# What Was Your Prep Of The Day:



## FerrelKid

Each day I tell myself to do at least one thing in my preps. This doesn't necessarily mean that you have to go out and buy something. Even if you simply store an extra gallon of water or put a metal roof on your house, that is one thing towards your goal of prepping. So lets hear it!


----------



## Gazac55

Buys: 
2 iodized salt 35 cents each.

Preps: 
Today, I'm sealing in some cracks in my house with some of that spray foam "Stuff" so that I can keep heat in as well as bugs out.


----------



## survival

Buys: 
Nothing today.

Preps:
I sanded down another 6 foot section of my tv antenna for my wind turbine.
I did some changes on this forum to help others prep.
I put out a deer/turkey feeder/spreader in a tree to start getting the deer/turkey's to come around more for the corn.


----------



## acidlittle

Buys: 100rounds of ammo
and paid off 1000 bucks on my student loans...yeesh only 20k to go!


----------



## Plissken

I bought a used Remington 870 Shotgun...


----------



## survival

I put $20 in loose bills/change in my "car" bug out bag.


----------



## Plissken

That's a great idea, a small amount of cash and some spare change in the BOB. You never know when you'll need it.
I think I'll do the same and put about $20 in each of mine.


----------



## survival

Wow on acidlittles 1000 on his loan. Thats what I did, but the loan was $110,000.00! After while I just kept knowing that it would go down, and of course I am now enjoying the benefits of my "suffering" that I went though. I keep preaching this, but in order to do what I did above, I followed Dave Ramseys guide and listened to him on his talk show daily. 

Pliskin! WTF?! you need to post some photos of it in the guns area, I would LOVE to see this! 

BTW, both of you check your PM's when you get a chance.


----------



## acidlittle

another thing I did was wrapped up 15 90% silver dimes and shoved them in my vertical grip of my AR15, that way I have some trade and some money on me if I'm running around in SHTF (dollar worth shit situation).

I need to find a way to pay off the rest of my Student loans, because that would put me in PRIME financial status. An extra 300 a month that I could use to finance a house or buy a damn car!

My PMs are empty...


----------



## mcgeorge

I didn't buy anything, but I did cut some brush in my area for good ground clearance for anybody trying to sneak up on me and they could take cover. I'm piling up the brush so I can burn it when it dries out a little. I want total seclusion!


----------



## Taboo_oh

I bought 2 pounds of sugar to store for my preppin needs.


----------



## amym505

This is a great topic. I rearranged some cabinets to have more space for storage, I also researched some more expensive things I need to prep and worked out a prepping budget.


----------



## acidlittle

Yesturday I bought an ounce ($1.50 face value) of silver junk coins. Only he gave me an extra 1/3ounce, so I have to go back this week and tell him, which I'll probably just pick up another ounce and tell him to keep 1/3 of it.

Today I work both my jobs so I am going to the gym to get my body prepared!


----------



## Leon

Bought some storm bait fishing lures. Highly recommended.


----------



## Bishop

Bought another gallon of water. Buy one every time I hit Walmart, worth the extra $1.


----------



## survival

I hid another 2 liter (empty soda bottle) filled with filtered water in my office at work.


----------



## BudsGras

I talked to my neighbor on coming down when it dries up and help turn my garden over for the year.


----------



## acidlittle

I think today I'm going to make a list of all the gear I need for my BOBs and get them priced out so I have plan/budget to work off of!


----------



## Wildman Mick

I'm going tracking tonight in the woods, learning to move at night time in thick brush. Thats all. Hopefully I don't run into anything! :shock:


----------



## Bishop

With gas prices hiking up another $.20 today I'm hitting the local grocery to stock some can goods and such as food prices will also begin to rise.


----------



## Wine Chick

AB3 said:


> With gas prices hiking up another $.20 today I'm hitting the local grocery to stock some can goods and such as food prices will also begin to rise.


Good point! I'm sure gas for the big rigs will be very expensive! I never thought of this, I always took it that food was grown in the stores! LOL!

I have it on my list to do tonight. I'm going to the store to stock up!


----------



## Jeb

Went to the store, noticed there was a lot more people than normal, got 10 cans of chunky soup, 2 bags of rice, 1 bag of beans.


----------



## gitnready4it

Stock up now cause everything is going up fast. I'm going to Sam's Club tonight to get some canned goods and some more rice. Also, guns and ammo prices are really spiking, at least where I live. :shock:


----------



## survival

I'm going today to look for a mossberg 500 or a remington 870.


----------



## survival

I got my Remington 870 tactical and I also picked up one of those old time hand drills (Is there a special name for these?) And one rusty bit to use on it. $8 for the hand drill and $3 for the bit. I got these at a vendors mall. They had about 50 odd bits of different sizes, and I'm going to go back each week and only spend $3 on a bit now. I might get another hand drill just as a backup. I'm mainly looking out for a foot powered knife/axe sharpener (wheel shaped).


----------



## acidlittle

I took a metal detector back to sportsmanswarehouse and got $130 bucks in store credit, this should either buy me quality hiking pack, or a bunch of smalls, katadyn ya know, odds and ends...


----------



## amym505

Buys:
10 gallons of water
Duct Tape
Hand warmers
more storage containers

Scoped out a way to enlarge my garden this summer.


----------



## Plissken

Today I purchased 10 gallons of gasoline and stabilizer for storage.
Went through both of our (me and wife) BOB's and added 72 hour supply of MRE's each.
::clapping::


----------



## Wine Chick

I went to the store and I got as much as my cart could fill today. Mainly canned foods, but I did get five pounds of salt and five of flour. Advice to others if you don't already know this, but get the canned food in the back of the row, it has a better expiration date on it.


----------



## Tony

I went out and got 5 gallons of high grade gas this morning.


----------



## ratherbpreppin

I canned some jellies (3 of them). My dad came over and help me split some firewood.


----------



## TFirewalker

I got some extra light bulbs (the old kind) today since they are going to be extinct soon. Also, I found out about a place that has these 55 gallon food grade buckets with seals around them. We are going this weekend to take a look at them and hopefully buy some of them.


----------



## acidlittle

I stayed home instead of going out and spending money. May not sound like a prep but I consider it one! Also found 4 silver dimes (two mercury) to add to my silver collection.


----------



## survival

acidlittle said:


> I stayed home instead of going out and spending money. May not sound like a prep but I consider it one! Also found 4 silver dimes (two mercury) to add to my silver collection.


That to me is one of the biggest preps that one can do, not spend money. (Sorry, the grandpa is coming out in me). But if you think about it, the world would be in much better shape if people took the responsibility to not live beyond their means. Good job!!!!!! ::clapping::

ps, going to ask a q about the mercury in the metals area of the forum. I've never heard of this!


----------



## bernstadtbulldog

Went to work to make money "which i'm sure many of us did"

ordered a few new pocket knives, more of a hobby but good in a pinch.

sorted out a SMALL amount of my silver and gold.


----------



## acidlittle

Today is my busy day, working both jobs 8am-11pm and then going to the gym for an hour, while all my friends will be out at the bar wasting money on booze, I'll be getting my body into shape. My body is my biggest investment and quite frankly the only investment that is worth protecting! of course tomorrow I won't be able to move, but I think of it as my bodies way of saying, "you douche, but thanks"


----------



## RalphS

Got a deal at the local flea vendor market. They had a cast iron dutch oven for $10. It was rusted a little, but that is ok. Thats what steel wool, scrubbing and seasoning in the oven for a few hours will make it new again!


----------



## survival

2lb of salt, 2lb of beans, 4 cans of chunky soup stored.


----------



## amym505

Bought and installed some new shelves for storage, inventoried stored food and water, checked expiration dates. I don't have anywhere near what I need, but I had more than I thought I had. 
I checked against the LDS list. The only thing I have a years worth of if Baking Soda, Vinegar and Bleach.  
Researched earthquake proofing my house. We look OK ::clapping:: 
My son and I did a little target practice. I won! ::rambo::


----------



## acidlittle

I went through my closet and got a bunch of clothes I no longer wear and stuffed them in a bag. They will be headed to goodwill.
I also took the time to reorganize my closet (living at home it's my only space I can store anything in), which freed up quite a bit of space, I think I'm going to order a bunch of MRE's and try and live off of them for a solid week. 

Really wanted to go to the shooting range, but we got about 2-3inches of snow today so I will postpone that trip until next weekend. and then the weekend after that is my BDAY and a GUNSHOW so happy bday to me right?


----------



## prep2live

There were fir trees that were blown over from the tornados, I threw them in the end of my pond for the bass to nest in today. Food waiting for me when the shtf. Taking care of them now.

I also need to clear out the alge or some type of pond weeds that are growing. Sooner or later it will take over and dry up the pond.


----------



## amym505

I waxed some cheese, bought more shelves, food and water stores.


----------



## acidlittle

Yesterday I went to the range and realized that I am rubbish with my Glock 27. I need to step up my practice with that firearm. I also used the AK at about 75 yards and 100 yards, and boy was it accurate! I think my new favorite gun is the AK!

While at the range I also picked up brass off the ground, even though I have no reloading gear, if i stock up on it now and get into it later I will be ahead of the game!


----------



## Chris1972

I bought 6 large packs of toliet paper! The clerk looked at me funny because I had a six pack of Armour chili next to it. I didn't say nothing, just grined.


----------



## Peter Prepper

Ive been pretty much skint for the last few weeks, all the bills came at the same time, but I managed to buy a 2ltr bottle of water, 4 tins of mixed veg and a tin of spag bol for my prepping cupboard yesterday.


----------



## Leon

pack of medical gauze and tape for my legs


----------



## Wildman Mick

Weather was warm enough today for me to do some outdoor work. Mainly cleaning out the leaves from the gutter areas, but also getting sticks from all the storms that came through and putting them in one huge pile to burn. I know its daily work, but I like to look as general yard work as exercise and a way to prepare for anything.


----------



## acidlittle

Hey guys, if you don't have rain catchment system here is a good way to NEVER have to clean your gutters out again. CUT THE ENDS OFF AND FORGET DOWNSPOUTS, put a bunch of river rock where the water falls and plastic under them to guide the water away...My dad did this and my lord it's so nice not having to get on the roof and pull the muck out!


----------



## acidlittle

Bought 2 ounces of silver junk coins (part of my personal 401k plan)


----------



## Peter Prepper

Bought an industrial can of hot dogs, and 2 cans of potatoes, all with 2016 date on them, also looked into a 200ltr water butt for my back yard, and a cast iron chimenea for heat and cooking on, water butt and chimenea will have to wait, maybe next month.


----------



## AnvilIron

I put a Trangia Spirit (alcohol) Stove w/stainless 16oz pot/cup, lid and 12oz fuel bottle in each of our 4 family BOB’s. We all had little sterno setups before, but those are throw-away… when the fuel is gone, you’re done. The weight is about the same, but the reusable Trangia is a plus.

I'm going to play around with making a plumber's stove out of an empty sterno can though... just cuz.


----------



## Wine Chick

This sounds silly, but my neighbor was throwing away their metal mailbox and was upgrading to one of those STEP plastic mailboxes. But I grabbed it out of their trash and thought I could make something with it, like turning it upside down and makeing a camp stove or something. I'm going to hang onto it though.


----------



## Peter Prepper

Ive had an exciting week, I bought a wood burner (on the credit card), it has a bbq grill fitted and you could boil water/pasta in a pan on the top of the chimney, I will give it a run out this weekend a do a youtube vid, also bought some tinned food for my prepping cupboard, more hot dogs, a tin of fried onions, 2 tins of hamburgers in onion gravy, tinned potatoes, all with a 2016 date on em, cant wait to test out the wood burner guys, got some firelighters, gonna chop up some kindling and some logs and test it out this weekend.


----------



## Wildman Mick

Made more room in my closets for storage of water. Whew, there is never enough! Got an old door screen and I'm going to try to use that for making homemade jerky this summer.


----------



## GunsKnivesSurvival

I put my old pair of eyeglasses in my bug out bag.


----------



## amym505

I worked on cleaning out my garden and turned some soil. Bought some seeds and other garden stuff.


----------



## acidlittle

I played sand volleyball and softball today, kinda like a workout, and hinted at a friend about prepping...gonna ease it onto her


----------



## Evacdad

I bought some TVP today, cooked it this weekend to try it out. It was extremely better than I thought. Do not have to put it in the fridge also. Go easy with it if your not used to a lot of fiber though. Also did some research on solar and wind and learning all about it.


----------



## acidlittle

what is TVP?


----------



## Evacdad

acidlittle said:


> what is TVP?


Sorry about that. I just been reading up on it a lot recently. Its textured vegetable protein. Extremely high in fiber, you don't get sick from salmonella, ecol i and other ill borne food issues. You do not have to put it in the fridge as well. Its dried soy flour, like schools gave kids and said was hamburger. If you season it correctly and add just the right amount of water, than it tastes EXACTLY like beef.

Here is the thread.

http://prepperlog.com/viewtopic.php?f=87&t=406&p=2483#p2483


----------



## WVTactics

Today I bought some medicinal items to put in a clean environment in my B.O.L ( Bug Out Location) and I also started storing batteries for useful items that take batteries that will help me along WSHTF


----------



## AnvilIron

Today I started reading, "The Survivors Club" by Ben Sherwood.


----------



## acidlittle

do tell us if it's any good!


----------



## GunsKnivesSurvival

Picked up a Ruger P95.


----------



## Peter Prepper

Gonna buy a felling axe next week guys, bought the wood burner last week, but buying wood/kindling from the shops is very expensive, gonna get a felling axe, keep it in my car, and everytime I see a downed tree will take some wood for fuel. I still need that 200 ltr water butt, but I think the axe will come first.


----------



## Dreams

Today, I continued deciding what to add to our bobs. 

I picked up some tide travel, as well as special baby detergent for hand washing my sons cloths... (for his baby bob)...

I found where I am going to buy my sons "gas mask" or upper body bubble..lol

got excited that my vacuum sealer will be here tomorrow..

And I found a 5x10 enclosed trailer so when the time comes, we can hitch and go with everything we need..


----------



## survival

Dreams said:


> Today, I continued deciding what to add to our bobs.
> 
> I picked up some tide travel, as well as special baby detergent for hand washing my sons cloths... (for his baby bob)...
> 
> I found where I am going to buy my sons "gas mask" or upper body bubble..lol
> 
> got excited that my vacuum sealer will be here tomorrow..
> 
> And I found a 5x10 enclosed trailer so when the time comes, we can hitch and go with everything we need..


Awesome! remember, make sure the filter on any surplus gas mask is brand new. You can get a NATO thread converter on them so that it will take any type of filters 30/50mm. There has been discussion that surplus gas mask filters when becoming expired have harmful chemicals in them (I'll have to search for the thread), so toss that one if its nearing expiration. Also, practice with the mask before anything happens. I've heard reports that its taken people up to 30 minutes to figure out how to put the filter on.

Yaaa on the vacuum sealer! I have one, but never used it yet. Your post reminded me to do so. Thanks!


----------



## Dreams

ya, I read something about the filters.. Im going to do more research on those..I was trying to find a N95 mask for my son (who is 6 months old).. and found this other one.. I might order one just to see the fit.. Im not sure if it stands up to the N95 other then in fit...but thats why they call it research..

http://totobobo.com/blog/features/

If anyone has heard anything about them.. do let me know?  These for obvious reasons will NOT replace gas masks.. but they could prove beneficial to have on hand.

Also need to find a gas mask that will allow my husband to wear his glasses....

Im anxious to get my vacuum sealer..

OH and forgot.. I also finished cleaning out half of my shop so I can have a yard sale this weekend and use the cash to pick up more for prepping..


----------



## GunsKnivesSurvival

Bought more water and food for storage. Also discussed getting a food dehydrator with the wife. I feel that getting family members on board is a prep in itself.


----------



## Dreams

GunsKnivesSurvival said:


> Bought more water and food for storage. Also discussed getting a food dehydrator with the wife. I feel that getting family members on board is a prep in itself.


They have some nice ones on Amazon.. .
This is the one I picked out: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00179 ... PDKIKX0DER

I would like the excalibur, but until I get use to dehydrating.. (big newb here)... Ill stick with the less expensive. Also, I read the reviews and looks like this one beats out the Ronco..


----------



## GunsKnivesSurvival

Thanks Dreams, I'll look into that one.


----------



## Peter Prepper

Bought this 3kg splitting maul today, was after a 6lb felling axe, but the guy in the shop said this would be best for my needs, splitting hard wood for wood burner, and butchering downed trees, dunno if he was genuine, but just tested it on on some hard wood logs, and it split them with ease, my machette wouldn't even make a dint in those hard wood logs last weekend, will get a youtube vid up at the weekend, 200 ltr water butt next, when I can afford it.


----------



## ratherbpreppin

Peter Prepper said:


> Bought this 3kg splitting maul today, was after a 6lb felling axe, but the guy in the shop said this would be best for my needs, splitting hard wood for wood burner, and butchering downed trees, dunno if he was genuine, but just tested it on on some hard wood logs, and it split them with ease, my machette wouldn't even make a dint in those hard wood logs last weekend, will get a youtube vid up at the weekend, 200 ltr water butt next, when I can afford it.


That is nice. I have a small axe, but its dangerous mainly because it does not have the weight like this one would. Thanks for the post!

Today I'm working on putting some emergency supplies in my car while it is fresh on my mind.


----------



## Dreams

Today, I am putting up new shelves for my appliances and moving my big shelf so that I can store my canned goods and such on it..
I received my vacuum sealer yesterday but just got around to opening it today... Im in love.. its soo pretty..LOL... 

Im wondering though, how much longer the shelf life will be on things like tums, pepto tablets, zytec (sp), etc if you vacuum seal it? anyone know?
If I see another place to ask this, Ill be happy to move it..


----------



## survival

Dreams said:


> Today, I am putting up new shelves for my appliances and moving my big shelf so that I can store my canned goods and such on it..
> I received my vacuum sealer yesterday but just got around to opening it today... Im in love.. its soo pretty..LOL...
> 
> Im wondering though, how much longer the shelf life will be on things like tums, pepto tablets, zytec (sp), etc if you vacuum seal it? anyone know?
> If I see another place to ask this, Ill be happy to move it..


No, your fine. We'll move the threads as we go.... post acutally anywhere regardless of topic and we'll sort it out, no big deal whatsoever.

That is a good question, because meds and OTC drugs do have expiration dates. I guess the shelf life on them will eventually be gone on them after some time, thus losing the potency in them. I would think a good way to find out is to get some pepto tablets, let them expire, wait about a year and see if they work next time a case of upset stomach happens. I really think companies put expiration dates way ahead of the time they really expire so they will sell more, but you would think the FDA would have some insite and info on this as well. Great question! Also, good job on your vaccum sealer! Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Dreams

I was thinking that as well.. the expiration being set before the product could be used in its entirety. Im wondering also if perhaps exposure to air would cause the product to lose its potency. I know some chemicals over time break down... I might talk to my dr about it.. let him know that I am prepping and ask the best way to store meds. I watched doomsday (I believe it was), and there was a dr on there who stocked up on $15,000 worth of meds for THREE people. Im guessing antibiotics and the like.. he had them in their sealed bottles... so I would imagine he knows they will last longer then the expiration.


----------



## acidlittle

I went to the range with my Pops and bro-in-law letting them shoot while I picked brass, got loads of 9mm and .40 and a few .45acps too. Thinking I'm going to order a nice hiking backpack with a gift card I have and a Goal Zero portable solar charger for small gadets with a Best buy gift card. Normally I would blow it on a video game, but since I've been lightly prepping, I always look for something that would have uses in a grid down situation or have some good function. It's gorgeous out today so I'll probably go hit softballs, exercise should be in the top 3 things you prep. Water, Food, Exercise, even if it's just going for a short walk. Your physical health is the most important thing!


----------



## C5GUY

I was at Lowe's today checking on some paint and stain and happend to spot a Bostitch waterproof toolbox on sale for $16.00. This toolbox is a heavy polycarbonate that has a groved "O" ring that the top fits into and heavy clasp hinges. I have been thinking about finding a waterproof storage container to store my ammo cache for some time but most containers that were large enough were either too flimsy or too expensive for my needs. I purchased 2 of these dude one for my shotgun shells and one for my pistol & 22 shells. I gathered up all of my ammo from the many places I had it stashed and kept out a few 100 rounds for target practice. The rest of my ammo is now happily stored in a study, waterproof container that has it's own handles and can store on top of each other. Just for good measure I threw in two 2000cc oxygen absorbers into each box before I fastened them up for long term storage. ::redsnipe::


----------



## Leon

solar panel for the new BOV


----------



## GunsKnivesSurvival

Picked up some low cost breathing filters.


----------



## amym505

I took some vacation time this week and have been very busy. I am canning meat, dehydrating, prepping cheese to wax (I hit some great sales this weekend). My heirloom seeds should be here today, so I can start them indoors. I got the materials to make a solar funnel oven. I wanted to try it out today, but we are expecting snow for the next 2 days. Not much sunshine today.


----------



## amym505

Dreams said:


> I was thinking that as well.. the expiration being set before the product could be used in its entirety. Im wondering also if perhaps exposure to air would cause the product to lose its potency. I know some chemicals over time break down... I might talk to my dr about it.. let him know that I am prepping and ask the best way to store meds. I watched doomsday (I believe it was), and there was a dr on there who stocked up on $15,000 worth of meds for THREE people. Im guessing antibiotics and the like.. he had them in their sealed bottles... so I would imagine he knows they will last longer then the expiration.


I am a little fearful of storing antibiotics, since they chemically breakdown over time and can be toxic. I am storing other OTC meds like TUMs, Ibuprofen, and such. I am going to build a colloidial silver generator since that is a great antibiotic that you can make yourself and I am also planting a medicinal garden. I saw a video on how to make your own Penicillin, but I don't know if I would trust it or not. I do think vacuum sealing will extend the life of most medications by a short amount of time. Prevention is the best method, by keeping up the immune system.


----------



## Peter Prepper

Picked up 5 bags of kindling, cheap as chips, saved me petrol, time and effort, my wood pile is looking good.


----------



## acidlittle

I ordered my free tent, two warm weather sleeping bags, and a coleman battery powered LED lamp from saving other people's losing scratch lottery tickets and entering them in online. Pretty excited, going to go camping much more often this year!


----------



## Dreams

ACK...I saw free..how exactly did you manage that?


----------



## gitnready4it

100 rnds of federal .223 and 10# of rice. Trying to catch stuff on sale. gas prices killing me! :x


----------



## acidlittle

Dreams said:


> ACK...I saw free..how exactly did you manage that?


Well I work at a gas station with a lot of scratch off players, I asked them if they want to keep their losing tickets if not, could I have them, The lottery here is running a promo where you can go online and enter 30 tickets a day and get randomly generated points for each one, then they have a store where they have loads of different products you can "purchase" for those points! So far I've gotten an Autographed Hank Aaron baseball, Binoculars, an HD camcorder tripod and 4gb mem card, pair of sunglasses, metal detector which I returned to a store for credit and will be using the credit for a trail pack and Katadyn water filter, the tent and two sleeping bags. There is something else that I'm forgetting.....oh well. Next on my list is a first aid kit for my car or the Solar LED flashlight.....


----------



## Dreams

oh wow, thats nice. I get points from my bank when I use my debit card... I turn them in for gift cards and such.. just started... I wonder if they have anything like that here... I like scratch offs.


----------



## SurvivalFreak

Wow, free gear! I have not seen that in my area, but I'll keep looking. 

Today I got about 6 salt blocks for deer this summer.


----------



## acidlittle

It's not worth doing unless you get them for free, the gambling part will cost you 10x more then you can just go out and buy the product you want. But if you have people giving you the tickets, it's well worth it!


----------



## Buckinbronco66

getting material to make tools/ weapons out of leaf springs

its been done by 3rd world countries for decades and the metal is tough and flexable and readaly availabe even after a doomsday event happens; especially emp!


----------



## Dreams

Today, I picked up some hot chocolate packets, and some blackberry brandy for our bob's... even though I dont drink, my mother always had black berry brandy when we would go to the Macy Day Parade in PA... its supposed to help keep you warm..


----------



## Dreams

acidlittle said:


> It's not worth doing unless you get them for free, the gambling part will cost you 10x more then you can just go out and buy the product you want. But if you have people giving you the tickets, it's well worth it!


I enjoy scratching as well.. Im pretty lucky in it and usually break even .. so thats a plus.. not to mention we know a few of the big scratchers here, so they might give them to us... they usually toss them. Ill have to look into it...

my motto is , if its not free (or just about free) its not for me.. lol... free is a comfort word for me...


----------



## acidlittle

Then by all means see if they have it, read the back of the cards for like a "VIP" thing online, then you are as good as gold!


----------



## Dreams

Ill have to do that tomorrow.. if its there, Ill get a hold of our friends and see if we can play.. 

Today, I picked up some Smirnoff? Ok, so I dont know much about liquor and what people are more fond of.. so I just pick things up that sound familiar..LOL small bottles for trading...


----------



## AnvilIron

I finished cutting up a pair of large oak trees I dropped last Fall. My son and I split up about ½ cord. There’s probably 3 ½ to 4 cord in the two trees, so we’ve got about a week’s work ahead. We started limb-ing a large hickory that came down in the storm several months ago… roots and all. It has 40 ft. of straight trunk before the first division. We’re hoping to get about 4 cord out of that one by itself. It’s a lot of work, but it’ll feel good this fall with ten or more cord stacked.

AnvilIron


----------



## survival

Got a start off a fig tree, planted some carrots. I cut down a tree this weekend with my cousins doing a AR .223 style chainsaw. I will post photos later. The tree will be cut up for some firewood this year. It was hollow anyway.


----------



## Peter Prepper

More tinned food, just cheap stuff, but with a date of 2016 on, buying that splitting maul last week has skinted me.


----------



## Dreams

adding powdeed milk and powered chocolate milk to our bobs. tooth paste, deodorant and floss added as well...


----------



## acidlittle

I redid my bobs, got rid of my assault bob and just have an almost complete all in one bob.


----------



## C5GUY

I reluctantly let my wife drag me to a couple of local garage sales Saturday and now I might be a garage sale convert. I scored 2 great aluminum canteens which look brand new and I am guessing would hold about 1 quart of water with both of them costing me $10.00 total. Also at the same neighborhood, but a different house, I found 12 100gr. razor broadheads for use on my 22" crossbow bolts. These dudes are still new in their packages and I got all 12 of them for $12.00....$1.00 each!! I think they sold new for around $20.00 each. It looked like a divorce situation and I did not even try to low ball her I just paid what she had marked them for. She told me that she had just sold a couple of Buck hunting knifes and a rifle scope like 10 minutes before I got there. I might try this again this coming weekend. ::clapping::


----------



## acidlittle

Well today I spent my 2 gift cards, Best Buy had $63 bucks on it and ended up spending another $22 on the only item I feel they have geared towards preppers, I'll let ya'll see it when I get it. Then at sportsmanswarehouse.com I spent my $138, plus another $32 on that website, but I'm getting 2 pretty awesome things and useful to me...a backpacking pack 4600cc capacity and a sleeping pad that only weighs 2lbs 5oz. I'll probably do a youtube of the best buy item because it's wicked, and the other two will wait until I climb a mountain in Colorado this summer, but after that it will become my Relocation BOB It'll have hopefully everything from clothes to ammo to a Katadyn, and a gas burner in it. But yeah $250 bucks worth of practical goods for only about 55 bucks. I'm stoked!


----------



## Leon

We were talking about preps for the disabled. Check this out:

[youtube:3k3casnt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bzu48f6vyAc[/youtube:3k3casnt]


----------



## Peter Prepper

Thanks Leon, nice vid, thought I recognised that cane from somewhere, then when you mentioned Predator 2 I smiled, yup.

Wish I had your youtube channel details earlier, I would of subbed months ago.


----------



## survival

Eggplant, butternut squash, radishes, corn, beans, lettuce, carrots put in today. Went through about 500 rounds of .22 and 200 rounds of .223, 20 rounds of 50 cal, 80 rounds of 40cal. My shoulder hurts. I'm dead on though.


----------



## infidel88

I made a YT video on ammo last night it will be up tonight! my channel is cntryboi223. check me out! stay safe everyone.


----------



## AnvilIron

I ordered a pair of Gobspark Ranger fire strikers for my BOB and BOV bags. I have one of the cheap Walmart magnesium block ones, but it's been pretty disappointing. It sparks enough to light my alcohol stove, but not so good with just tinder.

I've been researching the materials and techniques for forging and tempering a traditional palm-steel for flint and steel. I know, it sounds unnecessarily primitive, but I figure that I can add it to the items I make during my survival blacksmith demos. Unfortunately, flint isn't indigenous to my area. I'd have to find a good online source for flint striking stones&#8230; gotta be one out there.

Couple Smithing Pics:































Had too add the bike....
AnvilIron


----------



## GunsKnivesSurvival

Picked up some frames for some home spun food dehydrating.


----------



## wrigsted

AnvilIron said:


> I ordered a pair of Gobspark Ranger fire strikers for my BOB and BOV bags. I have one of the cheap Walmart magnesium block ones, but it's been pretty disappointing. It sparks enough to light my alcohol stove, but not so good with just tinder.
> 
> I've been researching the materials and techniques for forging and tempering a traditional palm-steel for flint and steel. I know, it sounds unnecessarily primitive, but I figure that I can add it to the items I make during my survival blacksmith demos. Unfortunately, flint isn't indigenous to my area.* I'd have to find a good online source for flint striking stones&#8230; gotta be one out there.
> *


If you must use flint, try to get something like these round flint. They are easy to have in your gear and you can cut them to your flint lock gun. The here are from a beach nearby where they was collected by the ships loads in the 17th century. We have a lot of flint around here(Denmark), but these were very popular for export. You can probably find something similar in the U.S.. 
The stone on the left is a cracked round flint.


----------



## MountainMan

I got a tent large enough for my family. I got a new 8 inch knife. Fishing poles and tackle. Working up looking at state and federal laws on gun ownership. New pare of boots. Learned all I could from the vast banks of knowledge on prepperlog.com.
Oh! And we've started our garden. Doing some experimenting with different food sources!


----------



## GunsKnivesSurvival

I eased myself back into a regular exercise regimen. You gotta be able to move, lift, and work to survive.


----------



## AnvilIron

MountainMan said:


> I got a tent large enough for my family. I got a new 8 inch knife. Fishing poles and tackle. Working up looking at state and federal laws on gun ownership. New pare of boots. Learned all I could from the vast banks of knowledge on prepperlog.com.
> Oh! And we've started our garden. Doing some experimenting with different food sources!


MountainMan - Sounds like you're ramping up and taking on a few challenging projects there.


----------



## AnvilIron

GunsKnivesSurvival said:


> I eased myself back into a regular exercise regimen. You gotta be able to move, lift, and work to survive.


You're absolutely right. I've had to do the same after this winter. I have one hike that I use to guage myself. It inclines continuously for about a mile... sometimes quite steep. I was puffing pretty good when I topped out a few weeks ago. It's not so bad now, but it will probably take until June before it's entirely comfortable.

AnvilIron


----------



## whyspers

I ordered another 90 lbs. of wheat and finally a wheat grinder. Also ordered a bunch of FD veggies. Still pondering over what to do about feeding the dogs. Paying down debt has taken a back seat for now, because I feel more of a sense of urgency towards prepping. I don't think our financial system is going to hold up so well, and frankly, I am past the point of viewing fiat money as currency. As soon as it comes in, I pay enough to keep everything current and the rest goes to food, supplies, PMs, etc. If I'm wrong, and we are in the same place or better a year from now, I will take a longer term view of things and start focusing more on paying everything off. For now, I just can't see paying anything extra when the dollar is being devalued at an alarming rate. I'd rather pay it off with cheap dollars when inflation really ramps up or when gold or silver finally break through.


----------



## Peter Prepper

Got some more tins of corned beef and kidney beans in chilli sauce, 2016 date, can't wait to show off my splitting maul on a YT vid doing a fire in the wood burner.


----------



## Peter Prepper

whyspers said:


> I ordered another 90 lbs. of wheat and finally a wheat grinder. Also ordered a bunch of FD veggies. Still pondering over what to do about feeding the dogs. Paying down debt has taken a back seat for now, because I feel more of a sense of urgency towards prepping. I don't think our financial system is going to hold up so well, and frankly, I am past the point of viewing fiat money as currency. As soon as it comes in, I pay enough to keep everything current and the rest goes to food, supplies, PMs, etc. If I'm wrong, and we are in the same place or better a year from now, I will take a longer term view of things and start focusing more on paying everything off. For now, I just can't see paying anything extra when the dollar is being devalued at an alarming rate. I'd rather pay it off with cheap dollars when inflation really ramps up or when gold or silver finally break through.


Nice post, ive been in the same ish situation lately, ive been buying prepping stuff on the credit card, and paying back the minimal amount monthly, food, water and supplies in my house are more beneficial than paper in a bank, I am due a windfall soon, so will pay off the credit card bill then start prepping in other ways, I would buy a load of dry food for your dogs, that has everything in it, and you know dogs, you drop a sausage on the floor and it will be gobbled up before you could pick it up, lots of bags of dried food for the dogs, plus extra water supplies for all, maybe a medi cupboard for the dogs, next time you have them to the vets ask advice on purchasing medi supplies for the dogs.


----------



## whyspers

Hmmm, you know I hadn't even thought of med supplies for the pups. Thanks for bringing that up. I think I'll check out some of the vet or farm supply stores and see what I can find.


----------



## survival

Tomatoes, lots of tomatoes planted today.


----------



## Dollhouse

Bought 300 Shotgun shells today. Bird-shot but only cost 60 bucks. ::clapping::


----------



## MountainMan

I started teaching my daughters how to use a magnesium fire starter. Later we'll work on small game traps. Going to spend the summer teaching the kids survival. Also picked up a few new knives. Getting my body in shape for self sufficiency. And... A conversation started here on Prepperlog.com has given me the first board member to start my 501c3 and begin an off grid community!!! Thanks Danny123!


----------



## Buckinbronco66

I know it may be a little cliche' but the Zombieland "RULES" are actually pretty good if you really look at it, getting semi set up to use them and perhaps change a few to work for myself and family.

1.Cardio
2.The Double Tap
3.Beware of Bathrooms
4.Wear Seat Belts
5.No Attachments
6.The “Skillet”
7.Travel Light
8.Get a Kick Ass Partner
9.With your Bare Hands
10.Don’t Swing Low
11.Use Your Foot
12.Bounty Paper Towels
13.Shake it Off
14.Always carry a change of underwear
15.Bowling Ball
16.Opportunity Knocks
17.Don’t be a hero (later crossed out to be a hero)
18.Limber Up
19.Break it Up
20.It’s a marathon, not a sprint, unless it’s a sprint, then sprint
21.Avoid Strip Clubs
22.When in doubt Know your way out
23.Zipplock
24.Use your thumbs
25.Shoot First
26.A little sun screen never hurt anybody
27.Incoming!
28.Double-Knot your Shoes
29.The Buddy System
30.Pack your stain stick
31.Check the back seat
32.Enjoy the little things
33.Swiss army Knife


----------



## RuDown

I do something everyday. Yesterday I added 3 rolls of TP to the stash. Today Im going home and working on security issues. Tomorrow I think I roll up to McDonalds and get a cheeseburger and help myself to all their loose condiments.


----------



## C5GUY

Buckinbronco66 said:


> I know it may be a little cliche' but the Zombieland "RULES" are actually pretty good if you really look at it, getting semi set up to use them and perhaps change a few to work for myself and family.
> 
> 1.Cardio
> 2.The Double Tap
> 3.Beware of Bathrooms
> 4.Wear Seat Belts
> 5.No Attachments
> 6.The "Skillet"
> 7.Travel Light
> 8.Get a Kick Ass Partner
> 9.With your Bare Hands
> 10.Don't Swing Low
> 11.Use Your Foot
> 12.Bounty Paper Towels
> 13.Shake it Off
> 14.Always carry a change of underwear
> 15.Bowling Ball
> 16.Opportunity Knocks
> 17.Don't be a hero (later crossed out to be a hero)
> 18.Limber Up
> 19.Break it Up
> 20.It's a marathon, not a sprint, unless it's a sprint, then sprint
> 21.Avoid Strip Clubs
> 22.When in doubt Know your way out
> 23.Zipplock
> 24.Use your thumbs
> 25.Shoot First
> 26.A little sun screen never hurt anybody
> 27.Incoming!
> 28.Double-Knot your Shoes
> 29.The Buddy System
> 30.Pack your stain stick
> 31.Check the back seat
> 32.Enjoy the little things
> 33.Swiss army Knife


All these seem fine to me with the exception of #21 but I will work on that.


----------



## RuDown

You know what we need in our arsenal of knowledge here is a extreme couponist those folks have a ton of stuff and I would really be interested to see how they really do it.


----------



## DKgoesMO

well, i did join this forum  As I'm on leave this week I have been busy. this morning I mounted a gun rack in my preps room, did a little maintenance on my worm composter and cooked my wife dinner (an underated survival skill).


----------



## survival

Purchased a rossi model 62 sac.[attachment=0:2n4dcbdd]rossi model 62 sac.JPG[/attachment:2n4dcbdd]


----------



## RuDown

Very Nice!


----------



## Dreams

Today I picked up two more foot powder for two of the bags. I bought two different cliff bars to try, and they were pretty good, although the texture of the one left a little to be desired... I think Id like to add them to the bags. 5 FREE dental floss. Dollar General has the reach for $1.00 each (when they have them) and I have coupons, so that works out.. now if they would get a few more in, Ill be happy. ALSO, picked up 2 (of the 7 I need), trac phones. They are $8, and include a case, charger, car charger, extensions, and life time double minutes. buy 1 min get 1 free, etc. I didnt buy the minutes.. Ill do once I know how long the minute packs last. Each bag gets one of these phones. They are small, and pretty compact.. I think the charger takes up more room..lol

Ive decided to make a list of the different SHTF scenarios, and do a comparison.. what you should carry in bob for each.. then whatever is NOT on the one bob, and is reasonable, add it to the other. Id like to cover certain scenarios all in one. Then do the same for the EDC and my truck. My truck is a ford explorer (93) and I am going to equip it so that it has things in it that we wont have to pack to go. Im planning on getting a golf trunk (cloth) from amazon today as wel.., for my son, and instead of golf shoes at the bottom, pack it with diapers that I vacuum pack, then in the top, personal items for him that I want to keep, some cloths that are a bit big on him now, and toys. we will each have one, and ours will stay in the truck while his stays in his room. This way it will be easier to change out the sized items and toys. (dont want toys he doesnt get to play with).. that can be zippered and taken quick. Im trying to figure out the better trunk.. so as soon as I get it sorted, Ill post if anyone is interested.  I guess some will say just pack a suitcase, but this is a bit different.. it would be easier to stack in the truck.. suitcases are so bulky and I dont know, just dont stack well.


----------



## RuDown

You might want to build a faraday box to protect them electronics from certain scenarios.


----------



## Dreams

RuDown said:


> You might want to build a faraday box to protect them electronics from certain scenarios.[/q]
> 
> I was actually looking into that.. made a post in another thread about the faraday boxes, and bags that I heard of that act the same way.
> 
> btw, I do extreme couponing. thus the free dental floss. . I have about 40 of the small toothpaste I got free.. LOADS of deodorant, soap, etc etc... I LOVE it... Yes I do have a binder.. 3 of them to be exact..LOL.. food, non food, and entertainment.  course if we hit a financial downfall, I dont think they will be worth much as paper.. so I hope to have enough that I can use those items for trades as well. Might make up small kits and put them up.
> 
> if you have any coupon questions, feel free to ask..


----------



## RuDown

I just dont know where you folks get your coupons. I tried writing companies but they dont send me crap! I never know about some websites most of the ones I sign up are followed by a ton of junk mail.


----------



## Dreams

Ok, a few sites : coupons.com, redplum and smartsource have printable coupons. FACE BOOK! Look up "I heart the mart", as well as the word coupon and you will find different groups.. some of which will do trades, etc.

If you find that there are coupons for items at walmart, that will bring cash to your pocket after all is said and done, you can go to ebay and if someone is selling them (so long as they are not printed), you should be able to get a good amount of them for a small amount.. 

IE: benefiber sticks, had coupons for $5 off ANY 2 packs. Trial size has 3 sticks in it.. each one is 1.98 so at walmart, after the coupon, you would get back 1.04 for each coupon. I bought 20 coupons for $4 free shipping. HOWEVER, redeemed I would still have $15 and change in my pocket plus 40 packs of the benefiber sticks.

I hope that wasnt too confusing.. lol

There is another place called wholecouponinserts (I think).. if you look it up on face book you should find it. They actually sell coupon inserts in quantity. 

we have a circular paper that comes on thursdays.. they usually have coupons from either smartsource or redplum unless its a holiday.. then no one has coupons. 

 hope that helps?


----------



## RuDown

Hey that will help. Thanks Dreams!!! Do you have to be a member of FB to go to and take advantage of this? I wanted to throw this out there to you guys that are reading this. There might be another post on this also I havent got through the whole site yet. But dont forget to have a few or more boxes of tampons on hand in your stock pile. Women will kill for these so if you dont have women in your group it will have great bartering power. Every time I go and get the ole lady a box, I buy 2.


----------



## Dreams

Ya, you have to be a member of fb to get to the different groups/profiles.. but hope no one minds a few links..
newenglandcouponsaver.com

http://www.iheartthemart.com/
http://www.iheartthemart.com/under-1/ <-- this one will tell you the items you can get for free, what paper the coupon was in, etc. Im going to see if I have the robitussin to go coupon.. not sure if I do.. but like I say, free is for me..lol...

oh, and btw, pick up OB.. they are a bit more compact.. I think they are a bit gross, but still, you can carry more.


----------



## Wine Chick

I bought 4 big rolls of plastic that can cover a makeshift greenhouse if needed. Was on sale, so I figured why not!


----------



## AnvilIron

We tilled the garden up today (just before what is supposed to be 3 days of rain). We added another 100 square feet this year to give us a little over 1000 sq ft total. There were two huge rocks in the middle and I was about to give it up when my neighbor stopped over. We popped a top and, while we were standing and looking at the tilled ground, he said he had a solution. About 10 minutes later he showed up with his backhoe. In less than 20 minutes he cleared those 2 rocks and a few others that rolled up while he was digging. My wife was beside herself when she saw those big ones roll out of there. True to good neighbor form, he wouldn’t take a dime. I gotta buy a case of beer and leave it on his doorstep.


----------



## MountainMan

Bought: $487.64 toward bug out gear

Prep: Teaching children primitive fire and trapping. Continuing fitness routine for the dog and myself. Educating wife on food storage. Still shopping for the first gun.

Gotta' love good neighbors!


----------



## dontlookatme

Since I just started to prep. I bought a galvanized steel shed. 12x15 feet. $200.
Bought a 7, 6, and 5 gallon water containers. $30.
Bought white rice and 5 gallon buckets to store them. Around $30.
Little mini stove with extra fuel for stove. $20.
Stored all my winter clothing in the shed.
Made my bug out bag. (Stored in a closet ready to go)
I am only really planning for a hurricane. But that is my minimum. I will save up more for long term for when SHTF.


----------



## RuDown

Hello all,
Didn't get much prepped this weekend. Had company and participated in Earth Day clean up. You know it's amazing how much garbage people just throw on the ground like this planet is just their personal garbage can. I have to finish my security on my storage room this week. I will have to pull some more cash from bank, almost have enough to purchase some more silver. Found a crossbow that I'm going to start saving for. Will probably try and get my mylar bags and oxygen absorbers this weekend. Any recommendations on where tho go. I see ebay has some good deals but is the quality there.


----------



## Schutzengel

chemical hand warmers work just as well as more expensive O2 aborbers.. also thermacare chemical heaters are the same material... just an FYI.


----------



## C5GUY

last week I came on a great deal on bulk 12ga. 3" field shot shells at Wally World of all places, 100 count at $18.95 a case and could not resist grabbing the last 4 cases left on the shelve. I know that these won't do what 00 buck will do and I have a good stock of those too, but I would not want to stare down the barrel of a 12ga. loaded with field shot. Also since I can use it for hunting as well as bartering I thought it was a steal. I gave some thought about storing this much ammo and came upon the idea to store 2 boxes each in 1 mylar bag and then stack them on the shelve after they are sealed. Prior to sealing the mylar bags I threw 2 2000cc oxygen absorbers in each bag, sealed all but one corner and then took the vacuum cleaner with the crevice tool and sucked out all the air and sealed up the open corner. While it looks weird...kind of like a vacuumed form shape of boxes...it should hopefully store for many years this way. I am open to suggestion though.


----------



## survival

I've been buying up the field shot as well like that, I think it was in the $20 range here for a box of 100. I've seen an xray of someone that was shot with #8 shot in the chest and they didn't survive it for all the trauma involved. And x2 on the hunting uses for it.


----------



## dontlookatme

wally's world 2 months ago i got a box of remington .22 golden bullet short round. 500 rounds for like 3.79. wtf? i got two boxes.


----------



## Dreams

I have 3 of the 7 spare cell phones. My son (6 months old now) received his firefly phone today. I might have jumped the gun on this one, as I thought it had a tracking on it and I found out it does not.. however there is one out there that I will be looking into.


----------



## MountainMan

More knives. Tom Brown's field guide. Pricing materials for a chicken coop. Also, biggest thing I've done yet... Thanks to the information on alternative energy here on Prepperlog I've begun learning as much as possible about active and passive solar, wind energy, and biomass. As a result I have officially changed my major from general studies to sustainable technologies! ::clapping::


----------



## RuDown

Hey all,
MountianMan always check craigslist and run a ad for your chicken coop stuff or any project as far as that goes. I usually can get all my materials I need for free or next to nothing. A very good resource. You might already do that but I was throwing it out there for all.


----------



## MountainMan

I used to but I've been doing a lot of buying new lately for the BOB's and survival equipment. It never occurred to me to put an add out for materials. Do you have any ideas on cheap coops?


----------



## Frog Wrangler

I'm the new kid on the block...Nice to meet you all. 
I did alot of preps this week. Just because it's that time of the year. 

*Tomatoes and peppers are in my "basement greenhouse" ...raised bed is ready for them, when the weather clears up.

*Added 2 cases of water to my stock.

*Made a pretty BIG first aide kit. 

*Got lots of canned goods this week. Like $50.00 worth. That's alot of peaches, pears, and potted meats :lol: 

Last month was a big one thanks to my hubby.
* Got me two .45's and a set of mounted shooting holsters, and a set of chaps....
* Practiced shooting from 2 of our horses. Now they are completely solid mounts w/gunfire, even moving at a canter. (this was a big one for me)


----------



## survival

Wow. I would love to have a horse, but I know there is tons of upkeep to them.


----------



## MountainMan

@ Survival- We had horses for years until we moved out of my hometown. There is a lot of upkeep but if you can afford the time and money it's so worth it.


----------



## Peter Prepper

You guys have been stocking up superbly, I'm skint, my next preps will be a water butt for my back yard, and I think thats all I can afford for a while, but im sure you will agree, water and food are #1


----------



## RuDown

Welcome Frog Wrangler. As far as coops are concerned see if this link works there should be some nice articles on the matter. http://www.motherearthnews.com/search.a ... en%20coops


----------



## Frog Wrangler

Horses have always been a way of life in my family...but the mounted shooting is something I started on my own.
I really don't look at them as a lot of upkeep, but they are more of a lifestyle than a hobby. In return I have a never ending supply of fertilizer  


My prep of the day was getting out all my step in fence posts, I can stick them anywhere I want in my very large yard, and create portable fences for my horses to graze.
Saves $$$ on gas (no mower), saves hay storage, gives the critters great nutrition, and gets them adjusted to their makeshift fences should my truck not run when tshtf and I can't go get hay or feed. 
I also had a solar powered fencer mounted to a t-post. So it is portable as well.

Thanks for all the warm welcomes!


----------



## AnvilIron

Welcome Frog Wrangler. Happy to see a horse-savvy person among the ranks. 

I've had an Equine Physical Therapy and Massage Therapy business since 2003. I primarily work with performance horses, but try to put as much time as I have available into recovery and abused horses as well. It's an incredible joy to get them out of chronic pain and moving again.

What make .45's are you using? I started with a Ruger Vaquero, but found the hammer pull just too long. I now use a 4.75" Cimarron Frontier. I think the balance is better too.

AnvilIron


----------



## Frog Wrangler

Very cool! Another horseman on ship! 

I do use the Ruger Vaquero's w/ the smaller frame and grip. My husband has a set of the older ones w/the much larger frame and I just couldn't pull back the hammer w/ any speed at all. Let alone on a rundown at a lope on my horse....

the rig I got it pretty cool too. It's a double right handed draw front mount. Not very cool looking. But designed for quick draw, shoot, reholster, without them moving around at all. I practice all the time for muscle memory. 

I have heard really great things about the Cimarron's but never got the pleasure of getting my hands on a set and giving them a go. 

I also do performance horses. Well barrel horses and now mounted shooting. Do you own or ride yourself? 
That is great your an equine MT. We have none in our area..that I'm aware of anyways... So prevention is a big key here in our rural area. 

~Frog Wrangler.


----------



## Buckinbronco66

we bought a bunch of herbs and wheat grass, going to make a mini green house, its a start


----------



## iPrep

Got a Glock 21 .45 for the birthday  shot 200 rounds at the range 

Also bought bunch of first aid stuff from Wally

and 50 more gallons total of water 


overall was a good day


----------



## whyspers

Visited the Mormon cannery. Volunteered for a bit. Brought home 100 lbs. of oats, 50 lbs. of wheat & 25 lbs. of rice and repackaged all of that in mylar with oxygen absorbers. My feet hurt.


----------



## MountainMan

5 chickens. Chicken wire. Feed. Feeders. Free lumber.


----------



## AnvilIron

Great, MountainMan. You’re about a month ahead of us. I’ve been reviewing coop designs and ways to put in a good underground barrier to weasels, fishers, etc. We’ve kept chickens before, but decided to start over with a whole new and better setup. What breed are you considering?


----------



## whyspers

What did you come up with regarding the underground barrier? I'm trying to figure out a way to keep coyotes from digging under. I've heard if you form an L shape with the wire and bury it bent like that, they won't be able to get through it to dig under. Seems to me you would have to bury a few feet of it out from the fence, though, for it to be effective. Those critters will dig to China for a chicken. I'm not getting any chickens until I figure that part out.


----------



## Mrjordanslick

I added a hatchet to my kit so i have some way of getting wood plus i can use it for defense


----------



## RuDown

I don't know if anyone seen this on yahoo but check it out.
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/future-is-n ... 42901.html
I have question for everyone or anyone pause the video at 1min46sec and tell me what the item is that looks like it has the shotgun shells mounted on it. I would assume it is some type of flare gun but I have no knowledge of it and it's driving me nuts! I'm going to look at some land today hopefully it's the place.


----------



## C5GUY

RuDown said:


> I don't know if anyone seen this on yahoo but check it out.
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/future-is-n ... 42901.html
> I have question for everyone or anyone pause the video at 1min46sec and tell me what the item is that looks like it has the shotgun shells mounted on it. I would assume it is some type of flare gun but I have no knowledge of it and it's driving me nuts! I'm going to look at some land today hopefully it's the place.


Yep you nailed it, it is indeed a flare gun and spare flares. Most of the military surplus stores stock these dudes but I do not have a clue what they sell for. I bet it would hurt like hell to be shot with one of these!!


----------



## dontlookatme

I bought an Orion flare gun for about $80 bucks at Academy. And it came with 5 shots. And it is fun to shoot. The ammo is about $30 bucks.


----------



## MountainMan

whyspers said:


> What did you come up with regarding the underground barrier? I'm trying to figure out a way to keep coyotes from digging under. I've heard if you form an L shape with the wire and bury it bent like that, they won't be able to get through it to dig under. Seems to me you would have to bury a few feet of it out from the fence, though, for it to be effective. Those critters will dig to China for a chicken. I'm not getting any chickens until I figure that part out.


I know domesticated canine's generally don't want to dig through their own feces. This is how I keep my girl in the fence. Don't know about coyotes.


----------



## whyspers

Uhm...how would I get the coyote's feces? LOL...sorry, I may have misunderstood your suggestion.


----------



## MountainMan

I didn't say I had completely thought it through. lol.


----------



## C5GUY

I stopped by one of our local Salvation Army stores today to drop off some items and thought what the heck and made a quick tour of their resale store. For a whopping $5.50 I scored a new in the box 9 cup stove top coffee percolator as well as double sided heated flat iron. I will use the flat iron to replace my old one that I use to seal my mylar food storage bags. I paid $3.50 for the percolator and $2.00 for the flat iron. Since these people sell items to raise funds I paid the listed price on both items. I will make these shops a regular stop from now on.


----------



## MountainMan

I talked to a buddy today who I've known for quite a while about prepping. Turns out... he's a closet prepper. He's a horticulture expert and has a degree in forestry. He's been quietly prepping for quite a while now. Together we added 6 more hens and a rooster to my flock Rhode Island Reds. And... thanks to LEON we are looking into raising guinea pigs together!!!


----------



## Dreams

Finished getting the trac phones I needed.. I received 3 tins today to work on our sos kits.. looking forward to some shopping tomorrow..



whyspers said:


> Uhm...how would I get the coyote's feces? LOL...sorry, I may have misunderstood your suggestion.


Most zoos have one or two coyote's. perhaps if you contact them and request some? Im sure they have enough to share..


----------



## Dreams

Dreams said:


> Finished getting the trac phones I needed.. I received 3 tins today to work on our sos kits.. looking forward to some shopping tomorrow..
> 
> had to come back and add, I just realized tomorrow is the 1st..  I look forward to shopping because its for prep.. however I am not looking forward to the fact that its the 1st.  ugg..
> 
> 
> 
> whyspers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm...how would I get the coyote's feces? LOL...sorry, I may have misunderstood your suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> Most zoos have one or two coyote's. perhaps if you contact them and request some? Im sure they have enough to share..
Click to expand...


----------



## Frog Wrangler

I am so EXCITED....I just had to share it with you all!

Last night I was on my horse riding around my area....and ventured off the traveled paths. I started wondering off down towards a stream I never ride over because of the mud along it banks..

I just kept riding up the stream side, but not crossing. I came to a meadow. FILLED WITH APPLE TREES. They are all covered in blossoms right now. 
Their is an old foundation of old cut stone, and a big hole in the ground still that used to be their cellar from the original homestead, guessing over 150 yrs old. (my parents had bought a chunk of farm w/ an old farmhouse on it, deeded back to 120 yrs ago, so this one would be WAY older than that)
Now I'm gonna go talk to the family that owns the ground to get some back story on it...How cool!

So I found a food source should I need it.


----------



## RuDown

That is really awesome wrangler. You should also be able to collect moral mushrooms along that area also. If it isn't your property you should get permission to plant some berry bushes then you would have a very nice food source that no one will ever know about. Congrats on your find though.


----------



## Dreams

oh wow, all the things you can do with apples...  that sounds wicked..

Yesterday, I picked up 1 small mess kit.. nothing fabulous but nice for my youngest daughter. Also picked up a whistle combo, and small buzz light year flashlight for my son. Colman has a line of camping food that is of course overpriced, but I picked one up for my husbands truck kit..

While at Walmart, I picked up a few things... spam pouches, tuna pouches, idaho potato pouches, liquid boullion in a pouch (beef and chicken), lipton soup envelopes, hungry jack pancake mix, uncle bens rice in the pouch, tortilla stuffers (meat included), and soup.. Cugino's Ridiculously Delicious. 

Im guessing since the tortilla stuffers already have the meat included, all Ill need are flour tortillas and they are easy to warm up in a pan.. I plan on getting some salsa condiment packets.. (or get the green salsa from taco bell like I normally do..LOL)..

I think my husband is tired of hearing about things I want to get.. he does that.. but today, I told him flat out, if he doesnt want to deal with it then fine.. I will make him a bag and what he does with it and what he wants to learn about it is all up to him, but I am responsible for small children, I wont have time to save ignorance. I received a funny look. oh well..


----------



## RuDown

Oh Dreams, I know where your coming from in so many ways. I get resistance everyday from friends and loved ones. People just don't want to open they're eyes and see how bad things really are. Anyway I got my weapons and ammo hidden away today somewhere I think no one will ever look. I know no thief will find it but if the corporate slaves come in and tear my house apart they might find it. Another check on my list. Came across a really nice gravity fed water filter but it's kinda pricey so I'm thinking of just buying the filters and see if I can figure out my own container system.


----------



## C5GUY

RuDown said:


> Oh Dreams, I know where your coming from in so many ways. I get resistance everyday from friends and loved ones. People just don't want to open they're eyes and see how bad things really are. Anyway I got my weapons and ammo hidden away today somewhere I think no one will ever look. I know no thief will find it but if the corporate slaves come in and tear my house apart they might find it. Another check on my list. Came across a really nice gravity fed water filter but it's kinda pricey so I'm thinking of just buying the filters and see if I can figure out my own container system.


I am making my own water filter in the design of a Berkey. However I will be using 2 5al. food grade buckets for mine. Here is a great video on how to make one of these. Of course they are still proud of the filters but when you consider that they will filter 6,000+ gals of water at around $.02 a gal that is not too bad.


----------



## Dreams

RuDown said:


> Oh Dreams, I know where your coming from in so many ways. I get resistance everyday from friends and loved ones. People just don't want to open they're eyes and see how bad things really are. Anyway I got my weapons and ammo hidden away today somewhere I think no one will ever look. I know no thief will find it but if the corporate slaves come in and tear my house apart they might find it. Another check on my list. Came across a really nice gravity fed water filter but it's kinda pricey so I'm thinking of just buying the filters and see if I can figure out my own container system.


Ru, its funny.. of anyone I know, he is one I thought would be on board. "Leading" the prep brigade.. etc. I have a friend online that I haven known for a few years now, and we chat a bit about prepping. Im going to send her a box with some goodies in it to help with her bag..  Ill still prep, and if need be, Ill get my bug out plan together and done without my husband knowing.. when the time comes, he will have the choice.. Ill know our bags and how to work everything.. if seeing is believing, I guess he will wake up at some point.. either before or when it happens. As per usual, Ill sort it and take care of it..


----------



## C5GUY

I stopped by Harbor Freight Tools today while running errands and picked up a welding flint striker that they had on sale for $2.49, brought it home and tried to use it to start a fire. I was amazed at the sparks that this dude kicks out and it was no problem getting my cotton lite and burning in just a few seconds. These things are usually used to lighting oxygen/acetylene torches but mine now has a new use. Tomorrow I will drop in and pick up another 4 or 5 while they are on sale. 
http://www.harborfreight.com/flint-striker-96084.html


----------



## ROTAC

Duel power camping light


----------



## AnvilIron

C5GUY said:


> I stopped by Harbor Freight Tools today while running errands and picked up a welding flint striker that they had on sale for $2.49, brought it home and tried to use it to start a fire. I was amazed at the sparks that this dude kicks out and it was no problem getting my cotton lite and burning in just a few seconds. These things are usually used to lighting oxygen/acetylene torches but mine now has a new use. Tomorrow I will drop in and pick up another 4 or 5 while they are on sale.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/flint-striker-96084.html


I've got 3 of these in the shop and never gave 'em a thought... thanks for the tip.


----------



## Buckinbronco66

My family and I just got back from a 4 day camping trip, first day I taught my wife about the importance of splitting wood to start a fire and only using ONE match to start it, same principle of using a flint. The main thing was to show that you take one big log and make the kindling and scrapings to catch a fire. Also I showed her that when you get firewood you get what you think you will need then multiply by 3 and that is actually how much you will end up needing. We were actually shocked that we were able to use 7 gal of water for drinking, food prep, and waching dishes. We will be getting more much much more water next time. For the first two nights we had the mountain house meals and between the three of us one would be good in a survival situation but we ended up making two (because my wife is 6 months preg) Here in washington we get alot of rain so we collected it with a tarp that we hung over our table and prep area, it also helped retain heat from the fire late into the night. Small steps to teach the family and it worked to convince my wife for us to get a trailer! score... I am going to get an old military trailer that I can hook up to my bronco and take off road if need be, more choices for mobility. I am also going to see if I can fit a 55 gal drum for water on the tounge end, which would last us quite some time. Not much else but its a start :mrgreen:


----------



## Frog Wrangler

planted my sunflower seeds last Sunday. Since then we have gotten a ton of rain and sun. 90% of my seeds have sprouted. Yay! 

So today I watched a video on harvesting seeds, soaking, and roasting them. 

I have decided not to plant anything that can't me used for food or medicinal purposes....


----------



## RuDown

Frog you have the right idea. I have been working on that for about 2 years now. If I can't eat it I dont plant it. Of course the lil' lady of mine wants the pretty stuff that I have to do every year but I have confined most of it to pots so my yard is saved for eatables. Alot of stuff takes a few years to get established like your berries and sort. I love it though. We usually plant sunflowers but it is just for the birds but a very awesome plant. Good Luck!


----------



## MountainMan

FINALLY got a chicken coop. I was looking for supplies as suggested on craigslist and found one that fits 12 chickens for 125. Less than what it would cost me to build one. Also going to look at a house for rent that's owned by a friend of mine and his family. They're preppers which would give us a little more elbow room in the livestock department. Yay!


----------



## RuDown

MtnMan that is Awesome!!! I too scored on craigslist I got 2 chemical suits and 2 gas mask with a few different types of filters all brand new for $100 very good deal I thought. I just hope I threw away the money and never use them. If not I will make a halloween costume out of them.


----------



## MountainMan

House fell through. Lots of mold. I actually threw my pants away after the tour. The land was perfect. Secluded but close to work and school. Plenty of room for gardens. His family was stoked about us having chickens. They even offered to go in on rabbits and more chics with us. Plenty of room for the pets too. Would have been perfect if we didn't have to wear the gas masks while we sleep.

Kudos on the suits btw. Great deal. I can't find anything cool on craigslist other than the chicken stuff. Are you using specific searches or just browsing? Got any good tags that have worked for you?


----------



## MountainMan

Color me a liar... http://wilmington.craigslist.org/for/2930317268.html


----------



## C5GUY

MountainMan said:


> Color me a liar... http://wilmington.craigslist.org/for/2930317268.html


Who would have guessed that you could find something like this on Craigslist??!! I use Craigslist almost daily but never ran across this kid of ad. Looks like this was originally the back off of an armored truck and he is right it would withstand pretty good amount of firepower. I wonder about the source of fresh air though. Wonder what he wants for it??


----------



## MountainMan

Only 1000.00 though it may as well be a million


----------



## Peter Prepper

I'm as poor as a church mouse that has just been burgled, no preps for me recently, however guys, i am so pleased i started prepping with food, otherwise i would be depending on food hand-outs from charities and such for the last 6 weeks, prepping is essential.


----------



## Peter Prepper

OK guys, I have bit the bullet and asked my local council for food hand-out charity venues, told them i was ex army, struggling to pay my heating bills because of injuries sustained through my servivce, lets see if i get any help, i hope so, even one loaf of bread per week and some tinned food would see me through, I hope they are sympathetic to a vet of 6 years.


----------



## AnvilIron

peter - At times over the past few years when I was not able to accomplish any material preps, I turned my focus to knowledge and experience. There’s a tremendous amount of info online and in libraries that support prep activities. I’ve also used times like that to practice basic skills and do physical training… fire starting, camp cooking, escape routes, avoidance tactics, endurance, etc. While not as tangible as collecting equipment or stockpiling food and supplies, it honed my personal preparation and made me feel like I was accomplishing something valuable.

There may be veteran’s groups around also that could help with getting past a rough spot. I’ve found that if you have time available and volunteer with local outreach activities in the community and make people aware of your own circumstances, support seems to come from unexpected unofficial places. Last year my wife volunteered with a group that was delivering fresh vegetables to shut-in people. The entire summer she brought home surplus farm produce that couldn’t be stored and had to be used or discarded. We ate very well. Those groups tend to take care of their own. At the same time, good work is getting done.

IOP - AnvilIron


----------



## Dreams

As soon as I have my dining room back and can lay out everything I have, I dont mind getting some small kits together and sending a few out to those who really need them.. Some hygiene items, etc.


----------



## MountainMan

You're in the UK right Peter?


----------



## Peter Prepper

Im all sorted guys, thanks for all the offers of help though, fantastic community. ::clapping::


----------



## HeadofThePack

Today, I repacked 50 lbs. of rice, 42 lbs. of self-rising flour, and 25 lbs. of sugar. Into smaller long term containers.
As well as 12 more gallons of drinking water. And another $20.00 worth of heirloom veggie seeds.
Granted that is not my normal daily prepps, But not bad for a days preppin I dont think.


----------



## acidlittle

The last few days I have picked up a few items for 20 bucks or less, started uploading the Youtubes but didn't have sound so right now I'm currently RE-uploading the youtubes. I'm acidlittle on youtube as well.

Picked up an Isreali gas mask, 2 pack of 200lumens flashlights, and an ammocan. Hopefully the videos upload properly!!


----------



## RuDown

Well it's Monday  
I didn't get anything for my stockpile this weekend. I did however go paintballing which really helps me get my mind to function as a team and strategic thinker.


----------



## newcaprepper

I didn't buy anything today. However, I continued with reading 'One Second After', and last week joined this forum, bought an oil lamp and 2 solar flashlights, extra candles, water tx tablets, first pocket knife (I'm a woman and not used to carrying, however I keep it in my purse and feel a little safer with my day job working with mentally ill folks) as well as for my preps. In the last 2 weeks, I have purchased a Life Straw, several other books, and worked on the garden. Yesterday I bought my first batch of Ball jars and a book on canning. Go me!


----------



## Washingtonprep

Saturday I hit up the local army surplus and picked up 5 packages(around $40 after tax) of 3200 mainstay food ration. All together only weighs maybe seven lbs; not too bad or 2-3 weeks of food


----------



## RuDown

Welcome newcaprepper. That is a nice start. One thing I have learned with pocket knives is they are never really that sharp. Get a sharpening stone and learn how to get them razor sharp. I personally think canning is the better way to go than having a bunch of food sitting in metal cans. So you go girl!


----------



## newcaprepper

Thank you very much RuDown  I def have lots to learn about all this stuff so I appreciate the tips!


----------



## jesnav

I bought an Android app called 2012 Countdown and Checklist. It has a lot of information about prep supplies, like what is needed and why.


----------



## Washingtonprep

I picked up some top ramen and canned fruit with coooopiins so it was cheap and will last me awhile if i need them


----------



## RuDown

I finished my rocket stove last night. Haven't tried it out yet though. Next little project will be the cooler made with the clay pots. I see Manards has 4 packs of the little gas tanks on sale this weekend. I dont know if you guys have that store around you or not. Seemed like a good deal since China-Mart (aka Wal-Mart) has their 2 packs for over $5 and the 4 pack is under $10.


----------



## Washingtonprep

I'm going camping tonight and tomorrow and will be practicing some techniques like starting a fire without matches or a lighter and other things like that. Even though I'm testing myself I always bring a back up plan because there is no sense in putting myself into complete danger for no reason


----------



## Dreams

Im excited.. I had a few last min Mothers Day gifts come off my amazon wish list. Ill be getting my dehydrator in this coming week.. (getting ready to do a dehydrating marathon..lol).. Spark-Lite Fire Starter, Mess Kit (2nd one I needed), Spyderco Bug SS Slip Joint Plain Edge Knife, Kingston G2 USB 2.0 microSDHC Flash Memory Card Reader, Streamlight Nano flashlight, 3 books, Bug Out Vehicles and Shelters, Survival mom, and Building the perfect Bug out Bag. 

I know that every bug out bag is different as it conforms to the individual user etc.. HOWEVER, I have 7 to build, so I figured I would build it with the basic similarities gender specific, then once that is done, customize them to each specific person in my family. 

I went to Walmart to get the mess kit like the one I bought the last time I was there.. it was only like $7 and for the kids they are perfect...however, they didnt have it, so instead, I picked up 7 benadryl itch relief sticks for less then .40 cents each (I had $2.00 coupons), and a 7-in-1 utility/utensil. I have to say, for something that cost I think less then $4 or $5 (either around 3.88 or 4.88), this thing is well made and feels sturdy. It separates, and I put it in my daughters mess kit in 2 pieces until I make her a mess kit bag/case where I will add a pouch for her utensils attached to it.

I purchased a few tins from ebay.. and received them.. one of which has the credit card multi tool, wire saw, matches and button compass. Cant say the compass is worth crap.. its funny to see though.. so tiny you need high power glasses just to see what it says. Ill let my daughter make a ring out of it.. lol


----------



## C5GUY

I finally got around to hitting the gun range yesterday afternoon and took my wife and one of my 3 daughter-in-laws along with me. Both are regular shooters and both have their concealed carry permits but it is hard to find the time for all of us to go to the range together. I took my wife's 38 C & A Lady Detective, my daughter-in-law's 380 and my Mossberg 500 to shoot on the pattern board. I had the Mossberg cut down this spring to 18 1/8" and was curious to see how it shot. To my surprise I could not really tell that the pattern was any more spread but I sure could feel a lot more kick than before. I was shooting my usual 3" 00 buck and also run 7 or 8 field loads through it too. Now I am convinced that with the exception of having less gun to handle, weight and length, I only gained more kick back for my efforts. If given an opportunity I would have saved my $35.00 I spent to have it cut down to buy more ammo with. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## RuDown

I have a semi shotty. I added the but stock that has the pistol type handle molded into the original style butt stock. Got all synthetic stocks on it now. Next will add a rail system on the front stock so I can add a grip and flashlight to the front. I have not tried to shoot it yet since the new stocks. I hope I didn't waste alot of money on that either my whole reason was to add stability to shooting side of it so the lil' lady will be able to handle it more. It is already shortened so it will be a great home/close quarters weapon if needed.


----------



## RuDown

Sounds like your getting it together. Good Job.I would suggest to all even though u have some nice books on your list add a book about wild edible and medicinal plants. When you get it go out in the wildlife in your area and identify these plants and mark them in your book and where you found them. I know the local dnr and parks host little get together to identify plants in your area sign up. Knowledge is power! Just be careful not to trespass without permission and don't let just anyone know you guys are preppers. We are terrorist now you know.


----------



## C5GUY

RuDown said:


> I have a semi shotty. I added the but stock that has the pistol type handle molded into the original style butt stock. Got all synthetic stocks on it now. Next will add a rail system on the front stock so I can add a grip and flashlight to the front. I have not tried to shoot it yet since the new stocks. I hope I didn't waste alot of money on that either my whole reason was to add stability to shooting side of it so the lil' lady will be able to handle it more. It is already shortened so it will be a great home/close quarters weapon if needed.


That was the idea of shortening my Mossberg so that the wife could handle it better and so that it would spread a wider kill path. Now I know that while she can shoot it, she did fine with it yesterday, it does not have a wider kill pattern and has one of a kick with the 00 buck. The only real tradeoff is that it is easier to swing and handle and takes up less room hanging on my closet door.


----------



## Xplorer

I cut, split, & stacked almost 1/2 cord of wood. Now my back & shoulder hurts- :lol:


----------



## MountainMan

Spent a ton of dough at www.swordsswords.com. Got a lot of cool hidden weapons. Have to be careful 'cause my wife is a felon (long and ridiculous story). Everything I have is either not technically a weapon or is legal for her to carry. Fun fun fun.


----------



## RuDown

Xplorer That tells me we should be packing a massage therapist in our gear.Lol! No I will be going through that very soon 
C5Guy Have you ever heard of I think they are are called choke tubes or something. They install in the end of your barrel and you then can adjust the shot pattern. Maybe get you where you want to get with it. I don't know though.
MOuntianman I am a felon myself. I just dont care about the law! I do take extra caution though that is why my guns are hidden away in walls, floors, and in ground vaults. I cannot legally hunt or go purchase a gun at a store but it dont stop me. But that is very considerate of you to take your wife into consideration when you purchase defensive items.


----------



## Dreams

I have a few books on my list regarding wild plants .. what you can and can not eat, etc... medicinal.. etc.. I want to go this week and pull my large book shelf from storage and put it up in my apartment.. otherwise, they will be laying around and it will just make prepping so unorganized..



RuDown said:


> Sounds like your getting it together. Good Job.I would suggest to all even though u have some nice books on your list add a book about wild edible and medicinal plants. When you get it go out in the wildlife in your area and identify these plants and mark them in your book and where you found them. I know the local dnr and parks host little get together to identify plants in your area sign up. Knowledge is power! Just be careful not to trespass without permission and don't let just anyone know you guys are preppers. We are terrorist now you know.


----------



## Deltafox692

Yesterday I received my wonder junior grain mill and the volcanoll stove, I put the mill togeather and tried it out. Real good . the stove I tried it today ,put some water on and boiled it. I have a 45 lbs 6gallon bucket of red wheat also. There are other things to help me get started also. Need more water. I just want to thank everyone out there who helped me decide to start gathering items togeather . Thank You


----------



## RuDown

You know I didn't see a post on it but what kind of water is everyone saving. I personally get the gallon jugs of Pure. It is what they use to mix formula and such for babies I guess. I like it because it doesn't have fluoride in it. I dont buy those little bottles of water. I am not that supportive of plastics anyway. They run $1 per gallon.


----------



## AnvilIron

I put this in the weapons area as well (a little more detail), but it is my POD, so I’m adding it here to. I bought a new 40 - 65 lbs Bowtech Soldier compound bow RTH. It took several weeks of sifting through all of the attributes, adaptability and prices to zero in on a choice, but I’m really happen with bow. I have a little tweaking to do, but it’ll be ready for small game in September and I can set it up to 60 lbs for deer season.


----------



## jack.of.all.trades

I planted my vegetable garden over the last three days. Bought some more ammo. A few more bottles of propane. Also found a great deal at Walmart on a couple of 9' nylon straps with buckles. They were on clearance for $2 each. They can be used for a multitude of things.


----------



## amym505

We have been financially strapped the last few weeks and couldn't get much done. I was finally able to make my Zeer pot. It works great.


----------



## Wine Chick

Getting my cardio backup and going for the summer. I am sooooo out of shape now!


----------



## Washingtonprep

Quit smoking cigs today. Gonna be hard, but worth it in the end


----------



## RuDown

Good Luck with your physical preps. All you that just read remember your bug out bags and all your hard work getting ready will do nothing for you or your family and friends if you can't keep up or even carry your bags. It is very important to start with yourself and start a healthy lifestyle. Change what you eat and what you consume. Our food system in the USA for sure is designed to make us fat. Don't fall victim to this! I am so glad Washington has chosen to stop smoking. This is so important in so many ways I wouldn't even know where to start. Good Luck Sir! It is one habit that so many struggle with all the time. Let's face it those things are not designed to just stop. Wine Chick has chosen to start working on Cardio this is GREAT! At least she will know she will not fall over from a stroke when her heart starts to pump and the adrenaline starts flooding her system when SHTF! I too have recently changed my whole food intake after seeing a few of these food documentaries. The last thing I want is to be is sick when SHTF that will make all the prepping useless leaving me, my family and friends wide open for failure. How does the saying go you are only as strong as your weakest link. Don't Be The Weakest Link!


----------



## C5GUY

Washingtonprep said:


> Quit smoking cigs today. Gonna be hard, but worth it in the end


You can do it just stick to your guns and make like it is already SHTF days and you can't get them. This is coming from an ex 3 pack plus of Camels a day guy that quit cold turkey in 2003. Exercise works great in this endeavor too. After a few months you won't be able to stand the smell of them...I promise.


----------



## Dreams

C5GUY.. congratulations.. it is not an easy thing to quit cold turkey. Back in 06, my husband started the year off with patches. He drank and smoked really bad. Well it was causing us (me and the girls) a lot of grief and heart ache, as he was a real twat when he was drinking.. so by the middle of 06 he made a sober decision to just stop. He had the up and downs up to that point.. telling me he stopped, hiding ciggs in the mail box and going to the store 10 times a day..LOL.. as if I was oblivious.. he ended up going cold turkey not just with ciggs, but with the booze as well. I couldnt be prouder... Things have been much better since, and he cant even stand to be near people who smoke now because he says it really stinks.. something you dont realize when you do it yourself.

I wish anybody wanting to quit lots of positive energy.. you can do it..


Now on to something else... I love my books.. they are awesome and I think will do great as far as getting me on track.. I tend to not know where to start... I do have slight ocd, but with everything I want and need to do... I feel scattered and it drives me nuts.. these books help me get a bit more structured. 

Im highly *issed today. I had a little fire starter that was supposed to have been delivered at 12:29pm today. NOTHING. I live around the corner from the high school and around that time is when the kids are coming and going from lunch. I am sure one of them took it off the porch. Im irritated because the mail man(woman) didnt ring the bell... and probably left it on the porch.. and Im irritated that some little jerk took my stuff. I have more coming this week, so I will be there waiting.. trust that.... just bums me. now I have to jump through hoops to find out where my package is, and get another.. people need to leave shit alone.... S didnt HTF yet... ffs.. leave my packages be.


----------



## dontlookatme

Well I have about 21 days of food and water stored. mostly canned food. Chef boyardi, and ramen noodles. But it's a start. Heck it's better than nothing. Four 5 gallon buckets store. 3 day supply of food for 2 people. And a storage box that holds around 9 days of food. And I have at least 29 gallons of water (two 6 gallon containers and two 7 gallon containers, plus 3 single gallons of water and a water bob for the restroom tub.) I have two 24 pack of water. I am thinking of buying a big 275 gallon container for water. I seen some around town for about 75-99 bucks used. I could use them for future plants irrigation.


----------



## Washingtonprep

Well I still haven't smoked. Turned into an asshole for a little bit earlier hen my buddy lit up in my car and I came close to stealing it from him haha
I also but away another 144 water bottles and it only cost me $18. Had a sale at a gas station that is closing, ya never know where you may find your preps


----------



## Frog Wrangler

This morning: Jogged on the tread mill holding 4lb weights, trying to bog myself down a little. Will increase weight lbs as I get stronger.
Did 50 sit-ups. Then side crunches with a 25lb weight. Building up endurance and strength.

Bought 2 cases of water today. 

This past weekend I experimented with some vension, beef, and canned fruits on the grill. 
My findings: Need to stock up on BBQ sauce, salt, vinegar, and spices for wild meats. 
Peaches on the grill = awesome, grilled pineapple=awesome, (plus pineapple has a long expiration date,high in Vitamin C and potassium, and you can make really good "adult drinks" with the juice)


----------



## Frog Wrangler

Washingtonprep said:


> Well I still haven't smoked. Turned into an asshole for a little bit earlier hen my buddy lit up in my car and I came close to stealing it from him haha
> I also but away another 144 water bottles and it only cost me $18. Had a sale at a gas station that is closing, ya never know where you may find your preps


Good for you for not grabbing that smoke, it would have been the easy thing to do.
Just imagine all the $$$ you will save by quitting


----------



## C5GUY

Frog Wrangler said:


> Washingtonprep said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I still haven't smoked. Turned into an asshole for a little bit earlier hen my buddy lit up in my car and I came close to stealing it from him haha
> I also but away another 144 water bottles and it only cost me $18. Had a sale at a gas station that is closing, ya never know where you may find your preps
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you for not grabbing that smoke, it would have been the easy thing to do.
> Just imagine all the $$$ you will save by quitting
Click to expand...

Great point!! My old brand, Camels, sell for $5.50 a pack in my area. At 3 packs a day that would be a whopping $6,022.50 a year. I could prep my butt off with that kind of money!!


----------



## Washingtonprep

The average price per pack around here is around 8.50. It's insane


----------



## C5GUY

Washingtonprep said:


> The average price per pack around here is around 8.50. It's insane


Wow...that's big bucks to pay for killing yourself slowly.


----------



## RuDown

It's always funny here at work the people that complain about not having any money are always the ones that smoke and drink. I always tell them that if they stopped just those 2 things all the money they would have not to mention the medical bills that they will avoid. Plus when people do this to themselves it doesn't just effect them it effects everyone that cares about them. Think of it this way when your laying in that hospital bed dying from self inflicted poisoning who has to sit there and watch you. Usually your kids! Is that really what you should leave your child with. Now I know we don't live forever and they will be exposed to it eventually but why do that to them so early. Its such a harsh way to die. I'm sorry I dont mean to rant I just choose not to support such a Murderous Corporation. They are Evil! It cracks me up some of the people that complain about the war killing our kids and leave their families with no dad or mom as they smoke a cigarette and to top it off throw the toxic filter on the ground. Sorry there I go again. I just love it when I hear of someone like Washington is chosen to say no more! I feel like we are that much closer to winning this war against our American citizens being poisoned by these Greedy Corporations. Washington you keep up the Great work and Live long my friend.


----------



## C5GUY

Copped two 100lb. propane tanks this morning for $75.00 total. The guy had sold his lake house and did not want to move with them so he came down from $150.00 to $75 cash. Both are 8/2009 tanks so I have until 2021 to have to have them requalified. One is new and have never been filled and still has the factory plugs and seals and the other is maybe 1/4 full. These along with my other 20 lb. tanks should handle our heating/cooking needs for a few months or more. My back-up will be charcoal and then wood naturally.


----------



## RuDown

Wow! That's a great price! I noticed and don't know if any of you have one in your area but Home Depot has a 2 pack of charcoal 25pound bags for just under $6. These usually run right around that for a single bag. That will be the extent of my prep for the week as I am broke once again. I did however purchase the Urban Survival Program haven't read it yet though. Will be starting a meet group in my area real soon for the locals that want to learn some basic prepping skills. Any help on this would be appreciated I have never been to or organized any kind of group like this before. We can start another thread on this if people dont want to read through it to see what everyones prep is.


----------



## C5GUY

RuDown said:


> Wow! That's a great price! I noticed and don't know if any of you have one in your area but Home Depot has a 2 pack of charcoal 25pound bags for just under $6. These usually run right around that for a single bag. That will be the extent of my prep for the week as I am broke once again. I did however purchase the Urban Survival Program haven't read it yet though. Will be starting a meet group in my area real soon for the locals that want to learn some basic prepping skills. Any help on this would be appreciated I have never been to or organized any kind of group like this before. We can start another thread on this if people dont want to read through it to see what everyones prep is.


I had my son call me about the charcoal sale which strangely enough is on sale at both Home Depot and Lowe's this weekend. I have made one trip and bought 14 bags and want to maybe hit them again tomorrow morning. Stuff lasts for freaking ever and you can store it anywhere that is dry such as an attic or a crawlspace. I think a local group would make your efforts much stronger since you hopefully will bring in different talents or skills. Since we consist of 5 families with 6 kids I feel that is as big as I can manage. Keep us posted on how this goes but I agree it might be better in another thread.


----------



## RuDown

Yes I seen that as well. I made a mistake the ad at home depot is for 2 bags of 13.5 pound bags for $5.88 and the Lowes has 2 packs of 20pound bags for $9.99. It is a awesome deal.


----------



## Hobo

For today
Split my gear up so I have 1 go bag and 1 truck bag both of have the absolute esentials but go bag is much more detailed
Also purchased two cases of water for truck


----------



## Hobo

I liked that Idea of money in my BOB so whent to the bank and got a bunch of smaller bills and change


----------



## RuDown

I don't know what bank you are using but I would try and get as much as possible out until this stuff with Europe passes. They won't be taking mine from me. Emptying my savings this weekend and going to revise my budget and see what I have to leave in the checking to cover bills then pulling all of the extra out. I use a local Credit Union but I trust banks about like I trust my uncle sam. But yes having some cash in your bob is a great idea.


----------



## prankster

Got five 5 gallon food safe buckets from Home Depot and 2 boxes of Ignitos.


----------



## Hobo

Found some small pots at a yard sale
was missin them till today


----------



## RuDown

China-Mart had single T-shirts on clearance for a $1 Bought 2 for me and 2 for the Wife went into our Haul Azz Bags.
(X)5. Haul Azz Bags
( )6. 6 months supply of No-Dose
( )7. Mother-n-law sleeping gear


----------



## MightyMo

Hi everyone, I'm new here. I've been doing alot of reading and learning, and not too much action yet, but a little at a time.

Yesterday I had a garage sale to get rid of unneeded stuff and to generate some money for prepping supplies. Today I went to Harbor Freight and bought a hand-crank LED lantern, some rope, some duct tape, and 5 mini LED flashlights. Everything was on sale and I felt I made some good choices with the prices of things and the money I had.


----------



## Cygnus

I joined this forum to start with. Now I am reading this thread(up to page 6) and am bouncing between pages to get a feel for the vibe of the board. I really like what I see so far. I am a member of a few different MB for other hobbies. But as a new Prepper I can see I'll be wasting lots of time here. :lol:


----------



## Cygnus

I also worked on my garden for a couple hours.


----------



## AnvilIron

I just ordered a StoveTec 2-door bio-fuel cooking stove. My wife and I attended a Prepper Meetup on the weekend before last had an opportunity to observe someone cooking a large pot of chilly on one. We were absolutely amazed at the efficiency of the stove. It did an unbelievable job of cooking an entire batch of chilly (about 50 minutes cook time) burning only ten 16" lengths of medium sized kindling wood.

We have propane, oil and alcohol stoves for bug-out bags and such, but nothing that's capable of cooking large volumes at a time and uses a broad range of scrap bio fuels like pine cones, dried cornstalk, small sticks, pallet wood strips, etc. It's not highly portable (25 lbs.), but the versatility and efficiency are beyond anything we've seen to date. I'll post some pictures when we receive it and get some practice using it.

The video below is very similar to our experience. Chilly seems to be the preferred demo meal.


----------



## RuDown

Hello Cygnus,
Welcome from Iowa.


----------



## Cygnus

Thanks for the welcome. Have been reading more here today. I also got two more of the 275 gallon water storage tanks hooked up to the gutters on the house. We were not allowed to do this in Colorado until 2008 when governor Ritter changed the law. Bout the only good thing to come from his term. So I have approximately 3000 gallons of water in tanks when full. I also have seasonal ponds that hold up to 500,000 gallons when the monsoons fill them.


----------



## RuDown

Yea gov. I want to install solar panels and the local gov. says I can't. The sun is free so they can't tax it but try and take advantage of that and still can't.


----------



## Xplorer

Went to the new property over the holiday weekend & put in a garden. I don't work that hard to get paid-lol.


----------



## RuDown

Well I just purchased the last of the storage shelves I need for the stash room on craigslist. Got 3 of them for $15 delivered to my door. Going to the gun show this weekend and pick up 2 more packs and that will be the end of my pack purchases. Almost there folks where I call it quits except for some home protection modifications. Then all I have to do is keep rotating stock to keep it fresh. Next will be help others in the area get to that level.


----------



## Frog Wrangler

we lost electricity for 11 hours this past weekend courtesy of a big storm. It gave me a chance to really examine what I need in the event of SHTF....

1. A hand can opener (I know that one should have been obvious, but wasnt')

2. Books. life without music, internet, and tv is going to bite. 

3. More foods that I like to eat right out of the can without prep and cook work. Pineapple, pudding packs, vienna sausages etc. I have a ton of soups and ramen noodles packed....but quickly came to the realization it will be a PITA to heat something up using the grill or propane every time I want to eat.

4. More lighting for large areas....I'm going to get a bunch of the solar recharge outdoor landscaping lights. They are cheap, around $3.00 average. You could stake them out during the day and bring them in at night. 

5. Wash tub and wash board. clothes line and clothes pins. I was so bored and couldn't even do laundry.


I'm going to get the lights tonight, and take them on a test drive this weekend....
I'm thinking if I grow some herbs in big pots and keep them in front of my windows, I can stake my lights in the plant pots at night


----------



## Cygnus

I have a 300 LB boar being delivered in an hour. He will be a keeper and the stud for my female pigs. I only have one so far but my goal is 10 females for breeding. I will have more than enough pork to trade for other food stuffs and what ever else might be needed. If we don't have a SHTF scenario I will make some nice cash farming pigs.


----------



## RuDown

Just dont raise the wrong kind of pigs in your area. Could be like that farmer in Michigan where they came in and killed all his livestock.
http://www.naturalnews.com/035585_Michi ... raids.html


----------



## Cygnus

RuDown said:


> Just dont raise the wrong kind of pigs in your area. Could be like that farmer in Michigan where they came in and killed all his livestock.
> http://www.naturalnews.com/035585_Michi ... raids.html


That's just insane. I will be shooting the DNR bastards before they get to my livestock. That is homeland terrorism right there.


----------



## Cygnus

Shakespeare the hog! He's here!

Thats Daisey his GF in the back


----------



## Xplorer

Went thru a Ton of quarters (well, $150. worth at least) looking for junk silver. Not a single one in the bunch.


----------



## RuDown

I should really do that. My results are surely going to be them same though. I did go to the gun show on Saturday and bought 2 more back packs. They are black with alot of pockets I think around 5100cui. I paid right around $45 for each. I will post pics soon and the dealer in case anyone else is interested.


----------



## ZGF

Today I hiked up a very steep and overgrown hill that's near me, avoiding the paved paths in favor of overgrown animal paths other people would likely avoid. Just carried 2 liters of water, a blanket and a day or so of food. Found a little hollow under a clump of thorny bushes that would be perfect to bed down in if I needed to. Went back down again on the parts that were even steeper, on my butt some of the time! That place would be perfect for losing any pursuers who were at all out of shape or not familiar with it, and it's about five minutes from me, need to get to know it better...


----------



## RuDown

I don't know who the property belongs to but maybe you get away with burying a stash of goods in the area. Saving you from having to carry anything. I use 5 gallon buckets with the gamma seal lids. Of course everything is vacuum sealed. I have not checked them in a while though. There are many homemade containers on the web so you could make to whatever size you needed. Very nice you have found a place to bunker down though. Good Job!


----------



## Cygnus

Did Some basics today. Worked on the garden. Fixed my lawn tractor.i found an old dog cable the last time I mowed and it was wrapped around the blades super tight. Took a bit but she is all good. Now I want to figure out a way to bag the clippings to feed to the pigs.


----------



## ZGF

RuDown said:


> I don't know who the property belongs to but maybe you get away with burying a stash of goods in the area. Saving you from having to carry anything. I use 5 gallon buckets with the gamma seal lids. Of course everything is vacuum sealed. I have not checked them in a while though. There are many homemade containers on the web so you could make to whatever size you needed. Very nice you have found a place to bunker down though. Good Job!


You know, that might be an idea. Having a stash out there would be very handy. It's a public park, so I doubt they'd really want me doing it, but... It's so huge, I could go bury a stash at night up the side of a hill, in the middle of some gorse bushes, and no one would ever know or care. Have to figure out a good way to mark where it is, though. I don't have access to a particularly accurate GPS at the moment. Hmmm.

I think that's going on my list of projects for this summer, thanks for the idea.

Today's prep has just been more fitness stuff. Ran 2.5 miles without stopping or drinking. Biked 3 miles of hills. Also deadlifted 90 kilos at 5 reps yesterday and didn't struggle with it at all. Feeling more confident. Just have to get back to my longsword lessons! Tonight, potting up a couple tomato plants into larger containers, and seeding some more radishes.


----------



## RuDown

A thing you might look into they sell these little reflector pins that you stick into a tree and when your light hits them they light up like a christmas tree. We used them when I was younger to find our deer stands before sunrise. Place them a little higher into the tree so no smart-ass sees them and pulls them out. Just check them out and see if they would work for ya.


----------



## RuDown

Well it's Saturday. I got the first part of my aquaponics system prepped and started. Now that got my yard mowed I'm going to go for a hike and scope out some cache spots and see if any blackberries on the patch yet. Oh and swing by the rhubarb patch going to make some strawberry rhubarb bars. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Deltafox692

I opened up a #10 can and ground some grain to make some bread. Just like if you had to do it when the time comes.
I had a hand grinder. " wonder mill Jr.


----------



## amym505

Repackaged some pasta I have been gathering. Looked up some new canning recipes. Tested the stored water.


----------



## Dreams

my prep for today was looking into alternative ways to get electric and do laundry... I am excited to say I at least came to a final product for laundry, and cant wait to order and try it out. (I have a baby so this will work well with his cloths too). I was looking at what other people had on youtube, but found it to be a lot of un necessary equipment if something like this works. IE: 3 buckets for 3 different wash steps, and 4th step is a wringer. this seems to it all in 3 steps and you can add a second rinse. Less water then what we use now with our apartment size washer and dryer...






MOD= if you want that as a discussion on its own, please feel free to move this post.. wasnt sure where to post it.. 

Also, not so sure about the electric. I want to get a generator, HOWEVER, gas might be a bit too costly, and since we are on a second floor, we have no place to put a gas powered generator where it would be safe to run.. I did find a solar powered generator though and look forward to reading about it more. 

oh and got my husband into using our home made MRE's that I have been doing up.. He works 11-11 on the weekends, and at times cant order or go buy food, so I send him with these, and hes been getting into them.. YAY.. so I am helping him be ready for when shtf and he doesnt know it..  sweet. lol


----------



## Medelwr

This would be useful for just normal times. Cut down huge on some electric bills. Would be cheap and easy to imitate if you didn't have one when SHTF. Now that you can see that it is a pretty large salad spinner. I love it! Simple and effective.


----------



## ZGF

Finishing up a pair of nice thick knitted wool socks, and learning how to darn ones I've worn holes into. Weather out here is rainy and cold today, as usual, going to need lots of these...

Also setting a goal of 200 push-ups today. 45 done so far.


----------



## Xplorer

Spent a good deal of time punching holes in paper with my new 10/22. At 100 yards can hit all within 4" diameter. Hope to do even better with some good ammo


----------



## AnvilIron

I spent yesterday evening shooting arrows at a bunch of old white plastic flower pots filled with sand at about 20 yds. I’m moving up to a bow with 17 more pounds of draw weight and am trying to build up slowly. I went too fast a while ago and ended up pulling a right lat muscle (that sucked) and don’t want to go that direction again. My goal is to be able to shoot sets of 20 arrows by mid September without any ill effects. Right now I can shoot 6-8 before the muscle fatigue makes my arms shake.


----------



## AquaHull

I bought 2 10/22 10 shot mags at a garage sale for $1 each, and a leather sling for 50 cents.


----------



## AnvilIron

AquaHull said:


> I bought 2 10/22 10 shot mags at a garage sale for $1 each, and a leather sling for 50 cents.


Nice find!


----------



## C5GUY

Even though it was 105 degrees here today in NWA I still managed to score a great deal on a new in the box Mr. Heater propane heater. These dudes are approved for inside use and has heat levels of 6,000 to 18,000 BTUs and even have a blower fan by use of 4 DD batteries or plug in adapter. They store 2 1lb. propane bottles but can also be adapted for bulk propane via a 12ft. hose. I have looked at these for over a year but they usually sell for around $150.00. I found this one from a lady that received it as a gift and got her down to $60.00.


----------



## AnvilIron

That's a great buy. We've had one for about a year and it's been really nice for the garage and work shop. We started collecting propane 4-packs when on sale at Wal-mart or Sam's Club. 

Our nephew uses one in the upstairs sleeping loft of their camp in Maine in the dead of winter with a hose/regulator and a 20lb tank. He says it works extremely well.

You done good!


----------



## survival

Made a electronic bug out bag: photo copies of my licence, social security card, insurance cards, emergency contact list, medication list, instructions on how to do things around the house for my family that I normally do, and I'm starting to write up a last WILL. I email this to myself and I'm going in updating it each time and reforwarding it back to myself to always have a "running copy" wherever I might need it. I of course have a hard paper copy in the safe.


----------



## C5GUY

AnvilIron said:


> That's a great buy. We've had one for about a year and it's been really nice for the garage and work shop. We started collecting propane 4-packs when on sale at Wal-mart or Sam's Club.
> 
> Our nephew uses one in the upstairs sleeping loft of their camp in Maine in the dead of winter with a hose/regulator and a 20lb tank. He says it works extremely well.
> 
> You done good!


Thanks!! I just ordered the 12ft. hose and adapter so that I can use it with my bulk (100lb) propane tanks. I have a refill adapter to refill the 1lb. bottles but would much rather just hook it up to one of the big tanks. I will need to use some heat to keep my water supplies from freezing and hope that this is the ticket.


----------



## survival

Yard sale today, young guy had some type of army helmet. Didn't look like modern ones, but I'm sure it'll do. Looked like a cross between a tankers helmet and a vietnam helmet (old style). Anyway, the most use I'll get out of it (hopefully) is at a halloween party. $10 bucks is all he wanted for it. Inside the helmet was wrote in a black sharpie "Swinger". So I sprayed the heck out of it with Lysol.


----------



## WVprepper

Put up some home canned foods over the weekend. Beets, cabbage and corn to add to our stockpile.


----------



## Dreams

Well, in the process of making my son's (9 month old) bug out bag, I was adding the thermometer (3 different ones) and I had a thought.. If I am going to be bugging out at any time and we are in a hurry to get out of dodge, how convenient would it be to stop many times, pick one of three thermometers, and then hope my son is in a good mood and wants to play fair? Well I went ahead and added these things called Fever Bugs to his bag. If we have to go, I will stick one to his forhead, and at a glance, I can see what his temp is. If he is running a fever or his temp seems to be a bit high, then I can and will pull over and give him something to reduce his fever and take care of him. 

Honestly, I think its clever.. and this states that it peels off easily even after 48 hours, so it seems as though they last long enough to get us where we are going. I found them on Amazon, and there are 8 in a pack.. butterfly, ladybug, bumble bee and caterpillar. 

OH and I found them on Amazon and they were not too much... Ill be getting a few more packs for his EDC..


----------



## RuDown

Hello All,
I've been really busy lately so I haven't been on much. I dont see alot of new members saying hello. Have we reached our max?
Anyway DREAMS I'm no doctor but it is good that you are prepping for a infant also but on my researching on the human body most people dont know that the human body is such a awesome thing and its abilities is amazing. Most people especially with children tend to listen to what doctors say more than they should they are so quick to take a pill. Here is the point I'm trying to get to. Do you know why the body develops a fever? If you guessed a infection or bacteria or along that lines well you are right. But do you know why the body produces that fever? It is the bodies natural defense system against that intruder. It raises its temp to burn out the cells causing that intrusion. Yes you should monitor the fever closely but dont be so quick to shove a pill down your throat to reduce the fever it is just your body trying to help in the fight and if you drop a bomb on the defense well it cannot do its natural job. Another way to look at it is what is causing the fever is it a wound, a infection from a illness and that is what you attack and help your body in the battle. I know fevers are a pain and very uncomfortable and I can only imagine for a toddler but let it take its course on that end. Now if the fever gets really high well you have major problem. It is just some info I came across and I seen your post and thought I would put the info out there most of you might already know that but we are here to learn and build off others knowledge. But my preps lately has been alot of reading and learning. I have hit where I want to be as far as food and such. So I have been learning as much as I possibly can on subjects to advance into the new world.


----------



## Dreams

That I know, but he is 9 months old, and its better to be able to monitor the fever then to not in the middle of a bug out and then be shit out of luck down the road if it gets too high. I have a bag with all his stuff in there to help get him through different things if needed.. but would NEVER give him anything unless its 100% needed. I even have these things that you stick on his head to help cool him down if he is running warm... hes not quite Toddler.. even at that, I wouldnt want a fever to get too high if he developed one regardless of the reason. these just help with that...

IE: if we are on bike, I can check his head and read the temp easily.. keeping an eye on the number.


----------



## Deltafox692

I started putting treated water in a mylar bag that gos into a box. 5 more to go.


----------



## iPrep

Got a Marlin 795 .22!


----------



## AquaHull

I bought 6 Satellite 110 grain, 3 blade broadheads with 6 field points, New In Package for 50 cents yesterday at a local yard sale


----------



## AnvilIron

AquaHull said:


> I bought 6 Satellite 110 grain, 3 blade broadheads with 6 field points, New In Package for 50 cents yesterday at a local yard sale


That's just disgusting. :mrgreen:
What shafts are you planning on putting them on?


----------



## AnvilIron

I pulled two Marksman 3040 slingshots out of the drawer this morning and put new bands on them. I hadn’t shot them in ten years. While they worked fine and I did surprisingly well hitting stuff, I remembered why I tossed them in the drawer in the first place. I’m not comfortable holding those stretched rubber tubes up in front of my face while I aim. I keep thinking, ‘if one of those bands let’s go, I could be out one eye.’ It probably would never happen, but it’s enough to distract me from focusing on good form, etc. I’ll stick one in each of my BOB’s just cause, but I think my Greatree takedown bows will remain my BOB hunting weapons of choice.


----------



## AquaHull

I have some cheapo aluminum shafts I bought last year at a yard sale, for a buck each. I think Browning is on the side somewhere. I'm pulling about 50 # on a PSE Nova, with 125 rages on Carbon Express 28" shafts for real hunting.

These will be for when SHTF , the Satellites have a tendency to plane from past experience


----------



## AnvilIron

Got it. I have a pretty eclectic collection of shafts and tips as well… some much better than others, but when SHTF, you can never have too many arrows loose.

Still... 50 cents is a shameless buy! A buck a shaft ain't bad either.

I'm shooting a bit lighter than you. I'm setting at 45# on my compound (probably work it up a little by September), 45# on one recurve and 35# on the other. I can hunt rabits all day using the 35# recurve with 340gr / 500-spine aluminum GameGetter arrows. The distances are short and the arrows are plenty fast and quiet.


----------



## AquaHull

I bought a 1979 vintage Craftsman Table Saw the other day at a yard sale for $25, it came with 6 blades,fence, and miter guage and table extensions. It is missing the insert around the blade, parts are no longer available from Sears, so I'll make one from some .080" aluminum when I find some at a yard sale or Menards.


----------



## WVprepper

Going to be canning some greenbeans today, and buying some more shelving for storage. Also picked up some more 12 gauge ammo. Happy Prepping


----------



## AquaHull

I've been waiting for my greenbeans to show some beans. I was given the seeds and don't know if they were heirloom or hybrid.


----------



## iPrep

Got a few more sheets of ply wood to cover windows if need be.


----------



## Dreams

Yesterday and today, Ill be finishing up my sewing/fishing kits for our bobs, edc's and sos's.  its actually kind of fun.


----------



## cxmelt01

Organized my BOB med kit a bit more, fixed up a nice little sewing kit, stored some water back, found alternative routes to my bug out location, and basically been watching youtube videos by AnalyticalSurvival.

Friday, I will be buying more storage items and metal ammo cases. Finish paying off my 10/22 and purchase more 9mm, 12 gauge, and .22 LR ammo


----------



## AquaHull

I bought a .093" x 4' x 4' piece of clear UVEX for $0.50 at my local resale shop. I'll use a 3" x 11" piece of it to make an insert for my new to me tablesaw, the rest can be used for window replacement in a SHTF situation. Or some hand forming with a heat gun something or another.


----------



## AquaHull

I forgot to mention that I spent $10 in gas going to the sales.


----------



## amym505

I put up another 20 lbs of rice in soda bottles and repackaged some pasta. I am excited now. I am up to a 3 month supply of food. That has really been nickel and diming it.


----------



## cxmelt01

Going out today to buy 40lbs of rice after work. Also, yesterday I got in my 2 Fox Tactical Shotshell Bandoliers from Sportsman's Guide. Only cost $13 at the time of ordering and now they are $22.


----------



## AnvilIron

I bought six 29” 400-spine carbon arrows in Wal-Mart of all places. I had no idea they sold archery supplies. The arrows aren’t really premium quality, but at $3.00 each, plenty good enough for target or SHTF extras. They didn’t come with field tips, but I buy those by the dozen for about 60 cents each. So, with tax, about $3.75 apiece as opposed to around $7.00 apiece for custom cut name brand. I think I’ll pick up ½ doz. a month for a while until I build up a good stock.


----------



## AquaHull

I saw some carbons at a yard sale 9 for $11 , they had no badging on them so I passed, since I wouldn't know the spine .
I'll check out WM on those, I'm careful on carbon, a hairline crack in a used one can splinter, in a SHTF situation, the infection from carbon fiber in your hand will kill you.
I did buy a 5 in 1, and a 7 in 1 painters tool, never used for $1


----------



## RuDown

Picking up my crawfish tonight for my aquaponics set up. Hitting the paintball field tomorrow with the crew to do some training and have some much needed fun. Man its getting bad out there. All you guys/gals keep it up out there we will be tested very soon. Until next time PEACE!


----------



## cxmelt01

Re-stocked my toothpaste supply (on sale $.94/each) at Wal-Mart. Finally broke down and bought me a can of Altoids so that I can make a small simple kit. Picked up some more matches with a waterproof container for $1 from Wal-Mart, plastic utensils from Dairy Queen, 7 new lights for all my packs and storage, A neoprene scope cover ($4) at Wal-Mart, 100 filtration masks, 325 rounds of auto-match .22 LR ammo, CCI .22 LR Mini-Mag, 9mm Ammo, and finally a new KNJ holster for my 9mm. Got my Ruger 10/22 in yesterday and mounted my scope on it, got my SOG Aura Seal knife in (sharp as hell out of the box), and also another 100 ft 550 Para-cord. I had a WWII canteen still in excellent shape and a mess kit given to me today as well. Going back out tomorrow to scavenge around and make a few things and recruit some new members to my group.


----------



## amym505

We bought a new generator. My son and I repackaged about 40 lbs of foods and made a gallon of salsa for the freezer.


----------



## AquaHull

Bought some safety sunglasses for $10


----------



## iPrep

Bought 100 rounds of .45 Acp Ammo


----------



## AquaHull

Bought 15' of 3/8" 3 strand nylon rope for $0.25 at the resale shop Tuesday


----------



## WVprepper

Bought 100 rounds of 12 gauge today..also been doing alot of home canning lately. We have done alot of veggies, and now I think it is time to do up some meats.


----------



## AquaHull

Bersa Thunder 380, brushed nickel in a trade for a S&W 22A target pistol. It came with a Galco Stinger Holster. It's breakin/reliability test time this morning


----------



## Xplorer

Traded a bersa also, plus my Remington 700 for a new Ruger SR9c with a stainless slide. Gave my wife my Ruger Sp101 since she shoots it very well even with a .357 mag load


----------



## AquaHull

After 2 FTFeeds out of 98, the thunder from down under might be going down under somewhere else.


----------



## cxmelt01

Went to the gun range yesterday to relieve some stress since someone stole my BoB. My most recent purchase was a role of gorilla tape.


----------



## AquaHull

Picked up a flat shovel, pitchfork,scraper and a small hatchet for $5 at a yard / moving sale on Friday


----------



## SSGT

Bought a couple hundred rounds of .45 ammo...looked at a new rifle...bolt action .308...being ex military I DONT want anything 5.56mm LOL!


----------



## gitnready4it

Helping my wife do some canning today.(tomato sauce and relish) My wife is awesome! I am so lucky to have a wife that's as serious about prepping as i am!:grin:


----------



## iPrep

Picked up a s&w SW9VE. Neat little gun, 8lb trigger pull though :\ But worth the money


----------



## bigbucks198

Worked on my solar back up,will supply enough electric to survive


----------



## kyletx1911a1

*here is mine so far*

plus just got 2 e blankets 3 more fire starters 1 more pkg of water purification tabs
i have 6 cases of ramen 3 #10 cans of veggies 16 pkgs of seeds vairous types, already have tents lanterns shade a bbq pit that i will take upon 
bugging out sterno sill a work in progress


----------



## dontlookatme

Bought an extra week's worth of food for both my wife and I.


----------



## AnvilIron

dontlookatme said:


> Bought an extra week's worth of food for both my wife and I.


That's gotta feel good.


----------



## preppermama

My foraging books arrived in the mail


----------



## gitnready4it

Mylar bags came UPS!:-D


----------



## Just the Facts

Buy: Acquired Mylar bags for storing food. 
1 Case / 25 servings of Mountan House food.


----------



## survival

Yesterday: .308 practice (shoulder bruised bad), scope spotting. Cleaned 4 long guns. Purchase 4 gallons of bleach, 2 boxes of ziploc bags, 1 box of Hefty bags, 4 bottles of hand soap. Oiled EVERYTHING in my buildings to prevent rust. Screened in one of my water barrels.

Today: Took CCDW class. Setup new target range with three large sized target backings . Practiced afterwards with 5 boxes (20 each) of .40 cal. on Glock. 

Tonight: Learning the state rules, laws, regulations by heart on whats justified and what is not justified for defense with my CCDW.


----------



## internationale trip

up dated my usb stick, 
ordered new arrows for my bow for this hunting season, 
read this form looking for the next big prep


----------



## kyletx1911a1

*Went to costco*

Got extra food 3days talked to a friend getting. Some hams to cure got a few more .556 rds


----------



## C5GUY

After several months of looking I finally found the concealed carry pistol that I have been looking for. It is a Mangum Research Micro Desert Eagle .380. Made in America and it is the smallest .380 on the market currently. The dude that purchased it new for his wife and she shot one clip (6 shots) through it before she decided that she did not want to carry. It is still in it's original metal lockable case and has one extra clip as well as cleaning brushes. Cost me $325.00 but these dudes sell for $500+ new. I plan on carrying it in a wallet holster or a boot holster. Here is a few pics.


----------



## WVprepper

That is a nice little gun....


----------



## C5GUY

WVprepper said:


> That is a nice little gun....


Little being the key word here. It is indeed a little dude.


----------



## fedorthedog

another cord of wood, second bee hive, just put the box out and they moved in got to love it


----------



## kyletx1911a1

starting to make jerky


----------



## kyletx1911a1

2 e blankets .dehydrator ramen,hand warmers more first aide


----------



## ohioguy

new guy here, first post. howdy yall

got a 22 cal handgun two weeks ago.
bought a couple 500 boxes of ammo

cleaned my 12 gauge and getting my cross bow ready for season
ordered 4 emergency blankets. 
bought a nice survival knife 

looking at getting a few Aquamira Frontier Emergency Water Filter Straws


----------



## kyletx1911a1

Went to lowes for weed eater string and picked up sterno a matches 3bxs 1.99


----------



## ohioguy

Walgreens has 24 packs of bottled water for 1.99. Got two and might go get more.


----------



## AnvilIron

It’s been a busy day. I started off the morning by sighting in a new 3-pin sight on my compound bow. It took about 40 shots before I got grouped up nice and tight. I still have to bring ‘em about an inch to the right to put ‘em exactly where I want ‘em.

My wife and I drove the Wrangler up into our neighbor’s wooded acres to take a look at a couple of wind-fall trees they want cleared. The weather will be right for cutting and splitting soon, but our truck won’t handle the load out over their dry creek bed access road. We’re going to have to share the wood in exchange for the use of their tractor. That’s the way it works I guess… give a little, take a little. 

I picked up another 20 rounds of Winchester 32 special. I’ll start to feel better with a hundred more cartridges. I’m not stocking up for SHTF exactly. It’s a caliber that’s not used as much as some and the stores where I usually get my hunting ammo don’t carry it any more. I guess they don’t sell enough to keep ‘em on their stock list. I ran into one young guy working in a big hunter’s supply store a couple weeks ago say he never heard of ‘em. 

I put a good edge on my game processing knives this evening. It takes a bit more than just sharpening your kitchen knives. You have to shape, hone and burr ‘em. If you dress down a deer with poorly sharpened knives, it can double the effort.


----------



## kyletx1911a1

Picked up 2 bxs 30-30


----------



## fedorthedog

Pick 100 lbs of potatoes from a friends garden, got next years seed potatoes too.


----------



## survival

Went to my neighbors, who is the local president of the county ham club. Stayed there 2 hours talking about ham radios and watching him use his. He is a "Extra Class" holder of his licence and has tons (I mean tons) of radios. His backyard was all spidered webbed with antennas. Learned a lot in the 2 hours. He has asked me to come back as much as I like. He is also a local doctor, so I have a good knowledge to gather.


----------



## C5GUY

Scored an almost new Marlin 60 semi-auto 22 rifle today off of a local firearm trader Facebook page for just $85.00. He wanted $100.00 but I offered him $75.00 and we met in the middle at $85.00. Thing does not have a scratch on it and shoots great. Holds 14 + 1 and will be great to bring down small game with.


----------



## survival

C5GUY said:


> Scored an almost new Marlin 60 semi-auto 22 rifle today off of a local firearm trader Facebook page for just $85.00. He wanted $100.00 but I offered him $75.00 and we met in the middle at $85.00. Thing does not have a scratch on it and shoots great. Holds 14 + 1 and will be great to bring down small game with.


I'll give you $90! Those are accurate as hell!


----------



## C5GUY

survival said:


> I'll give you $90! Those are accurate as hell!


I know, I had one for many years until some maggot broke into my house a few years ago and decided he/they wanted it more than I did. I thought I got one hell of a deal but now I see that Cabelas carries them brand new for $149.00. I took it out late today an ran about 100 rounds through it. Thing is a blast to shoot and like you mentioned it is pretty accurate.


----------



## WVTactics

Buys: Today I haven't purchased anything.

Preps: When I get home from work I am going to work on my mapping routes for bugging out and find a location.
I have been working on gaining more knowledge for about a week now on the subject "Prepping" so I can get a better idea on what I am doing as I am new to this.

If you have any questions on what I do email me on here or at [email protected]


----------



## PrepperThyAngus

Bought first firearm: Mossberg 500 shotgun

Prepped: Threw out old junk to make more room in my storage areas. More room for prep stuff!


----------



## C5GUY

WVTactics said:


> Buys: Today I haven't purchased anything.
> 
> Preps: When I get home from work I am going to work on my mapping routes for bugging out and find a location.
> I have been working on gaining more knowledge for about a week now on the subject "Prepping" so I can get a better idea on what I am doing as I am new to this.
> 
> If you have any questions on what I do email me on here or at [email protected]


A Mossberg 500 is top of my list for last ditch home protection. A must have!!!


----------



## kyletx1911a1

My daughter blessed me last night!! She is in nursing school.
So she gave me here leftover pratice equipment !!!! By us hospitial standards this equip is expired.
But upon further research it still good!! 
She gave two dressing stations. Two new iv set ups, needles a box full!!
Tubes, gauze, butterfly strips, and some other things that i need ti look at closer.
Going to find out if i can get some saline in iv bags if so going to add that soon


----------



## 308 Tactical

Bought a .22cal Mossberg tactical rifle from Cabela's to add to the collection.

Went out this early afternoon with my boy, target shooting before the snow flies.

Looking to buy some 2-way radios but not sure what to get. Any ideas would really help. 
Also, I found these on E-Bay The Pocket Socket Hand Crank Generator

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/180781511412?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## kyletx1911a1

*^^ my vote


----------



## fedorthedog

Pick up parts for the 2 used ar uppers I got on deal working toward 2 new rifles for my boys


----------



## WVTactics

I decided to just put a shelf inside of my kitchen closet for the transformation into a pantry, the reason being not out of laziness, I wanted something a little less permanent since I am moving soon. So here are the pictures after I sorted out what dates were too close for comfort


----------



## WVprepper

I need to rearrange our canned goods and LTS items foe easier access.


----------



## shotlady

i bought this the sig sauer m400
and 1000 rounds of 223
cabelas is having a sale, pmc and 5 dollar shipping do the coupon code for that!
also 2100 .22 is 84$ with amo can...


----------



## kyletx1911a1

Nice very nice


----------



## ohioguy

just measured my pantry. going to make two more shelves to add more food storage room. picked up some 22 cal cci ammo


----------



## shotlady

got 25 cans of cambelles soups. on sale at cvs pharmacy for 1.50 each!


----------



## lorie

Stashed more cash


----------



## Irish

WATER, water, water, added more today and circulated out as well. 

And this afternoon I am going to look at another Walther P99 .40 S&W I hope its as nice as I am told because if so im buying it than I have my pair


----------



## shotlady

sweet i love a 40 cal. i sure hope you like it.
having a "nice pair" is always adventagious


----------



## Irish

shotlady said:


> sweet i love a 40 cal. i sure hope you like it.
> having a "nice pair" is always adventagious


I hopeso I have been looking for a "Decent" twin to mine for about a year now .40 is my favorite anymore used to be the .45 but not anymore


----------



## Daazy

I found a new website yesterday...dollardays.com I bought some things in bulk...12 jars of marmalade, 12 big jars of applesauce, and a whole bunch of unscented candles.


----------



## Irish

Well the guy with the Walther had to re-schedule, but I did about an hour and a half work mechanic fabrication to another friends BOV and all he had to pay me was this practically new Savage 111 30.06 with simmons scope. . . Needless to say I was more than happy for the trade!!


----------



## shotlady

Irish said:


> Well the guy with the Walther had to re-schedule, but I did about an hour and a half work mechanic fabrication to another friends BOV and all he had to pay me was this practically new Savage 111 30.06 with simmons scope. . . Needless to say I was more than happy for the trade!!
> 
> View attachment 447


thats so nice. My gun smith putting scopes on three rifles for me is doing it for ammo a brick of 22. i gave him my walther ppks for some other work. that dang thing just sat around bugging me.
bartering rocks!
good job! great score!


----------



## shotlady

m&p40. like it more than my m&p9. soooo worth playing with.


----------



## Wallimiyama

shotlady said:


> sweet i love a 40 cal. i sure hope you like it.
> having a "nice pair" is always adventagious


Having two gun of matching caliber is nice too...:grin:

Sorry...couldn't resist.


----------



## Ronnie

Guess I will get in on this thread...20lbs of white rice and 15 lbs of dried beans [black and pinto].


----------



## Denton

Sams Club, today. More rice, more beans and more TP!

Danged skippy, I'm gonna have plenty of TP. Since I got married, that stuff flies off the roll so quickly you can hear it whirring!


----------



## WoadWarrior

This may seem small... but I convinced the wife that we actually need to store more than a months worth of food. Huge success in my mind... as I won't get any more arguments over it.


----------



## Denton

WoadWarrior said:


> This may seem small... but I convinced the wife that we actually need to store more than a months worth of food. Huge success in my mind... as I won't get any more arguments over it.


Heck yeah!!! Congratulations!


----------



## JAGER

Bought some more silver and 1000 rounds of .45ACP FMJ. Damn ammo prices in Germany are stupid expensive! If SHTF Germany is going to be sucking. Theirs hardley any preppers and they are very set in their ways with very few firearms around. OOOhhh well they got to get past my dogs first. Then I'll waste lead!


----------



## WVprepper

Keeping the Truck camper on the truck for a while, so if the SHTF it is already on there.. Truck full of diesel also.


----------



## WVTactics

Bought a new BOB and going to use it this weekend.


----------



## Denton

Ordered a Pro-Pur water filtration setup. Takes out fluoride and everything. Protection against all things from Chlorine to pond scum.


----------



## SSGT

Bought 16 pounds of rifle reloading powder and 1000 Nosler Ultra match 168 grain hollow points to load the 308 Win and the 30/06 with.....bought 1000 Nosler ballistic tips to load up for the 22-250...Bought 500 empty brass for each.


----------



## jmh033089

filled two two litters of water, bought steel wool,9v batteries,hand warmers, power bars and started organizing my BOB


----------



## Denton

Just orderd 10 #10 cans of freeze-dried hash browns.


----------



## WVprepper

My dad just got a couple of water bobs... We are going through our supplies incase we need them during this hurricane..


----------



## Denton

Two things....

The wife and I bought cold weather coats that will suffice if the power goes out for days around here.

Probably the best thing I did was went into the motorcycle shop for a neck warmer tube thing and some riding gloves and left before allowing myself to be talked into another set of monthly payments. :grin:


----------



## kyletx1911a1

savagearms stevens model 350 12 ga pump witch rounds out the safe


----------



## WVprepper

Got a few things ready for the coming storm.... Fuel, food, generator and lashing everything down for the wind.


----------



## survival

I passed the HAM technician license today. In a few days my call sign will come in and I'll be able to CQ stations.


----------



## WoadWarrior

I just bought a luggage rack and an engine guard for my bike. I'm building what I hope will be a highly maneuverable scouting vehicle to augment with my BOV. The luggage rack's purpose should be obvious. The engine guard is so I can mount a rifle holster to my bike.


----------



## jandor123

Congrats on the HAM license, any advice for us non-techies so we can imbibe?


----------



## Denton

1,000 more rounds of 7.62x39., and another 40 rounds of .308.


----------



## kyletx1911a1

200rds of.223 this fri going to get 100 rds of 12 ga


----------



## LAWNKILLER

Well not a prep today but this past weekend; bought 5 gal of water in sealed 1gal jugs (we do jugs for ease of portability and pretty damn cheap), bought 200 rds of 12 ga shot gun target loads (super sale at Dicks Sporting goods) but those are trap and skeet shooting, but will work in a SHTF situation too. Organized,,, thats a prep in its self. Did a bag dump of my EDC backpack and checked/replaced any batteries for the two radios in each of the vehicles along with checking/replacing batts in the flashlights. I don't keep batts in the radios but with them separated in baggies. I keep extra batts with the flash lights but Now I insert a tiny thin piece of plastic between the last batt and the cap of the flashlight that can be pulled out with out having to unscrew the cap completely. This allows the batts not to be discharged and last longer when not in use. I got this idea from work. We sell these little flashlights and ppl are always trying turn them on but there is a little tab that prevents the connection to the batteries. I made some of these tabs from some material at work to do the same with my battery powered preps. However I'll be replacing the flashlites with the shake lites.


----------



## kyletx1911a1

^^^^good job good ideas


----------



## erick619

2k of 115g 9mm TMJ Speer Lawman.


----------



## Irish

rotated food also bought 4 new cases and MRE'S, and 500 rounds of .40 & also changed all the fluids on the BOV. & 20 more small propane tanks.


----------



## Irish

O & got a wicked god deal on a compact cobra .380 & spent 4 hours on the hills destroying 30 silhouettes  GOD I LOVE target practice. my buddies property has a good chunk of forest & we did tactical training!


----------



## machinejjh

Not today, but over the weekend, put another 100 rnds through my SR9C. Then replaced what I shot. 

I also count my long wait for my CCW license too, lol. 6 days done, 39 to go (although I hope they don't make me wait the full period).


----------



## LAWNKILLER

They will..


----------



## Blackcat

Baught a few more tools, organized my tools, traded a case of beer for a bucket of wheel weight lead, drank a rum and coke, spent the rest of the day getting acquainted with the inner workings of my revolver and making a list of parts like springs and such I need for my field repair kit.


----------



## Shopkins

not so much of a physical prep for me today. but i actually got home from work at a decent hour this evening. so i decided to spend the night (still on-going) gathering info on different situations and goals that would pertain to my prepping. as well as starting an excel inventory of what i have/need to get. to some it probably doesn't sound like much but to me organization and knowledge are essential.


----------



## glhadiator

Sealed and stored the dried tomatoes and peppers.

Bought 500 rds ammo

Made a batch of homemade firestarters

Broke out med kits for inventory tomorrow

chopped firewood


----------



## Denton

Being still.
Wife says I am outpacing the credit card.:razz::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## SSGT

acidlittle said:


> another thing I did was wrapped up 15 90% silver dimes and shoved them in my vertical grip of my AR15, that way I have some trade and some money on me if I'm running around in SHTF (dollar worth shit situation).
> 
> I need to find a way to pay off the rest of my Student loans, because that would put me in PRIME financial status. An extra 300 a month that I could use to finance a house or buy a damn car!
> 
> My PMs are empty...


Who needs barter material if your holding an AR-15 ROFL!


----------



## SSGT

Denton said:


> Being still.
> Wife says I am outpacing the credit card.:razz::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


My wife took my card after 3000$ in Brass / Powder and bullets!...Oh yea forgot about the scope that cost more than my new Varmint rifle LOL!


----------



## SOCOM42

I have budgeted $200.00 a month for supplies. Mostly long term foodstuffs and incidentals.
Have 50# of navy and great northern beans on order. Will vac pack them next weekend. 
Last venture was 5, 20# filled propane tanks. These are for the grill or the Mr. heater big buddy.
Bought my daughter a Walther p22 in urban cammo that she wanted plus 10 spare mags.
Next on my non food list is, 3/8" air ratchet and a 3/4"" impact wrench.


----------



## survival

*Activity*: This weekend, I put up a 125 foot high frequency horizontal antenna and another 17 foot horizontal to cover the 80 Meters (3.5MHz) and 10 Meter (28MHz) bands for HAM radio. After his was up I finally hooked up a ICOM and power supply and with my neighbor who has the extra class license, we were able to make contact with a HAM operator down in dominican republic area on simplex 10 meter band. Also planted garlic.

*Purchases*: 4 60 yard rolls of duct tape (irregular for total of $4.00), 100 rnds of 9mm, 10 rounds of military grade 00 12 guage shells, 10 jars of freezed dried herbs, 2 bottles of cod oil supplements.

*Free stuff obtained*: 14 new pallets for compost bins and/or rabbit cages. Owner has 3 acres filled to the sky with this, said I can have as many as I want for free. Deciding on how many more to get, one could build a house/shed with something like this.

*Knowledge*: Studied for the second part of the HAM license (General) test for about 8 hours. Learned from my neighbor to put up a makeshift antenna in the trees, by using light fishing string and a bow and arrow. Shoot up the arrow over the trees, draw your paracord through and tie up your antenna from 2 different trees. Basically a $300 antenna for about the cost of $20 and you can do this anywhere that has trees. Also, neighbor friend was a Doctor, was asking about certain situations in a SHTF scenario. Learned a lot this weekend.


----------



## SOCOM42

survival said:


> *activity*: This weekend, i put up a 125 foot high frequency horizontal antenna and another 17 foot horizontal to cover the 80 meters (3.5mhz) and 10 meter (28mhz) bands for ham radio. After his was up i finally hooked up a icom and power supply and with my neighbor who has the extra class license, we were able to make contact with a ham operator down in dominican republic area on simplex 10 meter band. Also planted garlic.
> 
> *purchases*: 4 60 yard rolls of duct tape (irregular for total of $4.00), 100 rnds of 9mm, 10 rounds of military grade 00 12 guage shells, 10 jars of freezed dried herbs, 2 bottles of cod oil supplements.
> 
> *free stuff obtained*: 14 new pallets for compost bins and/or rabbit cages. Owner has 3 acres filled to the sky with this, said i can have as many as i want for free. Deciding on how many more to get, one could build a house/shed with something like this.
> 
> *knowledge*: Studied for the second part of the ham license (general) test for about 8 hours. Learned from my neighbor to put up a makeshift antenna in the trees, by using light fishing string and a bow and arrow. Shoot up the arrow over the trees, draw your paracord through and tie up your antenna from 2 different trees. Basically a $300 antenna for about the cost of $20 and you can do this anywhere that has trees. Also, neighbor friend was a doctor, was asking about certain situations in a shtf scenario. Learned a lot this weekend.


for putting up a temporary dipole, i use one of two methods. 
First, is a slingshot with a spinning reel attached to the handle with one guide eye.
Second is the lead weight with line, this is a gi issue rig. It is part of my grc 106 sets.
For my base shack i have a 20-40 meter beam and an 20-80 mtr. Hf vertical, also a ringo ranger for 2 mtr. 
Run a yaesu 890 with an ameritron 811h or a al-1200 linear also. 
It is all housed in a gi comm shelter that in itself is a Faraday cage.

Have had a 1x3 g.c. For a very long time.


----------



## hayden

Ate more popcorn from about a 3 gallon tin that I plan to use as a faraday cage for my ht's and 4 family service radios. Also will put an old Radio Shack 10 meter rig in there and if we get enough warning will put my yeasu ft100 in there. Built more shelves for food water and tp storage. 
replaced the battery in my backup vehicle. I was shocked to see the price of car batteries now. The first place wanted over 100 dollars for this very small battery for my Toyota car. Ended up getting one for 75 but still I thought batteries cost 50 to 60 dollars. I have had my ticket since 1987 and have a 2x2 advanced call sign.


----------



## erick619

Picked up this Spyderco Junior by DIALEX. I've been wanting it for a while now, and when I saw it for $110 I couldn't walk away :mrgreen:

length overall	7.25" (184 mm)	
blade length	3.218" (82 mm)	
length closed	4.125" (105 mm)	
cutting edge	3.125" (79 mm)	
weight 2.9 oz (82 g)
blade thickness	.125 " (3 mm)	
handle material	G-10
blade steel VG-10


----------



## survival

hayden said:


> Ate more popcorn from about a 3 gallon tin that I plan to use as a faraday cage for my ht's and 4 family service radios. Also will put an old Radio Shack 10 meter rig in there and if we get enough warning will put my yeasu ft100 in there. Built more shelves for food water and tp storage.
> replaced the battery in my backup vehicle. I was shocked to see the price of car batteries now. The first place wanted over 100 dollars for this very small battery for my Toyota car. Ended up getting one for 75 but still I thought batteries cost 50 to 60 dollars. I have had my ticket since 1987 and have a 2x2 advanced call sign.


I'm right there with you about the batteries. Bought one about a month ago, it was over $110-120, something like that. Got it from Advance Auto Parts, should have checked out the price at walmart. I'm used to seeing 50-60$ on the prices. Same thing with fuses. Go to advance for those little (10-15-20-25) amp fuses and they will sell you a "box" of 10 for like $20 bucks! Grrr!

73s!


----------



## Lattice

Split and stacked five cord of oak this morning, and started the smoker.


----------



## WVprepper

Reading the forum..you can never learn to much. At least I can do this from work once and awhile.


----------



## LAWNKILLER

Went to the range this weekend, learned more about guns. Getting more comfortable shooting and shooting better too.

Made some lent logs; take your used tp rolls/ or paper towel used rolls and stuff them with dryer lent. Place them in ziplock bags. Now you have a fire starter log.


----------



## Lattice

Picked almost ten pounds of maters this morning. The new beans will be ready in about a week. And loaded a new batch of .44 mag, and another couple hundred .45


----------



## shadownmss

I purchased 2 boxes of small rifle primers and 2 boxes of small hand gun primers for reloading ammo. I also bagged up 30 lbs of wheat flour in mylar bags with oxygen absorbers.


----------



## Lattice

hundred or thousand count boxes?


----------



## C5GUY

prepperscasting said:


> Hi,
> I am the Casting Director for Doomsday Preppers on Nat Geo TV. We are still casing for our show. Our goal is to educate our viewers about preparedness and provide important prepping takeaways. I came across your information and was hoping that you would be interested in speaking with me about the casting call. This is such a great opportunity for any prepper.
> Please email me at [email protected]
> Or Call 212 784 7740 ext 233
> I look forward to hearing back from you!
> 
> My best,
> Brooklyn Bagwell


I think that you will find that most people on this forum feel...STRONGLY...that your real goals are to make people that prep look like whack jobs and to make money for Nat Geo by selling commercial time to fund this joke of a show. With very, very few exceptions for the last two seasons the people that you feature on your programs would not survive for more than a few weeks if they were fortunate. The money dude on last week's show that cried like a school girl when a gun was fired in his presence has been the laughing stock of this forum. Dude is good proof that money cannot buy a person common sense. But I wish you good luck and we get a kick out of making fun of the whack jobs that you usually have on your shows. By the way I don't prep I just really like guns and have a hoarding issue.::rambo::


----------



## Smitty901

Today's prep was some range time in foul weather . Misty cool some light rain. 200 rounds down range.
Some time with others that will lock down here for the duration , review of defensive supplies.
Decision to raise the minimum amount of ammo we had in place


----------



## survival

This week:

Purchase: 

100 rounds of JHP 40 cal
100 rounds of JHP 9 cal
500 rounds of JHP 22 cal
10 rounds of OO military grade buck shot 12g
1 box of nitrile gloves
20lb of rabbit feed
2 5lb deer salt blocks
2 bottles of hand sanitizer
4 bottles of jagermeister (might not last though!)

Training/education/plans:

Participated in a ham radio "contest" with different antennas/radios/setups.
Studied more ham radio setups
List made for lumber/materials for 2nd rabbit cage
Talked to father about plans for aquaponics for his greenhouse


----------



## countdown

Not much, but I picked up some more road flares this morning for the various bags I have around. Good for starting fires... I need to get to the liquor store and see if they still sell liquor in pints and 1/2 pints; all I can find are fifths and liters.


----------



## Smitty901

survival said:


> This week:
> 
> Purchase:
> 
> 100 rounds of JHP 40 cal
> 100 rounds of JHP 9 cal
> 500 rounds of JHP 22 cal
> 10 rounds of OO military grade buck shot 12g
> 1 box of nitrile gloves
> 20lb of rabbit feed
> 2 5lb deer salt blocks
> 2 bottles of hand sanitizer
> 4 bottles of jagermeister (might not last though!)
> 
> Training/education/plans:
> 
> Participated in a ham radio "contest" with different antennas/radios/setups.
> Studied more ham radio setups
> List made for lumber/materials for 2nd rabbit cage
> Talked to father about plans for aquaponics for his greenhouse


 We would get along well on a shopping trip
Picked up another 420 rounds 5.56 62 Gr green tip in strippers price was right one of those one can at that price I just walked by at the right time.
Cleaned the weapons I shot the last few days put them up . Rest is over back to doing something productive tomorrow.
Researched another wood stove


----------



## Sinkhole

I put new plugs and wires on the truck today. After all you need to keep your BOV in tip top shape. I also downloaded a compass app for my phone.


----------



## johnnyringo

Ordered a Yeasu FT-60R handheld radio


----------



## Old Man

Order a yeasu ft 60 R handheld radio too. How do you go about getting a license. New to this.


----------



## Smitty901

Old Man said:


> Order a yeasu ft 60 R handheld radio too. How do you go about getting a license. New to this.


 Start here... or wait till SHTF and there are no rules.
But we are good citizens we try to do it the right way.


----------



## 1895gunner

Picked up another bulk box of 22's. There is always something for $20 that can help ya down the road.

1895gunner


----------



## AvengersAssembled

Bought a better compass, added an ACE bandage and some more Ibuprofen to my first aid kit. And joined this forum!lol


----------



## Lattice

This lil guy was my prep of the day earlier in the week. He dressed at a lil over two fifty and gave me a bit over a hundred pounds of meat.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









A solid eight point, but his rack was certainly too small for his body.


----------



## Alpha-17

Preps for today consisted of a gun show (picked up some .45 defensive ammo, and Wilson Combat mags for my new 1911, as well as a pair of Silver Eagles), and working on my BOB. I had to sew up a few holes that had torn on an inside pocket, and take do a general re-sort of what I have and what I actually need in the bag.


----------



## SOCOM42

This week, got 2, 375 round boxes of cci minimags and one gallon of lamp oil to add to inventory. Get one oil jug a week, it's really starting to add up.

With over 25 lamps and lanterns i need it. May stop at 100 gallons, 

also 6 months of phenobarbital for my migraine headaches. Now have a years supply of metformin which can be extended to two years if needed for type two 

diabetes,

a walther p22 in urban cammo for my daughter with a c/t laser and 5 spare mags, plus 2 25 round 10-22 mags.

Got three cases of 7.63x39 @ 1440 rounds a case for for my brother. 

Got two dozen of these 'complete meals" at wall mart to add the short term food diversity, plus a 25 pound sack of white rice. Also 6 cans of dinty moor 

chicken and dumplings. These can get mixed with the rice as an extender. The mix taste good especially if you can add some le sure peas or the like as a side 

dish. Last but not least an extra case of t.p. From bj's.


----------



## Old Man

Pickup 1 30 round mag for AR 15 and 2 25 round for S&W MP 15=22. And 6 arrows for my crossbow.


----------



## Smitty901

250 9mm rounds added to the box at a good price considering the current market. The things you come home with when they send you to town for bread.


----------



## countdown

I picked up the SAS Urban Survival Handbook last night...it sucks, and I'm going to return it today for the regular manual I guess. Out of 600+ pages, I found maybe 100 of them useful; I guess it just wasn't what I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Dunbar

Bought 200 rounds of .223 and 200 rounds of 9mm last night.


----------



## Lucky Jim

As this thread is called 'What was your prep of the day', it's worth remembering that prepping involves not just collecting items, but also collecting tips and stuff.
I'm a reader of true exploring/survival books and pick up tips on almost every page, for example I just learned that early African explorers (Livingstone, Burton Speke) all went down with eye problems at various times because of the dust and the glare of the sun. 
For example when Speke's party arrived at Lake Tanganyika he said "Everybody could see it except me".
So in a post-apocalypse world if we're outdoors a lot doing farming/hunting/fishing it's therefore vital to protect our eyes with *anti-UV sunglasses *(they should be labelled something like 'anti-UV') or we'd be staggering around half-blind and the zombs would toast us.
Same applies in winter snow, UV sunglasses or goggles are needed to prevent snow blindness.

PS- another tip: Polaroid-type sunglasses are useful when fishing for removing the glare from water surfaces so we can see if there are any fish swimming below and decide whether it's a good fishing spot.


----------



## AsteroidX

Worked on my food supply. Trying to get from 3 weeks to 3 months supply. Improved my fires starting options. Packed portable foodstuffs into my BOB. And educated myself. Was at Wally world and noticed they had some large 5 gallon food containers with whole grains in them for sale. Turned me off they were not milled.

Frustrated about accommodating sleeping Bag/Tent into BOB. No room for them. Its winter and if I bugged out now I would need those. Luckily im in a Bug In location and would not be bugging out unless it was due to security issues.


----------



## Meangreen

I went out and got some shooting in with my SKS and picked up some storable goods on sale at the market. I also melted down some lead and put it through the bullet mold.


----------



## countdown

Traded that urban survival manual in for the real, SAS survival manual...much better.


----------



## Randywag

bought: 100rds for my .40 and 2 lots of carabiner clips off ebay


----------



## Old Man

Pickup a large amount of batteries today with all having a expire date of 2023.


----------



## mfarnham

Bought my first pack of heirloom seeds.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Picked out my end of the world music to play as it goes down.


----------



## Lucky Jim

When Doomsday hits it'll freak a lot of people out because they won't have the right mindset to handle it, but on the other hand there'll be a lot of preppers around who'll relish the challenge of surviving, and they'll think _"Okay, it's showtime, yee-haw!"_
This song sums up that correct survival mindset-


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Old Man said:


> Pickup a large amount of batteries today with all having a expire date of 2023.


Duracell's Coppertop Duralock alkaline batteries are made with a new formula that has very high internal resistance which allows them to keep for ten years, very important if you plan on storing.

http://www.pg.com/en_US/downloads/innovation/factsheet_Duracell_Duralock.pdf

Not all batteries are equal. Some rechargeable batteries may have 4 time the capacity of cheaper brand. 1 good indication is to always look at the mha rating on the batteries you are buying. If you are buying pre-charged nickel metal hydride batteries they will give up a little mha rating but will retain their power much longer in storage ( up to about a year before needing recharge).

Lithium batteries will store the longest (up to 20 years) are the lightest and work in colder environments and have the highest mha rating (milli-amp hours) which should be your pick in storing for gun sights like Eotech. Unfortunately they cost a lot more. 
Batteries are such an important subject maybe we should be a separate post on them.


----------



## fedorthedog

4 oz silver


----------



## Desert Marine

Today I purchased more stuff for the off-grid system. I'll be building a mobile battery bank. Brought two inverters (1) 3K watt and (1) 800 watt both can be used for back-up if need be (I'll p/u a 1500 watt inverter after the holidays). Got 2 USB DC chargers 2.1A, one 4 way DC socket extension, battery cables (I really need to make my own but a bit time restricted), and battery and charging system monitor. I am really getting ready for some serious off-grid upgrading and wanted to have a mobile battery bank for the truck that is stand alone and could power or recharge a remote location. The system can be ran stand alone, charged with a solar panel or re-charged from another vehicle in a worst case scenario.


----------



## countdown

This morning, I picked up 3K more small rifle primers and 2lbs. of powder.


----------



## mwaters27

Got a new hatchet and bought couple bricks of ammo to add to the stock pile, couple new cans of dehydrated food and I scored a 1962 half dollar as change though the drive thru window this morning.


----------



## SOCOM42

Today, 25 pounds of rice and 4 cans of spam plus two boxes of sea salt.

TOMORROW WILL BE ONE GALLON OF LAMP OIL AND 6 BOXES OF MY FAVORITE CRYSTAL LITE FROM WALLY WORLD.


----------



## kevincali

Nothing too crazy. Just more prep work in the garden (hand tilling roots out) and making room in my store room


----------



## SilentNightPrepper

200lbs of rice, Two Cases of ammo, Sixty Magpul mags in 5.56 - 30rds ea., Two .308 20rnd mags, bunch of 6.5 Grendel mags, couple other things.


----------



## mikes69baja

I canned 7 qts of chicken stock


----------



## Dunbar

Prep of the day (tip of the day) - Squirrel:

I didn't read all 45 pages, so if this has been covered, I am sorry for the repeat.

I like to use live squirrel traps. I can save ammo, and I can check the cages at my convenience. I bought my traps at Menards for $15 each. You can bait the traps with just about anything. Here is a picture of a trap, http://www.animalcontrolproducts.com/squi-albino.jpg

Here is a great video on cleaning your squirrel.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

I bought several pound containers of Pyrodex RS and a few bulk bags of sabots for my 50 cal muzzle loader. I will probably be going back for more primers and smokeless powder later. With the impending gun control thats almost certian to come and the run on ammunition, I have shifted my focus more so in this aspect of prepping than in other areas.


----------



## Jae

I bought 400 rounds of 9MM today. since guns are flying off shelves.


----------



## Old Man

Pickup some rme meals today. Good for 25 years.


----------



## C5GUY

Ordered 10 more magazines for my Hi-Point 995TS....just in case these get put on some kind of no sale list.


----------



## Chelseaprepper

not anything big but made 8 jars Grape jelly and 5 jars of Grapefruit jelly for Christmas gifts only need 4 of each rest goes in the pantry for whenever use.


----------



## shadownmss

Prepped some brass casings for reloading


----------



## Old Man

Pickup 3 box of 525 rounds of Federal champion 22's


----------



## 9UC

Registered on this forum as part of a plan to learn far more than I do about about surviving.


----------



## kyletx1911a1

Zeroing in my new to me winnie mod 88 in.308 lever gun


----------



## Chelseaprepper

dehydrated some left over tomato's and put in a jar great in soups


----------



## countdown

I picked up another 4 dozen cans of food and put one of my solid gold (so it seems lately) AR's up for sale. I'll probably use the proceeds to buy more firearms...lol.


----------



## Desert Marine

Installed my new Whisper 800watt Inverter. This is the 3rd back-up in case the other two fail. 2 is one, one is none and 3 is better for the prepper in me! Making a new mobile battery bank so I got some other stuff from Plan B store as well.


----------



## Purkeypilot

Buys: Picked up my 2 Mega Arms Forged AR-15 stripped lowers
50 Rounds of Federal Premium Gold Metal Match 230 Grain .45 ACP for defensive carry

Preps: Registered on this awesome forum and began asking questions on food caching and various gear/equipmentl


----------



## AsteroidX

I prepped my son on the xbox for the zombie apocalypse.

Other then that Ive been mostly fasting, Burning incense and listening to soft music.


----------



## larryp

Stacked another cord of firewood.


----------



## Smitty901

It was a 2 day test. Not by choice. Power was out due to a winter storm. The plan kicked in and everyone did just fine .
Now what some of us are asking it where is our Obama checks. New york got there cash How about us in the Midwest.
Not counting on a reply we know better.
Also picked up another Ak47 This morning. Dealer was holding it for me other wise there were none to be had.


----------



## 9UC

As mentioned in another thread in this section, I bought a Ruger 10/22 and an additional 600 rnds to give my FS22lr some company.


----------



## Randywag

Bought a 3 pack of EMT shears, and also a 10 pack of 6"x5yds elastic bandages


----------



## countdown

Picked up some odds and ends for the various FAK's, a couple fire steels, some light sticks, a couple cheap warm weather (small/light) sleeping bags, and a new carry piece & holster for the wife (Kahr CW45).


----------



## yzingerr

Bought some packs of KI Tabs, a bullet button, 10 pack emergency blankets, and some more canned goods


----------



## Smitty901

Today I added 1000 .223 rounds 1000 .22 ,500 .45 10 15 round 9mm mags and 3 30 round Ar mags it was a good day And not a dine spent. Repayment for a deal years ago.


----------



## UrbanEDCPhoto

Katadyn Hike Pro Water Filter, bought a compass and added some more water proof matches to the stash


----------



## Old Man

Pickup a load of medical supplies today.


----------



## Smitty901

Today my 8 year old grandaughter got her own B.O.B. her own back back . She lives a little ways away and they will need to travle here.


----------



## GTGallop

CamelBaks for the fam.


----------



## Smitty901

GTGallop said:


> CamelBaks for the fam.


After I retired I found 6 of them in storage boxes, Black,woodland and desert pattern.


----------



## ekim

Got some more shotgun ammo and am waiting for my new water filters to be delivered for my water treatment system I'm making.

Got the filters today, 3 days from order to delivery, time to drill the buckets.


----------



## yzingerr

Tried to add more ammo, but of course wally world was out again.
Added some more quickclot to my 1st aid


----------



## GTGallop

Selling?


----------



## BigJ06

Ordered from Amazon today:
"10 Hour White Richland Unscented Votive Candles Set of 72"
"Kimberly Clark Procedure Mask with Earloops - Model KCP 47080 - Box of 50"
"SAS Survival Handbook, Revised Edition: For Any Climate, in Any Situation"

And if they have ammo at Walmart tonight 100-200 Rounds of 9mm.


----------



## Smitty901

Made contact with a person that will be offer a chance to join our group. I have had a eye on him and his family for some time. We are going to have a person to person talk about it soon.
They meet our requirements and look like a good fit.


----------



## 9UC

Wally World had CCI Mini Mag 22lr in stock, so picked up 500 rounds.


----------



## kevincali

Just some more gardening suplies. Picked up water related items too


----------



## countdown

Today I stopped by a really small surplus store that I haven't been to in a long time (I usually go to the larger joints around here). I ended up buying a great condition, issued ILBE with assault pack, new elbow pads and a MCU-2P gas mask system for a great price (I thought); $200 out the door for all of it. Now, I can sell my ALICE and other packs that aren't quite as good, and start filling this one up.


----------



## swissguy

*Foldable Oven*

Today i get a new (Schwarmofen), its a Swiss Army foldable field oven. I will pack it in my car, the heigth when ist foldet is about 1 1/2".

The pic is not the original..


----------



## countdown

swissguy said:


> Today i get a new (Schwarmofen), its a Swiss Army foldable field oven. I will pack it in my car, the heigth when ist foldet is about 1 1/2"


I like it...where did you find it?


----------



## Anthony

Bought two cans of beans. 
when prepping you dont need to go big or go home, as long as you are always prepping.

-Anthony


----------



## Smitty901

I picked up another AR15 gas piston this morning at a normal price.


----------



## BigJ06

Buys:
Water Purification Tablets (Get Home Bag)
Water Purification Straw(Get Home Bag)
2x 88 Cent Emergency Rain Ponchos(Get Home Bag)(INCH Bag)
Duct Tape

Recycles:
1 Gallon of Water (Recycled Tea Carton)
4 Liters of Water (Recycled Pop Bottles)


----------



## Old Man

Purchase oil lamps and lamp oil today.


----------



## shadownmss

Todays prep......I reloaded 250 rounds of .223


----------



## 9UC

Ordered two more of The Wise dehydrated food containers. One of the veggies and one of the fruits.


----------



## kevincali

Anthony said:


> Bought two cans of beans.
> when prepping you dont need to go big or go home, as long as you are always prepping.
> 
> -Anthony


I agree. I picked up some more gardening supplies. Seeds, plants, and organic soil. We even got a water dispenser for filtered water, and a 5 gallon bottle. Gonna pick up more unopened 5 gal bottles of water, so that in a SHTF situation, I can still have creature comforts. I have had to live off of 5 gallon water bottles before, and it was a pain in the arse to tilt the bottle to pour a glass, especially when full. This way, in a SHTF situation, place glass under nozzle, push buton, and viola, a glass of water...

It's the little things that count


----------



## Lucky Jim

Another tip i picked up from my exploration books is *LABEL YOUR STUFF*

A sailing ship was locked in the ice in Hudson's Bay a couple of hundred years ago and most of the crew died of starvation, scurvy and assorted disease, including the ship's doctor.
He left behind a medicine chest full of all sorts of useful pills and medicines, but the survivors couldn't use any of it because he hadn't labelled anything with it's name or what it was for or what dosage to use, so it was all completely useless to them, what a bozo he must have been!

Nowadays of course, medicines are all labelled by the manufacturer, but there are other items that we might perhaps like to leave a note attached to so that our family can use them if we're ill or dead, like how to operate generators, walky-talkies, computers, change fuses, how to recharge items, etc etc.


----------



## countdown

I picked up a couple of those 275 gallon water totes last night (food grade). I'll never have "enough," but it's a start. In the desert, can't have too much water; just in case...


----------



## Smitty901

More talks with a person who along with his family will be invited to join us. It is going well.


----------



## 9UC

Got the six 30cal ammo cans I ordered in today and 5 new mags for the M1 carbine.


----------



## acfink

I stocked up on some more Medical supplies today, I got a bunch of Bandages, some generic Pain killers, some splints and kling.


----------



## 9UC

Worked on my very basic "Medical supply Kit" today. For the most part it's a kit made up of a list of OTC's that I found on line a few months back. First aid creme to nitrile gloves type of items. Got a long way to go, but at least its a start.


----------



## Desert Marine

Purchased and replace ALL light bulbs with LED Bulbs on my property. I mean every single bulb. This will reduce my energy consumption.

Replaced ALL light switches and converted them to Motion detectors. This is going to reduce the non-usage of lights in the home if/when no-one is in the room.

Place the refrigerator on a 6 hours on 6 hours off timer. Less usage or running the dare thing in the winter.

Brought a 9watt TV/DVD player w/carrying case.

Purchase waterless water tanks for kitchen and bathrooms. Buy additional propane tanks for powering stove and portable heaters.


----------



## UrbanEDCPhoto

Light My Fire Swedish fire knife by Mora came in for the wife and my LMF Firesteel also came in for me


----------



## countdown

Another thing I never thought about until now...those that still need to stock up on medical supplies are probably going to be hit with some Obamacare taxes...


----------



## shotlady

1000 rounds of nine.


----------



## inceptor

shotlady said:


> 1000 rounds of nine.


None to be found here. I hope when things settle down I can find a case.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Bought some new shelves for my basement bunker


----------



## Old Man

Pickup a 1000 watt inverter today.


----------



## Smitty901

Finally got a fuel leak on one of the generators fixed. O ring that would not seal


----------



## shotlady

inceptor said:


> None to be found here. I hope when things settle down I can find a case.


i have a buddy in new braunfels cant get 9 to save his life.

the guy i get mine from, buddy of mine owns a reload factory, says 9 and 40 the hardest to get right now. im so happy i can send a text and have any amount of ammo i want delivered. also the gun club has all sorts of new and reload.

i about died last week when i went to order 5320 of fedral bulk ammo is on back order for 4-6 weeks. well im sitting on enough to be comfortable for a yr or so, but was lucky enough to be able to stock up before all this and well during. 
shit gets too dicey ill get you some and ship it to you ifn youd like.


----------



## AsteroidX

I stowed some cash. Not sure yet if gold is better for fluid currency. But definently has some value post SHTF.


----------



## Smitty901

Well I was going to make a few more Gun tubes for the guns I do not have. But it seems local store that sells PVC has a strange shortage on the size that is right for making gun tubes and they were out of threaded end cap.
I had no idea everyone was putting new drain tile in the winter time.


----------



## inceptor

shotlady said:


> shit gets too dicey ill get you some and ship it to you ifn youd like.


I appreciate the offer but I'm ok for now. My main pistol's are my XD and a 1911. I prefer 45 acp and ok on that for now. I just like grown up toys. The 9 is a novelty in my house. I got it cheap. A cheap Sig, go figure.

I was able to pick up 100 rounds of 9mm today at Cabela's. They had just got in a shipment and they had a limit on how may you could buy.


----------



## shotlady

3oo for 1000 45. i think is his price on those.
i have bought 45 from him. jst 9mm,40,380 and 223 i need to get busy and get the sweet little bradley some 45 for his new xd. they gave me 250 rnds with the purchase. thats hot. but me thinks 1000 is minimum he should start with


----------



## inceptor

shotlady said:


> 3oo for 1000 45. i think is his price on those.
> i have bought 45 from him. jst 9mm,40,380 and 223 i need to get busy and get the sweet little bradley some 45 for his new xd. they gave me 250 rnds with the purchase. thats hot. but me thinks 1000 is minimum he should start with


1k is usually my minimum. Right now everything is somewhat under that. I hope this settles down soon.


----------



## shotlady

well the offer is on the table for you, if you ever need ill go to my cat.


----------



## UrbanEDCPhoto

200 ft of paracord and bought some expandable towels


----------



## kevincali

Went food shopping, camp fuel was in the discount rack. Was $5 so I picked one gallon up. There were more, but they were too dented. I was worried about the integrity of the cans, so I picked the least dented one. Now I have fuel for my lantern  if I get more money soon, I'll buy the rest


----------



## Smitty901

Well one more the new shelves for more food storage were dropped off an hour ago. I know what I will be doing tomorrow. Of tonight if I drink another pot of coffee.


----------



## GTGallop

I got a lantern.


----------



## shotlady

hey gt, did you get battery or the oil one?


----------



## 9UC

Been at it most of the day, so it's a good thing that I am retired and have a work week that is comprised of 6 Saturdays followed by a Sunday go to meeting day. As mentioned earlier. I put together a large portion of what will be my expanded emergency first aid kit and had just wrapped up with that when I got a call from a local guy who operates an ammo only warehouse. My recent ammo order was ready, picked up a case of 9mm 124gr FMJ and 4 boxes of 30cal 110gr FMJ M1 Carbine rounds. Think that's going to wrap it up on the ammo as I need to move on to concentration on the food and equipment part.


----------



## cantkilla

built an emp shed


----------



## yzingerr

just got some N95 masks...


----------



## Old Man

got to more oil lamps and oil.


----------



## Randywag

purchased:

10 pack of carabiner clips
1 size #2 'S' slip
4 Altoids (blank) tins


----------



## shadownmss

My prep of the day was making a rack with a shelf for my shotgun. The wood was a rough cut 1x6 that was left over from when my grandfather built his garage in the 1950's. I found the wood up in the rafters of the garage. The shelf is stocked with 00 Buck Shot and Deer Slugs........which would make for a real bad night for an intruder....... that is if they get past the outside dog and the inside dog  I forgot to mention this is hanging on the wall next to my side of the bed.


----------



## Smitty901

Put up two rows of the new shelves last nigh and a two mile hike in the snow this morning. The dog enjoyed the forced march.


----------



## kyletx1911a1

Zeroing in my new winnie mod 88 in 308 yeah baby!!! And scored another 50 rds of .45 acp for 15.00$


----------



## jc-hunter

changed out 5 mags to let the springs rest. Got 2 more bricks of Aguila Super Maximum 30 gr. round nose. This is the most potent 22LR ammo , period. 2 more cases of toilet paper, Converted generator to tri-fuel, bought a new set of good rain gear.


----------



## jc-hunter

AsteroidX said:


> I stowed some cash. Not sure yet if gold is better for fluid currency. But definently has some value post SHTF.


I think small denomination silver and .22lr shells will be the best "fluid currency". Gold wont be practical. If you want something worth $50, who will have change for your gold that might be worth $1500 or more?


----------



## MikeyPrepper

New security system


----------



## Smitty901

Drove into town for a mount I needed. Happen to walk back buy the Weapons/Ammo section. Clerk that works there handed me a box 1260 rounds 7.62X39 at 23.4 cents a round. They had two at that price. He knew I would take it.
Thanked him as he pointed to a very good deal on quality 9mm 350 to a box limit 1 . So took one of those two.
Sometimes it pays to roll into town on a Sunday. On line site a lot higher and 6-8 week wait. It was a good day.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Awesome


----------



## Old Man

You got very lucky!


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Great stuff


----------



## Smitty901

Another lamp it came today.
Dietz Blizzard


----------



## kevincali

yesterday, I planted 5 more nectarines, and another peach. Today I cleared more yard and trash day is tomorrow, so 4 more barrels of uncompostable yard waste is getting taken away. I MIGHT plant the grape vine, and blueberry..MIGHT. Depends on if its raining.

For some reason, I am compelled to get food growing here before I can concetrate on other preps (water and defense excepted) Once food is growing here, I plan on canning and storing nothing but homegrown. Theres too much salt in processed food.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Mase...


----------



## shadownmss

I reload ammo, a gentleman I work with gave me a box of once fired brass that so far contains a few thousand 38 / .357 casings, 1000 .45 ACP casings, 300 .223 casings and about 600 9mm casings.........As a thank you I gave him a couple of boxes of factory ammo............My brass tumbler is now working overtime


----------



## 9UC

In trying to balance out the initial freeze dried food supply, I got in one bucket of the Wise fruit last evening and one of the veggies today.


----------



## kevincali

Cleared/organized the store room. As soon as the trash gets here, more can be thrown away. I never seem to have enough room haha


----------



## Deebo

Sold my three silver quarters, a couple old nickels, a silver dollar, and a gold tooth I have been holding onto for a long time, to invest in more ammo, 68 dollars.


----------



## AsteroidX

Built a fire and have stoked a few fires today. Using/practicing preps is as important as having them. 

I crock pot cock alot more now so now Im used to the diet changes that would occur if SHTF.

Theres more to being prepared then just owning gear.


----------



## shadownmss

reloaded 200 rounds of .357


----------



## 9UC

Picked up 3 dozen pint jars, tools, extra lids and bands to start experimenting with dry canning. Pint jars appear to be in short supply, had to go to four local Wally Worlds to get the jars. Also picked up one magnesium fire starter, emergency radio and a couple of spare lantern silks.


----------



## bennettvm

Picked up a bunch of free dental products at the dentist. 4 tubes of toothpaste, 3 toothbrushes and 3 boxes of floss. Not much, but it adds up and it was free!


----------



## Irish

Hiked 10 miles with BOB and the dogs. Every 3 miles I would run 1 mile. Than sprint every other couple of 1/4 miles. After the hike/runs I set up some targets in different places and sprint 1/4 mile than go to shooting to keep on my toes about being exhausted and still having to perform. Ate an MRE and than I did some more training with the dogs for 3 hours after that. Came home and my beautiful wife was training on putting the baby in her carrier (Chest/back style carry close one) as fast and safe as possible and my AMAZING BEAUTIFUL baby girl was having so much fun laughing and giggling the whole time it was great!!


----------



## tvkiii

Got a bottle of no rinse bath wash to see how good it is. Tested my solo stove with wood for the first time. Had already cooked on it with the alcohol burner inside the house.


----------



## Carp614

List after list after list...

Adding batteries to my get home bag for the flashlight. 

Got a container yesterday to start building out SHTF kit material. Starting to put gear together tonight.


----------



## kevincali

got another little bit of pasta and sauce. I think I'll be SICK of pasta if SHTF any time soon hahaha


----------



## EvisRaptor

Picked up a folding spade with pick on the head. Ok its not light weight but its fairly well built and only cost me £5.


----------



## 9UC

Picked up 3 dozen more pint canning jars and two small light weight tables to use either as range tables or to use when out in the RV. The ammo guy called me this morning to let me know he had fond a couple more boxes of M1 Carbine, so I met him across town to take delivery.


----------



## Smitty901

Another 250 rounds a new holsters.


----------



## kyletx1911a1

tuned up the generator


----------



## Old Man

Pickup living ready and surivalist magazines. Really enjoyed the surivalist magazine. A lot of good information. Issue number 8.


----------



## cntryislandboy

picked up a green led light, mainly for my ar( because hogs and coyotes can't see it)


----------



## cecollie

I started a worm farm and chose the seeds I want to order this week.


----------



## waznyf

Buys: Books

Preps: Another day of podcasts and forums trying to educate myself.

Still not ready to buy anything. I'd feel more comfortable doing so after I've educated myself more and have more money.

-Frank


----------



## waznyf

cecollie said:


> I started a worm farm and chose the seeds I want to order this week.


Never thought a worm farm would have benefits. What uses does it have?


----------



## AsteroidX

worm farm is good for chicken feed, composting, and food isn a bad SHTF situation. Those are the things I relate it too.


----------



## cecollie

The castings from the worms are a great fertilizer and it's cheap...they live off kitchen scraps.


----------



## cecollie

I also check the free section on Craigslist everyday...I've gotten some great stuff people are just giving away...camping equipment, building supplies, clothes (I am a quilter and I found old jeans, especially, make really nice warm quilts. Plus they are sturdy and really washable.)


----------



## jc-hunter

Put new spark plugs in our 2 vehicles today. You never know when it might be the last time. Gonna run my tri-fuel gen. tomorrow. I have read that a gen needs to be ran every few months to keep the magnetism up.


----------



## Deebo

cecollie said:


> I also check the free section on Craigslist everyday...I've gotten some great stuff people are just giving away...camping equipment, building supplies, clothes (I am a quilter and I found old jeans, especially, make really nice warm quilts. Plus they are sturdy and really washable.)


Blue jean quilts are awesome, my granny and grandmother were quilters, still have a scar on my head from catching a nail under the frame she had in the living room.
Have you ever seen a quilt made out of crown royal bags? I saved bags for years and when i had enough, My dear Granny was gone to heaven and My grandma was getting to shaky to quilt anymore.


----------



## cecollie

I haven't seen a quilt made out of those before. OK, here's my dumb question for the day, what is a crown royal bag?


----------



## Deebo

Not a dumb question at all, I think the only dumb question is when your changing a tire and some one comes over and says, Hey you gotta flat?
A crown royal bag is a velvet like drawstring bag that almost all bottles of Crown Royal whiskey come in, the 1$ bottle shooters usually dont. They come in a royal blue, sometimes black. They feel Awesome.


----------



## Irish

Hell yeah years ago a friend and myself worked in a bar as bouncers/barbacks and we received a couple hundred they had saved he had is mom make PJ pants out of the crown bags they were awesome!!


----------



## kevincali

Drove through some fields today and picked up some scrap lumber and other misc material to help set up a fence for the garden. I'm not so worried about keeping small critters out, as I am in keeping the dogs out. The puppy LOVES to dig, and I'm hoping that by letting them run around the outside of the garden, will prevent the small critters from getting into the garden....

I LOVE that people are wasteful. More free good stuff for ME lol


----------



## alterego

We sorted out our food storage today. We always date our canned goods, and cycle them in and out. It is amazing how fast we go through them. I go down an look them over every so often, the wife and daughjters usually go through them to prepair meals. I would like to have three cans of food per person for a minimum of 90 days. So 4 persons times 90 days times three cans, one meat one fruit, one veggie, equals 1080 cans minimum. That is perty hard to maintain.

We do not consider chicken's ducks, rabbits, and cows in the equation.

So any way, I determined we need more.


----------



## Deebo

spent an hour at work, playing around with angles and designs on a nice put together bench, made from 5 pieces of 24" 2X4. No screws. no pins.
will try to make a prettier prototype and share next weekend, If I can figure how to download stuff on here, if not, I can throw vids to you tube from phone.


----------



## Deebo

kevincali said:


> Drove through some fields today and picked up some scrap lumber and other misc material to help set up a fence for the garden. I'm not so worried about keeping small critters out, as I am in keeping the dogs out. The puppy LOVES to dig, and I'm hoping that by letting them run around the outside of the garden, will prevent the small critters from getting into the garden....
> 
> I LOVE that people are wasteful. More free good stuff for ME lol


Where i live, pallets are easy to come by, and if your not too worried about looks, a fence can be quickly erected with them.


----------



## srpumpkin

Dreams said:


> I was thinking that as well.. the expiration being set before the product could be used in its entirety. Im wondering also if perhaps exposure to air would cause the product to lose its potency. I know some chemicals over time break down... I might talk to my dr about it.. let him know that I am prepping and ask the best way to store meds. I watched doomsday (I believe it was), and there was a dr on there who stocked up on $15,000 worth of meds for THREE people. Im guessing antibiotics and the like.. he had them in their sealed bottles... so I would imagine he knows they will last longer then the expiration.


Is like to kno as well. I would think that if u vacumm seal them n they r not exsposed to air, it should extend the life of the med. Please post when u ck with Dr. Great post.


----------



## cecollie

Cleaned out the expired coupons from my binder and got them ready to mail (military families can use expired coupons up to 6 months past the expiration date), picked up an extra paper, clipped all the coupons, got them sorted and in the binder. Ready to do my shopping plan.


----------



## punch

worked on the BOV all weekend, also bought up some duck decoy lead weights marked down on clearance. Down the road I'll melt them down to cast bullets.
if I ever run out of projects.


----------



## Deebo

Rarely eat out anymore, but today i went to taco bell, and I always grab extra packs of hot sauces and disposable spoons, they can turn my ramen noodles from ok to great.


----------



## 9UC

We do our basic shopping once every four weeks, so this gave me the chance to add a few items to both the "health" kit and the emergency food supply. For the "med" portion was mostly gauze, elastic wrap and a product on the line of Asper-Creme. For foods I added some canned meats.


----------



## cecollie

Something I added to my storage was a homemade, crocheted bandage made from crochet thread. Our church used to make them and send them to countries with very limited medical supplies. Only use white or natural. They are cotton, soft, have some flexibility and can be bleached and reused. Something we would never do here, but if supplies are limited... They are so easy to make. All single crochet stitches and can be made in any width and length. Of course I'm adding in gauze, bandages, etc. But you never know what you might need and I like having a little extra available, just in case.


----------



## kevincali

Just sharpened some knives  

Worked with a friend so hopefully he will compensate/barter a fruit tree or two


----------



## Irish

Deebo said:


> Rarely eat out anymore, but today i went to taco bell, and I always grab extra packs of hot sauces and disposable spoons, they can turn my ramen noodles from ok to great.


Ive been taking taco bell hot and mild sauces and putting them in Ramen for years. When you cook it into the ramen it makes a killer good spicy beef!!. . . I still hate ramen though I have eaten entirely to much of that stuff!

I went out to a couple tire shops and picked up about 80 pounds of lead steel wheel weights . . . After they go on a wheel "legally" They can not go back on another wheel again. Some shopd just give them away for free because they have so many! I always go to the same shops some I worked at in the past others just good like minded people!

Than I went and practiced fire starting with several different methods teaching my wife and nephew how to get a fire with dam near nothing!! Still one of my all time favorite ways is the steel wool and a battery!!


----------



## Mudder.Mitch

Got one quart of firewood chopped and put away to day I try to do one a week keep a head of what I burn to keep the camp worm all winter I have about 10-12 quarts stocked at all times threw the winter summer when I'm not burning as much and some days just go on a big spree ill end up with over 30 quarts All stacked and under tarps to dry out


----------



## shadownmss

Bought a Blackhawk Serpa Holster for my Ruger P95


----------



## kyletx1911a1

got a case of 12ga


----------



## mkarns

Smitty901 said:


> Another lamp it came today.
> Dietz Blizzard
> View attachment 1188


I just got the exact same lamp, but in black.

I love it!


----------



## 9UC

Started an extra storage project today on the smaller of the two small enclosed patios that are part of our townhouse. Got one 4x3 plastic storage shed on it currently, but have room for another one, so I cleaned out the old shed, moved it our of the way and shoveled the gravel out to make room for a pressure treated wood deck and will get another shed this week end.


----------



## shadownmss

Four boxes of #6 shot 12 gauge shotgun shells and I actually found small pistol primers at Bass Pro........Bought 15 boxes.


----------



## kevincali

got more space cleared for more "crops"

also connected with a couple other prepper types. This Spring, I'm gonna learn how to can


----------



## vulf

Bought one #10 can of powdered peanut butter


----------



## kevincali

Bought a couple big bags of rice and beans. Also made the gate to the garden out of the gate and wood I found in a field. That was yesterday. Today, I'm going to clean up the storeroom, move some shelves in/out sort of thing. Gotta build a couple shelves in the closet.


----------



## wesley762

So my little confession, we had nothing to cook on with if we lost power. Kinda started making me worry a bit, well I got to solve that today. Out at the local thrift stores and found a small Webber grill today in really good shape for $15.00 bucks. picked up a few bottles of propane also on the way home. Cleaned up really nice and works like a Charm. Pretty happy with my find and it has me feeling better now that we have something real to cook with if the power goes out. It's not a long term solution but it's a start.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Wesley762
Short term solution are great as they will buy you time to get a long term solution in place.


----------



## AsteroidX

weeding. GAH !!


----------



## bennettvm

Bought a magnifying glass, a holster for one of my bug out pistols. A handful of carabiners. And a new bob for my daughter.


----------



## kevincali

got some bartering items, and more seeds starting...also got the gate to the garden working great. Needed a latch, and after using a coupon, I got the latch and a couple other items for less than the cost of the latch


----------



## Old Man

TriStar Tec 12. Awlsome shotgun, if you haven't seen one it is a copy of a Benilli M3 convertible. Semi auto and pump in one shotgun. I love shooting this gun.


----------



## GTGallop

Today I unprepped or went backwards. The caps on my gas cans cracked. When I went to replace it I discovered the cans have non standard threads. Now I need new cans. :-(


----------



## Smitty901

I just let the snow pile up. Just a reminder of what it will be like when there is no gas for the snow blowers. At least that was the excuse I gave my wife.


----------



## 9UC

I got stationed to and arrived at Loring (non-closed) AFB, ME. in January '69. The primary thing that I learned there came from an old sergeant who had been stationed there for several years and was retiring at the end of that month. I ask where he was going to retire and his response was, "I'm going to put my snow shovel over my shoulder and start south. When I get far enough south and someone ask, What's that?", that's where I'm gonna' live. Now ya' know why I live in the desert.


----------



## lae712

Prep yesterday, we were out looking for land and came across an amish farm. Sign said we also sell in bulk!! So we stopped and found oats and wheat in 50lb bags, for a killer price!! Got a 2 for 1 deal yesterday!! Food and land!! So Stoked.. Today, another daily ammo run (for what you can find) and going thru seeds.. Its about that time.. praying for sunshine and warmth!


----------



## Old Man

Ceramic Water Filter kit and two 5 gallon food grade buckets.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder

Making space in an already tight kitchen, organizing/rotating what is in the cabinets, and making a list of things needed to add to it.


----------



## kevincali

Gotta run errands then build shelves in a closet for dry goods


----------



## Tripper52

Added to food storage. Ordered another case of MRE's. Got some more medical supplies. Only been prepping now for a few months but have about 2 months of food storage. BOB is about 80% complete for mine and at about 50% for the wife. BOV supplies and outfitting for the FJ will start next week. Planning a minimalist camping trip for end of march with brother to practice some skills and refresh my memory from USAF Aircrew Survival training. Fun stuff!!


----------



## kevincali

Took some recyclables in. Got some macaroni noodles that were in the discount rack. Hoping to make some homemade pasta sauce to can to go with it. So I guess I just added a day of food, if I ate all pasta haha


----------



## Deebo

obtained about 10 feet of 3/8 rigid plastic tubing, to add to my growing collection.


----------



## Old Man

Pickup a box of 00 buckshot, package of 4 fishing yo/yo, and para cord 100 feet.


----------



## shadownmss

reloaded 250 rounds of 9mm JHP


----------



## kevincali

Got some more water put away. I'd like to have more, but every little bit starts adding up over time.


----------



## bennettvm

Few bags of rice. 3 soy milk boxes. 200 feet of paracord. 3 packs of 8 AAs. 3 packs of 8 AAAs. 36 packs of fruit and vegetable seeds. 8 snaplight sticks. 2 cans of spam. 4 pack of flash lights. 6 pack of tea candles. 

All bought at the dollar store. Spent a total of $22.


----------



## jc-hunter

Switched out the electronic lock on my gun safe for a manual dial type lock . I did this for avoid a problem if we ever got hit with an emp.


----------



## Smitty901

Got the last part I needed to put another Colt AR15 together come take this one DF and DHS.
Test fire early tomorrow.


----------



## IngaLisa

Bought a Rugar American Rifle and ammo for it, and also got myself in a tizzy over whether to buy a scope and which scope to buy, for my Colt M4 .22lr.


----------



## acfink

Picked up a new shotgun a few days ago, and today My brother in-law and I worked on his/our Bug out vehicle


----------



## Old Man

jc-hunter said:


> Switched out the electronic lock on my gun safe for a manual dial type lock . I did this for avoid a problem if we ever got hit with an emp.


What did this involve?


----------



## Smitty901

IngaLisa said:


> Bought a Rugar American Rifle and ammo for it, and also got myself in a tizzy over whether to buy a scope and which scope to buy, for my Colt M4 .22lr.


 Post up you question and concerns on scopes or sites for an AR platform in the AR section I am sure you will get a lot of things to think about .
A few of us here that carried the platform for many years.


----------



## jc-hunter

Old Man said:


> What did this involve?


I took the inside panel off the door, then took good closeups of the mount that the electric look was bolted to. Then emailed the pictures to a good lock and safe guy near me. (30 miles away). He had a lock in stock that would bolt right in. It seems so many people are doing this that the lock companies are making good bolt on replacements. Cost was $175.


----------



## 9UC

Spent some time in front of the stove today doing the semi annual re-seasoning of my cast iron skillets that I keep here at the house. I have two sets of #5,6 and 8s and keep one set here and one set in the RV which I'll bring up to the house later this week and re-season them as well. If they're used, it me that does the cooking and cleaning as DW was not taught a lot about cooking as a kid, much less on cast iron.


----------



## Smitty901

Looked at another wood burning cook stove.


----------



## Recon33alpha

I recieved another allotment of ammo in the mail, OHH and I read a butt load of previous posts on this forum


----------



## jc-hunter

Picked up a wood burning insert to replace my nat. gas insert when SHTF. I will store it in the garage until its needed. It will be a quick switchout, maybe an hour , when needed. Bought a box of 9mm and .45acp. Didnt really need it, but what the heck. Can you really have too much?


----------



## IngaLisa

Bought several bottles of lamp oil and a few more wicks. We scored bigtime on .22lr yesterday, I am embarassed to say how much. I ordered a red dot site and a scope for hubb's rifle.


----------



## Mule13

last weekend we planted seeds in the little rooting bed things, today after work we went out in the woods and cut some bamboo to make trellis's for the beans we will plant once its warmed up.


----------



## 9UC

oswegoscott said:


> I have a 6" I use for my eggs. NObody is allowed to use it or they get it up side their head. HAHAHA


Yeah, DW and I have the same agreement. I walked into the kitchen one night right after we got married and she had one of my skillets in a sink full of soapy water scrubbing it with a scrubber sponge. T'was our first lovers spat and the last time she used them. Four of the six skillets came from my great grandmother through my Mother which makes them well over a hundred years old. The other two came via the grandmother of the chief cook at a base to which I was assigned as a gift when I became a single parent. Have heat cleaned some of the heavy crud off the sides once, soot build up from camping fires, normally only clean with clean medium grade steel wool and fresh Crisco or good grade cooking oil.


----------



## WVprepper

Counted food storage to prepare to make a order....


----------



## jc-hunter

Bought a canopy (topper) for my 4wd truck (BOV). Wanted a way to get more preps into the truck and keep it dry, and somewhat secure.


----------



## kevincali

more beans/rice/water lol


----------



## Deebo

Found a harbor frieght store in Alb. And got three magnesium fire starters, cheap machete, cheap Rambo knife, and a torch


----------



## kyletx1911a1

got my marlin 336 back


----------



## alterego

I am ashamed of my self lately, I have been broke so I have not put any thing in a stash for a few weeks now, I have actually looked at this thread several times and have not came in here as I have been ashamed.

Unless you can count purchasing feed and hay for the cow's chickens and ducks as part of your prep. The damn feed cost are out of this world right now. 

Some day soon I will add to the stash and then I will come back here and cock a doodle doo.


----------



## CoastalGardens

oswegoscott said:


> Quick--return them cuz their stuff is truly crap


Exactly, most of it is made in China and may work ONE time before it breaks, rusts, or falls apart. Nothing I would ever trust with my life.


----------



## CoastalGardens

alterego said:


> I am ashamed of my self lately, I have been broke so I have not put any thing in a stash for a few weeks now, I have actually looked at this thread several times and have not came in here as I have been ashamed.
> 
> Unless you can count purchasing feed and hay for the cow's chickens and ducks as part of your prep. The damn feed cost are out of this world right now.
> 
> Some day soon I will add to the stash and then I will come back here and cock a doodle doo.


Personally, I wouldn't worry about simply trying to 'acquire' stuff every single day. You can always do things that are free, like learning a new skill. And I would count keeping your livestock alive and healthy for the future as part of prepping. Good luck!


----------



## Dunbar

@CoastalGardens - Learning new skills is a very good prep. Read, watch, and listen. I try to learn something new everyday. 

Without you all, I wouldn't have known about fishing Yo-Yo's - reading someone else's post here. Last week I bought a 12 pack of them - $31




Romen Noodles - 10 cents per pack.


----------



## 9UC

I live in a town house with very little storage, so off and on over the past three weeks I've been working on increasing my available storage. Built a 9X5 platform out of pressure treated 2x6s on the smaller of the two patios. Sears finally got the Suncast shed in late yesterday, so I picked it up early, got it assembled and moved a bunch of stuff into it this evening.


----------



## Hardknocks24

Bought a another 500 ft of copper . Getting ready to melt it down to bars. Plus bought 12 railroad ties for support bed for my under ground bunker in woods. Tomorrow running electrical lines to bunker and burying lines for generator


----------



## Blademaker

Got off my ass (Read: after my wife's encouragement) and began getting rid of things that I've hoarded for years. Sold over 12 troy pounds of scrap sterling, and worked out a trade for silver coin.


----------



## Juggernaut

Hit up some yard sales today and found a cool radio/flashlight. not hand crank or solar but for 5 dollars I am feeling good about it


----------



## inceptor

found some 30.06 on the self at walmart today.


----------



## Juggernaut

Found a one time use grill for a dollar. will do till i find the perfect one im looking for elsewhere


----------



## AvengersAssembled

Bought some more paracord after learning how to wrap it on stuff, added some more batteries to my collection, and got another empty 2 liter to use.


----------



## molon labe 7.62

50# of rice, 50# salt block, 16 bars of soap, 12 rolls toilet paper, 20 n95 masks, 5# brown sugar, 10 boxes jello. Good day!


----------



## alterego

Went out and talked Mr. Moo (as we affectionatly call them) to stuff more food in their faces, all you have to do is show up. If the cows are resting you go out to talk to them and they stand up and eat more, hay grain what ever, so when I get home from work I go out and talk to them and pet them under the chin and rub their necks, (the ones that will let me) (Because they think I love them) That is my prep again for today, In April I believe two will be finished out enough, I am getting overly ready to sell a couple more, I am buying feed at the tune of 350 a month right now, to keep food in front of them. It is eating my lunch at this point literally.


----------



## CoastalGardens

Bought (the last) box of 50, Hornady 223 ammo on the shelf at Bass Pro. FINALLY! This is the hardest caliber to find around here. Really need to take up reloading and possibly some additional rifle calibers after this lunacy calms down a bit.


----------



## Deebo

Went to El Paso Texas on vacation, got three small pots, one nice covered heavy aluminum pot, and an electric stove, oh, and found butane for my mini torch i picked up last week. Finished off with a new black canvas bag, long enough to carry a 42" shotgun in. 
And of course, all the peanut butter and jelly and hot sauce packs one gathers in a week long vacation.(One gallon ziplock is full). cant wait to set out and analize everything i have and situate two nice fanny packs and a bob.


----------



## Deebo

Deebo said:


> Found a harbor frieght store in Alb. And got three magnesium fire starters, cheap machete, cheap Rambo knife, and a torch


Well, I havent tried the magnesium sticks yet, but for $2 each, will do it tonight.
The torch is working fine, was just a spur of the moment thing.
And the Rambo knife is for trade or barter, it was $8. I have my dads Vietnam era US Navy knife as my belt knife.
Now excuse me, Im going to try the Magnesium fire starters I got.
Oh, the machete is also for trade or barter as well,


----------



## AsteroidX

Trying to get some sweet potato starts and worked on my beans and rice recipe.

Cut some wood for my bee swarm boxes and my cold box for winter garden.

Put up some more fenceline for my family.


----------



## Deebo

CoastalGardens said:


> Exactly, most of it is made in China and may work ONE time before it breaks, rusts, or falls apart. Nothing I would ever trust with my life.


just played with the Magnesium fire starter, it seems to work fine, the scraper tool tied to the block is useless, but with a orange work knife, easily shaved the mag and used the faro rod with success, the flame seems small, havent ever used magnesium as a fire starter, but will research it, and these were just add ons, not nearly my only line of fire making. I smoke so I always have at least one lighter on me. In my bag I have lighters, matches, and a torch striker, along with cotton, steel wool, batteries and super glue, and duct tape. (a piece of duct tape burns long and hot)


----------



## Juggernaut

Reorganized my bag. Trained for four hours today with genetic freaks.


----------



## Leon

I got a dog to help me with my mobility issues and hunting and to act as enhanced senses. She's gonna be a monster- Labrador retriever / black boxer mix. Both parents topped 150lbs. She's three months old and probably 50lbs. Huge energy on this dog, yet she listens. She points, heels and funny enough boxes just naturally. Training started today, made great progress. She sits and stays on command, comes and sleeps at the foot of the bed all night without a sound. I need to housebreak her and get her hunting skills underway ASAP. Huge potential with this dog. She just stopped barking in isolation at midnight, two days of this and she's on her way. I even have her running on my treadmill. This is just from her first day of training.


----------



## WVprepper

Scored 300 rounds of 22 mag and a 100 12 gauge at Walmart.. and canned a load of Beef stew meat...


----------



## Dunbar

This is not really a good prep of the day, but... I finally got my Command Arms Accessories (CAA) NBP bi-pod. This is not my picture, I pulled it off their site. I ordered it Nov 15, 2012 and it came in yesterday.






-back-order-much?


----------



## Bailey

Well my prep for the day was some brass for pins on my new home made knife but your new NBP bi-pod beats mine.


----------



## getready!!!

Joined this forum!!! WOOOOOOHOOOO! Hello all a yall


----------



## 9UC

getready!!! said:


> Joined this forum!!! WOOOOOOHOOOO! Hello all a yall


Welcome from Nevada!


----------



## Deebo

Nice, bad ass bi-pod. 
no prep today, except for speaking with a fellow employee who has relatives that work at both local walmarts, and myself and about 5 employees are calibrating a "meeting" with the delivery truck at walmart to purchase some much needed ammo. (9mm and 40)


----------



## Jaye880

grabbed a bottle of heet for my can stove!! don't have much but doing a little at a time.


----------



## 9UC

As I use the RV for both recreation and as a mobile shelter if needed, I did some general servicing, engine and generator run up and added some non-perishable items. Next bimonthly service will include draining and refilling the water supply, fuel topoff and a short highway run.


----------



## wesley762

Well we used some of our tax refund to increase our emergency food storage. picked up about another weeks worth of food instead of buying another toy.


----------



## Infidel

Loaded up another 100 rounds of .223 Rem ammo. I'll probably load another 50 this week and that'll be it for .223 until I can lay my hands on some more bullets. Looks like I'll be concentrating on .280 Rem and .35 Rem next then I can resupply my 6.5x55 Swede stocks. Hopefully by then my CMP Garand will be here and I can start loading for that, I can't wait.

-Infidel


----------



## Deebo

cant stand the "night shift", so i played with some of my new equipement mentioned earlier. 
cooked ramen on the electric coil stove, in the new covered pan.
practiced with the mag. starter, (a boy on youtube demonstraited to use it on a piece of paper to catch the shavings and then catch fire, works great).
Purchased and consumed two of the no refridgerated meals called complEATS, the potroast and the beef tips, both were very suprisingly good, tonight is hormel sandwich makers sloppy joe, and they seem to have a 14 month shelf life?
Also, consumed for the first time a can of Safeway brand chunk style chicken breast and was pleased at the spread made with mayo and pepper. 
So, I guess I have been prepping, maybe prepping to prep?


----------



## Blademaker

Trip to Costco: Flour, baking soda, veggie oil, bottled H2O.........Going to the BOL tomorrow, gonna stop by again and at my wifes suggestion: OTC meds and <shudder> a couple of half gallons of el cheapo vodka.
Andafifthofgoodbourbonfortheprepperthisweekend.....


----------



## grinder37

I burned off a new portable wood burning "camp stove" that I intend to use as a last resort redundant backup heater,picking up the couple fittings I need to install inside tomorrow.I also picked up a half gal of vodka,but unfortunately,it wasn't for stock or barter uses


----------



## Smitty901

It is hopeless for me. Walked in a local gun shop I use often. They had a complete gas piston AR upper for a fair price . I just happen to have a lower so you know what I did.
Another finished AR. It is an Adams Arms manufacture but the parts are from Huldra. After this the parts box is getting light.


----------



## AvengersAssembled

Scored a 1,000 foot spool of paracord for $30, pretty excited about that! Doing some research into making a sheath for my axe, as I do not yet have one for it. And picked up some additional 9-volt batteries for my emergency portable cell phone/iPod charger.


----------



## joec

I replaced my worn out first aid kit today with this little bag that arrived completely stocked.


----------



## grinder37

Went to the muffler shop today and got the rest of the stove pipe made for the mini woodburner,also stopped by lowes and picked up the fittings needed to add two more 55g barrels to my rain collection system,yea.


----------



## wesley762

This winter has been the worst that I have ever been in (Grew up in Florida). I have dramatically increased our winter ware this Year. Been living in Idaho for about 14 years now and this was the first time I have ever owned a pair of snow boots. Spent a fair amount of money on the families cold weather gear this year.


----------



## joec

wesley762 said:


> This winter has been the worst that I have ever been in (Grew up in Florida). I have dramatically increased our winter ware this Year. Been living in Idaho for about 14 years now and this was the first time I have ever owned a pair of snow boots. Spent a fair amount of money on the families cold weather gear this year.


I too was born and raised in South Florida as well as my 4 kids. I moved to Kentucky about 10 years ago and it took some getting used to 4 actual seasons instead of the two in Florida, Summer and Hurricane that is. My wife took a bit more time getting used to it though since she hadn't even seen snow till we came here. I on the other hand been in places a lot colder than Kentucky gets so knew how to deal with it. She did catch on though pretty quickly. We have actually had two days now of that boring kind of snow that hits the ground then melts turning to a slush.


----------



## punch

Finally came across some 5.56, .223 and 7.62 at Academy. Due to limits I was in a revolving door for a while today but it was worth it.


----------



## alterego

I brought home a 50 count box of "CCI CB Short quiet" to fire out of a bolt action .22, with an oil filter this combination is as quiet as a silenced H.V. Pelet rifle, and has a little more ass and consistancy than my break barrell .177 caliber pelet rifle.

I can not wait to try out the CCI .22 LR quiet rounds they should be a few hundred FPS faster than the CB shorts, so the FPE should be a little higher and the noise remains the same.

Squirrell is good in a crock pot.


----------



## brimstone

I put together a rip-away IFAK for my chest rig.


----------



## Juggernaut

Bought a hand crank radio. Purification tablets and a stove.


----------



## jc-hunter

one 50 rd. ea. box of 9 and 45, and an Alice Pack which I got for $20.20 shipped.


----------



## Piratesailor

Increased water filtration capability. Planning a 4 person tent purchase in case the House is not habitable due to a hurricane. We've increased long term food as well as short term for evacuation. Created a solar power charging station for electronics and batteries.


----------



## Smitty901

Did my taxes so the DHS and IRS would not stop by. On the way home after I saw how much some others took of my money I stopped off and picked up 250 rounds of .45 auto


----------



## alterego

Wife two daughters and I went cutting wood today with my brother his daughter and some friends of the family. We went yesterday as well. We have about half of next winters wood put up already. I like being ahead not behind.


----------



## Infidel

Been gun safe shopping all weekend, unfortunately no one has anything in stock in the size I need. Also finished loading all the .223 Rem bullets I had on hand, god knows when I'll be able to get more of them. Looks like I'll be loading the larger stuff this weekend.

-Infidel


----------



## Desert Marine

Worked on one of my Emergency Power Back-up Battery Banks. Added some 100amp inline fuses to the inverters. Also tested the system capabilities. Ran it fully loaded with a laptop, printer, cellphones, lights, TV and battery rechargers for 12 straight hours and the only used 60% of the recommended Depth of Discharge (DOD) on a single 150ah battery. That's is outstanding news because in an emergency situation that a lot of power that can be used for DAYS not hours. Just think about all of those people during Hurricane Sandy that did not have the ability to even power their cellphones and could not communicate while in a State of Emergency.


----------



## Old Man

Pickup 600 rounds of 9mm Federal 115 gr FMJ 21.67 @ 100 at Walmart.


----------



## Infidel

Picked up another 100 Sierra .35 cal 200gr RN bullets and managed to find a box of 100 .224" Nosler 55gr SP bullets so looks like I'm back to loading .223 Rem again and then onto the .35 Rem.

-Infidel


----------



## 9UC

Hadn't planned on ordering any more ammo, but got email this morning from local supplier that he had received some 9mm stock. Ordered 1000 rds 124gr FMJ Armscor (USA), 500 for me and 500 for a friend.


----------



## Infidel

Finally found my gun safe, will also be used for important documents plus any precious metals that I may acquire. Bought a Liberty Fatboy jr 48 gun safe. Now all I have to do is figure out how to get it here.

-Infidel


----------



## randy grider

set traps in my now empty chicken tractor to try and catch the mink that just wiped out my flock. I'll restock, but not before he is taken out.


----------



## CourtSwagger

10# rice and 3 gallons of water. Oh yeah, I sharpened my knife as well.


----------



## Smitty901

1000 M855 5.56 62 gr Personal sale at a good price


----------



## Deebo

gathered all the loose prep stuff laying everywhere in my truck, situated into two ammo boxes, need to incorporate into the stuff I have at home, just havent been home long enough in two weeks. Only time at home has been to cycle the luandry, then sleep and head back to work. Did take the time to evaluate and charge all my cordless tools, ened up scrapping one ryobi drill and one craftsman, saved at work for parts. (the trigger on ryobi's has a plastic nub that pushes drive forward or reverse, and the craftsman has a broken wire somewhere, hopefully in the wiring up to the switch. Also, repairing the cord on t.v. set with vcr, the dog pulled the end off, and will put away with some vids, just for the kids.


----------



## Juggernaut

Picked up a mossberg 500 persuader. Buckshot and bird shot. Got a hell of a deal


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder

This weeks extras were Coffee, Sugar, Wipes, Aluminum Foil, Neosporin, Paracord, Fels-Naptha Laundry Bars...etc


----------



## paraquack

What is the total ampacity of the bank of batteries?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Scored a never even been unfolded ISGI poncho and three metal water bottles for $6.


----------



## grinder37

Kidzthinkimahoarder said:


> This weeks extras were Coffee, Sugar, Wipes, Aluminum Foil, Neosporin, Paracord, Fels-Naptha Laundry Bars...etc


Paracord!! I keep forgetting to get some,I have good heavy rope,clothesline rope,hell even thread and fishing line in my stocks,but I can't for the life of me remember to get paracord!

For preps today-I mylar bagged some hard candies and a few other comfort foods for the kids.Not much,but scored a few deals on some bulk candies that I believe should store well long term.


----------



## Smitty901

oswegoscott said:


> Got a new washing machine---pulled the motor and wiring out of the old one. Save it for something.
> Also picked up a little gold coin--good prices now
> 
> ''It's incredibly stupid that the US goes along with the Fed in insisting that only Federal Reserve notes are money and that gold is not money. Of course, this plays right into the hands of China in that US citizens see no reason to accumulate gold, which leaves that much gold free to be purchased at bargain prices by China."


 Printing paper is easy and endless


----------



## alterego

*true piece in the barn yard*

ran out of feed again, need to get more tomorrow. I got ahold of my dealer tonight and he is going to hook me up tomorrow.


----------



## pharmer14

I bought a spool of cotton string today. I've been researching homemade candle wicks recently and plan on reclaiming some wax I have laying around.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder

grinder37 said:


> Paracord!! I keep forgetting to get some,I have good heavy rope,clothesline rope,hell even thread and fishing line in my stocks,but I can't for the life of me remember to get paracord!
> 
> For preps today-I mylar bagged some hard candies and a few other comfort foods for the kids.Not much,but scored a few deals on some bulk candies that I believe should store well long term.


I noticed today that Walmart was going through paracord pretty quick in my area. Don't know if folks are stocking up or using it to make bracelets?


----------



## wesley762

Mine for today, Yes I filled them up to, Cost just about the same to fill them up as cans them self's. $35.99 each at Harbor Freight today.

Also Hit Cabela's morning right as they opened and picked up 250 more rounds of 9mm 14.99 a box max 5 boxes.


----------



## Desert Marine

Upgraded one of my battery banks by adding an additional 150ah battery. This is the smallest bank that I have, which is now 300ah. It will power many things like my tablets, cellphones, rechargeable batteries, laptop, computers, mini refrigerator and more! It is powered have various inverters ranging from 75w to 3000w. All can be used depending on my requirements. The same system has been set-up for my parents and grandparents.


----------



## wesley762

oswegoscott said:


> Wow! They've sure been upping prices. A new 20lb propane tank is around $30 now. I was lucky to find a guy on Craig's with 5 for $40--like new


I have been watching CL's like a hawk for about the last year for these, people around here think there Junk on CL's is worth its weight in gold, its really frustrating. crap the old beat up rusted ones at my local Army Navy store are going for 29.99 and those look like they have been to hell and back. so for where I am the price was a pretty good deal


----------



## Smitty901

Prepared some more coffee grounds for the mushrooms . This is going to be interesting growing them this way.


----------



## Old Man

Pickup a SOG Tomahawk. This thing is pretty bad looking! Can't wait to get out and throw it.


----------



## bennettvm

Sold the last of my 5 rabbit kits. Already have one of my does 8 days into her 2nd pregnancy.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder

Managed to stock a few more supplies today, felt good. I actually feel like I'm getting somewhere even at a snails pace. I've even managed to go through the cabinet that I've chosen to store meds in and have the meds grouped into plastic boxes w/lids all sorted to what ails you. It's just much more organized, and I like it that way!


----------



## Deebo

Kidz- The journey of a thousand miles begins with the first step......Something like that, obviously you have made an effort, and are prepping, much unlike the rest of the world...Speaking of meds, I just ordered refills on all imne, unneeded, but I have a little tax money leftover, so Im stocking up..Love the idea of what ails you instead of just the name, becouse "the nurse" may be the one that is being cared to, and alot of people, me included, dont know what pills are for what ailment...Been researching some natural remedies. There is supposedly a cure for Poison Ivy, another plant, that grows in the Mountains of Ar? You ever heard of it?
My preps are numerous,(my tax money), and i am currently restringing the new 511 tactical boots(on sale), with 550 p.c. and my favorite work boots too. Also, thinking of lacing a "spare handcuff key" inside the laces of these boots..
Storage of my preps is soon to be consoldated to a nice 3 day pack I picked up on sale, and a large duffel bag with needs, and the next large duffel bag with wants...Priorities first...
Also picked up a small generator to charge the freezer and equipement, cant wait to test it out. 
Even as i work 7-12's, Im planning a 2 day "survival" weekend, with nothing but preps, and see how it goes.


----------



## GlockGirl

55 lbs of long grain rice
10 lbs of pinto beans
green beans
tomatoe sauce
pork n beans 
ramen noodles
90 fishing hooks
1400 feet of fishing line
4 boxes of 38's
Whew! Not bad for one day. Ammo is scarce here, all the Wal Marts and Bass Pros are completely out of handgun ammo. If you are in the market for 12 gauge or 20 gauge you're in luck. Bass Pro in Springfield and Independence; however, the shelves are empty if looking for a handgun. Very scary!


----------



## Montana Rancher

Haha this thread keeps going.

I got my order today from Veterinary Supplies, Medical & Podiatry Products at best prices , they had some more 2 for 1 specials and I got 1200 x 1 inch fabric bandaids for about $18.

My wife is a RN and we will have a decent clinic set up for barter. Oh btw they now stock the fish tank 100% pharmacy grade amoxicillin as I've posted about before, called fish mox.


----------



## survival

This week:

Obtained some old windows to make cold frames out of. Took windows out of frames, scraped old paint off, cleaned windows, needing to reglaze glass into frames and paint.

1 tandem load of topsoil purchased for additional raised garden beds, waiting for delivery due to its wet out.

Started tomatoes, green peppers, cayanne, jalenpenos, buleberry, raspberries indoors last week. Placed grow lights up and this week the tomatoes are about 3 inches long already. Everything is has already sprouted.

Cleaned out barn, starting to think about additional storage in barn loft for supplies. Rewired electric in barn, took tractor alternator to shop to get it fixed, new battery in tractor. New oil/filter, rear diff, power stearing flush, lights, wipers in bov.


----------



## Old Man

Pickup 2 sig sauer 1911-22. Really like these pistols.


----------



## Desert Marine

Thus far this week I've plant Heirloom California Wonder Peppers. These are some of the sweetest tasting peppers ever. We planted about 75 pepper seeds.

We also planted 75 Castle Rock Tomatoes as well. 4 raised bed down and 26 more to go. The weather here as been absolutely wonderful.

By the end of the week I should be planting Beit Alpha Cucumbers and we want to be some Brunswick Cabbage started as well.  Brunswick cabbage is known world-wide for producing 5-7 lb heads perfect for sauerkraut.


----------



## Space

Learned how to make a sheperds sling out of plastic grocery bags (used those have a nice day smiley face bags they give you with chinese take out).


----------



## Ripon

200 Rounds of 7.62x51 for my new rifle - got it for $160 and its reloadable brass - very stoked.


----------



## paraquack

I found 2 new 15 or 16 gallon drums for my storage of fuel for $20 at local bulk oil dealer. Has standard 2" npt and 3/4" npt bungs. Plan to increase the number of drums I have after the move and rotate stock every year by using in car, etc. and then refill.


----------



## PaulS

paraquack said:


> I found 2 new 15 or 16 gallon drums for my storage of fuel for $20 at local bulk oil dealer. Has standard 2" npt and 3/4" npt bungs. Plan to increase the number of drums I have after the move and rotate stock every year by using in car, etc. and then refill.


If you are going to let it sit for a year then you need to put some fuel stabilizer in it. You should rotate it as you fill your car each week. Use one to fill the car and then fill that drum and put it at the back of the row.


----------



## grinder37

Got some topsoil,potting mix and bucket's to make diy planters with water reservoir and gonna give "bucket gardening" a go and see how it works out for me.


----------



## Infidel

Finally picked up my safe today and with the help of 3 friends was able to get it in the house. Bolted it down and filled her up in a hurry. BTW if anyone is planning on doing this, 2' lengths o 1" PVC make great rollers for a 700lb safe.

-Infidel


----------



## Deebo

Great thought with the pipe..
Not much going on this week, but I try,, wore some new boots to work yesterday, for two hours, until the lace area started bugging me..
Always playing "pyro", found out that foam earplugs burn for a long time, but they are pretty toxic, and that blue hand sanitizer burns for quite awhile too, if left in a small device, like a metal coke lid, versus spread out.
Spoke with a machinist about making some custom pieces for me.


----------



## Old Man

Purchase some Wise Food Storage fruit & snacks. Got them for my grandson when the SHTF. good for 20 years. Also bought 14 box of Rhino 00 buckshot 12 ga. Got them a Gander Mountain. $3.99 @box plus taxes. Not bad for what prices are these day. Did not buy Remington 100 count 380 acp 88 gr. hollow points. The price was unbelievable, $54.95 @ box plus taxes. Wow!!


----------



## jc-hunter

Didnt buy anything, but mounted a reticle scope on one rifle and a regular scope on another, and sighted them both in.


----------



## 9UC

Didn't have time to post it yesterday, but, like jc-h above, didn't buy any thing, but did spend several hours at the range. Fired the 9UC and one of the BT380's and for the first time in the four years I've owned it, I finally got to fire my 30 cal Inland M1 Carbine. What a blast.


----------



## Smitty901

Went to the gun store , a few high end AR's nothing I needed. No ammo worth bring home.
So I went home a worked on the motorcycle


----------



## grinder37

Just a couple boxes of 12g shells at chinamart while I was there getting milk and bread ahead of the coming snow storm.Gonna bag and bucket some lentles this evening now that I have enough for a full bucket.And thats about it.


----------



## danthefordman

Working on our existing house in the village so we can sell it, put a purchase offer in on a house at the end of a dead end road with 5.6 acres of land.

Ordered a new .45, something smaller than my 1911 to carry.


----------



## frugal prepper

Checked on the stockpile and wrote up a list of stuff we need to restock from us using it this past week. Filled up 2 three gallon jugs, that I got from work, with water and added to our water supply bringing the total so far to just above 200 gallons. Watched doomsday preppers to see if I can find some tips.


----------



## Deebo

reused a 55 gallon drum from work, to replace my "burn barrel" at home, with lid removed, and got two that wern't cut yet, they stored denatured alcohol, so I'm thinking of a fuel reserve. If nothing else, I will install some better raingutter, and collect whatever I can, thinking of a "small raised garden". Probably only tomatoes and jalapenos to start with..


----------



## unknownsld

Finished going over, packing, unpacking, dropping weight, repacking my B.O.B around 0700, with all the gear I currently have but yet still have gear to get. Got a few hours of sleep, woke up and bought a new survival knife, sharpening stone, magnesium fire starter.


----------



## Desert Marine

Picked-up 5 oil lamp wicks for $0.75 each..IMHO a steal.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

While not my prefered cans, picked up 2 large Cabelas ammo cans for $8.99 each. The sale price is on the website and I had to get them to look them up on the web to price match the online sale. I've been collecting a bit of cheapo ammo lately and wanted to separate it from the good stuff.

Picked up a new box of large absorbant surgical guaze bandages and 4x4 non stick bandages, along with various other med related items. My first aid kit took a hit this week and needed a restock. Glad it wasn't me, and even more glad I had the big bag along with us. If you don't have a trauma capable kit, get one made. You never know when you might need it.

Picked up some range quality 7.62x39, .223, 7.62x54R, and over paid for a box of .22 Magunm.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

2 days ago I received my FLIR PS32 Thermo IR scope and now I am in the process of learning its capabilities as opposed to regular night vision.


----------



## alterego

I spread chicken shit all day today, we got about 23 acres covered. 

Preparing for planting.

For those of you that do not know any thing, Chicken manure makes the highest nitrate fertilizer their is from animal waste.

Four ton to the acre will grow row crop corn, with no additional nitrogen or potash.


----------



## acfink

Today was a good prep day for me, my new HAM radio arrived today, I picked up some boxes of shotgun shells, and my brother-n-law and I worked on our bugout vehicle.


----------



## Inor

We did our spring inventory of our medical supplies and it turned out that we have much more than I thought we had. We still have more that we need to get, but we are much closer to our goal than a year ago. Plus, we now a definitive list of what we need to buy.


----------



## Hardknocks24

For me my prep of the day was 10 lbs of corn meal , 3 lbs of rice and red beans. And bought 5 / 7 gallons jugs of water to keep in disclosed area of woods about 8 feet deep in the bunk


----------



## 1895gunner

Picked this up at a gun show this morning....










1895gunner


----------



## AsteroidX

Learned to make homemade bread. Better then store bought on my first try.


----------



## Carp614

Testing out MRE's My source has them for 7.99

Dicks has freeze dried meals for 8.99. fewer calories, less variety, shorter shelf life. 

Still looking for more pork with rice in barbeque sauce!


----------



## paraquack

Talk with my neighbor to gently nudge him into doing more.


----------



## grinder37

AsteroidX said:


> Learned to make homemade bread. Better then store bought on my first try.


 That was my prep yesterday.But I went one step farther by testing out my wifes solar oven (tried the other day but failed due to cloud cover),however I took some left over easter ham and made a crock of great northern beans and baked a loaf of bread made from scratch successfully.Woot!Had good sun all day and a real tasty dinner last night.I can now vouch that the global sun solar oven does work as advertised with good sunlight.


----------



## alterego

We went to Pauly's today, a liquor store, I bought a ton of 1/2 pint liquor bottles for barter when the time comes. They ranged in price from 2.49 for McMasters to 4.79 for Captain Morgan.

I have Ron Bacardi
Captain Morgan
Christian Brothers Brandy
Canadian McMasters
Southern Discomfort
Black Velvet
Vodka don't remember the kind
Jack Daniels
Jim Beam

39 bottles for $140, I am perty sure I got the liquor barter thing checked off my list.


----------



## Inor

Do not forget to stock some high proof vodka and some high proof brandy for yourself. This is not to drink or trade, but rather to make tinctures and other medicines for you and your group.


----------



## grinder37

I got the books in-When there is no doctor along with "when the walls came tumbling down" by maineprepper to add to my library.


----------



## Jardude

Picked up all th empty juice bottles my @##*(# SIL set out for recycling.

The ones she was supposed to fill with water for storage. :-o


----------



## Deebo

Purchased two 10x10 tarps and 4 bandanas.


----------



## Will2

today I set aside some grape seeds from some moldy grapes.

Also watched a bunch of videos on nuclear explosions - what to do in the event of a nuclear blast etc.. some more study for my advanced ham cert. I am now checking to see if cedar is edible and apparently it is not... it smells so good though. Although apparently not lethal and used as one of the first European medicines.. by Jacque Cartier.

Leave it to the French to find something with thujone in it 

Apparently it is actually a very useful medicinal plant. In addition to be a source of high vitamin C the twigs also act as a laxative. 

Apparently they are the oldest trees in North America...


----------



## acfink

Today was AWESOME!!! I picked up 3 boxes of shotgun ammo and a bunch of Medical supplies, I then Tilled my garden and planted 4 black raspberry bushes and tomorrow I am going to a HAM Radio fest, so I am hoping to get some more "radio goodies"


----------



## longrider

Gosh, I love this site. I'm making listst of what everyone is doing on this thread. I did buy 2 4gal plastic sealable barrels for food storage I can bury at my BOL. (Which I just found. Not too far - could easily walk there in less than one night) and have owner permission to use. Yay! If you live in Minnesota, we have Running's Fleet and Farm stores. They carry these storage barrels that have two handles and would be easily carried by me, even if my arms are week at that time. I have a "garden wagon" that will hold up to 400 lbs. So I can load up other last-minute things from home and head out with my BOB on, and make it to either the farm to fetch the horses or directly to the BOL, if I can' get to the farm. I have one other BOL close by that I have to talk to owners about riding my horse there and "camping" on thier land. Got my fingers crossed and working out my praying knees on this.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Worked all day but at least it was over time to off set the booooooollits I aquired yesterday. Cleaned out my locker at work and unearthed a couple of explosion proof/rated flash lights. 

I have some serious cold weather gear at work, which is weird since I lve in Texas and work in a very climate controlled lab:-?


----------



## Denver

Started our garden. ( Newbie garden thread). Loaded 100 .45 acp last night. Out of brass but still have bullets, primmers, and powder.


----------



## neo4516

Got a few packs of candles and a case of ammo


----------



## coyy2k1

Bought 3 new fruit trees and started working in the garden. Also getting ready to build a dehydrater.


----------



## Jardude

I bought 48 dozen mason jars.


----------



## paraquack

If your putting up over 500 jars of food, you got your work cut out for you this fall. My mother would be proud of you.


----------



## Deebo

I guess the biggest part of my prepping lately is ammunition aquirement. Not for resale, just becouse it is rdidculous to have a weapon and no ammo. Hourly checks all night on internet last night, procurred 250 9mm fmj, 250 45 fmj, all for me, and 250 9 pmm fmj for a friend at work. 
Current ammo count
1350 9 mm fmj
1000 12 gauge
3000+ .22 LR
250 45 fmj
Did unpack and stow away a "small propane bottle stove", and 1 bottle.
Hopefully tommoro evaluate and pack and repack my Carry bag, and repack the needs and wants bags.


----------



## paraquack

Checked out my radiation detection equipment and added new batteries.


----------



## Smitty901

1000 rounds 7.62X39 non corrosive . A little higher than I would have like to pay but that is the way it is now.


----------



## Inor

Loaded up 200 rounds of 5.56x45 yesterday. Dehydrated 6 pounds of frozen mixed veggies (on sale at Wally world for 78 cents per pound). Today we are making cheddar cheese.

As an aside, I figured out a neat trick for removing the crimps around the primer pocket of Lake City brass. I chucked up a 60 degree countersink bit in my drill press. Then I swung the drill press table out of the way. I set the drill press to about 300 RPMs. Then just hold the casing up to the spinning countersink bit for 2-3 seconds and it is done! Using this method, I was able to process 200 casings in about 15 minutes. After I was done, I did throw the brass back in the cleaning tumbler for a half hour just to make sure I got all of the filings out, but it was still much faster and easier than using the hand reamer that came with my reloading set.


----------



## longrider

I read up on guns from a book I got at the library: Complete Guide to Guns & Shooting by John Malloy. I've done my firearms safety training. But that was a few years ago. So I'm boning up. I'll go through my BOB's today and am going to a sale to pick up more rope, duct tape, etc. Then I'm starting my physical conditioning hikes today with my dogs. I'm looking online right now for plans for paniers for the dogs. After I finish some reading on this site. As a wise man wrote earlier, prepping isn't just buying, it's also learning. I do love this site.


----------



## neo4516

purchased an British army mtp 45 ltr day bag from my bug out bag and camo camelbak 3ltr. also from the same shop a mtp camo shelter.


----------



## pharmer14

Yesterday was an absolutely beautiful day, so I practiced my flint and steel skills and sat around the fire while doing a bit of studying.


----------



## wesley762

Picked up another 200 rounds of 9MM, 220 rounds of 7.62x39. 6 30 round magazines for the AK (backup for the 6 I have). 4 15 and 2 32 round magazines for the Beretta 92 (Up till 2 weeks ago I just had 1 magazine for it). Another 200 rounds of 00 buck shot (Only thing I am under 1000 rounds on but adding up fast). Also a few more days of food in the storage added. 

This was all gotten over the last 2 weekends Hitting Cabela's as soon as they open sat. morning. Last weekend was the the first time in almost 4 months they have had Magazines on the shelf.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Planted a plum tree in the orchard.


----------



## Jardude

Picked up some groceries for the store room.

4 Big bottles of A1
4 Tubs of sea salt
2 gallons of vinegar
2 tubs of Tang
2 tubs of Cherry drink Mic w/Vite C
3 tubs of Iced Tea mix
3 quarts of coconut oil
3 tubs of hot cocoa mix
40# white rice
6# sunflower seed
2 #10 cans nido
4# pearled barley
4# lentils
4# each red, navy and black beans
4 big tubs of folgers
4 big tubs of PB
16 pounds of boneless skinless chicken thighs to can
3 cases of canned fruit
2 cases of cherry pie filling
5 gallon bucket worth of oatmeal
Case of cans tomato soup
and a bunch more to tedious to list.

About $500 worth total


----------



## Jardude

paraquack said:


> If your putting up over 500 jars of food, you got your work cut out for you this fall. My mother would be proud of you.


I'm hoping it's not enough.


----------



## Hardknocks24

I put some coins back , bought a couple of 7 gallon water containers and bought some mountain house food packs. I also started a bug out out bag for my daughter . I hope she doesn't think I'm a crazy person


----------



## danthefordman

Inor said:


> Loaded up 200 rounds of 5.56x45 yesterday. Dehydrated 6 pounds of frozen mixed veggies (on sale at Wally world for 78 cents per pound). Today we are making cheddar cheese.
> 
> As an aside, I figured out a neat trick for removing the crimps around the primer pocket of Lake City brass. I chucked up a 60 degree countersink bit in my drill press. Then I swung the drill press table out of the way. I set the drill press to about 300 RPMs. Then just hold the casing up to the spinning countersink bit for 2-3 seconds and it is done! Using this method, I was able to process 200 casings in about 15 minutes. After I was done, I did throw the brass back in the cleaning tumbler for a half hour just to make sure I got all of the filings out, but it was still much faster and easier than using the hand reamer that came with my reloading set.


That's how we do it too, works well.


----------



## grinder37

I scored a 5hp tiller for $35 off craigslist yesterday,it's ugly,but it runs like a champ!So I tilled up my garden and cut up a fallen small dead maple tree today to add to my firewood stockpile,it was too nice here today not to be outside!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Magazines, magazines, and more magazines, and a spiffy fore grip that also has a steel reinforced retractable bi-pod built into it.


----------



## alterego

not really today, we went to the store last night and made a major purchase or food items to replenish our canned food supply. 

We went through every thing tonight, and updated our list.

Just a few more things, and our food, and emergency supply will be at Defcon "4" 

Just like the national defense administration.


----------



## longrider

I bought 3 boxes of 12g 8 shot - no 00 shot available at WalMart nor .22 LR. The guy said he hopes to have them by hunting season. Wow. Spent time with my borther, talking prepping and bugging out. Talked uses of Cattails as written up in Americann Frontiersman. Very interesting/informative.


----------



## longrider

What's "defcon 4"?


----------



## alterego

longrider said:


> What's "defcon 4"?


Based on recent events, the DEFCON Warning System advises the public to consider preparing for possible war in the Korean theatre.

While there is no demonstrable threat to the United States itself, any war in Korea does have the potential to become a limited nuclear conflict.

We repeat: *** There is no credible threat to the United States ***

However, any nuclear conflict will significantly affect public perception, and may cause a run on supplies. Additionally, fallout from any nuclear detonation will reach the U.S. mainland within a couple days if less, depending on winds.

Based on the type of nuclear weapons that will likely be used in any conflict, radiation reaching the U.S. will probably be minimal and cause no significant health hazard. Nevertheless, proper precautions are always advised.

We wish to emphasis that this is merely a precautionary advisory considering a "worst-case" scenario which may not and probably will not happen. At this time, there have been no troop movements by North Korea which would indicate preparations for an attack.

We repeat: *** There are no indications that North Korea is preparing for an attack ***

We are issuing this advisory due to the heightened possibility of miscalculation or misinterpretation which could spark an accidental/unintentional conflict.

We remain at DEFCON 4: Blue. There is no change to the DEFCON status at this time.


----------



## alterego

longrider said:


> What's "defcon 4"?


This is the DEFCON Warning System. Alert status for 2 P.M. Thursday, March 28th, 2013. Condition Blue. DEFCON 4. Condition Blue. DEFCON 4. Condition Blue. DEFCON 4.

There are currently no imminent nuclear threats against the United States at this time, however there are events occurring in the world theatre which require closer monitoring.

The situation in Korea continues to be a potential flashpoint. While current intel does not believe that North Korea has the capability to strike the United States with nuclear missiles, a conventional attack does not appear to be outside their ability. Chemical and biological attacks are also a possibility, though there has been little evidence that North Korea has been developing those types of weapons on any kind of large scale. Nevertheless, North Korea continues to work on intercontinental delivery systems as well as miniaturizing its nuclear warheads, so that a strike on the U.S. will ultimately be in its ability. Some analysts postulate that any nuclear attack by North Korea would not be a strike against cities, but rather a high-altitude attack which would knock out the U.S. power grid and other critical infrastructure.

As of now, the cold war continues, and North Korea has officially ended its Non-Aggression pact with South Korea as well as voiding past nuclear disarmament agreements. North Korea is claiming to have nuclear-capable missiles and are positioning road-mobile KN-08 intercontinental ballistic missiles which the United States believes can be nuclear capable, though there is debate as to whether or not North Korea has been able to miniaturize a nuclear warhead enough to fit on one. In response to the North Korean nuclear threat, the United States is adding additional missile interceptors on its West coast.

The United States has signed an agreement with South Korea for joint response to North Korean attack. Up until now, U.S. participation has been optional. The U.S. is currently conducting training runs with bombers practicing nuclear strikes on North Korea while North Korea conducts live-fire drills near the border.

History has shown that North Korea usually attacks within weeks of a South Korean presidential inauguration. While an attack is unlikely when the U.S. has such a large presence during war games, a hit-and-run attack is expected after U.S. forces pull back. An attack is becoming more likely due to the amount of rhetoric coming out of the North. It is coming to the point that few are taking North Korea seriously anymore, and the country is likely feeling pressure to back up its threats with some sort of demonstration. This makes North Korea a highly dangerous adversary, as it is going to be acting on emotion rather than logic and strategy.

Elsewhere, China is building a large drone fleet, with aim to swarm U.S. carriers during war, while cyber-attacks from China are now beginning to target critical infrastructure in the United States. Russia has announced plans to form a permanent task force in the Mediterranean while the United States has canceled the final phase of the European missile shield.

The DEFCON Warning System is a private enterprise which monitors world events and assesses nuclear threats against the United States by national entities. It is not affiliated with any government agency and does not represent the alert status of any military branch. The public should make their own evaluations and not rely on the DEFCON Warning System for any strategic planning. At all times, citizens are urged to learn what steps to take in the event of a nuclear attack.

If this had been an actual attack, the DEFCON Warning System will give radiation readings for areas that are reported to it. Your readings will vary. This system serves the Kettle Falls area of Northeast Washington. Official news sources will have radiation readings for your area.

For immediate updates, go to The DEFCON Warning System. Breaking news and important information can be found on the DEFCON Warning System message board and on the DEFCON Twitter feed DEFCONWS. You may also subscribe to the YouTube channel DefconWarningSystem, Note that Twitter and YouTube updates may be subject to delays. The next scheduled update is 2 P.M. Pacific Time, April 18th, 2013. Additional updates will be made as the situation warrants, with more frequent updates at higher alert levels.

This concludes this broadcast of the DEFCON Warning System.


----------



## alterego

longrider said:


> What's "defcon 4"?


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Today I purchased a welder/generator. Next step is to wire it up to run the well.


----------



## Will2

instead of throwing out a no cut razor blade I put it in my luggage, see if I can get some diy project going with the tiny micro blades in it  . I've also been studying for my advanced ham license and have been scoring in the 80+% (70% to pass) once I have it i can start making my own transmitters legally 

I test in a day and a half...


----------



## Meangreen

I taught someone how to shoot today! We went over fundamentals and safety, and spent time on the range doing rifle/pistol/ shotgun shooting.


----------



## Deebo

Meangreen said:


> I taught someone how to shoot today! We went over fundamentals and safety, and spent time on the range doing rifle/pistol/ shotgun shooting.


Awesome, passing the knowledge..


----------



## longrider

Thank you, Alterego, your explanations were very well concise. I appreciate you taking the time to explain all of that.


----------



## paraquack

Add a few new mags to my supplies.


----------



## prep2death

Today i bought 150 oz of silver. I know it won't help me in SHTF scenario, but it will just before and a bit after.


----------



## grinder37

Bought another buttload of various non-gmo heirloom seeds online.Added two more 55g barrels to my rain collection system.Also cleaned a walk in closet out to buy a little more "hidden" food storage space and got rid of some clutter in there as well,which actually bought us quite a bit more room.It's amazing the junk you collect over the years,lol,it was well overdue for a good cleaning.Spring is here and I must have the fever as i've been twice as busy as normal lately.


----------



## Jardude

I got my order of grains and eggs from Honeyville.


----------



## alterego

My wife made a big score for little cost today, I am so @#$%ing excited.

She bought a pirex glass coffee percolator today. Every thing in like new condition from goodwill for three dollars.

I have been to the store and seen cheap percolators for 12 dollars, decent at gander mountain for 30 dollars, but this is a USA made pirex glass. So cool.

Now we can make coffee with out the electric on, I am going to stick her tonight, what a good girl.


----------



## pharmer14

I officially committed to prepping today. I bought a frame for my alice pack on ebay!


----------



## paraquack

Traded a good friend 500 .30 cal. carbine bullets for 400 rounds of .45 ACP and the help to reload the .45


----------



## Meangreen

Deebo said:


> Awesome, passing the knowledge..


What this country needs is more responsible gun owners and hunters!

Hello Deebo from Silver City, New Mexico!!!


----------



## Deebo

Hello MeanGreen, yes sir, we need more responsible gun owners and hunters, teaching our children that guns are a tool, not a killing machine...Another thread I guess.
I will always remember my poor tired Grandfather would come home and relax for a few minutes, And I would bug the piss out of him, so we could load up and go shoot a rabbit or two...
My prep today is thinking and remembering the great people in my life that taught me weapon safety and took me "out shooting" no matter how tired from a long days work, and now, I wanna go take my fiances kids out and shoot the bb guns.
Alterego, man your crazy...what a good girl.....ha..


----------



## ajk1941

I started fencing the remaining two sides of my property with 5 strand barbed wire and a couple of gates. I don't plan to keep any animals in, I just feel a little more secure with the fence than without.


----------



## Smitty901

Just closed up another long term storage box with 1000 rounds FMJ 7.62X39. Move it to lock up tomorrow.
Had the chance to pick it up price was right could not walk away form it.


----------



## paraquack

Make hay while the sun shines.


----------



## Tripper52

Picked up another 150 rounds of 5.56 for appx 45 cents/round at local gun shop. Got a comfortable level of ammo now.


----------



## danthefordman

Bought another pump 12 ga., more slugs and 5.56.


----------



## Jardude

Picked up a whole 100 rounds of 22LR. :?

300 rounds of 12 gauge shells.

Put up a half a dozen pails of food. Beans, oats and otameal, rice, sugar and flax.

Sealed a few jars of sunflower seeds for future consumption.


----------



## alterego

alterego said:


> not really today, we went to the store last night and made a major purchase or food items to replenish our canned food supply.
> 
> We went through every thing tonight, and updated our list.
> 
> Just a few more things, and our food, and emergency supply will be at Defcon "4"
> 
> Just like the national defense administration.


DEFCON 3 at 6:22 this afternoon. North Korea, says war inevitable


----------



## PaulS

I finally finished the exterior of my shop - finished the roof and vents today. I got the garage inspected and it passed so I can start finishing the roof and siding on it.
After that I will place the electrical boxes and run wires - no shielding for EMP but it won't matter because in the event of an EMP there won't be electrical power for 20 years anyway. Once it is all finished I can build a metal cabinet for my 6000watt generator and that way I will have limited power to run any one piece of equipment and the lights at the same time.

War is always inevitable and usually preventable too. North Korea is fanatical enough to attempt it in the belief that they can be successful but there won't be a North Korea after it is over.


----------



## neo4516

got a compass and fire starter also got a few tins of long life milk


----------



## Smitty901

Started working on buying another property . One in a different part of the country as a back up.


----------



## IngaLisa

Bought the Amish well bucket, Vortex water distiller, a good axe and a few other things. This was a very serious week for prepping for us, and I'm a bit unraveled about the damage to the budget, but, without some of these things, we can't survive here. I am also planning to build more covered outdoor pens for my chickens to keep them isolated from migrating birds. :/ Some weeks I do nothing, so, my preps were overdue.


----------



## BIOfrequency

Just got back from academy and got:

A new bug out bag
171 piece med kit
water purification tablets (50)


----------



## Inor

Just received delivery of 3 - 100 gallon water bladders and two more bottles of 500mg Fish-Mox


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Sigh, more magazines. I hate it when a deal is too good to pass up even if you don't really need it, but it is useful.


----------



## Will2

I had a couple preps over the last few days.

1st I passed my advanced amateur radio operators certificate, so now I can build transmitters and have full priveleges etc.. (sorta equiv of general and extra in the US) --- got a 96% but it was an easy version of the test.

I bought some electronics..  The very popular raspberry pi, they have just topped the 1 million sales mark. Now you may be asking, what is a microcomputer the size of a credit card going to do when the zombies attack.
Much like the arduino, which I am also considering picking up after I get the pi to do what I'd like it to, the device actually packs a lot of punch for its size and weight.

I am planning on hiking this summer and was going to need to bring a laptop withe me, that weighs 5lbs or so and consumes much more power. Now I can bring the much smaller Pi and use it for GPS. 

It doesn't stop there, the PI can also act as a very low power transmitter, by low I mean very low, like USB dongle low 10mW etc.. now before you laugh, it can apparently handle from close to dc 1mhz etc.. all the way about 200mhz some say 250mhz on the first frequency. This means it can broadcast on all major ham bands to about 160 meters up to 2m, FM, not sure about AM or means of doing SSB or DSB just yet. It can handle CW.
It also can be used as a repeater and even a dosimeter to measure radiation, although these applications can be done through adding usb or using the devices GPIO pins. There are a lot of possibilities, from using it as a remote control to turn lights on and off, close blinds or lock or unlock doors remotely. This thing is like a cell phone in these respects but it also gives an excuse to practice your coding. 

Now back to the why not laugh at the low power, well there are linear amplifiers out there that can boost that 1omW to 30watts, or higher, and even from there I'm geussing you could use a secondary high power amplifier after that point to boost from 30watts to 300watts or more. 

I also have picked up some others, my 35$ microcomputer was about $50 with shipping, oh and the memory card add another $10, and the little 1.5" screen add $5, and I have wanted to get video goggles for a few years now so I've finally picked up a pair for about $100 with taxes, they also have headphones in them. I wanted this also for some webcam projects, that include binocular virtualization, scoping, night vision, motion detection another side project i think will be a way long way off. The use of nightvision along with autodetection of motion can be very useful while hunting or in security situations. Can't see the tree moving, well the camera can perhaps. None the less there is a very large community using the pi, apparently somewhere around 1 million, although probably close to 500,000 or 250,000 people, tons of code out there, this is really a microlinux community. The applications in a prepping community are many, as these things are just so damn small and are able to have basic computer function, device interface, and can even play music and video. While still underdeveloped, I expect this thing to continue to grow and become more versatile, this thing is basically a mid 1990's computer in the palm of your hand, like many cellphones etc.. can also do these days, but at much less cost. 

Gotta pick up a keyboard/mouse combo now. None the less... very much like this one as a prep, as it is going to be a great project toy, along with the arduino which also has a lot of developers, and radio applications.

The essential missing element is the linear amplifier, and this is going to be a project.

So what else have I prepped ah I'm also practicing now to pick up my aeronatical radio operators certificate, hope to test in june.

Oh and packing lots of packing.


----------



## pharmer14

I bookmarked a new website... budk.com has prices on paracord stuff of half of what I've seen elsewhere... I haven't done enough research into the competitiveness of their other prices yet.


----------



## paraquack

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Sigh, more magazines. I hate it when a deal is too good to pass up even if you don't really need it, but it is useful.


Yah, I know exactly what you mean, I especially like the sports articles in those magazines.


----------



## Jardude

Ordered me a case or two of buckshot.


----------



## paraquack

Found a mis priced shelf of Ivory soap at the Wally World. Bought 20 4-packs of the big bars and put away.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Just unloaded a 20' shipping container to go in the barn for supply storage. 13 hour round trip to haul it home, it was a long day.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

paraquack said:


> Yah, I know exactly what you mean, I especially like the sports articles in those magazines.


I only buy them for the articles.:razz:


----------



## pastornator

Been gathering supplies for BOB. Got them moved from work to home. Now to pack 2 bags.


----------



## paraquack

Wife and I went to Sam's club and bought 6 small cases of vegies, 2 soup, and 2 hash.


----------



## stonewolf

Check all my lightning strike resistors today had a good storm plenty of cloud to ground the only one hit was the skywarn antenna 40m at the red cross lot of climbin tho lol


----------



## Smitty901

A bit of over kill but I had to do it. Had a complete Adams Arms gas piston upper. Stopped at the wrong/right place. They had a quality stripped lower. Price was right.
I had though of sending Obama and Biden a picture of it but figure this would not be a good time to be mailing anything to the white house.


----------



## Deebo

Traded 25 loose .40 cartridges for 25 9mm. I had the 9's so i feel like i got a better deal. Hoping to finish the deal on 5 boxes of .45 that I purchased, knowing someone in my circle would need them.
Ever feel how heavy 250 rounds of 45's and 300 rounds of 9's weigh? almost fell off my porch cause my backpack was sooooo heavy. gotta lift some weights....


----------



## Smitty901

Deebo said:


> Traded 25 loose .40 cartridges for 25 9mm. I had the 9's so i feel like i got a better deal. Hoping to finish the deal on 5 boxes of .45 that I purchased, knowing someone in my circle would need them.
> Ever feel how heavy 250 rounds of 45's and 300 rounds of 9's weigh? almost fell off my porch cause my backpack was sooooo heavy. gotta lift some weights....


 One of the reasons the Military went to the 223/5.56 over the 308. Standard issue was 210 rounds that adds up fast.


----------



## paraquack

Try packing a 50 ammo box with 1000 rnds of 45ACP


----------



## yzingerr

Propane tank, and a fill


----------



## Tripper52

Completed my Concealed Carry class last night


----------



## paraquack

Good for you, congratulations.


----------



## Mr.blndy

I bought a new .223 bolt action to put in my bug out bag.


----------



## PaulS

I started roofing the second "garage".
Nobody has asked why I don't have any windows in my garage or shop.
Or why the walls are so thick, or even why I am using concrete board for the siding.
One of my neighbors did say that if there was a big storm or anything that he was coming over.


----------



## neo4516

Got 250 12ga, motion detection alarms and loads of batteries.


----------



## longrider

Oh man, am I excited. I did quite the preps this weekend. To start, I bought a .45 Taurus single action. I can't wait to join the gun club to start practicing. I bought a bunch of canned goods: soups, fruit, some veggies. I bought some medicines and such for BOB & BOL. I also picked up two boxes of 36 count tampons. They make good fire starter, if I don't need for trade or charity. I went through BOB's and added to them. Took some stuff out that didn't make sense. I need to find another bigger bag for my son. Under-estimated the amount of stuff needed. I got some Mountain Home meals for $5.00 each. I thought that was a good price. I got some heirloom seeds for the garden this year. I'll go back and get more to store. I spent too much, but figured I'd buy necessary stuff rather than another ring.
Have you guys looked at garage sales for silver? It's just jewelry, but last summer I found some good 925 silver for cheap. Like 25 cents for a decent weight bracelett. And some silver necklace slides. It would work, I think, for trade goods I might need, or to pay for necessaries. Last weekend I got a whole coffee can stuffed with screw drivers for $1.00. I love a good bargain. I need a hatchet and another pocket knife. I've got a list of stuff to watch for. Last summer I got a hand drill and a coffee can full of bits for it for $5.00. Love a bargain.
I spent some time in my extra bedroom, cleaning off a few shelves for storage and arranging stuff there. Busy weekend. OH! And drove my horse for the first time. He did great. I'm looking for a 4 wheeled wagon, just in case the cars don't work, or run out of gas. I'm very broke right now, but feeling good. Oh, and bought 3 boxes 12g 00buckshot. Some dude in front of me bought the last 2 boxes of .45's. Darn.


----------



## csi-tech

Bought 4 new ar 15 magazines for $12.00 from Midway. Still waiting to pick up some cheap P mags.


----------



## Juggernaut

Bought myself a nice amount of soil for a garden I am building tomorrow. Very Excited to finally get this garden going. Hopefully this summer I will be enjoying some fresh veggies from my own backyard


----------



## csi-tech

I planted 8 tomato plants. 6 better boy a Roma and a Cherry.


----------



## BIOfrequency

Just got a nice pair of binoculars, best part is that they are US made so they are built to last!

Inbetween classes going to go look for some more stuff.. im always missing something!


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I finished rocking the spillway on my river pond. I also installed a drain valve in the pond along with a wood duck nesting box. Next step is to plumb in a gravity flow to fill it from the upper pond.


----------



## pastornator

I introduced a series of classes in my church on common sense preparations. The class will include hands-on work in gardening, preserving, water resources, firearms basics, first aid, and a host of other concepts critical to post-grid survival. I expect the classes to be well attended.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Got a great deal on a used USMC issued main assault pack (the ball crushing 120lb capable one). It will become my new bag and my old one is being transitioned to a bag solely for supporting our 18 month old grandaughter. I also armed up my Son in Law with his very own personal weapon, some ammo, a storage system, and a cleaning kit. Still need to parse through the family kit and get started on bags for the Daling Daughter and hubby though.

Picked up some reduced recoil Law Enforcement buckshot to try out. Really looking forward to a day devoted to the 12 ga at the range. Also met a well known gunsmith who does trick things to Kalishnikov action rifles. Not good can come of this::rambo:::-o

Bought some flour, rice, beans, wheat, and oats to add to the winter stores.


----------



## PaulS

I put in some tomato starts, and started prepping the raised beds for potatoes.


----------



## Inor

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Got a great deal on a used USMC issued main assault pack (the ball crushing 120lb capable one). It will become my new bag and my old one is being transitioned to a bag solely for supporting our 18 month old grandaughter. I also armed up my Son in Law with his very own personal weapon, some ammo, a storage system, and a cleaning kit. Still need to parse through the family kit and get started on bags for the Daling Daughter and hubby though.
> 
> Picked up some reduced recoil Law Enforcement buckshot to try out. Really looking forward to a day devoted to the 12 ga at the range. Also met a well known gunsmith who does trick things to Kalishnikov action rifles. Not good can come of this::rambo:::-o
> 
> Bought some flour, rice, beans, wheat, and oats to add to the winter stores.


Damn busy day! :grin:


----------



## pharmer14

Timber Wolf Survival Axe, Knife, & Bracelet Set

I bought this set. The low price makes me a little leery about the quality, but I was willing to check it out. Hopefully I get it in the coming days. School is heating up, so I won't be able to hit the woods and try it out, but hopefully I can get a review up sooner rather than later.


----------



## Wallimiyama

bought a Nikon scope for my Savage 93...


----------



## PaulS

I finished theroof on the second garage and wrapped them in Tyxek. We almost have them weather-proof. Once that is completed the wiring will begin.


----------



## Wallimiyama

Red and Green Lentils came today!


----------



## dwight55

Resized and readied 250 cases for .308 ammo.

May God bless, 
Dwight


----------



## Blademaker

Got more flour, rice, honey and a coupla cases sterno.

Costco loves me.


----------



## paraquack

dwight55 said:


> Resized and readied 250 cases for .308 ammo.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


I wish I was your friend.


----------



## PaulS

More work on the "garages" and putting some pasta and canned goods into the "pantry".


----------



## Lucky Jim

This is me in a used jacket I got today from a Brit army surplus store for only £5 (8 US dollars) it's unlined so I won't sweat in the summer. It's got an elasticated waist which gives me a snug feeling as if a woman's arms are wrapped around me, huh as if i can remember what that's like (sniffle)









And I added this book to my collection the other day, there are 30 accounts in it by people who've been in snow, desert, jungle and swamps etc; it's amazing how many simple mistakes they make, for example one expedition was caught by a rainstorm in the African mountains and began getting hypothermia because they hadn't bothered to pack rainproofs or tents. They got back to a hut just in time-


----------



## longrider

I bought 2 wool blankets at garage sale, boosted groceries, got good deal on tooth paste & brushes. Can't find any .45 colt bullets  I kinda feel like a dope, but I have over 35 blankets.


----------



## Old Man

Today I recieved my BOB in the mail. Shotlady put me on to this bag, and it is one great bag!


----------



## Old Man

I forgot, I also got in the mail this week my ka-bar D2 extreme knive. This thing is one badass knive. Pick it up on ebay from united outdoors for $99.95 and free shipping. Well worth the money.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Cabelas is having a sale on close out items. 

Today's haul:

1. A pair of thinsulate 8 inch water proof hunting boots for $49.99. 
2. A pair of 18 mile open area range Midland GMRS radios with battery pack and charger for $25.
3. 2 Butler Creek Tactical Hot Lips 25 rd 10/22 mags for $19.99 each.
4. 500 CCI small pistol primers for $24.00
5. Snake bite kit for $1.50
6. Mini Cabelas brand multi tool for $5.99 that was masterfully placed on display at the check out counter.

A what the heck why not stop at the local China Mart yielded a 100 round value pack of Winchester .12 ga 2 3/4 Universal 7 1/2 shot rounds for $20.00.

Starting May 2 Cabelas is having a major camping equipment sale, btw.


----------



## ekim

Added to my enemy list, it's not just liberals and government officials any more.


----------



## Inor

I was at the hardware store and found they are now carrying strike anywhere matches again. I am not sure if it was just a Minnesota thing, but I have not seen the old fashioned strike anywhere matches for at least 15 years. They are back! So, we bought 10 boxes. (And they light on my jeans the same as the old ones used to.)


----------



## PaulS

100 pounds of sugar and two gallons of honey into the pantry. I ordered some corn meal and wheat for next time.


----------



## Montana Rancher

My wife and I walked and cleaned my irrigation ditches today, It is about 1 mile of steep hillside and then flows across to my headgate. Irrigation season starts on Thursday, I need to flush out the bio matter for a few days so I can turn my gravity feed irrigation system on and start the spring growing.

This year I have 8 acres of wheat and 6 acres being reseeded into pasture, The wheat ground is hand line (3" sprinkler pipe move twice a day) and I have a small patch of 4 acres using K-Line irrigation pods which are very cool for an older man.

K-Line Sprinkler Irrigation

My big 20 acres field is a wheel line, not much prepping to be done there, I can move 1/4 mile of pipe in about 10 minutes:

Wade Rain - Manufacturer of Quality Sprinkler & Micro Irrigation Products

My wife wants 6 2x8' raised beds added to our garden this year but since plant time is 3rd week of may that is very doable.

Crap I need a root cellar


----------



## retired guard

I'm clearing defensive space around my house against brush fires today.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

An old fashioned floor foot pump with pressure guage, 3 sets of 4 locks, and an additional sewing awl and thread.


----------



## Inor

I have been having a bad past couple of days. This weekend was the first really nice weather we have had in Minnesota this year. I spent most of it sitting inside, in front of the computer working on a problem for a client. To top it off, it was not even billable time.

So, Mrs Inor bought me a present:


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Inor, Cabelas has those magazines for $20 each, no limit right now.


----------



## paraquack

I wish somebody would get in the mags I need for .308 Win.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Paraquack, are you allowed such evil objects in the state of IllAnnoyed?


----------



## paraquack

So far the laws haven't changed (yet). Part of the reason I want out of this F---ing state.


----------



## SAR-1L

I learned how to make blow darts out of a sewing needles & shoe string or paracord, that you can blow out of a drinking straw. As much as I love my longbow, machete, axe, slingbow and knives, I feel the need to have quick and easy way to make improvised projectile weapons. This seems about as low tech and stealthy as you can go for projectiles, that can be easily replaced. While I could see my other gear making me a target, I don't think sewing needles, shoe strings and a drinking straw will be high profile indicators.

Note: You could probably also use small wall hanging nails if you can't find needles of some sort.


----------



## Zert520

I bought 12 48" snares for small game


----------



## Inor

paraquack said:


> I wish somebody would get in the mags I need for .308 Win.


Ditto that. I need some more mags for our FNAR. They were expensive before the recent price run-up (around $50 each). I have been afraid to even check prices on them now.


----------



## paraquack

One place I checked, showed the list price of $19.95 and then had a slash thru it and a big red $27.95. Another placed showed $49.99. These places were removed from my list of places to buy and I e-mailed them to tell them. One e-mailed me back to say, "this is America, I'm just practicing capitalism."!


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Today I bought the final fittings to finish my water supply line to the lower pond. I also moved my 20' shipping container into the shop so I can begin welding in a man-door and wiring it for lights once I finish the pond project. I scouted for some ammo, mostly .22, but came up empty at current outrageous prices.


----------



## paraquack

I save a bunch of money! Went to O'hare airport last night. Got a free X-ray, hernia check (but the guy was ugly), and because I mentioned the name of my dad, *Al*, my mother, *Kay*, and then answered a stupid question by saying, "*Dah*", I also got a free colonoscopy. So I'm going to all my doctor and cancel next weeks physical. My wife got the same plus a free breast exam (from the same ugly guy).


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Paraquack, I hath chuckled...

Added 2 weeks of food for one person to the stores. Added some allergy meds, anti diaharea meds, cortizone cream, and antibacterial wet wipes to the med supplies.

The past week and a half has blown my prep budget to smithereens.


----------



## PaulS

I started a separate sourdough starter for drying later in case something happens to my original starter. Most people don't understand that starter is a living thing and they sometimes get sick and die. It takes about two weeks to get a new starter going again so I thought I would start a completely new starter a couple of times this year so I would have different strains of bacteria in each starter mix. Diversity provides increased chances for survival.

If anyone would like to try their hand at it I am willing to share the process through email. Come on, you know you like sourdough bread - you can make it yourself easily.


----------



## Smitty901

A rather large supply of magnesium fire starters. Some . CCI .22 bird shot rounds.30.06 rounds.
A meet with other members of this group,funds are now available for some solar panels so we will start looking in to it


----------



## paraquack

Starting a garage sale in the morning, been digging out unused, un-necessary fluff all week. The money will be used for prepping in new residence.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Just bought these two torches ("flashlights") the big Maglite (22 GBP/31 US dollars) is metal and weighs a ton even without the 4 batteries, it's ideal for clobbering zombs and I'll routinely carry it around town in my small ruck. I know I could carry a length of metal pipe around instead but if trouble flared and I had to crack zombie skulls with it, i'd probably end up in jail for carrying an offensive weapon, whereas an innocent torch could never be called a weapon..
It's also better than a knife because a knock on the head from it would make a zomb stagger around dazed for a while, giving you the option of making a tactical retreat or finishing him off.
By comparison knives are messy and have no guaranteed stopping power, one sticking might have no effect whatsoever and he could just keep on coming so you'd have to go to work on him in a frenzy of follow-up stickings til he goes down, then have to try to explain to the court why you were packing a blade in the first place..

The small torch is just to keep around the house, it was an impulse buy and I just had to have it because it looked so lonely in the shops display cabinet-


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

That's an amazing price on that Maglite! But seriously, you had to have the smaller light cuz it's camo. It's OK, we understand.


----------



## Old Man

Pickup a complete camouflage ghillie suit. Got it from Midway USA.


----------



## paraquack

New HK Maglite
View attachment 1945


----------



## Infidel

Tried to pick up some .22lr on Thursday but they sold out 15 minutes after they opened the door, I think some of those guys camped out in the Gander Mtn parking lot so they could pick the first numbers from the machine. Today I loaded up some .35 Rem ammo, just some test loads to find the perfect load for the rifle.

-Infidel


----------



## PaulS

I did some weed killing around the homestead and around the property. I repaired the electric mower and did some checking on the crops. Our strawberries are about two weeks from picking and the tomatoes are already forming on the vines. We got the onions in (a little late but they will come up quickly) and cleared some more garden space. I took the day "off" today to let my back rest.... right!


----------



## Old Man

Just got 2 from e-bay, MTM case guard survivor ammo cans. Can wait to get them hide in the ground. A great buy for the money. Pickup the up for 28.00 @ pieces. Have double o-rings, also comes with vci poly bag & vci desiccant pack. My plans is ammo going in the ground.


----------



## PaulS

I took the day off today. I went for a short walk and took it easy on my back. My new sourdough starter is bubbling and alternating between smelling like bread and sourdough at the end of day 5. Not a bad investment for 12 tablespoons of flour and 12 tablespoons of water. Tuesday morning I will grow it and then the following day, if it is ready I plan on making some bread with it to see if it is ready to dry.


----------



## longrider

I've been buying supplies - vinegar, bleach, TP, matches, water purifying pills, snake bite kit, and the biggest one of all... I ordered a SOG SEAL Team knife. 12.3" overall length, 7" blade + sheath. I read some advice on another thread, and this one sounded like it's the shits. So I went ahead and ordered it. I also drove my horse today, getting used to him and him used to my driving. We both did very well.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Planted 3 acres of wheat today, should net about 2 tons of grain in August conservatively.


----------



## Wyoming Rat

Just put in new submersible well pump. Should be good for another decade or two.


----------



## Deebo

Picked up my turkey and fishing license. Ordered a decent crossbow(good reviews), and started some sweet brown sugar jerky curing, and two batches of superhot jerky marinating. Oh, also picked up a pressure cooker yesterday, just becouse Leon's video made me want to cook a roast. also, got some spiderwire fishing line, and prepped my fishing pole. Work is gonna slow down, so i am gearing up for a woods/dune/lake filled summer.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I picked up 3 boxes of AA 12 Gauge #8 shot from Wallyworld. First time they have had any in stock in quite a while. Still virturally no other ammo.


----------



## Al k

I joined Prepper Forums.....Continued to stockpile copper pennies, nickels and silver coins. that is a daily thing...yesterday i added substantially to my food preps.


----------



## PaulS

Today is the end of day seven for my New batch of sourdough starter. It is full of bubbles ans smells just like sourdough should. I am going to "grow" it by adding a couple of cups of flour and water and then give it three days to get good and sour before I make some bread with it.

We mulched the garden to preserve the moisture in the ground and I continue to make progress on my two "garages".
Got a couple of quotes to run the power and panels from the house out to the "garages" and should hear back in a few days on what that will cost. After that is in I will do the wiring myself and then get the inspection so I can put in the insulation and put up the interior walls.


----------



## Infidel

Off to the local Gander Mtn this morning looking for some .22lr ammo (they get their trucks in Wed. night and put the ammo out for Thurs. morning). Alas no .22lr but did manage to pick up a box of .32ACP for my old Walther and a couple boxes of Winchester .223 Rem for a buddy from work. Now maybe he'll be able to shoot the AR he bought 2 months ago. I guess I'll need to start loading .32ACP because at $28/box I can't afford to shoot it much, ouch.

-Infidel


----------



## Montana Rancher

Trimmed the hooves on my EMP proof transportation, I really am getting too old to do that.


----------



## Smitty901

Dinner for 5 with nothing from the store


----------



## paraquack

Found a little ammo at a Wally World. Picked up 100 rounds of 20 ga. and 25 rounds of slugs.


----------



## pastornator

Picked up my second sachele straw from amazon.com.


----------



## MrsInor

While working the church rummage sale, picked up a large bag of candles and a yard of muslin for bandages.


----------



## Macho1021

I picked up 100 rds of 40 S & W, 2000 rds of 5.56, and 200 rds of .308 ammo. Came home and had 1000 rds of 9mm and 500 more 5.56 delivered by UPS. Also ordered the Esbit stove and fire packs from Amazon. Also had my Steyr AUG that I bought on Gunbrokers, delivered to my FFL and picked up a Glock 19 while at the store. I think my BOB is pretty much complete except for a good water filtration system, I have the drops but I really want something more full proof, and I need to focus on shelter for 3. Been looking at tents but could use some help on both water and shelter, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BigWavePrep

Bought 54,000 sheets of toilet paper


----------



## BigWavePrep

Yesterday was christening my new Springfield 1911


----------



## paraquack

Macho1021 said:


> I picked up 100 rds of 40 S & W, 2000 rds of 5.56, and 200 rds of .308 ammo. Came home and had 1000 rds of 9mm and 500 more 5.56 delivered by UPS. Also ordered the Esbit stove and fire packs from Amazon. Also had my Steyr AUG that I bought on Gunbrokers, delivered to my FFL and picked up a Glock 19 while at the store. I think my BOB is pretty much complete except for a good water filtration system, I have the drops but I really want something more full proof, and I need to focus on shelter for 3. Been looking at tents but could use some help on both water and shelter, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Win the lottery?


----------



## Macho1021

LOL, not really. I just keep stock piling as I see deals. Grabbed 100 rds of 9 mm 200 .308, and 100 40 S & W just now.


----------



## paraquack

Where are these .308 Win.? I really need a few.


----------



## Macho1021

paraquack said:


> Where are these .308 Win.? I really need a few.


NH gun store


----------



## internationale trip

Cleaned and put my 22 n 30-06 in new gun boxes


----------



## PaulS

Our onions are coming up, strawberries are ripening and the tomatoes are in full bloom. No sign of blooms on the cantelope or crook-neck squash but I don't expect any for a while. We are still clearing land so the complete garden is not even put together yet.


----------



## ohioguy

My wal mart actually had a good amount of ammo. Got two 100 round packs of 9mm and two 100 round packs of 40 s&w and one box of 223. Price wasn't bad for it either. 25 a box for 9. 35 a box for 40 and 6 bucks for the 20 rounds of 223.


----------



## AntiObama

Homeland had a sale on canned pineapple slices. I bought 24 cans at lunch. Yummy.


----------



## PaulS

After my walk I walked to the lumber yard and ordered the siding for the gable ends of my garages. Tomorrow We will get started on the last step in finishing the outsides. I got one of the three bids for getting power to them - almost $2500 just to get the power from the house to the garages. That is a lot but it is necessary because I can't dig the trenches myself.


----------



## AntiObama

Homeland had a sale on 15.25 oz cans of Del Monte pineapple slices 1.00 each. I bought 24 cans at lunch : )


----------



## grinder37

A day off for me,I took the kids fishing.


----------



## Old Man

Pickup today at wally world 3 boxes of CCI tactical rifle 22 LR's, 375 per boxes. A little more than I wanted to pay, but was afraid to pass them up. $24.97 @ boxes. CCI have always been higher than others even before the shortage. Still I miss the days of Federal 535 per box for $17.99 back before the shortage start.


----------



## Inor

Picked up two really well made, but God awful looking hot pink aluminum water bottles for $3. Had Mrs Inor label them (because my handwriting is worse than most doctors), and filled them with denatured alcohol for the survival packs in our trucks.


----------



## felixx

I joined this forum..
From Christchurch, nz.
After the 2010 and 11 quakes, weeks without water and power I realised my prepping was pretty good.
Wife didn't even realise we had the gear and food stashed.

However I have a lot to learn


----------



## Inor

felixx said:


> I joined this forum..
> From Christchurch, nz.
> After the 2010 and 11 quakes, weeks without water and power I realised my prepping was pretty good.
> Wife didn't even realise we had the gear and food stashed.
> 
> However I have a lot to learn


Welcome Sir!


----------



## csi-tech

Mossberg 500 12 gauge with both shoulder stock and pistol grip. I traded in my 835 ulti mag turkey gun. The 500 is far more versatile.


----------



## felixx

Inor said:


> Welcome Sir!


Thank you, I have been a long time lurker!


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder

I have to admit, I'm pretty proud of myself. I have got caught back up to where I was before my husband took two rounds through the hospital. I was about in panic mode getting low on supplies because of lack of paycheck during his stays, but last week...I did good. LOL

So, I got my prep on again. 

And the husband mentioned last week that we were fixing to work on our 4th bedroom and turn it into a stockroom just for these items. That was surprise, but after he was sick and saw that we made it without purchasing groceries for several weeks, he's loving the idea of being ready even more now than before...


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Most all my "prepping time" and other time has been devoted to clearing out a massive oak tree that fell on my property. I'm on my 4th day, with my brother helping out a bit. I'm running two stihl saws to section it up, moving the sections with a mini-excavator onto my 22' flatbed trailer and then unloading in the barn area. All the brush and slash goes into the dumptruck and is dumped about 3 miles away. I'm estimating there is around 22 cords of wood out of this one tree. It flattened more than a 100 x 100 foot area of the vineyard when it fell. My family and I were sitting in the house after dinner when we heard a huge crash which shook the house and sent a dust cloud 200' in the air. The good news is I won't be short of firewood for the next several years! I'm hoping to sell most of it and put it in the prepper fund though.


----------



## internationale trip

Shopping at fredmuyers n grocery outlet. Got are food for the week and then some


----------



## Smitty901

Marked off some new growth trees to avoid cutting them off.
Added 250 more .45 rounds to the vault


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

I laid down some map grids and identified some areas around me I need to know more about to the North and East of here. I'm starting to feel squeezed and hemmed in by the growing sprawl around my once semi rural surroundings. Once useful egress routes have turned into choke points and fatal funnels.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I finished making up 30 Cal. ammo can "treasure chests" for each of my kids. I painted them silver then used black paint and stenciled their names on each chest. I also sprayed the interior with rubber coating before I painted them. I am trying to make a habit of putting one silver round in each chest once a month. I'm not giving it to them until they are at least 18 years old and I'll tell them it is for emergency use only. I also put a small leather book in each chest for tallying the additions ie. date, quantity and price of rounds.


----------



## Desert Marine

This week we culled 15 doves that we caught on our homestead last week.










I basically do the culling of the animals and my wife helps in skinning, plucking, and cleaning. I do all of the gutting of the sheep and goats. She has no problem gutting rabbits, chickens, ducks, and doves. Anyway where is a pictures of the doves getting ready to be stuffed with herb rice.

Half were stuffed and half were grilled.










We did a lot of gardening work. That meant turning and adding to the 3 huge compost areas. We always take the feathers, guts, and leftovers from the culled animals and add their remains to the compost. Their bones are burned and added to the compost as well.

I planted about six or seven new Date Palm trees. I found their seeds growing in one of the traditional compost sections and dug around their root ball (very tiny) and just transplanted the seedlings. Added Trace Minerals to the gardens as well as the house boundary shrubs.

I cleaned out one of the chicken pens. We just culled 17 new roosters and 15 doves. Took the manure laden ground and added 1/2 to the compost area and 1/2 into the compost tea barrel.

I should be culling 2 goats next month so I separated them and move them to a different part of the land so that they can be fatten up 

Today I'm working on my Aerated Compost Tea Barrel. I'm testing two barrels to see which one of them (the sugar or molasses) works better on in the garden. I will also be field testing to see how tuna, cornmeal and other ingredients will work once I have the bases for my compost tea recipe.

What prepping project(s) are you working on?

Desert Marine


----------



## Smitty901

Two pots of coffee. How is that prepping?
I need coffee grounds lots of them . Turns out they are great for growing mushroom's ,and I plan on eating well while waiting for S to HTF and after wards.
Cut enough Asparagus to feed 5 families and still have left overs. Asparagus is an over looked easy to grow staple food.


----------



## wturner

Added to the wood pile and stacked more in less space.


----------



## PrepperLite

Ordered BOB bags, multi-tool, and lock picking book !! Gotta start somewhere!


----------



## Ripon

I traded 15 oz of silver today for a Ruger P89 the decocking model. I also scored 3 hi cap magazines
with the gun and 300 rounds of 9mm ammo. He valued my silver at $30 oz based on his asking of $450
of the above. He coldn't find silver anyway and was happy - so was I. I have 3 of these Rugers now,
but more importantly I'm up to a dozen hi cap and 4 -10 round magazines. When I part with 2 of them
in the future the buyer will get the 10 round magazines (maybe 2 of them) and I'll be keeping the good
one's.


----------



## csi-tech

Picked up 20 rds. of Military issue 00 buck, a box of Remington 00 buck and a 10 count box of fiocchi rifled slugs. Got it all for $30.00. Yay me!


----------



## PaulS

Harvested some first crop strawberries today between working on the "garages". Just about done on the outside now so it will be time to call the electrician to start the transfer of power.


----------



## Old Man

Just pickup a Mossberg SA 20 Tactical 20 gauge shotgun today. This is just perfect for my wife. It come with pistol grip, ghost ring rear sight, red lighted front sight, and a short tactical rail for extras. Semi auto. Had it ship from NV. Been looking for this shotgun for a while.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Just ordered a pocket chainsaw like the guy on that Alaska show has...

Supreme Products, Inc. Maker of The Pocket Chainsaw


----------



## felixx

2kg of rice
Some powdered soup
2 bags dried peas and carrots


----------



## PrepperDogs

dehydrated 15# of veggies
3-25# salt blocks
160# charcoal
70# coffee


----------



## cntryislandboy

Nothing major yet today. Over the last week was able to get about 200 rounds of 9mm, and about 80 of .223/5.56. I hope by the end of the day to have a inventory list started, and a what I need to get list started.


----------



## poriggity

Heading to camping world today to use a $25 coupon with no minimums and no strings attached. Maybe I'll pick up something good.


----------



## MrsInor

Bought milk to make more cheese tomorrow. Also several bags of veggies to dehydrate tomorrow (spending tomorrow in the kitchen).


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Well today I took advantage of the sale at Lowes on BBQ Briquets...2 x 20 lbs bags for 9.99 before they take 10% off for having a military ID. I bought 80 lbs worth, added the 10 lbs I already had, to a galvanized trash can I bought as well. Im about tempted to swing by the other store and hit them up for another 80 lbs!

Why? 80 lbs for less than 20 bucks is a pretty good price from what I have seen here locally. I also have a small BBQ grill thats perfect for tossing about a dozen briquets into and cooking. Additionally I have a smoker that uses charcoal. Im thinking 90 lbs ought to last me a good long while since it filled the trash can up to the rim, at the rate I would need to use it. I cant help thinking of Bosnia and how wood was scarce, hazardous to go out and scrounge for and how just about everything made of wood had been used for fire wood/ heating and cooking in just a few short months. Figured this would be a good alternative in tough times and its something I will consume over time anyways so its not wasted if TS never HTF.


----------



## poriggity

poriggity said:


> Heading to camping world today to use a $25 coupon with no minimums and no strings attached. Maybe I'll pick up something good.


Picked up 3 solar emergency blankets, a hatchet, and a first aid kit, and walked out paying $0.82!


----------



## MrsInor

Got eight pounds of veggies dehydrated and totally screwed up the cheese. So will be trying the cheese again tomorrow. Good thing there isn't a thread for screwing up - I would probably monopolize it. Inor if you respond to this a heated discussion will be the least of your worries.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Decided to upgrade my get home bag to a larger more comfortable style and purchased this:

Armygear.net -- ILBE Internal-Frame Rucksack + FREE BUCKLE REPAIR SET, MARPAT, USMC Issue

Also decided to get a real multipurpose sleeping bag:

Armygear.net -- Military Modular Sleeping Bags & Compression Sack - GROUND SHIPPING ONLY!!

Once I get these I will repackage my current BOB and post my experiences.


----------



## Inor

MrsInor said:


> Got eight pounds of veggies dehydrated and totally screwed up the cheese. So will be trying the cheese again tomorrow. Good thing there isn't a thread for screwing up - I would probably monopolize it. Inor if you respond to this a heated discussion will be the least of your worries.


I will NEVER give you grief about your cooking.

Mrs Inor is a better cook than my grandma and that is saying something. Now, if you want to talk about... :grin:


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder

I scored several bottles of bleach for less than half price. Clorox concentrated for 1.12 a bottle on clearance than marked half price...and several bottles of bath soap for .50 cents a bottle.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Montana Rancher said:


> Decided to upgrade my get home bag to a larger more comfortable style and purchased this:
> 
> Armygear.net -- ILBE Internal-Frame Rucksack + FREE BUCKLE REPAIR SET, MARPAT, USMC Issue
> 
> Also decided to get a real multipurpose sleeping bag:
> 
> Armygear.net -- Military Modular Sleeping Bags & Compression Sack - GROUND SHIPPING ONLY!!
> 
> Once I get these I will repackage my current BOB and post my experiences.


I have the same pack, along with the accompanying 3 day pack, cap, and hydration system. You will love it, but I do recommend soaking them in water and simple green and doing a bit of hand washing. There's a good chance you have a fair amount of moond dust left over in there, lol..

That is one smoking deal on the sleep system. The other option with bivy is nicely priced as well.

How mu was the shipping on your sleep system?


----------



## Moonshinedave

15lbs of white rice, American grown, vacuum sealed for a day, I hope never comes.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I have the same pack, along with the accompanying 3 day pack, cap, and hydration system. You will love it, but I do recommend soaking them in water and simple green and doing a bit of hand washing. There's a good chance you have a fair amount of moond dust left over in there, lol..
> 
> That is one smoking deal on the sleep system. The other option with bivy is nicely priced as well.
> 
> How mu was the shipping on your sleep system?


The shipping is hard to calculate as I purchased more than I posted

I realized my army poncho was getting brittle and ordered a new one today, also decided to cash out my Cablas bucks today and got 2000 cleaning patches and several bottles of bore cleaner. Also picked up a Eotech sight for $499 which I thought was a sweet deal.


----------



## Prepadoodle

Today's prep: joining a prepper forum in order to start networking with others of like mind.


----------



## Tundra Dweller

Yesterday i picked up another case of 22 ammo.. 5250 rounds. Tomorrow morning i hope to pick up my wood burning bbq and 6 bags of briquettes.


----------



## Inor

Tundra Dweller said:


> Yesterday i picked up another case of 22 ammo.. 5250 rounds. Tomorrow morning i hope to pick up my wood burning bbq and 6 bags of briquettes.


A discovery that I made last weekend - 80 pounds of briquettes fits perfectly in a 20 gallon steel garbage can.


----------



## Tundra Dweller

Inor said:


> A discovery that I made last weekend - 80 pounds of briquettes fits perfectly in a 20 gallon steel garbage can.


Good to know..

I found at a farm sale a half dozen steel drums with the band clamp that holds on the top.. Air tight, mice and bugs can't get in.. All sorts of "out door" stuff is stored in them..


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Tundra Dweller said:


> Good to know..
> 
> I found at a farm sale a half dozen steel drums with the band clamp that holds on the top.. Air tight, mice and bugs can't get in.. All sorts of "out door" stuff is stored in them..


Get a rubber mallet for when you are securing the ring. As you tighten it go around the drum and give a good knock to the ring with your mallet. You will be amazed at how much slack is hidden in the ring when you think it's tight.


----------



## Juggernaut

Sparring hard again to keep my self in great shape and ready


----------



## Infidel

Tundra Dweller said:


> Yesterday i picked up another case of 22 ammo.. 5250 rounds. Tomorrow morning i hope to pick up my wood burning bbq and 6 bags of briquettes.


Where in the hell did you find a case of .22 ammo and how much did it cost? At current prices I'm figuring your first born is probably about what they were asking.

-Infidel


----------



## alterego

*lamps*







The wife found these at the thrift store today two bucks a piece, what a bargain. Full of oil and every thing.


----------



## PaulS

For less money than kerosine you can buy liquid parafin - 100% parafin - to use in kerosine lamps. The benefit is it burns slower and doesn't smell. It also works in the "Alladin" style lamps with a mantle - as does alcohol. Alcohol will not make much light in a kerosine lamp with just a wick but it does produce heat.


----------



## PrepperDogs

I made another charcoal filter for my water system.


----------



## longrider

Worked with my young horse on pulling a travois. He's sooo easy going. Travois made him nervous for about 8 seconds. Then he basically shrugged his shoulders and said "What's next?" Just took it like a champ.


----------



## alterego

where do you get 100% paraffin for such a price???

It is 6 to 8 bucks a quart at wally world.

I would like to get some around, but I have not found a deal on any.


----------



## Aggie Chris

Joined this site after lurking for a couple months.


----------



## PrepperDogs




----------



## Smitty901

A bunch more mags for AR's and AK's. Two very large water tanks coming I do not really need them but will find a use for them.


----------



## poriggity

Didn't buy anything, but my wife moved all of our stuff from the 3 backpacks it was in, and put it all into the bag below. BOB is now complete minus food...


----------



## PaulS

I bought my last paraffin from "liquid candle wax co." ?? aA case of gallons (4) for about $85
That's cheaper than the kerosine you buy at the hardware store.


----------



## Inor

Built the "Inor Mark II Cheese Press From Hell". - This one includes several "improvements" over the Mark I which I made a while ago. Once Mrs Inor uses it for the first time, I will let you know how the improvements worked out and maybe post a short description and a photo.

(Unfortunately, Mrs Inor would not let me follow my original idea for the Mark II which included a hydraulic ram and a diesel engine.) :twisted:


----------



## Prepadoodle

I got a decent medical kit today. First Responder Trauma First Aid Kit


----------



## SAR-1L

Bought a hundred rounds of 20 gauge. It isn't fancy, but it is what I have for the firearm I have. a box of 20 in the coat closet, a box in the bedroom closet, a box in the bathroom covered, one in the trunk, and one in the kitchen in the drawer next to the dishware. You just never know where in your place you might get backed into, or where the intruder is coming from.


----------



## Tundra Dweller

Infidel said:


> Where in the hell did you find a case of .22 ammo and how much did it cost? At current prices I'm figuring your first born is probably about what they were asking.
> 
> -Infidel


Well kind sir.. I live in Canada.. The people up here are going to be in for a shock when SHTF and it comes north. I how ever will be ready.. I am well over 10000 rounds for 22 and lots for my many other arms.. I can walk into most gun shops and buy what ever ammo i would like to buy..I think i read somewhere Canada is getting 10 percent of ammo being produced.. I'm trying my best to buy 1 percent of that lol....


----------



## Tundra Dweller

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Get a rubber mallet for when you are securing the ring. As you tighten it go around the drum and give a good knock to the ring with your mallet. You will be amazed at how much slack is hidden in the ring when you think it's tight.


Yes sir That's what i do.. I do like that these rings have a small ring for a lock so you know if it's been tampered with...


----------



## Tundra Dweller

Picked up free rebar.. Using it to build security bars for the windows..


----------



## grinder37

I love craigslist (sometimes,lol),scored a remington 870 in excellent shape with 200 assorted rounds from slugs and 00 to bird shot for $200 smackers.


----------



## Deebo

No purchases, thank goodness...But still budget prepping, made a tube quiver for my extra bolts. Made two targets by filling large boxes with flat cardboard. At 20 yards, my bolts only go in about halfways.
Shit, I guess I did make a purchase, Saturday I purchased the fiance a "dock demon" small fishing pole and reel from walmart. (9.96), took her fishing, and both my reels were acting up. So, today on way to work, picked up two more. They aren't really survival tough, but Hey, i gotta practice.


----------



## PrepperDogs

Five new ladies were added to the harem today.


----------



## felixx

Built 3 sodacan stoves, similar to the ones on The Soda Can Stove
They boil a cup of water in 4 min and will simmer for 25 min with 1oz meths.

Nice cheap disposable cookers.


----------



## kyletx1911a1

just scoped out the 336 and making the final payment
On a rem 7 mag


----------



## Old Man

Pickup on the internet 500 rounds of number 5 shot 20 gauge shotgun shells.


----------



## Smitty901

After seeing the news the last two weeks.
Another 500 rounds of Green tip 5.56 and 500 .45


----------



## AquaHull

A "Oracle",100 rounds of 5.56 and 400 rounds of .223


----------



## dwight55

Opened the envelope I got in the mail today, . . . had my recently purchased shell plate foro 5.56 that goes on my Hornady reloader.

Plan on rocking them out within the next couple of months.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Deebo

Purchased and transplanted a few jalapenos, 1 habanero, and two tomatao plants in 5 gallon buckets and started my porch garden. 
Not really a prep, but I also "land dragged" my rental property for about an hour and a half, then a half hour of weed chopping that were to close to the house to drag, and then removing all the stones and rocks from the public street so no one would complain. 
Also, got the ground "bluestaked", becouse I am contemplating a replacement septic system, and talked with property owner about cost of system, and she is now ready to give me a price to purchase my acre from her. 
Now, Im waiting on the asking price, so I can get real crazy and do whatever I want.


----------



## ziolo

I bought today can of 7,62x39 - 700 rounds.
100 rounds Czech FMJ
50 rounds Czech JHP

Coz there's no such thing like enough ammo ;]


----------



## Smitty901

Just had to do it another gas piston one. 2.5 X10


----------



## felixx

100rd .223
500 rd .22
25 #2 for 12gua


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Yesterday's bounty was a replacement for the dead foodsaver and a screaming deal on a new in the bag Woodland Camo Bivy for $20.


----------



## captstarlight

Was able to get 2 20 ct boxes of 30-30 shells today. First time I found any local.


----------



## Deebo

Jeesh, everyone is buying ammo. Im eating my libbys sausage gravy and two slices of bread, so I can rotate a new can into my kit.
I guess my ammo purchases have stopped, for now, Im ok, unless we buy a new firearm that isn't a 9, 22, or 12 gauge.


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com

Bought a new .25 cal PCP air gun for target practice and hunting! Its a Benjamin Marauder Air Rifle. Cant wait to get it in the mail! I read lots of good reviews about the accuracy of the .25 and the power upgrades that will bring it up to 50+ foot pounds of energy! Plus I can make my own ammo


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Deebo said:


> Jeesh, everyone is buying ammo. Im eating my libbys sausage gravy and two slices of bread, so I can rotate a new can into my kit.
> I guess my ammo purchases have stopped, for now, Im ok, unless we buy a new firearm that isn't a 9, 22, or 12 gauge.


It's an easy trap to fall into. I have made a determined decision to back off on large ammo purchases inorder to concentrate more on food and medical, along with filling out essentials for BOB's for the rest of the crew since I'm still trying to get the reality it won't be a camping and hiking excurssion across to the younger folks.


----------



## PaulS

When you find a way to get your message across to the young-uns let me know. I will try the same method to get it across to the adults.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

PaulS said:


> When you find a way to get your message across to the young-uns let me know. I will try the same method to get it across to the adults.


There in lies the rub. My yougun's are in their 20's...


----------



## PaulS

well then, we seem to have similar challenges. I raised my kids to think for themselves so I expect that they will.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Ya, my kids are independant thinkers, but they know their Dad well enough that if I ever tell them we have to go, and we have to go NOW, I doubt I'll get much pushback.


----------



## Deebo

Ok, Today I ate my sardines in hot sauce, to empty the food portion of my kit. Thinking of just a can of peanutbutter for the replacement. I am still looking at the "meal bars" that Montana rancher spoke of, anyone try them? What about Cliff bars, havent' read their content or tasted one. Will check Sams club this weekend, unless some says the Montana Rancher bars taste great. may order one.
Thought I was done eating, just remembered the $9.99 " go food sample pack. I had in toolbox at work. Too many servings to eat alone, maybe take it camping this weekend. 
Got the "opening price" on the acre that i live on, and have to do some serious thinking..and price comparisons. 
sealed up my extra strings(X2) and string and rail wax for my crossbow. Need to shoot it some more this weekend...


----------



## csi-tech

Just bought 10 window P mags in .223 from Brownell's. I am learning that I should not trust the government and be prepared for anything. Thank you everyone who voted for this clod.


----------



## paraquack

Found some 7.62 x 51 on sale. I feel funny calling it on sale for that price. Let me rephrase that. I found some 7.62 x 51 for sale and ordered it even tho it was about 40% higher than I used to pay.


----------



## AvengersAssembled

I picked up my first handgun a couple weeks ago, a Ruger Blackhawk Convertible in .357 Magnum/.38 Special, with an extra 9mm cylinder. It definitely fits into my bug out plans. Got some more ammo for it, and re-organized my ammo stash today.


----------



## Montana Rancher

I just ordered the solar system for the home that I have been mentioning over the last 2 months. When completed I will have 3000 watts worth of solar panels and a 4400w inverter run by a 48v system of 8L16 batteries. 

The system is expandable, I will probably need more solar panels to go off the grid but I will initially grid tie it to get the tax credit.


----------



## mikes69baja

If you guys are looking for ammo... Check out Slickguns | Best deals on guns and ammo posted by users . There are some good deals on 223 and 7.62x54 right now.... It changes daily...


----------



## mikes69baja

On another note. I started stocking up on Antibiotics. Read a good prepper medical book about using fish aquarium antibiotics. I was able to buy Fish_Mox 500mg on line for about 30 bucks. According to the book (written by a doctor) its the same as amoxicillin. The fish stuff is identical to the Pharmacy. Anyone else doing this?


----------



## Montana Rancher

A Doctor's Thoughts on Antibiotics, Expiration Dates, and TEOTWAWKI, by Dr. Bones - SurvivalBlog.com


----------



## shotlady

scored 500 556 for 110 bux. id say im happy and a new green dot. this ole boy at the range likes me he gave me 1000 rounds a coupla weeks ago. i gotta get some one with 22 sweet on me lol!


----------



## Deebo

shotlady said:


> scored 500 556 for 110 bux. id say im happy and a new green dot. this ole boy at the range likes me he gave me 1000 rounds a coupla weeks ago. i gotta get some one with 22 sweet on me lol!


Shotlady, you minx...Dont let him try to correct your shooting form.....


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

shotlady said:


> scored 500 556 for 110 bux. id say im happy and a new green dot. this ole boy at the range likes me he gave me 1000 rounds a coupla weeks ago. i gotta get some one with 22 sweet on me lol!





Deebo said:


> Shotlady, you minx...Dont let him try to correct your shooting form.....


Especially if it's from the prone or kneeling position:-o


----------



## Deebo

Damn, promised myself I wasn't looking for any more guns.....But, a coworker just sold me his new in the box Springfield 9, with all the ammo I have sold him, and his .40 conversion slide and magazine. Ah well, one can never have to many beautful ladies in his collection. now, I have to add .40 caliber ammo to my inventory.


----------



## Deebo

Prone position form training...Covering the basics....


----------



## Piratesailor

2000 fmj bullets delivered yesterday ready for loading. 

Reviewing options for a tri-fuel generator.

Ordered more long term food items (a monthly activity along with shopping and rotating food)

Started putting together a couple of get home bags.

Finalized our hurricane plan.


----------



## Tundra Dweller

Picking up spare cap, rotor, plugs and wires for my 80 gmc 4x4.. 
I'm still looking for someone to build me a pair of 30 gallon fuel tanks and toss those 20 gallon saddle tanks..


----------



## Tundra Dweller

500 rounds of 9mm today..


----------



## Smitty901

Brown truck showed up 500 rounds 5.56 62 gr green tip


----------



## Ripon

$59.99 today for 3 peach trees. They are about 4.5/5 feet high right now. I will be planting them like I did the pears last year
in a triangle about 3 feet apart. I will be setting up one watering line for all three, they will provide cross pollination like the 
pears and for the effort of one tree I'll get 3x the fruit. Plus there should be a slight variation in the delivery time on all three
so I'll likely have fruit over 6 to 9 weeks.


----------



## Tundra Dweller

Ripon said:


> $59.99 today for 3 peach trees. They are about 4.5/5 feet high right now. I will be planting them like I did the pears last year
> in a triangle about 3 feet apart. I will be setting up one watering line for all three, they will provide cross pollination like the
> pears and for the effort of one tree I'll get 3x the fruit. Plus there should be a slight variation in the delivery time on all three
> so I'll likely have fruit over 6 to 9 weeks.


Are you going to can them for later use?


----------



## Ripon

Oh yeah. Right now we don't can any of the pears - we just planted them last fall. But once we have full production out of these trees we'll be canning all we can. We usually donate a lot of the oranges to the church but we have fresh oranges here about 3 months of the year too. We have jarred some peaches we've bought in the past for use later in the year.



Tundra Dweller said:


> Are you going to can them for later use?


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I picked up two 550 gallon fuel tanks for cheap. I spent all day sanding them down to prime and paint them. After dinner, my wife and I planned out our new garden area. It will be more than 10 times the size of our current one. I won't have time to get it done this year, but plan on having it ready for planting next spring. It was a good day. (Also had a bald eagle which was chasing an osprey swoop down about 40' over our heads. They sounded like a couple of jets. It was amazing!)


----------



## wesley762

Me and my daughter for Fathers day when shooting with our bow's that's about as good as it gets 

Practice = being prepared


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

After the official Dad's day stuff I set out for 2 hours of swinging a machette in the mid day Texas sun. I figured it was time to give it up when some dude with a sickle named Thanatos stopped by and said it looked like I could use a hand

EDIT: I can safely say swinging a machette in a sustained Zombie attack is not in my plans.


----------



## paraquack

Ripon said:


> Oh yeah. Right now we don't can any of the pears - we just planted them last fall. But once we have full production out of these trees we'll be canning all we can. We usually donate a lot of the oranges to the church but we have fresh oranges here about 3 months of the year too. We have jarred some peaches we've bought in the past for use later in the year.


I don't know if you have any places like Menards around your area, but a friend talked with manager about the trees he rights off and tosses in the trash due to no sales. Told the manager he'd pay $5 each for up to 20 of them. The manager of course said he was crazy and my friend said Menards would be making $5 each instead of nothing. He got 20 fruit trees last fall. Lost 6 over the winter.


----------



## Ripon

Well I'm tree maxed here in Cali now. I won't plant more trees in Nevada till I live there. They need lots of attention to make it in the desert. 

Today's prep was a trade. A Ruger 10-22, a brick of 22LR, and 3 10 rnd magazines was given up by me for a Ruger P95 with 2 10 round magazines and 3 coveted 15 round magazines and holster. This will be an extra P Series 9mm for me. It will be available to trade ASAP as I just wanted the magazines and barter wise I feel the 9mm has more value then the 10-22 right now.


----------



## PaulS

My prep for the day was solidifying family ties.
We had dinner with three generations of us. Venison roast (9 lbs), red potatoes (4 lbs), fruit salad (just enough), carrots (two pounds), each of the kids brought stuff from their gardens and we had left-overs after 8 kids, and 9 adults ate their fill. We talked about the upcoming silhouette match on tuesday, baseball, and the kids tossed the football and played some catch with the baseball. I made an appointment to set my grandson's new rod and reel up so we can go fishing again soon. We pulled some wires in the "garages" and genuinely had a great time just spending the time together.

All in all it was a perfect father's day for all four of the fathers that were there.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

PaulS, that is one awesome day.

I'll be attending the Rangers vs A's game tonight with my best friend since 8th grade, and with a little luck the guy who was my Big Brother thru Big Brothers/Big Sisters all those years ago will be able to attend as well. Maintaining the ties that bind is essential.


----------



## Montana Rancher

I got 3 more rolls of canon fuse in the mail today, 50 feet each









Good for some good old fun, a short piece of stainless steel wire, a roll of army communications wire and a 9 volt battery and you can remotely light the fuse.

- CannonFuse.com


----------



## longrider

I worked in the garden, making improvements. I'm doing containers up on cinder blocks, so I don't have to get on hands and knees, or even sit on a stool. I just walk around them. They are 2 feet apart, to access all sides of the tubs. I'm adding more. I hope the onions I put in today actually grow. We'll see. I might do a wire hoop w/ clear plastic over them, to extend the growing season, if they aren't at a decent size when the frost hits. Experimenting, and learning. OH! I have herbs growing, and I love the smells. I'll bring those inside for the winter. I have a good South-facing window for that.

Tomarrow, I drive my horse Teddy, to town just for fun and to see how long it takes. Just 3 miles, but big hills to and from. Should be ok. Love to drive. Went on a 3D bow shoot Sunday. I did OK, considering I haven't shot in a while. Please, don't ask for a score....:grin: Let's just say I got a lot of "rump roast". :sad:


----------



## Deebo

Hey Longrider, at least you did some shooting..And rump roast is good, just cook it longer..


----------



## Old Man

I am a 1911 handgun guy, but layaway at my local dealer my first Glock. If felt great in my hand. Can't wait to get it out of layaway. Oh it is a model 23 FDE. I hope it shoots as good as it felt.


----------



## Prepadoodle

Got and installed a Magpul B.A.D. lever on my Troy 5.56 carbine. Wrote a review in the reviews section. Pondered about stuff that needed pondering.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Contacted a person I know, respect and is qualified to do what I need. He will be coming over to do a full scale security review of my property. I am very interested to hear what he has to say.


----------



## felixx

I got some more candles and matches in


----------



## PaulS

I put dinner in the slow cooker this morning - Chicken, red potatoes, celery, and carrots and then made breakfast - the wife wanted (and got) a cheese omlet with mushrooms and my brother and I had eggs over easy with smoked pork belly - kinda like bacon but different.

We got a couple more of the electrical circuits run in the "garages" before it got too warm in there to work. We now have all the wall outlets wired in (9 circuits) and the two circuits for the lights ready to run. It is coming along nicely - when completed we will start the wiring on the other "garage".

This afternoon I shot a couple of rounds of small bore (22LR) silhouette and my shooting is improving with the last round knocking down 16 of 20 targets off-hand at ranges from 20 to 80 yards. The targets are chickens (1" high x 2" wide semi-circle) at 20 yards, Pigs (2" high x 4" wide) at 40 yards, turkeys (5" high and 3" wide) at 60 yards, and rams (3" high and 6" wide) at 80 yards. The shooting is off-hand and no slings or body support. I have only been to the last four shoots and I am showing a great deal of improvement. 8 years recovering from a back injury and two operations means I have to work through the pain to get the two rounds of shooting completed. I am looking forward to getting back to 38 to 40 average for both sessions.

It feels good to be competing against myself and not worrying about what the others are shooting.


----------



## ziolo

New delivery.
TAPCO compensator for my AK.


----------



## PalmettoTree

Surely with my wife working me like a Jew in Egypt, you do not expect me to do something everyday.


----------



## PaulS

Every day I do something related to my prep work. Even just going for a walk, stopping to talk with neighbors is applicable to prepping. Most days I spend the cool morning hours working on my two "garages" to get them completed. I manage to cook meals - just like I would in a SHTF case - grind flour, bake bread, harvest a bit from our starter garden, take my grandkids fishing and spend some time on the computer planning new projects.

I usually have time for quality time with my wife too!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

I consider striving to learn something about the world around you every day is a qualified prepping activity. Heck, even mentally reviewing where you think you stand vs where you want to be is useful.


----------



## Tundra Dweller

100 rounds of 44 mag, 250 of 9mm and 50 shafts for my compound bow. I am happy with my ammo stocks.. I need to work on outside stuff more but the rains are brutal..


----------



## Gaffer57

I live overseas and move every few years so it is tough to prep for the long term. I do try to keep 2-3 months food on hand in case of SHTF. I have also found some items in less developed countries that will fit nicely into my self reliance plan when I retire and return to the US. An example is the two man crosscut saw (Chinese made of course) that I bought while living in Africa. My most recent find was laundry soap in bars for hand washing clothes, still widely used around the world but rarely seen in the US.


----------



## Gaffer57

I agree, with Rigged for Quiet, knowledge is the most valuable prep we can acquire.


----------



## Piratesailor

Stripped and reevaluate my get home bags. Reviewed our hurricane plans. Ordered some food last night and will seal them next week when they arrive. I also made 400rds of 9mm for training next week.


----------



## PrepperLite

Ordered 250 rounds of .45 ACP ::rambo::


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

I was thinking this was going to be a day of no Preps until Ms. RfQ just walked in carrying two big packages of TP. This was followed by 4 more packages.

More amazing than that, she's talking the talk and offering ideas she has obviously spent some time thinking about. Until now all the planning has been left up to me.

WOOT!


----------



## Infidel

Picked up 325rds of Federal auto match .22lr ammo at gander mtn. Would have bought more but only allowed 1 bulk box. Had to wait an hour after I pulled my # (#3 in line) but I got some. .308 ammo is finally back on the shelves and they had .223 and 9mm also so maybe there's an end in sight to this. This is the first time I've seen .22lr in about 2 months and I missed it the last time they had it by about 10 minutes. Going to try again next week maybe I can get another box.

-Infidel


----------



## Montana Rancher

I broke out my metal band saw and cut out rack for the solar panels today, I also built the enclosure for the batteries and hoisted them into position. The batteries are on a shelf about 7 feet high so I has to hoist them up with a small hoist tackle. Each battery is about 120 lbs.


----------



## Smitty901

Test firing a sample of rounds boxed up for storage in 1975 . Still good to go
Sealing up a reasonable amount of 9mm,5.56 and 7.62X39 for long term storeage


----------



## PrepperLite

Inventoried safe... hand counting loose rounds is a pain...


----------



## PaulS

Well, today we got the last of the lighting wired in the first "garage" and tomorrow we will wire the outdoor outlets and that part will be done. Then we get to start wiring on the second "garage".


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Got a good deal on an M3 Medic bag, a new in the package C.A.T, and several/various bandages. The guy I bought everything from threw in an IFAK pouch as well.

Yay.


----------



## pharmer14

I've spent the past 3 weeks (one left to go) in a hospital in a 3rd world country... After spending time in my surrounding area, I think I have a pretty good idea what any "post collapse" society might look like... thank goodness I have a BOL off the beaten path!


----------



## Leon

Just got a premade chicken coop that's just gorgeous, all stained in tung oil with a red tin roof. Me and sis can pick it up and move it around the garden to control bugs and fertilize. Now for chickens. What chickens should I get? Hank has some brown leghorns I like, then again this rig is only good for 6 hens so. I don't mind loud chickens, I like to hear a cluck or two back there in the plantation. Morans, leghorns, barred rocks, I cannot friggin decide at this point. Leaning toward brown leghorns.


----------



## felixx

Ordered some 1st aid supplies
Made some small sachets of oil, seasoning, ointment etc, using sealed drinking straws for hiking.
(Not really prepping, but they work well)


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

I found a local Tactical Training school, with range, ran by ex Military and Law Enforcement. They even have combat medic and trauma training (thru an outside partner I can't find a link for) along with the standard basic and advanced pistol/rifle/carbine/shotgun training. Heck, there's even a known distance sniper course that got my attention. AND!!!!!!! there's a shoot house, but it's Airsoft only, lol.

Gonna be checking this one out, since former military can use the range for a whopping $10 a visit! Annual membership is only $200, not sure if there is a military/LEO/First Responder discount on that yet. I'd love to do courses that ShotLady did, but shesh Louise, with travel costs and the course cost it's just not gonna happen.

I VERY much like that there is a qualification process prior to be allowed use.

Fusion Website Home

EDIT: Military (Active/Reserve?Vet) annual membership is only $100. Honey, I'm home!


----------



## Armed Paramedic

My first post here..... Case of chili and two big jars of peanut butter from Same club. Oh and a case of water.


----------



## Deebo

Full inventory of ammo. Looks like I will be o.k. The co-worker I baught the XD40 from delivered me "all his ammo", which was part of the purchase, and I had to do some rearrainging to accomadate the new addition of .40 Caliber ammo. I still haven't been replenishing the "dry goods", or the canned foods, which I have been "bacheloring" off of, and currently cleaaning the freezers out, by not buying anything, but cooking and taking it to work(lots of hungry friends). 
My little "porch garden" is doing good, One big tomatoe plant, one small one, and a couple different peppers.


----------



## Old Man

Got my glock 23 Gen 4 FDE 40 S&W out of layaway today. I just could not stand it being in layaway. I am a total 1911 guy, but I have to admit this is a nice well round firearm. I have never been a big fan of glocks, but this one is impressive. I own a Gen 1 glock 17 ways back any never like it. Just was not my cup of tea. Sold very soon after. I do like the thinner blackstrap on this Gen 4 model. I like the 13 plus one carrying capacity. 
I took it to the shoot range today and the trigger was very crisp which like a lot. The firearm performed flawlessly. I plan to carry it for a while and wait and see if it grows on me. I will be shooting it a lot more at the range. As of today using Remington HTP JHP.


----------



## Doomsday

They been hard to find and I was lucky get 2000 small rifle primers for 5.56 reloading.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Just arrived today

8 Gallon Copper Moonshine Still | Moonshine Kit

To make distilled water for my solar battery bank of course.


----------



## paraquack

Of Course, you can do that too!


----------



## Montana Rancher

Distilling has always been a passion of mine even though I've never done it. I purchased a book back in the 80's on how to make grain alcohol fuel for a car and have continued to research it. I have a few garbage cans full of grain and it will be fun to combine my curiosity with the many books I have and turn out a viable product.

I understand that a prepper that earns $130k + a year is not normal, but it does give me the ability to try almost anything and help others learn from my experience.


----------



## AvengersAssembled

Today I packed away four 1,200 calorie emergency food ration bars, and wrapped up some of my silver quarters in my pack.


----------



## Tundra Dweller

made a deal .. Traded my 17hmr that i never use and have very little ammo for for a mil spec 2 meter radio and 250 rounds of 9mm ammo..


----------



## paraquack

Montana Rancher said:


> Distilling has always been a passion of mine even though I've never done it. I purchased a book back in the 80's on how to make grain alcohol fuel for a car and have continued to research it. I have a few garbage cans full of grain and it will be fun to combine my curiosity with the many books I have and turn out a viable product.
> 
> I understand that a prepper that earns $130k + a year is not normal, but it does give me the ability to try almost anything and help others learn from my experience.


Don't forget that some rubber hoses, etc. in cars deteriorate rapidly from high concentrations of ethanol.


----------



## PaulS

Not since the 1950s has ethanol had any effect on fuel grade rubber products. I have a 1966 and two 1973 Fords that have been running on the ethanol flavored gas for many years without a single issue.
Methanol will affect rubber products but not ethanol. Methanol is corrosive but not ethanol. Ethanol more readily absorbs water and as such acts to clean your fuel system of any corrosion, leaving behind nice clean lines. If you have corroded lines and then use ethanol that corrosion will be cleaned out and deposited in your filter. That is not corrosion caused by the ethanol - it is just cleaned out by the ethanol.


----------



## Prepadoodle

I've been searching for a new place to live for weeks now, and might have found the perfect place today. 9 acres, about half wooded and half cleared, with a spring fed pond, in a low population density area in USDA zone 7. The place is almost entirely surrounded by National Forests. Still early in the process, but I am kinda excited about it.


----------



## Prepadoodle

Woohooo, UPS just brought me 1,000 rounds of .22lr. I ordered these weeks ago from Cabela's for like 5 cents a round, and had forgotten they were on backorder status. In case yer wondering, I got Winchester M-22 40 gr, 1255 FPS.  Bulk ammo isn't my first choice, but these days, you gotta get what you can get.


----------



## longrider

I picked up a couple of books from the library. The first is How to butcher anything. It seems a great book with diagrams, charts, pictures of cuts, etc. The other book is on fabric dyeing with plants. Very interesting, and a nice trade skill, I think. I can't wait to try it. The butchering book I think I might try to order. The step by step is very good, and the diagrams are really good too. I watched the "Pioneer House" DVDs. It really made me think. They had 9 inches of snow in the middle of JUNE! It was set in Montana, but still...


----------



## Inor

Finished building the _Inor Mark I Saw Cart From Hell_. Okay, it is not really a "prep", but I am pretty happy with it anyway.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I spent 12 hours today sanding, welding, grinding and finally putting primer on my new (used) bulk fuel tanks. I hope to get them painted on Tuesday and then install them.


----------



## Boss Dog

I've been collecting 5 gallon food-grade buckets with lids from a local deli. They go through a bucket of pickles about every other week or so. They had been throwing them in the dumpster and would end up in the landfill. Wash the pickle brine out of them and you have air & water tight containers to build your own survival stock pile of dry goods. Now the deli-guy rinses them out for me and brings them too me at my work (just around the corner). Can't beat that with a stick!


----------



## AvengersAssembled

Got a bottle of honey to add to the stash, and picked up some more medical gloves (latex free).


----------



## Montana Rancher

I finally ordered some green coffee beans, decided to go hole hog and get a 25lb bag, I can't wait to roast some but I'm starting haying tomorrow and so I'll be pretty busy for the next 3 weeks.

Unroasted Colombian Supremo - Unroasted Coffee - Coffee Bean Direct

Green coffee isn't much cheaper than Costco per pound but it keeps longer and is supposed to be great freshly roasted.

I'll let you know.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

My 500 55gr FMJ bullets arrived today, much more quickly than I had expected! I also spent about 3 hours rethinking food storage and ways to greatly increase our stores in an economic manner. It does involve adding some things that currently are not regular items of our pantry, but they can be worked into being more familiar.

The storage strategy was prompted by the unfortunate news that one of our safe havens may be in danger of having to be sold by the family that owns the land. A job loss may force relocation and it may not be practical for them to hold onto it. It also has me wondering if it may not be time to accelerate our own plans for abandoning Sprawlburbia and enduring a 160ish mile round trip commute for a the next few years just so we can lock down our preferred loaction/area on our own terms.

Oh, I also debunked the myth that my BOB eating utensils are unbreakable, heh


----------



## Tundra Dweller

Went to a farm auction.. scored a good load of drive belts.. various sizes and shapes.. Ones used for old farm equipment..


----------



## Deebo

Ordered 10 of the 3600 calorie emergency food bars from "quakkare", these were suggested my Montana Rancher, I will review for everyone when they arrive.


----------



## Smitty901

Building material ordered to be delivered Friday attic space above garage for more storage and over all room requires a redesign of the roof.


----------



## Old Man

Reloading 500 rounds of 155 gr JHP 40 S&W today.


----------



## Smitty901

I crossed a line I had been putting off for years . Ordered a lee pro 1000 re-loader.
Just to big a pile of brass around here not to.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Smitty901 said:


> I crossed a line I had been putting off for years . Ordered a lee pro 1000 re-loader.
> Just to big a pile of brass around here not to.


Welcome to the madness Smitty.


----------



## PaulS

I hope you get good results from your Lee press. My experience with Lee turret presses was not good. The turrets have too much play - they have to in order to turn and be removable - to make ammo that is accurate enough for me. It was OK for short pistol brass but reloading bottle neck rifle cartridges was a disaster. I ended up with bent necks and had a hard time figuring out why until I put a dial indicator on the turret and pulled the handle down. The turret would rock over 0.010 inch from its at rest position making the alignment terrible. I gave the press to my brother for his pistol loading.
I don't mean to come down on Lee products, I started reloading with the Lee loader kits 43 years ago and produced some very accurate ammo and I have heard that others have good results with their Lee presses. I prefer more accuracy than most and opt for the RCBS and my old Lyman turret press. I got rid of my Dillon progressive because I couldn't trust it to place primers right side up and powder level inspection was iffy at best. I guess I am too set in my ways to go very far from them. Maybe I should write out the process I use to reload brass into ammunition to demonstrate just how retentive a person can be.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

8 person dome tent (Ozark Trail)
4 person dome tent (Kelty)
10 emergency mylar blankets
40 rds 7.62x39
100 rds .223

All for $95.00

Go Me!


----------



## Montana Rancher

PaulS said:


> I hope you get good results from your Lee press. My experience with Lee turret presses was not good. The turrets have too much play - they have to in order to turn and be removable - to make ammo that is accurate enough for me. It was OK for short pistol brass but reloading bottle neck rifle cartridges was a disaster. I ended up with bent necks and had a hard time figuring out why until I put a dial indicator on the turret and pulled the handle down. The turret would rock over 0.010 inch from its at rest position making the alignment terrible. I gave the press to my brother for his pistol loading.
> I don't mean to come down on Lee products, I started reloading with the Lee loader kits 43 years ago and produced some very accurate ammo and I have heard that others have good results with their Lee presses. I prefer more accuracy than most and opt for the RCBS and my old Lyman turret press. I got rid of my Dillon progressive because I couldn't trust it to place primers right side up and powder level inspection was iffy at best. I guess I am too set in my ways to go very far from them. Maybe I should write out the process I use to reload brass into ammunition to demonstrate just how retentive a person can be.


I was going to like your post, but I thought it may be misunderstood. I don't have anything against LEE but I prefer Dillion progressives and I have what must be the first model ever discovered.

What I like about your post was;

"Maybe I should write out the process I use to reload brass into ammunition to demonstrate just how retentive a person can be"

Which when it comes to reloading, I am right there with you brother!


----------



## PaulS

Well, in the next few days I will try to make the time to write it out then.
After that we can compare notes and see if I need to add anything to my process - I won't remove any of it - I've had good results making rifle ammo that shoots sub MOA groups - even with me behing the trigger.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

I've recently reacquired a reloading set up. It's been 20 years or so since I reloaded, and it was exclusively pistol back then. Any recipes you guys post up would be most appreciated.


----------



## littleblackdevil

New to prepping and this site. Have enjoyed reading the posts from you all and figured I would give this a try...

My first prep was buying a 12 g 870 Express with a 28 inch barrel for hunting. I ordered a 18 inch barrel, seperately, for defense. It was my first firearm purchase so I wanted something versatile.

I also puchased 250- #7 target load shells for practice.

I have been researching handguns and am pretty set on a Sig P226 9mm. Does any one have any thoughts?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

It's pretty hard to find a flaw in the 226, but there are cheaper and as reliable alternatives out there for a 9mm. Are you guys having as much trouble finding 9mm ammo up there as we are down here?

It's really easy to get fixated on the defense end of prepping, but remember to chip away at the other essentials of food, water, shelter, first aid, tools, etc.

Welcome to the site! Have you guys had your 2 days of summer in Winterpeg yet?


----------



## littleblackdevil

Haha, actually the last two summers have been pretty good so I can't complain. 

It doesnt seem to be much of an issue buying any ammunition up here from what I can tell. It seems to be more expensive but available.
My thinking on 9mm was that in some kind of teotwawki scenario 9mm might be easier to come across. (I totally made that up but its a theory). And as for the Sig I am only planning on buying one handgun so I figured that I would get the one I liked. And hope that I dont regret it.

As for the important preps IE food, water , medicine etc I totally agree. I need to start working on it. Enough sculking around on this site in my pyjamas and do something already!!

Im thinking of coming up with the suggested minimum 72 hrs kit and growing my stocks from there.


----------



## Tundra Dweller

Rigged for Quiet said:


> It's pretty hard to find a flaw in the 226, but there are cheaper and as reliable alternatives out there for a 9mm. Are you guys having as much trouble finding 9mm ammo up there as we are down here?
> 
> It's really easy to get fixated on the defense end of prepping, but remember to chip away at the other essentials of food, water, shelter, first aid, tools, etc.
> 
> Welcome to the site! Have you guys had your 2 days of summer in Winterpeg yet?


i can buy 223, 9mm, 45, dang near anything i want at any given time. Cases of 22 shells are easy to find. Not the 50 round box.. not the 500 round box.. but the 5000 round case.


----------



## Tundra Dweller

littleblackdevil said:


> Haha, actually the last two summers have been pretty good so I can't complain.
> 
> It doesnt seem to be much of an issue buying any ammunition up here from what I can tell. It seems to be more expensive but available.
> My thinking on 9mm was that in some kind of teotwawki scenario 9mm might be easier to come across. (I totally made that up but its a theory). And as for the Sig I am only planning on buying one handgun so I figured that I would get the one I liked. And hope that I dont regret it.
> 
> As for the important preps IE food, water , medicine etc I totally agree. I need to start working on it. Enough sculking around on this site in my pyjamas and do something already!!
> 
> Im thinking of coming up with the suggested minimum 72 hrs kit and growing my stocks from there.


Welcome to a great site with good people and good info..


----------



## felixx

2000 feet of paracord to make bracelets and game carriers and rifle slings these will be sold to make some cash to buy some bits n pieces


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

littleblackdevil said:


> Haha, actually the last two summers have been pretty good so I can't complain.
> 
> It doesnt seem to be much of an issue buying any ammunition up here from what I can tell. It seems to be more expensive but available.
> My thinking on 9mm was that in some kind of teotwawki scenario 9mm might be easier to come across. (I totally made that up but its a theory). And as for the Sig I am only planning on buying one handgun so I figured that I would get the one I liked. And hope that I dont regret it.
> 
> As for the important preps IE food, water , medicine etc I totally agree. I need to start working on it. Enough sculking around on this site in my pyjamas and do something already!!
> 
> Im thinking of coming up with the suggested minimum 72 hrs kit and growing my stocks from there.


He said he's only going to buy one hand gun::rambo:::lol: My friend, they are like Lay's potato chips. NOBODY has just one!

But.....if yer just gonna have one, and have the toonies to get it, a 226 is an awesome piece of gun.


----------



## Prepadoodle

My new blade came today. It's a Schrade SCHF9 and is a BEAST of a knife. I also got a fire starter and sharpener to stuff in the sheath's pouch. I'm gonna go chop something up and then post in the knifes section.


----------



## captstarlight

Started to rebuild the chicken coop today. We had 6 layers something got to them because of a building flaw when i originally built it. We have someone we know who is moving and has to get rid of her chickens so we are getting them from her.


----------



## longrider

Welcome to the site, littleblackdevil.

Captstarlight, I have chicken envy. I wish I could have a few.... One day!

I have started on an exercise regimine. Nothing over-the-top or even close to the top. Just some walking more often, as well as the riding I do. I also cranked up my carb counting again, which helps me feel really good. I will be putting on my BOB next week and tackling a couple of miles. If it gets to be too much, I'll make the dogs drag it back. JK

I'm also revising my dog harnesses. I have a better idea for them, than what I used before.

I learned how to make yeast from scatch.

Seriously adding to my "land savings" account. I hope the price per acre goes down in the next 2 or 3 years. 'Sorry all you land owners, but at least the taxes will go down. (I hope)

Found more candles and some candle wax at garage sales

And My friend suggested, that anyone with a pace maker or a defibulator head for an x-ray department (where the walls are lead lined) if an EMP is predicted. I thought that was a really smart idea. So I passed it on to my co-worker with a defiulator. (of course she blew me off, but she now knows where to go if she hears of an EMP.) I don't mind her thinking I'm nuts. Water off a duck's back.


----------



## littleblackdevil

Well lets just say that the loonies out number the toonies but I work hard. Thanks for the advice. Its nice to hear good feedback. I also wouldnt be upset if I accidently bought more than one. Perhaps a cheaper one.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

longrider said:


> Welcome to the site, littleblackdevil.
> 
> Captstarlight, I have chicken envy. I wish I could have a few.... One day!
> 
> I have started on an exercise regimine. Nothing over-the-top or even close to the top. Just some walking more often, as well as the riding I do. I also cranked up my carb counting again, which helps me feel really good. I will be putting on my BOB next week and tackling a couple of miles. If it gets to be too much, I'll make the dogs drag it back. JK
> 
> I'm also revising my dog harnesses. I have a better idea for them, than what I used before.
> 
> I learned how to make yeast from scatch.
> 
> Seriously adding to my "land savings" account. I hope the price per acre goes down in the next 2 or 3 years. 'Sorry all you land owners, but at least the taxes will go down. (I hope)
> 
> Found more candles and some candle wax at garage sales
> 
> And My friend suggested, that anyone with a pace maker or a defibulator head for an x-ray department (where the walls are lead lined) if an EMP is predicted. I thought that was a really smart idea. So I passed it on to my co-worker with a defiulator. (of course she blew me off, but she now knows where to go if she hears of an EMP.) I don't mind her thinking I'm nuts. Water off a duck's back.


Actually carryinig your BOB is a great idea. It's an advantage being rural, cuz in a subdivision the neighbors tend to talk:lol: Are any of your horses by chance pack animals?

Good advice on the x-ray room, BUT...... I don't think in an actual EMP event there is gonna be a lot of forewarning, sadly.


----------



## Old Man

Well, this may sound crazy for prepping but went through knee surgery that has been hold me back in the event something happens. Hurts like hell right now, but praying it will get better.


----------



## PaulS

If you have a pacemaker the only kind of EMP you need to be concerned with is a high altitude nuclear blast EMP - you won't get any warning on that one, sorry to say. 

Your body may provide enough shielding but a lead lined room won't do anything to stop any EMP. The lining would have to be stainless steel, copper or aluminum. lead has about as much effect on an EMP as steel reinforced concrete - little to none.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Today I (and some help) poured the concrete slab for a summer kitchen we are building in our barn. It will be used for canning, dehydrating, making jerky and processing game animals. My wife is very excited about it and we are looking forward to using it in the years to come when our kids get a bit older.


----------



## PaulS

Ok, how do the animals feel about you cooking in their living-room, or which ever room it is?

I take it this is an un-used barn?


----------



## Deebo

Old Man said:


> Well, this may sound crazy for prepping but went through knee surgery that has been hold me back in the event something happens. Hurts like hell right now, but praying it will get better.


Not crazy at all, my dad had knee surgery, and he became a different person, he would be "dark days" or "happy days", and after the constant nagging pain of his bad knee went away, he had many many less dark days..Good luck with the recovery. I hope to hit MOOON LAKE Mississppi for a day of swimming on my vacation...


----------



## Old Man

Deebo said:


> Not crazy at all, my dad had knee surgery, and he became a different person, he would be "dark days" or "happy days", and after the constant nagging pain of his bad knee went away, he had many many less dark days..Good luck with the recovery. I hope to hit MOOON LAKE Mississppi for a day of swimming on my vacation...


Thank you


----------



## PaulS

My prep for the day is refilling prescriptions from the doctor. Later this week I will turn in the old ones and they will be used in some third world country next year.


----------



## alterego

I went just over the hill from the back of my house and dug on the top of the revien I have been trying to find the source of the water coming out of the hill for a couple of years, It seams to meander and come out here there and every where. I dug a hole about the size of a bath tub. I hope it will stay filled because I went down about two feet and hit clay.

This water is a crazy location as it is basically at the top of a 50 foot incline, about ten feet in elevation down from the top of the hill I built my house on. Hard to explain.

It is hard for me to believe water will come out of the ground on top of a hill.

I would believe this water source to be three feet down from my basement about 125 feet away from the corner of the basement.

I can not nail down a well source, but it would be easy to fence around it for my cows, ducks and chickens to be able to drink from it.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Added another 7 gal aqua-tainer for water storage and some Aplicare Povidone -Iodine scrubbing solution for medic bag.

100 rds of .40 S&W just because it was on the shelf at WallyWorld for .36 per round.


----------



## Smitty901

Have what we need now it is a madder of increasing the wants.
500 more 5.56 green tip


----------



## PaulS

I used Friday to get rid of the ground plants and grasses close to the homestead and out buildings. It's good to keep the fire block between me and the rest of the world. I used about 16 gallons of spray from a 2 gallon sprayer and I think I hurt my deltoids - pulled or strained them. On Saturday I fired in the smallbore silhouette competition in two rounds of 40 targets each. About halfway through the first round my right arm started hurting and my back was acting out too. so, the first half was 18 out of twenty targets downed with the second half downing just 4 of 20 for an overall score of 22/40 the first round. That is a best to date since I began shooting two months ago. The second round went down to a previously held 19/40. I shot better than the others but I am only competing against myself and as long as I continue to improve I am good.

Today (Sunday) I am practicing my faith, and resting - taking my que from the good Lord. Tomorrow I go to the bank and then look for good insurance at a better price. 
I am hoping that my arm will feel better Tuesday so I can get back to doing some more around and in the "garages".


----------



## Piratesailor

The last couple of days I sealed food for long term storage as well as some for shorter term storage. I also put a quantity in my BOL. 

Given it's summer, I reshuffled my BOB/get home bag to consider the heat and hurricane season. Reshuffled my wife and daughter's too. 

Given that my BOL is also my boat, I maintain it in top shape. Ran the genset the other day after I changed the fluids. Also changed the main engine oil and transmission fluid, then of course, I went sailing.


----------



## wtxprepper

my prep for this weekend was getting my bdu's in my bob along with a small wound first aid kit and a large wound first aid kit, hot hands warmers, my pack of dryer lint, magnesium fire starter, and picked up two solar blankets and two 5 pack off wet fire for 11 dollars at wal mart earlier and got them in my bob to


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

wtxprepper said:


> my prep for this weekend was getting my bdu's in my bob along with a small wound first aid kit and a large wound first aid kit, hot hands warmers, my pack of dryer lint, magnesium fire starter, and picked up two solar blankets and two 5 pack off wet fire for 11 dollars at wal mart earlier and got them in my bob to


WTX, I don't envy your challenges. Leave it to us to have a desert that can have an ice storm Oh, and you keep the Rattlers. No really, we're fine, lol.


----------



## wtxprepper

Yeah it can be 110 during the summer and still come a blizzard in the winter lol, it's not the rattlers you have to worry about, they gave been breeding with bulll snakes so now we have a venomous bull snake. they classify us as west Texas but I'm just sw of Lubbock


----------



## littleblackdevil

Bought extra dog food for the dogs.


----------



## Tundra Dweller

60 lbs of cold rivets.. I'm trying to upgrade from a 80 lb anvil to a couple hundred lb anvil....


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I started framing in the summer kitchen, having poured the concrete slab earlier this week. I hope to finish the rough framing in a week or so working in the evenings.


----------



## MrsInor

Canned twenty seven pint jars of beef broth.


----------



## alterego

My daughter who drives into the city every day for college was looking at a "Off Grid" magazine, (by the way, fantastic magazine) there is an article in there about an RTH bag. We put one together for / with her. She is super excited to get all of the necessities crammed in there.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

My pocket sized copy of the Declaration of Independencfe and the U.S. Constitution arrived in the mail to replace my tattered and worn copy with pages falling out.


----------



## Denver

Hey, Where are you? I am in Levelland. Would love to meet other South Plains preppers.


----------



## wesley762

My best prep this year was losing something, I have lost about 40 lbs. Just exersizing more and a more balanced diet. nothing crazy, and I have about another 50 lbs I would like to lose. Just taking it slow and steady and making healther lifestyle changes.


----------



## paraquack

Good for you, unfortunately, I think I found 10 of those pounds. let me know if you want them back, I'll even pay the S&H.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Been cleaning out the garage all spring. Finally have all my firearm stuff in one tote. Found things i had forgotten about. 30 carbine mags-still in wrapper, m1a mags-still in wrapper, ar15 mags brand new. Hip holsters-44 mag, shoulder holsters-44mag, holsters for ruger 357, misl ammo. Been way too long since I took inventory


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Rigged for Quiet said:


> My pocket sized copy of the Declaration of Independencfe and the U.S. Constitution arrived in the mail to replace my tattered and worn copy with pages falling out.


_ have a pocket-sized copy also, use it to great lengths when explaining American Heritage and my views when watching the news or whenever to my daughter, she wants to know how I think or feel about something. I think much is lost when it comes to what is taught in schools and what our forefathers had in mind. Sad state of affairs./I] Hope my daughter appreciates what I've tried to teach her. Probably preaching to the choir here P.S. She's 17 and looking to go to college in Florida. Just FYI._


----------



## alterego

more live fire training with the girls, I have them both doing well now.


----------



## PaulS

I started Pilates to strengthen my core.
My regimen is every other day I do the Pilates, walk, and on every day I stretch. I use a staff across my shoulders and twist - slowly as far as I can and then hold it for a count of three. I bend to the side - slowly as far as I can and hold it for a count of three. I bend forward as far as I can and then twist right and left as far as I can and hold it for a three count. I started by doing a set of two of each and it was hard. Now I can do a set of five of each and go a lot further. Its still tough but as long as I can see improvement I keep pushing. Before long I will be able to move in a way that resembles my age and from then on its better and better.


----------



## Smitty901

We had a little meeting . While it has only been a few,one attack is to many. In Milwaukee there have been a few attacks related to the Zimmerman trial.
Normal for Milwaukee the police and new ignore it. COP refuses to investigate.
So we just had a little heads up meeting and little role playing to get some ideas of what to be on the watch for and quick reaction.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Yesterday it was 90 something degrees outside and the heat index was 99 degrees. So I decided I would put my camelbak on and do a short hike. I filled the bladder up with water and off I went. I love the camelbaks because they have the water right there and you don't even need to stop and you usually end up drinking more water than you would if you were using a canteen. I used more water on my head and clothing to stay cool than I drank. It is unbelievable how much the heat takes out of you. I couldn't imagine carrying a rifle a lot of ammo and other gear. So my prep for the day was just to see what traveling in adverse conditions would be like.


----------



## Montana Rancher

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Yesterday it was 90 something degrees outside and the heat index was 99 degrees. So I decided I would put my camelbak on and do a short hike. I filled the bladder up with water and off I went. I love the camelbaks because they have the water right there and you don't even need to stop and you usually end up drinking more water than you would if you were using a canteen. I used more water on my head and clothing to stay cool than I drank. It is unbelievable how much the heat takes out of you. I couldn't imagine carrying a rifle a lot of ammo and other gear. So my prep for the day was just to see what traveling in adverse conditions would be like.


I use a camel back elk hunting all the time, I am completely in love with them. Beside great hydration they don't "slosh " and althought the noise probably isn't audible to the elk, it drives me crazy and make the elk less audible to me.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

1skrewsloose said:


> _ have a pocket-sized copy also, use it to great lengths when explaining American Heritage and my views when watching the news or whenever to my daughter, she wants to know how I think or feel about something. I think much is lost when it comes to what is taught in schools and what our forefathers had in mind. Sad state of affairs./I] Hope my daughter appreciates what I've tried to teach her. Probably preaching to the choir here P.S. She's 17 and looking to go to college in Florida. Just FYI._


_

Ya, my daughter is 22 and my son is 27. You will love taking your daughter to school that first time. My daughter played soccer on scholarship and always had to be there 2 weks early, along with the football team, due to early games. The families of the football players would pull up in one vehicle and the kids would unload a couple of bags and a TV, meanwhile the 18 girls of the soccer team would look like a UN relief convoy with mutltiple trailers and vehicles hauling all the neccissities of the modern young woman:lol:

It may take some time, but the time and effort you invested early will one day pay dividends. Kids do, by necessity, need to make their own mistakes and learn, after all._


----------



## pastornator

Got my first HAM radio; Baofeng 5.


----------



## Smitty901

250 factory brass 9mm at 23 cents a round not bad.


----------



## alterego

two 100 count boxes of .22 L.R. at Wally World tonight.

This is the first .22 LR I have seen since December.

They were 7.93 per box, that too much in my opinion, but,

It is the first .22 I have seen since December


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Ya, my daughter is 22 and my son is 27. You will love taking your daughter to school that first time. My daughter played soccer on scholarship and always had to be there 2 weks early, along with the football team, due to early games. The families of the football players would pull up in one vehicle and the kids would unload a couple of bags and a TV, meanwhile the 18 girls of the soccer team would look like a UN relief convoy with mutltiple trailers and vehicles hauling all the neccissities of the modern young woman:lol:
> 
> It may take some time, but the time and effort you invested early will one day pay dividends. Kids do, by necessity, need to make their own mistakes and learn, after all.


Thanks, I kind of needed that, I worry so much about her, and why should I, when I was that age I was off to concerts, smoking dope, and having fun. Now I know what my parents went through.


----------



## PrepperDogs

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...-food-storage/4830-dehydrated-corn-cheap.html


----------



## alterego

We all went out in the yard and built a Dakota fire pit and cooked with a cast iron pan over the fire pit. We had fried potatoes, and soup in our army mess kit base.

Fun was had by all. The girls all learned something.


----------



## Tundra Dweller

Score of the year for me so far... A buddy is thinning his collection of guns and gear... ruger 10/22 and 12 , 25 round mags. K now for the real score.. A complete with all the trimmings a reload station that made non gun guys smile just from all the stuff on the bench.. after all said and done he was 2200 into the reloading system and ammo fixings.. all for 500 bucks... the gun was 300 ..


----------



## Lazerus2000

This weekend I tuned/rebuilt a couple of my mountain bikes. I also started building my MONTAGUE PARATROOPER folding bike using a new stripped frame and top of the line components.

I figure that come TEOTWAWKI, 
my skills as a bike mechanic/gunsmith/carpenter, 
will probably be much more useful than my skill set from my former career as an Electronics and Computer Technician.

Or maybe not??
*[;{)
LAZ 1*


----------



## Prepadoodle

I ordered some basic repair/replacement parts for my AR platform. An extra firing pin, 2 of each spring, detentes and other easy to lose bits. and assorted other stuff that would be difficult to make. I'll do the same for all my guns eventually.


----------



## PaulS

That's a coincidence - I bought repair/replacement parts for my cars.
I can now keep my cars tuned and running for at least 4 years of "normal" use. I don't put 1/4 the mileage on my cars by "normal" standards.
I ordered some wheat, and a new wheel for the grinder too.


----------



## 9UC

New UBG Bonneville holsters for CCW. One for BT380 and one for my 9UC


----------



## pastornator

Weeded the garden, transplanted 5 "volunteer" tomato plants that popped up ( sure hope they are from heirloom seed), made a pole bean arbor, working through two books on ham radio in preparation for technician test, and stocked up a couple cases of fusion juice (like V8 but free...) and procured a free case of baby carrots to can (sometimes it is good to work at a school -- they routinely toss out case lots of food they don't use).


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Wifey came home from a flea market with two tomahawks, a mini pair of binoculars, and a decent Swiss Army knife knock off. You go Girl!

I did some inventory and reorganizing to make essential items more accessible in a grab and go situation. While doing so I found 80 of one and 60 of another pieces of semi precious lead and copper I somehow did not put into their designated storage container after bringing them home.


----------



## Piratesailor

The electrician hooked up my genset to the house with dedicated breakers. The gen will run everything.. Not all at one time but the essentials. I already had it hooked up and running on the NG line. This is mainly for hurricanes with prolonged power outage. The gen will run on three separate fuels if needed. 

I also did a bit of inventory on supplies/food and I think I'll buy more. My goal is 6+ months of food amd supplies for 3 people. I'm close but we need a bit more diversity. I'll also start stocking our BOL over the next year. 

As some of you know, my BOL is mobile.. And since I use it every weekend, it's always ready.


----------



## Armed Paramedic

Over the last year I have focused so much on water, food, guns, ammo, meds etc etc. Today I took a look at my normal day to day life. What do I HAVE to do everyday and does that carry over to SHTF/TEOTWAWKI scenario? I have two little ones. One of my first 72hr bags was made for them. My daughter is 6 and so I got her a small backpack with some clothes for her and my 2 yr old son. Small flashlight. Couple cyalume sticks. But today I realized how much j play with them. The entertainment that they need. With that in mind I went to Wally world and bought them each 2 small toys. Duplicates of their current favorites. My daughter got 2 My little ponies and my boy got small Superman and Batman action figures. 11 ounces all together. But they will need that entertainment and comfort. Also 2 tennis balls. Light and what kid can't play for hours with a ball and a sibling. Tomorrow, back to adult supplies.


----------



## Prepadoodle

My Big Berkey and 2 LifeStraws came today, yay! I'll be using it everyday to filter our tap water, but it's nice to know I could use any water source if I had to. I was expecting my black filters to have round tops and the ones I got are flat on top. <shrug>


----------



## Piratesailor

Yesterday I finished my bob or get home bag, depending in the situation. Today I moved some supplies to my BOL, topped up the water and tested the systems. In the event if a hurricane I can move the supplies back home as needed.

Almost forgot, based on my daughter helping me think through a few things I picked up a few more items at the store. I'll add those specific items to the monthly supply list. Every month we order something.. Little bit at a time and before you know it, we have a good supply.


----------



## TMCertified

I got some Federal Premium Low Recoil Buck 1 Defense Rounds. 50 of them! Now I just need a Shotgun! D'oh! Haha, that is on the list for next week though. Had to pick these up though because it took me forever to find them. Couldn't pass it up.


----------



## wesley762

Ordered the below last week, just showed up today, I don't think I had a single battery powered radio in the house. Kinda nice you can power it several ways.

FRX3 - American Red Cross | Eton


----------



## Prepadoodle

Picked up some odds and ends to make my prototype DIY batteries; 1 1/2" PVC pipe & caps, 3/4" copper pipe, and aluminum flashing (they didn't have zinc) Got a big tackle box for my growing collection of electronic components and tools. Ordered a lab grade variable DC power supply and a variable speed Dremel.


----------



## Armed Paramedic

A survival book to read. General stuff like shelters, edible plants, making fire, medicinal plants etc etc etc.....


----------



## alterego

Our prep of the day started five years ago, when we planted 21 fruit tees,

We had planted 
3 pear
3 apricot
3 peach
3 plumb
3 cherry
3 spie apple
3 mac apple

1 pear had a unfortunate collision with my tractor,
2 years ago one of the peach trees fell over from the weight of the peaches on it.

This year we have two trees full of Bartlett pear that are coming along
We have already picked and ate our tart sweat cherrys

And the peaches , oh lordy the peaches are fantastic right now, they are a few days from all needing picked, 

It has been two years ago that we had a nice load of peaches, we got about a bushel and a half of each tree, I hope we don't get a wind storm, so they don't fall off,

I want to leave them there for a few more days until they sweeten a little more,

I gorged my self on a couple this after noon, they are really good, but two days until the juice runs down your arm when you bite them.


----------



## The Fark Knight

I'm in the National Guard. I Just returned from a two week training event. Three meals a day, two of which were MRE's. At every meal, I would announce to the other soldiers, "If there are any parts of your MRE that you don't want, I will take them." I secured almost 80 pounds of random food that the other soldiers would have simply thrown in the trash!


----------



## pastornator

Ordered a Stanley cook pot set and found a case of Mt Dew in hard screw-top cans. Going to make a dozen high performance backpack stoves.


----------



## bigdogbuc

Successfully used my Dutch Oven (it's a huge one) for the first time and made potato's, onions, chicken (marinated in bbq sauce) and sausage. As everyone chowed down, I took the opportunity of having complete silence and said "See. If it ever comes down to it, with a little wood and this pot, we can eat really well."


----------



## alterego

moma (the mother to my children) and I put up 14 quarts of peach freezer jam today. If TEOTWAWKI happens I will be fat dumb and sugar filled for weeks.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I spent today working on the wiring in the summer kitchen I'm building in the barn. It will be used to process foods grown and harvested on the ranch. I hope to finish the wiring later this week and get the sheetrock up this weekend.


----------



## Montana Rancher

The Fark Knight said:


> I'm in the National Guard. I Just returned from a two week training event. Three meals a day, two of which were MRE's. At every meal, I would announce to the other soldiers, "If there are any parts of your MRE that you don't want, I will take them." I secured almost 80 pounds of random food that the other soldiers would have simply thrown in the trash!


Haha, I've been out of the Army for over 20 years but I did the same thing back then and it was easy to get cases of MRE's over a 2 week cycle.


----------



## Prepadoodle

I ordered a Sawyer PointTwo water purifier today to serve as a backup to my Berkey. The million gallon guarantee means this is the last filter I will ever buy.

Also ordered a Kelly Kettle, which is basically a portable rocket stove that has a double wall which allows you to boil water as you cook. This thing will burn just about anything and the whole system packs into its own compact bag.


----------



## Prepadoodle

Well, we were out and about and the GF decided we needed to stop at the gun shop. No arguments here, right? So the guy behind the counter is messing with one of those Henry survival .22s that breaks down and stores in the stock. The GF is all ooohing and ahhhing over the damn thing, so I ask him if he's got a Ruger 10/22 takedown. He whips one out and the GF damn near swooned. When he showed her the bag that comes with it, she was sold. So now we have another 10/22 in the family. 

While she was all weak kneed and swoony, I snuck a SS Kimber 8 round mag for my .45 into the pile and she paid for that too. Heh heh heh.


----------



## Deebo

Took the fiance and daughter out for some much needed therapy...Shooting the 9mm Taurus, the Sig Mopsquito .22 and the XD.40. So happy to say no "limpwristing" or any failures. Learned a valuable lesson, my lady with a .40 subcompact is pretty damn accurate.
Also learned that her and daughter need more confidence, and probably a REAL trainer. I have only really scratched the surface. They are safety orientated, but thats probably as far as I can go..Not that we will ever stop practicing, just need better instruction.
And, the last lesson I learned, I need to take my seven year old son out by ourselves and just "be guys", show him some stuff and shoot the bbgun. He was exploring the area I told him he could, and brings me back a rotted out sundried dogs leg, proudly proclaiming he "had found a deers leg"...I sometimes focus to much on my girls..


----------



## alterego

Prepadoodle said:


> Well, we were out and about and the GF decided we needed to stop at the gun shop. No arguments here, right? So the guy behind the counter is messing with one of those Henry survival .22s that breaks down and stores in the stock. The GF is all ooohing and ahhhing over the damn thing, so I ask him if he's got a Ruger 10/22 takedown. He whips one out and the GF damn near swooned. When he showed her the bag that comes with it, she was sold. So now we have another 10/22 in the family.
> 
> While she was all weak kneed and swoony, I snuck a SS Kimber 8 round mag for my .45 into the pile and she paid for that too. Heh heh heh.


Does this girl have a sister; you had me at "and she paid for that too" Man whore, gigolo,


----------



## Gunner's Mate

I joined the preppers forum today and finished installing a picatinny rail on my winchester defender 1300 mounted detachable AR 15 carry handle and flip up front sight


----------



## PaulS

I decided to start on the two reloading stations that I am going to have. All that's left is padding the seats (and upholstery) and the finish tops for the benches.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson

I ordered the entire Backwoods Home Magazine anthology + two year subscription... instead of buying the scope for my .308 that I've been saving up for. Eat that tacticool!::redsnipe::

I'm also about 30 hours into a kidney cleanse - nothing but water and organic apple juice (ok, a few non-organics on the plane...). If only I can make it through until tomorrow morning, I'm craving pizza and beer(or ANY other comfort food) something fierce...


----------



## Tundra Dweller

Got a reply today for a trailer for a pedal bike i would like to buy. Picking it up tomorrow..


----------



## Gunner's Mate

I am a avid reloader and I put T-Track in my bench top Its the best reloading bench accessory you can have allows you to put bases on all your different reloading equip and bolt to your bench in less than a minute


----------



## Tundra Dweller

Gunners mate that sounds like a interesting set up.. I plan to set my reload equipment after hunting season this year...


----------



## Inor

Gunner's Mate said:


> I am a avid reloader and I put T-Track in my bench top Its the best reloading bench accessory you can have allows you to put bases on all your different reloading equip and bolt to your bench in less than a minute


T-track is the best EVERYTHING accessory you can have! I use it on jigs in my wood shop. I used it on reloading cart. Mrs Inor wants me to make her a cart for our sausage making stuff - meat grinder, stuffer, etc. I plan to use it there too. The first couple years after our kids moved out, I thought about putting T-track on the floors of their old bedrooms in case they ever had to move back home just to remind them that their return stay was only temporary!  (Fortunately, they both managed to more-or-less "find themselves" enough to stay on their own.)

By the way, Gunner's Mate: Welcome from Minnesota!


----------



## PaulS

I prefer to have a permanent reloading station. The press is mounted, the accessories are laid out and mounted ready for use. I use cloth covers to keep thing clean and tidy and when I want to do some reloading I pull the covers and go to it. Rails are nice in some situations but for me it would just add to the prep time before I can sit down and load a couple hundred rounds.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson

Ignorance is not bliss - whats a t-track? Pictures for nubs?


----------



## Prepadoodle

Got a Leatherman multi-tool today, first one I have owned. WHile there I saw an SOG Fasthawk "tactical" tomahawk. Dumbest idea I have ever seen, so I had to get one. I was gonna just use my big Schrade knife for chopping, but this thing is fairly light, so eh, what the hell.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Hope this Pic uploaded


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Here is another one with cleaning station attached






and AR 15 vise attached


----------



## Gunner's Mate

before bench was finished and T Track installed


----------



## csi-tech

Went by the LGS today. I told my wife that the next purchase was a pistol for her. We narrowed it down to the Glock 26 and the Khar CW9. She handled both and selected the Kahr for it's compact, slim design. It was 150.00 cheaper. I have always been impressed by Kahr's offerings and this little single stack 9mm was no exception. She loved the feel but right away said "That's not enough bullets, I'll need more magazines." That's my girl!  We put it on lay-a-way.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Upgraded the wife's "legal to keep with her AT ALL TIMES" CCW.

View attachment 2404


Her pocket book has the perfect pocket that allows quick unimpeded access for the bigger bottle.


----------



## Prepadoodle

I got my genuine US Army surplus large Alice pack & frame today. They don't issue packs to tankers, so I have never used one of these before, but the price was right ($50 including shipping) and surplus stuff is built to last. I gotta say... OMG, this thing is HUGE. I could probably park my car in the damn thing. I don't need such a large pack, but it's nice to have the extra room in case I have to transport bulky items.

I like the fact that I can use the frame with no pack too. One never knows what one might need to haul someday; chainsaws, gas cans, sacks of wheat, firewood, or whatever. I'll probably pick up the add-on shelf (about $10) that will make it a true hauling frame.

The one thing I don't like is the lack of horizontal compression straps. I ordered some 1" nylon webbing and milspec metal double bar slides so I can make some. This will give me the ability to make straps and belts and whatnot, so eh, might as well go for it. I like to be able to squish the pack right to the frame to get the weight close to my body. I don't know why the original pack lacks this feature, but it's easily fixed.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Alice packs are good functional packs, but once you check out the new MLBE packs your head will spin at the possible pouch applications and hydration pack options.


----------



## PaulS

We are in the middle of harvesting tomatoes, squash, and grapes with the cantaloupe not far behind.


----------



## PrepperJohn

After watching and reading the nuclear section on PrepperZone.net I ordered some Iodine tablets.


----------



## Carp614

My wife has put back 37 quarts of beans this summer. Beat the old record from our little garden and we aren't done picking!


----------



## Sheldon

Over a crazy summer we've bought a new car. One thats going to start when you turn the key, which will be a novelty. (Toyota Auris TS). Nothing like some of the off road monsters on the forum :wink: Also to help with last minute water storage, a bath tub.


----------



## BeefBallsBerry

Dude great prep! And good place to have them


----------



## BeefBallsBerry

Made 2 stainless steel knives with a saw back on it. Drilled some holes for convience (if I want to tie off to a stick for a spear etc...) and wrapped in paracord with a monkeys fist paracord wrap for lanyard.


----------



## longrider

I'm working this weekend, and taking all the call. More $ to buy preps with. It sucks not being able to sleep through the night, though. I know. Big boo hoo.


----------



## Deebo

escorted an employee to a medical center for stitches, so he gave me the "suture kit" they used...Doctor heard me say "bug out bag", and we had nice little chat..I told him i would have loved to have been right over his shoulder and watched, instead of just watching from a chair, and he was like " you could of, No problem."..missed operatunity.
now friends with the doctor, turns out he is an outdoorsman cowboy type...Kool.
Applied new string to crossbow, but this time the "instalation string" wont come off as easy as first string instalation.I may have to take the new one off and retry. Turkey season starts in 7 days..


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Scored this off of CL Kenwood TM 241 Product Reviews

It's old, has been around long enough that if any of the known issues were going to present themselves they would have, and was cheap. Like $30 cheap!

I'm next going to pick up a 13.8V power supply. After I get my technician ticket I'll start working on building an antenna for the roof. I need to figure out a detachable mounting set up for the vehicle too.


----------



## alterego

The girls and I stacked up a cord of wood in the basement tonight. I had split it all up and made a big pile down by the wood pile and it has been dry as can be out for two weeks. We knew it was supposed to rain so we brought in about a cord and stacked it all up. We got done about 15 minutes before the rain started. I was very happy. This will get us until damn near Christmas time, I need one more truck load in the basement, about a cord and a half will get us to the week between Christmas and the new year. Then the wood burning begins in January and February we go through a truck load every ten days


----------



## inceptor

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Scored this off of CL Kenwood TM 241 Product Reviews
> 
> It's old, has been around long enough that if any of the known issues were going to present themselves they would have, and was cheap. Like $30 cheap!
> 
> I'm next going to pick up a 13.8V power supply. After I get my technician ticket I'll start working on building an antenna for the roof. I need to figure out a detachable mounting set up for the vehicle too.


Try this, they are cheap enough. I have it 15 feet off the ground and can hit nearly every repeater in the Metroplex, at least the Dallas side and some of the FW side. I have been using one for 15 yrs. I even have an extra one sitting in my man cave.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

inceptor said:


> Try this, they are cheap enough. I have it 15 feet off the ground and can hit nearly every repeater in the Metroplex, at least the Dallas side and some of the FW side. I have been using one for 15 yrs. I even have an extra one sitting in my man cave.


Was "this" supposed to be a linky? 

The previous owner of my house had a HAM set up, so I have brackets on my chimney already. Sure wish he had left the cable, lol.


----------



## inceptor

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Was "this" supposed to be a linky?
> 
> The previous owner of my house had a HAM set up, so I have brackets on my chimney already. Sure wish he had left the cable, lol.


Ok, one more time. Sorry about that :mrgreen:

Arrow Antenna J Poles 2m 146 70cm 440 OSJ


----------



## Carp614

One day closer to paying off my debts. That's the best I can do right now...


----------



## Piratesailor

Given the news today, I made sure my trucks are fully fueled. 

Stupid stupid people in DC.


----------



## MrsInor

Canned pickles yesterday. First time I have made pickles. Made whole dills - 13 pints and bread and butter - 10 pints. Now I have to wait three weeks before trying them. Bummer.


----------



## Moonshinedave

Planted turnips today.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

inceptor said:


> Ok, one more time. Sorry about that :mrgreen:
> 
> Arrow Antenna J Poles 2m 146 70cm 440 OSJ


Wow, that is on the right side of affordable. Woohoo! THANKS!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Carp614 said:


> One day closer to paying off my debts. That's the best I can do right now...


It's a marathon, not a sprint. Don't forget that many forms of knowledge are free, and possibly more important than stuff.


----------



## roy

I cut down a hackberry tree and made a chocolate cake from scratch.


----------



## PrepperLite

Traded in my 13 Mustang for a 13 F-150 ... ;( ...... troubling times in the kingdom..


----------



## Smitty901

Today I ask that we hold off SHTF until after Sept3.
I plan to take a break from life in general,work and preping. 
The next 4 days will be spent riding and have a good time at Harley's 110th with friends.
I will be armed just in case. Never know what will happen in Milwaukee.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Smitty901 said:


> Today I ask that we hold off SHTF until after Sept3.
> I plan to take a break from life in general,work and preping.
> The next 4 days will be spent riding and have a good time at Harley's 110th with friends.
> I will be armed just in case. Never know what will happen in Milwaukee.


Amen, Brother Smitty. Tomorrow is my last work day for the week. Taking Friday off with the goal of accomplishing nothing more than working on my classic Firebird Formula.

OK OK, I'll probably shoot some paper too.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson

longrider said:


> I'm working this weekend, and taking all the call. More $ to buy preps with. It sucks not being able to sleep through the night, though. I know. Big boo hoo.


My prep of the day is I came home! :-D

I feel your pain, had a system/building cutover this weekend - over 100hrs in 6days. And now it's time to fix the stuff we broke . Could be worse, a lot worse, but it does help to complain a little.


----------



## Preacherman35

Purchased a two burner propane cook stove at salvage store for ten dollars. Works great only has small dent in the side.


----------



## Tundra Dweller

Added a second row of fence posts yesterday, spacing it eight feet from my perimeter fence. Today a buddy is coming over to help with the second fence wire. Its page wire with a double row of barbed wire at the top. The folks next door are noisy and asked me about it. I said its a run for my dogs.. Well it sorta is...


----------



## cntryislandboy

I know it's early in the afternoon but I started making a "prepping shopping list" so to speak. I also starting making a "moving preparation" list. With any luck I'll be moving to Alaska in the next 2 or 3 years, and while that seems like a long ways away, it'll be right around the corner before you know it. Not to mention I don't want I want to move with as little assets as possible and as much cash in the bank, to I can replenish and start a solid prepping program.


----------



## Protect this House

Bought 5 new carbon arrows for my compound bow and put 100 rds down range through a ruger 9mm.


----------



## Prepadoodle

I figured out how to refold my new Catoma IBNS (Improved BedNet System) bug bivy, yay!


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Ordered a better sight for the Remington 870, and a titanium firing pin and extractor for the MKIII, then polished out the bolt and internals to near chrome finish.

View attachment 2508
View attachment 2509
View attachment 2510


View attachment 2511


After lapping: Dead on "Match Grade" chamber specs. 
View attachment 2512


----------



## The Fark Knight

I moved out of my EDC bag!

That's right, much like the hermit crab, I have out grown my previous bag and endeavored to find a larger, more suitable home. :wink: My previous bag was a Maxpedition Sitka, which was ALMOST perfect. I enjoy the "Gearslinger" series, but if I carry anything more than ten pounds, I tend to get these crazy knots in my back. I recently bought a Maxpedition Typhoon, which although slightly smaller, has proven it's self as a more comfortable EDC bag. I think this is simply due to the fact that the Typhoon has TWO straps, instead of one.

Shucks, maybe I should just do a review on the silly things! Anyway, I think that this was a note worthy exchange!


----------



## BeefBallsBerry

600 rounds for my rifle


----------



## lgustavus81

250rds of 9mm 150rds of 45 and 80 rds of 5.56 yesterday!


----------



## Montana Rancher

I welded up another rack to add three solar panels on my garage roof

so where I had 3000watts of power I will soon have 3750 watts of potential power

Currently I am running 44 CF of chest freezers, a recently updated refrigerator and my 220w well pump for daily household use with no problem at all

As the system is running so efficiently I am also running a 11BTU air conditioner off the same system as when the sun I shining, why not use the available power?


----------



## sparkyprep

Set up an appointment to have my bolt carrier to be nickel-boron coated.


----------



## lgustavus81

sparkyprep said:


> Set up an appointment to have my bolt carrier to be nickel-boron coated.


How much is the NiB coating gonna set ya back Sparky? Was thinkin of doin mine or just buyin one already finished


----------



## sparkyprep

lgustavus81 said:


> How much is the NiB coating gonna set ya back Sparky? Was thinkin of doin mine or just buyin one already finished


About $200


----------



## lgustavus81

Thats not too bad after shipping and everything else and having to wait for it to get to the house I would be spending about that for a new one I was lookin at


----------



## Inor

We went to Gander Mountain to pick up new a Leatherman tool (each) for Mrs Inor and my survival packs and ended up spending almost $300. After looking at the Leatherman tools vs. the Gerber, we decided on the Gerber. Then we bought some very nice wool hiking socks and since they had a sale on Buck knives, well...

Finally, I repacked my survival pack based on what you all wrote in the "Blow out bag" thread to keep all of my QuickClot, and trauma bandages together in a plastic bag on the top. (With the exception of a bottle of denatured alcohol and some freeze dried food which is already packaged in an airtight Mylar bag, I keep everything else in my survival pack in zip lock bags.) 

That was a great idea you all had on the blow out bags - Thanks to all who posted on that thread.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Inor, consider this IFAK Pouch | 8465015313647 | Uncle Sam's Retail Outlet or something similar like a sustenance pouch that can be worn on your non firing hand side, preferably in a drop leg configuration but on the belt will do. The main thing is non firing hand side and detachable. It needs to be about the most easily accessable pouch you have and clearly marked as a med kit.

Carrying it in another bag is fine for day to day living, but if you ever have to make a go of it under duress please consider the above configuration.


----------



## Smitty901

Saving my sanity! Been riding in Wisconsin,and Iowa sense Wednesday night. Meet up with friends from around the US ,in and out of Milwaukee.
We rode 400 miles just to look at a river. 
It will end tonight some time,rest Monday then back to the screwed up world we live.
But what a break from the world as we know it.


----------



## sparkyprep

Inor said:


> We went to Gander Mountain to pick up new a Leatherman tool (each) for Mrs Inor and my survival packs and ended up spending almost $300. After looking at the Leatherman tools vs. the Gerber, we decided on the Gerber. Then we bought some very nice wool hiking socks and since they had a sale on Buck knives, well...
> 
> Finally, I repacked my survival pack based on what you all wrote in the "Blow out bag" thread to keep all of my QuickClot, and trauma bandages together in a plastic bag on the top. (With the exception of a bottle of denatured alcohol and some freeze dried food which is already packaged in an airtight Mylar bag, I keep everything else in my survival pack in zip lock bags.)
> 
> That was a great idea you all had on the blow out bags - Thanks to all who posted on that thread.


Don't forget those tampons!


----------



## Inor

sparkyprep said:


> Don't forget those tampons!


Already had them - in abundance.  Mrs Inor buy them by the cart full at the dollar store. It is kind of funny because Mrs Inor does not use them anymore and the look on the clerk's face when she pulls up with 10 or 15 packages in the cart... 

Rigged: That is a good suggestion. Ordered 2.


----------



## Protect this House

Bought a moving dolly, 15'' crowbar and a pocket knife. Between my sons and I, we must have 40 knives.


----------



## alterego

M&P 9c and 450 rounds.


----------



## sparkyprep

Bought an EoTech sight for my rifle.


----------



## Protect this House

Seen a B&D Firestorm 18v Drill and Circular saw on craigslist for $15. I couldn't resist... It will work as a redundancy.


----------



## sparkyprep

Began planning/ drafting new well pump house/ shelter/ storage shed.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I spent the entire day in my shop fabricating a new garden gate with an arched top. It needed to be big enough to drive a tractor through so I made it 9' tall to the bottom of the arch and 10' wide. I hope to get it set in concrete tomorrow.


----------



## Boss Dog

Just put away my newly arrived Lee Pro-1000 press with 357/38 dies, and a Lee Load All - 12 Gauge. No place to set it up just yet.
Daughter that lives with me bought a 2 room tent that sleeps 8 and is working on first aid kits.
My brother and I were on our way to target practice this weekend and stopped at a pawn shop first. I found a Revelation 110 rifle 
(Western Auto brand that equates to Marlin 781) 22LR in great condition. It's amazing accurate too.


----------



## Deebo

Purchased another 5 boxes of 50 count TULA 9mm. $55. Plan on selling if need be, or just plinking away without the fear of "having low supply of ammunition". Walmart
Should have purchased all the 7.62X39 they had, but have'n had anyone seeking that particular caliber lately.Walmart
Purchased 200 Fiochi 9mm fmj ($60) and 100 Winchester 9mm fmj($32)-sportsman wharehouse
2 Silencio ear muffs ($32), nice sale at SW- I cant stand the way earplugs squeeze against my ears..
3 pairs of Under Armor gloves at $7.50 each.SW
1 pair of carhart jeans $10 SW..
check the sales, bargain and clearance areas of the online sales stores...
I call it "my early Christmas Present"


----------



## Piratesailor

Took advantage of the September mountain house sale.


----------



## Denver

Mountain House sale had some VERY good prices. We ordered a few. Wish is was closer to payday and would have ordered more.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Absorbing the unneeded, and damn sure unwanted, reminder that there are people who will kill you for what you have in your pockets. Our Southern border has claimed another good man. Not happy.


----------



## Prepadoodle

I finished customizing the ALICE pack. I added 2 horizontal compression straps with quick release buckles and some mil-spec cinch buckles and then altered the original vertical straps by adding quick release buckles. The best thing was that I figured out a no-sew way to do it all using simple metal webbing hardware.


----------



## Fuzzee

Prepadoodle said:


> I finished customizing the ALICE pack. I added 2 horizontal compression straps with quick release buckles and some mil-spec cinch buckles and then altered the original vertical straps by adding quick release buckles. The best thing was that I figured out a no-sew way to do it all using simple metal webbing hardware.


Where the hell are the pics man? I know I can't be the only one to want to see that. That's sounds like some solid additions. One thing I wished an Alice had more of was cinched or zippered outer pockets. I sold my last one to a bud for cheap and went the Maxpedition way, but an ALice is still a great pack.


----------



## lgustavus81

Added a few parts to my AR the other day Zombie Hunter ejector port cover and new angled fore grip


----------



## Denver

I don't see the mandatory toilet paper holder? Just kidding. Great looking AR. Did you build it? Cant see the brand. Very nice.


----------



## lgustavus81

Denver said:


> I don't see the mandatory toilet paper holder? Just kidding. Great looking AR. Did you build it? Cant see the brand. Very nice.


They backordered the damned thing! No I didn't build it. Its a Sig Sauer M400 Ehnaced edition in FDE. Been working on it for about 2 months now


----------



## Prepadoodle

Fuzzee said:


> Where the hell are the pics man? I know I can't be the only one to want to see that. That's sounds like some solid additions. One thing I wished an Alice had more of was cinched or zippered outer pockets. I sold my last one to a bud for cheap and went the Maxpedition way, but an ALice is still a great pack.


Sorry, didn't take any pics, maybe I will after the next mod, which will be a MOLLE panel I can strap to the frame to replace the pack. I have the shelf for the ALICE frame and once I get the little woman to sew this MOLLE panel, I'll be able to start the next phase of the "Portable Gun Rack" project.


----------



## ApexPredator

just bought a Savage Mk II B series rimfire bolt action rifle along with 3k round of 22lr and 240 servings of dry foods


----------



## BigCheeseStick

ApexPredator said:


> just bought a Savage Mk II B series rimfire bolt action rifle along with 3k round of 22lr and 240 servings of dry foods


PICS!!! No talky about guns without posting the porn!!!!


----------



## lgustavus81

BigCheeseStick said:


> PICS!!! No talky about guns without posting the porn!!!!


Posted mine a few posts back but here's another!


----------



## Deebo

Recieved an Email that my last two boxes of .40 ammo shipped today. Forgot I had them on order. Will do a complete ammo inventory this weekend.


----------



## csi-tech

All great gun choices, is the Sigma for barter or did you throw it in with those awesome weapons for a laugh?


----------



## csi-tech

Deebo, you should know exactly how many rounds of each caliber you have by memory. Unless it is impossible to count that high, in which case, that's awesome.


----------



## Deebo

I agree, But I have been to the range alot, and the fiance just requalified for her level 3 guard card two weeks ago, so I don't know the exact total, just that I am adequetly supplied, but I need a more appropriate count, in case I find a sale..
Also, thought I had purchased an extra amount of my prescriptions, but I have been out/ or cant find my Prozac!!!!!!!!for almost a week now...


----------



## lgustavus81

csi-tech said:


> All great gun choices, is the Sigma for barter or did you throw it in with those awesome weapons for a laugh?


The Sigma actually sold just a few weeks back to go to funding the wifes new Beretta PX4 Storm. Don't laugh at it she could shoot it pretty damned good! She learned to shoot on that same gun and it was the one she took her first shot ever on She was tired of a 9mm and wants to upgrade to a 40


----------



## paraquack

Deebo said:


> Recieved an Email that my last two boxes of .40 ammo shipped today. Forgot I had them on order. Will do a complete ammo inventory this weekend.


Do you need a computer to keep track of your inventory?


----------



## Seneca

A very expensive trip to Costco, I'm back up to a years worth of food preps.


----------



## sparkyprep

Made a few homemade fire starters out of sawdust and wax


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Got in and installed some of the parts to upgrade the Ruger Mark III! Power Customs titanium firing pin, and extractor claw. Still waiting on the BAM bushing.

View attachment 2574
View attachment 2575
View attachment 2576


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Removed the fiber optic front bead that came on the 870, painted the rear ramp hunter orange, and installed a large solid white front bead. Had problems with the black metal around the original fiber optic sight creating a "ghost effect" in a lot of outdoor lighting situations.

View attachment 2577


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Today was spent farming and working on my wood supply to heat the house. I try and stay 3 years ahead on oak firewood and have enough kindling as well. I use up about 2 pear bins (4'x4') of kindling each year. I'm down to my last 2 bins so I hauled over 2 trailers worth of old redwood decking that was recently demolished. Some of it is still good so I'll save that to make raised beds for the garden this winter. I have about 8 cords of wood from a single oak tree that fell recently. I still have to buck it up and split it.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Added 3x more 250 watt solar panels to my system for a total of 15

Getting prepared for the winter


----------



## Tundra Dweller

It wasn't much but everything counts.. I ran across a sale at the saw shop.. 50 more files plus 4-6 packs of oil for the fuel.. Two spark plugs for the saws..


----------



## Deebo

Originally Posted by Deebo 
Recieved an Email that my last two boxes of .40 ammo shipped today. Forgot I had them on order. Will do a complete ammo inventory this weekend.
Do you need a computer to keep track of your inventory? 
No, not for the ammo, but apparently I do for the Prozac....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGG..been wondering why I am so crabby lately.


----------



## shadownmss

I ordered a 10 gallon cast iron pot with a stand. it will be very handy for cooking for the group in a shtf scenario, good for heating water etc.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

shadownmss said:


> I ordered a 10 gallon cast iron pot with a stand. it will be very handy for cooking for the group in a shtf scenario, good for heating water etc.


Used to be a show on all the time called "Campfire Cafe" with Johnny Nix. Great stuff!

Home Page


----------



## Prepadoodle

I ran into good prices on Israeli bandages, so ordered some. By "good prices" I'm talking less than $5 for a 4" and $5.29 for a 6". They have good prices on the ones with a slider too. (The ones with the sliding secondary bandage are for through wounds. You put the smaller pad on the entry wound and the bigger main pad on the exit wound.)

In case anyone is interested... actnt.com


----------



## Acs328i

New to the forums.

Another bottle of antibiotics ( from a wound that healed quicker than expected ).

Another cord of wood cut and split. ~ 35 cord total.

Installed water collection system that holds 175 gallons, to supplement and add to my existing storage.

All in all, a very busy day.


----------



## lgustavus81

New mag for my AR today. Lancer Hybrid Advanced Warfighter Magazine in FDE.


----------



## Boss Dog

Today; ordered ankle holster for a snubby and a another prepper book about family preparedness. Got some catching up to do.


----------



## Old Man

Pick up 2 550 boxes of 22rl Federals for $52.00 @ Walmart last night. Be long time sense I walk in to walmart and found them on the self. Still about $6.00 more than they should be.


----------



## MrsInor

Sunday canned eighteen jars of grape jelly - grapes from our vine. Monday - canned a dozen twelve ounce jars of seasoned tomato sauce from my heirloom Roma's with more to come.


----------



## PaulS

We harvested cantaloupe and canned some of it - the rest we will eat with cinnamon rolls..... num!


----------



## Deebo

picked up two "generic magazine holders" from Walmart on sale $3 each. 
Pullout and count all ammo. 
unloaded, looked at, and started situating all my gear, havent repacked it yet. Have enough fire starting gear, and miniflashlights, and knives to be a scout leader. Will repack into three bags.
Cleared all the "piss-elm" trees from around the property, they were scratching against the house making my dog jumpy..
No Alb trip becouse I have a partially seperated tire, So I will bite the bullet and get at least two front tires.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Prepadoodle said:


> I ran into good prices on Israeli bandages, so ordered some. By "good prices" I'm talking less than $5 for a 4" and $5.29 for a 6". They have good prices on the ones with a slider too. (The ones with the sliding secondary bandage are for through wounds. You put the smaller pad on the entry wound and the bigger main pad on the exit wound.)
> 
> In case anyone is interested... actnt.com


Always check ebay and amazon for the best buy, you can usually get 10 Israeli bandages for $2ish each on auction

Lot 10 Israeli Army Field Bandage Dressing Emergency IFAK Israel 2015 | eBay

Buy it now here is a deal for $3.50 each

1pc 5pcs 10pcs 20pcs Israel Army IDF Field Bandage Sterile Vacuum Wound Dressing | eBay

I agree they are a great prep item


----------



## kevincali

Spread some mulch. Got my drip system sorted for the plants on the deck. Gonna hook up a 5 gallon bucket of water to see if the pressure is enough, if held up high enough. Didn't get that far though. Got my solar charged flashlights on the window sills for charging. More yardwork done, clearing more space for edible plants. 

It never ends lol


----------



## alterego

Last week was opening of early Doe Season, I got two Does and the Wife got two. We hung them for two days but because it is so warm still out side you can not let them cure properly. So we quarter them out and put them in trash bags in the bottom of the fridge. I have spent the entire morning cutting up deer. Momma is now pressure cooking and canning them. We put some slices of bacon in the wide mouth jars and pressure cook for an hour and a half after the jiggler starts singing. We can fit six quarts in at a time, we have three minutes to go on the first of what will be three batches of six quarts. I can not wait until the wife is up to the stove, I am going to giver her a big swat on her ass, to show approval.

We also put up several freezer bags of venny loin, yummy yum.

We ate breakfast of butchers heart steak and free range chicken eggs this A.M. Yes it is ok to be jealous. 

There is nothing better than seeing momma canning deer meat on the stove.


----------



## PrepperLite

Sorted/packed 2 Cases of MREs, and Packed up some of my Hurricane prep stuff.


----------



## Acs328i

Working on cutting/splitting firewood. I have enough for two winters now.
2 Epinephrine auto-injectors into my bug out bag's med kit.
Bottle of rx antibiotics for the med kit.
55 gallon drum, sealed with Rustoleum buried into ground. Will be used for extra cache of diesel fuel for my tractor.

Brush hogging a neighbors (a mile down my private road) yard in barter for her canned goods and homemade jams.

Busy day.


----------



## Will2

I bought some more calamari for jogging and running. Mostly just hoping that I keep a steady workout. A very small amount more research into heating solutions.. but otherwise nada, except perhaps learning more about some native species while away in Mexico.


----------



## Smitty901

Improvements in the home we will lock down in. Put up a 30 foot 14 inch header. That was fun, it went well.
Now the work can get started.
And fired up the generators put fresh gas in them


----------



## kevincali

Oddly enough. Thermometers. Meat thermometers to be exact. They were marked down from $5.99 to $0.99. Figured although I have one, its really really old. Reads about 25* off. Knowing when a food is cooked all the way will be important, especially in a SHTF scenario. 

Also went to Costco and wrote down a bunch of prices. Gonna check out the discount rack of another store and compare prices. 

Can't beat 30 rolls of TP for $15. That'll last me a year!


----------



## taps50

just picked up a couple of things for my BOB and a holster to carry my pistol:

Amazon.com: BLACKHAWK! Serpa CQC Gun Metal Grey Sportster Holster, Size 25, Right Hand, (Smith & Wesson M&P 9/40 & Sigma ): Sports & Outdoors

Amazon.com: Rothco Canteen / Cup Kit with Cover in Olive Green: Sports & Outdoors

Amazon.com: UCO Stormproof Match Kit with Waterproof Case, 25 Stormproof Matches and 3 Strikers - Dark Green: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Infidel

Picked up a half dozen arrows for my boys' Matthew Genesis bow. Really it's for a cub scout meeting but I figured it's about time for him to learn how to shoot the thing. Maybe he'll be able to put some food on the table with it once he figures it out. I wouldn't let him shoot a deer with it but rabbits and squirrels are pretty challenging targets for an aspiring archer and the bow definitely has the energy to put them down quickly. Loaded up some .35 Remington ammo too, test loads really but once I get my pet load worked out I'll load up a couple hundred of them.

-Infidel


----------



## 9UC

Picked up one new "surplus" 7.62 ammo can to use for dry storage in the camper. I keep one in it permanently with gun cleaning supplies and one each stored at the house for each caliber I carry when we are camping or traveling. Also added a few packets of #21 mantels for the lanterns.


----------



## Sinkhole

Well this really applies to yesterday, but, I went out and picked up a new toy/tool. I picked up a Mossberg M590A1 and 5 boxes of Federal 00 Buck. It's my new go to primary weapon.


----------



## Deebo

Amazing how much that looks like my H&R pardener pump..
Used a ratchet strap to unstring my crossbow, removed the cocking string that was being tricky. With a ratchet strap it was very easy, even had enough slack to twist the string. Need to check it for accuracy. 
Was expecting and counting on an individual renting my spare room, So I had to closet a lot of my gear, I had it spread out all over the kitchen. Asshat now wont return calls, after I told a few other interested people that the room was taken. Ah well, I hate housemates, so its probably for the better.
Need to change all my warm weather gear back to the cold weather scenerio gear.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

1665 rounds of .22LR for $90. I'll take it.

Time to resume my eternal struggle against the unholiness of all things shootable from the recycle bin.

Woohoo!


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad




----------



## Sinkhole

Batteries, Batteries, Batteries


----------



## MrsInor

Teaching oldest daughter water bath canning. Started with seasoned tomato sauce. Saturday took her and the grandson (3 yrs) to apple orchard. Since then canned applesauce and am doing apple butter today. Having many pounds of apples left will be canning the next couple of days.


----------



## USPrepperSupply

Toilet paper.... Everytime I go shopping I stash some away in a dry box.


----------



## Infidel

Spent some time in the woods today working on my hunting skills a bit, thinned out the tree rat population a bit. My boys wanted to try squirrel so I did some buttermilk fried squirrel, kids loved it I can take it or leave it. At least I know they'll eat it if it's all I can put on the table.

-Infidel


----------



## warrior4

My prep of the day was to get on here and expand my knowledge base a bit more. The physical preps are all well and good, but it's the mental preps that will make the difference. My prep of the day tomorrow will be to hit the gym and get a good workout in at the very least. Might be able to get to the store tomorrow and pick up some more supplies.


----------



## SDF880

A brick OF .22LR , I have enough but man this stuff is hard to find right now, crazy!


----------



## kevincali

SDF880 said:


> A brick OF .22LR , I have enough but man this stuff is hard to find right now, crazy!


I'm amazed you found any at all. Impossible around here. People line up hours before the stores open JUST looking for .22's. shows what kind of guns people have I guess.


----------



## kevincali

My "preps" for today. 

More rainwater storage (990 gallons. 2 330's and 6 55's)Needs connected, but its there. Now to set it all up and figure it all out. 

Swapped my previously swapped CFL's to LED's to TRY and save more money. 

Also went through my daily driver. Brakes were grinding, so I replaced them and the rotors. Gotta keep it ready to rock and roll if needed. Mainly get home so I can either hunker down or load up and go if the SHTF while I was out and about in it. 

Also picked up some jelly/jam jars. My blackberry EXPLODED with growth. I'm going to try and make freezer jam/preserve with them. 

Picked up a ball book on home canning 

Oh and found a chocolate mint plant. I've been looking for a LONG time. 

Went through my first aid supplies and made a list of what's running low. Gonna stock up on first aid stuff next 

So not much in the way of stocking STUFF. More like ensuring the life of what I DO have.


----------



## SDF880

kevincali said:


> I'm amazed you found any at all. Impossible around here. People line up hours before the stores open JUST looking for .22's. shows what kind of guns people have I guess.


It's so crazy right now. I'm at my local sporting goods store and they bring out damn near 8000 rounds of 22LR and it's gone in 15 minutes. I paid normal old price for a brick of 500 and that is cool but what is the attraction of the .22LR for the masses right now and last few months? Plenty of other calibers on the shelf but everyone wanted .22LR. I can't say much as I picked one up too but why not? I was there and so was the ammo for purchase. Picked up some .308 and 7.62X54R as well so it was a good day


----------



## warrior4

Got a good hour and a half workout in at the gym. Then I was able to get to the store and pick up some matches, lighters, toiletry items, bottled water, and a few more canned food items. I can't afford a lot all at once, but I can afford a little over a long time.


----------



## Infidel

SDF880 said:


> It's so crazy right now. I'm at my local sporting goods store and they bring out damn near 8000 rounds of 22LR and it's gone in 15 minutes. I paid normal old price for a brick of 500 and that is cool but what is the attraction of the .22LR for the masses right now and last few months? Plenty of other calibers on the shelf but everyone wanted .22LR. I can't say much as I picked one up too but why not? I was there and so was the ammo for purchase. Picked up some .308 and 7.62X54R as well so it was a good day


Those that were caught shorthanded when the ammo drought hit swore that it would never happen again so they're buying it up faster than the manufacturers can produce it. I've committed to buying a brick every payday once the supply comes back just so I don't have to deal with this crap next time it happens. Quite honestly 8000 rounds of 22 ammo is not a lot of ammo, 16 bricks of ammo won't last long even if they limit customers to 1 brick each. I suspect after the first of the year things should calm down a bit and we should start seeing it back on shelves again.

-Infidel


----------



## kevincali

Still non traditional preps:

Since I am on septic, I picked up a couple boxes of rid-x. Put one down the toilet, put the other on the shelf. Gotta keep the septic system happy after SHTF otherwise it'll be one stinky mess lol

The store next town over has a buy one get one free sale. Picked up 3 spaghetti sauces, and got 3 for free. 

Also had a friend find me a water bath canning setup. I gave her the money, and she will get one that she's used to. She's going to teach me how to water bath can. 

Also picked up a book by ball that has tons of recipes. I know I'll learn by my friend, but I still would like to have a written reference. 

Picked up some tall candles in jars. I have lanterns, flashlights and such, but candles are less conspicuous as far as light pollution. 

Checked out a gun shop by my house. Thinking of replacing my guns that were lost in that terrible boating accident.


----------



## Deebo

Damn Kevin, glad you didn't drown..
I guess everyone here has quality life jackets.


----------



## jimb1972

Today I canned apple butter, tomorrow its apple sauce and apple jelly.


----------



## Prepadoodle

I signed a contract on a property in Arkansas. If they accept the offer, I could be there in 2 months or possibly less. It's so hard to buy something that is so far away. Our home inspector will be doing his thing in a day or 2 and will be taking lots of pictures, but we will be buying this place sight unseen, assuming his report comes back favorable.

The place has it all though; over 8 farmable acres, a spring fed pond, and nestled into a huge national forest in a low population density area with abundant rainfall and mild temperatures! I'm gonna buy myself some bibs and a straw hat and practice saying, "Sets back a piece in yonder holler," and, "I reckon."


----------



## jimb1972

Prepadoodle said:


> I signed a contract on a property in Arkansas. If they accept the offer, I could be there in 2 months or possibly less. It's so hard to buy something that is so far away. Our home inspector will be doing his thing in a day or 2 and will be taking lots of pictures, but we will be buying this place sight unseen, assuming his report comes back favorable.
> 
> The place has it all though; over 8 farmable acres, a spring fed pond, and nestled into a huge national forest in a low population density area with abundant rainfall and mild temperatures! I'm gonna buy myself some bibs and a straw hat and practice saying, "Sets back a piece in yonder holler," and, "I reckon."


Now I have the theme from "Green Acres" running through my head.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Prepadoodle said:


> I signed a contract on a property in Arkansas. If they accept the offer, I could be there in 2 months or possibly less. It's so hard to buy something that is so far away. Our home inspector will be doing his thing in a day or 2 and will be taking lots of pictures, but we will be buying this place sight unseen, assuming his report comes back favorable.
> 
> The place has it all though; over 8 farmable acres, a spring fed pond, and nestled into a huge national forest in a low population density area with abundant rainfall and mild temperatures! I'm gonna buy myself some bibs and a straw hat and practice saying, "Sets back a piece in yonder holler," and, "I reckon."


Congrats Prep! Hopefully the Inspector isn't related to and/or married to the seller! I have a banjo I never really took to you can have.

All ways good to get good people into the region!


----------



## Infidel

Prepadoodle said:


> I signed a contract on a property in Arkansas. If they accept the offer, I could be there in 2 months or possibly less. It's so hard to buy something that is so far away. Our home inspector will be doing his thing in a day or 2 and will be taking lots of pictures, but we will be buying this place sight unseen, assuming his report comes back favorable.
> 
> The place has it all though; over 8 farmable acres, a spring fed pond, and nestled into a huge national forest in a low population density area with abundant rainfall and mild temperatures! I'm gonna buy myself some bibs and a straw hat and practice saying, "Sets back a piece in yonder holler," and, "I reckon."


Good for you, Congratulations. I can't wait to be able to get the hell out of here and buy a decent piece of land in a free state, I'm very jealous.

-Infidel


----------



## Deebo

Superb. I was born in Arkansas. Property prices there is very low compared to NM. I am glad to hear its in a national forest. Good luck.


----------



## Inor

Prepadoodle said:


> I signed a contract on a property in Arkansas. If they accept the offer, I could be there in 2 months or possibly less. It's so hard to buy something that is so far away. Our home inspector will be doing his thing in a day or 2 and will be taking lots of pictures, but we will be buying this place sight unseen, assuming his report comes back favorable.
> 
> The place has it all though; over 8 farmable acres, a spring fed pond, and nestled into a huge national forest in a low population density area with abundant rainfall and mild temperatures! I'm gonna buy myself some bibs and a straw hat and practice saying, "Sets back a piece in yonder holler," and, "I reckon."


Awesome possum! Congratulations!

I do not know how far you are from the Okey line, but if you are within 100 miles, I would also practice "Booooooy howdy."


----------



## Deebo

A few more- WITCHADIDJA
YOUNTTO-
and you absolutely must say POlice, with emphasis on the PO.


----------



## Piratesailor

When I lived in Tulsa, many moons ago, we'd spend time on beaver lake in nw Arkansas. My only regret is that we didn't buy some land way back then. But then again we were young and broke... And stupid. Lol.


----------



## Piratesailor

Prep of the day.. Not much lately... I did run my NG generator though. Run it monthly. Also ran the engine and genset on my bov / BOL and if the weather cooperates, we'll take her out tomorrow.


----------



## alterego

My prep of the day started three hours or so ago and has not quite ramped up.

I was listning to a you tube video report posted on another thread on this forum where they were discussing cutting off welfare because the funding was not there for the November distribution. My wife was on the other side of the table drinking her coffee. We are not on any assistance of any kind, but my wife knows the outcome of the free bee's being cut off.

A few minutes goes by after I come out of the bathroom getting rid of my coffee I call out, Ma. Hey Ma!

Where are you at?

Down in the basement.

So I go down to spruce up the wood furnace, it is rainy and cold here.

She is down there opening up totes, counting cans, and bitching about why the rice bags are in with the alcohol.




She just came up with a two page written inventory of all the stuff, with a one page list of all the needed stuff.

Looks like we are headed to the store for provisions.


----------



## dannydefense

Just got back in from burying our first cache (well earlier this morning now). It's a little one to test the waters, 15 rounds each of a few calibers we carry, a 16ft ridgeline, some home made fire starters and a bic lighter. We kept the GPS coordinates (good to 2m at the time) and used a landmark timed based system to record its location if GPS were to fail. The whole thing is in a 2" PVC pipe about two feet down with a few pieces of junk picked up from the flea market buried above it. Nothing special, but we figured it was time to get that show on the road.


----------



## paraquack

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Congrats Prep! Hopefully the Inspector isn't related to and/or married to the seller! I have a banjo I never really took to you can have.
> 
> All ways good to get good people into the region!


What's the asking price?


----------



## PaulS

I helped my son move, ground some flour, fixed some creamed tomato soup and grilled peanut butter sandwiches on sourdough. The peanut butter and milk were the only things that came from the store. (oh, and the wheat kernels)


----------



## Smitty901

Today the back up heat gets tested . Sure it will work fine when installed all SS was used for exhaust but stll must be check while there is still time to make any needed repairs


----------



## kevincali

Swept the roof and got half the gutters clean. Tomorrow I'll do the other half. Figured I'd get them as clean as possible before I get my rainwater system figured out. 

Got the downspouts flushed too. 

Had to have the plumber come out to my grammas house to clear a clog and replace a section of mainline. Had him set up a different style clean out that's easier for me to go in and clear a clog if needed. So no more plumber calls at midnight. Wanted to charge $99 extra for night service. Screw that


----------



## sparkyprep

Fired up the backup generators as a test. Cleaned the AR.


----------



## MrsInor

Canned apples - finish them off tomorrow and start again on tomatoes. Then candied jalapenos. Still showing the daughter how to can.


----------



## kevincali

Cleaned the rest of the gutters. Did em dry then flushed the hell out of em with the hose. I know I didn't get it all, but its better than it was 

Also went and checked out the barrel place again. He has 2 more drums. One that had soy sauce and one with caramel color I passed up last time. If they are still there come November 1st, they're MINE lol


----------



## kevincali

Just scored some free r19 insulation. Should be enough to do the most element exposed sides of the shed 

Hoping to turn the shed into a workshop. Do some side jobs here and there for extra cash flow or barter 

Progress baby. Progress


----------



## kevincali

New prep of the day. Finally got my water bath canner and the rack/utensils/rack/and blue book. 

Now to start reading the book and get stuff to can


----------



## MrsInor

Finished canning apples yesterday and even got in 11 pints of tomato/jalapeno sauce (good chili base). Just waiting for the rest of the 'matoes to turn to finish up.
Have fun kevincali!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

The Boss (my wife) is re-populating the chickens. The old girls stopped laying and now will be processed for the meat. They layed good for us for a number of years, and it sounds cruel, but that's farming.
She has been actively networking with several others in our area and we have gotten in the last four or five weeks 6 Ameracauna hens plus a rooster, 5 Delaware hens plus a rooster, and just because they are pretty one Wyandot hen.
The Delawares are just old enough now they are beginning to lay. The eggs are small, but tasty (once you have eaten free range, drug free eggs from happy hens you will never be satisfied with assembly line store bought ever again). 
We had an omlette w/yougurt folded in last night along with some sausage for supper.

I'm having to work on the tiller to get it ready for her to start preparing the garden beds. Replaced the fuel lines to stop a fuel leak - found out it was the tank itself. Now we have to wait for payday - being economically poor has it's drawbacks. Been piling the stall "debris" mrgreen from the horses up and need to get it tilled in.

My friend the hunter gave me the meat from a 6 point buck, it's on ice in a cooler, been there since Wednesday, the water running out the drain hole is almost clear, time for me to cut it into manageable size pieces for the two of us and get it in the freezer. In exchange we keep him and his wife supplied with fresh vegetables and eggs.

My wife and I don't have much money or fancy do-dads, but we are so, so rich in other things.
Like Dolly Parton sang in Coat Of Many Colors: "You're only poor if you choose to be."


----------



## warrior4

Prep of the day yesterday was to head to the gun range with my father-in-law-to-be and start getting some pistol experience. I have some rifle experience and am confident in basic handling of firearms, but it was good, and fun, to send lead down range. Also got a 4 mile run in afterwards.

Today's will be to get my workout in and poke around the internet some more for more knowledge.


----------



## paraquack

rice paddy daddy said:


> The Boss (my wife) is re-populating the chickens. The old girls stopped laying and now will be processed for the meat. They layed good for us for a number of years, and it sounds cruel, but that's farming.
> She has been actively networking with several others in our area and we have gotten in the last four or five weeks 6 Ameracauna hens plus a rooster, 5 Delaware hens plus a rooster, and just because they are pretty one Wyandot hen.
> The Delawares are just old enough now they are beginning to lay. The eggs are small, but tasty (once you have eaten free range, drug free eggs from happy hens you will never be satisfied with assembly line store bought ever again).
> We had an omlette w/yougurt folded in last night along with some sausage for supper.
> 
> I'm having to work on the tiller to get it ready for her to start preparing the garden beds. Replaced the fuel lines to stop a fuel leak - found out it was the tank itself. Now we have to wait for payday - being economically poor has it's drawbacks. Been piling the stall "debris" mrgreen from the horses up and need to get it tilled in.
> 
> My friend the hunter gave me the meat from a 6 point buck, it's on ice in a cooler, been there since Wednesday, the water running out the drain hole is almost clear, time for me to cut it into manageable size pieces for the two of us and get it in the freezer. In exchange we keep him and his wife supplied with fresh vegetables and eggs.
> 
> My wife and I don't have much money or fancy do-dads, but we are so, so rich in other things.
> Like Dolly Parton sang in Coat Of Many Colors: "You're only poor if you choose to be."


If the tank is metal, I've had real good luck with epoxy cement to repair leaks and holes.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Moulded plastic. It has a hairline crack right at one of the mounts. It's a rear tine Poulan Pro.
I know about leaky steel tanks - I used to keep a two-part product in the glove box of my 1982 Chevy S-10 for roadside repairs. Used it quite often, too.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder

I bought a Highlander Wood Stove, heats approx. 1800 sq feet. Our house is much larger, but I don't want my bedrooms heated. I don't sleep well hot. This winter I will not be reliant upon electricity for heat! Cut my light bill down to nothing and talk about being HAPPY!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I always wanted a wood stove. Our house is small, 1200 s.f.
But I can remember as a little kid visiting Grandma's place and she always had a tea kettle going on top of the stove. I think I would like one.


----------



## 9UC

rice paddy daddy said:


> I always wanted a wood stove. Our house is small, 1200 s.f. But I can remember as a little kid visiting Grandma's place and she always had a tea kettle going on top of the stove. I think I would like one.


Didn't have a wood stove, but the "tea" kettle on the stove was really to put humidity into the house.


----------



## dannydefense

My fire kit is primarily a light my fire steel and four bic lighters, plus the Zippo I carry in my pocket (not a smoker, it's protecting my hip from stray bullets that may hit me in the hip)... but I do have one or two cheats in there in case I'm ever under too much duress to do it any other way. Well, I just dumped the Vaseline soaked cotton balls today, and replaced them with much lower profile wax dipped cotton rounds. The things are bloody amazing, they'll burn for over ten minutes and provide a flame four times larger than the cotton balls. I highly recommend anyone who carries a starter to try them out.


----------



## sparkyprep

dannydefense said:


> My fire kit is primarily a light my fire steel and four bic lighters, plus the Zippo I carry in my pocket (not a smoker, it's protecting my hip from stray bullets that may hit me in the hip)... but I do have one or two cheats in there in case I'm ever under too much duress to do it any other way. Well, I just dumped the Vaseline soaked cotton balls today, and replaced them with much lower profile wax dipped cotton rounds. The things are bloody amazing, they'll burn for over ten minutes and provide a flame four times larger than the cotton balls. I highly recommend anyone who carries a starter to try them out.


Cotton rounds? Did you make these yourself? Please elaborate. I have tried the Vaseline cotton balls, and sawdust in paraffin wax, but never heard of cotton rounds.


----------



## Boss Dog

Speaking of what to pack in your fire kit...


----------



## dannydefense

sparkyprep said:


> Cotton rounds? Did you make these yourself? Please elaborate. I have tried the Vaseline cotton balls, and sawdust in paraffin wax, but never heard of cotton rounds.


Too good a thing to keep to myself, and I can't take credit for it either because my wife is the one who came across them. Cotton rounds are those little facial cleaner things you can find at any drugstore or in any personal hygiene department;









Now melt some wax in a pot, double boiler, however you wish. It can be any candle or any lump of wax, anywhere you can get the wax from, get it and melt it at a very low heat to keep it from boiling away on you. Dip a cotton round, but make sure you don't immerse the whole round. You want to leave a thumb sized area dry from the wax because you'll use this later to light it. You can use wax paper to lay these down and set if you're making a bunch, a plate will work fine for a couple quick attempts. Let it set and dip it a second time if you want the flame to last even longer.

Once they've set, you can use the area you left uncovered to set them alight. When pulled slightly apart, I've never had to hit the steel twice to get a flame. Once it comes in contact with the wax you've got a five to ten minute burn (depending on how much wax you used). A big one too. These are flat, easy to light, and far less messy than the vaseline, and just as inexpensive to make.


----------



## sparkyprep

Absolutely awesome! I will make some of these this weekend. Thanks.


----------



## doddy37

Added Avery nice first aid box to my bug in kit.


----------



## kevincali

Drove the fields behind my house (in front of?!?) and found some nice looking 2x6 planks to help build the rainwater barrel "shelves". 

Not much, but these are four less boards to buy 

Also picked up a cinder block. 

Found another spot with wood fence slats, and another spot with a bunch of red bricks. I only had my car. Hopefully the stuff will still be there in a week or so when I get more money/time to get the rest. 

Oh, and found a bunch of irrigation line that was rotten. But it still had emitters. The emitters have shut off valves on them. They are soaking in water to soften up some debris that is in a few of them. 

Gonna put them on the lines for the cactus, since cactus needs less water than the rest. I can turn the cactus off every other watering 


People are so wasteful. I'm glad though. Means I get the stuff for free  it's just "seasoned"


----------



## Infidel

Went to the range today and made sure my deer rifle was still sighted in for season opener next month also checked out some test loads for the .35 Rem. I like the .35 loads, they shoot well and are accurate and soft recoiling plus I don't get the fireball that I get out of the H335 loads. I loaded these with IMR 4320 and I think this may be my pet load even though the H335 groups a little better. Next step chronograph them to check consistency.

-Infidel


----------



## Deebo

No actual preps, but paying into the "long run". Seven days a week, 13 hours a day..AGAIN..Well, at least with the extra income, Im sure I will buy a nice new tool(scoped hunting rifle/muzzleloader), so I guess im prepping to prepp?


----------



## Deebo

rice paddy daddy said:


> The Boss (my wife) is re-populating the chickens. The old girls stopped laying and now will be processed for the meat. They layed good for us for a number of years, and it sounds cruel, but that's farming.
> She has been actively networking with several others in our area and we have gotten in the last four or five weeks 6 Ameracauna hens plus a rooster, 5 Delaware hens plus a rooster, and just because they are pretty one Wyandot hen.
> The Delawares are just old enough now they are beginning to lay. The eggs are small, but tasty (once you have eaten free range, drug free eggs from happy hens you will never be satisfied with assembly line store bought ever again).
> We had an omlette w/yougurt folded in last night along with some sausage for supper.
> 
> I'm having to work on the tiller to get it ready for her to start preparing the garden beds. Replaced the fuel lines to stop a fuel leak - found out it was the tank itself. Now we have to wait for payday - being economically poor has it's drawbacks. Been piling the stall "debris" mrgreen from the horses up and need to get it tilled in.
> 
> My friend the hunter gave me the meat from a 6 point buck, it's on ice in a cooler, been there since Wednesday, the water running out the drain hole is almost clear, time for me to cut it into manageable size pieces for the two of us and get it in the freezer. In exchange we keep him and his wife supplied with fresh vegetables and eggs.
> 
> My wife and I don't have much money or fancy do-dads, but we are so, so rich in other things.
> Like Dolly Parton sang in Coat Of Many Colors: "You're only poor if you choose to be."


RPD, man financial wealth is NOTHING compared to peace of mind, and the feeling of not relying on anyone. I envy you, but in a good way. 
There are some seriously strong two part epoxys out there, but im sure you already thought about the fix, and that being close to a mount, it would have vibrations and pressures to contend with. A small peice of metal flashing epoxied across the crack ? not trying to tell a a man his bussiness, but its already leaking, so if you ruin it, you still gotta buy one. 
Can you freeze eggs?


----------



## Arizona Infidel

kevincali said:


> Drove the fields behind my house (in front of?!?) and found some nice looking 2x6 planks to help build the rainwater barrel "shelves".
> 
> Not much, but these are four less boards to buy
> 
> Also picked up a cinder block.
> 
> Found another spot with wood fence slats, and another spot with a bunch of red bricks. I only had my car. Hopefully the stuff will still be there in a week or so when I get more money/time to get the rest.
> 
> Oh, and found a bunch of irrigation line that was rotten. But it still had emitters. The emitters have shut off valves on them. They are soaking in water to soften up some debris that is in a few of them.
> 
> Gonna put them on the lines for the cactus, since cactus needs less water than the rest. I can turn the cactus off every other watering
> 
> People are so wasteful. I'm glad though. Means I get the stuff for free  it's just "seasoned"


why are you watering cactus?


----------



## kevincali

Arizona Infidel said:


> why are you watering cactus?


Because they're newly planted. I tried just sticking them in the ground, after letting them callous over, but they shriveled and died. I take cuttings, stick them in pots with cactus/succulent mix, and they explode with growth. Then I transplant. I started with one pot. Now have 10.

And my nursery owner friend says that when the fruit starts to appear, water them a lot. Makes the fruit better. I dunno. Never watered cactus in my life. I'm sure once its established, no water needed. These plantings are only months old.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Deebo said:


> Can you freeze eggs?


No.
But frying up a half dozen at a time is priceless!!
Actually if we can't eat them fast enough we sell them for $2 a doz to help with the feed bill.
Of course, I owe my deer huntin' buddy a dozen a week for life.
It's not too bad now, but back in earlier times we had 50 or more hens, each one laying an egg almost every day. Man, I was eating some eggs, I tell ya!


----------



## seedsaver

dannydefense said:


> My fire kit is primarily a light my fire steel and four bic lighters, plus the Zippo I carry in my pocket (not a smoker, it's protecting my hip from stray bullets that may hit me in the hip)... but I do have one or two cheats in there in case I'm ever under too much duress to do it any other way. Well, I just dumped the Vaseline soaked cotton balls today, and replaced them with much lower profile wax dipped cotton rounds. The things are bloody amazing, they'll burn for over ten minutes and provide a flame four times larger than the cotton balls. I highly recommend anyone who carries a starter to try them out.


I saw this idea on Pinterest and added it to my (very long) to-do list. Glad to hear from someone that has tried it to know how well they work.

Unfortunately, my little guy is feeling a bit under the weather today, so it hasn't been that productive of a day. However, I was able to update my freezer inventory and it looks like I need to do some cooking this weekend.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder

rice paddy daddy said:


> I always wanted a wood stove. Our house is small, 1200 s.f.
> But I can remember as a little kid visiting Grandma's place and she always had a tea kettle going on top of the stove. I think I would like one.


You know..in all my typing, our house isn't over 1800 s.f., Its somewhere between 1300 and 1400 s.f.

I have just the pot to go on mine too...it's an old campfire coffee pot that's about 70 years old or older, that belonged to my Papaw...and it's going to have its place right on top.


----------



## warrior4

Yesterday's prep was kind of an accident. After getting back from my run I figured I'd explore the plant life that separates the jogging track from my apartment complex. Low and behold there are wild raspberry brambles. It's to late in the season to harvest any and there are only a few berries left anyway, but it's a welcome find to be able to spot free food nearby.


----------



## kevincali

Today's prep? 

Watering and feeding the seedlings. This weekend is supposed to be low 90's, so I'll wait until next week to plant them in the ground. 

Also a LOT of reading. The canner came with a blue book. Been reading and am watching the stores for sales. Might try peaches first. 

Also moved the water barrels around to see different set ups. 

Waiting until after the first to buy the materials to connect everything, money wise. Not wanting to spend my last dollars right now unless I HAVE to.


----------



## PaulS

I am replacing my canning lids with the reusable lids from Tattler's. Thanks to MrsInor for the help!


----------



## PAPrepper

Joining this forum.


----------



## lgustavus81

PAPrepper said:


> Joining this forum.


Good start!


----------



## PAPrepper

Yes, I agree.


----------



## dannydefense

Paid some bills and ordered in for dinner. Making sure things are comfortable now helps assure me that I'm thinking clearly about how I'll handle the unexpected.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

30 cans of tuna, 12lbs of Uncle Bens, plenty of Chicken broth to mix in. And a nice looking skinning knife won on ebay for $15.95 with shipping. 

View attachment 3061
View attachment 3062


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

*Tavor Tiger Stripe Camo !*

Tavor Tiger Stripe Camo ! Enjoy 8D

Just completed camouflage on my rifle and I wanted to share the techniques I used with other interested preppers. Camo that rifle. See the enemy before they see you! ::redsnipe::


----------



## Prepadoodle

I discovered that one can fit $450 worth of food into a single cart at Sam's Club.

We also picked up 2 old school Zippo lighters, 2 cans of fluid, 2 packs of extra flints and 2 extra wicks. The wicks and extra flints get tucked under the felt pad in the bottom of the lighters. These will be our primary fire starters, are more reliable than disposable Bics, and are much more versatile than a ferro rod. I would put Zippos right in between George Jetson and a cave man, which is where I probably belong.


----------



## sparkyprep

dannydefense said:


> Too good a thing to keep to myself, and I can't take credit for it either because my wife is the one who came across them. Cotton rounds are those little facial cleaner things you can find at any drugstore or in any personal hygiene department;
> 
> View attachment 3029
> 
> 
> Now melt some wax in a pot, double boiler, however you wish. It can be any candle or any lump of wax, anywhere you can get the wax from, get it and melt it at a very low heat to keep it from boiling away on you. Dip a cotton round, but make sure you don't immerse the whole round. You want to leave a thumb sized area dry from the wax because you'll use this later to light it. You can use wax paper to lay these down and set if you're making a bunch, a plate will work fine for a couple quick attempts. Let it set and dip it a second time if you want the flame to last even longer.
> 
> Once they've set, you can use the area you left uncovered to set them alight. When pulled slightly apart, I've never had to hit the steel twice to get a flame. Once it comes in contact with the wax you've got a five to ten minute burn (depending on how much wax you used). A big one too. These are flat, easy to light, and far less messy than the vaseline, and just as inexpensive to make.


Just picked up from Wally World- 100 cotton rounds, one 1/2 quart crock pot on clearance, and one large unscented candle. Total cost- $6


----------



## kevincali

Picked up my m9, and picked up some free wood fence panels. Fixing up my garden


----------



## Hammer

Was at Home Depot and picked up a bucket and gamma lid for more food/gear storage, a bottle of Gorilla Glue and Gorilla Super Glue, and an eight pack of 9v batteries. Also had to go to target for some food and milk so I picked up a CPR mask on sale for $2 and some carabiners on sale for .98 each. For preps I updated my EDC as well as my work backpack with essential relevant gear, cleared unneeded items out of my SUV and sketched up some ideas for the storage system I'm building this weekend to organize the gear in it.


----------



## charito

Bought 2 cases of water, some pork and beans, Campbell's chunky and 1 2k peanut butter. They were on sale.
Also browsed at WalMart through camping gears (we need quality heavy sleeping bags for winter in case power goes out). 
Hubby says we have to get quality ones even if it means paying more. 

Any recommendations? We get real cold winters here, -25 or more.


----------



## sparkyprep

charito said:


> Bought 2 cases of water, some pork and beans, Campbell's chunky and 1 2k peanut butter. They were on sale.
> Also browsed at WalMart through camping gears (we need quality heavy sleeping bags for winter in case power goes out).
> Hubby says we have to get quality ones even if it means paying more.
> 
> Any recommendations? We get real cold winters here, -25 or more.


Go with a "mummy" style, and don't buy at WalMart


----------



## dannydefense

charito said:


> Any recommendations? We get real cold winters here, -25 or more.


What part of the country are you in, or better yet what other sporting goods slash outdoors type stores do you have near you? You can spend a lot of money on a good sleeping bag, but a little bit of money goes almost as far. I have a 10f bag I picked up for $70 that I put to the test last winter... I was toasty all night the first night except for one five minute stretch, and for all those who go camping you know what five minute stretch I'm referring to.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

dannydefense said:


> Too good a thing to keep to myself, and I can't take credit for it either because my wife is the one who came across them. Cotton rounds are those little facial cleaner things you can find at any drugstore or in any personal hygiene department;
> 
> View attachment 3029
> 
> 
> Now melt some wax in a pot, double boiler, however you wish. It can be any candle or any lump of wax, anywhere you can get the wax from, get it and melt it at a very low heat to keep it from boiling away on you. Dip a cotton round, but make sure you don't immerse the whole round. You want to leave a thumb sized area dry from the wax because you'll use this later to light it. You can use wax paper to lay these down and set if you're making a bunch, a plate will work fine for a couple quick attempts. Let it set and dip it a second time if you want the flame to last even longer.
> 
> Once they've set, you can use the area you left uncovered to set them alight. When pulled slightly apart, I've never had to hit the steel twice to get a flame. Once it comes in contact with the wax you've got a five to ten minute burn (depending on how much wax you used). A big one too. These are flat, easy to light, and far less messy than the vaseline, and just as inexpensive to make.


Wiley Coyote genius idea! Cooked some up this morning using an old citronella patio candle that was already in a metal bucket, and used a paper clip on a string to dip them. Got about 50 or so. I'll do some testing and compare them to the Vaseline covered cotton balls I've been using.

View attachment 3065
View attachment 3066


----------



## Smitty901

Today I help someone that has stepped into the light. They have waken to what may happen and started getting ready.
He was having trouble finding ammo to train his wife with so I gave him 250 rounds. I figure his kind is worth saving.


----------



## charito

dannydefense said:


> What part of the country are you in, or better yet what other sporting goods slash outdoors type stores do you have near you? You can spend a lot of money on a good sleeping bag, but a little bit of money goes almost as far. I have a 10f bag I picked up for $70 that I put to the test last winter... I was toasty all night the first night except for one five minute stretch, and for all those who go camping you know what five minute stretch I'm referring to.


I'm from Canada. What brand is your sleeping bag?


----------



## charito

sparkyprep said:


> Go with a "mummy" style, and don't buy at WalMart


That's what hubby said, "not WalMart." What is a "mummy" style?


----------



## PAPrepper

Filled up my gas cans with a 65 cent/gallon discount.


----------



## sparkyprep

charito said:


> That's what hubby said, "not WalMart." What is a "mummy" style?


It is a style of sleeping bag that encompasses your entire body, including the head. Only your face is exposed. Check out Bass Pro, Gander Mountain, or Caebelas.


----------



## kevincali

sparkyprep said:


> It is a style of sleeping bag that encompasses your entire body, including the head. Only your face is exposed. Check out Bass Pro, Gander Mountain, or Caebelas.


I had one from the army circa WWII. It was a friends friends dads. That thing was "down" and VERY hot. Even in the winter. I finally wore it out and couldn't repair it anymore. Had to give it up 

If only I could find another one. It takes some getting used to with only your face exposed, but well worth it


----------



## BigCheeseStick

sparkyprep said:


> It is a style of sleeping bag that encompasses your entire body, including the head. Only your face is exposed. Check out Bass Pro, Gander Mountain, or Caebelas.


Make friends with a Bass Pro employee! They get a *40-50% discount* on most items in the store except ammo, guns, boats, and bows! Yeah, place is RAPING customers. +1 on the mummy sleeping bags to. Ours are rated down to 40 deg. and we've camped out in them in temperatures into the high 30's and were perfectly snug and warm all night. Keep in mind if you get a sleeping bag rated to 20 deg., DON'T expect to sleep in it at anything over 50 deg. without sweating like a mule. Even laying in it with the top open your back will sweat. Try to get one rated as close to what you'll be using it for as you can. The "more is better", "I'll get one rated for -20 just in case" concept here is a *BAD* idea!


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Been putting the cotton rounds and vaseline soaked cotton balls to the test.

Cotton balls - Nice because you can smash them into any shape and squish them into back pack pockets as "filler" around other stuff to keep it from rattling. Also SUPER light weight. The cotton balls tested were smeared up with vaseline about two years ago and have been in my pack since. They were actually dry feeling to the touch at this point. But lit under a short ferro. rod on the first or second strike every time!

Cotton rounds - A lot heavier than you'd think! I only dipped them in the candle wax for a fraction of a second and pulled them right out, so the coating wasn't super thick. Yet they are hard, and don't compress in shape at all. Think of em as a durable cracker.  They consistently took several - 10 strikes from the fire steel to light on the uncoated cotton end. But do burn with a slightly larger flame, and do burn hotter.

Neither one resisted wind (me blowing on them) any better than the other. And most surprising at all is they actually burnt almost exactly the same amount of time for the same amount of material!

I don't know that there was a "clear winner" given that the cotton rounds did burn hotter (made the bottom of the pan they were on HOT), but because of the ability of the cotton balls to be smashed up into any shape as filler, and their lighter weight, and lit MUCH easier, I'll continue using the cotton balls rather than the rounds. Or maybe add just a few cotton rounds into the bag with the balls.

View attachment 3067
View attachment 3068


----------



## Smitty901

kevincali said:


> I had one from the army circa WWII. It was a friends friends dads. That thing was "down" and VERY hot. Even in the winter. I finally wore it out and couldn't repair it anymore. Had to give it up
> 
> If only I could find another one. It takes some getting used to with only your face exposed, but well worth it


The old Army style heavy bags were great in cold but way to bulky. The modern Army modular system is better. if you have never seen one check them out.


----------



## dannydefense

charito said:


> I'm from Canada. What brand is your sleeping bag?


It's a Teton. Canada has... stores. I know there's a Cabela's in Alberta. I actually don't know what y'all have there and that's funny considering I'm Canadian. Sports Authority or something of the sort maybe?


----------



## kevincali

Picked up just about everything to put together my rainwater collection system. 

Now tomorrow or Monday, gotta install everything 

That is if I'm in the mood. Dealing with a shitty friend right now


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Smitty901 said:


> The old Army style heavy bags were great in cold but way to bulky. The modern Army modular system is better. if you have never seen one check them out.


Even if all you get is the bivy cover from the new modualr system you can seriously increase the effectiveness of a cheaper sleeping bag. I've seen the on eBay for $30 or so.

If you can find a deal on a complete system you are good to go for just about any situation except for extreme heat. I'm still searching for a good bag rated up to 100 degrees, lol.


----------



## PaulS

For high temps use a pit and place a thermal Mylar blanket over the top.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Feeding these guys in the pond outside my house an old loaf of bread... SHTF? Get out the rice, _we're having turtle soup!_ 

View attachment 3095


----------



## kevincali

2 more 55 gallon drums. Some activated carbon, and some pool filter sand.


----------



## PrepperLite

Started my silver collection! Bought 3 coins. Coins make it more interesting than just bars or melted down scrap.


----------



## jimb1972

Canned another 14 jars of apple sauce today. I have about had it with apples, thank god its only a few weeks a year.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Silverbullet said:


> Started cutting and welding steel for my hitch mounted spare tire and jerry can carrier. Lerked Craigslist for a cheap utility trailer the I can convert into a camping/bug out trailer.


Do yourself a favor and spend the extra bucks on an enclosed trailer, even if it means waiting and saving. Not only will it keep your gear dry, it can keep you dry as well.


----------



## Boss Dog

BigCheeseStick said:


> Feeding these guys in the pond outside my house an old loaf of bread... SHTF? Get out the rice, _we're having turtle soup!_


Is there more to turtles than the legs? How much of em are edible?


----------



## kevincali

Forgot to mention I bought a star ruby grapefruit. I don't really like grapefruit, but I like having variety of fruit to pick from. It gets old picking from only a few types of fruit haha. 

Every little thing helps


----------



## paraquack

Boss Dog said:


> Is there more to turtles than the legs? How much of em are edible?


When I was a kid, I hooked into a good sized snapper. My dad opened him up and my mom pan fried the organs. I remember we cut everything up into small pieces so I could try everything. Was pretty good considering. I remember my dad saying something about the meats tasting like a bunch of different flavored meats. No I don't remember what the tasted like.


----------



## dannydefense

Had a great opportunity today to try out the first aid kit, especially my steristrips and mastisol - tore my hand wide open while washing dishes when a glass shattered. My wife got upset with me for making the suggestion though and dragged me to the hospital for stitches. She didn't even let me get my coffee which was the whole reason I was washing dishes in the first place. So long story short, I've still got all my steristrips.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Was running errands and was right next door to wally world and knew they had 223, so I bought 3 more boxes. Man that 3 box limit sucks! At anyrate, steady as she goes. I am getting there with my stash of ammo!


----------



## PAPrepper

Love to have a stash but lost all mine overboard....


----------



## paraquack

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Was running errands and was right next door to wally world and knew they had 223, so I bought 3 more boxes. Man that 3 box limit sucks! At anyrate, steady as she goes. I am getting there with my stash of ammo!


Here in Tucson/Marana area, during my first trip to Wally world I found a 1000 round box of .223 FMJ for $399. Can't wait to have a house to put it in.


----------



## Vamppire

Picked up my new rifle last night. Smith and Wesson M&P 15-22. This is my first semi-auto .22LR (I have two single shot ones otherwise). Excited to get to the range and test it out. Still cant believe that I got it brand new for only $400.


----------



## PAPrepper

That's a great price. Picked up a multitool and SAS Guide today.


----------



## warrior4

Heading to the gym later to keep up with fitness and keep working off my gut. Also polished off a 2L of root beer so I'll be turning that bottle into my newest water bottle.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Boss Dog said:


> Is there more to turtles than the legs? How much of em are edible?


There's about the same amount of meat that is on each leg back in on the shoulder. That, the tail, and the neck are pretty much it. I was taught to just cut the head off, stick a long thin blade back in and cut around the leg to get the shoulder meat, do the same around the neck and tail, and not even worry about getting inside the shell. Takes about 5 minutes to get all the meat that way. But yeah, your not going to fill your belly on just the average turtle for sure.  Good way to add nutrition and flavor to rice or ramen noodles though!


----------



## Vamppire

PAPrepper said:


> That's a great price. Picked up a multitool and SAS Guide today.


Yeah I was shopping around for it for a few days and came across a website that had them on sale!


----------



## PAPrepper

warrior4 said:


> Heading to the gym later to keep up with fitness and keep working off my gut. Also polished off a 2L of root beer so I'll be turning that bottle into my newest water bottle.


One defeats the other! ;-)


----------



## PAPrepper

Where did you find the sale? Hope I didn't miss out.


----------



## Vamppire

PAPrepper said:


> Where did you find the sale? Hope I didn't miss out.


kygunco.com they got a few of them I think and it might be there everyday price for them. The MOE versions were around $500 and the A1 style like I got was $398. The only thing is you have to pay 3% more if you pay by credit card. But thats cheaper then tax and it was free shipping. so the gun, plus the 3% surchage and my gun shop guy charges 30 bucks for the FFL transfer. I think it came to a little under 440 all together when it was all said and done. So it was still way cheaper then anywhere I found around here. Even my gun shop guy told me that was cheaper then what he pays for them and to buy it.


----------



## 9UC

PAPrepper said:


> Love to have a stash but lost all mine overboard....


You're in deeper water than you think, We know exactly how many rounds you have

I.C. Yew
Under Watery Recovery Unit
NSA


----------



## Sinkhole

I went out and picked up a new sling for the M590A1, a 15rnd box of Winchester 00 Buck and a 15rnd box of Winchester Slugs. Also, I'm in the process of putting some cold weather garments in my GHB/BOB and taking inventory of medical supplies. Ya gotta check those expiration dates and replace them when necessary.


----------



## PAPrepper

Research and posts for help. Wool cap and poncho liner at least.


----------



## Boss Dog

Got 2 more 5-gal buckets with lids from my deli guy! :mrgreen:


----------



## sparkyprep

Made about 50 more "cotton round" fire starters


----------



## arthurstjames

Prep of the day was I just finished surviving Katrina documentary. I think it qualifies.


----------



## dannydefense

I put in some left handed trigger time today. With my right hand being partially immobilized from the gash in it, I realized I couldn't even get a solid grip. Good reminder to practice with the weak side.



sparkyprep said:


> Made about 50 more "cotton round" fire starters


All it takes is one to get you hooked.  For the cost and ease of making they are definitely good fire starters.


----------



## kevincali

Started building my shelving unit for the water barrels. So my prepping for today is expanding my water storage capabilities. 

Also been practicing loading and unloading the mags on my m9. Practicing racking it, flipping the safety, stuff like that. Also practicing tear down for cleaning and lubing. 

Hopefully tomorrow, I can say I finished the water barrel rack


----------



## warrior4

PAPrepper said:


> One defeats the other! ;-)


Quite so, but I ask you a life pre-SHTF without Root Beer a life worth prepping for? I think not. Besides I've left my chug a whole 2L of soda in one go days behind me after I greaduated college. That and the mile I swam today and then the three miles I ran should offset those calories for the soda.


----------



## Prepadoodle

kevincali said:


> Practicing racking it, flipping the safety, stuff like that.


Nice! If I may be so bold as to make a suggestion... Practice basic operations like that (and even reloading mags) without looking. The reason being that you want to keep your eyes sweeping for threats and never have to look at your gun. It's too easy to lose sight of your target or miss a threat if your eyes are focused on your weapon. I would never reload while standing in the open, so I practice reloads kneeling or prone too. If yer not behind cover, being out of ammo is the lesser of 2 evils. Take cover first, then reload, or reload on the move to cover.


----------



## kevincali

Prepadoodle said:


> Nice! If I may be so bold as to make a suggestion... Practice basic operations like that (and even reloading mags) without looking. The reason being that you want to keep your eyes sweeping for threats and never have to look at your gun. It's too easy to lose sight of your target or miss a threat if your eyes are focused on your weapon. I would never reload while standing in the open, so I practice reloads kneeling or prone too. If yer not behind cover, being out of ammo is the lesser of 2 evils. Take cover first, then reload, or reload on the move to cover.


Never thought of with my eyes closed. The mags are so new, by the 9-10th round, its tough getting them in. Can't imagine doing it eyes closed. Can I start in the dark first?

Oh. Also practicing shoving a mag in, racking, then swapping mags, so I have 10+1. I'd leave one in the chamber, and have a full mag, but I'm not too comfortable with knowing its chambered, especially since I'm wearing it around my property as I work. Getting used to it. Man it's heavy for what it is. Should have gotten a light glock (looks around nervously) lol


----------



## Prepadoodle

IMHO, chambering a round, ejecting the mag, stuffing another one in the mag, then reinserting the mag is ok to do when you aren't in a stress situation. In a real encounter, don't bother. Slam a new mag in, release the slide and get to work. Sacrifice the 1 additional round for speed.

But don't practice speed, practice smooth. No wasted motion, no chance of a fumble... smooth. Speed comes by itself once you master the basics. As the saying goes... slow is smooth, smooth is fast. I heard you have to do something 1,000 times in order to develop muscle memory. After that, you can go fast and not fumble.

As far as weight, eh. I carry a full size all steel 1911. You get used to the weight, and extra mass = less recoil, and a steadier platform. But you gotta use what's comfortable for you. Carry it around any time you're on the property for a few months and it gets lighter.


----------



## PAPrepper

warrior4 said:


> Quite so, but I ask you a life pre-SHTF without Root Beer a life worth prepping for? I think not. Besides I've left my chug a whole 2L of soda in one go days behind me after I greaduated college. That and the mile I swam today and then the three miles I ran should offset those calories for the soda.


That sounds much better ha ha!


----------



## indie

warrior4 said:


> Quite so, but I ask you a life pre-SHTF without Root Beer a life worth prepping for?


That's how I feel about coffee. No coffee? Why bother!


----------



## dannydefense

indie said:


> That's how I feel about coffee. No coffee? Why bother!


That could easily go one of two ways.

You're here to rob me? Y'know what, why doncha come back when I'm awake? *waves hands semi frantically* *OR* You're here to rob me??!?!?!?! YOU @#[email protected]&(#$&[email protected]$#%@&# *ripping sounds* ... and ammo has been successfully conserved.


----------



## warrior4

So getting back on topic, today was cash in the Campells soup coupons day when I went grocery shopping. Seven more cans of regular type soups, three cans of Chunky soup, two cans of Home style Soup, and five cans of Spagetti-O's. Along with all the other groceries I picked up it feels nice to start increasing how much food I've got on hand.


----------



## PaulS

Spagetti-Os? Really? I guess I'm a food snob. I make my own soup and pasta-in-can would probably be good after eating nothing but squirrel stew for a month but no, I just couldn't.

Half joking and half serious. Canned goods are ok and if you eat them regularly they will not destroy your digestive tract but I haven't eaten anything like that since I was in grade school - 1962? - so it would probably kill me.


----------



## kevincali

Got more of my water barrel shelves built. Pics soon to be in my unprepared thread


----------



## seedsaver

Added a couple more gallons of water to my supply and made a quick trip to Dollar Tree to get a few more medical supplies for my home and car kits.


----------



## PAPrepper

Bought some ammo and BOB supplies.


----------



## Smitty901

Narrowed down list of breeds for the sheep we want.


----------



## lgustavus81

Ammo score at Wally World!


----------



## indie

So what breeds made the list? Are you looking for meat, fiber or both?


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

warrior4 said:


> Quite so, but I ask you a life pre-SHTF without Root Beer a life worth prepping for? I think not. Besides I've left my chug a whole 2L of soda in one go days behind me after I greaduated college. That and the mile I swam today and then the three miles I ran should offset those calories for the soda.


Luckily if you crave Root Beer, One of the easiest commodities to come by, Sassafras Tree are very common at least here in Ky. It is very easy to make Sassafras tea from the roots, Root beer is a carbonated, sweetened beverage, originally made using the root of a sassafras plant (or the bark of a sassafras tree) as the primary flavor.

It is an easy plant to identify and the roots have an unmistakable smell of root beer. 
Homemade Sassafras Root Beer Recipe | Simply Recipes


----------



## charito

Bought 2 cans of Bush's pork and beans, and 2 cans of Campbell's Chunky, and 2kg Peanut Butter and 2 loaves of bread and 2 bags of bagels for the freezer. Got two 500ml alcohol and one Polysporin 3-antibiotic ointment.


----------



## Seneca

Bought a Big Berkey...Doing the research was like following Alice down the rabbit hole...


----------



## kevincali

25 pounds of beans haha


----------



## dannydefense

120 rounds of AE 5.56. Put a payment down on my wife's Christmas present which will ... well... nevermind, she might read this somehow.

Bought a huge box of mini-wheats which keeps me alert and prepatory.


----------



## PAPrepper

LOve those mini-wheats!


----------



## kevincali

Went to Barnes and noble. Picked up some cookbooks on how to cook "anything."

Still looking for decent survival cookbooks. The camping cookbook there looked ok. Then I started reading the tomato soup recipe. One of the final steps was putting it in a food processor. WTF?!? If you have a food processor while camping, that AIN'T camping. I had to pass on it unfortunately. 

Oh picked up 50 pounds of flour, 10 pounds of sugar. Gonna start cooking from scratch. I hope it works like I plan. I'm hoping to make soup or a stew, but make 2x as much, then can half. Hey, I'm already making it, right?!? Lol


----------



## paraquack

kevincali said:


> Went to Barnes and noble. Picked up some cookbooks on how to cook "anything."


I think that's the same book the cooks at the hospital used in the cafeteria. They're favorite was cream of tennis shoe. They served it at least 3 times a week.


----------



## kevincali

paraquack said:


> I think that's the same book the cooks at the hospital used in the cafeteria. They're favorite was cream of tennis shoe. They served it at least 3 times a week.




Haha


----------



## kevincali

Started planting my garden. Have to go to a wedding, so this is where I leave off for now.

Just some onions, peas, broccoli, cauliflower, Brussels sprouts. Not a lot, but still fighting a gopher in the big garden. Since planting the gopher purge in the small garden, I haven't seen any new signs of gophers. So hopefully


----------



## shotlady

i bought a solar battery charger with 12v adapter and handheld device adapter. from sossurvival.com I went to the store close to my house. also got the calorie bricks, got 6 and more er blankets and some seeds. then went to target for soap,forgot the soap but got a whole bunch of progresso soup its on sale for 75 cents per can. and malto meal was a dollar!


----------



## Infidel

kevincali said:


> Went to Barnes and noble. Picked up some cookbooks on how to cook "anything."
> 
> Still looking for decent survival cookbooks. The camping cookbook there looked ok. Then I started reading the tomato soup recipe. One of the final steps was putting it in a food processor. WTF?!? If you have a food processor while camping, that AIN'T camping. I had to pass on it unfortunately.
> 
> Oh picked up 50 pounds of flour, 10 pounds of sugar. Gonna start cooking from scratch. I hope it works like I plan. I'm hoping to make soup or a stew, but make 2x as much, then can half. Hey, I'm already making it, right?!? Lol


Get yourself a dutch oven and a dutch oven cook book, if you can't make it taste good in a dutch oven it can't be done at all. I have a big lodge cast iron dutch oven and I love it, I just wish I had more time to cook in it.

My prep of the day was stalking the local Gander Mtn for .22lr ammo. Got up at 6am to be there by 7 to pull my #, I was 4th in line and pick up one lousy little 325rd box of CCI AR Tactical ammo. Tactical .22lr ammo? I have no need for tactical .22lr ammo but I did need .22 ammo so beggars can't be choosers. Grand total= $26

-Infidel


----------



## indie

Got my pressure cooker in the mail today, along with a package notice that means my two new prepper books are waiting for me at the PO. Also picked up a mag for the new AR (only $10, nice!) and had 4 new arrows made.


----------



## PaulS

I pulled my old compound bow out today just to see if I could pull it back. At 45 pounds I can do it well enough to shoot it! (I'll have to work up to the 80 pound level)


----------



## dbcooper

25 lbs of white rice


----------



## paraquack

indie said:


> Got my pressure cooker in the mail today, along with a package notice that means my two new prepper books are waiting for me at the PO. Also picked up a mag for the new AR (only $10, nice!) and had 4 new arrows made.


You do know that buying a pressure cooker puts you on a watch list with DHS and Betty Crocker


----------



## indie

paraquack said:


> You do know that buying a pressure cooker puts you on a watch list with DHS and Betty Crocker


Aw, I'm getting me some attention. Bahahaha!


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Mounted a new camo painted NC Star Green Laser & MSE-AQC-1 Red Dot scope on my Tavor rifle.


----------



## charito

Added Acetaminophen pills, Naproxen, Listerine on sale, Centrum vitamins and more Tums.

I've got to organize. It's hard since we're doing some renovations.....so things are everywhere.


----------



## charito

indie said:


> Got my pressure cooker in the mail today, along with a package notice that means my two new prepper books are waiting for me at the PO. Also picked up a mag for the new AR (only $10, nice!) and had 4 new arrows made.


Speaking of arrows, DH said it would be good to learn to use a crossbow (for hunting) because it won't attract attention. So, that should be on our to-do list, when it's not so hectic anymore.


----------



## Sinkhole

No major prepping today. Got up and reloaded 100rnds of 9mm before work today, that's all.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Sharpening two machetes while listening to Chopin. :lol:


----------



## indie

charito said:


> Speaking of arrows, DH said it would be good to learn to use a crossbow (for hunting) because it won't attract attention. So, that should be on our to-do list, when it's not so hectic anymore.


Depending on your plans, you might want to look into whether or not they're legal to hunt with in your state. From what I understand, they are not allowed for hunting in most states. If you're just planning to use it after, wouldn't matter so much. A crossbow is on my list too! And a recurve. 'Cuz bows rock.


----------



## PAPrepper

Target practice at range.


----------



## lgustavus81

PAPrepper said:


> Target practice at range.


+1! Always a good prep!


----------



## PAPrepper

It would be even better if my aim was better.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I spent the entire day fabricating metal and welding the tops on the side of the gate to our new garden area. It was 35 degrees when I started around 7:30 a.m. and it wasn't much warmer when I finished around 4:00 p.m..


----------



## dannydefense

BigCheeseStick said:


> Sharpening two machetes while listening to Chopin. :lol:


At the same time? Damn man, watch those fingers.


----------



## doddy37

Bought a Eton Solarlink FR600RDS radio. Got it at a really good price!


----------



## Infidel

For me today just some manual labor around the house, cut down a couple of trees that needed to go and split a little wood for the fire pit out back, good exercise anyway. Also resized about 75 .35 Rem cases to reload this week.

-Infidel


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder

Got our new wood stove installed and a little fire going, its a wonderful feeling not having to rely on electricity for heat this winter. I actually feel liberated so much it's an amazing feeling to know that my light bill is going to go way down.


----------



## indie

Kidzthinkimahoarder said:


> Got our new wood stove installed and a little fire going, its a wonderful feeling not having to rely on electricity for heat this winter. I actually feel liberated so much it's an amazing feeling to know that my light bill is going to go way down.


Congrats! Nothing quite so cozy as wood heat.


----------



## MrsInor

Spent the evening catching up on all the posts. I am sure I have missed saying welcome to some new folks. Tomorrow I will make tomato sauce out of the rest of the now ripe tomatoes - the grocery bag thing worked great. Then use up the rest in green tomato sauce. Glad I have resistor on ignore and have given up (as a daughter of an English teacher) trying to fathom lance's ramblings.


----------



## dannydefense

Kidzthinkimahoarder said:


> Got our new wood stove installed and a little fire going, its a wonderful feeling not having to rely on electricity for heat this winter. I actually feel liberated so much it's an amazing feeling to know that my light bill is going to go way down.


Pyro.


----------



## PAPrepper

Did you light it with a ferro rod? ;-?)


----------



## Vamppire

Since I work in a bank that is closing its doors at my location and I am the only one here that does front end operations why the mortgage guys sit in the back I tend to have alot of free time on my hands lately. So I am taking this time to watch videos on my phone (since internet access is limited) to learn how to start canning food.


----------



## indie

Sorry about your job, Vamppire.  Hopefully another opportunity presents itself quickly.


----------



## Vamppire

indie said:


> Sorry about your job, Vamppire.  Hopefully another opportunity presents itself quickly.


Its all good. This place is run by a bunch of morons anyway haha. But I have some interviews set up at other institutions later this week that seem promising. In the mean time I get to learn new skills and sit on here all day talking with everybody


----------



## indie

Good luck on the interviews!


----------



## longrider

I brought home tile to install for under my wood stove - that I haven't bought yet, but probably this weekend. I will start to install tile this week, before and after work. (I work 10:30am to 7pm shifts for the rest of the winter, unless I work the weekend. Then usually 3:30 to midnight). I do like it, though. I can't wait to light the first fire in the stove. I'm so jealous of Kidz.


----------



## tirednurse

Picking up a bunch more 55 gal barrels to fill with gas.


----------



## dannydefense

Silverbullet said:


> Just did a trigger job on my S&W, lowered trigger pull from 8 to 4lbs.


sw9ve or sw40ve?


----------



## Boss Dog

Vamppire said:


> Its all good. This place is run by a bunch of morons anyway haha. But I have some interviews set up at other institutions later this week that seem promising. In the mean time I get to learn new skills and sit on here all day talking with everybody


I hear TD Bank is hiring like crazy on the eastern seaboard.



Silverbullet said:


> Just did a trigger job on my S&W, lowered trigger pull from 8 to 4lbs.


My brother did his SW40VE, different gun now... as in gooder. :lol:


----------



## seedsaver

Picked up 6 cans of soup and 3 bags each of lentils, brown rice and beans. Oh and I finally started watching The Walking Dead, does that count? :lol:


----------



## indie

seedsaver said:


> Oh and I finally started watching The Walking Dead, does that count? :lol:


Welcome to the insanity!


----------



## MrsInor

Finished canning tomatoes!!!!!! Now maybe I should check out this walking dead thing.


----------



## indie

MrsInor said:


> Finished canning tomatoes!!!!!! Now maybe I should check out this walking dead thing.


Now, think about that! Do you really want to be sucked in? If so, welcome!


----------



## lgustavus81

MrsInor said:


> Finished canning tomatoes!!!!!! Now maybe I should check out this walking dead thing.


+1! Walking dead is the only TV show I watch!


----------



## tango

I sometimes watch the Walking dead, and everytime they show a bunch of the 'zombies' walking around, I expect them to start Thriller dance---


----------



## dannydefense

Silverbullet said:


> sw9ve


The in-laws have an sw40ve. I've been trying to convince them for awhile they should give that trigger job a try, nice pistol if you don't mind the workout.


----------



## warrior4

Laundry day = dryer lint day. Love the stuff, it's some of the best fire starting material you can get. As long as you keep it dry it works well with matches, flint and steel, magnesium starters, or just about anything else you can use to generate a spark. I've never tried it, but I've also heard that if you add Vaseline to the lint it'll work even better.


----------



## dannydefense

I managed to hide a good portion of my ammo supply around the house. I found a couple places not discussed in my thread and one that was, and poof! Away it went. Easy to get to though, MUCH easier than buried.

Problem is now I'm worried that if anyone breaks in, they'll now have a light enough load that they might start eyeing up our kits.... maybe I should leave the ammo out to weigh them down! Haha... ahhh. I need a safe.



warrior4 said:


> Laundry day = dryer lint day. Love the stuff, it's some of the best fire starting material you can get. As long as you keep it dry it works well with matches, flint and steel, magnesium starters, or just about anything else you can use to generate a spark. I've never tried it, but I've also heard that if you add Vaseline to the lint it'll work even better.


Was just talking about those a few pages back. Cotton balls from the pharmacy work great for the vaseline soaked fire starters. Try to use as little vaseline as possible, it can be hella messy. Cotton rounds and wax are a great alternative with absolutely no residue left on you when starting the fire.


----------



## Vamppire

warrior4 said:


> Laundry day = dryer lint day. Love the stuff, it's some of the best fire starting material you can get. As long as you keep it dry it works well with matches, flint and steel, magnesium starters, or just about anything else you can use to generate a spark. I've never tried it, but I've also heard that if you add Vaseline to the lint it'll work even better.











Saw this in a issue of Popular Mechanics thought it might be helpful...


----------



## warrior4

Like I said I've never tried vaseline with dryer lint or cotton balls. I've always had success with dry dryer lint even when starting fires in damp or snowy conditions. After all if ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## PAPrepper

I bought some food for the BOB.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Bought a Leatherman MUT and a Leatherman REBAR for the wife and 2 eastwing Hatchets a small and medium also picked up a coleman fire starting tool and 2 8lb jugs of varget


----------



## kevincali

Got a Ted blocker lifeline rig. 

A friend got it but it didn't fit his glock, so I got it for free 

Bought some saddle soap, and neatsfoot oil and went to town. This rig is a few year old and very used, but after cleaning the gunk off it, it looks awesome. 

Looked it up online, and its $185 for a new one. WOW. I doubt this one is worth that. It's very used, has some worn spots where it rubbed against skin, and stains where the gunk was. But it fits my beretta like a GLOVE, and cleaned up decently


----------



## Deebo

Cooked dinner on my electric coil stove. Bratwurst.


----------



## PAPrepper

MMM, tasty!


----------



## warrior4

Planning on going for a run here in a little bit, then heading in to help teach the newest class of Paramedics at the local vocational school. More people who know emergency medicine in the field and I keep my skills sharp, I call that a win.


----------



## dannydefense

Just did an hour of house work while wearing my pack. Yep, before you say it, I am positive I looked pretty stupid; got a little self conscious and closed the shades. But I like to do it on occasion because we're not out hiking or camping as often as we'd like and it reminds me that no matter how light I make my kit, it could be lighter.

No matter how much money you put in to your kit, it's useless if you can't carry the dang thing.


----------



## Boss Dog

Bought a Midland S.A.M.E. weather radio for $2 at a Goodwill store. Now gotta find instructions on the net. and...
100 rounds of 30-30 from 2 different Wally stores. Planning on a spring purchase. ;-)
Edit: and I just received another 5 gal bucket w/lid from the deli guy. Yea me!


----------



## Deebo

Round #3 of Brautwurst at work, discovered I really need a lid for this pan. How is this prepping? Rotating the frozen goods out of the chest freezer to the upright fride/freezer, and decided these goodies had been around long enough.


----------



## kevincali

Same thing I've been doing. Still oiling my shoulder harness and holster. It darkened up a bit more, but it's starting to look better. I should have taken a before pic 









It's softer kind of. I'm not afraid of it cracking when I handle it. Plus no more GUNK all over it.


----------



## lgustavus81

Got my new optic in for the zombies!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Ordered a 10 pack of Gen III P-Mags and had them shipped Priority Mail for 135.00 fun dollars. Will add them to the stash when they get here. You never know when there will be another deranged gunman that will spark yet another run on Guns, Ammo and Hi-Cap Mags. Might as well get while the gettings good!


----------



## indie

Finally went and picked up my package at the P.O. Eight days of sick kids and small sleep and I'm about delirious, so we picked up coffee. Got home, walked in the door and the baby puked all over the floor. Thank God for dogs and that she waited til she was out of the pickup. :|

My new hand pump for the well is due in tomorrow!


----------



## kevincali

indie said:


> View attachment 3224
> 
> 
> Finally went and picked up my package at the P.O. Eight days of sick kids and small sleep and I'm about delirious, so we picked up coffee. Got home, walked in the door and the baby puked all over the floor. Thank God for dogs and that she waited til she was out of the pickup. :|
> 
> My new hand pump for the well is due in tomorrow!


I have the ball book. It's very good looking, yet I haven't had a chance to try any recipes. I'm waiting until springtime to preserve my home grown fruit 

I was looking at the SAS handbook, but haven't bit the bullet yet. Let us know (read ME! Lol) how it is. I hate spending money unless someone has already bought and used something. I just don't have that kind of cash to buy something that turns out to be junk


----------



## PAPrepper

I bought the SAS book last week. I for one like it.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

I wandered into one of my regular pawn shops to see what was to be seen when before my eyes appeared a barely used, without a scratch or wear mark on it, a scoped Remington 700 in .308.

It's on layaway... I would have just paid cash for it, but I'm supposed to be shopping for a new pistol for Ms. Rigged. Layaway lends some stealth, and time to cover my weakness.:lol:

EDIT: Forgot the best part! Total outlay for the scoped Rem 700 in .308 was $458.38.


----------



## Infidel

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I wandered into one of my regular pawn shops to see what was to be seen when before my eyes appeared a barely used, without a scratch or wear mark on it, a scoped Remington 700 in .308.
> 
> It's on layaway... I would have just paid cash for it, but I'm supposed to be shopping for a new pistol for Ms. Rigged. Layaway lends some stealth, and time to cover my weakness.:lol:
> 
> EDIT: Forgot the best part! Total outlay for the scoped Rem 700 in .308 was $458.38.


She can't get mad about that, you couldn't possibly be expected to pass up such a bargain.

-Infidel


----------



## Montana Rancher

I probably got boosted up on the "hit list" for this but just ordered

U.S. Army Improvised Munitions Handbook: Department of the Army: 9781616083847: Amazon.com: Books

and

U.S. Army Guide to Boobytraps: Department of the Army: 9781602399402: Amazon.com: Books

Also reorganized my medical supplies into 4 different totes based upon category. Don't forget to put in medicine for lice and dysentery.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Montana Rancher said:


> I probably got boosted up on the "hit list" for this but just ordered
> 
> U.S. Army Improvised Munitions Handbook: Department of the Army: 9781616083847: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> and
> 
> U.S. Army Guide to Boobytraps: Department of the Army: 9781602399402: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> Also reorganized my medical supplies into 4 different totes based upon category. Don't forget to put in medicine for lice and dysentery.


Damn MR, how is it I didn't think of lice. Jeez Louise what an oversight.

Thanks for the save!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Infidel said:


> She can't get mad about that, you couldn't possibly be expected to pass up such a bargain.
> 
> -Infidel


I think she suspects something since she just made the observation I seem a little excited about my shopping trip yet I returned empty handed I think Momma just figured out the price of her new gun just went up::rambo::


----------



## GTGallop

IFAK for my work / laptop backpack.


----------



## kevincali

Pulled out the ****** lime tree and replaced it with a bearss lime. I planted the ****** to use in cooking, but the lime is too nasty. I know to use the leaves, but to me the tree was wasted space. 

So now I have a bears lime to make limeade


----------



## PaulS

I ordered $2500 of insulation - it will come in on Tuesday and be delivered Wednesday. That will give my out buildings R60 (18") insulation in the ceiling and R19 (6") insulation in the walls. The doors are R19 as well so they should be easy to heat and cool.


----------



## SDF880

140 more rounds of 7.62X51 for my M1A. 
Some fish mox for the medical kit, 500 and 250mg
Another gas and kero can.
Bricks for a rocket stove.


----------



## MrsInor

Just purchased iamliberty's book and the first season of Walking Dead. Also bought a couple of Christmas presents.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I picked up all the fencing material to build the fence around the new garden site. I also bought enough pipe to run from my drip irrigation pump to one of the smaller ponds by my house for recharging it. Lots of dirt work in store for me over the next week or two.


----------



## charito

Renewed our membership at Costco. Bought more water and some more Bush pork and beans.

Also got a large bag of flour and sugar (on sale). Also got some Chef Boyardee.

Counting everything we have in the fridge and freezer, I think we've reached our modest goal of 12-weeks supply of ready-to-eat food. Just have to get some more drinking water.

Next, we have to tackle having heat and cooking possible if the power goes down. Hoping to get a gas fireplace - but that's not do-able in the immediate future. So we've got to make a list of essentials.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

MSE AQC-1C Review [Red Dot] ::rambo::

The new Israeli Red Dot reviewed, with charts comparing to Aimpoint, Eotech, Mepro-21, Trijicon Reflex.
Bonus: IDF's MSE AQC-1C / Rifle marksmanship 3 Day Training & Qualification course Syllabus taught by Lt. Col. Mikey Hartman, founder of IDF marksmanship school.
I did some shooting up at Manuka, Hawaii [Big Island] with the Tavor and zeroed in the MSE AQC.
I hope this helps people compare & contrast the available red dots.
Advantages: Non reflective coating and mirrored so your target can not see your sight or red dot halo under any lighting conditions, canting recognition, Larger wider screen for faster target acquisition, Sleep mode with Motion sensor to reactivate sight; Easy zero, Pull up watch style windage & elevation adjustments. More Battery life than an Eotech. Lighter overall weight.


----------



## kevincali

Got a free sink. I had an ugly fugly yellow sink. It was always dirty. Never could get it clean. It was always disinfected and clean, but it just always looked grungy.

How is this a prep? I figured its free, and its clean. And easily cleaned. In an extended SHTF situation, cleaning supplies might be at a premium. So something as simple as a sink could breed bacteria and viruses if it's never clean. So something as simple as a nice sink makes a difference. At least to me


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Ibuprofen, acetaminophen, childrens chewable acetaminophen, aspirin, antacid tablets, anti diahrea pills, tons of steri strips, multi vitamins, box of Gulf Wax, beef and chicken bullion, pellet gun, Remmington 870 Express with selectable choke, and a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## Infidel

Loaded up 70rds of .35 Rem today. Also split a little more wood and lit a fire (practice my fire building skills) and showed the boys how to light a fire using steel wool and a battery. They thought that was pretty cool.

-Infidel


----------



## Infidel

Bought 300' of paracord today and did a little squirrel hunting. Amazing what you find in the woods:


Almost full box of shells, one round missing from the box, guess I'll have to add that to the stockpile.

-Infidel


----------



## doddy37

Got a great deal on a goal zero nomad 7 and a goal zero rock out speaker. Both for $40 can't beat that!


----------



## Deebo

Infidel said:


> Bought 300' of paracord today and did a little squirrel hunting. Amazing what you find in the woods:
> 
> 
> Almost full box of shells, one round missing from the box, guess I'll have to add that to the stockpile.
> 
> -Infidel


Sweet. A gift. Did you retire some squirrells?


----------



## Infidel

Deebo said:


> Sweet. A gift. Did you retire some squirrells?


I wish, they don't seem to like the noise my 6 & 8yr old make. Oh well they're still learning how to walk quietly in the woods. They did find a bunch of deer and bear sign and I figured out exactly where I'll be sitting next Saturday when rifle season opens so it wasn't a total loss and the box of shells more than makes up for the lack of squirrels.

-Infidel


----------



## kevincali

Infidel said:


> Bought 300' of paracord today and did a little squirrel hunting. Amazing what you find in the woods:
> 
> 
> Almost full box of shells, one round missing from the box, guess I'll have to add that to the stockpile.
> 
> -Infidel


Looks like someone's cache 

I had a busy day. Got the gutters finished being installed. Had to put a couple extra screws in to keep it straight. Then I caulked where it hits the house to make sure all the rain water goes inside the gutter.

Finished hooking up the rest of the barrels.

Set up the sand filter. Poured some soy sauce water through it. It went through the sand/gravel and through some activated carbon. It still came out looking and smelling like soy sauce water.

I'm just going to buy a big berkey. Oh well. It was worth a shot.


----------



## taps50

Last night I went to my local walmart looking to pick up some fire starting items, but when I was walking down the isle I notice on one of the isle displays a little bag with molle webbing it happened to be a Camillus first aid 3 day survival kit (Link below). I was pretty happy with the water packets and 3 day SOS 2400 calorie bar, and there is a bunch more in side, not the best quality but its decent to start out. Plus the bag seems to be of good quality.
Here is the bag on walmart.com
- Walmart


----------



## taps50

Just checked my link I provided and it doesn't work, but if you want to take a look at it just search Camillus in the search bar at walmart.com. Wasn't bad for $35.


----------



## Titan6

Picked up some ammo today and Iodine tablets...


----------



## indie

I'm proud of myself. I just braved Goodwill, the thrift store and the dollar store in one outing. I wasn't quite burning rubber in my hurry to leave, but it was close. 

Got a new pair of Keen hiking shoes (if you haven't worn Keens, you should try them - they are like little hugs for your feet and they last forever), a pile of first aid stuff and tape at the dollar store and am heading back to try for ammo at Walmart. The hubs got all the ammo sorted so now we know what we've got.


----------



## paraquack

Titan6 said:


> Picked up some ammo today and Iodine tablets...


I see a lot of people here talking about stocking Potassium Iodine (KI), most like for use in a radiological emergency. Potassium Iodine (KI) is recommended for infants, children and teens and young adults (to some degree). People over 40 will most likely not need it. Check the CDC website, CDC Radiation Emergencies | Facts About Potassium Iodide (KI) for complete info.
Here is the NRC website with a good FAQ. NRC: Frequently Asked Questions About Potassium Iodide


----------



## Mic

I'm gonna cheat and talk about Friday's prep items (since that was payday and I blew a lot of it on prepping that day)..........

- A 70 gallon and 55 gallon water barrel (food grade)
- A 5 gallon pickle bucket from the BBQ joint where we had Gun-Lunch-Friday
- About $100 worth of common use meds (allergy meds, nausea pills, couple assorted cremes - two tubes of which were incorrectly labeled for $1 when they were supposed to be $9.xx each).
- Stocked up on paper towels because HEB has an awesome deal going on now.
- Added a couple cans and couple pounds of rice to our food savings.
- Bought my water filter to store away for potential future needs.
- 3 box's o 100 Rounds 22LR, a box of 9mm, and a box of 30-30.

Not a bad Friday!


----------



## Mic

Okay, since I told about Friday, might as well share the little we did today.....

The wife hooked me up with a couple coupons for $3 off an Amerigas Propane Cyl exchange. Since I have been scouting these, I've found a source for $16. This will bring with coupon price down to $13. I just bought a couple spares several weeks back and one is empty as I've been waiting on these coupons to cycle through!


----------



## Deebo

"BUTCHERED" two squirrels. A coworker gave me two huge grey squirrels. The size of rabbits. I thought I knew what I was doing. I can't honestly remember cleaing any squirrels before, I know I have harvested about 10-20 in my day, but honestly, I think grandpa must have cleaned them. The moral of the story- practice, and I will be having squirrel tommorrow morning.


----------



## indie

How are you cooking them?


----------



## indie

We did more today. Went to Walmart and spent :shock:  but got food, first aid, ammo and personal care. I'm starting to hit my short term goals in some areas, feels great!


----------



## Deebo

indie said:


> How are you cooking them?


Im thinking Im gonna flour coat and skilletfry. I got some great quarters, and some ribs, so I think that would be good, then deglase and make stew/soup out of whatever I dont eat right then. 
I am open to suggestions, seeing as how I did such a "great" job processing them.


----------



## jimb1972

Baked a loaf of bread with flour I ground myself. Good flavor, but I need to grind the flour a bit finer, it is very grainy and heavy.


----------



## paraquack

What kind of grinder?


----------



## jimb1972

paraquack said:


> What kind of grinder?


Wonder jr. I used the steel heads just for the heck of it to see how it worked. definitely need to use the stones for bread flour.


----------



## Inor

Add some gluten. It works wonders on making your bread lighter. - Yeah I know gluten-free is all the rage. But it is a natural part of the wheat berry. In a true SHTF situation it will be unavoidable, so we may as well get our bodies used to it now.


----------



## frogman

Zeroed two new scope/rifles, put rounds through everything I own and cleaned them all. Had a veterans day dinner with my family! God bless America! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevincali

Got another peach tree in the ground. Dogs dug up and chewed the old one. 

Fixed my shovel handle. 

Went through and checked my tools to see what ones need repairs. Tomorrow gonna get stuff to fix them.


----------



## Deebo

Deebo said:


> Im thinking Im gonna flour coat and skilletfry. I got some great quarters, and some ribs, so I think that would be good, then deglase and make stew/soup out of whatever I dont eat right then.
> I am open to suggestions, seeing as how I did such a "great" job processing them.









pictures


----------



## kevincali

Field stripped, cleaned, lubed my Marlin. 

I don't know how it gets so damn dirty. I cleaned it before, and only put maybe 5 rounds through it. Looked like it hadn't been cleaned in 30 years  I am ashamed to admit its been a few years since I cleaned it last  

Only thing I didn't get to do was the bore. The cleaning kit I had to use is incomplete. It was a gift from a friend and is conveniently missing the .22 brush haha. 

Seems to work better/ok. Gonna let the lube soak in, then strip it again, and re-lube. 

Also started clearing another spot for a fruit tree. Gotta pull a giant yucca stump, some honeysuckle, hibiscus, and small sumac tree. Making room for the Fig, Papaya, Mango, and Star Ruby Grapefruit.


----------



## indie

Learned how to clean all the guns last night and break down/put back together the hand guns. We're bleeding money, folks! Hubs has got to go back to work soon, ha! Today we picked up more first aid and personal care, more ammo and some more gun stuff. Hubs headed in early and landed 150 rounds of .22, the first we've seen around here in months.

I also called down at the place where the rabbits were dumped off and have recolonized in huge numbers. They cause all kinds of problems at the businesses and they're tickled to have someone wanting to get them, so I've got a trap set up. Will check tomorrow on another ammo run and hopefully have the start of my new and improved colony with rabbits already adapted to colonies and life out of cages. Wish me luck!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Today's acquisitions are a 36" Sams Splint, 3 instant cold packs, a steal of a deal on a lensatic compass, compression sack, 200 ft of Kevlar thread, and 500 .22 cal pellets.

Does Aggie gear for my grandmunchkin's 2nd b-day count?


----------



## felocin

I'm doing the five dollar a week prep plan I found online. Week one was six pounds of salt. I found three, four pound boxes, for a total of $4.95. That's 12 pounds for five bucks! Pretty good week one.


----------



## PaulS

I unloaded (with more help from my brother) the load of insulation for the two out buildings. It nearly filled half of one of the buildings and we stacked it high! Tomorrow after I get back from the doctor (depending on what I have to do to care for my injured leg) I will start installing the insulation.

I couldn't "like" your post Felocin so here is a congrats on doing the important stuff first!


----------



## dannydefense

Severely overhauled my trucks emergency kit and made a list of items I'd like to update or add to it.

Just finished putting some simple flour biscuits in the oven too. I can make more than just lasagna in there, surprisingly enough. I think if these turn out, I'm going to try the same recipe again with some oatmeal added in. I'm a sucker for oatmeal.

I think I'm going to go kick back and read for a bit now.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

A bit of sorting and organizing. Total break down and inventory of the med kits for the purpose of redesigning the approach.

It's becoming very apparent it's high time to get more organized as a whole as the inventory becomes more diverse.


----------



## Inor

Picked up a new Powermatic 18 inch drill press. The salesman, who knows my shop pretty well, seemed to think with some of my homemade jigs and gadgets, I should be able to get within 1/1000th of an inch with it. So I may try using it to make a couple of the 80% AR lower receivers. I am going to assemble it tomorrow or Friday and will post a photo then.


----------



## kevincali

Applied for and interviewed for a full time job. If I get hired, it'll be a part time and a full time job I'll be doing. I'll be able to prep more 

Not looking forward to the commute though


----------



## indie

Good luck!



kevincali said:


> Applied for and interviewed for a full time job. If I get hired, it'll be a part time and a full time job I'll be doing. I'll be able to prep more
> 
> Not looking forward to the commute though


----------



## paraquack

Good luck for sure. I can sympathize


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Inor said:


> Picked up a new Powermatic 18 inch drill press. The salesman, who knows my shop pretty well, seemed to think with some of my homemade jigs and gadgets, I should be able to get within 1/1000th of an inch with it. So I may try using it to make a couple of the 80% AR lower receivers. I am going to assemble it tomorrow or Friday and will post a photo then.


Do you have a cross slide vice for your drill press, it simplifies a lot of jobs and will allow you to do light mill work.


----------



## kevincali

Thanks guys. Part time just isn't cutting it. It rounds to about $400 a month. 

So hopefully with the full time day to day and part time as needed, I can stash cash and get more preps 

As far as actual prep? I pulled nails from the scrap wood laying around. Easier to dispose of the ashes after burning. I use the ashes in the garden an it sucks coming across a nail when pushing dirt around with your hands


----------



## BIOfrequency

Unfortunately I've been sick so thinking I should stock up on some more med supplies, but for the most part I've been researching the heck out of some shotguns. Looking to buy my first gun soon. Have a few suggestions thanks to the peoples here!


----------



## PaulS

My prep of the day was going to see my doctor about a leg injury that I gave myself on Saturday afternoon. I was sure it was a torn muscle or connective tissue but the doctor sent me to the hospital for a ultra-sound to look for blood clots. From 10AM until 1:30PM I was enjoying people squeezing and poking my leg to find out that there was a torn muscle. I got a script for non-narcotic pain meds and told to ice it twice a day. Oh, and my doctor told me that until my leg was better I was not to start putting in the insulation that I got for my out buildings - and my wife was there and she heard it. 
I think I will install the vent baffles - that isn't insulation so it should be OK, right?


----------



## indie

^^ Yes. You can do anything _but_ install insulation, so that marathon you've been thinking about is a-ok.


----------



## kevincali

Finished sealing some cracks around my front bathroom bathtub. There's a hole under the tub in the floor (there by design) that let's air come directly from the cool under house to the warm inside. Got that sealed up. Gotta say. 10 at night and 71 still in the house, no heater, is nice 

Got some more of the water barrel system sorted out. Put a quick sand gravel filter together a few days ago, redid some of the fittings, and tried it again. 

Also caulked around the sink I just put in. Apparently it's just not wide enough, so that from underneath, the sides show a small small line of light. Sealed it so it can't drip water through it (dish strainer, or when wiping down the counter)

Trash was funky. Didn't think it would come today since Monday was a holiday. But it came. I didn't put barrels out. So now I'm one more week out of tearing out the honeysuckle and hibiscus. 

May have found some free rocks that I can build a planter against a fence and plant vines to hide my water totes. Waiting for a call back 

Also kept practicing loading and unloading the mags in the beretta. Getting better at doing it not looking


----------



## troyp47000

When I get off work at 6am im going to go get some containers for my reloading supplies so they can now fit in my lockers nice and neat. Then heading to the range to test some new loads and a new ar pistol.


----------



## PAPrepper

Ammo today.


----------



## dannydefense

Picked up some more 12ga and .223 this morning, along with another poncho and a new can of fix-a-flat for the car. Bought a few Christmas presents at the same time, as well as some odds and ends to decorate the house. Best holiday season of the year, if you can forgive a lot of the commercialism that happens, and definitely worth celebrating the spirit of it well beforehand.


----------



## indie

The hand pump is installed! Hubs finished it last night so I went out to try it today. A little tricky to get the water into it for priming, but it puts out quite a bit of water once it's up and running. What a weight off to know water is handled. The next purchase is replacement filters for the Berkey and I can check water OFF the list. Woohoo!


----------



## kevincali

My prep of the day?

Turned this














Into this








Got some free rocks and dirt, so I made a small retaining wall. Gonna go back tomorrow for the rest. My truck was overloaded. Not really, but its lowered, and didn't like the half load. I was dragging tow hitch receiver 

Anyways, gonna plant a vine there for privacy. Just needed a raised platform/bed so that the neighbors yard doesn't dump water over here when it rains. More rocks and dirt tomorrow to raise it more and have a longer run.


----------



## kevincali

Oh almost forgot. Essentially trading my ****** lime tree for a satsuma mandarin tree  I have an Algerian mandarin tree, but I like the satsuma batter. 

It counts as a prep  lol


----------



## PaulS

indie said:


> ^^ Yes. You can do anything _but_ install insulation, so that marathon you've been thinking about is a-ok.


Well Indie, I thought about the marathon but I don't think either my wife or I am up to the kind of marathon I've been thinking of so I helped my brother install the vent baffles today. The leg is doing a bit better and I have a process that should heal it very quickly so maybe Sunday we will start on the insulation.


----------



## taps50

I've been busy the last couple of days, I got some first aid items from the dollar store, picked up 100 more rounds for my pistol (now up to 270 rounds and still adding as much as possible), got a survival book, magnets to replace all my Velcro, a compass, a Smith and Wesson boot knife, a 15 degree mummy sleeping bag, a hydration system (camelback), and looking at a machete.


----------



## Montana Rancher

I picked up my commercial metal door today and started painting it

L.I.F Industries 36 in. x 80 in. Flush Gray Entrance Right-Hand Fire Proof Door Unit with Welded Frame-UWE3680R at The Home Depot

Mine is slightly different as it has a 6-panel look but it is identical. The reason to go this route is the frame around the door is metal rather than wood and it makes it immensely harder to breach.

This model also uses 3 hinges instead of the residential 2 hinges. Comes with the hindges and the locking door handle.

A reasonable upgrade for the price.


----------



## Meangreen

I purchased some Quik Clot trauma kits and a some dental medical kits for the BOBs and I also purchased a solar charger.


----------



## warrior4

Nothing a whole lot today. However yesterday I was able to get to the local gun shop where they have a rent a pistol deal that you get 10 rounds for $10 bucks. After I get married in January I'll really start looking into getting my first pistol.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I starting putting in the posts for our garden. I'm using a hydraulic auger to dig the holes, but sheared off the shaft on the second to the last hole. Brought it to the shop and a little cutting and welding later I was back in action. Until the next hole where it sheared off again. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## kevincali

Got some range time with my beretta, .22 and a friends hipoint carbine 9mm and his 12 gauge.

Here's my first time with the beretta








Not bad.

But here's my second time with the beretta and dialing in the scope on the .22








And here is the last grouping with the beretta. Head is mine. The body was a friends shot 









Not bad at all I don't think. I've shot pistols and rifles before, but I believe each one is slightly different.

The beretta shot almost flawless. Almost. Had a FTF and a FTE 1 time. I was shooting the Winchester white box.








Other than that, a VERY smooth gun. I would recommend the M9 for a first or second gun.

Best of all, there was a new couple at the range. New to firearms. So we donated our left over unused targets so they could get some more range practice 

Edit. Forgot to mention that these shots were about 15 or so yards. Just a guesstimate. I think the marks on the ground were feet, not yards. If they were feet, then they were shot at 15 yards. If they truly were yards, then they were shot at 45 yards. I should have asked haha.


----------



## PAPrepper

Canned fruit and veggies. Where did that solar charger come from?


----------



## Meangreen

PAPrepper said:


> Canned fruit and veggies. Where did that solar charger come from?


Ebay.


----------



## PAPrepper

Can you give me a specific and do you like it?


----------



## Meangreen

PAPrepper said:


> Can you give me a specific and do you like it?


Kwdtech Mobile Solar Battery Charger Cell Phone MP4 MP3 PDA | eBay

I haven't received it yet in the mail but a friend of mine has one and loves it. He says that he charges all kinds of things from batteries, cellphones, and GPS.


----------



## PAPrepper

Thanks! I'll take a look.


----------



## kevincali

Nothing too too big today. Picked up a book from the library store for $.050 on building soil. 

Then ran down to the Salvation Army and picked up 2 more books. One on plant ID for perennials and another one on being green. I know I know, but its thin, was $0.25, and looks like it may have a couple good ideas. 

I already grow organically (more like the way my ancestors used to grow. No pesticides and what not. Don't want to use precious water rinsing off chemicals from my food.)

Also picked up a couple lavender plants. I have an idea I want to try next year, making homemade soap. I figured lavender as a scent is better than body odor haha

All in all, spent $15 today, and $8 were plants, and $5 was gas 

Can't complain about that


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Silverbullet said:


> Packed up the truck with supplies and my SAR K-9, Max and heading back home to Illinois to help out with the tornado relief efforts there.


Best of luck to you and your's Silverbullet.


----------



## indie

Good luck down there and stay safe!


----------



## felocin

this week;

1 Springfield xd40
5 cans vegetables
3 pounds honey
12 pounds salt

I'm on the slow and steady plan with the food.


----------



## warrior4

Two more empty 2 liter soda bottles washed out and added to the water supply and a 6 mile jog.


----------



## jimb1972

Silverbullet said:


> Packed up the truck with supplies and my SAR K-9, Max and heading back home to Illinois to help out with the tornado relief efforts there.


Good luck, I would be scared to take a gun into Illinois with me, then again I would be scared not to depending on the area. What model SAR do you own? I have a couple B6P's that I love.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Just realized I didn't post up the weekend's bounty.

2 med bags, a small case that appears to be for an iPad or some such but looks to be a possible EDC type bag, 3 Magellan water bottles, and an old fashion hand crank popcorn popper (green coffee beans here I come). These were all yard sale scores and total $5.

Dear Mr. NSA man, I swear when I answered the ad I didn't realize the advertised price was for all 6 pressure cookers in the picture. Honest.


----------



## PAPrepper

Silverbullet said:


> Thank you Indie


That's a great thing to do!


----------



## PAPrepper

I try my best. ;-)


----------



## MikeyPrepper

I got a nstar crossbow with light


----------



## kevincali

Did some weeding, cleaned the filters on my rain catchment system getting ready for 4 days of rain starting tomorrow  and fed some plants some nutrients. Checked my strawberry plants and 2 have 1 on them ready in maybe a couple more days


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Good stuff Kevin...


----------



## indie

MikeyPrepper said:


> I got a nstar crossbow with light


Boy, that was quick! Do you have a pic? Have you tried it out yet?


----------



## Boss Dog

Got an upright freezer in trade for $40 (walmart price) worth of ammo. It's not frost-less, lady wanted a frost-less. OK... 
Now gotta clean out the cubby where it will live.


----------



## Ratfink

Stocked up on Toilet Paper! I figure it will be worth millions, ok, maybe not, WSHTF (no pun intended)
Think about that for a minute. I mean we can wipe our arse with a lot of things but old TP is hard to beat for comfort. And as far as the ladies are concerned, "forget about it". Prolly be worth more than ammo at some point.
:lol:


----------



## warrior4

3 mile jog and started watching some self defense videos


----------



## indie

Two words: flannel wipes.


----------



## jesstheshow

The Lighthouse Emergency Lantern | Solar & Hand Crank Lantern

this was purchased today


----------



## kevincali

Waiting for the day to warm up. Not gonna happen, so I forged on lol.

Made the final step in my rain barrel collection system.

Drilled 4 holes to help make a square hole.








Then cut it square and inserted the down pipe/downspout








Finally connected to the gutter. Crude, but should work. You can see the mesh in it as a fine sediment filter. Should be easy to pull apart and clean out.








Hate adding a couple posts per day, but around here lately, I've been playing it by ear, so I never know exactly what's getting done


----------



## PrepperLite

Purchased a Kenwood TM-281A (2M HAM Radio). This aids in my communications plans during a SHTF, and the more probable Natural Disaster. Also tested a few more repeaters on my HT as we drove around today!


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Got a nice workout in


----------



## kevincali

My prep of today? Keep the couch warm during the rain haha

Seriously though? Just checking and cleaning my screen filters on the totes and barrels. The screen material doesn't do too bad of a job 









I had about 20-25 gallons before in here, but watered the trees with it. This is just in one tote. 








Last night








About an hour or so ago


----------



## kevincali

Ok. One or two more pics 

Approximately 175 gallons.








So I opened the valves. Figured I didn't want all the water in ONE container. Got them to fill about equally. Just like other assets. Never have it ALL in one place  .


----------



## Sinkhole

went to a Home Security / Home Defense class last night. It was pretty damned interesting an I learned a few things.


----------



## PaulS

Well, 

are you going to share or just sit there and gloat?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

A couple dozen AAA, couple dozen AA, dozen A, and a dozen C batteries. New tarp (it's camo so obviosly better than the blue tarp), 1.25 camp axe/hatchet, 2 pairs of EMT shears.


----------



## kevincali

After a day of raining. This is where it's at after it stopped raining.  I'm so excited


----------



## PaulS

I'll bet you never you thought you would be happy about a tub of rain water....


----------



## kevincali

PaulS said:


> I'll bet you never you thought you would be happy about a tub of rain water....


Never in a million years 

This means that now I will no longer be using city water for watering my food. I SHOULD see a decrease in my water bill. FREE FOOD (can't see it, but I'm doing my happy dance)


----------



## Slippy

No real prep of the day today. Me and Mrs Slippy strung some colored Christmas lights on our back covered porch (yeah we know it is early) and we just enjoyed the warm autumn evening, me with a nice glass of Jack on the rocks and Mrs. Slippy with a cool glass of muscadine wine. I'm taking tomorrow thru Thanksgiving off of work, what a nice way to start the holiday season. God Bless everyone


----------



## MikeyPrepper

new swat vest booom


----------



## littleblackdevil

Went to the friends and family sale at Cabelas and bought some OO Buckshot. All I had before was target loads. Now to find some middle ground.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

*CYBERATTACK !!! 150 MILLION Adobe accounts hacked*

::saber::Changed all my passwords for EVERYTHING due to the recent 150 MILLION account adobe hack! Total pain in the ass but adobe source code AND account names email addresses and PASSWORD hints were hacked and posted online for misuse.


----------



## Prepadoodle

kevincali said:


> After a day of raining. This is where it's at after it stopped raining.  I'm so excited
> View attachment 3360


You might want to paint the tanks to block light and slow algae growth.


----------



## kevincali

Prepadoodle said:


> You might want to paint the tanks to block light and slow algae growth.


I was going to paint them, and saw LDS prepper wrap them in plastic bags. Since mine are visible from the street, I was going to build a surround around it to help disguise it. Gotta wait until next week though. Picked up a couple more hours for next week. I should be able to afford the plywood and such end of next week or so. Then I'm going to plant blueberries or something to block the view of the plywood


----------



## MikeyPrepper

I got new crossbow


----------



## kevincali

MikeyPrepper said:


> I got new crossbow


Another one? What'd ya get this time? Would you recommend it?


----------



## kevincali

Prep wise, raked some leaves that were in my front yard. Need more wet green for my compost bin.

Turned both valves on the totes, then turned the spigot on. Walked around the yard to hear and see if they all were working, which yes they are. So I am officially now only on rainwater for the trees. Just gotta pick up a female end so I can install an inline screen filter.

Yesterday, I found out that the mesh I had been using inline of the downspouts, catches too much sediment. It clogs, and then starts overflowing.

As for the rest of my day?

Nothing but free water for my food


----------



## dannydefense

Bought another 100 rounds of .40s&w which I intend to use in a few days when we go out to our spot on BLM. It's almost time to wear a jacket, I should get a little practice in drawing from concealment underneath it.


----------



## Deebo

built two alcohol "rocket stoves", one for me and one for a coworker.


----------



## Sinkhole

Deebo said:


> built two alcohol "rocket stoves", one for me and one for a coworker.
> View attachment 3371


1st time I've seen that style, do tell.


----------



## Piratesailor

Been a lull of sorts. Reloaded a few hundred rounds but that's mainly because I shoot that many each week. And it's relaxing for me. Ran the generator and checked on rotating the food. I think after the holidays I'll try to start working on getting the food supply up to a year. At 7+ months now. Water is taken care of but I guess I could work on methods of cooking. I have grills and bricks for various stoves. Solar might be nice. Speaking of which I have solar charging capacity for essentials. I've mainly worked on my BOL/BOV which are one and the same. It's ready to go at a moments notice.


----------



## SecTec21

Snagged a poopy pot load of toilet paper, pardon the pun. Got Angel Soft for .42 per roll. That is less than half price around here. Should hold us for 6 months or more. 
Paper products seem to be one of the more expensive grocery/household items to stockpile, so we jump on the real deals when they pop up. 

Also snagged four food grade 5 gal. buckets from a local grocery's bakery department. No charge, got 'em for the asking. I'm going to try and make the water filtration system another poster told us about recently.


----------



## kevincali

SecTec21 said:


> Snagged a poopy pot load of toilet paper, pardon the pun. Got Angel Soft for .42 per roll. That is less than half price around here. Should hold us for 6 months or more.
> Paper products seem to be one of the more expensive grocery/household items to stockpile, so we jump on the real deals when they pop up.
> 
> Also snagged four food grade 5 gal. buckets from a local grocery's bakery department. No charge, got 'em for the asking. I'm going to try and make the water filtration system another poster told us about recently.


Nice score.

Talking bout tp.

So I'm down to my last roll. It runs out. It's still a week until I might see any kind of money.

I do have a stockpile if tp. I don't want to get into it for one roll.

My prep of the day? Seeing what works as a substitute for tp haha

I've got STACKS of phone books, junk mail, cheap napkins from different fast food joints. Plus a bit of random rags floating around.

This'll be interesting haha


----------



## indie

I've mentioned it before in another thread, but if you have a sewing machine or a needle and a lot of time, you can make flannel wipes out of thrift store flannel sheets - I've scored a King set for $2 before and that makes a ton of 8"x8" wipes. Old tshirts can be cut and used without finishing the edges. I go through a couple rolls of TP each year.


----------



## tirednurse

spending this Saturday like most others...food storage... canning coffee creamer, the last of the squash (yep saving the seeds), dry storing 25lbs of salt, 100lbs of flour some of which will turn into homemade bisquick mix, racking the wine for the last time before it gets bottled. 
and any thing else I can squeeze in while watching my 4 yo and 18month grandsons.


----------



## kevincali

Ended up cleaning out and vacuuming the daily driver.

Not really a prep, but it makes me more motivated when I have a clean car 

Reason I post this under prep of the day? Found my multitool I put in there for emergencies. 

So I'm posting this as a reminder. Keep your cars clean. If you have a cluttered car, and you're in an emergency, seconds and minutes could be lost looking for a tool you "KNOW" is there but can't find it. 

I really really need a GHB haha


----------



## tango

Be careful what you use for TP.
some things will cause plumbing problems.
Something to be avoided in a crisis.


----------



## Sinkhole

Reloaded my last 200 rounds of 9mm last night before bed. Now I have to go buy more primers and bullets. I'm fresh out.


----------



## Sinkhole

Time to go start reloading the last of my .45 before The Walking Dead starts.


----------



## kevincali

Put an inline filter in my drip system. 

I'm still ecstatic that I'm doing this system and am off grid as far as food goes. 

Also moved some trees in buckets around. Pulled more weeds. 

Organized my preps better. Made a bit more room for ammo


----------



## dannydefense

Wrapped some more presents for the wifey. How does that relate to prepping? Wait till she unwraps them, and then I can tell you.


----------



## kevincali

I was just thinking I needed stuff to cover my trees for when frost hits. 

So craigslist to the rescue. As I was about to hit up goodwill or Salvation Army for used sheets and stuff, an ad on craigslist pops up for free sheets and stuff. 

There was only about 5 sheets useable, but a ton of pillow cases, and even a nice fancy shower curtain, and a set of curtains that went nice with my kitchen decor. (Plaid)

So now I have to buy less sheets and stuff to cover the trees and garden when frost hits 

Oh and since it was a take all or nothing deal, got a $150 vacuum for free. Works great, makes a noise though. Gonna check the belt and see what I can clean/adjust. 

Also moved some trees in buckets to the other side of the house to help hide the water totes. 

Winterized my yard, put away stuff that'll get ruined if wet. 

Pulled weeds to add to the compost bin 

Basically, my "preps" today were all geared toward gardening. 

Oh and I let the water totes water the yard. I figured 2 days almost filled the totes, I might as well "rotate" the water by filling and draining/watering the yard. Towards the end of the season, I'll let them fill. Today was warm and sunny enough that that bit of extra water won't hurt.  plus its supposed to rain for 2-3 days this week. Should fill up quickly again


----------



## kevincali

Oh oh oh

Forgot. This weekend I'm getting a chicken coop, 2 roosters(?) and 3 hens. 1 hen lays eggs already, the others are still a bit too young. 

Best of all FREE. 

They have a dog that attacks the chickens, so they're getting rid of the chickens. Works for me though 

But I told them they are still more than welcome to come get eggs. Just think of it as them having their chickens at my house. 

So excited. Can't wait for the weekend. Now I gotta decide where I'm gonna put the coop. My fence is short short, and they already fly over. I'm hoping to have them free range as much as possible. I heard that corn feed isn't really good for them(?)


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Loaded my car on my trailer to take to my friend who owns an auto body shop. The car was semi-crushed by a tree limb during a recent storm.
I also worked on the garden fence and took two of my kids out for a short turkey/duck hunt. No birds but it was fun.


----------



## jimb1972

Bought an old National #7 canner off ebay for $5 (20 w/shipping) Looks like I can still get all the parts for it I may need and the seller claimed it was working at time of listing. Now I can expand my canning to meats and unpickled veggies.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

New 10x10 camouflage tarp


----------



## PrepperLite

As I was putting up my Christmas lights today I pulled out the generator and gave it a good look down, let it run for a bit and load tested it.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I spent today hanging gates in our new garden. They are left over Powder River gates from when we ran cattle. I had to lift them with the excavator to get them in place. They should last for at least two generations!


----------



## kevincali

Dug up some gopher tunnels. Shoved some road flares in there. Hoping to get rid of the gopher(s). 

Got some rain, so cleaned the screen filters on the totes/barrels. 

Bought some roses from a friends nursery a while ago. He delivered them, and I assumed he watered them before he brought them over. So I thought I had time. Anyway, they died, or so I thought. They dried out, but I saw new growth. So I spent the day nursing them (moving them around to get rainwater/sunshine). They're starting to liven up again 

Added some canned goods to the stock. Just some canned mushroom and chili beans. But it's something


----------



## kevincali

Got my free chickens and makeshift coop. Went and bought 2 more hens. Barred rock I think they're called.

Just after setting the coop up. Only one hen is in there in this pic. I only caught one. The guys son caught another not too long after.









After the 2 free hens went in there and 2 of the ones I bought. This is very very makeshift. I need another tarp and such.


----------



## kevincali

Nothing much. Fixed some leaky faucets and a spigot. I'm thinking that's why my bill was so high. 

Got some stuff for the chickens. 5 gal bucket for the food, another waterer, etc. 

Actually as I type this, I'm sitting on the bucket, in the coop, watching them eat. Just had one eat from my hand. I'm hoping to spend enough time around them, they get comfortable with me. Something about a scared chicken doesn't lay eggs or something. 

This is why I don't have bunnies or guinea pigs. They become pets haha


----------



## indie

Well I finally got around to testing my Berkey filters and they're junk, so I guess that's my negative prep of the day. Time to save up for a set of Aquarain. That was money well wasted.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

indie said:


> Well I finally got around to testing my Berkey filters and they're junk, so I guess that's my negative prep of the day. Time to save up for a set of Aquarain. That was money well wasted.


Berkey is a well respected filter system. Is it possible you had some set or operational errors? What went wrong?

As for me 6 small LED flashlights, a 50 cal ammo can, a shemagh, and a cool little Condor "Gadget" pouch for my belt to help get things out of my pockets, and a pair of surgical scissors and 2 each of 3 different sizes of hemostats for the med kits.

I also met the new owners of a local tactical supply shop. The old owners were all ex military and LEO. While the new owner is ex Army he and his wife plan on stocking more survival and hunting supplies. They seemed friendly enough, but I'll miss the old owner group. Good guys.


----------



## dannydefense

indie said:


> Well I finally got around to testing my Berkey filters and they're junk, so I guess that's my negative prep of the day. Time to save up for a set of Aquarain. That was money well wasted.


I needs to know! What happened?


----------



## indie

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Berkey is a well respected filter system. Is it possible you had some set or operational errors? What went wrong?





dannydefense said:


> I needs to know! What happened?


Not operator error. I've run probably 200-300 gallons through these filters and then they started leaking. I've taken them apart, cleaned them and reseated them several times but it was still filtering too quickly so I suspected one or more became faulty. I put colored water in the top, which is the standard test to see if it's filtering, and colored water filled up the bottom.

Berkey has had some major quality issues over the past year and a half or so. This was centered primarily around the black filters and I have ceramic, so I thought I was safe. Evidently not. Maybe tomorrow I'll pull them all out again and see if I can find out which ones are failing and why. With the black ones, the attachment assembly was pulling away from the filter part and causing it to leak. Despite saying that they've resolved the issue with a different glue, they are still having trouble. You can read a lot about it just in the Amazon reviews for those filters.

It's a big issue to me, and should be to others, because we are essentially trusting our lives to this product. What if that is your only filtration system and things go south? What if you had to use bad water because it was your only option and the filters failed? It might have been forgivable if they _actually had_ fixed the problem, but they have not as far as I can tell. I won't buy Berkey again because I've lost all faith in their products.

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Berkey BB9-2 Replacement Black Purification Elements, 2-Pack


----------



## tirednurse

I had planned to by one of them next payday based on what the good review the LDS prepper and others have given. Let us know what you find out. Would like to buy another good filter but don't want to invest in junk.


----------



## indie

This is where I'm buying my next filters: AquaRain Water Filters - World?s Leader in Ceramic Water Filter Technology. I emailed them and they confirmed that their filters fit in the Berkey housing, so at least I can still use that. If you do get Berkey, I'd at least avoid the black filters, because they appear to still be having problems.


----------



## tirednurse

I understood the filter system to have multiple steps including a couple different filters working together. Is this not right?


----------



## indie

The Big Berkey -- I can't remember for sure on other models -- holds 4 filters. You can get plugs for the other holes if you only want to run, say, 2 filters. They all just screw into the top portion and the water filters into them and out a hole in the bottom of them down to the reservoir.


----------



## kevincali

Oh oh oh oh. Forgot my biggest prep today. 

Went to the goodwill Down the hill. Too expensive. So I went to a thrift store next to it. Picked up about 20 sheets to cover the young trees this winter. Also picked up some country themed hand towels. She also had a couple books on basic homesteading topics. The one book Is by readers digest "back to basics: how to learn and enjoy traditional American skills" and the other one is "the complete book of outdoor cookery." 

Too many books right now. I have a LOT of reading to do haha


----------



## jimb1972

I bought the book "Where there is no doctor" used off Amazon. Not bad, but not as in depth as I would like.


----------



## warrior4

Laundry day today so that means more dryer lint for fire starting.


----------



## MrsInor

Dehydrating eight trays of frozen soup veggies which I had purchased on sale.


----------



## kevincali

Got some 1gph drippers for the irrigation system. Gonna try to get my irrigation usage down to ~30gph.

I accidentally left the valve open for 4 hours and used about 200 gallons. At that rate, the totes will only last about 3 weeks 

Also picked up a rooster.








Apparently I don't NEED a rooster for the hens to lay. But I do NEED them if I want fertilized eggs for chicks. If I move the coop ~30 feet closer to the house (100 feet from the neighbors) I can have up to 50 hens 

Right now I have 1 laying hen, 3 not ready yet, and one rooster. I SHOULD get 3 eggs a day when they're all ready. That's ok for consumption, but if I get more, I can sell some for extra income


----------



## indie

You probably already know, but you can save almost all of your kitchen scraps for them, which helps cut down on food. Now you need a couple of goats!


----------



## kevincali

I should just wait until night time to post my prep of the day post but its always a random event lol. 

Just got in from chasing a chicken. The place I got the first 2 had 3 but the 3rd one got up in a tree. Well after 2 days of evasion, I finally got her. Had to get a 22' ladder and go up into trees, house roofs, and finally got her cornered in next to the house. All in the dark lol. 

So 5 hens now and 1 rooster. 

Also picked up 6 apples for $1 and and an old soft pumpkin for the chickens. They love the apples and I'll give them the pumpkin tomorrow. 

I can't wait until the trees are really producing so I can feed them natural food. 

As far as table scraps. Even like pasta noodles and stuff?

I'm looking into a goat. Can't find anything in the codes. I'd love to say screw the codes, but I'm trying to follow the rules so I don't attract unwanted attention


----------



## indie

Yep, they love pasta. They even love chicken, but I draw the line there. Other meats are good though. They do like their own eggs too, so you can cook them and feed them back to them if they need more protein (and you have extra eggs, we never do). They don't do well with uncooked potatoes or potato peels though. 

You can bake their egg shells, crush them up and feed them back to them for calcium, but I'm kind of lazy and a 50# bag of oyster shells, which also provide calcium, costs me about $15 at the feed store and lasts forEVER. Speaking of egg shells, don't feed them cracked egg shells because they can then recognize their own eggs as edible and by golly, eggs taste good! Nothing worse than an egg eater because it's so hard to figure out which one it is and they don't tend to share.

You might want to start now with a bag of diotomaceous earth. Sprinkle it in their straw and bedding and it kills off mites. If they seem to develop a mite problem, you can sprinkle it in their feathers too, rubbing against the grain to fluff it down deep. If you give them a dust bath area, which they will totally appreciate, you can mix DE into their dust bath and they'll take care of the mites themselves.


----------



## kevincali

indie said:


> Yep, they love pasta. They even love chicken, but I draw the line there. Other meats are good though. They do like their own eggs too, so you can cook them and feed them back to them if they need more protein (and you have extra eggs, we never do). They don't do well with uncooked potatoes or potato peels though.
> 
> You can bake their egg shells, crush them up and feed them back to them for calcium, but I'm kind of lazy and a 50# bag of oyster shells, which also provide calcium, costs me about $15 at the feed store and lasts forEVER. Speaking of egg shells, don't feed them cracked egg shells because they can then recognize their own eggs as edible and by golly, eggs taste good! Nothing worse than an egg eater because it's so hard to figure out which one it is and they don't tend to share.
> 
> You might want to start now with a bag of diotomaceous earth. Sprinkle it in their straw and bedding and it kills off mites. If they seem to develop a mite problem, you can sprinkle it in their feathers too, rubbing against the grain to fluff it down deep. If you give them a dust bath area, which they will totally appreciate, you can mix DE into their dust bath and they'll take care of the mites themselves.


Thanks indie. Learn something new every day. I need to pick up a bag of DE anyways for ant problems around my trees. I think I'll clear off a part of the floor an build a box (4 sides) for a dust bath and put DE there.

I kinda knew about the egg thing. A friend was collecting eggs and dropped one. The chicken went and ate it. And no, I don't feel right feeding them chicken also haha.

So, I can scramble eggs, and feed it to them to increase protein? Interesting. For now, someone mentioned dog or cat food. So I threw some cat food out there for them. They seemed to like it.

I'm contemplating setting my alarm for 5-530am just to hear my rooster. Yes at heart I'm a city slicker. I get a joy out of stuff country folk get to enjoy every day


----------



## tirednurse

kevincali said:


> Thanks indie. Learn something new every day. I need to pick up a bag of DE anyways for ant problems around my trees. I think I'll clear off a part of the floor an build a box (4 sides) for a dust bath and put DE there.
> 
> I kinda knew about the egg thing. A friend was collecting eggs and dropped one. The chicken went and ate it. And no, I don't feel right feeding them chicken also haha.
> 
> So, I can scramble eggs, and feed it to them to increase protein? Interesting. For now, someone mentioned dog or cat food. So I threw some cat food out there for them. They seemed to like it.
> 
> I'm contemplating setting my alarm for 5-530am just to hear my rooster. Yes at heart I'm a city slicker. I get a joy out of stuff country folk get to enjoy every day


Don't bother setting your alarm, roosters cant tell time. They don't just crow in the morning as the sun comes up. they crow non stop all day long. They are very proud birds and like to let every one know about all of their accomplishments.

I wouldn't feed them cat or dog food. It may be toxic to them, you never know what they put in that stuff especially if it comes from another country (china). Lot of animals have been killed from cat and dog food in the last 4 or 5 years. Can't trust it.


----------



## indie

You can also buy chick starter food to get them additional protein, or even bags of mealworms if you want to give them a treat.


----------



## jesstheshow

I did a checklist of my gas supply and had a meltdown due to my system being jacked with 
all good now


----------



## Slippy

Made Mrs Slippy mad today (slow day at work) as I was irritating her between posts (been posting like Kareem Abdul Jabbar today!). Went out and bought some extra Midol, made Mrs. Slippy madder.


----------



## kevincali

Made my rounds at the stores. Picked up some veggies for the chickens. Fresh and easy FTW. They have an awesome refrigerated discount section 

Broke down and bought a 24 pack of tp. I should be good for 6 months lol

Put an ad out for room for rent. Have gotten 100+ replies. Wow.


----------



## indie

Slippy said:


> Made Mrs Slippy mad today (slow day at work) as I was irritating her between posts (been posting like Kareem Abdul Jabbar today!). Went out and bought some extra Midol, made Mrs. Slippy madder.


Well, gee, I simply can't imagine why that didn't work out well. :lol:


----------



## Slippy

indie said:


> Well, gee, I simply can't imagine why that didn't work out well. :lol:


I totally agree Indie, I thought it was a nice gesture AND a prep item!


----------



## Boss Dog

kevincali said:


> Made my rounds at the stores. Picked up some veggies for the chickens. Fresh and easy FTW. They have an awesome refrigerated discount section
> 
> Broke down and bought a 24 pack of tp. I should be good for 6 months lol
> 
> Put an ad out for room for rent. Have gotten 100+ replies. Wow.


Be very careful who you let in your house. I've considered that before but, thinking about nightmare renters... our family used to be in the business.


----------



## inceptor

Boss Dog said:


> Be very careful who you let in your house. I've considered that before but, thinking about nightmare renters... our family used to be in the business.


Roommates can be a nightmare. I one that almost burnt my place down.


----------



## tirednurse

kevincali said:


> Made my rounds at the stores. Picked up some veggies for the chickens. Fresh and easy FTW. They have an awesome refrigerated discount section
> 
> Broke down and bought a 24 pack of tp. I should be good for 6 months lol
> 
> Put an ad out for room for rent. Have gotten 100+ replies. Wow.


Hey Kevin, have you talked to the managers at the stores and asked if they would save you scrap veggies? I get a 55 gal barrel just about every day from just one of the local chain stores. convenience stores are a good place to ask too if they carry produce or make salads and stuff for their deli. If you offer to provide a lidded bucket and pick up often they usually don't mind saving the scraps for you


----------



## tirednurse

Got 2 beautiful 8 month old Boar doelings today. Steal of a deal at $50 a piece because people don't want to feed and care for animals in the winter. These are big meat goats that I can breed to my Nubian buck. Boars are extremely good at having multiple births so they can quickly produce a nice herd and supply a family with another source of meat if needed. Can also be milked but have a shorter cycle than the dairy goats. 
I have a friend with a doe who had 8 kids this past spring and often has 4-6 kids per doe. 

We also had 3 litters of new bunnies born in the past couple days and despite the bitter cold we are having right now, all babies and mom's are doing awesome all hunkered down in their nest boxes. 


Cant wait for spring so we can start tilling and planting the garden again. miss my dirt therapy in the evenings. :-|


----------



## indie

Congrats on the goats, that's a great price! I don't remember where you are, but Boers tend to have a higher incidence of caseous lymphadenitis, which when they have it makes them bad to eat, in addition to being extremely contagious. Some herds have more trouble with it and I believe it originated in a Texas herd. Having goats, you probably already know all that, but if not (and for anyone reading who may be interested), you can get them tested by either drawing blood yourself or having the vet do it. WSU and Biotracking both offer CL tests for a few bucks each. If a CL abscess bursts, it can live in the soil for years, contaminating goats that come in contact with the soil. It's a nasty, nasty disease.


----------



## tirednurse

Thanks Indie, we had them tested before I purchased them. Since I already have my 9 dairy goats I didn't want to take a chance at bringing something into my herd. They will be in quarantine for a while in any case until I'm sure they didn't bring anything else with them. 

Last year I got a Nubian that came with a belly full of kids and months worth of fighting pink eye for my whole herd. Thought one of my girls would be blind for life but fortunately she completely recovered and I learned a big lesson.....


----------



## indie

That's one of the cons of goats for me. They seem to have more communicable diseases than other animals. Cows, pfft, they are pretty much made of steel. Goats, on the other hand, argh! I sold out this fall and am trying to decide if I want to start over with a different breed of goats or get a couple cows. If only bulls were as easy to manage as bucks, I'd probably have decided already.


----------



## tirednurse

What kind of goats did you have? I've only been doing this a couple years and I'm still in the honey moon stage.. Love my girls, tolerate the odiferous bucks. (ugh) they certainly mind better than a lot of other animals and not to big to wrestle with if needed.


----------



## indie

Nigerians. Peaked at 29 this spring with kids. With the hubs gone and my kids all 5 and under, I was SO DONE with critters. Had three whose kids had to be pulled. My experience with Nigerians is that they do not convert feed to milk more efficiently, but quite the opposite. I don't grain them though so maybe they need grain more than, say, a LaMancha, which was my full size milker. 

I also decided that I really hate selling animals so I'm not going to go with purebreds next time, or at least get unregistered and just eat the kids.

Goats sure do have great personalities though, and they're so intelligent! Too much sometimes. 

What breed do you have?


----------



## tirednurse

I also have Nigerians which were what I started with. then moved onto the bigger dairy goats. have a Nubian and Nubian alpine cross. Love my little girls but didn't produce nearly the amount every one claimed but I get plenty from my big girls. Had to learn how to can mild cause we couldn't use it fast enough. we were drinking it, dogs got their share and was given some to the pigs and still canned at least 7 quarts a week usually double until I started selling it. 
Can you believe people will buy it for $12 a gal? unreal!


----------



## kevincali

tirednurse said:


> Hey Kevin, have you talked to the managers at the stores and asked if they would save you scrap veggies? I get a 55 gal barrel just about every day from just one of the local chain stores. convenience stores are a good place to ask too if they carry produce or make salads and stuff for their deli. If you offer to provide a lidded bucket and pick up often they usually don't mind saving the scraps for you


No I haven't talked to the managers. I will now 

Thanks for the ideas


----------



## indie

tirednurse said:


> I also have Nigerians which were what I started with. then moved onto the bigger dairy goats. have a Nubian and Nubian alpine cross. Love my little girls but didn't produce nearly the amount every one claimed but I get plenty from my big girls. Had to learn how to can mild cause we couldn't use it fast enough. we were drinking it, dogs got their share and was given some to the pigs and still canned at least 7 quarts a week usually double until I started selling it.
> Can you believe people will buy it for $12 a gal? unreal!


I've had Alpines, LaMancha, Saanen, mini NDs and NDs and I love LaManchas the best. Nubians are my least favorite, but I'm thinking very hard about getting Nubians or Nubian crosses next year because of the higher butterfat. Do you make butter with yours?


----------



## tirednurse

indie said:


> I've had Alpines, LaMancha, Saanen, mini NDs and NDs and I love LaManchas the best. Nubians are my least favorite, but I'm thinking very hard about getting Nubians or Nubian crosses next year because of the higher butterfat. Do you make butter with yours?


I have thought about it but never have yet.. got my daisy churn waiting. from what I understand about goat milk is that you will need a cream separator to remove the cream from the milk.. much different than dealing with cows milk. 
I do make yogurt all the time though. Plain it takes the place of sour cream or you can add fruit. I made of soft cheese once and it wasn't my favorite. 
would like to have the time to try hard cheese.


----------



## Mic

My prep for the day....

Picked up 3 propane tanks (standard grill size) for $5 each!
Coupled with my coupons for $5 off an Amerigas swapout will mean $17 per full tank including taxes.
Thanks Craigslist!


----------



## indie

tirednurse said:


> I have thought about it but never have yet.. got my daisy churn waiting. from what I understand about goat milk is that you will need a cream separator to remove the cream from the milk.. much different than dealing with cows milk.
> I do make yogurt all the time though. Plain it takes the place of sour cream or you can add fruit. I made of soft cheese once and it wasn't my favorite.
> would like to have the time to try hard cheese.


Kefir is a great way to use up excess milk too and you can feed it back to everything for increased gut health. Easier than yogurt even.

You can get a manual cream separator for like $70 on Amazon that works by hand crank to get the cream for butter. I will get one one of these days.

As for my prep of the day, I called the bee guy a month ago and never heard back, but today he dropped by with 13# of beeswax. I only paid $25 for the whole block versus $17/pound in the store. Whoop whoop! I found 100' of wick for under $2, so this winter's project will be making beeswax candles.


----------



## tirednurse

indie said:


> Kefir is a great way to use up excess milk too and you can feed it back to everything for increased gut health. Easier than yogurt even.
> 
> You can get a manual cream separator for like $70 on Amazon that works by hand crank to get the cream for butter. I will get one one of these days.
> 
> As for my prep of the day, I called the bee guy a month ago and never heard back, but today he dropped by with 13# of beeswax. I only paid $25 for the whole block versus $17/pound in the store. Whoop whoop! I found 100' of wick for under $2, so this winter's project will be making beeswax candles.


Candles are fun and easy enough for the kids to join in too. Great project. I like to collect small jars that are no good for canning and pour my candle wax into them. That way they are self contained and I don't have a mess of melted wax to clean up when they burn.


----------



## Slippy

tirednurse said:


> What kind of goats did you have? I've only been doing this a couple years and I'm still in the honey moon stage.. Love my girls, tolerate the odiferous bucks. (ugh) they certainly mind better than a lot of other animals and not to big to wrestle with if needed.


What do you have to protect the goats? Donkeys, Great Pyranese? Just curious, Border Collies usually aren't good at protecting goats as the herding instinct does not mix well and you need something with the protection instinct.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

During our last storm we had a lot of Oak trees come down around the valley due to extremely high winds. After my day job today, I took my flat bed truck around and picked up several loads of logs bucked into 9 foot lengths. I have a pretty large log deck at my place now. On the weekends I hire a couple of guys to help buck it to 16" lengths and then split it up. I should end up with around 20 cords by the end of winter. I plan to sell it all and use that money for my prepper fund. I already have a 3 years supply of my own split wood stacked in the barn.


----------



## tirednurse

Slippy said:


> What do you have to protect the goats? Donkeys, Great Pyranese? Just curious, Border Collies usually aren't good at protecting goats as the herding instinct does not mix well and you need something with the protection instinct.


our only predators here are coyotes and humans. We got rid of the coyotes years ago by keeping a bunch of geese. the goats share their yard with 10 of them. They put up such a racket when they think danger is coming so nothings wants to come around. 
we also have a bunch of dogs so humans have learned not to come around either.


----------



## Slippy

tirednurse said:


> our only predators here are coyotes and humans. We got rid of the coyotes years ago by keeping a bunch of geese. the goats share their yard with 10 of them. They put up such a racket when they think danger is coming so nothings wants to come around.
> we also have a bunch of dogs so humans have learned not to come around either.


Never thought about geese. Good suggestion...for a woman. :razz:


----------



## shotlady

emergency essentials has a 50% sale on mountain house. i scored 5 #10 cans. and im getting closer to getting my solar oven! and i took some of the weight out of my bob


----------



## Sinkhole

I picked up an ETON FRX2. $25 with my discount at work.

Edit: Ok, this thing is pretty nice especially for my EDC pack. We carry the FRX3 also, I think I'm gonna pick one of those up for the house, in the near future.


----------



## alterego

Gas in Ionia was 2.88 yesterday, I came home got my big steel tank in the back of the truck went into town and bought $300 worth of gas.

This after noon back up to 3.19


----------



## Sinkhole

alterego said:


> Gas in Ionia was 2.88 yesterday, I came home got my big steel tank in the back of the truck went into town and bought $300 worth of gas.
> 
> This after noon back up to 3.19


Holy crap that's cheap even at 3.19. 3.48 is the cheapest around me and 3.56 is the avg.


----------



## dannydefense

Well there was a mix up at the store today. My wife and I share the same last name, go figure, and the store decided that was good enough reason to inform us both about the others layaway. So one of our Christmas gifts to each other came early, given that they were no longer a surprise. So much for layaway being a good way of hiding the gift off site.

I am the proud new owner of a 700 in 30-06!

Hooray for early Christmas gifts!! I'm going shooting this weekend.


----------



## Sinkhole

congrats My dad has had his 700 in 30-06 for decades and it has been a fantastic rifle. My wife wanted my input on some things so she might have been letting the cat out of the bag. I might be getting a Liberty safe for Christmas.


----------



## dannydefense

Sinkhole said:


> congrats My dad has had his 700 in 30-06 for decades and it has been a fantastic rifle. My wife wanted my input on some things so she might have been letting the cat out of the bag. I might be getting a Liberty safe for Christmas.


Loving it already. Not going to lie; I already ordered a bipod, a new sling, and I'm shopping stocks for the future. I'm going to glass bed and free float the "stock" stock, because all in all there's nothing I don't like about it, but those McMillan stocks... I'd purr like a cat if I could.


----------



## kevincali

Nothing today. Unless you count a new motor for my truck. Not gonna mention how much I paid, but its less than $100. 

Need to do a bit of reassembly, but looks to have been rebuilt recently. I have parts I was saving for the race motor, that I will use to get this motor going. The motor in my truck is eating and spitting out oil. 

This'll buy me time to finish the race motor. Gotta keep it running good so if I have to bug out, it'll be dependable. 

Still no eggs from the chickens. The one was supposedly already laying, but not now. I think she's spooked


----------



## Lucky Jim

My latest toy is this Zennox 3.5" LCD rechargeable battery operated mini-TV at £80 (120 US dollars)..










(The photo flash and the protective cellophane makes the screen look duller than it really is)
Resolution is pin-sharp and my only beef is that you have to view it through a magnifying glass.
I intend using it purely to monitor news broadcasts during a power cut, it works on a rechargeable battery which give 8 hours viewing, so if I watch a couple of news broadcasts per day (total 10 minutes) it'll give me 6 weeks viewing time, by which time the power will hopefully be back on. 
If not, i'll break out my battery-radio to carry on monitoring the news.
Incidentally, hearing-impaired preppers who can't hear a radio would find a mini-TV like this essential, especially as there's usually a news text readout always scrolling horizontally acrross the bottom of the screen. (what's it called, a "news ribbon" or something?)

PS- Ideally I should perhaps have bought a TV that works on a rechargeable batt AND on dry cell batts so I could switch to batts when the charge runs out. Also I could perhaps have bought a cheaper one but this has got a fancy record feature which racked up the price, but what the hell haha..

PS again- hey, in a prolonged power cut could I manually recharge it with a hand-cranked dynamo or something? I'd probably only need to crank for about 15 minutes each day to charge up to watch the brief daily news report, what do you think?


----------



## kevincali

Played around with my drip system again. 

Got my usage down to 40 gallons an hour. That's 16.5 hours with 660 gallons (rough math)

So at 4 hours a day, that's 4 weeks. Or 2 hours a day, that's 8 weeks. But I'll probably water 4 hours a day. It's better to water deeply and infrequently. Because then the roots go deep and end up needing less water as they get older, because the roots find their water source.

Oh and moved my potted roses around. Still babying them back alive. They both have new growth. Just hope the frost doesn't hit them and kill the new growth. 

Cleaned house and decorated for Christmas. Found some preps I had boughten but put away for later they went to use today 

More later


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I spent this frozen day hauling and splitting firewood while the kids had a blast sledding.


----------



## BamaBoy101

Finished several deer hides and filled up another freezer with meat..


----------



## Infidel

Downloaded a bunch of pdfs from Survival Library | Survival Library 37 of them to be precise. I guess I'll need to get some of them printed out to keep on hand. Plenty of reading material on hand, time to start reading now.

-Infidel


----------



## oddapple

Made pain chocolates and stronger pain cocolates. Went to make antibiotic and someone drank my solvent! List for tomorrow: get vodka


----------



## kevincali

Pulled some weeds, cleaned shop a bit. 

But today was a backwards kind of day. 

My truck isn't running too well. It has a random miss. Well, after cleaning shop, I came across a newish distributor cap I had for emergency. Well, the race one I had got ruined because apparently the distributor cap shifted on the distributor and the rotor cap hit the distributor cap. Well, it would shift back and forth, and truck would run good sometimes and sometimes not. 

So, motor I bought had a new(er) distributor. Lots less rust on the reluctor (electronic ignition) so I pulled my distributor and put in the newer one. Well.......I pulled my distributor cap and put the wires on the better cap. Truck backfired. Apparently I had put them right firing order, wrong rotation haha. Figured that out quick and now she's humming like a sewing machine. If it weren't for the oil usage, it'd be a wonderful motor. 

So my prep today was tuning up my truck. Never know when I'll need to hop in and GO


----------



## warrior4

Went grocery shopping and was able to pick up some more, no cooking needed food. Mainly breakfast cereal, but hey it's still good. Also got about an hour and a half workout in at the YMCA.


----------



## kevincali

My friends girlfriend and I went and collected recyclables. Got a whopping $3.85 haha. It was good exercise. 

Bought some stuff for the chickens and some cookies. Oh and a winning lotto ticket 

Just bought 49 rounds of 9mm for $8. 

Nothing else much though. Every little bit counts


----------



## Smitty901

Staying warm. Days like this you really do need to think what if the power was off . It is 0 out side wind chill about 15 below.
If you are not ready for it life could become real tough quick.
Will the generator start? It may not last for ever but it can buy to time to get other stuff ready.
Is the wood pile enough.
Today is one of those days I will look at these things ,start the generators. Fire up the wood furnace


----------



## kevincali

Upgraded my kitchen for free. Well almost free. Cost $8 for an adapter for the gas line.

Old stovetop








New stovetop








It's getting cold outside, and wet. I lagged and didn't get a wood storage shed built yet, so currently all my wood gets wet. So I picked up this stove for free. Needs grates, but its brand new. It's pilotless, so it should save on gas. Before, I'd just turn the gas off so that I wouldn't waste gas. Now I don't have to. I can just turn the stove on, and off. Same with the oven.

Watered for 4 hours and used about 150 gallons. Everything seemed to get enough water with 1gph emitters.

Still babying the roses. I'm kind of proud though. They were dead, and I brought them back 

Spent a good 6 hours in the dmv. They rejected the previous paperwork and I had to fill out a statement of facts. And when I got to the window, I got a trainee. Not hating, and I was very very patient. I think it was a good experience for her. So they finally accepted my paperwork. I should get title to my car finally. Seeing as I bought it in march. And should be getting title hopefully by New Years. Almost a year later. Gotta LOVE California DMV.

Turned the compost bin. Got some beautiful black soil down there. Been a year or so in the making.


----------



## Meangreen

kevincali said:


> Upgraded my kitchen for free. Well almost free. Cost $8 for an adapter for the gas line.
> 
> Old stovetop
> View attachment 3647
> 
> 
> New stovetop
> View attachment 3648
> 
> 
> It's getting cold outside, and wet. I lagged and didn't get a wood storage shed built yet, so currently all my wood gets wet. So I picked up this stove for free. Needs grates, but its brand new. It's pilotless, so it should save on gas. Before, I'd just turn the gas off so that I wouldn't waste gas. Now I don't have to. I can just turn the stove on, and off. Same with the oven.
> 
> Watered for 4 hours and used about 150 gallons. Everything seemed to get enough water with 1gph emitters.
> 
> Still babying the roses. I'm kind of proud though. They were dead, and I brought them back
> 
> Spent a good 6 hours in the dmv. They rejected the previous paperwork and I had to fill out a statement of facts. And when I got to the window, I got a trainee. Not hating, and I was very very patient. I think it was a good experience for her. So they finally accepted my paperwork. I should get title to my car finally. Seeing as I bought it in march. And should be getting title hopefully by New Years. Almost a year later. Gotta LOVE California DMV.
> 
> Turned the compost bin. Got some beautiful black soil down there. Been a year or so in the making.


Wow the stove looks great!


----------



## kevincali

Meangreen said:


> Wow the stove looks great!


Thanks.

I found out why it was free. Grates/griddle are going to be $250 new  and the one burner didn't light with the ignitor.

So I lightly cleaned and found a hole next to the ignitor that let's gas out by the ignitor so it lights. Well that hole was clogged. Cleaned it out and bam!! It lights with the ignitor.

People throw away some good stuff. If I had to buy this stove, it could easily cost $350 or so.

I'm essentially saving $100 or so, but I'll buy the grates one at a time. For now, I'm using the grates off the old stove 









Just gotta be patient. I may not have the best of everything, or newest of anything, but I do have decent stuff. I'm still on the hunt for bookcases, but they're being elusive haha. Sooner or later 

Edit: forgot to add.

Don't be afraid of hard work. Sometimes you can get nice stuff needing work for cheap or free. Then actually putting the work into it. To me, it's fun. I love the hunt. I love hunting for deals even if they need work. Then putting the work into it, and seeing the final result  most people assume I have lots of money into this place. Nope


----------



## bennettvm

Went through all of my rabbit hutches/cages and did a monthly exam on all my rabbits. I have 7 pregnant does that are due in the next two weeks. I am expecting a minimum of 50 babies - with a potential of over 100. Most of my does average around 8-12 babies per litter. I started this as a food source, but actually have made a decent amount of money selling them online and at livestock auctions as pets. I highly recommend raising rabbits. They take up very little space and it cost me about $30 a month to care for them. Which I recoup by selling two rabbits. Average dressed weight is about 5lbs.


----------



## Slippy

Sun finally came out today and my prep was some handgun training. Maybe add some pushups in between targets to stress the arms/chest prior to shooting.


----------



## jimb1972

New bowstring, stopped by the Mormon church for a few cases of food, and bought a Hi-point carbine just for the hell of it.


----------



## shotlady

planning a run to the ranch for this weekend its a turn around trip to drop off and sort the prepps I bought the last couple of weeks


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Rabbit is goooood eatn


bennettvm said:


> Went through all of my rabbit hutches/cages and did a monthly exam on all my rabbits. I have 7 pregnant does that are due in the next two weeks. I am expecting a minimum of 50 babies - with a potential of over 100. Most of my does average around 8-12 babies per litter. I started this as a food source, but actually have made a decent amount of money selling them online and at livestock auctions as pets. I highly recommend raising rabbits. They take up very little space and it cost me about $30 a month to care for them. Which I recoup by selling two rabbits. Average dressed weight is about 5lbs.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Bough a Japanese whet stone 800 / 6000 and leather strop


----------



## PAPrepper

Reading the forums, buying 22LR.


----------



## slcprepper

Bought a new bag for my bug out bag with MOLLE webbing. It is a little smaller than my last one, so trying to think of essential items to keep in it. Any ideas?


----------



## Smitty901

8 inches of wet heavy snow on the way,maybe more. We have as our number one threat natural disaster of one kind or another likely weather related.
So we have plans to deal with it .
Filled generator with fresh gas started and ran a bit.
Filled 50K and 60 K K1 fueled heaters 
Topped off fuel in ATV and moved it inside
Fueled the cars put them inside
Moved some more wood up near the house if we need it.
Got the Cats in side for the night . Dogs are always inside at night .
Heavy wet snow has a way of knocking out power. Power goes off wood burner needs to get fired up fast it can get cold real quick .
Not expecting any real issues. Winter comes every year ,we are use to it.


----------



## warrior4

Laundry day always equals more dryer lint fire starter day.


----------



## longrider

I signed up to work New year's Day for 8 hours of time and a half. $$$$$! yay.


----------



## kevincali

Cleaned out the shop/tool shed. 

Practiced starting a fire without fire starters. Then roasted marshmallows, and hot dogs haha

Raked more leaves for the compost pile and dried leaves for kindling. 

Researching parts for my truck. Pulled the 318 out (internally balanced) and cleaned up the new 360 (externally balanced). Need a flywheel and after much research, found a machine shop to rebalance the flywheel. 

So I'll be dropping it off on the first maybe or the 3rd. Can't wait for my new motor to go in  Gotta keep the BOV in top shape


----------



## MrsInor

Brought daughter and son in law to range to try out the 9mm we gave them for their anniversary couple months ago. Also got to try my M! - sweet, awesome, fantastic, beautiful M!.


----------



## ekim

Another 500 rnds of .22, 400 rnds of 7.62x39, more canned chicken put away and more chocolate mix put away, lamp oil and propane for portable heaters. Updated my stores supply list. Got the bank balance updated and will take all extra monies out of the bank and put into our safe bank at home. I keep only essential money in the bank for monthly bills. It felt good to go and buy a new stove, range hood, refrigerator and large upright freezer with cash and no payments so we are up to date and good for many years to come, I hope, in that department. The start of each month we always pay ourselves first with with money for our survival stash then at the end of the month all excess is also taken out and saved. It doesn't collect interest but they only pay like 1% and it can be withheld at the bank/government whim so we keep our money in house. If some happens we have cash to make emergency purchases as needed / available and no credit lines to trace back.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Renewed my pistol range/lgs membership and found out they start construction on a 200 yd rifle range on Monday. I got to take a look at the survey stick layout and the drawings. Woohoo. It's much closer than my other option.

Also picked up 250 rds of once fired .40 brass.


----------



## Slippy

Mrs Slippy picked up 4 extra manual can openers to put in our canned food storage. Would hate to need them and not have them and Wally World had them in the .88 cent bin. Also picked up some generic allergy meds, generic preperation H which is a good anti inflammatory, and some generic aspirin all in the .88 cent bin.

While she was shopping, I built the frame for a new workbench in my garage. Attached it to the stud wall and that baby ain't going anywhere. Mrs. Slippy came home, climbed on the workbench and told me that once again I managed to over engineer another project! Tomorrow, finish the top. I built the frame 100% with scrap lumber that I had left over from our home.


----------



## csi-tech

Donated 250.00 to wounded warrior. Good for the spirit.


----------



## Slippy

csi-tech said:


> Donated 250.00 to wounded warrior. Good for the spirit.


Good job, Sir!


----------



## Just Sayin'

Way to go csi-tech!!!

Bought some .22's, .410 and 12 gauge.


----------



## Smitty901

Winter is here and we do prep for Snow.
Changed oil and did some maintenance on the ATV. Not used much but it could come in handy it the weather gets real bad.
Then of course I did have to take it out in the snow to test it.


----------



## Infidel

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy picked up 4 extra manual can openers to put in our canned food storage. Would hate to need them and not have them and Wally World had them in the .88 cent bin. Also picked up some generic allergy meds, generic preperation H which is a good anti inflammatory, and some generic aspirin all in the .88 cent bin.
> 
> While she was shopping, I built the frame for a new workbench in my garage. Attached it to the stud wall and that baby ain't going anywhere. Mrs. Slippy came home, climbed on the workbench and told me that once again I managed to over engineer another project! Tomorrow, finish the top. I built the frame 100% with scrap lumber that I had left over from our home.


Feels good to be able to use scrap lumber and not have to go buy new stuff for every new project doesn't it? I have a tendency to overbuild things myself and have heard often from my wife about it. Personally I think wives just don't understand that we want them to last forever.

My prep of the day was a trip into Gander Mtn this morning, alas no .22lr ammo this week. Wasted my morning for nothing. Also planning on getting started on making another knife today, planning on building a skinner this time for a buddy's belated Christmas gift.

-Infidel


----------



## Just Sayin'

Mounted a new UTG compact laser on the wife's 1100 and installed a pic rail on top for a red dot reflex sight. Now I just gotta convince her she needs the reflex sight. Think I'm going to have her shoot slugs with and without the sight. Hopefully that will do the trick.


----------



## PaulS

I mounted my 10 megawatt laser on the roof mount this afternoon. Full 360 degrees of rotation and -30 to +45 degrees of elevation. I am considering remote control because I hate getting on the roof - it's too steep!

Ok, that was for the NSA boys and their toys. I don't really have a 10 megawatt laser built - yet.

I am taking the day off. I was hoping to get to the range for some practice but it is way too cold to shoot and the fog is far too dense to see a target.

maybe I will start building that laser.......


----------



## sparkyprep

Bought a new fore grip for the AR.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

PaulS said:


> I mounted my 10 megawatt laser on the roof mount this afternoon. Full 360 degrees of rotation and -30 to +45 degrees of elevation. I am considering remote control because I hate getting on the roof - it's too steep!
> 
> Ok, that was for the NSA boys and their toys. I don't really have a 10 megawatt laser built - yet.
> 
> I am taking the day off. I was hoping to get to the range for some practice but it is way too cold to shoot and the fog is far too dense to see a target.
> 
> maybe I will start building that laser.......


Ya know, with the right optics you could take out satellites with that bad puppy!


----------



## kevincali

The other day, I found out i can sell my old plastic planters back to the nursery at $1 each. I got $7 plus i had $7 (won on a lotto ticket, so free range time ) so a friend of mine and I went to the range Saturday night and dialed in the .22 a bit more. Should be good for 100 yards. Incase I need to take out a rabbit 

Also fired off the beretta. Went through about 150 rounds. 

As for today, its super windy. Had to build a buffer wall for wind for the chickens. They were getting pretty beat by the wind, so I scrounged some scrap plywood and put a front wall on their coop. So wind has to go through 2 walls to get to them. I think they'll be fine, but next year, I've got to build a better coop. 

Also got out the cast iron pans and seasoned them. Got anxious and fried a couple eggs and made home squeezed lemonade 

Today is eat out of the yard day. So eggs, cauliflower and peas haha. 

SHTF, I think I'll be ok. As long as the chickens keep laying. Otherwise I'm screwed. 

Now just enjoying my Sunday. There's more I could do, but it is a day of rest. There's always tomorrow


----------



## PaulS

I think the adaptive optics for satellites would be a lot more expensive than a simple CO2 laser. Then you have to add a UV laser to sight with and all the dials, buttons, and knobs! I would never get around to firing the darn thing. If I did use a laser - purely hypothetical NSA - I would use one at about 10Kw output with a slightly divergent beam to blind attackers. It would be a most effective use of the technology. Anything more powerful than 10Kw output is lethal very quickly but a lousy way to kill or take out planes and such. It just takes too long to do enough damage to stop a person or a missile or even a small plane. If you blind the pilot of the aircraft, tank, truck or the footsoldier they are useless. A simple laser pointer can temporarily blind a person at a decent distance.


----------



## Smitty901

Ordered a snow plow and all the junk to install it for the ATV. Something I had been planning to do but kept putting off.
Did some shopping around mixed and matched what I needed. Reduced cost from 1100 to 623 not bad for a hours work.


----------



## Inor

Started planning out how to machine the 80% AR lower Mrs Inor gave me for Christmas. Since I needed a cross compound vice to machine it on my drill press, I did some checking around and ended up buying one from Harbor Freight. Normally I would not buy anything from Harbor Freight because I do not like using cheap tools. But since other than this project and maybe one or two more, I am not sure what I will use a cross compound vice for. So I did not want to spend $300 for it and the Harbor Freight one got good reviews.

So, I went over and picked it up and immediately brought it home and completely disassembled it, degreased it and reassembled it using good white lithium grease. I also took a #10 mill bastard file to all of the flat areas to clean up the pits and tool marks. It seems to be pretty smooth now and checks out accurately in both directions at least in the middle. It will never be mistaken for a good quality tool, but I think it will work for my purposes here.

Now I just need a couple questions answered from the folks that made the 80% lower and I will be ready to give it a try.


----------



## Smitty901

Inor said:


> Started planning out how to machine the 80% AR lower Mrs Inor gave me for Christmas. Since I needed a cross compound vice to machine it on my drill press, I did some checking around and ended up buying one from Harbor Freight. Normally I would not buy anything from Harbor Freight because I do not like using cheap tools. But since other than this project and maybe one or two more, I am not sure what I will use a cross compound vice for. So I did not want to spend $300 for it and the Harbor Freight one got good reviews.
> 
> So, I went over and picked it up and immediately brought it home and completely disassembled it, degreased it and reassembled it using good white lithium grease. I also took a #10 mill bastard file to all of the flat areas to clean up the pits and tool marks. It seems to be pretty smooth now and checks out accurately in both directions at least in the middle. It will never be mistaken for a good quality tool, but I think it will work for my purposes here.
> 
> Now I just need a couple questions answered from the folks that made the 80% lower and I will be ready to give it a try.


 Good luck with it The only ones I know of that got it prefect had some good equipment to work with. Take your time and be real careful with tightening the vice they deform real easy.


----------



## AquaHull

5 more PMags


----------



## sparkyprep

AquaHull said:


> 5 more PMags


I need to pick up a few more


----------



## Inor

Smitty901 said:


> Good luck with it The only ones I know of that got it prefect had some good equipment to work with. Take your time and be real careful with tightening the vice they deform real easy.


Thanks. - I'll post photos if I am successful. If not, this is the last you will ever hear of it.


----------



## inceptor

Inor said:


> Started planning out how to machine the 80% AR lower Mrs Inor gave me for Christmas. Since I needed a cross compound vice to machine it on my drill press, I did some checking around and ended up buying one from Harbor Freight. Normally I would not buy anything from Harbor Freight because I do not like using cheap tools. But since other than this project and maybe one or two more, I am not sure what I will use a cross compound vice for. So I did not want to spend $300 for it and the Harbor Freight one got good reviews.
> 
> So, I went over and picked it up and immediately brought it home and completely disassembled it, degreased it and reassembled it using good white lithium grease. I also took a #10 mill bastard file to all of the flat areas to clean up the pits and tool marks. It seems to be pretty smooth now and checks out accurately in both directions at least in the middle. It will never be mistaken for a good quality tool, but I think it will work for my purposes here.
> 
> Now I just need a couple questions answered from the folks that made the 80% lower and I will be ready to give it a try.


Thanks for the Harbor Freight tip. I will need to get one for mine. You just saved me a lot of research.


----------



## shotlady

I pick up my lower Tuesday  last one before the law starts on long gun registration jan1st. but today I got my 5boxes of 50 match books. I am well pleased.


----------



## kevincali

kevincali said:


> The other day, I found out i can sell my old plastic planters back to the nursery at $1 each. I got $7 plus i had $7 (won on a lotto ticket, so free range time ) so a friend of mine and I went to the range Saturday night and dialed in the .22 a bit more. Should be good for 100 yards. Incase I need to take out a rabbit
> 
> Also fired off the beretta. Went through about 150 rounds.
> 
> As for today, its super windy. Had to build a buffer wall for wind for the chickens. They were getting pretty beat by the wind, so I scrounged some scrap plywood and put a front wall on their coop. So wind has to go through 2 walls to get to them. I think they'll be fine, but next year, I've got to build a better coop.
> 
> Also got out the cast iron pans and seasoned them. Got anxious and fried a couple eggs and made home squeezed lemonade
> 
> Today is eat out of the yard day. So eggs, cauliflower and peas haha.
> 
> SHTF, I think I'll be ok. As long as the chickens keep laying. Otherwise I'm screwed.
> 
> Now just enjoying my Sunday. There's more I could do, but it is a day of rest. There's always tomorrow


Since I was extremely anxious and used the cast iron only an hour or so after seasoning it, I decided to butter it up again (real butter) and put it in the oven (off) and am going to leave it in there to sit for a few days to let the butter soak in.

I've tried olive oil and other oils, but can't stand the taste. Butter is it for me.

Oh and went through my yard again to check on plants. Gonna pull the last yucca in the next few days, and also the honey suckle and hibiscus. Got em soaking now (using soy sauce water from my rainwater system haha) for easier digging. Tomorrows gonna be a busy day


----------



## AquaHull

Daniel Defense A1.5 fixed rear sight for $50 shipped.


----------



## AquaHull

Just ordered a DD F MP 5.56 NATO 1 x 7 lightweight 16" carbine barrel ass'y.

I'm drinking the Double D KoolAide along with the MagPul flavor.


----------



## tirednurse

added 3 new does to my goat herd.. all less than a year old all pregnant and all three for $100! awesome deal. one of the babies alone will pay for their feed for the year and cost to buy them, and at $8/gal for milk a day for each of the does after kids are weaned I will have extra money for preps. 
feeling blessed


----------



## Smitty901

12/31/2013 last day of the year I figured One last chance to honor Obama I went shopping for some ammo. came home with another AR.
Huldra gas piston. Though I had some iron sights around for it could not find them. Two options a 4 X32 or a 3X9X42.
Mounted the 3x9x42 for an AR would have like it down to 1 or 2 on magnification but it will do for now.


----------



## PaulS

I went to see about ordering some powder (about 48 pounds) but it's not possible yet but I did see some 223 for $9 a box and brought some home with me.


----------



## PrepperJohn

I've been reading on PrepperZone.net all about the latest Fukushima developments and it's caused me to take additional action by purchasing 6 months worth of potassium iodine for my family.


----------



## kevincali

Pulled out the last of the yucca stumps. I still need to chop it up and throw it away, but its free from the ground. Making more room for edibles 

That's about it. Big prep, but seems so small lol


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I spent the early morning splitting firewood before going to my day job.


----------



## Protect this House

Ammo can


----------



## Smitty901

Reality check, 18 below 0, blowing snow high wind. Not even the Dog wants to be out long.
Using gas snow blow to beat back the snow for now. Nice warm house the Lp furnace is having no problems keeping up.
While we have plenty of back up and are ready to do without. Life is going to get a lot harder.
Don't fool your self into thinking it will be easy.


----------



## AquaHull

Smitty901 said:


> Reality check, 18 below 0, blowing snow high wind. Not even the Dog wants to be out long.
> Using gas snow blow to beat back the snow for now. Nice warm house the Lp furnace is having no problems keeping up.
> While we have plenty of back up and are ready to do without. Life is going to get a lot harder.
> Don't fool your self into thinking it will be easy.


It warmed up to 18 above here ,it was 2 below,which was one of the warm areas in West MI this morning.

I'll walk to the mailbox after 1PM EST,to see what else came from the gun stores.

Yesterday afternoon it was 5 above,knee deep snow when I starting thinking about all the Alaska reality shows and how it must suck there. I was bundled up like the Michelin Man carrying gas cans to the lean to that I normally drive to.A warm Busch Lite froze it 10 minutes outside. It'll warm to to near 30 Saturday then the bottom falls out of the Mercury for next week.
Stay Safe and Warm.


----------



## longrider

Bought more canned goods for the store room. I think I'm almost at 2 month's supply. That's for 5 adults. We also have another confirmed member to join our group. That makes 6. (not including the eagerly awaited baby).


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Another morning spent splitting firewood before heading out to my day job. I did organize my hunting day pack a bit when I got home this afternoon. Added a Leatherman CS4 Juice and some rope.


----------



## PaulS

My brother and I installed some more insulation in the garage and then went to the range for some recoil therapy. We tried out the new diffuser housing on the chronograph and it worked like a charm!
I sighted my 22 LR in for 80 yards for the smallbore silhouette matches and then checked the point of impact at each of the other three ranges. Then I ran ten rounds through the chronograph and got an average of 1208 fps.

My brother fired his 357 through it and recorded 2343 fps with a 140 grain bullet. That's about 1000 fps faster than it should be. I had some loads for mine and he fired them and got a very reasonable 1351 fps which is more in line with what it should be. He fired five more of his loads and recorded the 2340+ fps. I told him we need to pull one apart to check that load. Although there were no drastic pressure signs there is something very wrong there.

We helped the club president put up a new 25 yard target at the large bore rifle range and then came back home.

Recoil therapy is good in so many ways. I think I will be nice to my wife tonight - not too nice, I don't want her to think I am having an affair - just nice enough to let her know that I mean it when I say that I appreciate her.


----------



## Infidel

Dumped my Butane torch lighter and went back to a Zippo don't remember why I switched in the first place. Going to send a few Zippos I've got around here back and see if I can get the refurbished under the warranty. Also had a chat with the wife and came up with a plan to become debt free, it'll take a while (5 years or so) but if we can get out from under the Credit Card debt and stop paying them so much damn interest we should be doing pretty well. Might even have a few extra bucks left over every month.

-Infidel


----------



## Mike45

Bought two more boxes of bullets to do some reloading with.


----------



## kevincali

Wasn't a prep really. Dog ate 3 chickens, so I replaced them. 

If she does it again, she's fertilizer 

Also chopped up a bit more of the yucca stump. Got the green waste bin full of yuccas again haha. Making room for blue berries


----------



## Reptilicus

Finished my AR-10 build, been working on it (because of finances) for over a year!


----------



## Smitty901

Caught up on world news. When I was in the Army we had what we called threat briefings, the higher in rank you went the more often you had them and the more detailed . They really were pretty much non judgmental this is what is going on around us. Then a bit of how it may or may not effect us.
I have tried to stay on top of things and today was some what of a catch up day.
Doing this helps reassure me we are on the right track or serves as a warning we need to look at other things. Scary world we live in.


----------



## Slippy

Picked up a couple more kerosene lanterns at Bass Pro.
Stansport® 12'' Kerosene Lantern | Bass Pro Shops


----------



## sarge1967

Picked up some .308 and 9mm ammo today. Picked up some gas for storage as well.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Recharged my "D" cell batteries for my emergency lighting, A coleman style LED latern. ( I just tried to be more specific and found out it was made by GE, I may throw it out, I hate GE)

Also cut up and seasoned 6 lbs of antelope to smoke tomorrow.

Also roasted 2 cups of green coffee beans on the kitchen stove, I went way past the 2nd "crack" so I basically smoked up the whole house but my wife didn't complain so I guess I am golden.

With green coffee roasts you want to wait a day to brew it so tomorrow I will be VERY active, hehe.

FYI Green coffee isn't really cheaper than, say "Costco" prices but you do get the advantage of not drinking "stale" coffee that was roasted months ago so that is "THE" benefit.

I just saw "Hunger games" on Saturday, I liked it as I didn't expect anything about the plot and especially the outcome. I also appreciated the unity against tyranny theme of the film


----------



## Reptilicus

I obtained a 550 gallon vertical water storage tank! A buddy called early this morning and ask if I'd be interested in doing some repair work on his neighbors front gate so drove my welding rig over and after about 30 minutes repaired the hinges on one side and rehung his gate. We got to talking a bit and wound up instead of cash I opted for the storage tank that he said he was going to get rid of anyway. Talk about the right place at the right time. Just need a new seal for the top lid now and a good cleaning and sanitizing. WooHoo!!!


----------



## warrior4

Not much today, but I had a big prep yesterday. Got married to the love of my life and added another person to help out with this thing called life.


----------



## sparkyprep

Bought 100 lbs. of white rice. Will store tomorrow.


----------



## Reptilicus

Warrior4 - Congratulations to you and Mrs. Warrior4! My best wishes for your new life together!!!!


----------



## Reptilicus

Just finished reloading 250 rds of 7mm Rem Mag and 200 .44 Rem Mag. Was trying to use up most of my supplies in those calibers to justify picking up new components at the upcoming Gun Show in February. If My stock is low must mean I need more. I'm lucky because the Mrs. is usually right along side me in most of my plans but sometimes I still get "The Look"!


----------



## dannydefense

Cleaned out our spare room today, which also doubles as a good part of our prepping storage (ammo, canned food, overstock items my wife gets from couponing, etc). Put a table in there, and set up some of my tools that will let me work on our preps and gunsmithing. I've been stippling all our old paddle holsters and heavy plastics to learn different textures and prepare for doing guns in the near future. It's not fine tuning a 1911, but it's still fun.

Also vacuum sealed some ammo. Not sure if anyone else does this, but it solves a few issues some people have with packing rounds in their kits. It stays rigid and allows you to position it where you want it with some ease -- heavy stuff almost always goes better higher up in the pack, for example. It makes storing it on the shelf easy so if you have to pack light you can grab the caliber you want and throw it in a pouch quite quickly. There's a small silica packet sealed with each bag, ensuring that no matter how long this stays in my kit, it will be as good as the day I put it in there. Last but not least, if stealth becomes necessary, my ammo won't make a sound until I have to open it to fill some mags.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

This cool little item arrived yesterday so I shot a quick little demo of this Combat Lighting system headlamp.
I really consider this an essential prepper item because you can't always fight in bright sunlight.::rambo::


----------



## Smitty901

We used our STHF heating source Wood. 19 below and power was off for the day.
Worked as always as planned.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Smitty901 said:


> We used our STHF heating source Wood. 19 below and power was off for the day.
> Worked as always as planned.


Holy Crap that's cold.

I think I need to give in and get a Big Buddy catalytic heater for short term loss of power. A 20 lb propane bottle will give 220 hours of heat for 400 sq feet.


----------



## Smitty901

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Holy Crap that's cold.
> 
> I think I need to give in and get a Big Buddy catalytic heater for short term loss of power. A 20 lb propane bottle will give 220 hours of heat for 400 sq feet.


 Big problem with direct vent propane or LP is water they put so much moisture in the air you think it will rain.
You will get more BTU's of heat from K1 and no water issues


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

*New tag, NEW BAG!*

Just setup my 5.11 RUSH 24 backpack for a day hike in Hawaii Volcano National Park down the crater rim trail and across the volcano caldera.
Check it out! Best part is I won the bag in a Youtube contest! :mrgreen:


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Another day spent splitting firewood. I also received a new Camelbak water bottle for my day pack.


----------



## Infidel

Boys had a half day of school for "Staff Development Day" which sounds like a fancy way to say the teachers couldn't face a full week of school the first week back from Christmas break. So this afternoon we went to a couple of surplus stores where they each bought their own entrenching tools and canteens. They're like miniature preppers themselves. My prep of the day was a trip to harbor freight for a 1"x30" bench top belt sander for my knife making projects (there's no such thing as too many knives). Tomorrow I'll be making a couple of Bevel grinding jigs and I'll be up and running in earnest. The sander is no powerhouse but should work just fine for what I need and at $40 + 2.99 each for a set of 2 belts how could I go wrong.

-Infidel


----------



## Just Sayin'

I finished out my daugthers BOB/just in case bag for her car. She's second year ROTC and just now starting to appreciate the concept of being prepared for the unexpected. Too bad they really frown upon weapons on campus. About half the mind to slip a Beretta .22 Bobcat in and let her plead dumb...not really, but the thought is good.


----------



## kevincali

My prep of the day? Got the last yucca tree out of the ground. Chopped it into manageable pieces (250lbs and under) and rolled it out of the hole. Gonna move some railroad ties and make a planter. Gonna plant some blueberries along the fence. Should be good for privacy and edible 

I have giant blisters on my hands and it hurts to type this on my phone, but the worst part of yardwork is finally over 

Hole where the last yucca tree WAS


----------



## PrepperLite

Added to my silver collection!


----------



## jgriner

PrepperLite said:


> Added to my silver collection!
> 
> What you get that don't tread on me coin


----------



## Old Man

Picked up three boxes of 357's soft points at Wally world today.


----------



## kevincali

Got almost all the yuccas chopped and thrown away. Have one more barrel I can fill. 
Popped the large blister on my index finger. Damn thing is dime sized haha.

So my prep, making more room for food 

Oh. And today marks the 3 year anniversary of me owning this home. It's taken me 3 YEARS to clear all these yuccas. Wow. Thankfully, this is all that's left.


----------



## PaulS

I went to the gun show today and found 22 LR ammo for 10 and 12 cents a round. Yesterday I picked up a couple of boxes of the same ammo for less than 4 cents a round. I didn't buy any at the gun show. I did pickup three sets of dies for the new guns I have accumulated over the last year and my son off-loaded a Smith & Wesson feather-weight 38 Special before it broke for $50 more than he paid for it. He found a Ruger SP 101 and bought it to replace the junky 38.

So in all we did pretty good and spent the time together. That was the real "prepper" thing I did. Family is always first in our book. (blood or choice it's all family)


----------



## dannydefense

Why isn't this a sticky? Random observation.

Just ran two miles on my wife's new treadmill with my full kit (ammo et al) and my sidearm. No rifle, and only a 2% grade. Broke a small sweat but the real fun was getting off the treadmill afterwards. Felt a little like I was floating. 

I'm going to see how long five miles takes me, unloaded. When I was a kiddo that took me 32-34 minutes, with the fastest guy in our group hitting 29's. Downhill one way, uphill the other. I'm hoping to hit 40 on a completely flat run, if I can do that I'll be happy. I'll go for faster later, for now I just want to get my stamina up.

Gotta remember to stretch. I'm not as bendy as I used to be.


----------



## kevincali

As always. Yard work. Got the last stump of yucca chopped and in the barrels. Thursday is trash day, so Thursday there will officially be no yuccas growing on my property 

I can see the headlines now. "Man spends 3 years clearing yuccas, to replace them with edibles"

Glad I'm doing it now, not when I'm 50. 

Best time to plant a tree? 50 years ago. Next best time? Now. 

Now gonna drag the avocado trees to where they'll be planted. Can't plant them until May or so, but at least they'll be acclimated there 

Oh and found a place selling 1 gallon of water for $0.20 a gallon. Gonna fill quite a few containers


----------



## dannydefense

Wife called me in the middle and needed an errand run, so I never made my five miles. I made another three though, and I was averaging about 9 minutes a mile, so I'm thinking 45-50 minutes. I'll keep trying.


----------



## wesley762

dannydefense said:


> Wife called me in the middle and needed an errand run, so I never made my five miles. I made another three though, and I was averaging about 9 minutes a mile, so I'm thinking 45-50 minutes. I'll keep trying.


Your making me feel like a slacker lol, I have started on the tread mill for about 3 months now, I am working to a simple 15 minute mile haha. Now I am still way out of shape and about 60 to 70 more lbs to make go away. Right now I am averaging about a 17 minute mile lol. Smoker on top of that, Ya I know I need to quit but the fact that I am on the tread mill 5 days a week is a pretty good start


----------



## dannydefense

wesley762 said:


> Your making me feel like a slacker lol, I have started on the tread mill for about 3 months now, I am working to a simple 15 minute mile haha. Now I am still way out of shape and about 60 to 70 more lbs to make go away. Right now I am averaging about a 17 minute mile lol. Smoker on top of that, Ya I know I need to quit but the fact that I am on the tread mill 5 days a week is a pretty good start


It's an awesome start. Quitting smoking is mental warfare. A lot of people don't like the idea of cold turkey but it's the only thing that worked for me and my wife. We agreed to not take anything personally for three days, and try to sleep away all our free time. After that, it was just a matter of distracting ourselves whenever the thought creeped up; if you can take your mind off of it for thirty seconds, the craving tends to go away.

As for the exercise, you're already leaps and bounds ahead of most people. I know a few folk who drive to get their mail... which is not even a full block away. Keep it up!


----------



## kevincali

More prep of the day for me. 

Got my avocados moved to where they'll be planted. If I do it right, then it'll be a nice solid wall of avocados. It'll be nice privacy. 

Also watered my front yard. I had to use city water. Haven't boughten a drip irrigation system for the front yet. 

I finally felt comfortable that the roses I had killed and brought back to life were not going to die again, so I pulled a dead rose out of the ground and replaced it with the one that I brought back to life 

Also, I had been getting 1 egg a day from my last flock of chickens, but a predator got them. Well today I got 2 eggs from my new flock. Maybe from 2 different birds, I dunno. One is white and one is light brown. I hope this keeps up 

Oh, and got a hole dug for my satsuma mandarin. Not sure if I'll plant it now or not. Temp seems steady for the next week, so I might just go ahead and do it. 

I know you guys are getting bored of my preps doing with plants and gardening  but I'm planning on staying put as long as possible and having a renewable food source  so for now my preps are plants 

But 2014 should mark the last year I'll be doing any major planting. Then I can focus on other things


----------



## warrior4

Got a good workout in other than that not a whole lot today.


----------



## alterego

I went to work today, with the intent of earning a living, paying my own way, and along the way, pay taxes into the system that supports our government by the people and for the people. I hope by doing so that my government will spend the portion of my pay responsibly. If they do not it will feel like a real waste of MY earnings.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

dannydefense said:


> Why isn't this a sticky? Random observation.
> 
> Just ran two miles on my wife's new treadmill with my full kit (ammo et al) and my sidearm. No rifle, and only a 2% grade. Broke a small sweat but the real fun was getting off the treadmill afterwards. Felt a little like I was floating.
> 
> I'm going to see how long five miles takes me, unloaded. When I was a kiddo that took me 32-34 minutes, with the fastest guy in our group hitting 29's. Downhill one way, uphill the other. I'm hoping to hit 40 on a completely flat run, if I can do that I'll be happy. I'll go for faster later, for now I just want to get my stamina up.
> 
> Gotta remember to stretch. I'm not as bendy as I used to be.


When I first read this I thought you said you ran two miles in full *kilt*. :shock:

My prep of the day is a new fwont toof. Well, actually a temporary new fwont toof until the mega dollar one gets here.


----------



## doddy37

4oz of silver and 2 more life straws added today.


----------



## Reptilicus

Got 100 rds of .308 in the tumbler as I type this. A couple more beers and they will be ready "To Live Again"!


----------



## Reptilicus

A quick addendum to my last post here before I get called on it. I never drink while reloading! Just doing prep work for this weekend!


----------



## MrsInor

Took a run to the bookstore and besides getting Lone Survivor, I found The Complete Herbs Sourcebook to add to my herbal library. Also picked up Vinegar 1001 Practical Uses.


----------



## Deebo

alterego said:


> I went to work today, with the intent of earning a living, paying my own way, and along the way, pay taxes into the system that supports our government by the people and for the people. I hope by doing so that my government will spend the portion of my pay responsibly. If they do not it will feel like a real waste of MY earnings.


come on, we have to work. Millions of lazy people depend on it.


----------



## Deebo

Yesterday, purchased "a lot" of canned goods from the Smiths flyer sale. Cases of corn, greenbeans, spam, soup, tomato sauces, damn near got a case of everything they had on sale. The prices were great, so we stocked up the Rio rancho house. If the sale is still going Tuesday, I will stock up my house.


----------



## tirednurse

Cleaned and reorganized my Prep room.. finally got every thing the way I want it and made tons more room on the shelves for more. 
Only problem with that is I hate shopping.......


----------



## dannydefense

Rigged for Quiet said:


> When I first read this I thought you said you ran two miles in full *kilt*. :shock:


It's liberating. Who's to say my kit doesn't include a kilt?


----------



## PAPrepper

Research on food.


----------



## doddy37

Bought the book edible and medical plants in Canada. Going to be buying more to add to my book stock!


----------



## kevincali

Cruised the fields looking for more building material to reinforce the chicken coop. 

Zip. Zilch. Nada. Nothing. 

Economy is pretty bad if people aren't dumping in the fields. Means no one is remodeling their houses or renovating their yards. 

I may have to buy new this time.


----------



## kevincali

Got my satsuma mandarin planted. The the wind picked up haha

And did some yard cleaning. 

Also rotated out some water. Still floating around a month of water stored. Should go get more, but I need to make room. 

Started planning out and measuring for the washing machine drain. Gonna reroute it to where the avocados will be, instead of the septic tank. Free water for the trees almost. Now gotta wait for a friend to swing by so I can use his truck to head to Home Depot.


----------



## PaulS

I got the rest of the ceiling in the garage insulated - R60! next I get to start on the walls... oh boy...


----------



## danthefordman

We finally have a purchase offer on our house in the village, we are putting an offer on an old farm with 48 acres of land out on a low use town road!


----------



## Deebo

Added some canned goods to my house, like I stated earlier, stocked the fiance's house a little a few days ago.
Cambells soups-four different flavors at 12 cans each-48 cans at one dollar a can.
Kroger brand crunchy peanutbutter 12 jars at 1.50 each
65 dollars, plus purchased dinner for myslf and the offduty employee that went to the grocery store for me, about 13$ more(last day of the sale).


----------



## Deebo

kevincali said:


> Cruised the fields looking for more building material to reinforce the chicken coop.
> 
> Zip. Zilch. Nada. Nothing.
> 
> Economy is pretty bad if people aren't dumping in the fields. Means no one is remodeling their houses or renovating their yards.
> 
> I may have to buy new this time.


If you lived in Rio rancho, you wouldn't have a problem, people are starting to dump pretty close to our neihborhood. Bastards, peices of rotten picket fences and broken TV's just randomly thrown out in the washes that surround our place. I think one of my preps will be about organizing a "watch" program in the area, and a "clean up". I know in Farmnington, the city will donate a dumpster for a weekend cleanup, and I may try to talk to the RR city council. I hate dumpers.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Deebo said:


> Added some canned goods to my house, like I stated earlier, stocked the fiance's house a little a few days ago.
> Cambells soups-four different flavors at 12 cans each-48 cans at one dollar a can.
> Kroger brand crunchy peanutbutter 12 jars at 1.50 each
> 65 dollars, plus purchased dinner for myslf and the offduty employee that went to the grocery store for me, about 13$ more(last day of the sale).


Mrs Rigged walked in with 40 cans of soup yesterday. The sale here is 10 for $10 each visit, but she had someone from work with her and they each went in twice. Sadly, no sale on peanut butter which is the essence of life IMHO.


----------



## Boss Dog

Daughter started a new job in a drug store chain. She has discovered what a coupon queen is! I've been trying to get her interested in couponing, but she just didn't see the advantage. Boy is her fire lit now!


----------



## 2000ShadowACE

Buys: two rolls of 550 paracord (My Kids are into making bracelets and necklaces)

Sorted through and inventoried ammunition and hunting supplies.


----------



## PAPrepper

Paracord is invaluable!


----------



## kevincali

Got a 4' rod out of the ground where a yucca had been. Then back filled the hole. Gonna plant either a grapefruit or a fig tree there. 

I'm thinking grapefruit because its in the front of the house and I'm planting for privacy, and grapefruit will stay green. 

Otherwise I'll have to plant a non food tree. I have a mango tree I can put there, or a papaya tree, but I'm trying to keep food in the back yard. At least people won't be tempted to steal grapefruit I hope. 



Oh and also chopped up a dead and dried orange tree, and set up the fire pit. Gonna have a small fire tonight  I'm hoping to hone my fire starting skills. Trying not to use accelerants and trying to use just one match. I have other means (flint, steel wool/battery, etc) so ill be having fun tonight


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Added about a month and half's worth of canned goods to the prep pantry. Looking for a class on regional wild edible plants in a couple of months.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Another day of splitting firewood.


----------



## Protect this House

Bought an emergency roadside kit for $5 at a garage sale.


----------



## kevincali

Prepping came in handy today.

So I've been sighting in the .22 over the past few weeks at the range. I'm using a BB Gun scope hahahaha

Anyways, I'm in the backyard feeding the chickens, and my friends girlfriend is there. Well, we were walking up the yard when we both looked over to see a "hamster" eating some stuff out of my garden. I ran inside to get the .22 and went onto the back deck.

Aimed, and got the bastard. Went through his shoulder, and out the opposite back hip. He was at a very odd angle, and I was aiming for a headshot. So scope is a "hair" off still. But he was at about 7-8 yards. The thing about gophers is, you can't move quick and you can't get close. They can "smell" you.

So, my prep for the day? Target practice 









Last night, I worked on my buck knife. I was given a 124 blank.

Put an edge on it, and......

Undone side








"Done" side. Still working on her, but she's getting there 








Using 180 grit sand paper, then 220 grit sandpaper, then 400 grit followed by mothers mag and wheel polish. It's what I have on hand. Seems to be working 

This knife was a gift, and very special. Can't wait to finish a handle


----------



## Infidel

That should be a good looking kinfe when it's done. What are you using for the handle, any thoughts? I'm doing a hunting knife for my hunting partner and was considering Sambar stag until I priced it out. Opted for some red oak that I had in the shop, going to inlay a couple of 7mm Rem Mag case heads in either side of the handle since that's what he hunts with.

-Infidel


----------



## kevincali

Infidel said:


> That should be a good looking kinfe when it's done. What are you using for the handle, any thoughts? I'm doing a hunting knife for my hunting partner and was considering Sambar stag until I priced it out. Opted for some red oak that I had in the shop, going to inlay a couple of 7mm Rem Mag case heads in either side of the handle since that's what he hunts with.
> 
> -Infidel


Not sure on handle. I have an old rose that's dying. May use the "stump" and refine the handle out of that.

Same knife as above. It takes a LOT of sanding and polishing to get to this point. Especially by hand. 








I'm just getting her shiny and usable. Then when I get more money, I'll get finer sandpaper and really refine her.

As far as preps for today, today I was a lazy bastard. I basically had nothing urgent to do, so fed the chickens, sat around polishing the knife, just vegged out. No work, no major crucial things to get done. So it was a relaxing sort of day 

Oh and picked up a cheap car. 1996/7 Saturn for $200. Needed an idler pulley for the serpentine belt, and needs an oil pan which the replacement part came with it. Replaced the idler pulley but timing cover needs fixed where it screws into. Gonna jbweld it for now since no oil seeps through, but have one on the way via ups. It ran and drove ok. Needs tires and a good interior clean. But $200 is a great deal  Oh and forgot it has a new (~20k mile) motor 

Gonna replace the tires, detail the interior, and throw on the oil pan. Should be able to get $1500 easy.


----------



## Deebo

Now you are gonna be known as KevinCali, the king of the used cars.
No preps today, very very tired from my first 8 days of 7 seven twelve hour days.


----------



## Deebo

Purchased a case of "waterfowl" #3 12 gauge shells today. A friend found them in his new house. He was mad becouse he said 40 dollars, and I made him settle for $50.


----------



## PaulS

I got some more 22LR ammo for under 4cents a round ($19 / 500)
I picked up a couple of ammo boxes for my new guns (to put reloaded ammo in)
I got some brushes for cleaning my guns
Ordered a set of dies for the new calibers
renewed my membership at the local range and signed up for a Range Safety Officer course (NRA certification)

Added some items to the food list.
and took a nice walk to help work out some of the kinks from not being able to work outside. (It was COLD)


----------



## sparkyprep

Should have posted this last Saturday.......

slaughtered a cow, and pig. Cleaned out chest freezers.


----------



## longrider

Read a thread posted by Lunatic Fringe about fishing tackle. Very informative! Thanks Lunatic. I think I've found a fishing mentor in town. I got a promise of being showed how to fillet also. Now I have a good idea what I need for tackle.


----------



## kevincali

Just kept cleaning the car I bought. "Prepping" it for sale haha

I figure the cleaner I make it, more likely it'll sell. 

The previous owner was a single mother of a 4 year old, so you can imagine the back seat/interior. I washed it with soap an water twice, and the water was still black. Eeeewww. But it's leather, and is cleaning up ok. It still looks filthy, but it looks a LOT better. 

Still gotta put the new oil pan on. 

I'm hoping to get $1200-$1500 for it. I'm thinking .357 magnum  an a BUNCH of rounds


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I ate Chinese food for dinner. I figure they will soon either invade or own most the U.S.A. soon so this helps me get use to their cooking,.


----------



## kevincali

Went test driving the "new" car. 

I know I'm hoping to bug in, but I do have a BOL for just in case. So I took the car along the back route. Met a few people and now have 2 places to stop for some food along the way. It's just citrus/fruit but it'll help. Just gotta help with some yard/land work (keeping weeds down, leaves raked up). They're older folks, so if nothing else, I'll be helping them, if SHTF never happens. Gonna make a BOB for each location (about 25 miles apart) so if I have to leave my location, its a days walk to the first one, and then another day or so walk to the second one. 

I need to go farther out and see what else I can secure, but for now this'll suffice. From the second location to my BOL is still about 70 miles. It's in the desert, so hopefully its worth the trip if SHTF. 

Also, a friend of mine whose family owns a tree nursery, texted me this AM, that a lady friend of his is moving and had a few plants to get rid of. So I scored 4 avocado trees about 3-4 feet tall. I believe they are from pits and not grafted, so they'll probably take forever to produce if at all. 

Gonna plant them on the hill across the street from my house. It'll be better than looking at bare dirt and dried weeds. 

Got a few more gallons of water to store. Basically rotating stock. I'm still at about a month supply more or less.


----------



## Just Sayin'

Okay, drum roll....

bought 3 lbs of salt.

and the doc wonders why my blood pressure is a little high. go figure!


----------



## Smitty901

Prepping is not just about the day SHTF. It is also a about living each day. With the increase use of LP and natural gas the supplies are becoming tighter.
That in turn cause prices to go up.
We saw this coming and are working on stepping up the renewable tree farm to supply wood. For now I plan to stock up more coal just in case LP prices go to high.


----------



## kevincali

Today was OPSEC day 

Across the street is a huge pepper tree planted circa 1986. It grew until it touched the ground. I am not comfortable with that. So I'm trimming it up. I have a fear (worry?) that it could serve as a good hiding place.

Plus I'm turning the big chunks into firewood. I figure it should be seasoned over the course of this year and be ready this time next year 









After pics tomorrow. Got dark  and there's still more to trim 

And unfortunately I'm using electricity. I figure, use it while I got it.


----------



## alterego

Walmart had value packs of Remington buck shot for 13.27 per box. I Dont need any but


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Spent the afternoon splitting more firewood. Also installed double 500 gal. propane tanks to supply the house. The guy delivering the tanks was surprised I wanted two tanks. I just told him I didn't want to run out and liked to be prepared. Also, this way I can fill them in the summer when prices are traditionally lower than the winter time. I still need to get the set up to fill 5 gallon bottles off the main tanks.


----------



## inceptor

I found an excellent deal on a Cushcraft R7 HF antenna and got an extra 20A power supply with it.


----------



## KYPrepper

I picked up a plain 5 gallon to combine with a milk crate and a toilet seat to make a homemade toilet. Just need the toilet seat now. Also put a Ferro rod and a 4-1 whistle,thermometer, compass, and magnifying glass tool on a 550 paracord lanyard.


----------



## Boss Dog

I don't remember where I got mine but, there's plenty here.

Amazon.com: toilet seat 5 gallon bucket


----------



## KYPrepper

Boss Dog said:


> I don't remember where I got mine but, there's plenty here.
> 
> Amazon.com: toilet seat 5 gallon bucket


Hey thanks a bunch!! I actually seen the first one on the list, in a chain store near my home at least a couple years ago. Just might go Amazon for this though. Thanks again!


----------



## alterego

M9 bayonet


----------



## sparkyprep

Headed out to the range this morning to work on my muscle memory.


----------



## alterego

Sharpened my new fingernail file. It is fun to sharpen high carbon steel. It will take a razor edge in liue of the chead stainless that every thing is made out of now. You know your a real man when you shave with your blade.


----------



## Just Sayin'

Started on the backstops for my tactical range. Don't want no strays flying around!

My wife misses every now and then...I never do! lol

Shoulda been checking out the toilet seats though. Getting kinda old to be doing the squat thing nowadays!


----------



## Old Man

Pickup a ATI polymer ar 15 complete lower. Haven't decided what I am going to make out of it yet. Any ideas.


----------



## kevincali

Got a dragon fruit cutting. It'll maybe be 2 years until fruit, but gotta start sometime. 

Just spent the past few hours sharpening knives 

Did some more yardwork. 

Did my rain dance. May get rain by Friday  I may look like a fool dancing, but I see rain in the forecast so I'll continue until the neighbors complain hahahaha


----------



## Denton

Picked up a few more cases of canned veggies. Will be filling up gas cans when I get off work.
Winter weather coming in, and lower Alabama doesn't handle such weather too well. A couple limbs breaking off in the wrong place and I'll be eating and warming with the help of the generator. 
Meanwhile, I go to work wearing a T-shirt and jeans and carrying extra jackets, today. Lower Alabama, you gotta love it.


----------



## kevincali

Tore out a dried and dead orange/lemon tree across the way. Processed it into firewood  Figure since its been dead for 15+ years, it SHOULD be seasoned haha

Also planted 2 avocado trees across the way. They may never produce, but where I planted them, should block the sun in the summer and provide some decent shade, keeping not only my house, but property cooler during the hottest months. They should cast shade, without having to physically be under them (think shade for the cars, and front yard) 

Now gotta wait until trash day to finish cleaning up the hill. I've got 5 barrels full lol.


----------



## sparkyprep

Kevin, sounds like you are putting a lot of work into the homestead. I hope all your hard work pays off well for you, and keep it up. You will get there.


----------



## hotpig27

Purchased more of these.

SilverTowne - SilverTowne Trademark Eagle 1oz .999 Silver Bar


----------



## Deebo

Kevin, the secret of "the Rain Dance" is to not stop dancing until it rains..
My preps included 4 boxes of 50 count .40 caliber, and 5 boxes of .223 for a friends AR. Hope fully tommorrow we will put some lead downrange.


----------



## kevincali

Deebo said:


> Kevin, the secret of "the Rain Dance" is to not stop dancing until it rains..
> My preps included 4 boxes of 50 count .40 caliber, and 5 boxes of .223 for a friends AR. Hope fully tommorrow we will put some lead downrange.


Maybe that's why it no longer shows on the forecast as possible rain. It shows only mostly sunny now lol. I'm doing something wrong haha


----------



## Just Sayin'

Modified some of my Brite Strike CAPSS3 (Camp Alert Perimeter Security System & Survival Signaling System) (Wait a minute, shouldn't that be CAPSS&S3?)so that they do not have the audible alarm, just the Ir or visible light alarm. Most of the ones I modified were the IR ones, but also have some blues that got neutered. If you don't have some in your BOB, you ought to. Great force multiplier and allows more folks to get sleep in a bugout situation if you have to make a unexpected laager. To disable the audible alarm, all you have to do is take the cover off and use a small soldering iron to disconnect one or both of the leads to the speaker. Works like a charm. Works really great if you have the IR ones and NVG's. The bad guys trip them and never know that you've been alerted!

Here's the link if anyone is interested: CAPSS3? Camp Alert Perimeter Security System.


----------



## kevincali

Thanks guys for the encouraging words. This yard has been only 3 years in the making.

Every plant/tree out there produces something that is edible, EXCEPT weeds. I need to get the hula hoe and get to work 








Far cry from






(if you look closely in the first pic, you can see 15 gallon buckets with avocado trees in them. They are lined up in the spot where the yucca trees were)

As for the prep for today, got an early start and had some eggs and fresh squeezed lemonade 

Then had to fix my compost bin. I got it used with material in it, and moved it to my yard. Then I moved it again to where its at now and in the process, it started to break apart. I had to pull out all the composting material and reassemble the bin.

But that's ok, because it gave me a chance to turn the material inside. The stuff on top was rotting and attracting flies and bugs. It didn't stink, but it was a nuisance opening the lid and being bombarded with flying insects.

Picture is deceptive. There are still chunks of stuff under the surface that need to compost more before it can be used. 








I've been working on this compost for 3 years haha. I just keep adding to it. Trying to make a super compost I guess lol. But it's starting to look like dirt 








Started knocking over another dead orange tree but its tangled in another tree. I don't have enough extension cord to reach it. Turns out one of my 100' cords had a fried end so I'm about 5' short of reaching it. Gonna have to get creative with a limb saw and a hand saw lol but that'll get me 1 more night of firewood for warmth or 3 days of cooking in the small grill.

Ok, enough procrastinating. Time to do it


----------



## Infidel

Pretty productive day today finished up a knife for a buddy then off to Lowes for some supplies to build a soup can propane forge and some wire for snares. I've got this bug all of a sudden to make up a few snares "Just In Case", got a couple made up but want to do a few more. Cleaned my shop up a little while I was at it.

-Infidel


----------



## kevincali

Started some seeds.

Then put the firewood to use









Made some more lemonade, and just sitting back, relaxing.

Gotta be up early early tomorrow AM, so its almost time for bed so I get a solid 8.

Would I be messed up if I said I wish SHTF would happen already? Ice cold lemonade, warm fire on a cool night, not a care in the world. I can get used to this


----------



## Just Sayin'

Installed a Magpul CTR stock on my M-4 and bought some .22 subsonics for my M&P .22


----------



## bushrat

Picked up 6 new Tapco 30rd magazines from J&G Sales for $4.99 a piece. Not a bad price.


----------



## jimb1972

Bought a new unused All American 915 pressure canner off ebay. $99 on a one day sale, hope it is as advertised.


----------



## Just Sayin'

Did not do anything today but hang out here.

But I learned some things that I didn't know before, so it was all good.


----------



## Smokin04

bushrat said:


> Picked up 6 new Tapco 30rd magazines from J&G Sales for $4.99 a piece. Not a bad price.


LINK?!?!?!?!?!?! That would be awesome!!!

And my prep for today was adding a fresh MRE to my get home bag and buying a new Mutlicam 3-day pack to swap from my old black setup. It will also double as a range bag. Oh...I also washed my RBR and setup the pouches for better tactical comfort.

Next week are two new gun purchases. FNX Tactical .45 in Flat Dark Earth, and a Glock 19 for carry in the truck.


----------



## kevincali

Paid off the $200 car, did a bit more work to her and she's up for sale. Got 3 offers already at $1500 so my prep for today? Looking at .357's and window shopping lol

I hope one offer pulls through. 

I was on s&w's website and $1300 for a .357 seems steep lol. Gonna start looking for used ones haha

Oh and planted the last rise that needed to be planted and a lavender. Why lavender? Fragrance for homemade soap  and its by my bedroom window. I may be a bachelor but I do loves me some smell good stuffs lol.


----------



## Deebo

Kenicali- I TOLD YOU, you were gonna become a "car flipper". Just like fixing up your homestead, with a little money, a lot of work, you can turn a nice profit buying selling cars.
I would for sure "shop around" before spending $1300 on ANY tool.
My prep of the day was working on my "3/4 NPT pipe thread modular tool design". I hope to post pictures next week, but basically its a "DEEBO-homemade shovel/axe/hammer/hollow handled/more attachments to come tool", much like the "crovel" tool. Only ALOT cheaper, and Oh yeah, its cheaper.


----------



## kevincali

Yeah deebo, the lgs had a Ruger for $700. That was 2 months ago. I've been itchin for that gun for 2 months. Talk about patience haha


----------



## sparkyprep

Caught 2 hogs in the trap this morning. Both sows. Penned them up for fattening.


----------



## alterego

X 2 on the request for a link to the tapco mags.


----------



## Smitty901

Gave MAGPUL some money


----------



## jeff70

bought some bandages and other stuff for our first aid kit, and 60 rounds for the AK.


----------



## Infidel

Not much today, made a couple more snares and ran out of 1/16" cable. Also built a "soup can" propane forge. Actually I wanted it a bit larger so I went with a steel 1lb coffee can. Came out pretty well and works pretty well too. Started pounding out an old wood chisel for a knife blade, it'll be a fairly small knife but it should work out pretty good.

-Infidel


----------



## Smitty901

Trying to learn more about the Kentucky coffee tree ,this could be interesting


----------



## kevincali

Not much. Lazy day. But did pull a bunch of weeds to fill my compost bin. I needed wet, so I pulled weeds out of the big garden. Enough to fill my 3'x3'x3' compost bin to the too. It was half full to begin with though. 

About to finish hanging gutters here in a bit. Have a 15'x13' appx cabana that water sheets off it when it rains. 

Gotta wait for the sun to come out. Gutters are plastic and not very flexible when cool lol


----------



## PAPrepper

Snowblowed. Does that count?


----------



## KYPrepper

Yesterday I found a Leatherman Style CS and a LED Lenser K2 mini flashlight brand new for $10.00!!! Hell of a deal I think. Love them both, the flashlight is super bright and the Leatherman will and already has came in handy a lot. I'm not going to lie the olive drab color was a nice touch.


----------



## kevincali

A couple years back, I laid wood flooring in my kitchen. They discontinued the brand shortly after. Found a box for free on craigslist. 

Gonna keep looking. I want to do my dining room. I did the hallway in a darker color because its all I could find that clicked into place. I'd hate to re do the whole house. 

So my prep for today? Homestead repair


----------



## Smokin04

Just bought some more ammo....and got my taxes done. So now I can buy more guns. 

50 x .45 ACP
100 x 9mm
120 x 5.56

You can NEVER have enough bullets.


----------



## herofb

Smokin04 said:


> Just bought some more ammo....and got my taxes done. So now I can buy more guns.
> 
> 50 x .45 ACP
> 100 x 9mm
> 120 x 5.56
> 
> You can NEVER have enough bullets.


You bought 70 pcs more than annual amount in Turkey 

According to laws (for sure if you succeed to buy a gun first) you are only allowed to buy 200 pcs of bullets per year

Thanks god 12 ga is free


----------



## dannydefense

herofb said:


> You bought 70 pcs more than annual amount in Turkey
> 
> According to laws (for sure if you succeed to buy a gun first) you are only allowed to buy 200 pcs of bullets per year


Better hope your aim is good. Two or three home invasions and a car jacking, that's enough practice for anyone.


----------



## Infidel

Finally found a pound of IMR 4064 so I can start working up some load for my Garand, it cost me $39+ tax but I got one. Also picked up an extra 5 gallons of gas in case we get the big storm they say we might get this weekend. Spent a few hours cleaning up the 9" of snow we got today and still need to snow rake the roof tomorrow in case we get the other storm. Don't want all that weight on the roof.

-Infidel


----------



## rim

Got a Surefire 6PX Pro Dual-Output LED flashlight and 2 pkgs of cr123 batteries.


----------



## shooter

started getting my garden ready. planted a bunch of seeds in the starter pots to get them ready for planting season.


----------



## Maxxdad

Tried (and failed) to work up a new flare load for the 37mm. The idea was to use a small estes rocket motor to push a flare payload. But....didn't work like I wanted. At least I still have all my fingers!


----------



## sparkyprep

Just got done cleaning a few weapons.


----------



## Deebo

Machining (end mill) the "shovel angle" on my home made Deebo's Crovel. Baught the fittings (3X4) black Iron, and had an employee weld the fitting to the piece I had made.( He is a way better welder than me).
Now "butterflying" the angle, hopefully have a picture tonight.


----------



## Smokin04

Been pretty busy buying shit lately. I just bought some tactical vehicle pieces for the truck. And some new mag pouches for the body armor.

Oh yeah...cant forget the dogs....bought 2 extra large bags of food and added them to my vacuum tight storage container. Should stay fresh for 2 years until opened. However, they will eat it much quicker than that. They eat like friggin truck drivers...


----------



## kevincali

Swept the front patio and used the leaves for compost. 

As I pulled the trash cans out (trash cans have planting materials inside) I found a wooden handle. First I was going to use it for a stake for an avocado tree. Instead, I saw that it fit my broken broom. So now I have one "coarse" bristle broom, and finally fixed my "fine" bristle broom. 

High living folks. I have 2 brooms hahaha. 

But seriously, it made me feel good that I'm "prepping"/stockpiling/hoarding. Not so much hoarding, but I grew up where leaves were raked up before try hit the ground, if it was broken, and unfixable, then it was thrown away. My Grampa did end up keeping a lot of stuff, but everything was clean/orderly. 

Well, at my house, nothing gets thrown away unless its FUBAR. I had kept this broomstick a while ago, and it fell behind the trash cans and went unnoticed for a bit. 

I just had a good day today 

Oh, also cleared some more garden space, rotated out some drinking water, took inventory on animal food, and cleaned the yard some more. 

And a LOT more research on .357's 

Following everyone's suggestions, it split between a Ruger or a S&W. A LGS by me has a S&W I might go look at if I don't get called into work tomorrow.


----------



## PaulS

Kevin, what ever you do don't buy a lightweight S&W!
If you find a large frame S&W load it with current factory rounds at 30000 psi and not the original 45000 psi loads if you want it to last.
As always keep it cleaned and lubed (use ATF) under the side plate.


----------



## Boss Dog

Picked up a Marlin 60SB last weekend. Stainless, heavy barrel. Looked like new, turned out to be 2002 manuf date. $120
I smiled at passing on the gun show and hitting the lgs/pawn shop circuit with my son and 2 of the grandchildren instead.

Marlin Model 60SB


----------



## dannydefense

Installed a B.A.D. lever on my MBR. I've always been fine running with the ping pong paddle but I figured I'd give it a try. Awesome upgrade, and inexpensive; operating the bolt without taking your hand out of fire control means quicker engagements = bad guy less happy than you. I highly recommend checking these out, Troy makes one too.


----------



## sepp

I installed a Scorpian armaments adjustable stock and UTG quad rail on my second WASR 10/63.


----------



## Will2

picked up some aspirin for my medkit and eca stack


----------



## alterego

We cut more wood today. We have went through a lot of wood this year compared to the last few years. A truck load lasts about ten days.


----------



## dannydefense

Still working on the fine tuning of individual elements on my home defense rifle. Picked up a Magpul ACS stock after comparing it side by side with the Vltor. I was leaning towards the Vltor because I like the battle axe look and to try and keep my rifle from becoming a walking advertisement JUST for Magpul (nothing wrong with Magpul, love em), but the ACS and it's A2 style won me over. Time to get it installed, along with the MOE trigger guard.

Might as stick the Magpul sticker right square in the middle of my forehead. They make good furniture.


----------



## rim

Purchased 2 new Lifestraws, an Eton FRX2 radio (small but seems ok), three new (SOL brand) survival blankets, and two more Aqua-tainer water storage jugs (7 gal each).


----------



## sparkyprep

Started putting together my main first aid bag. Cleaned the AR.


----------



## Will2

picked up an 24" citizen tv freeing up the other tv for possible experimentation as an oscilloscope or parting out. currently trying to figure out if it is feasibe to make a stun gun out of a tv.. I figure I would probably have to recoil the transformer or reverse the coils.

I am researching how I can build something that could send a charge at an animal such as a moose or deer and prevent it from making contact... using a car battery... or car alternator... to make driving remote northern areas safer... like a tazer on wheels for anything that approaches a vehicle.. at a fast pace from the side of the road. has to disable the moose before it makes contact with the car. I think this is a good patent and havn't seen anything like it.. could stop car jackings too,,, example if something moves faster than 10kmph then a robotic apeture will target the moving body based on its approximate velocity and momentum, and launch a probe just trying to figure out if a car alternator will produce enough juice to stop a moose in its tracks. The other idea was a bumper mounted short to create a spark between the vehicle and the animal to force the animal away from contact with the car.

as part of this I tested out shopping carts as an urban emergency tool lots of shoping carts in the city.. well limited number probably a few thousand but an indispensable tool t cart equipment food etc..


----------



## sepp

Today was mostly an ammo day got a good deal on 1k rounds of 7.62x39mm 123 grain FMJ rounds (mostly hungarian produced) and 400 rounds same grain but tracer rounds.


----------



## taps50

I bought my tent (2 person camo tent), some items for my first aid kit (hydrogen peroxide and bandaids), and some water purification tablets.


----------



## wallyLOZ

Yesterday, reloaded 100 rounds of 9mm.

Today, dump everything out of my Get Home Bag. Review, revise and reload.


----------



## Mike45

Bought 80 rounds of .44mag and 40 rounds of .308.


----------



## kevincali

Still focusing on the yard. I mulched around the trees sometime last year. This year, I was able to pull the weeds up/out from the mulch. They were there, but sparse. So into the compost bin they went. 

That was yesterday. Today is overcast. I might throw a jacket back on and get to pulling more weeds. 

Cleaned the .22 this am. Both my cats are in heat and several tomcats are hanging around my yard. I may just see how good eats cats are  
****ers have been spraying my front yard. It smells like a ****ing litter box around my front door. (Pardon my language. I'm just a bit frustrated)

Pics of cat BBQ later


----------



## Smitty901

It seems to be that time of year again. Time to order items that will be planted this year. From the looks of this list I am going to need a new shovel.
maybe worth it some interesting stuff on the list.


----------



## Reptilicus

Took a few days off work just to relax a bit. Went to lunch with an old friend I hadn"t seen in awhile and found out he had traded his 9mm in on a 1911 and now all 1183 rounds of 9mm he had left are mine, all mine! Traded some mechanic work for all of it which I'll do this weekend and also picked up the tab for lunch. Makes me want to check in with old friends more often, LOL


----------



## wallyLOZ

Ordered a 500 round box of 124gr. 9mm cast bullets. Along with a couple of powder bushings that were needed for the shotshell reloader.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

I bought a 7 gallon "Aqua-tainer", BPA free made by Reliance in Canada for 7 gallons of portable water storage. Got it at Walmart for $17.50.


----------



## PAPrepper

Nothing really.


----------



## jeff70

Picked out my new carry pistol, (have to wait 2 weeks for money) and bout 200 rounds of .22


----------



## PrepperLite

Bought 3 boxes (30 rds) of Tracer Ammunition. I had been searching around for a while for some from a reputable source. Can't wait till i get these babies in the mail!! I think a Youtube range video is in order.... maybe a little Boom to spice it up!


----------



## bushrat

Today we added several more cases of canned vegetables, a case of honey, and a case of Olive Oil (extra virgin). I added 500 rounds of Federal HV LRN .22LR, and my wife purchased a Ruger 10/22 take down rifle. A pretty successful day overall.


----------



## matthew12

buys valentines gift for my love..


----------



## rim

Yesterday was 5 packs (each pack was 8 batteries) of Energizer Lithium "AA" size batteries. 
Today was a new pair of Moab Mid Waterproof shoes, plus some socks (Wigwam and Smartwool--both kinds were mid-weights).


----------



## Just Sayin'

Started another tote of food and bought some more first aid supplies.


----------



## Faine

rim said:


> Yesterday was 5 packs (each pack was 8 batteries) of Energizer Lithium "AA" size batteries.
> Today was a new pair of Moab Mid Waterproof shoes, plus some socks (Wigwam and Smartwool--both kinds were mid-weights).


Do they die over time? Whats a good way to preserve them? or are those the rechargeables ?


----------



## kevincali

Got parts for the BOV. While I don't plan on bugging out, it may be a possibility. 

I got a parts truck for cheap and it has a gas tank between the frame rails. Gonna get a valve plumbed in so I'll have the gas tank behind the seat, and under the truck. I'll have 50 gallons of gasoline storage. Should be enough to go cross country without stopping but maybe once 

Also got spare body parts and just extra stuff from another parts truck the guy is gonna chop up. Got seatbelt receivers, shock bolts (for the parts truck. Gonna pull good parts off it, put them on my food truck, then sell the parts truck with the second hand parts), shocks, hood, fender, inner fender, core support, heater blower motor, door and door panels. 

Now to get to work putting it all together


----------



## dannydefense

kevincali said:


> Also got spare body parts


Heh heh.


----------



## Reptilicus

Prepped for range day tomorrow! Going to go shoot my latest AR 10 build and see how she does. Can't wait to load that 50 rd. drum and see how fast I can empty it. Also checking out the Super Blackhawk I acquired the other day. Going with 2 of my best buds and all the wives.


----------



## paraquack

bushrat said:


> Today we added several more cases of canned vegetables, a case of honey, and a case of Olive Oil (extra virgin). I added 500 rounds of Federal HV LRN .22LR, and my wife purchased a Ruger 10/22 take down rifle. A pretty successful day overall.


OK, I've always wanted to know, what is extra virgin olive oil? I always thought virgin was yes or no!


----------



## paraquack

bushrat said:


> Today we added several more cases of canned vegetables, a case of honey, and a case of Olive Oil (extra virgin). I added 500 rounds of Federal HV LRN .22LR, and my wife purchased a Ruger 10/22 take down rifle. A pretty successful day overall.


OK, I've always wanted to know, what is extra virgin olive oil? I always thought virgin was yes or no!


----------



## Montana Rancher

I don't see the advantage of "extra" virgin over virgin olive oil, the big point is if you use it for cooking most of the advantages are burned up in the cooking.

IMO use coconut oil for the best results.

That means if you are about the weight you were in high school, then use coconut oil, if you are larger that that start with olive oil and work your way down.

I am sorry if I offended anyone (not really) but me, I am a coconut oil fan (a large one) if you want to know.

Admit where you are and work down from there


----------



## longrider

Not today, but this week I found a Springfield 12 guage pump for $100. ::clapping:: I found 3 hat "head lamps" for $5.00 each and they last approx 40 hours. I bought more dog food, got a promise of help to install a composting toilet (so I don't have to waste water), and I'm searching for a back-up dog to my mean- sounding dog. I'm looking for a dog that will back up his bark, which my other dog, Dodge will not. Dodge sounds mean but his nickname is Daffodil.:sad:


----------



## paraquack

Hi longrider, which toilet you going with?


----------



## ordnance21xx

Buying seeds it spring in the south.


MOLON LABE


----------



## Prepp(g)er

2 more oz of silver put away.received them as a valentines gift from my awesome gf. added them to the stash so they can be with their friends.
and yesterday...joined this forum...counts as a prep, right?!


----------



## danthefordman

I read this thread every day but don't post much (kinda anti social I guess... lol). I try to acquire something every pay day, over the last few I have prepped a dental kit, books where there is no doctor also dentist, more ammo and a Springfield XDs in 9mm to go with my 45.


----------



## Piratesailor

I splurged today. I needed a .22 in my arsenal and always liked the 10/22 takedown after I held one at the last NRA show. I've been reading up on them and finally decided to pay the premium. So today I bought one. SS 16" with a flash suppressor and a threaded barrel for a sound suppressor. I'll probably put a small scope on it on the future. One of the main reasons for buying it was for my daughter to start shooting with me at the range. It'll be mostly her gun. How's that for an excuse?


----------



## kevincali

A lady down the street is moving and has tons of plants she can't take with her. Grabbed some plants from her. One is a "tree of life" (?) and another one is some kind of edible for birds. Also got some more aloe Vera and a queen of the night(?) only the queen of the night isn't edible. The others are supposed to be medicinal 

Can't turn down free medicinal or edible plants 

Also moved my seedlings out to the sun. Same with the papaya tree. The leaves are getting bigger  maybe the next few days or weeks, it'll go I to the ground


----------



## Deebo

Dang Kevin, all I did was situate my fishing tackle box.


----------



## kevincali

Sounds like I did a lot today. I I did pull a LOT more weeds and added to the compost bin. 

Also talked to and got good advice from a code enforcement officer regarding codes ad such. They are not all bad 

You organized your fishing tackle box. I'm getting rid of my fishing equipment 

Nowhere to fish around here. Except the Pacific Ocean. Any beach is about 100 miles from here minimum. Not worth the trip to just catch a couple mackerel


----------



## paraquack

My Little iddie bittie ham handie talkie finally arrived. Ham class is still going, but I know I'll make it.


----------



## dani

Picked up 1100 lbs for beef from an 1800 lb bull


----------



## Deebo

dani said:


> Picked up 1100 lbs for beef from an 1800 lb bull


careful, Deebo will come over and eat a bunch of it.


----------



## paraquack

Party at dani's place. I'll bring 2 cases of beer.


----------



## PAPrepper

Research on optics.


----------



## dani

Your not too far away Deebo. . .


----------



## dani

Make it lite paraquack!


----------



## PaulS

All I did was hang some insulation in the shop - but the garage is insulated!


----------



## PAPrepper

Must be noce to have an insulated garage. My parents had one and Dad had a workshop in the back that was seperate with it's own heat. Would have been perfect mancave/gun lair. he used it for electronic work.


----------



## Smitty901

Pitiful 1 Magpul gen 3 mag. It was all they had I needed ,and did not really need that .


----------



## Prepp(g)er

today research and study only. some of it with the help of forum members here answering (maybe dumb) questions from a noob like me. decided on a .22 rifle and a gun safe. now putting everything in motion to obtain my first "real" gun. gonna take some month though. thx again all of you guys for helping me with your vast knowledge


----------



## SAR-1L

Spent part of the day cancelling some services that I used to use to help my cut my bills. Been struggling financially since losing my job, freelancing isn't going well, and working minimal wage job won't ever cover my current cost of living.


----------



## Smitty901

Few more filled sand bags just to be ready . There is a lot of snow around here and it will not melt and reseed like it normally does.
10 60 lbs bags of salt to deal with Ice just in case.
And threw 1 more magpul gen3 mag in the cart, just a jester of support


----------



## kevincali

SAR-1L said:


> Spent part of the day cancelling some services that I used to use to help my cut my bills. Been struggling financially since losing my job, freelancing isn't going well, and working minimal wage job won't ever cover my current cost of living.


I hear ya on that front.

When I lost my job, savings only went so far. Maybe 3 months.

I've been sporadically employed. But am still able to stash some cash.

It's hard, but doable. When I got my house, first thing I did was go lo flow toilets. Then from regular bulbs to CFL's.

Then from CFL's to LED lights.

I was able to get my electric bill down to $15 one month. Gas $7 and water $20.

I've been having people stay over more often, and of course the bills go up.

But, if you own your own house, on land, plant fruit trees or edibles.

Today was an "eat only out of the yard" and "preps" day. Fresh scrambled eggs, cold water and some mystery citrus growing in my yard. Tastes like navel orange, but is small and seedy.

My prep for today was planting the 3 avocados, and a grapefruit.

For the past 3 years, my preps have centered on renewable food.

Oh, and biggest news? Since the avocados and grapefruit were in 15gal buckets, I'm selling them back to the nursery. They have a banana tree for $5. I have 4 buckets. I'll have to pony up $1 in change, but that means that the banana tree was almost free. I'm sure if I look hard enough, I can find 1 more bucket laying around I can get rid of. But I want to keep a couple around for when I need to transplant another plant


----------



## Conundrum99

Ordered some more IV fiuld and sryinges(for lidocaine) for the Bug-in medical supplies. Found a guy who can sharpen any decent knife to razor edge for free its his hobby.


----------



## dannydefense

Put about 500 rounds downrange. Sighted in a new red dot, 3 moa dot, and managed to take out a few clays from 150 yards (from kneeling). Introduced my Brother-in-law and his wife to shooting the AR, and they're pretty stoked to get one of their own now.

I'm so tired right now I can't even form a proper sentence. I think my neck is sun burnt.


----------



## Smitty901

dannydefense said:


> Put about 500 rounds downrange. Sighted in a new red dot, 3 moa dot, and managed to take out a few clays from 150 yards (from kneeling). Introduced my Brother-in-law and his wife to shooting the AR, and they're pretty stoked to get one of their own now.
> 
> I'm so tired right now I can't even form a proper sentence. I think my neck is sun burnt.


 It is so easy to get them hooked on AR's, remind them they are like kids you need two to add balance


----------



## danthefordman

Smitty901 said:


> It is so easy to get them hooked on AR's, remind them they are like kids you need two to add balance


I let a buddy of mine and his wife shoot mine (before I lost it), they are both hooked now also!


----------



## Prepp(g)er

took the bob out for a 5 mile walk today. with it being trimmed down to the essentials at 20 pounds it felt comfortable. for those who have not tried walking with you pack, i really suggest doing it. i always thought hell 40 pounds isn't that much. till i took it out for an overnighter. i almost did't make it to my designated camp site. but today that experience and the effort of repacking finally paid of....


----------



## Smitty901

Right now I am getting an ear full of what will need to be done as soon as the snow is gone. One garden is being moved an couple new spots need to be prepared . New fruit and nut trees


----------



## jeff70

Bought some multi fuel lanterns and a new S&W shield 9mm


----------



## kevincali

Got my papaya tree planted. 

Also got my banana tree yesterday for $1 so now I have to make room for it somewhere haha. 

Got more weeds pulled for the compost bin. 

Bought more water for the stock. Still floating around 30 days of drinking water. More if I have oranges or lemons or limes to juice, and less if I have to bathe or flush the toilet (post SHTF)

Oh and now my chickens are producing 4 eggs a day from 4 hens 

I have 6 put away, maybe a few more days ill have a full dozen


----------



## spokes

Primed 400 45 auto brass. We went for a hike to reconnoiter our farm's boundaries and fences, Added a jug of water to our store and beans to our food stash.

And joined this forum so we could share and learn with others of a like mind...namely surviving what is sooner or later going to happen.


----------



## Reptilicus

My prep for today was to sit on the patio and enjoy many ice cold longnecks and try to recouperate from the most hectic week at work I've had in years! It was a Mother! My alcohol system was becoming seriously overloaded with blood! Watching the grass ( what little there is of it ) grow was great.


----------



## PaulS

I fixed a leak (and the cause of it) under my bath tub and put in more insulation in the shop. (just another three or four weeks and it will be ready for the inspection (the insulation).


----------



## littleblackdevil

Bought some ice fishing gear


----------



## Kanman

Yesterday bought more water, food, and a sling for my shotgun. Today going to install sling and clean all guns.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

After protesting and proclaiming all to be lies, damn lies, I gave in and started sorting and organizing some gear that the Commander in Chief had proclaimed to be excesive inventory. I'll have you know I can have any damn amount of gear she let's me have. And that's that, damnit.

I may have to rent a space at the next month's local flea market. Another option is to just put together some kits and give them to some fence sitters I know.

I did score a really cool skinning knife and hatchet set with a cool sheath yesterday.

Yesterday and today is a family wide effort on getting ready to take in the daughter and granddaughter in the next week or so. This development prompted a discussion on needing a new gun safe, which means the CiC has noticed I have somehow outgrown my current situation. Oops..............

We really are only as smart and clever as our wives let us think we are.


----------



## spokes

Organized supplies, Upgraded the off-the-grid clothes washer. Split more wood.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

After eating from my stockpile of food for about a week now, put some meals together for what i will eat for the next couple of days. you gotta rotate your stuff, so you always have fresh supplies for when you really need it. also saves you some money at the end of the month...more cash to put in some new prep next month. my gf loved my "pre-shtf" meals from our basement so far ::clapping::


----------



## Smitty901

Lumber and supply list to build the Kiwi Trellis, so soon as this snow melts down we can get started. Picked out a new Wood/coal stove before EPA bans them.
Looked over the designs to heat the small pool with wood. And yes wife thinks I am nuts. Not all Bug in time is going to be work I hope.
I want to do this STHF or not.


----------



## dani

Since it has been nasty and raining all day, I have been crocheting an afghan for one of the boys


----------



## SAR-1L

Recently got a 4 month contract which will pay some bills, feeling very fortunate, planning on selling the 2wd truck sometime this summer, hopefully for close to what I owe, will reduce my monthly bills by about 460$, which is ****ing huge, wasn't so much a problem back when my employment seemed secure. during winter no one will buy 2wd for reasonable price. That would also cut down over half of my debt. Spoke to a guy for concealed carry training today, he needs a website done and I offered to do that in exchange for classes for my girlfriend and myself. That will save me about 300$+ plus slowly ease my girlfriend into shooting more than just the 22. Plus the idea of her being trained is great not only for herself but if something happens and it falls on her... well I want her to be confident in keeping safe, but also helps distribute the responsibility between us rather than all on me.


----------



## MrsInor

Made mozzarella and ricotta today. First time for the mozz. Turned out well. So Friday will have to try out the manual pasta maker and Inor can have lasagna Saturday.


----------



## prepper1992518

Budgeted my money today buying mres today, and an ar this weekend, along with making a new bug out bag.


----------



## KYPrepper

I recently started on my wife's emergency bag(formerly Bug Out Bag, but we have since dedicated our new place as our Bug In Location.) It's almost there.


----------



## bushrat

Received an unexpected refund in the mail (not taxes) and picked up several more cases of canned vegetables.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE

Picked up an edible plants book and another 50' roll of paracord.


----------



## dannydefense

2000ShadowACE said:


> Picked up an edible plants book and another 50' roll of paracord.


You found an edible plants book?! Snazzy. I've been trying to get all my books in edible format.

:shock:


----------



## Infidel

Loaded up 100rds of .45 Colt this morning. Not really much of a prep because I'm planning on shooting up most of it tomorrow even though it'll only be 18 degrees. I did however find a box of swaged lead bullets I didn't know I had. Did a little inventory out in the shop to see where I stand on loading supplies, need to pick up some more Unique and maybe some large pistol primers for sure but looks like I'm pretty good on everything else.

-Infidel


----------



## SAR-1L

Carved the top off a short little amazon box to use as a cardboard tray on my shelf for my ammo. 
It was above head level in the bedroom closet, now just keep couple magazines by the bed and the 
other ammo is in a space easier to see from a top down perspective.


----------



## SAR-1L

Today I spent time with my girlfriend, making sure she knew how much I care about her. Bought her a wavy cactus that she wanted.
Plus a bookshelf for our books to help organize the apartment a little and put places on the rack.

I also worked on my bug out bag. Been working on it a while and really started to feel like my set up is efficient and will work well for me.
The last thing I did was oven soften the pvc pipe I was using for my arrow quiver, and flattened it more to contour my back better.

I look forward to showing you guys my stuff once it is finished.


----------



## sparkyprep

Just bought an ASAP sling attachment for my rifle. Gonna put it on now.


----------



## rim

Another Surefire 6PX tactical flashlight, more C123 batteries, 9MM ammo, and 2 more lifestraws.


----------



## Mish

I read about gangsta rap on this forum.


----------



## jeff70

Today was a good one, Bought a nice GHB, still need to add a few things but not bad as is. Got some more blankets and mylar emergency blankets. a case of mountain house food, plus 40 more self defense rounds for the 9mm.


----------



## SAR-1L

Bought a SOL Escape Bivvy to put in my pack. I made a stupid mistake and threw away the receipt and the small cardboard wrap so can't return it... dumbass... cause I am much too large for it. However not all is lost, it is perfect size for my girlfriend and it will go in the emergency kit I am building for her.


----------



## bennettvm

I bought a 30 gallon water storage barrel at auction for $3.50. Going to clean it out and fill it.


----------



## kevincali

Been raining, for the past few days. Made the ground real soft and easy to dig, so today was opsec day 

Had a cactus rooting in a 5 gallon bucket that started to get root bound, so since its raining and free water, I planted it in my back yard on the other side of the fence. It's lonesome haha, but I figure when it gets bigger and sends shoots up, I'll transplant those also to make a tall vertical fence.

Oh and been saving eggs. Got about a dozen an a half. Saving for an omelette. A really really big omelette haha. Seriously though, it's about 4-5 days worth of eggs. So if shtf I have at least 4-5 days of fresh breakfast eggs that are getting replenished by the chickens.

Also been tweaking and modifying my water collection system. Got about 500 gallons in the 330 totes, and about 200 in the 55 barrels. All my potted plants are outside in the rain enjoying the rainwater. Everything was looking pretty sad because I wasn't watering. I finally broke down and watered by hose and it started to rain haha


----------



## kevincali

Sorry double post


----------



## 6074

Buys: Nothing
Does: Become a member of prepperforums.net and research these threads


----------



## Inor

Garippo5 said:


> Buys: Nothing
> Does: Become a member of prepperforums.net and research these threads


Knowledge is far more important than "stuff" in my arrogant opinion.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Garippo5 said:


> Buys: Nothing
> Does: Become a member of prepperforums.net and research these threads





Inor said:


> Knowledge is far more important than "stuff" in my arrogant opinion.


Inor speaks the truth. Knowledge and skill will carry the day. There are way too many folks in the prep world who have a ton of stuff, but lack the basic knowledge to survive the elements remains a mystery without their REI or Cabela's "stuff".


----------



## sparkyprep

Just installed a new ASAP sling attachment point by MagPul. I love the final result, but what a pain in the ass install.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

buys: the sas survival manual. there were some good comments about this here. and a mini maglite. my 4d brick-of- a-flashlight may have been good for crushing skulls, but try carrying that weight around. 
both from amazon
does: couple of hours reading the posts on here. very informative.
i'm there with inor and the other guys. knowledge is the best prep out there. especially if it free and so abundant as it is here...enjoy your posts folks!!!thx::clapping::


----------



## sparkyprep

Adding a little more to my main first aid kit. Thinking of adding a Dark Angel blowout kit.


----------



## kevincali

Prep???

Today did a brake job/caliper replacement in exchange for a homemade lasagna dinner 

They paid for parts, and for the stuff to make for dinner. Would have been nice to have the money, but the money would have gone for food anyways, so.........

How is that prep? Opened the doors for more work, that actually pays  and so that's more money towards my .357 I want. Have about half saved of what I need, so any side jobs or side money is beneficial 

Oh and the guy is a good friend of mines friend, if that makes sense. Really great guy. He seen my fruit trees, an my chickens, and a couple days later, he bought chickens. He's been asking me a lot about my rainwater system. 

So one more on the good team


----------



## Infidel

Ordered my casting stuff finally. I bought the Lee 2 cavity .452" 255gr FP mold, a Lee .452" lube and size kit with an extra bottle of Alox, Lee Lead Dipper, a stick of Alox lube for lubing the mold block hinges and sprue plate and last but not least a few more flip top ammo boxes for .45 Colt (cheap at $1.49 ea). Should be here by the 10th and then I can spend my next 2 days off casting for my Blackhawk convertible and finally put some of that lead shot to good use.

-Infidel


----------



## Smitty901

Got the go ahead today to build a new root cellar . So it could happen this year.


----------



## Scotty12

Bought a cheap Rossi .357 Magnum to put in my sack.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Scotty12 said:


> Bought a cheap Rossi .357 Magnum to put in my sack.


I've been eyeballing those. Please post a range report when you can.


----------



## kevincali

Since I added a few more trees, I had to update my drip system (add a few lines). 

Also shortened a few here and there, added stakes to keep them put. Also removed a couple/few to the cactus. I need more plugs though. I figured since the cactus has now been planted for at least 6 months and hasn't died, it should be established. Doesn't need watering. If it does, I'll just grab the garden hose. 

Added a couple gallons of water to my stocks. 

Pulled more weeds for compost. 

Same old shyte. 

I might have work tomorrow, so maybe ill have a paycheck Friday next week haha. If so, more money saved for a .357


----------



## oddapple

Made medicine for the tribe. Antibiotics, anti shock, diabetes, detox
Supplies thin tho...


----------



## Prepp(g)er

got my package from amazon today. included the sas survival manual and a mini-maglite. happy to change the big 4d maglite to the smaller mini-mag in my bag. really gonna save some weight.


----------



## PAPrepper

Ammo and boresnake.


----------



## longrider

I stored a bunch more water, Got a nice bread-making bowl that was my grandmothers. I'll try that out this weekend. Got another candle lantern which is tip-over safe -- it's really cute. I got a nice tool chest that was my grandpa's and it had a gun cleaning kit from WWII which I gave my son. I also got a kerosene lamp that was used on the farm. I have to figure that one out, as I've not seen a beast like that before. Probably take it to the local hardware store and have them show me how... I also started reading the manuel for the peddal sewing machine. I can't wait to give it a whirl. It's awsome.
I also worked with my younges gelding, to learn to accept the saddle. So far I'm in the "showing it to him" stage. I've been lifting it over my head as I walk around him, make noise with it, etc. He's doing great.

KevinCali I am so impressed by all the work you do! I'd love to see you're little slice of Heaven. Any chance of getting pictures posted?

PAPrepper, what's a boresnake. Does it eat pigs? Seriously, never heard of one before.


----------



## sparkyprep

Bore snake is a newer, more modern alternative to a cleaning rod with patches.


----------



## Infidel

Strictly informational prep today, spent about 1/2 the day reading From Ingot To Target: A Cast Bullet Guide for Handgunners © If anyone here is considering getting into bullet casting this is a must read, heck even if you're just shooting cast bullets it's worth checking out.

-Infidel


----------



## kevincali

Longrider:

My little slice is just that. Little haha.

Everything is still young, so it doesn't look like much.

Last year sometime I think(??)








Last weekend








In the last pic, on the right/middle is a large apricot tree. This is from under it, sitting on a park bench in the shade during summer. Since then, I've added a few more trees, and mulch. Maybe tomorrow ill snap current pics. 








Last pic was under the apricot tree and looking left. Here's looking right (more current since the mulch is down) the girls say hi  too bad most everything is still semi dormant. It's usually very beautiful when everything is blooming. 








As far as preps go, worked for a loooooong hour haha then worked on swapping parts from the parts truck to my truck.

Finally got a full dozen and a half eggs saved (don't want to eat everything everyday, need some in reserve since some days I get 1 egg, others I get 4)

Also read up on knife sharpening/making sites. I'll have an extra 2 leaf spring packs that should make a few decent knives


----------



## Smitty901

Heading to town in a bit. Need to pick up another wood burning stove. It has been on the list and with Obama and his EPA moving to ban them may as well get it now. Think it is narrowed down to two models they have on the floor. 
Both are 75% to 78% Efficient and meet current EPA requirements 65 to 67,000 BTU No more hiding the wood burner down stairs this one is going in the main living room. Nice part is getting it now, I have all summer to get int installed.


----------



## danthefordman

Infidel said:


> Strictly informational prep today, spent about 1/2 the day reading From Ingot To Target: A Cast Bullet Guide for Handgunners © If anyone here is considering getting into bullet casting this is a must read, heck even if you're just shooting cast bullets it's worth checking out.
> 
> -Infidel


Thanks for the information!


----------



## Slippy

longrider said:


> I stored a bunch more water, Got a nice bread-making bowl that was my grandmothers. I'll try that out this weekend. Got another candle lantern which is tip-over safe -- it's really cute. I got a nice tool chest that was my grandpa's and it had a gun cleaning kit from WWII which I gave my son. I also got a kerosene lamp that was used on the farm. I have to figure that one out, as I've not seen a beast like that before. Probably take it to the local hardware store and have them show me how... I also started reading the manuel for the peddal sewing machine. I can't wait to give it a whirl. It's awsome.
> I also worked with my younges gelding, to learn to accept the saddle. So far I'm in the "showing it to him" stage. I've been lifting it over my head as I walk around him, make noise with it, etc. He's doing great.
> 
> KevinCali I am so impressed by all the work you do! I'd love to see you're little slice of Heaven. Any chance of getting pictures posted?
> 
> PAPrepper, what's a boresnake. Does it eat pigs? Seriously, never heard of one before.


Longrider;
Hoppes 9 (the gun cleaning company) came out with a product called boresnake as an alternative to traditional metal rods/patches to clean the barrel. I use them and like them a lot but they are getting expensive. They come in various barrel sizes for both handguns and rifles. Here is a link;
Hoppe's 9 - The Gun Care People


----------



## BlackDog

Not a prep at all, just trivia, but I used to work for the company that (then) made Hoppes #9. I used to hang around the vat of secret formula and chat with the chemist responsible for mixing it.


----------



## Slippy

BlackDog said:


> Not a prep at all, just trivia, but I used to work for the company that (then) made Hoppes #9. I used to hang around the vat of secret formula and chat with the chemist responsible for mixing it.


Love the smell of Hoppes #9 in the morning!


----------



## jimLE

*recently i bought a free standing storage cabinet for canned foods.had 10-3 ring notebooks/binders for things i'll be printing up.bought 1 case of drinking water. *


----------



## DennisP

Recent preps are...

Purchased a GHB/BOB
Purchased a micro red dot from Primary Arms

Started looking into turkey hunting, How/When/Where. I've never done it before, but have the itch to do so.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

talked to my gf about some new stuff to get. got the clearance for a new bob as a gift for our anniversary. we ordered it today, plus two more oz of silver. it's nice to have a woman by your side who supports you and has the same ideas on being prepared.


----------



## Scotty12

Tires for a 4 wheeler. You never really know when you'll have to climb a gas road like a scolded ass ape.


----------



## Infidel

DennisP said:


> Recent preps are...
> 
> Purchased a GHB/BOB
> Purchased a micro red dot from Primary Arms
> 
> Started looking into turkey hunting, How/When/Where. I've never done it before, but have the itch to do so.


Careful with the turkey hunting I hear it's very addictive. I tried it years ago, could get them talking but just couldn't get them to come near me, may have to try it again when the spring season opens here.

Blackdog, any chance you got the recipe from him? I love that smell, there may be other solvents that work better or faster but nothing smells like Hoppes No. 9

My prep for the day was teaching my oldest son (9) some knife skills and how to build a fire, also taught him how to make char cloth so now I have a pretty good supply of that. Pretty productive afternoon.

-Infidel


----------



## Smitty901

Daughter went along and we locate the wood stove that was right for us. Now e have to wait because they are out of stock.
250 over what I had expected but worth it.
Ambitious plans for the spring,summer and fall with a late start


----------



## DennisP

Infidel said:


> Careful with the turkey hunting I hear it's very addictive. I tried it years ago, could get them talking but just couldn't get them to come near me, may have to try it again when the spring season opens here.
> 
> Blackdog, any chance you got the recipe from him? I love that smell, there may be other solvents that work better or faster but nothing smells like Hoppes No. 9
> 
> My prep for the day was teaching my oldest son (9) some knife skills and how to build a fire, also taught him how to make char cloth so now I have a pretty good supply of that. Pretty productive afternoon.
> 
> -Infidel


I think for most hunting anything is pretty addictive. I wouldn't know yet...

Another very recent thing is, my wife and I just joined a gym. Not really a prep, but trying to get into better shape and healthy is a plus in my book. Although the current fat storage I have might help in lean food times.


----------



## paraquack

Infidel said:


> Careful with the turkey hunting I hear it's very addictive. I tried it years ago, could get them talking but just couldn't get them to come near me, may have to try it again when the spring season opens here...
> -Infidel


Ya, I agree with the turkey hunting. I got my first one just before Thanksgiving last year and with a 20 gauge to boot. I'm not sure why, but the manager at the Wal-mart kicked me out and told me not to come back


----------



## Prepp(g)er

i think joining a gym counts as a prep. all your gear doesn't do you much good, if one is to fat to walk for more than a couple of yards! not that i think or want to say that you are ;-)


----------



## BlackDog

Infidel said:


> Blackdog, any chance you got the recipe from him? I love that smell, there may be other solvents that work better or faster but nothing smells like Hoppes No. 9


No, not a chance. The recipe was more guarded than Bush's Baked Beans. The actual recipe was always locked in the safe over in the corprate office. Hoppes was owned at that time by Penguin Industries, Inc. up in Coatesville PA. I think it has been sold off to another company in the years since.


----------



## Inor

DennisP said:


> Another very recent thing is, my wife and I just joined a gym. Not really a prep, but trying to get into better shape and healthy is a plus in my book. Although the current fat storage I have might help in lean food times.


I keep telling my wife that round is a shape.


----------



## DennisP

Inor said:


> I keep telling my wife that round is a shape.


It is! And I decided that when I had to go up a waist size in pants from a 34 to a 36 that Round is a shape I don't want to be anymore. My wife has been trying to loose weight by counting calories, and I just cant sit there and feel hungry all day. I try not to be excessive when it comes to my eating habits but I'm like anyone else, I have my good days and I have my "I cant believe you just ate all that" days. I plan on keeping a log/diary to help track weight loss and hopefully keep me motivated. I might get into Krav Maga in the near future too.


----------



## Smitty901

Prepp(g)er said:


> i think joining a gym counts as a prep. all your gear doesn't do you much good, if one is to fat to walk for more than a couple of yards! not that i think or want to say that you are ;-)


You make a valid point


----------



## Prepp(g)er

been training for a couple of weeks now and lost about 10 lbs already. 
buys were some seeds, a pair of trekking socks for me and my gf each for our bobs and some lighter fluid.also for the bob. when you're on the run and the only thing you have is soaking wet wood it sure is handy...been there, done that. never going without


----------



## Prepp(g)er

Smitty901 said:


> You make a valid point


thanks smitty i'll try to keep it that way. ;-)


----------



## ekim

Did my best exercise, bought some more ammo on line. I will have to carry it into the house when it's delivered though. Love a good exercise, especially when it's on sale!


----------



## DennisP

Got my first workout in yesterday (upper body). Lower body today. I'd barely be able to get my GHB/BOB off the floor and get it onto my shoulders. Couldn't hardly brush my teeth this morning. LOL I haven't been this sore since my last PT test in early 2000. It's all good, and it'll get better as time goes on. I consider it prepping my a$$ to get moving if I need to.


----------



## tirednurse

Lots going on here this past week. 
New green house is going up. 12' x 60' so excited about that. I will have lots of room to grow permanent things like maybe some citrus fruit. I plan to also keep all hot climate foods like tomatoes in for the growing season since we have a cool wet climate here. should allow for a better crop. Lots of seed to get started. ...
New little boar is doing awesome, butcher pigs are going into butcher next week and they have grown great all winter so we will have lots of pork to get canned in the next month. New sow will be old enough to breed in about 2 months.
Very exciting -Over night our older sow had her piglets. 15 healthy little pink sausages that are all doing great despite last nights temps dropping back into the upper 20's. Future meat for several families as well as ours.









Goats should be having kids anytime now also.

I think spring is just around the corner


----------



## PaulS

I have been busy here - it is spring and we are in full preparation and planting starters, two new guns to break in and get sighted in (when I can find ammo or brass), got one of my reloading stations put together enough to do some reloading - even though the shop is not done yet, been putting up insulation and moving stuff around so we can get at the walls and ceilings. My brother fell and blew his AC joint so I had to manage some ground clearing without him. He'll be fine but is going to be taking it easy for at least a couple of weeks. The last on this list is that I shot the season opener for small bore silhouette in winds that were 30mph, variable and gusting to 40mph. Even with all the wind I managed to come in second.

So, if you have any sources for brass for 257 Roberts let me know! (that's an order - or request as necessary)


----------



## oldmurph58

no sourses, but hope your bro heals fast


----------



## oddapple

Planted more seedlings, worked on meds


----------



## Prepp(g)er

finished my last exam of law school yesterday. i think of it as a prep towards being able to afford more preps. ;-)


----------



## PAPrepper

Very good for you.


----------



## Notsoyoung

So far this week I bought a Berkey water purification system (Royal Berkey), picked up my Ruger GP100 .357 magnum, burned off a couple of hundred rounds at the range, and have been hand loading .38 special and .357 magnum rounds. It's been a good week so far.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

Notsoyoung said:


> So far this week I bought a Berkey water purification system (Royal Berkey), picked up my Ruger GP100 .357 magnum, burned off a couple of hundred rounds at the range, and have been hand loading .38 special and .357 magnum rounds. It's been a good week so far.


you shot a couple of hundred rounds of .357 mag...seems like you got a hell lot of money ;-)


----------



## Notsoyoung

Prepp(g)er said:


> you shot a couple of hundred rounds of .357 mag...seems like you got a hell lot of money ;-)


Sorry, my post was misleading, I shot a couple of hundred rounds total using different calibers. I do spend allot of money on ammunition/reloading, but I am a firm believer in allot of practice, both at the range and out in the country where I can shoot from different positions. More importantly, it's what I like to do. It's more fun then collecting stamps or baseball cards.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

collecting brass seems like a good idea...


----------



## Piratesailor

Went thru my 72 hour pack....call it a get home back more or less as well as my evacuation bag and what I'd use to reach my BOL. Changed over from winter (if you could call it that on the Texas coast) to summer "stuff". Mainly clothes. Added a couple of things and removed a few as well as refreshing my camelback (I do that often). I also reviewed what I carry in my SUV. Based on another thread I'll buy another pair of Merrill shoes. And lastly, I wanted one so I got one.. A Ruger .22 takedown.


----------



## Smitty901

Ordered a sonic cleaner for reloading . Now I have to get off my tail a pick a re-loader This weekend.
Put 22 ton of good top soil on order for the new garden. It will save a lot of work having it trucked in.
Handed a friend a care package 100 rounds of 230 gr 45 and 100 9mm 3 kids and some issue he is doing no shopping right now.


----------



## Piratesailor

Smitty901 said:


> Ordered a sonic cleaner for reloading . Now I have to get off my tail a pick a re-loader This weekend.
> Put 22 ton of good top soil on order for the new garden. It will save a lot of work having it trucked in.
> Handed a friend a care package 100 rounds of 230 gr 45 and 100 9mm 3 kids and some issue he is doing no shopping right now.


Dillon 550. You won't be sorry... Ever.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

My project the last few days, when I'm not at work, has been fabricating a 3 foot steel door frame and door for my shipping container. I got it all welded in place tonight and plan on painting it tomorrow. Once that is done, I will wire it for electric and then place it in my barn for emergency supplies.


----------



## Infidel

Ordered the Lee 4 20lb lead casting furnace this morning and an RCBS FL resizing die for the .35 Rem. All I had up until now was a neck sizing die.

-Infidel


----------



## Scotty12

1000 rounds of cheap .308 ammo for 400.00


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I finished welding in a door in my 20' shipping container and got it all painted. I moved it into the barn with the help of an excavator and forklift. The ceiling was low so I had to roll it on 3/4" steel pipe and push on one end with a mini excavator. Now I need to put shelving in it for supplies.


----------



## Smokin04

I actually started "Insanity". I think being physically fit post SHTF will be advantageous beyond words. I was already in good shape because of military PT 3 times a week...but going from good shape to great shape will be much better in the long run.


----------



## Smitty901

Smokin04 said:


> I actually started "Insanity". I think being physically fit post SHTF will be advantageous beyond words. I was already in good shape because of military PT 3 times a week...but going from good shape to great shape will be much better in the long run.


 PT does get in your blood. I have kept it up long after retiring.


----------



## tango

Added shelves to the pantry, rearranged the stores, and took inventory.
Need to add a few things.


----------



## MountainMan

Picked up the chicks after like the 50th call from the post office in an hour. Cooked our first rabbit... shoot me some recipes and tips. Purchased about 1/4 of the seeds for the garden. Aaaaaaaand finally got back to prepperforums after a loooong hiatus.


----------



## Smokin04

Hit up another gun show...

Purchased a US field surgeon pack, fully equipped. Torniquets, quick clot gauze, catheters, IV bags (not expired), bandages, burn bandages, resperatory tubes, soochers, slings, splints, NPT's, etc...not to mention the bag itself (multicam surgeon pack).

Finally found my multicam MOLLE baton holder.

New LBE web belt for my tac vest. Far more comfortable and has a couple extra mag pouches on them. Perfect addition!


----------



## jro1

Spending the whole day with my daughter today! making sure she knows her dad loves her...prepping her for life!


----------



## Inor

jro1 said:


> Spending the whole day with my daughter today! making sure she knows her dad loves her...prepping her for life!


At the end of the day, that is why we are all here, isn't it?


----------



## inceptor

Inor said:


> At the end of the day, that is why we are all here, isn't it?


Without family, it really doesn't matter.


----------



## jro1

Inor said:


> At the end of the day, that is why we are all here, isn't it?


If it wasn't for my wife and daughter, I don't know where my life would have headed!


----------



## MrsInor

Dehydrating nine trays of canned fruit. Froze the juice for later use.


----------



## Inor

jro1 said:


> If it wasn't for my wife and daughter, I don't know where my life would have headed!


Yep...


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I did a road trip to Sacramento a few days ago and bought a flatbed load of used pallet racks and steel shelving. I plan on putting up the shelving in my storage container. It will be nice to have an area that is weather-proof, bat-proof, mice-proof etc. to store food items.


----------



## JessPrep

Packing all of my left over anti biotics into one pot!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Sat in a classroom for 8 hours saturating my brain cell with what will be most useful knowledge that will be most useful in better knowing what I really need to learn in gaining a new skill.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Loaded a couple of hundred rounds .45 ACP ammo and ordered more bullets and brass.


----------



## alterego

Notsoyoung said:


> Loaded a couple of hundred rounds .45 ACP ammo and ordered more bullets and brass.


Your on the list.


----------



## Smitty901

Notsoyoung said:


> Loaded a couple of hundred rounds .45 ACP ammo and ordered more bullets and brass.


 Life time of shooting ,never did any reloading of my own. Fired a lot of rounds that reloaded by others for me.
The first Kit arrived First week of April we start reloading. 9mm first we have a large box of brass. Then 5.56 62gr. If it all works out then we will spent a bit more on a progressive loader. Went with a Lee one that does the primers separate . Main reason Son will be the one to learn it first, he has a friend that has reloaded for years and uses that same system so it will be faster to learn from him to get started.
After a long research into the different brands I found that you just need to pick one and go with it to start. I had wanted to go with a progressive right away but was talked out of it by every reloaded I know.
So a new path to follow will begin


----------



## JessPrep

I have just bought my first, first aid kit! A small one at £11 but I feel it's a good start.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Smitty901 said:


> Life time of shooting ,never did any reloading of my own. Fired a lot of rounds that reloaded by others for me.
> The first Kit arrived First week of April we start reloading. 9mm first we have a large box of brass. Then 5.56 62gr. If it all works out then we will spent a bit more on a progressive loader. Went with a Lee one that does the primers separate . Main reason Son will be the one to learn it first, he has a friend that has reloaded for years and uses that same system so it will be faster to learn from him to get started.
> After a long research into the different brands I found that you just need to pick one and go with it to start. I had wanted to go with a progressive right away but was talked out of it by every reloaded I know.
> So a new path to follow will begin


I got mine from my sons for Christmas and must say that I enjoy it allot.


----------



## inceptor

Well, I'm off to help a fellow prepper get his ham license. ::clapping:: I'm part of the VE team.


----------



## hotpig27

I ordered this from Sams club.

ITEMS TO BE SHIPPED

SHIPPING OPTIONS

QTY

PRICE

Augason Farms™ Country Fresh 100% Instant Nonfat Dry Milk - 6 pk 
Item #: 508979

Augason Farms Country Fresh 100% Instant Nonfat Dry Milk - #10 cans - 6 pk. - Sam's Club

FREE - Standard Shipping

Arrives between Mar 27 and Mar 31

1

$69.98

Augason Farms Food Storage Honey Powder - 2 pk. 
Item #: 508922

Augason Farms Food Storage Honey Powder - 2 pk. - Sam's Club

FREE - Standard Shipping

Arrives between Mar 27 and Mar 31

1

$29.98

Subtotal:

$99.96

Shipping:

$0.00

Tax:

$1.00

Shipped Order Total:

$100.96


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

inceptor said:


> Well, I'm off to help a fellow prepper get his ham license. ::clapping:: I'm part of the VE team.


WOOT WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am officially licensed to HAM IT UP! Well, as soon as the FCC assigns my call sign sometime in the next day or so.....


----------



## PrepperLite

Rotated out the rest of the gas reserve and purchased a new Rifle! My first .308 Win so i will be adding another caliber to the stockpile ::rambo::


----------



## bad

Serviced van. Cut up a dead hickory trunk. The branches have been excellent the past few weeks. Snow in the forecast tomorrow.


----------



## Infidel

Smitty901 said:


> Life time of shooting ,never did any reloading of my own. Fired a lot of rounds that reloaded by others for me.
> The first Kit arrived First week of April we start reloading. 9mm first we have a large box of brass. Then 5.56 62gr. If it all works out then we will spent a bit more on a progressive loader. Went with a Lee one that does the primers separate . Main reason Son will be the one to learn it first, he has a friend that has reloaded for years and uses that same system so it will be faster to learn from him to get started.
> After a long research into the different brands I found that you just need to pick one and go with it to start. I had wanted to go with a progressive right away but was talked out of it by every reloaded I know.
> So a new path to follow will begin


You did the right thing not jumping into a progressive and Lee makes good equipment especially at the price point they sell it at. Probably the best value in reloading equipment. Besides there's always a use for a single stage press even if the bulk of your loading is done on a progressive. Good luck with it, I think you'll enjoy the process and the satisfaction you get when you find that perfect load for your rifle.

-Infidel


----------



## jimLE

*i've gotten my garden disked and tilled..bought a free standing cabinet for home canned foods..slowly getting the garage cleaned up and straightened up,just incase i can clear some area(s) cleared for things i do need..slowly stocking up on canning supplies..got a small amount of items for my b.o.b.got more recipes for everyday meals and for canning. *


----------



## MrsInor

Still dehydrating. Today will be canned pears. This will open up more storage space.


----------



## Oddcaliber

Got another Coleman stove.


----------



## peaches

I just bought 4 lbs. Of salt at Sam's for 99¢. I also filled a couple of 2 liter bottles of water.


----------



## JessPrep

researching first aid courses, researching and making a list on potential foods to kickstart my food storage.


----------



## Montana Jack

Tested my 1911 with a new slide stop at the range (finally, no failure-to-lock-open!). Purchased a couple .50 cal ammo cans from a military surplus shop. It's been a good day.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Re-loaded a couple of hundred rounds of 9mm.


----------



## BigRed

Learned how to build a small rocket stove and boiled some water on it.


----------



## Infidel

Today was clean out the workshop day. Got some of my stuff organized and work benches cleaned off so I can finally start casting bullets. Fired up the new Lee 4 20lb pot and prepped the mold to start casting 255gr .452" flat point bullets. Ended up out there for about 6hr between cleaning and casting and ended up with probably 35 usable bullets. I'll be back out there again tomorrow I'm sure casting a bunch more, it's a lot of fun but it's tougher than you would think. I kind of thought how hard could it be, melt the lead and pout it in the mold right? There's a bit more to it than that though. Oh well once I get past the learning curve I can cast all the bullets I want.

-Infidel


----------



## Reptilicus

Installed CB radio with dual antennae in my work truck, drank some beer. Installed cb radio and antenna in the Mrs. SUV, drank some more beer. Then had some buddies come over to help me move my BBQ pit around to the side yard. This involved more beer. Had to fire up said BBQ pit to see if it cooked as well in it's new location. And quess what? You got it, can't have a Texas BBQ without the main ingredient, BEER! Have to keep the amount of blood in my alcohol system down, never know when I might have to leap into action! A good day spent with family and close friends.


----------



## bad

Spokes put in spring garden. 
Her and I have bought 50 sheets of dry wall and construction material. We have 10 sheets up in our shop, only 40 more to go. I built a 20 foot long workbench.


----------



## Inor

bad said:


> Spokes put in spring garden.
> Her and I have bought 50 sheets of dry wall and construction material. We have 10 sheets up in our shop, only 40 more to go. I built a 20 foot long workbench.


Holy crap! Nice workbench! What kind of a shop are you building?


----------



## inceptor

Inor said:


> Holy crap! Nice workbench! What kind of a shop are you building?


Yeah, when you're done, I want one too.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I bought some 2x4's and ripped them on my table saw. I'm going to screw them to the top and bottom of the walls in my shipping container. They will be used to screw in the metal shelving I bought a few weeks ago. Tomorrow I'm going to weigh 26 head of cattle I'm buying.


----------



## inceptor

I have been wanting to bake bread for years. Time is not something I have a lot of. I recently found "The New Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day." This looks like something I could do so I ordered the cookbook and the supplies. First batch should be next weekend unless I have to work.


----------



## paraquack

Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Prepp(g)er

my gf is learning how to use a sewing machine. i have been reading john wisemans survival handbook. good reading and has a lot of useful info. been planning my next bugout training in two weeks. just an overnighter to test some skills


----------



## bad

Our shop is 40'x56'. Concrete floor. Built with oak on 2' centers. It is attached to our house with a common wall. The builder had nailed foam to the inside. Not well sealed. It didn't have any electric wiring and has a motor room at one end. We have owned it for 5 years. For the first 3 years we didn't have any full time electricity just a generator that we installed in the motor room and minimal solar. Ran 12ga extension cords everywhere. Power was intermittent. We did our own electric installation from the pole in. Have two power panels. Mostly the house area has been worked on with dry wall and electricity service. Since we moved here full time we have been working on organization.


----------



## bad

You are living in a shipping container and have $30,000 in cattle. I am impressed in your priorities.



Go2ndAmend said:


> I bought some 2x4's and ripped them on my table saw. I'm going to screw them to the top and bottom of the walls in my shipping container. They will be used to screw in the metal shelving I bought a few weeks ago. Tomorrow I'm going to weigh 26 head of cattle I'm buying.


----------



## JessPrep

Just bought some sticky/paper stitches for my med kit.


----------



## inceptor

I have been threatening to make my own laundry soap for a while. I have had the supplies for about 6 months or better. Today, I did it. The batch has to sit overnight. I am going to put up what we have left of regular detergent and use my batch next. I hope it goes well.


----------



## tirednurse

inceptor said:


> I have been threatening to make my own laundry soap for a while. I have had the supplies for about 6 months or better. Today, I did it. The batch has to sit overnight. I am going to put up what we have left of regular detergent and use my batch next. I hope it goes well.


what is your recipe? I have been making laundry soap for a while but use a few things a have to buy at the store. much cheaper that store laundry soap but as with every thing I try to be non dependent of the store so looing for a new way to do it.


----------



## inceptor

tirednurse said:


> what is your recipe? I have been making laundry soap for a while but use a few things a have to buy at the store. much cheaper that store laundry soap but as with every thing I try to be non dependent of the store so looing for a new way to do it.


Here is what I did. It's makes 5 gal of detergent and you mix it 50/50 with water went it's done so you end up with 10 gal. My only regret is that I did not use Ivory soap.

Homemade Laundry Soap {picture tutorial} | Fabulessly Frugal: A Coupon Blog sharing Amazon Deals, Printable Coupons, DIY, How to Extreme Coupon, and Make Ahead Freezer Meals

So essentially I have less than $5 into this batch. I may do another one with Ivory soap depending on how this turns out.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

I built an antenna for my radio out of some donated cable from another HAM. Now if I could just figure out how to program my just repaired radio.........


----------



## PAPrepper

Reptilicus said:


> Installed CB radio with dual antennae in my work truck, drank some beer. Installed cb radio and antenna in the Mrs. SUV, drank some more beer. Then had some buddies come over to help me move my BBQ pit around to the side yard. This involved more beer. Had to fire up said BBQ pit to see if it cooked as well in it's new location. And quess what? You got it, can't have a Texas BBQ without the main ingredient, BEER! Have to keep the amount of blood in my alcohol system down, never know when I might have to leap into action! A good day spent with family and close friends.


Sounds like a great day!


----------



## inceptor

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I built an antenna for my radio out of some donated cable from another HAM. Now if I could just figure out how to program my just repaired radio.........


Is that a Kenwood TM-241A?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

inceptor said:


> Is that a Kenwood TM-241A?


Yep, the display went out, surprise surprise, and the power was stuck in the on mode, lol.


----------



## inceptor

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Yep, the display went out, surprise surprise, and the power was stuck in the on mode, lol.


Ok, I just wanted to make sure I sent you the right thing. You can download the user manual here:

Kenwood - Amateur Radio Support

Toward the bottom, on the right there are 3 boxes. The 1st one is taken care of. The second box choose owners manual. In the 3rd box you click and scroll down until you hit the TM-241A and there are 3 downloads. I haven't look at them yet but these are the original manuals.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Excellent. I do have an owner's manual I downloaded but so far it makes my brain cell hurt.


----------



## inceptor

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Excellent. I do have an owner's manual I downloaded but so far it makes my brain cell hurt.


I have to admit I cheat. I use the computer to program my radio's. Kenwood software is free, unlike some others like Icom. Anyhow. Use that same link but instead of putting in owners manual, look to see what software is available.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

inceptor said:


> I have to admit I cheat. I use the computer to program my radio's. Kenwood software is free, unlike some others like Icom. Anyhow. Use that same link but instead of putting in owners manual, look to see what software is available.


I'm not sure I can hook up to a pc with the 241A. It would be awesome if I could though.


----------



## inceptor

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I'm not sure I can hook up to a pc with the 241A. It would be awesome if I could though.


It will tell you in the owners manual if you can. I have a DB9 to USB conversion cable if it will.


----------



## bad

Cool radios. How secure are they to emp?

My wife and I harvested another half cord of wood. Yeah I know the season is wrong but we found some dead trees and were out of seasoned wood. There is a chance of snow within the next week so winter isn't done.

After supper I rebuild my 50 yard gong. The mount was getting pretty shot up, The gong is part of a 7/16" thick construction steel I beam. The mount was some steel water pipe. We get bad sometimes and shoot at it with centerfire rifles. Punches holes through everything. Yeah I know that a gong is a stretch for getting prepared but it helps for my wife and I to stay prepared.


----------



## Smitty901

Lumber showed up for the Garden extensions . Now if it would warm up a bit.


----------



## peaches

Today I am studying for my Ham radio test. I guess it's ok if a woman wants to learn this because I am excited about it.


----------



## inceptor

peaches said:


> Today I am studying for my Ham radio test. I guess it's ok if a woman wants to learn this because I am excited about it.


Even though it is mostly a male hobby, there are some of the female types too. Welcome to the hobby. If you need any help or questions answered, there are a few of us here who will be glad to help.


----------



## inceptor

bad said:


> Cool radios. How secure are they to emp?


It depends on a variety of factors. Mostly though, not so much.


----------



## peaches

inceptor said:


> Even though it is mostly a male hobby, there are some of the female types too. Welcome to the hobby. If you need any help or questions answered, there are a few of us here who will be glad to help.


Thanks! I just might take you up on that.


----------



## SecTec21

Reworked the wife's get home bag. Added some things, replaced some others. She just started a new job and the facility is 12 miles from home. We've already worked out a primary route home and two alternate routes. 

By a lucky coincidence, her new job is just 2 miles from my workplace. Trouble is we only have two overlap hours when we're both at work.


----------



## Guest

I bought chinese food yesterday to make myself a little fatter for the Apocalypse. also a berreta .40 px4 storm with 120 rounds so i can protect my left overs.


----------



## inceptor

Made a batch of homemade soap this weekend. I used it for the 1st time last night. It did a great job and my wife was happy with the outcome. ::clapping::


----------



## Sharkbait

Nightshade,that sounds alot like something I would do as well,lol.Nice first post,welcome!

My prep of the day was emptying and refilling 4 of my 55 gallon drinking water barrels,two to go and i'm done for the day.I refresh them about every 6 months or so.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

inceptor said:


> Made a batch of homemade soap this weekend. I used it for the 1st time last night. It did a great job and my wife was happy with the outcome. ::clapping::


the recipe would really interest me, inceptor. my own homemade soap sucked, so i stuck to buying bars. maybe that can change....


----------



## Prepp(g)er

dos: overnighter for the bugout training finished in regard to planning. been planning a huge trip hiking across the alps. it's gonna be 7 days of 12h a day hiking and climbing. going up to more than 13000 feet mountain tops. really looking forward to this. been sitting over maps and gear all day...something i always wanted to do. awesome training and if shtf where i live, i can always bugout via my "alternative route" to italy ;-)

repacked my BOB and the one for my gf.

buys:a lot....2 maps, 1 guidebook, 2 compasses, sleeping bag, 2 hiking mats, small axe, big pack of emergency blankets, iodine, potassium permanganate, glycerin, allergy pills, fire steel for my gf so she can finally stop using mine ;-)


----------



## Prepp(g)er

oh yeah and quit smoking yesterday...sucks...but it's best in the long haul. i have more money for preps, my health will improve and i will not be out of breath we i can't afford to ;-)


----------



## inceptor

Prepp(g)er said:


> the recipe would really interest me, inceptor. my own homemade soap sucked, so i stuck to buying bars. maybe that can change....


Homemade Laundry Soap {picture tutorial} | Fabulessly Frugal: A Coupon Blog sharing Amazon Deals, Printable Coupons, DIY, How to Extreme Coupon, and Make Ahead Freezer Meals

That is the recipe I used. It took me less than a 1/2hr to do. You do need to let it sit up overnight then you can mix some at a time 50/50 with water. It makes a total of 10 gallons when mixed.


----------



## Infidel

Spent the last few days casting bullets and tumble lubing them. I'm casting small batches right now usually 100-150 per day. My first couple of batches were pretty crappy (a lot of wrinkled bullets) so I dumped them back in the casting pot. Still have to work out my heat issue as some of them were frosting over when dropped, lowered the temperature of the pot and it seems ok now. So far I've done about 400 or so 255gr .452" FP bullets, still need to determine if they'll need to be sized. Water dropped about 50 or so of them to try a bit harder bullet which would be my preference for hunting. Need to see how these will shoot but that may have to wait a little bit.

-Infidel


----------



## tirednurse

inceptor said:


> Homemade Laundry Soap {picture tutorial} | Fabulessly Frugal: A Coupon Blog sharing Amazon Deals, Printable Coupons, DIY, How to Extreme Coupon, and Make Ahead Freezer Meals
> 
> That is the recipe I used. It took me less than a 1/2hr to do. You do need to let it sit up overnight then you can mix some at a time 50/50 with water. It makes a total of 10 gallons when mixed.


I use this one also. would like to find a way to not use anything from the store though.


----------



## inceptor

tirednurse said:


> I use this one also. would like to find a way to not use anything from the store though.


I understand but the supplies are dirt cheap and 1 batch will last a very long time. 1 box of each and a couple bars of soap, you've got enough stuff to last at least a year, depending on how big your family is. Double supplies is still less than $20.


----------



## BigRed

Busy day today. 

Hit my first milestone with food and water storage for the family. Next goal is a long way off but I'm now feeling like I'm getting a plan in place and not as completely overwhelmed as I was a month ago.

Also made my first dutch oven damper with jam for breakfast on the brick rocket stove. First bread ever attempted without a breadmaker machine.


----------



## Inor

BigRed said:


> Busy day today.
> 
> Hit my first milestone with food and water storage for the family. Next goal is a long way off but I'm now feeling like I'm getting a plan in place and not as completely overwhelmed as I was a month ago.
> 
> Also made my first dutch oven damper with jam for breakfast on the brick rocket stove. First bread ever attempted without a breadmaker machine.


Atta boy girl! This lifestyle is a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Inor said:


> Atta boy girl! This lifestyle is a marathon, not a sprint.


I am vexed by this post, as you had the choice to throw off government oppression when they decided to take your guns but you submitted.

I don't mean you as a person but you as a country

I hold on to the hope that as a country WE will not submit.


----------



## bushrat

Two things really. First we got more veggies planted in the garden. And second, UPS delivered 1000 rnds if CCI .22LR. Great deal.


----------



## Montana Rancher

bushrat said:


> Two things really. First we got more veggies planted in the garden. And second, UPS delivered 1000 rnds if CCI .22LR. Great deal.


I have a above average IQ, but for the life of me I cannot understand what you mean?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

peaches said:


> Today I am studying for my Ham radio test. I guess it's ok if a woman wants to learn this because I am excited about it.


There were 6 women in my class and every one of them passed the test on their first try. I think , it's a very gender nuetral activity even though it does tend to attract a lot of older males.

Good luck, and don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions. I'm as newly licensed as you can get byt we have a few much more experienced folks here.


----------



## Deebo

Prepp(g)er said:


> oh yeah and quit smoking yesterday...sucks...but it's best in the long haul. i have more money for preps, my health will improve and i will not be out of breath we i can't afford to ;-)


Prepp(g)er- Congratulations, i have been not smoking Since Jan 1, 2014, Keep at it. I hope to stay off the cigs too!


----------



## BigRed

Montana Rancher said:


> I am vexed by this post, as you had the choice to throw off government oppression when they decided to take your guns but you submitted.
> 
> I don't mean you as a person but you as a country
> 
> I hold on to the hope that as a country WE will not submit.


I was a child at the time the government cracked down on australian gun ownership and definitely not an expert on aussie gun politics but from memory it was widely in response to a horrible mass shooting in Tasmania. Gun crime was such a rare event and People were so horrified after the shooting that the change in laws were widely accepted.

I think it's a completely different culture though here- we've never had constitutional recognition on a right to arms and it seems to have always been a lot harder to get your hands on a firearm, even before they cracked down on licensing. It's still possible now to get a gun license, just lots of hoops to jump through.

With the historical precedent and volume of gun owners- I can't see a similar firearms crackdown being successful in the USA.


----------



## Denver

Deebo said:


> Prepp(g)er- Congratulations, i have been not smoking Since Jan 1, 2014, Keep at it. I hope to stay off the cigs too!


Good luck to both Deebo and Prepp(g)r
I have been cig less since March 20, 2014. This is the first time in 40 years I really want to quit. A big reason is due to getting more into prepping. 
See smoking as a waste of resourses and something else to get in the way. 
In the way meaning my BOB weighed in at about 35lbs. 25lbs of Marlboro and the rest nonesential supplies. LOL


----------



## Prepp(g)er

Deebo said:


> Prepp(g)er- Congratulations, i have been not smoking Since Jan 1, 2014, Keep at it. I hope to stay off the cigs too!


hey deebo, that's a motivational boost for me. if you did it 3 months ago, i'll have to try too...this time it must work.

@denver: really trying to to it this time- before i felt i was just pressured into "wanting" to quit.... i've been smoking american spirit rolling tobacco...1oz pack every 2-3 days


----------



## Prepp(g)er

inceptor said:


> Homemade Laundry Soap {picture tutorial} | Fabulessly Frugal: A Coupon Blog sharing Amazon Deals, Printable Coupons, DIY, How to Extreme Coupon, and Make Ahead Freezer Meals
> 
> That is the recipe I used. It took me less than a 1/2hr to do. You do need to let it sit up overnight then you can mix some at a time 50/50 with water. It makes a total of 10 gallons when mixed.


i'm gonna try it out... just have to figure out, where to buy the ingredients....argh!!!thanks inceptor. i spend way to much money on f****ng soap. any savings will go to preps ;-)


----------



## Notsoyoung

Yesterday I bought a 25lb bag of rice, 200 .357 bullets (125 gr hp), 100 rds of .45 acp brass, and loaded 100 rds of .223.


----------



## PaulS

As long as the woman remembers her place, I suppose it is alright to learn something new. (and gives the credit to the man in her life)


----------



## peaches

Just bought more can goods on sale, trying to buy when things are on sale to save money.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

10 candles and a large hand drill at a yard sale for $6.50. Yay.


----------



## Infidel

Wandered into Gander Mtn today and lo and behold they had .22lr ammo on the shelf behind the gun counter. Still won't let you buy more than one box at a time but I managed a 525rd box of bulk federal. Went back a couple hours later to see if I could score another box and it was gone. Still had some 50rd boxes on the shelf and some CCI stuff but not what I was looking for. Maybe it's finally coming back. I hope so I got 2 boys that want to do a lot of shooting this summer.

-Infidel


----------



## Reptilicus

Stopped by Academy on the way home and lo and behold, 22 lr! The new gold standard! Was sorely disappointed when I was limited to 2 50rd. boxes. Now I can shoot the 10/22 for 5 minutes!! Yippee Skippy!!


----------



## PrepperLite

Rolled my sleeves up and helped my father with some work around his property.

At the end of the day as i was loading up the truck he pulled a very nice Leopold and a few boxes of quality ammo that he was no longer using out of his safe. He handed them to me and told me to keep them since i had recently acquired a new rifle (thus completing my Prepper Gunset!!!). Needless to say i was surprised for as my labor is not that expensive!

I just hope i can find the right rings (i seem to be having trouble finding them) and get it zeroed in before i deploy at the end of the month!


----------



## bushrat

Put some tomato plants in the ground, and received another shipment of 1000 rnds of CCI .22LR from UPS. Been a good day.


----------



## Smitty901

House full of seeds germinating . Still winter out side.
Ordered 1000 rounds of some fair price 5.56


----------



## DennisP

Downloaded 40+ different manuals/pamphlets. Basic survival, trapping, first aid, canning, gardening just to name a few. Wife planted a bunch of tomato seeds.


----------



## peaches

Planted tomatoes, onions, peppers and lettuce today. Went to a garage sale and bought a pressure cooker for $10 and picked up some jars. Overall a good day.


----------



## Grim Reality

Spent the last few days putting various spices (black pepper, cayenne pepper, crushed red pepper, onion powder, chili powder, 
garlic powder, sage, cinnamon, salt, sugar, boullion cubes (beef & chicken), cloves, etcetera) into vacumm packed mason jars.
Covering my books with protective mylar (well...it's SOME kind of protective plastic with a mild adhesive quality) on my most
important books. To my way of thinking a book is a Kindle or a Nook or what-have-you that needs no battery. Built a hand-
powered water pump. Bought some extra canning supplies, added extra medications to my larder, ordered some more fire-
starting tools, and so on and so on.......


----------



## jeff70

Wife got a bunch of seeds planted, and a new 185 gallon water tank was delivered.


----------



## Smitty901

Going riding I need to reinforce my sanity. Riding helps my focus.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Got some Butane/propane mixed fuel containers for my inexpensive Ndor camping stove. Received a Galco holster, leather Speed loader belt carrier, and leather belt ammo pouch for my new Wiley Clapp edition Ruger GP 100 .357 magnum revolver.

(Waiting the 2-3 weeks for the Police Dept to issue the "Permit to Acquire" a handgun. In Hawaii every handgun you buy has to go through that application/waiting period.)

Got some Arkansas Hard & Soft sharpening stones to sharpen up dull knives.

Anyone have recommendations for a good camp percolating type Coffee pot?


----------



## tirednurse

Canning 100lb of beef today. running out of jars again. Just about time to go give those cashiers something to talk about. They just can't get over people buying 20 cases of jars at a time. Go figure..........


----------



## inceptor

tirednurse said:


> Canning 100lb of beef today. running out of jars again. Just about time to go give those cashiers something to talk about. *They just can't get over people buying 20 cases of jars at a time. Go figure..........*


:lol: Good for you! ::clapping::


----------



## Inor

tirednurse said:


> Canning 100lb of beef today. running out of jars again. Just about time to go give those cashiers something to talk about. They just can't get over people buying 20 cases of jars at a time. Go figure..........


Where do the jars go? Every year Mrs Inor buys cases and cases of jars. We have plenty of extra lids and even a case of the Tattler lids in each size. But she never ends up using them because she is buying more damn jars. Somewhere there must be a HUGE warehouse full of the used once canning jars.


----------



## tirednurse

Inor said:


> Where do the jars go? Every year Mrs Inor buys cases and cases of jars. We have plenty of extra lids and even a case of the Tattler lids in each size. But she never ends up using them because she is buying more damn jars. Somewhere there must be a HUGE warehouse full of the used once canning jars.


Mine all end up in the same room. However they remain full or I would never get ahead would I? Since I can pretty much anything imaginable I can go through a lot of jars. My cellar shelves literally hold almost 5000 jars so that's a lot of trips through the check out line over the years


----------



## Slippy

Built another raised bed for veggies. Started building an arbor over the raised bed to give me some shade then the rains came...again!


----------



## Will2

bit of a preprep but i've registered for red crosses standard first aid aed hcp and the sp100 course w/ the fitness test. I probably won't be hired as a fire ranger this summer but you need to do the sp100 before you can do it regardless. Even if not this summer maybe not.

Since forest fire is one of the only summer season threats up here it is good to have the skillset.
My first aid is now dated and I've only done the A or C previously but I need it for my rescue diver standards anyway not that I plan on doing dive master training this year (but maybe in the next 3 years)...Wow though 175$ is quite a bit for the first aid. I figure it is good for 3 years though.

I'll be gearing my exercise at the gym for the WFX fitness test by bringing my ruck and putting a plate or two in for laps around the indoor track here. I'm optimistic I'll pass it.

This is the sp100 (4 day course is over $1000)

SP-100 Training - Ontario Government, Ministry of Natural Resources
http://outlandplanting.ca/FullCourse.aspx


----------



## ekim

Got a chinese sks lined up for $150.00. Very clean, no bayonet but it has the cleaning rod and a sling. Don't really need it but it called my name when I saw it.


----------



## paraquack

Passed my test for Ham Radio license. Now going on to next level. My wife asked if Polish Sausage was the next level!


----------



## inceptor

Congratulations!


----------



## Infidel

ekim said:


> Got a chinese sks lined up for $150.00. Very clean, no bayonet but it has the cleaning rod and a sling. Don't really need it but it called my name when I saw it.


Even without the bayonet that's a great deal, I would have jumped on it. If you want to put it back in it's original military configuration bayonets are a dime a dozen on ebay. Seems like everyone takes them off and then decides to sell them.

-Infidel


----------



## bad

The SK bayonet can be used as a mono pod. Best used on a piece of wood.


----------



## Reptilicus

Bought 20 boxes of 250 count Diamond Kitchen matches. Wasn't a planned thing, just cruisin' down the aisle and they whispered my name as I passed. Will be vacuum sealing them this weekend. I'm a sucker for a soft whisper in the ear!!! That's why I have to try to avoid the gun shops most of the time!!


----------



## Guest

thanks for the nice welcome ^^. 220 gallons of water is great. i need to get some more water but drums are out of the question.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

tirednurse said:


> Mine all end up in the same room. However they remain full or I would never get ahead would I? Since I can pretty much anything imaginable I can go through a lot of jars. My cellar shelves literally hold almost 5000 jars so that's a lot of trips through the check out line over the years


impressive. one day i'll be there...hopefully


----------



## bad

my wife (spokes) and I have been dry walling for a couple of weeks. Today we replaced a window with a metal wall in our Faraday cage, AKA house/shop.


----------



## MrsInor

Have the dehydrator going and probably will for the next couple of days.
Inor and I tried making the soap from an earlier post. We'll see how that turns out.


----------



## Deebo

MrsInor said:


> Have the dehydrator going and probably will for the next couple of days.
> Inor and I tried making the soap from an earlier post. We'll see how that turns out.


I thought the soap was air dry? 
I guess my only prep was getting two upper wisdom teeth yanked out on Friday, and since the bottom wisdom teeth would have nothing to "push against" they came out too. Also had some "scar tissue" on the inside of my lip removed.
On top of that, I lifted some stuff at work and "broke my internal stitches" on my lapband port, so I am walking around with the eqivallant of broken ribs. I did get to spend the down time from the surgery and doctors visits with the fiance.


----------



## Inor

Deebo said:


> I thought the soap was air dry?


HAHAHA!!! The soap is air-dry.

Mrs Inor has been buying canned and frozen veggies at the store like mad lately because they have had some good sales. She is dehydrating those. The batch of dried green beans she just took out look absolutely disgusting! I'm sure I'll eat them if necessary. But they turned all black and wizzeled up like small worms.


----------



## MrsInor

They are not black, they are dark green. I told you that you need new glasses.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Inor said:


> HAHAHA!!! The soap is air-dry.
> 
> Mrs Inor has been buying canned and frozen veggies at the store like mad lately because they have had some good sales. She is dehydrating those. The batch of dried green beans she just took out look absolutely disgusting! I'm sure I'll eat them if necessary. But they turned all black and wizzeled up like small worms.


In most instances you can avoid the coloration problem by dousing them in lemon juice before drying. I may be thinking of fruit, but why not try it with vegies.


----------



## MrsInor

Montana - they are not black, they are dark green. Inor just can't see worth a damn. He won't eat green beans anyhow so I don't know why he even cares.


----------



## Inor

Montana Rancher said:


> In most instances you can avoid the coloration problem by dousing them in lemon juice before drying. I may be thinking of fruit, but why not try it with vegies.


Great! So then I am eating green worms. Thanks a lot pal!


----------



## Deebo

Inor said:


> HAHAHA!!! The soap is air-dry.
> 
> Mrs Inor has been buying canned and frozen veggies at the store like mad lately because they have had some good sales. She is dehydrating those. The batch of dried green beans she just took out look absolutely disgusting! I'm sure I'll eat them if necessary. But they turned all black and wizzeled up like small worms.


"If necessary", brother, your wife made those, so youd better eat them and smile. Now for the serious question, do you rinse the beans before drying? Anything would be better than the bannanna burntchips that I made.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Officially signed up and was voted into a local Amateur Radio club last night at their monthly meeting. Wore a hat I don't often wear that subtly advertises my former community just in case there might be others there. Lo and behold, there were two guys who are quite a bit older than me that called me over to their table right when I walked in the door. Sweet, one of them runs a Net just for us cranky old bastards.


----------



## ekim

Picked up my SKS today, very pleased with it so far. Only put 7 rounds though it today just so I could shoot it, no problems. Very clean and matching numbers. Has the cleaning rod and the kit is in the butt stock. Very good finishes and the fits are great and the action is tight. I'm very happy with it, it makes my Saiga look really sloppy to compare the SKS.


----------



## Infidel

Traded for a couple of new bullet molds. Picked up a 2 cavity .452" 200gr RNFP and a 6 cavity in the same bullet for 500 cast bullets. Molds were brand new and the bullets will be cast from them. Cast probably 150 with the 6 cavity mold tonight and that went fairly well. These should shoot pretty well in my 1911 (provided of course that they will feed well).

-Infidel


----------



## Armed Iowa

Took my new Ruger SR9 to the range for the first time! My first handgun.


----------



## Deebo

Armed Iowa said:


> Took my new Ruger SR9 to the range for the first time! My first handgun.


Sweet, something you will always remember.
No preps today.


----------



## rim

Bought 72 hour MRE's + 12 Millennium Food Bars, a pack of 500 zip strips (different sizes), 2 rolls duct brand tape, 2 rolls gorilla brand tape, UCO matches and a powerline brand car inverter to charge cell phones, etc.


----------



## peaches

I found toothbrushes at Wal-Mart for 25¢ a piece, bought a bunch of them.


----------



## Deebo

A bunch of cases of canned goods on sale at Smiths again. Got cream of chicken, four cases of green chilies, two each of corn and green peas. About 78 "fun dollars"- ( who used to say that?)
Oh, and spent the whole dang morning replacing the water heater at my house. Gotta have hot water.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Picked up 100 rounds of .45 and a box of 165 gr. Remington 30-06 ammo. Spent the afternoon cutting a new road with a Catepillar D-6 to some property.


----------



## Infidel

Went to Gander Mtn this morning and was greeted at the door by an employee handing out $10 gift cards, walked inside and there's a table full of freebies so I grabbed one of everything. Head back to the gun counter and there's a line. My rule of thumb is if you see a line at Gander you better get in it so I hop in and I see guys peeling off with boxes of .22lr ammo. Grabbed a 525rd box of Federal .22lr. Must be my lucky day. Went over to Lowes and picked up a new shovel handle, pair of work gloves, new chain for my chain saw and a gallon of bar & chain oil. Must be my lucky day today. Next on the to do list is to go start clearing out where I'm putting the new shed. Going to be a busy day.

-Infidel


----------



## Armed Iowa

Picked up 100 rounds of 9mm and a small gun vault. The Stack-on PC-95K is the same exact vault as the Nanovault 200. I got it at Dicks Sporting goods for $19.99. The Nanovault cost $34.99 at Dicks. They are EXACTLY the same unit ! Don't pay for the name! My brother and 2 friends are buying the Stack-on today. Great for locking a gun in your car or truck.


----------



## Deebo

Infidel said:


> Went to Gander Mtn this morning and was greeted at the door by an employee handing out $10 gift cards, walked inside and there's a table full of freebies so I grabbed one of everything. Head back to the gun counter and there's a line. My rule of thumb is if you see a line at Gander you better get in it so I hop in and I see guys peeling off with boxes of .22lr ammo. Grabbed a 525rd box of Federal .22lr. Must be my lucky day. Went over to Lowes and picked up a new shovel handle, pair of work gloves, new chain for my chain saw and a gallon of bar & chain oil. Must be my lucky day today. Next on the to do list is to go start clearing out where I'm putting the new shed. Going to be a busy day.
> 
> -Infidel


Gotta love freebies. Cant complain. 
My prep was to "seal the deal", tommorrow, I add two more shiny Taurus babies to the family. One 9MM 24/7 and One 40. I cant wait until 7am to hold the new babies, and smell the new smell of a gun case being opened.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

48 AAA batteries, a couple of mini flashlights, the majority of a new emergency kit for my daughter's car, and one futhermucker of an ear ache that is turning me very antisocial in a hurry, and 200 rds of .22lr for $12.


----------



## Deebo

Rigged for Quiet said:


> 48 AAA batteries, a couple of mini flashlights, the majority of a new emergency kit for my daughter's car, and one futhermucker of an ear ache that is turning me very antisocial in a hurry, and 200 rds of .22lr for $12.


Rigged, the smartest man I ever met, always told me to pee in my ear when I had an earache. He was kinda a smartass, too, becouse if you said you had chapped lips, he would say, "go to the horse stalls, lift a horses tail up, and kiss his butt". When i asked how that would prevent chapped lips , he said "It doesn't, but you wont lick them as much".
Hope laughing makes you feel better.


----------



## Inor

Deebo said:


> A bunch of cases of canned goods on sale at Smiths again. Got cream of chicken, four cases of green chilies, two each of corn and green peas. About 78 "fun dollars"- ( who used to say that?)
> Oh, and spent the whole dang morning replacing the water heater at my house. Gotta have hot water.


Deebs I am glad to see you are buying normal food again rather than that canned squid and pickled octopus scrotum again.


----------



## peaches

I got me a dehydrator and a new Lodge cast iron pan to add to my collection.


----------



## Deebo

NOW THATS SOME FUNNY STUFF, becouse I am actually at my desk right now, eating sour cream and onion crickettes.


----------



## Inor

Deebo said:


> NOW THATS SOME FUNNY STUFF, becouse I am actually at my desk right now, eating sour cream and onion crickettes.
> View attachment 5054


When I read your post to her, Mrs Inor responded "crickets?!?!" :lol:


----------



## Casie

Deebo said:


> I add two more shiny Taurus babies to the family. One 9MM 24/7 and One 40. I cant wait until 7am to hold the new babies, and smell the new smell of a gun case being opened.


I'm jealous! Oddly enough I spent some time today looking at a Taurus 9mm 1911 ss! It looks gooood. I'm gonna check some reviews and see if it might make me a good Bday gift!

Keep me posted. I'd love to hear what you think of your new pistolas!


----------



## Casie

Wait.... _c r i c k e t s ? _


----------



## Deebo

Casie, I have already purchased two taurus 9mm's (24/7). It was my anniversary present to my fiance. This 3rd 9 will just be icing on the cake. She has been carrying my Sprindfield XD .40, and she really loves it, So, naturally, I wanted a .40 of my own. I absolutely love the way the two Taurus 9 I have shoot, All the bells and whistles of very more expensive other name brands. I have had no issues, other than "not shooting them enough"! But, i will post a picture soon of the new arrivals.


----------



## Deebo

here are the twins I buaght last year.


----------



## sparkyprep

Just got done slaughtering a cow. 400 lbs. of meat, in the freezer. Should last about 6 months. Already thinking about dropping another this week.


----------



## Will2

day 1 of 2 days firstaid standard aed hcp from redcross as part of my wildland firefighting training this week.

I have the sp100 wed,thurs Friday, sat, and sunday..... I start day 2 of the first aid in about 6 hours.

This is my first time certing with red cross, last time I did it with st. john's.

as an outcome of this, I'm going to look into the wilderness first aid for my next time doing a cert if it is equiv.

Financially this is this years prepping... fighting forest fires.. the #1 natural threat up here.






#1 manmade threat is derailment or chemtruck spill until the pipeline gets converted to oil


----------



## Inor

Casie said:


> Wait.... _c r i c k e t s ? _


She was mortified that Deebo would willingly eat crickets. Silly dames...


----------



## Casie

Inor said:


> She was mortified that Deebo would willingly eat crickets. Silly dames...


I had a grasshopper jump into the frier once when we were doing a big ol' fish fry, but I couldn't get anyone to EAT it! lol!


----------



## Deebo

Casie said:


> I had a grasshopper jump into the frier once when we were doing a big ol' fish fry, but I couldn't get anyone to EAT it! lol!


Extra protein. 
I just do it for the thrill. Seeing the guy at work, when I "CRUNCHED IT" right by his ear. priceless.


----------



## Deebo

Will said:


> day 1 of 2 days firstaid standard aed hcp from redcross as part of my wildland firefighting training this week.
> 
> I have the sp100 wed,thurs Friday, sat, and sunday..... I start day 2 of the first aid in about 6 hours.
> 
> This is my first time certing with red cross, last time I did it with st. john's.
> 
> as an outcome of this, I'm going to look into the wilderness first aid for my next time doing a cert if it is equiv.
> 
> Financially this is this years prepping... fighting forest fires.. the #1 natural threat up here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1 manmade threat is derailment or chemtruck spill until the pipeline gets converted to oil


Will, coming from a "certified wildland firefighter"- GOOD JOB.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

got home from a weekend in the woods. was cold as s**t. was nice to try some stuff out and hone skills. pretty funny seeing some reactions of our friends..."lighting a fire without a lighter?impossible!!!" 2 min later: "how did you do that?"

some people sure will be goners once the shtf


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Found a grab-n-go ammo can I forgot all about. 210 carbine rnds, 25 rnds buck shot, 50 hand gun rnds. Been sitting on a shelf in the garage for years, lol.


----------



## SoCal92057

Planning for my hardwood fuel needs for next winter. Coming out of a long winter and I still have snow on the ground. Even though I am on the grid, most of my winter heat came from burning hardwood. Thankfully, I live rurally so there is plenty to harvest on my own property. Interesting thing is that with a cord of split and delivered hardwood going for about $200, it is hardly worth the time to do it yourself. Remember, there is no such thing as pre-planning only planning.


----------



## Will2

I got to do the helicopter portion of the sp100 yesterday which was sort of neat. It doesn't take a long time, however, who knows it could be useful to know. I think that it is more preshtf as when shtf helicopters will probably be a hot commodity. 

doing day 2 of the sp100 today

The helicopter thing was just basic stuff like loading, unloading via line, signals, and safe entry and departure. Fun stuff, my first time in a heli it was a much easier ride than expected.


The sp100 manual was much larger than expected, it is bible sized with over 14 chapters, it goes everywhere from what to pack, what to eat, how aircraft interface for loading, unloading, water bombing operations, ground safety, fire attacks, camp setup etc.. its actually quite abit of info to cover in 40 hours.


----------



## Will2

SoCal92057 said:


> Planning for my hardwood fuel needs for next winter. Coming out of a long winter and I still have snow on the ground. Even though I am on the grid, most of my winter heat came from burning hardwood. Thankfully, I live rurally so there is plenty to harvest on my own property. Interesting thing is that with a cord of split and delivered hardwood going for about $200, it is hardly worth the time to do it yourself. Remember, there is no such thing as pre-planning only planning.


I can't rely totally on any one fuel source, and used a mix of propane and wood. Do you have any suggestions or resources for planning wood stores? I just got what I could.


----------



## SoCal92057

Will said:


> I can't rely totally on any one fuel source, and used a mix of propane and wood. Do you have any suggestions or resources for planning wood stores? I just got what I could.


I base my projected needs upon worst case past usage and then add about 20%. Usage is highly dependent upon many factors to include if the residence is occupied during the day or not. I have a 25+ year old Englander wood stove in the basement with blower pushed, hot air ducting. I routed the wood stove ducting through the basement ceiling to the first floor. The second floor seems to do alright with convection currents taking the hot air up the stairwell. Outside, the temps can get down to about minus 30 and the house will be at about 70 on the first floor and 66 on the second. Less expensive but much more work than a central heating system running delivered energy. If the SHTF happens and the deliveries ever stop, the family will not be cold.


----------



## ekim

Picked up some more 7.62X39 ammo, added some more food supplies and 10 more 1lb tanks of propane for my small grill.


----------



## Smitty901

I read the news...... nuff said back to prepping.


----------



## Will2

today was nozzling, stranging, and pump

learned to set up and use this thing











hose techniques basically fanning/parallel and right angle seperation hose methods






tommorrow is this






ps recommended link
http://www.youtube.com/user/TraditionsTraining


----------



## SecretPrepper

Made new zipper pulls half with sinkers and hooks and half with wire for snares.


----------



## bushrat

Was reminded this past of how easy it is to lose the garden veggies you count on each year. Planted just a week or two early and along comes a late frost, and zap! It's gone. Replanting the tomatoes, peppers, and potatoes. Really didn't expect to lose the potatoes. Oh well.


----------



## tirednurse

bushrat said:


> Was reminded this past of how easy it is to lose the garden veggies you count on each year. Planted just a week or two early and along comes a late frost, and zap! It's gone. Replanting the tomatoes, peppers, and potatoes. Really didn't expect to lose the potatoes. Oh well.


I would guess that the potatoes would come back if left alone. Frost may have damaged the foliage but the tuber will be ok and just send out another shoot. Tomatoes and peppers are the last things I put in the garden. It is better to leave them under cover until the temps are in the 80's and the soil nice and warm.


----------



## sparkyprep

Spent some time at the range. Dialed my EOTech.

Thank you to the respondents to my post about this.


----------



## Will2

did the orienteering and equipment modules today

tomorrow is the test

so over the past 4 days we have done
aircraft operations, handheld radio use, equipment management, heavy equipment, fire suppression basics, healthsafetywellness, teamwork, intro to ics, fire behaviour, hand tools, fuel handling, the powerpump, hose stuff, patrol and mopup, bush oreintation, and camp operations, tommorrow we use some propane equipment and setup tents andtake the test. It was a pretty good little course.


----------



## hotpig27

Did some Mylar bagging today. 
10 pounds white rice
8 pounds granulated white sugar
6 pounds elbow macaroni
6 pounds whole oats

I also sealed a small surgical kit in a bag. I ordered more oxygen absorbers and Mylar bags.


----------



## kevincali

Well, no more preps for me. I used them all, tore down my rainwater collection system, and sold all my guns. I may keep the fruit trees but may just clear the land. 

I figure, if anything drastic happens, the government will take care of me. Good luck with all your preps my prepping family


----------



## Casie

kevincali said:


> Well, no more preps for me. I used them all, tore down my rainwater collection system, and sold all my guns. I may keep the fruit trees but may just clear the land.
> 
> I figure, if anything drastic happens, the government will take care of me. Good luck with all your preps my prepping family


And don't forget that boating accident you had! I had one too! That was such a dern shame. Oh well, good thing we got's the gov'ment!


----------



## kevincali

Casie said:


> And don't forget that boating accident you had! I had one too! That was such a dern shame. Oh well, good thing we got's the gov'ment!
> 
> View attachment 5168


How'd you know about the boating accident?!!?

Who would have thought that a boat sinks without that little plug in the back. Now I know!


----------



## paraquack

I loaded everything I had (including my firearms and ammo) into a sailboat I bought at a flea market. Got the thing all set and set sail out of Mexico for a trip to Freeport in the Bahamas. I hardly got 30 miles out and fell overboard. The last I saw, it was sailing toward an oil rig before it collided and sank. Thank God I had my life preserver on. The damn wind was blowing me away from the oil rig and I thought for sure I was going to end up shark bait. I actually fell asleep and later on, something hit me in the back. Thought for sure it was that shark with my name on it. I turned around ready to punch it in the nose and low and behold I drifted right back into the harbor and bumped into a pier. So, I lost everything, but at least I have my life and can start working on replacing everything.


----------



## Moonshinedave

Made about 35 of these




and about a dozen wax and sawdust starters molded in tealight containers, produce a good flame for a little over ten minutes.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I was fortunate enough to buy a used Honda Rancher 4x4 ATV on Friday. It was a 2010 model with only 86 hours on it and in great shape. I spent most of the day welding up brackets for a front basket. The rest of the time I spent giving my kids rides around the farm. They loved it and I had a great Easter.


----------



## Will2

finished the sp100 course today

http://outlandplanting.ca/FullCourse.aspx

now waiting on some fires in a month or two, to see if I can get some deployment by july or august as a type 2.

it would be nice if there was a demand for green fire rangers somewhere as the full time staffed hours would be great.

eagerly watching

http://www.affes.mnr.gov.on.ca/Maps/Fire/FireMap.html
http://www.affes.mnr.gov.on.ca/Maps/danger/dangermap.html

ps I've been suffering under electronic disruption for the past week since downloading that two us military medical pdfs supplied by one guy on this website in a thread perhaps it was in medical perhaps unrelated but it started after adobe couldn't open them... now I've refreshed windows 8 multiple times and still getting frequent not responding message and freeze ups

massive list of us fieldmanuals

I was running fine when I had antiddos software up and think it may be some sort of internal loopback that was rooted in or something.


----------



## tirednurse

kevincali said:


> Well, no more preps for me. I used them all, tore down my rainwater collection system, and sold all my guns. I may keep the fruit trees but may just clear the land.
> 
> I figure, if anything drastic happens, the government will take care of me. Good luck with all your preps my prepping family


are you being serious? what happened?


----------



## kevincali

tirednurse said:


> are you being serious? what happened?


Semi serious. House is for sale, gotta have good curb appeal. Have my eye on property in Kentucky. If my house sells soon, I'll be moving. Leaving this god forsaken shithole called California. The libs can have it


----------



## tirednurse

kevincali said:


> Semi serious. House is for sale, gotta have good curb appeal. Have my eye on property in Kentucky. If my house sells soon, I'll be moving. Leaving this god forsaken shithole called California. The libs can have it


Did your Grandma pass? I'm glad for you that you are finally getting out of there. California is one place I would avoid


----------



## kevincali

No my gramma didn't pass. 

The hope is to buy and set up a place out there, then have my gramma sell her place out here, and move her out to Kentucky.


----------



## tirednurse

kevincali said:


> No my gramma didn't pass.
> 
> The hope is to buy and set up a place out there, then have my gramma sell her place out here, and move her out to Kentucky.


That's good. I was wondering if that was why I wasn't seeing many of your terrific posts lately. Kentucky is a long was away. But if that is where you and your Grandma want to be then I wish you luck in your move. What is drawing you? family? 
Much different climate and growing seasons there.


----------



## kevincali

Yeah, haven't been posting much. Spending my time cleaning the house, decluttering, organizing, and doing small repairs. 

I have family out that way. There is currently property within my budget for sale. I it sells, then I will be looking elsewhere, but I'm trying not to let this property pass. 

My prep for today? Picked up 100 rounds of .22 and 750 of 9mm


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Best of luck Kevin. Getting out of there is a smart move, even if the S never HTF anymore than it already has.


----------



## jimLE

*i added 
cinnamon basil 
genovese basil
garlic chives
lemon mint
parsley single(broad)leaf
tobacco midewiwan sacred tobacco
to my seed bank..in which i received today..*


----------



## slewfoot

Today we reviewed the BOB to double check the supply's in it. In fine shape.
Also the supply's in the car. If we are caught away from home we keep 3-4 days of drinking water, dried foods, fishing kit, warm clothing, you get the idea. we also have and I don't know how many out there have this but a hose with a squeeze bulb in the middle for transferring fluids like gas. have two one for water also.


----------



## paraquack

Ordered my 260 gallon freshwater tank. Will feel so relieved when it arrives.


----------



## kevincali

paraquack said:


> Ordered my 260 gallon freshwater tank. Will feel so relieved when it arrives.


When I got my 2 330's and yet both filled, it was a big relief. I'm hoping the concrete tanks on my soon to be home are cisterns. That'll be quite a significantly larger amount of storage than 2 330s hahaha

If you have more space, get more. I already used about 300 gallons watering the fruit trees. I don't know if its because we're having unseasonably hot weather, or what, but the trees are taking a bunch of water. I initially was only going to water during the peak heat waves, but we've been seeing 90's when it should be 70's. so I've had to use more water. Same should hold true for humans. Hotter = more necessary water. 260 sounds like a lot, but it really isn't.

But it's a start. And welcome to the addiction. I started with 1 330 which turned to 2 330's which lead to an additional 330 in blue barrels. Pics of your setup when done


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I got off work early to put some sulpher on the vineyard (prevents mildew) and then painted up the rack I built yesterday for my new (used) ATV.


----------



## Trags

Picked up more wheat, corn and rice to mill when needed, also started to work out the bug on my etoh still, so hopefully it will be able to kick out usable fuel. Pick up a third small green house, also found a great book on hydroponics.


----------



## Smitty901

Switched out more lights in the house to LED. Well worth it far more light and a huge reduction in power needed.


----------



## Infidel

Been busy around here the last week or so and haven't been on here much so let's see I picked up a headlamp at Gander Mtn the other day, it was on sale and I figured I'd give one a try and see if I like it. Also been doing some work around here getting my yard tools back in working condition. Mostly fixing shovel handles and an axe handle. Also started work on a small wood carving knife made from a hacksaw blade. I've been casting and sizing bullets like mad and finally got out this past Friday and sent some lead down range, they shot pretty well and I managed to keep 6 shots in the head of a standard B27 target off hand at 25yds. I need to see if I can find my pistol rest to really see how they shoot but for now I'm happy. Also managed to score another 525rds of Federal .22lr ammo.

-Infidel


----------



## 2000ShadowACE

Two water filtration units and solid fuel tabs. Water is taken care of. Now it's time to get a vacuum sealer and start making dried meals.


----------



## tango

Shadowace, which vacuum sealer are you considering?

Are you replacing one or buying new?


----------



## DanteAHellsong

Purchased a pound of dried beef stock and put it into a sealed container from the empties of my spice cabinet. Also used the magic bullet to pulp some news paper, gonna make a few water proof fire starters this weekend. PM me if you want info on water proof fire starter tablets. They are easy to make and small enough for any BOB


----------



## PaulS

I have been busy getting my out buildings ready for the next inspection. I finally got to (had to) pull the plywood door (sheets screwed in place) off the shop building and hung the real doors. Had to do that so I could continue to install sheathing on the interior walls. Now I have to move all the stuff from one side of the building to the other so I can continue to hang dry wall on the ceiling and sheathing on the remaining walls. Just two more inspections and then my taxes go up........ but I will be able to use the out buildings.

The potatoes are coming up - time to berm them so they produce more taters. The rest of the garden seems to be doing well and my wife has been putting in flowers - just to make herself feel better.


----------



## DennisP

Got a crazy look from my wife yesterday when she found my toilet paper tube filled with dryer lint. I just started filling it a week or two ago and it's almost full. I wrapped the whole thing with packing tape and will use a couple more pieces to cap it when full. I figure a couple in each of our bags should help with fire starting. Started hardening off all of the veggie plants today as well.

Big news is we came to an agreement with a seller on a 10 acre piece of property in southern Mississippi. Paperwork is being drawn up today and we should be able to close within the next week or so.


----------



## paraquack

PaulS said:


> I have been busy getting my out buildings ready for the next inspection. I finally got to (had to) pull the plywood door (sheets screwed in place) off the shop building and hung the real doors. Had to do that so I could continue to install sheathing on the interior walls. Now I have to move all the stuff from one side of the building to the other so I can continue to hang dry wall on the ceiling and sheathing on the remaining walls. Just two more inspections and then my taxes go up........ but I will be able to use the out buildings.
> 
> The potatoes are coming up - time to berm them so they produce more taters. The rest of the garden seems to be doing well and my wife has been putting in flowers - just to make herself feel better.


Thanks for the idea.
Never heard of berming potatoes. I assume you pile dirt up around the plant or???


----------



## PaulS

You can use straw, bark, or loose soil and just keep it as high as you can without covering the leafy part of the plant. (I use straw and soil mix and it makes it easier when harvesting)


----------



## Prepp(g)er

some pistol training today...getting better...


----------



## jimb1972

144 double rolls of charmin. Also working on my garden and getting the plants I started inside acclimated.


----------



## Will2

not really a prep but prep related. finished the wfx-fit today and got the inter-national export standard at 11:03

it may not seem hard but you have to walk it so getting a time lower than say 10 minutes would be a challenge. as say that is 33 laps that works out to cutting the time below 18 seconds per 40m walking. You could probably maybe get down to 9:30 but I think for anyone other than a speed walker it would be rough.

Home

It is only needed for initial attack fire ranger crews in Canada.

national time is 14:30 I think

Item

Distance; # of times over ramp

Carry Pump on Back

160 metres; 4 X 40 metres over ramp 8 times

Hand Carry Pump

80 metres; 2 X 40 metres over no ramps

Hose Pack Lift & Carry on Back

1 kilometre; 25 X 40 metres over ramp 50 times

Charged Hose Advance

80 metres; 2 X 40 metres over no ramps

ramp is 35 degree pitch, 1.22 metres
my time was around a 7km/h (4.4 mph)walking pace. with about 30kg (70lbs) on me.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Reloaded some 9 mm rounds.


----------



## Will2

picked up a few things as I change gears tomorrow, need to reassess my plans and prepare kit for outdoors as well as more work on my Bug in project










found a jacket today for spring not sure how the Russian winter jack I got would do on hikes.

Also would like to get my m class license for bikes not sure if it will be ok for riding.






I kept a water bottle too!

now before you laugh

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_guard

finished the red cross sfa cpr/aed hcp this morning


----------



## Reptilicus

Picked up 400 rds of 30.06 AP cartridges. Don't have a .06 but was too good a deal to pass on. Those bullets would sure load up nice in some 308 brass. Might have some primed .06 brass for sale or trade in the near future. Now back to my plotting and planning! Cheers!!!


----------



## jimLE

* i just trimmed back some tree branches ,when it comes to my sitting area in one side yard.because of them,i couldn't see across the field behind my home while sitting out there..there's a hwy 21 yard sale 1st weekend of every may.it goes from crocket tx to the Texas/Louisiana border.im gonna sell my stuff that i no longer need so i can buy more prepps..*


----------



## SurvivalistApothecary

Rather than doing my clinic report what I did was added 5 extra pushups to my 5 sets and ordered some new medical supplies / repacking my main FAK. Also ordered a new 5.11 rush 24 pack and rush pack for a BOB for the Mrs (She'll be delighted pmsl)


----------



## Inor

Ordered another 50 pounds of green espresso beans.

Last weekend, Mrs Inor and I got new sleeping bags that are good to -20F without an additional liner!


----------



## Will2

Back home and doing some stuff, cleared out some more stuff today... the goal is to get everything out of the house so that I can work on the structure/foundation etc.. and/or get it set up as a seasonal greenhouse. There was some more push on the foundation and I am a little concerned need to figure out how I can reinforce the structure with wood from the forest or dirt etc.. natural building materials budget is pretty much 0 on the place.

I did get a few 10 and 20 watt LEDs that I'm going to see about getting hooked up for LED lighting at 12v. 

I am also looking into my batteries, I ordered some new AGM batteries for my system as the freezing over the winter drained my batteries out and they are reading at 10.5v which means they may not come back. I'm looking into the desulfidation stuff and and got a battery tester charger, but will be waiting.

My propane generator arrived, with a little oil in it, it was suppose to ship without oil. Anyway I added in some more and got it cranked up so that is good. I'm going to hold off on recharging the batteries until the charger arrives, even though it is enticing to charge it off the 10 amp dc battery charging terminals on the generator. I'm going to give the shchumacher I bought a go first.

Schumacher SE-5212A 2/10/50 Amp Automatic 


I was going to get vmax batteries again.. but customs was a bit of a hastle last time. They have free shipping in the US but not to canada, I sacrificed a little AH on the new ones I got about 40 AH less on the four batteries, but they were in Canada so no customs and the tax was inclided. the four came out to about 1180. Vmax had some 155AH batteries 4 of them would have ran about $1800 but I really do not have any sort of budget for it.
12V 100AH SLA AGM Battery

The Vmax worked well solid batteries. 

Now in a best case scenario I will get my old bank back to life and have it as my dummy load, or a backup bank.

None the less it has mostly been cleaning and organizing today. Doing some testing.

It should be a fairly boring two weeks before I have electricity again at my place.

Days are going fast...

And yes I could run my generator for electricity but at $3.50 to $4 an hour I really do not need it right now.

Plently to keep me busy right now.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Inor said:


> Ordered another 50 pounds of green espresso beans.
> 
> Last weekend, Mrs Inor and I got new sleeping bags that are good to -20F without an additional liner!


Those should serve you well in the Minnesota summer, but you might want to think twice about them for Oklahoma in June.


----------



## Armed Iowa

Building heavy duty shelving in my basement for preps !


----------



## Notsoyoung

Loaded some .40 S&W rounds.


----------



## spokes

We planted four fifty foot rows of sweet corn, one fifty foot row of green beans, 11 hills of squash in our garden today. 'Bad' disked over an acre of pasture to put in a food plot for fall deer hunting. We had 7 bags of expired soy beans give to us by a local farmer. Planted half last year and the deer loved them.

I have sore muscles that I never knew I possessed!


----------



## paraquack

Made room in my garage. My new water tank arrives today!


----------



## spokes

Added two one gallon jugs of bleach to the pantry.


----------



## jimb1972

Working on getting the rest of my garden in.


----------



## Spooky110

Got in line for a couple of custom knives.


----------



## Will2

planted three sister multiple types today. From seed I got two years ago.

Need to use it up so I've been planting the last few days as almost all the snow is gone now.

I figure that I might not get more frost until September.

I planted some more into the mound I made last year, and I started experimenting with ways to make gourd/sqaush hills. Today I put some old peices of tree/logs and displaced the soil overtop it. I've also been working back into the soil the leaves from last fall, as I recall that topsoil composed mostly of decomosed leaves is some of the healthiest soil around so I'm working on building that up a bit. I also am spreading my compost in the back where I have a whole bunch of now 3 or 4 year old trees. I had planted apple and peach and pear but was told that they are all balsalm poplar etc.. 

None the less also did some more yard stuck. Transported a chicot to a wood/log pile, and worked out a bit with logs, trying to increase my ability to move logs, so I've been incorporating a bit of cross fit. Also practicing a tiny tiny bit with throwing logs/chucking logs/sticks and using them in the greek phalanx methods getting natural club feels and best method for club swings etc.

I've been trying to identify with how neanderthal may have felt, or how more primitive societies in the post glacial period may have faired without atlatl and bow technologies.

I also was on the fence for getting a new Unisolar panel.. I think it is about 135 watts for under 400.

For you people in the states, this thing for $200 with free shipping is a steal imo.

These are absolutely awsome laminates, very hardy and they perform well. Sort of sad the company went out of business and was bought out.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/r.html?R=D...B002MWFFWM/ref=pe_225750_112480710_em_1p_0_ti

IMO if you have a south facing roof and need to reshingle consider these things.

This will be my third panel and I got it to go with the batteries I need to replace the old ones. They originally came with quite a long warranty however this isn't too applcable now that the company is bust, but they are pretty good laminates.

definately worth checking out as they are selling way lower than their original retails now.

If I was in the states I would have gotten two instead of one, as I have 100$ shipping plus customs fees at about $50 which nearly doubles the price. Very very awsome buy at $200


----------



## MrsInor

Went to garage sales with Longrider. Both had a great time and picked up cheap candles, sewing stuff and lots of goodies for each of our grandkids.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I would go to a garage sale if Mrs. Inor and Longrider were there. I don't know what I would end up buying, but it would be interesting to say the least. As for today's preps, I patched 100 feet of fence-line where my cows keep getting out.


----------



## paraquack

Finally! Got my 260 gallon water storage tank. Tomorrow I disinfect it, and then fill it. What a relief!


----------



## Deebo

Not today, bUt when I was getting ready for work, I remembered that these paracord shoelaces I have on, are about 6 months old, and the ends (shrink wrap tubing) have stood up extremely well.
Just had to share.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

Buys: another Gerber knife for my gf, firesteel, and some other small items to bring my gf bob in better shape..

activities: -a lot of firearms training..getting closer to finally own my first one....yeah
- two outdoor sessions, one where i lived of the land...worked...at least for the weekend  but still...

On another note: my gf gets more and more into prepping herself and she asked me yesterday night when we will go out to the woods again, cause she had so much fun and learned so much....just great..

ary i have not been on much lately, just been real busy...have a great one guys and gals


----------



## Notsoyoung

Went to the range and made sure the zero on my SKS is still good and spent some time shooting my Ruger GP-100 .357 magnum. To be honest it really wasn't intended for prepper purposes as much as a way to have some fun.


----------



## dutch16

Rotated canned goods. We don't have room for shelving that we could load from the back and take from the front, so everything not in our pantry is packed away in those big Tupperware tubs. I hate that job!


----------



## csi-tech

Dropped 7,000.00 on a new heat pump! Mine was all of ten years old and had a massive leak at the evaporator coil. Somehow this doesn't seem prepper related. Oh, I bought a box of 9mm.


----------



## jimLE

*i know its a late start.ut i finally got my corn planted.and i have my tomato seeds planted in a starter flat.now to wait out the rain,so can plant my okra and squash as well*


----------



## Will2

Burnt my fingers * singed* learned a new way to bake rice using rock cyclinders... basically an adaption to the old cook with hot stones methods.. Do not grab hot granite out of fire.. bad!

It works well though if you have stone rods that you can leave in the fire, helps with baking. 

Any old stones that don't shatter, arn't from stream bed might work.

They really do increase the rate of cooking by chucking the stones into your boiling pot while also heating from the fire.

Nothing today, but I've been shopping for metal sheet.. but in all honesty I may go with a pair of shears and cutup old appliances if you think 20$ per square foot. I'm saving 100-200$ by cutting up an old fridge...!!! and another 100-200$ on the stove, or washing machine or drier... !!

If you ever wonder where the price of these things comes from a chunk of it is the material itself.


----------



## James m

Checked the fluids in my truck. 
Added antifreeze because it was low. Checked the date on my battery. Also tried cleaning up the cab.

Going to Cabelas tomorrow morning


----------



## sparkyprep

Headed to the Keys to recover some sanity!


----------



## Notsoyoung

Cleaned and sized some .223 brass.


----------



## Infidel

Not today but a couple of days ago (kids are keeping me busy), loaded and shot up a bunch of .45 Colt with my new cast boolits. Man they shoot well, fired over a chronograph and my 9.0gr load of unique is averaging 885fps, that load should be good for man or beast if necessary. Also got a box from Tandy leather with some supplies and a big piece of leather in it, going to teach myself leatherworking starting with a holster for my Ruger Blackhawk. Also trimmed a bunch of limbs off the 3 trees in my yard and hung up a bat house that the boys and I built last fall. Been a busy week.

-Infidel


----------



## paraquack

Talked the wife into a medium sized freezer. Showed her how if we could take advantage of sales and stock up, we could save some real money.


----------



## RogerD

Traded for this.


----------



## Young_and_prepared

Weeded the garden and inspected the hive! Watermelon, cucumber, corn, and honey! Not to bad for a small prep.


----------



## Will2

Young_and_prepared said:


> Weeded the garden and inspected the hive! Watermelon, cucumber, corn, and honey! Not to bad for a small prep.


I started a sodding experiment - what I'm doing is putting sod over the top of a 24ft Terry Taurus trailer and plan to make two log sodded sections on the front and back of the thing. Its sandwiched between a house and garage, and I am seeing about naturally infilling the spaces with straw etc.. only about a foot or foot and and a half and two feet perfect for insulating. None the less the sodding stuff took up most of my activity time yesterday and the second half is slatedfor today.

The other thing was using a battery charger to charge up my depleted deep cycle marine batteries. I was thankful that the battery which was at about 8-9V came back up to 12.7V and settled down to 12.3V overnight after resting. I am hopeful that the batteries will all be able to be recovered. I did order four new ones but it is nice they are still in a usuable state. I'd like some way to check the AH on the things to figure out how charged they are. I'll be charging up the other three over the weekend.Havn't decided yet if I will get the wire and bolt connectors to crimp some new cables to double my bank size, if I will use the old bank for wind and split my wind/solar, or just keep using the old bank and keep the new bank in storage. Probably get the new cables after I figure out what my budget is like in a couple weeks.

Other than that along with sodding the roof of the garage, I have been doing some planting, not sure if anything will grow, but it is getting more usuable each passing year I think.

Today will be split betweengetting logs for my log sod ramps to the roof of the trailer, and charging the battery and finishing soding the roof. If the test goes ok.I am going to try to build up some log/earth walls around the house and garage, perhaps with some other materials too. The idea is to bury the whole three 'buildings house garage and trailer. under a loose area of sod and earth except the walls. It will take a lot of materials. With a dump truck no problem,but with only a molle II ruck and arms it is quite labourous.

Free shelter for anyone that helps 

Anyone that is up for a monster project any time this summer in helping earth embank and sod a property is more than welcome.

Also my 5 needles for my "only" syringe showed up. And tested one of them for a fit on the nozzle head.. note that those needle tips are BLOODY sharp. I just nicked the side of a finger with my test needle, and started bleeding right away, and since garlic was part of my diet it kept bleeding little prick for about 20 minutes. I will use that one for sporing and hydroponics, and keep the other four in my emergency medical and water kit.

Some other stuff arrived yesterday also, three 5lb packs of whey isolate, and a few other small things. They whey is a bit of a prep but also part of my regular diet. Its a prep because it is hopefully a 3 month supply. 15lbs of protein will hopefully last me half the summer or the whole thing if I have any firefighting deployments.

My new RedCross card also arrived and I found my missing dive certification cards. Overall though the major preps are getting those batteries back up and the sodding and gardening.

Also noticed a tiny wasp nest in my shed. Not sure if it is housed but geussing no. Too bad it aint a honey bees nest


----------



## tirednurse

paraquack said:


> Talked the wife into a medium sized freezer. Showed her how if we could take advantage of sales and stock up, we could save some real money.


better spend $50 more and get the big ones or you wont have enough room in about 2 months


----------



## Armed Iowa

Ordered a good water filter on Ebay for my bug-out bag.


----------



## machinejjh

Spent $25 on a Dinner/10 gun raffle that is tonight. Hope to eat strange wild game, and win a firearm!


----------



## James m

James m said:


> Checked the fluids in my truck.
> Added antifreeze because it was low. Checked the date on my battery. Also tried cleaning up the cab.
> 
> Going to Cabelas tomorrow morning


Cabelas was deserted and there wasn't the selection there used to be. No surefire flashlights or the inflatable boat I was looking for.


----------



## Reptilicus

Had gotten behind in my yard work so I hired a whole wrecking crew (the grandkids) to help me get things back into shape. They are napping right now because of the heat but once it cools down a bit I'll start cracking the whip on them again, lol! Then this evening it will be off to Dairy Queen for burgers and ice cream. Also ordered 10 of the new Magpul 7.62 25LR/SR 292 magazines from Brownell's, 25 rds. each and these have a window! Am looking forward to seeing if they are as reliable as the earlier models are but being from Magpul I feel very confident that they will be.


----------



## PaulS

I built a new battery support for my car and replaced the front u-joint. There are no replacement for my old car so I built what I needed. 
I was exercising my skills that will be of great value after the SHTF.


----------



## James m

I added a cooler to the back of my truck. Its permanent! Its strapped in with ratcheting tie downs. I had to put a board between the cooler and the bed because of the hinges. But I wound up putting it backwards because the board wasn't thick enough for the hinges full motion. 
Its good for tools or groceries also.
I plan on it being a light tool box mostly. Theres no room under my seats for jumper cables of my wrench set so it takes up a passenger seat. A metal tool box will make my truck worthless for carrying anything because its a short bed.


----------



## Young_and_prepared

Will said:


> I started a sodding experiment - what I'm doing is putting sod over the top of a 24ft Terry Taurus trailer and plan to make two log sodded sections on the front and back of the thing. Its sandwiched between a house and garage, and I am seeing about naturally infilling the spaces with straw etc.. only about a foot or foot and and a half and two feet perfect for insulating. None the less the sodding stuff took up most of my activity time yesterday and the second half is slatedfor today.
> 
> The other thing was using a battery charger to charge up my depleted deep cycle marine batteries. I was thankful that the battery which was at about 8-9V came back up to 12.7V and settled down to 12.3V overnight after resting. I am hopeful that the batteries will all be able to be recovered. I did order four new ones but it is nice they are still in a usuable state. I'd like some way to check the AH on the things to figure out how charged they are. I'll be charging up the other three over the weekend.Havn't decided yet if I will get the wire and bolt connectors to crimp some new cables to double my bank size, if I will use the old bank for wind and split my wind/solar, or just keep using the old bank and keep the new bank in storage. Probably get the new cables after I figure out what my budget is like in a couple weeks.
> 
> Other than that along with sodding the roof of the garage, I have been doing some planting, not sure if anything will grow, but it is getting more usuable each passing year I think.
> 
> Today will be split betweengetting logs for my log sod ramps to the roof of the trailer, and charging the battery and finishing soding the roof. If the test goes ok.I am going to try to build up some log/earth walls around the house and garage, perhaps with some other materials too. The idea is to bury the whole three 'buildings house garage and trailer. under a loose area of sod and earth except the walls. It will take a lot of materials. With a dump truck no problem,but with only a molle II ruck and arms it is quite labourous.
> 
> Free shelter for anyone that helps
> 
> Anyone that is up for a monster project any time this summer in helping earth embank and sod a property is more than welcome.
> 
> Also my 5 needles for my "only" syringe showed up. And tested one of them for a fit on the nozzle head.. note that those needle tips are BLOODY sharp. I just nicked the side of a finger with my test needle, and started bleeding right away, and since garlic was part of my diet it kept bleeding little prick for about 20 minutes. I will use that one for sporing and hydroponics, and keep the other four in my emergency medical and water kit.
> 
> Some other stuff arrived yesterday also, three 5lb packs of whey isolate, and a few other small things. They whey is a bit of a prep but also part of my regular diet. Its a prep because it is hopefully a 3 month supply. 15lbs of protein will hopefully last me half the summer or the whole thing if I have any firefighting deployments.
> 
> My new RedCross card also arrived and I found my missing dive certification cards. Overall though the major preps are getting those batteries back up and the sodding and gardening.
> 
> Also noticed a tiny wasp nest in my shed. Not sure if it is housed but geussing no. Too bad it aint a honey bees nest


Sounds like your next few months will be interesting! Good luck!


----------



## BagLady

Will said:


> I started a sodding experiment - what I'm doing is putting sod over the top of a 24ft Terry Taurus trailer and plan to make two log sodded sections on the front and back of the thing. Its sandwiched between a house and garage, and I am seeing about naturally infilling the spaces with straw etc.. only about a foot or foot and and a half and two feet perfect for insulating. None the less the sodding stuff took up most of my activity time yesterday and the second half is slatedfor today.
> 
> The other thing was using a battery charger to charge up my depleted deep cycle marine batteries. I was thankful that the battery which was at about 8-9V came back up to 12.7V and settled down to 12.3V overnight after resting. I am hopeful that the batteries will all be able to be recovered. I did order four new ones but it is nice they are still in a usuable state. I'd like some way to check the AH on the things to figure out how charged they are. I'll be charging up the other three over the weekend.Havn't decided yet if I will get the wire and bolt connectors to crimp some new cables to double my bank size, if I will use the old bank for wind and split my wind/solar, or just keep using the old bank and keep the new bank in storage. Probably get the new cables after I figure out what my budget is like in a couple weeks.
> 
> Other than that along with sodding the roof of the garage, I have been doing some planting, not sure if anything will grow, but it is getting more usuable each passing year I think.
> 
> Today will be split betweengetting logs for my log sod ramps to the roof of the trailer, and charging the battery and finishing soding the roof. If the test goes ok.I am going to try to build up some log/earth walls around the house and garage, perhaps with some other materials too. The idea is to bury the whole three 'buildings house garage and trailer. under a loose area of sod and earth except the walls. It will take a lot of materials. With a dump truck no problem,but with only a molle II ruck and arms it is quite labourous.
> 
> Free shelter for anyone that helps
> 
> Anyone that is up for a monster project any time this summer in helping earth embank and sod a property is more than welcome.
> 
> Also my 5 needles for my "only" syringe showed up. And tested one of them for a fit on the nozzle head.. note that those needle tips are BLOODY sharp. I just nicked the side of a finger with my test needle, and started bleeding right away, and since garlic was part of my diet it kept bleeding little prick for about 20 minutes. I will use that one for sporing and hydroponics, and keep the other four in my emergency medical and water kit.
> 
> Some other stuff arrived yesterday also, three 5lb packs of whey isolate, and a few other small things. They whey is a bit of a prep but also part of my regular diet. Its a prep because it is hopefully a 3 month supply. 15lbs of protein will hopefully last me half the summer or the whole thing if I have any firefighting deployments.
> 
> My new RedCross card also arrived and I found my missing dive certification cards. Overall though the major preps are getting those batteries back up and the sodding and gardening.
> 
> Also noticed a tiny wasp nest in my shed. Not sure if it is housed but geussing no. Too bad it aint a honey bees nest


That's an awsome idea. I have often thought of a double walled house with walk space in between. I think the efficiency of heating and cooling would be really good.


----------



## BagLady

What did I do today for preps? Nada. It's Mama's Day! Yesterday I weeded the small garden, and we sprayed the fruit trees.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

going fishing on tuesday so i assembled my kit today.while i was at it, i made some improvements on my gfs fishing kit that goes in her bob...how i look forward to a day of peace and quiet on the lake...have a great week y'all


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I spent the morning installing shelving in my shipping container which will hold some of my preps when I finish it. I picked up a couple of old used steel cabinets with doors on them also. I plan on cleaning them up, painting them and using them to store a few weapons and ammo in the container. The afternoon was spent farming. I worked on my irrigation and sprayed out a tank of Round-up. I did make a nice breakfast for my wife and kids for mothers day also.


----------



## machinejjh

machinejjh said:


> Spent $25 on a Dinner/10 gun raffle that is tonight. Hope to eat strange wild game, and win a firearm!


Well, I didn't win anything but I got eat rabbit, squirrel, goose and elk. Loved the elk! Spent some time discussing plans with my shtf partner, and had a good time. Well worth it.


----------



## Will2

machinejjh said:


> Well, I didn't win anything but I got eat rabbit, squirrel, goose and elk. Loved the elk! Spent some time discussing plans with my shtf partner, and had a good time. Well worth it.


I put the solar system back online today and tested it out. Researching on hooking up the 12v 10-20 watt power leds today.

Also to be reading up on doubling my bank size and probably get to doing some labour latter in the day... cold chilly day.

I finished turfing the roof of the trailer over the weekend and am working on building up the hill ramp in the back. Also more gardening on the weekend. Trying a variety of different planting types.


----------



## wtxprepper

bartered some gunsmith work for 6 cases of mres this weekend, added more water, otc meds and canned goods to stock also

getting the shelter ready with more shelving, went and checked on the bol a couple weeks ago, and looking into some more housing options and a backup well

high winds destroyed some of my panels so get to order some more of those in the near future been pretty busy lately with the preps


----------



## Kauboy

Tack welded some rickety metal shelving that will serve as an upgrade to my current food storage location that currently consists of only one shelf.
This should increase my usable space 5 or 6 fold by going vertical with my storage.

Also picked up an IBC water tote to add to my water collection plans. Missing a top cap, but should have a solution for that pretty soon.


----------



## Slippy

Rotated some cans of food and added some extra bottles of Hoppes 9, Hoppes Oil, Knife Honing Oil and a new diamond sharpener to my stores.


----------



## MrsInor

Finished packaging some dehydrated veggies. Been a busy last few days. Had the grandson a couple of days and did a total of three days of garage sales Got a cheap book on soapmaking but not much else as far as prepping stuff.


----------



## Will2

BagLady said:


> That's an awsome idea. I have often thought of a double walled house with walk space in between. I think the efficiency of heating and cooling would be really good.


I am slowly fililng the walkspace in with insulation, both natural and that salvaged from appliances(old fridges and stoves) and other sources of insulation. The insulation is put into garbage bags to give it some weather protection.

I'll post up a graphic.






This video goes in more detail on the project as of a little over a year ago.

This has advanced though as the hills and sodding was an idea this year. I thought about sodding and earthing in the house last year or the year before, but it seems far more practical to test on the trailer. I think I am going to work on getting the garage metal roofed before trying to add sod. Weight is a concern as the garage roof is weak.

None the less I'm making headway with getting logs for the hill base in the back. Will continue with it over the week. Also a good workout bringing down Chicots and transporting the deadfall logs. There are some quality logs out there too some which I could drag back but a little too large to transport myself. I'll continue trying to increase my log moving capability hopefully I can start using logs to crease a "log house base before doing a soil embankment. Still lots of research required but the project is advancing.

I think by august I will have a better idea of how things have progressed. But goal #1 is expanding my insulation so that it is comfortable up here until December, that is the interior can be kept above freezing.

The deck in the first picture needs to be lifted to get at the foundation of the house over the summer due to frost heave repairs. I'm thinking about just turning the deck into a wall at the front of the trailer and working on the front from there. Not entirely sure just yet.

Anyway.

It is a lot of hard labour to do this stuff but it is making me a little hardier.

I'll update the video later in the season. To update the project on youtube.


----------



## jimb1972

Got all my tomato plants in, I have a few more I will give away since I decided to stop at 20. I have ten Brandywines, and ten Bloody Butchers, hopefully these heirlooms produce enough to do some canning. Also planted some Asparagus and some type of plant a buddy gave me that producers a tuber that I was told tastes like artichoke beneath a pretty sunflower type flower, I am not even sure what they are called. I think they are a Jerusalem artichoke.


----------



## jimb1972

Will said:


> View attachment 5367
> 
> 
> I am slowly fililng the walkspace in with insulation, both natural and that salvaged from appliances(old fridges and stoves) and other sources of insulation. The insulation is put into garbage bags to give it some weather protection.
> 
> I'll post up a graphic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video goes in more detail on the project as of a little over a year ago.
> 
> This has advanced though as the hills and sodding was an idea this year. I thought about sodding and earthing in the house last year or the year before, but it seems far more practical to test on the trailer. I think I am going to work on getting the garage metal roofed before trying to add sod. Weight is a concern as the garage roof is weak.
> 
> None the less I'm making headway with getting logs for the hill base in the back. Will continue with it over the week. Also a good workout bringing down Chicots and transporting the deadfall logs. There are some quality logs out there too some which I could drag back but a little too large to transport myself. I'll continue trying to increase my log moving capability hopefully I can start using logs to crease a "log house base before doing a soil embankment. Still lots of research required but the project is advancing.
> 
> I think by august I will have a better idea of how things have progressed. But goal #1 is expanding my insulation so that it is comfortable up here until December, that is the interior can be kept above freezing.
> 
> The deck in the first picture needs to be lifted to get at the foundation of the house over the summer due to frost heave repairs. I'm thinking about just turning the deck into a wall at the front of the trailer and working on the front from there. Not entirely sure just yet.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> It is a lot of hard labour to do this stuff but it is making me a little hardier.
> 
> I'll update the video later in the season. To update the project on youtube.


I look forward to the update, this video was not as informative as I had hoped.


----------



## Will2

jimb1972 said:


> I look forward to the update, this video was not as informative as I had hoped.


Yeah just need to find my sony memory stick attachment and battery charger for the sony camera. As I can't cart my laptop around as it has now been split into a hanging LCD and a desktop. I am hoping I might be able to get it setup in a week or so. If I can get the capture card working then maybe I can just record digital. See what happens. Very slow going with getting the tech set up at the moment.


----------



## DennisP

Went to Wallyworld and Harbor Freight and picked up 2 different packs of zip ties, a basic (very basic) first aid kit (Johnson and Johnson) and gallon zip lock freezer bags. Added them to my bags along with a couple packs of finger flashlights similar to these... Wholesale LED Finger Lights Lamps LED Party Laser Finger Light Beam Torch Light | eBay. We got a bunch of the lights for my sons birthday party for favors and had a few left over. I figure for a dollar per 4 pack they're worth using in an emergency. Not my first light choice, but a neat little backup


----------



## Kauboy

Stopped by our brand new WinCo.
Picked up a few more mylar bags for bulk storage. Still got some rice and salt that need packing away.
Also grabbed one of those 30-year shelf life "grab-n-go" type buckets with 3 days worth of food for 4 people. The price was a bit steep($58), but the convenience is nice in a pinch.
When they first opened about 2 months ago they started out with a large section of #10 cans of all kinds of stuff, and pallets of these buckets.
Now the stock is dwindling and they are moving what remains to obscure places. I think they are getting rid of them.
Guess I better get it while the gettins good.


----------



## Kauboy

Will said:


> Yeah just need to find my sony memory stick attachment and battery charger for the sony camera. As I can't cart my laptop around as it has now been split into a hanging LCD and a desktop. I am hoping I might be able to get it setup in a week or so. If I can get the capture card working then maybe I can just record digital. See what happens. Very slow going with getting the tech set up at the moment.


I never want to tell another man what he should do, but have you considered the potential consequences of posting an exact location of your home on YouTube?
Don't take this the wrong way, as I know I'm a newbie on here, but if we are constantly mindful of who we divulge our prepping to, maybe announcing it to the entire public's view isn't the best route to take.
Details of the interior project and surrounding landscape is excellent, and gives others great ideas, but a drill down to your exact address as an introduction might be a bit too much information to share.
Peace and love, brother. Do what you think is best.


----------



## Inor

Kauboy - 

You are a good guy! You give wise advice and do not get all pushy and in your face with it. You are A-OK!

I am going to give you the blanket apology right now though... I will screw up your name because of our good friend here, Beach Kowboy. Several of us just call him Kowboy. I am almost certain to screw up both of your names at least weekly. No offense intended.


----------



## Kauboy

Inor said:


> Kauboy -
> 
> You are a good guy! You give wise advice and do not get all pushy and in your face with it. You are A-OK!
> 
> I am going to give you the blanket apology right now though... I will screw up your name because of our good friend here, Beach Kowboy. Several of us just call him Kowboy. I am almost certain to screw up both of your names at least weekly. No offense intended.


Haha, I started noticing that name around shortly after signing up. He seems to be an upstanding guy. Being mistaken for him can't be a bad thing.


----------



## Deebo

adding canned goods. 10 sardines, and 2 more gallons of ditilled water. Forgot- four cans of ravioli, and two cans of black olives, one of which Im opening now.
Learning, (trying), to make pickles.


----------



## Dalarast

Ordered two sleepings bags for my kids today and three more water straws.


----------



## tbcota25

A mess kit (fork knife spoon bowl plate combo) and to things of inspect propellant


----------



## jimLE

*tomato is in the long starter flat.okra is in the square flat.and corn in the ground more okra has come up since i took the pic's*


----------



## alterego

This was actually completed a few days ago, but we are pretty happy and it took about three different visits to finish our little project. We were looking at present made first aid kits. We decided to make our own in a plano clear water proof box approx two gallons in size. We have every thing in there Google searches indicate are must haves. With the book and all the contents we have close to 190 dollars wrapped up in it. We have dedicated a specific spot in the kitchen drawer where it fits nice and the whole family knows where it is.


----------



## ApexPredator

I really need to get on this page more often but Ive been pouring everything into buying some land and developing a homestead operation. 
Just closed on 16.5 acres of good land.


----------



## Smitty901

large truck load of soil for the new garden I aint digging any more areas up. Finished dealing with a work issue and turned phone off. Getting the heck away for awhile to recover my sanity. Bike packed facing out sun up gone.


----------



## Infidel

I've been keeping busy getting into leatherwork (like I needed another hobby). My first project was sheath for a gerber multitool and that came out pretty well so now I'm on to holster making. Just started on a holster for a Ruger Blackhawk, the holster is based on an old George Lawrence design for a Colt SAA.

Here's the sheath:



-Infidel


----------



## Will2

bricked my laptop computer accidentally (may not seem like a prep but it gave rise to what it would be like if an EMP hit 

Luckily I have a couple old emac here one I was able to get online with. (Ironically this happened the same day I was browsing so called classified NSA spying program information and computer security related materials, sadly my laptop lcd came unplugged from the board after placing it in a microwave and removing the wifi card.. board slipped a bit I think maybe I shorted it or something, not sure what is wrong with it... but it ain't powering on...)

Considering new laptop to replace my dead system but I'm not sure I need it aside from more power consumption on the emac than a laptop.

None the less today was a non existing day for me, fishing season has started up again (so has bug season) though with the May 24 long weekend this past weekend. I've been getting to eat fish again, my fill really lots of large pike is being caught and I'm getting quite a bit of roe. Not sure why anglers generally are only interested in steak and fillets when like 90% of the non bone area of the fish is directly edible. Even the guts can be used to make garum, the head has interesting sauce in the brain, and the bone can be used to make bonemeal for gardening.

Fish remains themselves are an awsome fertalizer.

So before you throw out your next fish realize that almost all of it can be prepared for one thing or another, even the eyeballs.

I plan on working out heavily tomorrow which is why I ate my fill today and stocked up on carbs.

I have to force myself to run tomorrow.

None the less bricking ones laptop is not exactly a prep, but it did cause me to build my psychology and ween that addiction feeling to computers and up to date moderninity. I can feel the addiction of needing to have a current windows computer that can run all my applications. Deep down though I know I don't need it.

So I'm going to hold off on a new computer until I plan to travel and I think I may just get a smartphone or tablet instead this time I do have software I run though, the dilema. 

I don't recommend trying this prep.


----------



## Dalarast

Will said:


> I plan on working out heavily tomorrow which is why I ate my fill today and stocked up on carbs.
> 
> I have to force myself to run tomorrow.


I personal think this a prep that most people overlook - personal fitness. Remember I'm new here but I think with getting gear and BOB set up a lot of people need to make sure they can ruck that a few miles with little difficulty. I take my soldiers on a ruck on a week just to keep them in the mentality that all soldiers should consider themselves light infantry or be able to make that transition.

So my prep today was also fitness and also picked up a nice hiking/camp stove.... Ultralight backpacking stove.


----------



## Dalarast

After the stove purchase I realized I had no camping matches... ordered some camping matches and also a match kit for each of the slowly building BOB for each member in the house. My wife is going to be thrilled when I tell her we are giving the little girls matches


----------



## paraquack

Finally got my water tank filled and NO leaks.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Kauboy said:


> Stopped by our brand new WinCo.
> Picked up a few more mylar bags for bulk storage. Still got some rice and salt that need packing away.
> Also grabbed one of those 30-year shelf life "grab-n-go" type buckets with 3 days worth of food for 4 people. The price was a bit steep($58), but the convenience is nice in a pinch.
> When they first opened about 2 months ago they started out with a large section of #10 cans of all kinds of stuff, and pallets of these buckets.
> Now the stock is dwindling and they are moving what remains to obscure places. I think they are getting rid of them.
> Guess I better get it while the gettins good.


I just realized what WinCo is. There is one within more than reasonable distance from the homestead and it happens to be right across the street from my HAM repair/stuff guy. I had already planned on a stop at the HAM shop tomorrow so I'll be making my first visit tomorrow.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

more pistol training for me.need to keep on training..my arm becomes weak and shaky after a hundred rounds


----------



## Kauboy

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I just realized what WinCo is. There is one within more than reasonable distance from the homestead and it happens to be right across the street from my HAM repair/stuff guy. I had already planned on a stop at the HAM shop tomorrow so I'll be making my first visit tomorrow.


Be forewarned, they sell bulk goods.
However, the prices aren't always a better buy for bulk.
I buy my rice, beans, and oats from there in 25lb. bags, but when I wanted to stock up on sugar or salt, the packaged stuff saved me almost 30%.

Have fun!


----------



## Alpha-17

Prep of the day was firing a few test loads in 5.56, and then loading up about 400 of those loads for a 2 day Pistol/Carbine Course at the end of next month. Today's work brings my total up 691rds of 5.56, and 601 for .45. I'm still well short of the 1,000 I'll need for both. Guess I need to scope out the local range for more brass!


----------



## Will2

--- Police (or people that claimed to be police - later) showed up late yesterday evening after dinner, it was nearly dusk. If you follow my post you know I've had a few runnins with police. Well they were here the day before that, I was in bed so basically thought I'd check to see if they had a search warrant and entered before doing anything. ... Thing is they also did do a search --- they didn't just go to my front door... (not a big deal but they were "looking for me on my property,not just going to the door)

So I removed my front steps yesterday (prep #1) generally solicitation is not welcome if there is no front door access...

OK... so I was in bed again.. and the police show up I had my garage door open.. and once again they searched my garage area and knocked on my garage door... 

I had a youtube video playing and didn't yet know it was police but thought it was a likelyhood.

So my I had another session of communicating with police.
Who is it...
"..*police...
Do you have a warrant
No.
What is this concerning.
* some situation that doesn't require my assistance*
I don't want to talk with you.
*police continue chatting*
you are trespassing
* police continue chatting
* you are harassing me*
police continue chatting -- continue asking questions (they do the who are you - even though I've already instructed them to get off my property and they have communicated private details with me assuming I am myself
Give me your badge number and name *they have yet to identify themselves other than as *police
They refuse give no reply 
I inform them they are now just being considered regular people until they give me their badge number or service name
They continue asking for my name
I inform them again they are trespassing... and stop communicating with them after they lie to me (acting on false information most likely but you can't tell with police sometimes as they are professional liars in my experience in dealing with them, anything to get what they want even dishonesty, and otherwise fraudulent conduct.

So I followed up with complaints to the civilian police commission and inspector as I totally think they misconducted. Note all this didn't happen at my front door, it was happening with them yelling into my detached garage about 10 feet from my house which had no steps, and them yelling into another object that wasn't my house. They were directed three times that they were trespassing and refused to leave or ID themselves.

This is the standard misconduct BS that police do as part of their regular illegal activities.

I am now sleeping armed my body armour is out.. I put up a chain fence across my driveway obstructed pedestrian traffic this adds to my earth wall.. I also now have two doors between me and my non public access entrance.

I'm also now sleeping in close quarters with knives and chain and have some other unmentioned defences.. Very close to bringing out my crossbow for easy access.

I also followed up and again informed the police not to show up to my property without a warrant for any purpose. They are burning bridges.. you might say I am but no government employee or agent of Canada or Ontario or the local municipality has permission to enter my property. I have no utility services and have advised all the legal contact points that a trespass prohibition notice is filed with them and they should instruct these people not to enter my property.

It is bloody sick that I may have to resort to use of force against armed people if they continue to refuse these notices I feel legally entitled to use deadly force to remove the threat and trespass, I now consider it reasonable as they are unlawfully detaining me and it is corrupt practice. This is just bs.

None the less it relates to my preps.

I also made my first mudbrick today. still in cast.. hopefully will dry over the next week. I'm hoping I can learn from it. Also collected a lot of leaves and straw/grass for insulation and started setting up some air pockets with ducting as apparently still air has an R value of like 6 per square inch. Meanwhile I've started to infill a couple feel of straw. I would like to put the mudbricks outfront, as my first experiment. The back log area was reinforced a bit and I started using vertical logs to create a log wall, very crude. I have a lot more logs to collect to complete the back log wall. The front is going to be mudbrick and the back a log wall. both are going to be sodded over. Meanwhile I'm going to fill the roof which is already crudely a sodded green roof over with straw/hay and leaves that are covered in greenhouse covering.. going to try to get as much light materials up there as possible under a couple tarps. Not really thinking about doing the entire winter up here but am trying to extend my comfortable season as much as possible. 

So a little yard work today, and the chain fence are my two notable preps today.. my kit is out now due to the potential for more police misconduct, although not expected, it is possible.

(oh and there was a secondary element where someone who I think has been stalking me, threatened to throw my property in the lake... twist, could relate to a takedown spook but this guy seems familiar and I think it could relate to netstalking I previously experienced.. none the less I warned the guy after he threatened my property, and since he indicated he knew where I lived, I said oh why don't I follow you to find out where you live. The guy said fine but after about 10 steps turned and approached me, nearly got violent when he pulled a small object on me...not sure what it could be honestly but I didn't identify it as a weapon. It could have been a switch none the less I was very close to considering it a threat which could have resulted in defensive attacks... he nearly sparked me, luckily I have good self control and don't act rashly. None the less the guy who was a crabby bastard is now a threat to my property so it gives a little more cause for being prepared to use force not only if police abuse continues but if this guy shows up.

(Note they showed up to intimidate so I wouldn't exercise my legal rights. Police loose total respect when they tell you not to exercise your constitutional and human rights. (This all of course relates to illegal activities directed against not only myself but other individuals who are having their rights violated by the government, and ongoing corruption, indictable/felonies being carried out by people of note, and police abetting that conduct and refusing to act on evidence of corruption of justice. Just the typical sort of BS that I've come to expect from corrupt policing in Canada. It is a very dark environment when I have to uphold my rights even though the government is waging war against me, and it isn't even government that can be recognized because they arn't acting within their powers, acting criminally, and violating basic principles such as human rights. It is very dark, to know you will not be seen, and people will only see one "acting against the government" not protecting peoples constitutional and human rights - or that it is the government breaking the law, and acting illegally.

The minute I take a refusal to vacate my property as grounds to remove the threat, I know that I am going to be in a martial war that won't end with life ever being normal again if I am alive.

I'm prepared to kill them but by god I only want them to act for good not for corrupt heads.

The problem is I can only assume people who are or claiming to be police are armed and prepared to use lethal force. And there are more than one, this means I have to kill them to remove the threat. I know they are breaking the law.. so these are people who are acting criminally. It is disgusting that I am in a situation where I have to kill people to defend the law.

I can't accept armed people refusing to follow the law running around my property performing searches without my consent and refusing to vacate on notice. This is total BS.

If they arn't following the rules and their commanding officers arn't willing to have their people obey the law.. I am in a situation where anything can happen and my personal security is removed and my life is threatened.

I feel legally compelled to remove the threat if the harassment continues but it is disgusting that my life has to be ruined to protect my life and liberty.


Unfortunately my preps have a much more real and more probable rationality today.


----------



## Maxxdad

Damn!


----------



## Maxxdad

I cleared 3 trees and some brush from my field of fire.

I also finished three helmets. I kevlar and two bumps. 2 larges and one med. I have replaced the standard restraints with 4 point and added Night Vision Mounts to each. I then added flashlight/NV Illum rails to all three so that they are co-axial with the Night Vision. I hate the skull crushers, they give me a headache. 

Next week I'm borrowing a laser range finder and will be getting exact distances to features around the property. I'm fairly decent at range finding but want to double check.


----------



## MrsInor

Arklatex said:


> Did pm on all my gas powered equipment. Rotated my bobs and ghbs from cool weather to warm weather gear. It's that time of year folks.


Finally - thought winter would never end.


----------



## Maxxdad

I don't know how things work in Canada but would having a lawyer threaten suit against the Officer or Department be possible?

In Idaho a friend of mine was getting some unwanted and UNWARRANTED attention from a local Deputy who had a personal ax to grind. He first got a lawyer and filed a civil suit against the officer, the lawyer then sent a copy of a "pending" complaint to the Sheriff's Office naming the Sheriff/County as plaintant. A quick investigation revealed the Deputy had used official office and systems to harass my friend. Bottom line one EX-Deputy and my buddy recouped the costs from the azzhat.

A shootout with the Mounties is probably NOT in your best interest.


----------



## Inor

Ground, mixed and stuffed 15 pounds of venison summer sausage. Because nothing says: "Thank-you veterans" like a 2 and a half foot meat bat!


----------



## Will2

> Maxxdad
> I don't know how things work in Canada but would having a lawyer threaten suit against the Officer or Department be possible?
> 
> In Idaho a friend of mine was getting some unwanted and UNWARRANTED attention from a local Deputy who had a personal ax to grind. He first got a lawyer and filed a civil suit against the officer, the lawyer then sent a copy of a "pending" complaint to the Sheriff's Office naming the Sheriff/County as plaintant. A quick investigation revealed the Deputy had used official office and systems to harass my friend. Bottom line one EX-Deputy and my buddy recouped the costs from the azzhat.
> 
> A shootout with the Mounties is probably NOT in your best interest.


The mounties probably had a warrant it was the OPP that didn't.

Courts are corrupt up here. Total kangaroo BS. They did detract from my enjoyment and self education in watching a Ham radio video for about 10-15 minutes and wasted my electrical time as I'm offgrid and ate away at my battery life, none the less I'm really not sure if a suit would even be possible up here for something like that, you can't even sue government organs for stuff that is very substantial let alone minor.

Although the unlawful search technically could see a token payment, fat chance in hell a Thunder Bay judge would even recognize a constitutional rights breach for monetary compensation, they'd probably chastice me for taking up the courts time with such a routine breach of the constitution.

I have no desire to get into lethal combat with the police but I have no desire to be illegally occupied and oppressed - especially in a de facto, and ad hoc manner when de jure practices exist for that that don't run amuck with anarchy in a police state. None the less it is those situations that create the realization that if the government won't stop the harassment that someone has to draw the line on the abuse, and personally I feel legally entitled to defend my legal rights if I don't know one will.

----

Preps today. I started making some cables for my batteries... sawed up the cable sections and starting sawing up some copper plumbing that was damaged and unusable for my lugs. Made one lug and am currently working on the second.

Also have been gathering straw/year old grass as insulation for the fall an winter. Also I've been slowly working on a couple other things. I also planted a few more things.

I am thinking some stuff could actually grow this year.. I'll wait and see.

Saw the lug video from youtube -- good video watching it off mactubes as I can't watch youtube videos on youtube with this emac. Oddly mactubes loads 5 times faster than my 8 times more powerful laptop that died. I also doubledup the ram on this thing.

None the less very slow day but progressive.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Bought a few boxes of various pistol calibers from local gun store & Sport Authority then picked up 4 large boxes of various types of energy bars from Costco.


----------



## Will2

Maxxdad said:


> I don't know how things work in Canada but would having a lawyer threaten suit against the Officer or Department be possible?
> 
> In Idaho a friend of mine was getting some unwanted and UNWARRANTED attention from a local Deputy who had a personal ax to grind. He first got a lawyer and filed a civil suit against the officer, the lawyer then sent a copy of a "pending" complaint to the Sheriff's Office naming the Sheriff/County as plaintant. A quick investigation revealed the Deputy had used official office and systems to harass my friend. Bottom line one EX-Deputy and my buddy recouped the costs from the azzhat.


Supreme Court upholds compensation for breach of Charter rights - The Globe and Mail

n the Kokesch case, the police conducted a "perimeter search" of the accused's property in order to find evidence of cultivation and possession of narcotics for the purpose of trafficking. The Supreme Court of Canada held that, where there was a mere suspicion of the crime, such conduct amounted to an unreasonable search and seizure. The police do not have the power under the common law to trespass on private property to conduct a search.

In the Grant and Plant decisions, both released 30 September 1993, the Supreme Court of Canada clarified a number of outstanding search and seizure issues. Like Kokesch, the two cases involved warrantless perimeter searches of private dwellings in the investigation of drug offences. In R. v. Grant, the court held that "warrantless searches pursuant to section 10 of the Narcotic Control Act must be limited to situations in which exigent circumstances render obtaining a warrant impracticable," in order to avoid violation of section 8 of the Charter.

The closest civil courthouse is like 40km away. I'll consider filing in small claims court, but the police have yet to validate the occurrences with me. Since the compensation is suppose to be token. Of course I'd also have to prosecute the trespass most likely also as the crown will probably not be willing to move forward or register the charges because they are in bed with each other.

I think I'll prepare it and file when family is due here with a vehicle. My costs may very well be more than any return on the suit. If I hired a lawyer there would definitely be more costs.

I hate court and if I followed up on all suits I would be in court constantly and I think due to the ignorance of the courts in Ontario and kangaroo quality that they would slap me as vexatious for constantly filing suits for every legal transgression just to shut me up as half the time it is parts of the administration of justice - and lawyers as part of their professional code is not to bring the administration of justice into disrepute. Total kangroo BS.

None the less I'll wait to see what turns up. There is basically a 6 month time frame to take action.

Today my preps were not much at all. Just a little more work on fixing some stuff.. .I yanked back a heavy rock probably near my weight limit for walking with it in the molleII ruck.. just fit in the bag. I put it as landscape to fill in some pedestrian gaps that are still left. Got more straw and fallow grass taken off the property to act as insulation in the fall and maybe winter... Iive got about a quarter of front of the trailer stacked up with about 3 square feet of relatively dense cover at 3 R value per square inch that would be about R 118 for that section, but seriously still got more to beef up and spread around. Getting the R value up before the cold comes is a big task.
The mud brick is drying out and I'm picking a new method for making the next one. Also got more wood into the back of the trailer wall/ramp. All in all not much at all done today. I plan on going out for a jog in a bit. Other than this maybe just a few small things such as planting a flower bed to block off more non driveway access to the property (people can't step on a garden else it is tresspass) and the driveway is blocked with a chain fence - I also found another long dog chain the yard type and am thinking about getting a second chain across the driveway - I have a two car driveway but I figure a second line down a little lower will accentuate the point. I don't have dogs either so I figure I might as well put it to use, I'll show it later if I get the chance after the memory card arrives and I figure out how to use it with the emac.

None the less the stone is memorable otherwise today was quite the non-day, mostly cause I blew my morning with entertainment.

Ah I also put aside some materials

(more on warrantless searches by police) http://www.cba.org/cba/cle/PDF/CRIM12_Paper_Williams.pdf

I also shored up my defences a little. I am also looking around for one of my fire extinguishers that is missing. Also found out spray paint is highly flammable.


----------



## Will2

wow am I in again two in a row - today I ended up making a few trips to carry supplies. Probably 3 k carrying about 80 and 90 lbs. It is actually a pretty good workout.

I also made a couple more mudbricks. I am down to the hard clay level now so I might start experimenting with adobe blocks.


------

I had the thought to start up a recycling program. There is no recycling program up here, so I opted to take a bunch of different materials. I have posted it up online, not sure if anyone in the town will take note, need to post up or raise community awareness somehow.

I've also started treating the lawn with bonemeal from charred fishbone spine, and I'm filing off the copper into the lawn from the lugs I am making from the copper plumbing pipe for my battery cables. 
I've been doing some scouting a km or two out of town and have noticed that this years berry season should be a good one. Havn't seen a single mushroom yet though... hoping to start seeing them over the next three weeks, normally I see gillers before the boletes so I'm anxious.

I'm also planning a hike to the south, and doing some scavenging of supplies off the dumps along the industrial road up here. Looks like I am going to gut another TV board this year. Sad that the TV was smashed but the board looks like it is still usable and has not only a ton of fine copper wire but some other useful components on it. 



I can reuse glass jars, or even melt them down, use them as containers, planters, chemical processes, and as plant growers, like a greenhouse but just flipped upsidedown over the plant. Alumnum cans can be used for a couple useful purposes, even if ground down for use as aluminum powder which has tons of practical uses, or reformed in a kiln to make useful aluminum objects. Same goes for the other metals. 

Desoldering electronics yeilds surplus electronic components. Mechanical objects can be reworked or broken down for DIY project, or melted. Organics can be added to compost for growing, cardboard and wood can be burned etc...

I sort of doubt anyone will because it is different but I thought it would be a good prep to become the local recycling point.


I'm damned suprised whislt doing some harvesting, am now drying out all the greens, as they last all year once dehydrated, I noticed quite a bit of my stuff is growing this year. Lets see if the trend keeps up.

Well I'm off for a few days as it is suppose to rain for the next few... so my batteries will be low unless I shore charge them. 
Not sure if I mentioned yet but I've gone to the whiteclay level here which I think will help with clay adobe bricks... long long term project but none the less I've started pounding down some of the clay into finer powder and smaller peices. The clay could have other uses too of course. 
Have a good week y'all


----------



## redhawk

Bought a Sawyer water filter, signal flares, and a hatchet.


----------



## ekim

Bought a bayonet for my Chinese SKS. Don't need it, but it looks good when the weapon is hanging on the wall! If I ever have to use a bayonet, the shit has hit the fan.


----------



## SAR-1L

Completed a defensive shooting course Sat. and a contract Sunday morning, then spent time with my fiance to relax before another work week.


----------



## Will2

Well my primary bank (havn't finished the new bank yet) is drained and it is still raining, going into day three of constant rain here water level has gone up over 3 feet. Havn't checked today but in all its probabably gone up another foot. Lots and lots of cloud. So I'm at the library.

Even though it was raining got most of the back wood pile hill done on the back of the trailer, volume wise I have enough material but I made it a lot bigger than planned due to the need of the wood to stop rolling off the pile. I've taken some photos. I figure I'll get the back sodhill (logs and blocks of wood stacked up about 8 or 9 feet high by 7 feet by 8 feet) then covered in sod. This should act as a bit of a "wall" to aid in insulating that end of the thing.) Was fairly wet. Not a lot of word but its getting done.

Photos/video will be put up at some time in the future, not sure if I can get it off the sony cam to the eMAC, probably not for a few weeks.

Other than that pretty much nothing around here. With the rain all today and tomorrow, and cloud cover with only some sun for the rest of the week, I probably won't be online much at all, so maybe I'll get some stuff done.


----------



## TJC44

My BOB finally arrived today. Now I get to start stocking it!


----------



## redhawk

Gorilla duct tape for the BOB and Benadryl and triple antibiotic ointment for the first aid box.


----------



## Deebo

Last night, I started "hot pickeld eggs"- One dozen hard boiled eggs soaking in pure venegar with pickling spices and red chily flakes. One week from now. Also, have some jerky drying for the gathering.


----------



## Kauboy

A slightly more robust first aid kit for the kiddo's BOB. Had to talk her out of the Hello Kitty one, haha.


----------



## oldmurph58

got a new molle pack


----------



## Will2

oldmurph58 said:


> got a new molle pack


Ah what type?

My molleII ruck has served me well.. sadly in addition to the eyelet at the bottom getting a little bent and torn out of place ever so slightly... one of my buckles the part you press into the female buckle (the male buckle two prong thing). I thought the composite plastic was indestructable but apparently it can only take about 100lbs before it cracks. Easy fix just need to use another buckle from somewhere else or buy a new snap in. Bag itself holds way more weight than the 70lbs that was advertised when I bought it. Didn't really expect to be holding more than that.

I experimented with fluming wood down a stream today. It actually is a neat little trick if you need to transport logs. Just drop it in the stream and watch it drift to your endpoint. If you build a small damn to block surface flow at your destination point, you just need to put it in one end and maybe nudge it a bit for it to get to the other side. More playing if anything though.

Yesterday I went on a hike I didn't intend. Its been raining for days so the muskeg is soaked up real good. I kept being guided back towards the river which meant I kept on tredging back into muskeg that had me up to my knees and at times hips in somewhat cold water. My coldwet combat boots were indeed just that. Water was cold enough to numb my feet a couple times as the boots became filled with water even tied up pretty good. Their water protection doesn't last too too long when walking through water.

I think you have to try it to really understand what walking along the edge of a river in that is total deadwood chicots low growing cedar and pine is like ... luckily I did find my way to some nice blueberry points along the way. But when dusk hit I was getting worried I might end up spending the night. Not sure why i kept being led back to the river - which I thought was a lake a little to the north due to how swollen it was.

On a side note I found a beaver skin -- not sure how it got there... I might go back for it when the sun returns tomorrow or wait until later in the week. Its worth returning for IMO.. as it was pretty much the whole hide pretty nicely skined only the legs were missing and tail... but it smelled a little. I hung it up on a tree... I figure no reason to carry around a beaver skin if I'm just trying to get the hell out of the flooded riverside muskeg. Basically it was more comparable to walking through a swamp than muskey as the peat was so wet and the only points of solid ground were more or less either deadfall trees which 9 times out of 10 would break under my weight, or actual chicots and trees that were still standing. Still not as bad as Mexican jungle (I'd take water over heat any day of the week) but still temps are in the single digits here at night. Wasn't worried about hypothermia even with the rain and being completely soaked through I just thought it would suck camping on a sliver of high ground above a hole filled with water, or sleeping on a snag. (would not have been the first time, and not that bad as in winter it is worse)
None the less, not sure why I kept on going back towards water. I escaped once to high ground, but the train led me back to low ground... Oh well next time I go out I'm bringing my compass, for some reason I didn't bring my fanny pack when I went out.. but it was mostly because I didn't intend to go for a hike, just get a log and go home. Plans changed and I spent hours training by marching through waist high puddles of water in the pouring rain at the edge of a river... You got to try it to really know what it is about, no ordinary walk in the woods.

Now to find the beaverskin... oh and thankgod the bugs arn't out yet..


----------



## tango

Since Hurricane season started on the 1st, I dumped the reserve generator gas into the vehicles, and refilled the cans, adding Seafoam, for a fresh supply for the generator.
Checked the battery and lantern fuel supply, and made sure the spare propane tanks are full.


----------



## sparkyprep

tango said:


> Since Hurricane season started on the 1st, I dumped the reserve generator gas into the vehicles, and refilled the cans, adding Seafoam, for a fresh supply for the generator.
> Checked the battery and lantern fuel supply, and made sure the spare propane tanks are full.


Sounds pretty much in line with what I did.


----------



## MrsInor

Finished canning barbeque sauce - had to get it done before the gathering.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Bought some Zippo lighters @ Walmart for $11 each for SHTF barter


----------



## sarge1967

Picked up some more Surefire CR 123 batteries yesterday.


----------



## PAPrepper

Always a smart move.


----------



## jbrooks19

Picked up some more 12ga ammo.. Never can have enough.


----------



## Conundrum99

Added 
Box Remington 308 cal 150 gr pp
50 rounds of buckshot
100 n95 mask 
3 boxes latex gloves


----------



## Will2

Scoutting today, trying to get a chunk of woods a clic away from here under my belt. Area is not super large maybe 1 sq KM but I still don't have it down in memory - it is like all trees and stuff. 

I've noticed I can't walk in a straight line even for the areas I know this week somehow my angle of travel is shifting by like 90 degrees every 300 meters or so. 

A walk in the bush back here is good exercise, no trails just trees and peat for the most part once you leave the old logging road. There are still some cutout sections but they have regrown with like 10 year old trees or 20 year old trees. Tons of snags and chicots. I opted to take the bog along the river after finding a new trail that runs north to south. Also rediscovered a couple neat things out in the bush. 

Bog skiing is suggested if you are ever walking through a peat bog along the edge of a river in northern ontario. Basically grab two sticks about your height or slightly less and assume cross country type motions, then add in freestyle elements. 

IMO prepping ain't just buying kit but actually keeping fit and being prepared to use kit.

I also did a little bit of oreinteering today but frankly was too lazy to keep checking the compass so opted just to try to build my muscle memory, still need to go back there a hell of a lot more times to get that chunk into my memory.


----------



## jimb1972

Planted a couple peach trees, and replaced a few tomato plants that were taken out by hail. I had already replaced some taken out by a late frost, jalapeno's and beans got hammered too.


----------



## Kauboy

Swung by WinCo again, picked up a #10 can of dehydrated Veggie Stew. Their dwindling stock is really starting to worry me. I thought I'd found a new favorite weekly stop, but now the reason for going is vanishing with no evidence of restock.


----------



## BlackDog

I wish we had a store like that around here. Sorry to hear about their inventory situation, though.


----------



## sarge1967

Picked up a Surefire 6PX Defender flashlight today. Slowly adding to the flashlight inventory. I am stashing them in stratigic places.


----------



## jimb1972

BlackDog said:


> I wish we had a store like that around here. Sorry to hear about their inventory situation, though.


Sam's club and Costco both sell bulk survival type foods, but you may have to order online and pick it up at your store.


----------



## BlackDog

jimb1972 said:


> Sam's club and Costco both sell bulk survival type foods, but you may have to order online and pick it up at your store.


Yeah, I'd have to order online. They don't stock that kind of stuff in our local stores.


----------



## PaulS

Taking care of the garden and planting more .... I am not a farmer! I really get nothing out of growing plants - other than the good taste at harvest.

I would rather have slaves to do the farming but then I would have to have more garden to feed them too.


----------



## machinejjh

After work, the plan is to switch the wife and I's BOB's from cold themed to hot themed. Summer is here and I've put it off long enough.


----------



## jbrooks19

Repacked BOB and GHB's and loaded the truck. Cleaned the truck shotgun (870 Clone) and made sure i had 100 00buck and 4 extra G22 mags in the truck. Also bought 3 cases of water and some canned goods to add to the stores.. It is amazing how fast you run out of space.


----------



## jbrooks19

Also bought some 40S&W ammo (2-50rd boxes of aluminum blazer)


----------



## Will2

jimb1972 said:


> Planted a couple peach trees, and replaced a few tomato plants that were taken out by hail. I had already replaced some taken out by a late frost, jalapeno's and beans got hammered too.


A bunch of stuff is actually growing this year, definate improvement over last.

I also sprinkled some fish char ash over the front and back yards mostly front to help keep the acidity down I can only do it once or twice a year though.

I've tried planting fruit trees up here but I always seem to get balsam poplar instead ... only berries seem to take real well up here and the mountain ash and other natives. My grapes are actually noticably growing this year. Last year (year two) they took until the fall to get leaves on. This year they had leaves growing by mid May and some of the stock is growing thicker. I'm thinking that they could survive to fruit someday.

I planted peach but no luck yet.

Is there a trick to get the fruitseed to grow?


----------



## jimb1972

Will said:


> A bunch of stuff is actually growing this year, definate improvement over last.
> 
> I also sprinkled some fish char ash over the front and back yards mostly front to help keep the acidity down I can only do it once or twice a year though.
> 
> I've tried planting fruit trees up here but I always seem to get balsam poplar instead ... only berries seem to take real well up here and the mountain ash and other natives. My grapes are actually noticably growing this year. Last year (year two) they took until the fall to get leaves on. This year they had leaves growing by mid May and some of the stock is growing thicker. I'm thinking that they could survive to fruit someday.
> 
> I planted peace but no luck yet.
> 
> Is there a trick to get the fruitseed to grow?


You might be too far North for most fruit trees, but you may be able to get some Apples to grow and maybe some plums. I get trees bare root from a nursery, you can order them online or mail order but it is getting late in the season.


----------



## Guest

glass of milk with 2 capsules of vitamin code. i decided to drink a glass of milk every day so in a fight i can decapitate someone with a strong karate chop to the throat. health is often overlooked as a daily prep..on anther note i stopped smoking cig's after 12 years that is my long term prep to increase my strength and immunity to diseases. going on 10 days now..fingers crossed


----------



## PaulS

I am taking a "mental health day" today. I am going to go to the range and have a day of recoil therapy.

There is too much going on for me to feel "right" so I will go kill some targets and practice knocking over some silhouette targets. I believe my son will join me so it will be a "father - son" day.


----------



## alterego

Half Hog In The Freezer This Morning Straight From The Farm Market. 2.09 Per Pound. Mmmm Bacon.


----------



## Will2

jimb1972 said:


> You might be too far North for most fruit trees, but you may be able to get some Apples to grow and maybe some plums. I get trees bare root from a nursery, you can order them online or mail order but it is getting late in the season.


There are a handful of native "fruit trees" up here. Most notable is two types of cherry. Even some conifers have berries. I generally just plant the seed from what I eat as I rarely buy fruit as I tend to forage everything but my stables of rice and flour more or less.

I think that most of the hard fruits will grow. I figure if I am able to grow grapes, and blueberries, strawberries and raspberries grow pretty much any hard fruit like pear peach or apple will grow if protected from extremely cold winters with bedding. None the less you may be right.


----------



## Smitty901

So I did not do much of the labor today. Slipped off for a ride. But the boxes for the Kiwifruit plants got built and put in place, also filled with soil ready for planting.


----------



## Inor

Smitty901 said:


> So I did not do much of the labor today. Slipped off for a ride. But the boxes for the Kiwifruit plants got built and put in place, also filled with soil ready for planting.


You are going to try and grow kiwi? That is the coolest thing I have read in a LONG time! Please do up a post on that explaining the whole process in detail. Kiwi is something I figured we have to do without if SHTF. If that is not the case, I definitely want to know more.


----------



## Smitty901

Inor said:


> You are going to try and grow kiwi? That is the coolest thing I have read in a LONG time! Please do up a post on that explaining the whole process in detail. Kiwi is something I figured we have to do without if SHTF. If that is not the case, I definitely want to know more.


Pretty straight forward male and female plants the male can be any where near by. Few different way to do the female. You basically train them on a trellis . We Built planter boxes to go a little above ground level where we want to plant them an make it easier to keep weed free.
Pictures will be posted.


----------



## alterego

We Got The Rubicon Going Again New Tire Battery Fluids Blah Blah. It Has Been bumbed Up In The Pole Barn Since 4The Of July Last Year. We Now Have A Backup Vehical Again.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

pistol training until i could no longer hold my arm up without shaking from exhaustion and bought some silver, too..great week


----------



## SquirrelBait

A metal five gallon gas can with a metal flex nozzle. Motor pool style FTW!


----------



## Will2

I woke up real early today, and started doing some organization. Moving a large linen closet thing into the garage to use for extra organized storage space for stuff and maybe some rack stuff.

Ah also did some movement stuff on a new training potential for the fall or winter (big life prep)

and of course more dehydrating dandylions and preparing for dandylion wine/vinegar. I need to massively weed regardless as a lot comes up but I've found out how to use every part of the dandylion prepare and store it, and a bunch of uses. I used some of last years vinegar/wine (tastes more mellow and sweet not at all alcoholic, but the heads of the dandylions always preserve as if they were pickled.

Adds some interesting sweet mellow flavour rather than any bitter or acrid taste to stirfries.

I've been running an experiment for the past few years also... letting the large ones not be weeded, so that I can keep naturally selecting for the ones that grow the largest, to get larger and larger flowers. Not sure if it will work to get giant dandylions but its been an interesting experiment.

I figure when I'm done drying it out I'll have 20 or so lbs of greens that are highly nutritious.

Its done on the same principle of Dalts, but instead of seaweed its dandylion.

I'd like to try this this year http://herbgardens.about.com/od/herbrecipes/ht/Dandelionjelly.htm

I probably have to wait until August or so though as my source of pectin is mountain ash berry.


----------



## PaulS

Be careful with the large dandelion leaves. they contain high levels of latex and can make you very sick. Harvest only new leaves for salads and such. The flowers are good for cooking or fermenting and the root is good as a potato substitute or ground into flour and used to thicken sauces. The stems and fully mature leaves are no good for food but you can compost them or feed them to the chickens.


----------



## paraquack

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Will2

There is a fire 5km from town luckily on the south side of the highway (I'm on the North Side) 
It is fairly confined and only reporting in at 0.1 hectare.. no updates all day on it. I saw the crew helicopter fly out I think. Its the closest fire to town I've seen, but reporting really small. It will probably be reported as out, or at worst held by morning. Its in a chunk between the railroad and like 3 other roads, so I would be very suprised if the thing spread, it was quite windy today though (wind is the #1 element to increase rate of fire spread)

I picked a lot of dandylions today, made one jar of dandylion heads to preserve them and bottled two 1 or 1.5 litre bottles for dandylion wine (or vinegar) 

I finished 1 grocery bag of dried dandylion greens (very tasty with salt) and I have my deck full, and overflow.. I had a lot of dandy's to pick and still do... totaly edible and easily preserved. They don't taste like they do raw when you prepare them right. 

Didn't do much today but I'm geussing I'll wake up and the fire is out if not, could be in a state of emergency..

oh and the transformer infront of my house exploded today - the fuse popped anyway, not sure what caused it but it threw me into reaction mode for a minute - took cover, then got my helmet to take a look outside, then got my vest and looked around. Freaken thing was 20 feet feet from my house, it sounded like the thing happened a mile away. 

(I'm offgrid so it did sh!t all here except freak me out a bit, I thought something blew up. 
Odd a fire and a blown transformer...


There was also a jet in the area maybe a water bomber, or recon but couldn't find it in the sky.


----------



## SquirrelBait

Getting closer to my water storage goal. Need four more gallons. Extra canned goods put back too.


----------



## Ianmando

PaulS said:


> Be careful with the large dandelion leaves. they contain high levels of latex and can make you very sick. Harvest only new leaves for salads and such. The flowers are good for cooking or fermenting and the root is good as a potato substitute or ground into flour and used to thicken sauces. The stems and fully mature leaves are no good for food but you can compost them or feed them to the chickens.


I rember hearing somewhere that the roots were used in a tea or stew as a cure for stomach problems and indigestion


----------



## acfink

So this weekend was AWESOME! I have almost completed my chicken coop for my 7 current chickens, I finished my rainwater catchment system, and I got a bunch of firewood from a lady that is moving across the street.


----------



## SquirrelBait

Ianmando said:


> I rember hearing somewhere that the roots were used in a tea or stew as a cure for stomach problems and indigestion


The dandelion root is also used as a coffee replacement.


----------



## jbrooks19

Bought 2 cases of bottled water and some reloading supplies


----------



## jbrooks19

Oh, and ordered a 12ga reloading kit.


----------



## TJC44

This is what I've stocked it with so far:
Camelback knockoff (water) 2L.
TP 
pkg beef jerky
Firesteel
Buck 110 knife
compass
duct tape
work gloves
medic gloves
paracord 2X50ft
hand warmers
Instant taters
mechanical pencil & refills
notepad

Still to add:
fishing kit
maps
coffee(!)
first aid supplies
radio

Unfortunately, it's already pretty packed. I want to weigh it, and get a feel for it on my back.

TJC


----------



## Will2

PaulS said:


> Be careful with the large dandelion leaves. they contain high levels of latex and can make you very sick. Harvest only new leaves for salads and such. The flowers are good for cooking or fermenting and the root is good as a potato substitute or ground into flour and used to thicken sauces. The stems and fully mature leaves are no good for food but you can compost them or feed them to the chickens.


You'd have to eat a whole lot for the latex to be an issue. Latex is a laxative in large amounts, but you'd have to eat a ton of dandylions. I am eating quite a bit an I don't have the runs at all, so even the laxative effect isn't in effect from it.

Not sure how large you are talking like 2,3, 4 feet long?

More info on the adverse health effects. I've only seen good things on the health effects of dandylion even large leaves a foot high etc..

They have both been great if you prepare them.

After drying them they don't even taste bitter/acrid as they do raw.

Where are you getting the no good for food part, makes no sense at all.

Did you read this somewhere or do you know what you are talking about?

Here is the nutritional information I've found

"Fresh dandelion greens, flower tops, and roots contain valuable constituents that are known to have anti-oxidant, disease preventing, and health promoting properties.

Fresh leaves are very low in calories; providing just 45 calories per 100 g. It is also good source of dietary fiber (provide about 9% of RDA per 100 g). In addition, its latex is a good laxative. These active principles in the herb help reduce weight and control cholesterol levels in the blood.

Dandelion root as well as other plant parts contains bitter crystalline compounds Taraxacin, and an acrid resin, Taraxacerin. Further, the root also contains inulin (not insulin) and levulin. Together, these compounds are responsible for various therapeutic properties of the herb.

Fresh dandelion herb provides 10161 IU of vitamin-A per 100 g, about 338% of daily-recommended intake, one of the highest source of vitamin-A among culinary herbs. Vitamin A is an important fat-soluble vitamin and anti-oxidant, required for maintaining healthy mucus membranes and skin and vision.

Its leaves are packed with numerous health benefiting flavonoids such as carotene-β, carotene-α, lutein, crypto-xanthin and zea-xanthn. Consumption of natural foods rich in vitamin-A and flavonoids (carotenes) helps body protect from lung and oral cavity cancers. Zeaxanthin has photo-filtering functions and protects retina from UV rays.

The herb is good source of minerals like potassium, calcium, manganese, iron, and magnesium. Potassium is an important component of cell and body fluids, which helps regulate heart rate and blood pressure. Iron is essential for red blood cell production. Manganese is used by the body as a co-factor for the antioxidant enzyme, superoxide dismutase.

It is also rich in many vital vitamins including folic acid, riboflavin, pyridoxine, niacin, vitamin -E and vitamin-C that are essential for optimum health. Vitamin-C is a powerful natural antioxidant. Dandelion greens provide 58% of daily-recommended levels of vitamin-C.

Dandelion is probably the richest herbal sources of vitamin K; provides about 650% of DRI. Vitamin-K has potential role in bone mass building by promoting osteotrophic activity in the bones. It also has established role in the treatment of Alzheimer's disease patients by limiting neuronal damage in the brain.

Dandelion herb contains notable nutrients and is a great source of nutrition during winter 
This humble backyard herb provides (%of RDA/100g)-
9% of dietary fiber, 
19% of vitamin B-6 (pyridoxine), 
20% of Riboflavin,
58% of vitamin C, 
338% of vitamin A, 
649% of vitamin K, 
39% of iron and 
19% of calcium. 
(Note: RDA-Recommended daily allowance)"

No good for food. Every part of the dandylion is very edible and has a variety of ways to use, I've had absolutely no adverse health effects from Dandylion, I have no idea where you get the no good for food part, makes no sense at all.

-------

I worked on drying out dandylion have my front deck full and two secondary drying areas for the crisp dried

I bagged about two grocery bags of dried dandylion today should last me a couple weeks atleast. I should have a large supply within a week or so. Other stuff is growing quite well this year.

Use a culligan water bottle to start making dandylion wine. It will probably take me 4 or 5 hours to fill the bottle up with enough petals, already fermenting it a bit. I have two wine bottles also filled from yesterday. I did two bottles last year. This is my first attempt filling an entire keg sized bottle.

the Latex i plants is edible, note also that Aloe has latex in it, but aloe juice is incredibly healthy. (also a laxative though) Vitamin C in large amounts is the laxative (a laxative) You can do more than DRI however if you take a lot it is laxative.

Note though that if you also dry wheat grass out and make sure each section is no longer than an inch it will dramatically increase your fibre levels.

http://www.botanical-online.com/english/dandelion_toxicity.htm

Also before you read too much into this realize that rhubarb is 40% oxolate, and dandylion is dramatically less issued.

Note that oxolate content can be reduced by boiling, fermeting or other processes.

I dry and boil almost all my dandylion, or at minimum boil, as I usually add it into rice dishes, or well bake to a crisp in place of oil when baking breaks (just coat the top and bottom of the pan bread. instead of burning or overcooking the top of the break the dandylion (raw) cooks and crisps dramatically reducing overbowing, or over toasting (burning breaks that are cooking over flame.

Some ain't gonna kill you, if I'm not dying from it, no way will you consume enough to kill you.



> A 2005 study found that boiling reduced the level of oxalic acid in food. In a test of foods high in oxalic acid, researchers found that boiling spinach reduces oxalic acid by 87 percent whereas steaming reduces it by 42 percent. In every vegetable studied, boiling is more effective than steaming. And there is a good reason: oxalic acid simply falls off of the food and into the water. You can then remove the oxalic acid by pitching the cooking water.
> 
> Based on this research, the best cooking strategy is to boil (or at least steam) the food and discard the cooking water. I know that all our mothers saved this liquid for soup or gravy, but you'll want to toss the water of heavy offenders.
> 
> A more effective strategy is to ferment foods high in oxalates. This is my favorite strategy of course because you maintain the enzymes in the raw food, add beneficial bacteria to your diet, and increase the B vitamin content as I describe above. Boiling or steaming will also cause some mineral loss in the food.
> 
> In a 2005 study in Food Microbiology, researchers found that the soluble iron in the homemade vegetable juice in the study increased sixteen times with fermentation. What this means is that if you juice your own vegetable juice with a high iron vegetable like spinach and you ferment it, your body may absorb sixteen times more iron than it would have absorbed had you consumed the juice right out of the juicer.
> 
> The same study found that fermenting commercial juice increased the solubility of iron by seven times. So you can also buy a ready-to-drink juice and ferment it and digest about seven times the iron in the original juice.


Note I can't find my wine yeast at the moment so I'm fermenting with only baker's yeast I have.


----------



## SquirrelBait

Hanging wild crafted catnip. It's the beginning of catnip season.


----------



## sarge1967

Did some pistol shooting yesterday. Had some friends over who had never shot a firearm before. Had a safety briefing, some basic training on sight picture, grip, stance and trigger squeeze. They did quite well. In fact the wife was ear to ear grinning. Looks like they will be picking up some pistols.


----------



## Smokin04

Did up the rifle in ATACS. Gotta blend in right? I do love a black rifle, but this pattern matches all of my environments in my area. What do y'all think?


----------



## jbrooks19

Worked on my prep room and organizing it and bought 20 shells of 00 Buck 12ga


----------



## Kauboy

Stopped by Winco again to restock some canned veggies and meats. Found a pocket sized folding shovel that will go in the BOB too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Outdoor Forums mobile app


----------



## Deebo

breaking in a pair of bates "hot weather' boots. Pretty good feel, The heel is little taller that what I currently wear, so I feel like a gazelle.
I did purchase and install a "walmart shelf" (18$) to stack more canned goods on, becouse my small kitchen is getting crowded.


----------



## SquirrelBait

Inventory, Maintenance, and reorganizing today.


----------



## jbrooks19

Today's prep: Thnking....May sound stupid, but sometimes just thinking out and planning is a prep all in its own.


----------



## Guest

bought some wound seal powder at CVS. i cook a lot and thankfully havent cut any digits off yet but u never know


----------



## Guest

Kauboy said:


> Stopped by Winco again to restock some canned veggies and meats. Found a pocket sized folding shovel that will go in the BOB too.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Outdoor Forums mobile app


is it really pocket sized? u'd be digging for a long time lol


----------



## Will2

Got to have a plan to prepare for 

I got a GT-3 mk II to replace the missing/stolen uv-5r I had, it arrived today and I tested it out, seems all good. Doesn't look or feel the same as the UV-5r but as far as I know most of the stuff is the same under the hood. I'm not sure if the uv-5r also had the fm alert function.
Overall I like the look and feel, and it feels a little heavier in the hand, not sure if it is the shape or just more body on it. THey say it is made hardier, and i hope that is the case. Since I lost my earpeice on my hike last year, I'm happy to have another one now, and I was thinking about getting the cb style mic/speaker (breaker hand clip type for keeping the radio stowed while communicaiting with the mic on cord. Overall I like the model, paid more than I would have liked to but it is still one of the lowest costing UHF/VHF dual band radios with built in FM RX around. I do notice atleast one difference on the GT-3 and that may be due to software, it has only two FM bands for RX whereas the UV-5R has 3 bands, only the asian and japanese bands seem to be there although north america FM band is covered in the 73 to 108 mhz band... the UV-5R had a seperate 80 to 108 band I think. Need to look at this more.

Ah and the good news, I found a sony memory card multi reader, reads all types of memory slots sitting with some rush on a counter today, didn't realize it, while looking for my keys. Didn't find keys but I can now post up some still photos from my camera - no footage.Unless I figure out how to use the firewire on this emac, or how to hook up and get working one of the tv cards I have, video will have to wait until the laptop replacement arrives, and it was a bit of a compramise. I opted for a nexus 5. Originally I was going to get a tablet due to portability, and was sold on the nexus 7 at under 250 dollars - however I thought it had cell coverage, but I found out it only had cellular data, not cellular voice - no idea why other than making a big market divide for the nexus 4 and nexus 5 perhaps. None the less I cancled the nexus 7 and after a little deliberation figured that the nexus 5 will be a good choice, as it had a pretty solid processor and more memory than the mac I was using as backup.. still a drop from the 8GB I'm use to but 2GB is still twice as much ram as this machine. 
On the plus side when it arrives (perhaps after compramised further) I'll have video recording available right on a relatively portable device at 8MP, so I can put up some youtube videos again, and I'll be saving a lot of power as this device is way less power consuming. 
Since i like being mobile, this is pretty handy. All I need to do is get my wifi up and running and it should be good to go. It may not seem like a prep but when it gets here it will massively assist me in my prepping. Combined with my satphone it will greatly expand my com options, and although I have the D821 international variant as opposed to the D820 us version - I'm banned from the US for another year atleast anyway, and that only means that I have access to the other half of the LTE spectrum in Canada. This phone should make recording stuff way way easier, although mostly for other people it is also good for my own memory to record stuff. It also has various goodies such as barometer, and all three GPS bands including glosnas, not that it is likely to be on this side of the world anytime soon. I've been researching the phone most of the day havn't found out all too much - it is a massive security compramise, but it should be highly useful I havn't been big on cellphones at all aside from using them for work, so oddly this phone was obtained as a computer, and I wanted the ability to use it as a phone if needed - odd that it was a need for a computer that brought me back to a phone (the reason I don't like cells is that they are compramised security as they can be removely accessed, as well as flooded to listen in to voice, and now I guess also video. None the less also moved my dandylion production line a bit, sadly my right arm is really soar today like a pinching pain. I'm hoping that it goes away tomorrow as it is holding me back a bit from really having at it. None the less got another weeks worth of dandylions dried out. Should have about a month or so supply. By tommorrow perhaps two months supply of dried dandylions in about 5 or so grocery bags of dehydrated greens.

Also hiking. I had my first mushroom yesterday, but no sign of them today. Found some of last years gooseberries though, still a nice little treat. Blueberries are flowering, still waiting on the raspberries to flower. Its a great year.

Nuff said. Not a whole lot of prepping today but little by little I suppose. Now that I have my memory card access I can start to up some photos along with my preps until the nexus 5 arrives and I can up some video to youtube.

I am now officially totally not liquid, but thankfully foraging season is picking up...


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Got a cool M4 dual mag pouch by High Speed Gear & got my State of Hawaii Hunter certification & patch. Here it is>


----------



## Prepp(g)er

went to work by bike yesterday to get those approx 17 miles of exercise..since i quit smoking 2.5 months ago i feel better and fitter than ever. put all the money i'd have spent on cigs away and will buy me some nice prepping related stuff. maybe even the ruger rifle i have been looking at ::rambo::

@deebo: you still a non-smoker?


----------



## jbrooks19

Bought 10 gallons of gas to replace the 10 i used from storage and built another shelf in the basement for preps..


----------



## Kauboy

nightshade said:


> is it really pocket sized? u'd be digging for a long time lol


It sure is. Will make a handy tool for digging fire pits and clearing stones from tent sites.
Plan to take it camping later this month and see how it holds up.
And for those so inclined, it has a bottle opener too. :grin:


----------



## Will2

Put out the third uni-solar laminant today. It is working well. Used a Y connector to save on getting new cables and a breaker. I'll add the photo in a minute.
Also used some red spray paint to mark my address post, so it will further designate the property as no trespass / no activities permitted.





I'll be working a bit on getting the trailer back finished so the front and back are sodded over by fall.

Here is the back right now



I need to add a couple more feet of wood, before adding the sod ontop of the wood pile hill. I also need to get more of the long deadfall trees to make a full ramp up to the top of the trailer.


----------



## jbrooks19

Bought some more 12ga ammo and 2 cases of water.


----------



## Infidel

It's been awhile since I posted here so I'll try to recap everything I've done since last post. Went out last week and picked up a bunch of camping gear, got a coleman white gas stove for free from my nephew as well as a lantern that runs on white gas. Ended up buying a new tent and a bunch of sleeping bags, got a bunch of other camp cooking gear from my nephew as well. Wish I hadn't sold all that camping gear years ago, would have saved me a bunch of money gearing up for my boys' first camping trip coming up in July. Oh well live and learn I guess.

I did a couple more leather project in the last week also. Made this one:

For my Marlin 336

and this one to go along with the holster I made:


Thinking I might be able to turn this hobby into a little spare cash to put towards other preps.

-Infidel

Edited to add:
I picked up 3 Coghlan's ferro rods today, planning on making myself a new camp knife and want to incorporate a ferro rod and holder into the sheath when I make it.


----------



## PaulS

Is that 336 in 35 Remington? Nice little deer gun.
The leatherwork is not too bad...


----------



## Smitty901

Enlarged Strawberry beds. They needed new frames anyway so why not make them bigger. Using treated wood this time the old ones where made of some extra lumber and it rotted out.


----------



## Smitty901

PaulS said:


> Is that 336 in 35 Remington? Nice little deer gun.
> The leatherwork is not too bad...


336 is a fine weapon mine is in the hands of the third generation to use it and it has taken a lot of deer.30-30.


----------



## Inor

Back on April 2nd I started making some homemade vanilla extract after being inspired and instructed how to do it by Smitty901. Either Mrs Inor or myself have dutifully shaken the jar at least every 2-3 days since we started it. Today I was looking at it and it has gotten so dark you cannot even see light through it. Even though it will not be ready to use until July 2nd, my curiosity got the better of me today. I had to crack the lid just to see what it smells like. HOLY CRAP!!! That stuff is going to be good!

The same day I started the extract, I also scraped the vanilla mush out of the inside of a couple beans and mixed it with plain white sugar. I have not looked at that recently, but I plan to use it in the dry rub for a Boston Butt I am going to smoke for Independence Day.

So, a BIG shout out to Smitty901 for the idea and the instruction! Thanks!


----------



## Deebo

Prepp(g)er said:


> went to work by bike yesterday to get those approx 17 miles of exercise..since i quit smoking 2.5 months ago i feel better and fitter than ever. put all the money i'd have spent on cigs away and will buy me some nice prepping related stuff. maybe even the ruger rifle i have been looking at ::rambo::
> 
> @deebo: you still a non-smoker?


Since Jan 1, 2014. You are awesome.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I finally finished the shelving in my 20' shipping container so today I bought 16 of the clear sterilite 60 quart bins to begin organizing it. They only took up 1/4 of one wall. Those will be to store non-food items and I'm trying to come up with categories for each bin and then label them. So far I have more bins than categories, but I'm sure that will change as this project develops.


----------



## BullseyePrecision

Go2ndAmend said:


> I finally finished the shelving in my 20' shipping container so today I bought 16 of the clear sterilite 60 quart bins to begin organizing it. They only took up 1/4 of one wall. Those will be to store non-food items and I'm trying to come up with categories for each bin and then label them. So far I have more bins than categories, but I'm sure that will change as this project develops.


Did you bury your container? I'd like to see pics of this plz. I would like to do something like this in the future.


----------



## Smitty901

Inor said:


> Back on April 2nd I started making some homemade vanilla extract after being inspired and instructed how to do it by Smitty901. Either Mrs Inor or myself have dutifully shaken the jar at least every 2-3 days since we started it. Today I was looking at it and it has gotten so dark you cannot even see light through it. Even though it will not be ready to use until July 2nd, my curiosity got the better of me today. I had to crack the lid just to see what it smells like. HOLY CRAP!!! That stuff is going to be good!
> 
> The same day I started the extract, I also scraped the vanilla mush out of the inside of a couple beans and mixed it with plain white sugar. I have not looked at that recently, but I plan to use it in the dry rub for a Boston Butt I am going to smoke for Independence Day.
> 
> So, a BIG shout out to Smitty901 for the idea and the instruction! Thanks!


 When you figure out the cost you will be even happier, the cost pre serving goes way down compared to buying small bottles of real vanilla


----------



## PAPrepper

That looks sharp.


----------



## Infidel

PaulS said:


> Is that 336 in 35 Remington? Nice little deer gun.
> The leatherwork is not too bad...


Thanks, I like the way it came out. Yep, it's a .35 and it's quickly becoming one of my favorite rifles. Fast handling and carries well with a cartridge potent enough to put down any critter in the woods around here. Now I need a .30WCF to go along with it, it's lonely in the safe being the only lever gun and all.

-Infidel


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I finished up the wiring in my shipping container today. Two overhead lights, a switch to operate them, and one plug down below the switch. It is amazingly bright in there. They are wired 110 volts. I may put in a 12 volt light system, but more likely I'll just keep a lantern handy in the event I lose power. It is only a storage container and not designed for occupancy.


----------



## SquirrelBait

Bought one of these: Amazon.com: C.T. Childers Rapid Washer Hand Washing Tool: Appliances for eleven dollars used.

Edit: I bought it at a local Mom and Pop type store...


----------



## paraquack

Reminds me of when I was out camping and used a plunger in a 5 gallon pail to wash my clothes every week


----------



## Kauboy

Picked up another 4 person 72 hour food pail from Winco. Gonna throw it in the car for the camping trip. Might sample a few before picking up another next payday.


----------



## shotlady

I did a fun shoot.  but I lost my speed loader :/


----------



## Wallimiyama

I picked up a new wheel-gun for concealed carry. Ruger LCRx. I love this pistol!!


----------



## Deebo

Arklatex said:


> I ordered a 10 pack of gen 2 magpul pmag 30. $9.10 each after shipping. Shout out to aquahull for the link. Also harvested the plums we have grown. Gonna make some jam and maybe a little wine.


MMMMMM, I have no "long term preps" for today, but I did some prep work, picking up three ( only three they had) bottles of PLUM LOCO, a local wine, and some sliced beef, ,bacon, and a six pack of Alien Ale beer, for the gathering. Getting excited, full blown vacation mode, still need clothes, and a few new camp chairs.


----------



## Innkeeper

I picked up a camp chair before my last deployment will hold like 500lbs it claims did pretty good holding me in IBA and full gear during some down time, so I believe the 500lb claim. Very nice chair it goes with me everywhere, kids ball games camping, and to any family gathering.


----------



## jbrooks19

Picked up 2 more cases of water, my main prep is in water supplies, cant live with out it


----------



## jbrooks19

Also did some range time...


----------



## ApexPredator

pounded in a well point and installed a pump at my property. still running on a generator out there hopefully start building up some solar capacity soon.


----------



## Kauboy

We're planning a camping trip that I'm going to use as a mock bug-out, just to see what works, what dosen't, and determine what is missing or should be added in the B.O.B.


----------



## Dalarast

Today I picked up a "global safety" solar power/hand cranked radio that I'm sending home to the wife to add to our bug out kit. Great for hurricanes and other natural disasters. More excited about that than the 800 rounds of 7.62 that I ordered online.


----------



## sparkyprep

Finally fixed the carb in my old tractor. She's purring like a 40 year old kitten. Time to hook the bush hog up.


----------



## Spooky110

Taught the wife various ways to start fires. 9 Volt battery and Steel wool is one of my favorites. Can be done with just about any battery.


----------



## Smitty901

Eat cherries from the cherry tree. Not a must have to live but sure can help keep the diet from getting boring. All the rain and heat has spurred a lot of fast growth here.


----------



## tirednurse

added 6 more apple trees, 2 more plum trees, 2 cherries trees, 2 more pear trees to the orchard. Also added 3 already 14 foot walnut trees to the "landscape" that should start producing in the next 2-3 years.


----------



## jbrooks19

Bought 2 more cases of water, 50 12ga 00Buck and 100rds of 40.. Also planted a apple tree in the yard. Live in town so not much room for trees. Next year i will be doing a garden.


----------



## SquirrelBait

Dalarast said:


> Today I picked up a "global safety" solar power/hand cranked radio that I'm sending home to the wife to add to our bug out kit. Great for hurricanes and other natural disasters. More excited about that than the 800 rounds of 7.62 that I ordered online.


Friend, That's because knowledge is power, And you are wise enough to discern that!


----------



## SquirrelBait

Three more bags of dog food. (Three more and I'll meet my goal of a year's worth of food for the mutts.) Washing soda, Borax, Fells naptha for home made laundry soap. A P-100 respirator and two changes of filters. 100 more rounds of 9mm. $2 F.V. junk silver. A pool noodle for a more comfy camp style potty.
A solar powered, Motion activated, LED security flood light for the ninjas...

Whew! I was busy today!


----------



## Prepp(g)er

couple of hours training yesterday.wanna lose some pounds and replace with muscles:grin:
couple of meals for storage. bought some pricy stuff this time, like canned deer stew and such to diversify the shtf diet.couple of cans for around 20$.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

oh yeah and after 25 years of good service my ford seems to be breaking down..i can't count the issues he's develloping anymore..had it from my grampa as a gift. now i'm looking for a decent suv which is affordable on a students part time job..and of course which has to be suitable for storing "camping gear" which i will be to lazy to take out of it ever again :lol:


----------



## SquirrelBait

Twelve more cans of beans (Various), Two more cans of spam, Six Cans of tamales, Another bag of organic cane sugar, Another can of raw cocoa, 

Two more twelve packs of TP, Three more packs of wet wipes, Two more refills of antibacterial hand wash, One each boxes of sterile pads in 2x2,3x3,&4x4, Another bottle of one a day vitamins 300 caps. 

I will be re-organizing the prep room this weekend and updating inventory...:shock:


----------



## paraquack

Ordered a container of 100 silver nitrate sticks for cauterizing small bleeders


----------



## PaulS

Weeding and thinning the carrots. Watering - the never ending watering, weeding, watching. Covered the potatoes again with more mulch. I am a rancher not a darn farmer. My wife can't use her hands for a few days following her biopsy. We should get some info on it between tomorrow and Monday. She's in good spirits - but then why wouldn't she be I get to do all the cooking, cleaning and FARMING while she is out of commission. It's a good thing I love her so much. I think she is liking this too much - WAY too much.


----------



## SquirrelBait

One thing the Army taught me was to appreciate a hot shower. I broke down and bought a solar shower.

I'm such a girl...


----------



## 1895gunner

Tumbled some brass and smoked a great cigar!

Happy 4th

1895gunner


----------



## paraquack

Finally found my mags in stock. Ordered 3, yay. (Jumping up and down and pumping fist in the air!)


----------



## tango

Fabricated and installed a couple metal brackets, in my storage bldg., for storing rope and electrical extension cords.


----------



## Slippy

Broke into my vodka stores and cracked open a vintage bottle (2014) of Tito's Vodka, Austin, Texas. God Bless Texas. Used some limes from the Texas Valley, once again God Bless Texas. Poured it into an Auburn University Stadium sized plastic cup. War Eagle. 
I guess this constitutes "reduction of prep of the day"? But you gotta live right?


----------



## PaulS

Got word back from the doctor late yesterday that all is good. No malignancy was found and my wife is good for another twenty years... well she (the doctor) didn't say that but I figure the first ten went by so quick that the next twenty should be a cake walk. (we have been married for 12 years in August) It was good to hear and I thank you all for your prayers. 
Now, I have been doing all the housework, cooking and cleaning since he biopsy because she was told (I was there) not to lift or push or pull anything for a few days. She has been going nuts with boredom and she snuck putting the dishes in the dishwasher and ran it while I was out at the range with my son. She tells me she is feeling better but time will tell.


----------



## SquirrelBait

PaulS said:


> Got word back from the doctor late yesterday that all is good. No malignancy was found and my wife is good for another twenty years... well she (the doctor) didn't say that but I figure the first ten went by so quick that the next twenty should be a cake walk. (we have been married for 12 years in August) It was good to hear and I thank you all for your prayers.
> Now, I have been doing all the housework, cooking and cleaning since he biopsy because she was told (I was there) not to lift or push or pull anything for a few days. She has been going nuts with boredom and she snuck putting the dishes in the dishwasher and ran it while I was out at the range with my son. She tells me she is feeling better but time will tell.


*Fist pumping* WOOF! WOOF! WOOF! *Happy dance*

Good news!


----------



## paraquack

Got my mags and the silver nitrate sticks.


----------



## SquirrelBait

Land lord installed a solar powered, Motion detecting LED flood light in the driveway. I bought it and he put it in.

Perimeter security is up a notch...


----------



## Deebo

bartered for a roll of fence, I want my dog to be able to go outside without constant supervison. Will use that, some t-posts, and a gate to make her a small "run" against the house.
One more day of being lazy, then I will be spreading a "new roof coat product" on my leaky roof -trying to seal up a sieve, rip out bedroom carpet, and contemplating a carport. Busy, but work has slowed down, so I need to tackle some of these long awaited projects. 
Also, really need to go back and watch that soap making video, becouse Inor made some great soap.


----------



## Deebo

Slippy said:


> Broke into my vodka stores and cracked open a vintage bottle (2014) of Tito's Vodka, Austin, Texas. God Bless Texas. Used some limes from the Texas Valley, once again God Bless Texas. Poured it into an Auburn University Stadium sized plastic cup. War Eagle.
> I guess this constitutes "reduction of prep of the day"? But you gotta live right?


yes my friend, we still gotta live. All work and no enjoyment is not for me. Glad you "had one"


----------



## Denton

Ordered a Hi-Point .45 carbine. Can't be stopped, now!


----------



## Kauboy

Bought my 6 year old daughter a .22 Cricket single-shot.
Took her to the range the next day.
Another link in the family chain is being forged...


----------



## jbrooks19

Picked up some 12ga shells, considering getting a .410 just for fun..


----------



## Prepp(g)er

reorganised and rotated my stored items yesterday. added 12 cans of baked beans and some spam.today i'll spend a couple of hours at the range


----------



## jbrooks19

Going shopping tonight to add some canned goods to the stores and some more bottled water.


----------



## bernzzii

Bought some ammo and some canned food yesterday. Going to brew my first batch of beer this weekend too! That counts right =D


----------



## PAPrepper

Not a lot, thinking about packing a GHB. My only issue with this is the heat in my truck and packing anything that may be affected like food. Thoughts?


----------



## paraquack

PAPrepper said:


> Not a lot, thinking about packing a GHB. My only issue with this is the heat in my truck and packing anything that may be affected like food. Thoughts?


Dehydrated camper's food


----------



## Eaglewarrior

Picked up 120 rounds of .223 for less than $22. Slowly just getting a large stock on hand.


----------



## PaulS

I am taking the day off. Tomorrow is a silhouette shoot and I need my strength to be competitive. I am still hoping to become a AAA class shooter this year.


----------



## Smitty901

Cut some of the lemon leaves and laid them out to dry.


----------



## SDF880

Picked up a Kahr CM-45. I like this little guy he is light and easy to carry. I have several other Kahr's and they work for me.


----------



## jimb1972

Ordered a couple more of the Foxfire series of books, I already had the first one, bought the second and fifth off Amazon. Also picked up a pound of CFE Pistol powder to give it a try.


----------



## Lex718

This morning I loaded another 30 rounds of .223 and picked up a case of water bottles at work.


----------



## paraquack

My ammo arrived!


----------



## Old SF Guy

This is like the most successful Thread ever... is the OP still here?


----------



## Old SF Guy

What a great post topic to keep the tops spinning. In truth I have never read a single post here other than the last three. I'm just amazed at the long lasting control. Most impressed and it was only by chosing the correct topic that kept folks coming back and posting on a 2 year old thread....****ing amazing control...I wish the OP was still here...he should be rewarded. for years of unfettered servitude...****ing amazing.


----------



## Old SF Guy

damn I'm like a destructive top....get me spinning and I just spinnnnnn and shit. terrible. I know.


----------



## Boss Dog

Run out of match sticks to count, did ya?


----------



## paraquack

I found "strike on any surface matches". I have'n seen them for a bazillion years. I took all 6 boxes.


----------



## bernzzii

Bought myself the rest of the AR build that im doing, my first self build! Hoping for good things. This morning using cabelas points to get some ammo and hand guard for new rifle.


----------



## Smokin04

Yeah to date the OP only has 6 posts since 2012. I don't think they're around anymore. Crappy. 

Today I mounted my case trimmer for my reloading bench.


----------



## Eaglewarrior

Picked up a new 2015 Map of the USA from Walmart. $5.99.


----------



## wtxprepper

prepping the new cellar for stocks, did some work on the house and I'm on week 3 of no smoking chantix is working really good for me


----------



## Tachammer73

I quit smoking 5 months ago and am so happy I did, my prep for today was sharpening knives for a few hours, started with my hunting/survival knife went threw the knives in the ghb and the Bob and ended with the edc


----------



## Reptilicus

Went to Academy and picked up some "Dirty Bird" targets in preparation of sighting in my new Eotech 552 I'll be picking up tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Deebo

made two batches of jerky, VIDEO PLUG. And tried some "home flavored apple pie pure grain alcohol" which was pure fire,-too strong for me.
next I want to make fire using various techniques. 
Also, have in mind a super insulated cooler, to rival a yeti in ice holding value, and still havent picked up a good strait stick or dowell rod, I want to learn the "figure four" deadfall trigger. Anybody good at making those?


----------



## Deebo

Yes, Im thinking a cheaper Igloo, taht I already have, superinsulated with 1 inch silverback foam board, then a nice, thin metal cover. I wanna go "junkin", thats what we used to call pilfering around dump sites is Odessa Texas. We would always haul off something.
My grandpa laughted so hard when me and my cousin tried "prickly pear catcus bulbs", grandma wasnt to happy that we discolored her forks on the stove.


----------



## Deebo

Dont get me wrong, i checked out a yeti on vacation(hands on), and with the huge amount of drinks we were icing, I spent about 15 dollars on Ice, so with a 25 dollar cooler, that about 40. I just dont know if I can justify the minimal use i would be getting lately. Also, I want to get a bed cover, like Inor, but I want to have a locking tailgate too.


----------



## Armed Iowa

Tested out my new CB. Bought a highly recommended Cobra I found out about on this forum.


----------



## PaulS

Prep of the day - for me it was building a trap for a rabbit (live catch trap) because my wife wants to relocate the rabbit and let her live out her life for as long as it lasts.

Then from 5 - 8 this evening I fired in the 22 rim-fire metallic silhouette match at the range. I got another highest score so the prize money went back to the club.


----------



## SDF880

Picked up a Woodman's Pal model 284 to go with my growing blade collection.


----------



## Saventry

Walmart has mini bic lighters (3 pack) in the checkout isles for under $2. Grabbed one today (I grab one everytime I go there). Means to start a fire will be invaluable in a survival situation.


----------



## Deebo

Yes, Saventry, always GREAT for bics. I remember a while back, someone showed how to put a small ziptie, under the lip of the bic, so that it wouldn't get "discharged" if smashed in a bag or kit. I was going for cookies at walmart tonight, will check for some more lighters. Thank, you your first post, and welcome to the circus!!!


----------



## Prepp(g)er

paraquack said:


> Dehydrated camper's food


canned nuts.works for me


----------



## Prepp(g)er

paraquack said:


> I found "strike on any surface matches". I have'n seen them for a bazillion years. I took all 6 boxes.


try them out and see if they're real strike anywhere matches..bought some and they were crap..threw em away and went back to ordinary matches..

tell me if they are the real deal


----------



## Prepp(g)er

bought some more canned goods. 1 oz of silver on my way to work..when i go by that place on my way to work (now and then when traffic is bad on my usual route) i usually stop and buy one or so..
tonight some range time right after work.and tomorrow til sat i'll have a bugout training. 70 miles in full gear planned with my bike..gf and a friend coming along.it's gonna be exhausting but fun..(cause i swapped some long-term items for a bottle of whiskey...gonna be my surprise at the campfire)


----------



## Prepp(g)er

Arklatex said:


> Sounds like fun. Let us know how you do on the test run.


i sure will


----------



## jimLE

*i reorganized my camping stuff.and pitched my tent just to let it air out and make sure it's still water proof.it is **.i put my tent ,air matress,pump for matress,and sleeping bag in one tote.and everything else in another tote.and noticeing what i have,some of the stuff i have will be great to have on hand if we have a tempary power failer..i also have a smaller tote for cooking itensels inside that tote..i've gone through my first aid stuff some what..it's deffintly a work in progress..i've also gone through my sewing kit..i've started a nice lil collection of diff bottons for shirts and pants alike.i also bought 4 curved needles just in case i have to sew up a wound or cut*


----------



## paraquack

Heading back up to ILL to see friend who probably won't see the end of the year. Going to take him up to Oshkosh for the air show and see friends there. Besides the reloading equipment he's giving me, he just received 5K of .22LR. Going to split it with me and his 2 boys. Glad to get the ammo, but I'd rather keep him.


----------



## tango

My bride has been wanting a herb garden, so, she went online to research said garden and found one made from a pallet that she liked.
I picked a like new pallet, disassembled as required, and rebuilt to her specs.
Tomorrow I paint it.
BTW-- I did all the woodwork using hand tools, drills, saws, miter box, etc., just cause.
Love fresh herbs.


----------



## alterego

My Little Girl And I Went Down Over The Hill To Check The Little Well Box That We Put In Last Year. We Have Not Checked It In Some Time. There It Is Water Running Out Like A Sink Faucet. We Do Not Use It For Any Thing But It Really Gives Me A From To See That Silly Well Running All Day And Night.


----------



## SquirrelBait

I now have my year's supply of food for teh mutts. From here on out it's one out one in. Yay!


----------



## SquirrelBait

This:








Behold! The still!


----------



## Slippy

SquirrelBait said:


> This:
> View attachment 6214
> 
> 
> Behold! The still!


Tip one back for me SB!

(I'm still on my "no alcohol" adventure). Will give it one more week. Cam19 (my youngest son) turns 21 and I will break my alcohol fast and have a cold beer with him next week.

As far as my prep of the day, me and Mrs Slippy put back 40 1 gallon mylar bags with O2 absorbers of various beans, pastas, whey protein powder, Tang, Metamucil, rice, four, sugar, salt, spices and cereals. We also put up some extra 5 gallon mylar/O2 of dog food.


----------



## SquirrelBait

Slippy said:


> Tip one back for me SB!
> 
> (I'm still on my "no alcohol" adventure). Will give it one more week. Cam19 (my youngest son) turns 21 and I will break my alcohol fast and have a cold beer with him next week.
> 
> As far as my prep of the day, me and Mrs Slippy put back 40 1 gallon mylar bags with O2 absorbers of various beans, pastas, whey protein powder, Tang, Metamucil, rice, four, sugar, salt, spices and cereals. We also put up some extra 5 gallon mylar/O2 of dog food.


Distilling water Amigo! Then I don't have to buy the jugged version. Less landfill plastic, and cheaper. I can make colloidal silver with it!


----------



## Slippy

SquirrelBait said:


> Distilling water Amigo! Then I don't have to buy the jugged version. Less landfill plastic, and cheaper. I can make colloidal silver with it!


Distilling Water! Love it!

Kind of like me and my buddy Hayseed, (who went on to be my college roommate for exactly 1 year) when we were in early high school and wanted to go out and do things that parents didn't necessarily need to know, we would grab our rods and reels and say we were going fishing. Friday night fishing? Worked more times than you'd think!


----------



## SquirrelBait

Slippy said:


> Distilling Water! Love it!
> 
> Kind of like me and my buddy Hayseed, (who went on to be my college roommate for exactly 1 year) when we were in early high school and wanted to go out and do things that parents didn't necessarily need to know, we would grab our rods and reels and say we were going fishing. Friday night fishing? Worked more times than you'd think!


LOL Ok


----------



## lancestar2

Bought a few extra filters to ensure I can can make tons of clean water from my local river  ...also I been thinking about finding a creative way to store rice... still brainstorming hoping to have a good idea in the next few weeks or so!


----------



## Kauboy

lancestar2 said:


> Bought a few extra filters to ensure I can can make tons of clean water from my local river  ...also I been thinking about finding a creative way to store rice... still brainstorming hoping to have a good idea in the next few weeks or so!


Dry, uncooked rice can keep within a mylar bag(with O2 absorbers) for something like 30 years if sealed properly.

As for my preps, 100 more rounds of 9mm.
Though it will likely be blasted away within the next week. ::rambo::


----------



## 2Tim215

I'm really struggling to get my head around what to keep. We don't have all the nice goodies you get there to keep stuff in for long periods of time and importing it is too expensive so am going to have to think of what can be stored long term as it's bought. Thinking at least 3-6 months then use and replenish is the only viable way.


----------



## Eaglewarrior

Brought back some stored medical supplies to use in my Medical Bug out bag.


----------



## Kauboy

Picked up 2K more rounds of .22LR!


----------



## alterego

261 Worth Of Canned Goods Toilet Paper Bleach And Juice Drinks All On Sale. Only Buying The Good Deals.


----------



## Smitty901

Marked out a few oaks that need to come down made arrangements to get some replacement trees planted. Took some Apples off young trees to keep them from breaking the branches.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

Arklatex said:


> Sounds like fun. Let us know how you do on the test run.


did the test run..my legs have been burning like hell. i managed to get there..made camp and returned..everything was pretty good. HOWever...i learned that i will split the bug-out-route into two stages..like 35 miles each..i was so exhausted on the last couple of miles i wouln't have been a serious opponent for anyone in a shtf situation. better to rest and take the second stage the other day.

the bottle of surprise bourbon it brought with me sure was appreciated..it numbed the pain in our legs..


----------



## GasholeWillie

The water filter replacement for my PUR Scout arrived today so a big part of my BOB/GHB water supply system is coming into place. I have that and chlorine drops, might add some tablets to the mix as well.

Added a few small items to my first aid kit, it is a few items away from being complete for my level of skill.

The GHB is a work in progress and is so far costing me less to outfit than I expected.


----------



## Dalarast

Ordered some samplers of wise freeze dried food. Not so much a prep; but sent them to the wife and kiddies and told the wife to take them camping to figure out what meals they like. 

Also ordered 880 rounds of 7.62x54R for storage and not for range shooting when I get home... no its not for range shooting when I get home... its not... sorry having to convince myself.


----------



## mcangus

Kauboy said:


> Picked up 2K more rounds of .22LR!


From a big box store? Most of them don't even have that much, let alone allow a single customer to buy that much.


----------



## PaulS

We are seeing more 22 LR ammo on the shelves here. The price is less than $20 for 500 rounds. It hasn't gotten back to where it was before the panic buying started but it is returning.


----------



## Rwurbanwildlife

I set 5 posts today for my grape vines.


----------



## Kauboy

mcangus said:


> From a big box store? Most of them don't even have that much, let alone allow a single customer to buy that much.


From our new Gander Mountain. We got their early for a fishing workshop for the kids. I spotted a rack they had wheeled out with three shelves full of plastic ammo cans of 2K .22LR. By the time we were leaving an hour and a half later, there were about 8 boxes left, so I grabbed one.


----------



## Kauboy

Finished tack welding a used metal shelving unit that will become my new storage location for food preps. The single shelf setup I currently have is reaching its limit. This will provide much better organization and vertical space.


----------



## TrialAndError

My fellow prepper just bought his plate carrier.


----------



## Kauboy

Advertising your YT channel across 4 different threads is not a great way to introduce yourself to people who are, by definition of being preppers, cautious, skeptical, and often pessimistic.
Just an FYI...


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Started my first compost bin.


----------



## Deebo

I assembled a quick fire kit(X3), to go in each bag of my truck bag system, and 3 more just becouse.
They include two papertowels,f folded odwn small, and rolled up, covered by about a foot of heavyduyt aluminum foild, rolled up, and a box of matches.
Ziplocked together, then another ziplock over that. 
I was bored. I was sunburned, and didn't wanna work outside.


----------



## mack0369

Had three come in today:
1. Lidocane, suture kits (3), disposable skin staplers (3) kit
2. Shotgun scabbard (for side of a pack, attaches with Molle, retention strap that goes over rear grip, not a quick draw but a lot easier than having it in the pack or slung, fits my Benelli M4 and Mossberg 930SPX)
3. Extra lensatic compass


----------



## PAPrepper

Quick question. I have some water in a Nalgene container for my GHB in my truck. How often do you replace that water for safety reasons or is there a need to?


----------



## Kauboy

PAPrepper said:


> Quick question. I have some water in a Nalgene container for my GHB in my truck. How often do you replace that water for safety reasons or is there a need to?


When you filled it, did you previously clean the bottle with bleach or some other antibacterial cleaner?
Did you add any disinfectant to the water?

Water is water. It doesn't "go bad".
But, the little things that live in water can make it bad for you.
If you did everything to destroy them before and after you filled it, it should be good for a very long time, assuming the lid is airtight and never opened.
To be safe, you can always disinfect it again before drinking with some iodine/chlorine tabs or a good blast of UV rays.
My GHB contains individual packets of water sealed by Mayday. They are mylar pouches, and claim to have a shelf life of 5 years.
After the 5 years, they probably won't taste all that good(water never tastes good to me anyhow), but they will still be filled with life sustaining H2O just the same.


----------



## PAPrepper

I follow. Is cleaning with antibacterial dish soap fine?

Also, what can I add to disinfect when I fill it?


----------



## AquaHull

Bought some energy bars yesterday, a 22 jag, MTM 357 ammo case,90 orange targets.


----------



## Kauboy

PAPrepper said:


> I follow. Is cleaning with antibacterial dish soap fine?
> 
> Also, what can I add to disinfect when I fill it?


Yes, cleaning with a dish soap marked as "antibacterial" will suffice.

As for disinfecting while filling, you'll need to do a bit of math, but a few drops of normal bleach(not concentrated) will take care of anything left in the water.
For drinking water, the EPA recommends 8 drops of unscented liquid bleach per gallon of water. So, depending on how much your Nalgene holds, use a comparable amount.
Give it a good sloshing once you've sealed it to get the bleach mixed well and allow it to reach the empty places.
Seal it tight, and it will keep for a long time.

(some will say disinfecting is a bit redundant, as your tap water should already be treated, but I'm not one to worry about being considered "too safe")


----------



## PAPrepper

The other option is to drink it through my Sawyer Mini-Filter?


----------



## Kauboy

PAPrepper said:


> The other option is to drink it through my Sawyer Mini-Filter?


Oh, absolutely.
If I recall, those mini-filters remove particles down to .01 microns, which handles almost all waterborne pathogens.
I've got the slightly larger one, and that's what it is rated for.

I was doing a little more looking on the EPA website, and found a handy chart about using chlorine bleach to disinfect, in case anyone is interested:



> Chlorine Disinfection
> 
> Available ChlorineDrops per Quart/Gallon of Clear WaterDrops per Liter of Clear Water1%10 drops per Quart - 40 per Gallon10 per Liter4-6%2 drops per Quart - 8 per Gallon2 per Liter7-10%1 drop per Quart - 4 per Gallon1 per Liter
> 
> If the strength of the bleach is unknown, add ten drops per quart or liter of filtered and settled water. Double the amount of chlorine for cloudy, murky or colored water or water that is extremely cold.


----------



## turbo6

Switched my outside flood lights from energy efficient bulbs to ultra bright standard ones. The high efficiency ones are just too dim. In the event of a burglar I want the yard lit up so I can see.

Also, finished off my car "bug out bag". Stuff for a breakdown and repairs, stuff for defense and survival too.


----------



## Dalarast

Kauboy said:


> Oh, absolutely.
> If I recall, those mini-filters remove particles down to .01 microns, which handles almost all waterborne pathogens.
> I've got the slightly larger one, and that's what it is rated for.
> 
> I was doing a little more looking on the EPA website, and found a handy chart about using chlorine bleach to disinfect, in case anyone is interested:


Another thing you can use to clean out all bacteria is starstan. I use it in brewing beer to insure no bacteria gets in the wort or bottles. I also use it for my canteens and various water bottles just not my camelbak. Good stuff for really good cleaning.


----------



## kevincali

Gotta wait 10 days to pick up my newest purchase 

Picked up another mag for my 9 since my holster has a spot to hold 2 mags plus one in the gun. Now I don't feel naked on my right side (one empty mag spot)

Took a day off work to clean house (spotted a few ants. Gotta head them off at the pass). My house isn't dirty, just been working so damn much, haven't had time to do squat around the house. 

Gonna head out in a few to pick up about 2 weeks worth more water. 

And just got done checking all the batteries in the flashlights, checking ammo quantities, and sharpened a couple knives. Busy busy day off


----------



## mack0369

Order came in today:


----------



## kevincali

Worked an extra couple few hours today. Got another thing to pay off  so my prep for today was working a few more hours lol


----------



## Kauboy

mack0369 said:


> Order came in today:
> View attachment 6255


From where?
Total cost? (if you don't mind, of course)


----------



## PAPrepper

Wow! You must be hungry!


----------



## mack0369

Kauboy said:


> From where?
> Total cost? (if you don't mind, of course)


No problem. Total cost was $740 direct from Augason Farms. They run daily specials and sometimes you can get the large bulk packs for cheap. It was one of those, 3 month / 2 person packs (1400cal/day, I think usually $800), and then a punch of extra protein - scrambled eggs, whole eggs, and milk alternatives. Re-doing the math it ended up being 2000 calories a day for 2 people for 85 days, very heavy on protein compared to the original pack, not a bad deal I think.


----------



## 9UC

Picked up a cast iron griddle that fits on both my portable charcoal and gas grills plus both my liquid fuel and gas stoves.


----------



## Smitty901

Full Physical, you need to know where you stand health wise. Just because you feel great and work out don't mean you can skip a once over from a good DOC.
Had a precancerous spot burn off that I had though nothing about it.
Other than that Doc said keep doing what I have been doing it is working.


----------



## Broncosfan

Not really a prep for the day but we have a hen that has been sitting and we seen the first chick yesterday and at last count was up to 5 possibility of 6. We just got our orginal 10 hens and a rooster in April. So we have fresh eggs and meat.


----------



## Deebo

Broncosfan said:


> Not really a prep for the day but we have a hen that has been sitting and we seen the first chick yesterday and at last count was up to 5 possibility of 6. We just got our orginal 10 hens and a rooster in April. So we have fresh eggs and meat.


Broncosfan, if you dont mind, I always wondered, how much would ten hens and a rooster cost you, and April is 4 months ago, do you have an "egg count", and is this your first batch of chicks? I am trying to "get away from store baught", and have always wanted to ask some chicken questions. 
RicePaddyDaddy, I bet you could also shed some light on this?


----------



## Broncosfan

Deebo said:


> Broncosfan, if you dont mind, I always wondered, how much would ten hens and a rooster cost you, and April is 4 months ago, do you have an "egg count", and is this your first batch of chicks? I am trying to "get away from store baught", and have always wanted to ask some chicken questions.
> RicePaddyDaddy, I bet you could also shed some light on this?


I think I paid $160.00 and they were just under a year old. I could have probably got some cheaper but I wanted a certain breed. I also haven't let a hen sit before because I wanted to make sure I had a hen that would sit for the whole 21 days. I average about 8 eggs a day and quit keeping count. The first month I got over 240 (20 doz). I'm not getting rich for sure but I know what my hens eat. They pay for their feed and other things they need. But it will take a long time to recoup my investment including the chicken tractor I build and the chickens to begin with. I sale what I can for $2.50 which is a steal for the quality of eggs I have but were I live it would be had to get more. My wife can also bring lettuce and tomato scraps home and they eat a llot out of the garden this time of year. You should see them eat watermelon and peaches. You would think that they were southern chicken.


----------



## SDF880

500 more rounds 7.62X39, 2 more AK mags, and a medium size iron skillet.


----------



## Deebo

Broncosfan said:


> View attachment 6262
> 
> 
> I think I paid $160.00 and they were just under a year old. I could have probably got some cheaper but I wanted a certain breed. I also haven't let a hen sit before because I wanted to make sure I had a hen that would sit for the whole 21 days. I average about 8 eggs a day and quit keeping count. The first month I got over 240 (20 doz). I'm not getting rich for sure but I know what my hens eat. They pay for their feed and other things they need. But it will take a long time to recoup my investment including the chicken tractor I build and the chickens to begin with. I sale what I can for $2.50 which is a steal for the quality of eggs I have but were I live it would be had to get more. My wife can also bring lettuce and tomato scraps home and they eat a llot out of the garden this time of year. You should see them eat watermelon and peaches. You would think that they were southern chicken.


Great, thanks for the info. Leon is raisng quail, my grandfather did also when i was young. He uses a home made incubator, you might wanna check him out, he has some awesome videos on Youtube. Off the top of my head, I thinks it Leonrfp but I bet you can find him. Thanks again, and now i gotta "nother project rattling around in my brain".


----------



## Kauboy

Reorganized the storage spot. What used to be a single stuffed shelf of difficult to reach things is now this:








Everything is faced for neatness, but there is plenty of shelf space left. I can finally start expanding my preps again.

Oh, and we also date checked and rotated the stock while we had the opportunity.


----------



## Smitty901

Gooseberry jam mixed up and in the jars. Plants are producing good this year.


----------



## BoomerFI

After not being able to pick up .22 bullets for the last several months, I finally picked up a box of 500 .22LR.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

My prep of the day was an AK ammo score from a Ukrainian ammo factory that has been over run by the rebels so we probably won't be seeing any more imports from the Red Army Standard factory in Ukraine. Was imported by Century Arms. Enjoy the ammo porn!


----------



## mack0369

Size S M40 Gas Mask with drinking tube, lens covers, manual, case, radio adapter and hood with a sealed C2A1 NBC Filter. For the wife, in great condition, looks new. Was very pleasantly surprised as it was an eBay auction with no reserve, paid $23.40 with shipping. Arrived yesterday. Prep and deal of the day. Love finding stuff for cheap,


----------



## mack0369

One more to add. Barnett Recruit Compound Crossbow Package. Red Dot Optic, quiver, arrows, optic. 300ft/second. Deal too good to pass up, $190 w/ shipping. Had good luck lately.


----------



## kevincali

Traded an old lawn mower for a pellet gun. Now to pick off some squirrels at the ranch haha


----------



## PAPrepper

Sounds like a fun trade!


----------



## Dalarast

Got in on a group deal with my command and ordered a SIG 1911 reverse two tone today. Obviously will not see it till I get home and have it shipped to my ffl but pretty excited about it. Now just gotta change the sights and grips on it....


----------



## TG

Found 3 large bags of chopped wood on the side of the road at the end of my street, someone was moving, had to sprint back home for my wagon  Great addition to my growing chopped wood collection. We live at the edge of Toronto, can't chop our own wood but I'm slowly gathering here and there and buying at discount every chance I get.


----------



## tirednurse

TorontoGal said:


> Found 3 large bags of chopped wood on the side of the road at the end of my street, someone was moving, had to sprint back home for my wagon  Great addition to my growing chopped wood collection. We live at the edge of Toronto, can't chop our own wood but I'm slowly gathering here and there and buying at discount every chance I get.


This sounds pretty harsh to me. Please explain "can't chop our own wood". you can't own an ax? cut down a tree, or can you buy firewood from someone who is authorized? 
Most of my firewood comes from my property. turn every sizable limb into firewood and every once in a while trim out some limbs that have overgrown their space or sometimes a tree. So all I can use for the price of the labor and gas for the saw. 
Can't imagine not being to utilize what is already free in the yard.


----------



## TG

We do not have any trees on our property, we live on a city street. Even if we did have a tree, we would need a reason to chop it down according to city bylaws, every city has rules. We live on the edge of Toronto.


----------



## PaulS

I harvested strawberries and tomatoes and planted a second crop of potatoes and sweet potatoes. The second planting should fill in the fall and early winter harvest.


----------



## kevincali

Paid off my shotgun 

Now to focus on the 30-06


----------



## HuntingHawk

Ordered a new Eotech.


----------



## csi-tech

Came home to a 640 round spam can of 7.62x39 on the porch.


----------



## Will2

I've been doing some stuff up here. I have been deconstructing some stuff, and found that my chimney has an outlet on the first floor that a wood stove or other cooking/heating implement can be hooked up to. I took down a section of wall. I'm going to recycle the gypsum as it can be used as a fertilizer. It was from 1944 I think, maybe that is the type though, probably.

None the less the section of wall that is removed both uncovers the metal chimney pipe which I think will allow heat to radiate better, as well as lets a whole bunch more light into the place.

I've had some serious concerns with the structure as I need to reinforce the basement, as I was away in Toronto for a month so I was unable to do the original foundation stuff I had intended.

None the less I am actively gutting the place right now which is benefiting me in ways I won't mention, however it will allow me to redo the electrical and put in a 100 amp service down the road if needed.

Other than that not much going on up here, just got back and not a lot of time.

A bunch of my stuff planted in May has started to be harvestable. I'm eating it daily now mostly as an additive to my rice and other stuff.

None the less I have a conundrum, removing two pieces of lumber that are wedged between the chimney and the structural supports - they being nailed out of reach. The job would call for the wall or the chimney to be removed, none the less considering just sawing as much out as I can to open up a 6 or so foot section of wall. between the kitchen and what once was a separate room.

Also need to figure out how to remove the door frame as I don't need the door there anymore. Door if off but the frame is still there.

http://www.soils.wisc.edu/extension/pubs/A3782.pdf


----------



## alterego

Live Fire Training With The Wife.And My Daughter On Zombie Bob With The 9C And The M 4.


----------



## Batty

Yesterday, my daughter and I sorted the stored toiletries to make a shopping list for next week. Today I plan to update my food need/have list for the shopping list. We have 30 days worth stored, working on filling out 90 day storage. Took over half my husband's exercise room for storage. Moved all winter, camping & hunting gear inside for better access for SHTF. Put out goats to mow down overgrown areas of the yard. Found a fantastic new knife at a 2nd hand store, need to buy/make a sheath for it. Watched a few episodes of "Doomsday Preppers" with the kids, just cuz it's funny!


----------



## whoppo

Ammo day!
Added 550 rds 124gr 9mm, 500 rds of 230gr 45ACP and 420 rds of LakeCity M855 5.56.
... just about enough to replace what we shot at the range last month.


----------



## mack0369

Four automatic fishing reels


----------



## kevincali

Picked up my shotgun and .357. Also picked up a very tiny bit of ammo for them


----------



## csi-tech

Came home to a box of ten newly manufactured AK-47 Croatian, steel magazines with the bolt hold open followers. These are built as well as the Yugo surplus BHO mags and are every bit as sturdy. These are under $11.00 each at our wonderful sponsor APEX and I absolutely recommend these. They are stamped "Made in Croatia" with a maple leaf. They are the same design as the Yugo surplus mags. I have added these to my pile. I think this is a wrap for AK mags. I would also recommend the Toth Tool polymer/steel reinforced magazines. 100% American made and so far seem to be as good or better than the Bulgarian ((10)) magazines.


----------



## Dalarast

Went ahead and bit the bullet again: Ordered two spam cans of 7.62x54R and 2 spam cans of 5.56 from CTD and two 100 boxes of 9mm for the wifey. I went online to just order some more magpul magazines.... I felt like a walmart customer looking to just get one item and leaving with a cart.

No more ammo purchases for awhile now... next up reloading supplies 

Now must order something for the wife on Amazon to soften the blow of when she has to lug it inside when its delivered.


----------



## Kauboy

So many gun related preps lately. The following advice is for myself as much as it is for the rest, refocus on the stuff that will sustain you.
I need to get back to filling my food shelves. The ammo boxes are filled to the brim as it is.


----------



## Dalarast

Kauboy said:


> So many gun related preps lately. The following advice is for myself as much as it is for the rest, refocus on the stuff that will sustain you.
> I need to get back to filling my food shelves. The ammo boxes are filled to the brim as it is.


Water.... water is my big opportunity that the wife is working on hopefully today with a few visits to Sams Club and BJs.


----------



## oldgrouch

Over the last two weeks we've put up over 100 quarts of green beans, tomatoes, kraut, salsa and juice. Also, prepped 50 ears of corn. I've started reloading (even though I have over a dozen full 50 cal cans) ammo. Since I am new to this, I am VERY cautions. This week I loaded 100 38s and 50 45lc. Prepping never ends.


----------



## csi-tech

My focus lately has been gun related. With the crap between Russia and the Crimea I got the AK magazines and the tin of 7.62x39. I am getting very close to where I want to be though. 1K rounds per rifle, 500 or so rounds per rifle for range use, 10 high quality magazines per gun, a buttload of lesser magazines and 500 rounds per handgun. I have two more guns I want to buy, an AK underfolder and a Russian M44. For both I'll only be out $650.00. After that it's going to be replacing my Sweetwater filter and buying a Berky. I've also been considering a natural gas fired generator.


----------



## charito

We're doing some renovations at the moment so I'm not exactly organized with storage space. Yesterday, bought 4 cases of water. I think we've got enough ready to eat food and drinks for 3 weeks (there's only 2 of us plus 3 cats)....but I'd like to beef that up to make it at least 5 weeks.

Definitely will need some masks (even just to cover mouth and nose), and bleach.


----------



## Alpha-17

Took my SCAR for a walk today:



And then decided to take a swim to cool down:



Seriously, a few buddies and I decided to walk around some local public hunting area, and practice patrolling. It was a good test for kit, and moving through brush. We found some small caves, and I noticed a few short comings in my current equipment that I need to fix.


----------



## PaulS

Yep! just out there exercising your second amendment rights.


----------



## neo4516

Purchased a case 10days of British army 24hr ration packs. Also saw I full 55 man front line army medics back pack, it's a black hawk hydration Titan pack full to the top with everything a medic will need for only 350 euros. So tempted to get it


----------



## PrepperLite

Picked up some rubber gloves and the last few boxes of face masks at the local store!!! Ebola scare FTW!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Plotting, various route from work to home.
Just moved. Surveying new 'hood, surrounding area for bugging in.


----------



## alterego

Practicing Out Door Food Preparation This Morning With Onions Peppers Potatoes And Eggs From Home. It Don't Get Any Better For Those Of You That Don't Know Any Thing.


----------



## Dalarast

5 mile run with loaded iotv best at 45 mins using nike boots after a spartan pt test. Beat all my soldiers which made this 34 yr old man a gloating sob. Consider this a prep I have been working on my rucking and vest runs more and more.


----------



## neo4516

Purchased a two med kits each in black hawk hydration Titan back packs one tan and one mtp pattern and 10 israeli bandage and 7 celox bandages!


----------



## alterego

We Bought My Daughter A New Back Pack Yesterday. So I Used Her Old One For A Get Home Safe Bag In The Vehicle That I Use To Get Back And Forth From Work Every Day. Because You Creaps Infected My Mind. I Never Needed One Until I Started Reading This Forum.


----------



## tirednurse

This past week put up 138 pints of pickles with cucumbers, onions, and dill from my garden. 43 quarts pickled beets from the garden. Green beans just starting 42 quarts this week. added a bunch to the dried foods. 50 lbs each oatmeal, 10 grain hot cereal, flour, sugar, rice. 25 lbs of biscuit mix and pancake mix. 
picked 88 lbs of blueberries yesterday at a local u pick farm that will be turned into pie filling, pancake syrup and canned berries for future cooking. 
Canning tomato sauce, and spaghetti sauce today. 
way behind on stuff in the garden. wish I had more time ......


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

*Realtree USB Charger prep*

Here is my Realtree USB Charger prep item I had ready during Hurricane Iselle.
[Posted in my Hurricane thread but I think it is a handy item that people should know about so I am posting it here as well.]






*POWER TO THE PEOPLE!*


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Saved strawberry seeds from the store-bought strawberries.


----------



## Kauboy

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Saved strawberry seeds from the store-bought strawberries.


Will the seeds from store bought fruit even germinate anymore? I thought the GMO agenda was to make fruits and veg a one trick pony so the seeds can't be reused.
Also, isn't Monsanto suing anyone found to be growing fruit from their genetically identifiable and patented seeds? What a strange state of affairs that is, no?


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Kauboy said:


> Will the seeds from store bought fruit even germinate anymore? I thought the GMO agenda was to make fruits and veg a one trick pony so the seeds can't be reused.
> Also, isn't Monsanto suing anyone found to be growing fruit from their genetically identifiable and patented seeds? What a strange state of affairs that is, no?


Never heard of someone growing seeds from store bought fruit getting sued. God put the seeds there they should sue Him.

GMO may apply but I am just getting started at container and pallet gardening. So this is more about experience than anything.

I had a friend say I should not be disappointed with a bad result because wholesaler and grocers will spray the produce to prolong freshness and hinder seed growth... Maybe that is a GMO thing too? I dunno.


----------



## Kauboy

From my understanding of it, the GMO (Genetically Modified Organism) initiative is used to alter the DNA of the produce created for sale in stores.
One of the effects of this alteration, intentionally so, is the reduction in viability of seeds.
Basically, the corporation selling you the produce is not interested in you being able to take their seeds and produce your own offspring of the plant.
As a result, they engineer these plants to produce seeds that will not germinate, or will produce an inferior crop if they do.
This keeps you buying their product, and not growing your own.

As for the lawsuits, Monsanto is very aggressive with filing suit against home gardeners if it is ever determined that their seeds were used as the starters.
Their seeds are patented, and any un-permitted use is considered a violation of their patent, and is subject to litigation.
Use at your own risk.


----------



## slewfoot

tirednurse said:


> This past week put up 138 pints of pickles with cucumbers, onions, and dill from my garden. 43 quarts pickled beets from the garden. Green beans just starting 42 quarts this week. added a bunch to the dried foods. 50 lbs each oatmeal, 10 grain hot cereal, flour, sugar, rice. 25 lbs of biscuit mix and pancake mix.
> picked 88 lbs of blueberries yesterday at a local u pick farm that will be turned into pie filling, pancake syrup and canned berries for future cooking.
> Canning tomato sauce, and spaghetti sauce today.
> way behind on stuff in the garden. wish I had more time ......


Wow I'm impressed.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Today is my Birthday..SO wife took me to eat..and then I went shopping to restock some shelf space

1 case of Spaghetti sauce and a bunch of spaghetti noodles
Cream of Potato Soup
Peanut butter
canned strawberries - never bought them before but they were $1 a can on sale...nice treat
and some other stuff...


----------



## PaulS

Happy birthday Maine-Marine! I wish for you the whole year to bring you health, wealth, and happiness!


----------



## tirednurse

slewfoot said:


> Wow I'm impressed.


shoot. that ain't nothing slew. If I wasn't working 12-16 hour days and trying to squeeze everything else in between I would have a lot more done every week. Getting really sick of having 20+ hours of overtime every week.


----------



## kevincali

tirednurse said:


> shoot. that ain't nothing slew. If I wasn't working 12-16 hour days and trying to squeeze everything else in between I would have a lot more done every week. Getting really sick of having 20+ hours of overtime every week.


I hear you tirednurse. I worked 30 straight days and just last week started a 5 on 2 off schedule. Still no time for anything.

So my prep for today is going to be SLEEP haha

In more seriousness, my prep for today was not quitting my job. These allergies are kicking my ass. I can't breathe at home, can't breathe at the ranch, sneezing till my throat and nose are sore and bloodied, itchy and swollen eyes, clogged (but runny) nose and very very itchy spots all over my arms and neck.

How is not quitting my job a prep? Means I'm still making money for bills and preps.

I just hope this next 2 months go by quickly (bought enough rye grass for 2 months) so that we can get new type of grass.... This sucks


----------



## Deebo

Rented and operated a bobcat to clear my land, ended up with a bobcat pruned tree, one less huge stump in my front yard, and a nice new spot to put a backstop to tune and practice with my crossbow. Sept one, I wanna put three deer in the freezer.


----------



## cdell

I ordered 2 handheld ham radio's from ebay (pofung uv-82). I'm just learning so I'm gonna start out cheap, now I just have to do the course. Ordered a new reloading scale, and got some fruit trees planted in the ground.


----------



## kevincali

Now that the sun is in a different arc in the sky, I had to rearrange my plants on my deck. My chocolate mint was burning. Didn't notice it until it was dry. Hope it pulls through. 

And being sick, I am trying something different. Just letting it run its course. Gatorade to help with dehydration and water. In a shtf situation, medicine might not be readily available (even if you stockpiled, you could eventually run out)

I'm building my immune system 

Yesterday, I couldn't get out of bed. Had the runs, and had been puking. Today, my body is sore, but no runs, no puking. My chest kinda hurts, and I have a slight headache. But all things considered, I feel ok. Maybe tomorrow ill feel even better


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Cleared an area in the garage to getting some gardening started and building a vertical garden planter from an old pallet.


----------



## Batty

Bought 25 lbs each of rice, flour, salt & sugar. Another case of water bottles and two more 5 gallon water jugs. More items for the first-aid supply and scored on a great BOB at Goodwill. Now we have one for each family member. And more ammo!


----------



## jimb1972

Put another four 1.75L bottles of cheap Vodka on the shelf, more beans, rice, and oats yesterday.


----------



## paraquack

Early inheritance of buddy's reload equip ( has cancer without much hope, but we still pray for a miracle). Now to buy the supplies I need.


----------



## microprepper

Learned more about pawn shops. I tried to pawn an extra cel phone that I bought as safety back-up, just to see what I could get for it, and was told cel-phones cannot be pawned in my area.

I am learning pawn-shop etiquette because the banks are already showing signs of political instability. (I recently witnessed and experienced several incidents of racial tension in my own bank as well as out in general commercial errands lately. Since I noticed a wall full of Obama literature on the office of one of the people who engaged in reverse-profiling, and that person has some training authority in the bank, I quietly began my own strategy of dis-engaging as much as possible from relying on the bank.)


----------



## Jeep

Well nothing specific today....If research is considered a prep then I am learning about the proper use of cheesewax. But I consider everything I do to be some sort op prepping, bought Fencing, scored a bunch of free 2x4 that I started building my goat Nursery with. Me and my wife did 2 separate transactions at the grocery store, saved 52% and 53% with coupons, pantry and prepper room are starting to look good. Today to hot out right now for much.


----------



## kevincali

Felt good, so went to work. Then felt like crap so headed home. Now about to water my yard, and possibly fill my totes up JIC


----------



## SDF880

A mint SKS


----------



## Wallimiyama

I knew about different manufacturers...but I didn't know they came in different flavors! :-D


----------



## SDF880

Wallimiyama said:


> I knew about different manufacturers...but I didn't know they came in different flavors! :-D


That made me chuckle, thanks!

I should have put a little more info there. I found a safe queen SKS Paratrooper model that
just looks to be brand new


----------



## Jeep

Made some progress on the Kid nursery, acquired some more free "paper products" lol, not complaining. Worked on my water storage plans, no builds yet. Worked on the chicken coop plans, no build yet, no chickens so no worries


----------



## Will2

I got some insoles, sunglasses and quartz winding watch. ( I figure it is safer like my compass to backup my gps)

Have to say dental health is not something to overlook when looking at medicine.

Picked up a steam cleaner recently. I figure this is handy as it can clean clothes or steam clean surfaces.

It also works as a bit of an electrical heater.


----------



## alterego

Bought Some Gloves To Put In My GHSB


----------



## Sinkhole

Picked up this stuff today to help round out some short comings in gear.

LifeStraw
Wetfire Tinder
50 Stormproof Matches
FireSteel 2.0
I also picked up a Marksman folding slingshot to throw in my bag. I remember killing all sorts of small game, when I was a kid, with my slingshot. So I figured it couldn't hurt to pick one and practice with it. It came with 200 .30 Cal. steel balls.


----------



## Jeep

Off to start our prep of the day, picking about 6 gallons of choke cherries to boil down and can. More to come later.....


----------



## kevincali

Big preps for me today 

Since there are talks of protests being in L.A. tomorrow, I decided to pick up an extra week worth of canned goods/groceries, and a 20lb bag of beans 

Also picked up an extra mag for my beretta while I was at the LGS making a payment on my 30-06. 

Picked up some shotgun shells for small game, and some hollow point shells. 

Picked up another week of water. 

Picked up a giant bag of dog food, and cat food. Animals are set for a couple months. 

Paid some bills, and I pumped gas to make sure I'm able to get to work lol. 

Man, money sure doesn't go that far these days  Just 10 years ago, I'd still have $200-$300 left out of $500 for everything I just got


----------



## Jeep

Ok so stopped at about 2.5 gallons of chokecherries, looks good so far


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Gonna teach some guests about Frogmore stew. And how our founding fathers were preppers before peeping was a stigma. (Aka low country boil)


----------



## tirednurse

yesterday picked more than 400 lbs of peaches and 650lb of tomatoes. today we are fishing for stealhead and trout for dinner tonight. Menu is trout, corn from the garden, with a german salad of cucumbers, onions and tomatoes also from the garden. Prepping teaches us to eat good food that comes from our own labor, not the grocery store or some McDonald's down the street.


----------



## Jeep

Wow that sounds good. So far for one day, we are not done yet but looks like about 9-11 pints going to be finished today, not bad I think. Found several Rosehip bushes on accident.


----------



## Batty

Repaired several sections of goat fencing and hung a screen door. Not very exciting, but work that needed to get done.


----------



## jimb1972

8# of HP38 handgun powder.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Planning the layout of my Top 5 (+) things to grow.
Checking for companion plants.
Choosing the site.
drawing the layout.
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...storage/9933-top-5-thing-grow.html#post165734


----------



## Smitty901

As a result of current news head lines setup a range day for a little long gun work and responded to another family members request to learn to shoot. Set her up with a time a place to work with my daughter and get her started


----------



## Slippy

Lucky us! Found and Bought 1000 rounds of CCI .22lr at the local big box sporting goods store. Also, Mrs Slippy put up 20 jars of peach and strawberry preserves. Finished some work on my new and improved rifle range 100 yard ambidextrous shooting bench and relaxing watching some NASCAR.


----------



## Oddcaliber

Went to the gun show and got 2 more magazines for my 9mm pistol.


----------



## Jeep

Went and gathered all my tac gear that I could find, including mags and ammo. The tac gear needs washed and stuff, so gonna get everything purty like I was going to work. Oh also dug out my climbing stuff, wife gave me a room to start keeping everything handy and on standby. Days not over need to walk my out buildings and figure out my water storage deal. Afraid to buy a big tank in case it gets damaged. And doing some reasearch


----------



## Jeep

So something I totally have overlooked. My truck. I recently purchased a 1997 Dodge Ram truck, it had some issues, but when I lifted the seat up to look behind it, it has two built in shelves And oddly enough automotive products fit in them. So I made a list and so far stocked Antifreeze, power steering fluid and Some oil in it. I have 2 ratchet straps and a tow strap in it as well. Several more items to follow, and the best part is you can't see it and its not taking up any space.


----------



## kevincali

Took some recyclables in. I always hit the discount rack before I cash the voucher. Picked up a few canned goods at $0.40 each. More for the stockpile


----------



## Michael_Js

Just got my body armor yesterday, with vest.

Looking at getting 2 sets of complete gas masks - with filter and drinking canteen.

Still stocking food & supplies...

Oh, just got a fun little Ruger 10/22 50th Anniversary edition rifle 

Still looking for jobs to get out of San Diego and move to a more rural place in WA or OR!!!


----------



## Jeep

SD sucks if only for rent and Mortgages. So today just farm maintenance, wife did her coupon clipping. No real prepping so to speak


----------



## Jeep

Today, going to a place called Gallatin Grown, its an 8 acre organic veggie farm where you can call and order or pick your own. Going for green beans today. Trying to can about 10 qts. thats so far, not sure whats next


----------



## CornerStone

Nothing yet today but spent all last night after woork working my new garden plot.


----------



## Batty

Repaired more goat fencing (meat & milk post-SHTF) in the rain this morning. With any luck, I'll have the third corral fence mended just in time for them to find holes in the first corral....


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Bought some pine straw on the way home. Some for the compost and some for the future blueberries.


----------



## Urinal Cake

Hit Harbor Freight for Free Tarps and bought a few rolls of duct tape.
Every hotel visit I ask for toothpastes, tooth brushes and razors at the front desk (Complimentary)


----------



## CornerStone

New shelves to save some floor space in the store room


----------



## warrior4

Bought some waterproof matches for my BOB. Also picked up an ounce of silver. Slowly adding things as money is kind of tight right now.


----------



## Camel923

Stopped at a prepper store on the way home that I found out about. Its only open when I am working out of town.


----------



## Batty

Ordered a box of N95 masks in small for the kids. They arrived today and I had all the kids try one on to see how they fit. Fits great, ages 3-12. But now the kids wanna play doctor with my new masks!


----------



## Jeep

Absolutely nothing. I owe you all some sweat equity. I'll get on it


----------



## Urinal Cake

Got 2 free tarps from Harbor freight and 2 rolls of duct tape.
Free toothpaste and tooth brushes and sewing kits from Hilton Garden INN. 
Building my evac bag (absolute worst case scenario)


----------



## Kauboy

Urinal Cake said:


> Got 2 free tarps from Harbor freight and 2 rolls of duct tape.
> Free toothpaste and tooth brushes and sewing kits from Hilton Garden INN.
> Building my evac bag (absolute worst case scenario)


You're the second to mention free tarps from HF. Is there a coupon or something? I get their stuff all the time, yet haven't seen that deal listed.


----------



## kevincali

Bought an iwb holster for my sp101, a butt stock shell holder for the 870, another box of .357 and 12ga. Then hit the range 

Put 100 rounds through the sp101 and 20 through the shotgun. It kept jamming, so it's coming apart. For a goo cleaning and lube. Lubed it up when I first got it, but gonna do it again 

Oh, bought universal gun cleaning kit to clean the beretta, ruger, and Remington. Gonna be a cleaning fool tonight


----------



## Urinal Cake

Kauboy said:


> You're the second to mention free tarps from HF. Is there a coupon or something? I get their stuff all the time, yet haven't seen that deal listed.


Here Ya Go!

20% Off Coupon Unique 11


----------



## Kauboy

Thanks!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Thanks also!


Urinal Cake said:


> Here Ya Go!
> 
> 20% Off Coupon Unique 11


----------



## Jeep

Not sure if it was a prep, may be. I have been farming for 4 years, sold some eggs, ate some veggies traded some animals. But today I sold the first Sheep I ever had breed and the first animal I have ever sold. To me I am more than on my way to bigger and better, since he could pay for more preparations. Maybe wrong, but I though I would share


----------



## DerBiermeister

Had a long talk with my 80 yr old friend down the street about HAM. (He practically invented it -- LOL).
I now know what I have to do to pursue this form of radio communication. Looking forward to it actually.


----------



## hansonb4

2 envelopes of Knorr Pesto Sauce mix. It actually tastes pretty darn good and the kids like it. All you do is mix it with 3/4 cup of water at 1/4 cup olive oil and bring to a boil. Pour it over cooked pasta. 1 envelope will coat half a box of spaghetti. Also bought two brown gravy mixes and a case of bottled water. Little by little...


----------



## Urinal Cake

Bought one of these:
D105X Discovery AM/FM/SW/NOAA Emergency Solar Wind-Up Radio Cell Phone Charger for $37 fee shipping.
Made a false bottom in a linen chest to stash at-15 and ammo.


----------



## Jeep

Bought a power pressure cooker XL, does all kinds of cool stuff for canning

Powerpressurecookerxl.com


----------



## PrepperLite

Bought 4 20-lb Propane tanks off Craigslist for $20... they are regularly $30 each at the local stores. Filled them up too!!

Still looking for a fireplace insert as i think we are going to have a rough winter


----------



## paraquack

Got out and voted today (primary in AZ).


----------



## Will2

Another training prep: security guard training required by law to be a security guard in ontario more or less.

It is 100$ online course for anyone interested at careerinsecurity.ca

100$ is pretty much as cheap as it gets test and license are each like an additional 80$ each... then a few weeks for the license to pass the clean record test.


Suprisingly I got a job offer today... but I got an offer yesterday being a manager at a Spa although I am still uncertain if I am really going to get this only believe it when my training period starts.

I can use the money though... 

Also going to see about the private investigators course after I finish this one hopefully by the end of the month.


----------



## dannydefense

Security guard training in Canada, eh? What's that like?

"We're going to simulate 8 hours of sitting in a booth watching Who's The Boss re-runs by having you sit here in this booth for 2 hours watching Who's the Boss re-runs."


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Voted for a grass roots guy... Time for a 2x bailout voting Congressman to stay home.
And
Got a broken tooth fixed.
Both affect my mental prep.


----------



## Jeep

1 box of 50 books of matches, 10 cans cat 10 cans dog food, all on sale and 2 qts Motor oil.


----------



## mack0369

Today was buying fish-mox, fish-pen, and 102 packs of seeds.


----------



## Sinkhole

Not really much. Practiced with my slingshot a little.


----------



## Will2

dannydefense
There are a variety of security jobs see page 3, 4 and 5 of the training manual. This includes alarm monitoring , electronic systems, polygraf and integrity testing, crowd control and special events, body guard and safe transport services, labour dispute management, and security consulting all require the license in addition to. Uniformed gaurd service k9 and mobile patrol.

while security industry includes inhouse, emergency response 911 cbrn type stuff, and pis.

But yah a lot have desk and foot patrol for site security.

Everyone who provides private security services in ontario needs to be licensed under p.s.i.s.a.


Its a bit like getting your drivers license. As a matter if fact you get it at the ontario equivalent of the DMV


----------



## kevincali

Bought another week extra of food above my regular weeks worth of food. Cost an extra $80 since I now have to be wheat/gluten free. I'm allergic apparently (what the doc says). 

Also bought some parts for my BOV. Building a motor an needed connecting rods 

Also got more firewood put away


----------



## mack0369

Just won a Big Berkey filter system on auction with 8 filters for $260.


----------



## dannydefense

Will said:


> dannydefense
> There are a variety of security jobs see page 3, 4 and 5 of the training manual. This includes alarm monitoring , electronic systems, polygraf and integrity testing, crowd control and special events, body guard and safe transport services, labour dispute management, and security consulting all require the license in addition to. Uniformed gaurd service k9 and mobile patrol.


Sounds interesting! I was just poking fun, to clarify.


----------



## TG

Signed up for a gourmet canning class, using a large variety of spices for canning savoury dishes from different cultures, can't wait  Next class will be firearms safety.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Walked to the railroad tracks from my office building for practice. Only took 22 minutes.
(My SHTF walking route home. should take about 9 hours. I normally drive to work in 30 minutes.)


----------



## paraquack

Another months supply of dog food.


----------



## Jeep

Stock for the truck, 1 bottle power steering fluid, 1 qt ATF fluid, none needed just extra. Also when it cools off gonna finish the goat Nursery


----------



## CornerStone

Finished up some shelves. Bottom is for water bottles for emergency's. Next is for 5gal food storage such as rice, flower, and sugar. Next is all mason jars and top is other medical and food supplies. Nothing spectacular like a bunker but gotta start somewhere


----------



## Kauboy

Corner, you should be aware that putting plastic bottles of water on concrete can lead to leaching of chemicals into the water.
A thin wooden panel under them would be sufficient to keep it from happening.


----------



## SDF880

Mossberg 500 Cruiser 12GA to keep my other 12GA's company and 100 more 00 and some slugs.


----------



## DerBiermeister

My prep of the day was I zeroed in my AR-15 with my new Aimpoint PRO. 
Holy smokes -- I even impressed myself, something not done too often.


----------



## PrepperLite

Got this little gem for cheap off of Craigslist today. She might not look much but a little elbow grease and some sealant around the edges and heat wont be a problem this winter. I'm thinking because of the mild summer its going to be a bad winter like everyone is predicting.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Picked up 100 rounds of .22 magnum and 50 .22LR.


----------



## Derma-Redi

My brother and I both bought a S&W AR15 Sport and some ammo. It was nice to see the parking lot so full of cars we had to find parking down the street!!!


----------



## Dalarast

Not so much a prep of the day.. but just ordered a leupold VX1 3-9x40mm scope. Under $200 for a scope that was originally listed at $400. Was shopping for an optic for the nagant.... now I have to get a new rifle to use with this scope. 

As I emailed the wife on this... "Honey this scope is like a nice pair of dress shoes while the nagant is a fanny pack... they just don't work well together".


----------



## dannydefense

DerBiermeister said:


> My prep of the day was I zeroed in my AR-15 with my new Aimpoint PRO.
> Holy smokes -- I even impressed myself, something not done too often.


I'm a huge proponent of Aimpoint hardware; there's nothing wrong with EOTech, it's touch as nails, it's just heavier than I like. The Micro is my current best friend, but I've considered the Pro for a little while now. Are there any outstanding positives or negatives that you've run into already?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Dalarast said:


> As I emailed the wife on this... "Honey this scope is like a nice pair of dress shoes while the nagant is a fanny pack... they just don't work well together".


Мосин все винтовка настоящий мужчина никогда нуждается!


----------



## CornerStone

Thanks dude, I have some wood laminant laying around i could lay down for that. I had no idea


----------



## Kauboy

Yup, that should do it!


----------



## paraquack

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Мосин все винтовка настоящий мужчина никогда нуждается!


Maybe it's just my military training, but I really like the AR platform. But as they say, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Ya, but my Mosins may have killed Nazi's 

The M44's also throw a hella big fireball, which is quite fun... and it roars like a 6 pound Napoleon.


----------



## Dalarast

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Мосин все винтовка настоящий мужчина никогда нуждается!


A mosin is what all real men may need.... But they don't need a higher end scope to reach out and touch someone. Was thinking just a scout optic. Plan is to buy a new hunting rifle and swap the scopes.

I did by the single piece mount for the ar15. So I could mount it on that as well... But the one we have is going to have a red dot while the one I WANT to build will be setup for long range shooting.


----------



## cdell

Cherries are reasonably priced right now so I picked some up and canned them. I hadn't tried canning cherries yet but they look pretty tasty in the jars.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Added the homemade accelerator to my compost pile. (Beer, cola, ammonia)
See how it works in a few weeks.
And 
Studied companion planting.


----------



## paraquack

Finally found some of the primers I need. Only one to go, and ordered powder that will be available in a week!


----------



## Deebo

Recieved two lifestrike or litestrike fireststarteres today. Wife hinted she had wanted one, so we will practice fire building this weekend. Also, scored some elk burger so we will be eating well.


----------



## Smitty901

Eat a jar of pickles that were made awhile back. It was a new way to make them and someone had to try them.


----------



## paraquack

Found more "Strike anywhere" matches. Bought all of them. They were the shorter variety but what the hey. Now to vac seal them with an oxygen absorber (very low vac).


----------



## mack0369

Condor plate carrier. Took the time to set it up. Front, rear, and side E-sapi plates. Doesn't hold as much gear on it as my other vests, but is lighter and easier to move in. Fits 3 double mag pouches, an IFAK, one pistol mag pouch, one grenade pouch, one 16 round 12 gauge pouch, and my camel back carrier on the back. No room for utility pouches or my shotgun scabbard so those are now on my pack.

Picked up 3 pair of 5.11 pants, new 5.11 watch with ballistic calculator, and a 5.11 sidekick knife on Friday. Imperial Municipal Supply in Milford MA having a huge liquidation sale. Paid $210 for all of them. Didn't get the plate carrier there.


----------



## mack0369

Just broke down and bought a Big Berkey with 2 black filters and a primer kit. Have other field water filters (life straws, and a camelback inline filter) but decided it was time to cover the most important base - long term bulk water. 2 filters are claimed to be good for 6000 gallons. I'll pick up more filters when I can.


----------



## Jeep

Today just more research. Pricing Chainsaws, found a decent deal I think. 4 cords of eight foot lengths delivered out here for 500.00. Now looking for big time hay deals....since it is raining again here highly unusual, may get another cut.


----------



## Smitty901

Well found out how not to make a mint jelly from scratch. Smoke alarm was just the start. No damage but it was a mess
PS: Apple juice will not replace apple as called for in the instruction. Not sure why but jelly becomes candy and they act a lot different when heated.


----------



## kevincali

Smitty901 said:


> Well found out how not to make a mint jelly from scratch. Smoke alarm was just the start. No damage but it was a mess


I have mint. Lots of mint. Even some "chocolate mint"

How are you supposed to make mint jelly? I suppose I could look it up online, but eh. If someone has a tried and true method, I'm all ears 

As far as prep for the day? Been working on my urban assault vehicle. Got the frame painted, now gotta put some more hours in. Need lower control arms and front end kit (ball joints, bushings, tie rods etc)

Also went through my very small stock and cooked the oldest stuff. Made a list of stuff to replace it with.

REMINDER: STOCK ONLY WHAT YOU EAT!!!!

I got stuff on sale at the discount rack, that ended up being disgusting.

Oh and also, even though its my day off, I did some work for a neighbor. Supposed to be getting paid soon. More money for preps


----------



## Smitty901

kevincali said:


> I have mint. Lots of mint. Even some "chocolate mint"
> 
> How are you supposed to make mint jelly? I suppose I could look it up online, but eh. If someone has a tried and true method, I'm all ears
> 
> As far as prep for the day? Been working on my urban assault vehicle. Got the frame painted, now gotta put some more hours in. Need lower control arms and front end kit (ball joints, bushings, tie rods etc)
> 
> Also went through my very small stock and cooked the oldest stuff. Made a list of stuff to replace it with.
> 
> REMINDER: STOCK ONLY WHAT YOU EAT!!!!
> 
> I got stuff on sale at the discount rack, that ended up being disgusting.
> 
> Oh and also, even though its my day off, I did some work for a neighbor. Supposed to be getting paid soon. More money for preps


 Trust me you do not want to try the one I did.
I will be looking at another soon.


----------



## Inor

Smitty901 said:


> Trust me you do not want to try the one I did.
> I will be looking at another soon.


I'll try to get Mrs Inor to post her recipe for it. She made some about 3 years ago that was absolutely fantastic! The last couple years she has been experimenting with peppers mixed with fruit jellies - think jalapeno-strawberry (which is very good) or habanero-raspberry (which is not).


----------



## paraquack

The prickly pear cactus fruit is in season. I need to make an early morning stroll.


----------



## Inor

paraquack said:


> The prickly pear cactus fruit is in season. I need to make an early morning stroll.


Prickly pear jam is freakin' awesome! It don't get no better than that! Get some good leather gloves and get pickin'!


----------



## kevincali

paraquack said:


> The prickly pear cactus fruit is in season. I need to make an early morning stroll.


Don't remind me! I have about 10 cactus plants of one prickly pear fruit (elephant ear) one of another (another elephant ear) and one of another (column type)

They are all too young to produce  They are all about a foot or so high. And I do LOVE me some prickly pear fruit 

Sometimes it sucks that all my trees and plants are soo young. I figure another couple of years and I'll be set


----------



## Dalarast

Inor said:


> Prickly pear jam is freakin' awesome! It don't get no better than that! Get some good leather gloves and get pickin'!


This comment is worthless without recipes.. or samples sent to me in Africa 

We have access to Prickly Pears back home along the beach and I keep trying to convince my wife I want to put a prickly pear in the front yard.... good jam good be a what sways her opinion on the matter at hand


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Jeep said:


> Today just more research. Pricing Chainsaws, found a decent deal I think. 4 cords of eight foot lengths delivered out here for 500.00. Now looking for big time hay deals....since it is raining again here highly unusual, may get another cut.


Sounds like. Good price for the cords.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Dinner last night with a few 60-somethings. Tried to encourage them to start being more self-sufficient. Not sure if they get it or just politely let me chatter.


----------



## Jeep

Well went to the damned hardware store, closed for this lame holiday, I'm out of T post clips. But the funny part is the goat Nursery is now a goat condo thanks to the wife and getting bigger


----------



## alterego

Two Life Straws From Dicks Sporting Goods.


----------



## Michael_Js

Made 4 jars of pickles  first time trying boiling them for long term storage.

Just got two of these: NBC 40mm NATO SGE 400/3 Anti-Riot Military Gas Mask Made In The USA: Science Lab Face Masks: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific

with 4 NBC filters...

Got 2 canteens for them, but they don't seem to connect. I think I need another part, but will probably send them back...

Working on getting my concealed armored vest - less bulky than the external AR500 vest


----------



## 7515

Cut and split a truck load of firewood. Hickory, and I am pooped


----------



## Alpha Mike Foxtrot

Brought in the last of the tomatoes this morning. Hope to cook down and can 36 pints of paste tonight! I have recruited two aunts to actually knock this job out. They each get 12 quarts of 'kraut as payment.


----------



## Will2

Today I did a basic defensive tactics and handcuffing cert class:

It had some hands on exposure to the three types of standard cuffing arrest processes
We also did baton for knife and gun disarms and two types of hand pistol disarms/deflections
We finished it of with baton and sheild/pad strikes

I was also one of the people who got to do baton vs 4 moving targets

it was complimentary to the basic security course I am doing

I went with another program because the first one deregistered me as personal service depot pickup no fixed address wasn't an acceptable license address..second place was cool with it though.

As such I have the materials from two classes now.

I am also suppose to do another use of force class on the 20th that the pres says will be much better than the cfstm incs course.
Delta Security - Security Guard Training Course

Just chagne the number at the end to get an idea of the license test material
this is useful info for preppets to especially for a bugin.

I also am due to be doing resistive arrests training on sunday

Quizontario.com had the test questions


----------



## Smitty901

Yesterday drug out and back filled most of an area for more blueberry bushes.


----------



## Jeep

Well spent 6 hours on the road today so nothing really. I saw a Great Pyrenees on the median though, which would have been a prep as security for my livestock, but I could not stop, and had an appointment. It was nowhere to be seen on the way back.


----------



## Ragnarök

2 bottles of vodka


----------



## Alpha Mike Foxtrot

I put labels on the tomato paste this morning.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Scored big at the local grocery store.
I got three 3gal buckets from the bakery just for askin' 
I hope to get a dozen or so before the spring planting.

Saturday April 4th (2015) is supposed to be a full moon. My gr-ma sez to plant above ground food on the full moon.
Two weeks later I will plant onions and taters.


----------



## Michael_Js

Bought my concealed vest from BulletProofME.com Body Armor - ProMAX Concealable Aramid Vest

Packing more in preparation to move...come on job offer!


----------



## CornerStone

Got cinder blocks to edge my gardens, gonna be making them raised beds.


----------



## Witchygirl3

Bought a water filtration thing that someone recommended.


----------



## Will2

Finished the security course today and took a bunch of my stuff out of storage. I again have my vest and basic hazmat kit with me.

Oddly no questions as I carted a big suitcase with an antenna sticking out of it while wearing cammo and a big rucksack on my back and camera carry kit bag on the subway system here. I guess that it might get more notice in the US.

It was legal but felt I might get stopped for being in kit wearing a giant ballistic vest but no worries.

Ah the condo I'm at has gym pool and sauna so I got back to working out today after a two week break

It was funny someone said tow 50lbs barbells was "heavy" it is less than I want to work with but the heaviest in there for free weights but I still got room on the machines.



Also checked out some of the building floorplans including subbasement for potential safe room for disasters or emergencies.


----------



## Jeep

Started and cleared most of the 3rd bedroom, which is important, its my pantry extension and wifes sewing room. So racks going up desk for sewing machine. My room is getting prepped for all of our BoB stuff, and move the gun safe in there.


----------



## Pauldson

I did quite a bit today, had a check up with the Doc...bought some rounds for the bullet throwers, did some prep-shopping (mostly staples), and made some laundry detergent for the wife. Drank nine bottles of water, and just finished a two mile run.

Pauldson
The NavionMan


----------



## DerBiermeister

My prep of the day is receiving my new radio.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004MAKK7W/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I purchased two extra battery packs: one is a bigger rechargeable lithium, and the other holds 3 AAs for when the grid is gone. It won't be able to transmit on high power, but I'll still be able to listen. 
Got everything unpacked, played a bit with it using the AA batteries and now I have the first battery pack charging. This is a complicated mo-dinker, with a very thick instruction manual. So it is going to take me a while to get good with it. But parallel to that will be studying for my HAM Technicians License. I want to be licensed by Christmas.


----------



## alterego

My Wife And I Signed Up For Ccw Cpl Training Course On September Thirteenth.


----------



## Derma-Redi

My Prep of the Day was to help others prep. I do it everyday and I feel good about that!!!!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Got a new belt clip for my IWB kydex holster.
Worked on a spreadsheet for my spring planting.
Looking for a website to buy seeds from.


----------



## Jeep

Traded a 72 Toyota to a mechanic to fix my other car a 95 Jeep Eagle. Scrapped 3 batteries and a 95 ford explorer as well as a 89 New Yorker, prep money already spent


----------



## Kauboy

Thinking about dipping my toe into gardening. I have a moral disposition against vegetables, so it has been a tough choice.
I picked up a few foil-sealed packs from Lowes of various things that didn't cause an immediate gag reflex, and will try to get the kids involved this weekend in planting them.


----------



## Wallimiyama

Kauboy...you could always skip the veggies and start raising guinea pigs...tasty little buggars...especially slow-roasted with some Devil's Spit BBQ Sauce!


----------



## Slippy

Bought another mag for my SW MP 15-22 at Gander Mountain.


----------



## Eagles700LvL

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Got a new belt clip for my IWB kydex holster.
> Worked on a spreadsheet for my spring planting.
> Looking for a website to buy seeds from.


Check out My Patriot Supply Survival Store | Survival Equipment & Survival Items

Used them this year and everything was great. All non-gmo/non-hybrid/heirloom. Packaged in resealable mylar.


----------



## dannydefense

Slippy said:


> Bought another mag for my SW MP 15-22 at Gander Mountain.


I've got 4 mags for my chest rig, one that stays in the AR, two that are coupled and sit next to the AR, (all of those previous are pmags), and then one or two GI mags per cache.

I think I need one more. One more should do it.


----------



## warrior4

On my way out to pick up some silver, have already bought some lighters to add to the prep kit, and I plan on going to the gym for a workout too.


----------



## Will2

I went down to the local recruiting center just to check in on how things were going see what the situation is these days put in an application. I thought I'd check in again so I think I'll slowly put in an application again for what they call primary reserve. I'm sort of doubtful it will go ahead because last time I got caught on the medical phase and I was younger then too so. nonetheless I have another interview at a video store tomorrow and then Sunday I have my resistive arrest training. I'll be studying for my security exam which I'm hoping to write on Wednesday sadly the computer system crashed the same day I finished my course and was unable to book the exam but oddly the computer system crashed and yet unable to book my exam after that I need to send off some documents for the security license and then I'll be a license for security.

and another cash outlay will be my motorcycle training which I got all my protective gear but I need to actually do the two day course. sadly the license expires so if I don't write or take this new course by the second week of October so I have to book pretty much next couple weeks or else basically the whole licensing for the first ages redundant though of course I won't be doing any riding until the earliest the spring most likely so unless I ride in Mexico which isn't very likely at this point

my real prep of the day today was actually a little bit of walking with a marine battery in my backpack and some other kit as I was moving some more stuff out of my storage location to my residential dwelthe moving of the Marine battery means I can now set my quad band up again I'll be able to start scanning the radio waves for fun locate it really close to the airport so I'm thinking my hair bands receiver I should be picking up a lot more


I need to go work out now


sorry about the voice to textalso got it and I got some really cool pictures today were yesterday the first one was of inside the phone communications box for the neighborhood and the other one was one of the store rooms in the subway storage areas locked up with Americans on them you would expect for there to be tons of flammable materials inside a room in the middle the subway station


government mandated training certifications eating up a lot of my money my nonexistent money

now you pay the asking how does this actually relate to preppingwell I motorcycle is it very useful vehicle in the event of a great boxer otherwise specially if it is off road capabilities too. now you know it's not difficult to ride a motorcycle but I figure that if you want to own and get some use out of one having the license during the time where W rol is an applicable will probably be the best thing you can do.

and you might wonder okay how old is security training really to prepping will you be surprised how useful it actually is it comes to you but on for normal for lethal activities knowing how to properly secure things what type of security alarm systems there are systems of CCTV monitoring strategic communications are tactical communications the list goes on and on and on security training also includes first aid training also some of these programs such as the resisting arrest training new people efficiently well the shield in baton training will help you to certain extent group with other people too confront large disorderly groups or otherwise being able to do right control just in your own bug out or in the community Rin could be highly beneficial. it's a little more advance to do something like bodyguard training and it cost quite a bit more to body guard training but security training is foot in the door for the. Type of activity on the basics of security can extend to the personal protection arena as well as to the body Garden Arena so overall it would be great in the future. The bodyguard courses in as well as to get the private online courses also overall bow you may be wondering the hey what does the center have stew with anything and the center just getting an idea what's going on locally on the security establishment can get you a better idea of what a good environment you may actually be in


unless you work in the security in the government military police otherwise you don't have an inside view of what's going on in the society around you miss you be effective it touches police sirens or helicopter flying overhead that you won't have the same view that somebody inside you will have and if you don't have that inside you you won't be able to prepare as well as they will

by the way the marine battery is a great way to work up a sweat.


last night I also put some thought into um followed plan for a higher on and then applied the knowledge to my current residence


people can still see shoulder in the middle of a high rise going for the central areas far away from the outer areas as possible and between the ground and the roof can I see a bit of distancein this particular building there is a fire escapes going through the center of the building into the subfloor basements useful

is there a lot of influence on the suburban bomb shelter concept but I realize now that you can still shelter in a high rise


----------



## Derma-Redi

I provided supplies to a couple dozen folks today some small businesses too but mostly preppers!!! Even 1 in the UK and 2 in Australia...
preppers are everywhere and growing everyday I think!!!


----------



## Dalarast

No prepping for me; but the wife was able to pick up 20 gallons of water and also some empty 5 gallon buckets with lids to use for the rice/beans/wheat she got. She also picked up her S&W 9mm shield (took like a month for it to arrive) and I have been sending her links for firearms training/certifications at the range I belong to. 

Proud of the wife to be helping out and was actually surprised by how much she has been doing while I was away. When asked her why the change? She watches the news alot more when I'm deployed and felt it was the "smart thing" to do.


----------



## Smitty901

Productive morning. New Blueberry bushes are in . 8 of them mixed variety and sizes. Pictures to follow latter.


----------



## James m

Purchased pepper spray at Wal-Mart for $9.99
Had to show I.D.
Looked at rifles and shotguns in Wal-Mart too. They say there is a special order catalog or it was posted. But a dpms .223 may be in the coming month or two.


----------



## Smitty901

Here is the new Blue berry patch . 5 of the plants will have good berries for next season the others will need a year before a good crop comes in.


----------



## Slippy

Smitty901 said:


> Here is the new Blue berry patch . 5 of the plants will have good berries for next season the others will need a year before a good crop comes in.
> View attachment 6559


Excellent Smitty! Cross Pollenation is important with Blueberries and having them near each other is good. How big will they grow?


----------



## Slippy

Me and Mrs Slippy spent some time at the range this morning before it got unbearably HOT. Mrs Slippy was shooting the pimple off the gnats ass at 100 yards. My only complaint was that she was not wearing that nice little number from Victoria Secrets while shooting.


----------



## Deebo

Slippy. You are the man. 
Only prep so far today is just got the muffler brazed back on daughters car. Everything was on hold for princess. 
Now, to hit up harbor freight.


----------



## alterego

The Whole Family Ran In A 5K This Morning. Even My Fat Ass In My Wheel Chair. I Had To Wait Alot For Every One To Catch Up. But It Was Fun. And Good Exercise For When I Need To Hike Home From Work If The Emp You Guys Are Always Talking About Liberates Me From The Work Aday World.


----------



## Arklatex

alterego said:


> The Whole Family Ran In A 5K This Morning. Even My Fat Ass In My Wheel Chair. I Had To Wait Alot For Every One To Catch Up. But It Was Fun. And Good Exercise For When I Need To Hike Home From Work If The Emp You Guys Are Always Talking About Liberates Me From The Work Aday World.


was this you?


----------



## James m

Got my boots out of the closet.

View attachment 6563


----------



## Kauboy

Picked up a Lifestraw and a few instant cold packs for the FAK from Academy


----------



## mcangus

Organized the supplies. Sometimes it is good to look thru what you have. Reorganize if needed. Use or throw away things if needed. Notice things that are low or completely empty.

Read more about the IS, 9/11 etc. Pissed pants. We screwed.


----------



## Slippy

mcangus said:


> Organized the supplies. Sometimes it is good to look thru what you have. Reorganize if needed. Use or throw away things if needed. Notice things that are low or completely empty.
> 
> Read more about the IS, 9/11 etc. Pissed pants. We screwed.


So let me get this straight, you pissed your pants and someone STILL wanted to screw you? What the heck, who am I to judge? Good job.


----------



## dannydefense

James m said:


> Purchased pepper spray at Wal-Mart for $9.99
> Had to show I.D.
> Looked at rifles and shotguns in Wal-Mart too. They say there is a special order catalog or it was posted. But a dpms .223 may be in the coming month or two.


They also have a Wyndham, and Wyndham is a great platform to build on (or use as is).


----------



## Smitty901

Slippy said:


> Excellent Smitty! Cross Pollenation is important with Blueberries and having them near each other is good. How big will they grow?


Six feet or so , we have others I just wanted another one in a different area. It pays to have plants in different places. Big thing with Blue berries is soil preparation.


----------



## DerBiermeister

My prep of the day was to get some money back on my radio purchase a few days ago. Amazon Prime had the same radio listed under two different promos

The first here is the one I actually purchased:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004MAKK7W/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

but then I saw this on Prime:
Amazon.com : Triple Band 50-144-430 Yaesu VX-8DR Submersible VHF/UHF Amateur Radio Transceiver : Car Electronics

Same radio but some $34 cheaper on the second ad. I called Amazon, explained their error, and they refunded me $36 (the price was $484 back on Sept 1 when I purchased it). I then just happened to trip over a another outlet that was offering a $60 rebate from Yaesu, if you filled out the form and sent it in. So I expect to get that in the mail soon.

So why you ask does this qualify for a prep of the day? Easy ... that is $95 more in my pocket now that I can devote to other prepper activities! ::clapping::


----------



## alterego

Arklatex said:


> was this you?
> 
> View attachment 6562


That Pretty Damn Close.


----------



## kevincali

Had the past couple of days off. Was given a travel trailer, but no way to tow it home. The truck is in a million pieces. 

So ha to do yard work for the neighbor and he agreed to tow it home. But last minute, the travel trailer deal fell through for now. Involved in court case. So, I ended up getting about 250+ square feet of tile for my house. No more carpet. Tile is easier to clean (sweep when no power) 

Also buying a 10x12 shed for $100. Was mine, traded, now buying it back 

Disassembled and reassembled the .357 again, just to get familiar with it. 

Donated half my preps to a food cabinet. Stuff I got on sale but after trying, was disgusting. 

Did some more work on my BOV. Got some parts in the mail for the new motor I'm building 

Bunch of little stuff, but needs to be done. Busy busy days off


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Built a a workbench in/for my garage. And took a phone call from my son who's interested in buying a few acres out of town. He wants a secluded place for family getaways, camping, pig roasts (an annual Cuban thing we do that roast a 50 lb pig in four hours) 
Meanwhile, I go along with the conversation with "B.O.L." on my mind.


----------



## James m

Purchased packs of water for 5$ three day source. Also purchased a camillus knife. 

I think I got bit by a prepping bug because before it was just casual. I had my stuff in an ammo box and it sat there. Now im getting more and more. Im trying to build a bug out vest. Basically i have a vest in my closet but it doesn't fit anymore so ill need a new vest.
Im planning on fishing gear, fire starting, the water packs, need to find a food supply for it. Basically have everything I need in the ammo and tackle box.

Any recommendations on food that is easily carried?


----------



## Jeep

Got the 2nd Pantry cleaned out and ready for goodies. Now out to the shop to make several runs to the landfill so I can start building my bench and more storage


----------



## kevincali

Made some mint jelly. Didn't have green food coloring, mixed blue and yellow. Came out dark, but whatever. It was my first time. It was a lot of work. Had fresh mint I stripped to make the 2 cups needed. The fresh jelly out of the pan was delicious. I hope that its as tasty after it sets up 

Have until tomorrow morning to wait (24 hours). Yes I was up till 2:30am lol


----------



## Slippy

A couple of gallons of Lamp oil for the lamps.


----------



## Ragnarök

1 galvanized steel safety gas can 5 gallon capacity.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Read and returned the "Kitchen Garden, Month-by-Month" to the library.
http://www.amazon.com/Kitchen-Garde...=8-1-spell&keywords=kitchen+gardening+monthly

It was okay, but more along the line of a concept rather than a how-to.

but then again, to steal a title for the moment, "Knowledge Weighs Nothing"


----------



## Michael_Js

Just got some reusable canning jar lids. will try them with the next batch of pickles 

Concealed vest should be in tomorrow.

Interview with a company in Bellevue, WA on Monday!! 

Time to get out of this hell-hole called San Diego, CA!


----------



## seedsaver

Dumped the makeup out of my train case and started filling it with first aid supplies for a larger grab and go kit.


----------



## mack0369

900 rounds of lake city 5.56


----------



## mack0369

Forgot yesterday, extendable baton and 6 pairs of 5.11 tactical pants (70% off sale, otherwise could never afford, but couldn't resist)


----------



## Sharkbait

Received my order of quickclot,3M mask,and several other items that was lacking in my medical supplies from the big brown truck.


----------



## paraquack

Which mask did you buy. Do you keep them in the cars (one for each person)? Don't forget earplugs too, nothing worse than having to fire a volley from insde the care without ear protection.


----------



## alterego

Started Cutting Our Winter Wood Over The Week End. We Cut Sunday Monday After Work And Tonight. It Sucks But It Is Rewarding. I Hate Seeing Dual Wheel Truck Tracks In My Driveway Snow And A Little Message From The Propane Guy.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Updated my GHB in time for 9-11.
Couldn't believe I forgot to put hearing aid batteries and contact lens in it.
I did my first trick with the drinking straws and storing medicine in them then melting the tips. Works great.


----------



## paraquack

I hate to pour water on your fire. Are you sure those straws are air tight? Oxygen, sunlight and heat are the biggest destroyers of meds. That's why they have oxygen absorbers in the master bottle from the manufacturer. I think you'd be better of with a vacuum sealed container wrapped in aluminum foil. Also expired tetracycline can cause a dangerous syndrome resulting in damage to the kidneys.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

paraquack said:


> I hate to pour water on your fire. Are you sure those straws are air tight? Oxygen, sunlight and heat are the biggest destroyers of meds. That's why they have oxygen absorbers in the master bottle from the manufacturer. I think you'd be better of with a vacuum sealed container wrapped in aluminum foil. Also expired tetracycline can cause a dangerous syndrome resulting in damage to the kidneys.


Point taken PQ.
I feel like I did a real good job at it.
I have 1 straw for each of these:
1- 3 doses of ibuprofen
1- 3 doses of Acetephetomine (Tylenol)
1- 2 doses of Clariton.
Additionally, the straws are in a ziplock baggy with the sir pushed out and then the baggy is on a waterproof bottle.
I also have some Benadryl in the original packaging.

My GHB is set up for a possible trek of 8-12 hours from work to home.

Currently I do not have or need any prescription meds.


----------



## jimLE

*im working on improving on what im keeping in the van... i have a justincase roadside emergency kit that i had bought i dunno when..i removed the jumper cables and their the cheap ones,and pretty well useless as jumper cables...they'll be replaced with a set thats worth having on hand..and im now adding stuff that i figure is needed..or might be needed.. a zippo lighter and fuel ..i removed a flint from a bic,then cut it in half,and put it into the bottom half of the zippo where the cotton is...a plastic case with fishing kit in it.it has 3 diff size hooks.swivils and 2 floats..gotta add fishing line and sinkers to it thoe..i now have a 23 piece precision screwdriver set.a sewing kit in which i added stuff to it..buttons,thread and needles,and other stuff.the case also has outside pockets..gonna add the needed maps.so they can go there...a whistel/compass/thermometer/magnyfieing glass setup..what remains of the origanal kit.flat tip and 4 way screw driver.regular pliers.reflective triangle..a minuture first aid kit and a puncho with a hood..and a tow strap....i added a head lamp on account im not impressed with the flaslight that came with it.....also have a plastic container with a screw on lid with handle.it's full of diffrent length bungie cords..also plan on getting one of the fishing rods where the rod folds up into the handle..figure i'll get that at wal mart..*


----------



## Ragnarök

10 gallons of water bottled


----------



## hansonb4

Gazac55 said:


> Buys:
> 2 iodized salt 35 cents each.
> 
> Preps:
> Today, I'm sealing in some cracks in my house with some of that spray foam "Stuff" so that I can keep heat in as well as bugs out.


Is that the stuff I see on TV where the guy fixes his gutters and also uses a screen door as the bottom of a boat? If so, did it do the trick?


----------



## Kauboy

That sealer stuff on TV is for sealing seams, not filling cracks.
The foam he's talking about is self-expanding, and acts like insulation once fully expanded.


----------



## PrepperLite

Today i extended in the military for 2 more years... I was surprised to see that "So help me God" was still part of the Oath.... I was also unaware that my Oath to "support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same" ever expired???

How is this a "prep of the day" you say? It assures for at least the next few years i will be able to provide for my family and allows cash flow to subsidize preps!


----------



## Kauboy

PrepperLite said:


> Today i extended in the military for 2 more years... I was surprised to see that "So help me God" was still part of the Oath.... I was also unaware that my Oath to "support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same" ever expired???
> 
> How is this a "prep of the day" you say? It assures for at least the next few years i will be able to provide for my family and allows cash flow to subsidize preps!


Should an "oath" expire?


----------



## Jeep

Well I repaired my sheep pen....I think. Its alot more solid than before. More work on the goat shelter and fence.


----------



## Inor

PrepperLite said:


> Today i extended in the military for 2 more years... I was surprised to see that "So help me God" was still part of the Oath.... I was also unaware that my Oath to "support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same" ever expired???
> 
> How is this a "prep of the day" you say? It assures for at least the next few years i will be able to provide for my family and allows cash flow to subsidize preps!


Thanks for your service!


----------



## Jeep

Yep defo thanks for re upping a bit. Wish I could. Keep your head down and stay sharp


----------



## Slippy

I'm on a "2 is 1 and 1 is None but 3 is better" wave today so I ordered an extra set of Magpul MOBUS Back up sights;















And some backup rear sights for my trusty little Browning Buck Mark.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Stopped at a local gun shop on the way home to look at some Mossberg 500/590s.
They did not have a Remington 870 on the rack. They do a lot of ARs and Semi-auto rifles. A very tactical customer base who desire classes way beyond my skill set.

Not sure I understand how a bead sight works. Couple more shops to look at.


----------



## Kauboy

Bead sights are easy. Bean on or about the target and shoot.
Not looking for precision there.


----------



## mcangus

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Stopped at a local gun shop on the way home to look at some Mossberg 500/590s.
> They did not have a Remington 870 on the rack. They do a lot of ARs and Semi-auto rifles. A very tactical customer base who desire classes way beyond my skill set.
> 
> Not sure I understand how a bead sight works. Couple more shops to look at.


I think shotguns are making a comeback after everyone was jumping in ARs. I think people realize that for a self defense situation at home, shotgun really is the way to go.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

PrepperLite said:


> Today i extended in the military for 2 more years... I was surprised to see that "So help me God" was still part of the Oath.... I was also unaware that my Oath to "support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same" ever expired???
> 
> How is this a "prep of the day" you say? It assures for at least the next few years i will be able to provide for my family and allows cash flow to subsidize preps!


Thanks for serving and standing in the gap between us and the bad guys!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Kauboy said:


> Bead sights are easy. Bean on or about the target and shoot.
> Not looking for precision there.


Judging from the patterns I've seen on YouTube, at 10 yards the center of mass is well covered.


----------



## alterego

Filled every vehicle we own with gas in case we celebrate 9 11 again


----------



## PrepperLite

I always feel bad saying thank you when people say thank you for your service.. just fyi ..but thank you all...



Kauboy said:


> Should an "oath" expire?


Depends on the "oath" i guess.... if it is "my oath is to keep you safe till we are home" and we make it home, then it is fulfilled. This Oath has no such wording.

The only reason i asked the rhetorical question was you have to recite it again. I just felt like if you are true to it or if it doesn't expire should you need to recite it again to make you obligated to it?


----------



## hansonb4

two boxes whole wheat pasta, 2 packages of McCormick spaghetti sauce (powder), 2 6 oz cans of Contadina tomato paste, 2 cans of kernel corn packed in water, 2 cans sliced carrots packed in water, 1 can slice green beans packed in water.


----------



## mack0369

12 new arrows for the crossbow.


----------



## Kauboy

Picked up a 12" collapsible baton for the EDC bag. A little less conspicuous than the 5" curved talon of a knife I have on it.


----------



## Jeep

Picked up 3 lbs of screws for the farm. 2" 2.5" and 3.5 inch 1 lb each


----------



## thepeartree

Don't worry about re-reciting the oath. It's probly cause of some lawyer. Anybody worth the time to have him say it doesn't need to, but maybe if the other types hear it enough, it'll sink in!

Picked up a sweet little pistol-type crossbow today for $18 at Rural King . Now I need to get some bolts and a laser sight and that'll be good. I just couldn't pass up that price...


----------



## kevincali

Went junkyarding. Got 3/4 ton rear springs for my half ton. Also, got van lower control arms to lower the front. I'm trying to make a low(ish) truck that'll handle and turn corners, yet still have hauling and towing capabilities. 

Been giving out mint jelly samples trying to drum up business 

Also picked up some more canned goods


----------



## Piratesailor

Not a prep of the day but more of the week... Bought a bit more canned food and rotated out older stock. Ran the genset for awhile (hurricane season.... Or I think it is), made sure my BOB (bug out boat) is set as well as my bob (bug out bag). and lastly, did a bit of reloading and will hit the range this weekend.


----------



## bennettvm

I stored 60lbs of rice. Purchased a new 45 pistol as well.


----------



## Jeep

No purchases, conducted an inventory and inspection. All is well


----------



## shooter

Repaired an old fence, torn up some vines that had become a hiding spot for some rats and set some traps to catch those rats.


----------



## James m

Took a two mile practice hike in the rain.


----------



## Slippy

More lamp oil and 10 bic lighters from the dollar store. 

When I got home and I "spent" 50 rounds of ammo at the range then cleaned my weapon, stored it and broke into my Jack Daniels liquor stores to watch some football. 1 step forward 1/2 step back.


----------



## kevincali

Picked up the bianchi ankle holster for the sp101. I put a deposit on it, and he ordered it. It came in a few days ago, but I've been too busy to go in and pick it up. 

Also made a payment on my 30-06. Only $250 to go haha. Trying to get the cost down so I can pay it off next check. 

But now the trans is going out in my daily driver. Ugh.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Set my cucumbers up on a trellis. Laid gravel around the fire pit.


----------



## alterego

My wife and I took the cpl course. I have taken it in the past but wanted to take it with my wife.


----------



## DerBiermeister

Bought some closet organizers so that I can clear out my safe from everything NOT ammo or guns. Need more room for more ammo.


----------



## keith9365

Broke down and mounted a red dot sight on my FAL.


----------



## CornerStone

Got the new garden plot trimmed. Now to put up the chicken wire and add the new layers of dirt.


----------



## Arklatex

Found these on sale for $10 a piece.


----------



## thepeartree

Cleaned and oiled one of my rifles. Surprisingly little dust accumulation. Ain't no dust bunnies round here! :^}


----------



## Kauboy

More canned goods for the storeroom, about 10 meals worth.


----------



## 3forus

just finishing up dehydrating 40lbs of hash-brown potatoes. I have 40 more to do in american frys . Harvested all the winter squash in the garden, still pondering how to put it up.


----------



## Dr. Prepper

3forus said:


> just finishing up dehydrating 40lbs of hash-brown potatoes. I have 40 more to do in american frys . Harvested all the winter squash in the garden, still pondering how to put it up.


Hi 3forus - can you tell us how you prepare the hash-browns for dehydrating? Also how dry do you need to get them for longterm storage? Thanks.


----------



## bernzzii

Put 100 rounds through the SKS yesterday and 100 in the AR as I continue to break it in. Also fell in love with my friends new revolver in 45colt...


----------



## paraquack

Finally got my reloading bench set up and cleaning 900 cases has begun.


----------



## machinejjh

Picked up two 55 gallon plastic drums.... For Free. I like free. I inquired on some metal drums on the Book of Face (yeah, i know) someone was selling ($15 each). Another person commented he had two for free- just come get them. Ten seconds later, I got his address and scooped them up.

Tomorrow I will clean them out. Any tips on how to do so safely. He claimed it was his fathers rain catching barrels but I don't trust people that much.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Set up a 50gal trash can for catching rain.


----------



## 3forus

OK this is how I make dehydrated hash browns, I wash them and put them whole with skins on in a large stock pot, I boil them for 15 mins, I turn off the burner and let it cool a bit and I drain them. After they cool I put them in the fridge for 5 hrs or so, then I peel them and grate them and put them on the racks , about 1 inch thick and I dry them over night or about 8 to 9 hrs. I store them in a 1/2 gallon jars.

forgot to say, you can feel that potatoes are dry, you don't have to guess, I found out that it was the easiest thing to dehydrate.


----------



## 3forus

machinejjh said:


> Picked up two 55 gallon plastic drums.... For Free. I like free. I inquired on some metal drums on the Book of Face (yeah, i know) someone was selling ($15 each). Another person commented he had two for free- just come get them. Ten seconds later, I got his address and scooped them up.
> 
> Tomorrow I will clean them out. Any tips on how to do so safely. He claimed it was his fathers rain catching barrels but I don't trust people that much.


I would do a smell test then wash with vinegar 1 cup to one gallon of water, you can also add a squirt of dawn dish soap, however I would not use the water in it as potable even if I boiled it and filtered it, but that is just me, I will use only food grade barrels for that as one never knows what has been in them.


----------



## paraquack

machinejjh said:


> Picked up two 55 gallon plastic drums.... For Free. I like free. I inquired on some metal drums on the Book of Face (yeah, i know) someone was selling ($15 each). Another person commented he had two for free- just come get them. Ten seconds later, I got his address and scooped them up.
> 
> Tomorrow I will clean them out. Any tips on how to do so safely. He claimed it was his fathers rain catching barrels but I don't trust people that much.


Sorry, I would never trust them. PERIOD


----------



## SDF880

1000 rds 22LR , a Kahr CT-45 (I have a thing for the Kahr's), and a bunch more canned goods.


----------



## machinejjh

paraquack said:


> Sorry, I would never trust them. PERIOD


Gonna have to trust the collective wisdom here. I'll have to find an alternative use for them.


----------



## Smitty901

Put more of the steel roof on. What does that have to do with prepping? Steel roof will last for a couple life times with out the need for repair. Lighter allowing for a heavier snow load.


----------



## paraquack

machinejjh said:


> Gonna have to trust the collective wisdom here. I'll have to find an alternative use for them.


Anything except potable water: to flush toilet, water food plants, put fire...


----------



## shooter

hit a garage sale yesterday that had a large selection of hand tools and nails. I got a "large assortments of nails" for $5 and 2 old hand drills for $3 each.


----------



## Will2

Hmm not much prep but got chromecast and bluedio headphones and a bottle of caffeine pills. with the headphones andchromecast along with my cell phone the Nexus 5 & a bluetooth keyboard azio I sort of have a portable computer anywhere I have an HDMI TV screen. 
also went to a krav maga class and had fun but somebody seems to be trying to get me kicked out of the class


I didn't follow through on the kick but I had a little bit of soft contact on someones ribs today after doing some simple choke defense combinations. wasn't serious but it made me look a little too aggressive as it made a noticeable thud when it contacted.' (last class someone collapsed under me onto a metal frame) I'm getting a little bit worried because I want to continue with the classes but I'm sort of getting warnings i could get blacklisted. it's Krav Maga how do you get blacklisted from Krav Maga? none the less I need to use critical faculty out of much higher level nowto prevent wounding peoples egos. all I gotta say is that I'm not even trying to be rough with him

I'm having a slightly more difficult to find partners up with each class but not really I go to but it's still okay I think some of the new people just aren't fully comfortable with somebody that's bigger than them. I hope I can get into shape within a few months to perhaps try for the level 2 testing so I can start doing the combat classes as opposed to the techniques as the margin of resistance is relatively low right now. I don't believe feel fully comfortable actually doing full motion to insure a reasonable amount of force. I have found that the students can get upset experiencing a little bit of pain from being hit. whereas just getting here a little just remind you that it can create pain at much higher levels. some students are good with little bit of contact but there's still some who don't really offer any resistance at all

it's a pretty good workout though and I sense the way really does let you train your reflexes

since Krav Maga tends to be more scenario based rather then kata I feel that I am better positioning myself for defending against a dangerous situation

I am concerned though that my fellow peers in the level 1 class seem to be indicating that I may be too forceful for them when I'm using restrained as opposed to actually using force

I have another use of force baton handcuff training day coming up on the 20th which is this Saturday and then saturday and sunday I'm so s be filming a horror moviewhich will be my second video after music video.
I'm going to see if I can get the person who I think is trying to instigate conflict with me to help me train for level 2 so we can go into combat against each other in the fight classes


on my throat is getting a little bit patchy. I woke up with a finished migraine this morning also


----------



## Prepp(g)er

haven't been active much on here lately. tho i've been busy as a bee with my prepping
been working a lot of overtime to finance some stuff

buys:some rounds of silver, cans and ordered some mountain house tins.

plus i've been training a lot for my gun license..two tests to pass and then i'll finally have my license in november. hell yeah


----------



## DerBiermeister

My POD for yesterday was organizing my office closet and clearing out my gun safe -- making room for a LOT more ammo.


----------



## Kauboy

Gathered up my Mayday rations and water pouches from my various caches to see how many I've got.
I have a cruise coming up, and being a prepper, immediately thought about how I would take care of basic needs should another "dead in the water" incident happen.
I've got enough for 3 days for 2 people so far.
I need to be able to handle 4 folks for a possible 7 days.
Looking for local sources now, as my normal place closed down.


----------



## SquirrelBait

I now have a year + of toilet paper and wet wipes.


----------



## 3forus

SquirrelBait said:


> I now have a year + of toilet paper and wet wipes.


I have extra for bartering but I would never have enough for us for years, so I just buy flannel sheets at yard sales and thrift stores, So I will have diapering material for the young or old , and for wipes. I do not have the storage space for such a large supply of TP, but I think TP is going to be as valuable as money when the SHTF.


----------



## SquirrelBait

3forus said:


> I have extra for bartering but I would never have enough for us for years, so I just buy flannel sheets at yard sales and thrift stores, So I will have diapering material for the young or old , and for wipes. I do not have the storage space for such a large supply of TP, but I think TP is going to be as valuable as money when the SHTF.


I'm also keeping old phone books. LOL You'd be surprised what you can wipe your backside with!


----------



## 3forus

today was the day I tried to make a bio brick, I can tell you it is not as easy as one thinks. I will keep on trying to perfect this idea, but we do have a wood plot but I really would like to master this. I live up NORTH so I need heat in a large btu amount to keep from freezing in the winter, but I like the idea of using recycled free material, As I'm a penny pincher .


----------



## Kauboy

I searched the term, but could only find something in the field of genetics known as a Biobrick.
What are you referring to?


----------



## 3forus




----------



## Jeep

Looks interesting


----------



## Kauboy

A kiln dried wood pulp brick?
Interesting indeed.

What are you using as a binding agent in you trials?


----------



## 3forus

I have a source of kiln dried sawdust, I also used shredded paper, mixed back into pulp. and I added some getting hard to use glue. I do think I would need a heavy duty press of some sort, I'm going to try a bottle jack for the pressing process to make it more tightly packed. 

I'm always trying something new so if you have some advice I'm willing to hear it. this is something that I want to do well so I have another heat resource.


----------



## Kauboy

I'm curious about the efficiency. Is it more efficient to burn these dense bricks made of sawdust than to burn seasoned hardwood logs?
Or is this a means of re-purposing the sawdust?


----------



## 3forus

I guess I would call it a back up, to my pellet and wood stoves, as I always think using what you have as garbage as a resource saves money and potentially your life if you can not get to the woods to cut.


----------



## Slippy

I guess this BioBrick concept is similar to a DuraLog and not a piece of particleboard? Why not use wax as your binder? I think you want to stay away from any glue that contains formadehyde. The smell would not be pleasant.


----------



## paraquack

Tried out the new ultrasonic shell case cleaner. Amazed at how nice they come out.


----------



## Jeep

Well, thanks to the last tenants of my place, I am hanging 12 sheets of plywood up on the lean to, to replace the walls they stole, next, the other half of the roof.


----------



## James m

View attachment 6700


North face sneakers from cabelas today. Gore tex. And some type of snake barrier? Good to have but I wouldn't want to test it.

Edit not an actual snake barrier just called one. For scuffs and rocks. Pebex?


----------



## alterego

Wood wood and more wood. We cut wood again.


----------



## Jeep

Well did 6 sheets of plywood and patched a bad spot on the roof of the lean to. All in time I guess


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Went to Gander Mountain today to get more pads for my gun cleaning kit and ran into a familiar face. Gentleman worked on a local non-profit "Justice Coalition". He told me how he sold his home in JAX and moved to Baker County. Sez plenty of land available. I saw 5 acres on the river. Reduced price. Might set up a visit out there.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Went to recycle place to turn in a dozen bags of recyclables and they had used military surplus metal .50 cal metal ammo cans for 15 bucks each.
Picked out the best one from a large stack of them, cleaned it up with steel wool and dish soap when I got it home. Seal still good, good as new!
So next i gotta buy more ammo!


----------



## Will2

Yeah so I am checking out this new tech that is suppose to make my life more capable. My security license is being delayed due to the company that runs the tests for the government not authorizing my payment. It is a story that goes back to around april 2013 - my prep is acutally wasting my time in court over this. Bottom line is the government came back and said they can refuse payment because it is a routine financial transaction. Note I use my credit card day in and day out with no issue this is the only payment that has ever been refused on a basis of being asociated with fraud due to the card number. My bank walked me through the purchased and said that they arn't even sending the info to the bank. Real story is I backcharged another company that used my credit card info to sign me up to four months of their internet service - after I cancled their service, within the contract terms. They didn't process the cancleation but I had proof I sent it to their billing in the form of an email as their contract stated. They billed me anyway. now the processing company was that compaies payment processessor so now they are refusing to process this security license process from the government as the government outsourced it to some big transatlantic multinational corporation There is nothing routine about it whatsoever, this is the only company not taking my card, and through investigation I determined they added my card to their internal raud database because I bbackcharged a fraudulent transaction of their OWN client!!! The government is saying this is totally normal. So now I need to go to court. How is this prepping you ask? Some people will have to deal with an ever more corrupt and abusive government if the courts fail then for you shit has hit the fan. I am use to govermenment corruption, blocking elections ballots allowing not for profits to be looting, locking people away to shut them up, spook operations, police harassment, and stonewalling.

These are normal occurences these days, what we need to recognize as one of my friends is saying they are being set up. Being prepared to defend your legal rights is the first step to prevent WROL - you have to know the law and exercise your rights to prevent abuse if that fails it is WROL, but some people don't know because the politics of the situation keeps them thinking it is all what the books say. There is a difference between political enforcement an law enforcement - atleast in Canada political enforcement is far more common - it is a regime not a government. None the les it is a corporatist government - very close to fasism. Realize that if the courts which are all politically appointed fail, all that is left is martial defences against abuse, and of course politics and diplomacy.



Aside from having my time wasted today, my prep in the last 24 hours was another KravMaga class. There is actually a shooting seminar coming up 180$ or so, a few hours at a local range then we come back and do gun defences - but I don't have a vhehicle. Day at th range would be around 100$ this class is ok priced , its a workshop in class portion is about $80 ... but I need a ride out. Anyone in the GTA that is interested message me, if I can get a ride out there I'll go. 
None the less just more basic stuff in the class, it is an alright workout better than calisenics. I skinned a bit of skin off my hands on the pads so I will have to bandage my knuckles, does anyone have suggestions on fist wraps for grated knuckles?

Ah and of course my big prep of the day is 100 tabs of caffiene each tab is a cup of coffee.

I am also testing out my setup a chromecast, azio bluetooth keboard bluedio headphones and the nexus 5. Alll are working relatively well with one another





Also note that anyone who shoots at this range apparently gets sreened by the RCMP. Not sure if that is standard at every shootiiiing club these days. Not really an issue for myself but for anyonein the GTA that is interested in going just a heads up on that.


----------



## BlackDog

I picked up the pvc and parts needed to make the first flush system for rainwater collection.


----------



## Jeep

So my progress was delayed on the lean to due to an escape. This Goat, he busted through 3/4 ply with 2/14 inch screws. Now he has 3 1/2 screws and 2 t posts. Until I have that solid I can't move on.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Jeep said:


> So my progress was delayed on the lean to due to an escape. This Goat, he busted through 3/4 ply with 2/14 inch screws. Now he has 3 1/2 screws and 2 t posts. Until I have that solid I can't move on.


So you had an 'scape goat?
(I couldn't resist )


----------



## Jeep

4 times today the SOB. But I have one more to move in with him so I need it like Alcatraz strong. But the prepping Part is , these are temporary Quarters for the Bucks. The Sheep, all Ewes will be moved into this thing eventually. Its kind of a mapping and utilization project of what is already here. And then improving on it, to keep my livestock safe and growing.


----------



## alterego

More wood tonight dropped a few trees. We have a plethora of dead ash in the wood behind my house. I got home latter than normal so I just put some on the ground. A little scary sitting close to a three foot diameter tree in my wheel chair when it comes down.


----------



## Dalarast

So my wife emailed me and said she put a few items in the amazonshopping cart to add to the bug out bag. Among the items listed was a new roll-up solar charger and some mylar blankets. I started to go through my online checklist of what her and the kids have and what she needs and decided to... well just get everything else that I could think of. 

So picked up:
roll-up solar charger (7W blackbox)
Three life-staws (just for BOB)
Two military style canteens (with pouch and cup... kids loved mine so figure they can have their own)
A Nalgene bottle w/ filter and pouch just for the wife's bob
A wind-up flashlight/radio (just for BOB).
Pack of 10 mylar blankets
Pack of 20 5 gallon mylar bags (for food storage for home)
A simple holster for the wife's S&W
A gerber bear survival knife (this was a toss up on what I would get to what would be better for her.... an all in one knife with attached sharpner, whistle, and fire starter plus reviews sold it for me.... once more this is the right knife for her)
Waterproof match kit and matches
Additional jet stove for her BOB 


So besides her medical supplies and other items she has a pretty decent amount of packing to do when her stuff arrives 

Oh I also ordered myself a 3l low-profile source razor hydration system for my duty kit.... I busted my last camelbak during training and said never again.


----------



## Arklatex

Dalarast said:


> Oh I also ordered myself a 3l low-profile source razor hydration system for my duty kit.... I busted my last camelbak during training and said never again.


I have busted several different brands of bladders too. Is this one tougher than the others? Let us know what you think about the quality when you get it.


----------



## Dalarast

Arklatex said:


> I have busted several different brands of bladders too. Is this one tougher than the others? Let us know what you think about the quality when you get it.


It's not that its tougher; but the bladder is spread across. Some of my squad mates have them and they work great even in vehicles (nothing is worse than being in full kit sitting in a vehicle with a bladder obstructing the already awkward ability to sit flat against the seat). Once it gets in and I take it out on mission I will post a review.


----------



## Boss Dog

Bought a cheap Char-Broil smoker so I can cook with wood in case or when I can't get propane.


----------



## PAPrepper

Dalarast said:


> So my wife emailed me and said she put a few items in the amazonshopping cart to add to the bug out bag. Among the items listed was a new roll-up solar charger and some mylar blankets. I started to go through my online checklist of what her and the kids have and what she needs and decided to... well just get everything else that I could think of.
> 
> So picked up:
> roll-up solar charger (7W blackbox)
> Three life-staws (just for BOB)
> Two military style canteens (with pouch and cup... kids loved mine so figure they can have their own)
> A Nalgene bottle w/ filter and pouch just for the wife's bob
> A wind-up flashlight/radio (just for BOB).
> Pack of 10 mylar blankets
> Pack of 20 5 gallon mylar bags (for food storage for home)
> A simple holster for the wife's S&W
> A gerber bear survival knife (this was a toss up on what I would get to what would be better for her.... an all in one knife with attached sharpner, whistle, and fire starter plus reviews sold it for me.... once more this is the right knife for her)
> Waterproof match kit and matches
> Additional jet stove for her BOB
> 
> So besides her medical supplies and other items she has a pretty decent amount of packing to do when her stuff arrives
> 
> Oh I also ordered myself a 3l low-profile source razor hydration system for my duty kit.... I busted my last camelbak during training and said never again.


May I ask you, what stove did you buy or what do you recommend?


----------



## 3forus

still trying to make biobricks, I have tried the wax as someone suggested, I think it will work but need a press to really compact it tight to get the most out of it. I used old candles I had be storing so that was free also. heat in the north I think is priority right up there with food.


----------



## SquirrelBait

Bought another quilt for the bed. Winter is gonna be bad. I'm up to eight quilts and four sleeping bags.

The squirrels are getting so fat they can barely waddle. >_>


----------



## Inor

SquirrelBait said:


> Bought another quilt for the bed. Winter is gonna be bad. I'm up to eight quilts and four sleeping bags.
> 
> The squirrels are getting so fat they can barely waddle. >_>


Squirrel! You're back!

Yes - It is going to be a BAD freakin' winter I fear. I am horribly depressed by the short, almost nonexistent, summer we had. See my thread on "Slippy is an Asshole" for my short-term solution.


----------



## Arklatex

Inor said:


> Squirrel! You're back!
> 
> Yes - It is going to be a BAD freakin' winter I fear. I am horribly depressed by the short, almost nonexistent, summer we had. See my thread on "Slippy is an Asshole" for my short-term solution.


First: welcome back squirrelly! Second: as a Texan, I am not in the least bit depressed about the mild summer! I wonder if I will get to see what snow looks like this year...


----------



## Inor

Arklatex said:


> First: welcome back squirrelly! Second: as a Texan, I am not in the least bit depressed about the mild summer! I wonder if I will get to see what snow looks like this year...


Gawd I hope not, ya prick!


----------



## Dalarast

PAPrepper said:


> May I ask you, what stove did you buy or what do you recommend?


I just pm'ed you back but for everyone else. I purchase the gohiking stove off amazon. It's a cheap Chinese made stove that I have used in the past and found it easy and durable enough to hold a decent size camp skillet. I also have the ultralight rocket stove but prefer the gohiking one over it due to the arms on it gave me issues supporting a full cup of water evenly and spilled some coffee. No one likes spilt coffee. 
Lightweight Large Burner Classic Camping and Backpacking Stove. For iso-Butane/Propane Canisters https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YLU6O6/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_CXphub1YJGR9C


----------



## alterego

More wood yesterday. And if no rain then their will be more wood this morning.


----------



## Sinkhole

Not a whole bunch yesterday. Went to the range the 2 days ago to practice and picked up a Magpul furniture for my M590A1.


----------



## 7515

Cut and split another truck load of firewood from my friends farm.
Got about 2.5 cords now, need another cord to be safe.


----------



## paraquack

Couple of life straws (one for car), powder, to keep dry, primers.


----------



## alterego

Brought up from the woods behind the house ten loader buckets full of wood before the rain started. Three buckets is a touch over a face cord. The wood pile is really starting to look like something.


----------



## Smitty901

Dined on Burdock root a very common weed here the root of the first year of its two year life and the plant is eatable the root is the most nutritious part.
One way to get rid of the darn things.
Add a couple more large 100% cotton blankets to the pile


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

I'm sure if planning counts as prepping.
Many of you know I'm planing to get home from my job downtown while avoiding bridges and mobs.
Yesterday I realized of a new twist.
My daughter-in-law works 8 blocks from me. She is a wonderful lady and a great mom to my grandson. She is also a very timid creature.
I am arranging a rendezvous point for her and I so that I can get her out of downtown... basically it changes almost everything.
Still planning.


----------



## Inor

Mrs Inor and I went to the apple orchard and picked up 3 bushels of apples. She is going to be busy this week and when she is done I am going to be a happy man with all of the apple butter, apple sauce and apple jelly.


----------



## Jeep

Sounds real good. All I did was fix the damage my billy goat did to his pen.


----------



## James m

Asked at Wal-Mart if they could order a .308 AR they said no. Even though theres a sign that says "ask to see our special order catalog"


----------



## alterego

The store near us has them in stock.


----------



## Arklatex

Got off work early and picked up a 6 tray dehydrator. Fired it up for an hour to burn off the factory funk. Now I'm making my first batch of banana chips. Jerky is next. Can't wait!


----------



## paraquack

My wallyworld in Tucson has one. $$$$ but they got one.


----------



## Will2

I finished my use of force training yesterday at delta security. essentially this reinforced the legal limits on applications of use of force for both citizens arrests and security employment. there was very basics handcuffing and baton use including 5 major strikes. surprisingly this hand cuffing segment was completely different from the centre for security handcuffing the only similar thing was the requirements of a lawful arrest. under Section 494. now it's a baton was also completely different in the last one it was almost entirely collapsible baton and it was defensive tactics so using the baton to remove weapons to defend yourself against a threat the baton this time was five major strikes for non lethal defense high mid and low points at the arms and legs avoiding joints of course to learn where not to hit this same information can be used in a situation where lethal force is required for some purpose and you know that the critical points are areas such as the head neck and groin. defensive tactics was almost more Riot Fest defense so shield and collapsible iron baton this one was more of a billy club based
https://plus.google.com/102436066527006672420/posts/WoJwTM3unYg

this segment was more about using the baton with in the acceptable level of force the last one was more along the lines of defending yourself in potentially life-threatening situations more grievous

this one was more about regular situations like being attacked by somebody may be armed with a knife but probably just resisting arrest with their fists whereas the defensive tactics was dealing with people who are attacking you potentially with a knife or gun

while the tactical handcuffing seminar was more related to people who are resisting arrest in general and using force or the proper holds to subdue them

and just to make the point clear that the batons and handcuffs ur just supposed to be used defensively

apparently there's three tiers of security training and I now AM hot the highest tier for tier 3

I think that only private contracting is going to be higher with prohibited weapons usages I like submachine guns and machine guns and fully automatic riflesI'm hoping good join the reserve so that went to head I could even get a chance to do that type of training

next up is motorcycle trainingand I'm hoping to finish up some more radio training. I'm also seriously looking into bodyguard training

I had to skip my Krav Maga class this weekend because both my hands were broken open and haven't healed yet.

punching on open wounds foot would probably be counterproductive

I'm still surprised I blood my hands on a punching pad doing fist strikes. mostly because it was a soft pad.

https://plus.google.com/102436066527006672420/posts/dusgRmTTuks
https://plus.google.com/102436066527006672420/posts/L4AVFZ7jUE5

I picked up some Jamaican aloe for scratches and wounds I had been getting

on the food front I picked up two month supply of rice and flour

I also played some Call of Duty special ops zombie mode with a friend for a bit last night and the today I'm going swimming and working out again.


----------



## big paul

had a drive around the area, noted anything new lying about and added them to my "post SHTF resources " map !!


----------



## tango

Made a trip to the grocery and took advantage of their BOGO (buy one, get one) specials for the pantry.
Love BOGO'S.


----------



## diamondjim

Scored a Coleman gas stove, 3 months old on Craigslist for $60. with a new can of fuel. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Oddcaliber

Scored 2 more Coleman lanterns and a pair of binoculars at the flea market.


----------



## PAPrepper

Dalarast said:


> I just pm'ed you back but for everyone else. I purchase the gohiking stove off amazon. It's a cheap Chinese made stove that I have used in the past and found it easy and durable enough to hold a decent size camp skillet. I also have the ultralight rocket stove but prefer the gohiking one over it due to the arms on it gave me issues supporting a full cup of water evenly and spilled some coffee. No one likes spilt coffee.
> Lightweight Large Burner Classic Camping and Backpacking Stove. For iso-Butane/Propane Canisters https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YLU6O6/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_CXphub1YJGR9C


Great price. I'm on it, thanks!


----------



## Will2

I was playing a killer in a short horror film but I was in my NBC gear for it like my trousers and smock and a gas mask and gloves so I got some time by running around in my gas mask in public was pretty cool but sadly one of my gloves got torn so i need to get a new pair of gloves to replace the da,aged 1968 pair.

note that the 50 year old HAZMAT rubber gloves tear very easily


----------



## Boss Dog

James m said:


> Asked at Wal-Mart if they could order a .308 AR they said no. Even though theres a sign that says "ask to see our special order catalog"


Go back when a different associate is on duty. They can order them.


----------



## big paul

got a survival shelter and 3 hand fishing lines at a local market sale .


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Walked (cased) a primary and alternate route to intercept my daughter-in-law if SHTF comes downtown.
Funnythe things you see when you mind is looking for danger spots.

Found two alleys along the primary route. Walked by them all often and never knew they were there.


----------



## Dalarast

I didn't do anything today for a prep.... The wife on the other hand back home did. She finished up bug out bag shopping and packing for herself and our two girls. She even took my old camelbak 72 hour pack and got the zipper fixed and set it up for her big out bag. She even got four boxes of ammo for her 9mm. She said the ammo is not for her big out bag but for her next pistol class coming up. 

And yes. I do think it's hot when my wife buys ammo and talks about firearm courses. Giddy.


----------



## Will2

cleaned out my storage locker and had a krav Maga class aside from the workout todays class was blocking with strikes and disengagement. my hands are still healing from last Wednesday so I used boxin gloves today I think my partner is happy about that factI'm very hopeful it will take less than a week for my hands to close up


----------



## Arklatex

Got the dehydrator bible to go with my new dehydrator. Maybe it will keep me from asking too many questions.


----------



## bigwheel

Well i moved some canned goods from the top to the middle shelf in the prepper cave. It looked the top shelf was sagging a bit.


----------



## kevincali

Spending the work week at the "ranch". No creature comforts. Just a roof over my head and electricity. Been cooking on my small weber grill. My matches got dried out and crumbly so I've been using dried straw and 2 sticks haha. I'm a bad prepper. I didn't bring much. Just what fit in my GHB. And what I could carry IF I HAD to. And a few cans of food. I have my cast iron 10" and there's chickens here for breakfast food (eggs or meat)

I gotta say. It's a real eye opener of what you "really need" to survive. When I get paid, I'm buying a few things to make life a bit easier next week lol. Mainly a TENT haha


----------



## Arklatex

kevincali said:


> Spending the work week at the "ranch". No creature comforts. Just a roof over my head and electricity. Been cooking on my small weber grill. My matches got dried out and crumbly so I've been using dried straw and 2 sticks haha. I'm a bad prepper. I didn't bring much. Just what fit in my GHB. And what I could carry IF I HAD to. And a few cans of food. I have my cast iron 10" and there's chickens here for breakfast food (eggs or meat)
> 
> I gotta say. It's a real eye opener of what you "really need" to survive. When I get paid, I'm buying a few things to make life a bit easier next week lol. Mainly a TENT haha


Bic lighters are cheap. Look into ferro rods too, but they take practice. In my experience, matches really suck and are a let down.


----------



## paraquack

Arklatex said:


> Bic lighters are cheap. Look into ferro rods too, but they take practice. In my experience, matches really suck and are a let down.


Some one had a video of taking wooden matches, wrapping them with TP and dipping in wax. Makes a water proof match that burns for 2-3 minutes like a candle. Not sure about storage, but I intend to make some and see what happens in the AZ heat. I also carry Triox (military fuel tablet) in the car and my BOB.


----------



## bigwheel

survival said:


> I'm going today to look for a mossberg 500 or a remington 870.


I vote for the 870. Mossbergs are for broke folks.


----------



## Will2

Krav classes again reopened wounds on hands with opposition blocks Partners complaining not 
training slow enough. (I thought it was heavily withheld)

I also took a proactive role and signed up for Haganah and systema lessons on my off days from krav maga. also looking into an instructor course it's way too early for me to be considering it but I am interested it's actually talk like keroteka school did also those Haganah training. the Haganah guy actually has been in a few movies which is pretty cool cause I'm interested in the whole acting modeling thing so maybe I can get some pointers on how to break into the biz also. maybe getting some extra spots in an action flick or something. I can dream atleast. I think you're checking out all the various styles can't be a bad thing for me


there's even a medieval martial arts school here in theT dot. 

considering going to a foraging class on Saturday but really haven't been up to much

as I've been playing catch up with administrative stuff. really looking forward to systema tonight and Haganah this weekend. also foraging on Saturday

today's class was revisiting blocksand the flip side throwing strikes.

still sweating my ass off at the warmup.


----------



## Jeep

Went to Bridger steel, they make and supply metal roofs for all sizes, but they have a boneyard of cheap unusable stuff for regular customers. Did the same at Big Sky insulation. They have 3/4 cdx, with 3 inch or 2 inch blue insulation sandwiched between another 3/4 ply cdx. didn't pick any up, but did some picking around


----------



## Will2

wow all I can say is the systema Class today was not completely what I expected however I feel it did plant a seed. It was much more stream of conciousness and breaths of fresh air. I will be headed back to krav maga on Friday then on the weekend I am changing it up with a haganah pretty ecited about that. I am not sure how to describe what I learned today other than natural fluid response I am due to head back on Monday for a second class. My new self defense schedule is primed to be mon systema tues krav weds krav thurs systema Friday krav sat or Sunday haganah
what I can say is that systema feels more open to body movement than krav where krav has more focus on delivery of your body system is about the state of overall occurrnce oh and isolating body parts muscles to create controled motion. The relaxed motion is a massive contrasts to kravs dominating controls strikes directions while keeping a relatively block form. Two very different mindsets imo complimentary imo

what is an emerging between all these forms is the power of the two point Leverage it seems to be where these styles merge


----------



## thepeartree

Picked up a Mossberg 500 today for $267 and plan on a Remington 870 (or the Hawk 982T, which is identical but many$ less expensive) soon.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

thepeartree said:


> Picked up a Mossberg 500 today for $267 and plan on a Remington 870 (or the Hawk 982T, which is identical but many$ less expensive) soon.


Great price! Did you buy it from a store or private seller.?


----------



## PAPrepper

I saw a new 870 for $299 and I thought THAT was good but wow!


----------



## kevincali

A prep from necessity. 

The ranch I'm staying at is pitch black at night. Picked up a MAG 2D LED flashlight. Wasn't on sale or anything, I just needed one for when something goes bump in the night. 

Bought another truck last weekend. Long bed. Went to register it and it was $214. Paid $100. Going back tomorrow to pay the other $114. Wasn't expecting that lol. 

Nothing else much. Back at home for the weekend. I love it. I get to camp for a living during the week. Not really. I still have to feed 50 horses, 9 mules, 8 pigs, 2 emus, etc. and muck stalls. But night time, it's camping time lol. 

Oh and I got some fencing that is useless at the ranch. Gonna put it around my chicken coop to keep the dogs out, then wrap chicken wire around it to keep the chickens in. 

Probably gonna go this Sunday to pick up another day. I need the pay haha. How can I be working and be deeper in debt?!? Haha


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Taught my grand daughter to fish with a bamboo pole from my garden. She caught 5 bluegill and one sun fish. Good basics skills and a great memory made for her share.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

FINALLY got my first ever shotgun, Benelli super Nova. Major league Whoops a$$ !
Got a couple boxes of knife sharpening stuff and prepper gear from DLT trading & Blade HQ.
Gonna have to put out some video on it.


----------



## thepeartree

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Great price! Did you buy it from a store or private seller.?


Actually, I got the 500 (with the wood stock and 3 chokes and a nice gun lock] from Walmart. I could still get the Hawk through Rural King for $200 through today. I see Dunham's Sports has got some good sales coming up, too...


----------



## alterego

Done. Now we need to split it but at least it is out of the valley so if we get snow like last year I don't have to panic. We were trying to cut wood this past winter when the snow was waist deep. That sucks ass.


----------



## Arklatex

alterego said:


> View attachment 6880
> 
> Done. Now we need to split it but at least it is out of the valley so if we get snow like last year I don't have to panic. We were trying to cut wood this past winter when the snow was waist deep. That sucks ass.


Nice, at least you got a log splitter to make it easy. Job well done so far alterego!


----------



## Jeep

Ok so this is weird, but I consider it a prep none the less. Went to open house at Alpacas of Montana. Since we have sheep and the wife can knit and sew, we are considering raising some Alpacas to make "super blankets" other warm goodies. The wife learned a bit more about Anatolian dogs. I made a solid connection with the owners of the place, so I can now find my Dogs from reputable places and learned a bit more about Alpacas.


----------



## Inor

Jeep said:


> Ok so this is weird, but I consider it a prep none the less. Went to open house at Alpacas of Montana. Since we have sheep and the wife can knit and sew, we are considering raising some Alpacas to make "super blankets" other warm goodies. The wife learned a bit more about Anatolian dogs. I made a solid connection with the owners of the place, so I can now find my Dogs from reputable places and learned a bit more about Alpacas.


We looked at getting some alpacas a few years back. They are CRAZY expensive! But if you get the right bloodlines, it seems you can make boo coo money on them too. Just do not EVER rope them! Their heads pop right off.


----------



## Jeep

You can get them for 200.00 here but they have a Herdsire worth 70,000. It can be done. But Alpacas are one of the only Animals you can insure as well.


----------



## Inor

Jeep -

Buying a couple for $200 each seems like a damn good plan for the wool. But if you are going to try and turn a profit on them by breeding them, please do some soul searching to decide if you are capable of dealing with the weirdos that seem to gravitate into prize alpaca breeding. That was the thing that was the show-stopper for us. I would have killed about 2/3 of those pricks before they finished their second sentence to me. And Mrs Inor is less patient with douche bags than me even. :lol:


----------



## Jeep

Inor said:


> Jeep -
> 
> Buying a couple for $200 each seems like a damn good plan for the wool. But if you are going to try and turn a profit on them by breeding them, please do some soul searching to decide if you are capable of dealing with the weirdos that seem to gravitate into prize alpaca breeding. That was the thing that was the show-stopper for us. I would have killed about 2/3 of those pricks before they finished their second sentence to me. And Mrs Inor is less patient with douche bags than me even. :lol:


Ok in all Honesty these people were/are snobbish but I have never heard about other weirdo's. And the decision and argument is over I am getting Kangals.


----------



## Inor

Jeep said:


> Ok in all Honesty these people were/are snobbish but I have never heard about other weirdo's. And the decision and argument is over I am getting Kangals.


You got that right! They are snobbish pinkos to the 10th degree!

Good luck with them though. From all of the research we did, they are extremely easy to care for and can thrive in just about any climate.


----------



## thepeartree

Kauboy said:


> Gathered up my Mayday rations and water pouches from my various caches to see how many I've got.
> I have a cruise coming up, and being a prepper, immediately thought about how I would take care of basic needs should another "dead in the water" incident happen.
> I've got enough for 3 days for 2 people so far.
> I need to be able to handle 4 folks for a possible 7 days.
> Looking for local sources now, as my normal place closed down.


Local? Go to your local Walmart. They sell everything from individual Mountain House stuff to prepacked survival BOB's. If you go online, you can buy upto a couple years' worth of food and water for 4 people, all packed on a pallet. Not that the huge kits are cheap, but the ability to buy a planned survival food in bulk and all nicely freeze-dried has a certain attraction.


----------



## Kur0n

Jeep said:


> Ok so this is weird, but I consider it a prep none the less. Went to open house at Alpacas of Montana. Since we have sheep and the wife can knit and sew, we are considering raising some Alpacas to make "super blankets" other warm goodies. The wife learned a bit more about Anatolian dogs. I made a solid connection with the owners of the place, so I can now find my Dogs from reputable places and learned a bit more about Alpacas.


I wanted to go to that open house but ended up working all weekend. Anyway I purchased 20lbs of rice when doing the normal grocery shopping today to be stored away and ordered some stripper clips for my sks thats on its way.


----------



## Will2

Had another fun systema class today. Quite a bit of focus on muscle group movements and body responses. It seems quite a focus is put on training the central nervous system.

It was mybirthday today. I got a lot of stuff sorted out. it will likely be my last month online as I am due for meltdown by the end of this month. Things are hitting the fan for me. It is either make or break month for october.

Enjoy your prepping people I am increasingly unlikely to be back with each passing day. 

The key to prepping is being mentally prepared for the worst. You can have countless tedies but unless you are ready for devastation you havnt fully prepared.

I will likely be living rough starting the 1st


----------



## Deebo

Will said:


> Had another fun systema class today. Quite a bit of focus on muscle group movements and body responses. It seems quite a focus is put on training the central nervous system.
> 
> It was mybirthday today. I got a lot of stuff sorted out. it will likely be my last month online as I am due for meltdown by the end of this month. Things are hitting the fan for me. It is either make or break month for october.
> 
> Enjoy your prepping people I am increasingly unlikely to be back with each passing day.
> 
> The key to prepping is being mentally prepared for the worst. You can have countless tedies but unless you are ready for devastation you havnt fully prepared.
> 
> I will likely be living rough starting the 1st


Will, just get a convertible car. Getting older is getting wiser. Besides, your still a young buck.
If your "going rough" as a survival experience, go for it. If your having a midlife crisis, take it slow, make smart decisions.
My prep of the day will be to open the drainlines on the kitchen sink. It has almost completely slowed. Might not be able to fix it, but at least I'll find out what's clogging the sink. 
Already took the peatrap off, so it's not an easy fix. Plus, it's way the he'll under a cabinet.


----------



## RNprepper

Will said:


> Had another fun systema class today. Quite a bit of focus on muscle group movements and body responses. It seems quite a focus is put on training the central nervous system.
> 
> It was mybirthday today. I got a lot of stuff sorted out. it will likely be my last month online as I am due for meltdown by the end of this month. Things are hitting the fan for me. It is either make or break month for october.
> 
> Enjoy your prepping people I am increasingly unlikely to be back with each passing day.
> 
> The key to prepping is being mentally prepared for the worst. You can have countless tedies but unless you are ready for devastation you havnt fully prepared.
> 
> I will likely be living rough starting the 1st


First of all, Happy Birthday, Will
Second, let your hardships develop the flexible steel quality of resilience. Hardships are the raw ingredients of resilience. Resilience is a quality of survivors. Like baking a cake - you have to crack the eggs and turn up the heat, but what comes out on the other end is worth it. Hang in there and keep in touch.


----------



## Zed

Wish You a very Happy Birthday Mate @ Will
Keep in Touch..


----------



## Kauboy

thepeartree said:


> Local? Go to your local Walmart. They sell everything from individual Mountain House stuff to prepacked survival BOB's. If you go online, you can buy upto a couple years' worth of food and water for 4 people, all packed on a pallet. Not that the huge kits are cheap, but the ability to buy a planned survival food in bulk and all nicely freeze-dried has a certain attraction.


The online ordering option has always been there, but our local Wally-world doesn't carry any of the rations I'm looking for.
They do carry the Mountain House packs in the camping section, but those are too expensive by comparison.
They carry a single "pack" of survival rations, which is basically a 2 person, 3 day food and water kit, but they want $40 for it, and the rations are 800cal/day and just enough water to let you die slowly. No thanks.

Luckily, the gun show came through town this past weekend, and I got exactly what I was looking for!

Picked up 4 bricks of 3600cal lifeboat rations and 18 water pouches, as well as a SAM splint and a burn gel dressing for the EDC.
In total, I can now keep my wife and I fed and happy for at least 5 days at sea, if things go horribly wrong.


----------



## Becca

Mine was knowledge- I have a 40x60 driveway and the powerline to my house runs diagonal across it and over my 20 foot enclosed trailer and several of my vehicles. All electric companies say is stay away and wait for us if a line goes down- we have had power outages that lasted a week waiting for them. Catastrophe and my little rural area would be waiting forever.Live line on top of my bug out/in trailer would screw the pooch. Finally resolved to just stand off and shoot the line in two. I have seen down power lines jump up and down and around. What would you do? People are always telling me they are going to bug out and I just look at them and say down trees and powerlines-can you cope? Around here, they push trees off the roads with snowplow blade-anything else and you risk a hole in your radiator from branches.


----------



## paraquack

Bought a 9mm die set. Now I can sell off my 30.06 die set.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

paraquack said:


> Bought a 9mm die set. Now I can sell off my 30.06 die set.


Which brand of die do you use?


----------



## tango

I would not sell any dies, you never know--


----------



## Arklatex

Spent the day picking up a bunch of the pecans that have fallen off my many trees. This is earlier than usual but they are freaking AWESOME!!!! Still a bunch in the trees too. Gonna be a great year for pecans in east Texas. Got them shelled and ready for consumption. Pecan pies and roasted salted pecans at casa de arklatex this weekend. Also got some pecan limbs cut up and stacked to season for the smoker next year.

ETA: pralines!


----------



## Jeep

Awesome stuff. I want some trees.


----------



## Arklatex

Here's a pic of some of the early pecans:









Notice the awesome cobra weave paracord dog collar.


----------



## bigwheel

FerrelKid said:


> Each day I tell myself to do at least one thing in my preps. This doesn't necessarily mean that you have to go out and buy something. Even if you simply store an extra gallon of water or put a metal roof on your house, that is one thing towards your goal of prepping. So lets hear it!


Well since this is Weds...boys day out with the guys..and time for the executive chili meeting.. had good intentions of stopping off at Dollar General to buy canned goods. Thanks to whoever mentioned that was a smart place to shop. but the rookie cops are thicker than fleas on a dogs back around here so figgered it would be prudent just to head on home to the Casa. They are blood thirsty mofos and it cost 10 k to pay the lawyer for a first offense. Mad Mothers are not nice.


----------



## bigwheel

acidlittle said:


> Buys: 100rounds of ammo
> and paid off 1000 bucks on my student loans...yeesh only 20k to go!


What do a person learn for the big money? Enquiring minds need to know. Thanks.


----------



## bigwheel

Plissken said:


> I bought a used Remington 870 Shotgun...


Great choice. Congrats. i had the only non functional model which ever come off the assembly line. It bound to have been made on Monday or Friday. They are just like cars. Unions are special.


----------



## oddapple

Inventoried plague arsenal, bought a few supplies and made silver


----------



## alterego

Dunham, s has Remington 115 grain UMC 9mm luger packages of 50 rounds for 12.94


----------



## paraquack

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Which brand of die do you use?


Mostly Hornady, the 9mm was RCBS, supper good price on carbide dies.

Tango, I don't have a firearm for 30.06, I don't have any bullets either. Got a couple of hundred empty cases but that's it. Same for .30 Carbine, no firearm, but got lots of bullets and empty cases right now, so the Carbine dies stay with me.


----------



## jimb1972

7000 watt generator, should power my furnace and freezer plus a couple lights. I am expecting a harsh winter, next is gas cans.


----------



## Will2

ebola research and volunteered with who in africa. Not expecting deployment.

Krav class focusing on hammerfist.
Jog run short. 40 minutes hitting moderate weights.


I was sick today with a cold or flu. I think it's that virus that's been brewing in me for the last two weeks I got from that person working at Subway that sneezed while making my sub a couple weeks ago

the sore throat came after systema long breathyou know breathing out for 12 counts breathing in for 12 counts or eight counts but while also diving to the ground and back up again while holding your breathwell I got a sore throat after that classoddly it disappeared after working out in the krav class but I still got a cough I think my temperature might be slightly raised to but its not a bad fever or anything just a little uncomfortable


that's the sort of ironic that ebola is going around and I get my body in a state that nearly all the symptoms are in place exceptbleeding due to working out and martial arts training. the caffeine pills are great training aid but they told whipe me out the next day mass withdrawal. I've increased my garlic intake again so hopefully it hammers back whatever this viruses along with the aloe vera should clean me out pretty good

I keep taking hits maybe I'll have a little internal hemorrhaging too

none the less I have like a 0.2% or less chance of having Ebola like one in a billion

I have a way better chance of winning the lotto

however being in the mind frame but what if it really gives me an idea how easily this fires could spread if it really was here on the transit system in apartment buildings and public buildings everywhere this is unlikely to spread but I'm coughing up my lungs from time to time and if I wasn't exercising good practice of covering my mouth I'm reducing my contact with other thingsI have little doubt that the virus could spread very easily if you were hereeven being visually sec people didn't hesitate to sit next to me and didn't take any precautions themselves sitting ducks for if the virus were actually to make its way here

the scariest thing was even after telling people I had the symptoms of ebola they didn't move away


the first parallel I can make sure is a Viking raid on a monastery for the first time the monks really don't know what's coming for them

hopefully my garlic and aloe vera therapy will work along with calcium. and magnesium along with banana and plantain smoothies


----------



## Mad Trapper

I got a 4-pack of Sawyer Mini filters for packs, and a Sawyer purifier I'm hooking up to 5-gal and 30-gal systems.

Got a bottle of iodine solid.


----------



## roteirod

Just got 1 kilo of fine chinese oolong tea from wholesale online store. Can't live without that tea...


----------



## JAGER

Added 12 cases of MREs to the stock pile. I'm a sucker for a good deal! Additionally I did some research on homes for my tentive move to Rock Island, IL. Go figure Ebola would start up once I'm leaving my homestead.


----------



## PAPrepper

Where did you get the good deal?


----------



## JAGER

PAPrepper said:


> Where did you get the good deal?


I would tell ya, but then I would have to kill ya!!! Friend of mine was getting out of dodge. Headed back to US after a nasty split up. I picked all 12 cases up for 150 bucks! An added bonus is the experation date in 2018!!!! Life is good sometimes!


----------



## Sinkhole

Cleaned 600 rounds of .357 Magnum brass, yesterday. Getting it ready for loading.


----------



## Kauboy

JAGER said:


> I would tell ya, but then I would have to kill ya!!! Friend of mine was getting out of dodge. Headed back to US after a nasty split up. I picked all 12 cases up for 150 bucks! An added bonus is the experation date in 2018!!!! Life is good sometimes!


WOW! Great find!

I picked up some more Beef Ramen 12pks, 10 for $10 deal.
Also grabbed some tuna and cracker snack packs for the various BOBs, same deal as the Ramen.

Found a watertight 20L bag to line the inside of one of my backpacks.
This will hold my rations that will be taken on our cruise trip.
So far, I've got 26,400 calories of food, and a few days of water. Damn that stuff is heavy.
I tossed in a robust FAK with it too, some flashlights, batteries, lightsticks, the ever-handy paracord bundle, and some rain ponchos.
That will be our cruise "bug in" bag if things go awry on the ship and we choose to confine ourselves to quarters.
Highly unlikely, but there have been cases of ships being dead in the water, or various bacteria/virii spreading in such populated and confined areas.
Might add some sanitizing agents as well.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

*What's in the Box?*

I received a couple of boxes with various preps so I made a fun "What's in the box?" video out of it. Enjoy. :-D


----------



## Dalarast

Picked up 300 rounds of 22 and two of cabellas Jerkey seasoning. One quarter of Jerkey made will go to preps. Half will be sent to me and the remaining quarter for the wife and kids


----------



## paraquack

Kauboy said:


> ...So far, I've got 26,400 calories of food, and a few days of water. Damn that stuff is heavy.
> I tossed in a robust FAK with it too, some flashlights, batteries, lightsticks, the ever-handy paracord bundle, and some rain ponchos.
> That will be our cruise "bug in" bag if things go awry on the ship and we choose to confine ourselves to quarters.
> Highly unlikely, but there have been cases of ships being dead in the water, or various bacteria/virii spreading in such populated and confined areas.
> Might add some sanitizing agents as well.


If you got a Life Straw, take it with you, you know, just in case.


----------



## Kauboy

paraquack said:


> If you got a Life Straw, take it with you, you know, just in case.


I DO!
I had completely forgotten that.
It's sitting in my truck bag right now.
Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

The good news about Ebola is it allows me to reply (and suddenly sound intelligent) to my family and friends about what to do to prevent contamination. I also seized the moment to suggest basics like those on my list in another thread, water, dry goods, etc., "just in case". 
This conversation went down at work today. Felt good.


----------



## Sinkhole

Kauboy said:


> WOW! Great find!
> 
> I picked up some more Beef Ramen 12pks, 10 for $10 deal.
> Also grabbed some tuna and cracker snack packs for the various BOBs, same deal as the Ramen.
> 
> Found a watertight 20L bag to line the inside of one of my backpacks.
> This will hold my rations that will be taken on our cruise trip.
> So far, I've got 26,400 calories of food, and a few days of water. Damn that stuff is heavy.
> I tossed in a robust FAK with it too, some flashlights, batteries, lightsticks, the ever-handy paracord bundle, and some rain ponchos.
> That will be our cruise "bug in" bag if things go awry on the ship and we choose to confine ourselves to quarters.
> Highly unlikely, but there have been cases of ships being dead in the water, or various bacteria/virii spreading in such populated and confined areas.
> Might add some sanitizing agents as well.


You cant walk 20ft on a cruise ship these days without there being a pod filled with sanitizer, and when you walk into the buffet there is always 1-2 crew members standing at each entrance with a spray bottle. But better safe than sorry.


----------



## tango

Para--
Used dies sell for just a few bucks.
Having the dies and some brass gives you some serious barter/trade goods.

There are several calibers that I no longer use, but I kept the dies.
Just a thought--- ya never know.


----------



## Jeep

Found out the guy at the end of my street is a game warden. Cool part about this is he has access to free confiscated meat. My friend who I took to get his and my hay today, told me he was given 80lbs of vacuum sealed boxed Elk last year free. My friend also pointed out a 1/2 ton of bottom bail hay which, even with mold my goats will eat and the non moldy my sheep can eat. And the guy who owns the hay has a fair price on full tons of good hay.


----------



## alterego

I picked up a new bottle of Johnie Walker Black label. This should let me ingest Ebola off a turd and remain disinfected.


----------



## CornerStone

Bought my first pistol, is shipping tomorrow and I'll be shooting by next weekend.


----------



## Jeep

That is the prep of the day


----------



## CornerStone

Pretty excited, may not be the an almighty 1911 but I think it will work great for my first pistol.


----------



## Arklatex

CornerStone said:


> Pretty excited, may not be the an almighty 1911 but I think it will work great for my first pistol.


So what did you get? Your post is worthless without details.


----------



## CornerStone

Canik 55 TP9 chrome. Check it out on YouTube, great pistol for the price and you get a lot for your $.


----------



## Sinkhole

Hickok45 did a video on it. It seem like a really nice pistol. It's basiclly a Walther P99 clone, with some improvements.


----------



## Seneca

In the last month, I've added a new AR an Eotech, several more Pmags, an Uplula loader and a TRS-25 red dot, and close to a thousand rounds of 5.56 ammo to the preps. I've emptied out three BOB,s and am reorganizing them, yes there is a pile of gear on the floor at the moment, when I'm done I hope to have a better handle on the contents of each.

I've added a wind screen for the trangia alcohol stove and extra tabs for the esbit stoves. I've upped my water storage by 12 gallons and have plans to add another 8 gallons by the end of this month. Moved some preps from storage to the Apt. and rebuilt an older Pur hiker water filter. I'd probably have done more but I'm still getting settled into the new digs.


----------



## Single Prepper

Well, today I am going to make bread like I do every week, but today I am going to try to make it on my barbecue!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Single-Preppers/338016069705628


----------



## Kauboy

Bread on a barbecue grill?
You have my attention.


----------



## paraquack

tango said:


> Para--
> Used dies sell for just a few bucks.
> Having the dies and some brass gives you some serious barter/trade goods.
> 
> There are several calibers that I no longer use, but I kept the dies.
> Just a thought--- ya never know.


I suppose I could invest a few bucks in 30.06 lead, just to have. I've not bothered to check, but I assume the 30.06 takes the same primes as my .308. Would make good barter.


----------



## paraquack

alterego said:


> I picked up a new bottle of Johnie Walker Black label. This should let me ingest Ebola off a turd and remain disinfected.


Only if you pickle the turns for 21 days in the Johnny.


----------



## Kauboy

paraquack said:


> Only if you pickle the turns for 21 days in the Johnny.


I threw up a bit in my mouth...
:shock:


----------



## seedsaver

Don't think I'll ever look at a bottle of Johnnie Walker the same way again...


----------



## seedsaver

Today I cleared all the junk out of the office closet to make room for more storage shelves.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Dry practice with my SR9c for a while then walked around the house with it and a flashlight. 
Worked with the Ayoob, modified FBI, and Harries (crossed wrists). Not liking the modified FBI. Need more practice with the Ayoob style.


----------



## Jeep

Picked me up what I consider my ultimate BOB on complete accident, and the wife got 19 bucks knocked off the price. Pics and scrip will go into the proper thread.


----------



## kevincali

Prep of the week. Since I stay on the ranch 4-5 days a week, I'm always doing maintenance. Just picked up 2 rolls of 6' high chain link. That'll replace my 4' high chain link back fence. Just gotta buy poles and concrete. 

Paid off my 30.06 today 

Made a payment on a ticket I got a few months back. 

Replaced the rear bumper on my new truck with the one from my 72. Puts the license plate in the right spot, gives me license plate lights, and a tow ball. About to head out there in a bit and install an extra hitch/receiver I have floating around. Then I get to bring my camper trailer home 

So much stuff. So little time


----------



## Inor

Went on our bi-annual trip to Sam's Club to replenish the stocks we have used up in the last 6 months (plus a little more). Beyond the usual pickups of several cases of TP and paper towels, sugar, spices, mustard, ketchup, etc., we also paid a little more attention to the anti-flu/Ebola supplies this time. We increased our minimum stock of vinegar by 4 gallons (plus what we had - around 8 gallons) and increased our minimum stock of bleach by 6 gallons (plus what we had - around 6 gallons).

So the pantry is overflowing. We only have about 18 canning jars that are not filled with canned food. We are in pretty good shape on ammunition in all of the calibers we shoot. The only thing we are a bit light on at the moment is reloading powder and I will be taking care of that next month.


----------



## Sinkhole

4 more 5 gallon bottles of water showed up today. I may add a few to next months shipment.


----------



## tango

para, 
yes same large rifle primers of your choice--I recommend CCI--
Get (if you do not have) some 4350 powder, some inexpensive 150 or 180 gr bullets, SPEER, HORNADY, ETC.
180 bullet, 57 grains 4350, good to go.


----------



## Will2

So I completed the first of three sessions for my basic motorcycle training. I have to be in an all day class tommorrow and sundays starting for 8am, this means an early wakeup for 5am or so tommorrow. The motorcycle training is a prep for me as it will add to my legal bug out options, hopefully improving m options for on road and off road emergency travel. Looking for a cheap bike to pick up for the next riding season, for insurance purposes it will probablly be under 600cc.

Went to Krav class today pretty basic class for Yom Kippur. It was essentially breaking chokes basic side chokes - although I was paired with a female so the highlight was baically badly strangling a female, not sure how that works as a prep. Also punches and inside defence. Many of the Krav classes drill the same basic kills but mix them up a bit. Of course it is always a bit of of a workout. I'll be headed to the pool and gym in the next 20 minutes and also air out a bit in the sauna. staying healthy is the key thing, even though I am fighting off a virus / cold/flu. I am guessing that TO will also come back negative on the patient they are testing for ebola before I take my night nap.

Tommorrow should be fun as I get to try out over 10 different motorcycles. All basic but fun ahead

If I pass the text on sunday I will come out of it with a certification for safety that will lower my insurance and I will have my non alchol drivers license for motorcycle . So it is a highly useful training session coming up.

i also split my hair off into 7 dreads thre abouts from 3 or so today which also serves some useful purposes. The broomstick sized dreads allow for more function. without loosing the previous benefit sof two matts. 
mugshots




















since its not very visible


----------



## paraquack

500 .308 bullets, 500 9mm bullets added to the cabinet. More N95 masks and another box of Nitrile gloves. 
Thanks Tango


----------



## paraquack

Kauboy said:


> I threw up a bit in my mouth...
> :shock:


Sorry, misspelled turns. should be turns, the birds.


----------



## kevincali

Got the hitch installed. Then fixed some of the wiring mess. No more radio cutting out and instrument lights coming on haha. Now gotta get a trailer wiring kit. 

Oh and picked up some 30-06 rounds for my new 30-06 I'll be picking up in 10 days


----------



## Inor

paraquack said:


> 500 .308 bullets, 500 9mm bullets added to the cabinet. More N95 masks and another box of Nitrile gloves.
> Thanks Tango


Nice shootin' Tex!


----------



## thepeartree

paraquack said:


> Sorry, misspelled turns. should be turns, the birds.


I suspect the insidious spell-checker monster at work. The birds you refer to are 'terns', not 'turns'. Frankly, I infuriate bird watchers: I just call them seagulls


----------



## tango

Good job paraquack.
I also see the need for masks and gloves


----------



## Stick

Dragged my (new to me) stove outdoors and fired it up all day yesterday to cure the new paint and burn off the stuff that makes for toxic fumes in the house. Had new chimney pipe on it, too, that needed to smoked and sooted. Dragged it back in this morning and will finish hooking it back up when I get around to it. One can only do so much at once. Now for some lunch...


----------



## oddapple

Buying a coleman duel fuel backup for cooking and hot water!


----------



## Smitty901

Cool wet day leaves falling off . Fire up the wood burner for the first time. really did not need the heat. But a good time to give it a once over make sure it is ready.
Winter can roll in fast some years.


----------



## 7515

Breaking up birch twigs for kindling.
These small brittle sticks make a great starter and burn hot.


----------



## alterego

Walmart had .22 on sale this morning cci 100 round packs limit 3. The wife wanted some as well.


----------



## Tennessee

Picked up 2 Bridger 115 traps.


----------



## mack0369

2015 Polaris RZR 900s
450 rounds LC 5.56
350 rounds 9mm
250 rounds subsonic .22lr

Over 20k today, but a good day


----------



## Wise Prepper

Got us a Maremma (livestock guard dog)! So happy about this. She is a pup but should be ready first part of next year with a little training. Have lost more than enough chickens this year. Havent lost any goats or cows but with her around dont plan on loosing much more.


----------



## Dalarast

So I received my source low profile hydration system yesterday and out it on my kit. So far I love it compared to the bubble of a full camelbak. On I take it out on a mission I will give a full review. But in the meantime I see great value for this to be added to any vest, kit, or just attached to a Molle bag for extra hydration.

Downside so far I noticed. No restraining straps at the bottom to provide extra support outside of Molle. Had to zip for it to avoid unwanted shakes and noises during movement.








Now enjoying a day off watching some surf movies wishing I was home. Storm surfers is the movie of choice now. I consider this a prep in improving moral


----------



## Will2

Setting the Course - Motorcycle Safety Course (includint M2 component) @Rider Training Institute / Approved by Ministry of Transport Ontario

this is really big a way for me to start the drive a motorcycle legally night or day

the course was really really fun I really liked it. I can't wait to take something higher than 3rd gear

now I just need to answer if I'm going to put down that $1500 for the bike. and the perhaps thousand dollars a year in insurance. all sanity says wait till the winter is almost over before getting something for next season
Is there a motorcycles for prepping thread anywhere? I fell in love with a nice little bike the TW 200 which feels like a great off road bike. I'm thinking I'll consider picking up something around 500 cc so I can take it on the highway too
https://www.google.ca/search?q=tw20...Eh4HoCQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=360&bih=511&dpr=3

wow pretty crazyThe Yamaha TW200 is also credited with being the very first motorcycle to the North Pole, ridden by Shinji Kazama in 1987


----------



## Wise Prepper

Got 12 toothpaste
7 tooth brushes
2 shaving cream
5 body washes
5 mouth wash
15000 matches in small books that can be traded
2 shampoo
6 freezer tote bags (large)
52 packs of gum ( i like my gum)

I think thats it. This seems like a weird list but i have a secrete weapon 
I have a family member that works at a grocery store and knows when the mark downs happen to get rid of a product etc. They let me know what it is and i get things for 50-60% or more off! Find someone you know to do the same! I bet we have 5-10 years of everything personal hygiene type products.


----------



## Kauboy

Almost finished up the cruise bug-in bag.
Picked up one of those crepe bandages that was recommended for my EDC.
Found a place to cram it in by consolidating the pills I carry by putting 4 of each into their own labeled pill baggies. (Tylenol, Asprin, Ibu, Benadryl, Tylenol/Asprin/Caff, antacid, low-dose Asprin)
This served to separate them, as also suggested from my EDC thread, and allowed me to swap out the full bottle of chewable asprin for 4 pills in a baggie, which made the room for the elastic bandage roll.


----------



## Will2

I find pine works a lot better for kindling than birch. The birch bark works really well also relatively fresh birch logs burn well as long as the woods been dried out


----------



## CornerStone

Went and got 3 yards of shredded top soil for the new garden plot. Also did the paper work for my first pistol, now the 48hr waiting period, oh and I got a surplus military back pack for my travel bag.


----------



## SquirrelBait

I got a vacuum sealer for my birthday! And I picked up sixteen lighters.


----------



## paraquack

Started my garden for the winter. Small so far.


----------



## paraquack

Will said:


> I find pine works a lot better for kindling than birch. The birch bark works really well also relatively fresh birch logs burn well as long as the woods been dried out


takes up more space, but I love opened pine cones. Have used them I was in Boy Scouts.


----------



## Auntie

Picked up two loads of free fire wood (elm), have a free delivery of horse manure coming for the last tilling of the season for the garden. Hope to get the splitting and tilling done by the end of the week-end.


----------



## thepeartree

paraquack said:


> takes up more space, but I love opened pine cones. Have used them I was in Boy Scouts.


Dip 'em in melted wax. They'll burn a looooong time. Sometimes I'll use scented wax and that's even better. Wrap some in individual pieces of wax paper for use as bugout firestarters.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Stocked the pond with minnows, bluegill, sunnies and catfish...


----------



## alterego

N 95 masks.


----------



## paraquack

Auntie said:


> Picked up two loads of free fire wood (elm), have a free delivery of horse manure coming for the last tilling of the season for the garden. Hope to get the splitting and tilling done by the end of the week-end.


What White House office did you contact for the load of manure? Oh, never mind, you said horse $hit.


----------



## Amp Survival

I store another 100 pounds of rice today in some old wise meal buckets. Lined the cans with mylar bags and using oxysorb to remove oxygen. My estimated time for it to last and be good is 20 years.


----------



## bigwheel

FerrelKid said:


> Each day I tell myself to do at least one thing in my preps. This doesn't necessarily mean that you have to go out and buy something. Even if you simply store an extra gallon of water or put a metal roof on your house, that is one thing towards your goal of prepping. So lets hear it!


Guess we are going in the opposite direction. Done pilfered a can of Spam and a can of Glory Brand mixed greens out of the prepper shed to have for supper. i am wanting to add a tin roof but aint found nobody who will do the manuel labor for a hundred bucks yet. We still have good intentions.


----------



## Kauboy

Picked up some Dramamine and motion sickness alleviating essential oils dripper for the cruise.
Won't affect me, but the folks going with us have never been. Want them to enjoy it.


----------



## 7515

Got a 275 gallon tote tank for bulk water storage and my 10" ceramic candle filter arrived today.
I will have water related projects to work on this weekend.


----------



## tinkerhell

Made plans to get another cord of firewood on Sunday. I am stocked for this winter and I'm working on next year's wood.


----------



## Suntzu

I picked up 7 more fire extinguishers. When you need one, you don't have the time to run and find one.


----------



## Becca

Bought a gallon of wormwood honey (dark brown). Worked on bug out trailer.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

bought some more canned goods and water for the basement. rotated some. 

been doing a lot of shooting lately.only 2 weeks to go until the last test for the gun license.so looking forward to finally get my ruger::clapping::


----------



## paraquack

A big thank you to Gman303 for the post on the Life Straw Family water filter. Just came in. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tinkerhell

Im building an indoor range for airsoft, so i can get my son started on shooting range safety asap. Once i move him to .22lr, he will need to know shooting range protocol.
No zombies or people targets, just bullseye targets or wildlife siloettes.


----------



## Jeep

Built my coffee can stove and lit it. tomorrow gonna cook on it


----------



## Arklatex

Picked up a uv-5ra handy talky. Been listening to the police/fire/ems all evening. Guess it's time to start studying for the technicians license. Seems to be a bunch of hams out here too. Comms prep went up a notch for me today, even if it is a cheapo radio it seems to work fine for my local area.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

finally got my small edc together.took like forever to make it perfect. gf has made one of her own. she really takes part in our prepping now. ::clapping::


----------



## tinkerhell

Jeep said:


> Built my coffee can stove and lit it. tomorrow gonna cook on it


Can (no pun intended) you post a pic? This stuff never gets old.


----------



## 7515

Jeep said:


> Built my coffee can stove and lit it. tomorrow gonna cook on it


Yes, please post pics


----------



## warrior4

Picked up some more first aid supplies while grocery shopping. Band-aids, gauze pads, and roller gauze can fix a lot of things.


----------



## paraquack

Another couple of packs of N95 respirators, additional 20 ga. shells.


----------



## alterego

Running soybeans on the back small field. Get um in before the rain Monday.


----------



## Arklatex

Ordered some vanilla beans to try my hand at homemade vanilla extract. And other vanilla bean related projects.


----------



## James m

Put new tires on today. Just in time for the frost expected tonight. I still have bags if sand from last year out front.
I opted for a name brand tire with deeper tread that was only a few more dollars anyway.


----------



## Arklatex

James m said:


> Put new tires on today. Just in time for the frost expected tonight. I still have bags if sand from last year out front.
> I opted for a name brand tire with deeper tread that was only a few more dollars anyway.


I make tires for a living. As an insider I will divulge that a tire is a tire... mostly the difference lies in the stamp on the sidewall. For example, the same green tire goes into a double mold. Aka a tire cure press. One side has mickey Thompson molds and the other has some obscure off brand that sells for much cheaper. Same tire, different sidewall stamp... Both made by the same people and same materials in America. It's all smoke and mirrors people. Consult me before you waste your money on "premium" tires.


----------



## James m

The tire I opted for had a deeper tread.


----------



## hayden

I have the same one. The only problem I ever had was when I got stuck in the pouring rain for a long period of time. It totally died. Stuck it in a bag of dry rice for 2 days and it came back to life.


Arklatex said:


> Picked up a uv-5ra handy talky. Been listening to the police/fire/ems all evening. Guess it's time to start studying for the technicians license. Seems to be a bunch of hams out here too. Comms prep went up a notch for me today, even if it is a cheapo radio it seems to work fine for my local area.


----------



## Arklatex

James m said:


> The tire I opted for had a deeper tread.


Sorry for the rant James. It was not aimed at you. I was just trying to make a point. If your chosen tire had a deeper tread it was a different green tire than the other option. Again, if anyone is gonna get new tires talk to me first!!!


----------



## Auntie

I purchased 50 8'' catfish for my pond.


----------



## Maestrorr

I learned to harvest black walnuts.


----------



## kevincali

The ranch where I am working was throwing away/scrapping 6' chain link fencing. My back fence is only about 4' tall. And it's 10' from my property line. Have enough now to extend it back mostly. Still need about 25' or so. A LOT cheaper to buy than 150' lol. Next pay, gonna get concrete and poles  

Also been setting up the BOV. Air shocks on the back, going through the motor, fine tuning the whole truck (added power brakes, and built a power steering pump out of a few old ones I had laying around)

Also been practicing fire starting/fire building using half dry half wet wood (never know what kind of wood you'll find in a shtf scenario)

And the biggest prep, I've been paying down all my debts. Not that I have that many, but owed $250 on the 30-06, paid it. Owed a friend $100, paid it. Paid my utilities ( haven't for a while. No dinero). Sucks working everyday and all your money isn't enough to go around. I'm just very very thankful that I have a job that allows me to spend the nights during the week. I'm hoping to save money up for a camper. There's one on site I stay in occasionally, but it's infested with spiders and rats. I go through it before I stay in it, and usually kill 10-15 black widows. But then the sound of rats chewing through the walls keeps me up. So for the most part, I sleep either on the hay stack, or in the bed of the truck, depending on the weather. Warm=truck bed. Cool/cold=hay stack. 

Ok, enough rambling haha


----------



## tinkerhell

My prep for today is to be frugal. The power steering pump went on my truck, will be replacing it myself.

Im a little pissed off, this pump is only a few weeks old, i changed it myself a few weeks ago. It has a warranty,but I don't apreciate doing a job twice because some young punk in a factory didn't do their job correctly.

Also, disappointed about having to cancel my plans to get firewood today. I know a farmer that makes crates for apples, I ussually purchase 1 or 2 loads of slab wood from him.


----------



## CornerStone

Got my first pistol


----------



## SecTec21

Added 20 cans of canned veggies to the larder. A local grocery store had a 10 for $10 on a well known brand name's line. I got 10 and so did my wife. Expiration date is 2016 and 2017 so there is plenty of time to use and replace. We do a first in, first out (FIFO) inventory method on all goods with an expiration date.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

carrying my edc for the first day. great feeling 

because i was in a good mood, i treated myself to some, a little more expensive, cans for the basement. all in all a great day to be a prepper ::clapping::

14 more days to go until my last gun license exam..then i'm finally free to get some hardware...whoop^^


----------



## jimLE

Arklatex said:


> I make tires for a living. As an insider I will divulge that a tire is a tire... mostly the difference lies in the stamp on the sidewall. For example, the same green tire goes into a double mold. Aka a tire cure press. One side has mickey Thompson molds and the other has some obscure off brand that sells for much cheaper. Same tire, different sidewall stamp... Both made by the same people and same materials in America. It's all smoke and mirrors people. Consult me before you waste your money on "premium" tires.


that pretty much applys to everything thats made here in the u.s...a person can go in and buy a shirt with 1 brand name on it.and pay top dollar.but go to a cheaper store,and buy the same shirt at a cheaper price,and diff name on it.


----------



## cdell

I picked up 24 more cans of fruit at a clearance outlet, they had strawberries and plums which we don't see around here very often so it will add some needed variety to our stores. Also got 2 more fruit trees in the ground; apple and cherry, just have to water the crap out of them until freeze up now and hopefully they will make the winter.


----------



## paraquack

Picked up 4-12 can cases of veggies, and 2 more gallons of bleach.


----------



## Wise Prepper

Arklatex said:


> I make tires for a living. As an insider I will divulge that a tire is a tire... mostly the difference lies in the stamp on the sidewall. For example, the same green tire goes into a double mold. Aka a tire cure press. One side has mickey Thompson molds and the other has some obscure off brand that sells for much cheaper. Same tire, different sidewall stamp... Both made by the same people and same materials in America. It's all smoke and mirrors people. Consult me before you waste your money on "premium" tires.


The only difference I have found is with my big trailers. 14k dual axle that have tractors on them and supplies. The only tire i will run anymore is the Hankook extra thick wall. It is the only tire i have ran on my trailers that has never had a blowout. These 20 + 5 ft trailers make a lot of sharp turns and thats hell on the sidewalls. All my trucks i run mid range tires or cheap.


----------



## Wise Prepper

Oh my prep of the other day. Proposed to my girl Cant let the smart one leave, someone has to keep me inline.


----------



## Dalarast

Congrats wise prepper! I mean she did say yes right?


----------



## Wise Prepper

Yes sir she did. Best person i have ever met in my life! she is an amazing person inside out.


----------



## James m

Congratulations. 
Im getting married myself. You wouldn't believe what they want for a marriage license. Its 50$ but the info they want is outrageous. 

Anyway I picked up some disposable 6 volt batteries one for .64 cents and one for 1.39$ 
One was a camera battery and the other was for medical equipment. I need to scrounge some phone line and two flashlight bulbs to make some lighting. That's stuff I already have so for 2$ ill have some light for a little while.


----------



## paraquack

Must be keeper, congratulations.


----------



## cgsurvivalman

My prep for the day was 3 new laying hens and a rooster.


----------



## Auntie

Practiced making bread in a dutch oven with coals. Turned out pretty good. I was going to take a picture but I have two teenage nephews, so it didn't last long.


----------



## Will2

ordered duravis dive - phone holder. It is suppose to allow more immersive video experience.

Ruined myself financially - paid down student loans and tuition that was stolen from me jan 2013. Of course this will ruin my credit rating which should take effect in around a month. Headed back up north around that time for real life and death survival training. If i dont do it i will freeze and die. Preparing myself psychologically.

Researching ebola a little more today also thankfully I am much more confident that the chance of an outbreak in dangering of here in North America is being reduced every day

In so many ways what happened today was probably the biggest asset you have all experience in the next few months

most people don't knock on hells door so that they can enter that's what I did today to prepare

oh and even though I don't expect anybody to be interested anybody else that wants to try out this winter survival thing in the relatively a harsh conditions message me up 4 December in Longlac Ontario.
108 Riverview St

http://goo.gl/maps/57iQE


----------



## tinkerhell

Added 1 gal of water to storage.
Dehydrated some carrots.
Made a casserol dish completely out of dehydrated vegetables. It wasn't horrible.


----------



## kevincali

Picked up my 30-06 today. Tossing around the idea of getting a glock 19 and 26 

Otherwise, I'll have to be responsible and pay some bills. Dang. Haha


----------



## Dalarast

Just ordered a 1,000 rounds of 9mm and purchased two boxes of N95 masks and some surgical gloves yesterday.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE

120 rounds of 5.56
100 rounds 12ga. 4shot
-30 degree sleeping bag
Gun cleaning supplies
Canned 7qts pasta sauce


----------



## mcangus

Going to spend at least an hour or 2 cleaning and organize supplies. It is a mess and I have no idea where things are, or even what I have! Stay organized!


----------



## Sharkbait

China mart trip today-

A Mossy Oak hiking backpack for $20.Didn't really need another pack but think I will use this one for strictly a medical bag.
Picked up 3 packs of waterproof matches.
10 solar yard lights in the clearance isle (great for recharging AA's or light)
100 rounds .223
100 9mm
And found a brick of CCI m22's 

Glad I was packing some spare cash with me today.


----------



## Boss Dog

Auntie said:


> Practiced making bread in a dutch oven with coals. Turned out pretty good. I was going to take a picture but I have two teenage nephews, so it didn't last long.


+1 on the crumb-snatchers! 
It's hard to keep anything around here too with the grandchildren vulturing close by!


----------



## Will2

I have sort of old and recovered and I may be headed to Waterloo in January for studies furthering my degree. thankfully there is a gym sauna and pool there also. 

still not written in stone but it should be a good for me especially now that I've made myself elgible for student funding again such as grants burses on loans.

I'll have to say I'm thoroughly enjoying the dehydrated mushrooms I got and I highly recommend them to people

anyone prepping rice should highly consider adding dried mushrooms you can usually get them for around 5 4 a sizable pack of them


----------



## Slippy

Will said:


> ordered duravis dive - phone holder. It is suppose to allow more immersive video experience.
> 
> Ruined myself financially - paid down student loans and tuition that was stolen from me jan 2013. Of course this will ruin my credit rating which should take effect in around a month. Headed back up north around that time for real life and death survival training. If i dont do it i will freeze and die. Preparing myself psychologically.
> 
> Researching ebola a little more today also thankfully I am much more confident that the chance of an outbreak in dangering of here in North America is being reduced every day
> 
> In so many ways what happened today was probably the biggest asset you have all experience in the next few months
> 
> most people don't knock on hells door so that they can enter that's what I did today to prepare
> 
> oh and even though I don't expect anybody to be interested anybody else that wants to try out this winter survival thing in the relatively a harsh conditions message me up 4 December in Longlac Ontario.
> 108 Riverview St
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/57iQE





Will said:


> I have sort of old and recovered and I may be headed to Waterloo in January for studies furthering my degree. thankfully there is a gym sauna and pool there also.
> 
> still not written in stone but it should be a good for me especially now that I've made myself elgible for student funding again such as grants burses on loans.
> 
> I'll have to say I'm thoroughly enjoying the dehydrated mushrooms I got and I highly recommend them to people
> 
> anyone prepping rice should highly consider adding dried mushrooms you can usually get them for around 5 4 a sizable pack of them


Will,
What impresses me the most about you is the good decisions that you continue to make. 
Your Friend,
Slippy


----------



## Inor

We finished up our biannual rotating, adding to, and inventorying our food stores. This has been about a two week project this time. On the up side, we have WAY more food stuffs than we planned for (and we planned on a 3000 calorie per day diet for each of us for a year). On the downside, we are completely out of room for anything more.  OPSEC is pretty much shot to hell for anybody going into the lower level of our home.

Edit: We have not even begun to inventory Mrs Inor's canning yet either. We are in damn good shape food-wise.

Next task, reorganize the guns and ammunition.


----------



## Kahlan

Let's see, today I decided I wasn't going to quit prepping no matter what my husband says. Bought 2 more boxes of bandaids, 2 can openers, a bag of rice and stored another 10 gallons of water. Also asked my oldest son to teach me how to shoot, hopefully that will happen soon.


----------



## tango

Good for you Kahlan, hang in there
Hope things work out for you--


----------



## Kahlan

Thanks


----------



## Wise Prepper

Made a new chicken nesting box out of all scrap materiel and some buckets i got from a grocery store and less than an hour of time. Plus got security film installed on exterior door glass.


----------



## bigwheel

FerrelKid said:


> Each day I tell myself to do at least one thing in my preps. This doesn't necessarily mean that you have to go out and buy something. Even if you simply store an extra gallon of water or put a metal roof on your house, that is one thing towards your goal of prepping. So lets hear it!


Ashamed to say we seem to be going in reverse. We ate up a can of Glory brand mixed greens..a can of Spam and two cans of soup out of the prepper cave this week..kick kick. Is there any hope for folks like us?


----------



## Auntie

Planted my garlic (64) 4 varieties so I can see what grows best here. Also planted 9 purple cone flowers aka echinacea in different areas of the yard. Winterized the bees. Got everything ready to make and can beef veggie stew tomorrow.


----------



## dbitton

I've been looking at hatchets/tomahawks last couple days (amongst countless other things).. There are a bunch of really cool/intimidating looking items on the market but I couldn't help thinking about my Grandpa's old Estwing I had ended up with after his passing. I loved that thing! It was solid steel with leather wrapped handle (which had deteriorated over the years) and had a hammer at the poll. I had lost it a while back, I thought I left it outside somewhere but only found the sheath when I looked. Well I found it tonight on a shelf in the basement.. Caked in rust from abuse, the duct tape I wrapped the old handle in frayed from camping trips of past. I decided to give it life and stop my search. One less thing I need to buy. I brushed and sanded and scrubbed the rust off the best I could on short patience, removed the old duct tape and replaced it with some acu camo form and took a file and stone to the worthless old rock beaten edge. I'm happy to say, I love that thing again. It's old, and it doesn't shine any more but I think it's better now than it ever was. I'm hear-by calling this my "prep of the day". Grandpa's old Hatchet.


----------



## Jeep

Finally 7 weeks after ordering it our Powerpressurecookerxl just arrived.


----------



## paraquack

Another weeks worth of canned foods goes in the basement. You know, just in case the guys at CDC are a little off in their predictions.


----------



## Arklatex

I have amped up my prepping due to the incompetent handling of the Ebola situation. Lots more food this week. Got enough to make it to the next harvest now. Thanks obama..


----------



## Will2

hi I'm going to suggest someone start i an ebola Bodycount website as my prep today

casualties could start increasing beyond Afghanistan body count

that Shane Cooper guy needs to get his show on the road already

could be on his way to making a lot of ad revenue

SHANE COOPER
Registrant Organization: 
Registrant Street: 60 C COURTENAY PL.
Registrant City: WELLINGTON
Registrant State/Province: N/A
Registrant Postal Code: 6011
Registrant Country: NZ
Registrant Phone: +64.211415963
Registrant Phone Ext: 
Registrant Fax: 
Registrant Fax Ext:
Registrant Email: [email protected]
Registry Admin ID:

not sure who did this other one
eboladeathtoll.com:**

[Querying whois.verisign-grs.com]
[Redirected to whois.godaddy.com]
[Querying whois.godaddy.com]
[whois.godaddy.com]
Domain Name: EBOLADEATHTOLL.COM
Registrar URL: http://www.godaddy.com
Registrant Name: Registration Private
Registrant Organization: Domains By Proxy, LLC


----------



## Auntie

Canned 14 quarts of beef veggie stew. Also took time today to play in the dirt aka planting pretty flowers. I think sometimes we just need some quiet time to figure out what to do next.


----------



## dbitton

Recieved molle ruck sack today... spent an hour and a half configuring... nothing in it yet. lol


----------



## James m

Zippo. Hand sanitizer. And mouthwash.


----------



## Kur0n

Bought 100 rounds for the sks so I can fire it for the first time this weekend. Also bought some rope and some snow shoes for the wife and I.


----------



## Will2

dbitton said:


> Recieved molle ruck sack today... spent an hour and a half configuring... nothing in it yet. lol


was this Molly 2 or Molly 1

I have a MOLLE 2 and I can say it's a very good backpack but plastic on it can break if you set it down too hard with you know 70 pounds in it. it can take a lot but if you don't have the 4th gen frame you might want to be a little careful with it if you are carrying heavy weights. 
I'd suggest keeping your load under 50 pounds. ideally 30 or so in the main ruck and you can load out with some sustenance packs and other attachments. I had my medic bag stolden but it was a nice addition to out onto the rock as it clipped right into the top sadly it was stolen from me in January 2013it made a really good day pack

you should be able to live out of the bag

if you take it for traveling you might want to pack so that you can have the attachments fit inside the bag this is really useful on flights

overall the Marine Park is the only one I'm considering as an alternative to Molly right now in terms of economics and usefulness actually is the singer is good bang for the buck. It for free is even better of course. they are way more durable then the commercial packs in the same ballpark and even more expensive commercial packs

I haven't been keeping up on if molito is still the standard butter on I Sheila got my money's worth out of my ruck. and it's now making up for the medic bag that was stolen and the thirteen thousand in it.


----------



## paraquack

Another 100 rounds of 20 Ga., 3 bottles of purell 70%, and another bottle of bleach (found an off brand at 8% by volume)


----------



## thepeartree

Bought 4 half gallons of double-strength bleach and 7 1/2 gallons fresh water. Might as well get ready now, since we're at ground 1.


----------



## Dalarast

Last night (your afternoon) I picked up a pair of 3M Peltor SV Tactical Pro Hearing Pro. I consider this a prep because it allows me more range time  

I have used Peltor protection over the decade for the military while on deployments and it has done an amazing job of allowing me to hear my wife and daughters nag me. I have a pair of previously issued ones that the mic system is going bad on that I am handing "down" to my wife. I give this product a huge support and backing from years of experience.

Good ear pro is key if you do alot of shooting indoor or outdoor and you would like to hear your kids sing (or whisper behind your back). Amazon has most Peltor at 50% off or more....


----------



## Stick

Two brass pistol powder measures, a nice elk hide possibles bag, 1/2 pound or so of FFFG, couple hundred Buffalo Bore .50 hollow base elongated balls (as I like to call em), a big old shoulder holster for like a 7 1/2" Super Blackhawk, or a Walker Colt, couple cans of #10 percussion caps, a capper, lots of .50 round balls, .44 round balls, .36 round balls, 155 and 235gr .457 bullets. Some what look to be 12 gauge round balls, but they fit inside a plastic shot collar as a sabot...maybe 20 gauge. Anyway, they should shoot well as canister out of one of my cannon. Eight boxes of WW 12 gauge slugs. Yard sale, ten bucks.


----------



## Auntie

Picked up another load of free firewood today.


----------



## tinkerhell

Last night, i finally admitted to myself that this is all important enough to create a plan and track things. So while listening to a podcast, I created a checklist that looks somewhat impossible to achieve. Hmmmm...

Then in the spirit of keeping focused on priorities. I started another checklist just for water. 

Ah! That was better!

So, I have my water storage growing slowly each day.....today, I'm headed out to buy bleach, some buckets, sand,gravel, and some fish tank carbon. 

Best of wishes on your daily prep!


----------



## Stick

Got some veterinary tetracycline.


----------



## paraquack

Remember Tetracycline become toxic after it's expiration date.


----------



## turbo6

Tetracycline, at least in tablet form, is pretty hard to come by these days. I think there was some manufacturing issue or something. With that said, Drs aren't writing many scripts for it.


----------



## sideKahr

I actually had one! Been collecting canned goods for a while, and today I tubbed them up arranged by day, breakfast, lunch and dinner. 4 people for 10 days. It's not gourmet, but you can live on it.


----------



## oddapple

Celery Salt


----------



## Dalarast

I ordered 1000 rounds of .45 off freedom today. And just got off the phone with the wife and she finally has started using the dehydrator. No good preserved for future preps as she is sending me Jerkey and apple chips.... 

Hopefully she got the hang of it and will continue dehydrating foods for storage and camping


----------



## hansonb4

A "UH1" universal holster for my Condor sling pack, both black. I also bought two tubes of Chapstick, 1 for my GHB supplies in my car trunk and 1 in my EDC sling pack. Looking for a can bottom or top that fits my GSI Glacier stainless steel cup like a lid, but they must of changed the size a little because all of the you tube videos that say use a Prepperidge Farm can lid, or a 29 oz Del Monte fruit can lid just don't fit. That is my next chore later today.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Just packed and sealed 25 each Dupont Tyvek hooded coveralls in my size and the wife's size into sealed plastic buckets with oxygen absorbent and desiccants. 

The Ebola stuff on TV reminded me that I actually did need better protective wear for us... not for Ebola, but rather for general bio hazard protection needs.

We already have boxes of gloves for both. 

I have also ordered 50 face shields, and 50 N95 filter masks, as well as tyvek booties. They have yet to arrive.

This is on the list of "you probably will never need this stuff, but if you do... you REALLY need it.


----------



## Kahlan

My first shooting lesson!


----------



## James m

Kahlan said:


> My first shooting lesson!


That's awesome 
So tell us more. What type?


----------



## Kahlan

James m said:


> That's awesome
> So tell us more. What type?


Thanks, I'm still excited and wound up from it lol. I made a post here: http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/11074-my-first-shoot.html


----------



## Jeep

I woke up on top of the dirt.


----------



## Piratesailor

A bit of medical stuff, some food, and reloaded a bunch of ammo. Oh, and toilet paper. The most over looked prep item out there. Lol


----------



## alterego

I have made no progress today other than to read and watch. I am trying to stay calm and informed. In a 1 to 5 scale of preparedness I set at at a 3. The next few steps in my opinion would cost ten thousand dollars to go off the farm goofy. 

If the R not scale continues as a two here in our developed nation another couple multiples
1 
Becomes 2
Becomes 4
Becomes 16
Becomes 136
Becomes full blown lock down for my family.

If things continue as they have we should be their in 20 days.


----------



## Will2

I went grocery shopping today. I have about a 2 month supply but it may not last that long. I will probably run 3000+ cals a . So it will be closer to a month and a half.
longer than that doesn't make sense for my situation.

I will be trying out google glass and thinking about security applications of glass such as target dedignation facial recogition threat warnings day time analysis from environment range estimation and navigation. Linking this to gps and trying to incorporate it as a hud with duravis dive by somehow getting the glass display inside the duravis lense field such as by a miror are in my devs list. Anyone with hud dev suggestions such as plant and animal info wsrning use etc.. let me know.
I picked up some other supplies but most will take a week or two to arrive. Most stuff is electronics for school mostly battery bacuos and charging systems. My main prep is more training. Also a bunch of administrative stuff to reduce bad treatment from government to reduce being marked.

Overall though today was mostly paperwork.

Thankfully my confidence ebola is getting under control hascreduced contungencies on bugout. I would say the threatlevel is a much lower 2 now barely defcon 4. I think that while the financial damage risk is high the healthrisk is low and at the end of the day fighting isis will cost and see more dead.


----------



## paraquack

If you are prepared, Ebola induced stress should be minimal to us. But that said, I keep my eyes and ears open.
Found a very small pair of 10x35 binoculars for my BOB. Garage sale cheap!


----------



## Kahlan

Completely purged my shed & house of all crap to make room for the ever expanding prep supplies. Picked and canned more green beans and okra. My first year with a garden and I didn't realize they'd still be producing so much this late in the year so I'm happy about that. Picked my first cabbage today, tried to can it but it didn't seem to go well. Got some binoculars and an all purpose tool given to me by my son. Stored another 10 gallons of water and a few more days worth of food. Oh and had to buy a new shelving system for all the food. And 2 cases of toilet paper. Got my seed garlic for planting but not going to get it planted today. Hopefully not too late by the time I do. Another 4 dozen eggs covered with mineral oil and stored. (Does that really work?! Guess I'll find out when I break one open.) All in all I got a lot done today. Exhausted!

*edited to add* Almost forgot. Bought some crochet hooks and yarn. Haven't crocheted since I was about 9 when my grandma taught me. Figured what the heck, give me something to do in my down time. Can never have too many blankets.


----------



## tinkerhell

Just got home with about 2 cords of wood( 6x10x4h trailer plus the truck box)

My fruit leather trays for my dehydrator came in yesterday, itching to put them use tomorow.


----------



## kevincali

Quite a bit over the past few days. 

Bought a new to me truck last month. Been going through it with a fine tooth comb to make sure she is solid. 

New rear leaf springs (3/4 ton as the stock ones were 1/2 ton (truck is half ton) so I can tow/haul better. 

Working on a deal to buy a camper trailer for $300. Needs tons of work, but it's solid. Mostly. 

Been enjoying the fruit if my guava tree and apple tree 

Been gathering more chain link and chicken wire. When I get more time, I'll redo my fence and chicken coop. 

Been putting together a duffel/backpack with all my needs for camping/staying at the ranch, that'll double as a GHB.


----------



## Awakened_Warrior

Got educated about knife blades today. Going to add a new Carbon Stteel blade to EDC to replace my cheapo. Stoked for new gear! Looking to spend less than $75 on a foldable knife. Best advice?


----------



## alterego

We just put up a solar fencer. Unplugged the cord on one thing in my life. A little tiny middle finger to the system.


----------



## Jeep

Went to one of our secondary grocery stores, I found they had an end cap with food that says National Geographic on the label. It also says Live Prepared Food on the front. This is Chili Mac with Cheese. I will edit and post a pic when I can.








Ok here it is


----------



## Jeep

Here it is again lol


----------



## Arklatex

Was a beautiful day off work today. Spent most of the day outside picking up pecans and working on more training for the lab pups.









20 pounds of pecans. They are awesome this year.


----------



## hansonb4

Put 5 pieces of TP, 10 squares each, into a ziplock bag in the GHB supplies that are in my car's trunk.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I spent most of the afternoon looking for a newborn calf that went missing yesterday afternoon. After searching most of the ranch I figured either a bear or a mountain lion got it. At the end of the day I decided to check along the irrigation canal. Ended up he fell in the irrigation canal and got swept into a 500 yard long tunnel with is 4 feet in diameter. Poor thing had been standing on a small block of concrete at the other end of the tunnel, waist deep in water for 24 hours. I jumped in with a rope and managed to get it out. Mama cow was very happy to be reunited with her calf and I was very happy also.


----------



## paraquack

Nothing as exciting as your day, but found a nice Gerber hatchet with a mis-marked price on it. $19.99, last time I saw them, they were $40+. And 3 cable saws.


----------



## Kur0n

Bought my future BOB at a local sproting good store. Its a Nargear Toolbox. It was marked down from 179.99 to 15 because one of the clips that can be used to hold a snowboard was missing. Apparently they where originally designed for Smoke Jumpers.


----------



## kevincali

Rigged together a shower. Works off a garden hose. Problem is, it's cold. So VERY cold lol. 

Also picked up another job. Guy and girlfriend have 2 horses that they need the stalls cleaned. $20 every time I go, only takes me ~35-40 minutes. Every dollar counts 
And from that job, have another job lined up. Hopefully recurring. I'm staying on the ranch anyway, so it helps having side work for after work  

Also been ordering parts for my truck. Not the "new" truck, but my truck. Building it from the ground up.


----------



## NoobMom

I researched what to put on my food storage list...I already have about 1 month of food stored, but want to bump it up to 2 months...


----------



## Stick

Installed the wood stove that's been sitting in the house since May. Chimney up, screwed glued and wired in place. One more run of caulk and we'll be done. Gonna wait until I can get back onto the roof without getting blown off, a bit breezy today. If I fell off and got hurt, no one would know until spring, maybe not even then!!


----------



## Jeep

Well scored a ton more or less of damaged hay, for free. I just have to clean up the mess. 3.5 cords of wood already cut for 300.00 which is cheap. And gonna use the pressure cooker for for canning some meat, it will be our first attempt.


----------



## hansonb4

I bought 2 Bic lighters. What can I say - I was at the check out, they were on the rack, a two pack for $1.49. Is it a good deal? Hell if I know, I don't smoke. But I tossed on in my EDC and one in my wife's car, just in case.


----------



## Will2

Arranging for trip to montreal for security training. Just a basic two week class 75 hours basic private security in qubec then a two day risk defence class I think.

The reason this one is big. My first time in Quebec since 2008 for French. The course materials are all in French.... as it is a provincial mandated course and 3 I will be in quebec for two weeks... in december...


This is abig deal for me. The program has a 95% employment rate but I plan to return to school in waterloo in january not move to montreal. 


Also arranged for lasik custom Laser today. I am hopeful it willcorrect my 20/40 20/50 vision and correct my astigmatism.

Its also a chance to try out glass' translation functions


----------



## Dalarast

Bit the bullet so to say and picked up 1,000 5.56 from Palmetto. Was holding out for a better deal (under $300 shipped); but decided the deal they had was worth it.

Dealing with juggling a 401k into a IRA for the better part of 6 months and found out that BOA send the check back to the 401K company... made some headway into tracking down part of my future retirement. This is what creates deployment headaches... If I have to tell one more bank or 401K individual: "No I can't just wait by the phone and no I can't just walk to the local branch" I may have to throat punch a unicorn or thundercat.... This is a big item on my prep because it will set up a smooth happy retirement fund in the twenty or thirty years in addition to what is made between now and then 

Someone find me a unicorn...


----------



## Wise Prepper

Got 1k rounds of 223 today and ordered 23 items from amazon Have over a year worth of food etc and never finished our bags to get home. Priorities..


----------



## sideKahr

Got 12 liters of drinking water and some boxes of macaroni and cheese (should keep forever). Filled another 2 gallon empty liquid laundry soap container with water (for sanitary use, hand washing or toilet flushing).


----------



## Kahlan

While doing the grocery shopping today I _may_ have thrown another $100 worth of prep in the buggy. Mostly food but some water and bleach and a few other little things as well.


----------



## Chefprep81

Today I bought 2 10lbs bags of rice. 1 12pk of green beens. I love Costco sometimes. I did listen to some podcasts today. Topic was basic preps. I do still need to learn the basics.


----------



## Auntie

Two more truck loads of free fire wood and I purchased 3 game trail cameras and a battery charger for the game cameras.


----------



## tinkerhell

I ate beans and weiners for supper to make sure my system stays used to the beans


----------



## Kahlan

Got a weather alert radio and 36 AA batteries. Stored another 5 gallons of water. Rotated some canned goods and mineral oiled another 3 dozen eggs. I still don't know if that works! I oiled my 1st batch on 9/21/14 and they've been sitting in the pantry unrefrigerated since. Going to crack one open soon and see what happens. Really really hope it works, if so I'll have eggs for life.


----------



## paraquack

The S.A.M.E weather radio is a must, even here in AZ. I live about 3-1/2 miles from heavy usage rail lines. Must have a train every 10-15 minutes. If one derailed and had something nasty on board, hopefully I'd get the warning in time. I don't know how close the Atlantic you are, but if something happens, you get advanced warning. However, the wife hates the weekly tests and Amber Alerts in the middle of the night.


----------



## Kahlan

paraquack said:


> The S.A.M.E weather radio is a must, even here in AZ. I live about 3-1/2 miles from heavy usage rail lines. Must have a train every 10-15 minutes. If one derailed and had something nasty on board, hopefully I'd get the warning in time. I don't know how close the Atlantic you are, but if something happens, you get advanced warning. However, the wife hates the weekly tests and Amber Alerts in the middle of the night.


Yes that's the one I got. I didn't think this though well though because weekly tests and Amber Alerts are going to be a big problem here. I didn't realize it would do that. Grrrr


----------



## tango

Kahlan
I like your style, prepping for your family in spite of husbands opposition.
When something happens, and the family is taken care of (because of you ), maybe he will wake up.


----------



## Kahlan

tango said:


> Kahlan
> I like your style, prepping for your family in spite of husbands opposition.
> When something happens, and the family is taken care of (because of you ), maybe he will wake up.


Thank you Tango! It means a lot when somebody tells me that because everyday is such a dang internal struggle with myself. I keep telling myself I'm doing the right thing but it's hard when you're being constantly opposed. So thank you really!


----------



## tango

Keep up the good work.
I truly hope you never have to say---see I told you so, but you can thank me now---


----------



## Jeep

Ok tried the national geographic "Chili Mac". I added nothing to it. Bottom line, salt and pepper would have made it better, but if eaten the way I did, its really not bad and you won't die.


----------



## James m

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00009Q39V?pc_redir=1413624664&robot_redir=1

I had this a while ago. I had the batteries in it and it went off one night at about 2 or 3 am pain in the.... you need a knife or a quarter to first get the belt hook off, then another to get the battery cover off and remove the batteries just to get it to stop beeping uncontrollably. Very hard to program too.

I have a scanner with a national weather service button that scans the frequencies. And luckily my local police fire etc are still on old frequencies.


----------



## bigwheel

FerrelKid said:


> Each day I tell myself to do at least one thing in my preps. This doesn't necessarily mean that you have to go out and buy something. Even if you simply store an extra gallon of water or put a metal roof on your house, that is one thing towards your goal of prepping. So lets hear it!


I worked on my special prepper Lentil soup recipe (Actually borrowed it from Alton Brown since I aint real well versed on the things but bet they will be popular when the end of the world comes.) It was pretty good. In fact we need a cooking/recipe forum on here. 
Lentil Soup Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network


----------



## Deebo

bigwheel said:


> I worked on my special prepper Lentil soup recipe (Actually borrowed it from Alton Brown since I aint real well versed on the things but bet they will be popular when the end of the world comes.) It was pretty good. In fact we need a cooking/recipe forum on here.
> Lentil Soup Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network


Alton Brown is awesome, a little goofy, by still awesome.
No real preps today.


----------



## Auntie

Another load of firewood. Last one for a few weeks, the pieces were huge! Picked up 2 bushels of kale to dry and 2 bushels of cauliflower to can this week-end.


----------



## Will2

I was able to pick up some kit after getting out of the Medical lab today

A pair of peerless, some dog spray, a winter face mask, the duravis dive, a case of n95s, a tactical vest in acu, google glass.

going to stop getting for a while so only took the plunge o and a solar charger for my my phone

and a portable angle grinder


----------



## Inor

I just ordered the motorization kit for our Country Living grain mill! I guess it is not really a prep since we will have to revert back to hand cranking it if SHTF. But I am happy none the less.


----------



## Dalarast

Jeep said:


> Ok tried the national geographic "Chili Mac". I added nothing to it. Bottom line, salt and pepper would have made it better, but if eaten the way I did, its really not bad and you won't die.


Is as good as mre chili Mac or chow hall chili Mac? I personally think both may end up in my top 5 meals not made by my wife, myself, or a chef or restaurant I know....


----------



## paraquack

Kahlan said:


> Yes that's the one I got. I didn't think this though well though because weekly tests and Amber Alerts are going to be a big problem here. I didn't realize it would do that. Grrrr


Which weather radio did you buy?
I still think they are worth their weight in copper plated ammo. I had multiple units. One in my motorhome we used almost every weekend, one at my work, too much noise to hear sirens, one for wife's work for the same reason. There are ways to deal with the noise. And maybe you don't have as many bad guys in your area.


----------



## Kahlan

paraquack said:


> Which weather radio did you buy?
> I still think they are worth their weight in copper plated ammo. I had multiple units. One in my motorhome we used almost every weekend, one at my work, too much noise to hear sirens, one for wife's work for the same reason. There are ways to deal with the noise. And maybe you don't have as many bad guys in your area.


I bought this one. Still in the box unopened. I don't see how he could think a weather alert radio is a bad idea but I know he also will not be happy if it goes off in the middle of the night, not that I blame him.


----------



## paraquack

Same one I have.
View attachment 7376

The volume control on mine does not change the volume of the ALERT signal
only the talking of the people or computer voice. I put electrical tape over the
speaker area to cut the loudness of the alert signal and then adjust the regular volume 
so I can understand the voices. Also I am light sleepers so it's out in the main part of the house
but I will wake up with it anyway and can hear it during the noisy daytime. I do like it. Good choice.
Yell if you need help programming the S.A.M.E. codes.


----------



## Dinah

If you know what a cinnamon broom is .... I had one that had lost its scent. So I broke it up in small pieces for kindling. This I put in a ziplock bag in my emergency car kit. I also added a pair of scissors, a permanent marker and ..tada ...the old style can opener. I have a bug out bag in the closet that has been there awhile ... I think I will pull it out for an inventory.


----------



## lgustavus81

Technically yesterday's prep so I'm playing catch up! new SIG 556XI Russian! Picked it up yesterday with a new Eotech. Got it to the range to zero in and get a feel for it! and this morning it's cleaned, lubed, and loaded to go again!


----------



## BullseyePrecision

lgustavus81 said:


> Technically yesterday's prep so I'm playing catch up! new SIG 556XI Russian! Picked it up yesterday with a new Eotech. Got it to the range to zero in and get a feel for it! and this morning it's cleaned, lubed, and loaded to go again!


How do you like it? I've been wanting one since they came out. Did you get a good deal?


----------



## Arklatex

Never knew sig made an ak. How does it shoot compared to a run of the mill ak?


----------



## tinkerhell

I picked up a NOAA alert radio(WeatherRadio in Canada)

My first experience wasn't a good one...

I turned it on, and it immediately started giving me the weather in French. When I scanned the other channels for English, there was none. WTF?

Turns out, I have to wait for the French forecast to end, then the English one comes on. Whodda thunk that?


----------



## Arklatex

paraquack said:


> The S.A.M.E weather radio is a must, even here in AZ. I live about 3-1/2 miles from heavy usage rail lines. Must have a train every 10-15 minutes. If one derailed and had something nasty on board, hopefully I'd get the warning in time. I don't know how close the Atlantic you are, but if something happens, you get advanced warning. However, the wife hates the weekly tests and Amber Alerts in the middle of the night.


I have the Eton weather radio. I ended up turning the alert feature off. It would go off in the middle of the night and scare the hell out of us. It kind of defeats the purpose to leave it off but that's ok. If I know we have severe weather coming I turn it back on. Those sirens are loud, especially at 3 am.


----------



## Will2

I also have an eton also it's the Red Cross version. I got it accidentally as I thought it was short wave but it ended up being weather radio. I have a handheld UHF VHF radio and a quad band so I didn't really need the weather function but its still good to have because it has the power crank and solar cell on it. and can technically be used as an emergency power source or small amount of energy

on the plus side in an actual SHTF WROL even though stuff would probably be widely available at that point the radio itself can be used as a receiver for my HTor quad band radio because it has 4 or 5 weather channels that could be be dialed in on my quad or HT:


----------



## Will2

I finally have duct tape again which I haven't had in awhile very useful to have and some power sources for my electronics showed up today and the other thing that I was considering getting a while back was the portable handdrill


----------



## lgustavus81

BullseyePrecision said:


> How do you like it? I've been wanting one since they came out. Did you get a good deal?


It's a bad little piece! Everything I expected from SIG! Nice balance. A little on the lighter side than a standard AK. Runs just like an AR. Ambi controls and the charging handle can be swapped over in about 2 seconds.has a snappy ass recoil due to the weight but comes back on target pretty quick! cleaned and reloaded this morning! Ready to go again!


----------



## tinkerhell

My prep for today ( besides splitting and stacking firewood) is a comparison of rehydrated RAW egg vs rehydrated PREVIOUSLY COOKED egg.

In both cases, I took 2 moderately rounded tablespoons of powder and combinned them with 12 tablespoons of water. Stirred it, let it sit for a few minutes, then stirred again.

I cooked them in a non stick pan with a little butter.

The clear winner is: The rehydrated RAW eggs. I ate all of it, it was hard to tell that it was powdered.

For comparison, the rehydrated COOKED eggs had a powder texture to it, even after it was cooked. Truthfully, after tasting it, I threw away the rest.

Attached are some pics, I think the differences are obvious so I don't think I need to point out the winner.


----------



## Kahlan

tinkerhell said:


> My prep for today ( besides splitting and stacking firewood) is a comparison of rehydrated RAW egg vs rehydrated PREVIOUSLY COOKED egg.
> 
> In both cases, I took 2 moderately rounded tablespoons of powder and combinned them with 12 tablespoons of water. Stirred it, let it sit for a few minutes, then stirred again.
> 
> I cooked them in a non stick pan with a little butter.
> 
> The clear winner is: The rehydrated RAW eggs. I ate all of it, it was hard to tell that it was powdered.
> 
> For comparison, the rehydrated COOKED eggs had a powder texture to it, even after it was cooked. Truthfully, after tasting it, I threw away the rest.
> 
> Attached are some pics, I think the differences are obvious so I don't think I need to point out the winner.


Thank you for sharing. I found this really helpful. I have an abundance of eggs and have been thinking about making powdered eggs with some of them.


----------



## tinkerhell

Officially, government organizations don't recommend dehydrating raw eggs due to the risk of samonella. However, I heard an unofficial rebutal from a fellow on the internet which I am comfortable with the idea of trusting it. 

He said something like: just like fresh raw eggs, cooking will kill the samonella which is only a 1 in 100,000 chance anyway. most healthy people get samonella and don't notice because it gives you the trots and thats it.

You could keep each batch in separate containers, and throw that batch away if you notice any bowel problems, then never feed a batch to anyone else until it passes your approval. Its probably never going to be a problem.


----------



## Arklatex

tinkerhell said:


> My prep for today ( besides splitting and stacking firewood) is a comparison of rehydrated RAW egg vs rehydrated PREVIOUSLY COOKED egg.


Can you explain the process of dehydrating eggs? Maybe start a thread...


----------



## NoobMom

yesterday, I talked about which shotgun to buy from my retired military friend at work. Of course, I'll start a new thread asking for advice from all of you when the time comes. Baby steps with increasing guns  

I bought a lot of stuff for the emergency car bags and hopefully I'll have them finished in the next 2 weeks. I'll post pics when I finish.


----------



## Big Country1

Yesterday i purchased another 55gl barrel for water storage , and finally filled and sealed another 5gl bucket of beans. Today after work, i am putting together a few supply caches.


----------



## NoobMom

Big Country1 said:


> Yesterday i purchased another 55gl barrel for water storage , and finally filled and sealed another 5gl bucket of beans. Today after work, i am putting together a few supply caches.


how do you do your 5 gallon bucket of beans? do you buy lots of little bags from the store and add the bags to the bucket unopened? and how do you seal them? by just snapping lid on?


----------



## bernzzii

Got myself 500rds of 5.56 from Palmetto State. Getting my round count up to where I want it to be!


----------



## Prepp(g)er

Just returned from finishing my biggest prep so far.

I PASSED MY GUNS LICENSE EXAM! whoop!

took me a year to do it. think i'm going shopping soon


----------



## Slippy

NoobMom said:


> how do you do your 5 gallon bucket of beans? do you buy lots of little bags from the store and add the bags to the bucket unopened? and how do you seal them? by just snapping lid on?


Here is a good starter video


----------



## Smitty901

Exploring he uses of the Mallow plant a common weed with a lot of uses. Daughter is making a few things with it right now.


----------



## Smitty901

lgustavus81 said:


> It's a bad little piece! Everything I expected from SIG! Nice balance. A little on the lighter side than a standard AK. Runs just like an AR. Ambi controls and the charging handle can be swapped over in about 2 seconds.has a snappy ass recoil due to the weight but comes back on target pretty quick! cleaned and reloaded this morning! Ready to go again!


 Darn that looks like my table


----------



## Slippy

Another food storage video


----------



## sideKahr

Constructed two altoids tin wax mini-stoves. One went into the car along with some canned soup.


----------



## Will2

sort of lame but I'm testing out the life of glass with rav power connection. it should extend the life of glass to around 17times what its normal life is so around from 45 minutes to you know 700 minutes about 12 hours now the clincher is the you could use to these packs and series and you have power for the entire day

also charging up the portable drill and portable angle grinder


----------



## lgustavus81

Smitty901 said:


> Darn that looks like my table
> View attachment 7431


Eerily similar sir! good thing I'm pretty sure they made more than one!


----------



## Will2

City of Toronto - Food Handler Certification Program

sort of lame in the the guts guns and glory Factor I suppose but this one is a two day course that takes as long as my motorcycle training program
Canadian Food Safety Training offers Food Handler Certification Courses to provide food handlers with the knowledge of safe food handling practices to prevent food-borne illness.
Our training and certification is delivered in partnership with Toronto Board of Health and meets all mandatory provincial food safety training requirements and is recognized by all health units throughout Ontario.

I'm not sure how food and drinks fits into the whole prepping thing more of the group prepping thing I suppose than an individual

something like this would be moore something that a prepper group would want to consider so that people preparing the group's food no proper food handling practices.

in reality this is more a fact of what happens when you put people in the office and there's no major issues to deal with

the effect called hyper legislation that libertarians cringe at

I need to leave in hour and half for the subway

as lame as it seems prepping for the end of the world only to get some food borne illness such as food poisoning or salmonella poisoning is almost laughable. surviving the nuclear blast only to be laid away by some bad meat

I remember when it was as simple as just wash your hands before you handle people's food or make anything. now its a freaking science with biology terms

Lol
National Food Safety Training Program
http://learn.nfstp.ca


----------



## jimLE

*i have the same eton..i also got the power cord for it.so i can plug it into a electric outlet,or usb port and recharge the barries that way..i also have small flashlights that use 3A battries.i use the eton to recharge those.*


----------



## Will2

keeping an exercise regimen is alwayskeeping an exercise regimen is always good. I've been walking around with my gen 2 ACU jacket and the a tactical an ACUonce I get my and 95 on my face with the Google glass people start giving the I look now and then but it's generally acceptable the first time those funny because everybody went for the newspaper.

foldable laughable but my c11 arrived today. my parents been held up for like close to two years now they're still investigating. so I opted just to get the air gun for target shooting. the funny thing is that I was never considering getting a pistol but it looks like I'll be training with a pistol as I got a pistol instead. miss you love and has a bit of a toy feel to it I actually in retrospect I probably should have got a replica but it should be good for my starter airgun. I'm pretty damn sure though if I was in the states I probably would have picked up a pistol instead of the airgun but such is life in an area wit-restricted will comenone the less I'm sure someday my non-restricted will come back. unless you're living in the city in Canada replying for a restricted is almost nonsensicalas you're pretty much have to be a member of a gun club to get any use out of it. not sure how this really relates but I can only seeit as a trainer at this point practicing trigger control and might even do a little bit of training on targeting






also my headphones came and which also help with sleep and I also work as stereo headphones also and they knock down decibels by 25 dB
C11 airgun: 




hopefully you can see the humor in this one


----------



## Dinah

Today my o2 inhibitors arrived ... without the mylar bags that I purchased. I also ordered and recieved some hibiclens soap and two 24oz stainless steel bottles with loops on the stopper. 
I have found I can spend $35 at amazon and have the items shipped free. You can do the same thing at Walmart with a $50 order. 
I kinda like spending less time in Walmart.
I did the price breakdown on my favorite TP ... I can get it cheaper at the generaldollar store than at amazon.. even with the free shipping.
I did a little more reaseach on stainless steel water bottles and found there is a superior grade and next time I will look for Look for #304 or 18/8 food grade stainless steel.
Tossed in some OTC meds on dollar store runs. Alkaseltzer, calamine lotion, etc of that type.


----------



## K2CPO

Four wool blankets.


----------



## Arklatex

Got my free flu shot this morning. I've just been working a lot lately to save for my next big prep.


----------



## SquirrelBait

Re-configuring preps to fit in more preps. Dehydrating and vacuum packing free apples.


----------



## James m

I would head over to the travel section of any store. I just picked up a small tooth brush and Colgate together for 1.49 and degree deodorant for .99 
Good addition to a bag.


----------



## Kauboy

Unpacked the cruise bug-in bag and reallocated items back to their original packs.
I'm thinking of keeping the bag stocked with things my other BOB is missing.
I think I'll make it a food/medical bag. That should keep it light enough for the wife to carry.


----------



## oddapple

The kids ran 96 eggs to powder and packed 'em so I made sambucol and cumin juice for baby girls and granny girl.


----------



## SquirrelBait

Arklatex said:


> I have the Eton weather radio. I ended up turning the alert feature off. It would go off in the middle of the night and scare the hell out of us. It kind of defeats the purpose to leave it off but that's ok. If I know we have severe weather coming I turn it back on. Those sirens are loud, especially at 3 am.


I have the CCrane. Thanks Uncle Art!


----------



## hansonb4

Eveready flashlight that has a handcrank, two white LEDs, one red, am/fm radio on it, siren for $18 at Walmart for the wife. Also, a package of Knorr broccoli / cheddar rice mix for $1.00 in the food storage, a can of sterno for the wife's car, and a full bottle of Buffalo Trace that is now a little less than full. That might not stay in the food storage.


----------



## A J

Cooked a pot of REALLY OLD (bought in plastic bag at least 6 years ago, stored in Tupperware) pinto beans with some bacon and pork chops. Made a couple loaves of bread.

That *is* considered prepping, isn't it?

AJ


----------



## MrsInor

A J said:


> Cooked a pot of REALLY OLD (bought in plastic bag at least 6 years ago, stored in Tupperware) pinto beans with some bacon and pork chops. Made a couple loaves of bread.
> 
> That *is* considered prepping, isn't it?
> 
> AJ


Especially if the beans turn out to have been bad - then you can use some of your med preps.


----------



## SquirrelBait

Prepped dough for for a loaf of bread. gonna let it rise over night and bake in the morning. Nothing like the smell of fresh baked bread... *Squirrel drool*


----------



## PAPrepper

Just reading the forums I guess.


----------



## tks

This morning I scrounged around and put all of our old leftover meds in a box. Made a list of what they were, what kind they were, and what they treat.


----------



## James m

Had a mailbox fiasco. The post office put a paper that said we need to raise the box eight inches. So we go over and buy a new post 100 pounds of concrete and a new metal box. I measure the old box and its 45 inches tall, so I add 8 inches to 45 and get 53? So now we have a 53 inch tall mailbox which is about chest high.  that's about four and a half feet tall. Called the post office and thay said the postmaster would be back at 1:00 called and he said 48 inches. So if they have a problem im just going to have to dig a five inch hole. (Its in a larger garden pot because the mailbox isn't on our property its across the street)


----------



## paraquack

20 pounds of beans and canned beef chunks in gravy


----------



## Smitty901

Read the News lots of it. Confirmed that prepping was a very good idea.


----------



## Suntzu

Made 500 more 9mm, and worked up 3 different test loads for a new caliber. 
I will likely make a batch of 7.7 Jap tonight if I don't find anything interesting to read after this post.


----------



## bernzzii

Did some insanity. Trying to lose at least 20 lbs instead of gain 20 lbs over winter.


----------



## Slippy

Cleaned out 2 Range Bags and separated some picked up brass from previous range time. Collected 1 gallon ziploc bag of 5.56 and two smaller ziploc bags of .45 and 9mm. Added them to my collection in the basement.

Organized one of my safes and saw my Winchester Model 70 in .270 win way in the back...and she looked lonely. I realized I had been neglecting her so I took her out and rubbed her down a bit before I gave her what she wanted. She's usually loud when I pull her trigger just right and always nudges my shoulder with her butt end. It felt good.


----------



## Smokin04

I can't compete with 500 rds yet...BUT!!!

I just received 1500 rds of brass to reload. I reloaded 150 rds of 9mm, 225 rds of 5.56, and am just waiting for the rest of the brass to arrive so I can load the 1000 rds of .40, .45 and 530 rds of 9mm I have ready to go.


----------



## lgustavus81

Installed a Hogue rubberized grip on my SIG 556XI Russian today. Made a world of difference!


----------



## Kahlan

2 new books, The Ball Complete book of Home Preserving and When There is No Fema. Also got a fifo can organizer.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

*Monster Football Halloween prep*

I have a unique spooky fun Monster Football Halloween kind of money making prep:
Got my Wordpress website for my new children's Ebook up.
Can spend all the $ I make on preps, guns, knife sharpening gear, & building a prepper compound on the beach in Hawaii.
So check it out. Monster Football League Word Book
Kids match words to art sketches of monsters playing football. Something fun & educational to do with kids, grandkids, nieces, nephews, etc.::clapping::
The purchase function is in test mode for a few more hours. Will be active in a few hours...


----------



## NoobMom

Smokin04 said:


> I just received 1500 rds of brass to reload. I reloaded 150 rds of 9mm, 225 rds of 5.56, and am just waiting for the rest of the brass to arrive so I can load the 1000 rds of .40, .45 and 530 rds of 9mm I have ready to go.


Dang my 2,000 rounds of 9mm is measley....your stash will be amazing.


----------



## Becca

Just ordered Cindy Dewitts book "Best Food Storage" and one for a friend. Watched her 1 1/2 hour youtube video the other day and was truly impressed. Her place in the Mormon Church is to teach them how to prepare a years worth of food storage. I am getting ready to buy a canner and put up 40 lbs of chicken-she makes it so easy. I don't think refrigeraters and freezers are going to be running when the SHTF.


----------



## tinkerhell

I installed and tested a homesecurity system today. The kids have already received training, and my wife will this evening when Halloween slow down.


----------



## Kahlan

Today I finally decided to break down and tell my mom about my prepping. She lives in Canada and I have only seen her twice in at least 5 years so we aren't incredibly close but do email. So the conversation through email went...

Me: "Mom, have you ever heard of prepping?"
My Mom: "You mean like for an exam?" 
Me: "Sigh..."

Other than that I placed my first order of buckets, mylar bags and oxygen absorbers. (I know I can get the buckets for free from grocery stores but that would involve talking to people and I'm still working on that skill). Also swung by Dollar Tree and spent about $20 on misc rope, bungee cords, little alarms for my windows, candles etc. Then stopped by the grocery store and grabbed another weeks worth of my usual preps of rice, water, beans, honey etc. And got it all home, unloaded and out of site before anybody else gets home...

Wanting to get a vacuum sealer next but needing to research a little more to see which to get.


----------



## James m

Maybe ill change the oil in the generator. Its been a while since I did that.


----------



## tinkerhell

Speaking of generators, I think I will start mine today, then shut it down with the fogging oil that I picked up in Aug.

I think I will create a log sheet for it, and throw it into an empty binder.

This way I'll finally start that prepping binder that I've been thinking of.


----------



## lgustavus81

Loaded up all my empty mags that I had. Is it strange that I get a small feeling of satisfaction from that?!


----------



## Maine-Marine

today I ate some of my kids Halloween candy which helped me to pack on a few calories for the coming Candy Collapse


----------



## James m

Look at the puppy 

Still need to get oil for that generator. I wonder how late tractor supply is open today.... the post office was closed. Damn if it isn't government labor.


----------



## tinkerhell

Instructions says to spray the fogging oil into the carb at low idle until the engine stalls.

That doesn't work so well with a generator that throttles up whenever it senses itself stalling. LOL


----------



## dwight55

Flip caps for my new 4 x 14 FFP, Mildot scope.

Now if I could only shoot it, . . . 

Anybody got ear muffs that will silence those voices in your head???

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## alterego

lgustavus81 said:


> Loaded up all my empty mags that I had. Is it strange that I get a small feeling of satisfaction from that?!


Make sure and add him to the list


----------



## Deebo

dwight55 said:


> Flip caps for my new 4 x 14 FFP, Mildot scope.
> 
> Now if I could only shoot it, . . .
> 
> Anybody got ear muffs that will silence those voices in your head???
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


Only loud music and busy hands can keep my voices at bay. Sometimes, I JUST CANT STOP THINKING. 
Dwight, you are one of many that I have ultimate respect for.
As for preps, today I replaced the 1/4 inch water valve for the a c , and tried to install a valve on hot water to shower feed, but needed an adapter. Goodness, ten miles to get a two dollar reducer. 
Also, tried to clear a clogged drain, but had only the small expandable waterbulb. Ugh, now I have both, and the fitting, but don't wanna drive home and have to hurry back to work. 
Sitting at taco bell, using free WiFi.
Think I might apply at home depot, that store here really needs some competent help. 
Open boxes everywhere, wrong parts in zip lock bags in plumbing section, products just laying everywhere.


----------



## James m

So the guy at tractor supply talked me out of buying thier oil. I asked if I needed one bottle or two and he told me to just buy car oil but I already have some so.... I left. Actually first time I have been in since they built it. Recently moved back. Addictive. Poking around isles. Too bad they don't sell guns or id have come home with one. They did have enough gun safes and carriers though.


----------



## Will2

blood testing again today it's probably the closest thing to a prep I did today

had an acting and modeling class and then picked up an outfit for tomorrow's fashion show

Eatons fur cap, red barons cap made in england. full length tunic blue with gold embroidery, lambs wool sweater and wool sweater made in england. embroidered gold blouse I turned into open vest, arms were turned into foot wraps. Purple drape, wool drape as tueton kilt, side sash for hip. I also found a catholic medallion with christ on one side and a form of mary (fatima) on the other. My outfit is suppose to represent my ethnic heritage.

Not sure if it will be much use aside from the wool sweaters


----------



## Inor

Will said:


> blood testing again today it's probably the closest thing to a prep I did today
> 
> had an acting and modeling class and then picked up an outfit for tomorrow's fashion show
> 
> Eatons fur cap, red barons cap made in england. full length tunic blue with gold embroidery, lambs wool sweater and wool sweater made in england. embroidered gold blouse I turned into open vest, arms were turned into foot wraps. Purple drape, wool drape as tueton kilt, side sash for hip. I also found a catholic medallion with christ on one side and a form of mary (fatima) on the other. My outfit is suppose to represent my ethnic heritage.
> 
> Not sure if it will be much use aside from the wool sweaters


You do like girls right?


----------



## Inor

Old SF Guy said:


> ****in Christ Will...are you retarded? I mean I loves me some autistic kids...but your ****ed up like a football bat!!! Modeling as a prep. dude... I really want to spread your insides over my outsides right now....do you smell like butter?...I like butter..... what's your phone number?..can we be FB friends? come on Will...strike a pose vogue..come on....


I wish I could like that 942 times. Tears rolling down my face laughing so hard!


----------



## Old SF Guy

here will-o will-o oh will-o will? hear will-o will-o will-o will...clck clck clck...


----------



## Old SF Guy

I guess we can only be grateful he's blood testing frequently.... early detection is early treatment or so they say...


----------



## Inor

Old SF Guy said:


> I hope he eats honey tonight....honey rolls well down my back and sides and makes me feel good about what I have eaten...its healthy.... like a will o wheat honey sammich





Old SF Guy said:


> here will-o will-o oh will-o will? hear will-o will-o will-o will...clck clck clck...





Old SF Guy said:


> I guess we can only be grateful he's blood testing frequently.... early detection is early treatment or so they say...


That is some classic SF stuff right there boys and girls! Pay attention and learn from a master!


----------



## littleblackdevil

Yikes! I think I'd rather go to Wills fashion show than have dinner with SF.


----------



## MrsInor

This is getting borderline guys. Sorry but I have to call Turtle.


----------



## Old SF Guy

littleblackdevil said:


> Yikes! I think I'd rather go to Wills fashion show than have dinner with SF.


Well Lil black devil t all depends on what you want in the end....I'm fairly certain you won;t feel a push with me there home boy...but if you likes the swaying then wills the guy you should be payin


----------



## Old SF Guy

MrsInor said:


> This is getting borderline guys. Sorry but I have to call Turtle.


ahhh hell no Mrs. Inor....let them define the pain level.... I say. somebody say amen.....anybody?


----------



## Inor

Old SF Guy said:


> ahhh hell no Mrs. Inor....let them define the pain level.... I say. somebody say amen.....anybody?


Amen.


----------



## Denton

There is no doubt that a "student of the theater" should be better at picking his audience for certain material, but this is a tad on the vicious side.


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> There is no doubt that a "student of the theater" should be better at picking his audience for certain material, but this is a tad on the vicious side.


Okay - we'll _*try*_ our best to be good.


----------



## littleblackdevil

Old SF Guy said:


> Well Lil black devil t all depends on what you want in the end....I'm fairly certain you won;t feel a push with me there home boy...but if you likes the swaying then wills the guy you should be payin


haha! I just dont want to be covered in honey!


----------



## Old SF Guy

Denton said:


> There is no doubt that a "student of the theater" should be better at picking his audience for certain material, but this is a tad on the vicious side.


I feel a son of the cinema should understand the drama and learn that the tragic play he cast was actually a comedy...or vice versa..... harsh...yes...but sweaters as a prep? damn Denton...it's like a magnet.... a fukn magnet.... a black whole of assholishness... I couldnt get away from it brother....


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> Okay - we'll _*try*_ our best to be good.


Hoo-boy.

For some reason I am not comforted by that. :shock:


----------



## Denton

Old SF Guy said:


> I feel a son of the cinema should understand the drama and learn that the tragic play he cast was actually a comedy...or vice versa..... harsh...yes...but sweaters as a prep? damn Denton...it's like a magnet.... a fukn magnet.... a black whole of *ass*holishness... *I couldnt get away from it* brother....


----------



## Denton

This must be Silly Saturday. :lol:


----------



## Old SF Guy

OK...I relent for lack of participation.... But Denton...in the future...hover that finger over the banned for life button....I will do a thomas pain and go down swinging...LOL...that shit is just to easy... Lil Black...you got some splaining to do young in...your suspect.... fun...just fun...don't ban me bro...don't ban me.....


----------



## Denton

Old SF Guy said:


> OK...I relent for lack of participation.... But Denton...in the future...hover that finger over the banned for life button....I will do a thomas pain and go down swinging...LOL...that shit is just to easy... Lil Black...you got some splaining to do young in...your suspect.... fun...just fun...don't ban me bro...don't ban me.....


Who are you wanting banned? You, for breaking out your sense of humor without using emoticons, or Will for prancing out with a skirt and a tunic and blaming it on his heritage? :lol:


----------



## Old SF Guy

Denton said:


> Who are you wanting banned? You, for breaking out your sense of humor without using emoticons, or Will for prancing out with a skirt and a tunic and blaming it on his heritage? :lol:


Hey.... 


compliments of big dog...hey bigdog...give me a pic for the occasion
.


----------



## Denton

My prep of the day? I was informed that all the adults in the family decided no exchanging of gifts between us, anymore. I'm OK with that, as none of us really know each other well enough to buy a decent gift for each other, anyway.

How is that a prep? I had already bought everyone American Eagle proofs. Today, I realized they are all mine, now.


----------



## Denton

Old SF Guy said:


> Hey.... **** you.


Thtop thaaat! You're tho mean!


----------



## Inor

Old SF Guy said:


> I feel a son of the cinema should understand the drama and learn that the tragic play he cast was actually a comedy...or vice versa..... harsh...yes...but sweaters as a prep? damn Denton...it's like a magnet.... a fukn magnet.... a black whole of assholishness... I couldnt get away from it brother....


That sounds almost Shakespearean...

Tis like a magnet
A fukn magnet I tell you
A hole of assholishness it is
Alas poor OSFG
I knew him well...

:lol:


----------



## Old SF Guy

Inor...say something philosophical
and shit...or programmatic or witty....


and he beat me to it....


----------



## Old SF Guy

bigdog?
where art thou big dog....


----------



## Auntie

In line with the thread.. I painted my nails this morning. LOL

I also prepared another bushel of kale to dry. Finally took the last dried batch down and stored it, that makes 6 bushels. I am sitting on the porch watching the pressure cooker, it contains 7 quarts of beef veggie stew. Almost as much fun as watching paint dry. Before I go to bed we will have canned 21 quarts. The boys worked on a rabbit storage room, it contains the food, first aid kit, 2 bales of straw, 2 bales of alfalfa and a shovel and pitchfork. I am so proud of them. They built it out of things we have picked up for free over the last few months. They are planning on painting it tomorrow so I will take a picture of it then.

Here is the latest dried batch:


----------



## Old SF Guy

Inor said:


> That sounds almost Shakespearean...
> 
> Tis like a magnet
> A fukn magnet I tell you
> A hole of assholishness it is
> Alas poor OSFG
> I knew him well...
> 
> :lol:


site won't let me like this...but I do....


----------



## Denton

Old SF Guy said:


> ****in site won't let me like this...but I do....


Refresh and you'll be able to like it.

For whatever reason, you can't like right after you post.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Auntie said:


> In line with the thread.. I painted my nails this morning. LOL
> 
> I also prepared another bushel of kale to dry. Finally took the last dried batch down and stored it, that makes 6 bushels. I am sitting on the porch watching the pressure cooker, it contains 7 quarts of beef veggie stew. Almost as much fun as watching paint dry. Before I go to bed we will have canned 21 quarts. The boys worked on a rabbit storage room, it contains the food, first aid kit, 2 bales of straw, 2 bales of alfalfa and a shovel and pitchfork. I am so proud of them. They built it out of things we have picked up for free over the last few months. They are planning on painting it tomorrow so I will take a picture of it then.
> 
> Here is the latest dried batch:
> 
> View attachment 7666


with all the love of a brother prepper..this fell far from the current thread...maybe in line with the op but I am lost on that....It looks like a Rorschach picture...I say two squirrels fighting.


----------



## Auntie

Old SF Guy said:


> with all the love of a brother prepper..this fell far from the current thread...maybe in line with the op but I am lost on that....It looks like a Rorschach picture...I say two squirrels fighting.


Really? With the picture so small it looks like bats to me.


----------



## Denton

Old SF Guy said:


> You know what...as much as I would gladly go in to my historic mode of idiocy...I simply defer to my Jimminy Cricket self..Denton...that says be better than that OSFG...be better....so I say if you have a significant argument...PM me....sorry Denton ...my pal..I'm an asshole.


When someone yells, "Hey, Asshole!" at work, I know they are referring to me. :lol:

That's what I like about the internet. I can be someone totally different. Here, I am suave, civil, polite, and lets not forget handsome. Yeah, I am really handsome, here. A little on the thin side, but still.


----------



## Will2

if you mean sexually women.

sadly most of the girls in the class are all you know the high school type or younger.

although generally I try to avoid sexual harassment so it's not like I'm going to hit on my classmates or coworkers. and then there's the whole legal issue too but all we can say is that you know on my 30 so that's around where I look. but yeah my life is complicated so you know I move too often and I move to often so yotta yotta so yeah

over the whole issue with left is that it can lead to pregnancy and my other state of my life is too messed up to deal with that.

if my life was more stable would be all good

however I think I'll be keeping the details of my sex life somewhat private unless you subscribe to my fan club

Only $9.99/month with exclusive photos of me and Carmen.


----------



## Inor

Will said:


> if you mean sexually women.
> 
> sadly most of the girls in the class are all you know the high school type or younger.
> 
> although generally I try to avoid sexual harassment so it's not like I'm going to hit on my classmates or coworkers. and then there's the whole legal issue too but all we can say is that you know on my 30 so that's around where I look. but yeah my life is complicated so you know I move too often and I move to often so yotta yotta so yeah
> 
> over the whole issue with left is that it can lead to pregnancy and my other state of my life is too messed up to deal with that.
> 
> if my life was more stable would be all good
> 
> however I think I'll be keeping the details of my sex life somewhat private unless you subscribe to my fan club
> 
> Only $9.99/month with exclusive photos of me and Carmen.


???

I mean really, WTF?

no really WTF?


----------



## James m

Where in the world is Carmen San Diego. 

I tried hitting on / talking to the young lady that took my order at the pizza parlor tonight but it was a no go. She wasn't very nice, id say she wasn't very pretty either so her looks went with the personality. I got spoiled with all of the college cuties I was used to. The cashier at tractor supply was very nice and seemed somehow happy to see me, even though I never saw her or have been in the store before.


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> ???
> 
> I mean really, WTF?
> 
> no really WTF?


I believe what he is saying is dating is more legally complicated today than it was in our day.

Even if he could dodge the sexual harassment charges, he is not in a point in his life where he can deal with being a father. What, with being on the run, and all.


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> I believe what he is saying is dating is more legally complicated today than it was in our day.
> 
> Even if he could dodge the sexual harassment charges, he is not in a point in his life where he can deal with being a father. What, with being on the run, and all.


Okay. Then why not just say that? Your explanation is shorter and much more understandable. And all this messaging BS is supposed to make us communicate more and understand each other better? I much prefer my Cpt Crunch decoder ring!


----------



## James m

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Draper

Who is this captain crunch you speak of?


----------



## lgustavus81

Shit. I'm at work laughing my ass off right now at the last 3 pages of this thread! Keep it up! I need a good laugh today!


----------



## Smitty901

Well all I did so far today was start a fire. To remind my self that when SHTF when it is 38 degrees we might not even waste the wood on a fire .


----------



## Kauboy

If you can call it a prep, my wife did some recon work on fellow parents while on a field trip with our child. She found out that we have 2 preppers in the area. One is an EMT with a large stock of ammo, and the other has food and water. They showed interest in meeting together and discussing plans. One expressed interest in a "bunker". We'll see if anything comes of it. Good to know there are like-minded folks in the area, at least.


----------



## tinkerhell

I watched a few doomsday pepper shows for the first time with my wife. When we got to a family that didn't believe in firearms, my wife said they were naive.

Wuhoo! It looks like my wife, who is probably wondering if I'm a pepper by now, might be on side with me.


----------



## Kahlan

Finished winterizing my garden, got the straw over the garlic and all I have left growing is cabbage, broccoli, collard greens and spinach. Also inventoried all my food and water and got it transferred onto a spreadsheet so I can more easily see what I have. Placed my first order with LDS. And went a little crazy buying everything for my ghb and edc. I've got to lay low for awhile now.


----------



## dwight55

I took my toy out and checked out the zero, . . . 

The 8 oclock to 2 oclock lower three rounds measured 1 3/8 inches.

I corrected 2 clicks up, 2 clicks left, . . . the upper left 3 shots measured just at 1 inch extreme spread.

This is a .308 at 100 yards

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Suntzu

Went to the range with my wife, blew through a ton of 9mm and .22 started to feel sun burnt, so we went home without any rifle practice.

Got home, sorted the brass and realized just how much brass I have been stashing away! I've been just dumping brass into empty ammo cans, or 1 Gal Freezer bags and just shoving them in the closet.
I'm currently looking for ideas on how to sort and store hundreds of pounds of sorted brass.
(everything loaded goes into labeled 50 cal cans)


----------



## Boss Dog

Bought an old stove-top coffee percolator for when we lose power. 
Then I can still make coffee on my propane stove, even when the electric goes out. 
Just one of those things I never got around to. I rediscovered the need the other day when we had the earliest snow on record here in SC and the power was out for about 5-6 hours. Oh, the humanity!, no caffeine!


----------



## MrsInor

I now have three of those stove type percolators. A big one and two smaller ones. If you use them over open flame, it helps to rub dish soap over the bottom and a bit up the sides. Makes clean up much easier.


----------



## jimLE

*i bought these at a yard sale this last friday.the pipe wrenches are 10 inch and 18 inch..and i only paid $12.00 for all 3 items..*
_*i look forward to trying out the bow once i get some practice arrows for it..*_


----------



## NavySEAL

We now know that we all want Dwight on our side right?



dwight55 said:


> I took my toy out and checked out the zero, . . .
> 
> The 8 oclock to 2 oclock lower three rounds measured 1 3/8 inches.
> 
> I corrected 2 clicks up, 2 clicks left, . . . the upper left 3 shots measured just at 1 inch extreme spread.
> 
> This is a .308 at 100 yards
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


----------



## just mike

Suntzu said:


> Went to the range with my wife, blew through a ton of 9mm and .22 started to feel sun burnt, so we went home without any rifle practice.
> 
> Got home, sorted the brass and realized just how much brass I have been stashing away! I've been just dumping brass into empty ammo cans, or 1 Gal Freezer bags and just shoving them in the closet.
> I'm currently looking for ideas on how to sort and store hundreds of pounds of sorted brass.
> (everything loaded goes into labeled 50 cal cans)


I will be happy to help store your brass at my place, of course that assuming you won't mind if I "test" some of it for you.


----------



## dwight55

OK, . . . . Suntzu, . . . I missed something in the interpretation.

You want to "*sort* and store hundreds of pounds of *sorted* brass"?

Is it sorted, . . . or does it need to be sorted ??

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Suntzu

dwight55 said:


> OK, . . . . Suntzu, . . . I missed something in the interpretation.
> 
> You want to "*sort* and store hundreds of pounds of *sorted* brass"?
> 
> Is it sorted, . . . or does it need to be sorted ??
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


Well, its sorted now.
Went to the store, got some simple stackable, clear plastic storage boxes. Measured and ordered a couple heavy-duty shelving units for the reloading room.


----------



## Suntzu

Switched my 401k contributions from all Traditional to 1/2 ROTH IRA.
I just wanted to remind everyone that the most likely scenario is the world will go on, and you'll likely get old. And live out your life without incident. The most important prep you can do is plan for a comfortable life as you age.


----------



## Smokin04

I ac quired 1500 rds of mixed pis tol b rass (40, 45, and 9 mm)...and purchased 1500 bul lets to reload them with. I'm about to get really busy. I plan to "pli nk" with about 150 rds...and load the rest with hollo w points for defense. Ideally, i would like to have about 500-750 rounds for each of my toys in reserve with another 150-200 to play with at the range.


----------



## Will2

minor workout and cleaning. did last onsite in class day for a modeling and acting? program. I guess the adlib could be a useful skill. Not sure about the modeling but confidence is key to accomplishment and lower stress levels being in front of people and being a mannequin is good mental exercise and motor skill control development.

I return to the lab tommorrow for a full day of bloodwork. I would suppose being in a lab environment with your blood being tested is wrong totally secure getting used to medical testing is probably also useful


----------



## Will2

Smokin04 said:


> I ac quired 1500 rds of mixed pis tol b rass (40, 45, and 9 mm)...and purchased 1500 bul lets to reload them with. I'm about to get really busy. I plan to "pli nk" with about 150 rds...and load the rest with hollo w points for defense. Ideally, i would like to have about 500-750 rounds for each of my toys in reserve with another 150-200 to play with at the range.


I'm guessing that you're a space in your stuff to avoid the robots but have you sort of thought it's potentially possible that it would strike you a little bit odd for a human profiling people.

the wall jack is the do you think robots do everything or you really just trying to make it look like you're trying not to post the words online or its a joke but if you were just do it is a show I would think you were actually somebody who is profiling people can you explain a little bit more detail of why you're breaking your words up

forgot to add hilariously 2 people within the last week thought I was a cop for no apparent reason

I've never seen a cop with neglect dreads before very strange that people would be suggesting that


----------



## Inor

Will said:


> I'm guessing that you're a space in your stuff to avoid the robots but have you sort of thought it's potentially possible that it would strike you a little bit odd for a human profiling people.
> 
> the wall jack is the do you think robots do everything or you really just trying to make it look like you're trying not to post the words online or its a joke but if you were just do it is a show I would think you were actually somebody who is profiling people can you explain a little bit more detail of why you're breaking your words up
> 
> forgot to add hilariously 2 people within the last week thought I was a cop for no apparent reason
> 
> I've never seen a cop with neglect dreads before very strange that people would be suggesting that


Do you just post random words?


----------



## Denton

Will said:


> I'm guessing that you're a space in your stuff to avoid the robots but have you sort of thought it's potentially possible that it would strike you a little bit odd for a human profiling people.
> 
> the wall jack is the do you think robots do everything or you really just trying to make it look like you're trying not to post the words online or its a joke but if you were just do it is a show I would think you were actually somebody who is profiling people can you explain a little bit more detail of why you're breaking your words up
> 
> forgot to add hilariously 2 people within the last week thought I was a cop for no apparent reason
> 
> I've never seen a cop with neglect dreads before very strange that people would be suggesting that


Funny, I didn't think of it that way. I figured his keyboard is acting up.
I have to work with a lot of electronic logbooks at work, and all of them are screwed up, so I assume it is the keyboard. After that, I call the IT geeks! :lol:


----------



## thepeartree

If it wasn't deliberate, then his space key is sticking. Probably caused by something sticky on his fingers. I refuse to speculate on what that might be...

But of course it's deliberate! Right?


----------



## Deebo

Not to be judging anyone, but did you just call smokin a robot?
No prep yet, tired from working 14 hours on Saturday night, and ten on Sunday. Bring on that overtime.


----------



## Denton

Deebo said:


> Not to be judging anyone, but did you just call smokin a robot?
> No prep yet, tired from working 14 hours on Saturday night, and ten on Sunday. Bring on that overtime.


Yo, Deebs! Good to see you!

Being hourly has some really nice perks, huh? Nothing like actually being _paid_ for overtime, huh?


----------



## Deebo

It's almost like I enjoy working now. 
At least the o.t. part. 
Of course, we had a serious accident at work, so we're not supposed to be popping o.t.?
But, when the company says work, DEEBO is all over it


----------



## thepeartree

Got the last rabbit cage repaired and back in action.


----------



## Smokin04

I spaced my words deliberatly to avoid the boolean logic used by search engines. I don't like b ig brother knowing all of my pre pping activities. By breaking up key words in sentences, large search engines like google can't locate those words on the internet. So say someone wanted to find out just how many people are reloading. I could type in something like "I reloa'ded br'ass" (spelled correctly of course) and google will use it's logic to find these keywords used in pattern and bring the searcher directly to my thread or post. Sounds a bit extreme I know...but this is what certain agencies do to collect information on things. 

I know they probably already monitor this site...but I don't want to make it that easy for them. Most of my posts are pretty articulate, but the ones where I'm advertising my prep"s...I like to break up the key words.


----------



## Kahlan

My prep of the day today will be physical training. I never realized how out of shape I was. Not overweight but just not use to physical work. I have gone from a 10 year desk job to this new job that is literally kicking my ass. I have never had so many bruises in my life. There is not one spot on my legs that doesn't have a bruise now. I just keep telling myself it's another form of prepping. And that my body will get use to it and it won't feel like I've been hit by a steamroller every day. Soon, hopefully soon.


----------



## James m

Have to prepare a relatives house for winter. Burned out my old craftsman drill. And left my good cordless drills somewhere else. So I have to make due with a small lithium drill with one working battery.


----------



## hansonb4

Bought a can of Sterno for my wife's car for boiling water, can of soup, etc...


----------



## Dinah

Today I got into my daughters closet and pulled out the bug out bag she put together a couple years ago. She did pretty well. I will be adding some new stuff to it.
I divided my carbox in to two boxes, put medicines and tools into one smaller. While I was going through the catch all drawer in the kitchen I found a couple lockblade knives to toss into the kits.
I went to biglots for my fave coffee and I found some dri-wick socks 3 pair for $5 and 3 lb bags of rice. Now that I have my mylar bags I will start picking up more rice and beans.


----------



## Kauboy

Smokin04 said:


> I spaced my words deliberatly to avoid the boolean logic used by search engines. I don't like b ig brother knowing all of my pre pping activities. By breaking up key words in sentences, large search engines like google can't locate those words on the internet. So say someone wanted to find out just how many people are reloading. I could type in something like "I reloa'ded br'ass" (spelled correctly of course) and google will use it's logic to find these keywords used in pattern and bring the searcher directly to my thread or post. Sounds a bit extreme I know...but this is what certain agencies do to collect information on things.
> 
> I know they probably already monitor this site...but I don't want to make it that easy for them. Most of my posts are pretty articulate, but the ones where I'm advertising my prep"s...I like to break up the key words.


Sorry to burst your bubble there, Smoke, but Google is a step ahead of you in this regard.
They assume the majority of internet users are incompetent, or illiterate, or both, and adjust their search algorithm accordingly.
Adding spaces does not fool the crawler, nor does adding random characters. They are assumed typos, and if the rest of the word hits a high percentage of being an accurate match to a real word, that result is returned.

Case in point, your example:
"I reloa'ded br'ass" - random character
Let me google that for you
"I reloa ded br ass" - random spacing
Let me google that for you


----------



## SDF880

Picked up some more mags for my EBR's. Some 9 & 10 MM and some 12 GA. Get it while you can!


----------



## ntxwheels

Cleaned all my cutting instruments today and checked for any corrosion on them, Also gave our bug out gear it's monthly check.


----------



## Kahlan

Got my new edc/c&c purse today. Yay! Also did more physical strength training. (not yay!) And am now working on increasing my tolerance for vodka. There must be a use in that somehow....


----------



## turbo6

Picked up some Sabre pepper spray for the wife and I. Her keychain canister is about 5 or 6 years old, time for some fresh stuff in a tad larger size.

We typically carry the stuff when walking the dog as a non lethal deterrent. Unless, of course we're surrounded by dogs, wolves, badgers  THEN we go for the gun...


----------



## Smokin04

Kauboy said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble there, Smoke, but Google is a step ahead of you in this regard.
> They assume the majority of internet users are incompetent, or illiterate, or both, and adjust their search algorithm accordingly.
> Adding spaces does not fool the crawler, nor does adding random characters. They are assumed typos, and if the rest of the word hits a high percentage of being an accurate match to a real word, that result is returned.
> 
> Case in point, your example:
> "I reloa'ded br'ass" - random character
> Let me google that for you
> "I reloa ded br ass" - random spacing
> Let me google that for you


All good...but MY thread will not be in the search results until page 4000 or so. Compared to if i spelled it out correctly (and the searcher did) it would be near the top of the pile of search results. Like so:
Let me google that for you
Notice that it comes up on page 1.
Let me google that for you
But like that...it doesn't come up. So while yes, simple errors can be "hypothesized" for correct grammar...you CAN defeat boolean if you get creative enough.


----------



## A J

Made some sprouted wheat flour and made a loaf of bread with the flour.

Nice taste.

AJ


----------



## bernzzii

Bottled myself a batch of beer after work. Now for the waiting...


----------



## Kahlan

A J said:


> Made some sprouted wheat flour and made a loaf of bread with the flour.
> 
> Nice taste.
> 
> AJ


I'm afraid you're going to have to let me taste that bread. For quality control purposes and all...
Too bad by the time it got to me it'd be a bit stale.


----------



## A J

Kahlan said:


> I'm afraid you're going to have to let me taste that bread. For quality control purposes and all...
> Too bad by the time it got to me it'd be a bit stale.


Drop on over, I'll turn on the front lights and bring the attack dog (seen as my avatar) inside ;-)

AJ


----------



## tango

A new Foodsaver, mode 3230
Used it to bag some burgers, steaks and my first deer of the season.


----------



## paraquack

tango said:


> A new Foodsaver, mode 3230
> Used it to bag some burgers, steaks and my first deer of the season.


How do you keep the antlers from poking thru the bag?


----------



## alterego

Over the last few days I built a wooden box on top of a 42 x 48 pallet. It is 42 inches tall. It was made from osb and 2x4s free from a job site. It holds 37 bushel. I filled it with soy beans.


----------



## jeep123

survival said:


> Wow on acidlittles 1000 on his loan. Thats what I did, but the loan was $110,000.00! After while I just kept knowing that it would go down, and of course I am now enjoying the benefits of my "suffering" that I went though. I keep preaching this, but in order to do what I did above, I followed Dave Ramseys guide and listened to him on his talk show daily.
> BTW, both of you check your PM's when you get a chance.


One thing Ramsey doesn't deal with is discharging debt.
If you know anyone facing debt collection, you can always pm me about it. I crafted form letters to send DCs to make them quit............and then I figured out how to make them pay me.  The point is, don't just assume you "owe" a debt. There may be another way. Can't help with student loans, though. Just my 2 cents for you guys


----------



## Sockpuppet

jeep123 said:


> One thing Ramsey doesn't deal with is discharging debt.
> If you know anyone facing debt collection, you can always pm me about it. I crafted form letters to send DCs to make them quit............and then I figured out how to make them pay me.  The point is, don't just assume you "owe" a debt. There may be another way. Can't help with student loans, though. Just my 2 cents for you guys


I'm presuming that you're speaking of debt validation.

Though I'm curious of how you have DCs pay you, other than a civil action for inaccurate, invalid, verification of inaccuracies, or lack of debt corroboration?


----------



## Sockpuppet

paraquack said:


> How do you keep the antlers from poking thru the bag?


Must have been a doe.


----------



## jeep123

Sockpuppet said:


> I'm presuming that you're speaking of debt validation.
> 
> Though I'm curious


Validation is great. but I've already done that.
It all comes back to the FDCPA. I knew collectors were liable for damages (depends on your state) for EVERY infraction, but I didn't know how to pursue that. So I finally found an attorney who'd sue collectors for a % of the settlement. Collectors are held to strict standards, and in my state you can sue them for $1000 per infraction. Calling too late, calling too early, making threats, you can log every single instance and sue for the total x $1000, in my case.


----------



## diamondjim

Love this thread, very educational.
Yesterday I bought a 24X48" piece of luan plywood and a 4' 1X3. I had some scrap pieces of 1/4" material in my save box to utilize as well.
I divided the 24" side into 4 channels and ran a dado blade (1/4") down the full length (48"). Now I drew a diagonal on the 1X3 the full length (corner to corner), and cut it, ending up with 2 triangles.
Now I cut 4, 48" strips about 1" wide of my scrap 1/4" material. These fit into the dados I cut and for edges for each of my channels where the cans of veggies, corn, beans etc. will sit. Because of the 1X3 triangles will create the slope, and act as the outside edges of the unit as well, I created 5 slots for commercial can goods. Each slot will hold 16 cans, so now I tuck this under the bed in the guest room and I can store 80 cans of goods. 
The newest purchases, on sale or coupon purchases, go into the rotation on the far side on the (under) bed, and the oldest is the first used from the bottom of the slope, and the next oldest automatically rolls to the front of the unit, where there is a small lip to prevent them from all cascading onto the carpeting.
We live in a very nice house in a gated community in Florida, but storage is at a premium in a 2000 sq ft home on a slab. The pantry is(was) always jammed with food, but how to find it? Now, around the corner from the kitchen is the guest room and it's hidden little secret well protected by the "dust bunnies".
We gained some less than obvious food storage, and my wife gained a lot more storage in her kitchen pantry. A win/win if I ever saw one.
Oh, I invested $12.68 plus scraps I had, and some glue and pneumatic nails.
Very cool, and satisfying.


----------



## Kauboy

Smokin04 said:


> All good...but MY thread will not be in the search results until page 4000 or so. Compared to if i spelled it out correctly (and the searcher did) it would be near the top of the pile of search results. Like so:
> Let me google that for you
> Notice that it comes up on page 1.
> Let me google that for you
> But like that...it doesn't come up. So while yes, simple errors can be "hypothesized" for correct grammar...you CAN defeat boolean if you get creative enough.


If you put the effort forth to type "*an(o)ther *pre(p*p) er =loo%king f;; or h#e$lp*", you deserve to never be found.
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## shooter

Went to the range today, then stayed around collect extra brass. Cleaned my reloading/gun cleaning area when I got back.


----------



## Smokin04

Kauboy said:


> If you put the effort forth to type "*an(o)ther *pre(p*p) er =loo%king f;; or h#e$lp*", you deserve to never be found.
> :lol::lol::lol:


I was just displaying that boolean can be defeated. You don't quite have to go that extreme to do it either, but for the sake of demonstration...I did.


----------



## Sinkhole

Picked up a 500rnd. box of Remington Thunderbolt 22.


----------



## paraquack

diamondjim said:


> Love this thread, very educational.
> Yesterday I bought a 24X48" piece of luan plywood and a 4' 1X3. I had some scrap pieces of 1/4" material in my save box to utilize as well.
> I divided the 24" side into 4 channels and ran a dado blade (1/4") down the full length (48"). Now I drew a diagonal on the 1X3 the full length (corner to corner), and cut it, ending up with 2 triangles.
> Now I cut 4, 48" strips about 1" wide of my scrap 1/4" material. These fit into the dados I cut and for edges for each of my channels where the cans of veggies, corn, beans etc. will sit. Because of the 1X3 triangles will create the slope, and act as the outside edges of the unit as well, I created 5 slots for commercial can goods. Each slot will hold 16 cans, so now I tuck this under the bed in the guest room and I can store 80 cans of goods.
> The newest purchases, on sale or coupon purchases, go into the rotation on the far side on the (under) bed, and the oldest is the first used from the bottom of the slope, and the next oldest automatically rolls to the front of the unit, where there is a small lip to prevent them from all cascading onto the carpeting.
> We live in a very nice house in a gated community in Florida, but storage is at a premium in a 2000 sq ft home on a slab. The pantry is(was) always jammed with food, but how to find it? Now, around the corner from the kitchen is the guest room and it's hidden little secret well protected by the "dust bunnies".
> We gained some less than obvious food storage, and my wife gained a lot more storage in her kitchen pantry. A win/win if I ever saw one.
> Oh, I invested $12.68 plus scraps I had, and some glue and pneumatic nails.
> Very cool, and satisfying.


pictures when it's done, please.
Put up about 20 pounds of dog food in 2 liter soda bottles with oxygen absorbers.


----------



## James m

Merry Christmas to James. 
Contemplating whether to but new sand or wait till I can get to last year's sand from last year. But it looks pretty bad. Straight to you from the parking lot of tractor supply.


----------



## Kahlan

Another shelving unit bought and put together and another can organizer. Then of course I had to reorganize all my food cause I'm kinda ocd about organization. Then filled three 5 gallon buckets of beans and rice in mylar bags with oxygen absorbers. Added some more water to my stores. And my favorite prep of the day is my new vacuum sealer. Spent several hours sealing up just about anything I could get my hands on today.


----------



## Smitty901

Each car we have for the entire family has a Get home bag . However we live in Wisconsin and winter can strike fast and hard so we enhance ours in the winter time. Today was the day we got them out replaced energy bars , flameless heaters and looked over condition of snow mobile suits. gloves and boots. Items you hope you never have to use but will be happy you have them if ever needed. Over the years I have stopped an helped a few on the side of the road in a ditch ect that were totally unprepared. If you have a weak link winter in Wisconsin will find it.


----------



## James m

Well tractor supply didn't have any sand so I had to go to Lowe's down the street. I did pick up a folding army type shovel with a serration on one side to rip one the sand bags.6.99$ at tractor supply. 
So I have sand in the back. And a full size snow shovel. A cooler for storage of items I don't want in my cab. Gloves. A box of three day water. A Zippo and fuel. Couple knives. A maglight led d cell and a surefire with batteries. Probably a lot of other stuff I left out?


----------



## tirednurse

With this storm bringing in the cold this week our temps have dropped 20+ already since 2 days ago. Got the animals set for the cold the last couple days, so we decided this cold would be the perfect time to butcher hogs. Just finished hanging 4 hogs up in the garage and now thawing out my toes. A week of cold weather will be perfect for hanging the pork and will cut it all and put in the freezer next weekend. Got lots of caning to do in the next few weeks ........nothing better than the security of food in the pantry


----------



## Will2

Today I took out the front plate of my "level 4" ballistic vest and put it in the back of my tactical vest. The back of the vest has been turned around and is now my front. Videos to follow

Level 4 vest mod part 1: 




Level 4 best mod part 2: 



Level 4 vest mod part 3: 



Level 4 vest mod part 4: 



Level 4 vest mod part 5:


----------



## Will2

Level 4 vest mod part 6: 



Level 4 vest mod part 8: 



Level 4 vest mod part 9: 



Level 4 vest mod part 10: 




Level 4 vest mod part 11:


----------



## Will2

Level four vest mod part 12: 




Level 4 vest mod part 13: 



Level 4 vest mod part 14:


----------



## SquirrelBait

Two days in a rassinfrassitmoogifllooglin' deer stand. *Sigh* Taking tomorrow off to catch up on house work and finish the last batch of dehydrated apples.


----------



## jeep123

bought a pack of high energy granola bars b/c they were super on sale. Can't afford much right now


----------



## Will2

I am actuallyon a diet as my weight surged above 220lbs over the last 4 months. Only kale brocoli spinach rice garlic squash yogurt rice and basafish, plantain vanilla cinnamon smoothies for me this week

I picked up 8 packs of bhel puri each is like 1 dollar cheapest best most calorie packed food you can get for rations and it tastes so good with 3 wonderful sauces

I'm forcing myself to go to the gym in 15 minutes to burn at least 500 calories


----------



## Smokin04

tirednurse said:


> With this storm bringing in the cold this week our temps have dropped 20+ already since 2 days ago. Got the animals set for the cold the last couple days, so we decided this cold would be the perfect time to butcher hogs. Just finished hanging 4 hogs up in the garage and now thawing out my toes. A week of cold weather will be perfect for hanging the pork and will cut it all and put in the freezer next weekend. Got lots of caning to do in the next few weeks ........nothing better than the security of food in the pantry


This makes me happy.


----------



## Will2

tested new kit layout

Went for a jog for a few miles with my vest and pack loaded it up a bit and tested it out the GPS MOLLE 2 clip on it all went well with the test if you're not sure what I'm talking about for the GPS clip on here's a small video on it





here's one selling on eBay
http://m.ebay.com/itm/GPS-Radio-Leader-Pocket-Insert-Molle-II-U10-/370892383089


----------



## Prepp(g)er

couple of hours range time tonight. testing out combinations of guns and ammo in .22..

been burning box after box. had one hell of a hangfire.waited for a couple of seconds, removed the non-firing bullet and put it on the desk in front of me..in the end it did fire..on the table...didn't know i could jump that high


----------



## Will2

you're supposed to wait for longer after a misfire standard recommendation for a misfire is 30 seconds where you keep your weapon pointed down range


----------



## Auntie

Last week I got 2 harbor freight solar kits for $90.00 each at a pawn shop. They were in sealed boxes. I was there looking for something else but they didn't have it.


----------



## Kauboy

Nice find, Auntie!


----------



## paraquack

Got my new case trimmer in for .223 and tried it out. Took a couple of minutes to adjust, but WOW. Quick, easy and accurate.


----------



## James m

Went for thermal underwear and gloves and socks. Wound up with thermal underwear and socks then dug out my gloves from last year in the truck. The hunting gear is on sale at Kmart. I got the socks buy one get one half off. Then I had 8 dollars in points on my card. So everything came to 27 for four pairs boot socks and two pair thermal underwear.


----------



## Suntzu

paraquack said:


> Got my new case trimmer in for .223 and tried it out. Took a couple of minutes to adjust, but WOW. Quick, easy and accurate.


Bought one almost a year ago, but have not tried it yet. Down to my last batch of trimmed 223, so I'll be trying it very soon.


----------



## Jeep

1 box 300 strike on box matches, 30 tea candles, and all my neighbors dryer lint.


----------



## James m

That reminds me. Hand sanitizer is flammable and you can actually start a fire with hand sanitizer.


----------



## Kahlan

Jeep said:


> 1 box 300 strike on box matches, 30 tea candles, and all my neighbors dryer lint.


How do you go about asking your neighbors for their dryer lint? I can only imagine the strange looks I'd get for even bringing something like that up. Do they know why you want it?


----------



## Jeep

Easy, make one of the starters out of cardboard egg containers, dryer lint and wax. Bring one to a friend, show them and they will bag and save it for you.


----------



## Arklatex

Picked up a brand new Mr. Heater big buddy heater. I liked my portable buddy so much (so did my labs!) That I got its bigger brother. Highly recommended! This one has a blower fan and it's indoor safe. The portable buddy runs 3+ days straight on a bbq bottle. This one should last about half that on high. Testing and review is on the way.


----------



## Inor

Arklatex said:


> Picked up a brand new Mr. Heater big buddy heater. I liked my portable buddy so much (so did my labs!) That I got its bigger brother. Highly recommended! This one has a blower fan and it's indoor safe. The portable buddy runs 3+ days straight on a bbq bottle. This one should last about half that on high. Testing and review is on the way.


HELL YEAH!!! I have the Mr. Heater outdoor model for my wood shop - 125,000 BTU. It is freakin' great! Mine really burns through the gas, but it can heat a 500 sq foot shop from -20 to +70 in about 15 minutes. Great pick up!


----------



## Will2

Kahlan said:


> How do you go about asking your neighbors for their dryer lint? I can only imagine the strange looks I'd get for even bringing something like that up. Do they know why you want it?


Stop by a laundrymat no one ever cleans those things out


----------



## Will2

Arklatex said:


> Picked up a brand new Mr. Heater big buddy heater. I liked my portable buddy so much (so did my labs!) That I got its bigger brother. Highly recommended! This one has a blower fan and it's indoor safe. The portable buddy runs 3+ days straight on a bbq bottle. This one should last about half that on high. Testing and review is on the way.


considering getting one of those 400 square foot one. they're on sale on amazon.ca right now for 100 Canadian that's around AD American how much did you pay for your unit and what was the first oddly some sites online or trip to Canada for this unit but amazon.ca is selling four them. with free shipping and basically three day delivery very very considering getting this along with my ACU trousers cold wet and few other itemsthat I've wanted to get for a while but then putting off still not sold on getting the ACU trousers cuz I can't look like an American soldier otherwise it could be a felony up here not that anyone in their right mind should think someone running around with neglect dreads and facial hair is an American soldier in Canada. on Remembrance Day though some person apparently dressed up and dress uniform battery Remembrance Day ceremony and got it on the news so there's been a lot of pushing around the last couple days about impersonating military although I don't think anybody in their right mind could think somebody look like me it would be actual military without my helmet on.

I think I will end up getting them cuz my commercial pair of what resistant trousers overlayer guys in a little beat up after a few years of use and I need to replace it the h2o ACU trousers are on sale for around $40 regularly 80 something dollars so pretty good deal for you see ecwcs gen 3 coldwet pants
of course they have a side zipper but I'm not really sure what's going on with them is also considering replacing my level 6 cold wet call but I figured I'll just get some more velcro on it and get some patches seriously considering getting medical responder and the red and white first aid cross for some patches for the open Belcaro have I figure that it won't be in person eating anything since I am First Aid certified. and also a blood type patch so I might pick up a few patches. I honestly consider some of the EC WIC dear to be the best I've encountered so far in terms of price and usefulness.

I'm also trying to find out when the next trapping license course is being offered in this area really hoping to get it in before the end of the month 3 day course more less 250 dollars and after that you can get licensed not that I really think it's going to happen this coming season in 2015 but like to get this course done.

so other than working out a bit today basically nothing but a lot of hopeful potentials. I'm wondering if Black Friday will see the price drops on Amazon?


----------



## Prepp(g)er

Will said:


> you're supposed to wait for longer after a misfire standard recommendation for a misfire is 30 seconds where you keep your weapon pointed down range


i was told by my range supervisor to unload. next time i'm going to wait those 30seconds for sure. this is not going to happen to me again. i don't wanna think about what could've happened with a bigger caliber tho...


----------



## Arklatex

Will said:


> considering getting one of those 400 square foot one. they're on sale on amazon.ca right now for 100 Canadian that's around AD American how much did you pay for your unit


I got it for 120. If you (or anyone else) gets one of these heaters, I recommend getting the hose that connects it to a bbq bottle. Those little 1 pound cylinders don't last very long and end up being more expensive in the long run.


----------



## Kahlan

This morning I made a trip to the local college. Filled out my application and applied for Fafsa. I then took my assessment/placement tests.

Turns out that for somebody who makes such dumb decisions in life sometimes that I do have some brains up there somewhere. 
Scored a 92 out of 99 on Reading and a 94 out of 99 in writing. I was able to completely test out of English and Reading which is great.
Math however not so good. Scored a 75. So definitely didn't test out of that but at least I don't have to start with the basic developmental/remedial. 

A little worried because when I applied for Fafsa it only took last years income tax which shows my income at double what it actually is now. Hope that doesn't hurt my chances. Without the student aid there's no way I can afford to go back.


----------



## ntxwheels

Bought some Kerosene and a couple thousand rounds of ammo.


----------



## Will2

Got a wiresaw

these things can be used for a variety of purposes trapping fishing hang up animals that are huge and of course the wire saw a function of sawing stuff

I'd be surprised if ever in my life I need to use something like this as a Garrote either on a animal or human
Wiresaw: 



How to use a Wire Saw for Survival:


----------



## paraquack

Good for amputation too, easy to sterilize.


----------



## Will2

Kahlan said:


> This morning I made a trip to the local college. Filled out my application and applied for Fafsa. I then took my assessment/placement tests.
> 
> Turns out that for somebody who makes such dumb decisions in life sometimes that I do have some brains up there somewhere.
> Scored a 92 out of 99 on Reading and a 94 out of 99 in writing. I was able to completely test out of English and Reading which is great.
> Math however not so good. Scored a 75. So definitely didn't test out of that but at least I don't have to start with the basic developmental/remedial.
> 
> A little worried because when I applied for Fafsa it only took last years income tax which shows my income at double what it actually is now. Hope that doesn't hurt my chances. Without the student aid there's no way I can afford to go back.


I need to decide what I'm doing for the winter also I can either upgrade my degree (lots of reading/squating) or continue in my electrical engineering technology program (no exist lots of math plus no savings/gains used to not stagnate) or spend the winter up north (frozen hell but home it was -17 last night I have noidea why this is even on the table) or travel (no savings or gains)

I need to decide by the end of November as course selection is coming up

I also have some overseas teaching possibilities but I don't think that's going to happendude administrative lag

I'm really being pulled in Four different directions right now.

fundingshouldn't be an issue due to grants and bursaries but I won't know that until later on

I am homesick and want to go home in December but it would be insane do -20 to -40 C temperatures. the other part is either I'll be in Northern or Southern Ontario unless I decide to travel which is really the most enticing because it means tropical weather now and then for the same price of staying in Ontario. of course I'd be back regularly. at the end of the day Travel is just a good way to pass the winter but its not very progressive. both educational options feel more progressive to me part of me really wants to continue in the EET program which will also be useful for my off grid and communications. well it's also very enticing to get a higher degreesince the each program still has a couple years in it.

tough choices leading up to the end of this month as I have to make up my mind by December 1st

both educational programs are highest to Soho sense that you need a program is challenging and I need to keep atleast a 75 average for the university program both have high academic stakes. it comes down to me not being certain if I want to spend 4 months studying math or not. I think I need to check out the class schedules to find out when Id need to wake up


----------



## Kahlan

A small sampling of what I spent my day doing. Baked some oatmeal raisin cookies. (I didn't actually can them, just wanted to play with the vacuum sealer.)
3 batches of Chow Chow with the cabbage from my garden. Canned some collard greens from the garden. And made a batch of homemade tootsie rolls.


----------



## kevincali

Long time since I posted. So this is going to be long!

Basically, I haven't been home in a long time. I live elsewhere. I have a friend that stays at the house to house sit. I do come home on the weekend to do laundry and shower.

So. I picked up this trailer. (That is my "new" truck I bought last September for $600)









It needs work definitely. One corner is separating, and it needs some repairs. Tweekers got ahold of it. But I now have my BOV(s) set. I have a piece of land (~12 acres) at my disposal. Has a creek on the back side, which offers a water source some of the year (when it rains) and a natural defense. Some of the creek sides are 10' vertical. Plus I've been making a berm so now some of the sides are 20'.

Haven't boughten much preps. Not being home and living week to week has changed my lifestyle completely. I'm living a very minimal lifestyle (I buy and use/eat week by week, but I still put away a can of food here and there)

I've gotten all my bills paid up to date, minus property taxes.

So what was my prep of the day? I worked for an hour and worked off a couple/few propane tanks for the trailer. I got an oven/stove combo to replace the one stolen by the tweekers, and possibly have a lead on a water heater.

Oh and picked up a few more rounds for the 30-06

AND was able to put some cash in a savings account. Once I get enough, I'll be buying gold


----------



## James m

I always seem to have these cases laying around from micro sd cards from Christmas' past. The bottom of a shot glass is the perfect size to coil around some fishing line. Im going to tape it shut with box tape so it won't open. I think I will tie it to my keys if I have to use it to save my hands from getting cut by line.

Been trying to make a Ziploc bag kit.

Plus a large bag of hand warmers. Ten warmers for six dollars at wally world. 18 hours a piece.


----------



## paraquack

Finished my first bag of Cheetos in many years. Surprise, surprise! They use aluminized Mylar bags, not as thick as what I buy but what the heck! I'm running a test right now to see if the seal up ok or if they are a waste of time. My idea is to use them for dog food for BOB etc. 
BTW, I'm hooked again on Cheetos crunchy and so is my little dog. I swear he'd let me shoot him out of an air cannon for one.
View attachment 8061


----------



## James m

Just leaving Wendy's restaurant, across the street from cabelas....


----------



## Will2

hopefully the eye surgery goes ok. Busy week until next monday then I have a couple days. hopefully after the laser operation my vision will be 20 20 or better I'll have to wait to find out. hopefully this will help me see distance vision much better and correct my astigmatism. 

entertaining a house guest tomorrow so this will probably be my last posting day till the 22nd or 24th as my study time is gonna go into the marine radio certification with dsc. 

it should be a very fast 2 weeks before I relocateto a rural setting


----------



## jimb1972

6 #10 cans of sugar (about 35 pounds) 6 cans of flour, 6 cans of quick oats, and six cans of instant taters, and a couple bags of pancake mix. Thank you to my Mormon friends at the Family home storage center.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

been to my lgs last saturday trying to get a good deal on a ruger american rimfire and some ammo for it. tonight i'm hitting the range. trying to do this on a weekly basis.

now..when at the gun store, i kinda had the shock of my life. as it was a special discount day (20%off on everything) the store was packed with people. quite strange seeing that here, as only about 2 % of all people here actually own some hardware. but what freaked me out was, what kind of people were in the store.

only a handful of ordinary, you-and-me kinda people were there. the rest were guys you wouldn't wanna meet in a dark alley somewhere...i mean seriously..that scared the crap out of me..thinking about who's gonna be armed when one day the shtf...one guy especially freaked me out, some low-life scumbag who looked like he just crawled out of a dumpster somewhere, was looking at a 2000$ handgun.i mean really, where the f... does his money come from to buy such a piece. he bought it in the end, plus about 200rds..

scenes like this make me wonder if i'll ever be prepared enough for a possible onslaught of these marauding thugs when the shtf


----------



## Kauboy

Picked up some reusable "hot ice"(Sodium acetate trihydrate) hand warmers to keep in the ECD and truck bags now that the cold is setting in. Neat little things, they are. Fluid gel pouches with a small metal disc. When the disc is clicked, it sets off a chain reaction in the pouch that causes the gel to crystalize. This crystallization causes an exothermic reaction, which means it releases heat. Lasts about 2 hours.
Also saved up some b-day money and am in the market for an S&W Shield in 9mm.


----------



## James m

Kauboy said:


> Picked up some reusable "hot ice"(Sodium acetate trihydrate) hand warmers to keep in the ECD and truck bags now that the cold is setting in. Neat little things, they are. Fluid gel pouches with a small metal disc. When the disc is clicked, it sets off a chain reaction in the pouch that causes the gel to crystalize. This crystallization causes an exothermic reaction, which means it releases heat. Lasts about 2 hours.
> Also saved up some b-day money and am in the market for an S&W Shield in 9mm.


I was looking for those but I only found the one time use ones! Where? I found the one time use ones at bj wholesale club they were a box of 40 for 20$ so 50 cents a piece.


----------



## Kauboy

James m said:


> I was looking for those but I only found the one time use ones! Where? I found the one time use ones at bj wholesale club they were a box of 40 for 20$ so 50 cents a piece.


Kohl's department store had them in their "man cave" section.
They have a few items that are football related, like old style footballs, old style helmets, seat warmers, flasks, and these hand warmers.
I'm thinking of picking up some more.
They were on sale for $15 for a pair, regularly $25, assorted colors.


----------



## tinkerhell

My wife just bought me a dozen quart sized jars for $5 at the local thrift shop. She may not know that I'm a prepper, but she's coming around


----------



## SDF880

Had a 10$ off for Cabela's so I used it on 60 rounds 308 and 60 rounds .223


----------



## shooter

its pouring rain where I live today So I took all my rain gear outside and tested it to make sure they are still water proof. Checked my water collection system, and reorganized my books, into a better system for finding one that I need asap.


----------



## paraquack

Neighbor gave me about 300 .223 empty shells. Will deprime soon. Any body seen any pistol powder in their excursions?


----------



## ntxwheels

Checked the generator over good then fired it up to run a while. Then checked our extra water supply.


----------



## Kahlan

750 rounds of ammo. That feels good.


----------



## tango

750 rounds? That is a good start-- good for you -- what caliber?


----------



## Will2

yeah so I got the LASIK eye surgery done (INTRALASE).A very freaky experience felt like I was being turned into a cyborg. went from just legal to drive to 20/15 in both eyes.my left eye is a little bit better than my right.

now I just need to give it some time to heal I'm very pleased with 20/15 the morning after.

Lasik Intralase bladeless:


----------



## Kahlan

tango said:


> 750 rounds? That is a good start-- good for you -- what caliber?


9mm. For me it's a good start.


----------



## James m

Purchased a key chain light AAA battery. 32 lumens is better than the 2 lumen mini maglight. 2 lumens I mean are you serious? $9.99 at Sears. It has the rounded bulb and not the one that looks flat.


----------



## James m

Forgot the picture and there wasn't an option to edit and add a picture.


----------



## Smitty901

Today I had to act as if the world will just keep on rolling a long as it has.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Before leaving for a week long trip to North Georgia, tried to create a way to harvest pine sap (whatever you wish to call it),
By sawing a groove into two pines at a nearby pond.
I like to reuse wood coffee stirrers as fire starters so I discovered they fit into the groove I cut on the trees.
I did not take pic of that but 1 week later I have two fat wood coffee stirrers

Got a little on my fingers but cleaned them thoroughly with another fire starter called hand cleaner gel.

Just keeping it simple .


----------



## James m

I had some 6 volt flashlights and checked the batteries with a multi meter. The one said a perfect 6 volts and the other said 5.5 volts. I found a two pack of bulbs near the flashlight aisle for $1.77 so I pick them up. That would be great but I get home and put them in the flashlights and they don't work. I figure it must be the switch. So I put it directly onto the battery. No go. So I find another battery from a 6 volt with a bad switch. That battery lights up the two new bulbs I baught and the old bulb too. I checked the batteries but they must be giving volts but not enough amps or wattage. Or whatever.


----------



## Slippy

Vitamin C tablets, 30 small containers of dental floss from Sams Club, 10 toothbrushes, 1 additional 20 lb propane tank, ColdEze tablets, fish anti-biotics and an extra gallon of Jack Daniels.

I keep hygiene products in a couple of 5 gallon buckets and seal some of the items Mylar. It may be overkill but having toothpaste, toothbrushes and dental floss is probably a good thing.


----------



## Will2

Did the ROC-M course today and passed the exam and got licensed.


----------



## Kahlan

I played with fire.


----------



## A J

Replaced the fuel filter in my external 12v gasoline pump hose, filled the wifes truck from the boat tank ( Am emptying the boat completely and then re-fill with Premium no-ethanol fuel).

Ordered a food dehydrator Amazon.com: Excalibur 3926TB Food Dehydrator, Black: Kitchen & Dining

AJ


----------



## NavySEAL

Kahlan said:


> 9mm. For me it's a good start.


Kahlan
Forget about how many rounds are not in your weapon setting in a bucket somewhere......the important ones are in your weapons mag.......you are doing just fine.....I don't have 750 of one cal and I think I am doin ok. Gunfights don't go the way the prepper book authors say they do........I have never been in a standup gunfight that lasted more than 15 seconds....I sure as hell couldn't have fired 750 rounds in that time......what I had in the weapon was plenty.......gunfightin and NFL football are very similar.....win this one and then we will talk about the next one.........


----------



## Arklatex

Will said:


> yeah so I got the LASIK eye surgery done (INTRALASE).A very freaky experience felt like I was being turned into a cyborg. went from just legal to drive to 20/15 in both eyes.my left eye is a little bit better than my right.
> 
> now I just need to give it some time to heal I'm very pleased with 20/15 the morning after.
> 
> Lasik Intralase bladeless:


Congratulations on the surgery will!


----------



## Kahlan

NavySEAL said:


> Kahlan
> Forget about how many rounds are not in your weapon setting in a bucket somewhere......the important ones are in your weapons mag.......you are doing just fine.....I don't have 750 of one cal and I think I am doin ok. Gunfights don't go the way the prepper book authors say they do........I have never been in a standup gunfight that lasted more than 15 seconds....I sure as hell couldn't have fired 750 rounds in that time......what I had in the weapon was plenty.......gunfightin and NFL football are very similar.....win this one and then we will talk about the next one.........


Thanks NS. Good points.


----------



## 7515

Cut and stacked another cord of fire wood this week.


----------



## tinkerhell

I didn't get any real prepping done today. Instead I loaded the wood bin, chop some wood, readied the snow blower, had a fire and burned some bark. Stopped for a beer break, then raked the back yard.


----------



## paraquack

Cleaning up about 500 empty .223 shell cases. Dang, I really like the Sonic Cleaner. It's just the drying that kills me, all that noise from the dryer. Has anyone ever tried these net bags they sell to put shells into so you don't mix types or manufacturers/lots together? Looks interesting but I don't see how they can tumble properly.


----------



## James m

Finished fixing the sink just now at 2:00 A.M. the part where you put the drain plug into had to be replaced. Only $12 in parts. Sure beats what a plumber would cost.


----------



## Kauboy

Not much of a prep, but more bragging...
I finally picked up a S&W Shield in 9mm.
Academy has them for $380 this week.
For a small gun, it shoots really well. So much better than my last attempt with a "pocket rocket."
It will serve as a backup or deep concealment option, and will fill either role nicely.


----------



## TJC44

Kauboy, what do you think of the shield? Friends& I have been looking at them. Opinions?


----------



## Kauboy

I really like it.

I had reservations about a 9mm in such a small gun, but they did a stellar job.
My last experience with a small framed gun was the Bersa Thunder 380 CC.
That thing was a pain to shoot. Not fun, but very concealable.

The Shield, on the other hand, is great on both accounts.
It shoots like a full size, yet is less than... YES, LESS THAN, 1 inch thick.

We set up a 2x3ft piece of plywood ~50yds away, and *did* put shots on the board.
They weren't grouped, but they did hit. With more practice, it should be very consistent.
For such a short barrel, I was blown away.
My brother-in-law said he preferred shooting the Shield over my Glock 19. He said he liked the grip.
I let two adult men, two teenage boys, and two adult women fire both of them.
1 teen and 1 woman had a failure to feed with the Glock. A quick lesson in proper grip and stance, and that problem went away.
1 woman had a failure to feed with the Shield. Same lesson, no further problems.
I'll need more range time before picking a winner.

The only downside is the limited ammo capacity of the single stack mag. The extended mag gives 8+1 capacity, while the flush mag is 1 less.
Put your shots on target, and that won't matter.
Having larger hands, the extended magazine really helps the grip length. My pinky hangs off with the flush mag.

My 3 year old was watching, and really wanted to shoot.
Mommy gave the "Ok", we suited him up with eyewear and earmuffs, and we strolled to the line.
1 round, Daddy under full control, our first lesson in keeping the finger off the trigger and safe direction... and POW!
His face was priceless. Shock with mouth agape.
He basically held the bottom of the grip while Daddy did the rest, but we won't tell him that for a few years. 
I basically wanted to follow Yeagar's idea, and give my son the ability to win nearly every shooting argument with the truthful statement, "I've been shooting since I was 3 years old. I know what I'm talking about." ::rambo::


----------



## slewfoot

We inventoried everything in the prepper room, bug out bag, and the supplies stored in the car. recycled out the old put in the new.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

bought some candles,a LOT of matches, couple of cans.

found out the delivery of a ruger american rimfire will be 3+months....


----------



## paraquack

100 rounds of 20 ga #5 shot for the wife. Another $70 worth of food to tuck away in Mylar. Love the prices just before the holidays.


----------



## SquirrelBait

Two pairs of under armor fleece pants, One under armor light hoodie, One under armor 'Storm' Fleece jacket, Two pairs under armor socks. Gonna be one warm little squirrel! ^_^


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I finally shot a turkey after 5 trips afield attempting to get one. My store bought "throw down turkey" will now go in the freezer. I spent the afternoon showing my kids how to pluck and clean it. Good life lesson for all of them. It was a great day.


----------



## MrsInor

Inor and I went to the range.


----------



## 7515

Stripped the meat off the the Thanksgiving ham. Gonna make some ham and bean soup. Some to eat and some to put up.
Fed the bone to the dog. She's a happy girl right now.


----------



## Infidel

Had my boys out giving them a crash course on fire building. Took my 9yr old a good 40 minutes with a ferro rod and some charcoal but he did eventually get an ember going. Then into some dryer lint to get a flame and some birch bark on top of that to sustain it so the kindling would catch. They both had turns building the fire lay and trying to get them lit. My youngest did a pretty good job too. All in all not a bad way to spend a Friday afternoon. Basically I told both of them if you can't build a fire you've got no business going into the wild, not hunting, not fishing, not for any reason. Really what young boy isn't a pyro at heart?

-Infidel


----------



## tinkerhell

Picked up a food sealer and a grain mill for $10 at the Christian Thrift Store. Wuhoo! I love cheap stuff.


----------



## A J

Finally made a few straw/cotton/vaseline fire starters.

I timed how long one burned, it burned well for 5 minutes, then a small flame for an additional 20seconds.

Now to figure out a 'less messy' way to lube the cotton and stuff it into the straw!

AJ


----------



## Smitty901

Hauled Home another 20 gallons of K1. Runs heaters if needed


----------



## Luke

Crammed some insulation into a hole in the foundation near the water pipes. Don't want them freezing like last winter. Every little bit counts.


----------



## paraquack

Mylar bagged 7 pounds of spaghetti, 5 pounds of elbow macaroni (last time, too much bulk for only 5 LBS), 5 Pounds of flour, 10 pounds of sugar, and 6 pound of brown sugar. Great prices during the Thanksgiving sales.


----------



## Slippy

Son 1 and Son 2 helped me use the truck and 4 wheeler to drag some felled trees to my wood splitting area. Cut and split a couple of them and gave a small load to Son 2.

Then we proceeded to spend some time at the range.

One step forward one step backward I guess, but both activities made me feel pretty good. ::clapping::


----------



## Kahlan

I got this today. Not sure what it normally goes for but I traded a lifestraw for it. :shock: I can't find expiration dates anywhere on it though.


----------



## Slippy

Kahlan said:


> I got this today. Not sure what it normally goes for but I traded a lifestraw for it. :shock: I can't find expiration dates anywhere on it though.
> 
> View attachment 8377


Its probably good for 20 yrs. Check out Wise Foods website. We have plenty of Wise products, some taste good others not so good. But in a bind, I would have no problem eating most of their stuff.


----------



## Arklatex

I picked up my very first long term food bucket a few days ago. It was at Sams club for 97 bucks tax free. The best by date is stamped on the bucket 10/2034. There is supposedly a water filter and a fire starter in there too but I'm not gonna bust the seal on it to find out unless it's an emergency. Pretty sure it was an ok deal.


----------



## Kahlan

It has a manufactured date of 2012 so I guess it's good then.


----------



## Will2

I found an old am/fm/mb/sw radio longines symphonette World Traveller Radio.

I've been looking for a cheap shortwave radio since forever so it's good to finally have found one this operates on 1.5 volt batteries or a DC at 6 volts. I need to wait until the second to test it out as my vaiable DC power supply is already moved.

I'm also due to start the process to get my first motorcycle Monday. An old Virago 500cc Yamaha. I won't be able to try to use it until the spring though probably in April. now I'm going to have to start shopping for some off road wheels for it it's a cruiser but there's quite a bit of gravel roads up north I need to figure out how good it's going to be as an off-road vehicle on old logging roads.

Yamaha Virago 500 se (26R) 1983 with engin sound:


----------



## tango

Scored some 22lr this morning, can't have too much


----------



## tinkerhell

Everytime i fill up my truck, i buy a two and a half gallon gas can and fill it. The gas can is only two dollars more than a can from Walmart but it allows me to hide the purchase from the missus. The extra 25 bucks doesn't show up on a 100 dollar stop for my truck.

I've been doing this since Sept. I'm almost up to a full fill up for my truck, or about ten days fuel for the generator.


----------



## 7515

tinkerhell said:


> Everytime i fill up my truck, i buy a two and a half gallon gas can and fill it. The gas can is only two dollars more than a can from Walmart but it allows me to hide the purchase from the missus. The extra 25 bucks doesn't show up on a 100 dollar stop for my truck.
> 
> I've been doing this since Sept. I'm almost up to a full fill up for my truck, or about ten days fuel for the generator.


Please be very careful storing gasoline in cans. When i was a kid my neighbor burned down his home and lost his son in a fire because of a gallon of gas in a jug.
I'm sure your a cautious person but it is easy to get comfortable with gasoline because we use it so much. Gasoline vapors are extremely explosive and will travel a good distance from the container to seek out a ignition source.


----------



## Becca

I haven't been saying anything but I am prepping-have 3 bug out bags partially done (1 for each truck and a small one in case I really need to move fast). Naturally I have gotten half way through filling what I think I should have in there and now I am going to read a couple of books on what really should be in there. Just ordered 25 lbs each of red and white wheat and am looking at hand grinders.


----------



## paraquack

tinkerhell said:


> Everytime i fill up my truck, i buy a two and a half gallon gas can and fill it. The gas can is only two dollars more than a can from Walmart but it allows me to hide the purchase from the missus. The extra 25 bucks doesn't show up on a 100 dollar stop for my truck.
> 
> I've been doing this since Sept. I'm almost up to a full fill up for my truck, or about ten days fuel for the generator.





Box of frogs said:


> Please be very careful storing gasoline in cans. When i was a kid my neighbor burned down his home and lost his son in a fire because of a gallon of gas in a jug.
> I'm sure your a cautious person but it is easy to get comfortable with gasoline because we use it so much. Gasoline vapors are extremely explosive and will travel a good distance from the container to seek out a ignition source.


In Illinois where I stored 2 55 gallon drums of fuel plus the 5 gallon can for the lawn mower, etc. I stored it all in and outside shed about 50 feet from the house. As a retired paramedic, I went to a lot of fires with the firefighters and what I saw scared the jeebers out of me.

Same with propane tanks, fuel for the lanterns, etc.


----------



## tinkerhell

I have it in CSA approved gasoline containers. In the garage. detached garage.

before I fire up the woodstove in the garage they will be moved to the garden shed. 

not sure what else I could do except not have any, and that could be a bit over reacting don't you think?


----------



## Slippy

tinkerhell said:


> I have it in CSA approved gasoline containers. In the garage. detached garage.
> 
> before I fire up the woodstove in the garage they will be moved to the garden shed.
> 
> not sure what else I could do except not have any, and that could be a bit over reacting don't you think?


Make sure you use a fuel stabilizer like STA-BIL. Otherwise the gas will go bad.


----------



## James m

Water in the gas might freeze. It's mighty hard to thaw out gasoline. Don't know your location. It's good to want to be prepared though.


----------



## hansonb4

Bought a Mr. Heater propane heater, the smaller 20 x 10 variety, plus 4 coleman style tanks. I see those poor bastards out east, some 45,000 plus folks without heat over the extended weekend and don't want to be them. The 4 small cylinders, plus the 20 lb LP tanks I have will get me through the short term. Now I need to get the cord of firewood. 

hansonb4


----------



## BlackDog

DIY colloidal silver generator. Still working on the first batch. I will report back with results.


----------



## Inor

hansonb4 said:


> Bought a Mr. Heater propane heater, the smaller 20 x 10 variety, plus 4 coleman style tanks. I see those poor bastards out east, some 45,000 plus folks without heat over the extended weekend and don't want to be them. The 4 small cylinders, plus the 20 lb LP tanks I have will get me through the short term. Now I need to get the cord of firewood.
> 
> hansonb4


I have the Mr Heater 125,000 BTU heater in my workshop. It works great, but boy does it burn the fuel! A 20 lb LP tank is only good for about 6 hours. But on the upside, even in the dead of winter I can heat my shop from -10 to +70 in about 20 minutes.

Good pickup!


----------



## BlackDog

BlackDog said:


> DIY colloidal silver generator. Still working on the first batch. I will report back with results.


In 3-1/2 hours my little homemade rig got 16oz of distilled water from 0ppm up to 18ppm of silver. My girlfriend has been paying $25 for a 4oz bottle of 10ppm at a local organic market. If this stuff works as well it has already more than paid for itself!


----------



## Smokin04

BlackDog said:


> In 3-1/2 hours my little homemade rig got 16oz of distilled water from 0ppm up to 18ppm of silver. My girlfriend has been paying $25 for a 4oz bottle of 10ppm at a local organic market. If this stuff works as well it has already more than paid for itself!


Pics?


----------



## BlackDog

Here are pics of the rig in action, the finished product next to the re-purposed former first aid kit I'm going to store the rig in and a better picture of the jar so you can see the color better. 
From what I've read, I expected some yellow color going to the ppm I was going for (20ppm). This is darker than I thought it would be. The TDS meter is fluctuating between 17 and 18ppm. I thought maybe the meter wasn't calibrated correctly so I tried it with plain distilled water and got 0 so it seems to be right.


----------



## BlackDog

Since this is an ongoing experiment, maybe I should have put this in its own thread.

I'm working on Batch 2 tonight with a slight change. I've added an agitator in the form of an aquarium air pump/bubbler. This should keep the solution moving for hopefully a cleaner, more consistent process. I also started by 'seeding' the distilled water with about 10% of last nights batch. So, tonight's batch is starting with 10% 17ppm and 90% distilled water. Total 16oz. According to what I've read this will help start the process faster since distilled water is not very conductive by itself. I don't recall if I mentioned that I did seed last nights batch with only a teaspoon of 10ppm CS that we had from the store. It didn't change the reading on the meter at all. It still read the 0ppm as before adding the teaspoon. I will check this batch at the same intervals as last night and see how it does.

Also, I'm copying an experiment that I saw on the youtubes where a guy put a teaspoon of his homemade CS in a partial glass of milk along side another glass that was untreated. 3 days later the treated milk still looked normal and the untreated milk was curdled and separated. At 5 days the same result but the untreated milk was completely done for. He didn't report on the smell or try to taste it.
I started two glasses tonight and will report back.


----------



## Will2

I arranged for my first motorcycle today. Looks like a 1984 Yamaha Virago 500CC. Perfect match for me. Low cost bike is in good shape. Cant ask for much more. Seems I can be mobile again when the snow thaws.
https://www.google.ca/search?site=&...om%2Fphotos%2Foms1615%2F8744059921%2F;640;480
https://www.google.ca/search?site=&...pics.com%2Fyamaha%2Fvirago500%2F84%2F;320;240


----------



## roteirod

I bought tons of coffee filter papers for my coffee machine. I can't do without a cup of coffee really. I love it so much. I need to buy more beans by the way...


----------



## Smokin04

BlackDog said:


> Here are pics of the rig in action, the finished product next to the re-purposed former first aid kit I'm going to store the rig in and a better picture of the jar so you can see the color better.
> From what I've read, I expected some yellow color going to the ppm I was going for (20ppm). This is darker than I thought it would be. The TDS meter is fluctuating between 17 and 18ppm. I thought maybe the meter wasn't calibrated correctly so I tried it with plain distilled water and got 0 so it seems to be right.


Man...a SLIGHT yellowing should be present. That's not SLIGHT. I wouldn't drink that...you'll get friggin argyria.The DARKEST I have seen was about urine color...that was 500 ppm. Something is wrong with your equipment, or the rods you're using.


----------



## warrior4

Yesterday, picked up a few more ounces of silver.

Today, rotated my stored water. Got rid of some that had been sitting in washed out 2 liter pop bottles and got two more 2 gallon jugs of drinking water. Also went to the local Cabellas and wrote down a few items for the Christmas wish list and picked up a couple of cheap gear straps while I was there.


----------



## paraquack

warrior4 said:


> Yesterday, picked up a few more ounces of silver.
> 
> Today, rotated my stored water. Got rid of some that had been sitting in washed out 2 liter pop bottles and got two more 2 gallon jugs of drinking water. Also went to the local Cabellas and wrote down a few items for the Christmas wish list and picked up a couple of cheap gear straps while I was there.


Did you tatse any of what you replaced? Would like to kn ow how good or bad and storage duration.


----------



## Will2

Lined up a job in event security - pan am games this summer. Should be interesting to see if it goes ahead. Also looking into a private security post with Kurdistan Regional Government. But sort of not expecting foreign lwgion assignment to materialize. Bith should be good prep feild experience. I am in transport atm. Not much at all hoing on. Felt like mentioning the security job though as games security would be useful. More to it but I think I have a good chance if progressing over thhe next two months.


----------



## Slippy

Cool bike Will,

Get you some Ape Hangers and tie a Racoon Tail on the back of the seat and you are set. Good find!



Will said:


> I arranged for my first motorcycle today. Looks like a 1984 Yamaha Virago 500CC. Perfect match for me. Low cost bike is in good shape. Cant ask for much more. Seems I can be mobile again when the snow thaws.
> https://www.google.ca/search?site=&...om%2Fphotos%2Foms1615%2F8744059921%2F;640;480
> https://www.google.ca/search?site=&...pics.com%2Fyamaha%2Fvirago500%2F84%2F;320;240


----------



## BlackDog

Smokin04 said:


> Man...a SLIGHT yellowing should be present. That's not SLIGHT. I wouldn't drink that...you'll get friggin argyria.The DARKEST I have seen was about urine color...that was 500 ppm. Something is wrong with your equipment, or the rods you're using.


Nah, I think it's still safe. It's not actually as dark as it appears in the pic. The ppm is what it is so not any more likely to cause argyria.. From what I read, agglomeration is what's causing the darker color. It's like clumping and reflects more color that way. The rods are .9999 fine silver from a reputable source and were the only thing that contacted the water. No chance of being contaminated by something else.

During the first two batches I stopped the process several times, measured the ppm, cleaned the rods and restarted. I was trying to get a time guage for ppm. I think the stopping/starting caused the increased agglomeration somehow. That also seemed to increase the time required to raise the ppm. First batch was 3-1/2 hours to get to 17ppm. Second batch was 2 hours to hit 19ppm using 10% seed and bubble agitator. Again, I interrupted both batches a few times to measure ppm.

Tonight I ran a batch starting identical to batch 2 (seeded and using bubble agitator) but ran it uninterrupted for 1-1/2 hours. The disolved solids were slightly less at 16-17ppm but the color is much lighter. I think it would have been lighter still except for the effect of the seed color.
Next time I will use the lighter batch as seed and run uninterrupted for 2 hours.


----------



## Smitty901

350 more reloaded 9mm when in the box


----------



## warrior4

paraquack said:


> Did you tatse any of what you replaced? Would like to kn ow how good or bad and storage duration.


I didn't taste it unfortunately. It was about 10 2 liter soda bottles and had been stored under my kitchen sink in my apartment. Total storage time for the water, which was from the tap, was around a year and 6 months or so, maybe a little less.


----------



## tinkerhell

I reviewed my winter storm preparedness today, and identified a few things I want to do....

- add glow sticks to my candles and flashlights
- dig out my camping alarm clock, it is battery operated
- move my NOAA alert radio to my night stand and check the batteries
- pick up a diaper pail with lid for sidewalk salt.
- replace the regular bulbs in the outside lights with longlife.
- mark the driveway with reflectors


----------



## jeep123

Picked up yeast and containers to make my next batch of root beer (from actual roots). Can't go wrong with dandelion and sassafrass

Last week (forgot to post) I picked up a dehydrator at a garage sale. NOw i can make jerky again


----------



## tinkerhell

jeep123 said:


> Picked up yeast and containers to make my next batch of root beer (from actual roots). Can't go wrong with dandelion and sassafrass
> 
> Last week (forgot to post) I picked up a dehydrator at a garage sale. NOw i can make jerky again


What kind of yeast do you use?

I tried making rootbeer with a wine yeast and it super carbonated and the flavor changed as if the yeast reacted too well. I never got around to verifying that it was the yeast.


----------



## BullseyePrecision

Finally got the Bahco Laplander folding saw.


----------



## Smitty901

Coffee grounds fire starters. Of course used grounds no one would waste coffee starting a fire. Let you know how this goes.


----------



## MrsInor

Smitty901 said:


> Coffee grounds fire starters. Of course used grounds no one would waste coffee starting a fire. Let you know how this goes.


Please do let us know how it goes.


----------



## MrsInor

Seven trays dehydrated peaches, pears and pineapple.


----------



## jeep123

Cleared out the attic this weekend. lots more space now, for storage. It gets pretty hot up there, so probably not food boxes. maybe water though, since that'll get filtered anyway


----------



## MrsInor

jeep123 said:


> Cleared out the attic this weekend. lots more space now, for storage. It gets pretty hot up there, so probably not food boxes. maybe water though, since that'll get filtered anyway


Paper goods? T.P.


----------



## James m

Changed the oil a few days ago. Finally cleaned up my back seat in my truck. I found just enough space behind the back seat for my jumper cables a standard and metric wrench set and a fold up shovel for my sand. Also twenty pounds of ice melt. Ten pounds of which is left. Plus the four bags of sand I already have in the back of the truck.


----------



## csi-tech

4 boxes of Monarch 7.62X39 to replace what i burned over the week. Back up to where I like to be.


----------



## A J

Final leaf cleanup in the yard.
Started the Snow Blower.
Rebuilt the stairs going to the basement.


AJ


----------



## tinkerhell

repaired my knife case, so I can get back to always wearing a multi-tool on my belt.

PS I think I'll still keep the folder in my jacket. I like it more than a multi-tool.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

couple of cans for storage and of course the biggest preps...christmas presents ::clapping::

now looking for an inexpensive edc knife.must be a fixed blade, shorter than 4.5in...believe it or not, carrying longer blades in public is a felony here..ffs

any ideas?


----------



## Arklatex

Prepp(g)er said:


> couple of cans for storage and of course the biggest preps...christmas presents ::clapping::
> 
> now looking for an inexpensive edc knife.must be a fixed blade, shorter than 4.5in...believe it or not, carrying longer blades in public is a felony here..ffs
> 
> any ideas?


Walmart has some decent ones in the camping section. 10 dollars and up. The winchester brand are ok for cheap full tang.


----------



## A J

Prepp(g)er said:


> couple of cans for storage and of course the biggest preps...christmas presents ::clapping::
> 
> now looking for an inexpensive edc knife.must be a fixed blade, shorter than 4.5in...believe it or not, carrying longer blades in public is a felony here..ffs
> 
> any ideas?


3" blade is the concealed limit in Michigan.

I like CRKT folders, not super expensive, but unique enough that it can be 'your' knife and not just like every other one you see.

AJ


----------



## videodork

Hung Christmas lights!


----------



## James m

I survived my first day at a new job. It is in a building with a lot of security. You need a card around your neck that you scan to open doors. And there is a hand scanner. It takes an image of your hand to make sure you are you. Today a new security guard was supposed to show up to train with the rest of us but didn't show. So much for security huh.

Is that much security normal in this day and age.


----------



## Stick

Mosied over to my neighbors' a couple miles away and returned his walking stick he left in my truck last week when I helped him out with a flat tire. I dunno. These folks are still in a tent and cooking outdoors, at 5800' elevation. At least the coyotes haven't got them yet.


----------



## Danm

bought 3 dutch ovens at a 2nd hand store


----------



## paraquack

Stick said:


> Mosied over to my neighbors' a couple miles away and returned his walking stick he left in my truck last week when I helped him out with a flat tire. I dunno. These folks are still in a tent and cooking outdoors, at 5800' elevation. At least the coyotes haven't got them yet.


Yet!! Do they need to worry about mountain lions?
View attachment 8728


----------



## Stick

Haven't seen one around. But then, they are pretty sneaky. Given the healthy elk, deer, and antelope population, lion would not be a surprise. They have five big dogs, too, and some cats, if things get really bad, to snack on. Good folks working hard to make it, but one good storm could send them packing.


----------



## oldgrouch

This week spent 3K on gold, plowed up last year's garden, and ordered two sets of reloading dies. Try to get something material done every week.


----------



## warrior4

Was able to pick up some dedicated prepping food while grocery shopping today. Since Mrs. Warrior4 was with me today while out Christmas shopping I was able to point out of few things I liked while we were walking around Cabellas.


----------



## Will2

Tested electrolisis for creation of Hydrogen Oxygen gas from 2 H2O. Now looking for 3d printer plans for psi holding vesels.

Local library has free 3d printing.

I have that and some other projects I am eager to fabricate


----------



## Sasquatch

Painted the house......




Camoflauge.


----------



## Prepared One

Bought a new get home bag for the truck along with a new BK-7 and some stainless chain. Going to chain the bag to the rear bracket in the truck. If someone wants to steal the bag they are going to have to tear the back seat out to get it. Hopefully by then I am standing behind them with my 45 leveled at thier head. The only question then will be do I shoot his ass in the back seat and risk getting blood all over the back seat of my truck....or do I let him back out and shoot him outside and risk getting blood all over the outside of my truck? Decisions...decisions....so many decisions.


----------



## James m

"Do you need a hand with that shovel?"

I just received a Gerber lmf ii in the mail yesterday. Want to attach it to my upper arm so I don't have to bend down to access it.

What if they decide to cut the bag and not the chain.


----------



## kevincali

Picked up 175 feet of Goodyear garden hose at a yard sale for $50. Got some cinder blocks to do an above ground planter box. Gonna dig down and bury mesh for the gophers. 

Bunch of other stuff since I posted last lol. 

Catch up with you guys later


----------



## paraquack

Prepared One said:


> Bought a new get home bag for the truck along with a new BK-7 and some stainless chain. Going to chain the bag to the rear bracket in the truck. If someone wants to steal the bag they are going to have to tear the back seat out to get it. Hopefully by then I am standing behind them with my 45 leveled at thier head. The only question then will be do I shoot his ass in the back seat and risk getting blood all over the back seat of my truck....or do I let him back out and shoot him outside and risk getting blood all over the outside of my truck? Decisions...decisions....so many decisions.


You can always run the truck thru the car wash for the out side. Inside definitely more trouble to clean up


----------



## paraquack

It has been just over a week since I sealed up some dehydrated potato flakes in an aluminized Cheetos bag with an oxygen absorber. My first try was postponed, after washing and drying, I found a pin hole in it with a flashlight. Anyway, the bag has deflated somewhat as the oxygen in the air has been consumed by the absorber. Now to wait a year and open it for a test sampling of the food. The dogs food I put up looks the same and I doubt he'll care about the taste. Hell, the way he eats it, I don't think he tastes it anyway.


----------



## oldgrouch

Plowed my garden! I've purchased dies to reload .223 and 7.62 x 39, used brass in .357 mag. .38 sp., .223, and some misc. reloading items. Also, worked on framing for the chicken coop I will assemble in the spring.


----------



## alterego

We brought a bunch of wood in the basement. We are good till mid January now.


----------



## Ian

Stacked wood and cleaned the M1917. watched some how to's on making pellet guns better for hunting. Made $90 at a craft fair. Seems like a successful day to me!


----------



## kevincali

Finally laid the pipe from the washing machine underground. Had to tear up a paver patio to do it (that's what was holding me back)

Also buried some/most of the 1/4" tubing for the drip irrigation. Was easier now that the ground was soft because of the rain lol. 

Still more I'm forgetting. Not enough hours in the day haha.


----------



## Smitty901

Dehydrated a bunch of apples and other foods to try


----------



## sparkyprep

Bought a few more items to put in the kids' Christmas presents. (Bug-out bags)


----------



## warrior4

I was able to put some more cash aside in my slowly growing stash of cash outside of the bank. Wasn't able to do more since the Mrs. and I met up with the rest of my family and were baking Christmas cookies and making gingerbread houses all day. Between the eight of us we made two batches of peanut brittle, and about 12 dozen various kinds of homemade cookie.


----------



## Shourn

Pickup a 1000 watt inverter today.


----------



## James m

Got my truck worked on again.
Then purchased my mom a flat screen television. Looked and the only thing I could find big enough to wrap it was linoleum flooring. Decided against that and decided on newspaper. Then I had to find tape that wasn't electrical or masking tape. Finally found scotch tape. Merry Christmas Mom!


----------



## SquirrelBait

I vac-packed some seeds, herbs, And spices. To prevent palate fatigue.


----------



## warrior4

Did my first "bug out drill." Went from sitting on the couch surfing the internet to out the door and walking away in less than 10 minutes with the BOB stocked and ready to at least get out of the city. Then walked at a steady pace for just under an hour to get a feel for how the BOB feels while walking. My route was a route I've used many times in the past for jogging, but this time I was trying to keep a better eye on my surroundings for where possible threats could come from and where I could also get supplies and the like. Later I'm going to go through the BOB and see if I can save some weight here or there.


----------



## NavySEAL

warrior4 said:


> Did my first "bug out drill." Went from sitting on the couch surfing the internet to out the door and walking away in less than 10 minutes with the BOB stocked and ready to at least get out of the city. Then walked at a steady pace for just under an hour to get a feel for how the BOB feels while walking. My route was a route I've used many times in the past for jogging, but this time I was trying to keep a better eye on my surroundings for where possible threats could come from and where I could also get supplies and the like. Later I'm going to go through the BOB and see if I can save some weight here or there.


Relative to the total distance you need to go to get out of town, how far did did you get in one hour?
NS


----------



## Prepared One

James m said:


> "Do you need a hand with that shovel?"
> 
> I just received a Gerber lmf ii in the mail yesterday. Want to attach it to my upper arm so I don't have to bend down to access it.
> 
> What if they decide to cut the bag and not the chain.


They can do that. But I am hoping it will slow them down enough. Chain goes through multiple handles on the bag so they are going to hve to cut multiple times to get it. Bag fits under the back seat so they can't see it. However, I am thinking I buy a very sturdy small tool box that can be bolted to the bed and locked. That is in turn hidden by the bed cover.


----------



## warrior4

NavySEAL said:


> Relative to the total distance you need to go to get out of town, how far did did you get in one hour?
> NS


That would have put me past the edge of the local suburban sprawl and into farmland. Ideally I'd like to use either vehicular or bicycle transportation, but that would also require buying a new bike as the only one I have right now I've got dedicated to triathlon and it wouldn't be a good bug out bike. I figured I'd hoof it today and see what it was like if I had to get out on foot.


----------



## Stick

Built a shed for a generator. Five pallets, a couple pieces of salvaged corrugated roofing, and, voila!


----------



## blackrhino

Bought my soon to be 5 year old night vision from target, claims you can see up to 50 feet. Don't laugh to hard, they aren't half bad for 40.00$ bucks!


----------



## oddapple

Seedlings. Winter is different this year. I wonder if we won't have some things year round and tempted to try onions!


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Bought a RealTree xtra Camo coat from walmart ( 26.00) Great deal... so warm too


----------



## Prepp(g)er

Been to switzerland over the last couple of days..even the hotel had it's own bunker...a whole nation that prepares..talked to some guys i met over there..for them it's not strange at all to prepare..they even get a new bunker partly funded by the state if they wanna put it into their homes....

really makes you think...


----------



## MikeyPrepper

That's what you call SMART 



Prepp(g)er said:


> Been to switzerland over the last couple of days..even the hotel had it's own bunker...a whole nation that prepares..talked to some guys i met over there..for them it's not strange at all to prepare..they even get a new bunker partly funded by the state if they wanna put it into their homes....
> 
> really makes you think...


----------



## Sasquatch

I brought my brother and his girlfriend to the dark side and got them on board for prepping.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Really? Nice. How did you do that?



Sasquatch said:


> I brought my brother and his girlfriend to the dark side and got them on board for prepping.


----------



## Sasquatch

MikeyPrepper said:


> Really? Nice. How did you do that?


Been working on them for a while. He texted me yesterday asking if I'd come over this weekend and get him started with the basics. I think with everything going on in the world he sees the benefits of being prepared.


----------



## paraquack

Another 30 pounds of rice packaged up and 10 pounds of non-fat powdered milk. Got to get some put up butter substitute or powdered butter.


----------



## Boss Dog

Prepp(g)er said:


> Been to switzerland over the last couple of days..even the hotel had it's own bunker...a whole nation that prepares..talked to some guys i met over there..for them it's not strange at all to prepare..they even get a new bunker partly funded by the state if they wanna put it into their homes....
> 
> really makes you think...


I saw a show on that a while back. Almost every public building has a stocked bunker and many houses too, especially older homes. Guess they had reason for concern considering their northern and southern neighbors in the 1930's & '40's.


----------



## 8301

paraquack said:


> Another 30 pounds of rice packaged up and 10 pounds of non-fat powdered milk. Got to get some put up butter substitute or powdered butter.


How long does the powered butter last? The stuff at Honeyville.com only has a 3 year shelf life.


----------



## warrior4

Showed the wife exactly what I've got in the BOB and started asking her if she'd like me to set one up for her. Funny thing is when I asked her that she said the first thing she'd want are some of her novels. Now granted they're not the first thing I'd go for, but being able to curl up with a good book can make the time go by faster. And it's a handy source of kindling if needed.


----------



## paraquack

FoolAmI said:


> How long does the powered butter last? The stuff at Honeyville.com only has a 3 year shelf life.


Most say 2-3 years but upon a e-mail request for more info, they said the can is only guaranteed for 3 years, so... A friend who was a cook in Army (in Korea) says he remembers seeing cans of it that were canned in 45, so that's about 10 years. But is an 80 year old man's memory, but he's pretty spry and seem to be lucid.

A powdered butter product says 3-5 years and good for 6-12 months after opening.


----------



## 8301

paraquack said:


> Most say 2-3 years but upon a e-mail request for more info, they said the can is only guaranteed for 3 years, so... A friend who was a cook in Army (in Korea) says he remembers seeing cans of it that were canned in 45, so that's about 10 years. But is an 80 year old man's memory, but he's pretty spry and seem to be lucid.
> 
> A powdered butter product says 3-5 years and good for 6-12 months after opening.


Yea, From what I've read most canned products basically stay bacteria inert forever. They just loose their taste/texture past their expiration. Still, as my X-Mas present to myself I ordered a months worth of freeze dried food. I wanted some of that powered butter or even peanut butter but the shorter (3 year) lifespan scared me off.

Money can be tight so I try to only order stuff that I know will be around in 20 years.


----------



## 8301

warrior4 said:


> Showed the wife exactly what I've got in the BOB and started asking her if she'd like me to set one up for her. Funny thing is when I asked her that she said the first thing she'd want are some of her novels. Now granted they're not the first thing I'd go for, but being able to curl up with a good book can make the time go by faster. And it's a handy source of kindling if needed.


Paperback books are fairly lightweight and in stressful times reading may help reduce mental stress. Also I hear paper books make dandy toilet paper after you read them, especially handy if you like to read while you do your business if you know what I mean.:distracted:


----------



## Will2

study a little bit of chemistry


Safe edible and food value are three different things

Without heat or light it will likely outlive you chemically 

Is dust edible? Yes.

save the out of season stuff for last.


Ive been preping for my security exam


----------



## Prepared One

warrior4 said:


> Showed the wife exactly what I've got in the BOB and started asking her if she'd like me to set one up for her. Funny thing is when I asked her that she said the first thing she'd want are some of her novels. Now granted they're not the first thing I'd go for, but being able to curl up with a good book can make the time go by faster. And it's a handy source of kindling if needed.


At least she is showing some interest!


----------



## Prepared One

Purchased another 7.5 gallon water jug to add to storage capacity. Looking at 55 Gallon drums that are food grade.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Bought some Night vision 

Amazon.com: ATN Viper Night Vision Goggle: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Becca

Ordered my heirloom seeds for the spring planting and bought a 1994 ford explorer suv with 4 wheel drive,mint condition, only 109,000 miles on it,no rust anywhere for $650.00 . Belonged to an old man who died and his family did not want it. My run of luck lately has been scary. I had trouble deciding between the Kindle Fire 7HD and the bigger 8.9 hdx- bought the smaller one,then they flashed a rel good price on the bigger one, bought it and they only charged me 6.98 for shipping,nothing for the Kindle. Being an honest sort,I called Amazon to let them know there was a glitch. Lady said she would check on it, came back and said I had $250 worth of Promotional Credit according to the sales ticket.I said no, I don't and she said "Merry Christmas, enjoy your free Kindle and I am sending you a confirmation email right now". WooHoo Thank you Amazon!!


----------



## warrior4

Prepared One said:


> At least she is showing some interest!


She's mainly leaving the prepping to me, but she's not against it and will talk about various scenarios rationally which is a big plus.


----------



## James m

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00972M9VK/ref=pd_aw_sbs_1?pi=SS115&simLd=1

Ordered from radio shack. Had it shipped from another store and picked it up this morning.

A+ rating so far. It picks up from low of a CB band up to 800-900 MHz. Presets are CB police fire emergency air marine and WX weather. Also has proximity that will detect a local signal.

Power and antenna options. AC adapter for 110 volts. Bare wire adapter to hard wire into a car / truck. And a cigarette lighter adapter. Either a telescoping antenna for inside or a flexible wire antenna with suction cups for vehicle use.


----------



## Will2

James m said:


> Uniden 800 MHz 300-Channel Base Mobile Scanner (BC355N):Amazon:Car Electronics
> 
> Ordered from radio shack. Had it shipped from another store and picked it up this morning.
> 
> A+ rating so far. It picks up from low of a CB band up to 800-900 MHz. Presets are CB police fire emergency air marine and WX weather. Also has proximity that will detect a local signal.
> 
> Power and antenna options. AC adapter for 110 volts. Bare wire adapter to hard wire into a car / truck. And a cigarette lighter adapter. Either a telescoping antenna for inside or a flexible wire antenna with suction cups for vehicle use.


Very cool scanner. I would get one myself if shipping were doable atm

Passed the security test. Now hopefully will have license by the deadline (JAN 31ST)

I will have to check back on Tuesday to see if things have been looked at.

Now starting study for the Private Investigator License. Aiming to get it and my Trapping License by May.

Also had duckeggs for the first time.
My sister has a hobby farm with incubator. She may get some chicks going for me to bring back up to Longlac in the spring.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE

10 lbs beans, 20 lbs rice and soup base. Today will be prepackaging soups in vac. bags.


----------



## haydukeprepper

Put up 600 rounds... Thanks, Cabela's!


----------



## warrior4

Had a discussion with the wife on where out bug out locations should be and how we should communicate when we need to get to them if the time to bug out come and we're apart from each other. I must be doing something right because she's the one who keeps bringing up these topics of conversation. Nice to have a supportive wife.


----------



## BeefBallsBerry

Cash, silver, And a mosin nagant with ati stock.


----------



## paraquack

Signed up for the next HAM General class starting on Jan. 25. Already reading the book.


----------



## 8301

Ordered a 55 gallon water barrel with pump from Costco. $110 with free delivery



I've got a well which I can run for a few days using the gas generator but my solar system isn't up to running the pump until I enlarge it with a 240v inverter. And you never know when the pump is going to burn out.


----------



## James m

Oh, dumb question, but why not just filter surface water? Would that use less power?

My prep for today was a $3.00 flashlight from Lowes. 3 AAA batteries and a 150 lumen LED. Its a knockoff and lightweight, but its bright and has the flat single LED.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Bought some rice, some beans and worked at the BOL.


----------



## jimLE

_*i've planed my next prep.it's a 1003 lumenes LED flashlight.in which it's rechargeable by the way of electric outlet,usb port on pc. and car lighter..this will my xmas present to my self after xmas..if i remember right.it'll cost 52.99.but well worth it out here in the country..*_


----------



## IggyThump

Started trasferring my preps into my SOG Barrage BOB the in-laws gave me for Christmas - good stuff


----------



## kevincali

Finished my above ground plot. 4x8. Here's a before pic. Started it last weekend, but ran out of wire mesh for the gopher proofing. Finished it this weekend, but got dark and battery died so no pics until the next one is built.

This weekend, I bought another roll (2x25') for $35. WOW did not expect it to be that much 

Put a thin layer of dirt on top of the mesh, trimmed a bougainvillea, and put that on top of the thin layer of dirt. Then another layer of dirt on top of that. When it all starts to break down and sink, I have some compost to throw in there, then ANOTHER layer of dirt on top of that. This planter won't be ready until maybe next spring (soil wise)









Have more free cinder blocks to pick up, so I will be making another one.

If it weren't for the gophers, I wouldn't need these planters. Ugh.

Other preps for the day:

Picked up a weeks worth of water
Picked up a weeks extra worth of food
Picked up a few more rounds of 30.06

And been deep cleaning my house. Getting more organized. Had someone staying here that was a real slob. I was living on the ranch for a while, but I started to lose focus on my goals here at the homestead. So now it costs me $20 a day to drive back and forth, but I'm able to maintain my house now that the slob is out of here (he was providing security though.)


----------



## bernzzii

Decided to order myself a polish P64 and Russian M44. Can't wait to take them out and see how they go.


----------



## warrior4

Grandma stopped giving actual gifts a few years ago and now we just get cash. So today I went down to Cabela's and picked up a backpacking stove with fuel bottle and lightweight cook set. Nice to know if power goes out I can still cook, boil water, melt snow, etc. with the thing.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Bought an extra case of 7.62x39 Tula HP ammo for the AK-47.
Got over 2,000 rounds for that now (some FMJ, soft points, the HPs are new), Hope it's enuff!


----------



## whoppo

Last week of the year... 
- Rotate / Refresh meds in all kits.
- Fresh batteries into storage, stored batteries into "use next" cabinet.
- More booze!


----------



## whoppo

Taking advantage of holiday sales and free shipping offers:

- 500 rds of 45ACP (Freedom Mun)
- 750 rds of 9mm (Freedom Mun)
- 250 rds of 40 S&W (Freedom Mun)
- 840 rds of 5.56 M855 (Federal LC)
- 240 rds of 12ga slugs (SGammo)

Just about enough for a couple of range days... maybe 3 if I'm frugal.


----------



## kevincali

Reading the thread about the fencing issue, I decided to pick up a couple fence boards. Gonna re do my front 4' chain link in 6' redwood. Then take the 4' and add it to the backyard 4' and make 6' back there.

Did someone say redwood fencing?


----------



## Smitty901

Had daughter run out and stock 3 cases of Sprinkles . The really good muilt color ones. They will be harder to find than .22's at Walmart


----------



## IggyThump

Purchased a Springfield XDs chambered in .45 ACP for my CCW - next will be a boat load of ammo


----------



## Smitty901

Break time. Spent 4 days and many hours reconstructing several large hard drives. Picking though files recovering them . Done over 90% recovered what was lost no big deal. 
My prep of the day relax . I am going to town and look at Harleys and Guns.


----------



## paraquack

The IRS will be happy to know that I've started gathering all my paperwork together and sorting thru it. I hope to have everything listed an itemized for earnings and deductible expenditures for the year. As soon as I get all my papers from the bank, etc., I can send my 1040 in and help reduce the debt.
View attachment 9121


----------



## 7515

Collected kindling
Added bleach to my water supply and aerated the tote


----------



## warrior4

Used my $20 Cabela's gift card today. Picked up a couple more fuel bottles for the camp stove and also two good quality sporks that can either go into the BOB or used for backpacking trips.


----------



## Prepared One

Stocked in another 1/4 cord of wood just to top off. Don't burn in the fireplace much in Houston but I keep about two cords on hand just in case. Bought more 5.56 ammo and bolted the small safe down.


----------



## tinkerhell

Breakfast for 7 people

QTYDESCRIPTION
14Instant Oatmeal pouches
14Sugar - singles (for tea or coffee)
14Vitamin C capsules 500mg
7plastic spoons
7napkins

The cannister is stainless steel. Sealed with electrical tape.

I'll probaby make this part of a 72 hour kit. I'll consume at a campout before it gets too old. 

PS the orange is my morning snack, its expected shelf life is another 20 minutes.


----------



## paraquack

Picked up 2 cases of canned green beans, corn and peas to tuck away. Also cashed out a bunch of coins for paper currency to tuck away too.


----------



## warrior4

Picked up four freeze dried meal-in-a-bags for the BOB, picked up a couple more ounces of silver, added to the on hand cash supply, got a new passport photo taken, and rearranged the BOB to take out some things I didn't need and added some things I wanted.


----------



## paraquack

What's the passport for, in case you have to bug out to Indiana?


----------



## warrior4

The wife and I are actually planning a trip to the UK in a year or two, but a Passport is also one of the best forms of ID there is. A fact which can come in handy in many situations.


----------



## James m

Uv-5r v2+


----------



## NavySEAL

James m said:


> Uv-5r v2+


Got my wife one for Xmas. Bright Yellow.


----------



## alterego

Galaxy 959 CB radio cobra Antena


----------



## Sinkhole

Mrs. Claus was good to me. Got 2 - 100ft bundles of 550 cord, Work Sharp Ken Onion Edition knife & tool sharpener, Exotac MatchCap XL, 30hr Candle Tin & nanoStriker, Entrenching tool, and a Crosman Nitro Venom .22 Cal Air Rifle


----------



## Dalarast

Been awhile since I have been able to access prepperforums.net over here.. but most recently I was able to pick up:

Another Mosin Nagant for cheap cheap and already ordered all the basic non-tactical accessories to focus it as a hunting rifle. Though I spent more on the BlueGrass wooden stock than the rifle itself I felt it kept some of the original character of the rifle. 

Also will be returning stateside very soon so the wife has already booked the vacation for R&R. This is my main and biggest prep of the day/month because having a family vacation will help recharge the mental and physical batteries.

Happy New Year!


----------



## 3percent

Learning how to can and preserve food.

Reading other peoples posts for ideas.

Trying to get others to be more proactive about their future.


----------



## alterego

Candles are on sale at Walmart. 75% off.


----------



## 3percent

ZQ1 5.56 FMJ brass case at The Walmarts (tenn. joke) for 9.97 box of 30. Good stuff. Picked up more to keep stacking.


----------



## paraquack

Picked up a case of hydrogen peroxide 12% food grade. Does so many things, it's amazing. Can be stored in freezer. Found it thru a friend who closed out a hair salon.


----------



## tinkerhell

Store what you eat, eat what you store. $1 per pineapple was too good to turn down


----------



## James m

Are you making the chewy sugary ones? I wanted to but never picked up the dehydrator.

If you saved the tops from a fresh pineapple you can plant it in a pot. Its supposed to take two years to give fruit though.


----------



## sparkyprep

Split some firewood on the hydraulic splitter.


----------



## James m

My latest project is putting together a Linux machine. I already have a tower desktop PC. Then yesterday I picked up some RAM at best buy because I scavenged RAM from this old xp machine. The operating system is going to be on an SSD solid state drive and I'm going to wipe the old spinning hard drive for extra space.


----------



## tinkerhell

James m said:


> Are you making the chewy sugary ones? I wanted to but never picked up the dehydrator.
> 
> If you saved the tops from a fresh pineapple you can plant it in a pot. Its supposed to take two years to give fruit though.


Mmmm. These are plain, but I think I will roll the next batch in sugar.

This is a cheap dehydrator, it can be bought on sale for about $30. It has survived well since last september


----------



## peaches

Today I helped our church organize the food pantry. They throw away all expired canned food. I donated my time and some money to bring the expired (2014) food.


----------



## paraquack

peaches said:


> Today I helped our church organize the food pantry. They throw away all expired canned food. I donated my time and some money to bring the expired (2014) food.


Expired? I assume you mean the best used by date. You must be making a haul. Congrats.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Used & Refilled the reverse osmosis filtered water in a Rubbermaid barrel water container in a unique way.
A plumber working in the condo I live in turned off the water without telling anyone right in the middle of my shower, so I got the Rubbermaid water barrel, took the top off and dumped it on my head to finish the shower. About 2 gallons of COLD water. Then I went down and yelled at the plumber. Water had been in there for about a year and was due for refresh but wasn't planning on dumping it on my head. COLD! Anyhow good time to remind you all to refresh water in containers from time to time.


----------



## 3percent

Got my comm stuff set up, again (it never ends!!)

Reading my Ball Blue Book.

Just ordered a 23qt pressure canner.

Set up my new backpacking tent in the back yard so I can play in it tonight. (not really prepping, but I do enjoy camping)

Tore down my Rem 700 .243 so I can set it up in my new stock.


----------



## Mish

My prep of the day...
I increased my BMI by eating incredibly bad food!! I'm hope that the extra fat will keep me warm in the harsh winter temperatures that are coming next week.


----------



## tinkerhell

Thinned out my sock drawer, will be stocking my various bags and such with spare socks.


----------



## James m

I picked up a pack of bic lighters. Put one in my pocket.


----------



## peaches

Yes, the best by date. Sorry for the confusion. I have about $200 worth of can goods.


----------



## longrider

Today I fleshed out (more) the BOB that I gave my Guy. Got him, my son and myself camo tarps, got him a hatchet, got emergency blankets, hard candies (YUMMM), bandanas, shampoos & crème rinses for < $1.00 and all at 15% off at Menards! Don't you just love a sale?


----------



## 3percent

Started my exercise back up. Had to take a few months off due to silly running injuries.

Bought a new ham radio.

Got my order confirmation for our 23 qt canner (prepping to prep!)


----------



## warrior4

Yesterday was grocery day so I was able to pick up so more canned soups, lighters, first aid supplies, and some backpacking meal-in-a-bags. Today was eye doctor day so I was able to get a year's worth of new contact lenses.


----------



## 3percent

Bought 6 pounds of ground beef on sale and air sealed it.

Actually got my pressure cooker in the mail just now! Tomorrow starts the canning orgy.


----------



## kevincali

More 30.06 rounds, more water. Went through the BOV and put aluminum intake, 4bbl carb, new brake master cylinder, new shocks, new rear tires, new water pump, new belts, oil change, etc. should be stout for a while haha

Also started laying down tile in my kitchen and dining room. I had laminate wood floor, but got tired of it. SHTF, it's a lot easier to maintain (sweep) plus its shiny, so it'll help brighten the house 

Also watered my non dormant fruit trees and plants with my stored rain water. Paid my water bill, but am trying to stick to my New Years resolution of "no city water" on my trees.


----------



## James m

Almost fell on my butt trying to get together three electric motors for recycling tomorrow. I was whacking one with a hammer but switched to a pipe wrench to get the one open.


----------



## Dmcmullen

Went out and bought water straw filter things


----------



## Will2

I am back in class. Nothing so clear as being a prep but indirect benefits in biological anthro, sociocultural anthro. The other two quite remote in second language teaching and international history. I think it is more macroapplicable.

I finally got something I can program the google glass with.

Also not really a prep but my security license was approved so all the time and money into security training finally got put into an employment result.

Ah also started up krav maga classes again at this new location and the gym of course.

I got two new workout buddies maybe three. I will see how that goes. Popped my vessels on my biceps doing shoulders.


Likely turned down a job in China today but am now eligible for a 600$ bonus at the panam games as my license came in before the deadline. (It will pay for my training and license except combat training) Well see if that happens. Maybe still go to China in may or August well see visas are a pain especially while you are a broke student.

The games will be my first experience with high profile event security.

Also picked up a book on motorcycle maintenance from the late 70s and a biology book and some history in addition to my coursebooks. The motorcycle book is older than my 84 yam verano 5xc but is a gem to find.

Also got a few small things a I wont go into but added a bit and organized my kit a bit. Winter here is a killer though.


----------



## James m

Buddy heater.


----------



## tinkerhell

I am sleeping out in the garage with my son, we are using only the gear that i keep in the garage. Its not that challenging but its fun for the 10 year old.


----------



## paraquack

And I bet he loves every minute of your time together.


----------



## SoCal92057

Purchased a new and much better tool that is something very different and using it to remove the built up snow on the roof. No problems with ice dams or water infiltration but I am concerned about the weight of the snow on the house and barn. Several years ago, we had an old barn collapse due to snow load on the roof.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Retired my leatherman multi tool to my GHB and retired my swiss army knife to the kitchen drawer.
The new recruit that replaced them was my new Kershaw Cryo.

Razor sharp outta the box. very comfortable for the EDC role.


----------



## Will2

Went second hand shopping again today most prep related book was a geo text on environmental disasters that came with a cd. Also a couple other things but not too preppy just useful


----------



## James m

I took my old swiss army knife that i had since i was 16 and replaced it with a gerber multi tool with pliers. Checked my other pocket knife and decided not to replace it.


----------



## jimLE

*i have the gerber multi tool plier..i had gotton one before 2007.i think that i had 6 or 7 years..the hing part of the plier busted up on me.but yet that was my fault,and from hard use of it over the years i had.so i went and bought me another one,on acount they are worth having to me..*


----------



## kevincali

Just finished the tile floor in my kitchen. How's that a prep? Less maintenance/easier maintenance. Don't really need cleaning supplies. Just sweep into a pile. Wipe down once in a while. 

I'll be helping a friend move later today. That means that I get to go through the junk at the house he is moving into that the previous tenants left behind. I'll see what goodies I can score


----------



## warrior4

My wife and I will be heading to the gym later today to get a good swim workout in.


----------



## 3percent

Since Saturday

Just canned a total of 10 pints of green beans (store had then on sale for 99 cents for a three pound bag. we bought 2 bags).

Bought a new GLOCK 17c (waiting for FFL transfer)

Got my new AICS stock put together on my remmy .243

Cleaning the house. (hey, i'm a fun-employed house husband!)

Learning how to use my Yaesu FT1DR VHF/UHF radio


----------



## AquaHull

20# propane fill
some jockey drawers
and a four O of bush lite


----------



## warrior4

Unplanned stop at the store yielded two folding camp shovels with a flip out pick if needed. One's going in my car the other in my wife's. I figure these small metal shovels will hold up better than a cheapo plastic one if we get stuck in the snow or some such.


----------



## jbrooks19

Fixed some vehicle issues and loaded it back up with more winter gear.


----------



## sideKahr

My emergency cooker arrived from Amazon. 
View attachment 9298

It won't work long term, but will make a few day outage a little more comfortable.


----------



## Arklatex

Got my first ever bottle of colloidal silver. And a backpacking towel for the ghb. Also shopped around looking for that revolver I want. I hit the jackpot at the lgs/pawn shop. Brand new ruger gp100 with a six inch barrel for $515. Put a down payment on it and will pay the rest next payday. Hell yeah, Arks gonna have a new toy! So excited, it will be my first full size revolver.


----------



## Desert Marine

My Preps mostly center around my homestead as this is Plan A and Plan B. So we will basically be bugging in on a Plan B situation. This meant turning my hot compost bins. We are in day 9 and it they (the compost bins) are really heating up. Nothing like fresh organic compost for the garden areas.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Got some Vertx KRYPTEK Highlander camo magazine wraps. Buying a heat gun to apply them to Pmags today.
Wondering if you guys can think of any Prepper uses for a heat gun besides applying camo wraps?


----------



## OctopusPrime

M48 Tomahawk, Protac Streamlight LED headlamp, 30 gallons of bottled water, 10 lbs of long grain rice, 4 lbs of red and black beans, 2 liters of vegetable oil, 10 lbs of dried pasta, and a French press.... flexing my muscles today thanks in part to Christmas gift cards


----------



## Prepared One

Picked up some 5.56 ammo on sale. Picked up one more 7.5 gallon jug for back up water.


----------



## sideKahr

Picked up some laundry soap, dish soap, paper plates, 1 liter waters, and of course more TP.


----------



## sideKahr

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Got some Vertx KRYPTEK Highlander camo magazine wraps. Buying a heat gun to apply them to Pmags today.
> Wondering if you guys can think of any Prepper uses for a heat gun besides applying camo wraps?


They make clear plastic window film that shrinks with heat. I put it on my basement windows every winter season. Really cuts down on the drafts.


----------



## warrior4

Got to the gym and swam two sets of 450 yards. Trying to get back into triathlon training.


----------



## 3percent

warrior4 said:


> Got to the gym and swam two sets of 450 yards. Trying to get back into triathlon training.


Oh man, I envy you! I did a years worth of tri's a few years back. Way fun. I got pretty good too. Well, then I got cocky. Then I got hurt...

Just now after 6 months off, I am running again. Wife and I are doing a two person relay for the Knoxville Marathon in March. We should do alright. I am figuring her for 1:45 and me about 1:35. Taking my training very methodical this time. No more junk miles or heavy bricks.


----------



## warrior4

3percent said:


> Oh man, I envy you! I did a years worth of tri's a few years back. Way fun. I got pretty good too. Well, then I got cocky. Then I got hurt...
> 
> Just now after 6 months off, I am running again. Wife and I are doing a two person relay for the Knoxville Marathon in March. We should do alright. I am figuring her for 1:45 and me about 1:35. Taking my training very methodical this time. No more junk miles or heavy bricks.


Same here. I had been working as a lifeguard at a gym for a while so I'd work out for around an hour or so after I got done guarding. But then I decided I wanted to be a paramedic and the time to work out consistently dropped. Oddly enough the weight on the scale started to increase after that, go figure. So now that life has settled down again I'm doing my best to get back into it. Planning on either another swim or a run around the jogging track at the gym today.


----------



## jbrooks19

Changed the oil in my BOV and greased everything. Also, tossed a case of bottled water and a few wool blankets back into my truck to replace what was used.


----------



## Will2

Heatgun - electronics. drying hair. Chemistry
Baking


----------



## Dmcmullen

Bought a Kelly kettle the base camp size


----------



## Will2

Even though I was whiped today still drug myself in for another krav maga class.

I plan on working out tommorrow and taking in the sauna as I have the day off due to personal leave of one of my professors.

Not sure what I will do other than read

My only prep in my eyes lately is trying to stay in shape.

of course there is always something

Ps anyone that is near ark2 Bruce Beach is looking for assistance with stocking some firewood.

Lookup ark2 or SAFE

I am sure he would love help on sat or sunday.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ark_Two_Shelter


----------



## phrogman

Well in the last few weeks I have replaced about half of my water supply, added about 50+ cans of chili, soups and ravioli, 20# of dried beans and 3 35 packs of bottled water, more TP and baby wipes. I also bought another fire starter.


----------



## Desert Marine

Yesterday was the take apart the battery bank piece by piece. Washed down the 24 12v batteries with. Tested and cleaned up the cables. Greased the terminals and replaced the cables. It took 5 hrs, but well worth it. I also washed down the solar panels.


----------



## Wrangler rayan

Made my 1st loaf of bread with things from my food storage. 

What good is storing food if I don't know how to cook!


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Wrangler rayan said:


> Made my 1st loaf of bread with things from my food storage.
> 
> What good is storing food if I don't know how to cook!


Enter the Peanut butter & Jelly sandwich.


----------



## jimLE

*here's a lil prep i got yesterday.only paid $5.30 with tax for it..and its a hole lot brighter then what i thought it would be*


----------



## 3percent

Changed the oil in my truck.

Replaced the radio power cables in my truck from the CB and 2 meter Amateur Radio.

Ran 3 miles.


----------



## AquaHull

Varget,200 FED210M's,100 Sierra 1530,50 new WIN 24 brass,Lee Ultimate Die Set in 243


----------



## Arklatex

Picked up am air rifle that was on sale at Walmart. It is a ruger Blackhawk elite. It claims to put out 1200 fps and it is a spring, break barrel type. Only 80 bux, normally 99. Has a 4x scope. I set it up and got it sighted in. So far it has minute of squirrel head accuracy. Only downside is it is stamped made in china.


----------



## OctopusPrime

Arklatex said:


> Picked up am air rifle that was on sale at Walmart. It is a ruger Blackhawk elite. It claims to put out 1200 fps and it is a spring, break barrel type. Only 80 bux, normally 99. Has a 4x scope. I set it up and got it sighted in. So far it has minute of squirrel head accuracy. Only downside is it is stamped made in china.


I really want a air rifle but don't know which kind to get. still looking for one


----------



## OctopusPrime

today 15 gallons of water, great northern beans on sale down 20 cents from regular price so I bought all they had left which was only 6 cans, dried mango and apricots, 1 jar peanut butter, 8 lbs sugar, 8 lbs flour, pickles, 2 lbs shelled peanuts, canned tomato, tea tree oil...


----------



## Arklatex

OctopusPrime said:


> I really want a air rifle but don't know which kind to get. still looking for one


I really wasn't sure myself. I did some research and decided I wanted a spring powered model in .177 caliber. They seem to have plenty of power for game up to rabbit size, maybe larger... I only went with the ruger because it was on sale. Another plus for airguns is that the pellets are really cheap and easy to stack deep. A small tin of 250 hunting pellets is 5 dollars out here. 1000 rounds for 20 bucks is easy to do.


----------



## OctopusPrime

ya to bad they don't sell .40 that cheap ^^, let me know if the gun is any good when you sight it and shoot it.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Got a couple of higher end air rifles that run on high pressure air. 3000psi. The .22 goes through a phone book. Acts like a bolt action with a 10 shot clip. Really good for small game but a .22LR is better in terms of going all day. The air tank needs to be refilled after 30 shots or you bring a spare. They aren't cheap but neither is a quality .22 LR. There are quality nitro piston air rifles out there that act the same as spring but they don't lose velocity over time do the piston.


----------



## OctopusPrime

TacticalCanuck said:


> Got a couple of higher end air rifles that run on high pressure air. 3000psi. The .22 goes through a phone book. Acts like a bolt action with a 10 shot clip. Really good for small game but a .22LR is better in terms of going all day. The air tank needs to be refilled after 30 shots or you bring a spare. They aren't cheap but neither is a quality .22 LR. There are quality nitro piston air rifles out there that act the same as spring but they don't lose velocity over time do the piston.


Which are the best silent ones? the reason I want a air gun is to hunt without being heard as much as possible at least.

Edit: can you post brands and models please


----------



## paraquack

OctopusPrime said:


> today 15 gallons of water, great northern beans on sale down 20 cents from regular price so I bought all they had left which was only 6 cans, dried mango and apricots, 1 jar peanut butter, 8 lbs sugar, 8 lbs flour, pickles, 2 lbs shelled peanuts, canned tomato, tea tree oil...


Where the heck are you. I can't find Great Northern beans to save my soul down here.


----------



## 8301

OctopusPrime said:


> Which are the best silent ones? the reason I want a air gun is to hunt without being heard as much as possible at least.
> 
> Edit: can you post brands and models please


A .22 bolt action shooting shorts (under 1100 fps so you don't break the sound barrier) is quieter than an air rifle. You can actually hear the hammer hitting the pin in the bolt there is so little noise from the shell.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

OctopusPrime said:


> Which are the best silent ones? the reason I want a air gun is to hunt without being heard as much as possible at least.
> 
> Edit: can you post brands and models please


We are going a little off topic so my apologies.

Hatsan at44 silent version. Any silent version really of any Hatsan PCP airgun would be a prize. On my want list is a PCP carbine or pistol that is totally illegal in my country but any 16 year old can buy in yours. Benjamine Maurader it has a barrel shroud and is something like 77 db which is about as loud as two beers crackin at the same time.

For nitro piston any break barrel will suffice if your even only slightly mechanically inclined as a coversion kit is readily available so if you have a fav you can convert it. New, gamo has the silent cat which again has some kind of shroud and is totally neat. Mileage may vary some love em some hate em. Just like anything.

Airgun web on youtube covers everything airgun you could ever hope and has indepth reviews of all the mentioned airguns. No im not affiliated in any way other than as a subscriber. The host does a very complete review with accuracy tests at various ranges real world velocity results and more. And if you browse his channel you will find more info than i could ever quote in a reply. If your serious check em out. Find one you like and then shop for the best price.

Airgunning can be addictive. You have been warned


----------



## Will2

Had a flatmate join me at the gym. Gave some tips as he is a gym newb. Suppose to workout tonight with another. Getting back into daily workouts. Split between weight training swimming and krav maga. My goal is to improve my WFX Fit test time of 11:03 anything better. Also I want get in better shape for the panam games as I am hopeful the security job there will go ahead. 

Other than working out just studying human biology today.


----------



## Slippy

Will said:


> Had a flatmate join me at the gym. Gave some tips as he is a gym newb. Suppose to workout tonight with another. Getting back into daily workouts. Split between weight training swimming and krav maga. My goal is to improve my WFX Fit test time of 11:03 anything better. Also I want get in better shape for the panam games as I am hopeful the security job there will go ahead.
> 
> Other than working out just studying human biology today.


Will,
I must say, you are indeed an International Man of Mystery and Debonaire! From your picture alone, I'm sure you've blazed a trail through the ladies of Longlac, Ontario!


----------



## jeff70

Finally have a chainsaw (wife got it for my birthday) now I can work on getting my woodpile up to par


----------



## Slippy

jeff70 said:


> Finally have a chainsaw (wife got it for my birthday) now I can work on getting my woodpile up to par


Cool Jeff!
Did you get a Stihl?


----------



## jeff70

I wish, Got a Poulan pro 18" from lowes, cut up a cherry tree today and it seems to be a pretty good saw.


----------



## tinkerhell

I started with an electric homelite which I still use for wood pallets. But now I have a poulan pro 16" for cutting logs. The poulan pro is a significant time and work saver. I haven't had any concerns or problems with it but I only have about 30 hours of cutting time on it. 

Initially, I found it hard to start until I learned to follow the recomended starting procedure. Whoda thunk that?


----------



## Arklatex

I had a Poulan 16". It was ok but I ruined it with ethanol gas after only 3 seasons. Now I have a big bad stihl that I run treated gas through. I will never not own a stihl again, once you go that route you will never go back. Just my opinion. 

My prep of the weekend was getting a solo stove for my get home bag and I bought another bbq size propane tank for my mr. Heaters. Now I have 3 which will last awhile to keep warm in a winter power outage.


----------



## tinkerhell

Today, I chopped wood to keep at full readiness for a winter blizzard...then the weather alert radio sounded off with a 'heavy rainfall warning' LOL


----------



## jeff70

Arklatex said:


> I had a Poulan 16". It was ok but I ruined it with ethanol gas after only 3 seasons. Now I have a big bad stihl that I run treated gas through. I will never not own a stihl again, once you go that route you will never go back. Just my opinion.
> 
> My prep of the weekend was getting a solo stove for my get home bag and I bought another bbq size propane tank for my mr. Heaters. Now I have 3 which will last awhile to keep warm in a winter power outage.


Yea my dad has a stihl, Awsome saw but out of my price range right now.


----------



## jeff70

Forgot to mention that we got a small fuel disk stove and a Volcano cooker for Xmas, we might not have much but we have plenty of ways to cook and keep warm.


----------



## Will2

Gym again with anither flatmate and his lady friend. more studying... also share a wonderful tip preserved grape leaf with vinegar. So good to use the leafs as a wrap with fish or tofu you can wrap the tofu and put it on a george forman grill and let all the moisture grill out. For fish grill it fist until it is flat and grilled then rip the fishbone out and use the fillets wrapped in the grape leaf. Grapes grow everywhere consider them


----------



## sideKahr

Went through the medications listed on the thread "15 Over the Counter Medications to Stock Up On" and purchased 6 items that were not in the house. Thanks Murphy.

Also purchased a woodland camo wrap for the Mini-14. 40% off.


----------



## James m

Researched birthday candles as a way to keep warm. But on average they only burn for 8 minutes. Stuck in a vehicle type thing. $1 for a dozen. Decided against it.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

The wife and I plus my daughter were home on winter break, decided to go thru the med chest. threw out a lot of stuff years past best if used by date. Burned my hand with bacon grease over the weekend. Did not have any tape that would stick to skin for more than 10 seconds. We talk about expiration dates on food, but what about med supplies? Some good tape would not even stick to itself!! Had no idea tape would not remain sticky!! How the heck will you keep a bandage on!! Yes, ACE will work, but not sterile after the first use. WOW,basic med preps not even on the radar screen! So many things slip under the table.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Maybe I should have a supply of duck tape.


----------



## paraquack

Tape is not designed to be sterile because it is not meant to go directly onto a wound. Use a flat gauze pad (called a dressing, I prefer non-stick) first with an antibiotic for most but not all wounds. If you change the "dressing" the new one is sterile. 
Here's a link to the US military first aid manual. It's pretty good, but won't replace hands on training.
http://www.au.af.mil/au/awc/awcgate/army/fm4_25x11.pdf


----------



## warrior4

Just got back from the gym and a three mile journey around the jogging track. I need to get back there more often, but it's a start to get back to where I used tp be.


----------



## Will2

warrior4 said:


> Just got back from the gym and a three mile journey around the jogging track. I need to get back there more often, but it's a start to get back to where I used tp be.


 GOOD stuff. I am recovering today only had about 30 minutes of rec swimming and time in the sauna today. Last night swimming for healing.. and I did another krav class, and before that I tried out the conditioning class for krav for the first time. It wasn't that bad at all, but the two back to back tired me out while 1 hour of exercise is sort of not too difficult two hours is like a weight training session. I also found out that the krav class I asked about at the begining of term and told didnt exist, indeed does exist as one of my off campus krav instructors is teaching it. It was 25 which is massively cheap for 8 krav classes that includ gun and knife defence. I did gun and knife defence twice already for my security training but another time won't hurt so I singed up for the on campus one too

which unsuprisingly is full. Tomorrow is another day I may not work out as I have a work workout working out while arranging an assignment then a session with one flatmate, then the krav class on Thursday. Im due to workout with a flatmate on friday too so it should keep me busy.

In good news I am closer to getting that fur conservation couse lined up for the spring.

So havn't prepped much at all... pretty much broke here, so no material prepped likely any time soon just working out and studies.


----------



## Piratesailor

Stocked up on some over the counter meds...

And took an anti nausea pill tonight Just in case the tv lands on a channel and I hesr Obama.


----------



## Arklatex

Today was trash burning day at casa de arklatex. Today I practiced my survival fire starting skills with a new method. Normally I would use a ferro rod and cottonball to start the fire, just for practice. Reason being that is what I carry in my ghb. If I'm lazy I'll use a bic. Today I mixed it up and tried a magnesium bar. I shaved off some flakes with the included hacksaw blade and used natural tinder. It was a great success! I may have to incorporate this thing into one of my kits. Only issue was it was the first time I've used it and the weather was clear and calm. I can see wind being a big weakness with this thing.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Used up three rain checks and 6 coupons to purchase another 30 cans of campbells soup at 30¢ a can 25 tomato and 5 chicken noodle (purchased 50 cans last week)


----------



## kevincali

Pulled some weeds to throw in the compost. Then turned the compost. 

Watered from my rainwater stores. Used 110 gallons watering only the non dormant trees. That number will double this spring. 

Got the ball rolling on getting some signs made. Gonna sit at the end of my road with crates full of extra fruits (oranges, lemons. Limes, etc) to make extra cash. 

Looks like I may be losing my job. Coworker threatened my life. I told the manager, and I get in trouble. So I may be looking for alternative money ideas again. Thankfully while I have been working at this job, I've put a bit into my preps  I could go about a year without working. Actually thinking of having my natural gas turned off. Wouldn't have that bill. That'd be nice.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Six pack of Lancer magazines (30 round .556) arrived today in my mailbox. Was $55 total, no shipping charge.
New Spyderco knife arrived a couple days ago.


----------



## Kauboy

Added 3 boxes of hot cocoa mix, 3 cans of ravioli, and 2 bags of freeze dried coffee to the shelves.
Also, the 275gal water tote in the backyard finally filled up last night!
Changed oil in both vehicles and topped off the anti-freeze.


----------



## James m

4 pounds of candy corn. Separated into smaller portions.


----------



## warrior4

Got two more Mountain Home meal in a bag's to add to the growing stash.


----------



## kevincali

Kind of an accidental prep. I bought a gun bag from a friend for $8. Brand new he bought on sale. Put my 30.06 in there. 

Also got more bulk gun cleaning patches and some professional greenhouses from Wally World. Hoping to start tomatoes here soon. Maybe.


----------



## James m

18 eggs from a friend with chickens. Their daily total is usually 18.


----------



## Will2

More working out and krav


----------



## Dalarast

As I am coming home from being overseas I felt the best gift to myself in my downtime as I said earlier is to use my smoker, while brewing beer, and making bullets... so I went ahead and ordered two kits from Austin Home Brew (Green Flash clone of their California IPA and AHS Red Irish Ale). I also ordered two cheese making kits for the wife to try out as well. 

Why is this a prep? We all need skills... and who doesn't like beer and cheese? Brushing up on my brewing that I couldn't practice while deployed is a great practice... and after practice and fermentation the end product is quiet tasty too. 

And after a year a way... its good to be creative!


----------



## warrior4

Heading out right now to get the brakes on my car fixed.


----------



## James m

My watch as pictured left needs a new battery. Its running 5 minutes behind and i reset it two hours ago.


----------



## Prepadoodle

I got a USGI surplus M-3 medic bag so I can update and reorganize my car/range trauma kit.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Swapped my EDC flashlight for one that takes the same battery as my head lamp and swapped the batteries around to have a single refill on my person instead of a single refill for 2 battery types. Topped my gas tank up and put the TC mobile through a car wash for free thanks to a neighbour with a 1x a day pass who didn't need it today. And she needed it after my hunt Sunday.


----------



## James m

James m said:


> My watch as pictured left needs a new battery. Its running 5 minutes behind and i reset it two hours ago.


This is what one of these things looks like inside. Yes I know its a little dirty, but I don't think people here are the type to keep things in a glass case.

I got the wrong battery. Watch batteries are always a sea of compatible models. And radio shack moved or closed.


----------



## paraquack

Filled up the tank on the car, just in case the snow storm affects my area.:distracted:
Ok, I actually got 60 pound of propane.


----------



## Arklatex

I was at the pet store today and finally got around to having some tags engraved with their names and my contact info. Now I am prepared if they were to somehow get lost.


----------



## paraquack

Arklatex said:


> I was at the pet store today and finally got around to having some tags engraved with their names and my contact info. Now I am prepared if they were to somehow get lost.


What about chipping your pets? Tags can come off or be thrown away by thief. A short time ago a trucker in a North West state found a lost dog, decided to keep it. Out east, a week later, he took it to the vet and found it was chipped. Dog got home after a nice trip, but it got home.


----------



## GasholeWillie

Prep of the day! Replaced the wicks in my oil lamps, all was set for the night without electricity from the storm that never came. Actually I even fired them up to make sure all worked as planned. I bought a butane Ronson lighter a few weeks ago for $4, has a jet flame that shoots about 2-3", great for lighting something horizontally.


----------



## warrior4

My local store had a coupon for $2 off a Nalgene bottle, so picked that up when I went to the store today to get some things which also included a small bottle of honey, stored right that stuff never goes bad. Also had a nice three mile jog around the jogging track at the gym.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I ordered a spear/harpoon X2 to try out for my BOB.

Smooth Blade
Outdoor Full Serrated Edge Blade Knife Fishing Harpoon Flake EDC Survival Tool | eBay

Serrated Blade
Outdoor Full Serrated Edge Blade Knife Fishing Harpoon Flake EDC Survival Tool | eBay

I figured it would be useful to lash on to a stick so I could spear fish or frogs or ??? I ordered it 21 Jan, so lets see how long it takes to get here. It is coming from Hong Kong.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

*Dental Extraction Kit*

I ordered a dental extraction kit for my medical kit with Christmas gift money.

8 Pcs Basic Dental Surgery Extracting Extraction Forceps Elevators Set Kit | eBay

I made an offer of $15.00 and they accepted it.

Never know when you might have to pull a tooth.


----------



## Slippy

I've had a helluva time finding a holster that will fit my full size S&W M&P's when I attach a Light and my man Rob Roy at Black River Outpost found one for me, and I just got confirmation that it shipped. Excellent!

Also Mrs Slippy picked up 24 bars of Ivory Soap, two large bottles of lamp oil, extra wicks, a handful of toothbrushes and toothpastes, shampoo, candles and cheap laundry detergents from the dollar store; all of which we'll put in our long term storage containers.

Last but not least, I've been eyeing a Rocket Stove for at least a year or so and just bought the Silver Fire Rocket Stove! This will give us a little more cooking space vs the Solo Stoves. I'll review it when it arrives.


----------



## Arklatex

Mega score for me today. I finally got my ruger gp100. It is freaking amazing! As soon as I got home I totally disassembled it and cleaned it with hoppes #9 followed by a light oiling. This wheelgun is built like a tank! Tested function and off to the back 40 for some fun. It was very accurate and the trigger is excellent. Highly recommended!


----------



## Slippy

Arklatex said:


> Mega score for me today. I finally got my ruger gp100. It is freaking amazing! As soon as I got home I totally disassembled it and cleaned it with hoppes #9 followed by a light oiling. This wheelgun is built like a tank! Tested function and off to the back 40 for some fun. It was very accurate and the trigger is excellent. Highly recommended!


Good Going!!!! The Ruger GP100 has been on my list for a while. I've got to quit making lists or start going in debt...too many projects not enough money.

Seriously, good for you Ark. You got a fine wheel gun there.

Slip


----------



## HuntingHawk

Added another 2L plastic juice bottle with a mix of pinto & great northern beans.


----------



## 6811

got me an AR pistol... 10.5 inch barrel. going to SBR it soon as i get my gun trust.


----------



## Will2

Encountered a group of Mormon's today while waiting for a bus. Nice chap from California with the last name Jenkins. I have the utmost respect for those blokes, fairing the freezing Canadian winter grossly underdressed, and keeping to their mission. 

For anyone interested mormon.org 226-828-5233. Remember these guys can teach you a thing or two about prepping, they are one of the largest prepping communities out there.

Also went to Krav Maga today second day in a row. My hands and feet are healing but still pretty glaring wounds on my hands. 

I also think I strained a bicep muscle right getting close to the elbow but on the side of the bicep.I hope I wake up with a non sore arm. Today was sort of fun, in addition to striking, we also did some choke combos, but best of all we got to run the gauntlet today and be the gauntlet, which is like the funnest thing so far. 

I don't have much time tommorrow as I am starting observing Graudutes level foreign students improve their speaking ability tommorrow, as such I don't think I will make it a third day in a row but I have on campus Krav on Thursday. Light swimming today also. It is sort of lame that fitness is my prep but I am utterly broke right now.


Also I am indirectly learning about foraging in my readings for Biological Anthropology as I am learning about primate diet currently. Which ties in a little to human food sources and methods to obtain primate food sources.


----------



## sideKahr

Just ordered a no tipover propane tank base for my back-up heater.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Arklatex said:


> Mega score for me today. I finally got my ruger gp100. It is freaking amazing! As soon as I got home I totally disassembled it and cleaned it with hoppes #9 followed by a light oiling. This wheelgun is built like a tank! Tested function and off to the back 40 for some fun. It was very accurate and the trigger is excellent. Highly recommended!


What flavor GP 100 did you get? The match champion looks great. I have the Wiley Clapp blued edition.


----------



## kevincali

Stocked up on some lead away wipes for my sp101. Hate seein the stainless with burns on it, even though I clean it religiously. I was told its the nature of the beast with stainless revolvers. 

Also got another bike (26") because my other bike is a 20" and not too comfortable for me. 

I'm sure there will be more, as the day has only been on for 3 hours


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Today i rounded out my working knives with a schrade 9. I picked up 300 lumen high power mini flash lights, small water tight aluminum pill containers 200 feet of paracord some ferro rods and a 10 x12 high quality bush crafters tarp water proof and the whole 9 yards. 

All i really need is a quality modular sleeping bag system im looking at military ones now. Problem is i need 4 so i better sell a kidney or something lol


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Read up about a tropical form of menegitis that is present on the Big Island and other tropical locations: RAT LUNGWORM.
Wash your fresh produce & knock snails off your rain catchments before they get into the tank and ALWAYS filter your water.
RAT LUNGWORM is made in a contagious form to human when Snails eat Rat feces. The lungworm's almost microscopic eggs & larvae which are very small can survive over time in water tanks and on the moisture on vegetables if ingested can enter the bloodstream, penetrate the blood brain barrier and the larvae can hatch inside the brain. If the victim doesn't die from increased brain pressure inside the skull, the usual permanent side affects can include permanent brain damage & paralysis. This is an under reported illness & 6/7 reported cases were on the Big island. Underreported because it is hard to diagnose. Usually this is caught only when the victim presents at an Emergency room.


----------



## OctopusPrime

found 1 pound bags of rice on sale for 79 cents each!! I picked up 8 of them


----------



## 8301

Received some spare mags I recently ordered for the 6.8, the M1 Carbine, and the 45ACP. Now if only the 200 rds of lead nosed M1 Carbine ammo I ordered would arrive. Cheaper than Dirt .com can be a slow shipper.


----------



## kevincali

Broke down and cleaned my .357 I haven't shot it since I cleaned it last, but you'd be surprised at how dirty it gets riding in an ankle holster. 

Hung out at a friends ranch today. Gonna get some sugar cane to plant, and reserved a new orange tree "golden nugget". 

Put my newest truck for sale. I have my eyes on a dodge w350 4x4. Needs a motor, that I just happen to have sitting next to my house looking for a home  I may buy the truck, then stuff the motor in, and resell if my other truck hasn't sold. Otherwise my new BOV will be a 1 ton 4x4


----------



## Prepared One

I added a couple of Neck Gators for wife and I plus another water filter straw. Picked up some 5.56 for the AR.


----------



## littleblackdevil

I started reviewing this site again after going AWOl for a bit. Work sucks!


----------



## Mish

littleblackdevil said:


> I started reviewing this site again after going AWOl for a bit. Work sucks!


Welcome back!!!
That working stuff will kill ya!!


----------



## HuntingHawk

Eight quart jars of various types of crackers.


----------



## Boss Dog

Installed quad-rail forearm & red dot sight on my AK. Now she's bad to the bone! 
Yeah, they're big boned but, she's still purdy in an ugly sort of way.


----------



## Wryter

Yesterday I finished off another 16' x 4' x 12" raised bed garden, bringing my total to five. Today I intend to plant it with cold weather heirloom crops like de Ciccio broccoli, Touchon carrots, Bloomsdale Long Standing spinach, and Purple Top White Globe turnips. Then I'll install the PVC and plastic hoop house cover over the bed.

Next up, sawzalling a bunch of pallets apart to build a chicken coop.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Fight Lite Mag Dump bag by Tactical Tailor arrived yesterday.


----------



## Seneca

A case of ammo and a couple of smithsharp diamond knife sharpeners. Still looking to get an emberlit twig stove.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Attached a Web Dominator [got it with my new Fight lite Mag Dump bag] to my 5.11 RUSH 24 backpack to hold the Camelback Antidote water tube firmly in place. Keeps constant slack amount between the tube & the exit point from the bladder and stays exactly where I want it... Better than just a Tac Tie.


----------



## Arklatex

Rotated out the dog food in my doggy go bucket. 

Hit the discount camping aisle at Walmart and ended up with a Coleman full tang camp knife that is built surprisingly stout for a Chinese blade, a stainless hip flask to hold my everclear alky stove fuel in my ghb, and a tin of 250 Crossman pellets for the air rifle. All totaled out under $20.


----------



## tinkerhell

I've been helping my son put together a 72Hr emergency kit for his 'Preparedness badge' in Cub Scouts. 

Been having fun planning the meals so they are shelf stable, and require no cooking or just hot water. 

I won't use the word MRE because these meals will have to be rotated out once or twice a year. Should be no problem with family camps in the summer, and scout camps in the winter.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

i'm testing out a new 5volt solar charger. it is dark here. it is working off of a lamp. i have high hopes for sure


----------



## tinkerhell

TacticalCanuck said:


> i'm testing out a new 5volt solar charger. it is dark here. it is working off of a lamp. i have high hopes for sure


how long is the cord on your lamp? hehe

jk


----------



## James m

Have you tried powering a light with a solar panel , and pointing the light to power the panel? In a dark room of course.


----------



## tinkerhell

Here's 3 days worth of tasty and not so tasty food for 3 people.

Got a question for you.....

I'd like to package it into 3 packages, 1 for each day.

However, I think I might be able to jam it all into a 5 gallon bucket if I don't package into 3 packages.....

What would you do?


----------



## paraquack

You could probably get it into a 5 gal. bucket, but what's the remote control for?
I didn't see any water. You go with the dehydrated water like me?
Dehydrated Water


----------



## tinkerhell

lol The water is on another table. 3 people x 3 bottles per day x 3 days, plus an additional 5 gallons for cooking.

And, the remote control doubles as a food tray when my food gets low for the superbowl.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

tinkerhell said:


> how long is the cord on your lamp? hehe
> 
> jk


Longer than most! (Never called it a lamp before i gues it does light them up!)


----------



## longrider

Well, I got out of bed this morning, and I'm almost done with my first cup of coffee. That is my kick-start. My brain is still foggy, so I don't have a plan formulated yet. I think it will be working with the horses. I haven't ridden them this winter, and it's time to refresh their memories. I will also order a work harness for one of my horses, today. Since my young horse Lars is almost as tall as my seasoned horse, Teddy, I now have a good team of draft crosses. They have both been used in teams, so the next step is to get them used to working together. Lars went from around 900 lbs this summer, to about 1100 lbs right now, and still growing. Teddy runs about 1150 or so.

I saw a 2 bottom plow that I'll make a bid on next week. I'll just make contact, as this is being used as a lawn ornament. See what kind of response I get. Maybe make a new friend, who knows?


----------



## paraquack

Do you at least lunge them?


----------



## littleblackdevil

At the risk of exposing how much of a dork I am I spent an unspecified amount of my Friday night practicing tying some knots. Havent done any in a while and thought I may aswell brush up


----------



## just mike

Rescued a 50ft antenna tower and brought it home for refurb and paint. Next step is to take it to the BOL and erect it.


----------



## paraquack

Nah, I'm not going to say it. And I dare anyone else to say it. At least he didn't say get it up.


----------



## Will2

Sore.


Still just working out gym swimming and showing up for the krav maga classes.

Found out about a mideival fighting arts group that runs tomorrow 730 to 9 then from 9to 10 I have the on campus krav.

Had a first aid situation this week. Instructor for krav suffered an training injury. appeared to be in alittle shock. gave me a chance to apply my first aid training

Time is going fast. Still totally broke and stuck around campus. So sore.


It shows how easy it is to seriously get injured


Also started looking into epigenetics... Very useful longterm prepping post shtf prepping knowledge


----------



## 8301

Ordered an additional 350 rounds of .40 and 5 hi-cap mags for the new .40 caliber carbine. I try to maintain 1000 shells for each rifle and 500 rounds for each primary pistol. Odd rifles (like the 22-250)and pistols (like the 38 special) get at least 200 rnds each.

I realize some people keep many thousands of rounds for each weapon but I figure that if I require 3000+ shells for each of my weapons I'd be shot long before I can shoot that many bullets. But in a tight situation I don't figure on chasing every dropped mag so I try to spend cash on extra mags. That will give me seven 17 round mags for the carbine (I have thirteen mags for my 6.8 rifle) along with 5+ mags for every primary pistol.

I heard somewhere that the average US solider shoots something like 48,000 rounds for each enemy killed (I'm sure training is included in that number) but out here we all tend to hit with the 1st shot while hunting so we know how to shoot straight while a bit excited looking at that 10 point buck or fat rabbit. In a super heavy shooting situation I doubt I'd make it since I'm only a fair shot so no need for 80 pounds (10,000 rounds) of ammo per rifle.


----------



## kevincali

My prep(s) for the last few days

Continue assembling my other truck. Lots and lots of cleaning/degreasing/painting.

Pulling weeds/yard work to add to the compost bin. I turned and watered it a few days ago and it dropped in size (working I guess. Been adding to this pile for about 4 years haha)

Also sold my first bag of oranges legitimately 

And my "biggest" prep so far? I got my water bill, and it is cut in half, yes HALF of last month. I contribute this to using my rainwater for food trees/plants. I made it a New Years resolution to water only from my stored rainwater. I bet it's working!


----------



## Arklatex

^^^ good job ^^^

I received an order from amazon.

A bahco laplander folding saw

A condor pouch that holds a nalgene bottle for my ghb.

I am impressed with the pouch and will probably order another 3. 1 to balance my bag and 2 for the wife's bag. Gotta love the modular packs that accept molle.

I will be testing out the laplander next week. It seems at first glance to live up to the hype. It will make a great companion to my ax and esee 4.


----------



## Will2

FoolAmI said:


> Ordered an additional 350 rounds of .40 and 5 hi-cap mags for the new .40 caliber carbine. I try to maintain 1000 shells for each rifle and 500 rounds for each primary pistol. Odd rifles (like the 22-250)and pistols (like the 38 special) get at least 200 rnds each.
> 
> I realize some people keep many thousands of rounds for each weapon but I figure that if I require 3000+ shells for each of my weapons I'd be shot long before I can shoot that many bullets. But in a tight situation I don't figure on chasing every dropped mag so I try to spend cash on extra mags. That will give me seven 17 round mags for the carbine (I have thirteen mags for my 6.8 rifle) along with 5+ mags for every primary pistol.
> 
> I heard somewhere that the average US solider shoots something like 48,000 rounds for each enemy killed (I'm sure training is included in that number) but out here we all tend to hit with the 1st shot while hunting so we know how to shoot straight while a bit excited looking at that 10 point buck or fat rabbit. In a super heavy shooting situation I doubt I'd make it since I'm only a fair shot so no need for 80 pounds (10,000 rounds) of ammo per rifle.


Bad aim isn't the reason. There is a lot of shooting from behind cover in the direction of the enemy as opposed to target shooting.

Pin em and keep probing.

In war people move in cover.

Its not like they are going to stage a firefight from a position they are visible.

Very sore.

At the north rend mideival combat meeting today met a sabre epee fencing group probably check the out on saturday

Even padded swordplay can be painful.


----------



## Becca

Wandered into a gun store I had never been in, searching for 22lr ammo, bought a new walther p22q urban camo. Was not on my list but wanted a smaller carry/conceal gun. Liked the looks of the ruger 22 but the the slide was so much smoother on the walther ( have nerve damage in my hands) that I had to go with the walther. Shotgun is next.


----------



## SAR-1L

I bought my first AR-15/M4 Hybrid. chambered for .556/.223


----------



## warrior4

Yesterday was pay day for me and Mrs. warrior4 so today was grocery day. In addition to normal groceries, which means we're stocked up for at least two weeks if it came to it, I was also able to get some more medical supplies and a few more Mountain House meals. I was also able to get a few more ounces of silver and added to my reserve cash fund. All in all a pretty good day.


----------



## SAR-1L

Today was a soft case for the rifle, and 100 rounds for sighting her in, and hopefully some extra for fun.
Other things paying bills, making phone calls, new tags for the truck, gas in the tank.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Today we did a small inventory of emergency supplies, and purchased one oz. of .999 fine silver.


----------



## Slippy

Cleaned up the range and then "Tagged and Bagged" some brass. Organized enough to fill;

3.5 one gallon ziploc bags of .223/5.56; 
1 gal bag of .45 acp; 
1 gal bag of 9mm; 
1/2 gal bag of .38spc; 
and 1/2 gal bag of .270 win.

Could be some reloading equipment in my future one day! 

View attachment 9752


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Heck of a lot of rounds Slip! Nice cache! 

I packed and repacked my EDC then went for a nice hour long walk in the freezing rain to see how it does. It did well. I'm still thawing  Aside from that, thanks to the forum, my lack of a solid radio solution has me on the scout for something in that dept. So researching reliable am/fm/short wave radio in as compact and portable a form factor as possible. prefer either rechargeable or AA. I can already handle both.


----------



## James m

TacticalCanuck said:


> Heck of a lot of rounds Slip! Nice cache!
> 
> I packed and repacked my EDC then went for a nice hour long walk in the freezing rain to see how it does. It did well. I'm still thawing  Aside from that, thanks to the forum, my lack of a solid radio solution has me on the scout for something in that dept. So researching reliable am/fm/short wave radio in as compact and portable a form factor as possible. prefer either rechargeable or AA. I can already handle both.


C Crane SW Pocket Radio: 




I have had this one for 4 years, it lives in my truck. 70 hours on two AA. Sometimes mine is finicky.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Packed away a couple of more buckets of magazines and got them stored away… starting to get this rats nest organized.

Cooked with some storage food, made chili… it was bland, but we dolled up the left overs.


----------



## 8301

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Packed away a couple of more buckets of magazines and got them stored away&#8230; starting to get this rats nest organized.
> 
> Cooked with some storage food, made chili&#8230; it was bland, but we dolled up the left overs.


Yea, Most long term storage food is pretty bland. Keep an eye out for spices to add to your preps. Not just salt and pepper but all of the goos stuff the lady of the house adds to her favorite recipes. Mot cowboys carried Tobasco Sauce 100 year ago since it was easy to carry, didn't spoil, and added a lot of flavor to bland food on the cattle drives.


----------



## phrogman

Filled up another 5 gal bucket of rice and beans. I can get almost 2 20# bags in each bucket. I also got a big mouth nalgene bottle for my edc and a small am/fm radio that fits in a altoids can with the earphones.


----------



## Will2

Midterm studying learning some useful tips from my bio anthro on foraging


Also interesting notes on hormonal variation in social and asocial interactions 

Amongst other things


----------



## shooter

planted my seeds in containers so after the last frost I can plant them in my garden, and moved around my rain catchment system to make it more effective for the next rain...


----------



## kevincali

Got some seeds started, bought some beefsteak seeds, pulled some weeds, added to the compost, watered my trees, worked on my trucks a bit. Code enforcement has been cruising up and down my street, so I've been cleaning like a madman. 

Got a scrap metal pile started. 

Been super super busy on the yard now that I'm not working!


----------



## SAR-1L

Finally got the new 12 hour shift I was hoping for at the facility where I work.
So 3 days on 4 off alt week 4 days on 3 days off. Since I am not really paid enough
to make ends meet and have any extra I am currently prepping a new resume for a
part time job hopefully in a capacity which will keep some of my desired skill sets sharp,
that or will help me master something medical/trauma related.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Cleaned my Lowa hiking boots yesterday & applying Obenauf's leather oil and protectant wax on them today.


----------



## Prepared One

Added A Smith & Wesson M&P 9mm. Picked up some 556 ammo.


----------



## turbo6

New knife, sharpening stones, holster, machete and Fenix torch via Amazon.


----------



## kevincali

Been cleaning up the yard. Took a load of scrap in (extra/no good parts from my truck resto)
I put the money away and am forgetting about it. Wait. What money?!?
And it doesn't seem like a prep, but I deleted my Facebook account. Takes 2 weeks to totally delete, but it's for the better. I feel better already! That place is such a time waster!

Pulled weeds yesterday to add to the compost bin. Bin is full, trash bin is almost full. Pulled so many damn weeds, my thumbs and index fingers hurt bad. Really bad lol.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Picked up 2 med kits and some wet fire and a fire steel. 1 4 person kit for the far day bag and 1 person kit for my EDC. Wet fire for both bags and the fire steel to replace a 3rd lighter with. EDC has a fire steel 2 lighters and 2 wet fires now just in case. 

A light my fire fire steel was 12 bucks but instantly threw generous Sparks and of the fire steels I've used its hands down the best.


----------



## James m

Im going to throw together a small kit with a 4x6 fishing box. I was going to run out and get one, but i just realized i have one here already. Pictures later!


----------



## SAR-1L

Paid taxes, took the sights back, ordered some new sights. Couldn't get the others to zero in even at 15 feet for my rifle. 
Had a guy who is an m4 tech for Fort Carson look at them he said they seemed really jacked up, not a user error as I was
blaming myself for.

Probably going to be a couple new weeks for the new sights come in, so I reconditioned the leather on my old justin boots
which are my daily shit kickers, and then sold off some of my old graphic software, and stashed back some cash for a rainy day.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Shoots and I picked up more silver, a new fire starter, practiced alternative uses for tampons, and made some videos on some basic firearms drills.


----------



## Prepared One

It's Commision pay day! I feel a trip to the Army surplus and gun shop coming on. I am at least getting a few more 30 round mags and a box of ammo. Also, picking up can storage racks so I can orginaze the pantry better.


----------



## paraquack

Surprisingly my little winter garden has survived all my efforts to keep it alive. Replaced one tomato plant and added 2 new ones, and some broccoli and pepper plants. Added a lavender flower to try and attract more insects for pollination. Still need to build the frame for shade. 
Added 4 new mags for the AR and checked the .45 ACP bad zero. Don't understand how it got knocked around but zero was way off according to the laser. Now to get out and finish sighting it in. 
Wife couldn't wait for Valentine's Day and gave me a game camera early. Now to set it up and play with it and see how well it works.


----------



## Arklatex

My prep of the day was dog training.

Took one of my lab pups (15 months old) out for a woods walk and some training. Ended up walking about 5 miles according to the pedometer on my phone. Didn't see much in the way of wildlife except a few squirrels and a rabbit. The pup is really coming along in her training! I used to have some issues with her exploring and not coming back ever time I call her but she has it down pat now. We found an old spike deer head and I took the antlers, gonna figure out something to do with them.


----------



## 8301

Been keeping an eye out learning where the turkeys tend to hang out. Never been turkey hunting but figure it would be useful thing to learn and practice.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Been busy lately. Not on here much.
Last weekend I took my 3 yr old grandson on a 2 mile hike/adventure. The little guy did great.
Today I took my 10 yr old grand daughter on a 1.5 mile hike and did some tracking, plant recognition, foraging intro.

They loved it and I did too.


----------



## tango

Went to the Prepper, Survivalist trade show in Lakeland, Fl. this morning.
Lot of vendors and a lot of people
Don't know if all those folks are preppers or just curious, but there were a bunch.


----------



## Spice

I tried out a bit of local folk wisdom: Sprinkle your first spring greens on Valentine's Day, even if you're sprinkling them on top of the snow. Which I did, today.


----------



## Denton

I'm going to work. Time and a half on Saturdays. Sure, I could enjoy a sunny day at the house, but that doesn't help put cash aside for rainy days.


----------



## Smitty901

New towel to match the masterbath make over. Life goes on SHTF or not. A simple paint the room can get way over board.


----------



## Slippy

Me and Mrs Slippy rotated and organized our short term (under 5 years) food stores. As I've posted before, she handles everyday extra purchases and home canning....I handle bulk and usually do the rotating. But lately I've been overwhelmed with the extra amount that Mrs Slippy has been buying so together we set up a couple of new Rubbermaid Totes with 2016, 2017 and 2018 canned goods. At the end of the project Mrs S looked at me and asked if I knew we had this much stored? 

That question alone made me feel good about our stores. Next week we will rotate and organize our medical/first aid supplies.


----------



## warrior4

Got myself a new pair of boots for work after I got off shift this morning. Nice this is that since I hadn't spent all of my uniform allowance for the year they were free to me. Even better! Also planning on heading down to the rental range today and doing a little testing.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

been off here for a longer period. now i'm back. just been insanely busy..
didnt slow down on prepping tho. got a nice gun safe installed, got me some more food and supplies and been practising a lot on the range.

aaand got myself a new and reliable car. you never know when u need it.. edc came in handy when my old car broke down on a road thru the woods and i had to march a couple miles til i got my mobile signal back to call for road assistance.  thank god i'm a prepper.


----------



## kevincali

Got some military/army camo pants from a yard sale. Said they bought them from a surplus store and they're real? I tried them on and they are too tight. I need to lose a bit more weight  sittin at 230 right now. 

For more watering done this morning (I water once a week unless its hot or windy, then I do just a little more)
More weeding. Turned the compost bin. Found out there's an ant colony in there. Dammit. 

Worked some more on my "other" shop (mechanic). It's only a 10'x12' shed, but it works. Finally getting it reorganized. Put my gray truck back together and cleared a bunch of room in my shop and yard. 

Busy busy day. Taking an early lunch/late breakfast  then gonna work on the fence more.


----------



## Prepared One

Ordered a Propane camping stove. I have a gas grill but wanted something more manageable and that could go in the house if needed.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

I've spent the last few days working with my new German Shepherd trying to get the basics down. It's been harder to train myself than train him, and I'm really happy about that. One bit of bad news though. He doesn't like other dogs and I'm a little lost on how to break him of this. I tried introducing him to as many other dogs as I can, but most of them have the same issue. They are all "pack members only" dogs.


----------



## James m

I turned in some loose change at a counter machine. It didn't like a 1943 s coin so it spit it out. Don't know if it was mine, but at 10.9 cents counting fee....


----------



## Frostbite

Two of these came in the mail today.......bought them based on info I saw here a while back.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000F6PHUC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They seem to be high quality.

:idea:


----------



## spork

Picked up two grape vines and a bunch of seed starter soil to start our plants for the garden this year. We've always bought the plants from the local garden center but we're trying seeds this year.


----------



## Smitty901

Out side from 0500 this morning until 1700. The day started out a -23 F . and did not get a lot better . Cold weather has a way of breaking things and it did a good job of that today. My prep was a darn good reminder of how weather can make life rough.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Bought a couple more 5.11 Tactical Recon ANKLE SOCKS in the same order as my new Tarani karambit. Very Good hiking socks.
Also picked up a very nice molle 5.11 shotgun shell pouch.


----------



## Deebo

Rented a sea container today. Baught three four wheelers yesterday, so I really needed the storage space. Consolidating houses, we have a 100 dollars a month storage in Albuquerque, so now we can empty it out, and have some room. 
I now have four four wheelers, one needs a motor replacement. 
Prepping is expensive, but the wife now has a fourwheeler without a clutch.


----------



## spork

Walmart had some mountain house food packs on clearance so I got a few of those, and bought some clear tubs to use for my seed starters to help hold the moisture in while growing. Started to egg cartons full of bell peppers last night, hope to get my hot peppers done tonight!


----------



## tinkerhell

just bought 3 FRS radios from kijiji for $25. They have rechargeable battery packs, but they are capable of using alkaline batteries.








I also have a Baofeng 5VR dual band ham radio on order with dealsextreme. :excitement:


----------



## Will2

Great day in the gym today, while there is always someone more fit, pushing limits is great.


Having food again is great too.


Rotating lower and upper body.

Totally hammered myself today, hope to see gains from it.

18 hours from now I should be working my legs.

Still playing catch-up but I think I will push my limits by the end of April beyond my peak. Of course there have been gains, however, generally talking strength. Still fairly weak but I am pleased to almost have the 75lb dumbbells in my full control. They are still heavy for me though, I am very optimistic I will excel beyond my end of term goal of working 80lb bell sets at this rate I will have them by mid march. I am going to set my new goal at 90lb bell mastery for the end of April. I am working 120lbers but not getting the full range of movements. My basic dumbbell exercise is lateral or incline raises above my head. My rib supports were under developed, I feel like I have finally given some grit to them but still lots of room for improvement.


Tommorow must make krav maga class and gym with flatmate. Also hand thought today if British mod nbc suit can be used as carbon filter by tightening up smock without a gasmask.

I notice my sense of smell has been heightened while wearing one. I wonder if it is due to removing drowning body odour.


Anyone else who has worn the carbon NBC suits notice their sense of smell heightened?


----------



## Slippy

Hey Will2, do you know Will?



Will2 said:


> Great day in the gym today, while there is always someone more fit, pushing limits is great.
> 
> Having food again is great too.
> 
> Rotating lower and upper body.
> 
> Totally hammered myself today, hope to see gains from it.
> 
> 18 hours from now I should be working my legs.
> 
> Still playing catch-up but I think I will push my limits by the end of April beyond my peak. Of course there have been gains, however, generally talking strength. Still fairly weak but I am pleased to almost have the 75lb dumbbells in my full control. They are still heavy for me though, I am very optimistic I will excel beyond my end of term goal of working 80lb bell sets at this rate I will have them by mid march. I am going to set my new goal at 90lb bell mastery for the end of April. I am working 120lbers but not getting the full range of movements. My basic dumbbell exercise is lateral or incline raises above my head. My rib supports were under developed, I feel like I have finally given some grit to them but still lots of room for improvement.
> 
> Tommorow must make krav maga class and gym with flatmate. Also hand thought today if British mod nbc suit can be used as carbon filter by tightening up smock without a gasmask.
> 
> I notice my sense of smell has been heightened while wearing one. I wonder if it is due to removing drowning body odour.
> 
> Anyone else who has worn the carbon NBC suits notice their sense of smell heightened?


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I was looking into a 24 volt wind mill that could charge up enough batter to run the fan on my gas fireplace and keep my fridge/freezer going. In the winter need to keep heat and the summer need to keep the beer cold. In grid down or rolling brown outs like we've had in the past I need a insurance.


----------



## Prepared One

Picked up more candles and added to the battery stash. Boring but neccessary.


----------



## paraquack

Finally got around to testing my alcohol stove. Took just over 6 minutes to boil a cup of water at 2600+ feet from 64 degree start. Did sort of startle me as to how much alcohol (denatured) it consumed. Now I have to compare it to Triox and Esbit cubes; I prefer non liquid fuel for BOB. 
Bought all the pipe for the garden's bird net/shade/frost frame. Hopefully I can finish it today. A dang wood pecker apparently likes my tomatoes so I need to get the bird net up before any more tomatoes ripen.


----------



## tinkerhell

The neighbor gave me a bottle of "vodka" for snow blowing his driveway several times over the past week.

How do I know it is safe?


----------



## Slippy

Split 1000 rounds of 5.56 55 gr with my two sons. Son 1 gets 333, Son 2 gets 333, and 334 for me! 

(I hope that adds up to 1000!)


----------



## paraquack

tinkerhell said:


> The neighbor gave me a bottle of "vodka" for snow blowing his driveway several times over the past week.
> 
> How do I know it is safe?


If you're expecting more heavy snow, he needs you to blow the snow some more, so the vodka is safe. I'd only worry if he gave it to you in spring after all the snow is gone.

Finished bird net frame and got the netting in place. Let's see that woodpecker get to those tomatoes now!


----------



## 8301

TacticalCanuck said:


> I was looking into a 24 volt wind mill that could charge up enough batter to run the fan on my gas fireplace and keep my fridge/freezer going. In the winter need to keep heat and the summer need to keep the beer cold. In grid down or rolling brown outs like we've had in the past I need a insurance.


Go to Renewable Energy & Efficiency Technologies | Home Power Magazine and look for their annual wind turbine review guide. It is very comprehensive.


----------



## kevincali

Made a road trip today. 

Got me to thinking "prep wise". Say I'm bugging out. Maybe just enough gas to get there. 

Then I started seeing cars on the side of the road (broken down for different reasons). THEN I started thinking "if this were a SHTF scenario, what could I scavenge off vehicles if I had to." 

(Not advocating theft. But if the owners of said vehicles were dead (visible bodies) then would it be wrong to use their stuff to help me?)

So I guess my prep today was thinking/internal debating. Knowing where I stand on this subject. 

Now to research what vehicles have the same bolt pattern as my vehicles. Always nice to know ahead of time  of course the knowledge will not be used until post SHTF or at the junkyard


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Got the families fishing kits all in order after a trip to the outdoors show. Investigated a completely solar powered pull trailer that could self sustain for a long long time. This may just be the bug out system I purchase to put on some crown land for hunting season too to put it into practical use now. Which is what I do with all my preps. Know em and use em.


----------



## kevincali

My haul for the day








Got the book and bag of lids/rings for $2.50 from the thrift store (was half off)

Found .22 locally. $15 for both!


----------



## tango

Dumped my storage gasoline into the trucks and refilled them with stabilizer and put them back into storage.


----------



## DadofTheFamily

Harbor Freight freebies run today. Tradable stuff!


----------



## Will2

So sore.


More practice in krav, hit the gym this week OK. Sort of lame but put up one 80lb dumbbell other arm failed unfortunately but it is still progress, finally starting to max out the machines again but long way to go . Today was a bit of the medieval combat game stuff fighting with fibre glass and foam swords and sheilds, then the on campus krav, strikes with jab cross elbow knee, and front wall choke defence., then a very small amount of swimming.

My weight is down to 224lbs, from 245 in Janunary. I am optimistic I can hit my goal of 215 by the end of april.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Picked up an Eton Mini, which does AM, FM and Short Wave for my EDC. The thing IS tiny.


----------



## Kauboy

200rds of .223FMJ and 200rds of .223SP(soft point)


----------



## Arklatex

Got a buck 119 the other day. What a great American made knife. Only $45! I would have paid more and it wasn't even on sale. I don't care for the sheath. May have to make a new one down the line.


----------



## Slippy

Bought a Nesco FD104 Gardenmaster Food Dehydrator!


----------



## chemikle

bought a new rifle Antonio Zoli AZ1900


----------



## DadofTheFamily

Tested the generator!


----------



## Arklatex

I got a new Arkansas stone and a Lansky's puck. I spent the afternoon honing the machete and several axes and hatchets. The puck lives up to the hype!


----------



## tango

Stopped at a local coin shop and bought a few 1964 quarters


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Looked into the schrade Schf36. Ferro rod and sharpener in the pouch. I've not even tested the 9 In the woods yet though....


----------



## kevincali

downsizing, streamlining, organizing. I've been cleaning this house to look like new. Even smells nice in here (for a bachelor pad haha) 

Things are getting serious at the KC homestead. This new realtor took lots of pics of the house to post online. A house a few doors down sold in 8 days. If that hold true for this place, then I will be on the road to Kentucky in less than 2 weeks. ROAD TRIP!!!!!!

Been looking at property in Kentucky and Arizona.....Lots and lots of property. I can buy 100+ acres of empty land. Problem is, I need land with at least a garage/pole barn/structure on it. Otherwise $120k won't go too far...

oh and I oogled guns at the LGS. Only one more day until I can get my 511P. 10 day hold and all lol...


----------



## Sasquatch

Went to work which pays for the preps!

Also built some more shelves in the garage to hold more preps and tended to the garden.


----------



## Will2

More training not much though. Tried jiujitsu grappling, may return on Saturday. The krav maga place also runs a grappling class, first time wrestling since systema in november., I learned triangle choke gaurds and some other stuff.

Today was a 45 minute blitz workout, then an hour of belegrath mideival combat duels, http://belegarth.com then an on campus krav maga class, today was gun disarms, then swimming where a chap from Spain gave some tips on diving.

Not much output. Four Weeks of classes then exams. I haven't decided exactly what may will bring other than some motorcycling. Time is going fast.

Weight is back to 225 after being 232 on Tuesday? Trying to keep fitish.


----------



## kevincali

Picked up just under 300 rounds of .22lr from a friend. $20. Kinda high, but at least I have it. Plus he tossed in dog food for my dogs which was probably a $20 bag. 

Tore down the 511, and cleaned it. Again. It was gritty, cleaned it yesterday, and oiled it. Let the oil soak in, cycled it a bit, then tore it down again and cleaned it and oiled it. Now it's butter smooth! 

I told myself I wasn't going to, but I'm falling in love with this .22 rifle. And I only fired it once!!!


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Hey .22 counts. I know the mine is bigger than yours stuff happens but seriously it's a decent prep and way more useful overall for food. 

I went looking for sales and found coffee on for 5.99 for a 1 kilo can. Bought 6. Normally in these parts those are 13.99 to 16.99 each.


----------



## DadofTheFamily

Planning my Spring primitive camping trip.


----------



## bigwheel

Well as previously mentioned my Big Brother recently gifted me with several nice guns..so today I got a couple of them primed up and ready for the zombie and/or Obummer, Eric X attack. Got the Winchester .30-30 loaded up with the fancy Lever Evolution ammo and back in the case in the unlocked ready to shuck the lever phase. Same with the Browning Semi Auto in 7 mm mag. Figure that one be good for reaching out and touching an alleged perp a pretty long way off. Got em wiped down with a WD Forty infused rag to get rid of the hand prints. We are pretty close to being ready to rumble.


----------



## warrior4

Got to the gym today and got a good 3 mile run in on the jogging track. Can't wait till the snow melts off the path next to my place and I can run outside again.


----------



## bigwheel

Watch those knees. Boss man where I used to work was an avid jogger type. He was on his 3rd bionic knee as he hobbled around nagging at the fat smokers for running up the health insurance premiums. What a nutty guy huh?


----------



## TacticalCanuck

got some more dry foods for the storage shelves. soups, pastas, canned meats. .67/can for cambells is hard to pass up around here. grabbed it by the box.


----------



## Will2

More practice hope to work upper body as I have time, two midterms on Wednesday. Should be the last big week until April.

I got an injury on index toe as someone blocked groin kick with knee, second time it has happened since starting krav maga, worst for me as I practice barefoot.


It is still bruised and swollen likely a MTP sprain bad enough that I was limping day after. Learned treatment by using duct tape to tape it to middle toe. Will likely not practice again until wednesday night. I am thankful it wasn't worse. 

Very very sore from saturday as I practiced from around 10am to 3 but not super hard. Just have a lot of broken skin on knees and toes and slightly bruised ribs. Personally I think the jiujitsu does more to the chest than krav.

Thighs really sore, forearms sore. Neck sore. But its good for me.

Lesson in pain management doing another 3 hours of practice after the injury.

Sort of funny that my wool dress pants bonded to my deskinned knee. Little blood fixing that.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

bought a dehydrator and started the first batch of veggies today. i feel like its a nice way to prep on a budget.plus im doing something productive while sitting on my couch


----------



## aclion

bought myself a tactical backpack today...


----------



## kevincali

Some blackberry rooted, so I dug them up and put them in a planter. When they get a bit bigger, I will re transplant into individual buckets and sell to the nursery I bought the mother plant from. Making money baby!


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Got me one heck of a deal on a really nice tactical jacket. What makes it tactical I'm sure. No belly pockets. Sleeve pockets etc. made by Rothco. Went for a hike after work to see how warm it was. We still got about 3 feet of snow on the ground. I only wore a t shirt and a light sweater under it and I was sweating. Pretty damn good.


----------



## warrior4

Another trip to the gym today, no running this time due to a shin splint I developed last night when I was there running. Did however get an 1,100 yard swim in so that felt good. Also had to stop by the grocery store for some staples and had a coupon for .50 off a pack of batteries. Nice to be able to get stuff like that cheaper when the deal for it comes up.


----------



## SDF880

500 more rounds 45ACP


----------



## Seneca

An Emberlit twig stove, that has a new home in my Jeep.


----------



## 8301

new Trojan batteries for the small solar system.


----------



## kevincali

Prep forced upon me! 

Buddy's dog died. So he sold me 8 cans of wet food. $1 each. I know he paid $1.50 each.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Packed away a few more boxes of Independence 193i (Israeli) 556 ammo [sealed primers not crimped] and a 50 round box of 9mm 147 grain JHP Fiocchi. Better terminal ballistics than the 115 gr. variety. Got them all organized in my MTM caseguard large ammo boxes. Dollar cost averaging in more ammo a little at a time. Don't have to panic that way.


----------



## Will2

Dragging myself into krav maga today then gym.

Totally zonked from late night early morning due to midterm exam, and injuries. One of my knees is resisting closing, shrinking slowly same one that melded to my wool dress pants.



Only 3 weeks left of classes.


Some organization and getting ready to pack for home soon.


Interesting points from physical anth today but not really new info on cooking and fires, stone tools and Neanderthal hide stretchin practices.


----------



## Will2

......


----------



## Will2

Did what I set out to do. 

Also found out how to skin skunk and that it is edible.(but should be used with caution or a lot of garlic and cedar tea) I guess it must taste like chicken or roast beef/pork. Way more meat than a chicken. Ribs are more rib like than breasty


PS I got a skunk the same day Obama got two.

No connection to my learning...


Does anyone know if you can freeze an unfleshed skin


I wonder what happened to Obamas


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Going to work and earning a living so I can pay for my preps!


----------



## Will2

Did knife threat defence today, also did a knife defence on weds, next week is knife attack defence

In belgarith medieval combat didn't do much but good practice, main thing was left Right combo strikes. toes is healing. Also studied a bit on dark age smithing and norse crucible steel production craft.



A very fast week.



Anyone who knows where I can get a cheap/Rev motor home I am very interested. Other option is to convert a tractor trailer or cube van. Budget is around 2500 for the vehicle.

Note anyone who is looking for a bugout property near me there is a commercial property for 15000 canadian.

Y'all I am guessing are too turned off by Canada.


----------



## Will2

TacticalCanuck said:


> Going to work and earning a living so I can pay for my preps!


You can turn this into prepping by scouting such as noting points of cover or refuge food and water, defensive driving, escape, emergency exit and entry at home such as through driver windows back seat or driver door, etc... to keep it interesting. Consider taking different routes to work to determine alternate routes and scout more territory, consider car pooling to find buddies.


----------



## squirrelmiester

Got my sage, rosemary and peppers into the ground today. Not much but we have guests in town.


----------



## kevincali

Took some recyclables To get recycled. Got home and been researching property in Kentucky. My house has been live online for a few days. The house down the street sold in 8 days. I HAVE to find something. 

If not, anyone need help around their property? I'll be quiet as a mouse 

Have trucks. Will travel


----------



## Spice

Dug holes. It'll be a brand new orchard come Saturday.


----------



## Will2

kevincali said:


> Took some recyclables To get recycled. Got home and been researching property in Kentucky. My house has been live online for a few days. The house down the street sold in 8 days. I HAVE to find something.
> 
> If not, anyone need help around their property? I'll be quiet as a mouse
> 
> Have trucks. Will travel


If you are willing to come up North it should be a good spring relisted my place. 20 to25k. *.8 USD as it is listed in cad, if it sold this new property would be covered in full. Waiting to hear back on my offer. It will be very cool if the offer is accepted. I would be dumbfounded if my property sold at 25k

They are asking well under 20k and I offered more than their asking price spread over 3 years.

If you are interested in starting a new life on the real edge of civilization my home is where to do it.

I think this was the last event to make news up there
https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=...=lSMrm8_ESJHD4kgTcJBLqg&bvm=bv.88198703,d.cWc


----------



## kevincali

Will2 said:


> If you are willing to come up North it should be a good spring relisted my place. 20 to25k. *.8 USD as it is listed in cad, if it sold this new property would be covered in full. Waiting to hear back on my offer. It will be very cool if the offer is accepted. I would be dumbfounded if my property sold at 25k
> 
> They are asking well under 20k and I offered more than their asking price spread over 3 years.
> 
> If you are interested in starting a new life on the real edge of civilization my home is where to do it.
> 
> I think this was the last event to make news up there
> https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=...=lSMrm8_ESJHD4kgTcJBLqg&bvm=bv.88198703,d.cWc


That's a tempting offer!


----------



## Will2

If you have any handyman skills the place could be a fit. If you want a great outdoors living experience the place would work, lots of fishing an hunting, berries, mushrooms, etc.. It has a lot to offer an outdoorsman.

I'd b more than willing to show you around the region, if you don't have bushcraft I am more than willing to share what I know.


Lots if rugged men in the area, its a good location IMO.


If I were you I would travel south in the winter unless you like ice and snow.


It doesn't get real hot here. 60-80 is the summer range

Its about a 4 hour drive northeast of the Minnesota border, three hours from Thunder Bay.




If you want to start up a business I am willing to partner. 


If you want to relocate a business that could be doable too.



Doing tourism or shipping forest product seeds Etc.. is of interest not sure what else. not sure if dried wild blueberries from the outback would be doable or dried wild raspberry etc..


The area has a lot to offer. It is pretty virgin land up here.



Consider heading up in Late April after the thaw starts, I should be back full time around then.


----------



## kevincali

Will2 said:


> If you have any handyman skills the place could be a fit. If you want a great outdoors living experience the place would work, lots of fishing an hunting, berries, mushrooms, etc.. It has a lot to offer an outdoorsman.
> 
> I'd b more than willing to show you around the region, if you don't have bushcraft I am more than willing to share what I know.
> 
> Lots if rugged men in the area, its a good location IMO.
> 
> If I were you I would travel south in the winter unless you like ice and snow.
> 
> It doesn't get real hot here. 60-80 is the summer range
> 
> Its about a 4 hour drive northeast of the Minnesota border, three hours from Thunder Bay.
> 
> If you want to start up a business I am willing to partner.
> 
> If you want to relocate a business that could be doable too.
> 
> Doing tourism or shipping forest product seeds Etc.. is of interest not sure what else. not sure if dried wild blueberries from the outback would be doable or dried wild raspberry etc..
> 
> The area has a lot to offer. It is pretty virgin land up here.
> 
> Consider heading up in Late April after the thaw starts, I should be back full time around then.


If my house sells by April, then I'll definitely check it out.

Right now, I'm looking at a house/property, rental house, and a storefront building with an apartment on the second floor. I could have a rental house and a small wood shop/store for income. All would be bought cash.

Would that be possible up there?

How many acres is your land?


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Bought a 5 pack of Bic Lighters. Never enough lighters!


----------



## Prepared One

Picking up some more 9mm and 45 ammo today. Going to practice knot tying this weekend....... I need to work on it because last weekend my wife got out of the knots I tied and ran off.


----------



## warrior4

So today I decided to try out one of the Mountain House meals I had bought. The lasagna with meat sauce is actually pretty tasty. Just wanted to try them out. So pretty tasty.


----------



## Will2

kevincali said:


> If my house sells by April, then I'll definitely check it out.
> 
> Right now, I'm looking at a house/property, rental house, and a storefront building with an apartment on the second floor. I could have a rental house and a small wood shop/store for income. All would be bought cash.
> 
> Would that be possible up there?
> 
> How many acres is your land?


There are properties that Will fill that however I can vouche for vacancies.

My place has a garage that could be turned into a shop.

Prices tend to be at a higher range though, around 50000 USD

A handful of places have been rented out

There are probably about 20 properties for sale out of about 400 houses.

Pop is forecast to decline 15% over next 15 years.

My prep today is more workout with flatmate.

Americans pop up from time to time, one of the people I chat with is an American who recently got her Canadian citizenship as part of her retirement plan to settle down up there. Meanwhile others have relatives in the US.

One of the resorts flew an american flag for the first 5 years I lived in town.

Note this is a big big big sale.....

http://www.youronlineagents.com/jerrywesselius/m-property.php?id=733619

If you or a group of people can buy this property it is a major major community landmark, a bit like the mall of america.

Has its own radio tower, concrete production, hardware and toy shop etc.... Prep per paradise.

It is selling for 5.3 and they generate 4 in sales a year. Big chance for people that can put it together.

Strategically located next to a rail station For any import. rail link road link.

This looks like a good find too
http://univs.ca/property/48-pamela-lake-road-longlac-on-p0t-2a0/

Considering acreage is a little nonsensical for me as there are hundred of miles of public forest behind my place

Here is another group buy consideration
116 DIEPPE http://univs.ca/property/116-dieppe-st-longlac-on-p0t-2a0-cef06ecd/


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Ordered up a second 10000 mah solar charged battery, a few tools, a second mini am fm SW radio and molly attached bags for my hazard 4 escape bag.


----------



## Arklatex

I sharpened every knife in the house. Including the kitchen knives. 

Bought another 20 pound propane tank. This one has a gauge which is handy.

Performed a coolant drain, flush and refill on my truck. Had to replace a stuck thermostat so I did this while I was at it. Also changed the oil and rotated the tires.

More dog training. 

Played with my smoker and fixed up a Boston butt. It was excellent. 

This is what I've been up to this week. I learned that I need some extra tools for my truck. 14 mm sockets are very handy when working on a Toyota. Now I have 2 extras and an 18 inch ratchet extention. My original 14 mm is somewhere in the chassis... haven't found it yet.


----------



## kevincali

Foiled again. Was going to the local Salvation Army because they had a gun cabinet for $149. It was half off and didn't sell. I was going to offer $60. Turns out my buddy bought it for $50 haha.

So I got on Craigslist and found a nicer one for $50 ($70 because I pumped $20 in gas). But then I sold a blackberry for $3 lol.









Even though my house is for sale, I still have to live here. It may just NOT sell. If it does, this cabinet is one more thing to move. I feel just a bit more comfortable that the guns are under lock and key. I'm going to throw a sheet over the cabinet for when visitors come to look at the house (I asked for a couple hour notice).


----------



## kevincali

Just got done with my prep of the day. 

My back has been killing me. Was in slo mo all day. 

Finally finished stocking the gun cabinet in earlier post. I have a "closet" in my room that I had been using to store ammo in ammo cans. Finally got it sorted out and on the lower shelf of the gun cabinet. 

I definitely need more ammo haha. 

But for now, I got all the "scary evil gun" stuff out of sight and behind a lock. Tomorrow I will be looking for a movie poster to put on the inside of the glass. 

I know not much of a prep (organizing) but my back incapacitated me today 
I was in a back brace and could NOT get up off the couch. I had to lay face down, and NOT move. When I got up to walk, I seemed to walk leaned over to the right. I even soaked in Epsom salt and HOT water for an hour. No change. 

I did learn today though, that if this were SHTF, I'd be screwed  One day of non activity "could" set a person back for days. 

Man. I hope I feel better tomorrow!


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Hit up Radio Shack and picked up the last replacement antenna they had for my FX-250 Eton Survival Radio. The antenna had been broken for several years and I had been meaning to fix it for all that time. The HARD PART was getting the two small copper washers to place in between the swivel base of the antenna and the bottom flat part with swivel hole in the new antenna and then inserting the set screw. Had to spread out the antenna base part slightly but not too far or it would break rendering the radio useless. Then I screwed in the set screw and that forced the base back together. Very delicate fine work and tricky. :star:

I learned Radio Shack is closing 20% of it's stores.


----------



## chemikle

today i had nothing to do so i decided to count how much ammo i have and i counted
120 7x62 
863 #9 bird shots (800 of them are from 1995  )
121 slugs
3 can powder
1 can #10 birdshots
2 can slugs


----------



## spork

Received 10lbs of red cheese wax in the mail today. More food getting stored in buckets tonight. Ordered a cable for the new hard drive for my security cameras. Got the drive in the mail and discovered I didn't have the sata data cable...grrr. Kinda like doing a plumbing project on the house. Impossible to make just one trip!


----------



## Prepp(g)er

been dehydrating fruit and veggies all weekend. sealed them in jars and put em into my basement. raspberries came out especially nice. bought 2 packs for a buck on pre wekend sale. guy at he shop thought i was crazy for buying that many..little did he know i'll eat them over the next months..or store em for the next couple of years  after dehydrating i'm in no rush haha


----------



## TacticalCanuck

In the process of securing a smith and Wesson m&p 22 and 9mm range kit.


----------



## Spice

Made some pepper/garlic spray to keep my baby trees safe...and used up a failed experiment in drying hot peppers.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Picked up one extra Bruxton mixed fuel canister for Ndur camping stove. Were on sale @ Ace for 5.99


----------



## kevincali

Short trip to Wally World turned into a weeks of groceries. More I eat from my preps, less I have. I'm trying to maintain a 1 year supply


----------



## BagLady

Canning spaghetti sauce again this week from our homegrown tomato's. (That were frozen last year).


----------



## kevincali

Picked up 300 rounds of .22lr. Bringing my grand total to 700 rounds. Not bad for only a couple weeks looking. It's out there, just a bit more expensive and fewer and farther between. But it can be found!


----------



## TJC357

Bought a few things to put in my BOB. Two Piece Fishing Rod / Reel, 72HR. Wise Food deal, and some smaller things that I needed.


----------



## 8301

Finished fencing 3 acres for horses which I do not have yet. Some new windows are next on the agenda which I plan to put in in the next few days. Since I plan to bug in keeping the home place in good repair is important.


----------



## kevincali

Picked up another 100rds of 22lr cci "quiets". 

The local LGS put a stop to it. Said only people that are buying .22 rifles can now buy .22 ammo. I reminded him that I had just bought (~2 weeks ago) a .22 from him. I've boughten close to $3000 worth of guns and accessories from that shop alone! AND that I'm fixin to buy a .22magnum Henry lever action by the weekend. 

But I understand his position. After all, it IS his business. 

Then went to my friends ranch and traded 2 blackberry plants and $4 for a loquat tree. (I still have to live here if the house doesn't sell)

And am about to fix a couple out door spigots that decided to start dripping. First, gotta lay here until my back recovers a bit. It's hell with a messed up back. Every time I start to feel a bit better, I do something, and mess it up again! I HATE just laying here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Protect this House

Broke out the new Nesco dehydrator and made 2 lbs of beef jerky.


----------



## 8301

Protect this House said:


> Broke out the new Nesco dehydrator and made 2 lbs of beef jerky.


Send me some. I love beef jerky with plenty of pepper and spices.


----------



## 8301

Putting in 5 new windows and one triple panel exterior door that must have weighed 300 lbs. Trying to get this place (which was a foreclosure when I got it last winter) back in shape for the long term.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Grabbed 2 pairs of quality leather gloves for the edc bags and a m&p 9 range and carry kit.


----------



## Spice

My tomatoes are up! It's my first attempt at raising tomatoes from seed (I usually buy plants), and my first attempt at using seed I saved myself from heirloom varieties. It'll be weeks before I can plant them outside, but that's a big step forward from 'you'll get nothing and like it!'


----------



## Arklatex

Spice, how did you make that pepper spray animal deterrent?


----------



## paraquack

Yesterday I used the pressure cooker to cook the brisket. As I was cooking, I remembered 
seeing a hook up for making a pressure cooker into a water purification still. Bought the 
parts today, but the wife isn't too thrilled with modifying the pressure cooker at this moment.
Guess I'll put the parts way for now.


----------



## Will2

Dragged myself in krav maga after a few days without practice. index toe is still healing so taking it easy. Got a workout and some swimming in. I am just counting the days till the term is over.

Not much prepping at all aside from insuring a baseline fitness.


----------



## kevincali

Picked up 20 more rounds of 30.06 and 50 rounds of .22lr

Slowly adding up!


----------



## TacticalCanuck

kevincali said:


> Picked up 20 more rounds of 30.06 and 50 rounds of .22lr
> 
> Slowly adding up!


a box here and there adds up fast! I usually grab a box of .22 EVERY time i'm in a wally CT or LGS. Adds up really fast.


----------



## Big Country1

Yesterday, we picked up 2 more (free) 55gl blue barrels for water storage. I also picked up 120 rounds of .308, and 50 more rounds of .40 gold dot.


----------



## Spice

4 small dried but discolored whole peppers, about one clove's worth of garlic (also partially dried...I think I sliced it too thick to dry properly) pureed in about a liter of water. Add about 10 drops biodegradeable, not antibacterial dish soap. Invert to mix a few times, let sit overnight. Put a small square of clean loose-weave cloth (I used t-shirt material) on top of the bottle, loose enough to leave a little pouch of cloth at the top. Rubber-band the cloth firmly to the neck. Invert this bottle into a collection jar where it will sit upright. Once it's upright it didn't want to drain because of the vacuum in the bottle, so I punched a hole in the bottom of the bottle (it was an old soda bottle). This strains out the particulates. Transferred to a sprayer bottle. Sprayed the plants lightly but the mulch at their bases generously. We shall see...while it didn't stink up the joint, I could smell what was in it clearly enough.


----------



## Spice

If there's something that will enhance well-being in a time of stress, limited services, and more demanding lifestyle *more* than being well and fit, I don't know what it would be.


----------



## Piratesailor

Spice said:


> If there's something that will enhance well-being in a time of stress, limited services, and more demanding lifestyle *more* than being well and fit, I don't know what it would be.


You are so very correct. I've renewed my workout regime in an effort to be fit, more than I am already, realizing that in times of stress, and normal times, there is nothing like being in good shape.


----------



## Will2

For some reason I am really stiff. I think it may be running out of my anabolic state amino acid mix or taking too much b12 cyano little bit of twitching in my right arm Likely just recovery.. More attacking knife defence training, neck still sore from headlock choke defence. Burnt firm tofu in George Foreman grill checking to see if it is edible. Seemed comparable to hardtack but tasted burnt but not charcoal. Rehydrated in boiling water....

http://www.nutrabolics.com/product-detail-page-38-anabolic-statetrade.html

I love HICA

If you want to prep a useful substance for high activity shtf it is recommended.

It appears edible like overcooked roast beef. In grape leaf juice shredded grape leaf mushroom soy sauce and sea salt offset by copious amounts of spaghetti

Checking out Joel Skousen strategic relocation
www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0lU84AlmUc

Alex Jones march 20 2015 is hilarious'


----------



## kevincali

Big prep day today.

Besides the docs, I cleaned house. Getting it to look nice.

Preparing to go off grid this weekend (for the weekend).

Put some more water bottles in the freezer so they can freeze so I can transfer to the fridge.

Then while cleaning my room, I found this beauty. I forgot a friend gave it to me last year sometime. So I wound it up, and am going to see if it keeps time. I may actually use IT and unplug my alarm clock radio


----------



## peaches

Went to Sam's looked in clearance section, found canned chicken 4 pack for $4 regularly $10 something. Canned corn in a torn box for $3 and canned peaches in torn case for $4. Also bought paper towels in torn plastic for $11. Sometimes you just have to look for bargains.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Paid for my pistol wendsday picked it up Friday. Learned how to take it down clean it reassemble it cycle it load it check it, it's safety features and operation. Grabbed 1000 rounds for it too.


----------



## Will2

I woke up to a "snap" like stick striking a wall, something just clicked. I am definitely a little off, ever since taking in under 2 hours in the sauna, not sure. I am totally doubting there is any chance it is rabbis, I am already dead if it was anyway. Think it is just twitch in my muscles due to new pushups and pad strike absorption. Still unnerving since they are all rabbies symptoms.

None the less gave myself 3 minutes to decide if I was going in for krav and grappling feeling a little feint and double delayed groggy while moving or stopping and starting thought. All fatigued like very slightly warm easy sense of chills temperature sensitivity. Opted to pull myself out of bed. Today was gun threat defence, someone missed pad during knee, and kneed my chest, likely bruised rib. Toe is healing, ribs in general tender from padded strikes and elbows. Neck recovering. Grappling was gingerly today arm bar and triangle pretty much. suppose to workout later today and will. term papers and midterm will keep me busy for next two weeks.

Here is a primer for those who dont know
http://www.hawaii.edu/medicine/pediatrics/pedtext/s06c25.html

Also noticed the Chinese are running a psyop up here not sure if it is just me but what they do is block my path, even when they have lots of room they will position themselves to be directly in my path, also happened with a car that stopped in the road in a pedestrian right of way just as I was to cross. In one case the girl walked so close I put my arms stretched and they were probably a foot past her and she was inches from me when she finally broke rank and moved away from me.

I took it for a couple months but got quite pissed off and my courtesy faded to the point I would only give room if they gave some room.

This finally broke when they started moving to move in front of me after I moved for them.

Not sure what is behind it but there is a large number of Chinese doing this, I've stopped moving unless they had the path first, this has started resulting in near collisions and shoulder checks. Going to see if it keeps up. Since I'm not playing chicken anymore, it should be interesting to see if it continues. I am not a small person. I think it is incredibly rude.

It is ludicrist I need to move people out of my path to avoid having them walk into me. it is plainly clear they are trying to drive me off of paths into mud and snow banks. It had to be said in case it isn't just me but more widespread Chinese dominance psyop to make people submissive. At this point it is idiocy since it is seen as a threat to me with people intentionally invading my personal space or assaulting me.

Well see if it keeps up after posting it up.

This morning was hilarious when a chinese youth in 20s crossed the street then with an entire half of a sidewalk open instead while perhaps 15 feet from me moved from the open sidewalk half to directly position herself in my path. I couldnt help but smile she ended up moving back to the other half after getting about 6 feet from me.

Anyone else experiencing this no sense?

Not sure if it is baiting to stage a reaction, but will see how it progresses and they continue to ram me or stand down like the last couple days.

It may seem unrelated to prepping but being aware of disruption and psyop activities. it may just be rude stupid cninses youth though, the real problem with disruption and psyop exposure is appearing like a nut unless you have hard evidence.

The real issue is letting them regularly get in my space as it exposes me to knife or remote chance I injection, spray and powder attacks.

If some if them weren't so obvious going out if their way to obstruct my movement I might not think anything if it but this feels deliberate.

If you think someone will walk into you are you justified to move them out of your way?

There is a very high Chinese student population here.


----------



## Slippy

Will2 said:


> I woke up to a "snap" like stick striking a wall, something just clicked. I am definitely a little off, ever since taking in under 2 hours in the sauna, not sure. I am totally doubting there is any chance it is rabbis, I am already dead if it was anyway. Think it is just twitch in my muscles due to new pushups and pad strike absorption. Still unnerving since they are all rabbies symptoms.
> 
> None the less gave myself 3 minutes to decide if I was going in for krav and grappling feeling a little feint and double delayed groggy while moving or stopping and starting thought. All fatigued like very slightly warm easy sense of chills temperature sensitivity. Opted to pull myself out of bed. Today was gun threat defence, someone missed pad during knee, and kneed my chest, likely bruised rib. Toe is healing, ribs in general tender from padded strikes and elbows. Neck recovering. Grappling was gingerly today arm bar and triangle pretty much. suppose to workout later today and will. term papers and midterm will keep me busy for next two weeks.
> 
> Here is a primer for those who dont know
> Case Based Pediatrics Chapter
> 
> Also noticed the Chinese are running a psyop up here not sure if it is just me but what they do is block my path, even when they have lots of room they will position themselves to be directly in my path, also happened with a car that stopped in the road in a pedestrian right of way just as I was to cross. In one case the girl walked so close I put my arms stretched and they were probably a foot past her and she was inches from me when she finally broke rank and moved away from me.
> 
> I took it for a couple months but got quite pissed off and my courtesy faded to the point I would only give room if they gave some room.
> 
> This finally broke when they started moving to move in front of me after I moved for them.
> 
> Not sure what is behind it but there is a large number of Chinese doing this, I've stopped moving unless they had the path first, this has started resulting in near collisions and shoulder checks. Going to see if it keeps up. Since I'm not playing chicken anymore, it should be interesting to see if it continues. I am not a small person. I think it is incredibly rude.
> 
> It is ludicrist I need to move people out of my path to avoid having them walk into me. it is plainly clear they are trying to drive me off of paths into mud and snow banks. It had to be said in case it isn't just me but more widespread Chinese dominance psyop to make people submissive. At this point it is idiocy since it is seen as a threat to me with people intentionally invading my personal space or assaulting me.
> 
> Well see if it keeps up after posting it up.
> 
> This morning was hilarious when a chinese youth in 20s crossed the street then with an entire half of a sidewalk open instead while perhaps 15 feet from me moved from the open sidewalk half to directly position herself in my path. I couldnt help but smile she ended up moving back to the other half after getting about 6 feet from me.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this no sense?
> 
> Not sure if it is baiting to stage a reaction, but will see how it progresses and they continue to ram me or stand down like the last couple days.
> 
> It may seem unrelated to prepping but being aware of disruption and psyop activities. it may just be rude stupid cninses youth though, the real problem with disruption and psyop exposure is appearing like a nut unless you have hard evidence.
> 
> The real issue is letting them regularly get in my space as it exposes me to knife or remote chance I injection, spray and powder attacks.
> 
> If some if them weren't so obvious going out if their way to obstruct my movement I might not think anything if it but this feels deliberate.
> 
> If you think someone will walk into you are you justified to move them out of your way?
> 
> There is a very high Chinese student population here.


Will2
Please see a Psychiatrist ASAP.
Thanks

PS Do you know Will from Longlac Ontario?


----------



## tinkerhell

I spent over 6hrs shoveling snow, I'll call that exercise. ;-)


----------



## 8301

Slippy said:


> Will2
> Please see a Psychiatrist ASAP.
> Thanks
> 
> PS Do you know Will from Longlac Ontario?


Wil2,,, I've got to agree with Slippy on this one. Your last post clearly shows that you're getting a little paranoid. Nothing wrong with being cautious but I seriously doubt the Chinese are targeting you.

Over 1 million adults in the US have schizophrenia including a close friend. Most cases are fairly mild but if left untreated major problems can develop. It cant hurt to discuss this with a doctor.


----------



## Arklatex

FoolAmI said:


> Wil2,,, I've got to agree with Slippy on this one. Your last post clearly shows that you're getting a little paranoid. Nothing wrong with being cautious but I seriously doubt the Chinese are targeting you.
> 
> Over 1 million adults in the US have schizophrenia including a close friend. Most cases are fairly mild but if left untreated major problems can develop. It cant hurt to discuss this with a doctor.


Disagree. I was at the Best Eastern Chinese Buffet the other day for some teriyaki cat on a stick. I overhead the manager talking to the cook about Will and his mysterious cousin Will2. They were snickering in the corner about how funny it was to mess with those two. Apparently their extended family up in Ontario is running a nefarious psyop against them... It has something to do with a boy at the Krav Maga studio that Will went a little hard on. So now they're exacting their revenge. Hope this helps Will and Will2. I got your back.


----------



## 8301

While trying to improve the place by replacing some windows I discovered a lot of rot under one turning a 2 hour job into an all day affair replacing framing and then the wood siding up 5' on one wall today since rain is coming in tomorrow. I'm now officially exhausted and still need to repair the sheetrock inside where pulling the studs forced me to cut out the sheetrock nailed to them. I really hate repairing sheetrock, I'm not good at making the repair look smooth.

5 windows and 2 doors replaced and my house is now on the way to being much more structurally sound.


----------



## 8301

Arklatex,,,, You have a cruel streak don't you?


----------



## Arklatex

Yall did leave it wide open for that...


----------



## 8301

Yes we did.... next time remind me to slam the door closed.


----------



## Slippy

Arklatex said:


> Disagree. I was at the Best Eastern Chinese Buffet the other day for some teriyaki cat on a stick. I overhead the manager talking to the cook about Will and his mysterious cousin Will2. They were snickering in the corner about how funny it was to mess with those two. Apparently their extended family up in Ontario is running a nefarious psyop against them... It has something to do with a boy at the Krav Maga studio that Will went a little hard on. So now they're exacting their revenge. Hope this helps Will and Will2. I got your back.


Tears in my eyes! Is Arklatex my long lost son? :???:


----------



## Slippy

No disrespect but I was trying to think what in the hell I did that drunk night in East Texas 27/28 years ago?


----------



## tinkerhell

FoolAmI said:


> While trying to improve the place by replacing some windows I discovered a lot of rot under one turning a 2 hour job into an all day affair replacing framing and then the wood siding up 5' on one wall today since rain is coming in tomorrow. I'm now officially exhausted and still need to repair the sheetrock inside where pulling the studs forced me to cut out the sheetrock nailed to them. I really hate repairing sheetrock, I'm not good at making the repair look smooth.
> 
> 5 windows and 2 doors replaced and my house is now on the way to being much more structurally sound.


Well, i am one of those people that ignored the advice of many people. They would say 'you need to tape those seams and cornerm and I would nod in agreement and go ahead and do it my way. My way included alot of drywall compound, trowls, and sandpaper. And the only tape i would ever buy was the fiberglass mesh for the seams. 
Then 1 day in a land far far away, i went to a building supplies store and all they had was those miserable paper seam tape that i've been avoiding. The tape didnt have any sort of adhesive so i had to use dry wall mud to put it on. 
My world changed, i found i could drywall with almost no sanding. The tape worked so well, i was pretty much finished after the 2nd pass with the mud and trowl. The sanding was light sanding, almost not needed.
Anyway, I don't know if you can gain any knowledge here. If not lets hope it inspires someone else.
Cheers!


----------



## 8301

I also avoided the paper tape for years but now use it. It does help but a sheet rock professional I'll never be.


----------



## kevincali

Put away another 100rds of .22 and ~250 .177 pellets. Between the 2 I have over 2000 rounds. I think I have small game covered hehe (at least for short term)

Now looking at putting away 30.06 or .38/.357. 

My small ammo shelf is getting smaller! Haha


----------



## spork

Spent the day with family and we were discussing the fate of my dads old 77 mark twain boat. Brand new trailer(well, new in 96 but never used except to hold the boat up in his yard under an overhang on the shop.) Engine and lower unit had been gone through back then as well. He just never got around to using it. Now the floor is rotten and needs replaced. We contemplated cutting the back of the boat off and using the engine assembly to drive a generator, and the trailer converted to some sort of flat bed. Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Anthonyx

spork said:


> Spent the day with family and we were discussing the fate of my dads old 77 mark twain boat. Brand new trailer(well, new in 96 but never used except to hold the boat up in his yard under an overhang on the shop.) Engine and lower unit had been gone through back then as well. He just never got around to using it. Now the floor is rotten and needs replaced. We contemplated cutting the back of the boat off and using the engine assembly to drive a generator, and the trailer converted to some sort of flat bed. Anyone else have any ideas?


If that's a Boss 302 engine sell it to a Mustang collector.

After 6 months any stored gasoline that hasn't been used is only good for fire ant killer.


----------



## kevincali

Voluntarily turned my utilities off temporarily over the weekend. 

Couple observations. 

1) even though I KNEW the power was out, I STILL reached for the light switch. 

2) 10 frozen gallons keeps a fridge "cool enough". I ended up putting the fridge stuff in the freezer surrounded by frozen gallons of water. 

3) water is over rated. I flushed the toilet twice in as many days. Sounds disgusting, but when SHTF it'll get a bit more disgusting than that! I need to get a composting toilet for when I run out of stored rainwater. 

5) I didn't miss gas much if any at all. I do all my cooking outdoors as much as possible anyways. 

6) I need to stock up on more "wet wipes" as a quick in-between bath/shower. 

7) I should do this more often!

I think the hardest part was number 4. 


You just realized there's no number 4. Why is there no number 4? Because I said number 4 was the hardest. No number 4 means NOTHING WAS THE HARDEST! We can do just about anything we put our mind to. 

Now to my prep of the day? I turned back on my utilities. I had a couple small drips from outside spigots I repaired (just replacing rubber). Also did a hair of yard work. Now I'm down for the day because I have to head to a friends house and help setup/expand his rainwater system and help him plant some crops. I get a share when they ripen. 

Oh and I got 100 more rounds of .22lr, bringing my total up to 1050


----------



## Arklatex

More vehicle PM work today. Changed the oil, filter, and air filter in my wife's Malibu. Changed the gear oil out of the differential on the Tacoma. 

I also had all my propane tanks refilled. Should be good on that stuff for awhile. 

Another large bag of dog food.

ETA: The radishes I planted a few days ago have popped up. So has the basil.


----------



## kevincali

Arklatex said:


> More vehicle PM work today. Changed the oil, filter, and air filter in my wife's Malibu. Changed the gear oil out of the differential on the Tacoma.
> 
> I also had all my propane tanks refilled. Should be good on that stuff for awhile.
> 
> Another large bag of dog food.
> 
> ETA: The radishes I planted a few days ago have popped up. So has the basil.


I talked to many "preppers" whose vehicles are clapped out buckets. I think that to keep ones vehicle in as tip top shape as possible, pre SHTF, will help post SHTF.

I may settle for property that is "self haul" as far as water goes. For that, a reliable vehicle is a MUST!

My truck may be old, but the motor is VERY well maintained.


----------



## ekim

No big deal but I did pick up 2 more magazines for my daily carry. Can never have to much in weapon supplies, got 7 mags now for that gun.


----------



## Will2

This week ends up being operations training using caffeine due to alnighters as the last week of term is unfolding starting Thursday night. Term papers start rolling in on Friday. Having no choice but to keep going at any time is a trained skill.

Chest will probably take a week or two to recover just starting to swell a couple days later, feels oddly torn and bruised bone at the same time.feels like it is being pinched compressed and grated every time I move enough for it to create movement for that areaToes is almost painless but still swollen and stiff, see if some rehab on it will help it move at that large phallanges join.


Physical anth does teach some useful skill such as tracking and counter detection amongst others.

Gotthe flu gone morning of 23 wasn't rabies.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Three extra magazines for my LC9sPro arrived today.
Very scarce and hard to find nowadays, even Ruger is out of these mags. I got mine from Cope's Distributing.


----------



## Prepared One

kevincali said:


> Voluntarily turned my utilities off temporarily over the weekend.
> 
> Couple observations.
> 
> 1) even though I KNEW the power was out, I STILL reached for the light switch.
> 
> 2) 10 frozen gallons keeps a fridge "cool enough". I ended up putting the fridge stuff in the freezer surrounded by frozen gallons of water.
> 
> 3) water is over rated. I flushed the toilet twice in as many days. Sounds disgusting, but when SHTF it'll get a bit more disgusting than that! I need to get a composting toilet for when I run out of stored rainwater.
> 
> 5) I didn't miss gas much if any at all. I do all my cooking outdoors as much as possible anyways.
> 
> 6) I need to stock up on more "wet wipes" as a quick in-between bath/shower.
> 
> 7) I should do this more often!
> 
> I think the hardest part was number 4.
> 
> You just realized there's no number 4. Why is there no number 4? Because I said number 4 was the hardest. No number 4 means NOTHING WAS THE HARDEST! We can do just about anything we put our mind to.
> 
> Now to my prep of the day? I turned back on my utilities. I had a couple small drips from outside spigots I repaired (just replacing rubber). Also did a hair of yard work. Now I'm down for the day because I have to head to a friends house and help setup/expand his rainwater system and help him plant some crops. I get a share when they ripen.
> 
> Oh and I got 100 more rounds of .22lr, bringing my total up to 1050


Nice Kev. I would like to go a weekend like that but my wife would have other ideas. There are loaded guns in the house so I consider it part of my survival if I don't turn the power off on her. LOL. You did give me some thoughts tho.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

acquired a .22 for practice at the range!


----------



## Dalarast

My prep's over the weekend were not so much purchasing but experiences...

First myself and my two daughters participated in the Shamrock Marathon. I did the half marathon and both my daughters ran their first 1 mile marathon. Great way to get my kids (and my wife who did not run this one) focused on physical fitness.

On Sunday my wife and I got to sneak away while the parents watched the kids and go to a local gun show. Now this was after my marathon, so I didn't get to enjoy it as much.. due to limping  But I did meet the people of SurvivalFoodPlan and got to sample their food. After my WISE taste test it was reassuring to taste some food that compares to Mountain House. Also was a former Hampton Roads company so even more respect for them. Though we went up there to look at holsters for her, a Mossberg 500C Flex, and a .22 rifle for the kids.. I walked away with a front sight post tool for the AR-15 (Found that I don't like scratching my own rifle as much as issued ones using a nail  ), some marshmallow guns for the girls, and some fudge..... Yes not one firearm. 

No actual REAL purchases for prepping; but both added reassurance to my wife on physical limitations and familiarization with other types of firearms AND meeting other people with a survival/prep attitude.. who is not crazy


----------



## Sinkhole

I picked up a package of 30 Katadyn Micropur MP1 water treatment tablets, A Sawyer Mini water filtration system and an Adventure Medical Kits - Medical Kit .5, today.


----------



## Arklatex

More preventative maintenance today. Got the riding mower ready. Yes, it's already time to mow out here... the chainsaw and weedeater made it through winter and fired right up. Gotta love Stihl. Tornado season is right around the corner. Nice to have a well maintained and reliable saw incase a tree goes down.

Crawled under the trucks and lubed up the U-joints since I already had the grease gun out for the mower. 

90 rounds downrange from the AR. Had alotta fun doing it.


----------



## cdell

We got 16 jars of pickled garlic done up today. It should be enough to keep us covered for a while. I can't wait for fall we are gonna try some pickled carrots and green beens this year.


----------



## bigwheel

Well I have been busy trying to figure out if I am getting the right amount of spring tension off Mr. Sigs Magazine springs or whether it matters..or what happens if you check it too much? I started out taking two rounds out of all three mags..then I decided it two is good three should be mo betta. So now I am behind on the rotation schedule. Yall can drive folks crazy sometimes.


----------



## kevincali

Hornady critical defense for the .357 magnum. Perfecta 9mm and remington 30.06. 

Just adding a bit to my small pile. 

Also picked up a flat screen tv for $20. Trying to get my electric usage down even MORE lol. 

Oh and JUST got 50 more rounds of .22 as I'm typing this! 

Today was a good day. Except I spent $60 on ammo!

Oh oh oh. And put some dinero away for my trip to get my grampas woodshop tools. Today was a good day. Very good day.


----------



## bigwheel

kevincali said:


> Hornady critical defense for the .357 magnum. Perfecta 9mm and remington 30.06.
> 
> Just adding a bit to my small pile.
> 
> Also picked up a flat screen tv for $20. Trying to get my electric usage down even MORE lol.
> 
> Oh and JUST got 50 more rounds of .22 as I'm typing this!
> 
> Today was a good day. Except I spent $60 on ammo!
> 
> Oh oh oh. And put some dinero away for my trip to get my grampas woodshop tools. Today was a good day. Very good day.


Sounds like the Lord has been blessing you and yours exceedingly. Praise His Mighty Name! Now what is up with the twenty buck TV? Thanks.


----------



## kevincali

bigwheel said:


> Sounds like the Lord has been blessing you and yours exceedingly. Praise His Mighty Name! Now what is up with the twenty buck TV? Thanks.


Thanks. Yes The Lord has been blessing me and mine very exceedingly. Helps that I did some work today for a retired Air Force chaplain. This guy is awesome. He is in his 80's and is the true definition of what a man is. His wife is in the hospital and he visits her everyday. That is love.

I've been slowly converting my house to use least amount of energy (LED bulbs, motion sensor outside with LED floods, small fridge, HIgh efficiency washer, etc). The plan is to get and maintain my monthly bill at or less than $20/month. In the event that I stay here (if my house doesn't sell) the hope is that I don't have to have a large solar set up when I go solar.

Currently I have a 32" Sony trinitron that weighs 300lbs and uses at least $10/month energy!!!!!! (Edit: forgot to note that I only watch on average about an hour to 2 hours of tv a day. Mostly watch a movie before bed.)


----------



## HuntingHawk

Ordered 1,000ft spool of 550 cord.


----------



## kevincali

Not a "prep" per se, but I put a prep to use. 

A friends truck broke down. He would turn the key and nothing. Gave him a jump and he drove to my house. 

Got some spare battery cable ends on and cleaned the battery post also. Truck fired up and ran great. 

As I said in an earlier post, gotta keep the vehicle running great. That's why I always keep some spare parts/consumables around.


----------



## paraquack

Took and passed my General Ham radio test. Even more unbelievable, I found shot gun powder, and pistol powder for reloading. OMG!!


----------



## Arklatex

Lots of work done around casa de arklatex today. 

Yard mowed for the first time this year. The equipment performed flawlessly thanks to my pm work. 

More pm work on the ole yota. New fuel filter and cleaned up and oiled the K&N lifetime air filter. I cussed enough to make a sailor blush while swapping fuel filter... nasty gas down the armpit and all over the creeper and t-shirt will do that! Should be a big win in the gas mileage department. 

Killed a snake that thought my yard was it's turf. Used the handy 500 that lives in my truck to do the job. Glad I keep some birdshot in there. My favorite pup let me know it was there. What a great dog she's becoming! Labs FTW!


----------



## kevincali

Where to start!

Bought a truck for my mom. She paid








I figure if I'm leaving the state, I want her to have a reliable vehicle. Paid $900 for this 88. Needs work but runs awesome, tracks straight, and the interior is nice (but dirty). My mom HATES red haha. But it's what I could find in her price range.

She was running hot yesterday, gonna flush the cooling system/change thermostat. If that don't help, then water pump. But I know how to work on them, so no biggie.

The truck had a realistic brand cb radio. I pulled it out because my mom will get in trouble on it haha. So I put it in my truck!

Helped a neighbor with some work, now time to get back to working on my moms truck (some wiring issues)















Edit: if anyone knows where I can get a cb antenna, a mic clip, an PA speakers, I'm all ears. Right now I have no antenna, but am using a computer speaker as a pa speaker. Thanks in advance!


----------



## paraquack

Try the big rig truck fuel stops. They usually have a ton of CB equipment


----------



## Will2

Only thing stopping the new pad right now is finding a lawyer to do the paper work (law in ontario requires a lawyer to make the registry entries, lawyers will only work with other lawyers, so it adds 500 to 1000 for them to process the paperwork.). Once it goes through my income will be tied down like a white elephant for 7 lucky years - this means I am going to need to find an income stream to have anything extra. The plan is to use my fixtures and chattles from my long lac property to beef up the new one in nakina. It be nice if I had the ability just to move the structures up to nakina, second house, garage shed, etc.. Need to get a van or truck, my budget is quite impossible now, it should be interesting. The place is outside of town sort of, but not too far away, its backyard is the crown land boreal, which is convenient.

If the ring of fire development starts up such as road work I will be well positioned for manual labour, not guaranteed though. 


I've been researching the area as my prepping. I need to figure out a way to move as much as my longlac stuff as possible up to nakina. If anyone knows about house and garage deconstruction this is very welcome info.




Same municipalty but like 35 miles away. Nakina and longlac have ward offices, but are both administered from Geraldton which is about 30 miles from each.


----------



## spork

Finished removing grass and tilled up our new almost 3 times bigger garden bed. I figured "go big or go home!" Also applied for gmrs license today. Going to do ham next but the license allows us to work within the family much easier, and most needed communication is short range anyways.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE

Started preparing the garden for planting. Picked up some fertilizer and a few seed packets. Gathered some firewood and cleaned up the yard. Also bought two boxes of 9mm. one can never have too much ammunition.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

kevincali said:


> Edit: if anyone knows where I can get a cb antenna, a mic clip, an PA speakers, I'm all ears. Right now I have no antenna, but am using a computer speaker as a pa speaker. Thanks in advance!


Check out eBay, you can find some good deals on used CB equipment.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Ordered and received a Medic vest to go along with my medic pack.


----------



## PAPrepper

Reading up on reloading and getting ready.


----------



## warrior4

Got confirmation that the first of educations payments is done. I never have to send another check to my Paramedic school! Feels good to have one crossed off.


----------



## Oddcaliber

Got my fleabay Coleman lantern working. Got 2 more coming.


----------



## Kauboy

Picked up a pocket stove from Wallyworld on the clearance aisle. One of those small Coleman ones that screws on to their butane cans. $10, marked down from $30.


----------



## kevincali

100rds of .22 and 20 30.06. Stumbled into some cashola


----------



## Nova

I learned some of the local edible plants!

I'm considering trying to cook something local like cattail and attempt eating it.


----------



## Suntzu

Installed 3 more fire alarms. I'm rather obsessed with fire safety. Had two fires start from faulty wiring in a stove, and from a PC. 
We almost lost our entire house to a forest fire April of last year. We were woken up at 6 AM by a stranger pounding on the door telling us to get out. No sign of anything amiss inside, open the door and smoke pours in, walk around the side of the house, the entire forest behind my house is consumed. Embers lighting my bushes, and a half dozen strangers who were on their way to work were in our yard with garden hoses from ours, and some collected from other neighbor's yards putting out the embers as they cover my home. 20-30 mph winds, coming straight from the fire. Wife was burned from falling embers as she put the baby in the car. A day I'll never forget.


----------



## kevincali

Suntzu said:


> Installed 3 more fire alarms. I'm rather obsessed with fire safety. Had two fires start from faulty wiring in a stove, and from a PC.
> We almost lost our entire house to a forest fire April of last year. We were woken up at 6 AM by a stranger pounding on the door telling us to get out. No sign of anything amiss inside, open the door and smoke pours in, walk around the side of the house, the entire forest behind my house is consumed. Embers lighting my bushes, and a half dozen strangers who were on their way to work were in our yard with garden hoses from ours, and some collected from other neighbor's yards putting out the embers as they cover my home. 20-30 mph winds, coming straight from the fire. Wife was burned from falling embers as she put the baby in the car. A day I'll never forget.


You have great neighbors!


----------



## Will2

Nova said:


> I learned some of the local edible plants!
> 
> I'm considering trying to cook something local like cattail and attempt eating it.


Cattail isn't bad, personally I am more into the stem, than the pod. I would consider mixing in fluff with flour though, much like mixing in lichens, which IMO give nice flavoring as a flour extender. Golden rule is to dice it as small as possible, as the larger it is the larger chance of digestive "strings" same with using grasses, you want to make sure it is well diced. The shoot can be eaten raw just fine if it is from good water. I usually don't get around to using the head.

Just make sure you actually get cattail.

IMO cattail stem rhizome is the most underused natural vegetable out there. You need to get it at the right time though.

Note that cellulose isn't "bad", fibre is useful in diet. You just want to make sure that mostly indigestible content, which does serve a digestive use, isn't stringy, as it makes getting it out of the system more of a labour. Eg. there is still lots of sugars in grass that are accessible, so if you prepare grass ok, it does add some nutritional value to a diet. You just can't expect to break down cellulose like a cow, so what you are getting from it is much less than a graminivore.

---------

Finishing up the second last paper of the term, due tomorrow afternoon, thus one of my last all nighters before the end of the term. Soon to be packing, getting my motorcycle insurance straightened out. Soon to be closing on the new house if the lawyer moves the paperwork. Mostly administrative. Not sure if I will get anything useful done before May, although I likely do have security training day coming up if security work at the PanAm goes ahead, as there is a venue training day at some point. But no not much prepping here other than primitive diets, and hunting methods. Less than a month left in the term, very excited to finally be going home, very homesick.

----
Oh and hilarious that I found out that the police have been monitoring postings on this forum and the RCMP take screen captures for its database. They were also monitoring youtube. I was very disturbed today by how many false statements were made in reports, and how many casual errors there were such as getting dates wrong, getting locations wrong, getting statements wrong, getting events wrong, omitting key facts, adding text to change the character of a statement, etc.. is ongoing, and how much "passing information" as per the telephone game goes on in policing. You turn informed police that you would be brining "legal equipment" onto campus - but didn't want to cause alarm in police (because police have the tendency to think the worse about stuff, even if there is nothing insidious about something. Eg. gas mask training in the gym to improve oxygen utilization turns into "running around campus with a gas mask on" etc.. I am very very concerned, even more so concerned for my safety, now that not only are the police committing misconduct, but how drastically false their reporting of me is, and how they are taking statements drastically out of context to paint me as a public security risk. It is horrible really.

They think they can show up on someones property not produce ID, a name, or badge number, without a warrant on private property, search the property, and refuse to leave the property on request, even though there is no suspicion of a crime, nor is there a willingness to detain or provde counsel, then insult the person, and refuse to provide access to an occurrence report - is "me overreacting" to a police desire to investigate. If you want to investigate on my property GET A SEARCH WARRANT. It is private property not police property. Get a clue. I provide prohibition notices to the government because they are disrespectful and rude, endanger myself and other people by entering my property without permission, walking over my plants and vegetables, endangering electrical equipment, water supply, and exposing themselves to safety hazards that I know about that they don't. Then they see me insisting they not enter my property or park in a lane way I have as prohibited entry, as "odd behavior". Me "questioning" police detaining me without lawful grounds as "mentally unstable behavior" asking if they are performing an arrest or detaining and if not to not harass me is not "unstable" actions it is me saying your methods are rude, and I have no desire to communicate with police on issue they are seeking to create incrimination because they have patently demonstrated themselves to not be able to accurately take a statement, as they falsely characterize, hyper fixate on sections of communications, and alter statements, and present it as fact. That is like putting your hand into a combiner cause someone drives it up. The police have been painting me, obviously I don't want to play with them because it is bad news.

Characterizing me as "antigovernment" I am libertarian. Libertarians support a government, that isn't anti government learn what libertarians believe. They believe in limited government intrusion on peoples lives because the government doesn't need to intrude on peoples lives, except on essential functions. Creating elites in society with rights others don't have creates inequalities and introduces more opportunity for abuses of power which I have suffered many.

After being threatened with having my house let be burned down, police repeatedly take threatening actions such as escalation to use of force against me, while i am conducting myself lawfully and non violently, are all reasons to fear for my safety or take measures to insure I do not interact with people who do not act civilly in their interactions with people. Why would i want to talk to someone who regularly engages in acts of violence when they don't get their way? Sorry cops tend to be power tripping freaks, sad fact. And you call me anti government for not wanting to walk into to those situations. Sorry it is you guys who are out of touch with "normal folks" normal folk don't like dealing with people who want to put them in a zoo or limit their rights, waste their time, and take their stuff.

Nothing against good cops, but I don't care to play russian roulette (no insidious hidden message there for the cops, had to clarify), with finding out if a cop I am communicating with is a power tripping freak or a relaxed social communicator.

I have reservations to think you are no longer monitoring my posts, but none the less, please by dear god, stop making stuff up. It is making issues of an inability to respect your profession so much harder.

Turning my lawful activities into public endangerments is nonsense. Wearing protective gear is not a public danger, it protects the public, get that straight. Exercising my section 8 rights, and private property rights IS USE OF THE LAW TO PREVENT ABUSE BY GOVERNMENT. That isn't a bad thing either. I bet you already know what would happen if I stopped in a police station and informed a cop they are being detained for questioning. The cop would probably be like - I have other stuff to do, sorry. I am that way. I have other stuff I'd rather spend my time doing. detainment goes like this for me. Am I being detained if yes, I would like to speak with counsel. I don't have to say anything to cops so why are you guys always trying to ask questions and stuff, I am under no obligation to say anything. I know that, you know that I know that, so why are you being neurotic and asking anyway, that is being a jerk. If so many cops I have dealt with weren't jerks, I would probably talk to more cops. I treat you like everyone else. You come onto my property and lob accusations against me, I am going to ask you to leave. If you don't leave you are trespassing. Learn how to do your job lawfully. That doesn't involve occupying someones property without a warrant, it is you acting criminally not me being a criminal.

I would love if you guys continued to act in a way that garnered respect, and you stopped making statements not based on reality, that you stopped taking statements out of context, and you stopped adding or subtracting from my statements. You are acting in a defamatory way. That is not civil conduct, and you are suppose to "be civil" not commit torts.

If anyone that compile the report I read recently actually is still monitoring my posts all I got to say, if you didn't intentionally falsify stuff, I can only ask you really take a second look at stuff and verify what you read, actually get evidence to support those points because there are a lot of errors, a whole lot of errors. It scares me that this same information could be passed on to foreign governments because it is so utterly false. It makes it even more disturbing that police powers may be further enhanced, and I am being painted as a public threat.

Somehow someone who tries to be able to survive emergency situations, having enough food to survive a disaster, or having equipment to survive an active shooter, or hazmat situation, or forest fire as "a danger to the public. So is the government a danger to the public because you guys use the exact or better equipment than I do. so why am I the public threat and you the public saviour, when I am trying to guard my own but because you guys would rather attack my az than protect it. You prefer I roll over and die in the face of adversity well FU. It is you guys who are picking a fight, what the heck am I suppose to do? No I am to going to start lying about the world like you guys do. If I need to die for a cause of the truth, and making sure the truth is out there, that is what I am going to do. All I can say is shame on those of you who are falsifying reports to cover up your own misconducts and crimes.

You are ruining a good persons life with what you are doing and it will some day come back on you, as I will hold the belief that good will outlive corruption in any world worth living in. (No that isn't suicidal either) If anything it is you guys who are homicidal and violent.

Your investigation of me is like a maggot filled roast. It is revolting to look at the result.

And sorry for going on a bit of a rant on that, but yeah, cops were investigating me, including on this website, and have insinuated, I am antigovernment and antiestablishment.

meanwhile I volunteered to be part of the emergency alerting system for the government, have gone through numerous legal processes, and applied for numerous government positions in security, forest firefighting, academic positions, community safety, etc..

Sorry no I am not anti government I support reasonable, and good government. That means the government not violating peoples rights, and government agents following the law and not power tripping. Is that antiestablishment now. I am anti establishment because I do not support the corrupt establishment. It appears so. I find it so unfortunate you would rather ruin a life than support liberty.

Oh I also found how they turned two comedy postings as inclining the person had issues. Sorry but making a ball and musket rifle out of a hudson bay electric stove is funny, and al qaeda canada nuking NY except for madison square gardens is funny in the way it was presented (even if delivery was poor). I am hoping you only added those to make the appeal more interesting for the judge.

How can police in anyway link this to being a public danger (and for the record it was noodle sauce in water, not real beer





I would also incline that having a string of police contacts in which the issues did not go to court would incline that police were harassing me for conduct that did not meet the threshold of breaking the law. It is unfortunate that asking police for their ID, if I am being detained or arrested as being "totally unacceptable conduct" and asking police to leave, is confrontational. I probably should post up the entire investigative lies to here but I feel I should have a venue to outlet this and raise awareness to what the police are up to in Canada. Its not meant as an attack against policing, just raising awareness of the issue of "faulty police reporting" and investigative methods that "pervert" the truth by taking bits and pieces to create a person by omitting 99% of the other parts. Sorry but I have free speech to make fun of terrorism. It isn't terrorism to make fun of terrorism. The fact that I am being penalized for excessing my freedom of expression is UNCONSTITUTIONAL. Why the hell am I being penalized and labeled a public safety risk, for exercising my constitutional rights. It is disgusting.

Back to writing my paper, I will save going into more detail on this for another day,when I have more time. All I can say, is shame for wasting my time, and shame for potentially facilitating another abuse of process.

I have no ill intentions for the public. I have hopes the police will respect my civil, constitutional, and property rights that are provided by law, and that they follow the law in regard to how to interact with the public, and stop abusing people, harassing them, and violating their rights. I don't think that is an unreasonable position. If it is then your expectations are unreasonable. If you want to protest my lawful acts do so at the public side of the property line, and don't be too loud that is still trespass. You step onto my property and start searching it to find me, and you are asked to leave, you are trespassing that. i shouldn't have to charge cops with trespass. You see that as me being the bad guy, you are the ones breaking the law. Recognize that. If you fail to produce your personal ID - be it name or badge number while engaging in on duty activities that is not making an arrest for something immediate you are acting in misconduct, recognize that. Learn how to lawfully police and it won't appear that I am making your life harder. If you do your job properly, you might actually be able to do your job. Demonstrating a corrupt police institution isn't going to make your job easier, recognize that. I could have respected an investigative report that was the truth. Being presented with something that is utterly filled with lies, doesn't provide any peace of mind for dealing with you guys. If you have falsely profiled and flagged me, how can I interact with you, if you have already mischaracterized me.

Yes I can confirm if people who refuse to conduct themselves lawfully and commit crimes on my property while having guns and have a history of violent conduct show up on my property I will be concerned for my life and property, I have been, and I will be because it is a reasonable and stable response, not unstable and unreasonable. You need a reality check if I were to show up on your property and do what you did to me, you probably would see this issue eye to eye.

If you aren't making an arrest, please oblige my earlier request to mail any questions to my mailbox. If I feel like responding I will, if I don't I won't. This will save us both a lot of wasted time and facilitate you to catch the dangerous people out there killing and raping people and stealing peoples property you know real police work as opposed to acting like thugs and lying about peoples actions for no purpose other than political assassination. I shouldn't have to live like a political prisoner if I am law abiding. If I am not law abiding there are processes to deal with that. Harassing people isn't a lawful recourse to people acting in a way you don't like. If I am not breaking the law, I can act anyway I want. If Al Qaeda wants to sue me for defamation they have that option, but I don't need police saying, I am a public danger because I make fun of a serious issue. I am allowed to do that. Police need to stop policing culture. Why not try crimes, policing crimes, you know where there are victims for criminal acts.

Sorry but you will find that pretty much all your contacts aren't me breaking the law, the ones around my property were all trespass by others.

So called "threats" against people where communications actually occurred, were not threats, they were complaints, and there were no threats against people at all. I would suggest you review and determine where a threat was actually communicated, and ask yourself, why wasn't he charged with uttering threats? Sadly, I never uttered threats, any communications that existed were complaints and there were no threats against people, which is what threats is.

Now you are turning dissent and complaining into "threatening behavior". So not liking criminal acts committed against me is "me being a 'public danger'"

That doesn't belong in a free society. I have the right to complain to government, and complain about crimes the government is committing. The fact you as police are ignoring "government crimes" and instead saying I am being threatening to government, because I am speaking out against government crimes, is shameful.

While I have reasonable fear for my safety, I am not afraid of you because I do have a faith that protects me, and no it isn't Islam. I have a true faith that says all I can do is act for good, and as long as I act for good then I have nothing to fear as life is short regardless, something more apparent as each year passes by. It is here and gone. Time is relative, life is relative. I have no issue with having ethical and moral beliefs that have me denounce government criminality and human rights abuses. Is that why you fear me being more able to survive and protect myself, because I threaten your corruption? Is that what this is all about? Or are you truly so blinded you hold blameless government as incapable of doing any wrong. Sorry you are wrong, residential schools and countless other government abuses demonstrate that over and over again. I am not going away, and the issue is not going away. While sure after C51 you may very well just censor my postings, and seek to detain me indefinitely, but no I am going to voice protest to abuses that are eating away at me, because my conscience demands that.

You are utterly wrong about any public safety, I am PUBLIC SAFETY ENHANCING. I help protect people not the other way around. I am a good person who doesn't support victimization. Sorry if some people in government victimize people, I am morally obligated to insure good people aren't hurt by bad government. Stoping government crimes against the people is a moral obligation. I would hope police also did this it would make police more respected by the people.

(OH and you guys have got to make like over 100k each, surely 5 or 10 of you can chip in a couple thousand each to buy my property for 25000, that is like one detachments like a few days work or something, far less than what you would spend monitoring me and piping down for annual more often visits and patrols. Why not just buy my house if you think that I am a public safety threat. Wouldn't that be a more direct method of "moving me out of your jurisdiction". Unless you actually enjoy bugging me, in that case whatever, but it is almost nonsensical you are making this big issue meanwhile you have an easy way to get rid of me from endangering the public you are protecting. and you now you'd just love to show up without trespassing, I know you would.


----------



## Prepared One

Added 120 Rds. of 5.56 for $64.00 In stock and on sale at Gander Mtn.


----------



## Kauboy

Will2 said:


> I found out that the police have been monitoring postings on this forum and the RCMP take screen captures for its database.


Sorry Will, didn't get through all of your post. Brevity is not your forte, and I get it. I have ADD, so it's my fault.
However, I did notice this little blurb.
Any details you can share?


----------



## Deebo

Dang, were done for. 
Gotta love Will and Will2


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Added that new Spray on version of Neosporin to my backpack. Spray on negates the need for contact with someone else's wound if you are treating them with no gloves, and the expiration date of the triple anti biotic is clearly stamped in INK on the side of the sprayer, unlike the messier bottled gel which is almost impossible to read because the squeeze tubes only have that raised plastic date stamp at the far push end of the squeeze tube.


----------



## whoppo

Today's deliveries....

24 cans of quality meat products from Brinkman's
250 rds 12ga low recoil 00 Buck
100 rds 12ga low recoil 1oz rifled slug
100 rds 410ga 000 Buck
420 rds M193 5.56mm on 10 rd stripper clips
500 rds 230gr RN 45ACP
144 Duracell ProCell AA batteries
144 Duracell ProCell AAA batteries
48 Duracell ProCell D batteries

The UPS guy got his exercise today...


----------



## tekniq

- Started mapping out our square foot garden for this year. Last year it was in our backyard but our backyard is a mini orchard so we didn't get a great harvest. We're putting it on the front lawn this year.

- Processed and jarred the peppers I dehydrated overnight
- Saved the skins and cores from apples I prepared for the little man's lunch and added them to the bag in my freezer.. hopefully soon I'll be able to make pectin!
- Added some more kombucha to my scoby motel, I'm gonna need a bigger hotel soon. The liquid works excellent as vinegar though, I wonder if I could make vinegar with it and use it like a vinegar mother. Must experiment!
- Rotated a bunch of fermenting carrots


----------



## JeremyScott

Trying to plan an evac route to land that we have near Texarkana. I know it seems like basic stuff, but I am very very new at this


----------



## kevincali

Did some side work, paid my truck insurance, bought an extra mag for my beretta. I gifted one to a friend that bought a used beretta and only had one mag, so that left me a mag down. 

Also 50rds of .22lr because having 1250 is driving me NUTS! (The 50 part lol. My OCD!!!!!)

Also put money away in regular savings and my savings for the road trip. 

Also got more work lined up through Sunday. 

I'm kicking arse over here


----------



## warrior4

Got a 3 mile run in before work. Not my best time running 3 miles but better than last time. Feels good to be outside running and not have to worry about coming back with hypothermia.


----------



## SOCOM42

Today, i cleaned and oiled some of my weapons.
Tomorrow will add a couple of sleeves of spam cans and refill some 20 pound propane tanks.
Also will rotate out 10 gallons of stored gasoline and refill the cans.
The gas is in continual rotation, takes about year to complete a cycle,
all cans have stabil and seafoam added at each refill and date marked.
Bought some gen3 pmags a week ago.


----------



## Will2

Kauboy said:


> Sorry Will, didn't get through all of your post. Brevity is not your forte, and I get it. I have ADD, so it's my fault.
> However, I did notice this little blurb.
> Any details you can share?


Politics. Government has been filing false reports on me for years because I whistle blow government corruption, and human rights violations.

They are creating a case to paint me as a danger to public safety.

It also likely relates to my libertarian noninterventionist political beliefs.

Not going with the program they say.

Its the whole construct hearsay. You make a false report, then someone makes a false report based on the false report and so on. Eventually the original evidence of the first report no longer exists what you have is a cat made to look like a duck, and this is being used to limit my rights and insure that corruption is not interfered with. The ultimate aim is to torture me by destroying my life by forcing loss of my liberty.

It is about grounds to reduce capacity to be free.

It amounts to politics and forcing habitus.

They want their agenda secure.

That is basically the reason, make dirt if dirt doesn't exist cause they need dirt to sling mud.

Character assassination.


----------



## tekniq

Transferred a bunch of oats and powdered milk to jars and vacuum sealed them!


----------



## Slippy

Put together another 5 gallon bucket full of hygiene items; Toothbrushes, Dental Floss, Soap, Toothpaste, Baby Powder, Deodorant and Floride Mouthwash from the Dollar Store.

Ordered 1000 rounds of Federal 9mm JHP from my online supplier. 

Re-Drew my plans for building my chicken coop after RPD sent me some really good links to various chicken websites. Found some good ideas to incorporate into my coop. I am getting excited about being a yard bird wrangler!


----------



## tekniq

I'm excited for you, Slippy! Do you know what breed(s) you're planning on getting?


----------



## hansonb4

- Anker 14W Dual-Port Solar Charger with PowerIQ™ Technology
- Anker 2nd Gen Astro Mini 3200mAh Lipstick-Sized Portable Charger External Battery Power 
- 2 Mace Pepper Sprays
- SunJack USB Battery Charger for AA/AAA Ni-Mh and Ni-Cd Batteries
- 4 rechargeable AA and 4 rechargeable AAA
- C Crane CC Pocket AM FM and NOAA Weather Radio with Clock and Sleep Timer (Arrived today, put new batteries in it and while the signal was strong, it is super static-ee, so returning it)

- On Saturday, an electrician is coming to install a sub-panel so I can then buy a Ryobi 2200 watt generator and be able to run the furnace should the power go out next winter, or I can run the sump pump, the ejector pit pump, or the fridge. Pretty happy about that.


----------



## Slippy

tekniq said:


> I'm excited for you, Slippy! Do you know what breed(s) you're planning on getting?


Yes, we are starting off with some Leghorns.

My Pop in-law who is a long time chicken keeper, is getting up there in age and getting in poor health, so he has "talked us into" taking about 8 or so birds off his hands. I believe the layers are about 1-2 years old...plus a rooster.

Pop also has some birds that he calls Domineckers and they are really pretty birds... but he seems to be partial to them, which makes me smile... thinking of the old codger having feelings for his chickens! 

As soon as the rains stop, I'm building a coop!


----------



## tekniq

Slippy said:


> Yes, we are starting off with some Leghorns.
> 
> My Pop in-law who is a long time chicken keeper, is getting up there in age and getting in poor health, so he has "talked us into" taking about 8 or so birds off his hands. I believe the layers are about 1-2 years old...plus a rooster.
> 
> Pop also has some birds that he calls Domineckers and they are really pretty birds... but he seems to be partial to them, which makes me smile... thinking of the old codger having feelings for his chickens!
> 
> As soon as the rains stop, I'm building a coop!


I wish I could have a rooster so badly but I think my neighbors tolerance would dwindle if I did! My girls are all RI Reds so they can be a bit of a handful. They're hardy and do great through the winter though so I'll tolerate the sass, haha!

Leghorns are great birds. That's nice too that you won't have to deal with seeing who's a layer and who isn't and then culling. I think the first year I had my flock was definitely the roughest just because of that. Have fun with the coop!


----------



## kevincali

Got another side job today. Put some in the bank to pay bills, put a bit in savings, put a bit more into my road trip fund, then bought some food. 

Thinking I had a few extra $$$$, I was happy. Then a friend brought me 4 boxes of 50 .22's. $20 later and my pocket change is gone haha. Good thing I have another side job tomorrow!


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Paid outstanding debts off. Got 60 9 hour emergency candles. They burn for about 11. Got a holder for them too. Now that things are warming up the cold weather stuff is popping up on sale. Grabbed 2 -18 sleeping bags. Grabbed a quality neck knife just because I like them. I will be putting up 2 more shelving units possibly 3 today and really getting some quality organization going on with non firearm related preps. Oddly those are all squared away.


----------



## tinkerhell

i had another session of target practise in the garage last night. Mrs Tinkerhell joined us.

Then my son and i slept in the attic space of the garage. This has become something we do on the weekends during the winter.about a dozen weekends this year.

i use it as a chance to test our sleeping bags and blankets. my son likes to watch a netflix movie then go to sleep. and i.m proud of my son.he's getting his own gear together and is demonstrating a good sense of how much is enough without me micromanaging him.

I've got 2 $11 sleeping bags I picked up the other day. they are rated for 10c , but wanted to find out if they would be good enough for 0c if i used two bags. i was warm enough but not toasty warm. i want to try them with an emergency blanket next time. if they work out they are very small and will use that as an advantage for a vehicle kit.


----------



## kevincali

Man. I HATE this. Went into a gun shop (I'm a couple towns over) and they had bulk packs of .22 Remington golden bullet. Almost sold out. There was a frenzy. Yes I grabbed some, and an extra mag for my 511p. 

I only went in there to see what they had out of curiosity, walked out $56 lighter. So. Worth. It.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Camo painting more Gen3 Pmags & Lancer AWM's this weekend


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Ordered another Army Poncho for one of the BOB. Ordered some oatmeal and brown sugar and a Flecktarn T shirt.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Picked up a pocket rocket several mountainhouse meals 2 sl3 knives that have a 3 inch blade and fire steel in them and a few cans of fuel for the rocket. Tested it out. Boiled 600 ml in under four minutes in 0 degrees weather with a medium wind. Not too shabby. Enjoyed a cup of coffee with that.


----------



## spork

Got a bunch of thermal shirts on clearance from Walmart for $2.50 each! Also picked up another soaker hose for the bigger garden this year. Set my plants that I stated by seed out for a bit of good old sunshine today too. With any luck I'll get an outlet installed for my security camera for my front door set up today as well. The in-laws are visiting, so I may not get much of anything else done.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

We dug holes. Lots of holes.


----------



## paraquack

For fruit trees or for long term zombie storage?


----------



## warrior4

Finally got my taxes done yesterday. My wife and I are getting an over $4,000 refund! Most of it's going into savings but part of means I can finally go out and pick up my first pistol. I've had my eye on a S&W M&P 9mm Shield for awhile now and it'll be good to have the cash on hand to get get one, a small safe to store it in, a good amount of ammo, and some money set aside to take a CCW class when the schedule allows.


----------



## SOCOM42

Paid off $1,837.00 in cc bills, zero balance.
Ordered 10 pack of p-mags from brownell's.
Cleaned and oiled my 308 galil and sig 228.
Ran an oily patch through my s&w stalinless steel 1911's bore.


----------



## hansonb4

Put in a sub panel to the furnace so I can run it off of a 2200 watt Ryobi generator.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Sourced Mylar bags in Canada!


----------



## tinkerhell

Walmart.ca has some foodstorage and supplies available through online,free shipping. I remember seeing o2 absorbers and mylar bags


----------



## 8301

Painting some windows and doors I installed last week. Still got a lot of painting to do on this place. 

The last few weeks I've replaced over 300 yards of wood fencing which finished enclosing an area I hadn't planned to enclose but it's deceit pasture around my shop and barn area allowing me options in the future as well as adding visible security along the front of my relatively small property using a "looking for work" fence builder guy I found. Since my business is in the shop adding a good fence also helps protect my business tools helping to justify the cost along with a business tax deduction. Since I'm up on a bit of a hill not much chance of hiding my location so I'm instead going for the "well maintained so stay out" look. Expensive, but I needed to replace that old fence which was half on the ground. Property in back is enclosed with wire but while expensive I wanted to maintain the wood fencing along the road.

Also spent time this week getting to know the man who has 30+ acres of wheat across the road. I think it's important to know my neighbors well. Since he has several hundred acres under cultivation on several plots we were discussing coyotes and deer on the plot across the road. He said that using special permit he had a hunter that put down "pest" deer eating his crops. Last year they averaged two deer a week during the summer. With over 900 acres of "no hunting allowed" woodland around this land his hunter friend using the permit sat out taking these "pest deer". Shoot one and they stay away from his crops for about 3 days. Made me realize how many deer there are in the area. I thought I had a lot with 6-12 grazing my back field most nights. I didn't realize there were that many deer in the area but there are thousands of acres of cattle pasture within a few miles so I guess I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Will2

TacticalCanuck said:


> Sourced Mylar bags in Canada!


Online?

Better rate than shipping from US or retail chain?


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Will2 said:


> Online?
> 
> Better rate than shipping from US or retail chain?


Where you buy them from? I book marked the site at home and im mobile right now. 50 bags 100 absorbers zip locked baggies to your door for 58 bucks i think. They had some other doo dads and freeze dried foods daytrex stuff as well. Ill get the link out to you.


----------



## warrior4

Got the oil changed on the wife's van, picked up a couple more ounces of silver and am about to go out for a jog.


----------



## HuntingHawk

$75 worth of Augason Farms goodies from Walmart.


----------



## warrior4

Other than going for my jog today, not to much prepper related. Lots of stuff to do before a big weekend so that has been a higher priority.


----------



## Arklatex

60 rounds of .38 special down the tube of my new GP100. Round count is now over 200. I'm getting to know this gun now. Love it!


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Arklatex said:


> 60 rounds of .38 special down the tube of my new GP100. Round count is now over 200. I'm getting to know this gun now. Love it!


Yup the GP100 rocks!


----------



## Will2

Probiotic therapy


Found a bunch of kefir on sale, attempting to increase probiotics, also taking b 12 and vitamin d, trying to prop up the fact I haven't got much sun nor had much of a diet over march.

Also it is now exams and it is now packing.


I will be packing for saddlebags now, not sure how to travel long distance on motorcycle yet. I figure a scaled down version of my Bob will be ideal. Need to look into sissy.


Also learning about preparing animal skins today.


----------



## paraquack

OMG, I'm speechless, well almost. I found more shotgun powder.


----------



## kevincali

250 more rounds of .22lr, still not enough lol. (50 of it was paid for by loose/spare change!)

20 more rounds of 30.06. 

.22 spot on shelf is full. 30.06 is almost full. 1 more box lol. 

Met a nice lady who said she has 3 acre of land not too far from here. Talked to her a bit about how my small plot has fruit trees and food stuffs and how it's watered via rain water. She's interested in doing the same maybe. If I run I to her again, I'll find out more. But hey, that seed has been planted lol. (Seed of having fruit trees, and having food. Prepping as a side benefit)

Been gathering parts for my truck build, swapping out great parts from the daily driver, to ok parts from the "keeper truck". 

Picked up a mic clip from the junk yard. Couldn't find a cb antenna. I'll have to buy it new I suppose. When I get the extra cash. Right now, any and all "extra" monies is going into both my long term savings, and "road trip" savings. 

Life would be much easier if I were rich! Lol


----------



## Will2

Still studying up salt preserving small game skin. Wondering if sea salt curry and table salt will work. I am also wondering if mixing garlic juice as a bath for the fleshed skin will be good to clean it



Found easter bunnies on sale for 1.64 didnt take the all but took around 10. 2000 calories of milk chocolate for 1.64 awesome deal. They are now my day rations' I'll probably use in my saddlebags. Bunnies for the ride. 


1 exam down two left.



Oh also sort of pointless buy but got an overpriced Brita filter cup. Good for 150 litres per filter. Just a carbon filter, Iwould probably get a life straw if it was there before the Britta cup but its encouraging me to drink water. If I hit hydration at 3 L a day it would be used in 2 months.


Not for shtf but probably isn't hurting, only ANSI standard 42. Absolutely lowest standard vi, has me wonder if better filters can be bought for it. 


I should probably be using my mini sawyer .5


Or filtering through my questionable 0.05 first. definite fail on water security.


Doubt I'll wake up in time for swimming or gym tonight.


Also learned repeated use my my larger survival knife can give a blister, need to sort out fix.



On a side note target is now pretty much dead in Canada. I could have got the metal cage fixtures to use but no way to transport them up north to use as cage plus this year is definitely not an animal year. Should have went in a few days ago when it was 60-80% off.


----------



## kevincali

Still working on my prep of the day! It's lunch time, so I have a spare few minutes. Bought 25rds of hornady American Gunner .357. On a side job now, gonna pick some more .357 on my way home. And some 30.06 to fill my small gap!


----------



## Medic33

just ordered a Swiss vintage table top kerosene heater-let you 'all know more after I get it and try it out a bit.


----------



## Dalarast

Since being home I slacked but finally packed my big out bag with all the new items I picked up over the year. 

Also zeroed the AR and picked up an extra 100 rounds of ammo for it. Taking the wife up to the farm to get her more comfortable shooting the rifle and her pistol. 

Picked up the girls a little composite bow and some arrows. I figured if the wife and I get to shoot some lead down range at least I can enjoy this good weather teaching my girls how to use a bow before they get I to archery camp this summer 

Also was able to organize the wise buckets (yuck), mre's, and the buckets of grains/rice in a manner that is more practical. 

And started the seeds for the garden.... Finally. 

Yeah for productivity.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

BudK had a 30% off everything sale so I got the lightweight tarp I needed and a few other items.
Snugpack Stash a Shelter Tarp (14 oz.) 8' x 5 1/3 '
Sawyer Minifilter ( 1 Micron filter; better than 2 micron Lifestraw )
Black Manriki Chain (weighted fighting chain)
20 Caltrops

Heavier tarps like maybe Aqua Quest good for planned camping but this was a good lightweight one for the backpack.

Was good pricing. Just waiting for it get here.


----------



## tinkerhell

My baofeng ham radio came in today. I'm originally going to program it for FRS/GMRS channels, but I have an application in with Industry Canada to have my ham radio licence reinstated.
I found out that only a few years ago, canada stopped charhing a fee to write the exam or to renew the licence. Not sure if the US did the same but maybe it is worth checking


----------



## Will2

tinkerhell said:


> I have an application in with Industry Canada to have my ham radio licence reinstated.
> I found out that only a few years ago, canada stopped charhing a fee to write the exam or to renew the licence. Not sure if the US did the same but maybe it is worth checking


Tinkerhell, a caution to you on your post about having it. The police and other agencies are monitoring this site. I am not a judge but operating the equip without certification could get you into trouble.

It is certification not licensing in Canada. The cert is good for life. Us still uses licensing but Canadian certs are good in the us and vice versa.

You probably don't have nothing to worry about if you arnt transmitting but there is definitely a gray area for you without a cert. All you need to do is find a authorized ic tester and you can do your basic, it ain't overly hard. The advanced requires more study.

I studied casually for a couple weeks for the basic and did a day crash course and managed to get honours, then I studied casually for months before taking the advanced and scored in the 90s or something like that. 98 or 96 or something.

I scored higher on the advanced than basic.

If you own the bao I suggest you test asap

The real problem with licensing is having your address publically available. Really big target on you for theives.

Ic still charges a fee but the non ic staff testers don't charge to mark the test. It depends whether you write at a ic office which they do everything in their power to avoid happening or you find an accredited tester and see what they need to run a test.

I am guessing you already know the baos wideband narrowband functions, and the public bands compared to armature bands, so I am guessing you are all good.

It is all about what bands you transmit to.

This is from RAC, so be careful

Since my radio was opened, I can transmit on the Family Radio Service (FRS) band. I keep the power low so that makes it legal.

A - FALSE. FRS equipment must be certified in accordance with Radio Standard Specification 210 (RSS-210). Amateur radio equipment is not certified; therefore it cannot be used for FRS purposes.

This is not legal advice but you may want to look into the legal reqs.

Fat chance in hell you'll be caught but a 5000 dollar fine would be ludicrist you would probably just be warned.


----------



## tinkerhell

Will2 said:


> This is from RAC, so be careful
> 
> Since my radio was opened, I can transmit on the Family Radio Service (FRS) band. I keep the power low so that makes it legal.
> 
> A - FALSE. FRS equipment must be certified in accordance with Radio Standard Specification 210 (RSS-210). Amateur radio equipment is not certified; therefore it cannot be used for FRS purposes.


Thank you. That sums it up for me.

I don't plan on using my radio until my certificate comes back to me in the mail. Getting myself in trouble with the government is not worth it when it is easy to wait.

In the short term, there is no real advantage to using it, as I have 3 FRS radios ( also posted on this thread)


----------



## Will2

tinkerhell said:


> Thank you. That sums it up for me.
> 
> I don't plan on using my radio until my certificate comes back to me in the mail. Getting myself in trouble with the government is not worth it when it is easy to wait.
> 
> In the short term, there is no real advantage to using it, as I have 3 FRS radios ( also posted on this thread)


Good to hear you are a responsible user. Did you have a license before 2002?

_--------------------------

Today researching tanning. With special focus on use of fish to tane.
eg Aldehyde tanning


----------



## cgilbert

Bought a book: The Homesteading Handbook. Ordered spare magazine for my handgun. Went to dollar tree and added a few items to the GHB. Wish someone would've told me that Taurus 709 magazines are hard to come by. Won't carry it until I get the magazine in that is on back order for a month. Just don't feel comfortable only having 8 shots to protect myself.


----------



## haydukeprepper

Went through the INCH bags and put up some beans...


----------



## Mish

I took a nap!! I must be well rested for when the SHTF!!


----------



## tinkerhell

Will2 said:


> Good to hear you are a responsible user. Did you have a license before 2002?
> 
> _--------------------------
> 
> Today researching tanning. With special focus on use of fish to tane.
> eg Aldehyde tanning


Wrote and passed the basic license in the early 90s, but never went anywhere with it. I had a job repairing 2 way radios and the hobby was too much like my job so I took up camping and ATVing instead.


----------



## Medic33

took my kid fishing with the on-site made fishing poles - we had fun and caught a mess of sunfish.


----------



## rim

Two new life straws and some ammo


----------



## Will2

tinkerhell said:


> Wrote and passed the basic license in the early 90s, but never went anywhere with it. I had a job repairing 2 way radios and the hobby was too much like my job so I took up camping and ATVing instead.


Ah you are grandfathered then?

The advanced lets you build radios and transmit at 1000-1500 watts, something to consider

I napped most of yesterday too... May finally be off the caffeine now after a couple heavy use weeks.

Waiting for the gym to open.

More tanning study today.


----------



## Prepared One

Added some more candles and 30-06 ammo.


----------



## kevincali

Just got back from about a 3-4 mile hike in some back hills. Hit one hill damn near vertical. Had a backpack with about 15lbs of stuff, a 2d mag lite in one hand, water in the other, and my .357 snubby "mock up" in an ankle holster. (Something as heavy and general shape to fit into the holster)

That hike kicked my butt! I guess I am out of shape. Both arms started tingling like pins and needles towards the end of the hike. 

On other news, no side jobs today, so I was able to plant my loquat and banana trees 

Also watered my trees. I'm just about out of rainwater. Gonna be relying on city water soon. But now I know that with my current set up, I can go 4.5 months on stored water. 

Today was a great prep day


----------



## Arklatex

Got a Gerber Dime. Very impressed with this little multitool. Well thought out IMO. All tools are accessible from the closed position. Got it to replace the Leatherman micra that I broke by using it for a job it wasn't meant for. Gonna contact them and see if they will fix it because it was also a great little multitool.


----------



## paraquack

Looks good, Arklatex. I will have to check it out. Has a few things my *old* Gerber doesn't have.


----------



## warrior4

Great prep day today! The tax return came in so I went and purchased my first pistol. A Smith and Wesson M&P Shield 9mm. Got it home, cleaned it up, then went down to the range and put 150 rounds thought it. The pistol works great. Now it's time for the operator to get his groupings a little tighter.


----------



## Dubyagee

Four 72 hour food "kits". I bought a 5th to taste test.


----------



## Dalarast

Education -

As many of you may know I am also a student whenever I have a free chance. After this deployment I have only three classes left to complete my current bachelors I'm working on; but I capped out my Federal tuition assistance. So I finally started to use my GI BILL (post 9-11) to finish up the rest of school which was all approved today. The question I now have for myself is if I should just use all the GI Bill money and either get a flight certification or a dive instructor certification once I complete these classes... or even work towards the masters.... But decision to be made another day 

Packing - After a nice weekend at a family friends farm where the wife and I got to put a lot of rounds down range I am now packing up once again to head off for some good ol Army training. While packing I also insured the wife and kids BOB and are supplies are nice and organized and certain items are functional. It was great going to shoot with my wife in the open because I actually feel better about her abilities of defending herself this time while I'm away. 

Starbucks - 'Cause I was to tired to make my own coffee (1st world problems) and I wanted one last taste of hippie over priced iced latte


----------



## kevincali

Practicing live/humane trapping. Have a bone to pick with a certain orange tomcat. Gonna TNR his ass (trap-neuter-release). 

So far, lost one can of food. That orange cat ate good last night. I know it was him because I saw him when I went out at 0330 to reset it and add another can of food. 

0730, caught my gray cat that's been unseen for a week. 

Have my gray cat and white cat inside the house so they don't get trapped. My black cat had kittens before I could get her inside, so I have to leave her out there. I do not know where she had her kittens. I was told she was fixed when I got her. 

Reason I want to catch this orange cat? Damn thing has pissed all over my front yard. Smells horrible. I can't have my doors or windows open. Once this cat is caught and neutered, I will be bleaching EVERYTHING!!!!! 

In other "prep of the day" news, I have a side job lined up for today. And tomorrow. And Friday. And Saturday. All different jobs 

But today, I'm thinking of picking up another box or 2 of 30.06. Found a way to reorganize my ammo shelf, and that freed up a spot for 40 more rounds. That should bring my total to 200. Still nowhere near the amount I want (500 minimum per firearm) but it's something.


----------



## Stick

Put a new chain on my saw yesterday. Stormy, snowy day so I lit a fire in the stove. Much to my chagrin, learned that it does not like really windy days. Geez, smoke just billowing out of the stove with every gust until the wind settled into a steady blow and made the stove smoke constantly. Not just a few little puffs, either. Thick, billowing, acrid. Opened all the doors and windows, fired up the generator and plugged in a fan, sprayed the fire with water, just about died of smoke inhalation, put on a respirator and goggles and heavy thick gloves and went in (visibility about a foot) and pulled the fire out and threw it outside. What a disappointment. I burned wood for thirty some years, took a 13 year hiatus, and just installed this one last fall. It has been great, really, until this storm. Not sure how to deal with it...it's a good tall chimney, seems like it would have plenty of draft. Checked it today for obstructions and of course there are none. This used to happen (tho not so bad) in a house I had a long time ago with an old fireplace. Sometimes a draft would go right down the chimney and smoke us out. This was different...gads, everything stinks of smoke now.


----------



## kevincali

This is about yesterday and today. 

Yesterday, I bought a 50 box of .357 and a 20 box of 30.06. 

Went to the outdoor range with the 30.06, .22, and .357. 
Few observations. 

The Remington 700 I have in 30.06 is dialed in at about 200-300 yards. If I had better targets, I'd have tried farther out. 

The 511p in .22 is damn accurate to 200 yards using old federal lightening .22lr. CCI quiets are still accurate and are actually quieter than standard velocity. 

.357 out of a snub nose is deafening! Thought I had ear protection but couldn't find what I had. 

Which brings me to my final point. I need to put together a dedicated range bag. The one I have is a multi purpose bag that everything gets tossed in for whatever reason. Then, things get lost (ear protection for example. 

Over all, I'm happy with yesterday. Smoked $50 of ammo, but gained brass for reloading 

Gotta go. Have a side job to get going to! I've got the reloading itch. Gonna maybe spend some dinero on reloading supplies today!


----------



## PAPrepper

Oddcaliber said:


> Got my fleabay Coleman lantern working. Got 2 more coming.


Like damaged ones? How do you find them?


----------



## Arklatex

PAPrepper said:


> Like damaged ones? How do you find them?


The answer is in the post you quoted. Ebay.


----------



## Arklatex

kevincali said:


> Practicing live/humane trapping. Have a bone to pick with a certain orange tomcat. Gonna TNR his ass (trap-neuter-release).
> 
> So far, lost one can of food. That orange cat ate good last night. I know it was him because I saw him when I went out at 0330 to reset it and add another can of food.
> 
> 0730, caught my gray cat that's been unseen for a week.
> 
> Have my gray cat and white cat inside the house so they don't get trapped. My black cat had kittens before I could get her inside, so I have to leave her out there. I do not know where she had her kittens. I was told she was fixed when I got her.
> 
> Reason I want to catch this orange cat? Damn thing has pissed all over my front yard. Smells horrible. I can't have my doors or windows open. Once this cat is caught and neutered, I will be bleaching EVERYTHING!!!!!
> 
> In other "prep of the day" news, I have a side job lined up for today. And tomorrow. And Friday. And Saturday. All different jobs
> 
> But today, I'm thinking of picking up another box or 2 of 30.06. Found a way to reorganize my ammo shelf, and that freed up a spot for 40 more rounds. That should bring my total to 200. Still nowhere near the amount I want (500 minimum per firearm) but it's something.


Good deal. Just keep buying here and there when you can afford it and you will meet your goals soon.

For the Tom can't you just trap him and take him for a ride far away so you don't javelin to pay for it to be neutered?


----------



## kevincali

I thought about a long ride for him, but he IS someone's pet. Imagine when his owners see him neutered! Part of me is vindictive like that. If they were responsible pet owners, they'd have had him neutered a long time ago. 

I dialed in the .22 yesterday with CCI quiets. They're lucky I don't shoot their damn cat!


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Last night my Sawyer Water Filter (2 0z.) and Snugpack Stasha shelter (14 oz. tarp) arrived! :grin:


----------



## alterego

48 cans of chicken on sale at Meijer 90 cents per can.


----------



## Smitty901

More like weekend than a day.
1. new bed for black berries ready to plant
2. new Strawberry bed ready to plant
3. 90% finished Hen house that can be moved around allowing the hens to free range a bit and fresh ground.
A productive weekend Pictures will follow when I have time. Off to Chicago now.


----------



## kevincali

This weekend is dedicated to vehicle maintenance. 

The truck my mom bought, needed some work. So I went to the pick a parts. Ended up in riverside/san bernardino. I've never really been in San Bernardino and had an uneasy feeling the whole time. Growing up, I've always heard about the high crime there. So I've never gone. But the pick a part there had what I needed, so off I went. I did keep my situational awareness at high alert. Not paranoid level, but seemed I got every red light which was not cool. 

Anyways, got what I needed for my moms truck, put them on yesterday/last night, so now I can move on to other things it needs. 

Also been working on my other vehicles, trying to get all good parts on for the move. That way it's like I'm moving the car, and not boxes upon boxes of parts that SHOULD be on the car haha.


----------



## Stick

Hi Smitty...say, are you talking about a chicken tractor? My son builds them in his spare time and sells them to locals. My own preps today: Practiced doing laundry in a five gallon bucket; hung the clean wet clothes on a high-tech solar dryer (high tech meaning wire rope and pulleys, not that crappy cotton clothes line that sags clear to the ground with wet clothes); cut up the uncut wood in the yard; drove a half mile to where the shed hunters were camped a couple weeks ago and cut up the firewood they left there, flanged it onto my truck and brought it home.
All before noon. Think I'll take a nap and then maybe go rabbit hunting. Cat brought in a big one a couple nights ago.


----------



## Will2

Wow finally found a trapping course I can make. So after starting my move I am going to finally be doing the course up. May will be a really rough month. I am going to have to use all my survivalist skills and 20 extra pounds of body fat I've built up since last summer looks like the summer will be a write off as its already taken up. But if all goes well I'll have my trapping license and my new place will be better than the old, although old place is still unsold and they are 45 minute drive from one another. 


I also found a really awesome bugoutbugoutbougout location that I am going to look into over the summer, as my summer project. 


Lots of packing this week. I'll be travelling damn light due to the motorcycle as of this week until maybe the fall.



Its going to be weird having two houses until the place in Longlac sells.


----------



## csi-tech

Two boxes of perfecta 9mm and two pair of sound attenuators for the range.


----------



## Slippy

I prepped nothing, today I consumed.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

I am considering a more expansive bug out plan. It is in the brainstorming stages, but involves a complex series of routes, alternates, staged vehicles/supplies, and coms systems


----------



## AquaHull

Slippy said:


> I prepped nothing, today I consumed.


I'm consuming malt beverages
Yesterday I ran across 8 ex mil prep behind my homestead :armata_PDT_15:


----------



## Will2

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Last night my Sawyer Water Filter (2 0z.) and Snugpack Stasha shelter (14 oz. tarp) arrived! :grin:


I picked up the same filter over a year ago after my larger 0.05 sawyer case developed a crack. Since I can't tell if the ceramic filter itself is cracked since it is inside the plastic shell, I thought I better get a replacement. I could still opt to double filter if I needed to with the 0.1 first then trying my luck with the 0.05.

Funny thing is I didn't even know you could attach a pop bottle to it, awesome tip, thanks!

The O.O5 may be the 002 but I think they may have sold a different version 3 or 4 years back basically this
https://sawyer.com/international/products/sawyer-point-zerotwo-water-purification-kit/

I think the 0.1 is more convienient to hike with.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

AquaHull said:


> I'm consuming malt beverages
> Yesterday I ran across 8 ex mil prep behind my homestead :armata_PDT_15:


Came across?


----------



## tinkerhell

my prep for the day: I'm typing this on a netbook that has been booted from a USB flashdrive that has Ubuntu Linux installed on it. I created a persistence file which is supposed to save my changes.

As i understand it, but haven't yet tested, this flashdrive should boot on most computers. 

I'm thinking of adding this to my altoids tin


----------



## TacticalCanuck

tinkerhell said:


> my prep for the day: I'm typing this on a netbook that has been booted from a USB flashdrive that has Ubuntu Linux installed on it. I created a persistence file which is supposed to save my changes.
> 
> As i understand it, but haven't yet tested, this flashdrive should boot on most computers.
> 
> I'm thinking of adding this to my altoids tin


thats pretty cool - wonder if it would store important documents and photos - maybe based on space!


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I stocked up on 300 rounds of 357 and 300 of 38 special. I cleaned up my milsurp guns and made sure nothing was a miss. Got a bore snake stuck in my M44. have to get it out, gonna take it to the store that told me that bore snake was for that calibre and ask them to double check!

sources lower rear sites for my ranch hand so it will actually shoot POA instead of 2 feet high at 50 yards. May grab a metal follower for it too. organized some stores i bought but never put away. 

ate an amazing roast beef dinner. it was so tender i could cut it with a fork.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

tinkerhell said:


> my prep for the day: I'm typing this on a netbook that has been booted from a USB flashdrive that has Ubuntu Linux installed on it. I created a persistence file which is supposed to save my changes.
> 
> As i understand it, but haven't yet tested, this flashdrive should boot on most computers.
> 
> I'm thinking of adding this to my altoids tin


Do I understand correctly that with this flash drive you could plug in to "any" computer, the flash drive would use the native hardware, but replace the native hard drive with your flash drive?


----------



## tinkerhell

Jakthesoldier said:


> Do I understand correctly that with this flash drive you could plug in to "any" computer, the flash drive would use the native hardware, but replace the native hard drive with your flash drive?


yes. and watch for updates. i will confirm when it boots my computer at work


----------



## tinkerhell

TacticalCanuck said:


> thats pretty cool - wonder if it would store important documents and photos - maybe based on space!


it is basically a "live CD linux" so 5gb or less

sitting on a 16gb flashdrive ( about $20 from walmart)


----------



## warrior4

Birthday's are wonderful! Yesterday netted a nalgene style water bottle with a LifeStraw filter in in. Just fill it with water and you're good to go. Also got a book "The Prepper's Pocket Guide: 101 Easy Things You Can Do to Ready Your Home for a Disaster." Lots of cool ideas in there. Thinking I may head down to the range today and try to center in my groupings a bit more.


----------



## paraquack

Found a 2 mantle Coleman gas lantern at a garage sale for $2. Now to order parts to convert to dual or tri fuel.


----------



## warrior4

Well going to the range didn't pan out. However it was grocery shopping day so I was able to add to the food stocks including a couple mountain house meals, quite a bit of campbells chunky soup, and other stuff. Good times.


----------



## tinkerhell

paraquack said:


> Found a 2 mantle Coleman gas lantern at a garage sale for $2. Now to order parts to convert to dual or tri fuel.


The only lantern brighter than a coleman gas lantern is a coleman gas lantern with 2 mantles.


----------



## tinkerhell

Jakthesoldier said:


> Do I understand correctly that with this flash drive you could plug in to "any" computer, the flash drive would use the native hardware, but replace the native hard drive with your flash drive?


Yes, it works on an older netbook computer ( less than 2GB RAM) and it also works on a new $2000 computer at work that has more bells and whistles than I can shake a stick at.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Today Shoots and I tested some fire starters we built, with great success. 

We used a toilet paper tube, coated the inside with petroleum jelly, stuffed it with dryer lint, preseed it flat and wrapped it in duct tape. Each one is small, stackable, waterproof, and lights quickly. We cut them almost in half, fluff them up, pull a bit of tape and placed it at the bottom, added some magnesium shavings, and they sparked up quick with a ferous rod. Burned for about 3-4 minutes each. Very hot.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Bought a Browning 1919a4


----------



## Medic33

marinating and curing 65 pounds of elk jerky.


----------



## icewolf

ordered a couple thousand more heirloom seeds to put into storage, and a couple emergency blankets for the family's BOBs


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Picked up a sawyer water filter and in line adapter, new camelbak bladder, a couple space blankets, and batteries. Oh, and a buddy gifted me 2 lbs of tannerite.


----------



## Will2

Think I pretty much bought a house. This is one will remain OPSEC until leaked. Now committed on it. It is in a very northern location. I also am way closer to my original bugout plan location. I also have sorted out a new bugout location. But nothing will be done until mid May. The summer is pretty much scheduled. 


Should be rough living for the foreseeable future.

I will be offline within the next few days for an extended time period due to being out in the woods or travelling until mid may, then mostly out of touch until July. After that should be bust with the Panama games until the third week of august.

So if you are wondering. I am getting very busy with stuff.


My property in longlac is still up for sale for anyone interested.
I'll probably keep checking in until the morning of the 24th then I will be off the radar until atleast the fall.


It could happen at a time but I am sure most of us are more interested in being prepared than shtf.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

been busy dehydrating a lot of fruit i got for cheap..almost nothing...friend of mine bought a load of fruit after tasting some of the dehydrated stuff i have at home. he paid for the fruit and i dehydrate it for him and can keep half of it..taking electricity into account i tsill pay close to nothing for weeks worth of dehydrated fruit.. dehydrator has been running non stop for almost 2 weeks now..still got many many apples to prepare dry haha.they come last as they wont spoil that fast

been to the range every week now. sometimes even multiple times. also participated in a competition. looks like i qualified for all state olympic air pistol. hope to get some more traing done tomorrow. also been checking prices and calling dealers for a couple k rounds of .22s.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Starting mapping flood locations, traffic patterns, and areas where accidents occur most often. Will follow that up in the next few weeks with on site recon to familiarize myself better with the routes. Then will be narrowing down the most populated routes, and routes with speed bumps. Following this with mapping out routes between routes in case I find delays on the routes I'm using.


----------



## warrior4

Ran a 5K race with my wife yesterday morning. She had been part of an 8 week running group and this was the goal for the end of the group. Here I was thinking, "5K? That's easy enough, I run that fairly regularly." Until I went around the first bend in the road and saw the big hill to start out the race. After getting up that hill I was gassed already and my time wasn't anywhere near what I had been running. Ah well, it was a good time and my father in law made us bacon afterwards so that's good.


----------



## spork

Spent most of the day yesterday installing a door a steel walk-in door in my shed. It hurt just a little to take the sawzall to the side and cut the hole. The result is that I finally have a walk in door and once I get it finished I will finally be able to lock my building! It also will make it much more useable.


----------



## Medic33

Medic33 said:


> just ordered a Swiss vintage table top kerosene heater-let you 'all know more after I get it and try it out a bit.


 update: thing works great-took a few minutes to get it adjusted properly will heat a mid sized room fairly well on low on high will cook you. oh, and the top plate will warm a cup of coffee/tea in a couple minutes. has a long run time on a full tank about 12 -16 hours or so. that's about a 1/2 gallon of kerosene.


----------



## Smitty901

Beds that were built and ready to plant Strawberries and blackberries needed more work on the soil the PH was at 7.0 . Added more peat moss some Sulfur to bring it down a bit faster and the Aluminum sulfate for longer term. Ground here tends to have more lime in it that causes a higher PH. Also higher clay content in the soil needed to be amended a bit more. Done will plant them in today.
Plants that need lower PH can not use the nutrients in the soil unless it is corrected. They either will not produce or will have very low production. 
Bit more work on a new hen house that should go in to use today or tomorrow. While a bit cool on the mornings Spring is here.

EDIT: Last coat of paint going on Hen house now. Tested wood hitch it works but there will be no video evidence of the moving it into place.
I am not ending up on a you tube fail.
Strawberries are in 50 new plants of ever bearing.

EDIT: Again went out and covered the darn Strawberries with blankets now they said it will freeze tonight.
New hen house has been moved on sight with no mishaps .


----------



## edcdad

*Buys*: Mini Bic Lighter for the personal carry pouch (gave away the last one to a bum).

*Prep*: I keep $10 in quarters in the car usually. Just topped it off. 
* Sharpened blade on my multitool
* Moved Sawyer Mini Water Filtration kit from Get Home Bag to EDC -- will be working at a client location today, never been there before and don't know what to expect other than it looks like its in the middle of nowhere.
* Added two emergency blankets and the Sol Bivvy to the EDC -- same reason as above
* Moved Get Home Bag to car where it will stay for the duration of this on-site call
* Put snacks and non-perishables in another backpack for sustenance while on location

I don't expect anything to happen at this location, but as I've never been there before, I'll be going a little overprepped just in case.


----------



## warrior4

Picked up some more ammo and then promptly fired said ammo at the range today. Also picked up a few more Mountian House meals. Always good to stock up on something that says best used by 2026.


----------



## SOCOM42

Moved an additional 25 rounds of 00 buck to the jeep's ammo inventory.
Also added 12 pack of bottled water to same.
Cleaned and oiled one 870.


----------



## Smitty901

All moved in 6 new hens in their new mobile home. Once they learn where home is they will be allowed out during the day to roam.


----------



## bigwheel

Great job folks. Now dont let that bottled water sit too long. I knew a guy who messed up good batch o shine cuz of cutting it with some distilled water which had been in its plastic jug too long. Tasted sorta like it had a model airplane in it. The chemicals which leeches out can also give a person a big old Cancer. I rearranged some canned goods in the prepper shack. Looking for yams..but we apparently done ate those. Its important to rotate that stuff too ya know?


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

BPA free water containers should solve that problem


----------



## kevincali

Bought some more 30.06 to fill the hole after I rearranged the ammo shelf. Still need one more to completely fill the empty space, but if I rearrange it a bit more I can get another stack of 5 boxes (100rds). 

Also bought some termite spray and treated the holes in my bedroom ceiling. Them bastards came out flying yesterday!!!

Watered my yard yesterday, but am going to also today. We had high winds 2 days ago. Wind dries out trees, so I'm going to water again just to be safe. 

Planted my bacon avocado a few days ago. Still have room for one more. 

Probably going to be buying a motor for my truck. Right now, it's a small block. If this motor turns out to be a big block, guess what's going in??? Lol


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Loaded 20 stripper clips for the range tomorrow. Gave the sks a go over ensured it's in good order. Cleaned the truck. Did a full day of work. Took my dog for a walk with my daughter. Made sure my son got to piano lessons on time. Helped my daughter with something she was doing - panning for gold in the yard or what not - I just roll with it


----------



## SOCOM42

Cleaned another 870, and cleared more brush for better fields of fire.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Floated the barrel on my 770, loaded about 175 rounds of .40


----------



## Deebo

Made arraignment to see a demo of the .22 LR RELOADING [email protected] 
This Saturday, will keep ya posted.


----------



## Prepared One

Finally received my new camp stove. I had one but it had seen better days so I upgraded. Picking up more ammo this weekend and perhaps a range trip Sunday. Going to Sams Club to load up on more supplies.


----------



## SOCOM42

Just got done cleaning the four filters in my Big Berkey water filter.
Has been operational online for over four years without cleaning.
Use it everyday for potable water. 
The process rate had slowed down over the four years and the white filters had turned black.
The two replacement sets(4 each) I have are black, will just have to do them at two years as a guess,
when and if I ever need to change out the present ones.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

2nd pistol safety course then sks time.


----------



## Slippy

Hired a man and his Bobcat to clear a few areas. (I covet those who own a Bobcat and wonder why I spent so much money on whiskey and women when I could have had a Bobcat...but I digress).

I had him clear, scrape and level a number of areas; One area to to finish the prep for my future chicken coop/run. Another area for an outdoor cooking kitchen close enough to the house for ease of access but far enough away for safety should anything catch flames. The Bobcat was also able to placed a few very large mini-boulders around my gates to impede anyone from entering on a dirt bike or small ATV.

And finally I just finished digging a post hole and setting a 6x6 post in concrete for a gate on a rarely used trail that goes to my neighbors land. Me and my neighbor get along very well but better safe than sorry should some ne'er do wells decide for an easy target.

All in all it was money well spent but I wish I had a Bobcat.


----------



## 17th Irregular

I reloaded 300 rounds of 7.62x39 ammo and sealed it for proper prepper storage.


----------



## whoppo

Ammo day... 
In today's package: 500 rds 9mm, 500 rds 40cal, 500 rds 45ACP, 250 rds 12ga low recoil 00 buck. Replenishment for the last range day, plus a little 

Rotated 30 gallons of gas (six 5gal cans)

Rotated stored batteries (AA, AAA, D, 9V, CR123, etc)

That's about it for this week.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Shoots and I spent the last 2 days exploring locations for supply cashes, off leash training the dogs, and mapping a few routes, and building Shoots a go bag. We finally found one she likes and took the opportunity to add another camelbak and sawyer mini filter.

And 2 snake bite kits.


----------



## Deebo

Nothing major, ordered about six hundred dollars of precious metals from the internet, and purchased the materials to repair a screen door. Sweet deal thou, I needed some sheet metal to redo it, and found two sheets of stamped steel, 48 cents each. Score.


----------



## kevincali

Learned auto upholstery the hard way. Just dove right in.

Muffler shop caught my car on fire and I had to replace a seat bottom. The leather was still good, just the padding/foam was burned. I bought a white seat from the pick a part just for the frame and padding. So I pulled both material off and swapped.




















How is this prep related? I learned a skill, and I also learned the rings are called hog rings, used on hogs to deter foraging, but can also be used on auto upholstery and more importantly, fencing (as in emergency fence repair)

It also seems like it could be useful in furniture. I've had friends that have had old school recliner cushion/springs break. Not sure these could help, but I know I can find more uses for them (hog rings). Hmm.


----------



## Deebo

Good job Kevin. And it's prep related, becouse you saved money, which COULD be precious metals, (whole in shelf).


----------



## Disturbed12404

Purchases: Today I picked out an INCH bag, then found it on ebay. $285 Bag from REI won the bid at 70 buckssss

Research: Today I found out where and how to Study for and obtain a HAM technician license. Also picked out a mobile model. (may change) 
I also leaned about 80% Lowers and plan on buying two and milling them out. 

Tomorrow: Put in an order for 1000rd's of Green tip


----------



## paraquack

Disturbed12404, here is a site to help study for Ham license. Practice Amateur Radio Exams by QRZ.COM
It asks for your license # to register but you can use a name or something else. It is a self test under the "resource" button.

Here is a second site (not my favorite) but if your not taking a class and studying from a book, this might be better.
https://www.hamstudy.org/


----------



## Disturbed12404

paraquack said:


> Disturbed12404, here is a site to help study for Ham license. Practice Amateur Radio Exams by QRZ.COM
> It asks for your license # to register but you can use a name or something else. It is a self test under the "resource" button.
> 
> Here is a second site (not my favorite) but if your not taking a class and studying from a book, this might be better.
> https://www.hamstudy.org/


This is the program I was going to go through

HamTestOnline - Ham Radio Exam Courses and Practice Tests


----------



## paraquack

I just found the 1/2 sized cans of Spam at Wally World. Just my size. I don't have to worry about having to try and preserve the left over Spam if SHTF. More expensive per case, so only bought a 1/2 case. Maybe I can buy more after payday. Now I have to swap out all the full size cans of Spam to the pantry.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Wrapping various items in paracord today since I got called in to work 6 hours early. Original plan was to take Shoots and the dogs back to one of our sites, train and plan some more. I really can't complain about turning a 7 hour shift into a 13 hour shift.


----------



## kevincali

150 rds of 9mm and 20rds of 30.06. 

Man I wish 30.06 was cheaper!!!!! I figure it's $1 a round. I have 240 rounds so far. Seems like a good investment! Lol


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I ate at Taco Bell. I figure it's good to condition our bodies to food like substances that aren't necessarily good for anything other than making you feel full. In a shtf we need to be ready with iron guts so every odd meat we eat doesn't result in explosive diarrhea.


----------



## 17th Irregular

I bought 3 GSX flashlights which about the size of a cigar. I carry one on me have one on top of my gun safe and one in my B.O.B in my truck. These little things are 220 lumins and have high medium low and S.O.S flashing.


----------



## PaulS

Well my day is only half over but I have been working in the garden trying to save the plants that have been too dry. I think they will all make it but I am only sure that the cantaloupe will survive. I will force them to survive!


----------



## SOCOM42

oiled six m1 carbines.


----------



## spork

City wide garage sale today. Picked up 5 cases (12 quart jars in each case) of old ball canning jars brand new in a sealed box ($5 a box). Not sure if I should trust the lids, but I figure I'll try a few and find out. By searching online and using the logo on the jar it looks like they were all made from 1960-1975. Kind of a neat find. Also picked up 5 different sizes of cast iron skillets and a cast iron griddle as well ($20 for all). Got one of those blue 5 gal water containers for $0.75 too. Bought a bunch of clothes for the oldest kid as well. Darn kid just keeps growing... I was on the look out for old cook books and camping equipment, but it was lacking. All in all a good morning. I think we hit right at 30 sales, so it was pretty good for a small town of under 3500.


----------



## paraquack

Finally found a wind up watch as opposed to battery operated Quartz watch. Found it at a pawn shop. Nothing special about it, an inexpensive Geneva pocket watch. Guy wanted $30 and I asked if he knew that was probably twice what it cost new in the 1980's. Since it wasn't listed as a jeweled movement, I offered $5 with ability to bring back if it doesn't keep time accurately in 2 days. So far , so good. Inexpensive but it works and no battery.


----------



## Medic33

picked up a brand new mossy 500 today for $195 out the door couldn't pass it up - figure I'd give it to my minion down the road for a B-day present or something.


----------



## paraquack

Dang!


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Medic33 said:


> picked up a brand new mossy 500 today for $195 out the door couldn't pass it up - figure I'd give it to my minion down the road for a B-day present or something.


Was it broken? That is a hell of a good price! Nice find.


----------



## Medic33

it's a 500 American field version (wood stock ), 28 inch 3 chokes, 2 3/4 - 3 inch chamber and no it's not broken just NIB
I just couldn't pass up that deal.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Medic33 said:


> it's a 500 American field version (wood stock ), 28 inch 3 chokes, 2 3/4 - 3 inch chamber and no it's not broken just NIB
> I just couldn't pass up that deal.


Can't blame you. I did a little hunting and figured it must be the wood stock, but even so, its a good gun, and stocks are available everywhere from pennies to however much you want to spend. Honestly a little jealous of this one.

I purchased a couple survival credit card things, and a pet vehicle hammock (my car has no backseat or trunk lining, and the battery is housed between the two, so its out in the open. Race car problems.) so the kids can ride safely in my car and we can save about 1 mile per gallon going on adventures with the dogs over Shoots' Dakota.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Went to the gun show, made some good contacts, Shoots found a beautiful silver round with the ammendment mandating our currency be gold and silver backed.

And I found a beautiful Fox knives karambit clone. Quality materials and construction it will be my new EDC.


----------



## alterego

We planted a bunch of stuff in the garden. It is too early so we will likely have frost problems. We will try to tarp it to save it.


----------



## paraquack

alterego said:


> We planted a bunch of stuff in the garden. It is too early so we will likely have frost problems. We will try to tarp it to save it.


Almost funny, my problem is just the opposite. I have to put up shade for my garden now that temps are pushing 100. Got a few day respite coming up.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Spent Sunday breaking down and completely cleaning my Benelli Supernova shotgun.
It's clean now! ride:


----------



## kevincali

Went to the range today. Burned through some 30.06, .357, .22lr, 9mm, and 12ga.

Now have more brass put away for reload 








While policing the area for my spent brass, ran across this old old federal .22lr round. Put it in my bolt gun to shoot, but hung up about half way in. Didn't want to force it, so pulled it back out. It probably would have been stupid to shoot it anyways, but I never said I was smart! Haha








Put about 50rnds through my sp101 .357. More I shot, more accurate it got haha. Just got done cleaning it. Used a lot of lead away wipes. This is a before pic 








All in all, a good day. Practiced more with the iron sights on the 30.06. Had a couple friends with me. I had them shoot the .22 bolt gun. They both commented on how inaccurate it was. I grabbed it and hit every piece of broken tile we were shooting at (yes we trucked it out. Truck it in/truck it out!). I guess they couldn't understand the peep sights!

Sorry, no target shots. We don't shoot at real targets yet. Just put ammo down range. Eventually I'll have real targets. Eventually.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

*My ammo run from this weekend!*

My ammo run from this weekend! :joyous:


----------



## Smitty901

More new cast Iron pans from the Lodge Factory Store in Pigeon forge TN


----------



## just mike

+1 on the Lodge cast Iron Smitty, nice and thick and holds heat well and heats even.
I just returned to Fl. from Tenn. Been takin care of family and dropped in at the local gun show. SUPRISE , almost every kind of powder you could think of was on display and the prices were not out of bounds, one or two vendors still had high prices but several were ok on their prices and were doing a brisk business. I just had to stack back, so H110 and H4198 are now in the just in case shelf. Now I have to figure out what to tell the wife when she gets the CC bill.


----------



## Spice

Transplanting berries, fencing orchard from deer, seeding prairie to improve the soil and bees at the BOL (plus, way nicer than fescue).


----------



## James m

Working on my tomato plants, they are in solo cups now which is a lot cheaper than real pots.
I'm also stopping occasionally at my Kmart that is going out of business. Got a small crescent wrench and the plastic flashlight they direct traffic with for $2.50 each.


----------



## kevincali

Yard work. And more yard work. Then more yard work (this time at my house lol). Stopped at the gas station pumped $10 and bought $10 in scratchers (I have a problem with playing. Haven't touched one for a bit). Won some money I split up among my savings accounts. Have had enough for the trip to get my grandpas tools. I have the trip planned 

Today was a really really great day. 

OH and got a $7 off coupon for Ace. Gonna go shopping tomorrow afternoon. I have a radiator upper hose and thermostat housing gasket to install, then that gives me an extra couple $$ to use. I'm thinking canning jars. Hmm.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

got the car bag done and in place. dehydrating more stuff for storage. some silver and ammo. range tonight to get some more training in. love that s&w .22 revolver. anyone know if there's a speedloader for that?


----------



## warrior4

Just got back from the range. Put about 100 more rounds through my M&P Shield 9. I like the fact that I'm getting more comfortable with the gun so thats good. Also picked up a box of ammo to start building up a stash.


----------



## PaulS

Yesterday I spent the morning working at the range (range work day). Then last night I competed in the Silhouette match, taking second place. I made the mistake of changing ammo in the middle of the match which reduce the number of hits drastically. Lesson learned...again!

This morning was spent on the garden - I am not a farmer! - I keep telling my wife that when she asks for my opinion on how things are going. It's still alive, it's fine! The only crops I'm sure are doing well are the onions, garlic, tomatoes, strawberries, and cantaloupe. We put some watermelon in the ground too early and they are now fertilizer for what ever we decide to plant in that raised bed.  The flower garden is doing well as it goes from the early flowers to the later flowering bulbs. The trees are losing their flowers a bit early so I doubt we will get much from them. (the bees slept late this year) The rest of our garden will have to have time to prove its production. I finished the benches for the shop (except for the drawers). I finally have started going through the boxes of tools and supplies that will take up residence in the shop and garage as I finish the fire-proofing in both.


----------



## IggyThump

Purchased a new Glock 26 to facilitate my stockpile of 9mm from previous firearms. I'll be putting it through its paces (at least 100 rounds, hopefully more) this weekend.

I have an AlienGear holster ordered but they're on a 3-4 week out shipping schedule at the moment so I have adequate time to become comfortable enough with this gun to become my EDC. Happy Preppin folks


----------



## kevincali

Hear the ace is having a sale here soon, so I'm postponing that shopping trip. 

Went to the grocery store to pick up dish soap, and found razors on sale. 10 pack of the double sided, single edge razors (refills for old school razors) on sale buy one get one free. Normally $2.50 each. Got em for $1.25 each  

Also got bar soap on sale , $2 off. $4 for 8 bars. Not bad at all. 

Man, my life is boring right now. Soap on sale and razors on sale get me excited. I need to get a life hahaha. 

I was able to put money in my savings  It's always a good day when you're able to save


----------



## kevincali

Went to the range to help a friend break in his new sd40ve.

While there, I picked up about 120 rounds of 9mm brass. More to add to the reload pile  It's getting to the point where I need to start buying reloading stuff


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Yesterday Shoots and I spent about $50 in medical supplies and storage containers at the dollar store. Today my waterproof pet mat for the back seat of the car arrived. I installed it and determined that it will work, but I need to do a little modification. (I removed the back seat from my car as part of the weight reduction. Because racecar) I need something to raise the area where the back seat was up just a bit to make a wider area for comfortable seating for the dogs.


----------



## Dalarast

I drove from Wisconsin to Illinois... Took a plane from ohare to Norfolk virginia.... My prep was I made every effort to get home to my wife before Mother's Day. Missions accomplished.


----------



## SecTec21

I bought a used mountain bike for $40. Spray painted it flat black. That reminds me, I gotta go get some more reflectors (ironic joke alert). 

The bike will work into my overall fitness routine plus it may be useful in shtf situations. Situations include but are not limited to; power outages, security patrols, and bug out scenarios. May use it for hunting too. 

Now i'm on the look out for a trailer bike or Berley style kid carrier that I can convert to a gear trailer.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Spotted a garage sale. $5 got a toaster oven for dehydrating, a couple vacuum corks, and a box of hair curlers. Didn't care about the curlers, Shoots wanted the box. Then after a few minutes thought we realized we had stumbled on something kind of cool. They are the two part plastic curlers. Kinda make easy quick finger splints, and I think shoots is going to do a thread on every other thing she can find to use it for.

Bathroom brilliance... you can mount a coffee filter or cloth between the cages to create a filter cage for a prefilled to a sawyer filter


----------



## Arklatex

Finally got the yellow to "Load Up" consistantly she's been lagging behind the rest of the pack on this command. Patience is a virtue! Already have the others learning to retrieve birds on our hunts. She's still just a pup but I'll bet she turns into a real good retriever!


----------



## Slippy

Arklatex said:


> Finally got the yellow to "Load Up" consistantly she's been lagging behind the rest of the pack on this command. Patience is a virtue! Already have the others learning to retrieve birds on our hunts. She's still just a pup but I'll bet she turns into a real good retriever!
> 
> View attachment 11023


I swear, if I happen to say the words "Load" or "Up" separate or together, the Beaz is jumping into the truck. Its like Christmas morning for her.

View attachment 11024


----------



## Arklatex

Slippy said:


> I swear, if I happen to say the words "Load" or "Up" separate or together, the Beaz is jumping into the truck. Its like Christmas morning for her.
> 
> View attachment 11024


It's crazy ain't it? My other 3 dogs are the same way as Beaz but this one has given me issues in this one thing! Glad she got over it finally. She must be a homebody...


----------



## kevincali

Got some rain the other day. Collected about 150 gallons. Should have closed off the one tote, but was hoping for more rain and didn't want to go out there in the rain. (Yeah yeah I know!) Got the rainwater treated with bleach and got the filters cleaned. 

Also turned in my change jars and dropped some into savings among other things. I'm starting the change jar and $1 bill savings plan fresh at the same time out of curiosity. 

Nothing much else today. About to do laundry and clean house (I know it's late. I had a busy busy day!)

Tomorrow I have a side job to help with. Helped a few days ago but haven't been able to go back to help (other side jobs and stuff). 

Oh, been looking at reloading equipment. I have no clue what I'm looking at, but it's giving me ideas on prices and how much $$$$$ to save up.


----------



## Prepared One

Arklatex said:


> It's crazy ain't it? My other 3 dogs are the same way as Beaz but this one has given me issues in this one thing! Glad she got over it finally. She must be a homebody...


All I ever had to do was jiggle the keys and Cassy was at the truck door waiting on me. She loved to go with me in the truck. Miss that old crazy dog.

My Preps for this weekend include calling My Mom for Mothers Day. ( Necessary for my Survival ! ) Take the wife to dinner. ( Also Necessary! ). I received my new Midland emergency radio with Hand crank Friday. ( Weather, GMRS, and the AM,FM's. ) Added one more 7.5 Gallon water jug and some medical supplies.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

kevincali said:


> Got some rain the other day. Collected about 150 gallons. Should have closed off the one tote, but was hoping for more rain and didn't want to go out there in the rain. (Yeah yeah I know!) Got the rainwater treated with bleach and got the filters cleaned.
> 
> Also turned in my change jars and dropped some into savings among other things. I'm starting the change jar and $1 bill savings plan fresh at the same time out of curiosity.
> 
> Nothing much else today. About to do laundry and clean house (I know it's late. I had a busy busy day!)
> 
> Tomorrow I have a side job to help with. Helped a few days ago but haven't been able to go back to help (other side jobs and stuff).
> 
> Oh, been looking at reloading equipment. I have no clue what I'm looking at, but it's giving me ideas on prices and how much $$$$$ to save up.


Look at Dillon. I've been learning on one and its so simple and safe. Alarms for everything let you know if you mess anything up, and easy to switch between calibers. 2 pins to switch die sets


----------



## Smitty901

Back home now. New Hens are growing and seem happy. Season has been rolling in slow here. Berries of different type are grow slowly. Worked up a section for a new garden yesterday but was not 100% motivated.


----------



## kevincali

Today turned into vehicle maintenance day. Checked/topped off fluids on my daily driver 73 d100, and I'm glad I did. Been smelling coolant for a bit every once in a while. Turns out the upper radiator hose had a split that I didn't see last time I did a once over (couple weeks back). Wasn't worried though. I have a spare! And a spare to the spare! Lol.








Then ordered a gas tank filler neck grommet for my moms truck. Hopefully we can get it smogged this week so we can get it registered and insured finally.

Also got pics of the prospective 10 acres in Kentucky. My friend is going to check it out in person sometime for me. If my house sells, and it's still available, I think I'll go for it 

Also won some money on a lotto scratcher. Didn't win win, more like broke even haha ($5). Glad I didn't lose!!! Although breaking even sucks. But at least I got to have fun scratching it!


----------



## Sasquatch

Taught myself to mother [email protected]*#in' sew. I know it sounds stupid but I am pretty proud of myself. After taking Mom out for a well deserved Mother's Day meal and tending to the garden I sat down in front of YouTube and taught myself to sew. Spent about 2 hours watching and practicing. Nothing fancy of course, just basic sewing but its more than I knew yesterday. Sewed an American Flag patch onto my backpacking pack and a medical patch onto a first aid kit. I still hate sewing but at least now I know how to do it.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Sasquatch said:


> Taught myself to mother [email protected]*#in' sew. I know it sounds stupid but I am pretty proud of myself. After taking Mom out for a well deserved Mother's Day meal and tending to the garden I sat down in front of YouTube and taught myself to sew. Spent about 2 hours watching and practicing. Nothing fancy of course, just basic sewing but its more than I knew yesterday. Sewed an American Flag patch onto my backpacking pack and a medical patch onto a first aid kit. I still hate sewing but at least now I know how to do it.


Shoots is doing this too right now. I'm surprised more people didn't learn as children. My grandmother taught me to thread a needle and at least sew a button when I was still in the single digits. But better late than never, and learning fine motor skills like that are a great way to keep the body and mind going strong


----------



## Dalarast

Jakthesoldier said:


> Shoots is doing this too right now. I'm surprised more people didn't learn as children. My grandmother taught me to thread a needle and at least sew a button when I was still in the single digits. But better late than never, and learning fine motor skills like that are a great way to keep the body and mind going strong


Sewing is something that I pushed all my younger enlisted soldiers learn. Was called out during my first deployment by my PSG for having "arts and crafts"; but it paid off big time when one had to repair a uniform or even minor damages on our kits.

Prep for the day.... due to me being pulled away from home every other week since coming back from deployment I have been trying to get my garden fully going before summer. Putting in some late seeds to start them up; but using pots instead of the ground to allow for movement into the house if the weather goes freaky this year. Got a few handing gardens going for peppers and tomatoes and hot peppers and herbs already going strong. So today is my first day of just getting everything finished up...or a "finished for now" status.


----------



## warrior4

Just got back from a workout. My wife and I are getting more into triathlon training so that's good.Not to much of anything else on deck for today though.


----------



## James m

Been working out myself. Gained muscle mass and therefore weight. Lost the bad weight and put on mass.

Transplanted the 4 tomato plants from Lowe's that were 4 for $10. Just watered them now. Took trash to the dumpster for my old aunt who doesn't drive.


----------



## Medic33

yep spent time with the grand kids.


----------



## bigwheel

Gotta swipe that photo. Sorry.


----------



## PaulS

All I did was repair the steering on a tractor and trouble-shoot the glow plug problems.


----------



## shoot2live

Yesterday, my bag (thanks Jak) came in very handy. I used my backup doggie bags because Eliza's leash attachment ran out and I couldn't go home to get anymore, and my spare contact case and solution saved my eyes when my contacts couldn't handle anymore salt water, which made my contacts blurry. For a few minutes, I was stranded with my doggies and my truck, but we found a safe place to stay for the time being. 
Jak, I hope you have a good day and stay safe. Remember, if you can't be safe, be deadly.


----------



## PAPrepper

Good use of your resources.


----------



## Prepared One

Did some land searches this morning. Got to get out of this city!


----------



## James m

Got the first yellow flower on a Lowe's tomato plant yesterday. Got an eye exam and ordered the gunmetal color glasses.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

shoot2live said:


> Yesterday, my bag (thanks Jak) came in very handy. I used my backup doggie bags because Eliza's leash attachment ran out and I couldn't go home to get anymore, and my spare contact case and solution saved my eyes when my contacts couldn't handle anymore salt water, which made my contacts blurry. For a few minutes, I was stranded with my doggies and my truck, but we found a safe place to stay for the time being.
> Jak, I hope you have a good day and stay safe. Remember, if you can't be safe, be deadly.


Just get home when you can


----------



## sideKahr

Fed the backyard birds. I guess if worse comes to worse, I can eat them.


----------



## paraquack

sideKahr said:


> Fed the backyard birds. I guess if worse comes to worse, I can eat them.


With the Bird Flu going thru the Midwest, I'd be hesitant to invite any extra birds into my yard. I may be a worry wort, but...


----------



## James m

Freeze tonight so took some plants inside.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Started trying to fix something I broke that I need very badly. 
Also, sold an old computer and bought a new bob with the money.


----------



## kevincali

Junkyarding again. Got a 4 speed shifter for my 3 speed truck. Trying to assemble all my vehicles for the move. 

Helped a friend move. He paid gas and a bit. Gonna stash that little bit of money. 

Not much other than that. Learned about the difference in gerber and leatherman multitools hahahaha


----------



## Deebo

Watched my attack Chihuahua give birth to four huge puppies this morning. All went ok. My first time.


----------



## kevincali

I effectively turned a $20 bill into 3 $1 bills haha 

I hit up the junkyard again. Getting parts I need so I can assemble my vehicles for the move. Good parts on and assembled vehicle, means less boxes of parts I have to move since I can throw away or scrap the old parts. Trying to consolidate my defecation for the move across country.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Henry Repeating Arms AR7 US Survival Rifle.
Took it over to my good buddy, an Air Force Vietnam Vet who helped Stoner develop and field this weapon. He loved all the new features that have been developed since the original, and I got to hear some awesome stories about "the good ol' days."

I love how it fits perfectly into a compartment of my Kelty backpack that would have otherwise gone unused.

Yes, the rifle is in all 3 photos.


----------



## Prepared One

Jakthesoldier said:


> Henry Repeating Arms AR7 US Survival Rifle.
> Took it over to my good buddy, an Air Force Vietnam Vet who helped Stoner develop and field this weapon. He loved all the new features that have been developed since the original, and I got to hear some awesome stories about "the good ol' days."
> 
> I love how it fits perfectly into a compartment of my Kelty backpack that would have otherwise gone unused.
> 
> Yes, the rifle is in all 3 photos.


Jake, I am considering an AR7 Henry for my Truck. How do you like yours and what did you pay if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Prepared One

Today is pay day! Good commission check. So, after I pay my bills, the tax man, buy groceries, Pay my house Nazi association dues, my house payment, and my Doctors bill, I am going to buy a...........Never mind.


----------



## shoot2live

Jakthesoldier said:


> Started trying to fix something I broke that I need very badly.
> Also, sold an old computer and bought a new bob with the money.


For the last few days, I dusted off my magic hat and practiced a trick I perfected long ago. Going off the grid, completely disappearing without a trace, vanishing from the life of one who caused me heartache, reminded me of my own strength and will to move forward, with or without the ones I left behind. Although my vast network took the backseat to kindling a young relationship, its deep-rooted connections provided the resources and support to help me remember my Nana's words of wisdom: "Wealth is not measured by the amount of paper in your pocket; wealth is measured by the number of outstretched hands helping you to your feet when you fall."

Jak, 'want' and 'need' have very different definitions; if you want something, or someone, you need to work for it and cherish it...even gritty ashtray water can quench your thirst if you want it enough and take the time it needs for filtering.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Prepared One said:


> Jake, I am considering an AR7 Henry for my Truck. How do you like yours and what did you pay if you don't mind me asking?


About 240. It needs minor adjustments to make it quieter when stored, maybe some sticks and toothpicks. Haven't shot it yet, so we will see on that. I'll do a video review when I have the chance, but I'm not going shooting till Shoots gets home.


----------



## tinkerhell

Jakthesoldier said:


> About 240. It needs minor adjustments to *make it quieter when stored, maybe some sticks and toothpicks. *Haven't shot it yet, so we will see on that. I'll do a video review when I have the chance, but I'm not going shooting till Shoots gets home.


Curiosity is killing me. What do you mean by that?


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Parts of it rattle when it is disassembled. The bolt that holds the receiver to the stock, and the barrel in its tube.


----------



## shoot2live

Since everything is stored in the butt stock, there may be some extra room for an extra mag, so everything else rattles around. Don't go experimenting and sticking any wood in the butt...crap might happen if you do.


----------



## Prepared One

Not to worried about the rattle. $240. Sounds good. Sold American! LOL. Let me know how it shoots. You tube has good reviews and it would be a good fit for the truck.


----------



## Medic33

I ate a lindies soft baked pretzel and painted my toe nails purple.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

shoot2live said:


> Since everything is stored in the butt stock, there may be some extra room for an extra mag, so everything else rattles around. Don't go experimenting and sticking any wood in the butt...crap might happen if you do.


Don't be a turd (see what I did there?)

Everything g has a specific slot to fit in, including slots for two magazines in addition to the one in the receiver. No extra space except a little wiggle room for the barrel and receiver


----------



## shoot2live

Jakthesoldier said:


> Don't be a turd (see what I did there?)
> 
> Everything g has a specific slot to fit in, including slots for two magazines in addition to the one in the receiver. No extra space except a little wiggle room for the barrel and receiver


Wiggle room for the barrel and receiver...sounds like it might shart at any second.


----------



## paraquack

Medic33 said:


> I ate a lindies soft baked pretzel and painted my toe nails purple.


I really don't think purple is your color. Try a soft orange.


----------



## tinkerhell

Jakthesoldier said:


> Parts of it rattle when it is disassembled. The bolt that holds the receiver to the stock, and the barrel in its tube.


sounds like a job for tampons


----------



## tinkerhell

not a "real prep" but something I will use with an indoor range to teach my son gun safety.

It's the Umarex XBG co2 semi-auto bb pistol


----------



## Medic33

paraquack said:


> I really don't think purple is your color. Try a soft orange.


yeah, that would look better but kid and wife got me when I was napping as a joke. so I thought I just run with it.


----------



## icewolf

added 10 mylar emergency blankets, 200ft of 550 paracord, 5000 veggie seeds, and started researching how to make insulin at home.


----------



## SDF880

Picked up a cheap PSA AR upper and an even cheaper AR lower and it came to less than 390 bucks. Not bad for a rifle that I will
run a few hundred rounds thru then have standing by in my break glass in case of war collection.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Glock 17 added to my collection. Since Shoots loves her 9mm this will allow us to stock just two calibers of ammo. I still have my M&P shield in .40, but these will be our "go guns" and will be a ton of fun to train with at the range. 
Another great deal, $420 with the blue label program. It's a gen 4 with the new spring already installed. Only downside is its not a US Glock.


----------



## shoot2live

Jakthesoldier said:


> Glock 17 added to my collection. Since Shoots loves her 9mm this will allow us to stock just two calibers of ammo. I still have my M&P shield in .40, but these will be our "go guns" and will be a ton of fun to train with at the range.
> Another great deal, $420 with the blue label program. It's a gen 4 with the new spring already installed. Only downside is its not a US Glock.


Preppers, this fine soldier is now on the auction block...firearms not included. The bidding will begin at $0.50...

Hmph, I can't believe he bought not one but TWO weapons without taking me along... Major groveling seems to be in store for a while.


----------



## James m

How much work can he do, can he pick cotton. Does he speak the queens English.


----------



## James m

Moved tomato plants to a bigger pot. The pots were .97 cents at wally world. They weren't growing because the Pete moss starters were still restricting the roots, so fixed that.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

today was about body armor. I convinced Shoots to come with me this time so I don't get shot (I'm already up for sale -_-) pice up a point blank 3a concealed vest for $100 it has slots for plates which will be filled with AR500 plates when the budget allows. For now I just have to get used to wearing it in this Texas heat. Good I got it while we are still in the 70s/80s so I can acclimate before it really warms up.
I'm kinda happy that it's actually somewhat slimming, as my gut is currently filing for its own zip code. Hopefully the added weight and heat will help keep that in check.

Also, yesterday the owner of my security company called me into his office (dun dun dun) and offered me a better job and a raise! I get a patrol car and a salary instead of an hourly rate, and the same 2 consecutive days off each week! Salary isn't super impressive, but it's about the same as E5 base pay, so I'm still stoked. Plus now I am an employee not a contractor, and they will take taxes for me.


----------



## James m

Won $100 on a $1 scratch ticket.


----------



## kevincali

Been working on turning this:









Back into this:








But currently looks like this:








Painted the frame, new front suspension, getting a new motor, etc. But have to get it all in one piece for the move


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I read the prepper forum. And cooked for my family on an open fire.


----------



## Prepared One

Picked up a couple of boxes of 30-06 a small 1st aid kit for the range bag. Transplanted the Tomato plants.


----------



## Smitty901

Off to a slow start for a growing season. It has been a bit cooler than normal. Of course that is because of Global warming. to be expected.
Looking things over the new Strawberry plants are doing well. Black berries have take root and are greening out. All of the transplanted Blue berries have come to life and seem to be doing fine. Time will tell if they get over the shock and produce this year. Apple trees are doing great New Hens are growing much fast now that they are out side. Asparagus has been producing like crazy as always it like cooler weather . Noticed a lot of shoots coming up around the farm from self seeding. You can never have to much Asparagus.
Despite the cooler weather life is moving on.
The grass loves the cooler weather and has been cut 4 times already and needs it again.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Sleep deprivation training again. I was supposed to be off today for some much needed r&r, but got called in due to a scheduling error. Just over 8 hours of sleep in 3 days. Functioning well, despite a bought with food poisoning, and a 9 hour migraine. Still wide awake, alert, and only slightly depreciated reflexes.


----------



## 8301

Ran some rounds through a few weapons to maintain proficiency and am currently reloading some shells.


----------



## csi-tech

I knocked it out of the park this weekend! 1000 rounds of Golden Tiger 7.62X39 for $239.00 and get this....102 H&K/PTR-91 aluminum magazines for $153.00 to my door. Maybe I should buy a rifle that they fit into huh?


----------



## Jakthesoldier

csi-tech said:


> Maybe I should buy a rifle that they fit into huh?


maybe before you bought 102 magazines even lol. 
Awesome score


----------



## James m

The g3 ptr 91 looks great. Low prices, think I saw $825 for a green stock model. .308 usually costs a heck of a lot more. Now magazines for $2 it must be part of the fast and furious gun running program.


----------



## Smitty901

csi-tech said:


> I knocked it out of the park this weekend! 1000 rounds of Golden Tiger 7.62X39 for $239.00 and get this....102 H&K/PTR-91 aluminum magazines for $153.00 to my door. Maybe I should buy a rifle that they fit into huh?


 Going out on a limb here but. But a good AK might be worth while if purchased at a fair price


----------



## shoot2live

James m said:


> How much work can he do, can he pick cotton. Does he speak the queens English.


Work? Does commenting on here count as work? His city hands will blister with cotton. Lol 
Which do you mean: Queens, NY or England's Queen's English?


----------



## James m

Her majesty Victoria.


----------



## James m

I have been working out again. I pill pick things up and they will feel like nothing. But I'm having trouble the other week opening root beer barrels, the wrapper. I think that has something to do with.


----------



## whoppo

Range Day! 
My wife and I went through:
300 rds of 9mm 
250 rds of 45ACP 
200 rds of 40S&W 
50 rds of 45 Long Colt 
500 rds of 5.56mm
50 rds of 00 buck 12ga 
40 rds of 000 Buck 410ga
125 rds of 22LR 

Just finished cleaning and lubing 8 handguns, 2 rifles, 1 AR Pistol and 1 shotgun. 

We also brought home a couple hundred mosquito bites, despite a heavy dowsing of 30% deet insect repellent... still a pretty good day overall.


----------



## 8301

whoppo, You do a lot more shooting than I do.


----------



## Spice

That's a lot of banging, Whoppo!

I made my first attempt at rooting my existing blackberries, so I'll have plants to transfer to the BOL.


----------



## James m

Yea the poor dumb B------ that breaks into the Whoppo residence.


----------



## OctopusPrime

My sugar peas are sprouting!! :bee:


----------



## kevincali

Failed prep day today 

Went to grab mulch from a friends nursery and he wasn't there. I know I can take some any time I want, I just don't feel right if he isn't there (sounds weird, I know). 

But got some weeds pulled, bushes trimmed, roses trimmed, and my red truck assembled more. 

Got my yard cleaned up, gave away some tires (still good, but not good enough to sell), went to the bank to pull some cash to have a good tire swapped onto a rim that had a blown tire. But bank fugged me. They charged me a $10 service fee, and transferred $25 into my savings. Not wanting to touch my savings, I pulled a $20 and paid my water bill. Tire will have to wait. I don't "need" it, but it doesn't make sense to have a blown tire on a rim, and a good tire next to it! Lol

Tomorrow I have a job lined up. I'll use that money to swap tires. 

But on a plus side today, my friend paid me for helping him on a job he had, and I found a zbar that'll work on my 71 dodge truck (I already had it apparently, just couldn't find it??) I also put some money in savings (change and $ bills). 

Also turned my compost pile, and leveled the dirt in front of it. Gotta pull as much 3/4" gravel out as possible, and lay mulch down. Eventually. Haha


----------



## Medic33

finished clearing a mess of downed trees and limbs at the bol-looks like I have firewood for a decade


----------



## Spice

It's been a crappy day.

But getting the med screenings that allow you to not Develop nasty chronic diseases are important preps, however unappealing.

And so is ordering the Humanure toilet/compost system, so we have a viable waste solution at the BOL until such time as we can afford septic. Plus, it'll provide compost for the trees. Next mission (later this week), build the compost bins.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

SKS and 1200 rounds non corrosive ammo. To my front door. For 450 all in. Life is good.


----------



## James m

I turned down the squelch on my truck scanner. Now I get more information because I hear more but it cuts out. Right now I hear a fire with entrapment. Sad.


----------



## Medic33

Spice said:


> It's been a crappy day.
> 
> But getting the med screenings that allow you to not Develop nasty chronic diseases are important preps, however unappealing.
> 
> And so is ordering the Humanure toilet/compost system, so we have a viable waste solution at the BOL until such time as we can afford septic. Plus, it'll provide compost for the trees. Next mission (later this week), build the compost bins.


AHH poo poo on you--LOL


----------



## Spice

Medic33 said:


> AHH poo poo on you--LOL


Hey, at least it hasn't hit the fan yet!


----------



## shoot2live

Today, my prep was attempting to recover my truck, which has my EDC bag, my paracord projects, and important boxes with my late father's belongings; my prep turned out unsuccessful. I also spent time recovering my mental health after being thrown into a pile of government feces yesterday.


----------



## James m

Kiss the EDC bag Good bye.


----------



## bigwheel

I went for Tuesday afternoon two buck Crown and down with the guys. It was real nice to have some quality time in absence of the Little Bride so we could bond better and concentrate more on prepping. Now she wants to get a Travel Trailer and hook it to the Toyoter Tunda and go sweat out the up coming race riots in the boondocks in Arkieville. What do yall think. I am think that would be a long time to get penned up with her in a tight space...and them trailers leak tear gas from the walls an give a person lung damage. I just cant decide about that. Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## shoot2live

James m said:


> Kiss the EDC bag Good bye.


I have an inventory of everything in my truck. Also, surprisingly, if a certain towing company went, I shouldn't have a problem with missing items. My grandfather founded one of the towing companies, so my last name still gets handled with respect from them. 
Besides, I'm sure my pink tutu and feather boa on top of everything should deter prying eyes. Lol


----------



## James m

Was it impounded or towed?


----------



## kevincali

Went to the dark side and worked on a Chevy. Rebuilt the monojet carb. 

Learning how to get different vehicles going, so if for some reason I can't use mine, I may borrow one. 

Put some more money in savings. 

Tomorrow I'm going to work on my red truck. I'm hoping to be running/driving by end of the month.


----------



## James m

Today I picked up my new eye glasses. I ordered them in gunmetal gray because I just had to. I'm also seeing about transferring credits and colleges.


----------



## bigwheel

Good move on that.


----------



## shoot2live

James m said:


> Was it impounded or towed?


I have no idea. Outside of the four walls, I have no idea what happened yesterday.


----------



## bigwheel

Hope you did not get a big black **** cell mate named Bubba. They show stories about stuff like that on TV a lot.


----------



## shoot2live

bigwheel said:


> Hope you did not get a big black **** cell mate named Bubba. They show stories about stuff like that on TV a lot.


Bubbles was her name. She kinda looked like Bruce Willis.


----------



## bigwheel

Ok..did he have a nekked lady tatooed on his back? That is apparently popular body art in the big house. I guess they worry about that when they aint busy learning how to make license plates etc.


----------



## SOCOM42

Did a full cleaning of my Iimbel Stg58 built from a new parts kit. everything was lubed with LSA..
checked ammo cans that contained 20 mags they also were stored with boxes of m80. contained in them, part of my last ditch grab and go.
Gas had been adjusted two months ago, no need to do again. Back in its rat hole


----------



## Deebo

Purchased two more dock demon fishing poles from Wal-Mart. $10 each. Got the wife and myself fishing licence. 
Fished a few hours on Sunday. Been working too many hours, so my yard is a jungle. Next prep will be a weedeater.


----------



## shoot2live

bigwheel said:


> Ok..did he have a nekked lady tatooed on his back? That is apparently popular body art in the big house. I guess they worry about that when they aint busy learning how to make license plates etc.


I'm not sure what it was, but her back tattoo looked like a lady trying to dig her way out from between two donuts.


----------



## shoot2live

Jak and I saved my precious Emerald, my truck, from the impound. As I suspected, nothing was stolen, broken, or tampered with in any part of my baby. My EDC bag, paracord, and Father's personal items were all safe in my backseat. The Park Police left a nice gift on my windshield requesting more money for their services, but the rain made it illegible; even my PD escort rolled his eyes and hinted on the absurdity of the ordeal. Oh, and one of the forms I signed may turn the tables, if I feel confident enough to pursue that course of action. I'll have to talk to my hired help about that issue as well. 
Also, Jak bought a Buck knife and Gerber multi-plier at Academy. While there, I advised a newb not to buy the pre-made med kits, but to build his own. Jak finally caught up, and we both schooled the newb on a few things he should look into before spending hundreds on brand name products. All-in-all, today was a better day.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Made a support bed for some cucumbers,lemon cukes and eggplant. Made a raise bed for planting 3 sisters.


----------



## James m

The college I was going to transfer to wanted me to start the program over except for an English class so I told them to shove it!!


----------



## kevincali

Picked up some milsurp 30.06 to see how my Remington 700 likes it (was on sale for $10). 

Also put $50 down on a rough rider .22 revolver. I still owe like $200, but after counting my change and $1 bills, I have about $100 (I have a couple $20's stuffed in there). 

Got some scrap to turn in, and that'll pay the gun off! I can not wait 

Why the rough rider .22 revolver? Because sometimes in my yard there are squirrels running around, and it's too cumbersome carrying around my 511-p when I'm doing yard work. I usually have a shotgun leaning somewhere by me, and it doesn't make sense to have a .22 leaning next to it. I can't fire the shotgun (neighbors). So this .22 should carry nicely on my hip


----------



## kevincali

Oh and forgot my other prep. Hanging out with Spanish speaking Mexicans. Learning by submersion. He asked me to read an ad if I could understand it. Yes I did


----------



## 6811

Added 100 rounds of .40 cal. In my ammo pile. I got 300 rnds so far.


----------



## kevincali

Got a huge pile of mulch unloaded at my house. Now to spread it tomorrow morning. Maybe get more. Glad I get it free from a friend!


----------



## Prepp(g)er

bought a lil more silver and rotated my food stash. old stuff out for short term use, new stuff in for storage...the usual.

range time after work today. going to do some .22 target shooting so i'll have better groups tomorrow with the 9mm berettas


----------



## Disturbed12404

Forgot to do this yesterday but, 

My preps were:
Purchase: 
INCH bag drinking container. 
INCH bag tooth brush
INCH bag sun screen
water tight matches
Additional size of bandages

Non purchases: 
Found out there will be a new addition to my family. ( I'm going to have my first child)


----------



## csi-tech

102 H&K aluminum G3 magazines, 1000 rounds of Golden Tiger 7.62X39 ammunition. I'm putting it all in my GLPOOMHB.

(Good Luck Prying Me Out Of My Home Bag)


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

csi-tech said:


> 102 H&K aluminum G3 magazines, 1000 rounds of Golden Tiger 7.62X39 ammunition. I'm putting it all in my GLPOOMHB.
> 
> (Good Luck Prying Me Out Of My Home Bag)


Hard to go wrong with mags & ammo for preps, especially with potential Hillary coronation in the near future.


----------



## kevincali

Hula hoed some weeds, laid mulch, and staked my loquat tree. I wish I had an after pic, but my phone is full and cannot take another pic.

Then I turned down a $95k offer on my house. I'm asking $141k.


----------



## Disturbed12404

Bought 
50rds - .223 FMJ
50rds - 9mm FMJ
Drop Down Condor leg rig
Beofeng UV-82 walkie


----------



## Prepp(g)er

30 more minutes and im done with work for this week and heading straight to the range afterwards...:armata_PDT_36:


----------



## James m

A fly in drive in breakfast this weekend. The airport is close. Its like an open house.


----------



## Prepared One

Added .45 and 9MM ammo. This weekend I am reinforcing all the locks and door jams.


----------



## OctopusPrime

organized my pantry and now I know what food groups I have weakly covered and which im strong in...need dried fruit/ canned fruit and more canned everything hahaha.


----------



## James m

The low temperature today was predicted at 33 this morning and now it is 34 degrees. I would always plan for the worst. Just a reminder to north easterners about the plants.


----------



## just mike

Just finished depriming, sizing and cleaning 700 pieces of .357 brass. Next is installing a new Ruger BX-trigger in my 10-22. Going to the range tomorrow to test it .


----------



## James m

Purchased 4 tomato plants a bag of dirt and a purple flower as a gift.


----------



## kevincali

No preps, except eliminating debt. Owed a guy $500 (paid down to $200 previously) did a brake job on his truck, he knocked $50 off. Down to $150. Then owed another guy for a Couple motors. Down to $150 (or $210 if adding in the $60 from another motor) from $360. 

Sucks owing people money. Glad I'm able to make payments and get things paid off. 

Tomorrow should be a huge prep day. I'm keeping that secret until it happens


----------



## Harry Cline

kevincali said:


> What Was Your Prep Of The Day:


Well, when I went yesterday to pick up my new side arm the Feds put a 7 day hold on it. No biggie it's happen before and I forget about the pending memorial day weekend. (they generally don't like clearing on certain holidays 4 of July is another one)

So today my prep was ordering some dummy rounds for it to practice my load, rack, tap and clear. ( I don't do any dry firing even with snap caps )
And I've made some other consideration about what new role 'sweat pea' will play. (that's what I'm packing now below) Cause I discovered when I went to pick up 'lil' Bukus he'll ride OK up front in the pocket as well.
The original plan was to move 'sweat pea' down to the weak side ankle, however I have decided that 'sweat pea' shall live in my vehicle as the quick go to car-jack gun.

Life is good..










When I get 'lil' Bukus home I'll make a former introduction on a new thread.


----------



## SecTec21

Bought a 34 year old Ford 2wd pickup truck Friday for $550. Will use it as a daily driver back and forth to work. Will also develop it as a BOV as time and money allow. This one is electronic ignition. Yeah, I know but it is still a simple truck to repair. Meanwhile, it will come in handy gathering firewood and hauling stuff.


----------



## SecTec21

Bought a new charcoal grill. The old one was a burned out square one. It was a little small and had no features.The new one is a Brinkman offset smoker and grill. Home Depot is doing a Memorial Day special with these for $99. It is a barrel style grill with a storage shelf below, a prep shelf at the grill, has a temperature gauge, and a large grilling surface. It also has a grilling shelf for vegetables. I'm so excited ... I'm curing it now and will grill some steaks tonight. I'll put the corn and potatoes on the shelf. 

The real deal though was on the charcoal. Two 18.6 lb. bags for $10. I kissed a Jackson good by and loaded up.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

SecTec21 said:


> Bought a 34 year old Ford 2wd pickup truck Friday for $550. Will use it as a daily driver back and forth to work. Will also develop it as a BOV as time and money allow. This one is electronic ignition. Yeah, I know but it is still a simple truck to repair. Meanwhile, it will come in handy gathering firewood and hauling stuff.


I miss my 69 ford. Bought it from my dad for 500. Then I went to boarding school and he sold it for 500 again. I was pissed, but the new owner took WAY better care of it than I could have. I found it 5 years later and it was beautiful.

As for preps today, Shoots is hitting the surplus stores, Academy, etc. She picked me up a nice fixed blade karambit and a good boot knife. (Since shoots discovered our boots have designated pockets for them) I ordered a 6x9 camo net for $12 and yesterday I ordered a waterproof light jacket. It's borderline on the "grey man" idea. I got grey instead of camo or green/coyote. Still has some awesome features that don't stand out too bad.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

newest additions. Some for work, some for play, and some for just getting stuff done.


----------



## trips-man

Charcoal grill sounds like a good idea (cheap buy). How long does charcoal store?


----------



## SOCOM42

trips-man said:


> charcoal grill sounds like a good idea (cheap buy). How long does charcoal store?


No time limit on it.
Keep it bagged and dry or store in 35 gallon garbage can without the bags, use duct tape to seal the cover.
I live in a high humidity area, have 400 pounds stored in cans, it is SHTF stores.
I opened an older one (15 years) and used it in my forge, was to lazy to go get any that day.
It burned the same as new stuff.
I have two volcano stoves/cooker/grill that the charcoal stores are intended for in SHTF.
My normal active reserves for working run about 200 pounds.
Best bet is to buy the stuff for storage at the end of season, usually wally world drops the price about 40%.


----------



## Smitty901

Baking with the new cast Iron pans wife wanted while in TN. Corn bread made the right way is now only 20 minutes away. Bacon is almost done.


----------



## Medic33

SecTec21 said:


> Bought a 34 year old Ford 2wd pickup truck Friday for $550. Will use it as a daily driver back and forth to work. Will also develop it as a BOV as time and money allow. This one is electronic ignition. Yeah, I know but it is still a simple truck to repair. Meanwhile, it will come in handy gathering firewood and hauling stuff.


"DAMN SON WERE"D YAH FIND THAT" LOL 
that's awesome SecTec just freaking awesome.
oh I ah, let's see. well I filled the swimming pool with water, shocked the tard out of it and am now running a double filter( 2 pumps/2 filters) for a couple days before shocking it again and algaecide it, then dropping it down to the normal filtration.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Added ammo to the stash. 350 rounds.


----------



## tinkerhell

I repacked my work backpack to include a better thought out EDC implement. It now has an umbrella and a pvc rain poncho. The pharmacy in my altoids tin was cut in half to make room for some pipe cleaners, duct tape, tinfoil, an LED/watch battery. paper clips, safety pins. The pack has dog spray, a camp knife, LED flashlight, and a pair of gloves. It's not awesome but better than it was the day before.


----------



## paraquack

I assume the dog spray is a deterrent. Didn't think of that, thanks.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Hobo stove and lightweight folding 8 piece camp cookware


----------



## 6811

Added 100 more rnds of 762x39 to the ammo pile.


----------



## Arklatex

Added extra clothes and toiletries,etc to the truck incase it hits the F out here.

SE Oklahoma the water plants are flooded and boil warning is issued. Beavers Bend is flooded. The dam on lake Texoma is overflowing. Voluntary evacuation is underway.

All that is heading to Texarkana where I work but don't live. The US 71 bridge is about to be shut down from high water. That is the lifeline from Arkansas into Texarkana.

Every dam is wide open and still can't keep up. Every county in the Ark La Tex is under flood warning, Thunderstorm warning, Tornado warning as of this post until Wednesday. The ranchers along the red river and the sulphur river have had to evacuate their livestock.

I'm ready as always and have no concern over evacuation due to my location. The only issue would be if the bridge between here and work were to shut down. I've added enough clothes etc in the truck to weather that problem at a friends house if I got caught on the wrong side of that bridge while at work. That was my lil prep for this evening.

Gonna have to bush hog the yard after all this mess blows over!


----------



## tinkerhell

paraquack said:


> I assume the dog spray is a deterrent. Didn't think of that, thanks.


It is just pepper spray with a different label.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

I learned to tie a monkey fist! I've wanted to learn since I was 6. Super excited, and it came out great.


----------



## James m

I learned to fold a flag into a triangle.
Is it improper to fold a flag into a triangle, because I only see it at funerals. It was previously folded square.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

James m said:


> I learned to fold a flag into a triangle.
> Is it improper to fold a flag into a triangle, because I only see it at funerals. It was previously folded square.


Not at all. The triangular fold is the only proper fold for a US flag. Thank you and congratulations on you accomplishment!


----------



## Jakthesoldier

View attachment 11268

learned how to use our new hobo stove and camping cookware. Made bacon :armata_PDT_36:


----------



## Disturbed12404

Situated my Condor belt and drop down leg rig.
Baofeng UV-82 received and still playing around with. Can only use it to listen for now. 
Bought two books on parenting and one called, The Prepper Pages: A Surgeon's Guide to Scavenging Items for a Medical Kit, and Putting Them to Use While Bugging Out.


----------



## warrior4

Picked up another Mountain House meal, two new compasses, and 200 rounds of 9mm. Most of that ammo will soon be used however, my birthday present to my Dad is a trip to the range.


----------



## kevincali

Spent the morning on the phone with my realtor. Back and forth with offers. She's writing them up, and submitting them. 

Then got on the horn with a realtor in Kentucky. Looking for a couple rentals. Gonna buy 2 rentals and move into one for the time being. I NEED a place to go haha. Then I can get the 10 acres and drop a cabin on it and move out of the rental and rent it out. 

It's about to get serious boys. The next 2 weeks could get hectic!!


----------



## James m

Good luck my friend. Are you going to rent out the rentals that you buy? 
Won 25$ on two scratch tickets. A family member gave me $3 in winners because I have better luck than they do.


----------



## kevincali

Yeah, gonna rent them out. What better investment than property? Plus it's income


----------



## shoot2live

While playing Valet for our Vietnam Vet friend, another gentleman said his daughter's power was off this morning so she had to take a cold shower. I suggested that she could boil a pot of water if she had a gas stove. Also, she could put a flashlight on top of a gallon of water to make a lamp.


----------



## kevincali

Curiosity got the best of me. 

A friend had some rancid gasoline he needed to get rid of (7+ years old)

I know my truck can burn just about anything. So, having just pumped 8 gallons of fresh gas, we put 8 gallons of rancid gas in the tank. 

Truck runs the same, just stinkier exhaust. 

I wouldn't try this in a computer controlled vehicle though. My carb needs gone through anyways as there is surging while decelerating, seeping gas from gaskets, and an intermittent hiccup. Car sat for a few years before I got it, and was covered in sand from a friend sandblasting near it. I just did a quick once over on it before it went onto the truck. 

Plus side is, now I know that old gas (even though it is stinky) mixed with new gas does burn. 

Unfortunately I can not vouch for power loss, or mileage impact. But post SHTF, it's better than nothing!


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

I decided to hide my handguns in plain sight in my living room inside a : PIZZA BOX ! :armata_PDT_36:


----------



## SDF880

400 rounds of 5.56 62GR green tip and a Kel-Tec SU-16C folding 5.56 rifle. I have a KT C model but converted it to an E model then a C model
became avail today. I like how it fits right in my backpack with extra mags!


----------



## Prepp(g)er

another day at work.sucks as usual. but tonight i'll hit the range again for my weekly training. at least i have something to look forward to


----------



## James m

Working on a patio area for a grill. Still working on a stump from a bush. The bush has been there plus 20 years. But it will be next to the front porch when complete.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Just paid for fencing, and for half a year's worth of storage in a climate controlled environment. Ouch.


----------



## James m

This stump won't budge. I tried talking to it with my rusty Chevrolet, it didn't want to talk. What's next stump remover. Any ideas??


----------



## PaulS

Cut the stump below ground level and then soak the cut end with concentrated Round-up(tm). it will be dead and it will slowly turn to compost in the ground. 
If it is in the way of construction you may have to dig it out. If you leave any of it in the ground be sure to use the Round-up on all the cut parts to keep it from producing new growth.

ADDED: you can treat it with Potassium Nitrate (available in 4 oz. bottles at most pharmacies) "Salt Peter" just make some holes in the stump and fill with salt peter for a week or two. Then you light it on fire and it will burn down into the ground reducing most of the roots to ash. (note: this may or may not be legal or safe in your location, so I do not recommend it unless you make sure there are no gas, phone or electrical lines nearby.)


----------



## kevincali

Driving around running errands burning this old gas. 

Stopped at a friends nursery and helped sell a few things. Got a few tips. No bad at all lol. I told him I'm not going there anymore because they put me to work on my day off haha

Got some yard work done at my house, and sold a few parts. 

Not bad for my day off.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

James m said:


> This stump won't budge. I tried talking to it with my rusty Chevrolet, it didn't want to talk. What's next stump remover. Any ideas??


I'm all for the stump burning, but there is an easier way. Just light the stump on fire using normal lighting stuff oN fire methods. Be warned however, when a stump burns really well the roots burn too. It could potentially (depending on the type of tree, and how well it burns) burn and smolder for months underground.


----------



## James m

Thanks for the responses. Its too close to the house to light it on fire.


----------



## Arklatex

Zastava O-pap on layaway. Will pick up next week. It's a real good looking rifle! Also got 2 pounds of Unique. That'll come in handy.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

James m said:


> Thanks for the responses. Its too close to the house to light it on fire.


What kind of tree is it? might affect how you handle it.

If you want it out fast, grab a shovel and chop the roots as you go. once you can see the bottom, give your truck another wack at it.


----------



## James m

It was one of those decorative bushes that got out of control after 20 years. Its something you would use hedge trimmers on. There is a bunch of one to three inch branches in a knot near the ground and it is partially dug out already. The roots are 3/4 to 1 inch in diameter.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Ah. Well ax and roundup.


----------



## Farmboyc

I would make a noose out of 1/4" cable and tie it to the truck and pull under the root flare. Cable will cut for you.


----------



## kevincali

James m said:


> It was one of those decorative bushes that got out of control after 20 years. Its something you would use hedge trimmers on. There is a bunch of one to three inch branches in a knot near the ground and it is partially dug out already. The roots are 3/4 to 1 inch in diameter.


Too bad it wasn't still kinda tall. I've used a come a long to uproot trees before








Best bet is to dig a trench around it and flood the damn thing. Once the water drains down, pull with truck. Otherwise, an axe will be your best friend!


----------



## kevincali

After pic.









I did this about 20+ times. Used a shovel to dig as much as I could. Then soaked. Then dug some more. Then soaked some more. Then chopped what I could, put tension on via come a long, then chopped some more. Was tedious. I WISH I could have gotten a truck back there!


----------



## SOCOM42

That is a bear of a job! I have used the electric winch with the cable as a choker to pull them out, back of jeep tied down to a tree.



Ran one generator for 15 minuets to burn out moisture. 
Ordered one "p" mag for AR.
Looked for more M1 Carbine ammo.


----------



## warrior4

Yesterday was a good prep day. My birthday present for my Dad was to take him to the gun range and put some lead down range. Now my Dad is not a gun guy by any means and he's not a very god shot right now either. However he also told me this was only the third time he'd ever fired a pistol so that kinda makes sense. He did have a great time and enjoyed himself a lot. My groupings are getting a lot more accurate and consistent the more as well. 

Today is bring the wife's van into the shop and get some stuff fixed.


----------



## Becca

Build fire ring around it and burn it out. Dig around it first so coal can work on it from below and above.


----------



## paraquack

Two words: Thermonuclear explosion


----------



## Prepp(g)er

quick range training yesterday.only went thru about 150 rounds.
got my paycheck today and bought some silver.


----------



## 6811

I finaly got my gun trust... also, got an integrally suppresed barrel for the ruger 10/22


----------



## James m

Acquired a pick ax to persuade that stump.


----------



## kevincali

Had a short day at work, so did some work around my house. Turned in some loose recyclables ($0.50 haha) and made a payment on my rough rider .22 pistol. 

Had a little issue with the rancid gas. Truck runs great and idle better than on fresh gas, but was super hard to start this morning. Drove around to burn as much as I could, and pumped 5 gallons more fresh gas. I won't be doing THAT anymore (burning rancid gas) unless it was the LAST bit of gasoline on earth. Or put 1 gallon to 10 gallons instead of 1 gallon to 1 gallon ratio. 

I'm just glad my truck is able to burn trash gas  I love my old truck


----------



## James m

My truck is stuck in 2 hi. I shifted to neutral to put it in 4 lo and 4 hi and 4 lo started flashing. At least its in 2 hi so I can drive. Get it looked at next week. Electronic push button 4x4.


----------



## spork

Haven't been on for a few days, but the wife and I took our get home bags on a 5 mile hike down rock/gravel roads a coupe days ago. Went well, other than the lack of forethought on sunscreen. Going to add a small amount to the bags. Otherwise the trip was decent and no problems. If we would've had more time, we would've gone a couple more miles. May try it again as soon as we can get someone to watch the kids.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Bought a 1.5 gallon bleach sprayer from Home Depot for my pandemic kit.

RL Flo-Master 1 gal. Bleach Sprayer-1201BC - The Home Depot


----------



## Jakthesoldier

New ax, couple magnesium fire starters, wool blankets, and a tarp.


----------



## AquaHull

Magpul Sling Attachment Point,750 Handguard Cap$13 shipped online speciality forum
Pachmayr Small Slip On Recoil Pad for Mossy 9200,Fed 210M primers-$20 OTD @ LGS


----------



## Slippy

Built me another firewood rack for under the porch and loaded it up with wood...and after that me and Mrs Slippy put in one more stock tank to be used as a raised vegetable bed. We know its late to start planting but we've got some habenero pepper seeds we've been waiting to put in the ground and figure a dedicated bed is best for those hot bastiges! 

It was a good day at Slippy Lodge. My fat-smart ass is indeed blessed!


----------



## PaulS

I worked at the range all day. I was one of the RSO's for the rim-fire steel challenge match. No shooting for me but I was told I was the "most patient" man there... Is that a good thing? I guess it is when working with new shooters. The group was very close to half women! It was great to see the ladies competing. Everyone had a good time and I even got a few women to commit to shooting silhouette with us. Life is good!

while I was working, my wife sat at home doing nothing.. well she tended the garden, pulled weeds, picked strawberries and watered the taters, onions, cantaloupe, garlic, mullen, and sweet potatoes. other than that she just sat around doing nothing - Oh! she also made some tater salad to go with dinner when I fix it. (I have a very good wife)


----------



## trips-man

I went to a self reliance / prepardness expo. Bought a few things.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Purchased a Glock 17. Mad Max move over. :arrow:
Have to put up with two week waiting period though, thanks to dumb Hawaii government anti gun laws.


----------



## Prepared One

Added 9mm ammo. One more 7.5 gallon water container. 2 rolls of duct tape. New sling for the AR.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Went to the range, right after buying that ax. The AR-7 Henry US survival rifle actually Shoots pretty dang well. Was blowing the center out of a 2 inch circle at 10 yards standing unsupported rapid fire. Glock 17 performed well, but I didn't wanna blow a bunch of ammo getting technical with it. Just had fun. Maybe I'll post target pics later.


----------



## Prepared One

So you like the Henry AR-7 Jak? I am seriously considering this for the truck.


----------



## kevincali

Had some motor work to do over the weekend.

One of these is not like the other. Not like the other. Not like the other. One of these is not like the other. 








Whoops. I'm pretty sure I either over revved it, maybe the small amount of trash gas, or the valve guides are too tight. Heads look newer (painted different color from the block). 








Truck survived, so I decided to detail her. She deserved it. Old paint still shines!


----------



## kevincali

Just for comparison, here she is in the Craigslist ad from when i bought her. I really thought the truck was beige!


----------



## James m

There's a flash flood warning until midnight or 2 am. Thunderstorms real bad on and off. Lake 200 feet from the front door, the lake has been high lately. Glad I don't have beach front property.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Prepared One said:


> So you like the Henry AR-7 Jak? I am seriously considering this for the truck.


I really do. It's no snap defensive weapon, ready as soon as the safety goes off. But I'll be a lot happier having it when SHTF. It's small and shoots well. Comfortable, although take a minute to get used to. I could even see using it in a close quarters ambush if absolutely necessary. It'll put someone's eye out easy. I've been meaning to do a video, actually I have a few takes already, but they didn't come out well. I'll find the targets. Shoots hid them because I threatened to throw them away (we save all of our targets)


----------



## Jakthesoldier

kevincali said:


> Had some motor work to do over the weekend.
> 
> One of these is not like the other. Not like the other. Not like the other. One of these is not like the other.
> View attachment 11353
> 
> 
> Whoops. I'm pretty sure I either over revved it, maybe the small amount of trash gas, or the valve guides are too tight. Heads look newer (painted different color from the block).
> View attachment 11354
> 
> 
> Truck survived, so I decided to detail her. She deserved it. Old paint still shines!
> 
> View attachment 11355


I saw the first pic and thought Hmmm bent rod? Then saw the second pic. Yup


----------



## Will2

Just an update since I havn't posted in a while.

I finished a trapping course in May. I was trying to get into it for the last couple years, so I am very pleased I finally got a chance to take it. Learned quite a bit about trapping I didn't know. I feel way more confident is use of fur bearers now both as a food, medicine fur source and other usages.

Now all I need is a head trapper to take me on to the line, which should be a challenge since apparently it is really hard to get onto lines up here. I will be looking into that over the next few months. I am hopeful I will get onto a line by the start of the season but this won't necesarily be easy to do.

Other than this not doing much at all. Lots of stuff in the works.

Sadly police seem to be trying to make me look like a terrorist or something, not sure if you remember that legal situation, none the less a whole bunch of junk like owning a gas mask and helmet were grounds for me being a public safety threat for them, and posting a parody on Canadian terrorists on youtube - a whole section was devoted to posts on this website which was quite surprising. Of course I still face the issue of lying police falsifying police reports which is really very concerning for me and causing a lot of torment, because there is just this sense that people are more prone to believe police reports than the person they are reporting on, personally I will never trust a police report I see again in my life as false reports are just regular occurrence for me, it has me wonder how many innocent people have been locked away, total and complete loss of faith in the justice system is just punctuated more, especially after seeing the disclosures - police in adjacent rooms while I was having confidential meetings about school funding, and private discussions with a school doctor ending up in police reports. There really is no privacy even if the law says there is, I am really torn by what was reported, and I think it is really just the tip of the iceberg on how much I've been violated, and what makes it worse is that they are warping stuff and fabricating and making false statements it is utterly disturbing. And they are trying to disarm me. I can hold onto my firearms until the September hearing but I have no confidence at all because every other court situation I have had has been a disgrace , apparently rigged and 'kangaroo court' like where law meant little and profession was all that mattered.

The truth means nothing to these people it is just a show they are putting on.


----------



## James m

Heading to Cabelas today.

Remember Will, from my cold dead hand, from my cold dead hand, from my cold dead hand. Once they are gone they're not coming back.


----------



## Arklatex

Will2 said:


> ...and posting a parody on Canadian terrorists on youtube - a whole section was devoted to posts on this website which was quite surprising.


Link to the YT vid please.


----------



## Will2

Arklatex said:


> Link to the YT vid please.







Bear in mind it should be obvious this is a parody. You know wearing the dive shirt on my head, mock beer bottle prop, and obvious jokes.

You know it was a bad parody of Canadian Terrorism and SCTV


----------



## Arklatex

Will2 said:


> Bear in mind it should be obvious this is a parody. You know wearing the dive shirt on my head, mock beer bottle prop, and obvious jokes.
> 
> You know it was a bad parody of Canadian Terrorism and SCTV


Ok so where are the comments that you mentioned tracking back to this site? All I noticed was less than 100 views and 1 comment made by you.


----------



## Arklatex

Major score today. Wife went out on a shopping adventure and returned with a few excellent scores for me! Not one, not two, but four pounds of Unique discovered at a pawn shop! Heck yeah!!! Also a large mason jar of local honey and a small jar of pickled okra. The cajun style we like best canned in the ArkLaTex and purchased from a local peddler.

Pic:


----------



## PAPrepper

Been lax on my preps. Best get back at it!


----------



## kevincali

Busy busy day. Went into work early early today, so I could get off early. Ended up getting off at the same time dammit. But I was able to pay my rough rider .22 down to $95. I have enough to pay it off, but I'll wait a week. Worked so much today at the guys house, I won't have anything to do until next week! Usually I go twice a week, because he is elderly and had fallen behind on a bunch of stuff (wife in hospital, he was visiting her every day she was there). I am very honored that I helped him catch up to a manageable level to where he can maintain (that way he won't feel useless)

And best of all? I haven't taken a pic yet because I forgot (and I'm laying on my grammas couch with horrible back pains, and my truck is in my driveway. I'm not going there any time soon!)

He gave me a manually operated reversible hand drill. Not too sure how old it is, but this guy is in his 80's and has wood worked his whole life. This drill is maybe 30-40(?) years old?

I'll take a pic when I can move again haha


----------



## James m

I assume it will be hard to find drill bits for it, most were oddly shaped. If you can find one with a chuck like an electric drill it would be good.
It took 3 hours to get to Cabelas and two hours back. Horrible fog and rain and construction. Usually takes 90 minutes. Snagged a nice pair of blue pants.


----------



## kevincali

James m said:


> I assume it will be hard to find drill bits for it, most were oddly shaped. If you can find one with a chuck like an electric drill it would be good.
> It took 3 hours to get to Cabelas and two hours back. Horrible fog and rain and construction. Usually takes 90 minutes. Snagged a nice pair of blue pants.


Chuck says "Stanley" on it. Looks like a regular drill chuck.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Arklatex said:


> Major score today. Wife went out on a shopping adventure and returned with a few excellent scores for me! Not one, not two, but four pounds of Unique discovered at a pawn shop! Heck yeah!!! Also a large mason jar of local honey and a small jar of pickled okra. The cajun style we like best canned in the ArkLaTex and purchased from a local peddler.
> 
> Pic:
> 
> View attachment 11393


Seriously good score, Unique powder is the new cocaine!


----------



## PaulS

kevincali said:


> Chuck says "Stanley" on it. Looks like a regular drill chuck.
> View attachment 11398


That is a brace! It takes drills with a tapered square drive on the drill end of the bit. The bits are only for wood and have a screw that pulls them through the wood. The bits are still available and are not real expensive. My brother has a couple of braces - one of which is a breast brace - the top of it has a chest pad for pushing when drilling mortices in large lumber. Yours has a ratchet drive and can be used in either direction. It helps when you drill a blind hole and need to back the drill out or only have enough room for a half turn and you need to drill a hole. Most hardware stores still carry bits for it. Get the largest set that you can find - they are less expensive that way and stay away from the Northern tools and Harbor Freight tools when buying bits. Good ones are worth the money you pat for them.


----------



## PAPrepper

Reading these forms is very motivational. Today, that is my prep.


----------



## shooter

bought some canned foods while at the store and when firing up my grill last night started it with my striker set to keep using it fresh in my mind.


----------



## paraquack

Took advantage of Fry's supermarket's 10% off for seniors today (first Wednesday of month). Stocked up on canned foods that were on sale. Totaled just over $380 and they took off $98 for all the discounts, etc. Two new steel shelving units coming in on Friday. Now I have to rearrange the existing shelving so I can get the new shelving in place and then restock everything. 
The new steel shelving was ordered from Walmart.com, they said it was to be delivered by 6/2 when I ordered it. On 6/2 I get an e-mail that it will be delivered on 6/5. I e-mailed a polite but strongly worded complaint. Got and e-mail back, no apology, no explanation, but 10% refund to my credit card.

Bought a bag of ear plugs to keep in the car. Can you imagine the noise level of a discharged firearm in a car.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Bore snakes from China delivered to my door for 3.98 each. Since they run 30 bucks locally each well you can do the math. I may have to poop in a hole and wash in a basin but my bores will be **** and span


----------



## PAPrepper

Yup, I bought the same ones on Amazon.


----------



## James m

I need to find something to order on Amazon for $35 so I save on shipping. Any good ideas? Still messing with that stump.

Got an oil change and a coolant exchange today.

Decided on a baofong model with red case and larger antenna. It struck my fancy. Now all I need is that license! 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00CNYPZJC/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1433367686&sr=8-2&pi=AC_SY200_QL40


----------



## 8301

Bought 12 decks of cards and a few other games like backgammon. All things I like to play before and relatively low cost entertainment that works when this darn site goes down!


----------



## kevincali

Turned in more recyclables, broke even on a scratcher (bought a scratcher and a soda. Won enough to cover the side and scratcher. Soda and scratcher were free lol)

Owe $95 ($125 with DROS) on the rough rider. Gonna go pay it off tomorrow morning. I'm paying it off with recyclable money and change I've saved. 

Also gave away about 5 months of food to the local food pantry. Escrow closes in 7 days, and I have to be out of here in 17. Trying to consolidate all my possessions to only critical needs. While I "need" food, there's very limited space for everything, no matter how I arrange it for the move. 

Also researching motor homes. My friend has one, but it won't be ready by the time I need it (his dad is fixing it up in his down time, so it's slow progress). 

Also researching rental properties in Kentucky. 

It's getting close boys. Real close.


----------



## csi-tech

Sold the PTR/G3 magazines I didn't need to the LGS. I sold him 50 of them at a buck each and put the money in my bank account that was minutes away from being overdrawn. He can make 2.00 on each one, I have more than I will ever need and my medical bill payments won't bounce. Win-win!


----------



## Slippy

I had a last minute business trip 5 hours from home, too expensive to fly so I drove. My GHB is always in my truck, handgun, extra mag, extra rounds but I did not bring the AR15 that I usually put in the toolbox for long trips. I woke up at 3 am in a cold sweat wondering how I was going to walk the 300 miles back home without a rifle should an EMP HTF. Made some notes to remember the next time and bring more mags/vest too.


----------



## shoot2live

Today, I couldn't sleep since my soldier was on patrol, so I completed my dachshund's harness, which matches her original collar and leash. I also made a 48" belt, with 110' of paracord, for myself. 
On top of that, I've had requests for some bracelets from a few friends, so I ordered ferro rods, with predrilled holes, whistle and firestarter buckles, and a laser for my pistol...have a red dot on the chest scares some people.... Haha.


----------



## Prepared One

Was out making calls yesterday here in town and was cutting through a neighborhood to avoid the endless traffic. Stopped in at a garage sale and picked up a roll of Barbed Wire. I have no idea what I will do with it but couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Slippy

Prepared One said:


> Was out making calls yesterday here in town and was cutting through a neighborhood to avoid the endless traffic. Stopped in at a garage sale and picked up a roll of Barbed Wire. I have no idea what I will do with it but couldn't pass it up.


Barbed Wire, wrapped around the base of a Gen-U-Wine Slippy-Made Pike keeps the youngsters from playing kickball with the severed heads atop the pike. Good score!


----------



## PAPrepper

FoolAmI said:


> Bought 12 decks of cards and a few other games like backgammon. All things I like to play before and relatively low cost entertainment that works when this darn site goes down!


Banish the thought!


----------



## wyldefreebyrd

Placed an order for 500 rounds or .223 last night.


----------



## whoppo

Placed my monthly canned meat order...

#10 cans

Chunked Chicken - 6 cans
Chunked Beef - 6 cans
Chunked Pork - 6 cans
White Meat Turkey - 4 cans
Ground Beef - 2 cans

Generally, one of these cans turns into 2 or 3 meals for my wife and I.


----------



## kevincali

Paid off the $125 balance on my rough rider. I need at least one gun, since mine sunk in that terrible boating accident. I get the privilege of waiting ten days to get it. That should be 5 days before I move out of this house. 

Times a ticking and I haven't done a thing to move. I really won't until I have that escrow check in my account. Doesn't matter though. I know what I want to take, and what's being dumped. I just need the money to pay dump fees hahaha


----------



## spork

If you don't mind me asking, where'd you order from?



whoppo said:


> Placed my monthly canned meat order...
> 
> #10 cans
> 
> Chunked Chicken - 6 cans
> Chunked Beef - 6 cans
> Chunked Pork - 6 cans
> White Meat Turkey - 4 cans
> Ground Beef - 2 cans
> 
> Generally, one of these cans turns into 2 or 3 meals for my wife and I.


----------



## paraquack

kevincali said:


> Paid off the $125 balance on my rough rider. I need at least one gun, since mine sunk in that terrible boating accident. I get the privilege of waiting ten days to get it. That should be 5 days before I move out of this house.
> 
> Times a ticking and I haven't done a thing to move. I really won't until I have that escrow check in my account. Doesn't matter though. I know what I want to take, and what's being dumped. I just need the money to pay dump fees hahaha


And prices please. I curious how it compares to the little meal sized cans I buy because it's just the 2 of us.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Cleared out a whack of old stuff. Got a couple of new things coming. Trying to get organized and live a little simpler with no excess baggage emotionally as well as physically. A rough terrain walk with 25lbs of back pack on me. And a range trip where I shot my all dressed sks. It's the first time I ever shot with a bipod. Was pretty fun


----------



## whoppo

spork said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where'd you order from?


Brinkman's - excellent quality... we've been buying from these folks for years and never have we been disappointed.

https://brinkmanfarms.com/


----------



## shoot2live

I spent 5 hrs in the scorching sun, while waiting for a friend to fix Jak's car. Fortunately, the serpentine belt decided to come loose the moment I parked in front of a tactical shop. A little plastic card kept whispering, "cha-ching," from my purse and led me to the surplus store across the street. Luckily for Jak, I employ self-control quite remarkably...even when I'm baking in a parking lot.


----------



## James m

Well my picture finally uploaded. This is my bush stump. Nothing works!!

View attachment 11411


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Cracked open a Chill Blue G2 powdered Gatorade can and gave it a try. Had picked it up at Costco a while ago. Definitely felt a boost from the sugar & electrolytes. The only downside seems the limited expiration date on the can I picked up from Costco. This August seems very soon for powdered drink can bought a couple weeks ago. I wonder: how come such a short shelf exp. date?


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Cracked open a Chill Blue G2 powdered Gatorade can and gave it a try. Had picked it up at Costco a while ago. Definitely felt a boost from the sugar & electrolytes. The only downside seems the limited expiration date on the can I picked up from Costco. This August seems very soon for powdered drink can bought a couple weeks ago. I wonder: how come such a short shelf exp. date?


So you will toss it out of fear of getting sick and buy more. Sugar and salt (basically all it is) with flavour, it seems it should last years.


----------



## James m

Tomorrow morning the township has a spring cleanup / free dropoff. Going to drop things off, the same place you can pick up loads of dirt or mulch. 
There is also a NASCAR race this weekend or soon here. The traffic will be terrible. Its a shame the track doesn't get used more, most of the time I suppose its deserted.


----------



## paraquack

Finally got in my two sets of shelving units. Now as soon as I can get them up, I can invest in more foods.


----------



## Farmboyc

James m said:


> Well my picture finally uploaded. This is my bush stump. Nothing works!!
> 
> View attachment 11411


Can you pull on that cable with a truck?
Looks like it should go to me.


----------



## kevincali

James m said:


> Well my picture finally uploaded. This is my bush stump. Nothing works!!
> 
> View attachment 11411


If you decide to try and pull that up and out with a chain, do it with the chain over an inflated tire. That way the tire rolls, and the chain is in more of a vertical position (so you're pulling UP and not sideways)

As for my prep of the day, I helped clean a churchyard for a friend I owed money to. Knocked $30 off. I only owe $180 now (originally $360). Got almost $100 saved, I'll have the rest next week.

Then agreed tomorrow to do some bodywork for another friend I owe money to.

Sucks I owe money to people. It sucks more that everyone knows I'm good on my word, so they sell me something when I'm broke, because they know I'll pay them (even on payment plans!) I hate having good credit with them. It gets me in trouble!

Also helped my adopted mom who landed in the hospital again. She's doing alright, but they're doing some work at her school/work, that we believe is stirring up some settled stuff (school is over 50 years old)

So even though I really didn't "make" money, I was able to do stuff to knock down debt. That's just as good!


----------



## Piratesailor

Not a prep of the day but I routinely rotate my food between the emergency long term supply and the daily supply. I watch for experiation dates too. Then I replace the long term supply with new "stuff". 

And it being June, it's now hurricane season and I'm verfying my preps for that. I've also decided to redo my window covers/shutters on the house over the next month. I think I'm short on lighting capability though. Lanterns, flashlights, etc but need a few more items. That would all be in case the genset doesn't run and that would only be if the natural gas was not operating, I ran out of gasoline or the propane ran out. Otherwise, I'm ready.


----------



## 6811

Got a .32 Beretta tomcat and 100 rounds of ammo. 50 target rounds and 50 silver tip hollow points defensive ammo.


----------



## Smitty901

Received a gift of 1000 9mm and 200 00 buck shot. That makes it a good day.


----------



## PaulS

James m said:


> Well my picture finally uploaded. This is my bush stump. Nothing works!!
> 
> View attachment 11411


That shrub has a tap root. It probably goes down six feet (maybe more). You need to either dig deeper or cut the tap root to get it out of the way. If you cut the tap root be sure to use straight concentrated Round-up on it when it is exposed. That will keep it from ever coming back.


----------



## tinkerhell

TacticalCanuck said:


> So you will toss it out of fear of getting sick and buy more. Sugar and salt (basically all it is) with flavour, it seems it should last years.


yep, should last longer than a twinkie


----------



## tinkerhell

TacticalCanuck said:


> Cleared out a whack of old stuff. Got a couple of new things coming. Trying to get organized and live a little simpler with no excess baggage emotionally as well as physically. A rough terrain walk with 25lbs of back pack on me. And a range trip where I shot my all dressed sks. It's the first time I ever shot with a bipod. Was pretty fun


tell me more about the sks, I noticed cabelas.ca have them for just over $229


----------



## Farmboyc

Good reliable, dummy-proof semi auto that fires the 762x39 round. 

Getting on around 60-70 yrs old on the surplus stuff but still in pretty good shape. Russian or Yugoslavia models are best. Think they both have chrome line barrels.

The detachable mag versions are hard to find. Mostly 7 round box mag versions. Box mag can be removed and aftermarket duck bill mags avaliable in 20 round versions pined to 5 rounds in Canada.

Does what it was designed to do. Hits a man sized target out to 200ish yards pretty reliably.
A peasant rifle that is easy to take apart, fix, and clean with minimal tools. Hardest thing to find is a front sight tool at least for me.


----------



## shooter

loaded 500 .40s&w rounds cleaned and prepped about 1000 .38 special brass.


----------



## Arklatex

Went to the range and watched a guy dump about 300 rounds of M855 with a slidefire. He was loading it fresh from the box. I picked up all his lake city brass. 

Also enjoyed a day on the range with some buddies and the new ak and gp 100. Saved all the 357 brass.


----------



## W4ZWA

Signed up for this forum and picked up a Polish PPS43C.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Spent about 4 hrs at the range siting in an American ruger and a browning in 308. The browning was not mine I helped the lad with his scope. Beautiful vortex scope he was using all wrong. The ruger American in .22 was fresh purchase yesterday I went for a Cz but it had just sold. All I can say is I am so very impressed with that ruger right out the box. I put a bushnel AO scope on it after zeroing the irons. The irons included fibre optic fronts which made a huge difference to me. At 50 yards I could ragged hole it with the odd flyer - I was mixing cci Winchester white box and plastic box and Remington bucket. Best results were the Winchester plastic box but the cci were almost competition worthy in this. Not a single misfire failure or issue at all. And I put enough lead down the range sink a battleship.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

tinkerhell said:


> tell me more about the sks, I noticed cabelas.ca have them for just over $229


Hey Tink what's up eh?

Watch Canadaammo.com they routinely have a SKS and 1200 rounds non corrosive new manufacture rounds for 399 free shipping. I've bout the deal 2x so far. First one they sent was a first year Chinese when the Russians were helping. 2nd was a 1950 Russian refurb with the spring loaded firing pin and a black bolt. I also sourced one local in A+ shape all matching Russian with laminate stock and a blacked bayonet. This is the one I took out of the stock and dropped into an ATI strike force stock and a bipod. It's frigging amazing.

Don't be fooled with terms like "peasant" gun high dollar guns that shoot semi auto 5.56 nato or this I would shoot this all day long. Very reliable. Very rugged. Accurate enough for deer hunting out to about 250 with irons. You can't ask for better bang for buck and in Canuck land there is no better centre fire rifle out there for this kind of cash.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/rifles-sks-ar-ak-long-guns/15835-sks-dirty-little-secret.html


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Been promoted to patrol at my new job. Helps learning my city better


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Shoots and I went yard sale/swap meeting. Picked up a nice dresser, display cabinet, wooden chest, crock pot, Thai pad (punch/kick pad) a few knives, and a food saver for $135. Best save was the food saver. $18 for a food saver 3800 series, brand spanking new in the box.


----------



## kevincali

Had a friend over (studying to be a lawyer. I know. I know). 

He advised me that the foot tall weeds around my cacti was "hiding" the cacti, and that if someone were to step or trip over the cactus and get hurt because they couldn't see the cacti, could sue me for their injuries. 

I told him that the cacti was on MY property and that NO ONE should be on my property if I'm not home. He said it didn't matter. 

I told him the point was to be a deterrent against breaking in my house, and the real "injuries" would be coming from a 12ga. He didn't like THAT answer haha
So, I spent the day clearing weeds from the baby cactus (cactus is only a foot or so tall). 

I am sick and tired of California. Can't wait to get the heck out of here. 

Looks like we have a problem in escrow. Real estate agent did a title search, property came up as permanent foundation. Escrow did a title search, and it came up as not a permanent foundation. Uh oh.


----------



## shoot2live

On that note, in Texas, if an individual were to be shot while trespassing on the shooter's property, the trespasser can sue the shooter, even though the shooter has the right to protect their property in that manner. It's a double edged sword. 
I guess that's why my Daddy always told me, "When you have to protect yourself, make sure you put the bullet in a place 'he' won't be able to get back up."


----------



## warrior4

Not much today. Yesterday my wife and I did a 5 hour Adventure Race that leaned heavily on map and compass work to get to the various check points. Nice to know I haven't lost all the skills I learned back in Scouts.


----------



## kevincali

Got tired of sitting on my ass waiting for shade. So I got out there and spread mulch. This is the rear of my property. Can't get a truck back there. Wheel barrow broke. All I had was a 5 gallon bucket.

Ran out of mulch. Gonna get another truckload maybe tomorrow. I don't want to do too much, because the house is just about sold, but because of the issue in escrow, if the guy backs out, then I'm still the owner.

What I've been doing is pulling the weeds to the edge, and making a berm. That way, any runoff from this property is stopped/slowed, and channeled into one runoff spot. Erosion control. Plus, the dirt below the weed berm, so beautiful. I've been doing this for about 4 years


----------



## James m

I've been hitting my favorite stump with the pick ax like it were a regular ax. It seems to be working a lot better because the stump seems drier than before. I cut a 2 inch piece of the stump yesterday and it seems to move now. Before it was solid.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Good long hike. Cleared out the eaves troughs. Put a site on my 10/22 TD that can stay on with it in the bag. Haven't tested it out but my guess is after 100 yards it won't be much use. Be a great way to practice Kentucky windage though! 

Range trip to run some cci 'tactical' ammo through my M&P 22 and see how it fairs. I may grab a few 1000 of em if I like em.


----------



## Disturbed12404

Took 2 days off of work last week for an extended weekend up in the mountains of Wv, BOL. 

Got a tip off on a job hiring up there for CSX, picked a spot out on my grandfathers 420acres. talking prices with him now about buying the land off of him, planning on putting a house up there so I can bug IN, not out. 

sighted in my AR15, picked up some mags, bought .223,7.62,9mm and 308 

bought 100 yards of 550 paracord and some mountain house meals. 

Designing a raised garden as we spreak. Hopefully it isn't to late to get some seeds in the ground.


----------



## Deebo




----------



## Deebo

Never too late. You might not get a bumper crop, but anything you get will taste better than store bought. 
The wife picked up some flowers on clearance yesterday.


----------



## Deebo

Getting a tire on the quad plugged, and fixed the small oil leak. Getting lots of little stuff done, for the impending move


----------



## Deebo

here's one of the garage queens


----------



## kevincali

Putting more money away 

My dogs have been great, so I bought them some wet food as a treat. Had a $5 bill left over, so I bought a scratcher. Won $10 on a $5 scratcher. So dog food was free, and I put $5 in my pocket. That's going into my savings 

Pennies make dollars!


----------



## whoppo

Monthly ammo order... trying to keep up with what we've using at the range.

500 rds of 9mm, 124gr XTP









250 rds of 45LC, 255gr FP-FMJ









450 rds of 5.56mm, 62gr OTHP









Hoping to hit the range this Sunday, so it will pretty much be a wash for ammo on hand.


----------



## kevincali

heard my local LGS had .22lr ammo, so of course I headed out that way  

Picked up a couple 100 count minimags, and put $40 down on a Glenfield model 60. I figured it was $100, so why not. I'll be back out there next week, and I'll pay it off


----------



## James m

I dindu nutjin.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Picked up more silver, and a heavy duty sewing machine. Hoping to produce some of my own gear, the way I want, in the colors I want.


----------



## 8301

Sat on my butt and watched a beautiful sunset with a beer and a friend.


----------



## paraquack

Well, I just pulled the trigger on the purchase of a CDV-700 (Civil Defense Geiger counter). 
It is rebuilt unit and the old, most likely to fail parts have been replaced with new parts. 
I was originally looking at the old CD units because they are old technology and might be 
able to stand up to an EMP, even though I plan to stash it in my Faraday can after I play with 
and understand everything. But the place rebuilds the units with a new, modern voltage 
regulator that could be damaged by an EMP. However he leave the old regulator in place as
back up. I popped for the extra charge modification of a 5 cell Double A battery holder to 
replace the original 4 cell D battery holder. It reduces weight, and I have lots of rechargeable 
Double A batteries. I just hope the rechargeable batteries 1.2 volts each, work well because 
of the reduced voltage. Together with my CDV-715 and dosimeters, I think I'll be good.
View attachment 11552


----------



## James m

Now you must be the craziest old man on the block. By far....


----------



## tinkerhell

Added some canned ham to my pantry.

Cooked some up for my son ....called it *"ham and eggs, camping style*"..... he liked it.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I learned how to take a 10/22 down for a complete cleaning and then did all of mine. They came up pretty nice!


----------



## slewfoot

Bass Pro had these mini led flashlight's ,a 6 pack on sale for $9.97 batteries included so I picked up a pack.


----------



## shoot2live

Shh, don't tell Jak that I bought 3 bricks of .22LR.


----------



## shooter

Went to a gun show picked up some reloading components, some 7.62x39 ammo and the last parts I needed for my 20" bull barrel AR upper. Also hit a garage sale and picked up a old bike that is set up for road use with saddle bags to carry gear for $25. And now off to reorganize my basement and check my stocks.


----------



## Slippy

That is cool Paraquack! 
Nice pickup.

All I got was 1000 rounds of 9mm ordered it from Luckygunner on Wed and it arrived today. 
300 for the range, 600 for storage and 100 to charity (Son1 and Son2 next time they come over)
Life is good...(but I don't have a Geiger counter!)
View attachment 11554




paraquack said:


> Well, I just pulled the trigger on the purchase of a CDV-700 (Civil Defense Geiger counter).
> It is rebuilt unit and the old, most likely to fail parts have been replaced with new parts.
> I was originally looking at the old CD units because they are old technology and might be
> able to stand up to an EMP, even though I plan to stash it in my Faraday can after I play with
> and understand everything. But the place rebuilds the units with a new, modern voltage
> regulator that could be damaged by an EMP. However he leave the old regulator in place as
> back up. I popped for the extra charge modification of a 5 cell Double A battery holder to
> replace the original 4 cell D battery holder. It reduces weight, and I have lots of rechargeable
> Double A batteries. I just hope the rechargeable batteries 1.2 volts each, work well because
> of the reduced voltage. Together with my CDV-715 and dosimeters, I think I'll be good.
> View attachment 11552


----------



## shoot2live

We also finally got a Costco membership so we can start our food storage. While at Costco, we found Foodsaver rolls, more triple antibiotic, and contact solution to last me for five years. 
After I put my soldier to bed to rest up before his next shift, I ventured out on my own and came across a yard sale. I scored a ton of dog leashes, collars, and lanyards I'll take apart and use the clips and buckles for paracord projects. I also picked up an iron spice rack and dog toys for our kiddos. 
I also exchanged our propane tank at Walmart, where I picked up the bricks for $16.47, and bought Gorilla wood glue to fix a decoration. I'm sure I'll find other pieces of wood to glue together eventually. 

Oh, I forgot to mention Cracker Barrel replenished my maple syrup supply... Hehe I love those tiny bottles.


----------



## shoot2live

kevincali said:


> Got tired of sitting on my ass waiting for shade. So I got out there and spread mulch. This is the rear of my property. Can't get a truck back there. Wheel barrow broke. All I had was a 5 gallon bucket.
> 
> Ran out of mulch. Gonna get another truckload maybe tomorrow. I don't want to do too much, because the house is just about sold, but because of the issue in escrow, if the guy backs out, then I'm still the owner.
> 
> What I've been doing is pulling the weeds to the edge, and making a berm. That way, any runoff from this property is stopped/slowed, and channeled into one runoff spot. Erosion control. Plus, the dirt below the weed berm, so beautiful. I've been doing this for about 4 years
> 
> View attachment 11450


I never read your posts because your avatar will eventually kill me with too many mini heart attacks.


----------



## James m

slewfoot said:


> Bass Pro had these mini led flashlight's ,a 6 pack on sale for $9.97 batteries included so I picked up a pack.
> View attachment 11553


My mom picked up a set like that with the batteries. Sorry but you get what you pay for. One day they started smoking.


----------



## James m

My prep of the day was not getting ran over by a train. The gate was set back further than normal and it came down on top of the truck. I backed up and I twanged the antenna. Lumber train.

And evil looking clowns freak me out too.


----------



## shooter

James m said:


> My prep of the day was not getting ran over by a train. The gate was set back further than normal and it came down on top of the truck. I backed up and I twanged the antenna. Lumber train.
> 
> And evil looking clowns freak me out too.


Thats the best prep one could have. after all being run over by a train is bad....


----------



## Slippy

shooter said:


> Thats the best prep one could have. after all being run over by a train is bad....


I was drunk the day my Mom got out of prison, and I went to pick her up in the rain, but before I could to the station in my pickup truck, she got runned over by a damned ole train...


----------



## shoot2live

Yikes! I forgot to buy a battery for my new mountable laser... I'll sulk back to the store after my beef fajitas and shrimp fajitas finish grilling.


----------



## kevincali

Made another small payment on that model 60. I was not planning on being in that area today, but ended up out that way. $138 owed, down to $80 ($100 plus tax and DROS and dealer fees). 

Also made a bunch of home made lemonade. Almost out though. May have to pick more lemons. Damn, life is hard......


----------



## James m

Picked up cans of spam and corned beef hash.


----------



## darsk20

Learned how to make a coffee can forge. Getting ready to buy some bulk quinoa (the Mrs doesn't care for beans).


----------



## kevincali

What a long day!

Went to church, then had to head a couple towns over to the Turners to pick up my rough rider 22lr. I opted for the 22lr only. While I DO have a tiny bit of 22 magnum, I just have not seen it anywhere locally for sale. I may buy the magnum cylinder separately, just to have it, but it's not a HAVE to do sort of thing at this point. 

Was supposed to go fire the thing today, but am meeting with the Bishop of my church tonight. 

From what I can tell, the Rough Rider feels solid, and hefty. I can not wait to shoot it. Maybe next Tuesday afternoon


----------



## RNprepper

darsk20 said:


> Learned how to make a coffee can forge. Getting ready to buy some bulk quinoa (the Mrs doesn't care for beans).


Where are you getting bulk quinoa?


----------



## darsk20

Hoping to get it from ifsbulk.com. Haven't placed an order yet b/c I haven't checked them out.


----------



## darsk20

Just checked shipping for about 125 lbs of dried goods was $56. Seems high, but never shipped that much at once and amazon prime has spoiled me.


----------



## James m

I think I'm gaming the $1 scratch offs like people count cards. Put $3 in and got $24 out.
I also have about a dozen yellow flowers on the tomatoes. Should I count them before they are grown? "hatched?"


----------



## csi-tech

60 rounds of .308 from a friend who realized I bought a ,308 battle rifle and had no ammo. free of charge. I love me some Preppers. I slid him 40 rounds of Golden Tiger 7.62X39 and promised to return the brass as he reloads.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Sleep deprivation training again. 12 on, "8" off 16 on "12" off, 12 on.
5 hours to go of that 16.


----------



## paraquack

I'd have to look for another job.

OK, Hard to believe but my CDV-700 Gieger counter arrived this morning. It is in 
very good to excellent shape. I put the batteries in and let it warm up for about 
30 seconds and the did the operational check using the tiny Uranium sample 
attached to the side of the meter box. It was right on the money so the 
calibration is right on too. It came with carrying strap (PVC so it can be 
decontaminated if necessary) but no earphones. The old ones from the 1960s 
aren't that reliable any more. I found a place in England online that sells an 
adapter from the oddball earphone plug on the device to a new style 1/8 inch 
phone plug for earbuds, etc. They also have amplified speakers and non-amplified 
speaks with the adapter for about $25, and a guy on E-bay has a speaker that screws 
right onto the devices plug. 
So I went outside and right off the bat found some crushed stones (no grass here in AZ, 
just gravel) that had a tiny bit beta radiation. So anybody thinking about one, I will be 
glad to provide you with info. 
View attachment 11614

With my other meter (CDV-715 radiation survey meter for really, really high radiation) and dosimeters, I feel a tad safer.
I still need to try new meter with rechargeable batteries.


----------



## kevincali

Got my auto insurance paid (Gotta roll around legit)

Paid off my glenfield model 60. I should be getting it the 25th 

Watered my yard and did some yard work. Now enjoying some cool refreshments, and once the sun moves over a little, I'll head back out there and do some more work. I am NOT ready for summer haha


----------



## Kauboy

Cleaned out my local Academy of their Nature's Coffee Kettle: Hot Chocolate(x4 bags):







Clearance marked, $1.68.
Each makes 4 cups.
These are thick mylar bags with a strong ziploc opening at the top and a pour spout. I'll likely keep the bags long after enjoying the contents.

Also grabbed 6 packets of actual coffee that can be dropped into these kettle bags and reused. Also $1.68:








I might grab some more when I head up there again today. Need to return something anyways.

Side Note:
Has anybody noticed that this is easily the most popular and longest running thread, started back in 2012 by a member with only a 6 post count?
He likely has no idea. :rofl3:


----------



## PCH5150

Bought 250 round box of .38 special. Doing weekly grocery store trip tomorrow, will add a couple of cans/water as usual.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I didn't go to the range and conserved ammo. I will be changing the sites on 357 mag and zero it tomorrow though. 

I sourced more cci tactical and found more Winchester bulk as well. Gonna pick up 2 more cases to put away long term.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

Just returned from my holiday and got right back into working on preps
Bought about a weeks worth of food and water for storage (2 people). Tomorrow i'll think i'll buy some more silver from the last bit of cash i brought back from my trip.

Sometimes travelling teaches you a lot. Ive been staying with friends in france and im sure they've never heard of a thing like prepping. yet, their way of living includes a lot of the essentials. they have a large garden with fruits and veggies, collect rainwater, got a woodstove etc. always keep essential items and food stored so they dont have to run to the store every other day

it was great to see how poeple live a prepping related lifestyle without really knowing it. just showed me how much common sense it is to live this way.


----------



## shooter

bought some 5 gallon buckets w/lids that where on sale for $1.50 each, changed out my flash light batteries.


----------



## MisterX

30 7.62x39 API Rounds, and some mags


----------



## Prepared One

Got a new GHB for the truck. The other was just to big. I reorginized and downsized bit. The things I took out go to Prep storage. Got a new foregrip for the AR. Added 5.56 ammo. Stocked up on coffee, TP, and papaer towels. Added more can goods.


----------



## just mike

Installed a red dot sight on the wifes AR, still need to sight it in.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

just mike said:


> Installed a red dot sight on the wifes AR, still need to sight it in.


Which red dot?


----------



## kevincali

Went to work, did 5 hours of work in 1.5 hours. It's friggin hot today. Gonna head out to the range later to plink off a few round through the rough rider...

Today, I'm making damn sure my trash barrels are stuffed this week for tomorrows pickup. I'm not paying those crooks for nothing! (Mandatory trash service around here).


----------



## PCH5150

Did the weekly grocery store run, as usual picked up a couple canned items to add to our supply (we keep it separate from day to day food). Also picked up an emergency rain poncho.

Plus just got back from the indoor range. Put in some practice time with my Ruger.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Good couple of days prepping.

Yesterday was outin the backyard with the boys (8&11) doing some archery. My little one is a crack shot. Then we took a ride tothe local Army Navy store where they bought new 3 day packs. Then we loaded em up and made em into BOBs. I haven't completely explained the concept of a BOB because i dont want to freak em out so I just told em that these bags are for when we want to go camping really fast. They had a blast and are really motivated to go camping.

Today I bought a new S&W Shield 9. Pretty nice little weapon for the $$. Carries well and doesn't print at all at my 4 oclock.


----------



## paraquack

So I spent a fair part of yesterday getting to know my CDV-700 Geiger counter. 
Very straight forward and easy to read. Played in the back yard and found quite 
a few pieces of crushed rock that emitted Beta radiation. Well, I found out the 
will not work with 4 AA rechargeables in place of 4 alkaline batteries. I'd have to 
add one more cell to get to the six volts to run the detector. I'll think about that, 
but still more than happy with the unit.


----------



## tinkerhell

paraquack said:


> So I spent a fair part of yesterday getting to know my CDV-700 Geiger counter.
> Very straight forward and easy to read. Played in the back yard and found quite
> a few pieces of crushed rock that emitted Beta radiation. Well, I found out the
> will not work with 4 AA rechargeables in place of 4 alkaline batteries. I'd have to
> add one more cell to get to the six volts to run the detector. I'll think about that,
> but still more than happy with the unit.


have you tried it on a smoke detector?


----------



## paraquack

Not yet, my smoke detectors of the "photo eye type" that see the smoke rather than 
the ionization type. The Americium-241 in those actually scare me a bit even tho I 
know better. The case has a tiny bit of uranium ore attached for a "calibration" 
sample that produces gamma radiation. But from what I read, lots of rocks, even 
granite counter tops give of Beta radiation. This unit with detect and measure Alpha, 
Beta and Gamma radiation and will allow you to differentiate between them.


----------



## alterego

We spent a couple hours weeding the garden.

We plugged in the new energy star freezer so we have to move the meet over to the new freezer tomorrow. I will report the electrical usage once I have verified with the watt meter.


----------



## James m

Even more yellow flowers on the tomatoes, its going to be a good season. Pictures tomorrow. Cooked out on the grill. Meandered around town. Took a few pictures of mom and aunt to send to her sisters in Mississippi, California and Florida I think.


----------



## kevincali

Had a chance to fire the rough rider. It's dead nuts accurate as hell using cci quiets, and not too loud.

Helped a friend out. He helps me with free plants/mulch/etc every once in a while because I help his kids out.

Took some orange bins in for him.

Then I committed a sin. I put another cheap .22 rifle on hold. Can't remember the make, but it is semi auto, mag fed, and has a tasco scope. May take that for my 511-p.

Good prep day


----------



## James m

Pictures of my tomatoes.

View attachment 11634

View attachment 11635


----------



## Farmboyc

James m said:


> Pictures of my tomatoes.
> 
> View attachment 11634
> 
> View attachment 11635


What transgression landed your tomatoes in " The Clink?"


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Figuring out the new sewing machine. Made a sheath for Shoots' machete. Going to look for a good bag for Shoots now.


----------



## James m

Farmboyc said:


> What transgression landed your tomatoes in " The Clink?"


The animals that run around and eat plants like mine. They even eat flowers. If the fence weren't there I'd be showing a picture of a plant with no leaves.


----------



## Farmboyc

James m said:


> The animals that run around and eat plants like mine. They even eat flowers.


Are they tasty animals? Seems like it could be a 2 birds 1 stone kinda solution.


----------



## James m

Yes why yes they are. But I live in a subdivision. People would state lol.


----------



## paraquack

My problem is the birds, they love my tomatoes. I had to fully enclose my tiny 
garden in a light weight net material to keep them out.
The total cost for my garden was a little over $87 for $39 dollars worth of veggies.
Yah, I know. But I have to learn how to garden down here where the heat is. 
Surprisingly I got more tomatoes off the 3 I planted last October. They tried all 
winter long but didn't do anything until spring.
View attachment 11641


----------



## warrior4

Laundry day equals free dryer lint day. Filled up about a quarter of a gallon size ziplock bag. Free preps are always the best preps.


----------



## GRIZ417

Bought a new bug out bag. Quite a bit bigger with more comfortable padding.


----------



## sideKahr

Three new steel shelving units for preps. They'll be assembled by tomorrow night.


----------



## Jack Hinson 1865

3 Aloe plants. Trying to encourage my wife to get into herbs and essential oils in case times get hard and there are no docs.


----------



## PCH5150

Prep of the day, an important one! I did my daily workout. Right now my wife and I are doing P90X. All the preps in the world won't help if you have a heart attack or can't run from danger. And in honor of our president's mention of the need for gun control today I stopped on the way home and bought another box of .38 special rounds.


----------



## kevincali

Picked up another truck of mulch. 

I doubt the deal is going through. So I'm continuing doing stuff around here.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

The 10 round Glock mags; the last round just don't want to go in on that tight new spring so... Bought a Universal Pistol loader for my new Glock 17 + a couple boxes of Blaser Brass 9mm. Replaced the original factory trigger connector bar with a Ghost 3.5 connector bar. Cleaned and lubed up the Glock 17, including some Battle Born grease on that new connector bar. Then went to Costco to stock up on AA & AAA Batteries & food. Got home and a new Tops Spike SWAT tanto knife (5 1/2 " blade) arrived in the mail along with a tin of Tops uberfire, 50' Battlecord (2650 pound test strength heavy duty version of 550 paracord), new Shemagh was free from blade HQ father day purchase, a SpecOps blade sheath, multicam neck gator, and some other stuff I can't remember cause today was so busy!


----------



## paraquack

So father's Day resulted in a new toy. A Ruger 10/22 Take Down. Still waiting on the 
security check, so will most likely be able to pick up tomorrow. So, I'm looking at mags 
and I find a double Ruger 25 round mag for the 10/22, so 50 rounds total. Anybody try 
these? It's like the standard Ruger 25 round mag double up with a second mag for flip 
over use. Cost is $48
Ruger BX-25x2 Mag 10/22 Ruger 22 Long Rifle Tandem 25-Round Polymer
View attachment 11708


----------



## 8301

paraquack said:


> So father's Day resulted in a new toy. A Ruger 10/22 Take Down. Still waiting on the
> security check, so will most likely be able to pick up tomorrow. So, I'm looking at mags
> and I find a double Ruger 25 round mag for the 10/22, so 50 rounds total. Anybody try
> these? It's like the standard Ruger 25 round mag double up with a second mag for flip
> over use. Cost is $48
> Ruger BX-25x2 Mag 10/22 Ruger 22 Long Rifle Tandem 25-Round Polymer
> View attachment 11708


I've also got a 10/22 takedown which preforms flawlessly with both the factory 10 rnd and 25 rnd mags. Mine was shooting 3" to the left at 50' and the front sight was so tight I couldn't get it to move with a punch. Fortunately the rear sight can also be drifted over for windage.


----------



## SOCOM42

Yesterday, picked up 1,000 rounds of 22LR, HV Winchester.
Today I polished the feed ramp and throat of my Colt Commander.


----------



## kevincali

Today was a back to basics kinda day. Beans for breakfast/lunch/and dinner. Along with home made lemonade. I took today off, even though I have mulch to spread, trees to prune, house to clean. I just needed ONE day of relaxation.


----------



## PCH5150

Didn't do much today, did my thirty minute workout and sat down and cleaned my revolvers. We had a cookout later and fired my brother in laws .380 out of curiosity, and a couple rounds in got a stove pipe jam. I like semi autos, but it reminded me why I have gravitated to revolvers for defense.


----------



## 8301

Put a small amount of my solar production stuff and radios along with an old laptop and thumb with survival info on it in faraday bags. The bag manufacturer recommends double bagging but at the price I'll have to rely on single bagging.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

I found some 3/4" x 5/8" vinyl tubing that I had left over from my 220v window A/C drainage tube install so I added that to my Rush 24 bugout/survival bag for siphoning gasoline or water.


----------



## littleblackdevil

Got my range membership! I can now purchase a handgun!


----------



## Will2

Seperated my "big dreads" into many smaller dreads. I think they will keep better less chance of mold faster drying. It is so weird I went from long hair to one mono dread to two to 7 or so to 20+... , now you may ask how hair is a prep.

Also went jogging - and incorporated a new exercise system I started developing - "Alpha fitness."






Not quite as good as this chimp but I also practiced my aim with rocks and impromtu use of sticks.....

yeah.


----------



## Kauboy

Gun show was in town this weekend. There was a nice medical supplies booth that I'd not seen before. The owner said they were from Arizona. I picked up a dressing for stopping mild bleeding(pressure bandage), found two of those Tagaderm see-through wound covers(improvised SCW cover) in the large size, two packets of burn gel, a simple CPR face shield, and a needle decompression kit. They will all be reorganized into the EDC bag. For the items I'm not specifically trained on(ARS), I'll follow the professional advice of our medical members and just keep these things handy for anyone who *IS* trained in their use, but doesn't carry them. You just never know.
Also picked up another food grade 5gal bucket from Lowes and a gasket lid.
Now I just need to decide what to fill it with.


----------



## warrior4

Quick trip to the store got me a spool of paracord and another Mountain House meal in addition to some other basic groceries we needed. Then did some reorganizing of my BOB and since it was a nice day out I strapped it on and set off. Figured out it will take me, under ideal conditions, about an hour and a half of mainly uninterrupted walking to get out of suburbia and into the country side. On the way back home did some exploring of a few of the side trails off the walking path I usually walk/jog.


----------



## James m

Tried calling customer service from luminox. The robot voice tried selling me things like T-Mobile and $100 gift cards for $1.50 have my credit card ready only if I'm over 50 years. Must have lost their number and someone snapped it up. Looking for the bars that attach the band to the watch, can't find locally. Don't want to order online because of cost and shipping....


----------



## PaulS

I moved 11 potato plants out of the direct sun - we have a week of three digit temps coming and I really want these potatoes to survive. They will be the seed potatoes for the future and they will likely be more heat resistant.


----------



## sideKahr

New steel shelves assembled, leveled, and tacked to the concrete block walls. Rearranged the pantry. Got all the liquid soap, bleach, and such onto new shelves away from the food.


----------



## kevincali

Got a small water bucket from my water company (along with a free lo-flo shower head and hose nozzle). The bucket has been handy. My front sink faucet drips, and I leave the bucket there. It fills in a couple days, and I pour it into my potted plants on my deck. Same with when I run the water to warm up for dishes. That water goes on my plants. I'm on septic, so it all goes back into the ground or plants, but still lol.

Made a payment on that western field m850. Traded an over half full box of CCI quiets for a full box of standard velocity CCI's. Helped a friend out at his ranch. 

Now I'm home today doing my household chores until it cools down, then I'll be outside doing yard work (watering, spreading mulch, etc)

OH, and I made home made tortillas


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I lived off of stores for the last two weeks to see how I would fairing. Not to shabby. Not to shabby at all. Ok I lie one meal on Father's Day wasn't. My wife made ribs and the fixings. Bless her.


----------



## hardcore

dug out 3 laminated beams(made out of 10 2x12s) 8 feet long out a dumpster(new church construction). guy said what you want with those? i didn't answer but gave him a 20 to help. so....i know what i will use them for...over head for a new bunker.


----------



## Slippy

1000 rounds of Winchester SuperX .22LR. Mrs Slippy picked it up during her regular shopping trips. It came in a little wooden Winchester box. I can put random screws and nails and stuff in the wooden box and use 'em in my shop. .22LR was 6 cents per round...still too freakin' much but we'll store some, shoot some and give some to our Sons.


----------



## kevincali

Slippy said:


> 1000 rounds of Winchester SuperX .22LR. Mrs Slippy picked it up during her regular shopping trips. It came in a little wooden Winchester box. I can put random screws and nails and stuff in the wooden box and use 'em in my shop. .22LR was 6 cents per round...still too freakin' much but we'll store some, shoot some and give some to our Sons.


Dad?!?!?!?

just kidding. Great score though! $0.06 a round is a myth around here. Try $0.11-$0.17!!!


----------



## James m

Enjoyed a smooth cigar. And figured out how to listen to FM radio on my baefong radio.


----------



## dwight55

Put 5 more of the big cans from Gordon Food into the larder. 

Wife thinks I'm looney for buying all the big cans, . . . whatever, . . . I just smile and tell her I like baked beans.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## shooter

went to the range, sighted in my new 20" AR (review coming soon.) picked up some powders for reloading....


----------



## Will2

I havn't been up to much forcing myself to get out for jogs, trying to jog carrying stones trying to be progressive with it to build mental stamina - the real challenge is the bugs though as you have to keep a good jog or they catch up. Bugs are the best personal trainers for jogging, and the more you jog the more you emit the chemical that attracts them.

I am hoping to collect rocks to reinforce around my wood stoveish thing I figure the stones can be used to build a hearth of sorts like a fireplace that will catch more radiant heat and result in less heat loss - need to look into it more. the first part is getting stones. I am hoping to also work with branches and logs but big trees are damn heavy, not sure how it will go. I figure I will need about 4 trees per day to fill my basement which would hopefully last winter... need to look more into indoor wood storage though. Not sure if I will be up here in winter as if I don't have a solid heat solution down by the end of August I am likely just to go back to school for another term in the city.

I double checked my supplies and I figure I have enough to get me to then, especially with berry season coming up - bloom is starting up. Katkins are hanging on the trees, so lots of scavenging potentials. Someone is suppose to be up in July so it will provide a resupply point.

Oddly havn't done NADA. It is actually anti prepping right now.. my last lighter stopped working - that I know of, down to a pack of matches, waiting for electricity to be hooked up with no contact in a week by the electric company, thinking I will not have electricity until July sometime now.

Things should be better in July but I expect for me not to get my preps in for the freezing season that will start rolling in the end of August, so it seems likely I will be headed south again this fall as it is called in the south... not 100% sure yet, I should know by mid august.

Anyway not doing much at all just scouting the local backwoods - from my scouting I will have my fill of berries this summer. Cattails are just about ripe for harvesting now too. The best summer month of bounty is almost here.

I was suprised to find it is mostly dune forests out here lots of sanddunes and boreal. Makes for jogging interesting. Very hilly here, I've found a bunch of lakes/ponds a handful of beaver areas, its a very weird area its really back woods but at the same time very close to civilization feel. Havn't seen moose or bear, or wolf out here.. only beaver. (But I've been seeing what I think is tons of bear dung, and bear I hope tracks.


Its strange the sand dunes are forested over and there are tons of ridges it is like living with fjords. Blueberries tend to like hills so I think it has facilitated for them, still there are rasperries too. It is a good terrain for cross country jogging. Lots of ups and downs.


----------



## Slippy

???????



Will2 said:


> I havn't been up to much forcing myself to get out for jogs, trying to jog carrying stones trying to be progressive with it to build mental stamina - the real challenge is the bugs though as you have to keep a good jog or they catch up. Bugs are the best personal trainers for jogging, and the more you jog the more you emit the chemical that attracts them.
> 
> I am hoping to collect rocks to reinforce around my wood stoveish thing I figure the stones can be used to build a hearth of sorts like a fireplace that will catch more radiant heat and result in less heat loss - need to look into it more. the first part is getting stones. I am hoping to also work with branches and logs but big trees are damn heavy, not sure how it will go. I figure I will need about 4 trees per day to fill my basement which would hopefully last winter... need to look more into indoor wood storage though. Not sure if I will be up here in winter as if I don't have a solid heat solution down by the end of August I am likely just to go back to school for another term in the city.
> 
> I double checked my supplies and I figure I have enough to get me to then, especially with berry season coming up - bloom is starting up. Katkins are hanging on the trees, so lots of scavenging potentials. Someone is suppose to be up in July so it will provide a resupply point.
> 
> Oddly havn't done NADA. It is actually anti prepping right now.. my last lighter stopped working - that I know of, down to a pack of matches, waiting for electricity to be hooked up with no contact in a week by the electric company, thinking I will not have electricity until July sometime now.
> 
> Things should be better in July but I expect for me not to get my preps in for the freezing season that will start rolling in the end of August, so it seems likely I will be headed south again this fall as it is called in the south... not 100% sure yet, I should know by mid august.
> 
> Anyway not doing much at all just scouting the local backwoods - from my scouting I will have my fill of berries this summer. Cattails are just about ripe for harvesting now too. The best summer month of bounty is almost here.
> 
> I was suprised to find it is mostly dune forests out here lots of sanddunes and boreal. Makes for jogging interesting. Very hilly here, I've found a bunch of lakes/ponds a handful of beaver areas, its a very weird area its really back woods but at the same time very close to civilization feel. Havn't seen moose or bear, or wolf out here.. only beaver. (But I've been seeing what I think is tons of bear dung, and bear I hope tracks.
> 
> Its strange the sand dunes are forested over and there are tons of ridges it is like living with fjords. Blueberries tend to like hills so I think it has facilitated for them, still there are rasperries too. It is a good terrain for cross country jogging. Lots of ups and downs.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Finally getting out of the city for a bit. Going on an overnighter with Shoots to practice some of our skills and enjoy some time in nature away from people.


----------



## dwight55

Will2 said:


> I am hoping to collect rocks to reinforce around my wood stoveish thing I figure the stones can be used to build a hearth of sorts like a fireplace that will catch more radiant heat and result in less heat loss - need to look into it more. the first part is getting stones. I am hoping to also work with branches and logs but big trees are damn heavy, not sure how it will go. I figure I will need about 4 trees per day to fill my basement which would hopefully last winter... need to look more into indoor wood storage though. Not sure if I will be up here in winter as if I don't have a solid heat solution down by the end of August I am likely just to go back to school for another term in the city.
> 
> .


Just a quick word to the wise, Will2, . . . forget that idea about putting wood down in a basement. You think you have bugs in the summertime???? Those things will hatch down there and quickly infest your house with everything that crawls, bites, sings, flies, or wiggles.

Instead, . . . put it in a lean-to shed, . . . that will stay the same temperature as the outdoors, . . . then the eggs won't hatch or the larvae won't be active. You go out, bring it in, burn it. We bring in at the most a 6 hour supply on a two wheeled dolly, . . . and don't have critters most of the time, . . . but even then, an occasional one or two will wake up that had been dormant in the bark or in the wood.

Good luck, . . . stay safe and warm.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## sideKahr

Picked up two 8-round stainless magazines for the Colt 1911, on sale at Brownells. You can never have too many magazines.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

100, 9mm rounds sent down range today. Some nice small groups at 25 yards.


----------



## kevincali

Picked up the glenfield model 60 from the LGS today. Went to work EARLY so I could get out early. Then made the trek to the LGS. Also paid off the western field m850. Now it's another EXCRUCIATING 10 day wait. Ugh......

It has some boo boo's, but It was $100. Can't really complain much. I can't wait until range time, but I'm going to clean it first, and oil her up slightly. The good one I had, liked it semi dry.


----------



## littleblackdevil

So I have purchased the Sig P320!!!! Unfortunatley due to our laws I have to wait for mother government to email me a temporary authorization to transport before I can take it home!!! #buzzkill


----------



## James m

9 or 40?


----------



## littleblackdevil

I chose 9mm


----------



## Prepared One

Ordered Mylar bags today. Added extra beans and rice I found on sale yesterday. Extra TP I found on sale. Not sexy stuff, certainly, but necessary.


----------



## DadofTheFamily

A handful of cigars :armata_PDT_25:


----------



## tinkerhell

im off to a scout camp this weekend with my son. 

my prep for the weekend is to pay attention to the gear that I'm using and make a mental note about how well it works

I have an alcohol stove, thermos for my coffee, my sleeping bag system is layered rather than one thick one. Im leaving my expensive jacket at home and replacing it with a warm layer, windbreaker, and a plastic poncho if needed.

My cpap machine will be running on solar energy captured during the day. In ideal conditions I have a 2Amp charge capability, I theoretically only need about half an amp.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

littleblackdevil said:


> I chose 9mm


Wise choice!


----------



## Kauboy

kevincali said:


> Picked up the glenfield model 60 from the LGS today. Went to work EARLY so I could get out early. Then made the trek to the LGS. Also paid off the western field m850. Now it's another EXCRUCIATING 10 day wait. Ugh......
> 
> It has some boo boo's, but It was $100. Can't really complain much. I can't wait until range time, but I'm going to clean it first, and oil her up slightly. The good one I had, liked it semi dry.
> View attachment 11766


Nice grab Kev. I've got the same one. It's a tack driver.
Someone on here cautioned me about some part of the receiving wearing away and leading to a failure, so keep a close eye. Apparently, the part in question can't be replaced.


----------



## kevincali

Kauboy said:


> Nice grab Kev. I've got the same one. It's a tack driver.
> Someone on here cautioned me about some part of the receiving wearing away and leading to a failure, so keep a close eye. Apparently, the part in question can't be replaced.


On the model 60, or the western field?

On the model 60, the LGS worker said he fired it at the range and it worked great. I trust him as far as I can throw him, but I haven't had a reason to not believe him. The only issue with the model 60 is that the bolt hangs up a little. I've taken it apart, cleaned the snot out of it, oiled her up a bit, and reassembled. It's "better" in that when it hangs up, you can barely touch it and it'll close. It is a 1976 model, and I'm not quite sure if this year had "Last Round Hold Open". The bolt stays open whether there is a round in the tube or not. This is NOT to be confused with the bolt ALL the way back, and the handle pushed "in" to hold it open...

sorry about the bad pic...


----------



## Kauboy

Yep, the Model 60 is the one I'm referring to.
Mine doesn't hold open after last round, and I do have the bolt hang from time to time. It isn't a dependable repeat shot, but if I needed to hit something with it, I'd only need one.
I can't remember the specifics about what somebody said would wear out. If it was the feed lips from the mag tube or something else...
Hopefully the member who mentioned it will do so again.


----------



## Prepared One

Picked up a couple more heavy duty tarps at Wally World. More Kerosene and a few more candles. Tomorrow it's to buy more ammo and stock up on some more dry goods. Then the range, and then work the heavy bag to take my frustrations out. Then Beer, swimming, and BBQ


----------



## kevincali

Finally hung up the rifle rack I got from my friend Mac. Put the .177 pellet rifle up there and put the pellets in the compartment below. Made space in my gun cabinet for the western field .22 and possibly the Glenfield bolt action 12ga. Problem now is I now have a rifle rack with 3 free slots. Time for more cheap .22's haha

Pardon the mess. I've been reorganizing and moving/rearranging my room.


----------



## Smitty901

Pulled weeds and cleaned up Asparagus bed. Bed is 35 years old still going strong. will let it go to seed now . Hand plenty this year froze a bunch for winter. For those of you that do not have a good bed going Asparagus is about the easiest lowest cost way to provide your self with a lot of food. Once in and producing it is darn near free.


----------



## James m

Overdrafted my account. Authorized a payment to Amazon on the 17th the bank got it and didn't subtract it till the 25th I check my online banking regularly and don't know why. But off to the bank tomorrow to deposit. My sump pump in the basement gets stuck up and keeps running with no water in the hole, had to run down and move the float. It's been raining all day with wind so I suppose the tomatoes got a drink. Watching my plants is like watching paint dry, I have no patience I want it now! Besides that applied at a new water park and perused the generators and chainsaws at Lowes. They had some nice bathtubs with the water jets.


----------



## Kauboy

Going camping the week following the 4th, so hit a few places for camping gear. My best grab was a 50L technical bag from Academy for $80. Not top of the line, but good enough for a 3 day campout and then retired as a standby bug out bag. Also picked up a nested anodized aluminum cook set. I can just barely fit my jet stove inside it with the other things. Space saver!


----------



## Piratesailor

It's hurricane season so I reviewed my plans and preps for that. Hurricanes are my greatest risk. 

Then we are going to glacier camping for a few weeks.


----------



## James m

Going to look at a dog tomorrow. Might or probably going to bring it home. :-/


----------



## Kauboy

50lbs of beans to fill aforementioned 5 gallon bucket, and an additional 2 gallon bucket for excess.
A #10 can of freeze dried corn.


----------



## kevincali

Added compost to the eventual garden plot. 

Watered trees, pulled weeds, cleaned guns, did laundry, cleaned more off room. Gotta be a clean/well organized prepper so I know what I have


----------



## James m

James m said:


> Going to look at a dog tomorrow. Might or probably going to bring it home. :-/


Picked up said dog today. So far so good.


----------



## PCH5150

Smitty901 said:


> Pulled weeds and cleaned up Asparagus bed. Bed is 35 years old still going strong. will let it go to seed now . Hand plenty this year froze a bunch for winter. For those of you that do not have a good bed going Asparagus is about the easiest lowest cost way to provide your self with a lot of food. Once in and producing it is darn near free.


Thanks for the advice! We have a raised bed and as I mentioned the carrots never sprouted, everything else is doing great. I will use that space for asparagus it looks like! Cheers.


----------



## James m

Named her Sue or Suzy.

View attachment 11815


----------



## Deebo

Nice dog. 
Over the weekend. Went yardsaling, picked up a craftsman quarter inch drive ratchet, a half inch craftsman socket, a nice round "line up bar", and a pair of cheap pliers for ONE DOLLAR total. 
Someone is gonna be mad, when he gets home and finds out the prices his wife was charging.


----------



## sideKahr

Bought two Sawyer Water Filters to improve my water supply situation.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Spoke to the bank and a real estate agent. Time to start taking getting out of the city seriously.


----------



## oddapple

Finished celery salt - no reason to suffer a flavorless apocalypse


----------



## Prepared One

Picked up 2 boxes more 9 mm ammo to add to the stash on the way home today.


----------



## paraquack

Deebo said:


> ...Over the weekend. Went yardsaling, picked up a craftsman quarter inch drive ratchet, a half inch craftsman socket, a nice round "line up bar", and a pair of cheap pliers for ONE DOLLAR total.
> Someone is gonna be mad, when he gets home and finds out the prices his wife was charging.


My greatest fear is that when I die, my wife would sell all my firearms for what I told her I paid for them.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I ordered some powdered bleach. I wanted powdered bleach because the liquid bleach only lasts around a month and I do not use a lot of bleach. This allows me to store it without having to rotate often.

Calcium Hypochlorite Emergency Survival Water Purification 1lb 10 000 Gallons | eBay

I also ordered a survival bandana for my bag. Great for signaling and has a bunch of survival info printed on it.

Head for Survival ® Triangular Bandana Cravat w Survival Info Orange | eBay


----------



## paraquack

Good price etc. One thing bothers me. The product is 68% calcium hypochlorite. That leaves 32% unlisted ingredients. When you get it, can you let us know if the paper works tells you what the 32% is. Thanks


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Bought a water from the vending machine at the property I'm working tonight. (Yes I brought water, but it's about 312% humidity and 80 degrees so the 2 liters I brought went fast, especially with my vest on.)
Anyway, the universe sent me a sign. This was my change.


----------



## Kauboy

Not a prep(yet), but was given full permission to grab the Ruger Mark III I've been drooling at for the past two weeks.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Kauboy said:


> Not a prep(yet), but was given full permission to grab the Ruger Mark III I've been drooling at for the past two weeks.


Ooooooh, Shoots is going to demand pics lol. I'm 99% sure the Ruger marks are her favorite guns


----------



## kevincali

Was supposed to shoot the rough rider, but shipping lag on the ammo. So I shot the Glenfield model 60 with cci standard velocity. Shot great. Got one failure to feed, was operator error (not me). But I DO need to get a new recoil spring, and ejector spring eventually. 

But not bad for $100


----------



## darsk20

Received 750 rounds of ammo from freedom munitions. Sadly the can't count since it was supposed to be 1000. Will get to see how good their customer service is today.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Bought another Fort Knox safe.


----------



## darsk20

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Bought another Fort Knox safe.


Jealous.


----------



## shoot2live

Kauboy said:


> Not a prep(yet), but was given full permission to grab the Ruger Mark III I've been drooling at for the past two weeks.


My grandfather's Mark II is my pride and joy.


----------



## shoot2live

Kauboy said:


> Not a prep(yet), but was given full permission to grab the Ruger Mark III I've been drooling at for the past two weeks.


Oh, and please send pics.


----------



## Smitty901

Added a large loud to the compost pile. Will be need a lot of it next year.


----------



## James m

I'm trying to instill hardworking values into my new dog. LoL. OK I'm trying to train my dog not to do things. Were getting close to her knowing her name, or she's ignoring me!!


----------



## shoot2live

Around midnight, my little and big investigators heard cries for help, so I gave the command to sniff out the source. The K9 Investigation Squad led our path to find a tiny kitten, desperately needing its mother, in the middle of a resident's cold, concrete patio. I couldn't walk away without informing the resident, hoping he would take the humane route to save the kitten, which graced his backdoor. To my disappointment, he responded with, "Oh, I just leave them alone and not get involved."
Bearing the weight of guilt for not taking the kitten at that moment, the K9 Investigation Squad and I sauntered off, slowly and reluctantly. 
6.5 hrs later, the sunrise lit our morning path, and the K9 Investigation Squad followed their noses to the neglected kitten. Within the 6.5 hrs, the kitten managed to wiggle 2ft from its previous location and appeared lifeless. 
I hoped the mother would have come back to her child, and I hoped the resident would have had more compassion; the kitten just didn't hold those cards, but it has one with my name in big, bold letters. 
I reached it and almost bellowed out a Dr. Frankenstein, "IT'S ALIVE!" 
With eyes still closed and an umbilical cord still attached, the orphaned kitten squealed with hunger, the same hunger gleaming in the eyes of my K9 Investigators.

"No, Bruce. Kittens are FRIENDS, NOT FOOD."

On his way home, I asked Jak to pick up a bottle because my Sawyer syringe (the only device I could think to grab on a split second decision) didn't tickle the kitten's fancy. A few neighborhood/complex cats just weaned their kittens, so I hoped maybe one of the mothers would adopt this newborn as its own. My attempt may have been successful if I hadn't touched the kitten so much and the K9 Investigators hadn't been so adamant about adorning the kitten with loving kisses (taste testing the live treat they will snag behind my back).

Now, here we nursing a kitten...

Oh, LT. K9 Investigator mustered up her maternal instincts and let the fur ball latch onto her. LT. even snapped Sgt. K9 Investigator back in line for getting too close with his choppers.

Jak, we need a bigger place before I rescue a horse or pig next week. Lol


----------



## RNprepper

Finally got some 72% calcium hypochlorite granules for water sanitation. Now I don't have to worry about stocking up on liquid bleach which is heavy and can go bad. Had to go to a pool supply place to get it in the concentrated form. (using the attached recipes requires at least 60% or higher concentration.)

http://phc.amedd.army.mil/phc resource library/31-008-1004.pdf
Better than Bleach: Use Calcium Hypochlorite to Disinfect Water
http://www.who.int/water_sanitation_health/hygiene/emergencies/fs2_19.pdf
Disinfect Water with Calcium Hypochlorite - Geek Prepper


----------



## alterego

All four of us, plus my daughters boyfriend were out planting more vegies, kale, spinach, lettuce second round from the spring plant.

We put in more peas and sweet corn earlier this week and three more mounds of potatoes. so we can have multiple small harvest.

Tonight we ate T bones from our own cow, purple heirloom potatoes sweet corn and lettuce from our own raised,


I know this sounds crazy but I am having supper fun in the garden this year.


----------



## Arklatex

Been slowly adding to the ak and ar ammo supply in case the Democrats wanna take my guns. 

The garden is going well so far. All the rain and floods have boosted production. Should be a banner year. Especially my pecan trees!

I've also been heavily focused on putting up rice, beans and lentils in mylar. Got alot of that now. At least a few months of it straight for every meal. I know it will suck day in day out but it will fill a belly.

Prepping has been put into overdrive lately. With all the bs going on in the world I feel like it's coming sooner rather than later...


----------



## SAR-1L

_( For some reason couldn't find this thread earlier so behind a few days... )_

I have been painting the truck, and while doing this I decided to matte black my Estwing Axe.
If the rubberized coat starts to peel away plan is to take Rino-liner truck bed liner and coat it
with that through out the metal.

So from blue handle with shine starting to rust, to matte black coating to protect from moisture
etc.


----------



## Kauboy

shoot2live said:


> Oh, and please send pics.


Can do!








Mine, all mine!

Side question, are these things sighted in from the factory? I ask, because the rear sight is off center to the right, but I can't tell yet if that's making it more true, or it got bumped somewhere along the way.
This weekend will prove it out one way or another, just curious. It can be adjusted if need be.
It also came with a rail for mounting optics.
I tried disassembling it, but didn't get very far. Apparently new ones need a slight smack from a plastic mallet the first few times.

Now for custom grips...


----------



## paraquack

My brand new pistol's front sight was off center too. And it shot like crap too. Had to adjust.
Shoot it and you'll know.


----------



## shoot2live

Kauboy said:


> Can do!
> 
> View attachment 11851
> 
> Mine, all mine!
> 
> Side question, are these things sighted in from the factory? I ask, because the rear sight is off center to the right, but I can't tell yet if that's making it more true, or it got bumped somewhere along the way.
> This weekend will prove it out one way or another, just curious. It can be adjusted if need be.
> It also came with a rail for mounting optics.
> I tried disassembling it, but didn't get very far. Apparently new ones need a slight smack from a plastic mallet the first few times.
> 
> Now for custom grips...


Ooh, ahhhh, wow! Pretty!


----------



## warrior4

Yesterday's prep was to really step up my triathlon training. 18.5 miles on my bike followed right away by a 3 mile run. I haven't done that in a long time and my legs were quite sore afterwards. But it's good to get back in to that kind of training.


----------



## Snocam

Finished splitting and stacking firewood for this coming heating season. Won't have to pick up the axe for another couple months to start all over again. Now it's time to focus on the beer supply for this coming holiday weekend!


----------



## kevincali

went to the range. Guy was shooting .45 and leaving his brass. He was leaving his brass there. I asked if he cared if I picked it up (I asked if he saved/reloaded and he said no). He asked if I did. I saod no, but I will and then I'll sell it to someone who didn't haha. 

Then my friend and I gathered our arsenals, cleaned some guns, mostly admired them lol. 

Now doing a small load of laundry before I have to go to work


----------



## kevincali

went to the range. Guy was shooting .45 and leaving his brass. He was leaving his brass there. I asked if he cared if I picked it up (I asked if he saved/reloaded and he said no). He asked if I did. I saod no, but I will and then I'll sell it to someone who didn't haha. 

Then my friend and I gathered our arsenals, cleaned some guns, mostly admired them lol. 

Now doing a small load of laundry before I have to go to work


----------



## PaulS

Last weekend the range had two events - a three gun shoot on Saturday and a women on target day on Sunday. I was working as a Range Safety Officer for both events. we collected a lot of brass that will be sold cheap on the club website. I will get some of that because they can't sell it so it is real cheap.


----------



## Smitty901

Grandson and I jumped on the ATV and went for lunch on the farm. We stopped and had apples, then berries from different bushes, and some early radishes .Water from the hand pump. Pointed out again to him the stuff we can not eat. He is now back playing LEGO's.
Tonight I will get out the weapons and Ammo we will bring to 4 of July party. Range day for every one.


----------



## darsk20

Range day and hopefully another tomorrow.


----------



## SAR-1L

1. Visited an off road shop to ask for recommendations on paint.
2. Checked my axe I used truck bed liner on. ( going to need more time to dry. )
3. Did a budget audit, after my recent pay raise.
4. Upped the internet from 6mbps to 100+ mbps for 15$ more a month, cause I hate waiting 
for video to load, that or dealing with low quality. Learn faster right?


----------



## Quip

Added a yoyo reel to all of the family's bags along with the rest of the stuff to make up a fishing kit.


----------



## sideKahr

Purchased my annual range permit. I'm going to shoot the h3ll out of it this year.


----------



## SOCOM42

Delinted and oiled two of my constant carry pieces, the G17 and Sig 228.
Oiled FAL bore. 
Did all that before rebarreling two M1 Garand's.


----------



## Quietsurvivalist

Ive been busy getting posts and pictures up on my site, building shelves and sorting gear. Trying to get a handle on the amount and location of too much stuff. Repacked my working bag for summer ( should have done that 2 months ago) and in there went to work too much


----------



## Boss Dog

Kauboy said:


> Can do!
> 
> View attachment 11851
> 
> Mine, all mine!
> 
> Side question, are these things sighted in from the factory? I ask, because the rear sight is off center to the right, but I can't tell yet if that's making it more true, or it got bumped somewhere along the way.
> This weekend will prove it out one way or another, just curious. It can be adjusted if need be.
> It also came with a rail for mounting optics.
> I tried disassembling it, but didn't get very far. Apparently new ones need a slight smack from a plastic mallet the first few times.
> 
> Now for custom grips...


Careful Kauboy,
I've read much about them being a real pain to re-assemble. In fact, I've had one fellow at a lgs tell me it isn't all that uncommon for a distraught customer to bring it in, in a box or bag and ask them to "put it back together"!


----------



## Prepp(g)er

PaulS said:


> Last weekend the range had two events - a three gun shoot on Saturday and a women on target day on Sunday. I was working as a Range Safety Officer for both events. we collected a lot of brass that will be sold cheap on the club website. I will get some of that because they can't sell it so it is real cheap.


I got a question concerning picking up brass from other people...i tend to distrust shells from other people. i dont know if they are still intact or have fractures etc. maybe i'm just chicken  but if u saw a 357mag blow up on reloaded ammo next to you you kinda become sceptical. so paul & maybe other reloading experts..how do you make sure that u pick up safe to reload and shoot shells. would sure save me a lot of money. so far ive just been selling my used brass as scrap metal. looking forward to responses


----------



## James m

Put lattice on my screen door so the dog doesn't mess up the screen. Angle 90 pieces 3 feet tall to go under the lip where the screen goes so its removable. 1x1 deck rail as a frame, then white plastic lattice on top. Looking good because it matches the door. Parts cost $30 at Lowes. Good idea? Yep.


----------



## paraquack

Went to Walmart and found .45 ACP. Picked up a few hundred.


----------



## shooter

Bought some new dillon dies for my 550B (223/300blkout,38spc.) Now I have set ups on my dillon for 9mm, 40s&W 357, 45acp, 223 300blk, and 38spc. Also picked up a few canned foods when I was at the store.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Boss Dog said:


> Careful Kauboy,
> I've read much about them being a real pain to re-assemble. In fact, I've had one fellow at a lgs tell me it isn't all that uncommon for a distraught customer to bring it in, in a box or bag and ask them to "put it back together"!


they are SUPER simple to reassemble, provided they aren't bent, rusted, etc.


----------



## shoot2live

Jakthesoldier said:


> they are SUPER simple to reassemble, provided they aren't bent, rusted, etc.


My Mark II took 3 people to disassemble it after not getting cleaned for 25+ years. Reassembly, however, took only a few minutes after I cleaned it for 3 days. No grime in my baby anymore.  


Boss Dog said:


> Careful Kauboy,
> I've read much about them being a real pain to re-assemble. In fact, I've had one fellow at a lgs tell me it isn't all that uncommon for a distraught customer to bring it in, in a box or bag and ask them to "put it back together"!


----------



## paraquack

Started assembling the new shelves and rearranging supplies. Found a few cans of food that didn't get rotated. Wife is affraid of anything that is more that one year past "best use by" date. I'll have to put if off to the side for when she isn't home.


----------



## 8301

After listening to a Ron Paul video today I realized a strong reason to have silver. Not for trade with your neighbors if things go south but instead a currency your local government will accept for taxes ect. If the collapse is economic your local government will probably last for a while and they will still demand property taxes ect. If currency goes down the crapper silver will still hold a strong value so I bought some silver for the 1st time in several years.

Got a bit of trigger time on my 6.8 AR this evening. Still not happy with the cheap trigger from my initial build so I went ahead and ordered a better trigger/hammer set online. I'm not a especially good shot so I need all the help I can get when it comes to accuracy.


----------



## paraquack

Neighbor just dropped off about 25 pounds of brass. .45 ACP, .223, .308. 
Going to have to start up the leaning operations.


----------



## east mountain preppers

I worked in my garden, pulled weeds raked and thanked God for it all.:excitement:


----------



## Will2

I've mostly been watching the Greek situation today. I think that there could be a bit of a market dip tomorrow. (Monday) It should be intesting to see how the 750 billion Euro potential default effects the Eurozone, particularly the banks holding that debt. The Greek situation is a good lesson to learn from. The US still has a good 30% debt/gdp to gain before it is in the same debt threshhold and the situation probably won't play out the same way but a good lesson none the less, if the Greek default has deep impact, what would spain or italy do? What will this mean for global shipping costs? If the Euro gets hit 10% value what will that mean for oil? Lots of what ifs.


I've been working out with the Runtastic apps (abs and pushups) apps. Liking them. Also went for a walk in the woods today, lots of mushrooms out, found a bunch of boletes out ina bog. Intentionally let myself get lost, luckily found my way out without getting eaten alive in shorts and a tshirt. Trains are so awsome as an aide for getting out of woods, its like jungle back in there. Good practice for keeping ones cool. Luckily the train sound led me to a lake which was just a matter of time to find a trail. It could have been a long night in the woods (as it was cloudy today s the sun couldn't be used to navigate. Not that the sky was very visible anyway)

I actually found a kewl fridge out in the woods I want to salvage it - its an old PESPSI cold drink fridge not the dispensers but the corner store type. Its sitting in crownland dumped out by an industrial road hill. Found a bunch of dumps while hiking. Some of it is actually sort of useful dumps, but I don't expect to do anything with them, I only have a mini fridge so the pepsi fridge is really enticing.. may see about contacting the propety owner since apparently they ar leased out from Pepsi Co. Not sure how it got there, I am geusing it was a freon dump since you need to have freon devices professionally emptied of freon before dispposal, so there ar a bunch of dumped fridges in the woods. I found a couple old camps and traplines out here too that have more or less decayed to be barely noticable. also found the local shooting sandpit. Bunch of old 8tracks out there too, found a truck cab with a radio so it ain't an impossiblity if the magnetic strip still holds its charge and doesn't crumble.
So bassically a bit more scouting. I'm actually getting to the edge of "close to town now" Its all crownland basically if I go north (its all crownland if I don't but the difference is that I am not boxed in by easy landmarks if I go north) of where I am at, its just endlesss forest and no hope of return if I venture out there without a compass. More or less it is the edge of "civilization" - its a bit like getting to the edge of a flat earth. Sure people may have walked on that land before but I don't know if they made it out.


----------



## oddapple

Picked up the final season of "Justified" so I don't have to do armageddon without Rayland and Dewey Crow. Nostalgia of my peeps....


----------



## kevincali

Picked up my Western Field .22lr rifle today. (Sorry about bad pic. Phone screen is jacked up so I can not preview pics).








Also made a payment on that iver johnson .410 single shot break barrel ($150), and an 1861 C.S Richmond High Hump musket ($100). I have enough to pay them off, but for some reason I like making payments. It's 0 interest and I feel like I'm building credit with these guys. I'll make a few piddly payments, then I'll pay them off


----------



## sideKahr

100 rounds Remington .223 into the cache.


----------



## PaulS

I spent the morning at the range for some trigger time. The afternoon was "garden" work with my wife. She told me I worked her too hard...

I asked to see the welts.


----------



## Prepared One

Added 120 rounds of 5.56. Found it at a good price and they had tables full of it. Should have bought more. Picked up some more canned goods at Sams.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Not really a prep but I was able to purchase a competition target pistol that's illegal for sale(not possess) in my state. That's all I wanna say.


----------



## slewfoot

There is a gas station chain that opened a store near me It's called Wawa.
They sell ethanol free gas so I took my 5 five gallon cans and emptied them into the car, lawn mower and a couple smaller cans and went and got 25 gallons of the ethanol free gas.


----------



## jbrooks19

Found a local source for Etahnol-Free gasoline, bought 5gal and treated it with Sta-bil.. Should store for a year. I will buy more as my budget allows. Also, picked up 3 more cases of bottled water for the stash...


----------



## James m

Picked up lumber for a relative. Started raining as we pulled up to the garage. Then the door opener didn't work. So in the side door, sheets of plywood and all. Then when we finish it stopped raining. The guy we wanted to help unload was busy and didn't show. Wonderful day. Stopped at Kentucky Fried Chicken on the way.


----------



## darsk20

Took MM's advice and ordered some canned goods from LDS. Potatoes, rice, pintos good for 30 years.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Well, it was a week ago, but I had attempted a fix on my malfunctioning Garand and wanted to see if it was successful, so it was off to the range we went.
I invited CWOLODOJAX from the board here to go and try out a variety of firearms and we had a great time.
No AR's, just Garand, Mauser K98k, Mosin Nagants (2), and other various and sundry rifles, shotguns, and sidearms. Oh, and my concession to modernity, an AK.
He's a natural shot, bouncing 20 ounce plastic soda bottles around the 50 yard berm with the Garand and M1A. 

Any of you fine fellows ever get down around the Okefenokee Swamp in Georgia and we'll get some trigger time.


----------



## tango

We have a couple new Wawa's in our area too.
Didn't know they sold Ethanol free fuel.
Thanks.


----------



## Will2

Wow had a good day today without even trying Found a bunch of mushrooms, went swimming and stuff. Found a large supply of clams.
OPsec says I shouldn't say anything

I also found a small abandoned island with an old abandoned bunkee out of sight.. now I am pretty sure it can't be owned so it is likely someones old camp, but it hasn't been used in atleast I am guessing 4 years if not longer. Actually a few items were left in there. Part of the reason I think it hasn't been used in a while is the old can of beans. No lock on it at all, floor actually was soo deteriated that it crumbled underfoot and mushrooms were growing "on the floor. It was a really cool prepper experience. Its not actually my BOL but I was currious as it would be good in case of a large forest fire.

It is a very cool location. I swam out to it but due to the stuff that was there including an old picnic table I am guessing people took a boat out or floated or went out there in the winter when the lake froze over. Not totally sure though as there is a woodsman saw and some filteting knives etc.. has me wonder if it was for ice fishing, the island is small and it is "provincial land" as it is within x distance of a lakefront on crownland. 

One sign was a lot of animal carcases, moosebones, beaver, and a few other things. It is a cool island and I'd like to learn a little more about it.

None the less it only really makes sense as a winter retreat for frozen lake activities as the bunkee is pretty far gone I suppose if it were used regularly it would have been upkept with deadafll on the island. Doesn't make much sense as a hunting cabin as it is in the middle of a lake. Firebit doesn't have signs of charcoal from a fire so it rained out long ago. Its a bit of mystery. I may swim out to it again, its probably less than 300 meters out maybe even as close as 100 meters out, not sure.

Very cool find though. If I wanted to disapear for a while I could if I got some food supply there other than the berries that grow there and the clams and fish. 

Anywho it made the day so much cooler.

Also first berries of the year, AND the electricity got turned on today.

found boletes and clams, GO JULY!

It is weird that beavers are out there as the lake doesn't look beavery, no mouds I can see and I never see beavers in that lake.


I did walk next to a turtle out in the water though, lots of frogs out too.

There are only thee explanations for the island I can think likely

1. It was used by first nations
2. It was used by a trapper.
3. It was used by poachers.

The ability to lock the door with a hinge lock but no lock on place has me think it may be abandoned. It makes no sense why the location would be outfited to be locked but have no lock, but still have a few equipment supplies on it.


----------



## PCH5150

Ran some errands today, at the grocery store I picked up a couple canned goods for the stash. When we were done my wife and I did a little shooting with one of our .38 special revolvers.


----------



## SAR-1L

I did research and found talcum powder or gold bond helps dry out
tacky'ness by drawing out the moisture from paint if second coat is applied before
under layer can properly dry.

I will be doing multiple powder treatments to the axe before adding
another coat, however the 1st treatment removed the tacky stick
to usable degree.

I have added desert tan to the handle. I will be coating more truck bed
liner to the black, and a second, potentially third desert tan coat to handle
with proper application times with material in mind for finishing.

It doesn't have to be beautiful it is a tool, but I consider this part of the discipline
of maintaining, and taking care of my tools in order to keep them taking care of me.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

A quick 3 day bug out practice with my sons. No idea where we are going though. Somewhere in the mountains. This is all we are bringing. Wish us luck this is our first time doing it with limited gear!


----------



## Slippy

Good Luck Leeroy Jenkins and Sons!

(Sounds like a heck of a good name for a business...Leeroy Jenkins and Sons; Purveyors of Fine Bug Out Bags...):encouragement:



Leeroy Jenkins said:


> A quick 3 day bug out practice with my sons. No idea where we are going though. Somewhere in the mountains. This is all we are bringing. Wish us luck this is our first time doing it with limited gear!


----------



## James m

Took my 6 month old dog to the vet for shots. Tested for something that goes along with lime disease but not the actual thing. So 4 weeks antibiotics. Also cooked a big slab of beef on the grill.


----------



## Arklatex

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> A quick 3 day bug out practice with my sons. No idea where we are going though. Somewhere in the mountains. This is all we are bringing. Wish us luck this is our first time doing it with limited gear!


When your back you aught to post a thread about what you learned. What you needed and didn't have and what you had and didn't need. Gear reviews, stuff like that.

Good luck!


----------



## Arklatex

James m said:


> Took my 6 month old dog to the vet for shots. Tested for something that goes along with lime disease but not the actual thing. So 4 weeks antibiotics. Also cooked a big slab of beef on the grill.


Parvo?


----------



## James m

Whatever it was it was in early stages because the test showed slightly positive. The control part of the test was dark blue and the other part was very light blue white.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Slippy said:


> Good Luck Leeroy Jenkins and Sons!
> 
> (Sounds like a heck of a good name for a business...Leeroy Jenkins and Sons; Purveyors of Fine Bug Out Bags...):encouragement:


Not so much bug out, as charge in and get your whole party killed


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Leeroy Jenkins "backstory"


----------



## Slippy

Jakthesoldier said:


> Leeroy Jenkins "backstory"


I have no idea what in the hell I just watched...


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Slippy said:


> I have no idea what in the hell I just watched...


They should of had a gay midget dwarven paladin with a +5 hammer of fabulousness to save poor Leroy.


----------



## Slippy

TacticalCanuck said:


> They should of had a gay midget dwarven paladin with a +5 hammer of fabulousness to save poor Leroy.


I've said it before, the world has done gone crazy.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Todays Plan: Gonna Clean my guns & buy a large crowbar to prepare for the apocalypse.


----------



## PaulS

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Todays Plan: Gonna Clean my guns & buy a large crowbar to prepare for the apocalypse.


? a crowbar? wouldn't you rather have some nice canned pineapples?


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

This is Hawaii. I know a person who grows pineapples.


----------



## James m

I was growing a pineapple in a pot here in Pennsylvania. It was growing pretty good until it fell over and the pot smashed. You just cut the top off if a store bought pineapple and put it in a pot. The leaves on the outside die and the center ones grow. Put it in a pot because of weather. Takes 2 years and makes a good house plant.


----------



## PaulS

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> This is Hawaii. I know a person who grows pineapples.


That was kind of the point...  It was almost a non-racial, racial joke. (well, I thought it was kind of funny)


----------



## James m

PaulS said:


> That was kind of the point...  It was almost a non-racial, racial joke. (well, I thought it was kind of funny)


Just walk into a bar in Hilo Hawaii and start yelling "Pineapple". Pineapple, Pineapple, where's my Pineapple. Did you see my Pineapple.


----------



## PaulS

James m said:


> Just walk into a bar in Hilo Hawaii and start yelling "Pineapple".


I may think I'm funny but I do have a three digit IQ. Wouldn't that be like a gay man walking into a biker bar and swooning, "hi fellas..."?


----------



## kevincali

Went on a 10 mile hike this morning. Grabbed a couple 30 gallon trash bags before I headed out. I hiked 5 miles to the recyclers and had about $3 worth of recyclables (1 full bag and a couple in the other). Figured since I wanted to go on a hike, why not make money, right? Then went home to pick up my truck to go with a friend to celebrate his birthday that was a few days ago. On the way back we stopped at a well known party spot and drove the hills collecting recyclables. Got maybe $10 worth (?) but only took us a few minutes and the $3 of gas. Plus it was great exercise (not only the 10 mile hike, but walking the hills. We would park the truck, then hike a bit, head to the truck with our bounty, move the truck, hike and repeat)

I guess today's prep was exercising. The collecting recyclables was a bonus. I am BEAT, but if I wake up feeling good tomorrow, I will do the same hike, but different route. Exercise being the main focus, collecting recyclables an added benefit 

I know I could have spent my day off today more productively, but getting into shape is always a good thing. Plus there's this girl I want to ask out, and she hikes a lot. I don't want to punk out on our first date/hike hahahaha


EDIT: With everything going on, I forgot the water valve shutoff tool I found, and all the half or 3/4 full water bottles I found. I used that water to water some plants in my yard


----------



## littleblackdevil

Im finally in possession of my first handgun. Sig P320. I also picked up 500 rds off 9mm cartridges. Next stop the range!!! Well maybe next week.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I cant really afford it but i got my eyes set on a ruger sr1911 and a case of 45 acp


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Slippy said:


> I have no idea what in the hell I just watched...


Not that the explanation really matters, but at the time, that was one of the hardest battles in World of Warcraft. The group was trying to get through with sub par gear and characters that weren't maxed out in levels.

So they were debating the strategy on how to survive, when Leeroy Jenkins yelled out his name and ran in to the next room, attracting over 50 monsters to attack and causing the death of the entire party.

Best parts are watching all the characters turn and watch as he runs in, and just stand for a moment staring in disbelief. Followed by his excuse "it's not my fault guys I'm really high" at the end everyone is berating him when he finally replies "whatever, at least I have chicken"


----------



## SOCOM42

Oiled my m1d.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

SOCOM42 said:


> Oiled my m1d.


Show of hands. How many know what an M1-D is?
Don't blurt out the answer and spoil the fun.

(RPD raises his hand in acknowledgement)


----------



## James m

It's a garand period sniper rifle.


----------



## Prepared One

Raising Hand here. Think WWII.


----------



## csi-tech

My recent preps are 1. The wife is all about living off the grid on our 150 acre tract of land. She wants to move away from the suburbs. 2. Century C308 rifle with 50 magazines and a 4x12 scope. 3. a case of 7.62X54R. That stuff is getting a little harder to find.


----------



## SAR-1L

Today ordered a custom hat & shirt to promote my defense education courses.

If all goes well it will be ready tomorrow in time for the Gun show this weekend.
I tried going with another person two weeks ago to get the gear ready,
and it was done all wrong.

Not sure the actual effectiveness of this effort to promote my class, but it will
at least build some experience in promoting my work, and help me gauge
peoples reactions, and how to modify things to increase the appeal.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Jakthesoldier said:


> Not so much bug out, as charge in and get your whole party killed


Haha...not too many people know the back story on that. Thanks for posting it up.

I only learned of it from watching a show on Parajumpers. Their dis pact call wall "Leeroy Jenkins"...I'm like what the hell is that. So when I researched it I laughed my ass off...don't know why but found it damn funny. It's been a running joke with my kids for anything new I try I'll yell out "Leeroy Jenkins".


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Arklatex said:


> When your back you aught to post a thread about what you learned. What you needed and didn't have and what you had and didn't need. Gear reviews, stuff like that.
> 
> Good luck!


Yeah I'll post that up...tired right now. Cut it short by a 1/2 day...all in all very successful few days.


----------



## Deebo

Purchased the wife a used Rock Island .45 to get her level three armed guard certificate with.


----------



## Quip

Added 300 more of those dastardly "green tips" and another 200 .45's to the stash.


----------



## Smitty901

Cut wood stacked wood.


----------



## James m

I was going to run out to get some pills for my runny nose. I get outside and realized I have a box of antihistamine in my ammo box. Saved a trip.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Deebo said:


> Purchased the wife a used Rock Island .45 to get her level three armed guard certificate with.


The 1911? I assume you checked as to whether or not a weapon with capacity below 10 was acceptable to the company? Should make the qual interesting, having to reload mid iteration.

Well at the worst, you have a new toy to play with.


----------



## kevincali

Had an effed up day at casa de kevincali.

First, went to work. All was well. Worked 2 hours, but guy overpaid me last time by $10, so I told him to take $10 off this time. No worries. 

So, I pumped gas, bought some wet dog food because my dogs have been great, and bought some staples (potatoes, eggs, beans, etc).

Since I had the day off early, I decided "range time". Got there and range closed due to fire hazard. No worries, while I'm there I decide to collect brass. Picked CLEAN except for .22's, although I did find some 40's, 45's 9's, etc, maybe a handful of each. Forest ranger shows up because someone called on me. They thought I was firing? There IS a private range next door. I wonder if it was them. So I tell him I did bring my .22, but saw the sign, and decided to pick up brass instead. He said "thank you for cleaning up the place" and left. 

I had a couple friends with me, and had to take them home. Almost to their house, I run out of gas. I JUST pumped gas. HOW could I be out of gas?!?!?!?!

So while sitting on the side of the road charging my phone to call AAA (screen is broken so I can not really see charged or not) a lady pulls up and asks if we were OK. I said yeah, ran out of gas. She was worried that we were dumping stuff there. She gives me a ride to the gas station in her near new Porsche SUV, and says her husband may be hiring (he is a contractor, and I am only working 2 days a week steady right now if nothing else comes up). 

I tell ya, I must have one HELL of a Guardian Angel :77: Thank You Lord for being by my side, and keeping this numbskull safe


----------



## Jakthesoldier

how is this effed up?
you got off work early, went and picked up some brass, and a gas outage resulted in a job opportunity. 
sounds like a decent day to me


----------



## kevincali

Jakthesoldier said:


> how is this effed up?
> you got off work early, went and picked up some brass, and a gas outage resulted in a job opportunity.
> sounds like a decent day to me


Was being a bit sarcastic.

It was a really great day  Also forgot to mention the 30 or so rounds of unfired .22lr I found. Some unusable (squished case) some brand new. I figure this is going into my "SHTF lasted longer than I thought" pile and will be used if no other ammo becomes available or shtf and no normalcy follows  Not sure what the squished cases will be used for yet, but I'm working on it


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Got a 1911 and a case of ammo. came with 2 mags. can't wait for the paperwork to clear so I can test it out. I'll cache out half the case and pretend it don't exist, so i'll have 500 stored. Like to have 1000 stored for each pistol. Eventually. But I keep shooting the stuff.....and can't keep more than 500 on hand it seems.

I'm going to start the research for reloading. I have a ton of 357 38 and 9mm brass. Soon i'll have a pile of .45 acp too.


----------



## Slippy

Exciting Friday evening at Slippy Lodge. Mrs S prepared and canned 10, 8 oz jars of Peach Jelly and from the garden we put up 3 quart jars of red tomatoes, 3 pint jars of green tomatoes and hot banana peppers and one jar of jalapeno peppers. I mainly watched NASCAR XFinity Series Race and helped Mrs S when there was a caution in the race.

View attachment 11988


----------



## Deebo

Jakthesoldier said:


> The 1911? I assume you checked as to whether or not a weapon with capacity below 10 was acceptable to the company? Should make the qual interesting, having to reload mid iteration.
> 
> Well at the worst, you have a new toy to play with.


Good question, she says that a magazine change or reload is mandatory on the test.


----------



## Seneca

I bought a Mora light my fire knife (red) and ordered another 3 pack of speed hooks.


----------



## whoppo

- Rotated 30 gallons of gasoline stores.
- Case of great canned meats added.
- 500 rds of CCI Mini-Mags 22LR.
- Fresh keg of Shed Ale in the kegorater.
- Rotated some battery stores


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Deebo said:


> Good question, she says that a magazine change or reload is mandatory on the test.


It is. I doubt the Qual varies much between states, and if so, she will need more than 8 rounds for a few of the iterations. 
The reloads are instructed along the course of the test, and the events timed. Lesser capacity puts her at a disadvantage. Doable, but inconvenient.


----------



## James m

I remember that they did have 12 round 1911 mags. They do stick out the bottom but have a nice ending. Check into it. Can't have too many rounds.


----------



## tango

Practice the tactical reload.
Replacing a mag should be second nature.


----------



## darsk20

Received LDS order today. Thanks to Maine-Marine for the tip.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Today I found myself stirred to more than simple words typed on a forum.
Today I found myself no longer content to leave others to solve the nation's problems.
Today I found myself unable to sit idle as the nation crumbles.
Today I decided that it is unacceptable for good men to stand by and do nothing.

Now I just have to figure out exactly what needs to be done about it.

I believe the first step is to join as many organizations of the same goal together. 50 separate organizations for the same purpose 10 men strong are not as strong as one organization 500 men strong.

It is time to set aside petty differences. To stop squabbling over matters of little importance.

I wonder how to begin...


----------



## James m

Well shit, run for President. Everyone else is.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

I don't think I'd win. I'm too extreme. I stand for the constitution. I stand for liberty and personal responsibility. I stand for justice. For small government and local businesses. For agriculture and gun rights.
I would see no man or woman oppressed for any reason. I stand for the right to worship and love any way you choose, until you impose your beliefs on another. I stand for better education that doesn't require your life's income to afford. I stand for police who are properly trained, paid, and are fully understanding of the LIMITS of their authority.


----------



## James m

Oh I do think more people with your opinions would win if it weren't for government contracts.

Right now there's a loud party next door. I have to figure out when I can tell "turn that music down!"


----------



## Jakthesoldier

James m said:


> Oh I do think more people with your opinions would win if it weren't for government contracts.
> 
> Right now there's a loud party next door. I have to figure out when I can tell "turn that music down!"


At any point it bothers you, it is legally "disturbing the peace"

This is a point that I deal with regularly and am conflicted on.

If I am in my own apartment or home, and I want music so loud it breaks my windows, that is my right because its my place.
However, if my neighbor is disturbed by my music being so quiet that I cannot even hear it, I must turn it down, because I am invading my neighbors place. I am inflicting upon my neighbor.

Having worked every shift of the day, I know how aggravating it is when my neighbor plays tejano music at 10am. It's not "quiet time" at my apartments, but it is interfering with my sleep.

So should I take responsibility for my own sleep and use ear plugs, sacrificing comfort?
Should I impose my neighbor to my schedule and deprive him of his liberty?
Or should I take responsibility by going to my neighbor and seeking a mutually beneficial arrangement?


----------



## James m

OK it's now approaching 11:00 pm. I can hear the neighbor's music in my kitchen. I want to put the dog out front so she barks at them.


----------



## oddapple

The worse it gets, the more people will make parties. Music in the cafes at night and revo-looshun in the air.

We located side by side lil farms today up north at the mountains that are made of granite and beginning the move north away from the border.


----------



## James m

James m said:


> OK it's now approaching 11:00 pm. I can hear the neighbor's music in my kitchen. I want to put the dog out front so she barks at them.


12:30 in the mother effin morning!!!!


----------



## Prepared One

Picked up a couple 2 man BOV's and added some more canned goods, extra TP, and bleach. 120 rounds of 5.56 and a box of 9mm.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Found an original South African Defense force pattern 83 battle vest on Ebay. Same as in Mad Max. Also got a Nutria scarf to go with it. Gonna gear it into a battle vest as opposed to my Rush 24 camping & bugout setup. Hope the used condition is not too bad.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I discovered that we are probably living in a simulation. Since it stands to chance that there are many millions more of these simulated realities than races of intelligent physical life that obtain the technological capability to create these simulations the odds are people who have experiences like we do are in one of these simulations. 

So my prep of the day was to stock up on rum. With thoughts like these I'm gonna need it.


----------



## James m

Have another one hosier. Saw that my djeep lighter edc ran out of juice. So I'm over looking at fero rods and Cotton firestarter, had to remind myself I don't need it. But while at Walmart stores Inc, Bentonville Arkansas. I did notice they're selling go girl diva cups for $9.98. Purple.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Those like the "she wee" where girls get to stand an pee? I think the feminists can rest. True equality has finally arrived.


----------



## Kauboy

Unpacked the camping gear from my new technical bag, and repacked my GHB stuff into it. One nice feature about this bag is the built in rain cover. I can pull it over the whole thing, and it just looks like a black sack. I *hope* this lower suspicions, but I'm not positive it will. This bag is a large improvement over my previous GHB. It will make foot travel much more comfortable since it's designed for such carry. (hip belt, full support system, sternum strap, adjustable, H2O bladder compatible, etc)


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Kauboy said:


> Unpacked the camping gear from my new technical bag, and repacked my GHB stuff into it. One nice feature about this bag is the built in rain cover. I can pull it over the whole thing, and it just looks like a black sack. I *hope* this lower suspicions, but I'm not positive it will. This bag is a large improvement over my previous GHB. It will make foot travel much more comfortable since it's designed for such carry. (hip belt, full support system, sternum strap, adjustable, H2O bladder compatible, etc)


Those extra features you mention make for a much more comfortable carry. Nice grab!


----------



## kevincali

Moved the scope from the western field to the remingtom 511-p. Not sure I like it though. I really like the peep sight, but the scope may be more useful. This 511 is already a tack driver. I can't wait to see what she's capable with a cheap scope. If nothing else, I now have mounts and can get a better scope 

I have my eye on a Remington at the LGS the is missing its peep sight. May buy it cheap, and put this peep sight on it. It's a single shot I believe. 

Also took care of squatters, watered and did yard work, and am now doing laundry and chores before I have to go to work tomorrow. I want to come home and not have to do shyte haha.


----------



## Smitty901

I was away but family used some of our preps today. Storms took down a couple 40 foot trees near the houses but did not damage to them. Power was out from 0100 until 1600.
They broke out the generators pumped out mother in laws basement. life went on pretty much as normal.


----------



## 8301

Brought in 1/2 cord of wood this weekend. Picked up 3 lbs of IMR4195 powder and 1000 primers while traveling for work today.

Saw a billboard for a beer making supply store driving down but didn't want to stop with the big trailer. I'll try to remember to stop on the way home tomorrow after the trailer is empty. I'm just starting to brew my own beer so swinging by a beer making store sounds like fun.


----------



## FinalBeast

I took and passed a CPR certification class.


----------



## Viper

So does buying a new pistol for daily carry count as a "prep of the day" ?


----------



## 8301

Viper said:


> So does buying a new pistol for daily carry count as a "prep of the day" ?


After reading the William Forstein book "Wrath" today (very short book) I's say definably yes.


----------



## kevincali

Went to work today, then paid some on my .410 and cs Richmond musket. Got the .410 down to $99.99 and musket down to $70. Both in "payoff" range. I'm tempted to pay one off, but may make another small payment in a couple days. It's 0% interest, so no harm in letting them "ride" a bit longer


----------



## Viper

FoolAmI said:


> After reading the William Forstein book "Wrath" today (very short book) I's say definably yes.


Well then in that case, I just ordered a Springfield Armory Champion Operator Lightweight 45. Took a bit to locate one, but it will be delivered (to my local FFL guy) next week.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Picked up another 7 gallon Reliance BPA free water container along with a plastic Milk cartoon to put it in which are on sale now as school year starts and Walmart discounts school supplies.


----------



## James m

Hanging out with Suzy.


----------



## Dalarast

Since being home I was able to dehydrate 10lbs of beef Jerkey, 5lbs of venison/beef mixed jerky sticks (smoked), and two gallon bags of apple chips and four gallon bags of dehydrated squash and zucchini chips..... Going to seal most of it up but leave some out for the kids for health snacks. Here is my jerky brigade...








Dropping the ar-15 to get my staked castle nut removed to add a single sling mount. Don't have the space for a grip right now and wanna throw some money to my local gun store.

Plan to organize my "junk" room that has all of my gear and food and water stores. This room got away from when I was deployed and really need to get it caught back up. While up there plan to fill to 5gallon buckets I picked up with rice and beans. Mylar engage.

Once all competed plan to eat my first Carolina reaper pepper that is daring me to kill my mouth.... Ahh punishment for the enjoyment of my kids.


----------



## Kauboy

Ordered a 40oz jug of activated carbon on Amazon's "Prime Day" failure event.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

ordered some 550 paracord. my gf will make a rifle sling for me  she has something to spend her freetime on and i get a fancy sling. win-win situation i think


----------



## littleblackdevil

Went to the range...

I have work to do.


----------



## Dalarast

Got distracted cleaning up my junk room and found parts I ordered for my "hunting" nagant. Installed bent bolt, timney trigger, and stock. Going to drop it off tomorrow to get the rocksolid scope mount drilled and tap.

Still have my original nagant that has not been touched... I respect the basics but wanted to turn this extra over to my new hunting rifle.









Also noticed I never received the bolt knob I ordered. Rock solid taking care of me months after original order.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Stocked up on .45 ACP and am heading out for a few cases of canned veggies and flour.


----------



## James m

I got a few numbers in my state lottery. Just enough to go above the $1 or $2 fixed prizes. It's a percentage, so I have to wait for the calculation. Maybe tomorrow morning. :-/

Edit: $12.50


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Built a beehive. I know it's too late to get bees next year but I had some scrap wood left over and I have been meaning to build one. Not for honey but for the garden.


----------



## kevincali

Long but good prep day.

Went to work early, paid on my 410 and musket. Then headed to another LGS and saw a stevens SxS 12ga. for $150 out the door. Dropped the $40 deposit on it, and have 4 months to pay it off (it'll be paid off in a month or so).

Went hiking again and collected more recyclables. Not much, but something. I found a jansport backpack while i was out there. It's in decent condition. I'll probably turn it into my range bag.


----------



## James m

Replanted my Pineapple plant because the old pot shattered. Offered neighbors the use of my truck because they are moving things. Introduced them to my dog because they are afraid of dogs.


----------



## darsk20

Range day with the Mrs.

Her new Glock and AR are a blast to shoot. The Glock was better than I expected.


----------



## kevincali

been pouring over here. got both my totes full


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Replaced both pre & post carbon filter of my GE under the sink reverse Osmosis filter. Kept osmosis filter. I think it's still okay.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

7/20/15 Today I purchased 2 30 round AR-15 Magpul PMags and went to the doctor to better my health. All in all a win


----------



## SGT E

25 new Blackhawk 30 round AR Mags at 7$ each...Overstock in Cabela's! Vac packed 8 pounds of plain/tomato/spinach Ziti in Ball jars......New gas cans from Lexington Container company and getting 3 more in a week...Getting lots of Paracord while there (They are Local) and bought a couple pounds of tuna good for two years!


----------



## SOCOM42

Picked up 3 boxes of PMC 25 ACP for $20.00.
Hard to find around here.


----------



## Waterguy

Built my first ham radio antenna. J-pole. Picked up a couple of tools in the process, and some gamma lids for dog food buckets


----------



## warrior4

Today was grocery store day. Got a few more extra cans of food than normal and another mountain house bag.


----------



## Prepared One

Organized my truck emergency and GHB over the weekend. Weeded out some unneeded things and added a few needs making the bag a bit lighter. Added some more canned goods and one more 7.5 gal. water container.


----------



## James m

Found the breed of my dog, its a pit bull / bloodhound mix.


----------



## kevincali

Man. Big decision today. Pay off one gun, or pay a little on each. I could have paid off the musket, but decided to pay a little on each. Now I owe $65 on the .410, $45 on the musket, and $99 on the stevens SxS 311c. All within payoff range, but I'll let it ride just a bit more. Keep a bit of cash in my pocket just incase. 

Did a bit more shopping for staples (beans, potatoes, pasta, etc.)

About to take in some recyclables for change to add to the change jar. Gonna wait a bit because I need to be at my grammas to help her in/out of bed/wheelchair. Then I can head out to the recyclers.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Couple hundred rounds of 22lr
Shoots is trying to figure out a rope making rig.
new pack saw. Gotta say I'm happy with this purchase.


----------



## Will2

I am experimenting with shortening - a local store had 1lb all vegetable shortening for 50 cents each so I picked up the rest of the shelved stock. I am a big vegetable oil person, so this solid shortening is new for me. Not totally sure if it will survive a freeze just yet, the liquid oil does. 

Other than that not much but I've been continuing with a new exercise regime using the Runtastic apps, I have never put much effort into my core, so Runtastic six pack abs has been noticable, I can feel it working. It is still mushroom season which is great. I leanred to neutralize Fly Agaric for consumption recently - not recommended for beginners, and definately something to try after false morel - they are relatively safe in small quantities. Boletes are still out. Berries are now out also. 
Opted to try to fix up the island site as the place is in serious disrepair, I think it is an old trapper spot or something as I also found a trap anchor wire attached to a tree on the island but no traps, it may explain what I think may be mink, martin bones as well as some beaver bones or the like, but I suspect it has been a few years since it was used but I could be wrong on that. Perhaps during winter once the lake becomes frozen, or even in the fall, it doesn't offer much protection and is in disrepair, roof not full. I opted to collect some dead wood that can be used to give it a debris shelter shell since the inch or so plywood sheets appear to be a little lacking, although with full snow you could probably get some alright insulation but the roof is still questionable. 

I've decide to turn the island into a practice site for some skills, trouble being I need to swim out there unless I use my inflatable kayak, so I can't really bring supplies out unless I float them which is a hastle.

A few other things I won't mention due to OPSEC. I am more concerned about police scruitinizing my lawful activities, as well as warping my activities. May seem odd but it has already happened, and police monitor my postings, and have used items such as owning a 3A helment and gas mask as grounds for me being a public security threat as such my lawful activites but those which if placed with an evil motive could be questionable are thus omitted from the prep of day thread as I have "real information security" concerns to contend with due to a paranoid and oppressive hostile government that is out to get me.

I also have course selections for the fall coming up, and I think if I can will at least take environmental anthropology, not sure what else, will have to see how classes fill later this week. I am very likely to head back to studies in University again this fall likely for mostly language studies (with a focus on spanish fall term), but perhaps also history or anthropology courses. I have also been casually trying to improve my math, particularly calculus as I have been weighing doing more studies in my electrical engineering program. Math is a prep. 

The big prep today is identifying the red capped feild style mushroom, havn't seen it before. Looks just like a field mushroom but with a red cap, not an amanita.


----------



## Mad Trapper

I added 275-gal of rainwater to my vegetable garden.


----------



## James m

Working on my body. Trying to lose where I want to and not lose muscle mass. I'm going down but unfortunately losing mass.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Well we drank a lot beer and pondered the end of world


----------



## Jakthesoldier

James m said:


> Working on my body. Trying to lose where I want to and not lose muscle mass. I'm going down but unfortunately losing mass.


Mass always goes with weight. A good portion of your muscle is laced with fat in adition to viceral and subcutaneous fat. Once you finish cutting, you can gain the mass back in lean muscle


----------



## Slippy

Added a 25lb bag of salt, 6 gallon pail of dehydrated potato slices 25 yr shelf life and some more Augason Farms #10 cans of powdered milk also 25 yr shelf life.


----------



## AquaHull

bought a camo hanky for 75 cents,a green soap holder for 15 cents,was marked 10 cents but nobody had exact change. A green sleeping bag liner for $1.75

All for the INCH pack AKA Large A.L.I.C.E.


----------



## Stick

Bought a .32 BP squirrel rifle. Got the floor down for my 8x16' cabin addition. Collected another 185 gallons rain water last two days. Solar powered freezer (x2).


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Today I put a pair of backup contact lenses in my car bag. I'm sure there are those of you like me always either lose a contact or have one go bad right at the worst time when your a long way from your house. I'm also pricing some extremely durable backup glasses that will stay in the vehicle as well.


----------



## 8301

Basically doubled our first aid items over the last week. 

Got four 35 gallon blue barrels with water tight clamp lids for $10 each yesterday. The guy who sells them gets then used but prewashed from a local salvage place and then resells them and they smelled very clean inside. The lids were slightly popped up in the center from the warm air trapped inside (warm sunny day heating them up) so they are still air/water tight. He claimed his best month last year he sold over 900 barrels. One of his regular customers is a winery that buys 100 barrels every September. He also had a "prepper" purchased 40 barrels to bury supplies up in the Clayton GA area. Sounds like a wealthy person out of Atlanta setting up a serious BOL.


----------



## bigwheel

FoolAmI said:


> Basically doubled our first aid items over the last week.
> 
> Got four 35 gallon blue barrels with water tight clamp lids for $10 each yesterday. The guy who sells them gets then used but prewashed from a local salvage place and then resells them and they smelled very clean inside. The lids were slightly popped up in the center from the warm air trapped inside (warm sunny day heating them up) so they are still air/water tight. He claimed his best month last year he sold over 900 barrels. One of his regular customers is a winery that buys 100 barrels every September. He also had a "prepper" purchased 40 barrels to bury supplies up in the Clayton GA area. Sounds like a wealthy person out of Atlanta setting up a serious BOL.


Great snag on that. I have one..used to have two but included one when I sold my essential extractor recently. They make wonderful fermenters for large scale adult beverage production. Blue is good. Indicates food grade. Not quite as good as white but much better that gray. Thats for trash cans. Looked up the country of origin of who makes those things and I came up with Syria seems like.


----------



## 8301

My 4 barrels were made in Germany. The seller claimed to not know what had been shipped in them but the recycler claimes that the contents had never touched the barrel's interior because of a plastic bag liner which they remove before washing.


----------



## bigwheel

Gotcha on that. Great news. Forget now where the fella who gave me my two was getting them but he had a steady supply and was getting them free. Guaranteed nothing nasty in em. 
Regarding current prepping at my house..the little Bride seems to be getting on board think mainly due to yik yakking with her friend who is a strong Bible Believer and is getting nervous with current conditions..econonmy..wars and rumors of such etc. Anyway she just went down to Dollar Tree and brought back a hundred and thirty bucks worth of canned goods..batteries..candles...first aid stuff etc. Got it all safely stored in the prepper shack. I am supposed to be looking for life straws and solar lanterns online. This friend also is trying to talk her into moving our banking business from one of the well known mega banks over to local based credit union. She thinks it will be less likely to not give up the cash if needed in a dire situation. The mega bank also supports Planned Abortionhood. So that might be the underlying factor on that.


----------



## 8301

Always much easier when "she who must be obeyed" is on board with the project.


----------



## James m

I don't obey anything. That's why my wife left me. Today it looks like my butthead neighbors will be having another party. Last one was until 12:30 am. I could hear the music in my kitchen. Same song over and over, they must've been really drunk.


----------



## 8301

James m said:


> I don't obey anything. That's why my wife left me. Today it looks like my butthead neighbors will be having another party. Last one was until 12:30 am. I could hear the music in my kitchen. Same song over and over, they must've been really drunk.


Slip on over with a large bottle of Black Maria laxative and pour it in the booze. It mixes easily, that or show up with a plate of Ex-lax chocolate brownies as a door warming gift.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Discovered a new brand of ammo and looked into it. Practiced my pistol shooting. .22 and .45. Stocked up the stores with 6 large cans of ground coffee a bag of rice 4 olive oils 4 sugars and 20 bars of soap.


----------



## darsk20

Went to Home Depot picked up some shelves for food storage.

Depressed because went to Gander Mountain and didn't find anything actually on sale. 

Went on Amazon and got some Sawyer filters, heirloom seeds, S.O.S. bars, and a few other small items.


----------



## Smitty901

Blowing off the problems of the world. And unplanned 200 mile tribute ride for LEO, Firefighters, EMT's and Military. An all day thing. then home a skinny dipping with my wife. The heck with the worlds problems until tomorrow.


----------



## Slippy

Smitty901 said:


> Blowing off the problems of the world. And unplanned 200 mile tribute ride for LEO, Firefighters, EMT's and Military. An all day thing. then home a skinny dipping with my wife. The heck with the worlds problems until tomorrow.


Post of the day.


----------



## kevincali

Went through and tuned up my rainwater system. Found a broken line in the drip system. Tomorrow gonna head to the hardware store to pick up more. 

Working on the grey 71 dodge d100 for my friend. Trading a marlin 795 .22lr and a HnR 12ga for it. I have too many trucks and I got the truck in a trade. Put in a "new" motor, and good trans. Motor is out of a truck I chopped because it didn't pass smog (needed catalytic converters and smog equipment to the tune of $1000) Trans is the original trans from my 72, but it is a 3 speed and I swapped in a 4 speed OD, so I had this trans laying around. Had to swap intakes from a 4bbl to a 2bbl because I don't have an extra 4bbl carb. I'm trying to make this truck as "stock" as possible for ease of finding parts for my friend. 

I'll be glad when this project is over and I have the guns 

Also been researching how to restore the 1861 C.S Richmond High Hump musket I bought. It needs a barrel. I could sleeve it to a .50 cal or buy a custom replacement barrel. I paid $100 for it so I'm not worried about it losing value. I'll probably have $1000 into it so it could be fired (~$400 for barrel and ~$300 for stock, and another ~$200-$300 for replacing missing pieces). I'm not too concerned with originality. It looks to have been dug up from a field haha, so it'll never be 100% original correct again, I just want to have it as a wall hanger that will shoot


----------



## Piratesailor

Tis the season... For hurricane. Made sure my genset was good and reviewed / cycled my food storage. I also made a video of my house for insurance purposes.


----------



## Smitty901

Our own eggs on the farm again. The New hens have started laying.


----------



## Slippy

Smitty901 said:


> ...then home a skinny dipping with my wife. The heck with the worlds problems until tomorrow.





Smitty901 said:


> Our own eggs on the farm again. The New hens have started laying.


I have no idea if its true...but I read somewhere that increased tidal wave and thermal activity in nearby bodies of water cause chickens to start laying eggs more quickly....:encouragement:


----------



## Smitty901

Slippy said:


> I have no idea if its true...but I read somewhere that increased tidal wave and thermal activity in nearby bodies of water cause chickens to start laying eggs more quickly....:encouragement:


 No idea about that but I do know plenty of sunshine helps.


----------



## James m

Little bit of moonshine wouldn't hurt neither.


----------



## lbrose

Pirate sailor: asset recording is now on my To Do list. Thank you.

Clearing out the storage locker. Sell what I don't need and make room for what I do need.


----------



## darsk20

Short hike with the family. Glad to see my 7 month old take so well to the backpack that he fell asleep in it. Time to start pushing the boundaries of how far we can go.


----------



## poriggity

Hit costco yesterday, stocked up on tons of first aid stuff, and more water. Can never have too much water.


----------



## Waterguy

Rifle range, including teaching someone how to shoot .22 and .223, and 20 gauge. Next, the archery range, then clean guns and hitting the reloading table.


----------



## bigwheel

I pulled the trigger and ordered two Sawyer Mini filters two cheap solar lanterns from Amazon.


----------



## ARC

My prep for the day was doing the yearly robbing of the family's Honey Bees, adding extra supers and replacing the Tiger beetle traps. I still have one more hive to rob and save another hive from wax worms that have taken over their hive box and drove the queen into one of the upper supers. One of our hives alone produced over 75 lbs of honey! One of my favorite times of the year working with the Honey Bees. : )


----------



## James m

Thunderstorms and power keeps cutting out.


----------



## James m

You know every time something important happens the news is silent! I want to give the FCC a piece of my mind when the station is up for license renewal. It actually is pretty soon. I always say that but never follow through.


----------



## PaulS

I spent my day at the range teaching young ladies how to shoot. We worked with 22 LR rifles today - Women-on-target day at the range. Next month - shotguns!


----------



## James m

Found out a kayaker died in the lake 150 feet from my front door. Local news wanted me to talk on TV but I refused. So sad. The lake is usually so calm.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Harvested some jungle camo pattern material in the form of a section of palm tree leaves & some fern to camo Spray Paint some more gen 3 P mags & AWF Lancer mags. Tree cutters had cut down the tall Palm leaves so I grabbed my Parang and chopped! :armata_PDT_36:


----------



## James m

Good idea!


----------



## whoppo

Six 1-pound bags of Harrisons bird food for our African Gray (5-6 months supply).

Two additional LifeStraws 

1000 rds of CCI Mini-Mags


----------



## 8301

Decided to sign up for an advanced level course on having great sex. Talk about a great trade item to have!


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Dusted off the oxy/acetalene tanks, cleaned the rosebud and cutting tip. Ready to do some tempering of steel. Looking to make some homemade knives. I'm at the infant stage at this point.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Got an extra tire for the truck and changed the oil and blades. If I need it every day now I can see needing things for it if they become unavailable or hard to find.


----------



## kevincali

Went and paid off/picked up my musket after work today.

Not bad for 150 years old.








Close up of the action with the hammer cocked (shows that it is working)








And last but not least. This puzzles me. It was shortened and is a "carbine". But it has a bayonet stud?








it is going to be my project gun. Thinking of murphys oil to get her clean. Soak the receiver in penetrating oil and try to get the barrel apart/out. Replace the stock and barrel, and shoot the dang thing. Or I may just clean her up a bit, oil her up, and hang her on the wall.

But for $100, and since she won't ever be 100% original condition again, it is extremely tempting to put some repop parts on her and have some fun


----------



## James m

Kevin I've seen videos of older gun failures because of age and pressure I think. Careful careful lol!


----------



## Slippy

We cooked some of our Augason Farms Dehydrated Potatoes tonight, and they were excellent! So Mrs Slippy ordered 2 more 6 gallon 240 serving pails of potatoes, 2 #10 cans of dehydrated milk and 2 #10 cans of dehydrated butter. How in the world do you dehydrate butter? 

(Analysis; There is no way I could dehydrate enough potatoes for 240 servings and correctly/safely seal it in a 6 gallon pail for $23 per pail + freight about $11. No way I'd try to dehydrate butter or milk. So to me this is well worth it)


----------



## bigwheel

Popped into Academy Sports. Noticed they had a prepper bucket for 70 bucks which seemed way too light to the untrained eye. They had some kinda crappy .22 shells which did not pass the sniff test either. Picked up another 20 rounds of of 150 grain Winchester thuty thutty. When the angry liberals and muzzies show up to mess around..we will leave a bunch of them laying around. If the Lord's willing of course.


----------



## darsk20

Made my first aluminum can stove. Works pretty good.


----------



## PAPrepper

That's a decent flame!


----------



## darsk20

PAPrepper said:


> That's a decent flame!


I was impressed. Put off a considerable amount of heat, too.


----------



## 8301

Applied for a concealed carry permit today. Lady at the jail taking my fingerprints said they deal with several permits each day and she had recently gotten her permit "while she still could". She is of the firm belief that gun laws are going to get much more restrictive here in GA and possibly nationwide. took about 45 minutes and cost $80.


----------



## James m

Got my first 2 red tomatoes off of my plants. I'm suspicious because the squirrels are running around the fence the tomato plants are in. I'm watching you squirrels, I'm watching....


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

I repacked my car bag after the water fiasco, took apart and cleaned my hi point (i don't think it needs to be sent to the factory now), and I purchased 2 factory full size 15 round M&P .40 Mags from magwarehouse. they are one the way!


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

I think this can be considered a prep...

I left my gym today, as in ended my membership. It was an awesome CrossFit gym and I have been going for 5 years now but I can't justify spending so much money on it. My 2 kids and myself went costing $330 a month. My wife's gym near her work closed doors so she was going to come back to my gym...that would have been another $140/month. Do the math that's $6000 a year. I know that sound crazy to most but CrossFit is a passion of mine and I have done quite a bit of fitness competitions.

So the flip side to this is I started building my home CrossFit Gym in my basement. I just laid the rubber mat down,wired a pretty good sound system and ordered my equipment. V&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56868;

I have 500# of weights coming,a full rig including pull-up bar,C2 rower,kettle bells,dumbells,sandbags,plyo box and a huge fan to circulate the air. Pretty psyched about it. Saved my family a lot of $$ which will pay for itself in less than 6 months. Plus I can do it in the comfort of my own home.


----------



## Dalarast

Got the spare nagant all setup for hunting and long range shooting. Will shoot next week at a 200m range to dial it in. 








Spent the past three days taking my wife and kids to various fishing and crabbing spots to teach them the "ropes". Few fish but came back with bushels of blue crab that I taught the kids to clean and cook. Being by the ocean and able to harvest from the sea is a major focus for my family if food starts to become scarce.

Also picked a few founds of tomatoes, black berries, and blue berries and canned most of it all up. Left over went to Sunday gravy and black berry and dumplings for desert.

Busy few days.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Dalarast said:


> Got the spare nagant all setup for hunting and long range shooting. Will shoot next week at a 200m range to dial it in.
> View attachment 12229


Wow that's nice...can you tell me more about it?


----------



## James m

Getting paperwork together to go back to college. I need to move in order to pull it off and not travel 120 miles a day. That's unnatural. Really it is.


----------



## darsk20

Received S.O.S. bars and put in vehicles. Started planning replacing a couple of knife handles with paracord because the current handles are too thick and, well, paracord.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Dalarast said:


> Got the spare nagant all setup for hunting and long range shooting. Will shoot next week at a 200m range to dial it in.
> View attachment 12229
> 
> 
> Spent the past three days taking my wife and kids to various fishing and crabbing spots to teach them the "ropes". Few fish but came back with bushels of blue crab that I taught the kids to clean and cook. Being by the ocean and able to harvest from the sea is a major focus for my family if food starts to become scarce.
> 
> Also picked a few founds of tomatoes, black berries, and blue berries and canned most of it all up. Left over went to Sunday gravy and black berry and dumplings for desert.
> 
> Busy few days.


I just went and redid the scope on my nagant 91/30. I'm using a Jmek mount, Max Sheppard bolt, and the scope is some amazon special my brother gave me for xmas a few years back. I plan on getting some quality ammo to sight it in instead of using surplus and if the scope doesn't work then I'm going to get myself a new one, the mount is solid as can be.


----------



## Dalarast

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Wow that's nice...can you tell me more about it?


Basic 91/30 I was given. The only modifications (currently) is the ati Monte Carlo stock to lower weight (still heavy as crap) and reduce the kick. I went with rock solid industries bent bolt and scope mount. The scope is a leupold I got on an Amazon deal last year that was to good to pass up.

After I get it dialed in I plan on requesting from the wife a timney trigger for my birthday. I shot this rifle a few times before I did any changes and I find no problem with the trigger (or the rifle in general) but might go all the way with it to give it any benefits I can to accurately shoot long distance. Also this nagant is like a 1958 so wasn't a WW2 production rifle as is my other one I still have at original specs. I have the bayonet still on it and haven't decided about removing it in case I want to restore it back to original for whatever reason.

Toolmanky - I plan on dialing my scope in with a laser prior to the range and watched some iraqiveteran8888 who did a lot of videos on the nagant and ammo quality. Plan on getting some decent ammo myself as I originally only fired bear silver from it.


----------



## Spice

Tip-layered a bunch of blackberries so I'll have some nice rooted sprouts (I hope) to replant in the spring. Making a living fence!


----------



## OctopusPrime

Added some more plants to my mini garden! Lemon tree, lavender, grape vine and a Elliot blueberry bush...still have space for more so gotta it up with more herbs and make ready my squash and other seedling exp.


----------



## AquaHull

USGI Plastic canteen and pouch . Water is nice to have when wandering the Forest


----------



## Mish

READING!!!!! I fill my head with new information every single day.


----------



## AquaHull

Lots of good ideas


----------



## James m

Registered for classes at my college. Probably going to drive the 120 miles a day. Still working out details.


----------



## 8301

Mish said:


> READING!!!!! I fill my head with new information every single day.


Reading is good, getting out and living life is better. Don't get too absorbed with the reading,,,, some of the stuff out there is very well written and full of s___.


----------



## sideKahr

Had a little cash at the end of the month, so I put back some beans, some coffee, some beans, some salsa, and oh yeah, some beans.


----------



## Will2

Picked courses and rigged up plate and kevlar for front as an improvised carrier of sorts. Also needed to learn up on handcuffs

So I didn't end up taking the environmental archaelogy course I thought I was but havn't ruled it out 100% yet I think it was like a 9:30 am class or something mwf so I wasn't sold on it. Oddly ended up taking two drama studies (theatre is related to my anthropology studies interest in semiotic phenelogy (probably spelt that wrong). Not sure if it will have prepping use. Finally took Spanish, couldn't fit it into my schedule in past years. The final applied languages course I need for the minor (culture and language), Took a history project course I think I work on some type of topic over the term doing research on a historical subject or subjects. I might also try to take a special anthropology course about how life is attributed to non living things in various aspects in various cultures. Of them all I think the drama performance one will be most difficult due to needing to memorize stage plays including sync with music and voice lines and gestures. I think it will help my teaching if I develope a memory.

The carrier is probably what you'd all see as a prep. I am not sure if you recall I took the back out of my level 4 vest (level 3 kevlar + ceramic plate. I will post up a video in the future, still have a couple things to do with it. Basically the back and the shell on the level 4 irish police vest (I think RCMP used to use them and UK diplomatic corps / SAS may have used them for VIPS. It was really uncomfortable so I took it appart, cut it open and took out the plastic sealed kevlar and ceramic plate sections. The front one fit into my tactical vest, so I added a trauma pad, actually two, and that front armour group was now my back armour on the tactical vest. But what about front protection? Well I cut the bottom off the back of the vest and added it to the bottom of the front, so the back can fit into the front bib and then the back can go on the bottom as it was in the back but now linked to the front bib. It worked really well because it allows minor size adjustment, so now it is a little size adjustable either a little lower or higher. I found it hung down too far now that the back was out and all the weight was in the front, so I hammered 6 framing nails as pins and bent them to a full hook so the front of the nail attached back into the fabric, around the shoulders and neck, so only front studs and back loop bars are visible to shorten the amount of hang the neck has. It it a little tight to squeeze over my head but it fits.

I then attached my grappling hook and rope around it to give extra support and allow draw tightening of the waist area to make it snugger at the bottom, which distributes more weight to the hips rather than shoulders. After tying it around, I have about 10 ft of rope that I could try to grapple down from that height with more safety... otherwise it stores to wrap from waist to shoulders. 
The tactical vest and new front carrier bib fit really comfortably like a sweater, I am very impressed how comfortable it is. When looking back on how uncomfortable the original vest is, I find it awsome that it is no so damn comfortable, it just feels so much lighter, even though there is more material involved, it also doesn't make any neck stress like the original vest did.

Overall I would say the concept was a success, now I may add a trauma pad to the new carrier area.


----------



## darsk20

Will2 said:


> Picked courses and rigged up plate and kevlar for front as an improvised carrier of sorts. Also needed to learn up on handcuffs
> 
> So I didn't end up taking the environmental archaelogy course I thought I was but havn't ruled it out 100% yet I think it was like a 9:30 am class or something mwf so I wasn't sold on it. Oddly ended up taking two drama studies (theatre is related to my anthropology studies interest in semiotic phenelogy (probably spelt that wrong). Not sure if it will have prepping use. Finally took Spanish, couldn't fit it into my schedule. The final applied languages course I need for the minor (culture and language), Took a history project course I think I work on some type of topic over the term doing research on a historical subject or subjects. I might also try to take a special anthropology couse about how life is attributed to non living things in various aspects in various cultures. Of them all I think the drama performance one will be most difficult due to needing to memorize stage plays including sync with music and voice lines and gestures. I think it will help my teaching if I develope a memory.
> 
> The carrier is probably what you'd all see as a prep. I am not sure if you recall I took the back out of my level 4 vest (level 3 kevlar + ceramic plate. I will post up a video in the future, still have a couple things to do with it. Basically the back and the shell on the level 4 irish police vest (I think RCMP used to use them and UK diplomatic corps / SAS may have used them for VIPS. It was really uncomfortable so I took it appart, cut it open and took out the plastic sealed kevlar and ceramic plate sections. The front one fit into my tactical vest, so I added a trauma pad, actually two, and that front armour group was now my back armour on the tactical vest. But what about front protection? Well I cut the bottom off the back of the vest and added it to the bottom of the front, so the back can fit into the front bib and then the back can go on the bottom as it was in the back but now linked to the front bib. It worked really well because it allows minor size adjustment, so now it is a little size adjustable either a little lower or higher. I found it hung down too far now that the back was out and all the weight was in the front, so I hammered 6 framing nails as pins abd bent them to a full hook so the front of the nail attached back into the fabric so only front studs and back loop bars are visible to shorten the amount of hang the neck has. It it a little tight to squeeze over my head but it fits.
> 
> I then attached my grappling hook and rope around it to give extra support and allow draw tightening of the waist area to make it snugger at the bottom, which distributes more weight to the hips rather than shoulders. After tying it around, I have about 10 ft of rope that I could try to grapple down from that height with more safety... otherwise it stores to wrap from waist to shoulders.
> The tactical vest and new front carrier bib fit really comfortably like a sweater, I am very impressed how comfortable it is. When looking back on how uncomfortable the original vest is, I find it awsome that it is no so damn comfortable, it just feels so much lighter, even though there is more material involved, it also doesn't make any neck stress like the original vest did.
> 
> Overall I would say the concept was a success, now I may add a trauma pad to the new carrier area.


I hate to ask but why do you need a grappling hook?


----------



## Will2

To be honest I think I will die of natural caues not SHTF. I got the grappling for two primary reasons 1. Fitness, becasue climbing is a usefull skill you won't have unless you practice. 2. To mount antennas for my ham hobby, just tie some wire on and throw it up a tree.

However the reason it was integrated into the vest was to make the vest more secure and snug, since I didn't want the weight to go on my neck cause that isn't ergonomic, it allows for a more ergonomic design. Plus, if it were ever actually used, I would be able to be pulled easier, just like gaddafi. 

For med evac or otherwise, however actually being able to climb with rope aid is useful, it also gives more chest protection. If the vest were ever hit, it would distribute the torque of impact to hardpoints on my body and reduce risk of neck injury. Overall it just really helped the design. Lots of other uses, impromptu weapon, with metal grapple or with rope for self defence in close quarter, gives more stab protection in my chest area. I can hook in climbing kit easier, and I can attach things on to the rope sections as it acts a a web too. Also gives more padding if I go down fast.

Why, because it is useful, why do you have a computer?

See here for more info on grappling hooks.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grappling_hook

Why wouldn't you want a grappling hook?
I want to improve my climbing. I am ok going up, but don't feel comfortable coming down from anything higher than myself, having the ability to break a fall is well respected thus it is is like a mini repelling tool, climbing tool, mounting tool, you can never have too much rope and it is an handly hammer if you need one, the uses are very long. Need to cross a fast moving river, latch the the other end and away you go. Lots of uses. I was a role player as a kid so having climbing kit can be very useful. 
Also need to add that my handcuffs locked today a few days after I oiled them. So I did some upkeep on them used screw loosener, and they unseized and are working like butter, arguably better than they shipped.


----------



## Smitty901

Bunch of stuff from the garden in the dehydrator .


----------



## kevincali

Paid my .410 down to $39.99. Then out of a moment of pure stupidity, I put an Ithaca lefever nitro 20ga SXS on layaway. Ugh. Spent over 2 hours bs'ing at the LGS. 

Other than that, not much. Went to work, then watched my gramma while my mom went to her doctors appointment. Stayed indoors, so couldn't do anything outdoors. I would have taken guns to clean, but my gramma doesn't like guns, and since I was in her house, I respect her wishes and didn't bring any over. 

Also went food shopping for staples (potatoes, beans, milk, butter etc) and ran into the lady that helped me get gas a couple weeks ago. She picked up my tab ($15 and I insisted she didn't have to, but she INSISTED that she did...). So I had given her my number when I ran out of gas because her husband is a contractor. I asked her if she gave her husband my number and she said he can use me in a couple weeks cutting down/cleaning up a tree. SUHWEEEEET! I can't wait


----------



## darsk20

Will2 said:


> To be honest I think I will die of natural caues not SHTF. I got the grappling for two primary reasons 1. Fitness, becasue climbing is a usefull skill you won't have unless you practice. 2. To mount antennas for my ham hobby, just tie some wire on and throw it up a tree.
> 
> However the reason it was integrated into the vest was to make the vest more secure and snug, since I didn't want the weight to go on my neck cause that isn't ergonomic, it allows for a more ergonomic design. Plus, if it were ever actually used, I would be able to be pulled easier, just like gaddafi.
> 
> For med evac or otherwise, however actually being able to climb with rope aid is useful, it also gives more chest protection. If the vest were ever hit, it would distribute the torque of impact to hardpoints on my body and reduce risk of neck injury. Overall it just really helped the design. Lots of other uses, impromptu weapon, with metal grapple or with rope for self defence in close quarter, gives more stab protection in my chest area. I can hook in climbing kit easier, and I can attach things on to the rope sections as it acts a a web too. Also gives more padding if I go down fast.
> 
> Why, because it is useful, why do you have a computer?
> 
> See here for more info on grappling hooks.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grappling_hook
> 
> Why wouldn't you want a grappling hook?
> I want to improve my climbing. I am ok going up, but don't feel comfortable coming down from anything higher than myself, having the ability to break a fall is well respected thus it is is like a mini repelling tool, climbing tool, mounting tool, you can never have too much rope and it is an handly hammer if you need one, the uses are very long. Need to cross a fast moving river, latch the the other end and away you go. Lots of uses. I was a role player as a kid so having climbing kit can be very useful.
> Also need to add that my handcuffs locked today a few days after I oiled them. So I did some upkeep on them used screw loosener, and they unseized and are working like butter, arguably better than they shipped.


Thank you for the explanation. Sounds as if this could be a thread itself and pictures would be great.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Convinced Shoots we are about to have our own SHTF mini scenario. I just retired on the 28th (yay me) and now we are in the transitional phase between the end of my military pay and beginning of my benefits. 


This means my income is variable and unsure for a while.

A few days of leave were sold back, so there is some extra cash. Now we are looking to bolster our food supplies. Most everything else is bolted down for the foreseeable future, now we need to make sure we can eat in everyday uncertain times.


----------



## Arklatex

Jakthesoldier said:


> Convinced Shoots we are about to have our own SHTF mini scenario. I just retired on the 28th (yay me) and now we are in the transitional phase between the end of my military pay and beginning of my benefits.
> 
> This means my income is variable and unsure for a while.
> 
> A few days of leave were sold back, so there is some extra cash. Now we are looking to bolster our food supplies. Most everything else is bolted down for the foreseeable future, now we need to make sure we can eat in everyday uncertain times.


You still have your regular job don't you?


----------



## Jakthesoldier

My regular job doesn't pay enough to pay the bills and eat at the same time


----------



## Will2

Darsk20, 
Yeah but I try not to be a star unless there is heterosexual sex involved. 

I prefer not to be the subject of discussion.

So here are some shots as I got a camera working - and a webcam but I just took some stills as I havn't been able to download and get running the webcam software with audio just yet in linux.

Yeah I have lost a bunch of drives and systems this week it has knocked me back to the stone age and down to my last two OS's a emac (or two) and an old pendrive cd linux install. I am trying to get an persistent os built but I am running into lots of issues. It has turned into days of technical stuff. On the flip side it has allowed me to get some organization done, and has streamlined my tech a little.










































































































































It was put on quickly, one for the databanks.


----------



## Spice

More prep work on the orchard, for this fall's crop of planting. Also cut a bit of firewood/cleaned up some storm damage at the BOL.


----------



## James m

Had cheeseburgers with my home grown tomatoes on top. So good.


----------



## Snake_doctor

built a new rifle.
and got a large box of powdered chocolate milk satchels(morale booster)
and got a good deal on some beef so making beef jerky


----------



## Will2

Ok so organizing stuff and noticed that some "button batteries for a laser scope had corroded, and prevented the scope from beaming. So I took some sandpaper and cleared some contacts - no need to throw perfectly good cells out if they are corroded.
























And whala working again.

works as a laser pointer too.

Not really up to much though its all tech around here this week.


----------



## darsk20

Stopped by Sportsmans Warehouse and ran across a new gizmo. The Smith pocket pal x2.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00BY9G08W/ref=pd_aw_sbs_469_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=4Q10MS1H8ZXGCJKBT6M1
Already had the regular version and was looking to get one for another pack because it is great for quick field sharpening. Liked that it had the fire striker mainly. I will post more when I get around to trying it out. 
Picked up some more ammo and paracord for knife handle project.


----------



## Slippy

I've heard from a very reliable International Intel Sources, that tracking devices have been located in the majority of laser scopes, disguised as button batteries. These tracking devices tend to corrode shortly after sending clear locale signals to whatever entity placed them. Be safe people, THEY are watching...


----------



## kevincali

Expensive day. Made a payment on my .410, 20ga SxS, and 12ga SxS. Then driving home, ran into a couple people I owe money to, and paid them some money. Then got a HUGE delivery of eucalyptus mulch, now gotta fix my wheel barrow to take it all to the back yard.....

Also got a Jakar (jukar?) musket rifle for a wall hanger. Free


----------



## kevincali

Slippy said:


> I've heard from a very reliable International Intel Sources, that tracking devices have been located in the majority of laser scopes, disguised as button batteries. These tracking devices tend to corrode shortly after sending clear locale signals to whatever entity placed them. Be safe people, THEY are watching...


I KNEW IT!!!!!!

Damnit. Now gotta throw all my scopes away.


----------



## PaulS

kevincali said:


> I KNEW IT!!!!!!
> 
> Damnit. Now gotta throw all my scopes away.


Wouldn't it be cheaper to just install new batteries?


----------



## James m

You can never be too careful. Just by having the batteries in close proximity to scope, the radiation may have jumped over to the scope. If it made the jump they are reading your thoughts and already know.... We already know....


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Slippy said:


> I've heard from a very reliable International Intel Sources, that tracking devices have been located in the majority of laser scopes, disguised as button batteries. These tracking devices tend to corrode shortly after sending clear locale signals to whatever entity placed them. Be safe people, THEY are watching...


I believe they put those chips in newer coins. Which is why I never have change in my pocket..


----------



## PaulS

I never have change in my pocket because I don't have any change - Obambam took it all.


----------



## kevincali

PaulS said:


> Wouldn't it be cheaper to just install new batteries?


Nope. Once the scope is tainted by government cheese, it will always be tainted by government cheese. Best to nuke it from space. You know, to be sure.


----------



## whoppo

Mish said:


> READING!!!!! I fill my head with new information every single day.


I'm more of a "look at the pictures" kinda guy


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I nabbed up a bag of beans, oats, 7grain cereal and 2 bags of steel cut oats. mix and match for healthy nutritions meals. I often enjoy a spoon of peanut butter in mine


----------



## arrowblazer71

inventoried my medical bag


----------



## lbrose

For insurance purposes, I did a home inventory and a business inventory. Working on a car bag next.


----------



## SecretPrepper

Trip to the dollar store for various stuff and just a look around. Deebo's last few post have me thinking. I see a lot of uses for the dollar laundry bags besides dehydrator racks. THANKS AGAIN Deebo.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Spent a couple hours in my container garden with my 8 year old. Pruned and thinned the tomato plants,fish emulsion
and tomato tone added. I put some blood meal & fish emulsion in the corn bed. Culled out the plants that weren't doing well to prep for fall veggies. Gonna do romaine,spinach,radishes and beets.

I'm having no success with carrots for some reason this year. 

Also I planted my banana peppers next to 2 of my bell peppers. It looks as if the bell pepper in the middle cross pollinated or something. The same plant has peppers shaped like bell peppers and shaped like banana peppers and a unique flavor. Yet the other bell pepper plant only has bell shaped peppers.


----------



## James m

2 more tomatoes. The green pepper is getting bigger. I need to recalculate the sun next year. It is currently getting sun only in the afternoon. But the plant out front is putting out a lot more fruit, there's a few red cherry tomatoes out there and a bunch of green ones.


----------



## paraquack

Last shelving unit going up and then re-organizing the basement today.


----------



## 6811

just won an auction for a beretta m21 .22 cal tip up barrel. next project is to get it supressed.


----------



## darsk20

Received my sawyer filters today.


----------



## Seneca

I got a couple of life straws, at 15.00 bucks a pop from Amazon I don't think I went wrong. I also ordered a few lightweight stuff sack at the same time. Which helps keep small thing organized in the bob.


----------



## tango

Got a free propane cylinder from a friend who moved and didn't take it.


----------



## Arklatex

On a visit to the big city I found an elusive spam can of x39. Add 640 more rounds to the stockpile.


----------



## DadofTheFamily

25 Lbs of Rice. Plus a closeout on Minute Rice. 10 boxes $1.00ea


----------



## bigwheel

Got my two Sawyers yesterday along with one battery powered led lantern which I thought was solar but aint. I ordered another one which Im sure is solar but now that dont seem to know where it went. Figger they are trying to double dip on the shipping. I notice I keep getting pop up ads to buy the thing I was supposed to have already bought. Do amazon play tricks like that? The little light I got seems to work good but now when i look it up it dont show to be there. hmmm


----------



## OctopusPrime

Bottle of ever clear


----------



## PaulS

I started in helping my brother build a bed. It is made of wood so he is doing most of it. I drilled precision holes for the pins that will accept the side rails, made the pins - .333" diameter and 1.25" long - eight of them. I watched him apply the perfect amount of glue to secure the headboard and footboard to the legs. (legs are dado cut) Tomorrow we will assemble the frame, cut the struts and the wood foundation and then take it back apart and move it into his room so he has a single bed (that he wanted) instead of the queen bed we had for him. (I made the frame for the queen bed for him when I found out he was moving in.)


----------



## kevincali

Long prep(?) day. 

I'm trading a truck for a couple rifles. Worked on the truck. Had to "de smog" the motor. The truck is a 71 and the motor is an 83 so I had to drill and tap 1/4-20 holes for set screws. Put the steering together, put the bumper on, etc. 

Then ran around looking for a wheel barrow to borrow. Gonna spread mulch tomorrow 

Also fugged up. Put beans on to cook, friend called me and I headed over there. Was only supposed to be gone maybe 15 minutes. 3 hours later and my house is FULL of smoke. Whoops. Learned a lesson today. Don't leave when cooking haha.

Also fixed my fuel level sending unit in my 73 truck. Remember I said that it never ran out of gas in the same spot on the gauge? Well, after pumping $60 and the needle not moving past 1/4 tank, I pulled the sending unit. Turns out the brass float took on gas. Put in another float, and viola. It works. I LOVE having spare parts floating around here


----------



## darsk20

Move the bow target and practiced. Love shooting that bow.


----------



## shooter

I took Saturday off and relaxed, got a massage, caught up on some youtube videos, and some TV walked my dogs and did the thing many people forget to do, take some time for myself.


----------



## kevincali

Spreading mulch today. Left to give a ride to someone and am now back home resting in the shade sipping ice cold water. 5pm or so I will finish spreading mulch (when it is cooler haha)

Here's a "before" pic of the mulch pile. Been spreading all morning with barely making a dent! Ugh.


----------



## Smitty901

Serviced the generators they were used in the last storm


----------



## 8301

Replaced front tire and fork seals on Rebel 250 bike which gets 75 mpg so great low fuel transportation.


----------



## kevincali

Here's where I leave off. Wheel barrow goes back tomorrow so it'll have to sit for another week.


----------



## 8301

kevincali said:


> Here's where I leave off. Wheel barrow goes back tomorrow so it'll have to sit for another week.
> View attachment 12282


Kevin, you workin' with horse shit again?


----------



## kevincali

FoolAmI said:


> Kevin, you workin' with horse shit again?


No, eucalyptus mulch I'm spreading around the yard. I wouldn't mind shoveling shit again and getting paid, but every place I go to that has horses already has a full crew of shit shovelers haha


----------



## 8301

kevincali said:


> No, eucalyptus mulch I'm spreading around the yard. I wouldn't mind shoveling shit again and getting paid, but every place I go to that has horses already has a full crew of shit shovelers haha


Heck, I can't even spell eucalyptus. I shoveled plenty of horse manure over the years, at first with 16 stalls and later from an employer or 2.


----------



## sniffyrockroot

Had a busy weekend. I Received the LED headlamp I had been putting off buying. Received a Platypus hydration bladder and turned an inexpensive backpack into a hydration pack for a fraction of the price a new one would have cost me. Received the microphone for my 2 way radio. Still waiting on the radio to arrive...

Acquired some rain weather gear for free and got to scratch an item off my to-purchase list for no cost. Received, for free, a shoot-me-first vest that I am reasonably sure I will never wear, but still enjoy having. 

Spent a little time studying for my ham radio license. Convinced my dad to renew his ham license so we can communicate in case of emergency. Spent some time trying to convince my folks to install a rain catchment system on their house. They are very stubborn.

Tumbled and sorted a bunch of 9mm and 40 S&W brass which I will reload next weekend.


----------



## OctopusPrime

24 cases of bottled water added to my stock and a water bob.

the checker at one store asked me why I needed 8 cases of water...I said I'm dehydrated...


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

OctopusPrime said:


> 24 cases of bottled water added to my stock and a water bob.
> 
> the checker at one store asked me why I needed 8 cases of water...I said I'm dehydrated...


Muhahahaha ! :rofl3:


----------



## Jakthesoldier

New job that gives me time to be home, and pays better!


----------



## SOCOM42

Added fifteen gallons of new gas with stabil to the 250 gallon tank.
Replaced what i had drawn. 
Ran propane powered generator for 10 minuets to burn out moisture, had rained for two days.
Will run gasoline generator tomorrow.


----------



## kevincali

Cleaned out the 4bbl Holley street avenger carb I'm running on my 73 d100. Was starting to idle rough/bad. Wanted to die when coming to a stop. There was a fine sediment of rust and dust in the bowls. Sprayed them out, cleaned what I could, put it back together and ran great. Then a leak started at a screw. The paper washer had torn. Went to a spare Holley carb I had, and pulled the screw and washer intact off, and put it in. No more leaks. Glad I had the spare parts 

Now I'm at my grammas watching her while my mom is at her doctors appointment.


----------



## AquaHull

Found a couple pair of BDU's in the rafter's that used to be too tight, now they're just snug.Thinking they might STRETCH a bit


----------



## James m

Jakthesoldier said:


> New job that gives me time to be home, and pays better!


Oh do tell....


----------



## 98dot6

My prep for today was for someone else. I just shipped a Sawyer Mini Water Filter to my sister for her birthday. She just started prepping a few years ago, so I am trying to help her build up her preps.


----------



## James m

Ordered an ez pass for the toll road I will have to take to college.
And the tomatoes are moved to a sunny location.


----------



## sideKahr

Put back some liquid soap, trash bags, chlorine. That stuff is expensive! But I would rather have it than the cash, I guess.


----------



## AquaHull

El Cheapo Jansport Black Backpack,black nailcare pouch with a file and clippers,black zipper pouch $4.12 OTD

Just for urban use.


----------



## paraquack

Finally got the last shelving unit finished in the basement. Now to start filling it.


----------



## spork

Just about got the 61 caddy up and running and ready to go. Its not exactly a prep, but its nice to have a car that doesn't have a ton of electronics! That said its huge so it could haul as much or more than my pickup, and holds the whole family, and my pickup doesn't. Got another case of water to replace one that was used and some other misc staples stored away. Also picked 8-9 tomatoes, several cucumbers, and a few hot peppers. Our bell pepper plants look great, but have yet to produce anything. I think it must be too hot.


----------



## 6811

Got a sailors knife, Italian stilleto and a boker AK auto knife


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Mad Max battle vest (SADF pattern 83) arrived last night and I washed & cleaned it this morning. I bought it off Ebay. There is a brief video on my youtube page if you are interested. Took three weeks to get here by land & boat.


----------



## kevincali

Junkyard day and got pulleys for the gray 71 I'm putting together for a friend (motor is an 83 and had power steering, AC, smog pump, etc. got pulleys for JUST the water pump and alternator) 

While there, I got a few things for my trucks. Got stock ugly bumper guards for the 73 because they are already drilled for fog lamps (stock lights on this truck suck in the fog, plus it'd be cool to have the ability to temporarily BLIND those asshats that drive with their high beams on) and picked up an inside hood latch for my 72 that I'm building the motor for. Don't want people to have the ability to just pop my hood open from the outside. 

Gonna cover for a friend at his ranch tomorrow, so that'll be a couple $$ in my pocket. 

Also my friend put a break barrel 12ga on layaway for me. He put the $20 down. Now I have to pay him back AND pay off the rifle, plus the 20ga, plus the 12ga SxS, plus the .410.......ugh.....it never ends haha


----------



## arrowblazer71

Today I didnt do much prepping, I put wax on all of our bow strings, Every member of my household owns a bow/arrows and knows how to shoot them. My 5 yr old is getting good with his fiberglass recurve, and my daughters love their compounds. 

Took the rest of the day off and went to the lake for some jetski time


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Shoots and I blew half a brick of .22 through the mk2 and AR7


----------



## James m

Watered tomatoes. Picked 2 more. Probably 18 left on the plants. Smallish but big enough for a sandwich each.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Cleaned my long guns this morning.


----------



## AquaHull

Foam yoga pad to be retro fitted for use as a sleeping bag pad . I'll be trying to fit it in my INCH Pack

I need a bigger pack


----------



## kevincali

What a day what a day! 

Picked up a bin of oranges, bagged them, then went and paid some bills. I tell ya, it goes quick. $80 to the 12ga SxS and it is now paid off. $90 for the gas bill and it is now current (I transposed a number last time I paid on it and paid less, so it made my bill look higher. Current charges are $11 hehe). Paid $85 on my 20ga SxS, $15 on the 12ga break barrel. Slowly but surely. Oh and bought some dog food for my doggies, and cat food for my kitties. I didn't realize I was just about out. Seems I just bought some! 

As far as preps (besides paying for guns), I went through my drip irrigation again. Had to repair a couple nozzles/unclog a few nozzles. Nothing big. Nice to be able to just turn a valve on and let everything get watered 

Edited to add: 
Had some extra cash, so dropped $40 in the gas tank. Still on a damn quarter tank haha. But it moves now. I figure I'll leave it at quarter. Just pump $10 wherever I go. Got stuck at a RR crossing idling for a long time, glad I had the extra gas or I could have ran out of I do what I usually do (pump bare minimum of what I need because I HATE giving "big oil" money)


----------



## 8301

Just fill the damn tank.


----------



## Will2

Havn't been up to much at all - just regular stuff, a little exercise, checking on some things, cleaned up some rust forming on a machette. I've started a slightly new workout basics, a little while back, so today again using rocks instead of weights to lift and throw. This and deadfall (as spears and thrown tree chunks for target practice as well as carrying longer small bouncy pinish deadfall Greek length etc.. while jogging), part of my ALPHA fitness concept of body and nature resistance.I feel like it works as well as a barbell and improves irregular grip strength. Berries are very ripe right now, awsome to refresh at a berry patch while out jogging. Fine tuned my music selection a bit for walk/jog/running.

Most of my thoughts are on a month from now when I start studies back up. I need to finalize a student residence, need to decide what I am packing - anything I take I have to carry on a 70km hike, as I am getting the train the day after my civil matter is heard - I don't live close to the nearest court so I need to go there. I was considering taking the motorcycle down but I don't want to leave it in my more or less abandoned property where the court is. So this means I will likely be packing my essentials. The other option is to take the train down - I may chicken out and just take the train, trains run every few days. 

I did a quick assessment of my food stocks and I am all good for the rest of my stay and I should have surplus, which is good to know. So really nothing much today. Its been fairly dour weather here lots of grey skys this week. I continue to work on lowering my weight and I think I've finally entrenched about a 10 minute daily ab workout now. I feel like my health is slowly improving, but I've also felt really groggy with all the carbs I've been eating - I think the unnoticable indigestion is just knocking me right out. I've noticed I've just been passing out after eating, hoping its not diabetic commas. I am looking forward to getting more fresh food back into the diet in September, no more wheat product, milk and rice with some outdoor forage stuff. It will end about 3 months of living on a fairly spartan diet of mac and cheese noodles, cheese slices, pan bread bannocks, and rice (damn cheap foods). I think the forage has helped mix things up especially the clams and mushrooms as well as the garden greens. One weird thing about this area is that there really arn't any dandelions, I don't get it really. I am use to infestation, lots of daisies up here but no dandelions.

I am actually starting to pack things up, bringing in the solar, getting my kit ready for the trip slowly. 

Thankfully the world "warm war" has normalized somewhat, so I think that is good for stability, unlikely to see any major issue for the next few months - oh aside from all the crazy talk about September. 

More or less my prepping has just turned into trying to stay active getting a little exercise, checking gear, arranging it. 

The only thing on my bucket list of new kit I want to pick up right now is portable FLIR lamps to use with my nightshot camera which will enable it to be converted into more or less a gen 3 or so night vision system. It isn't a priority though. I might shop around in Waterloo once I am back there. I don't really do much online shopping these days. My budget is uber tight right now.

Thats about all I should say. 


Also major consideration right now is taking a 4th year medieval history seminar as I was invited into the honours stream - but it totally conflicts with my drama studies for semiotic phenomenological studies insight and other reasons. 

I wasn't expecting it so, totally two different factions on the issue right now. It is a double weight course, conflicts with my current schedule. While any addition to my schedule needs override. How is this prepping related, it has a lot to do with how I go about my next two to five years. Not really apparent but it is a pretty big consideration. However the spanish dept contact also moved I change the SPANISH 101 to SPANISH 102... this would mean that my term might be upgraded a bit to an honours seminar PLUS skipping a language level. 

So overall this is my main consideration right now, that and drying out some insulation.

I feel the world is normalizing a bit again, yeah. Not too much prep here.

Although I just had a project idea of adding a circuit to the IR remote control input on the camera to be used as an IR light detector.


----------



## csi-tech

Bought a 26 foot travel trailer for the BOL complete with air conditioning, shower, fridge, stove and TV antenna.


----------



## AquaHull

Marbles brass cleaning rod and some Iron Mill stuff in old black metal box with a monkey wards and outers rod,jags all for $2
Bates Black Combat Boots Surplus EXC Cond $8
Half a Red Folger's Coffee Container of nails $0.50
Deep Woods Off $0.50
Orange Camo Winter jacket $4


----------



## AquaHull

Monday will bring these , shipped FREE50
1 x USGI Large Waterproof Alice Pack Liner $4.99
1 x MOLLE II Rucksack Desert Camo NSN 8465-01-491-7519 $7.99
1 x MOLLE II Molded Waist Belt (ACU) $4.99
2 x MOLLE II SHOULDER STRAPS, Desert Camo, NSN 8465-01-491-7513 $19.98
2 x MOLLE II Tan GEN IV Frame NSN 8465-01-519-6440 $9.98
1 x MOLLE II Desert Camo Molded Waist Belt NSN 8465-01-491-7429 $4.99
1 x USGI Trouser Suspenders $0.99


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Picked up a sealed "Kling" Band-aid brand medium size gauze to add to bug out bag 1st aid gear.


----------



## bigwheel

csi-tech said:


> Bought a 26 foot travel trailer for the BOL complete with air conditioning, shower, fridge, stove and TV antenna.


Hearty congrats on that. We have owned a couple and a MH over the years. In fact the warden been nagging at to buy another. What kind did you get? How much was it etc? Where are the pics?


----------



## Slippy

csi-tech said:


> Bought a 26 foot travel trailer for the BOL complete with air conditioning, shower, fridge, stove and TV antenna.


That is cool! Pics unless opsec? I've been shopping pop ups and travel trailers for at least a year and just can't seem to find the deal.

Good on you csi-tech!

Today we got in 2 more 6 gallon buckets of 30 year rolled oats and 2 #10 cans of powdered butter. I also climbed in the attic and did an inventory of TP. At todays consumption rate for me and Mrs S, we have over 5 years of TP. (We even gave a couple of 20 roll packs to our sons last time they visited. What a gift)


----------



## AquaHull

Bought 2 Coleman 1# propane bottles from a neighbor for a buck each

The $$$ done ran out. I'll have to check on the TP reserve on Sunday judging by my current scheduled diet.


----------



## SGT E

Bought a new Bushmaster M-4A2 like the Army uses..my fourth!...Bought another dozen Mags and filled them with ammo!....I have 6 large .50 cal boxes alone filled with 5.56!


----------



## 6811

I was talking to a co worker who said that the ATF is trying to find a way to ban AR and AK pistols. They said it was an SBR loop hole and they want to put a stop to it. So I called classic firearms right away and bought a yugo ak pistol before the ATF really bans them..


----------



## Smitty901

Planted two trees to replace one that was taken out in the last storm. Looked at the third but decided to work on the motorcycle instead.


----------



## kevincali

Still working on the gray 71 dodge. Got the pulleys on, and figgered out the fuel line situation. 

Had an OH CRAP! Moment. In a moment of brilliance, I bought a $20 lotto scratcher booklet. A friend of mine who was with me wanted to buy one too. I told him to save his money unless he wanted to go halves in with me on mine (so we would each only lose $10 if the ticket was a loser lol)

Won $25 so I asked him if he had a $20 bill. I sold him the winning ticket(s) for $20 and let him keep the whole winnings. Wasn't much, ($5) but I didn't feel like splitting $5. 

Paid more on my guns today. Only owe $275 on the highest one. That's within payoff amount. I'll keep making payments on it this month and when my 30 days are up, I'll pay it off 

So not a whole lot of prep besides making a payment on a gun, and doing some mechanical work on a truck in trading off (practicing 2 skills. Mechanics and bartering)


----------



## whoppo

No preps for me today. .. gonna lounge around and do nothing.


----------



## darsk20

Finished wrapping knife handle and worked on my wife's first aid kit for her car.

Before:








After:








The original handle was just too large and uncomfortable. Now it's just right.


----------



## Quip

Added another case canned fruit/vegetables along with another 200 rounds to the stash (100 each .45/5.56).


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Made a trip to the garden...fresh veggies are so damn good!


----------



## Smitty901

Parked the bike and planted that last tree. Wife is happy all is good.


----------



## darsk20

Smitty901 said:


> Parked the bike and planted that last tree. Wife is happy all is good.


Gotta keep the Mrs. happy.


----------



## James m

Watered the tomatoes. The next batch should be better because they are getting more sun and more water.


----------



## Will2

hardly counts as a prep if any but berries out wonderfully ripe now. So at the midway point of my jog I ate my fill of blue berries and raspberries - part of my practice is to make sure the raspberry seeds and blueberry seeds are spit back out into the area to promote next years growth. This method worked for getting a few patches up at a previous location.

I opted to go off trail today largely uphill in the boreal as it is a pretty good workout, highlight was for a second or so sliding down the side of a hill nearly into a pond. IMO it offers more abductors, core an upper body than simply running or jogging which tends to be more cardio.

I actually intended on picking and drying blueberries but forgot a bag, so I will have to remember when I go out tomorrow. They will probably end up snacks on my trip down south the end of the month.

Curiously I've been working on setting up a webserver and email server as there was a couple posts on here about secure servers particularly email so I'm doing some setup to see how secure a server can be set up, note its offline because my public IP is forwarded and my internal IP isn't tunneled right now, probably see about using raspberry PI, not 100% sure yet, but it is really easy to set up a web server, but I am running into a few conflicts on a postfix secure email server, as ubuntu natively has sendmail and the changeover has some unresolved conflict I need to clarify, as well as incorporation of secure keys and GNUgp or other systems. Apparently it is free to set up a SSL with token via atleast one trust, so I will likely conitnue to see about setting up a mobile server, I've done it in the past on Windows, so its not so new, but I didn't incorporate any security features into previous servers, so this is a bit of a project for me. i am not someone who does anything publically in secret though, so it is more so a means of determining if indeed the methods used by the secure email hosts are indeed secure.


----------



## Lady_Husker

Prep(s) of the day: watered my garden and started a dehydrating cycle of corn and bananas.


----------



## kevincali

Hell of a day. Putting the gray truck together for my friend, and needed exhaust downpipe bolts. Head to ace hardware, then del taco for breakfast. While idling in line, truck makes some funny noises and I see blue smoke coming from the truck. Put that on the back burner for now. I don't have time to deal with it. Gray truck NEEDS done by Wednesday. 

Get home, and dig through my parts bins, and find a good starter. Had to look for the dust shield. While looking for the dust shield, I find the parts I needed to put one side of my brakes on the race truck together. So, ADD got the best of me, and I sidelined and put the brakes together on the race truck. Need brakes so I can safely move it out of the way to get the gray truck in that part of the driveway (shady). 

Then the treeman brought me another huge truckload of mulch and dropped it right in my driveway, effectively blocking all movement of any vehicle (so now I can't move red truck out to put gray truck in). 

Soooooo I guess I will have to spread mulch all day tomorrow (Sunday) so I can rearrange trucks. FML haha


----------



## spork

Picked 6-7 tomatoes and one cucumber yesterday. Picked another 9 tomatoes and 2 cucumbers today. The harvest has really started to pick up. Just wish my peppers would pick up a little. Hard to make salsa with just a couple peppers and a bucket full of tomatoes....


----------



## PaulS

We started canning. Tomatoes (diced) and grape jam. This is where it starts. I am not excited - but I do like to eat our home grown food... I should have been born in the 1700s and owned a plantation.


----------



## Farmboyc

Dug, washed, cut, blanched and froze about 12 lbs of carrots. Well the wife cut and blanched but same thing. Also dug up my white turnips things were huge this year.


----------



## Dalarast

Canned 26 half pints jars of blackberry, blue berry and black/blueberry jams. We also canned some tomato sauce, salsa, and just regular old tomatoes. 

Can you tell we found an easy way to prep for food? Doesn't hurt that we have access to local fruit and vegetables.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Restocked canned meats. Topped up some other stores. Looking at progressive reloading presses but from what I hear there are no pistol powders at all anywhere. So I may just buy manufactured for now. Or get the press bullets and primers and just wait. Like the 22 draught it will come in again. Tons of 22 around now. I can buy cases again. Not boxes of 50. And no limits either.


----------



## PaulS

TC,
Why do you want a progressive? I have been using single stage presses my whole shooting life and even when I was in competition I could easily make enough ammo for practice, plinking and competition. (practice and competition used up over 10000 rounds a year)


----------



## James m

It's raining here so I don't have to water anything. Besides that getting ready for college at the end if August.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

PaulS said:


> TC,
> Why do you want a progressive? I have been using single stage presses my whole shooting life and even when I was in competition I could easily make enough ammo for practice, plinking and competition. (practice and competition used up over 10000 rounds a year)


No reason other than its been recommended as a time saver. The Hornady progressive press has 5 stations and once your going every pull of the lever yields a completed bullet. Seems to make sense to like that. All I have to do deprime and tumble some brass. Then I'm one pull per bullet. It makes sense to be able to make my own for cost savings and consistency. And I suspect I will be shooting a lot next year after I get into PPC. With time limited for things due to kids in grade school age anything to save time is a plus.


----------



## PaulS

I have had a few problems with upside down primers, low and high powder charges and other problems with progressive and manual indexed multi-station presses. I don't feel they can be trusted to make good ammo. There are those who swear by them and others, like me, who swear at them. I wish you the best of luck with your progressive. I had a Dillon 550 for a couple of months and then sold it. It wasn't a "true" progressive in that it had to be indexed manually but it had all the troubles of a progressive.


----------



## Auntie

We are drying carrots today.


----------



## Atma

I picked up 2 cases of bottled water and went to Harbor Freight and purchased a headband flashlight for $1.99 with coupon and received a free 2 in 1 led flashlight. The headband takes 2 AA batteries and you can easily swap out the old style bulb with an led. I have plenty of spare leds laying around from various projects.

Headlamp with Swivel Lens

27 LED Portable Worklight/Flashlight

Total was $2.15 with tax. If anyone ever needs coupons for Harbor Freight just ask... I don't leave without something free.


----------



## 6811

Got 100 rnds of CCI green tag .22... Along with a Beretta 21a


----------



## darsk20

2nd knife wrapped with paracord.


----------



## Atma

That's a nice looking knife. My only non folding is a Rambo style survival with better choose insides for survival. Nice sawback and sharp enough to cut me!


----------



## 2000ShadowACE

We are drying peppers today. Probably can some salsa this weekend.
Picked up 300' of 3/8 rope, never know when it might be handy.
Also performed maintenance on the truck. It's ready to roll at a moments notice.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

PaulS said:


> I have had a few problems with upside down primers, low and high powder charges and other problems with progressive and manual indexed multi-station presses. I don't feel they can be trusted to make good ammo. There are those who swear by them and others, like me, who swear at them. I wish you the best of luck with your progressive. I had a Dillon 550 for a couple of months and then sold it. It wasn't a "true" progressive in that it had to be indexed manually but it had all the troubles of a progressive.


Thanks Paul. I've not committed to any brand or style yet. I sourced 8lbs of pistol powder yesterday for 228 bucks. So it can be found after all. Dillon I was told was the holy grail of progressive. However Hornady seems to be made just as well. Also single stage older style presses are much less expensive. And I am not convinced towards anything yet. What do you use and what did you use? Brands and models if you can remember? I'm just starting this journey it could be weeks before I decide.


----------



## paraquack

I went with the Hornady single stage press. I firmly believe in one operation at a time being able to give me a controlled product. Some stages require more attention (measuring powder), other stages less (primer removal). Maybe when the SHTF I'll change my tune, but for now I'm good.


----------



## Farmboyc

Mine is an old RCBS press. Still makes sub moa ammo for any gun capable of shooting that tight.


----------



## PaulS

TacticalCanuck said:


> Thanks Paul. I've not committed to any brand or style yet. I sourced 8lbs of pistol powder yesterday for 228 bucks. So it can be found after all. Dillon I was told was the holy grail of progressive. However Hornady seems to be made just as well. Also single stage older style presses are much less expensive. And I am not convinced towards anything yet. What do you use and what did you use? Brands and models if you can remember? I'm just starting this journey it could be weeks before I decide.


I have two presses that I use now, an old RCBS Rock Crusher (the original) and a Lyman four position turret press. Both are used as single station presses and the biggest reason I have kept the Lyman is that it is adjustable to prevent the turret from rocking - even when forming cases. I perform each operation on all the brass before changing out dies to do the next step. I can turn out quality ammo very quickly. That QUALITY part is what is most important to me. I expect My high power rifles to shoot under MOA and once I get a load worked up that is what I get. Predictable accuracy that is as good on varmints, big game or targets. If you like I can post or send the process I use to make good ammo once I have the load figured out.


----------



## Farmboyc

I would like to hear about your load tuning process Paul.


----------



## PaulS

My loading process is easy - the "tuning" process - not so much. 

For my rifles - bolt action rifles - I only partially neck size cases that have been fired in them - that is an uncommon way to size cases but it provides the best accuracy in my guns and with my style of shooting. Here is the process with once fired brass:

The following process is what I came up with shortly after I began reloading and had some of the "normal" malfunctions that new reloaders experience, like contaminated primers, hard chambering, and most important inaccuracy. Some of the processes may have to be modified to suit your gun or equipment. This is not the only way - it is my way.

My reloading method for bottle-neck cartridges:

1. carefully examine the brass for defects wiping it down as you do
2. lubricate the neck (inside the neck too)
3. I only size the neck and only to about 80% of its length
4. ream the primer pockets to uniform size and depth (done once only on each case)
5. ream the flash hole to uniform size (done once on each case but cleaned each loading)
6. trim the case to the desired length (I use the maximum case length but most use the "trim to" size)
7. chamfer the neck inside and out to remove any burrs
8. clean the brass (I use a tumbler because I can do all the brass at once and it removes any lubrication)
9. carefully inspect the brass, clean out the flash hole, weigh the cases and select those that are +/- 2 grains from the median weight. (done just once)
10. prime the brass without touching the primers (I use the RCBS or Lee hand primer for this)
11. set all the cases in the reloading block neck up
12. Set the scale to the weight of powder for the load you will use
13. adjust your measure to throw exactly that amount
14. readjust your scale to ten times the weight of powder for the load you will use
15. throw ten charges into the pan from your measure and weigh it
16. adjust the powder measure so it throws ten charges to the exact weight of 10 times your desired weight
17. throw a single charge and weigh it - if it is right then continue - if not then check it with ten charges again and adjust the measure accordingly 
18. throw your charges into the cases in the block
19. when all the cartridges have powder in them inspect the level between the cases to make sure that they are all at the same level. Any high or low ones have to be emptied and recharged.
20. seat the bullets in the cases by seating them half way down and then turning them 180 degrees and finish the seating process. All loads are seated to book specifications. (tuned later for absolute accuracy)
21. pack the cartridges into the box and label them with the date, load information and caliber
That is all there is to it!

some explanations may help to understand the why of my method:
....Examining the brass multiple times helps to find the small imperfections, like minor splits or cracks that are not apparent until sizing. 
....weighing the brass makes sure that all the internal volumes are within 2 grains of brass - that means that the powder space variance in the cases will remain within .25 grains so pressures will be kept uniform.
....Setting up the powder charge by using ten charges will keep the thrown charges (with small kernel powders) within +/- .02 grains - much tighter tolerance than your scale can measure with a single charge weighed.
....touching primers is the best way I know of to contaminate them - so DON'T!
....Comparing the powder level in the cases is the best way to assure that there are no light or heavy charges and that there is no foreign material left in the case from the cleaning process.
....Leaving part of the neck unsized helps to center the cartridge in the chamber. It is more accurate.

That is about all there is to the process for bottle-necked cases.
If you are loading pistol brass or straight wall cases use this one:

1. carefully examine the brass for defects wiping it down as you do
2. lubricate the body (not when using carbide dies)
3. full length size the case 
4. ream the primer pockets to uniform size and depth (only done once on each case)
5. ream the flash hole to uniform size (only done once on each case)
6. trim the case to the desired length (I use the maximum case length but most use the "trim to" size)
7. chamfer the neck inside and out to remove any burrs and bell the mouth of the case slightly
8. clean the brass (I use a tumbler because I can do all the brass at once
9. carefully inspect the brass, clean out the flash hole if necessary, weigh the cases and select those that are +/- 2 grains from the median weight. (set the others aside for plinking or general shooting when accuracy is not important)
10. expand the case mouth just enough that a bullet will start into the case.
11. prime the brass without touching the primers (I use the RCBS or Lee hand primer for this)
12. set all the cases in the reloading block neck up
13. Set the scale to the weight of powder for the load you will use
14. adjust your measure to throw exactly that amount
15. readjust your scale to ten times the weight of powder for the load you will use
16. throw ten charges into the pan from your measure and weigh it
17. adjust the powder measure so it throws ten charges to the exact weight of 10 times your desired weight
18. throw a single charge and weigh it - if it is right then continue - if not then check it with ten charges again and adjust the measure accordingly 
19. throw your charges into the cases in the block
20. when all the cartridges have powder in them inspect the level between the cases to make sure that they are all at the same level. Any high or low ones have to be emptied and recharged.
21. seat the bullets in the cases by seating them half way down and then turning them 180 degrees and finish the seating process.
22. crimp the case as needed - taper crimp to remove the bell only for semi-autos and heavier roll crimps for magnums
23. pack the cartridges into the box and label them with the date, load information and caliber
That is all there is to it!
Do not over expand the case mouth - it will cause cracks in the neck. All you need is enough bell that the bullet barely rests inside the mouth - not down inside it.
on crimping the case - most semi-autos use the mouth of the case to headspace. too much crimp will not only cause mis-fires but it can cause dangerous over-pressure due to the step in the chamber at that point. Magnum and cartridges that are used in tubular magazines may need a heavy crimp to keep the bullets firmly in the case during recoil and under the spring pressure of the magazine.
Always follow the load information in the book. If you change ANY component reduce your load and work up. The only exception to this is if you use a longer overall cartridge length - DO NOT REDUCE CHARGES when you allow more room for the powder. That is a recipe for disaster.
Speer, Sierra, Hodgdon, Lyman and Hornady have safe, reliable, data - you won't find it on so-and-so's web page.

So, there is the secret to having ammunition that will shoot consistent groups. It is my firm belief that any gun will shoot good groups if:
1. the barrel is in good shape.
2. the crown on the barrel is in good shape.
3. the powder and bullet are used to tune the load for that gun.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Paul - thanks for all this fantastic info. Youve shared years of experience and trial and error with us it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## PaulS

I just hope it keeps somebody from making the same mistakes that I made in the beginning. Remember though, that this is just my way and there are many different methods that will yield good results. It's not the ONLY way - just mine.


----------



## James m

It's not really a prep but kahr arms opened a factory here in Pennsylvania today. One county over. They moved here because of NY gun laws.


----------



## paraquack

Do they have a factory store????


----------



## James m

paraquack said:


> Do they have a factory store????


Yes!! The guy on the news was showing a Thompson copy!! Yay!!


----------



## shoot2live

Hit a 300 yard target on my first shot of the day with our rifle.


----------



## sideKahr

In the event that I am dead or disabled, I tutored my wife on the operation of the Sawyer Water Filtration System, of which I have two.


----------



## 6811

I ordered 2 cases of ringers lactate last july 19, 2014 and I got the call today and they are in and ready for pick up. Apparently they are on national back order and they are very hard to get.

I also got my yugo m92 PAP pistol AK in 7.62X39. 

vehicle weapon and First Aid preps.


----------



## bigwheel

Great news. I stopped off at Dollar General and bought 12 packs of shrimp Ramen noodles for two bucks. Done got it stashed in the prepper cave. Every little bit helps. Rome wasnt built in a day ya know?


----------



## tango

Scored some 22lr today
First I have seen in months!


----------



## James m

shoot2live said:


> Hit a 300 yard target on my first shot of the day with our rifle.


Oh do tell. .308? Or up to .300 mags?


----------



## James m

My dog is over 50 pounds now. She is digging holes and bringing me rocks as gifts. Big rocks too, I'd guess one to two pounds. We have a good dog. Sometimes....


----------



## shoot2live

James m said:


> My dog is over 50 pounds now. She is digging holes and bringing me rocks as gifts. Big rocks too, I'd guess one to two pounds. We have a good dog. Sometimes....


.308. It was only my fourth time shooting a rifle.... Ever.

We also tried long range pistol shooting. The Range Officer said he would give a free month membership to anyone able to shoot a 300 yard target with a pistol. Challenge accepted....we need more ammo and practice.


----------



## just mike

Added 8lbs of Titegroup pistol powder to the stash along with another 5000 small pistol primers. Also went "mining " at the range and picked up 10 or 12 pounds of lead to recycle. Too darn hot to pick up too much.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

James m said:


> Oh do tell. .308? Or up to .300 mags?


We were using my 770. In .308. She shot really well considering she left the yellow and clear lense covers on.
I was pleased with both of our performances with the rifle. We also picked up some ten ring 9mm ammo on clearance. Worst purchase ever. Wouldn't barely even cycle our guns. Good lesson learned. We tried shooting for a 100 meter target, and every shot went somewhere different. Hell, we even had trouble with the 10 yard 2 foot gongs. As soon as I missed 2 out of 3 I knew it was the ammo for sure.


----------



## 8301

been learning the art of distilling corn, water, and yeast. For some reason I just can't manage to distill pure water, it tastes kinda like booze, somewhere around 140 proof to be exact. Need to keep working if I want pure H2O, not firewater.


----------



## Atma

Picked up 4 mountain meals for $2 each at Walmart on clearance and a breakfast one for $2.25. They had a couple more I might go back and grab them. Spaghetti and beef stroganoff. Haven't tried them yet but I think the price was right. Also an analog AM /FM radio... Tiny with speaker, headphone jack and input for a 3v power source for 99 cents at Goodwill.


----------



## Prepared One

Picked up my new Magpul MSR 4 gen 2 sling for my AR yesterday. It's just to bad I ordered the sling before my AR and all the rest of my weapons where lost in that damn boating accident last week.

Also got a food grade 55 gallon drum for water storage.


----------



## James m

Spam was 2 for $5.00 plus corned beef hash $2.65 for Hormel. Eggs are up to $5.00 so we have some friends with chickens but they are said to not be laying eggs right now.


----------



## PAPrepper

Not a lot today for prepping.


----------



## icewolf

new mollie style backpack( made better than former one) 
ordered instafire packs for all the B.O.B.'s 
ordered large pack of 100cc o2 absorbers
took 11y/o son target shooting again


----------



## PaulS

FoolAmI said:


> been learning the art of distilling corn, water, and yeast. For some reason I just can't manage to distill pure water, it tastes kinda like booze, somewhere around 140 proof to be exact. Need to keep working if I want pure H2O, not firewater.


All you have to do is raise the temperature at the exit point to 212F and the only thing that will drip into your jar will be water. I promise!


----------



## Farmboyc

Yeah FoolAmI you are totally messing this up


----------



## alterego

My wife bought me a button down shirt from Meijer for less than nine bucks that has a concealed weapon pocket under my left breast area. The pocket is large enough for my full sized 40. It is very comfortable. Every cw clothing I have seen has been very expensive like 511 gear a shirt is 75 bucks. This is a cheap button down but I like it. We will have to check for another color besides my typical blue checkered. I am a Fuddy duddy you know.


----------



## kevincali

Almost have the gray truck running/driving. Poured lacquer thinner in the tank to dissolve the varnish I smelled. Gonna pull the tank an throw a chain around in there when I get a chance Saturday. 

Worked today for another older couple. She is 90 and STILL VERY active. I couldn't believe it! I had to pull the Cali king mattress and box springs apart to vacuum under the bed. Also vacuumed the walls, wiped down/dusted EVERYTHING. 

Learned a few tricks about some different cleaning chemicals. That's always a good prep right there 

Also paid down some guns. SxS 20ga is sitting pretty at $250 right now. Single shot break barrel 12ga is at $99.60 and .410 is STILL at $24 haha. Gonna pay them all off at one time so I can DROS them at the same time to save $60. Yes I'm a cheapazz haha

Not sure if I said anything about the treeman bringing me another giant truckload of mulch. Dumped it in my driveway. Took forever to wheelbarrow it to the back yard, but with the help of a couple friends, we got it done 

Stacked/organized firewood. 

Cleaned up the patio, and cleared some weeds around pavers. Got the torch out and burned them hehe. I hope they won't be coming back anytime soon. 

Got the rear brakes together on the Grampa truck. Saving up for the motor balancing ($150). It's all new internals, so it kinda has to be balanced haha. 

Next couple days are going to be hectic. Probably won't be posting for a couple few days. I'm just glad my friend actually didn't take the gray truck today. He postponed it for a week and a half. That should be time to work out the kinks


----------



## Prepp(g)er

been dehydrating fruit and saving up some money..now the question is more silver or gold or a new toy (gun) :armata_PDT_04:


----------



## whoppo

This week:

- Another case of canned meats on the way.

- Added two more 5 gallon cans to the fuel reserves.

- Negotiating for purchase of some more acreage in the northern mountains. nice plot, road already roughed in with a clearing, lots of running water.. even a very nice waterfall. This one would likely be the retirement spot. (10 years, 8 months, 14 days to go)

- Added another Odyssey battery to the motorhome's house battery bank, adding an additional 100Ah of capacity.

- Going to be living in the motorhome this weekend as participation in the 48 hour off-grid weekend ( Off Grid Weekend ? BioLite )
All power from solar charged batteries, cooking on our BioLite stoves (the CampStove and the BaseCamp) or over the campfire (we built a small campsite right where we park the motorhome for the RV camping experience right at home)
(We actually live "off grid" _at least_ one weekend a month all year round, but it's fun to participate just the same)


----------



## phrogman

Not today but within the last two weeks I have added another 5 gal bucket of beans and rice, coffee filters, batteries, multi vitamins, vitamin C and lots of ammo. I also got me a mountain bike for just in case. 

I'm currently looking to add a few 55 gal plastic water drums to my preps. Does anyone know a good place to get some? I live in SoCal.


----------



## darsk20

Got the spine of my SHTF knife ready to use as a striker.

Wife decided with the little one we needed a bigger tent for car camping and she ran across a great deal on a used 6 person and picked it up.


----------



## paraquack

Yah, well I started prepping for my colonoscopy on Monday morning. Oh joy!


----------



## Protect this House

paraquack said:


> Yah, well I started prepping for my colonoscopy on Monday morning. Oh joy!


Hope its not a shitty experience for you.


----------



## James m

paraquack said:


> Yah, well I started prepping for my colonoscopy on Monday morning. Oh joy!


Good luck with that. Hopefully it's all negative. But I hear you are awake for those.


----------



## PaulS

No, you sleep through it. I had my first at 64 and the only thing the doctor found was that I had a "tortured colon". I knew I was abuse in my childhood - there is a mental block there because I only remember good things. It was a lot better than the rectal exams.


----------



## Farmboyc

paraquack said:


> Yah, well I started prepping for my colonoscopy on Monday morning. Oh joy!


"Chirp...chirp....chirp"


----------



## PaulS

have yourself a restful nap...


----------



## James m

I had a prostate exam once....


----------



## PaulS

If you enjoyed it you are banned!


----------



## warrior4

Picked up a couple more Mountain House meals. One to replace the one I ate, one to add to the stockpile. Also got my workout in helping a buddy buy and move a weight training machine to his place. Good times.


----------



## kevincali

Got the gray truck running. Took her for a spin, and she konked out on a dirt backroad. Blown ballast resistor. Looks like I still have an electrical gremlin somewhere.

Long list today on her. Installed driveshaft, gear oil in trans, custom clutch rod and linkage assembly, de converted it back to points. Had been electronic ignition, but to simplify wiring for now, I threw the points dizzy back in there.

Feels like a good prep, fine tuning mechanical skills hehe









This is how I got the truck. Sans motor/trans/steering stuff.


----------



## RNprepper

Finally got the last of the shelving up in the prep storage room at the new house. Also pulled all the radios out of their foil packs and plugged them in to be sure everything is fully charged (September is right around the corner!)


----------



## Lady_Husker

My prep(s) of the day: Got an extra bag of rice during my grocery shopping and I'm about to start a batch of deer jerky.


----------



## PCH5150

Not much done today, but I did plop down in my living room and give all my guns a good cleaning!

^Update: finally got a LifeStraw!


----------



## James m

I finally finished a fence make of 4x8 lattice 4x4 and 2x4. It's there around a flowering bush so the dog doesn't get stuck around it.


----------



## Auntie

I have potatoes in the dehydrator, carrots in the box fan dehydrator and salsa in a water bath right now. Will see if Sis will take some pics for me


----------



## spork

Got another 9 tomatoes from the garden, and several hot peppers. I've been getting 8-10 tomatoes a day now! Decided I had enough that the kids weren't eating and made up just under 4 quarts of salsa. Even ate some of it tonight, and I must say it was darn good! I'd can some of it but I doubt it stays around that long...

I've also been doing some research on generators again. We don't currently have one and I just can't make up my mind if I want to get a large one, or a couple small ones. If I had the money I'd do both, but sadly the funds just aren't there right now. I'm leaning towards getting a small one for now so it could run stuff like the fridge and freezers as needed during an extended power outage. Then saving up for a larger one that could handle bigger equipment later on.


----------



## PaulS

Spork,
If you are going to buy, get a generator and not an inverter generator. If money is tight look at Harbor Freight Tools. Just never buy the cheapest of anything they have.


----------



## Lady_Husker

My prep(s) of the day: vacuum sealed and froze most of the last batch of deer jerky, have a second batch going, and I might work on shredded and freezing more zucchini.


----------



## kevincali

Picked up my Stevens 311c SxS 12ga.

Had a catalytic converter put in my moms truck yesterday, about to go get it smogged. One thing at a time.

Edit: Moms truck passed with flying colors


----------



## AquaHull

Picked up a like new Tennier Black Intermediate Sleeping Bag and Stuff Sack for $20 + $12.50 in gas for the 90 mile round trip.
The only issue is that it smells like tabacky and is in the washer soaking.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Bought my first Sawyer Mini today. Amazing. Filters 100,000 gallons and smaller than a double stack handgun magazine


----------



## bigwheel

I got a gallon batch of ho made rootbeer jugged up. Hopefully in the future cruel world it can be used as barter for whiskey and smokes..vienner sausages with parmesium cheese or something useful like that. The only thing is if not kept cold it will explode the bottles they claim. It would be good in a furturistic world where we still had electric ice boxes. It might be best just to go ahead and drink pretty quick. Hmmmmm.


----------



## paraquack

Had my colonoscopy. For me it is a PREP. As I'm waking up, I could hear the guy and 
his family next to me being referred to a surgeon. On the way out of my little wake up 
area, I ran into the guy. Not even my age. Colon cancer is so easy to find before it 
requires surgery. 
For any of you that are over 50 and haven't had one, contact your doctor. The hardest 
part is the prep work, and we're pretty good at that by now. You and your family may be 
forever grateful.


----------



## bigwheel

Had a crazy doctor who suggested I have one of them procedures. I showed him Mr. Sig and let him know he would be hot and empty before he got that snake stuck up my delicate coola. He decided I did not really need one after all. Hope yours turns out good.


----------



## tango

Hey, you don;t want any surprises--- like rectal/colol cancer, -- get a colonoscopy


----------



## 8301

Wrote a letter to Jennifer Aniston asking her if she'd shack up in my Prep Shack if the SHTF happens.


----------



## James m

Really? Jenifer aniston is a liberal?


----------



## 8301

James m said:


> Really? Jenifer aniston is a liberal?


I just like her smile.


----------



## James m

I will refrain from further comments.


----------



## AquaHull

FoolAmI said:


> I just like her smile.


All of them


----------



## 8301

Hey, she's got a carefree sexy smile, the body is nice, she's about my age, and I hear she can cook.

I'm also considering sending the same letter to Sandra Bullock as an alternative in case Jennifer is to busy to join me that year.


----------



## paraquack

paraquack said:


> Had my colonoscopy. For me it is a PREP. As I'm waking up, I could hear the guy and
> his family next to me being referred to a surgeon. On the way out of my little wake up
> area, I ran into the guy. Not even my age. Colon cancer is so easy to find before it
> requires surgery.
> For any of you that are over 50 and haven't had one, contact your doctor. The hardest
> part is the prep work, and we're pretty good at that by now. You and your family may be
> forever grateful.


Almost forgot, photos are available.
Don't worry, only available by request.


----------



## PCH5150

Picked up a pack of "Survival Rations", 6 -400 calorie bars with a 5 yr. shelf life. Probably taste awful, lol. Put them in my "24 hr. Bag" which is bare bones, grab and run. It contains spare socks, poncho, flashlight with spare batteries, folding knife, some minimal first aid items, lighter, hand crank radio, a roll of tp, and now enough calories for a couple days!


----------



## James m

Watered tomatoes. A lot larger and a lot still left. More lattice fencing.


----------



## 8301

Planted 2 fig trees and some hop vines to grow on the fence, thinking trade items here plus I like figs and beer.


----------



## Mish

I slept in this morning...I need to be well rested!!


----------



## alterego

Moma canned up a dozen pints of salsa it makes me glad and sad. It is always better fresh. We have alot of tomatoes coming and their is another bushel full on the floor in the kitchen. I said something about taking them to the ladies at work and I got the look.


----------



## Renec

PDFs for new ideas for rainwater collection and storage..and new reading material supplied by members of this very forum!


----------



## kevincali

Brakes went out on the yellow truck. Both fronts were metal on metal. Crap. Just paid the 20ga SxS down to $199, so no money 

But what's this I'm tripping over? Extra rotors and brake pads from a parts truck I chopped up hehe. Didn't cost me a dime to fix AND cleaned up my yard a bit AND I added to the scrap pile. 

Also took a friend to the LGS to pick up a pistol he bought. His first handgun. But before I went, I turned some recyclables in to pay more on the guns I owe on (I had already been there and paid them, but I wanted to pay more) but forgot at the last second. Oh well. I'll add it to my change jar


----------



## paraquack

Renec said:


> PDFs for new ideas for rainwater collection and storage..and new reading material supplied by members of this very forum!


If you have websites with good info, please post the link. I'm collecting links to hopefully get a link page on the forum. So far I've got just over a hundred. Everybody can contribute.


----------



## SOCOM42

bought another chain saw, a small one 16" bar, Poulin. this will go into inventory unused.
this gives me two spares of each, the bigger ones are Husqvarna's 18" and 24". 18 and 24 inch bars are interchangeable, have spares of bars and plenty of chains.
Have old growth oak and maple that run 24 to 40 inch in diameter, need big cutting bars and wedges to take them down.
I only cut what is bad, dead or damaged. if the SHTF all are candidates. 
Normally cut and burn 5 cord a year.
right now propane is real cheap, and that will be my supplemental fuel this winter, new heaters and tanks were installed by me last summer.
That reduces the labor expenditure and gives me more time for other projects.


----------



## tango

We have a soon to be Hurricane out in the Atlantic, so, changed oil and test run the generator, topped off the gas cans.
A quick review of our Hurricane supplies.


----------



## spork

Picked over 20 tomatoes yesterday and another 9 today plus a couple more hot peppers, and 2 strawberries. The strawberries haven't done well this year, but they were kind of a last minute planting. Next year I think we may go bigger and better with them and set them up with the auto watering system like the rest of the garden has.


----------



## James m

Short 30 minute power outage reminded me what I'm missing.


----------



## kevincali

Went to the LGS with a friend an put more down on my 20 SxS. Down to $189. I wasn't really expecting to be going today, so not much money on me. 

Also put more change away in my change jar  Been separating the 1982 and down pennies. Have a small jar of those already. Not sure why I'm saving them, but I am.....


----------



## phrogman

Just bought a battery operated lamp in case using candles is not safe and some more alcohol for bartering or whatever.


----------



## PAPrepper

New knife.


----------



## darsk20

PAPrepper said:


> New knife.


What kind? Pics?


----------



## PAPrepper

Nothing fancy, Gerber. $29 shipped!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0042228NO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## 8301

I let a teenager tear my little Honda 250 down and paint it (I've been teaching him to ride and he'd laid the bike down a few times on gravel and grass. I warned him that he needed to make sure he could put it back together but like many teenagers he got the parts repaired and painted but couldn't (or wouldn't) put it back together.

I figure that's a good little 75 mpg SHTF bike so I finally put it back together last night. Last time I ever let that boy borrow my tools or work on my stuff.


----------



## Lady_Husker

My prep(s) of the day: serious house cleaning and organization. I have more room for my preps now!


----------



## Deebo

Great prep. The wife was at the library with me, I was looking for "One year After", and only found one second after. I asked her to read it. 
That was a week or so ago. Last night, she tells me she's currently at the part where they execute the two thieves. 
She looks at me and says, 'we don't have enough water stored"....
Yes......


----------



## James m

Restarting college next week Tuesday. Taking Cisco 1 and 2 English and a history. I wanted to mention the history, its American history from the beginning to the civil war, I already took the civil war to the present. History tends to be a little patriotic so I thought I would mention it.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Prospected some BOL. Found some great areas and put an offer in on 22 acres of meadows and streams. No paved access but a decent dirt road so I'm pretty happy about that.

Neighbors seemed nice too...would love to have em over for dinner when cabin is built.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Ok oK i got laid thats really all I accomplished but hell it took all day


----------



## kevincali

Turned this:








Into this








Getting more mechanical knowledge. This was on a newer truck (not mine) an I wasn't sure how to do it. I've done many drum brakes, but this one was slightly different than I've ever seen. I figure if shtf, if I need to commandeer a vehicle (abandoned of course) and it needs repaired, I better damn well know how to do everything, or have a basic idea. This is why I have repair manuals to vehicles I don't own or have any intention to ever own. If for ANY reason I should have to abandon any of my vehicles, if I come across a 1988 Volvo (for example) and it needs something fixed, I have a manual for it hehe.

Also put more spare change away. Put a Glock knife on layaway (deposit so it wouldn't sell) and am thinking of cashing in change to pay it off....


----------



## Prepp(g)er

so i decided i dont need more precious metals for now, but rather another lead distributor. looking at a walther p22 target. anyone have some experience to share, espcially what ammo runs nicely etc..just pm me with any info u got. thx in advance


----------



## PAPrepper

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Prospected some BOL. Found some great areas and put an offer in on 22 acres of meadows and streams. No paved access but a decent dirt road so I'm pretty happy about that.
> 
> Neighbors seemed nice too...would love to have em over for dinner when cabin is built.
> View attachment 12508


Living the dream!


----------



## 8301

installed a 250 gal propane tank for heating the shop.


----------



## Farmboyc

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Prospected some BOL. Found some great areas and put an offer in on 22 acres of meadows and streams. No paved access but a decent dirt road so I'm pretty happy about that.
> 
> Neighbors seemed nice too...would love to have em over for dinner when cabin is built.
> View attachment 12508


Chase that bigger out of the swamp before you shoot him. Otherwise you are in for hours of misery.


----------



## James m

Purchased a large pet carrier for my dog. The small one is about $50 more than the large one. Seems backwards to me. Tractor supply.


----------



## Quip

Prepp(g)er said:


> so i decided i dont need more precious metals for now, but rather another lead distributor. looking at a walther p22 target. anyone have some experience to share, espcially what ammo runs nicely etc..just pm me with any info u got. thx in advance


How about a ruger 10/22 charger instead? They eat damn near everything, multiple mag sizes (stick to the ruger mags). Adding a sling attachment on the butt stock makes it really easy to carry. Just a thought from a semi intoxicated mind.


----------



## 8301

Paid a few young Bucks with a bucket truck to remove a long heavy limb that was hanging over my roof. I'll sleep better when the wind is blowing knowing I won't have to deal with a 1000 lb limb crashing through my roof.


----------



## kevincali

Paid my 20ga SxS down to $170 and paid off the knife I put a deposit on. It's a glock 81 survival knife with the saw back. I put the deposit on it so that it wouldn't sell, so that I had time to research it a bit. Plus being of German/Austrian descent, I had to have one hehe. Plus the reviews I read said it was a good knife for the price. I'll put it through its paces and report back


----------



## 8301

Spent this evening sipping bourbon and reorganizing food stores. Too much honey and garlic powder, not enough hard candy and powered drinks. 

It started out as a way to reclaim closet space in the guest room and ended up in a full reshuffling of the food stores which allowed me to see the little bits that have been building up. Something that we all need to do occasionally.

On a happier note I finally got the skunk that has been stinking up the workshop area. I'd moved the barn cat's food on top of a 4' tall hay roll figuring the skunk couldn't got up there. Wrong, but a .22 did the trick. Downside is that the stinking skunk is now bleeding and stinking on the horse's supper. I'll deal with it in the morning. You could actually see the dying skunk's tail spraying in the flashlight beam as it died.


----------



## Suntzu

Hurricane preps today. Flashlights, CR123 batteries, D batteries, water, canned food, pregnancy test strips.
Tomorrow propane, replacement screens, more general supplies.
Sunday tree trimming.
I've lived in Florida my whole life and I can tell you with high level of confidence, this one will likely get very close to me, if not a hit.


----------



## Farmboyc

Suntzu said:


> Hurricane preps today. Flashlights, CR123 batteries, D batteries, water, canned food, pregnancy test strips.
> Tomorrow propane, replacement screens, more general supplies.
> Sunday tree trimming.
> I've lived in Florida my whole life and I can tell you with high level of confidence, this one will likely get very close to me, if not a hit.


Ok perhaps I'm a little behind the curve here but I have to ask. How are pregnancy test strips a hurricane prep?


----------



## 8301

Ever heard about the baby boom 9 months after NYC lost power for a few days? NYC had a record number of births exactly 9 months after that 2-3 day power outage.
Either get some birth control or buy stock on Trojan Condoms company. You'll win either way.


----------



## James m

New York sucks.


----------



## kevincali

Man. Lost money today. Bank charged me money for not using my debit card enough. HUH?!? So of course I went negative (I keep my account empty but put money in it when I need to buy online). So I had to deposit money in it to keep it afloat. 

Then drove to the recycler to turn in some cans. Machine was off (I only had a bag, maybe $3?). 

Couldn't turn in cans, so went and bought lunch. I'll turn in cans tomorrow when the other weekend worker has the machines on for us people that only have a few. 

Oh. Added about another gallon of oil to my oil drum. Gonna give it away to a friend who makes his own fuel.


----------



## James m

Yea man banks are evil. I went $60 negative because Amazon charged me 20 days late. The fee was $25 but they keep hitting you even if you deposit at the ATM. I deposited cash in my account but it didn't clear so I got hit again. I usually don't like it but prepaid cards might be the way to go.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Loaded 350 rounds of 9mm. Canpro round nose hollow point copper plated 115 grain bullets with 6.4 grains of vihtavuori 3n37 in federal brass with winchester primers. Pretty nice mix. Really consistent and very comfortable.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

kevincali said:


> Paid my 20ga SxS down to $170 and paid off the knife I put a deposit on. It's a glock 81 survival knife with the saw back. I put the deposit on it so that it wouldn't sell, so that I had time to research it a bit. Plus being of German/Austrian descent, I had to have one hehe. Plus the reviews I read said it was a good knife for the price. I'll put it through its paces and report back
> 
> View attachment 12513


If nothin else it sure is purdy!


----------



## kevincali

Spoke too soon about losing money. Just went and helped a young couple move a few things. Made $50. So I paid my 20ga down to $150 and pumped 1/4 tank of gas as a cushion because it was $3.37/gal versus $3.60/gal up by my house. It comes in cycles lol. 

But on a bad note, came home and my shepherds ear is swollen. Gonna try ice and if not, vet on Monday. I can not afford an emergency vet bill right now :'(


----------



## Lady_Husker

My prep(s) of the day: About to start another batch of venison jerky and I'm looking into making/joining a local prepper network.


----------



## Slippy

Added another case of toilet paper to the attic and 20 bars of ivory soap to the basement soap bucket. The 5 gallon bucket is almost full of soap bars.

Rotated some pinto beans and put a pot on the stove to simmer all day. (made sure the Beano is out in case Mrs S gets a bit gaseous)


----------



## James m

Don't blame the Mrs!!


----------



## SOCOM42

Anoter case of tp


----------



## Will2

I've been doing some back to school shopping, which suppliments my preps a little. 

I've sort of splurged a bit, as there were thermal ECWCS uppers lowers in a set that included - polypro socks/booties neck warmer and hood. There were only 4 sets avail left for 25USD. (oddly they only shipped two of them out.. ) So I picked them all up. I have yet to buy the 2nd Layer garments as I felt my hiking gear would suppliment it enough and the layer 1 will be better to wear. I've instead opted to do the level 2s to take away the need for replacing a pants that got damaged - gortex liner on an old pair of MEC.ca hiking pants wore a little, as well as atleast one pair of my outdoor pants crotch ripping out due to use (cheap material that wasn't suppose to be machined wash that my mom washed when I left some stuff there one time. None the less it really faded them and weakened the material - as they were real soap cold water only washables. 

I opted to pick up new gortex pants to replace my old ones that lived about 3 years. I will still probably bring them down with me if I can get them servicable but they were due for replacement, the new ones will probably work better. 
I opted to pick up ABU trousers, as they were quite simply the cheapest and best option I had, I was very close to getting a pair of nylon GenIII acu's but I still felt it will be better to get the gortex as I have had to walk through water and I question how well nylon will act as a waterproof barrier as opposed to a gortex outer. I have been pretty pleased with my nylon gen II jacket with water resistance but I didn't want to take a chance on full immersion clothing, I don't expect to be up to my jacket in water unless I fall through ice and that is what the permalofts are for.

None the less I still need to pick up boots, I have a pair in mind, ICW boots, with removable liners, but I am still hoping to find something else but I figure they will do it, shipping is high at $50 though.

Speaking of which my gosh have prices gone up on ECWCS availability is down too, not sure what it is. Supplies appear to be really drying up getting closer to the end of the life of ACU. Prices are 2 to 3 times higher than I got them at a few years ago, and shipping costs are double.

Appears congress has been talking about a new universal based on terrain instead of service, well see if that happens, I would guess it will be the next one sometime after 2019 so not too applicable today. I have the sense that the new universal will be more like the airforce, while the army will be more like the digital woodland/multicam. 

Other than this is the new socks consideration. I am heavily considering picking up a few more pairs of smart wool - as I lost my two original pair (one of each) in Mexico when I took them to a laundry mat... (perhaps they thought they were military issue so they stole them for examination, but more likely just a sock monster right). 
Anyway I need to replace them.

I will probably get a few pairs of socks and the boots and call it a day.
NOW THE PROBLEM....
apparently airforce under permission of service commander can deploy with ABU tiger trousers and ACU uppers... now the thing is my layer 4 was damaged and I've been using a GENII ACU nylon jacket. I am pretty sure this means I would not be in a legal service uniform combination, but if wear my patched layer 4 which still needs more repair eg. with gortex tape repair as opposed to ducttape and velcro strips, I could be in legal service uniform combination. So this brings the crux on of how I can reduce my appearance as potentially being in legal service combination - even though I'm really not, as I'm wearing a GenII jacket not a GenIII jacket.

This is something I need to consider, but it was the cheapest option for gortex pants, and I think they are more functional than bright commercial ones - even though it would attracts less attention ironically.


So I guess this was my prepping today - school clothes, but useful survival clothing too. I would have liked to get more but the budget wasn't really there so I will likely be cycling some of my old slightly damaged stuff until it can be replaced. I felt water protection and warmth were the key for me - comfort too.

I'm airing out my intermediate bag, (which sadly smells mildewy so it might be done)and then hopefully I'll have the old Modular Sleep System available for when my outdoor camping starts. I'm wondering if the second intermediate bag will just be overkill, or faux pas. None the less having the second compression sac will be good. 

Doing packing for my trip, not much new is going to go in my bag. 
None the less this week will be a massive prepping week for me as I transition from living up north in a rural area to down south in an urban environment - the next big change after this is when the snow starts to fall and the temp drops to subfreezing temps. Which at that time I will have to see how the new boots are doing on insulation value. I was considering a 130$ pair of sorels but opted on holding off on it, and I will likely get the 50$ ICWs - which with shipping with be $100. Not totally convinced. blah blah blah.


Anywho its mostly just waiting for the sun to shine again here, as being outside in the rain sort of sucks.

I have to finish my orders over the next day or two as shipping has now gotten to my drop off date - and if I fair to order within the next day or so, I will have to wait an extra month to any gear.


----------



## PCH5150

Went to the indoor range to give myself and my revolvers a little practice. Hadn't been in a couple weeks. Now to clean them...


----------



## James m

Back to college Tuesday. Wednesday dog vet appointment early. Today I watered my tomatoes. It's nice having fresh tomatoes everyday. Working out a little before I head back to college.


----------



## Quip

Incoming! Found a very good deal on 250 rnds of the Ranger Talon +p .45's. Muwhahhahahaha


----------



## Deebo

Fired up my new, over a year old genny. 
Power was out, and the house was smoking hot. 800 watts storm cat from harbor freight. 
It works.


----------



## James m

What did you run with it. I don't think 800 watts would be enough for air conditioning. Just make sure to use an extension cord because of the exhaust. That stuff will really kill you. Not joking.


----------



## kevincali

Busy messed up day today.

Made an appointment at the vet for 2:30pm. $42 consult fee. I only had $10 in my pocket. Turned in all my recyclables, scrap, etc. got the $42 needed. Kinda messed up I had to spend $42 to be able to find out how much the surgery costs....

Then went to the vet. Sophie needs the surgery which will cost $512. I do not have $512. I have to come up with $512 by Wednesday morning 8am.

This is going to be interesting. I will be pawning 2 rifles. I'm thinking the remmy 870 and beretta m9. Otherwise it's the remmy 700 30.06 and shotty(?)

It's only till the first week of next month. I'm not selling, just pawning. I did a bad job prepping if I have to pawn stuff to treat my doggie. I failed.


----------



## PAPrepper

Om man, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Prepared One

Sorry about the dog Kev. Do what you have to do and prepare for the next time. Hope you Pup gets better.


----------



## sideKahr

Just returned from ChinaMart. Got me some vitamins, paper towels, 200 rounds each of .45 ACP and 9mm, case of T.P., and some 1 liter waters.

And I didn't even have to use my AK; yeah, it's been a good day.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Ordered some Judo points for my crossbow and some arrow/bolt reflectors and a blood flashlight.

24 Pcs Arrow Locator Reflective Tape High Visibility | eBay

Bushnell TRKR T225L Multi Color 225 Lumen LED Blood Tracking Hunter Flashlight | eBay

6pcs Judo Arrow Head Broadheads 100g Paw Points for Hunting | eBay


----------



## OctopusPrime

I secured a much safer home away from densely populated areas, and on the edge of many natural water sources as well woodlands. My current abode has been stressing me out lately for a variety of reasons. New place is on the third floor too so security is enhanced with only one main entry to worry about. My first chore when I move into the new place is to buy a rope ladder on my balcony in case of fire.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

400 more rounds of 9mm. A friend gave me a bucket of 9mm brass. He said he didn't care to load or sort it. So my daughter has taken it upon herself to help me sort and tumble a bucket of brass. Ahh it's the simple things in life that make all the difference.


----------



## Smitty901

Worked on trading my touring bike for a new on. SHTF I am going out a good ride.


----------



## Panchito

We'll Igot a 30 day supply of emergency food ,a solar/ hand crank radio , some protein bars and some Walkie talkies from the ups guy today. Hey it's a start.


----------



## paraquack

More cans of food.


----------



## warrior4

Got a good workout in at the gym. Getting that number lower on the scale slowly but surely.


----------



## Will2

Panchito said:


> We'll Igot a 30 day supply of emergency food ,a solar/ hand crank radio , some protein bars and some Walkie talkies from the ups guy today. Hey it's a start.


ah what type of walkies did you get, baofangs, or FRS/GMRS type or other?

I had/have a temporary house guest sort of as a cat found its way into the woodshed at the back of the house, (I put out a dish of milk for it out of sympathy, it was whining away) Its late fall weather up here a real big wet cold, my feet are chilled. Just a week before I head south, need to make all my final preparations on backing and winterizing the place. Not much prep here, I think the last of the stuff I got for my return to school finished shipping today, the last of the two thermal underwear sets, hopefully I wont get hit with two separate delivery fees by UPS, well see what happens with that.


----------



## sideKahr

You are a good man, Will.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Looked into some quality radios for comms. This is good not just if there are no cell towers or power but the practical side is hunting and long distance travel in multiple cars.


----------



## kevincali

Dropped my doggie off at the vet this morning. Gonna pick her up at 4:30 or so.

While waiting for the vet to call me, I decided to head to the adult school. Enrolled to get my Good Enough Diploma.

Not sure I did too good on the entrance exam 








Now it is a waiting game until the vet calls me to pick up my doggie. I'm freakin nervous as hell. This is the longest she has been away from home :'( I hope she's not too scared.


----------



## Kauboy

Can't recall if I posted this or not, and can't find it if I did...

Picked up 2x25lbs bags of pinto beans, a 5 gallon bucket to hold them, and a 3 gallon bucket for excess.
Got another #10 can of freeze dried veg soup.
Wife replaced some used tuna, added 4 cans of pork-n-beans, and replaced 2lbs of sugar.

I added some shock to my water tote to kill off the algae. Clean and pristine now.

We had an estimate given for our fence project.
The plan is to replace the mismatched wood and chain link borders with a single option of 6" cedar, board-on-board, 6 foot tall, with .095ga steel posts.
I want to add a large double gate so that I can pull the truck into the backyard in the event that we need to load up and bug out.
No reason to have the neighbor's prying eyes wandering in and glimpsing the frenzy.

The estimate came out to just under $7K for 202' of fence line, 2 walk gates, and 1 double. 
I can do it myself for <$4K, it just won't be very fun.


----------



## James m

kevincali said:


> Dropped my doggie off at the vet this morning. Gonna pick her up at 4:30 or so.
> 
> While waiting for the vet to call me, I decided to head to the adult school. Enrolled to get my Good Enough Diploma.
> 
> Not sure I did too good on the entrance exam
> View attachment 12543
> 
> 
> Now it is a waiting game until the vet calls me to pick up my doggie. I'm freakin nervous as hell. This is the longest she has been away from home :'( I hope she's not too scared.


Are you kidding?? It says you have a perfect score.


----------



## Kauboy

Perhaps Kev needs a mandatory </sarcasm> tag too... :mrgreen:


----------



## James m




----------



## James m

I took my dog to the vet to get weighted because her pills go by weight. She's 53 pounds now. And next month we need pills for 60 pounds. I also picked up school clothes, jeans and a tee shirt. Studied for English class and American history to reconstruction. Sold some history books that I had. Going back tomorrow.


----------



## Seneca

Ordered an Emberlit chip stove. Liked the first one so much decided to get another. One is none two is one etc.


----------



## paraquack

Found a box of firearm cleaning supplies I thought disappeared in the move to AZ. 
Sorted thru everything and then put it away since I lost all my firearms overboard 
a year ago.


----------



## spork

Picked up 100lbs of rice, 30lbs or beans, 3 big packages of toilet paper, 10lbs of raw honey, 5lbs off pepper, various other spices and some batteries. I also picked up a rather large can of chicken breast chunks that I plan on trying out before buying more. The price was decent, but I want to make sure its edible. Also managed to acquire 12 cans of the elusive keystone ground beef from walmart. My walmart never has it and it hasn't been available online for some time. My brother managed to find some in the next state over and snatched it up for me. It may be a couple weeks before he comes and drops it off, so hopefully the end of the world will wait that long  If not, I guess he'll have an extra 21lbs of beef for his family.


----------



## 8301

Decided it was time to improve my water situation so today they came out and drilled a well for me. In this area wells run between 300' and 400' deep. 

Water table was at 40', hit solid rock at 50'. At 280' finally got a measly 2 gpm and kept drilling. at 340' still only had 2 gpm. By this point I was ready to accept a slow 2 gpm well but decided to pay to drill to 400' before giving up (they charge by the foot). At 380 feet still 2 gpm. At 390' hit an underground creek with at least 100 gpm and water was pushing up so hard it was pushing the drill bit up a bit and blasting violently out of the hole shaking the drilling truck. After a few minutes the water level settled and they were able to pull the drill out.

The drillers said they rarely see one with that much water and pressure , they were confident we weren't just looking at a water pocket but it was a flowing stream, good enough that the town would be interested in using the well.
I should be good for many years with that well. Hopefully the guy will come out in the next few days to install the pump.


----------



## paraquack

Another garbage can to help EMP proof my electronics.


----------



## AquaHull

Some as new proper fitting Propper BDU's in woodland for $3 at LoveINC


----------



## 8301

Put 170,000 calories worth of grains and 50 lbs of salt into 5 gallon sealed buckets with moisture and oxygen absorbers.


----------



## SOCOM42

Swapped out two cases of bottled water in the jeeps.


----------



## shooter

picked up 2 new flashlights that where on sale at the hardware store, 1) streamlight Protac2aaa and 1 streamlight protac 2L


----------



## PAPrepper

FoolAmI said:


> Put 170,000 calories worth of grains and 50 lbs of salt into 5 gallon sealed buckets with moisture and oxygen absorbers.


That's a lot! ;-)


----------



## Prepp(g)er

went out and bought a massive amount of fruit and veggies at wholesale prices. the dehydrator will be running non-stop from now on. i think it'll be 1 to 1.5 months worth of dehydrated food once im done.


----------



## whoppo

Added some canned dairy products to the collection... one case each:


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Scored a portable washing machine at a yard sale for $4.00 very similar to this

http://www.amazon.com/EasyGo-Wonder...128&sr=8-20&keywords=portable+washing+machine


----------



## Protect this House

Huge score today! Gas was .99 at a local BP. This is the first time in history that all 3 of my vehicles are full. Also, filled a gas can.


----------



## Protect this House

BTW I drive a 6.8 liter V-10 Excursion. My wife drives a 6.0 liter V-8 Yukon Denali and we have a 3.5 liter V-6 Dodge Journey. We saved a grip today...


----------



## Prepadoodle

50 pounds of rice for about $18
30 pounds of dried beans for about $20

assorted other goods for the stash


----------



## sideKahr

Blood tests following my annual physical exam. Got to be in good shape for the end of the world.


----------



## warrior4

Got the ticker checked out today. All's well. Also cleaned and oiled my M&P Shield 9 in prep for some range time tomorrow.


----------



## 8301

Topped off the firewood racks so I have almost 2 cords of mostly split hardwood.


----------



## PAPrepper

That's a good start.


----------



## 8301

PAPrepper said:


> That's a good start.


Yea, that's how much I burned last winter here in GA With Maine Marine's September dire predictions I'd like more wood but I'd have to more but I'd have to stack it in the middle of the garage floor


----------



## PAPrepper

Ha ha, I used to live in GA as well. I used to burn maybe 2 but purely for decoration and not so much heat.


----------



## tinkerhell

Get this one. The guy on the radio warned my area to expect gas stations with no regular gasoline this weekend. WTF?!?! This is buttf#ck nova Scotia, not the UK.

The local storage tanks that feed a good portion of the area have been low and rationing their gas for the past 5 days and the public has been kept in the dark about it until the first gas pump shortage happened.

My prep for today was to fill the tanks of both my vehicles so I can go camping this weekend and still have my 2nd vehicle for work next week.


----------



## James m

There was no regular gas here last week in Pennsylvania. It must be the oil industry messing around with the prices. Because the prices keep dropping. It's down to $2.48 from $2.80 but i don't expect it to last.


----------



## Slippy

2 new can openers; The OXO Locking Can Opener with Lid Catch and the Zyliss Lock and Lift Can Opener. We have lots of cans and we have lots of can openers stored in various bins. Most are the cheap simple Can Openers and even some of the military P-51 and P-38's. Our most reliable are the simple stainless steel butterfly openers that your grandmother had but I decided to try a couple of new fangled ones. These had good reviews and the both seem sturdy. (We have not had an electric can opener in years)

View attachment 12563


Also, Mrs Slippy's handheld Ham Radio came in! The Yaesu VHF/UHF FT 60R/E Transceiver (pictured below) and antenna (not pictured). She's still shopping "base" units but in the meanwhile she will be learning on the handheld transceiver.

View attachment 12564


----------



## OctopusPrime

Slippy said:


> 2 new can openers; The OXO Locking Can Opener with Lid Catch and the Zyliss Lock and Lift Can Opener. We have lots of cans and we have lots of can openers stored in various bins. Most are the cheap simple Can Openers and even some of the military P-51 and P-38's. Our most reliable are the simple stainless steel butterfly openers that your grandmother had but I decided to try a couple of new fangled ones. These had good reviews and the both seem sturdy. (We have not had an electric can opener in years)
> 
> View attachment 12563
> 
> 
> Also, Mrs Slippy's handheld Ham Radio came in! The Yaesu VHF/UHF FT 60R/E Transceiver (pictured below) and antenna (not pictured). She's still shopping "base" units but in the meanwhile she will be learning on the handheld transceiver.
> 
> View attachment 12564


Cool ham radio. Looks like mine but I'm evil and got a Chinese one...im a cheap bastard


----------



## SOCOM42

Odered 1,000 gallons of heating oil for next week delivery.


----------



## cozy123

Filled my second large bin of first aid supplies!


----------



## warrior4

Lots of stuff today. Pulled the MRE that's been sitting in the trunk of my car since some coworkers brought them back from Hurricane Sandy and had that for lunch. Chicken fillet with re-fried beans. The beans were a lot better with the Tabasco sauce added in. All in all not a bad lunch considering it's been in the trunk of my car for several years through freezing winters and stifling summers. Then headed down to the range for some much needed range time. After buying ammo to replace what I shot it was off to Cabelas to re-stock the MRE I had eaten for lunch. Got that and 5 more. Then to the local big box store to get a tote to enable me to actually organize my Get Home supplies that have just been tossed randomly in the trunk of my car. So that's all organized now and I feel a lot better about it.


----------



## 8301

Took the bow out and practiced at downward angled shots. Venison bow season starts in 2 weeks.

Bottled up a batch of beer tonight. Maybe I should make another batch while I've got plenty of electricity just in case. It takes about 4 weeks to make a batch but the heating requirements are only needed on day 1.

Hummm,, decisions,,, decisions.

and Slippy, I keep a good spare can opener myself. smart purchase.


----------



## paraquack

Slippy said:


> 2 new can openers; The OXO Locking Can Opener with Lid Catch and the Zyliss Lock and Lift Can Opener. We have lots of cans and we have lots of can openers stored in various bins. Most are the cheap simple Can Openers and even some of the military P-51 and P-38's. Our most reliable are the simple stainless steel butterfly openers that your grandmother had but I decided to try a couple of new fangled ones. These had good reviews and the both seem sturdy. (We have not had an electric can opener in years)
> 
> View attachment 12563
> 
> 
> Also, Mrs Slippy's handheld Ham Radio came in! The Yaesu VHF/UHF FT 60R/E Transceiver (pictured below) and antenna (not pictured). She's still shopping "base" units but in the meanwhile she will be learning on the handheld transceiver.
> 
> View attachment 12564


Where did you buy the radio, cost, what accessories did you get?

Thanks


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Finally ironed out all the kinks from my reloading press and pressed out 500 more rounds of 9mm. Took about 15minutes per hundred. I'm not one to say something is better than others when it's all I've ever used. All I can say is as a first time reloader I am having great success with what I got. Think of each station as a single station and just add the next when the one before is working just right. Soon every handle pull yields a perfectly made round. I am so glad I have learned how to this. Weren't our ancestors making their own?


----------



## Prepared One

Added another 120 rounds 5.56 I found on sale plus another box of 9 mm. Going to Sams today and add more can goods and paper products.


----------



## Sinkhole

Can openers are great. I remember the 1st time we lost power for more than a day and we realized we didn't own a manual can opener besides the one on a cheap Chinese multi-tool some one had given me. Man did that thing ever suck to use.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Found 12 roll packs of quality butt wipe on for $3 a pack. Stocked up big time. If the lights go out I may not have everything I need but I sure will have a clean arse


----------



## Slippy

paraquack said:


> Where did you buy the radio, cost, what accessories did you get?
> 
> Thanks


Para;
Mrs S shopped around and found a pretty good deal and some knowledgeable sales folks at Ham Radio Outlet. She bought the Yaesu FT 60R, antenna 146/440 MHz and charger. Link below. You probably know the folks at HRO, they have a location in Phoenix. She dealt with the folks in Atlanta.

We've already listened in on a couple of local ARRL club communication events and starting to learn the programming of the radio. So far its very impressive. We'll wait a few months and get a nice little base unit for home and set up a larger antenna. Maybe it'll motivate me to get my tech license.

YAESU FT-60R | 2M/440 HT TRANSCEIVER W WIDE RX


----------



## Arklatex

The wife gave me a list to go grocery shopping. It had what we needed for the week. I don't usually take care of that chore but she sent me this time. I noticed the wolf home style chili that I like was on sale for a dollar a can. Bought 30 of those. Then I bought a bunch of TP, dog food, bandaids and gauze, a gallon of motor oil, more rice and red beans, yet another can of slap ya momma, and 2 bottles of multivitamins and a 3 gallon pack of Agua to add to the Neverending stash. All this plus her list and a few extras. She wasn't surprised at the bed load of stuff. It happens evertime she sends me to the wally world. We are both a lil nervous about September so...


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

I'm stuck at work today so I did 500 push-ups, 500 sit-ups and 500 jump squats. I broke it up to 10 sets of 50.....oh and I watched the original Mad Max.


----------



## lbrose

Finished a CPR and First Aid class. As of this morning, I now have a six month food supply. Next month I start several classes that will help my move to full time freelancing by Jan 2016. I figure job independence is another form of self-sufficiency. Now off to catch up on posts.


----------



## Will2

Sinkhole said:


> Can openers are great. I remember the 1st time we lost power for more than a day and we realized we didn't own a manual can opener besides the one on a cheap Chinese multi-tool some one had given me. Man did that thing ever suck to use.


This was good to see, I always forget to pack a can opener, and end up buying a cheap $5 canopener every time I return to studies.

It is "finalization day" today as I start my weeklong trip back to southern ontario tomorrow.

I am winterizing the house today, and finalizing my BOB and carryon today. Lots of packing securing stuff etc.. today. It will be a long long day.

Surpisingly I probably have over a month left of flour left, quite a bit of tang, and tons of fats and oils. I am wondering if vegetable shorting and peanut butter will survive freezing? Only got one can good left - a can of tomatoes. I will eat today. It should go down to about -40 up here over the winter. I'm thinking the flour, tang and rice will be OK but I'm not sure if oil will survive temps that low without breaking their glass containers. I also still have quite a bit of powdered milk left. I think I will leave some and take some to test if it lasts over winter. Same goes for the mac and cheese that is left, as I have about 20 boxes left.

Its been crazy for mushrooms here, it rained earlier this week so I've brought back two handfuls about 6 giant bolete mushrooms the past couple days and should get another couple handfuls later today. In addition to the boletes the forest floor has just been coverd with mushroms. Berry season is pretty much done, just a few straggler blueberries left. Of course tons of bunchberries though.

I'll be in studies mode after today so I probably won't be checking in to often until next April. For OPSEC reasons I won't be commenting more on what I'll be up to other than returning to studies. I will be testing out some new equipment in September, so I might post back on that, I'll likely check back in as I have time, but I should be pretty busy for the next 4-8 months. With me being monitored by the gov, also it is not wise to compramise my personal safety by going into depth on my lawful activities as I've been monitored online AND in real life for the past few years. It just makes no sense to invite invasion of privacy.

Now to start my departure ritual with "leaving on a jetplane"






4 packs of 24 cheese slices left - these are going with me.


----------



## kevincali

Slippy said:


> 2 new can openers; The OXO Locking Can Opener with Lid Catch and the Zyliss Lock and Lift Can Opener. We have lots of cans and we have lots of can openers stored in various bins. Most are the cheap simple Can Openers and even some of the military P-51 and P-38's. Our most reliable are the simple stainless steel butterfly openers that your grandmother had but I decided to try a couple of new fangled ones. These had good reviews and the both seem sturdy. (We have not had an electric can opener in years)
> 
> View attachment 12563
> 
> 
> Also, Mrs Slippy's handheld Ham Radio came in! The Yaesu VHF/UHF FT 60R/E Transceiver (pictured below) and antenna (not pictured). She's still shopping "base" units but in the meanwhile she will be learning on the handheld transceiver.
> 
> View attachment 12564


Good looking can openers hehe

All I have is a manual can opener. For some reason it is quicker than using the power one. I threw my power one out a while ago. Don't miss is one bit.

As far as preps for me? These preps go back a couple days or so.

Signed up for my GED. Start school Monday.

Put a down payment on a 4x8 landscape trailer. Was a rush decision/impulse buy, but price was right. Since I've been doing a lot of landscape stuff, having a trailer will be nice. Load my tools on it, so I don't fill up my truck bed.

Also pulled an all nighter on the gray truck. Had exhaust to refine/build, new water pump, hose(s), oil change. It's almost outta here hehe.


----------



## phrogman

Did an inventory of my ammo and reorganized it. Set up my "go" boxes too since I won t be able to take all of my ammo with me if I have to leave.


----------



## Sinkhole

Picked up yet another first aid kit. 'Cause you can never have enough first aid supplies. Also grabbed a pair of Niteize Figure 9 Carabiners.


----------



## 8301

I completely serviced my EMP proof jeep including checking the boxes for oil, greased everything, and replaced the 8 yr old failing battery with a strong battery. I think the winch was just too much for the smaller old battery.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Put 250 down the pipe to test the tolerances and consistencies of my hand loaded 9mm. Not a single failure or any kind. Ready to move on to next prep. Going to get a small shed full of wood for the outdoor fire cooker. Better to have it on hand. I tend to use it from time to time to cook to keep myself thinking that way. 

As an aside I heard a news report of a hiker who was injured and in the elements 2 days and who survived by drinking river water with a filter straw or filter bottle combo. A Lifestraw is in my edc. No reason to not have one. Still gotta try the sawyer mini out as well.


----------



## Slippy

Put up some more jars of homemade peach jelly. And tried some oven dry canning with quart jars of crackers. Gluten free as well as regular.


----------



## 8301

Slippy said:


> Put up some more jars of homemade peach jelly. And tried some oven dry canning with quart jars of crackers. Gluten free as well as regular.


Send me some peach jelly.

If you don't I'll tell Mrs. Slippy that you strongly admire the courage it took for Bruce Jenner to change his/her name to Caitlyn and are considering following Bruce's courageous example..


----------



## PAPrepper

Gas here in central PA keeps dropping.


----------



## PaulS

PAPrepper said:


> Gas here in central PA keeps dropping.


Put a bucket down and salvage it!


----------



## James m

Gas is gouging here in north east Pennsylvania. It actually went up a few cents per and is hovering about $2.49


----------



## PCH5150

Random note, my car has a shallow tray that slides out from under the driver's seat. Found out it fits my Ruger LCR perfectly. Now it is easily accessible while in the car.


----------



## sniffyrockroot

Filed a claim for 50 dollars worth of Starkist tuna. More cans to throw on the pile.


----------



## Renec

researched how to get a VHF/UHF antenna up on my roof(bought it yesterday). Trip to Home Depot time!!


----------



## kevincali

Spent the day at work in the morning, school in the afternoon, and work again in the evening. 

Took the pre test for language arts section of the GED. Scored an 86%. Took the pre test for the social studies section and got 84%. The instructor is urging me to skip the course and take those tests directly. I'll take the science and math sections tomorrow to see if I need improvement or not. If not, I'm scheduling the real test this weekend


----------



## Kauboy

Finally got started with my plan to shield some devices from EMP.
With my recent cell phone upgrade, I had my older one in almost perfect condition.
I considered selling it back to the store for a reduction in my first bill, but decided to hang on to it as a prepper tool.
I wiped the phone of all contents and reloaded what I consider to be important prep related apps that should still work post-SHTF.
It has various survival apps. (US Army Survival Guide, SAS Survival Guide, DOOMSDAY Guide etc...)
It has a few first aid apps. (Red Cross, medicinal plants, etc...)
A few communication related apps. (HAM relay databases)
Edible plants app, downloaded maps of the entire US, compass, knot tying, trap making...
Just stuff that won't require a network.

I encased it in thick foam padding, wrapped that in thick aluminum foil from flattened out bread tins, more foam padding, and into a cardboard box.
I need to pick up some additional foil that's large enough for the box, and then a container to keep things in, along with additional insulation.
I plan to do this with my Baofeng too. It will need a bit more space for the charging adapter, but not much.

This little job reminded me of my power box I built.
Does anyone know if a steel .50cal ammo can, with fully intact surface, would be a decent shielding container?
Not as conductive as aluminum, and the gasket seal might be a point of failure, but could it be sealed to be secure with aluminum tape on the seams?
My protected cell and radio wouldn't do much good without a power source.

I can do the cell phone test as a minimal case. If it fails that, I'll know it's terrible. 
If it passes, I can investigate further to see if it's fully shielded.


----------



## paraquack

Supposedly painted steel isn't as good as bare metal. Ammo cans have a rubber gasket that prevent metal to metal contact for the lid to body. Steel is apparently good for low frequency pulses but not the higher frequencies. I did the regular aluminum foil over heavy weight plastic times 3 layers which is what is recommended in this link:
Electromagnetic Pulse Protection - EMP - Futurescience.com
I also have a new galvanized garbage can that all my foil wrapped electronics are going into. 
The cell phone test appears to be BS due to it's low transmit power. The cell tower looses track of the phones location and can't ring it. As a better test, I found, they say to take a transistor radio, tune to a close powerful station and try it. I did it in the microwave and it keep on playing.


----------



## Kauboy

Thanks Para, I'll keep looking for a solution to store my power box in. The garbage can might be the only thing of suitable size.


----------



## kevincali

Took the math and science portions of the pre test. 77% and 79% respectively. 70% is passing (I thought it was 76%). 

I'm scheduling the language arts and social studies one tonight for Tuesday (slots are filling up quickly and the Saturday slot is gone). 

May go through the math course just to brush up, although the instructor strongly recommends I take the whole GED test immediately. 

Not bad for being out of high school for 10+ years haha


----------



## 8301

Got the well hooked up today. Discovered that the solar combiner box I ordered isn't available so now I've got to choose a different model but they all cost more... Uuggg


----------



## SOCOM42

Finished overhauling one oil burner, new primary, new stack limit, new wiring, new nozzle, new electrodes, new line filter.
Swiched gas out of gas generator for fresh stuff with Stabil. Started with one pull after refill.
Old gas went into one jeep.
Propane and diesel gensets did not need change out.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

About a week ago, I bought new inexpensive GHB (a back pack) while the tax-free days for school items were being offered.
Then I shifted my routine to carrying my backpack to my desk vice leaving it in the truck.
Several folks in my office building carry backpacks everyday.
Feeling more like a ready-to-go grey man.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

New gun, new safe, new job, and some range time.


----------



## Prepadoodle

I rested today in case I have to like bug out or something.


----------



## 8301

Already had several cans of bee spray since I'm always getting Wasp nests this summer. Went to Home Depot for something else and found 5 cans for $5 so I stocked up. One of my group is allergic to bees.


----------



## paraquack

More canned food.


----------



## kevincali

9/3/15 is the big day. Scheduled the language arts and the social studies tests to Thursday. Slots filled quickly, so I had to pick Thursday. Otherwise I would have had to wait until October. 

Wish me luck guys and gals.


----------



## Farmboyc

kevincali said:


> 9/3/15 is the big day. Scheduled the language arts and the social studies tests to Thursday. Slots filled quickly, so I had to pick Thursday. Otherwise I would have had to wait until October.
> 
> Wish me luck guys and gals.


Best of luck to you. You freaky ass clown


----------



## kevincali

Took the language arts and social studies tests today. Not sure I did too well........(/sarcasm)









How is this a prep? Because I didn't have the $500 for my doggies surgery. So I'm going to better myself so that I can get a better paying career and further myself both physically and financially. Hey, gotta prep for a NON SHTF scenario also  AND better job=more preps


----------



## 6811

Got 2 boxes of 7.62x54r for the new 9130 sniper.


----------



## bigwheel

For supper I tested a can of the el cheapo beef stew from Dollar Tree which has been stored in the prepper shack. Wasnt too bad. The beanie weenies were better. 
Bulk Southgate Beef Stew, 15-oz. Cans at DollarTree.com
Also for anybody in the home brew hooch making hobby..just got some yeast in from this place. They seem to have a lot of goodies and the prices seem to be right. Least the yeast was cheap. 
https://www.hobbyhomebrew.com


----------



## phrogman

Bought some extra mags for one of my pistols and a rifle.


----------



## roto23

I bought a 300 lumen led lantern at Walmart for $15


----------



## roto23

bigwheel said:


> For supper I tested a can of the el cheapo beef stew from Dollar Tree which has been stored in the prepper shack. Wasnt too bad. The beanie weenies were better.
> Bulk Southgate Beef Stew, 15-oz. Cans at DollarTree.com
> Also for anybody in the home brew hooch making hobby..just got some yeast in from this place. They seem to have a lot of goodies and the prices seem to be right. Least the yeast was cheap.
> https://www.hobbyhomebrew.com


How long does thar beef stew last? 
shelf life I mean


----------



## AquaHull

Pre-Loved Hunter Holster for the Security Six $4 yard sale price
2 full size green blankets for $5
Wenzel green sleeping bag for $4
2 boxes tea lights for $1.50
Boot laces for $0.75
6 boxes RIT dye for $0.60, will come in handy to dye the ACU Gear
Big Laundry basket of towels for $7
Some leather tools and big bag of leather for $15
Coffee Pot for $2, which is the same model and is better shape than mine

I spent the afternoon doing laundry and cleaning the pot out with vinegar

This is the last big weekend for yard/garage/estate sales this season in the Great White North


----------



## sideKahr

1 box each of .45 ACP and .308. I don't own a .308, but I'm trying to convince my neighbor to get that Colt Modular he just bought out to the range (with me along).


----------



## darsk20

3 lbs of local honey . . . Now just have to remember not to eat it.


----------



## phrogman

More propane tanks, 2 burner propane stove and a 930 SPX.


----------



## Dirk

Extended my stock with 20 cans of fish, 72 packs of soy milk, 2 bags of rice, olive oil, and some more

And all labelled with expiry date
Also cleaned up my storage so more dedicated for my prepper stock


----------



## sideKahr

A late trip to Sam's added to the BBQ sauce and PB&J stores, along with more drinking water, garbage bags, liquid soap (laundry, cleanup, and hair), tissue, chlorine, and plastic film.


----------



## Prepadoodle

Ordered 100 wicks, a candle mold, and some candle wax.

Candles might come in handy and would be an excellent trade item.


----------



## spork

Prepadoodle said:


> Ordered 100 wicks, a candle mold, and some candle wax.
> 
> Candles might come in handy and would be an excellent trade item.


We did candles awhile back and bought the soy wax since it was supposed to burn much longer. Just used a bunch of old pasta sauce jars and poured the wax in there. What kind of candle mold did you end up getting? I still have like another 20-40lbs of wax to make candles with eventually.


----------



## Prepadoodle

The ones I got are 2" in diameter and 9 1/2" tall. I got 2 of them, and they are supposed to hold about a pound of wax each.


----------



## roto23

Just bought four new 55 gallon drums for $200. Will fill them when the stabilizer comes in.


----------



## PCH5150

Painting the exterior of the house this weekend. Put a new roof on two years ago (me and my father in law). If I have to ever bug-in long term, I'd rather the house not be falling apart!


----------



## 6811

Got another rifle. A mosin nagant 9130, I believe this is Tula 1943 manufacture. It has matching serial numbers. I'm trying to acquire firearms that use common calibers as a prep.


----------



## troyp47000

How much did you oick that up for? I cant seem to find any under 200.


----------



## kevincali

Paid off my 20ga SxS, 410, and 12ga break barrel. Then put on a Winchester M97 on layaway. I didn't mean to, just kinda happened. 

Then went and put another 410 on layaway. The first one I bought has a couple issues so I'm buying this other one for parts basically. Gonna swap parts and re sell the second one. 

My gun safe is just a bit smaller now hehe


----------



## Prepared One

Added another 300 rounds of 5.56. More can goods, TP, and Pasta. Also received a new 1000 Lumens rechargeable flashlight. ( Very cool ) I have many good battery operated flashlights but decided to diversify and have the capability to recharge. I will be adding more rechargeable as I go along. Started researching Generators.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Got my deer blind set up with camo netting the other day. Now I have to get some feed blocks and other bait going. I'm feeling the itch to hunt.


----------



## spork

My brother brought me the 21lbs of keystone ground beef I had him buy from his walmart (since I can't find one in kansas that stocks it). I gave him another 3 giant cucumbers from my garden for his trouble. Also spent a chunk of the afternoon working on bicycles. I got a back up bike that is going to be stored at my work in case I need it, but I've been working on getting one together so the wife has a workable second bike as well. It seems like I can get multiple bikes to the point the that they can be ridden, but almost all have shifter cable problems. They're frozen up and the couple that I got loose actually broke. Might have to buy new cables, but I have a few more bikes to potentially scavenge first. I was hoping to get these bikes done without any money, but it may not work out that way.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE

We harvested 100 lbs. of potatoes, 25 lbs. of cucumbers, 15 lbs. peppers and found a few onions that hadn't already been picked. Tomorrow is canning day. Hoping to put up enough to get through December anyway. My kids gave me a 20lb. bag of rice and 10 lbs. of various beans. They want me to make them some vacuum packed meals for their own kits. Also starting to put together winter car kits.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

still dehydrating. i figure its going to be one more week of work and then im done. its a nice feeling having at least a month worth of preserved fruit n veggies. something different to canned stuff. diversity is key imo. i mean u can survive on rice and beans..but it will suck


----------



## Panchito

Wet wipes ,toilet paper , batteries, super green food.


----------



## OctopusPrime

160 rounds of 30/06.


----------



## Quip

Tested 120 rounds of suspected bad ammo :violent: spread out from 50-200 yards. I was happy to find not a single mis-fire. I should do more testing though. :sneakiness: 
Ordered 2 cases of food from the LDS store.
Dozen assorted canned goods, honey and coconut oil added to the stash.

All in all a good weekend for me.


----------



## Dirk

Just labelled the last food in storage this morning with expiry dates. It was the 10 kg bags of dog food.


----------



## phrogman

I bought a 55 lb bag of dog food for my dog too. She's only 20 lbs so that alone should last a few months.


----------



## Panchito

Case of beef jerky


----------



## warrior4

A few more extra cans of canned goods and freeze dry meals when I went grocery shopping today. Looking forward to an upcoming camping trip to test out some of my gear.


----------



## Slippy

It was a big week for us in our preparations. Being banned AGAIN from the forum gives a man some time to get stuff done. Thanks Mods!!

Anyway, some of our preps this week;

Bought 3 more portable 20lb Propane Cylinders and topped off our house tank,
Bought 1 new 5 gallon gas can for Diesel Fuel, and topped off our diesel fuel and gas fuel tanks,
Added 5 more 1 gallon Drinking Water jugs, and 2 cases of 16 oz bottled water,
Organized our canned goods and were happy to find that we only had 8 cans of food out of "Best Used By Date". Started using them this week.
Mrs Slippy's sister ordered multiple buckets of Long Term Food Stores and asked if we could keep some buckets in our basement. We agreed.
Bought a 16X34X14 Polypropelene Weather Proof Storage Trunk to afix to my 4 wheeler,
And finally refurbished an old Cast Iron Wood Stove that Mrs S got from her Dad's barn. Before and After pics, still have to put a final coat of Stove Polish then get it set and vented. It has been a great project;

View attachment 12716


View attachment 12715


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Picked up a 10 pack of Large gauze patches at Walmart on a trip to get NFL opening day game snacks and drinks.
Gonna add stuff little by little to my first aid bag to build it up more. Slow and steady, no big all at once purchases.


----------



## 8301

So if the Mods can ban Slippy can we ban the mods?
Is asking this question grounds for being banned?


----------



## Slippy

FoolAmI said:


> So if the Mods can ban Slippy can we ban the mods?
> Is asking this question grounds for being banned?


HA!

Man, if I had $10 bucks for everytime I got banned, I'd be buying Rounds for everyone!

My side of the story; There was some pedophile jagoff that started some crap a week or so ago. Well my BS Meter went haywire and I "was mean to him" according to the mods. Then the pedophile crossed the line and got banned. So I did my time knowing I stood up for The Prepper Forums!

God Bless this once great Republic!!


----------



## SOCOM42

welcome back again slip, was looking for you.

today, 3 cans of Crisco and one of lard.
Two large jars of Skippy natural creamy PB.
large jug of Stabil.
one new filled 20 pound propane tank from BJ's.
one large jug of 10w30 motor oil for generators.


----------



## OctopusPrime

Slippy said:


> It was a big week for us in our preparations. Being banned AGAIN from the forum gives a man some time to get stuff done. Thanks Mods!!
> 
> Anyway, some of our preps this week;
> 
> Bought 3 more portable 20lb Propane Cylinders and topped off our house tank,
> Bought 1 new 5 gallon gas can for Diesel Fuel, and topped off our diesel fuel and gas fuel tanks,
> Added 5 more 1 gallon Drinking Water jugs, and 2 cases of 16 oz bottled water,
> Organized our canned goods and were happy to find that we only had 8 cans of food out of "Best Used By Date". Started using them this week.
> Mrs Slippy's sister ordered multiple buckets of Long Term Food Stores and asked if we could keep some buckets in our basement. We agreed.
> Bought a 16X34X14 Polypropelene Weather Proof Storage Trunk to afix to my 4 wheeler,
> And finally refurbished an old Cast Iron Wood Stove that Mrs S got from her Dad's barn. Before and After pics, still have to put a final coat of Stove Polish then get it set and vented. It has been a great project;
> 
> View attachment 12716
> 
> 
> View attachment 12715


How many times have you been banned? Lol...people are so sensitive..


----------



## kevincali

Welcome back Slippy! Just as I was thinking "where'd Slippy go?", you pop up haha. 

As far as my preps, any preps have been put on hold. Today I picked up a 12ga and a Marlin .22 I traded a truck for. But that is about it. 

Working 2 jobs and going to school, really takes up some time haha. My day goes 
Wake up
Head to job 1
Leave job 1 mid morning
Head to job 2 
Leave job 2 noonish
Head to school
Leave school in the evening
Head back to job 1, work till night
Head home go to bed, and repeat the next day. 

Oh, I did pay off my 20ga SxS, 410, and 12ga single shot. A few days ago. 

Ordered a book by Kaplan to help me study for the GED test. 

Put a down payment on a "E.R.A" 16ga SxS. Never heard of that brand before. I think the model is "uplander"(?)

Oh and the best prep of all? I thought I was out of toilet paper. While pulling out a bar of soap from the spot, there was a roll of TP shoved back there. Best prep/feeling I've had in a while haha


----------



## Prepp(g)er

range day yesterday and precision training with .22s. today after work i'll head to another range to put my skills to the test with the big boys 

edit: typos


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> HA!
> 
> Man, if I had $10 bucks for everytime I got banned, I'd be buying Rounds for everyone!
> 
> My side of the story; There was some pedophile jagoff that started some crap a week or so ago. Well my BS Meter went haywire and I "was mean to him" according to the mods. Then the pedophile crossed the line and got banned. So I did my time knowing I stood up for The Prepper Forums!
> 
> God Bless this once great Republic!!


You big meanie! Welcome back. I was out of pocket for a bit so didn't realize till today you were asked to leave again. I must have missed the pedophile thing....to bad.


----------



## darsk20

Slippy said:


> HA!
> 
> Man, if I had $10 bucks for everytime I got banned, I'd be buying Rounds for everyone!
> 
> My side of the story; There was some pedophile jagoff that started some crap a week or so ago. Well my BS Meter went haywire and I "was mean to him" according to the mods. Then the pedophile crossed the line and got banned. So I did my time knowing I stood up for The Prepper Forums!
> 
> God Bless this once great Republic!!


I knew this place was missing something or someone.


----------



## Slippy

darsk20 said:


> I knew this place was missing something or someone.


:icon_smile:

I think it was my old Dad that said; "30% of the people will love you, 30% will hate you, 30% will not care and 10% are freakin mentally ill".

( I think he missed the mentally ill percent which is more like 51% in my opinion)


----------



## PCH5150

Welcome back Slippy!


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> :icon_smile:
> 
> I think it was my old Dad that said; "30% of the people will love you, 30% will hate you, 30% will not care and 10% are freakin mentally ill".
> 
> ( I think he missed the mentally ill percent which is more like 51% in my opinion)


Hell Slippy, based on the the elected boobs I see in Wahington I would say the percentage is higher then 51%. LOL


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Re-filled 3 of 5 #20 tanks LP, still have one more to go and a #60 tank to fill. Filled 2 of 5 5 gal gas cans also. Never felt the urge to have extra fuel until the last few months.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Got a small Magnesium firestarter block to add to my BOB. Magnesium shavings burn at 5400 degrees Farenheit when ignited.
Also got an extra Brunton compass with lanyard.


----------



## 6811

140 rounds of 762x54R


----------



## Kauboy

Picked up a 1lb propane bottle heater top. That's probably a terrible name...
You know, those heater coil things that can attach directly to a 1lb propane bottle.

Odd thing... a lady in the same aisle saw me with it, and asked "Are you preppin' up to?"
I said, "Preppin' for what?"
She looked a bit embarrassed, and said, "You know, just... for anything." She quickly walked away.
I'm not sure which one of us was more uncomfortable. 

I think she caught Maine's Schemitah flu.


----------



## kevincali

Worked on the truck today. Went to work, came home (no school today). 

The truck runs like it has a dead cylinder. 

Long story short, new needle/needle seat in the Holley along with a quick rebuild (pull apart and spray out), new/used spark plugs, replaced a couple slightly bent push rods, and resealed the valve covers (had a slight seep with rubber gaskets/no sealant, so used some sealant this time)

Still runs bad. It runs better, but still "off". 

I'm thinking camshaft. I have a performance camshaft to put in there, but can't afford/justify the gaskets right now, because I'll need to pull the heads to put some after market valve springs in there, or put on a set of heads that flow more.....

Can of worms I tell ya. Can. Of. Worms.


----------



## Slippy

Kauboy said:


> Picked up a 1lb propane bottle heater top. That's probably a terrible name...
> You know, those heater coil things that can attach directly to a 1lb propane bottle.
> 
> Odd thing... a lady in the same aisle saw me with it, and asked "Are you preppin' up to?"
> I said, "Preppin' for what?"
> She looked a bit embarrassed, and said, "You know, just... for anything." She quickly walked away.
> I'm not sure which one of us was more uncomfortable.
> 
> I think she caught Maine's Schemitah flu.


Did she really say, "Are you Preppin' up"? Hilarious!!!!!

I would have said, "Yes Ma'am, the chicoms, the muslimes, the blacklivesmatter, the fukadaflag group, the new black panthers, the socialists, the illegals, the MS13, Bloods, Crips, Los ******, Latin Kings, KKK, Democrats, Nazis, somalis, syrians, the white trash, the satanists...etc...etc are all coming and I aim to be prepped up!

Have a nice day Ma'am!


----------



## kevincali

Bought a utility trailer a couple weeks back. Needed a tongue jack and re wired. It came with the jack and new lights/wires. The previous owner threw on some magnetic tow lights for now, and let the wires lay wherever. 

So today I ran the new wires where they go (washers welded under the trailer) and put the new fixtures on. 

Now the lights work 

It was an unexpected purchase, but it's my plan B. Throw a lawnmower and equipment on it and go mow lawns. Right now I've got 2 jobs and schooling, but one job is near its end, and the other is slowing down. Gotta have plan B, C, D, Etc.....

Worse case scenario, I'll drive up into the hills and load the truck and trailer full of scrap metal 

Gotta keep moving forward!


----------



## tinkerhell

$19 on sale at CanadianTire.

The boots that I am wearing are still in good shape, so these ones will go into the truck bag.


----------



## Slippy

tinkerhell said:


> View attachment 12799
> 
> 
> $19 on sale at CanadianTire.
> 
> The boots that I am wearing are still in good shape, so these ones will go into the truck bag.


19 bucks! Good find especially as an extra pair for the truck.


----------



## darsk20

Grocery shopping found some spam on clearance for $1.63 so I grabbed what they had on shelf. It's the jalapeño version with 2018 expiration. Picked up some more soup, too, with similar expiration.


----------



## tinkerhell

darsk20 said:


> Grocery shopping found some spam on clearance for $1.63 so I grabbed what they had on shelf. It's the jalapeño version with 2018 expiration. Picked up some more soup, too, with similar expiration.


Now, I'm gonna have to look high and low for the jalapeno version. variety is the spice of life.


----------



## kgunn68

Today I made my first bio briquette from junk mail. Its drying in the sun as we speak.... or post.


----------



## James m

OK if Hillary wins the election I'm moving to Canada.


----------



## 6811

I bought weapons cleaning tools, brushes and rods. I put together several cleaning kits so that I could have a handy kit in my BOB. I got the bore squeegee which works really well. I cleaned the 2 mosins I got, the bores look horrible. They look like they just got done fighting in Stalingrad. But with that squeegee, both bores of the rifles are now decent looking.


----------



## tinkerhell

wow, some of you guys buy bullets more often than I crap.


----------



## 8301

I haven't bought bullets in about 6 months, instead I'm focusing on energy and food.


----------



## Riot

Bought a HD antenna today for $59.00. Caught two channels. Brought it back and made this for out of pocket $5.00. Rest was just scrap. Caught 32 channels with it. Putting it in attic.


----------



## 8301

Played with wiring the solar system today but mainly focused on building the well house for the new well. Damn I'm a slow builder.


----------



## kevincali

Did some studying today, then worked on a friends truck. The lower shock bolt on the drivers side snapped, so I had to un thread it (technically I threaded it in deeper and out the back) then went to work. The neighbor lady there is a retired school teacher, and so she is tutoring me in math for my GED test. I did receive the GED test book on Saturday, but all the help I can get, I'm taking 

I guess my prep today was learning how to work on different vehicles, and learning math. Learning in general(?)

Also am learned how to back up in the dark with a trailer. That'll be a good thing to know if I have to go dark while driving after SHTF. 

No much material preps today. All my money is basically going towards schooling right now. Gonna pay my water bill tomorrow, and if anything is left over, I'll pay on some guns. Otherwise, I'll be turning in some scrap or recyclables and pay on some guns. We'll see how the morning goes between my morning job and time to go to school


----------



## sideKahr

Two rolls of Duct Tape, can never have enough of the stuff.


----------



## Kauboy

Slippy said:


> Did she really say, "Are you Preppin' up"? Hilarious!!!!!
> 
> I would have said, "Yes Ma'am, the chicoms, the muslimes, the blacklivesmatter, the fukadaflag group, the new black panthers, the socialists, the illegals, the MS13, Bloods, Crips, Los ******, Latin Kings, KKK, Democrats, Nazis, somalis, syrians, the white trash, the satanists...etc...etc are all coming and I aim to be prepped up!
> 
> Have a nice day Ma'am!


I kid you not, that's exactly what she said.
My response *should* have been, "Yes ma'am, always.", but my paranoia about opsec kept my reply quite reserved.

Last night I picked up an extra 20lb of pinto beans and of white rice.
Grabbed 2 new mini rolls of Gorilla tape(I love that stuff) and a binder to start my "Important Info" cache of documents.


----------



## Lee

Just going to try and finish up my little green house and stack firewood....:smug:


----------



## Sinkhole

Got my free Honda EX1000 generator running. Gave it an oil change, took the carb of disassembled and cleaned it, cleaned the plug, drained and cleaned the tank, got it all reassembled and running like a champ. I just need to bring home my multi-meter from work and check the output frequency as the built in one does not appear to work any more.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Loaded my very first of many to come batches of 38 special. 158 grain wolf swc cp in Speer brass with cci primers and 5.8 grains of VV 3N37. 

Also topped off the stored coffee. And got the shell plate needed to load 38 & 357. Of which I may just have a few brass laying around.....

Also looked into the S&W pro in 9.


----------



## kevincali

Picked up my 20ga SxS, .410, and 12ga single shot yesterday. Was too busy working and schooling to post. 

Also put a deposit on a Winchester mod37(?) 20ga single shot. Price was too good to be true 

Today was all work and school, then being tutored after work. Can't wait until I'm done with school  then MORE schooling.........


----------



## A Watchman

Picked up a couple more 20 ib propane bottles to add to my 20 and 1 lb collection. Keep looking at the 40lb and 100ib bottles to cut down on the required storage space. But just can't get over the non portable factor.

Received another 420 round box of 5.56 to add to my stock. I have lost track of the exact count I have stocked in this caliber, it is in the .... well ........ I figure after all the tacti cool craze it will be valuable and great for trade barter, if needed.


----------



## paraquack

I put a 12 x 12 inch piece of plywood on top of one and stack the 20 pounders up 4 high.


----------



## 8301

I just called the local propane company and had a 250 gallon tank (about 80 of the 20 lb cans worth) brought out. Simpler and costs less.

20 lb propane tank holds about 3 1/2 gallons.


----------



## paraquack

Yah, but lugging that 250 gallon tank to your BOL could be a bear.
Out of curiosity, what do they charge for the tank rental?


----------



## 8301

paraquack said:


> Yah, but lugging that 250 gallon tank to your BOL could be a bear.
> Out of curiosity, what do they charge for the tank rental?


They charge $38/yr for tank rental. A lot cheaper than buying 80 tanks.
Since my backup BOL (I never intend to use it) has two 500 gal propane tanks I doubt I'd bother to carry a 20 pounder on my back. It's a family property and requires a fair amount of propane. The property also has two 1000 gal fuel oil tanks but like I said I'm really not planning to hide up there except in the most extreme emergency.


----------



## SOCOM42

foolami said:


> they charge $38/yr for tank rental. A lot cheaper than buying 80 tanks.
> Since my backup bol (i never intend to use it) has two 500 gal propane tanks i doubt i'd bother to carry a 20 pounder on my back. It's a family property and requires a fair amount of propane. The property also has two 1000 gal fuel oil tanks but like i said i'm really not planning to hide up there except in the most extreme emergency.


I had a problem with the propane company i dealt with.
Had a 1,000 gallon tank for heating my shop.
They played with the prices saying there was a shortage, bumping the price 30%.
I checked, no shortage, finished the season with the backup wood stove.
Put in an oil burner after that and 550 gallon storage for it.
Kept their two 100 pound tanks for my kitchen, they sent me a bill for $100.00 rental, saying i did not use enough fuel per year.
They tried to recover the tanks without my permission, ordered them off the property of face arrest for trespassing.
When empty, bought my own 100's, and bring them for filling when needed, have four backup 100# tanks to cycle through with.
You get screwed by the big companies, big delivery charges and big markup on the fuel.
I cycle through what will be as of today 12 twenty pounders for two supplimental/ backup heaters.
They can also power one generator if it's 100's run out.


----------



## SOCOM42

Bought another 20# propane tank(#12).
Two large canisters of Adobo seasoning.
Two large jars of creamy Skippy pb.


----------



## 8301

SOCOM42 said:


> I had a problem with the propane company i dealt with.
> Had a 1,000 gallon tank for heating my shop.
> They played with the prices saying there was a shortage, bumping the price 30%.
> I checked, no shortage, finished the season with the backup wood stove.
> Put in an oil burner after that and 550 gallon storage for it.
> Kept their two 100 pound tanks for my kitchen, they sent me a bill for $100.00 rental, saying i did not use enough fuel per year.
> They tried to recover the tanks without my permission, ordered them off the property of face arrest for trespassing.
> When empty, bought my own 100's, and bring them for filling when needed, have four backup 100# tanks to cycle through with.
> You get screwed by the big companies, big delivery charges and big markup on the fuel.
> I cycle through what will be as of today 12 twenty pounders for two supplimental/ backup heaters.
> They can also power one generator if it's 100's run out.


I told the propane company it may be over a year before I used the tank. No problem, $38 annual automatic charge for the tank rental, just give them a call when I get to about 20%. My shop uses about 200 gallons of propane to heat it a year since I only heat the shop to about 50-55 degrees and shut it down at night.


----------



## Dirk

Just looked around where to get diesel fuel cans. Will have a look at the shop tomorrow.With 2 5 gallon cans and a full tank of the car should be more easy to reach my BOL. In normal times can reach my bol with a full tank of the car.


----------



## kevincali

I'm going to be away a while. Phone broke so I'm on borrowed wifi. 

But the last few days, I've gotten a lot done. 

Fixed the skirting on my house to keep the animals in. Also crawled under the house to hook up the antenna for over the air TV. 

When I can get to wifi again, I'll update more. Gotta go now


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I took the missus out on a date. That's a whole other kind of prepping though!


----------



## alterego

I am starting to think my lot in life is to be a repair man.
Yesterday I had to fix a snapped bolt on my chain saw. So I drilled out. Easy out. Taped out. Replaced and tuned up saw.

For a few days I did breaks and emergency break repair on jeep.

Before that was complete replacement of rotors and calipers on F350

Before that was u joints on chevy z 71 pickup

Before that was winterizing crop sprayer.

Today is electric clutch on combine.

I think this education of mechanical fix fix fix may come in handy in shtf.

So we will see.


----------



## spork

Been working on trimming up a tree. We're going to have it taken down so I've been cutting off as much as I can do ahead of time to help lower the cost of having it removed. If it wasn't in between 3 buildings and over a power line, I'd just take the whole darn thing down myself. At least its a hack berry and I'll get some good firewood out of it.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

Had an experience that made me feel good about how i've develloped my skills over time and i thought id share the story with you...

well it was one of my weekly range visits and i was honing my skills a bit with my trusted 9mm pistol at 25 yards, 3 shots rapid self defense fire on turning targets.

well one group was a little off center there on the target and i cursed..old guy walks up to me, laughs and says: "Dont worry son, they'd all been lethal.nvm if that group is a few inches off"

so overall i think that last year of weekly visits and the thousands of rounds i shot made a difference after all..end of brag


----------



## Atma

alterego said:


> I am starting to think my lot in life is to be a repair man.
> Yesterday I had to fix a snapped bolt on my chain saw. So I drilled out. Easy out. Taped out. Replaced and tuned up saw.
> 
> For a few days I did breaks and emergency break repair on jeep.
> 
> Before that was complete replacement of rotors and calipers on F350
> 
> Before that was u joints on chevy z 71 pickup
> 
> Before that was winterizing crop sprayer.
> 
> Today is electric clutch on combine.
> 
> I think this education of mechanical fix fix fix may come in handy in shtf.
> 
> So we will see.


Definitely good skills to have. I feel like it's just a natural thing but there are alot of people who can't do anything when it comes to fixing something. It just comes second nature to me and yourself. It's as if I don't understand how someone couldn't fix something. When you got it... You got it.

I purchased a non working Dyson at good will. $10 and the cord looked as if it was repaired at one point. Got it home, cut out the bad section. Did an actual repair with heat shrink and electric tape. Took the whole thing apart and cleaned it. It had a rug literally wrapped around the brush head... Got it back together and worked like new!

Sold it for $160 on Craigslist. I just love fixing things. That's why I purchased a 98 camaro for $1600. A kid owned it and did a lot of stupid things to it. It's like a Mr fix it dream! Just wish my back worked. But slowly and with a friend's help with what I can't do physically, she's coming along just fine.

On topic, my recent preps have been small clearance purchases. Found alot of mountain house food clearance at Walmart for $1 - $3 per. Found a 4 person tent brand new for $25 (currently up in my living room. Weighs nothing but is massive!!). Found another bag at Goodwill for $4 (an underarmor gym bag). Found a Coleman lantern with the rechargeable battery dead at Goodwill for $7(did a couple tricks to restart the dead battery and now holds a fantastic charge and is very bright. Also found the battery holder for it at Walmart clearance at Walmart for $2.50.


----------



## Sinkhole

Picked up a copy of The ARRL Ham Radio License manual. Time to start studying. Tidied up the garage and started to reorganize some of my supplies. Worked on some power equipment started to winterize some and prep others for the winter.


----------



## James m

I woke up early and was glad I woke up.


----------



## paraquack

Congrats. here is a link to a site that has test questions and keeps track of your bad answers. 
You need to join but you can use your email address since you don't have a call sign yet.
Helped me a ton. The next one is another site for practice tests. Friends said they prefer it.
https://ssl.qrz.com/bookstore
https://hamstudy.org/

Good luck!


----------



## Slippy

Spent a lot of time at the range and I don't have to say it, 'cause y'all know it...but shooting is so much fun! 

I found some Federal .22lr Match Rounds at 18.99/350 count box and bought 4 boxes. 

And I finally finished cleaning and refurbishing an old cast iron wood stove and it looks good.


----------



## bigwheel

Well my big prep actually come in handy yesterday. Two 3/4 grown pit bulls came into the front yard and acted menacing to the wifey sitting in the lawn chair. Thankfully Bowzer the grand prize winning Shitzu was in the house or they would have had him for a pre supper snack. So I took out three OO bucks from the el cheapo Mossenberg shotgun and replaced them with a like number amount of #4 pit bull repellent. Big city cops are crazy and no help. Dog catchers are never around when you need one. When they come back we are ready to rumble.


----------



## Quip

Another case from LDS added to the stash. Poor delivery man almost runs from the door. I believe he thinks I'm a member and I'm about to try to recruit him.


----------



## fred.garvin

I bought 2 chain link fence dog kennels. The panels are 6 feet tall and 6 feet long so I can put them together to make a nice little area where Buck (not his real name) can teach us to shoot from on Saturday. I'm a little concerned how Dave (the big orange one and the smaller black and white ones too) will react to the noise of the guns. I think it might scare him and that makes him angry. So if we are all safely inside a cage he will leave us alone. This prepping is fun.


----------



## A Watchman

fred.garvin said:


> I bought 2 chain link fence dog kennels. The panels are 6 feet tall and 6 feet long so I can put them together to make a nice little area where Buck (not his real name) can teach us to shoot from on Saturday. I'm a little concerned how Dave (the big orange one and the smaller black and white ones too) will react to the noise of the guns. I think it might scare him and that makes him angry. So if we are all safely inside a cage he will leave us alone. This prepping is fun.


Have you even considered how the cats will react?


----------



## 8301

Quip said:


> Another case from LDS added to the stash. Poor delivery man almost runs from the door. I believe he thinks I'm a member and I'm about to try to recruit him.


Good one!


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I prepped my coffee for tomorrow morning. I'm gonna be working for the weekend. I will have some range time. I got some more practice with my M&P Monday and I'm starting to really get the hang of it. I want one in 40 now and the hunt is on.


----------



## kevincali

Worked on the bov today. Replaced the replacement rotors with other used rotors I had. The first set was worn .0100 under minimum and were slightly warped. Caused the truck to have a death wobble when stopping. 

Went and made payments on the m97, m37, ERA 16 ga and a FIE 22lr revolver (was a great price, and is a turn around gun. I will be selling it for a bit more than I paid hehe)

Went from 2 jobs to one. The lady I was helping with passed night before last. I'll still be going there once a week to do yard work, but 3 times a week just to hang out with the guy. He's 87 and alone now. 

Still going to school. Right now I'm having trouble with permutations, combinations, and radicals. It's getting easier, but I have trouble differentiating between the two. 

Oh, and made a payment on the trailer. It's almost mine  Once it's all paid off, I'll be sitting down at Holmes depot on my down time to pick up some side work. Gotta make some money to pay for school. I'm thinking of either forest ranger, or K9 officer. My aunt Cindy wants me to go through a program to become a fireman and use that as a start to get into forestry department I think. She has a friend that works at Yosemite, and I think that's what he told her(?). Gotta do something. Tired of working 2 jobs and barely making it.


----------



## Atma

Got my boots ready for winter. Mink oil and shoe polish and replaced the worn strings with paracord. Also drained down my rechargeable items that have nickel cadmium batteries (lantern that is windup - 2 small windup flashlights - Solar USB power bank - 2 flashlight, radio combos). I do this every month to keep them ready to go when needed.


----------



## paraquack

Got my socks outs for winter.
View attachment 12921


----------



## 8301

Temps are beginning to drop a bit here. Maybe it's time for one last load of firewood but the racks are full and hold exactly what I burned last year (1.7 cords) with some electric heating assistance, I'm not all wood heat. I'd like 1 more load "just to make sure" but where to put it and keep it dry?

Keep in mind that about 25% of the people here on last months poll figured that things would get bad this month or next month. Another roughly 40% thought it would happen within the next year.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

Bought a large Aquaquest camo tarp and some of those Nalgene canteen shaped type BPA free water bottle off Amazon.


----------



## 8301

Went ahead and got the wood I mentioned earlier and...

Just brewed a batch of beer. The perfect survival prep for the Apocalypse. Went with a dark Russian stout.
Last time I tried this recipe it stopped fermenting at about 2% alcohol, think I figured out where I went wrong (pitched the yeast too early), Let you know in about 6 weeks when it's ready to drink.

If at first you don't succeed... try, try, try again until you get it right! 
I will succeed, not only in life, but also with this beer!


----------



## SOCOM42

Filled a 100 pound propane tank.

Test ran both propane heaters and one oil burner, the other I rebuilt about three weeks ago, GTG.

Filled the Honda riding mower with fresh stable gas, put up now for winter.


----------



## M118LR

Cooked a pork dinner with the Grandson that wanted to "Help Me", We waited until the Pork was cooked white and didn't/wouldn't eat it until We were sure that Trichinosis a Lock Jaw Disease, was cooked out of the pork, No matter how HUNGRY HE (we) became at the savory smell of the cooking pork.


----------



## darsk20

Got 16 ounces of 10% Iodine solution and small droppers for EDC bags. Good as is for wounds and diluted in water for purification or sanitizer, depending on dilution.

Picked up a book on making bows from pvc pipe. Just thought it would be fun.

Been putting water away for the past week.


----------



## Smitty901

Box elder bug killing time. This time of year under right condition they come out in the millions on the warm side of homes. best to deal with them quickly.
A mixture of Dawn dish soap and water kills them better than any other spray. I use a power washer That I inject dawn in to and let them have it. Killed a million or so today.


----------



## paraquack

darsk20 said:


> Got 16 ounces of 10% Iodine solution and small droppers for EDC bags. Good as is for wounds and diluted in water for purification or sanitizer, depending on dilution.
> 
> Picked up a book on making bows from pvc pipe. Just thought it would be fun.
> 
> Been putting water away for the past week.


Iodine in the water is terrible. Worse than the water we get out of the tap here.


----------



## alterego

I stayed up late last night and fixed two pieces of mechanical items around my barn. One was a mini quad that has been in storage since 2010. It is time for my youngest to start learning to operate equipment and drive on her own. We have been letting her drive the truck or the van sitting on my lap when coming down the dirt road or up the drive way. 

My oldest daughter was doing well with this at 13 to 15. 

I believe this is an important education for our young people.

I am amazed at the 18 year Olds that do not have drivers license.

When I was a kid it was a right of passage.


----------



## paraquack

Mini quad. My first thought was 4 Mini 14s or Mini 30s put together like the quad .50s for use as anti-aircraft guns. Might be cool.


----------



## James m

I haven't been prepping.


----------



## paraquack

Spent the last week digging thru military, FEMA, medical, and university sites studying 
up on Nukes,what they do, how to shield against fallout, etc., etc., etc. Our illustrious 
president's actions are scaring me into preparing for a terrorist nuke detonation. Hell, 
it keeps me out of the gin mill, which make the wife happy. Since basements don't 
seem to be very prevalent down here, I finally came up with a workable plan for building 
a fallout shelter within my house.
Concrete block walls for fencing between the houses are very common down here. Mine 
are made of 6 x 8 x 16 inch block. So if need be, I disassemble the wall, carry inside,
stack flat for 16 inch thick shelter walls in the center of the house. The patio has a wooden
roof 8 by 14 foot, with 8 foot long 2 x 6s, 24" OC. Remove roof, cut in half, put 1 half on top of walls,
beams up, put other half on top beams down for 12" OC, with block support in middle. Stack more 
blocks on top for 12 to 16 inch thick. 12 inches of block gives me nearly a protection factor 
of 40, minimum FEMA recommendation, 16 inches of block give me a PF of 80. I feel a tad
better now that I know I can build a shelter if needed.
And got my notice that I've passed my re-cert. test for FEMA Radiological Emergency Mgmt.


----------



## Eve West

My new pressure canner arrived via mail today!  I'm doing a happy dance!


----------



## James m

My truck was running low on oil so I added 2 quarts. I let it go too far down.


----------



## SOCOM42

Bought a new Ames long handled shovel and a scraper(aka ice chopper).
Gallon jug of chain oil, all from Home Depot.
These are for stores not ready use.
Forgot, another case of TP, trying to catch up with Slippy.


----------



## James m

Winter. Who's ready?


----------



## SOCOM42

James m said:


> Winter. Who's ready?


I am more or less.
Have to walk the driveways pathways and parking lot for FOD, this goes on till the first snow fall.
Every year, get something caught in the snow blower, shear pin, gone.
Make my own now from 1/4" bolts.


----------



## turbo6

Picked up a Fenix E12 light for pocket duty and some ammo today.


----------



## darsk20

Picked up 150 rounds of 5.56 on sale and another box of buckshot. Also this, because it made my wife smile:


----------



## Dairel

You may want to check out Joel Skousen books, on building a safe room in your home!


----------



## PCH5150

Got in my Sunday range time. Just took my LCR this week. It consistently put all 5 head shots in the head at 21 ft./7yards. Not tight groups, but inside the head of the silhouette. I'll take that from a snub nose any day.


----------



## tinkerhell

um....Mrs. Tinkerhell told me that mowing the lawn and cleaning the patio deck was a valid prep, and that I had better get it done before the SHTF. I believed her.


----------



## A Watchman

tinkerhell said:


> um....Mrs. Tinkerhell told me that mowing the lawn and cleaning the patio deck was a valid prep, and that I had better get it done before the SHTF. I believed her.


As you should have, lest you find yourself sleeping alone outside in the back yard prepping all by yourself.


----------



## bananawaver

Lightly used esee 4 arrived. Wondering how rust will affect it here by the ocean. 
Cuts nice and carries easily though.


----------



## kevincali

Worked on the BOV again. She decided to pop a freeze plug. It was probably the original steel plug, and was rotten. Replaced it with a deep brass one. Had to drop the exhaust, so I replaced the one on the opposite side of the block too, just cause. While the plugs were out, I flushed the block. Seems previous owner dumped bars leaks in the cooling system. Gee, I wonder why. 

Then replaced the leaky power steering pump and lines with another known good set up. 

Replaced the freeze plug behind the power steering pump too, but it was already brass. Didn't know until I knocked it into the block. It was painted over, so it was replaced at one time.....

When I get more time off, I'll do the rest of the plugs on the block. Just don't have time to do much of anything. 

Made another payment on the trailer. Gonna work on stakes for the bed sides for the BOV. Then gonna make signs with my phone number and drive around drumming up business. If I can go to school during the week, and work weekends, they should give me money to afford to go to school during the week (gas wise)

Took some recyclables in, bought some lunch, and put the rest into savings. Every little bit helps 

Contemplating wether I should roll some coins and pay off this trailer. It'll pay off a major debt, but it'll wipe out that "savings". Or I could let it slide one more month, and the payoff would be much smaller. Still have to take it down to AAA for the light/vin inspection. Not sure how much that'll cost (for registration) it's supposedly out of the system. 

Organized my room and gun/rifle storage situation. I'm gonna need a bigger safe. I figure a 100 gun safe should work "barely" haha

Been consolidating my stuff. If I haven't touched or used it in 6 months, it's donated, trashed, or put aside for yard sale. Exception being, stuff belonging to my late brother, late father and late grandfather. 

Feels liberating really. But I found a few pocket knives I forgot I put away due to varying degrees of wear. Some with loose blades, some with broken or missing belt clips, some past their useful life due to edge defects (I got a few that people took a grinder to. I made them useful, but they're parts knives. Great handles, so when I find one with a messed up handle, but great blade, I'll be swapping). 

Also organized my wood pile better. I have a few spots that there was miscellaneous wood piles. Took those to the firewood stack. Can never have too much firewood 

Nothing much else. Been too busy with school, and studying to do much hands on prepping. But every little bit helps


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Cleaned and oiled a few guns I had out at the range today. After replacing the Rossi ranch hand factory sites with some new ones and putting a metal follower in it I have to say I love that sweet little shooter . Rolled 200 9mm off the block and I now have a 80% in the score zone at 25 yards with a M&P unmodified. At 10 yards it's a ragged hole. Love that little darlin.


----------



## Lady_Husker

My prep(s) of the day:

Trying to get over this sinus infection
Bought an extra bottle of echinacea
I am starting to think about getting out the "Roll-Your-Own" cigarette maker I have. Cigarettes made this way are significantly cheaper and I think they will make an excellent barter item.


----------



## SOCOM42

Added a six pack of Spam to each Jeep's GHB, now eight cans in each.
Food in there is simple, Spam, honey, LBR's and 24 bottles of water
Triox stove, six boxes of GI triox tabs, canteen cups, this is for drinking water out of ice or snow.


----------



## tinkerhell

Do you mind if i ask what LBR stands for? I counted to 60 and still can not guess it.


----------



## SOCOM42

tinkerhell said:


> Do you mind if i ask what LBR stands for? I counted to 60 and still can not guess it.


Sorry, LBR stands for Life Boat Rations. 
Service life under any conditions is a minimum of five years.
They are like a big shortbread cookie. .
Pour the honey on top of them, works out well.
Hope this helps.

This is where I get them, by the case.
I get the 2,400 K bars.

Emergency Preparedness: Survival Kits and Emergency Supplies


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Fitness, moving heavy things this morning. This arvo I broke down part of my garden and shutdown and took apart my irrigation. Last year I waited too long to put things away in the garden and I paid the price. It's sad seeing it nearing its end.


----------



## Dirk

Just got some spare cash from the bank for in the car and at home all in small bank notes.


----------



## 8301

Off this morning so I spent several hours working up a subsonic load for one of my rifles. The trick was to have a fast enough burning powder to cycle the action (H-110) and try to get the bullet traveling consistently as close as possible to 1070 fps without ever breaking 1082 fps (sonic boom range below 32 degrees F.) Part of this process also involved using different buffer springs so the rifle was apart several times during the process.

Took a while loading and trying different loads but finely came up with a winner but the powder requirements are so tight when working such a narrow velocity range that I have to weigh each powder charge which takes time.

The factory subsonic was only running 1006 fps average with a 35 fps range.
My loads average 1068 fps with a 22 fps range.


----------



## SOCOM42

Added a five pack of Bic lighters, two cans of starter fluid, one gallon of 10w30 motor oil.


----------



## Sinkhole

Pruned some trees away from the house, cleaned the gutters and drains, tested all the lanterns and replaced the batteries in a few of the LED ones. Fired the newly fixed generator and adjusted the output. We also went to the store and loaded up on some extra non perishables. I also double checked the water supply and first aid supplies. All in preparation for Joaquin. Currently cooking up about 10 gallons of my Apple Pie Moonshine, for some events coming up and to replenish my dwindling personal stock.


----------



## spork

Bagged 100lbs of rice in mylar last night. Still needs labeled and put away and have another 50 that hopefully I'll get to tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## Deebo

Apple pie moonshine?????
Can you legally ship it? 
I would trade you all natural beef jerky for your "cleaning products".


----------



## Deebo

Need to inventory and add my lbr's to my vehicle bags.
Cooler weather, everything needs 're evaluated.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

I bought a 1,000 round case of Federal 9mm ammo & got the gunshop owner to add the hawaii.gov link on his gunshop website for Hawaii people to register to vote online. Easy gun friendly votes!


----------



## Jakthesoldier

score!!!


----------



## Prepared One

Added more TP I found on sale. 200 rounds of 9mm, a couple more candles 2 more tarps and extra can goods. Boring but necessary. I am going to try Hawg's peppers this weekend and do some Mylar packaging of rice, beans, etc. Going to squeeze some range time in sometime this weekend.


----------



## Kauboy

Wow... page 500. And the OP still has NO idea how popular this became.

I added 4 gas masks to my preps, and pray I'll never need them.
Also FINALLY got around to starting my emergency binder. Spent most of the evening gathering documents of various kinds.
Still missing son's birth certificate and the title to my truck. No idea where they could be.
Once assembled, I'll post some pics and ask for suggestions in a new thread.

Grabbed some canned chicken-n-dumplings and "add water" biscuit mix for the prep shelves, as well as some Cliff bars for the truck bag.


----------



## sideKahr

Shopping: beans, cooking oil, beans, BOGO vitamin C, and, you guessed it, beans.


----------



## SOCOM42

Ordered a case of lifeboat rations.
End date on Jeep GHB stores coming up in mar 2016, noticed while adding Spam cans today.
Want to make sure I have them, overlap date is fine. Dogs can snack on them when the new ones get in.
Brought in a few one pound propane bottles from stores, don't want to dig in snow for them if needed.
They are used on two self lighting Bernzomatic torches for thawing out locks and burning trash.
Need the torch to get in the steel door to the bunker in the winter.
Also for a propane lantern.


----------



## PCH5150

Well we are pretty broke right now, but I bought some extra Benadryl (wife is allergic to bee stings) and hand sanitizer for our stockpile.


----------



## Chefprep81

Bought some 22 rounds


----------



## kevincali

Registered my moms truck for her. Went to AAA but they don't process lien sale paperwork. Had to go to the regular DMV. 

Stood in line for HOURS waiting to get a number. Then a couple more hours to speak to someone. $342 later, it's running and registered/insured. I went ahead and put it on my insurance because it only raise my monthly $23 for 3 months (when I'm done making my monthly payments and have a month or so of no payments haha). 

So now, her truck is ready to go. Totally legit. Took some stress off my shoulders.


----------



## Waterguy

Stopped by a new home construction neighborhood, and asked some guys clocking out about dumpster diving for TyVek house wrap. I mentioned elk hunting and they were intrigued and more than happy to help. Grabbed a scrap that was 5' by 16'. Took it home, cut it in half, viola, two 8x5' tarps for free!

Grocery store had travel deodorant on clearance for .30 cents each. Cleaned them out.

Grabbed a set of LED string lights powered by three AAA batteries for tent, tarp, lights go out disco, etc. I am a sucker for an open box bargain! These for half off. ENO Twilights LED Light String - REI.com


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Put 150 down the pipe at 10 yards just for the fun of it. Believe me it worked. I had a hoot!! I researched berkey. I read the forum.


----------



## Dirk

Yesterday, bought some other cans of food with my wife just to see how the other stuff tastes. If good, then I will stock more of that.


----------



## PAPrepper

Sorting through clothes, donate/sell what I don't want.


----------



## SOCOM42

SCORED! got four thousand rounds of CCI MINNIMAG!


----------



## Slippy

SOCOM42 said:


> SCORED! got four thousand rounds of CCI MINNIMAG!


NICE SOCOM42!

My damn "supplier" local sporting goods store just went back to a 1 box (325 round) limit on .22 today because of the evil bastard in OR.

We also picked up 5 bottles of Peroxide and 5 bottles of rubbing alcohol, 10 bars of soap and 10 toothbrushes at the dollar store for the hygiene bucket. Will rotate out some of our older date Peroxide and Alcohol.


----------



## JustInCaseTX

Buys- 
US Army Surplus Modular Sleep System (MSS)


----------



## spork

Guys at work were cutting up pallets (we get so many we can't give them away fast enough) and I told them to put the cut up pieces in my truck. They're all heat treated wood without chemicals so they're great for burning. Some of the pieces will need to be cut down a bit more, but most of them are 12-18" long already. Also scored 4 sheets of plywood that are a little under 4'x4' that come on pallets of brake drums. They are almost always great wood for projects and the rougher ones get used for hanging targets on when we shoot! I got a bunch of the wood stacked but will cut up the longer ones today.


----------



## whoppo

- Added another 2160 pounds of Canawick hardwood bricks to the woodstove fuel supply... about 17 million BTU's of burning goodness.

- Took advantage of the flat rate shipping at Freedom Munitions and added a bunch of range ammo to the supply.

- Picked up some more shiny stuff from JM Bullion.

- Fresh CO2 cylinder for the Kegerator <-- very important!

- Took a nap.


----------



## James m

I ordered a Ham radio guide with practice questions. Hopefully I'll finally take the test.


----------



## Will2

So as part of todays readings for my 4th year medieval european environmental history course, I am actually reading a paper called "What is a Disaster" which sort of relates to prepping, so I thought I would post up. It actually delves into the history of definition of disasters, and links to citations that link to other materials on disaster. So it is serving as an interesting resource for disaster management research. My research topic for the term is construction and the environment - particularly that related to the Norman world AD900-1300. I am learning quite a bit that I see as useful such as masonry, carpentry, and a few other things.

Some people Fritz (1961), Baker and Chapman (1962), Barton (1969), Quarantelli (1985) (1995)

Here are some readings

The paper http://faculty.washington.edu/stevehar/Oliver-Smith.pdf

others

http://faculty.washington.edu/stevehar/Newson.PDF

http://www.ijmed.org/articles/82/download/

h 
https://books.google.ca/books?id=zbqm1SRClU4C

The 10 point disaster scale, is an interesting point to see what level you have prepped to

Figure 3. Disaster Scale Categories:
Assessing the Relationship Between Disruption & Adjustment
￼
DC-1: EVERYDAY EMERGENCY (EE)
Minor in Scale, Scope, Duration
Minor in Scope, Major in Scale &
Duration
Partial in Scope, Minor in Scale & Duration
DC-2: SEVERE EMERGENCY (SE)
Major in Scope, Minor in Scale & Duration
Major in Scale & Duration, Minor in Scope
DC-3: PARTIAL SMALL TOWN (PST)
Major Scale & Duration, Partial Scope - Town
DC-4: MASSIVESMALLTOWN(MST)
Major Scale, Scope, Duration - Town
DC-5: PARTIAL SMALL CITY (PSC)
Major Scale, Duration, Partial Scope - Small City
DC-6: MASSIVE SMALL CITY (MSC)
Major Scale, Scope, Duration - Small City
DC-7: PARTIAL LARGE CITY (PLC)
Major Scale, Duration, Partial Scope - Large City
DC-8: MASSIVE LARGE CITY (MLC)
Major Scale, Scope, Duration - Large City
DC-9: CATASTROPHE (C)
Major Scale, Scope, Duration - Several Pop. Areas
DC-10: ANNIHILATION (A)
Major Scale, Scope, Duration - Society
￼

This is a really good series

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLrYzzr8yja6Hg-KpTzAhRPje77jb5Y0kn


----------



## csi-tech

barbed wire, t posts, no trespassing signs and gates for my recently acquired 300 acre tract of isolation.


----------



## Blackcat

Idk if this counts but I just built a woodshed (still needs roof) and bucked up enough cords of wood to last us several winters.
And if I can post the picture I bet it will be upside down...


----------



## Blackcat

Its upside down... Sorry gravity works a little different this far north.


----------



## A Watchman

Blackcat said:


> Idk if this counts but I just built a woodshed (still needs roof) and bucked up enough cords of wood to last us several winters.
> And if I can post the picture I bet it will be upside down...
> View attachment 13116


So is it the pic or did you build the shed upside down?


----------



## Blackcat

A Watchman said:


> So is it the pic or did you build the shed upside down?


Har har hehe  No its my ipad. I dont have a computer so every image I post from my ipad comes out upside down.


----------



## Slippy

Blackcat said:


> Har har hehe  No its my ipad. I dont have a computer so every image I post from my ipad comes out upside down.


Thank God! Good to know its your IPad. (I started drinking right after my Pilates/Yoga/Spin class and thought I had passed out!) Carry on...


----------



## SOCOM42

Changed out all the food stores in the GHB's for new stuff, six days worth for each person.


----------



## 8301

Blackcat said:


> Its upside down... Sorry gravity works a little different this far north.


It's not upside down; it's just designed to be really easy to unload, wish my wood rack was easy to unload.

Kudos for putting the effort to build the rack and all of the other posts you've been posting.


----------



## bigwheel

Snagged another 20 round box of Winchester 150 grain for .30-30 fodder day before yesterday. Looked at .22 LR but didnt see anything special so decided to skip that. Bought two propane heaters. One fancy one which stands up tall and another that just bolts on top of the tank. That should come in handy for end of the world secneaios. Actually birthday presents for the wifey.


----------



## A Watchman

bigwheel said:


> Snagged another 20 round box of Winchester 150 grain for .30-30 fodder day before yesterday. Looked at .22 LR but didnt see anything special so decided to skip that. Bought two propane heaters. One fancy one which stands up tall and another that just bolts on top of the tank. That should come in handy for end of the world secneaios. Actually birthday presents for the wifey.


Ummm Big Wheel not sure when Wifey's birthday is....... but if you have a little time ya might wanna get a supplemental little present.....just in case the propane heater thingee doesn't win ya any of them brownie points. Just sayin......


----------



## Prepp(g)er

Slippy said:


> right after my Pilates/Yoga


liberal vegan hippie


----------



## Prepp(g)er

after an elderly neighbor was brutally mugged a few days ago i spent yesterday evening at the range running through 100's of .22s practising quick draw and defense shooting..had a blast. just placed an order for another "toy", a p22 target. giving the size and weight, recoil etc. i think my better half will be quite happy with it if she ever needs it


----------



## Smitty901

Eat some of our almost free eggs and gave away the over supply.


----------



## Seneca

I ordered a mid sized first aid kit for the jeep. It will replace the old military surplus first aid box that I have been using.


----------



## kevincali

Preps for the week. 

Last Saturday when the lady pulled out in front of me and totalled my truck, I had stopped earlier in the morning at a yard sale and picked up 3 boxes of wide mouth quart sized mason jars (mixed ball&Kerr) for 15 for 3 boxes. Original boxes too hehe. No lids but I have TONS of lids I picked up at a thrift shop a year or so ago hehe. 

Also picked up another set of trailer lights. My dog decided to chew on the corner of the drivers side. Damn dog.....wish I would have caught her doing it. Can't punish her after the fact. 

Been going to physical therapy for the accident. Learning some cool exercises for my ankle/foot. Could come in handy for a shtf emergency. Its still painful as all hell to move, but it'll get better. 

Found out the other party may be unlicensed and uninsured. Thankfully I have uninsured motorist/collision. My insurance will fix my truck and go after the other driver for reimbursement.


----------



## Sinkhole

Just received my new radio. Waiting on the Nagoya antenna and programming cable.


----------



## James m

Waiting on my Ham radio prep booklet, its a prep booklet so it counts! Already have two radios.

I'm in line at the grocery store and this black guy is threatening to bust someone's teeth out. Claims he was in the army but I doubt it. I don't even know who he was talking to but he got $1,100 out of western union. I live on a drug corridor. Meh looked like I could take him....


----------



## James m

Sinkhole said:


> Just received my new radio. Waiting on the Nagoya antenna and programming cable.


I have a baefong too. Just a warning, do not tighten the antenna too far! Mine loses reception now because it pulled some parts out of whack and its not seated properly. Just wanted to pass that along.


----------



## Snocam

Just oil undercoated both trucks...Ok, not a doomsday prep, but I like my trucks and don't want them to fall victim to our road salt. Also, took my little girl hunting for the first time. Great experience that words can't describe. We certainly have another prepper in the family.


----------



## Waterguy

Planning on 10 days in the woods with family, including 4 under the age of 13. Ordered more .22lr to hopefully keep up with their trigger fingers


----------



## Snocam

Nice waterguy. Get the kids out early. I did not grow up in a hunting family, but things will be different for my kids.


----------



## spork

The wife and I took a 19 mile trip on our "get home bikes" today. We both had the day off and decided to take a ride and see how we did. We didn't take the actual route, but my wife would need to ride right at 20 miles to get home from work if for some reason her car wouldn't start. I have a bit further at 25 miles, but today was a good test run. We both had our get home bags plus a little bit of extra gear for bike maintenance (which luckily we didn't need along the way). Several of the miles were on sand/gravel roads. While we didn't set any land speed records, I felt like we did pretty decent for our first run through. Its been a couple years since I road anything near this far, and this year we had only been on our bikes a couple of times and probably not any more than 5 miles either of those times. We made a fun day of it, had lunch at the local castle on top of the hill and even saw 6 wild turkeys during a stretch by the river. I'm hoping we can try it again before weather gets too bad this year.


----------



## Waterguy

I am gearing up for deer camp, so I guess it's not fair, but I "burnt in" my titanium wood stove for my tipi. 8 man shelter and stove are less than 20 pounds together! 

I fixed/upgraded several things on the camper and BOV. Whatever S hits the fan in the next two weeks, I won't know or care about for a while!


----------



## Dirk

Get my generator serviced. Got a fire extinguisher at my BOL, and planted about 20 fruit trees.


----------



## A Watchman

Dirk said:


> Get my generator serviced. Got a fire extinguisher at my BOL, and planted about 20 fruit trees.


Glad you figured out the fire extinguisher application best for you. Sounds like you are making quick work of this prepping thing.


----------



## Deebo

Ordered a game saver food sealer, in preparation for my deer hunting next week. We throw out too much freezer burnt stuff.


----------



## sideKahr

Concentrated on medium-long term storage food requiring minimum prep today. Put back 8 cans each of beanless chilli, whole kernel corn, diced tomatoes, and black beans for a total of 32 man-days of dinners. Biscuit mix and T.P. too.


----------



## Broncosfan

Picked 275 lbs of pears to can. Will be very busy in a week or so getting it done.


----------



## warrior4

A couple days ago I figured I'd try out one of the Mountain House meal in a bags I hadn't tried yet. So far all the other ones had been fairly tasty so I was looking forward to trying another. For me however the Beef stew was a bit of a disappointment. It was a lot more potatoes, carrots, and peas than beef. The meat that was in there reminded me of the kind of small little bits of meat you get in a can of chicken noodle soup from Campbells if that helps. I was hoping for more of a gravy based meal and got more of a soupy based meal instead. Considering these are emergency rations if it gets to that point I won't be so picky, but I now know to maybe stock some of the other meals that I do enjoy. Good learning experience.


----------



## paraquack

That's why I stock cans (6-7 oz) of beef, chicken, and ham. They can make a tolerable meal into "Hey I could eat that if I had to."


----------



## JustInCaseTX

Snagged off Amazon for next to nothing. Just arrived today, even offered Prime shipping


----------



## Smitty901

Yesterday was the collecting the last of this years garden. Frost is here. Plenty of beets and potato's to last until next season.


----------



## paraquack

Ordered a new and much larger battery, mobile antenna, 12 VDC battery eliminator 
for my little Baofeng UV-5RE radio, and a speaker for my CDV-700 Geiger counter.
Nov. 7th is a hamfest close by, so I'll be out looking for another 2m mobile, base 
antenna and DC power supply for house use. 
And I printed up another batch of "no guns, no money" cards to hand out to businesses. 
View attachment 13256


----------



## James m

Snow flurries. Have to get things ready!!


----------



## Slippy

Mrs S went to shopping with her sisters and came home with a bounty of supplies;

Toothbrushes, Toothpastes, Dental Floss, multiple bottles of Vitamin C, Turmeric, Ginger, TP, Bandaids, Q-Tips, Soaps, Gun Oil and Solvent. We keep a few 5 gallon buckets of various non perishable items for hygiene and such but I started a new one, had an extra couple of Gamma Lids and a few buckets waiting to be used.


Cleaned up the Range and gathered a few ziplock baggies of 9mm and 5.56 brass. I also reinforced my dirt berm behind the backstop as some rains this year eroded part of the berm. Added about 15 loads of dirt with my tractor's front end loader and threw some grass seed out on top of the berm when I was finished. 

Now just sitting, drinking and watching football/NASCAR. Life is indeed good.


----------



## OctopusPrime

Mounted my rifle scope today and it looks darn good. Money well spent.


----------



## darsk20

It has been a home maintenance weekend with no end in sight. Deck, yard, driveway. This is why I went to school and have an office job . . . Right? To live the suburban dream!!!! They never told me when I was growing up that the nightmares are dreams too. 

Whining over. 

Sorry about the short rant.


----------



## Mish

I enjoyed life!! We all need a day to relax and enjoy what we have. 
Tomorrow will come no matter what. =)


----------



## Will2

I picked up a few things recently. Some triple A batteries, for my flashlight. I've been checking out the level 2 thermal lowers and uppers and find them to work really well. Also a few other small items Nothing really big. Lots of studying. The medieval European history course is teaching me a lot about natural building as my term topic is Construction and the Environment. Learning about medieval carpentry, masonry, and a few other things.

Had a good day in the gym also.


----------



## Seneca

Mounting HD bumpers and 9500lb winch to my Jeep...you never know it might come in handy.


----------



## sideKahr

Renewed my permit to carry firearms. Took eight minutes, twenty bucks, man-o-man I love Pennsylvania.


----------



## OctopusPrime

Snagged a deal on some candles! 96 candles, each burn for 3 hours, for 16 bucks. They were in the markdown bin. Originally for Jewish Sabbath ceremony, but hey now they are for lights out.


----------



## Seneca

Well to give you an update on the winch thing, I have 3 of the five boxes sitting on the deck so to speak, just waiting on a rear bumper and a fairlead. I'm stoked, but that pesky little voice in the back of my mind keeps telling me this is shaping up to be a lot like work...


----------



## 7515

Another 2000 rounds


----------



## whoppo

James m said:


> Snow flurries. Have to get things ready!!


Gotta get some milk and bread!


----------



## Sinkhole

Remounted my scope on my Marlin 336 in 30/30, to get it as low as possible and bore sighted it. It's my go to rifle, as "The State" has outlawed just about every detachable magazine, semi-auto rifle ever built short of the Mini-14/30 and we are also 10 rnd limited. Also fixed the spare tire on my truck.


----------



## bigwheel

i spent the day at the sports pub arguing with commie liberals trying to tell them how cool is the Trumpster and how Hildebeast will wind up in prison..if Obummer dont pull some strings with the DOJ and FBI etc.


----------



## tango

Good for you Bigwheel.


----------



## sideKahr

Storm windows and doors in. Leaves mulched. Bird feeder up. Garden hose drained and stored away and outside sill cocks shut off. Rock salt onto porch in containers. Car battery on trickle charger.


----------



## A Watchman

bigwheel said:


> i spent the day at the sports pub arguing with commie liberals trying to tell them how cool is the Trumpster and how Hildebeast will wind up in prison..if Obummer dont pull some strings with the DOJ and FBI etc.


Bigwheel, I am going to steal that one and try it... I like knowing who is on my side and who is pissed at me.


----------



## SOCOM42

Ordered a case of lamp oil, one gallon jugs.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Took my new 40 out to the range to see what we could see. Shoots straight. Blew the centre out of the target board at 10 yards. A keeper for sure. Picked up a couple of cases of canned peas, corn and beans to shore up the shelves and rotated out some pasta and sauce, corned beef and sugar and coffee. Nabbed some more pistol powder too. Sittin on about 12 pounds now but I'm usin it. Seem to burn a pound a month with practice so it would last a good while if push came to shove and things were rough.


----------



## Will2

Just a little practice with debris shelters.


----------



## Slippy

Will2 said:


> Just a little practice with debris shelters.


Pictures or it didn't happen! :icon_smile:


----------



## Prepared One

Picked up a 55 Gallon food grade drum for water storage. added 45 and 9mm ammo. Going to add more food stores this weekend and work with some of my preps in the BOB.


----------



## Slippy

A new Outdoor store opened up a few towns away so me and Mrs S went to check it out yesterday evening. Very nice store that had plenty of hunting/fishing/camping supplies. We picked up a new-fangled Knife Sharpener and some PMags. 

While we there we looked at some firearms. The attendants were very nice but when I asked to look at a Kimber 1911 45 acp, he handed me the gun without removing the mag and clearing the action. I made a big deal out of doing that and handed the gun back to him thinking he would get the message. I asked to look at a revolver and damnit, same thing. He never opened the cylinder so again, I deliberately checked it and tried a third time with a tacticool AR15 and the attendant handed it over without clearing it...Sad. 

People, be safe!


----------



## kevincali

Chopped firewood for an old man. I was hurting bad, but I'd rather hurt, to make sure this guy has wood for winter. He heats his home with his fireplace, not his furnace. 

Researching vehicle for sale. I think I found my next bov. 4x4 pre smog big block dodge. And it's manual. Best of all, I have an entire parts truck at my disposal. 

Also bought some OTC pain pills, bio freeze, and muscle rub to stock away. I'm hurting right now, but I'm thinking of post shtf. That bio freeze may just be the difference between being able to do daily chores or not in case of an injury. 

Also picked up some jock itch cream and athletes foot cream. Just in case. You never really know haha. I'd hate to be incapacitated due to an unbearable itch haha.


----------



## kevincali

A friend brought over a stainless steel sink I was going to install in my kitchen. It sat outside for months and months. Meanwhile my faucet in the house kept dripping and dripping. 

Finally got around to putting the Moen faucet from the stainless sink onto my kitchen sink. No more drip! And it has a sprayer! High class I tell ya! 

That concludes all leaky fixture repairs. 

Saving money is always a good prep!


----------



## paraquack

Now that I have joined the league of the hearing impaired and wear not one but two 
hearing aids, I realized how much they do for me. So I added over a year's worth of 
batteries for them. Since my wife uses the same battery for single hearing aid, I'm 
going to try and pick up 3 years worth for us. Fortunately the best used by date is 
mid 2019. Thank God Costco runs about 1/3 the drugstore price.


----------



## SOCOM42

Got in the case of lamp oil, fast delivery!
Oiled the bores of 3 m1 carbines, Marlin 1894 and a Walther p22.

Ordered some CR-1/3n batteries for some of the lasers plus more cr2032's.


----------



## Seneca

The Jeep is done for now. Rock bumpers and winch mounted and wiring done. It wasn't as tough a job as I thought it would be and it only took an afternoon to do.


----------



## 8301

Marinating my last 5 lbs of venison for making jerky. Time to get some more meat.


----------



## A Watchman

1 more months supply of various foods in different forms.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

New jeep and made a big batch of char cloth.


----------



## shoot2live

Since I haven't posted in a while, I've been busy making homemade bread, pasta, maintaining and replenishing our small food storage, cutting down on eating out by cooking every day, and trying to prevent Jak from overspending on new toys...the latter remains the hardest of all preps...


----------



## 8301

practiced the act of procreation in an attempt to expand my defensive forces..... just kidding, watched tv.


----------



## SOCOM42

Cleaned 12 oil lamps, trimmed the wicks and filled the fonts on those that needed it.


----------



## AquaHull

FOX Outdoors Photo Vest. ChiCom crap ,but it's like new and only $4


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Awesome stuff


----------



## James m

Got my amateur radio call sign. They spelled both of my names wrong including 'James'. It took me a few minutes to download chirp software and find the USB drivers, then I find that the USB cable Amazon sent me isnt compatible with anything past windows 7. Anyone have any ideas on that? Or a link to the new cable on Amazon??


----------



## AquaHull

"Gordon" headlamp. More ChiCom crap, but it was 2 dollar with batteries. I'll try it out diving tonight


----------



## 8301

8 more led bulbs. Really trying to get electric consumption down in anticipation of hooking the solar system up (if I can ever get the electrician out to certify the system) After all taxes and fees I'm expecting a $48 power bill this month since no ac or heat this time of year. I'm not changing my habits, just using more efficient devices.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Loaded 500 rounds of 40. 4.4 grains of titegroup with cci primers and 180 grain wolf projectiles. The perfect practice round. Some snap but very managable recoil. 

Looking at water. May go with distilled.


----------



## SOCOM42

James m said:


> Got my amateur radio call sign. They spelled both of my names wrong including 'James'. It took me a few minutes to download chirp software and find the USB drivers, then I find that the USB cable Amazon sent me isnt compatible with anything past windows 7. Anyone have any ideas on that? Or a link to the new cable on Amazon??


Try Ham Radio Outlet for a cable.

Nice thing is, you can call them up and ask for it.


----------



## kevincali

Brought home the new BOV. 74 dodge power wagon, 440/np435. This thing is a beast!















Gotta do some refining, but she should be up and running this weekend 

I'd work on her tomorrow, but I scheduled my GED math test and I will be visiting a friend on Friday, so Saturday or Sunday will be the days I'll be working on her.


----------



## A Watchman

Excellent Kev.


----------



## trevordd

I've got a great survival knife from this online store. I like its design a lot really. The blade is very hard and sharp, and the handle is very comfortable for me. Here it is:







What do you think about it?


----------



## tango

Who made it?
What kind of steel?


----------



## trevordd

Honestly, I am not very good at such things... It is sharp, and looks reliable. I just like it


----------



## DadofTheFamily

Quality, manual analog EMP resistant watch. On Amazon


----------



## paraquack

trevordd said:


> I've got a great survival knife from this online store. I like its design a lot really. The blade is very hard and sharp, and the handle is very comfortable for me. Here it is:
> View attachment 13382
> 
> What do you think about it?


Don't know how much you paid and if you're happy great. I looks a lot like the 
inexpensive knives sold on cable channels to resellers. I've got 6 myself, but 
more for barter than my own use. Mine were SS and were sharp enough to do
most jobs. The problem I've seen with inexpensive SS is that it is so hard, you 
have a difficult time sharpening them. The only thing I found that did a good 
job was a mill file. But the file only lasts last thru maybe 6 sharpenings. I 
found a file listed for SS but have'n tried it yet.


----------



## kevincali

Passed the MATH part of my GED. So math language arts, and social studies I passed so far. Next is science on Monday. Then I'll have my good enough diploma. 

Now I'm at the AAA office registering and insuring the power wagon. Should be hitting the road Sunday hehe


----------



## SOCOM42

paraquack said:


> The problem I've seen with inexpensive SS is that it is so hard, you
> have a difficult time sharpening them. The only thing I found that did a good
> job was a mill file. But the file only lasts last thru maybe 6 sharpenings. I
> found a file listed for SS but have'n tried it yet.


If you have blade that is hard to sharpen, get a diamond hone, it will do the job.
I have a homemade blade made out of D-2 steel and it is at 62 Rockwell c scale.
I use a diamond hone to keep an edge on it.
Made that knife in 1968.


----------



## SOCOM42

Refilled a 20 pound propane tank, back to ten filled.


----------



## Operator6

I picked up some more medical supplies.


----------



## Slippy

kevincali said:


> Passed the MATH part of my GED. So math language arts, and social studies I passed so far. Next is science on Monday. Then I'll have my good enough diploma.
> 
> Now I'm at the AAA office registering and insuring the power wagon. Should be hitting the road Sunday hehe


Way to go Kev!

This week for some reason it was Lubricant Week...not to be confused with motor oil Mondays...Anyway, Mrs S picked up some additional;

Transmission Fluid for our garage stores
Cooking Oil 
Gun Oil (Remington and Hoppes)
3-1 Oil
Oil of Olay...which I have no idea what it does but she uses it...


----------



## kevincali

Slippy said:


> Way to go Kev!
> 
> This week for some reason it was Lubricant Week...not to be confused with motor oil Mondays...Anyway, Mrs S picked up some additional;
> 
> Transmission Fluid for our garage stores
> Cooking Oil
> Gun Oil (Remington and Hoppes)
> 3-1 Oil
> Oil of Olay...which I have no idea what it does but she uses it...


Thanks Slippy!


----------



## James m

What is in it Kev? 360 440 or 426 maybe?? Is it standard??


----------



## 8301

Grew weary of the solar guy putting me off for making the PV wires for my system (I had contracted him for custom battery and PV cables 2 months ago), He made it sound like after Thanksgiving and the same for his electrician wiring the junction box so I hired another electrician, ordered a spool of PV wire and got the solar system up and running. I guess I need to call the solar guy and say goodbye. Heck of a nice guy but very poor customer service.

I'm pumped!!! This time of year I don't even need to be connected to the grid so I threw the breaker just to see how long I can stay off with this system.


----------



## tinkerhell

I stole all my son's 'Rockets', my neighbors down south in the USA might know them as Smarties. (dextrose and citric acid)

I'm going to add them to my next round of homemade MREs.


----------



## A Watchman

tinkerhell said:


> I stole all my son's 'Rockets', my neighbors down south in the USA might know them as Smarties. (dextrose and citric acid)
> 
> I'm going to add them to my next round of homemade MREs.


Odd, I thought Smarties was the Canadian name.... former Canuck co workers used to always talk about smarties....... never seen em for sale in Texas.


----------



## tinkerhell

A Watchman said:


> Odd, I thought Smarties was the Canadian name.... former Canuck co workers used to always talk about smarties....... never seen em for sale in Texas.


Up until 1 hr ago, I have never heard them called smarties before. Just saying.

And, I'm as Canadian as the helicopter, basketball, and the telephone.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Vaccume packed 3 really large elk livers and 3 elk hearts for storage, gonna butcher my cow elk tomorrow and clean out my game freezer. My friends don't like the organs so I scoop them up, it was a seriously large pile of meat, probably near 30 pounds.

Each year I defrost the freezer (runs on my solar system) and I layer the meat by year. So this 2015 elk will be on the bottom, the 2014 elk will be above that separated by a cardboard layer and the 2013 elk above that with any remaining 2012 elk at the top of the pile though I think we used all of that up but you never know.

Brag brag brag, I know but in case you wondered... Montana sucks, tell your friends!


----------



## SOCOM42

Made more money to spend 100% on preps.
Be putting all new tires on one Jeep this week.


----------



## bigwheel

Is that like whippets?


----------



## SOCOM42

bigwheel said:


> Is that like whippets?


Whippet was a track layer, did have road wheels.

We have smarties here.


----------



## 8301

tinkerhell said:


> I stole all my son's 'Rockets', my neighbors down south in the USA might know them as Smarties. (dextrose and citric acid)
> 
> I'm going to add them to my next round of homemade MREs.


All the smaller stores carry Smarties here in GA. We know what's GOOD.


----------



## kevincali

James m said:


> What is in it Kev? 360 440 or 426 maybe?? Is it standard??


Big block 440 and np435 trans with an np205 transfer case.

Crawled up a hill today in granny, just idling.

Today was a big day for her. New brake master cylinder, newer carb, new fuel pump, and a few misc odds and ends, and I drove her down the street and back, and up a steep hill.

Smelled like rodent piss as the motor warmed up, but I'm hoping a good degreaser gets it off.

Still have radiator to square away, and tie rod ends, some electrical, and check the brakes all the way around. Should be road ready next weekend (or sooner if I pass my science test for my GED).


----------



## tinkerhell

Top:Smarties in Canada
Middle: Rockets in Canada
Bottom: "Smarties" never heard of them until last night

A picture is worth more than I can explain.


----------



## A Watchman

Thanks, long heard about them..... never seen a pack sold in my area before.

Maybe Texans just don't need smarties? Let me get back with you on that one.... I will have to check with Bigwheel on this, as I am sure he will know.


----------



## Seneca

tinkerhell said:


> View attachment 13409
> 
> Top:Smarties in Canada
> Middle: Rockets in Canada
> Bottom: "Smarties" never heard of them until last night
> 
> A picture is worth more than I can explain.


I knew what smarties were, they're pixie sticks in a pill.


----------



## tinkerhell

Say hello to my little friends.


----------



## James m

You cutting down a cherry tree??

I went to tractor supply and picked up JB clear weld and took two of the small bones that are free. The JB weld was for the lattice that is on the screen door because it only fits behind the screen and not the glass for winter, so I glued it on the outside with the JB.

The Jeep is well. I just updated my license plates for my EZ pass for the toll road. Funny thing is that there is no 4x4 button, its supposed to be automatic. I guess when it slips it will detect. All I found so far was traction control.


----------



## whoppo

James m said:


> Got my amateur radio call sign. They spelled both of my names wrong including 'James'. It took me a few minutes to download chirp software and find the USB drivers, then I find that the USB cable Amazon sent me isnt compatible with anything past windows 7. Anyone have any ideas on that? Or a link to the new cable on Amazon??


go to Wouxun Software Download - Baofeng Software Download and scroll down the page to the USB driver info section.
Upgrading to Windows 10 loads the real prolific drivers... all the Chinese cable use fake prolific chips, so you need to reload the driver that doesn't care if the chip is real. You can download the driver from this site as well.


----------



## tinkerhell

http://www.amazon.ca/Sunforce-82156-Solar-Motion-Light/dp/B0052SF0LO

I installed one of these this weekend as a driveway light.

I told my wife that I didn't want to run wiring through the attic to the eaves. But secretly, I was thinking that this would come down in a SHTF scenario and get repurposed somewhere else.


----------



## whoppo

Ordered:
500 rds of 230gr 45ACP FMJ
250 rds of 230gr 45ACP Gold Dots
420 rds of LC M855 5.56mm

Picked up a new FNX-45 with a Viridian C5L... candidate for a new nightstand pistol.


----------



## poriggity

Ordered 1000 rounds 5.56, received 1000 rounds 9 mm, and 500 rounds of 12 gauge 00 buck.


----------



## kevincali

Worked on the power wagon over the past couple days. 

Today, passed the science portion of the GED test with an 84% which means I passed all 4 sections. Now to wait until I get the paper copy in the mail. 

Then, off to college.


----------



## paraquack

Went thru the house and garage photographing everything and everything no matter how trivial. All pix go on a flash drive and into the safe deposit box. I do this every daylight saving change to keep everything updated should I need for insurance claim.


----------



## Operator6

I picked up some betadine solution, Iodoform, and a few rolls of gauze. 10 ammo cans and a google chromecast. Ok yea the chromecast is not really a prep :joyous:


----------



## 6811

Upgraded the 10/22 with an integrally suppressed barrel.


----------



## alterego

Before the last load goes into the mill we baged up a bunch of Ziploc bags with soy beans about a half a bushel to put down in the basement with a rice and other beens.


----------



## warrior4

Forgot to put this up last week, but I paid off the first of my bachelors degree student loans last week. Just one more to go and now the money I had been paying to the first one goes to the second one. The money I had been paying to the second one goes into savings.


----------



## itsmeagain

Spaghetti, rice, sugar, all purpose flour, bread flour, and beans. All vacuumed sealed in Mylar bags


----------



## Dirk Pitt

Attended a Urban Warfare type of rifle class on Saturday. Wore the body armor the whole rig, all day. I am over 55 and I made it, I will admit I am not in the best of shape, but I did it. The next oldest person was about 35 I am guessing. This was a real class, not just out shooting tin cans, learned a lot. I was amazed at how much gear people had and fumbled with it all day. Lots of expensive everything, I give them credit for trying, but they need to do a lot more. I had one rifle malfunction and that was ammo related. It was my reload so I take the blame for that. I am no 3 gun shooter or combat vet, but I did OK and made It through the day without a heart attack. I guess that is progress!

You have to train guys (and ladies) not just with guns but all your stuff. This just happened to be some weapon training in my rotation this time. You really find out what you DON'T know and what DOESN'T work.


----------



## Arklatex

Went to Sams club and bought several bulk package of toilet paper. As always when in Sams I bought crap I wanted and didn't need. So now I own a set of "omni-wool" thermal base layer for the winter. If they live up to the hype I will add them to my winter get home bag.


----------



## James m

whoppo said:


> go to Wouxun Software Download - Baofeng Software Download and scroll down the page to the USB driver info section.
> Upgrading to Windows 10 loads the real prolific drivers... all the Chinese cable use fake prolific chips, so you need to reload the driver that doesn't care if the chip is real. You can download the driver from this site as well.


I got the new cable working but the chirp software doesn't want to open. I uninstalled reinstalled multiple times, then renamed the folder in x86 because it is 32 bit. The last thing I did in chirp was save a list of frequencies. But its awesome that I got the cable to work.


----------



## James m

kevincali said:


> Worked on the power wagon over the past couple days.
> 
> Today, passed the science portion of the GED test with an 84% which means I passed all 4 sections. Now to wait until I get the paper copy in the mail.
> 
> Then, off to college.


Yea Kevin I was just going to say go to college. What will you go for? Stay away from cupcake arts and degrees that are not relevant. And make sure that you REALLY study for the PLACEMENT TEST. Because if you score too low or mess up they put you in remedial classes which could cost you a year of your time. In my college anything below a class number of 100 or 99 doesn't even count towards your degree. It usually starts at number 105 for college level classes. I'm done with my classes at the end of May and maybe if I feel like it go on to a 4 year because I'm already at a college level and came so far already. Study....


----------



## TacticalCanuck

All that's gone on and I still don't have a 5.56 nato or 223 firearm. So that needs to change. Looked into a tavor. I just like bull pups for some reason. Would love a FN2000 but they be scarce. Then the standard m4 style. 

Justurd is a globalist and under the same payroll as your prez. He is gonna make a grab for sure. Best get mine and get to know it before he does.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

My prep today. My 8 year old came to me and said.."Dad can we practice bug out drills?" Mission accomplished. We went outside and practiced with the BB rifle a bit and I showed him how to set up his gas mask, ring the filter in place, and pull the plug so he can breathe. One day at a time.


----------



## Piratesailor

Arklatex said:


> Went to Sams club and bought several bulk package of toilet paper. As always when in Sams I bought crap I wanted and didn't need. So now I own a set of "omni-wool" thermal base layer for the winter. If they live up to the hype I will add them to my winter get home bag.


Great minds think alike... or fools never differ. I also bought a few bulk packages of TP.

One thread asked the question along the lines of "whats the most important prepper item?"...I said TP... think about it. Yes.. TP.

So on the front end of that equation I ordered a few bulk food items and #10 cans. I've done some of my own prep but also mix it up with purchased items. I need to do a bit more.

I also have realized that I don't have a very good method of cooking. I have plenty of bricks and would, if the SHTF, build a nice outdoor stove and oven. But that may not be realistic either. For one, do I have enough bricks, etc. So I'm looking at a rocket stove online as well as a solar cooker. Yes, I have a 3 fuel genset that currently runs on natural gas but all of that may not last. I have trees...

Looking at water the quantity is not an issue but filtering is always a challenge. I have the buckets and filters in my inventory to make a very good "berkey" type filtering system. But I'm also looking at buying one for daily use.

Dirk mentioned training. For a number of years I trained once a month but this past year I've slacked off. I haven't even been to the range in a few months. Shame on me.. I need to get back at it.

I did recently sort through all my canned goods that I have marked with expiration dates and rotated a bunch to be used soon.

Cooking is the key right now for me...


----------



## Kauboy

Picked up some Fish Mox and Fish Flex along with some blood stopper bandages from the local "survival" store.
Also ordered some "rapid result" strep tests from Amazon.


----------



## kevincali

Still working on the power wagon/bov. Sent radiator out to get an aluminum one made, Did tie rod ends, checked fluids, bled/flushed the brake lines until clear fluid came out, finished the power steering pump/lines, and started polishing the paint. My uncle brought over some cutting compound, and it worked great. 

Have an MRI to go to tomorrow to hopefully find out why my upper back and shoulders have a dull throbbing constant pain. 

But after I get back and down some more pain killers, I'll get back to the power wagon. I have to finish the valve covers/and exhaust manifold gaskets. Chasing an exhaust leak, and I'm hoping a simple gasket change will get her done 

One thing/one day at a time


----------



## Sinkhole

The Excalibur 9-Tray food Dehydrator my wife ordered just arrived. Time to start playing around with it. 1st up Banana Chips.


----------



## DadofTheFamily

IoSat tablets.


----------



## A Watchman

Operator6 said:


> I picked up some betadine solution, Iodoform, and a few rolls of gauze. 10 ammo cans and a google chromecast. Ok yea the chromecast is not really a prep :joyous:


Why Chromecast over Roku.....just curious....


----------



## Kauboy

A Watchman said:


> Why Chromecast over Roku.....just curious....


I prefer Chromecast over Roku myself.
Google designed the CC to be nothing but a streaming "adapter".
Your computer/tablet/smartphone would be the media player/remote control, and CC would just throw the media to the screen.
This allows full interaction with the media service from a mouse/touch and keyboard interface, which is worlds better than the hunt-n-peck typing using the Roku remote and on-screen keyboard.
We have Roku, and it "can" interface with your smartphone, but it's proven wonky at best, relying on 3rd party app support to really make it work.
Roku and Amazon Fire took the same route. Make a media device that will output to a TV that is controlled by a proprietary remote.
Google flipped it, and just created a streaming adapter that would cast anything from any connected device, and that device would serve as the remote too.
I can stream my ugly mug, via my smart phone's camera, to the living room TV while dropping the kids off at the pool in the master bathroom.
Can't do *THAT* with a Roku.
:bs:
:mrgreen:


----------



## A Watchman

Kauboy said:


> I prefer Chromecast over Roku myself.
> Google designed the CC to be nothing but a streaming "adapter".
> Your computer/tablet/smartphone would be the media player/remote control, and CC would just throw the media to the screen.
> This allows full interaction with the media service from a mouse/touch and keyboard interface, which is worlds better than the hunt-n-peck typing using the Roku remote and on-screen keyboard.
> We have Roku, and it "can" interface with your smartphone, but it's proven wonky at best, relying on 3rd party app support to really make it work.
> Roku and Amazon Fire took the same route. Make a media device that will output to a TV that is controlled by a proprietary remote.
> Google flipped it, and just created a streaming adapter that would cast anything from any connected device, and that device would serve as the remote too.
> I can stream my ugly mug, via my smart phone's camera, to the living room TV while dropping the kids off at the pool in the master bathroom.
> Can't do *THAT* with a Roku.
> :bs:
> :mrgreen:


I have to have cable for internet anyway, and am wanting to cut back and ditch Direct TV is why I was inquiring. I watch very little TV usually , but the kids and wife like some occasionally, usually a movie or a series show.


----------



## Prepared One

I only watch TV to keep up with the Kardashians.


----------



## Kauboy

A Watchman said:


> I have to have cable for internet anyway, and am wanting to cut back and ditch Direct TV is why I was inquiring. I watch very little TV usually , but the kids and wife like some occasionally, usually a movie or a series show.


We don't have a TV provider. We just get digital OTA on the antenna, and stream Netflix and Vudu.


----------



## darsk20

Picked up a pair of American made boots that I hope will last me the rest of my life. Good leather, sole and lining so they will take a while to break in.


----------



## Operator6

A Watchman said:


> I have to have cable for internet anyway, and am wanting to cut back and ditch Direct TV is why I was inquiring. I watch very little TV usually , but the kids and wife like some occasionally, usually a movie or a series show.


I bought it just to connect my kids tv to Netflix so we can stream all kinds of kids shows to their tv and control it from our phones, including the volume of the tv.

For all I know Roku could do that, I don't know. I was at Walmart and they were 35 bucks so the price was right.


----------



## spork

I was at Sams getting some groceries and came across a good deal on a Black Max Honda powered generator. 7000watt 8750 surge, electric start with a built in float charger. Retails for 999 but they had a display model for $629. I've been looking at generators for quite some time and for a new honda powered generator, this seemed to be too good of a deal to pass on. The best part is when I texted my wife about it, her first response was "Yay!" The only downside is, no money left in the budget this month for other physical preps. My garden has also still been going strong and I dehydrated a ton of tomatoes over the last couple weeks. I have at least one more batch to do, but probably a couple of batches depending on how soon the freeze comes here. While I had been out grocery shopping I did pick up a bunch of cans of chicken and finally found the keystone ground beef at my local walmart so I bought several cans of it (right before I bought the generator). Probably work on more organizing the rest of the month and make up a list of spare parts that I'll eventually want on hand for the generator.


----------



## whoppo

Scored another 100 rounds of 45 Gold Dots for free today! Right place, right time


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Kauboy said:


> We don't have a TV provider. We just get digital OTA on the antenna, and stream Netflix and Vudu.


Same here. We ditched cable altogether recently. Had just the basic package for years, but finally got rid of it. $35 a month saved.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

I picked up 10 cans of corn for 59 cents a piece. Added to my stockpile.

Also yesterday I checked my local Wally Mart for anything new in the ammo department. A nice find. .270 Winchester soft points off the shelf for $14.47. Perfect is made by Tula. Also noticed they are "rolling back prices" on .308, 40 S&W, and a few other various calibers. If you haven't made a run to Wal-Mart in awhile and you aren't opposed to buying from them you might want to check in with them.


----------



## kevincali

Got my GED in the mail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now on to bigger and better things.


----------



## A Watchman

Nice Kev.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Congratulations kev


----------



## phrogman

Not much, just bought some shelves to organize my small storage room. Makes it look cleaner and it is a lot easier to access everything I such a tight place.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Yesterday I mulched all my browns and greens for the compost piles from the fall clean ups in my yard. We have a small lot, but we make the most of what we can. Two 100 foot oak trees litter us with leaves. My neighbors curse it and I see it as a blessing. By spring we will have plenty of good compost for all of our small garden free of charge. Just a little labor turning it a few times over the winter to keep the oxygen flowing and let it cook down.

Today I am going to do more of the same. Dead heads come off the hydrangeas and will go into the compost as well. Nothing goes to waste. I used to put 100 bags of yard waste a year on the curb for the city to take away. Now everything gets composted and ends up back in our garden or on our lawn for re-enrichment.


----------



## Prepared One

Added 9mm and 45 ammo. Installed 2 solar powered security lights. added can goods dry goods.


----------



## tinkerhell

Plissken said:


> I bought a used Remington 870 Shotgun...


I thought you were dead


----------



## James m

I ordered a Motorola 360 smart watch 1st gen.


----------



## Kauboy

Picked up a 6 gallon stainless steel bucket with locking lid to serve as another layer in my nested Faraday cage. Also, bubble wrap for insulated lining.


----------



## 8301

Picked up a ferocious coyote killer today. It's about waist tall and weighs about 300 lbs and is capable of helping to keep the weeds under control. Yep, I got a miniature donkey and they are well know to chase and even kill coyotes.

I just hope one of the trigger happy hunters in the area doesn't shoot it, it's shorter than most deer. Yesterday a hunter in the field across the road shot a 40 lb fawn. dumbass.


----------



## A Watchman

One of my sources had silver at 99 cents over spot...... placed an order. Picked up another two weeks worth of food for the store and a couple more 25 lb. LP bottles.


----------



## Will2

Studies continue, learning a little Spanish, and Medieval Construction Techniques. Also still doing a little Krav Maga practice, and Belegarth Medieval combat, fun stuff but actually sort of useful for melee weapons training.






Not really an accurate example of what I am learning but a pretty good starting resource sparing tomes of info

http://www.hlcollege.ac.uk/Downloads/craftpublications.html

I'm working mostly with grass, mud and wood right now, however, I have scheduled myself to start with some primitive stonecraft, using stone and mud later this week.

I am essentially researching how everything is constructed in the medieval period 900-1300 AD. So hopefully this will rank up my survival shelter skills a bit and hopefully facilitate me to build everything less than cruck level timber houses, that is if i don't need to craft percise wood pegs etc.. I might just be able to do something that can only improve as long as there is mud, grasses and trees around. No refined carpentry or stonework here just raw materials currently as I am working with only a knife and spade. This includes some aspects of material management such as copicing woods and forest management for resource development.


----------



## Deebo

Drained and tarped both swamp coolers. 
Pulled waterlines and waterhose, drained and put away. 
Used foodsaver for the first time this weekend. 
Repacked some frozen homemade soups and enchiladas. 
Goodbye freezer burned waste.


----------



## kevincali

Power shut off to do maintenance. City shut off the whole neighborhood. 

Good time to practice prepping/lack of electricity. I've done this before for a whole weekend, but I always had the option to flip it back on (never did) but now it is off and I do not have that option. 

I do have the ability to charge my phone via vehicle charger, so I won't be disconnected. 

This will be fun


----------



## PCH5150

I was on a cruise for the last 8 days. No internet, didn't watch T.V. Spent down time with a good book. It's actually not hard to get by without the internet once you just put it out of your mind and it's not really an option. Heck, I survived the fist 30 odd years of my life without it's existence. Driving home I stopped at the welcome center and grabbed a Tennessee road map, so I have an updated one if the grid ever goes down.


----------



## AquaHull

5 gallon blue green water container for $2.99, pair of Drawers,Cold Weather-Mans for $2.00, and a pair of Ultimate 50/50 wool poly long underwear for $1.50

The above with NERDS %6 sales tax


----------



## warrior4

Got a good workout in this morning. This afternoon got in some much needed range time with my pistol, then replaced what I shot and added to the ammo supply as well. Nice to have a gun store that was have a buy three boxes get the fourth box half off sale going on.


----------



## tinkerhell

Bought some natural jute twine for my various kits. Just learned over the weekend that natural jute fibers work extremely well with my flint and steel.


----------



## kevincali

Got the radiator installed in the BOV. Then drove down and got her aligned. Bought a set of temporary rims just to not have 16.5" rims that they don't make tires for anymore.

Been driving her around. Went on a 70 mile round trip and she did fine. Still have stuff to repair, but all in due time


----------



## Prepared One

Stopped and picked up a 5 gal. Jerry can for storage to add to the ones I have. Yes, I am rotating and using stabilizer Slippy! also picked up another solar powered security light I will install this weekend. Finally upgraded and installed a privacy fence this week across the back of the yard. Much better now. Higher more private fence and much stronger. May pick up some more ammo tomorrow along with can goods and dried potatoes. Something bad is coming.


----------



## cmoody72

Picked up a Digital Night Vision scope


----------



## spork

Picked up 1000rnds of .223 from LAXammo.com since they have a free shipping deal going on right now. Was 5.98 a box (new brass but can't remember the brand)...looks like they're sold out of that stuff right now, but that's the best deal I had seen for quite some time especially with free shipping.

Edit:
Heres the link for anyone interested

https://www.laxammo.com/ammunition/223-rem/armscor-223-rem-55-gr-fmj-1000-rds/27-1614


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Scored big time on 22LR at Walmart!!!

Winchester 1000 round brick of M22 for $54.43 all in after tax!!!

I haven't paid 5.44 cents per rounds for I can't remember how long. I feel like I just got laid.


----------



## noob2251

*new*

Joined prepperforum!


----------



## darsk20

Added to my arsenal an H&K VP9, and holy cow it can shoot!















200 rounds at 5, 7 and 21 yards. The flyers at the head were my first attempt at a double tap. Need more practice, which is always fun!


----------



## sideKahr

Put some things back: TP (of course), liquid soap, chlorine, peanut butter, a case of water, and 160 rounds .223 Remington.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Bought a heavy duty generator cable from an auction.


----------



## A Watchman

Placed a silver order and bought another flashlight and 100 batteries of various sizes.


----------



## Arklatex

Wally world was having a clearance on those big fancy candles in the glass. I picked up 8 of them for 2.50 a piece. SHTF casa de Arklatex will smell like vanilla for awhile! 

I also added some poly-pros and my sleeping bag to the ghb. Back up over 20 pounds again... Price you pay when it starts getting cooler.


----------



## whoppo

Ammo bonanza day.
1000 rds Speer Lawman 45 auto, 230gr, TMJ.
750 rds FM new 9mm, 124gr FMJ.
250 rds FM new 45LC, 250gr XTP.
840 rds LC M855 5.56mm

We will be at the range for quite a while this coming Friday


----------



## kevincali

Ordered brake parts for the BOV. Gotta install when they get here. But I've been sick for a couple days. Stomach flue of sorts, and now horrible headache. Thinking dehydration. But I've been drinking plenty of liquids. 

Got some free toiletries from a church giveaway. They were going to give me toilet paper, but I passed. I should have taken it. 2 rolls, 1 night because of the bug. 

Tomorrow will be better!


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I haven't prepped much all my funds have been going towards Christmas preparations. Pretty much done and ready just need to do some wrapping.


----------



## whoppo

kevincali said:


> Ordered brake parts for the BOV. Gotta install when they get here. But I've been sick for a couple days. Stomach flue of sorts, and now horrible headache. Thinking dehydration. But I've been drinking plenty of liquids.
> 
> Got some free toiletries from a church giveaway. They were going to give me toilet paper, but I passed. I should have taken it. 2 rolls, 1 night because of the bug.
> 
> Tomorrow will be better!


Feel better man... lotsa water, lotsa rest.


----------



## kevincali

whoppo said:


> Feel better man... lotsa water, lotsa rest.


Thanks whoppo!

Yeah it's passing. Still headache, but it's getting less and less intense.

Got my brake parts for the BOV. Had to press out the lug studs to get the drum off. Not having a press, I used a friends. Broke it! So used another friends. Broke it too!! Both 20ton.

That was yesterday. Today I rebuilt the wheel cylinders, and put new shoes on. Waiting on wheel seals so I can pull the inner bearings and repack them. Driving to Indiana and down into Kentucky springtime next year, towing another truck, and want the front brakes SOLID!

The suspense is killing me! I want to drive my truck with good brakes for once! (Not that drums are "great" by any means, but shoes with liner on them are better than metal on metal!)


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I rested. Napped. Helped kids with homework. Went for a hike. We got snow now so I figured I should try my boots out make sure everything is still sealed tight. Cooked food the whole weekend from the pantry to see how that would go. Went just fine. With no power or supply chain we will eat just fine.


----------



## Prepared One

Picked up 1300' of barbed wire. Got a pump kit for my 55 gallon water storage barrels. Added more 9mm and 5.56 ammo


----------



## PrepperFF712

Sharpies, headlamp, Fire escape ladder. Did some volunteer work for the local fire department.


----------



## tango

For info---
Found a Quaker oatmeal, 1.8 oz serving that you microwave, in my camper on Sat 11-21--, that had a best by date of June 14.
cooked it for breakfast, and it was just fine.
I keep those in my stores.


----------



## PaPrepper6

Picked up 100 rounds of 9mm yesterday.


----------



## SOCOM42

Refilled a 20 pound propane tank.
Got large container of none dairy creamer for stores.
New Samsung flat screen for watching movies post SHTF, or if the power goes out.


----------



## hawgrider

Skinned and quartered a whitetail. Slice, grind and to the freezer tomorrow.


----------



## lbrose

I had the car tuned, oil changed and generally winterized. Prepped to be snowbound for a month or two if necessary.


----------



## SOCOM42

kevincali said:


> Thanks whoppo!
> 
> Yeah it's passing. Still headache, but it's getting less and less intense.
> 
> Got my brake parts for the BOV. Had to press out the lug studs to get the drum off. Not having a press, I used a friends. Broke it! So used another friends. Broke it too!! Both 20ton.
> 
> That was yesterday. Today I rebuilt the wheel cylinders, and put new shoes on. Waiting on wheel seals so I can pull the inner bearings and repack them. Driving to Indiana and down into Kentucky springtime next year, towing another truck, and want the front brakes SOLID!
> 
> The suspense is killing me! I want to drive my truck with good brakes for once! (Not that drums are "great" by any means, but shoes with liner on them are better than metal on metal!)
> View attachment 13647


Kev, use a large hammer and beat the outside diameter of the drum, rotating it as you strike.
Has always worked for me for over 40 years. 
They get really corroded here with road salt exposure.


----------



## kevincali

Got to try that new "brass" flavored Gatorade. Tastes like MONEY! Hehe.









Went to the outdoor range and it was closed due to fire hazard. So I did some tooling around. On the way back out, I stopped, got out, and happened to be right on top of all this brass. 207 .40 cal (211 including the slightly bent ones) 5 9mm, 14 7.62x54, and some .22lr just to throw into the scrap bucket just because it was there. Also picked up about 10 (13 including bent ones) unfired 22lr (older. It'll be "last resort" ammo in my bolt action) and an unfired 7.62x39.









Not too bad a day. Didn't get to fire any weapons, but collected some brass. Next, I'll be collecting lead


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

I just started getting serious about prepping in the last couple of weeks. 

Since then I have bought a wind/solar up Red Cross AM/FM/Weather Radio Flashlight w/USB charger, started looking at what I have on hand like food, TP, bottled water, knives, First-Aid supplies, etc. and began setting some things aside and storing some water in 2 liter bottles. (I actually cleaned out some cabinet space to do it!)
I put away some granola bars, fruit breakfast bars, a few snacks and a few packets of single serving instant coffee. I found a lighter and some matches and tossed them in a pack, as well as a multi-tool with a small LED light on it. I also put my small First-Aid Kit in the pack.

I ordered a Baofeng UV-82 ham radio (I already have my Technician Class license), and a study guide for the General Class.

I bought a couple of books: The Survival Medicine Handbook and the SAS Survival Guide.

I have an old ALICE pack (no frame though) that I might use as a Bug Out Bag, but right now I'm more into getting set up to hunker down in my current home since it is paid off and I don't have a Bug Out Location anyway. I do want to put together a good Get Home Bag though.
There is plenty of room in the attic to put some things that won't be bothered by temperature, like a TP stash or other non-food items. I'd probably want to make sure that they were protected from wasps, bugs, rodents and squirrels just in case they find their way up there.

That's where I'm at right now. I don't have a big budget to put a lot away all at once, or to buy the guns that I want to get, but something is better than nothing.


----------



## phrogman

Bought a 20 pack of 3M N95 face masks.


----------



## Smitty901

Up at 0430 great coffee with the dog. Looking out over fields that were combined last month. Very cool misty rain. Watching a man that hunts our land walking out in hopes of a nice deer.
My prep today will be to give thanks for it all. To enjoy a cup of coffee with my wife when she wakes up. Then clean some guns never know when the good times will end. It pays to be prepared.


----------



## spork

Spending the day with family. One of my brothers and one of my sisters lives too far away to make it this year, but the other 2 will be there. It always makes for interesting conversation. One is also a prepper, the other....is not lol. Maybe one day soon she'll wake up. I did pull the trigger on a couple of new 55gal water barrels. I have several others that are recycled barrels that "should be safe" to drink from, but the 2 new ones will be the first ones used, the others will be delegated to other non-potable things like cleaning/washing. HAPPY THANKSGIVING everyone!


----------



## Prepared One

While watching football and waiting on Turkey later today I am going to clean the back tool room of the garage and organize. I can gain much more space for tools and preps once I get that done. Did I mention Turkey and Football?


----------



## Smitty901

Prepared One said:


> While watching football and waiting on Turkey later today I am going to clean the back tool room of the garage and organize. I can gain much more space for tools and preps once I get that done. Did I mention Turkey and Football?


 Bit off subject but today I will watch the Packers play the Bears. Retire the number of a man that loved to PLAY football. 255 regular season games in a row include post season 275 never missed a start. Played for years with pro protection took a beating. Favre like him or not IRON 
man did not know how to quit.


----------



## Will2

kevincali said:


> Got to try that new "brass" flavored Gatorade. Tastes like MONEY! Hehe.
> 
> View attachment 13679
> 
> 
> Went to the outdoor range and it was closed due to fire hazard. So I did some tooling around. On the way back out, I stopped, got out, and happened to be right on top of all this brass. 207 .40 cal (211 including the slightly bent ones) 5 9mm, 14 7.62x54, and some .22lr just to throw into the scrap bucket just because it was there. Also picked up about 10 (13 including bent ones) unfired 22lr (older. It'll be "last resort" ammo in my bolt action) and an unfired 7.62x39.
> 
> View attachment 13680
> 
> 
> Not too bad a day. Didn't get to fire any weapons, but collected some brass. Next, I'll be collecting lead


Bear in mind I'm sure you aren't an idiot, but the unfired rounds may very well have been fired but are misfires that the primer didn't work on, i.e. duds.


----------



## Will2

"Dirt Road Cowboy"
Good basics, good to see you got a good UHF/VHF, I almost want to put down the 50 to upgrade my GT3 (previously got it after a UV5R went missing) No excuse to get one ATM though.

I know you want good snacks for your 72 hour kit, but you might consider getting a couple bags of rice and flour, as that will maybe cost $40 if that and it will cover you for 2+ months.

Wow you bought books  SAS survival guide and others are easily available online.


-------


I've been doing more experimentations with Shelter construction, spent part of Thursday working on a wattle and daubish mudwall for a shelter. Also been munching on naturally acquired pine nuts today. In all though haven't been up to much. Winter is just around the corner, had our first snow fall, freezing rain today. Still sleeping outside is nice and cozy. In the shelter I'm working on it was definitely doable, not sure if it will be that way. Only real issue when you have a MSS is how you approach keeping your face warm. I also figured out you can make cisterns from Clay pits that hold water pretty well, that can be a side effect of daubing up wattle.

Of course I've been keeping an eye on current affairs. The Turkey Russia row is of major interest right now. So are oil prices.

Yeah my main "prep" is mostly just experimenting with shelter construction using deadfall and mud and grass, and any other odd materials I find. Ill see about posting up some more picks closer to the end of the term. second week of december. Its a little more than debris shelters but not nearly enough, I will die if I don't get this done put into it. The MSS and a shelter combined make for pretty good conditions. Bear in mind I am not really into burning anything for heat, but with it, I would think my setup would work well as a reflector.


----------



## bigwheel

I prepped last night by sampling another can of the beef stew from the stash in the prepper shack. It was pretty good and a buck a can at Dollar Tree. I tried one before a few months ago and it gave me a little gas. This one was ok. I guess it needs a little aging to make it fittin. What is textured vegetable protein?
https://www.dollartree.com/Southgate-Beef-Stew-15-oz-Cans/p313719/index.pro


----------



## Arklatex

bigwheel said:


> I prepped last night by sampling another can of the beef stew from the stash in the prepper shack. It was pretty good and a buck a can at Dollar Tree. I tried one before a few months ago and it gave me a little gas. This one was ok. I guess it needs a little aging to make it fittin. What is textured vegetable protein?
> https://www.dollartree.com/Southgate-Beef-Stew-15-oz-Cans/p313719/index.pro


It's processed soybeans.


----------



## spork

I don't know if you've ever tried any of the stuff from thrive(freeze dried) but their Bacon TVP is actually pretty good. Expensive, but good. 
Bacon TVP Food Storage Meat
Never tried anyone elses, cause honestly, I like eating meat, and at least the freeze dried stuff costs way too much for my budget!


----------



## kevincali

Will2 said:


> Bear in mind I'm sure you aren't an idiot, but the unfired rounds may very well have been fired but are misfires that the primer didn't work on, i.e. duds.


I checked the bottoms and no striker marks apparent.

And for some reason my Remington 511 seems to fire other people's duds. Like maybe their pin didn't hit just right 

As far as preps for today, got my wipers working on the BOV. Hooked up the heater core and had heat for a few minutes. Then core popped.

I have one for my other truck I'll use for now. Can't wait for delivery on a new one, so I'll use the newest one for the other truck which is more sentimental.

It'd be nice to have working wipers AND heat.


----------



## 6811

Sent the Beretta 21a barrel away to get it threaded to fit a small suppressor. Hoping to turn it into an effective back up pocket pistol.


----------



## SGG

Got the gf interested enough about prepping that she actually started looking into some stuff on her own. Big deal for me! Proud that she is actually taking me/this (somewhat) seriously


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

I found out that my son (27yo) and my brother are both starting to get into prepping. None of us knew about the others.

For me, I put away a year's supply of contact lenses and some more water. I also found a better bag to use for my GHB. It's a very inconspicuous gym bag that would hold what I'd need to get back home (24 hours or so). Just need to patch and reinforce a few seams.

Did some more studying for my General Class HAM license.

Still looking at CCW options, too.


----------



## Montana Rancher

My forced air NG furnace misfired yesterday, I was laying in bed about 5am and I heard it kick on and not start.

Bless my wife who has at least 3 more layers on her side of the bed and didn't even notice, but I degress

Its been a bit below normal temps here lately and so the furnace runs about every 15-20 minutes each hour, so when the fan kicked in and the heat didn't start, I knew it was a problem.

So I got out of bed, reset the furnace and it kicked in just fine.

But the real sorry begins as I just put in a high efficientcy wood stove in my basement and testing it I found that the new stove puts off so little smoke that my typical ceramic chimney will not heat up to create a draw.

So my prep of the week is installing a 4" steel pipe into my old chimney, as the metal heats up quicker and creates the draw.

I don't have any problems with my 18' chimney most of the year but the big problem comes when the temperature dips around ZERO.


----------



## Kauboy

Ordered myself a Morakniv on Amazon black Friday special, and one for my wife's stepfather. Both will likely find their way into BOBs.
Got an awesome new gun belt for my b-day from Daltech. Probably the best belt I've ever owned.
Getting ammo for Christmas from the in-laws.
It's been a good week.


----------



## tinkerhell

Montana Rancher said:


> My forced air NG furnace misfired yesterday, I was laying in bed about 5am and I heard it kick on and not start.
> 
> Bless my wife who has at least 3 more layers on her side of the bed and didn't even notice, but I degress
> 
> Its been a bit below normal temps here lately and so the furnace runs about every 15-20 minutes each hour, so when the fan kicked in and the heat didn't start, I knew it was a problem.
> 
> So I got out of bed, reset the furnace and it kicked in just fine.
> 
> But the real sorry begins as I just put in a high efficientcy wood stove in my basement and testing it I found that the new stove puts off so little smoke that my typical ceramic chimney will not heat up to create a draw.
> 
> So my prep of the week is installing a 4" steel pipe into my old chimney, as the metal heats up quicker and creates the draw.
> 
> I don't have any problems with my 18' chimney most of the year but the big problem comes when the temperature dips around ZERO.


I open the window next to my stove when lighting a fire, it seems to help establish an up draft


----------



## Renec

Had a Chirp programming class for the group. Had twice as many as expected show up..it was a bit overwhelming! Ran into issues with the new CHIRP build and my programming cables. Still working thru those this am. Got a bunch of the new hams up and running programming their own radios, which is a good step toward putting the "technician" skill into their tech licence class. Next class will be programming continued and basic tech tools everyone should have and the skill set to use them.
Considering getting my General class licence in January.
Spent a few hours brainstorming with a few friends on what direction we need to get the commo group moving in,and what the Goals,both near and far should be. And how best to get the CPT teams to integrate together. All-in-all it was a good day,despite the setbacks.


----------



## spork

Dicks Sporting goods has a Simmons scope for 49.99 then you get $40 back via mail in rebates. Simmons 3-9x40 Matte Truplex Rifle Scope | DICK'S Sporting Goods so I bought one. Also finished making a rocket stove last night and tried it out. Didn't cook anything, just did a trial run. This is the one I built. ROCKET STOVE: Build one with a #10 Can and Some Scraps!.


----------



## Will2

Do you think this would be good for small space heating also or just cooking?


----------



## spork

It's pretty smokefree, but I don't think I'd want to use it indoors, and outside there are probably better methods of heat. The big plus is being able to cook using very little wood. They do put out some decent heat, but btu's are btu's and you're gonna have to consume plenty of wood to make plenty of heat no matter how efficient it is. Maybe a larger version? I've seen plans for much bigger ones on you tube and other places as well. Guess it just depends on your intended use. It was very cheap to make. Had the cans and insulation already so it was just a little time.


----------



## Will2

Do you think a multitool will be enough to craft one?


----------



## ndfan62

Yesterday I bought a couple packages of Mountain House meals. Today, I will buy some bottled water. I am just starting out. I believe food and water are my main focus, but I have purchased other "tools".


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I maintained my cool. A feat both heroic and humbling.


----------



## Renec

Participated in the scheduled 2 meter net last night.Had a record number of check ins for our area. Working our what bands work best to reach each local group (weather and terrain are huge issues). Put together the curriculum for 2 more classes that I'll teach this month. And worked out the driver issues for those damn Baofeng programming cables! LOL! now all of them should work for everyone in the group!


----------



## nevrdun

Sooooo....that would be "bug out spray"?


----------



## nevrdun

I finally bought my first M&P 15. Can't wait to try it out


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

Renec said:


> . . . Considering getting my General class licence in January. . .


Renec, have you seen this guy's site yet? General Class Ham License ? On-Line Help for Your Self Study | Ham Radio Answers! Especially for Newcomers
I've been watching his videos as I study for my General license. The videos are pretty good (they're free), and you can email him and ask him questions about the material, too.


----------



## alterego

nevrdun said:


> I finally bought my first M&P 15. Can't wait to try it out


Good luck with your new rifle. Good luck be safe.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

I bought 5 AK mags. I don't even own an AK. I guess we all know what that means. :armata_PDT_36:


----------



## alterego

Since gas is cheap we bought 90 gallons and are keeping it in my big steel tank. We put a little stable in it and I am going to do my best to cycle it in and out and keep the tank full.


----------



## kevincali

Still working on the BOV. Put in a bench seat to replace the rickety buckets. Then got the passenger side door to open from the outside. Swapped the door lock knobs from some skinny aftermarket metal to original plastic to eliminate that rattle. Did some more stuff, but nothing mentionable. 

As far as preps, picked up some more toiletries, and smell good stuff hehe


----------



## A Watchman

nevrdun said:


> I finally bought my first M&P 15. Can't wait to try it out


Congratulations nevrdun, I saw your previous post on beginning prep supplies and you are starting out right. But, I must caution you about the M&P purchase, once you complete your try out........ you will have opened up a new journey, one which has no path back. Enjoy!


----------



## Prepared One

On Sunday I began cutting 5/8" sheets of plywood to size for the windows. ( Along with pulling down the X-Mas stuff from the attic. ) I will start storing enough to cover windows. Twofold in use. Hurricane and controlled entry to house. I plan on mounting them inside in grid down and outside for Hurricane. Wont stop em if they want in but it will slow them down and maybe control entry.


----------



## ndfan62

Picked up a Sig P250 for my concealed carry.


----------



## SGG

Bought some knives cheap on flea bay









I recently saw someone post "2 is 1 and 1 is none"...so I bought a few.


----------



## Will2

I've found the saw blade on combat knives is incredibly useful for shelter building, particularly cutting grass for use for thatching or insulation.
Oddly it cuts way better clumps of grass roots than the blade, its also way safer.

I haven't been doing to much of anything, went grocery shopping today and got a little too much most likely but good buys, I leave in a little over a week for winter break. I am doing more shelter building practice, and learning, example in a TIPILEANTO you can also build in a roof that will be much easier to weather proof than trying to proof a cone at the top. For example mud/daubing the sides of a tipileanto can be done fairly easy as the weight is evenly distributed at an angle in the wattlish lattice of the sides of the tipi, however, when getting up above 5 ft it becomes more complex due to the angle requiring you to lean on the leanto as well there is this sense that it won't really work really well and place way more weight on the area due to it being the least supported part and most drawn by gravity. To get around this placing wood sticks/stakes to form a "flat roof, and daubing that allows for the weight to be distributed across the entire structure as opposed to just one section of the leanto.

This was my revelation today. I plan on taking some pics of the finished shelter right before I leave for winter break.

I am not sure if I will be back, but If I come back it will be around I am guessing 0 degrees due to snow insulation, essentially a snow house with a wattle and double mud/log shelter underneath.

I really want to get into a field school in mexico for the winter. I hate cold.
These are some older photos

http://s2.postimg.org/4mbjlfr7t/1448228683873.jpg
http://s2.postimg.org/c0wa02npl/1448228684261.jpg
http://s2.postimg.org/mmg5c2u15/1448228685214.jpg
http://s2.postimg.org/xttkxxksp/IMG_20151107_150056.jpg

Hopefully get up some new photos with the mudwalling soon.

Also if you like spicy indian food I have fallen in love with another of Haldiram's Nagpur foods products

Boondi it is like $1.39 per pack here in Canada. Not sure if it is available in the US it is imported into Canada from India by Quality Foods Canada. Essentially it is 2000 calories of chickpea balls of chickpeas and flour with oil and salt plus a wonderfully spicy raita masala spice mixture with cumin salt red chili and black salt. The packs fresh last for 2 years, and in term of rations these are pretty good, tastey and can be made into a great Boondi raiti soup with powdered milk.

These are now definitely in the will continue to buy category along with the Haldiram's bhel puri. Awesome product for relatively low cost.

It is like this pack but nearly twice the size at 350g instead of 200g

http://www.amazon.com/Haldiram-Boondi-7-06-Ounce-Pouch-Pack/dp/B0024V5MQU

Note though that 5 here would cost like $7 canadian or perhaps 5$ american --- which is WAY cheaper than amazon.com is selling them for.

It seems in the US they are packaged in 7 and 14 oz packs I think that these are 12 oz whatever 350g is. and they cost 1/4 the price here in Canada as amazon is selling them for.

Plus a 10% student discount..

however there other products are selling for 2x the price for less weight http://www.amazon.com/Mirch-Masala-...ie=UTF8&qid=1449013294&sr=1-2&keywords=boondi
http://www.amazon.com/Udupi-Snacks-...ie=UTF8&qid=1449013294&sr=1-3&keywords=boondi

I find it so hard to believe that they are selling for 8x the cost in the states... wow.

I'd try to import from India if for a large supply.

I just got to say, wow just wow at this website http://www.m4040.com/Survival/DollarSurvivalKnife/Dollar_Survival_Knife.htm

Ah there was also some quick starter kits on clearance so I picked up two of them.

http://www.zipfires.com/ca/american-grilling/zip-original-firestarters/


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

I pickled a big batch of jalapenos today. I bought a few pounds on the reduced produce rack a couple of days ago, and needed to do something with them, so I tested myself to see if I still remembered how to can produce.
Even after 30 years, the skill came right back! These probably won't be for really long term storage since I use a lot of jalapenos, but it's good to test your skills every now and then.

My wife doesn't get into canning (or the whole prepping thing, yet), but I used to do it a lot when my friends or I had a garden a long time ago.


----------



## Montana Rancher

I purchased a machine to make chlorine

MSR SE200? Community Chlorine Maker

I stock a lot of "pool shock" for making bleach SHTF but recently have found out that it is only good for year in storage and then it degrades.

This machine? will make chlorine from salt and electrcity

Sounds like the ultimate barter item SHTF, but I have always known how to buy low and sell high...


----------



## Boss Dog

found a "6" gallon bucket at work to go with the bucket toilet seat I purchased a long time ago. 
I saw it setting there and thought hey, not quite so far to squat!
This is something like the seat except mine is a tan color, I think... well fiddles, now I have to go dig it out to see what color it is. 
Amazon.com : Emergency Zone Brand Honey Bucket Emergency Toilet Seat : Camping Sanitation Supplies : Sports & Outdoors

Anybody have a recommendation of what bags to use? I'm hoping maybe large shopping bags or just regular trash bags.


----------



## tinkerhell

This is not my idea. A member on prepperforums mentioned this to me.

Instead of paying $36.99 for a replacement filter at the store, I rebuilt the old filter for about $7.50.

description:
- I destructively removed the top of the filter with my EDC knife.
- shook out the old activated carbon
- cleaned the filter with soap and water
- bleached it with the sanibrew cleaning I use on beer bottles.
- refilled the filter with 1 and a half containers of Aqua-Tech Activated Carbon at about $4.60 per container at Walmart
- I stuffed a coffee filter into the top to prevent the carbon from floating out of the filter
- ran water through the system to flush out any dust, didn't find any.
- ran more water through the system for good measure
End result: 
Before: the water tasted like tap water
After: the water tastes great. No flavor, no odour.

Now that I know this works, the activated carbon will be part of my preps.

Yes, I know that carbon does not purify or sanitize, I have other preps for that


----------



## ThePhychoKid

Hi, preppers, my highschool engineering group is doing a humanities project on clean water, and _*if you could take a quick survey about clean water*_, we'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Bought a BG Gerber compact Parang today at Menards. Sale price of $15. with a rebate of 5.00 final price $10.00.


----------



## Seneca

Ordered a KaBar, KaBar is making neck knives and I though it might be a nice item for a BOB.


----------



## sideKahr

Had some excess moolah, so I stocked some laundry soap, dish soap, case of beans, chlorox disinfectant, paper plates, garbage bags, and T.P. 

And although I have a lot already, I picked up another 160 rounds of .223 Remington. Recent events have me spooked.


----------



## PCH5150

I picked up this little gem I've been wanting for awhile. Took her straight to the range.


----------



## Kauboy

Seneca said:


> Ordered a KaBar, KaBar is making neck knives and I though it might be a nice item for a BOB.


Can you give a link to it? I've been looking for a good neck knife, and KaBar certainly exceeds the "good" qualification.


----------



## Kauboy

ThePhychoKid said:


> Hi, preppers, my highschool engineering group is doing a humanities project on clean water, and _*if you could take a quick survey about clean water*_, we'd greatly appreciate it!


Grandbury? Texas?
Tell you what, skip the survey, start an introduction post, and then start another just asking us the questions you have. We aren't keen on leaving ambiguous answers up to interpretation. Too many bad assumptions...


----------



## Smitty901

Firearm shopping, I surely do not need any more. But someone close to me must and I want to make sure they get the best.


----------



## SGG

Signed up for conceal carry license. Class is on the 20th.
Any advice or tips?

Also got a BOB ready. Not nearly all the right stuff but it's a start. Better than the NOTHING I had ready before









Not sure it's legible.
But if SHTF tonight, I'd be very happy to have it


----------



## GotWater?

I filled one of my 55 Gallon Collapsible Military Surplus Water Drums.


----------



## Will2

Montana Rancher said:


> I purchased a machine to make chlorine
> 
> MSR SE200? Community Chlorine Maker
> 
> I stock a lot of "pool shock" for making bleach SHTF but recently have found out that it is only good for year in storage and then it degrades.
> 
> This machine? will make chlorine from salt and electrcity
> 
> Sounds like the ultimate barter item SHTF, but I have always known how to buy low and sell high...


Very cool, I want to look into this thing in more detail.

Here is a demonstration
http://blog.path.org/2015/05/se200/

This actually raises an interesting secondary planning prep for people with pools... Purchase of a chlorinator that generates its chlorine with table salt.

See how much less the se200 costs compared to this pool equipment http://www.lesliespool.com/pentair-...dium=organic&utm_source=blog&utm_campaign=swg

http://www.pentairpool.com/products/sanitizers-intellichlor-salt-chlorine-generator-75.htm


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Bought some extra Wild Turkey 101 for barter ( but I drank It )


----------



## kevincali

Bought some upland and pheasant ammo for my 410 and 20ga. I'm putting back small game ammo. Gotta eat post shtf and preps run out.


----------



## Kauboy

SGG said:


> Signed up for conceal carry license. Class is on the 20th.
> Any advice or tips?
> 
> Also got a BOB ready. Not nearly all the right stuff but it's a start. Better than the NOTHING I had ready before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure it's legible.
> But if SHTF tonight, I'd be very happy to have it


It's a fine start!
Not sure of your overall goal for this bag, but I have a few general recommendations.
I'd recommend a pair of warm weather gloves AND leather work gloves, a few bottles of water, and a few food bars. Keep a jacket in the vehicle too.


----------



## Prepared One

Going to Brenham today on business and will stop in at a couple of gun shops. Looking at maybe purchasing a 380 as a back up gun. Hey! It's Christmas! Going to work on cutting more panels for windows. Ordered new holster and laser max laser for my Smith & Wesson Shield 9mm.


----------



## SGG

Kauboy said:


> It's a fine start!
> Not sure of your overall goal for this bag, but I have a few general recommendations.
> I'd recommend a pair of warm weather gloves AND leather work gloves, a few bottles of water, and a few food bars. Keep a jacket in the vehicle too.


My main goal was to have SOMETHING rather than nothing lol
That was what I came up with stuff I already had at home. Thanks for the advice, I'll be adding to it as funds allow. Stupid property taxes due


----------



## Seneca

Kauboy said:


> Can you give a link to it? I've been looking for a good neck knife, and KaBar certainly exceeds the "good" qualification.


Amazon has them though I ordered my through another outfit

Amazon.com : Ka-Bar 1117 Neck Knife, Black : Fixed Blade Camping Knives : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Smitty901

I cheated. Open Christmas present from daughter early. Polartec long johns with thumb slot on the tops. 97% pol 7% spandex.
I live in Wisconsin it is winter why in the heck should I wait. My old ones were wearing out.


----------



## Auntie

50 lbs of rice, more canned food and I cleaned the shelf off because the Orzo was on sale.


----------



## SGG

Bought another 50rd of 357mag. Also a #10 can of powdered honey


----------



## Renec

More dental work. Root canal


----------



## SGG

Renec said:


> More dental work. Root canal


Smart. But ouch


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

SGG said:


> Bought another 50rd of 357mag. Also a #10 can of powdered honey


I need to stock up on .357 rounds, too.


----------



## SGG

Dirt Road Cowboy said:


> I need to stock up on .357 rounds, too.


I'm stocking up on 158gr 357 FMJ Perfecta at wally world for $18 after tax


----------



## PCH5150

SGG said:


> I'm stocking up on 158gr 357 FMJ Perfecta at wally world for $18 after tax


I'll check that out. I also stock up standard .38 special cause it's cheaper, and can be used in the .357. When all else runs out, it's a HECK of a lot better than nothing.


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

SGG said:


> I'm stocking up on 158gr 357 FMJ Perfecta at wally world for $18 after tax


Is this an everyday price, or are they having a sale?


----------



## SGG

PCH5150 said:


> I'll check that out. I also stock up standard .38 special cause it's cheaper, and can be used in the .357. When all else runs out, it's a HECK of a lot better than nothing.


I have 100 rds of federal 38spl but it's light grain and really makes my gun dirty. Bought it cheap for practice ammo (and gf ammo) but I'll save it for when SHTF. I'll stick to the Perfecta 357 til then


----------



## SGG

Dirt Road Cowboy said:


> Is this an everyday price, or are they having a sale?


Every day price. $16.98. I can't stop buying a box every time I'm even close to a Walmart


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

SGG said:


> Every day price. $16.98. I can't stop buying a box every time I'm even close to a Walmart


I'll definitely be getting more soon then! Now, I just need to get a .357 carbine to go with my S&W Model 13-2!


----------



## SGG

Dirt Road Cowboy said:


> I'll definitely be getting more soon then! Now, I just need to get a .357 carbine to go with my S&W Model 13-2!


Yep I'll be looking into a 357 rifle. Will be nice using same ammo in both


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

SGG said:


> Yep I'll be looking into a 357 rifle. Will be nice using same ammo in both


Cheaper than rifle ammo, too, and good stopping power.


----------



## SGG

Dirt Road Cowboy said:


> Cheaper than rifle ammo, too, and good stopping power.


Ease and convenience of only having to stock 1 size cartridge!


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

SGG said:


> Ease and convenience of only having to stock 1 size cartridge!


It keeps your reloading supplies the same, too. You can also cut the brass down to .38 special when it gets worn from reuse. (Good for a .38 snub nose CCW revolver!)


----------



## SGG

Dirt Road Cowboy said:


> It keeps your reloading supplies the same, too. You can also cut the brass down to .38 special when it gets worn from reuse. (Good for a .38 snub nose CCW revolver!)


Good tip! I really need to look into reloading. I've saved all 150+ rounds I've shot so far
Easy peasy to save with a revolver&#128518;


----------



## A Watchman

After reading the thread about cargo pants being deemed tactical gear by the Nazi police, I stopped by the local Army Navy store and picked up a couple more pairs. Just out of pure spite.


----------



## Will2

All adminsitrative

added a GIS course that i had taken for a week or so a few years back. Need to decide on what course to drop.

I need to decide between

French 192B (the 4th french course) (which I will probably get screwed on - if I finish this my language requirement will be fullfilled I think maybe for my applied languages minor)
LS101 (just an introductory civil law course, no real prepping benefit I've taken law in highschool both Canadian and International Law plus some social history law courses and medieval studies law courses, sort of interested in this for years now, however not sure how it will help me at this point https://uwflow.com/course/ls101 )

An environmental history course by this guy https://uwaterloo.ca/history/people-profiles/dylan-cyr could have some prepping value
A history documentary course https://uwaterloo.ca/history/current-undergraduates/course-offerings#w16-203 I think it will be ubber cool to take a course on making historical documentaries as media is one of my hobby interests.

Anthropology of Tourism - I would like to get work in the tourism sector in the future in a tropical climate

And the GIS course which is really useful so I definitely want to take it.

I'm sort of leaning on dropping the legal studies course, as I don't really like having to be in court anyway. Or the french because I will probably get screwed on it anyway.

None the less I consider the GIS course registration for January to be the closest thing to a prep I've done in a while. Other than shelter construction.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

With Christmas around the corner all my funds have gone into getting that organized. Today I will work on my rifle and pistol shooting out doors at longer ranges. Probably stop by a LGS to see if there are any deals to look for. Need to get a case trimmer for 223. Gonna have a lot of brass to prep for reloading.


----------



## Smitty901

Taking a deep breath and relaxing a bit Sometimes that is needed. Taking 3 weeks off to clear my head enjoy what is important . Not giving up .
I will go to my favorite local gun store today not out of fear or need but because I want to. Stop at the shop and visit my bike.
Will work on improving light source for chickens, with shorter days they are laying few eggs. Winter has been slow coming work to do snow fence to get up. ATV chains on. good supply of wood in the house should it be needed.
I really have a itch to buy a nice 357 I don't need,


----------



## Slippy

Smitty901 said:


> ...
> I really have a itch to buy a nice 357 I don't need,


Your local Gun Store may have the Ruger GP 100 Match. Here's a link to Bass Pro to get a good idea on the price $799 for comparison purposes! It has a sweet trigger and nice sights. Let us know how it shoots and good luck!

Ruger® GP100® Match Champion? Double-Action Revolver | Bass Pro Shops: The Best Hunting, Fishing, Camping & Outdoor Gear


----------



## Piratesailor

Putting my Dillon 550 to good use.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

SGG said:


> Yep I'll be looking into a 357 rifle. Will be nice using same ammo in both


I went with a mares leg chambered for .357/.38 In a short tactical shotgun bag. Easy to carry lots of attachment options for ammo and attaches to Molly on other bags as well.


----------



## spork

Received some cheap thermometers from amazon today. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007FTSXZ8?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00. I attached a magnet to the back and am mounting them to fridges and freezers so I have a better indication of when I need to run the generator in a no power situation, instead of just guessing or going on a particular timed schedule. I made sure they used AAA batteries since I knew that was something I keep on hand. There were lots of cheaper ones that ran on button cell batteries, but those may be difficult to find in some situations.


----------



## SGG

TacticalCanuck said:


> I went with a mares leg chambered for .357/.38 In a short tactical shotgun bag. Easy to carry lots of attachment options for ammo and attaches to Molly on other bags as well.


Thanks I had no idea where to start


----------



## SGG

Starting slow but getting some stuff together slowly








About $15 
















Another box of the Perfecta 357 rounds too. Have over 300 rounds now.

Tomorrow my prep will be going to the range. My bro and his wife prep a bit too, will be there with rifles shotguns and some handguns too.
We have been discussing survival plans for different situations


----------



## SGG

TacticalCanuck said:


> I went with a mares leg chambered for .357/.38 In a short tactical shotgun bag. Easy to carry lots of attachment options for ammo and attaches to Molly on other bags as well.


Omg I looked it up....Beautiful gun. Just beautiful


----------



## 8301

Kicked the Cat, threw a ball for the dog, chased women and discovered an important fact.

Either women are getting faster or I'm getting slower.

The mini-skirt is a very functional article of clothing. With it a woman can run much faster, and because of it she may have to.


----------



## kevincali

Does helping another person prep count as a prep?

Long story short, I had a friend that needed a fairly large pepper tree trimmed off the garage roof and house roof. I had a friend that needed money (as do I) and since I'm still hurting from the truck accident, I've been on work restriction (lift nothing over 50#). I needed help, so I called my other friend. Together we chopped the pepper tree way back, my friend who helped me got the wood for firewood, and I made a few duckets. If I had a fireplace, I'd have taken some wood too, but I don't so I didn't 

BOV blew a head gasket. So the money from this job is already spent on head gasket repair. Bummer. Oh well.....


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Today I plan on hitting the range to practice mid range rifle with irons only and wrap it up with some 9mm pistol work at 25 yards. 5.56 is a little pricey here and Sks is still the cheapest centre fire rifle rounds. 1200 non corosive rounds for 319 to your door. That price would get me about half that in 556. 

Got the dies and shell plate to reload 556 a few hundred projectiles but no case trimmer yet. So that's on my to get list. Don't think my dremmel will do me much good there.....


----------



## Arklatex

TacticalCanuck said:


> I went with a mares leg chambered for .357/.38 In a short tactical shotgun bag. Easy to carry lots of attachment options for ammo and attaches to Molly on other bags as well.


Which one did you get? I'm looking at some for 2016 but haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## Arklatex

I replaced all wiper blades, topped off the windshield sprayer with winter mix and cleaned all headlight lenses for each vehicle in the casa de Arklatex motorpool. Checked the tires to make sure they're at correct psi. Also had to replace a belt on the daily driver so I picked up a spare and threw it in the toolbox just in case.


----------



## SOCOM42

Did monthly test run of the generators.
Finished putting all the food in the new refrigerator.
Some froze overnight being outside at 22 degrees.
Working on installing new wall mounted flat screen, taking a break here from it.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

I'm pretty psyched about this...

I think I'm at a pretty comfortable place (dare I say it) with my guns & ammo supplies. Its a very well rounded arsenal I think but I felt like something was missing so today I bought my 1st bow. Its a PSE Dominator 3D. Got a great deal on it and it shoots great. The sportsman club I belong to have a great group of guys that do a weekly 3D shoot. Couldn't let them have all the fun.


----------



## SGG

Shot some guns. My own gp100 and shot sks, 2 ak47s, .40, and .380.
Good fun practice. Plus talked and this property might be a good BOL. Belongs to step bro's dad. Decent lake stocked. Deer in the woods. Rural setting but not terribly far from city
















Gf went shopping alone and came back with a few prep items. All on sale cheap, long expiration date. Pretty happy she's willing to spend a few bucks without prodding, considering I literally just started getting serious about prepping


----------



## whoppo

First Sunday of the month: 
- Clean and lube any firearm that hasn't been shot, cleaned and lubed in the past month.
- Check batteries in all firearm lights/lasers, replace as needed.
- Touch up any needy blades with the ol' Lansky rig.

Other than that, slept until 9am, lounged around in bed until 10:30am and did nothing else resembling work.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Elzetta light mount and 275 lumen streamlight on my 12 gauge.
Brass Stacker front post on my 9130 scouterized Mosin.
Found a dozen dried meals that will keep for a few years for a buck a piece at a discount store.


----------



## PrepperFF712

Generac GP7500E Generator today. Installing a new transfer switch/panel next week.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Arklatex said:


> Which one did you get? I'm looking at some for 2016 but haven't made up my mind yet.


Rossi. Henry was beautiful but heavier and 400 more. I don't know how they justify it. But I can't. The Rossi has been stellar though and while it's not quite broken in with maybe 200 down the pipe it is a pure joy to shoot. Had to replace the rear sites the original shot WAY high and couldn't go lower. And I put a metal follower in it.


----------



## shooter

cleaned and sorted my canned foods, rotated out some older water battles.


----------



## GrumpyBiker

I got the Spall covers for my Plates on & in.



*Edit: I snapped a couple pics this afternoon .(8 Dec )*


----------



## jimLE

went and did our primary shopping yesterday..in which i picked up 2 more packets of spam snack,got a couple extra pouches of knorr rice sides..we havent been eating much rice lately.so i figure thatd be a great pick-prep at $1.00 each..


----------



## PCH5150

I work for a car dealership, and some new cars are delivered with big bags of desiccant. They just throw these things out, and each one is probably a three pound bag! So, I loaded a few in the trunk just now to place with my stores of food. Nice free find!


----------



## Arklatex

Wally world was having a sale on spices and seasoning. 1 dollar each so I grabbed a bunch of those and another 5 gallon bucket. I also got a couple bottles of acetaminophen for 5 bucks.


----------



## AquaHull

2 BDU pants,I Propper,1 off brand with snaps and winter weight. $8.48 OTD


----------



## Will2

I'm practicing not crying as I watch the CAD$ drop just before my holidays kick in.

Also got something I'll mention later but cannot right now due to OPSEC.


----------



## 6811

Got me a tiny can for my Beretta 21a. Will be sending papers tomorrow.


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

I got a 10-pack of Mylar emergency blankets in the mail. They make great stocking-stuffers!

Nothing says, "Merry Christmas" like more survival gear!


----------



## Montana Rancher

Ok, I've been prepping for a while, I mean grey haired awhile.

And I've back stocked a lot of dry bleach, commonly known as "pool shock" as it is used in swimming pools.

But recently I learned that those products have a limited shelf life of about 2 years.

But in a recent post on another site I found out about making your own chlorine using salt and electricty.

MSR SE200? Community Chlorine Maker

Introducing a way to produce chlorine to purify water with only salt and electricity!!

I've been prepping for 25 years and never knew this technology existed. I ordered the kit and it looks like I got taken (a small kit and flimsy packaging) but I'll test it out and let you know. From what I have read it does the trick.


----------



## Will2

Montana Rancher said:


> Ok, I've been prepping for a while, I mean grey haired awhile.
> 
> And I've back stocked a lot of dry bleach, commonly known as "pool shock" as it is used in swimming pools.
> 
> But recently I learned that those products have a limited shelf life of about 2 years.
> 
> But in a recent post on another site I found out about making your own chlorine using salt and electricty.
> 
> MSR SE200? Community Chlorine Maker
> 
> Introducing a way to produce chlorine to purify water with only salt and electricity!!
> 
> I've been prepping for 25 years and never knew this technology existed. I ordered the kit and it looks like I got taken (a small kit and flimsy packaging) but I'll test it out and let you know. From what I have read it does the trick.


Good stuff kit is easy enough for kids to use. It seems to be a more bare bones system that is used in pools via salt chlorinators that are much more mechanical with more sensors. I would guess a basic kit will be more fool proof, less bells and whistles less chance to loose a ball in the whistle.


----------



## Smitty901

Will2 said:


> Good stuff kit is easy enough for kids to use. It seems to be a more bare bones system that is used in pools via salt chlorinators that are much more mechanical with more sensors. I would guess a basic kit will be more fool proof, less bells and whistles less chance to loose a ball in the whistle.


 We use a system that does the same thing on our salt water pool makes it's own chlorine. Nothing to it and work flawlessly year after year. The generator system also adds 1-2 ppm copper. Deals with things chlorine can't .


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

I tried to get some .357 ammo from Wally World, but they were sold out. The guy said that they sell out as quick as he gets it in.

Since I couldn't get any ammo there, I stocked up on some more non-perishable food and more bottled water.


----------



## SGG

Dirt Road Cowboy said:


> I tried to get some .357 ammo from Wally World, but they were sold out. The guy said that they sell out as quick as he gets it in.
> 
> Since I couldn't get any ammo there, I stocked up on some more non-perishable food and more bottled water.


I need to stop by. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## SGG

Two boxes 357mag Perfecta here at this walmart 😜


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

I should check the other Wal-Marts in town. I didn't have time today. If I had some gun buying money, I'd go to the Gun & Knife Show this weekend. Maybe next time.


----------



## Prepared One

Picked up another 1300' role of barbed wire, a heavy duty military tarp and spare Jerry can I found at the surplus depot, got a couple of boxes of 30-06 and 45 cal. ammo to put in reserve. Going to work on my 55 gallon water storage drums tomorrow and get them ready. Do X-Mas shit for the wife ( Almost done ) and get some range time in Sunday morning if I don't run out of time. Then I am done so I can watch some football, put some meat on the pit and drink a few beers.


----------



## Renec

Started building 2 dual band J poles out of scrap copper tubing last night. Need to order a bunch of So 239 connectors so I can wrap that portion up and test on the 2 meter and 70cm bands. Got some good info off the web about tuning said antenna with brass screws.


----------



## SGG

Slowly but surely


----------



## A Watchman

Yes, preparing for darkness is a major prep of mine. More lanterns, heat and cooking sources with propane, fuel, and batteries. Next on the list is a wood burning stove.


----------



## SGG

A Watchman said:


> Yes, preparing for darkness is a major prep of mine. More lanterns, heat and cooking sources with propane, fuel, and batteries. Next on the list is a wood burning stove.


I had a nice small wood stove in a shack I used to live in on my step bro's dad place back in the day. Perfect place here at new home. Is on my prep list









I started it with Everclear a few times after I realized it was too strong to drink straight lol
Even cooked on it several times


----------



## Quip

100 rds of federal .45's for me, 80 more ak rds for barter.


----------



## DadofTheFamily

I am proud to say I am the owner of 1000 rolls of TP. Took 3 years.


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

I picked up a couple of Altoids tins yesterday when I was shopping, and today I started making 2 matching EDC survival tins. One for me, one for my wife.

I already had to take some stuff out because I was overpacking!  There's only so much room in there for medical supplies! :redmedicammocan:

Also, adding gunsmithing to my post-apocalypse skills.


----------



## tinkerhell

my prep today was 8kg of table sugar and a package of TURBO YEAST


----------



## Deebo

Installed weatherstripping on the front door, and used a dollar tree shower curtain to block off the back door. It has an a.c. installed in the bottom half.


----------



## alterego

A few more canned goods today.


----------



## Kauboy

Picked up 3 small boxes of .22LR for my daughter to practice with.
Found a nice "back to basics" book covering things like tanning hide, dyeing cloth, canning, grafting trees, and other skills of a time gone by. They also had a more robust "extreme survival" type book for situations when you're out of touch with civilization. It covers the basics, but in better detail than any of the pocket reference types I currently have. I'll give it a read, and then it will go into the truck GHB.


----------



## SGG

Why not.....another 50rd of 357mag


----------



## SGG

Kauboy said:


> Picked up 3 small boxes of .22LR for my daughter to practice with.
> Found a nice "back to basics" book covering things like tanning hide, dyeing cloth, canning, grafting trees, and other skills of a time gone by. They also had a more robust "extreme survival" type book for situations when you're out of touch with civilization. It covers the basics, but in better detail than any of the pocket reference types I currently have. I'll give it a read, and then it will go into the truck GHB.


Gf has finally done enough research on her own to THINK she wants a Ruger sr22...In fact she's shot one...








I'm not trying to intervene too much...just happy that I and my LGS owners got her away from the taurus curve.
But she was willing to spend gun money on throwing knives.








Was a fun time tonight. She stayed out longer than me


----------



## kevincali

Not sure I mentioned this, but the BOV blew a head gasket. Pulled the heads and freshened them up while they were off (lapped in valves, new valve stem seals, etc).

Put her together. And she still smoked! Thankfully, it was residual water (liquid form) in the exhaust. There's a low point in the pipes, and that's where it pooled.









Now she's back to running awesome. I'm going to Utah on Friday. Gotta do clutch to be absolutely worry free.
I can't wait hehe


----------



## tango

SSG, she will like the SR22 a lot.
That is one of the nicest 22's I have ever shot, great trigger and sights.


----------



## SGG

tango said:


> SSG, she will like the SR22 a lot.
> That is one of the nicest 22's I have ever shot, great trigger and sights.


It's a very nice gun and I think it's cool she wants Ruger. I know she feels comfortable shooting it and is very accurate with it. I was just hoping she'd go for bigger ammo lol
But hey it'll be cheap to shoot!


----------



## whoppo

Preps of the past couple days...

- Picked up a spare AR BCG (always good to have one handy)

- Picked up some more 5.56 M855

- Picked up a pair of 16 channel, programmable UHF radios to evaluate as potential "hand outs" to neighbors and trusted associates. If these work out well enough I'll grab eight more... very inexpensive 

- Spent the day yesterday romping around the recently purchased land in the mountains. It's a bunch of acres so it's gonna take a while to map it all out. This trip we mapped the property boundaries, the major brooks, etc., located what appears to be a fresh water spring. We also tested pack configurations and VHF/UHF radio coverage. The trip home was mostly secondary roads to gauge travel time without major highways. Good day overall 

- Had some cold beer.


-


----------



## Smitty901

SGG said:


> Gf has finally done enough research on her own to THINK she wants a Ruger sr22...In fact she's shot one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to intervene too much...just happy that I and my LGS owners got her away from the taurus curve.
> But she was willing to spend gun money on throwing knives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was a fun time tonight. She stayed out longer than me


 The Ruger SR series are all great weapons. The SR full size and SRC compacts all do a great job.
just finished bring and old Remington 522 rifle back to life. It had been neglected for years. Out of production sense 1998 never was one of Remington's stars, but a free working 22 for a hour and a half labor I will take it.


----------



## Sasquatch

Renewed my CCW and sent about 400 rounds down range.


----------



## 6811

Passed the FCC HAM radio technician exam. Going for radios soon...


----------



## PCH5150

Me and my wife finally took our carry permit class (I know, I know, why didn't I already have my permit?). She enjoyed the class and now I can give her the Ruger LCR while I will carry my new SP101 357. She did good on the range portion too and wants to start going to the range with me to practice, Success!


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Bought this single burner stove at Walmart.

Stansport Single Burner 10 000 BTU Propane Stove Black New Free Shipping | eBay

I figured it would be good for hiking and camping and of course the BOB.


----------



## jimLE

Deebo said:


> Installed weatherstripping on the front door, and used a dollar tree shower curtain to block off the back door. It has an a.c. installed in the bottom half.


i did that with my front door last night.but i used the plastic drop cloths used for catching the paint that falls seeing how we dont use the front door..it works great so far.


----------



## Smitty901

PCH5150 said:


> Me and my wife finally took our carry permit class (I know, I know, why didn't I already have my permit?). She enjoyed the class and now I can give her the Ruger LCR while I will carry my new SP101 357. She did good on the range portion too and wants to start going to the range with me to practice, Success!


 Outstanding long as you got before you needed to use it is all that counts. Pick a couple of fine weapons.


----------



## PCH5150

Smitty901 said:


> Outstanding long as you got before you needed to use it is all that counts. Pick a couple of fine weapons.


I like, and want a few semi auto pistols. But while we were at the range a few people had jams, misfires, etc. While the instructor was breaking down their pistols to clear them, I looked at my wife and said "And THAT, is why I bought you a revolver".


----------



## MaterielGeneral

We bought 10 of these lights for Christmas gifts:

Bright 2200LM T6 LED 18650/AAA Flashlight Zoom Torch Light Lantern

They are 2200 lumens and are six bucks each plus shipping. Now to see if they are any good. Once they arrive I will do a quick review.

I also ordered this lantern for camping/hiking purposes:

Portable 12 LED Camping Bivouac Hiking Tent Lantern Fishing Light Lamp Compass | eBay

I whish they would have compared the light to a known object so that I could see how big it is. If it sucks then I am only out five bucks.


----------



## Smitty901

PCH5150 said:


> I like, and want a few semi auto pistols. But while we were at the range a few people had jams, misfires, etc. While the instructor was breaking down their pistols to clear them, I looked at my wife and said "And THAT, is why I bought you a revolver".


 Really no longer an issue with auto's. Most issue now are Cheap weapons, untrained shooter, bubba mods to the weapon. I once felt as you about them. 500 rounds down range with one the other day no issue. Have had no issue with any of mine in years.

My prep today was gather plenty of eggs the chickens reward us with for good shelter and food. They were very generous today.


----------



## PCH5150

Smitty901 said:


> Really no longer an issue with auto's. Most issue now are Cheap weapons, untrained shooter, bubba mods to the weapon. I once felt as you about them. 500 rounds down range with one the other day no issue. Have had no issue with any of mine in years.
> 
> My prep today was gather plenty of eggs the chickens reward us with for good shelter and food. They were very generous today.


Oh I agree with that my friend! My point is my wife is a "barely trained" shooter. Just what I have shown her. I know her, and she will not deal with a malfunction well under pressure. Hence the revolvers. I would like a semi for myself, and once I have one I will get her familiar with it as well. I just think the revolvers are a better platform to learn basic safe habits and marksmanship with. Then when she loves shooting, THEN I start dropping $$ on Sigs!! lol


----------



## warrior4

Good workout today at the gym, then today while out getting a few things at the store I also picked up a couple more Mountain House meals, and a few more ounces of silver on the way home.


----------



## Quip

(yesterday) Inspired by a rare 60 degree day in December I grabbed the favorite AR and hit the range.


----------



## AquaHull

I shot a Retro AR today and am getting close to POA, I may have to add another .002" to the index slot

I found some small parts, really ,really small AR parts, and some new NIW KSG M1 carbine mags,foot powder for $90ish OTD

2 pair of flannel lined jeans and 3 pair of sweat pants as new for $18.02 OTH


----------



## SGG

Hit the range with the gf. She shot the sr22 again but thinks she wants a 9mm now. LC9 with the laser....what's with her and the laser? !?!
She paid enough attention today that she figured out the rental sr22 shot low. There's hope after all haha
Shot almost 100 rounds out of my gp100. Practice for conceal carry class on Sunday.

Got a pretty cool shot of the gf....her stance is getting better. She said leaning into it "hurts her back"


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Some great preps peeps. I watched Star Wars - the original - with the kids. Love it. But have to admit it's looking dated. 

I also loaded 100 rounds of 180 gr hp tmj 40 cal rounds. For the zombies should they grown down my street.


----------



## 8301

SGG said:


> Hit the range with the gf. She shot the sr22 again but thinks she wants a 9mm now. LC9 with the laser....what's with her and the laser? !?!
> She paid enough attention today that she figured out the rental sr22 shot low. There's hope after all haha
> Shot almost 100 rounds out of my gp100. Practice for conceal carry class on Sunday.
> 
> Got a pretty cool shot of the gf....her stance is getting better. She said leaning into it "hurts her back"


Bought my 1st laser to mount on a pistol a few months ago. Discovered that using a laser was 
#1 slower since I had to visually acquire the tiny laser dot.
#2 tended to make me ignore the weapon's sights , it almost feels as if I'm cocking my wrist differentially when using the laser to aim.

Later after speaking with a gunsmith who I trust the gunsmith warned me that using a laser can lead to bad habits since they tend to make you not use your sights and hold the pistol a tad differently, a habit you don't want to develop.

Your girlfriend and you are the instructor but I'd suggest keeping her away fro a laser sight for at least a year.


----------



## SGG

FoolAmI said:


> Bought my 1st laser to mount on a pistol a few months ago. Discovered that using a laser was
> #1 slower since I had to visually acquire the tiny laser dot.
> #2 tended to make me ignore the weapon's sights , it almost feels as if I'm cocking my wrist differentially when using the laser to aim.
> 
> Later after speaking with a gunsmith who I trust the gunsmith warned me that using a laser can lead to bad habits since they tend to make you not use your sights and hold the pistol a tad differently, a habit you don't want to develop.
> 
> Your girlfriend and you are the instructor but I'd suggest keeping her away fro a laser sight for at least a year.


Thanks for that. I'm trying! I made sure to tell her how her aim was improving and that having a laser would make her completely unaware of actually learning how to aim.
I really have a hard road to hoe with this. I'm going to show her your post.
What will happen though is that she'll completely ignore everything you said and jump me for posting about her. Fml


----------



## SGG

She thinks that the laser will help her. That she'll see POA better to judge POI. Today was literally the third time EVER shooting a gun. She's improved a lot. I'd hate to see her go backwards just bcz she thinks laser is cool


----------



## Montana Rancher

Had to run the 13KW generator today for 1.5 hours to help out the solar system. Not a lot of money spent but at .13 per KWH it would have been cheaper on the grid.

But the other side of the equation is the power went out for about 3 hours in a wind storm the other day and nothing suffered. SHTF I am golden.


----------



## c.tiberius

New to Prepping, I just got married and I think it hit me more than ever about the need to provide for the loved ones.Rebuilding a burned house, in the process of throwing everything out I came across some boxes with canned food (about 300 cans of fruits and vegetables). Kept about 100 and donated the rest to a Spanish church. Also I bought a bunch of medical supplies. I've been reading posts all the way back from 2012 just so I find ideas about what should I acquire. Good night from San Antonio


----------



## Smitty901

SGG said:


> Hit the range with the gf. She shot the sr22 again but thinks she wants a 9mm now. LC9 with the laser....what's with her and the laser? !?!
> She paid enough attention today that she figured out the rental sr22 shot low. There's hope after all haha
> Shot almost 100 rounds out of my gp100. Practice for conceal carry class on Sunday.
> 
> Got a pretty cool shot of the gf....her stance is getting better. She said leaning into it "hurts her back"


 As an owner of both the LC9 and an LC9S . I highly recommend the LC9S over the LC9. The S is a striker fired and the trigger is amazing on it.
Chance are good if you go with the LC9 you would end up doing a Galloway trigger kit anyway and it would still be a hammer fired.
The LC9S is a slim light 9mm that is easy to carry and now that it is a striker fired so nice to shoot. Of course the LC9S also can be had with the CT from the factory but you have to compare prices and see what works best cost wise. Paid $395 out the door tax and all the added cost for an LC9S last week on sale local.
Laser work if you train a bit with them daughter uses on her LCP380 and she is deadly. Wife has one on her .38 revolver also


----------



## Prepared One

Added TP, can goods, and dry goods. I kinda had the feeling I better step up my food stores. Just a feeling.


----------



## SOCOM42

Oiled an M1A1 inland div. carbine, patted it and put it back to bed.

oiled 12 spare belt gun barrels and packed them away again

Fondled an IHC M-1 oiling the tube.


----------



## kevincali

Took some scrap aluminum rims in. Wanted to keep 2 to use, but after pulling the tires off, noticed slime. Slime eats aluminum. So those were garbage. First place I went has a 3 day hold on payment. Bastards. So the other 2 and a heater core are going elsewhere. All together between the 2 places, I should see $50. Not bad for scrap.


----------



## SOCOM42

Bought two sleeves of Duracell D batteries @ $13..00 each sleeve.
Need them for the TA-312 telephones and several LED flashlights.
Put them on the bottom of the stack, purchase date was added as with everything else here.


----------



## Yeti-2015

Its sad I did nothing today, but there is another day. This past weekend I put up about a rick of wood and split another chord.


----------



## 8301

Took a large magnet, tied it to a rope, and dipped it in the lake where the boat capsized last fall. But it didn't work; sure going to miss those guns.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

I picked up the newest addition to my sidearm preps.

Glock 23. Will add a 9mm conversion barrel to go with it in a couple months.

Here it is with my Glock 22.

Yes...I am a Glock Fan boy.


----------



## txmarine6531

Got $25 cash money at work today. There's a guy that comes around and buys the steering racks, a/c compressors, alternators, cats that we replace. The tech I work with sold him a Tundra rack for $50. I got half, so that can go towards my preps. I hope.


----------



## GrumpyBiker

I picked up five 13rd G23 mags and a couple X-Grips for my EDC Glock 27.
I collect Sigs & carry Glocks !


----------



## sideKahr

Flour and sugar, on sale.


----------



## paraquack

Ammo inventory day. Don't have enough!


----------



## SGG

paraquack said:


> Ammo inventory day. Don't have enough!


Good idea and i just got paid!


----------



## SGG

Keep buying a little at a time and its starting to add up


----------



## spork

Spent some time organizing the pantry and clearing the clutter to make it a little more usable. It has just been too full of "stuff" and some of it just needed to find a better home.


----------



## Prepared One

Added a 100 rounds of 9mm. Looked at a evil looking, black, scary, long gun Oblunder and the Hildabeast says I don't need. Almost ready to pull the trigger on that purchase. Waiting till after X-mas. Going to add can goods and dry goods this weekend. Bought the last of the plywood I need for my windows. Going to clear space in the rafters in the garage. I am off till after the first of the year so I intend on getting a lot of range time in as well.


----------



## GrumpyBiker

FYI: Palmetto State Armory has 1,000rds of brass cased 9mm for $179
Cheap as chips !


----------



## kevincali

Got the BOV apart. Pulled the clutch. No wonder the clutch was slipping! Got the flywheel turned and the truck is going back together in the morning with a new clutch and u joints.

This thing is going to be beast when it's done!





















Also got some goods for the road trip. I'll be driving from San Diego to Salt Lake City Utah. So gonna take my BOB with some supplies. This'll be a good exercise to see what it'll take to bug out if I had to. This will help me know fuel mileage, and what my truck is capable of.


----------



## SGG




----------



## Kauboy

Christmas with the family yielded a box of 9mm and a Morakniv knife!


----------



## James m

They had surplus chocolate at BJ wholesale club. We picked up two cases. 150 fun size per bag.

Set up my old CB inside. Have a new antenna and its hooked up to a car jump starter.


----------



## Arklatex

Kauboy said:


> Christmas with the family yielded a box of 9mm and a Morakniv knife!


If you got the carbon steel mora I would recommend putting a patina on the blade. You can use vinegar for this but I highly recommend good ole gun blueing.


----------



## 8301

Arklatex said:


> If you got the carbon steel mora I would recommend putting a patina on the blade. You can use vinegar for this but I highly recommend good ole gun blueing.


I just keep my mora oiled occasionally. great knife!


----------



## SecTec21

Rotated out some canned goods to local food drives. Replaced those donations with new purchases of the same kind of canned goods. If my memory serves me well, some of you do the same thing. Merry Christmas.


----------



## c.tiberius

FoolAmI said:


> I just keep my mora oiled occasionally. great knife!


Also, don't do what I did ( take it out of the box and cut lemons with it)
Who knew the acid from the lemon is destroying the blade.... 
I bought this for my BOB


----------



## Will2

I think I am becoming less prepared materially but more skilled.

Lost my cellphone due to the liquid crystal leaking meaning I need to replace the screen again.... which won't be done most likely this season..........

just working out more or less not nearly enough though.

I can't discuss everything due to opsec.


----------



## Kauboy

c.tiberius said:


> Also, don't do what I did ( take it out of the box and cut lemons with it)
> Who knew the acid from the lemon is destroying the blade....
> I bought this for my BOB


Yep, mine's going right into a bag. I picked the neon orange so it is easy to find


----------



## SGG

Time for my ccw class today!


----------



## SGG

Passed conceal carry class
















All but 3 of 50


----------



## Smitty901

SGG said:


> Passed conceal carry class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All but 3 of 100


 Welcome to The CC world.

All I did today was power out drill. Fired up wood burner was a good day of wood heat. Played with grandson, church and some shooting out back. life is good today.


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

SGG said:


> Passed conceal carry class
> 
> All but 3 of 100


Congrats!

All I did was to work on some Last Line Of Defense (LLOD) personal concealed weapons that I've been making since the late 70's. I always feel a little better carrying them.

Yesterday I received some 300W Cree 1xAA flashlights that I had ordered for stocking-stuffers.

Still battling my own financial SHTF problems.


----------



## kevincali

Yesterday (and today) was a learning day. 

I got the BOV back together and she wouldn't shift out of neutral. It was 10:30pm when it was all said and done and I was pissed. It had started to pour rain while I was down there. I had a friend helping too. We were both soaked to the core. 

So I slept on the problem. Googled a bit. And was told about how the "gates" for the shifter could be misaligned. I had the truck in neutral when I pulled the shifter out, but I think my friend (who put the shifter back in) moved the shifter around while installing it, causing it to shift. 


Got that sorted out, and the truck drives friggin amazing! No chattering from the clutch, no starting in granny gear, no slipping clutches. I love it. 

Now waiting on the passenger side drum so I can fix the brakes. The truck pulls hard left. Can't wait to get that fixed, because the truck truly will be a beast. It'll run, drive, and stop like it should


----------



## Deebo

Vacuum sealer twenty five pounds of rice and ten .Pounds of beans, with o2 absorbers. 
Need to find a tote or something, to mouseproof them in storage. 
Picked up twenty four mre's and various little items for half price at local army surplus store that is closing.


----------



## kevincali

Got the drum today. Pulled the old one off, an found the wheel cylinder I rebuilt was leaking. Apparently the pits in it are too deep. 

So I ordered both sides new. $16.09 shipped. 

So, my truck sits apart again. This BOV is not working out like I hoped haha. But, I've replaced the head gaskets, replaced the clutch, and now the front brakes will be all new (new drums, shoes, and wheel cylinders). 

The truck should not need anything major for a very very long time. I hope. Gotta get it to the point that if SHTF tomorrow, I can depend on it. 

Got more canned goods at Walmart. I went to get a gift for my friends son. He's a very good kid, and they can't afford hardly any gifts. So, I got him the most expensive thing on his list. A scooby doo mystery mansion Lego set. I did not know Legos are so very damn expensive. I was thinking $30 or so, but $96 out the door! Kid deserves it though. He doesn't know it's coming from me. It'll be from Santa. 

Now off to sleep, so I can go help someone pack tomorrow. For being basically unemployed, I sure am busy! Seems like I work twice as long and hard, for half the pay, and no benefits. 

Speaking of unemployed, I may have a job in Utah. I'll work for a few days, which I hope I can impress the boss, so that he remembers me for spring time when work really picks up. I hope.


----------



## spork

Got a bunch more 4 gauge electrical cable from work. We've been installing APU's on semis, and many times the trucks are pre-wired so I get about 20ft of red and 20ft of black battery cable after the install is done. We keep some of it my work, but they don't have the room and don't want to keep it all, so they said "make it disappear!" I also get lots of fuel hose, heater hose and a bunch of air ducting and vents. Not sure what I'm going to do with all the cable, but I'm sure not letting it get tossed out, this stuff is expensive to buy! One of these days I'm going to make a big solar air furnace for my garage to help with heating (using the ducting and vents). Figure something like 4'x24' to run the length of the garage. Trying to come up with as much cheap/free stuff that I can to make it means it's slow progress, but I'm getting closer.


----------



## Smitty901

More Eggs. So many extra Dog is getting a cut. We are a farm family , but I seriously had forgot how cool chickens really are. last spring we introduced chickens again. 6 chicks nothing big. Simple coop . We let the free range during the day. We have always planned on chickens for SHTF. I am upping that number. Next spring they get a better coop.


----------



## PCH5150

I'm broke, lol. Bought a box of .38 special to replace what I shot last week, all I could afford to do.


----------



## James m

Yea I'm broke until I get 2 or 3k in February. My prep of the day was just a thought that I should stock up on Campbell chunky soup. It will go nice with my single burner propane stove.


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

PCH5150 said:


> I'm broke, lol. Bought a box of .38 special to replace what I shot last week, all I could afford to do.


I know the feeling. I don't even have that much to spare right now.

There's a couple of guns that I want to make, but with the Holiday "sale" prices, the parts are too high. Maybe when the places start hurting for money after the start of the year, I'll find some better prices.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Learned how to play a country boy can survive on the guitar


----------



## New guy 101

Good on you brother...now learn Mr bojangles...and we can play my mommas favorite song together


----------



## kevincali

Rearranged my room. Doesn't sound like a prep?

My bed was under the window. I had a window AC installed. I could feel the draft. So, since I got a leather bed frame for free, I decided to set it up. My bed was covering the vent for the furnace. My room was always colder than the rest of the house. So, I set my bed up on the opposite wall. I also removed the AC from the window. Part of the contributing decision was that a friends heater broke, and I lent them my space heater. I would leave the house furnace off, but just turn the space heater on when I wanted to take a shower. But, I have friends staying over, and they like heat. So house furnace is on. 

I was able to clean my room too (vacuum and dust). 

So now, I'm away from the window, and my furnace vent is half uncovered (dresser still covering half of it. I'm looking for a new dresser). I'll keep checking craigslist free section. Most of my house is furnished with craigslist free stuff hehe.


----------



## PAPrepper

Rechargeable batteries.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I wrapped Christmas presents and said a prayer for those who aren't with me this holiday season.


----------



## PAPrepper

That's the spirit..


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

Did some last minute Christmas food shopping, and got some meds at the Dollar Tree to split between the GHB and BOB.


----------



## Smitty901

Got one of the Huldra mark iv out . Do some range time tomorrow rain or shine. Been a while since I worked on shooting in the rain.


----------



## tinkerhell

There might be a pressure canner, and a water bath starter kit under the tree in the Tinkerhell house. Hehehehe


----------



## James m

I purchased a small fishing bag that I will use as my car emergency kit. I also purchased a....
Zippo
Sawyer filter
Storm proof match case with matches
A blast match
A 2aa krypton mag lite
A small folding knife.

I want to take a picture but its still outside.


----------



## Will2

learned to make corn tortillas today, likewise I did some physical training mostly abs, just basic stuff I'm still sort of concerned about my separated shoulder so I am going light on it, hoping it will heal up. I have combined two preps, filling 10L and 20L water bottles to use as weights in absence of dumbbells. 

I also noticed a new way of fishing today that I intend to look into a bit more. It is using bottles instead of poles.


----------



## tinkerhell

mmmm....corn tortillas.


----------



## PCH5150

Wife got me a BlackHawk brand Battle bag. This thing is pretty nice! Lots of compartments, even a map sleeve in the fold over flap. It can double as a briefcase of sorts in summer when it's hard to conceal carry at work. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

Will2 said:


> learned to make corn tortillas today . . .


Do you roll them out by hand, or use a press?

When I first started, I did it by hand. That took up a lot of counter space, and was messy, so I bought a cast iron press off ebay for around $15 (including shipping) and it made everything easier.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Will2

Dirt Road Cowboy said:


> Do you roll them out by hand, or use a press?
> 
> When I first started, I did it by hand. That took up a lot of counter space, and was messy, so I bought a cast iron press off ebay for around $15 (including shipping) and it made everything easier.
> Merry Christmas everyone!


I bought an iron tortilla press years ago but got little use out of it - I don't have it with me, I also noticed it rusts (iron ain't all bad)

None the less I am making them by hand. I should do up a quick video for dinner.

Basically its just a matter of adding in a little more than 1 part water to 2 parts mesa flour (corn and lime premixed). I also like to add a little salt and canola. The more water the smoother and manageable they are but the flavor isn't quite as divine. After mixing with a coconut shell a bit, I hand mix until it gets into a ball consistency. I leave the ball for about 30 minutes before breaking off and pan cooking it. I only have a large aluminum pot/cup that I am using as a pan, I want to pick up something cast iron but havn't seen it around here. Cook until browned slightly then flip and do the same. Its pretty basic. I picked up about 5kg's (a little over 10lbs) of mesa mix as it is quite cheap here and wanted alittle bit of a food stockpile so it worked. Ah so after working by hand - that is rolling into a ball then flattening out into a small circle, I have an aluminum sport bottle I use to roll out to tortilla size, they are a little thicker than a press but more workable. After rolling I thin them out a bit more with my fingers. I use the fresh tortilla wax paper like cover you get from fresh backed tortillas as my surface so I can just easily remove them by lifting and separating the tortilla from the paper that is double folded.

It has worked ok to date.

With some refritos beans bay etc.. some hot sauce and basil to sprinkle the hot sauce with, they are really very tastey. I am probably eating too many I probably ate upwards of 600grams of flour yesterday so about . 1kg of tortillas yesterday.

I'm actually finding it is easier to hand and roll them than press right now, as I had them stick too often to the press when I used it years ago. the press is still kicking around somewhere at my northern home.


----------



## Will2

Learning about caribean seaweed such as sargassum.











I am quite surprised the stuff can be used to make fuel (ethanol) and be used as an aquaculture foodstock amongst other things.


----------



## A Watchman

Finished my wife's GOB for her car. She has a BOB at home.


----------



## Will2

A Watchman said:


> Finished our wife's GOB for her car. She has a BOB at home.


Oh even faster way of pressing them with wax sheet and plastic plate


----------



## tinkerhell

look around your kitchen, a pot might be a better choice than the plastic plate


----------



## txmarine6531

My upper came in this morning. 16" Wilson Arms with Magpul MOE handguard, A2 front sight post, A2 compensator. Loaded my 3 new mags from PSA. About to go workout, that prep never ends. 

Will2, I can barely hear the video with the volume turned all the way up (I am deaf as a fence post). What's he doing? I think I heard something about flour.


----------



## A Watchman

Will2 said:


> Oh even faster way of pressing them with wax sheet and plastic plate


Am I the only one with a couple questions after watching this video?


----------



## Slippy

Will2 said:


> Oh even faster way of pressing them with wax sheet and plastic plate


Will,

Were you opening up a can without a can opener while you had a can opener in your multi-tool? Please don't cut yourself. Otherwise, I had no idea what you were doing.


----------



## Will2

wow I just found a really easy food source that is a super food... its weird how little people know about naturally sourced foods.

If you havn't researched seaweeds yet as a food source I highly recommend it.


----------



## Will2

tinkerhell said:


> look around your kitchen, a pot might be a better choice than the plastic plate


Nah the metal cup pot thing is needed to cook them in. I can't cook and press as the same time with just the pot.

In all the plate really isn't required, hands work well enough. The sheet just insures that it is easily removable.


----------



## Will2

Slippy said:


> Will,
> 
> Were you opening up a can without a can opener while you had a can opener in your multi-tool? Please don't cut yourself. Otherwise, I had no idea what you were doing.


retard.

Just a heads up my pierce and peel method opens cans faster than a can opener.


----------



## Will2

A Watchman said:


> Am I the only one with a couple questions after watching this video?


If you don't get this, you are likely beyond hope. Take flour dough mix put on sheet press peel.


----------



## tinkerhell

deleted


----------



## tinkerhell

deleted


----------



## A Watchman

Will2 said:


> If you don't get this, you are likely beyond hope. Take flour dough mix put on sheet press peel.


Will, you call me out after you post a video that isn't viewable? I also might add you posted your black cooking video as a "reply with a quote" to my post about my wife's GOB......I am not in need of hope either, Tell ya what, repost a video or pics that can be seen then apologize, and I might rethink my position on your value as one who actually has some value...... somewhere.


----------



## Arklatex

A Watchman said:


> Will, you call me out after you post a video that isn't viewable? I also might add you posted your black cooking video as a "reply with a quote" to my post about my wife's GOB......I am not in need of hope either, Tell ya what, repost a video or pics that can be seen then apologize, and I might rethink my position on your value as one who actually has some value...... somewhere.


Additionally, cut those nasty dreads off, put on a shirt and turn on some damn lights. Thanks.


----------



## Slippy

Will2 said:


> retard.
> 
> Just a heads up my pierce and peel method opens cans faster than a can opener.


Thanks for the heads up. The RCMP surely have your video's monitored. At least that's what I've heard.


----------



## Arklatex

Great preps all. I got a buck 879. Seems like a great lil fixed blade. Made in USA.


----------



## kevincali

Worked on the BOV today. Still working on brakes. Ugh. They're better, but the passenger front loses its adjustment. Gonna order an auto adjuster repair kit (they're drums). 

Also learned something about myself. Growing up, I wasn't the most stand up guy. Today, my uncle and I went to a restaurant for his bday. We paid and left. I got to thinking, and we got back a whole lot extra change. I drove back down there, and talked to the manager. He said yeah, so I paid it back and made it right. I kept going over the amount in my head, and couldn't make the numbers add up, so I had to go and make sure. He thanked me, and I left. 

Sucks growing up  Sucks even more being honest in a world of dishonesty


----------



## txmarine6531

kevincali said:


> Worked on the BOV today. Still working on brakes. Ugh. They're better, but the passenger front loses its adjustment. Gonna order an auto adjuster repair kit (they're drums).
> 
> Also learned something about myself. Growing up, I wasn't the most stand up guy. Today, my uncle and I went to a restaurant for his bday. We paid and left. I got to thinking, and we got back a whole lot extra change. I drove back down there, and talked to the manager. He said yeah, so I paid it back and made it right. I kept going over the amount in my head, and couldn't make the numbers add up, so I had to go and make sure. He thanked me, and I left.
> 
> Sucks growing up  Sucks even more being honest in a world of dishonesty


It's not cheap, but a disc brake conversion kit for the front would be the way to go. Better braking, better cooling, easier to maintain. Front drums are much more prone to brake fade under heavy braking. There's a reason they don't do it anymore. I plan on converting the rear brakes on both my trucks to disc.

And good on you for returning the extra money. When I was a kid, I would've kept it. Too bad too sad, pay day for me! These days, no way no how.


----------



## kevincali

txmarine6531 said:


> It's not cheap, but a disc brake conversion kit for the front would be the way to go. Better braking, better cooling, easier to maintain. Front drums are much more prone to brake fade under heavy braking. There's a reason they don't do it anymore. I plan on converting the rear brakes on both my trucks to disc.
> 
> And good on you for returning the extra money. When I was a kid, I would've kept it. Too bad too sad, pay day for me! These days, no way no how.


As soon as I find a dodge 4x4 with discs, I will. My truck is a 74, which is part time 4x4. 75 went full time 4x4. Discs came out in 1980(?) for the 3/4 ton. So I have to find a non CAD disc brake 3/4 ton 4x4 from the years 1980-1984(appx). This is all based on what I've read online. I'm headed out to pick a part tomorrow to have a look around.

Otherwise I'll have to go Chevy. Not a real issue, but where the backing plate bolts on, compared to the Dodge, it puts the caliper in a different spot. Plus the lug studs are bigger, so I'd need different rims for the front.

I'm going to make these work until I find a suitable replacement. I may buy a whole parts truck just for the disc set up haha. There was a 79/80 4x4 for $800, registration lapsed a few years. Hmm.


----------



## phrogman

Don't know if it counts as a prep or not but my 18 yr old son bought himself his first rifle and some ammo.


----------



## paraquack

Relatives who have my grinder are sending it back to me, Yay!


----------



## PrepperFF712

Working on organizing my preps and my home. Today I bought 2 94L storage bins and 2 37L Storage Bins. Also got 24 cans of tuna, at a buck each, some spices and canned pineapple.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

I did absolutely nothing to help myself or my family today. In fact I did the opposite. I played video games with my kids. Laid on the couch and took a nap. Ate awfully and had zero activity. Now I'm about to go to bed. I dont remember the last time I'd did anything like this and I don't feel bad one bit.

Well I guess I did kind of prep..I made a gallon of ice coffee, that should last a few days.


----------



## Slippy

LeeeeeRoy Jeeeeeeeaaaaankiiins!







Leeroy Jenkins said:


> I did absolutely nothing to help myself or my family today. In fact I did the opposite. I played video games with my kids. Laid on the couch and took a nap. Ate awfully and had zero activity. Now I'm about to go to bed. I dont remember the last time I'd did anything like this and I don't feel bad one bit.
> 
> Well I guess I did kind of prep..I made a gallon of ice coffee, that should last a few days.


----------



## 8301

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> I did absolutely nothing to help myself or my family today. In fact I did the opposite. I played video games with my kids. Laid on the couch and took a nap. Ate awfully and had zero activity. Now I'm about to go to bed. I dont remember the last time I'd did anything like this and I don't feel bad one bit.
> 
> Well I guess I did kind of prep..I made a gallon of ice coffee, that should last a few days.


Leeroy, you and Slippy, and Denton are my heroes.

legal disclaimer: tomorrow after sobering up I may feel differently.


----------



## kevincali

Where oh where to start?!?

Sold an extra motor I had laying around. Then went to a tire shop and paid them $12 to dispose of 6 junk tires for me. I don't believe in dumping them in a field.

Then paid off a 16ga SxS, Winchester model 37, H&R 12ga, and a .22lr Marlin. Then picked up some .357, 20ga, 16ga and a 500 box of Winchester Super X 22lr. It's in a wooden box. There was no other 22lr anywhere. Gotta buy when it's available.

So, to recap, sold unnecessary stuff, disposed of junk tires, paid off guns, bought ammo.

Not a bad prep day


----------



## James m

I picked up 4 cylinders of propane and 3 10 pound bags of ice melt. There is supposed to be an ice storm tomorrow, quarter inch of ice. The ice melt will live in my Jeep.


----------



## bigwheel

Well my prep came in the mail yesterday. It was a Cabelas Credit Card with a 14 k limit. The Little Bride say..hey you can snag one of them fancy rifles with that. I said heck baby..your a smarty. Fixing to check out their wares.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Careful with the credit!!

A gun nut I know put a couple hundred down the pipe with a 40 and a 5.56. I don't touch guns they make people go apeshit crazy. I just have an Arsenal of sharp sticks.


----------



## sideKahr

80 more rounds of .223 Remington locked up. Boring!


----------



## PCH5150

I went the other day to buy some .38 special to replace what I had shot on the range, then for Christmas my wife had put another 100 rounds in my stocking. I figure another 2 million rounds and I'm good.


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

I got a new sling pack yesterday to use as my GHB. It is identical to the Maxpedition Remora Gearslinger, but I paid $10 for it on ebay instead of the $100 that Maxpedition wants. I just don't have that kind of money to put into something that may not ever really get used. :-|

Today I'm going out to look at some possible concealed carry/pocket guns. Even though Texas will start allowing open carry (with handgun license), I don't want to open carry.
I may not be able to get anything, but I at least want to get an idea of how they will feel in my pocket. Plus, I just need to get out of the house for a while. (I work from home when work is available.)

Maybe I'll post what I find out later. :joyous:


----------



## PCH5150

Dirt Road Cowboy said:


> I got a new sling pack yesterday to use as my GHB. It is identical to the Maxpedition Remora Gearslinger, but I paid $10 for it on ebay instead of the $100 that Maxpedition wants. I just don't have that kind of money to put into something that may not ever really get used. :-|
> 
> Today I'm going out to look at some possible concealed carry/pocket guns. Even though Texas will start allowing open carry (with handgun license), I don't want to open carry.
> I may not be able to get anything, but I at least want to get an idea of how they will feel in my pocket. Plus, I just need to get out of the house for a while. (I work from home when work is available.)
> 
> Maybe I'll post what I find out later. :joyous:


If you are even remotely open to the idea of a revolver, check out the Ruger LCR.


----------



## Will2

This was last night, but i figured out a way to harvest rainwater.

20L bottle, half of coconut shell with the weak eye poped out. Place coconut shell with outside resting on top of 20L water jug. pic to follow.








rain came just when I needed it too as I had just run out of bottled water.

I do have my water filter and a questionable water supply, but this rain water was a blessing.

Just remember if collecting from a surface allow for first flush prior to starting harvesting.


----------



## Slippy

Will2 said:


> This was last night, but i figured out a way to harvest rainwater.
> 
> 20L bottle, half of coconut shell with the weak eye poped out. Place coconut shell with outside resting on top of 20L water jug. pic to follow.
> View attachment 14157
> 
> 
> rain came just when I needed it too as I had just run out of bottled water.
> 
> I do have my water filter and a questionable water supply, but this rain water was a blessing.
> 
> Just remember if collecting from a surface allow for first flush prior to starting harvesting.


Hey Will2

Good to see you back. I was wondering when you Canadians would figure out that all those coconuts laying around can be re-purposed as water filters. Good work.

By the way, you never replied to my PM or my Post where I accepted your challenge to a debate in the Bunker.

So I took the liberty of attaching a link;

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/bunker/19915-will2-wanted-have-debate-bigotry-racism.html

See you in the bunker! :icon_smile:


----------



## alterego

Two days ago we bought a Honda 6500 generator.
Today we sold our em 5000s generator 
I thought about keeping the 5000 as redundant but that would be going to far.


----------



## Slippy

alterego said:


> Two days ago we bought a Honda 6500 generator.
> Today we sold our em 5000s generator
> I thought about keeping the 5000 as redundant but that would be going to far.


Good purchase Alter! The Honda 6500 is a workhorse of a genny! They ain't cheap either.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I loaded some 9mm for range use/practice. It's grey, damp, slushy but pleasantly mild enough. Busted a shovel. Going out now to replace it, and get a seal for my toilet, that went over the holidays as well. Gotta replace that. One bathroom with 4 of us gets unpleasant lol


----------



## alterego

Slippy said:


> Good purchase Alter! The Honda 6500 is a workhorse of a genny! They ain't cheap either.


2540 tax and all otd 
The 5000 was 16 years old and I sold it for 800.

An investment but the new one has a little easier time running everything. We do not have to turn off breakers to unnecessary items now to protect from kicking the main on the Gen set.

I still turn the big compressor in the pole barn off.


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

Dirt Road Cowboy said:


> Maybe I'll post what I find out later. :joyous:


DELAYED! :sorrow:

I have to wait until Jan. 6th.


----------



## James m

Financial prepping to do with college.


----------



## spork

Added the gloves I got for Christmas to the daily driver kit in the trunk and added my new energizer headlamp to my get home bag. Not much else got done today.


----------



## James m

I also put the extendable snow brush slash scraper I got for Christmas in my jeep. Keeping the old ones back there in case any friends need one.


----------



## Quip

Picked up a few more boxes of red and green 26.5mm flares. Red for trouble/Green for all good. 1 box is the red rain type for tomorrow night. 
We did use a few to start the fire on 4th of July since 3 people missed with the phosphorus shot gun rounds.


----------



## James m

I pledged a sorority at college. They are going to get back to me about membership.


----------



## A Watchman

James m said:


> I pledged a sorority at college. They are going to get back to me about membership.


A couple words of advice with your pledging..... keep ya pants on, don't let them blindfold ya, and only drink the good stuff!


----------



## whoppo

Found a place that actually has Gemtech subsonic 22LR in stock.
This is the only subsonic rimfire ammo I've found that cycles my semiautos reliably... never had on fail to fire of fail to cycle the next round.

1000 rounds ordered !!


----------



## Prepared One

I have been off for the last two weeks so I have gotten a lot of prepping work done. Rearranged and cleaned the back tool room so I can stat storing supplies there and in the attic in the garage. Got a lot of range time in. Added 9mm and 45 ammo, Canned goods, beans, rice, and TP. Cleared room in the back of the garage for maybe a small garden. Going to try it on a larger scale this year.


----------



## 6811

A friend gave me a small 2meter ham radio capable of mobile applications. I also was able to order a yaesu ft 60r handheld dual band radio that I can put in my GHB.


----------



## James m

I set up my scanner for my jeep. It wasn't set up in my truck. I had it looking through all channels and skipping to live channels, but it was picking up too many computer modem like comms. Which was very annoying.


----------



## PrepperFF712

Cleaned out the back shed, split some wood, brought wood in, split a bunch of kindling. 

Washed the truck.


----------



## bigwheel

I been cooking Hoppin John and arguing with the Warden on if I need a new gun.


----------



## Quip

Added a dozen cans of fruit/vegetables, another container of salt and sugar. 150 .45 rounds for me and 40 more ak rounds for barter. Also found a few more all silver coins for the stash.


----------



## James m

I ordered 4 of those face masks with the skull on them. They are 99 cents but they ship from China. Plus free shipping can't complain. Except its scheduled to get here next month but it never takes that long.

Robot Check


----------



## tinkerhell

deleted


----------



## Slippy

tinkerhell said:


> deleted


So tinker,

First you start a thread about you leaving, then you continue to come back and post and all your posts are simply the word "deleted"?

What's up with that?


----------



## paraquack

Tink, were you waiting for us to beg you not to leave?


----------



## James m

You guys should know what its like being downtrodden, just think to right after you lost the civil war.


----------



## hawgrider

tinkerhell said:


> deleted


LMAO! Awe well gee it must be too hot in the kitchen. For every action there is a reaction. Looks like someone didn't prep for the reactions.


----------



## James m

hawgrider said:


> LMAO! Aww well gee it must be too hot in the kitchen. For every action there is a reaction. Looks like someone didn't prep for the reactions.


Hairless cats are sick, i feel like im going to cough up a hairball.


----------



## spork

I assume hes not gonna answer cause he's banned? Guess I missed all the fun and games again...

For a little more on topic, Took the wife and kids on a walk yesterday to enjoy the 40 degree weather we're having. Noticed the poor bicycle trailer we use for pushing the kids around in sometimes is going downhill fast. Tires and wheels are in good shape, but the fabric is trashed. I already reinforced the floor with plywood, but I think its time for a complete revamp. It has always been our plan to use this trailer for hauling things here and there, but I guess its time to get the project started. I'll take some pictures and post them if it turns out decent enough. I still want to be able to haul the kids, but also make it more ideal for the long haul of supplies on a bicycle outing. Probably keep most of the metal frame and wheels but everything else will go.


----------



## FirstAmmendment

Slippy said:


> So tinker,
> 
> First you start a thread about you leaving, then you continue to come back and post and all your posts are simply the word "deleted"?
> 
> What's up with that?


He was banned for deleting his posts instead of being banned for what he wrote. How's that for freedom of speech?


----------



## paraquack

Just got my new Food Saver from Amazon. HD version of the V2244 I had for several years. 
The old one still vacuumed bags, but jars and the like just didn't vac to the point they should 
have, and the unit wouldn't turn off. New one was $20+ cheaper thru Amazon.

Now I can take old one apart to see if it can be repaired.


----------



## SDF880

Some 77GR BTHP 5.56 and some 7.62X39 123GR SP


----------



## jimLE

i've gotton some nice christmas presents in the way of great preps..


----------



## A Watchman

I outfitted my two boys, ages 26 and 21, with GHB or car preparedness bags for Christmas.


----------



## James m

The paper copy of my HAM license came in the mail today. I thought it would be on thicker paper but its on printer paper. The paperwork said you have to laminate it yourself.


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

Dirt Road Cowboy said:


> DELAYED! :sorrow:
> 
> I have to wait until Jan. 6th.


Da gubmint (NICS) approved me early!

::clapping::

(I'll try to get a pic later.)


----------



## 2000ShadowACE

I signed my daughter up for a handgun training course. That way she can learn form someone other than myself and hopefully get some good insights. Also picked up some plastic storage totes.


----------



## kevincali

Yesterday, I cleaned out the main fuel tank in the BOV. Actually, the truck did it for me, when the filter clogged with crap, and I had to back flush it in a parking lot. I had to have a friend pressurize the tank, while I siphoned the main line, to clear a clog. I got a mouthful of grit haha but she cleared out.

I'm still trying to figure out how a plastic tank is filthier than the metal in cab tank. I pulled the metal tank when I first got the truck, but since it was very nice inside, I assumed that the plastic tank was just as nice.

But on the bright side, it didn't happen on the road trip!

Cleaned the filter, and reinstalled it. Gonna run another tank through it, but carry another spare filter or 2 just incase.








Bov also popped out a freeze plug while driving. Popped in a couple new ones, and all is well. Brass ones are what popped out. Rotten ones were popped into the water jacket by a previous owner. I pulled those out. I put new brass ones in again.


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

Dirt Road Cowboy said:


> Da gubmint (NICS) approved me early!
> 
> ::clapping::
> 
> (I'll try to get a pic later.)


My new CC pocket gun:









It's a .22 Magnum. With a barrel change it can be a .22LR, a .25 ACP or a .32 ACP.

As an ordained Christian minister, I don't plan on killing a bunch of people on a day-to-day basis. This would mostly be for a "Get Home Quick" situation, where I would be doing a lot of evading the areas where the bad guys are. Unfortunately, even if I can successfully avoid them, there are always vicious dogs that do run loose, and this would provide some defense against them.

I can just grab my Get Home Sling Pack, carry a light pocket gun, and keep the weight down while getting home as quickly as possible. If I did travel farther than my usual 5 to 10 mile area, I might carry more supplies and firepower.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Updated fire extinguishers. Looked for Well Point and hand operated water pump at HD, but they didn't have them in stock.


----------



## Sinkhole

Got some needed range time in and bought 100 of 9mm


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

My prep of the day was to stay somewhat sane


----------



## PrepperFF712

Made a list of what I'm adding to my food stores on Saturday.


----------



## csi-tech

Shield 9mm.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE

rice, beans, chicken bullion powder, beef bullion powder and salt. Making homemade mres and vac sealing them into meals for four. I should have enough for 12 packs.


----------



## Smitty901

More ammo, I have food ,water and the rest covered never enough ammo.


----------



## spork

Picked up 300rnds of .22lr at Walmart today, and practiced drawing and dry firing my cc gun. Went over techniques with the wife so she practice the same in the future. I try to practice at least a couple times a month to help keep it a muscle memory thing.


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

I got my mini 8x21 telescope today to put in my GHB. It's always good to see what you're getting into in a SHTF scenario before you get there.


----------



## darsk20

Ammo, spare mags, holsters for the new pea shooter.


----------



## Will2

I'm not really prepping at all. I'm on light exercise giving my seperated shoulder time to heal up hopefully just using a rubber band for exercise might pick up another. band training is new for me. Finally recovered from diahrea that hit on NYE. Will be starting my jogging and swimming again tomorrow.

Studies this term changed to two legal studies courses and two languages courses and a film history course. not so preppy. Not sure if I will stay with the French as I'm not sure I'm at the level of the course, big time commitment, and the first time taking German. Of the legal studies courses I think the second year one may provide more detail as the first one is mostly just system and legal system professional info, procedure overview etc.. while the second one focuses on a couple major criminal aspects Prison riots and hostage taking, Robbery and bank robbery, Tearoom activity: the study of impersonal sex in public places and Higher level drug trafficking and organized crime. Which might provide a little more background on types of activities and actors in WROL.


----------



## Slippy

Will2 said:


> I'm not really prepping at all. I'm on light exercise giving my seperated shoulder time to heal up hopefully just using a rubber band for exercise might pick up another. band training is new for me. _*Finally recovered from diahrea that hit on NYE.*_ Will be starting my jogging and swimming again tomorrow.
> 
> Studies this term changed to two legal studies courses and two languages courses and a film history course. not so preppy. Not sure if I will stay with the French as I'm not sure I'm at the level of the course, big time commitment, and the first time taking German. Of the legal studies courses I think the second year one may provide more detail as the first one is mostly just system and legal system professional info, procedure overview etc.. while the second one focuses on a couple major criminal aspects Prison riots and hostage taking, Robbery and bank robbery, _*Tearoom activity: the study of impersonal sex in public places and Higher level drug trafficking and organized crime. Which might provide a little more background on types of activities and actors in WROL*_.


Mental Health Laws in Canada are sorely lacking...ffended:


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

Well I again just stayed home but doing that won't get the stock pile started but I think having my own house would be best first


----------



## Slippy

tuffy_chick_13 said:


> Well I again just stayed home but doing that won't get the stock pile started but I think having my own house would be best first


So, basically, you did nothing for your prep of the day?


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

Trying to save money to pay off car then hopefully can start on a down payment for a house


----------



## 8301

Posted the ledger for 2015 and other tax related items today. I have a small business with way too much paperwork and I'm always behind when it comes to tax paperwork.

How is this a prep??? I'm a much happier human with that out of the way.

My next prep.... actually keeping the ledger posted monthly in 2016.


----------



## PrepperFF712

Wired up my Emergency Lights on my truck (Firefighter), cut some more wood. Bought a bunch of food (yesterday), canned goods for the stock pile, another bottle of Rum and some clothes for my daugther's BOB.


----------



## Slippy

PrepperFF712 said:


> Wired up my Emergency Lights on my truck (Firefighter), cut some more wood. Bought a bunch of food (yesterday), canned goods for the stock pile, another bottle of Rum and some clothes for my daugther's BOB.


Why does your daughter have a bottle of Rum in her BOB?


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> Why does your daughter have a bottle of Rum in her BOB?


Children have been used as pack mules for centuries.


----------



## PrepperFF712

Guess punctuation was in order there... 

Got another bottle of rum for my stash... and added some clothes for my daughter in her BOB. 

Well played Slippy.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Cabela's was closing out .50 BMG ammo 2 weeks ago, a 50 round can of American Eagle for $160 per can, you really can't beat $3 a round so I picked up a can.

Thing is I don't actually own a 50BMG buy my brother does, I can't think I would lose money on this even if I don't get the gun.


----------



## phrogman

Finally got earthquake insurance on my home.


----------



## spork

Packed away another 100lbs or rice in mylar with o2 absorbers, labeled it and stored it away in buckets. Got some more canned goods too, then fixed the kids backpack. The dumb bag is only a few months old and one of the straps has already torn loose from the bag. I'd say it was a cheap bag, but it wasn't. Just cheaply made I guess. It's been too darn cold here to get much done outside. It was nice today but was stuck at work and the cold weather is supposed to be back again for the weekend.


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

I started re-learning Spanish through the Duolingo courses. The demographics in my neighborhood have changed so much in my neighborhood over the last 10 years that knowing Spanish may just be a survival skill! :-|


----------



## kevincali

Does working in cold weather count?

Finally made it to Utah. Sandy Utah. Arrived at 4:00am and went to work at 6:45am. In Provo doing a commercial roof tear off.

Worked Monday and Tuesday doing roofing to earn the gas money to get back to Cali.

But the cold has made me appreciate the warmth a bit more. Roofing with snow on the roof is a hell of a challenge. Especially with holes in my boots. But I LOVE it. I actually may buy property out here. It is beautiful out here.














Also had an issue with my brakes. One of the linings is coming apart. Happened on the passenger side and destroyed my drum before the trip. Now the drivers side is coming apart.

Strangely enough, I feel good out here in Utah. The cold air is refreshing.


----------



## Will2

Slippy said:


> Mental Health Laws in Canada are sorely lacking...ffended:


Dude I am not the one who made that criminology course curriculum. Although I have the sense that you need to deal with your own issues, Canada ain't gonna come down there to get you Slippy, deal with it you have Obama Care, you don't need Canada's Medicare, not fair that the Canadian tax payers should be paying for you.

Also what exactly do you have issue with the study of 4 major fields of crime?

Prison riots and hostage taking
Robbery and bank robbery
Tearoom activity: the study of impersonal sex in public places
Higher level drug trafficking and organized crime.

If you don't see how these could be applicable in a society where rule of law has broken down, in as much as they are happening where we think it does exist, I think you are missing the big picture.

Basically in WROL take every time of criminal activity and put it in perspective that if you encounter it you have to deal with it yourself. It also provides insight into issues people will want to deal with and issues people won't deal with.
Secondarily these occuring and not being managed will be signs of WROL. The study of hostage taking can also be useful in a prepping context for knowing how to deal with hostage takers, and likewise study on traffikers could be very useful in a SHTF scenario where there are major crackdown on contraband not per se drugs but anything.

Also this tearoom stuff is childsplay compared to say a major study unit in a cultural anth course I did on the Travesti.

You see tearoom and you seem to get fixated like a sex craved.. is Mrs. Slippy a natural woman Slippy?

None the less I have the sense you are just trying to keep things interesting for people but I think you got issues as you are like a broken record, and lack all common courtesy. Stop trolling my posts.

Oh no academic study on sex??? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tearoom_Trade


----------



## sideKahr

Peanut butter, spam, bunch of canned soups, coffee, tea, olive oil, sugar, tylenol, hydrogen peroxide, rubber gloves.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Piled 200 bucks in canned goods into the stores. Back of the shelf of course, the old stuff was brought forward.


----------



## Deebo

Made purchase arraignment on a "heritage rough rider" 22 pistol, with both cylinders. 
Seller in a bind, Deebo has a little money.


----------



## Kauboy

Will2 said:


> ...not fair that the Canadian tax payers should be paying for you.


I'm glad you feel that way. You'll better understand my position that I, as a taxpayer, should not be paying for anyone else either.

Now, as for my latest preps...
I've got three 20lb. bags of beans and a 20lb. bag of rice awaiting permanent storage, two buckets for that purpose, and will likely get to them this weekend. Fairly certain I'll need one more bucket.

I finished my EMP bucket a few nights ago. Wasn't much work really. I had already nested the devices I was going to protect in their own shields, so the bucket just serves as overkill. It's a Behren's galvanized steel bucket with locking lid. I insulated the interior with bubble wrap, stuffed in my packages, and put another wrap on top. I lined the bucket opening with two layers of heavy duty aluminum foil for two purposes. Firstly, to provide extra protection until I can seal up the handle that's attached to the lid. There is still a small gap on each side where the handle goes through the lid. Secondly, to add extra thickness to the rim of the bucket where the lid seats onto it. This is to seal up any gaps that might be present, but unnoticeable. I will also be stuffing the gap under the closed lid with more foil, just to be sure.

Picked up some extra coffee as a short term prep for when the wife runs out on occasion, and added some plastic cutlery designated as "dishwasher safe", so it should be reusable.


----------



## Will2

Kauboy said:


> I'm glad you feel that way. You'll better understand my position that I, as a taxpayer, should not be paying for anyone else either.
> 
> Now, as for my latest preps...


Actually wasn't talking to you but, I don't agree with your position I think that any nation that is imposing rule of law and governance over people is obligated to provide for their basic human needs. I just don't think that requirement extends into foreign states unless they are being occupied by that other state. IMO US should be keeping people like slippy offline or making lawsuits easier to do, the guy has no decency.

If anyone is saying how someone else should live and is using force to make them live that way, they should be insuring people can live if that way of life doesn't provide for them. further in that if people are in hardship due to those forced lifeways then there is an even higher obligation for those other parties to provide humanitarian aid because frankly it is those people who are ruling and are obligated to provide for the wellbeing of those people.

Now say there is no governmental control in play and no one is telling people how to be or live, then that is all good and people are responsible for themselves all then there isn't a duty owed. However everywhere in the world today we have governments ruling people and with that rule is an obligation to provide for the human rights of the people they are ruling which includes a standard of care not unlike any other custody, that bieng nutritional food that is sufficient for healthy living, shelter from the elements, and any other goods for hygine and integration into society, as equals not as inferiors, which includes providing for their dignity that is otherwise raped by the government rule.

NO rule no duty.

As a tax payer you are supporting rule and so those funds are owed 1st a duty to insure the human rights of those being ruled including yourself.

the Duty of Care is vital in a society with decent morals. I think you are lacking those morals kauboy


----------



## Kauboy

Will2 said:


> Actually wasn't talking to you but, I don't agree with your position I think that any nation that is imposing rule of law and governance over people is obligated to provide for their basic human needs. I just don't think that requirement extends into foreign states unless they are being occupied by that other state. IMO US should be keeping people like slippy offline or making lawsuits easier to do, the guy has no decency.
> 
> If anyone is saying how someone else should live and is using force to make them live that way, they should be insuring people can live if that way of life doesn't provide for them. further in that if people are in hardship due to those forced lifeways then there is an even higher obligation for those other parties to provide humanitarian aid because frankly it is those people who are ruling and are obligated to provide for the wellbeing of those people.
> 
> Now say there is no governmental control in play and no one is telling people how to be or live, then that is all good and people are responsible for themselves all then there isn't a duty owed. However everywhere in the world today we have governments ruling people and with that rule is an obligation to provide for the human rights of the people they are ruling which includes a standard of care not unlike any other custody, that bieng nutritional food that is sufficient for healthy living, shelter from the elements, and any other goods for hygine and integration into society, as equals not as inferiors, which includes providing for their dignity that is otherwise raped by the government rule.
> 
> NO rule no duty.
> 
> As a tax payer you are supporting rule and so those funds are owed 1st a duty to insure the human rights of those being ruled including yourself.
> 
> the Duty of Care is vital in a society with decent morals. I think you are lacking those morals kauboy


I don't give a rat's ass who you were talking to. You made your opinion known on a public forum and will take what you get, like it or not.
To assume that I owe anyone else ANYTHING is to assume I am indebted to them. Owing a debt implies a that a benefit was received which must be compensated for.
I don't require such benefits, but people like you decide that if you can force such things on a society, then you can demand compensation.
I'm not sure where you fabricated the lie that it is a government's role to "provide for the human rights of the people", but that is factually incorrect.
A government is established to ensure human rights are NOT INFRINGED UPON. There is no active role that must be fulfilled. The government is supposed to stand as an arbiter among conflicted parties, and decide who should stop adversely affecting the other.
If I go about my day, and do not interfere with any other citizen's rights, the government has no role in it.
It is not the government's job to feed me, clothe me, find me a job, give me a house, or provide medical services for me.
You don't want a government, you want a govern-mommy to take care of you because you can't take care of yourself. Not only that, you want SOMEONE ELSE to pay for your govern-mommy to take care of you. And if they don't, you want your govern-mommy to punish them.
It's ridiculous. Folks who think the way you do are nothing more than children pretending to be mature and independent, and demanding everyone give them unearned respect.
You can't handle simple words typed into a web forum by a faceless individual, and you want some method of exacting punishment against this person, like a 3 year old throwing a tantrum.

What I earn is mine. Not anyone else's. When I wish to keep what I've earned, that is not immoral. It has no bearing on morality at all. I'm not doing anything to positively or negatively affect any other human being. Keeping what I earn is a morally neutral action, in reality. In your fantasy world, it is an immoral act because you feel the labor of others is due to you for fictional reasons.
You don't understand what "morals" actually are, so I don't give much credence to your opinion of mine.
I hold deeply rooted passions about this subject.
Heed my words.
Let this go.


----------



## Deebo

Eye test. Need new contact prescription. Getting migraines.


----------



## Deebo

And, maybe it's from reading Wills dribble.


----------



## Deebo

Note to self, wills "one out of a hundred posts that make sense", are outwieghing his other posts.


----------



## tango

Added some rice, beans, and canned goods to the pantry.


----------



## Slippy

Will2 said:


> Dude I am not the one who made that criminology course curriculum. Although I have the sense that you need to deal with your own issues, Canada ain't gonna come down there to get you Slippy, deal with it you have Obama Care, you don't need Canada's Medicare, not fair that the Canadian tax payers should be paying for you.
> 
> Also what exactly do you have issue with the study of 4 major fields of crime?
> 
> Prison riots and hostage taking
> Robbery and bank robbery
> Tearoom activity: the study of impersonal sex in public places
> Higher level drug trafficking and organized crime.
> 
> If you don't see how these could be applicable in a society where rule of law has broken down, in as much as they are happening where we think it does exist, I think you are missing the big picture.
> 
> Basically in WROL take every time of criminal activity and put it in perspective that if you encounter it you have to deal with it yourself. It also provides insight into issues people will want to deal with and issues people won't deal with.
> Secondarily these occuring and not being managed will be signs of WROL. The study of hostage taking can also be useful in a prepping context for knowing how to deal with hostage takers, and likewise study on traffikers could be very useful in a SHTF scenario where there are major crackdown on contraband not per se drugs but anything.
> 
> Also this tearoom stuff is childsplay compared to say a major study unit in a cultural anth course I did on the Travesti.
> 
> You see tearoom and you seem to get fixated like a sex craved.. is Mrs. Slippy a natural woman Slippy?
> 
> None the less I have the sense you are just trying to keep things interesting for people but I think you got issues as you are like a broken record, and lack all common courtesy. Stop trolling my posts.
> 
> Oh no academic study on sex??? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tearoom_Trade


I've said it before and I'll say it again, the world has indeed done gone crazy. (see above^^^)...

Advice to the young'uns...do not neglect your meds! :emptiness:


----------



## Will2

Slippy said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, the world has indeed done gone crazy. (see above^^^)...
> 
> Advice to the young'uns...do not neglect your meds! :emptiness:


Take your own advice and get my photo down from your profile now. It is both misleading and an unapproved IP use.


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

I got 4 of the no battery/squeeze to power flashlights. I put one in my GHB, one in the BOB, gave one to my wife and one to my daughter. They thought that the lights were really cool. (They usually think that the stuff that I find for preps are cool, so they don't get bothered by my prepping.  )


----------



## Slippy

Kauboy,

:encouragement:



Kauboy said:


> I don't give a rat's ass who you were talking to. You made your opinion known on a public forum and will take what you get, like it or not.
> To assume that I owe anyone else ANYTHING is to assume I am indebted to them. Owing a debt implies a that a benefit was received which must be compensated for.
> I don't require such benefits, but people like you decide that if you can force such things on a society, then you can demand compensation.
> I'm not sure where you fabricated the lie that it is a government's role to "provide for the human rights of the people", but that is factually incorrect.
> A government is established to ensure human rights are NOT INFRINGED UPON. There is no active role that must be fulfilled. The government is supposed to stand as an arbiter among conflicted parties, and decide who should stop adversely affecting the other.
> If I go about my day, and do not interfere with any other citizen's rights, the government has no role in it.
> It is not the government's job to feed me, clothe me, find me a job, give me a house, or provide medical services for me.
> You don't want a government, you want a govern-mommy to take care of you because you can't take care of yourself. Not only that, you want SOMEONE ELSE to pay for your govern-mommy to take care of you. And if they don't, you want your govern-mommy to punish them.
> It's ridiculous. Folks who think the way you do are nothing more than children pretending to be mature and independent, and demanding everyone give them unearned respect.
> You can't handle simple words typed into a web forum by a faceless individual, and you want some method of exacting punishment against this person, like a 3 year old throwing a tantrum.
> 
> What I earn is mine. Not anyone else's. When I wish to keep what I've earned, that is not immoral. It has no bearing on morality at all. I'm not doing anything to positively or negatively affect any other human being. Keeping what I earn is a morally neutral action, in reality. In your fantasy world, it is an immoral act because you feel the labor of others is due to you for fictional reasons.
> You don't understand what "morals" actually are, so I don't give much credence to your opinion of mine.
> I hold deeply rooted passions about this subject.
> Heed my words.
> Let this go.


----------



## Slippy

Will2 said:


> Take your own advice and get my photo down from your profile now. It is both misleading and an unapproved IP use.


What are you talking about?


----------



## hawgrider

Deebo said:


> Made purchase arraignment on a "heritage rough rider" 22 pistol, with both cylinders.
> Seller in a bind, Deebo has a little money.


RubberDuck likes his heritage convertable. Ive shot it its pretty accurate.


----------



## Armed Iowa

Found 22lr hollow point at the local gun store. Bought 200 rounds.


----------



## phrogman

Bought a GSI stainless steel cup for my EDC/GHB and some P-38 and P-51 can openers.


----------



## Arklatex

phrogman said:


> Bought a GSI stainless steel cup for my EDC/GHB and some P-38 and P-51 can openers.


Those cups are great. They fit perfectly on the bottom of a nalgene bottle or a clean canteen.


----------



## Clearance Ford

I traded for some fox hides today.


----------



## Panchito

Kauboy said:


> I don't give a rat's ass who you were talking to. You made your opinion known on a public forum and will take what you get, like it or not.
> To assume that I owe anyone else ANYTHING is to assume I am indebted to them. Owing a debt implies a that a benefit was received which must be compensated for.
> I don't require such benefits, but people like you decide that if you can force such things on a society, then you can demand compensation.
> I'm not sure where you fabricated the lie that it is a government's role to "provide for the human rights of the people", but that is factually incorrect.
> A government is established to ensure human rights are NOT INFRINGED UPON. There is no active role that must be fulfilled. The government is supposed to stand as an arbiter among conflicted parties, and decide who should stop adversely affecting the other.
> If I go about my day, and do not interfere with any other citizen's rights, the government has no role in it.
> It is not the government's job to feed me, clothe me, find me a job, give me a house, or provide medical services for me.
> You don't want a government, you want a govern-mommy to take care of you because you can't take care of yourself. Not only that, you want SOMEONE ELSE to pay for your govern-mommy to take care of you. And if they don't, you want your govern-mommy to punish them.
> It's ridiculous. Folks who think the way you do are nothing more than children pretending to be mature and independent, and demanding everyone give them unearned respect.
> You can't handle simple words typed into a web forum by a faceless individual, and you want some method of exacting punishment against this person, like a 3 year old throwing a tantrum.
> 
> What I earn is mine. Not anyone else's. When I wish to keep what I've earned, that is not immoral. It has no bearing on morality at all. I'm not doing anything to positively or negatively affect any other human being. Keeping what I earn is a morally neutral action, in reality. In your fantasy world, it is an immoral act because you feel the labor of others is due to you for fictional reasons.
> You don't understand what "morals" actually are, so I don't give much credence to your opinion of mine.
> I hold deeply rooted passions about this subject.
> Heed my words.
> Let this go.


Very well said!!!!!


----------



## Will2

Kauboy said:


> I don't give a rat's ass who you were talking to.


You should.



> You made your opinion known


I made a statement.



> like it or not.


If you misquote or misattribute my statements, that is taking statements meant for one person out of context and applied to yourself, expect me to correct you on the fact I wasn't talking to or about you, and that your attribution of me to have said something I didn't is not accurate. What don't you understand about me correcting you on misquoting me? Are you somehow offended you misrepresented my statements and I corrected you on that? Really?



> To assume that I owe anyone else ANYTHING is to assume I am indebted to them.


As a citizen of the United States you owe your country everything, your blood, your breath, and everything you have ever done, as to what it needs, so long as you are part of that nation. It is you and you are it. It will take what it needs to continue its survival you are just one spec of dust in a desert, one drop of blood in the body. As for what you owe, that is based upon what the state says you owe, based on its needs and your leadership. You are indebted to your nations laws, and your status is based upon how you interact with those laws.

Your nation on the other hand owes all people in its sovreignty and jurisdiction a duty of care to uphold their human rights, regardless of cost. Your nation meanwhile must call on all its constituents including you, and all those in its sovreignty to insure that everyones human rights are upheld, and that no one is abused or neglected, that is why law exists. To protect the nation and those within its care.



> Owing a debt implies a that a benefit was received which must be compensated for.


No it doesn't debt inclines that you have been asigned costs. There are tons of mechanisms within the law that don't require services to have costs assigned. There are levies, and taxes simply for being somewhere. The fact you are in America means that you and everything you own in America is under American law and is subject to any laws that effect ownership of property. Be it taxes for ownership of certain goods, or confiscation of contraband, or costs assigned for accessing public services such as water, public roadways, or having access to police and fire services, national security, or emergency management systems. Simply being a citizen of the united states and living within the united states makes you unlimitedly indebted to the United States, and is only limited by what bounds are set by the government of the United States as the executive office and legislative powers within those legislative frame works. The fact you are allowed to live means you are wholely indebted to the United States, as a resident and citizen of it.



> I don't require such benefits, but people like you decide that if you can force such things on a society, then you can demand compensation.


People like me?? What is that suppose to mean, I am a minarchist libertarian. Saying how it is, is not saying what I support, so once again don't tell me what I think, you don't seem to understand my position so you shouldn't be representing it or me, stop doing that it will save me time telling you you are wrong.



> I'm not sure where you fabricated the lie that it is a government's role to "provide for the human rights of the people", but that is factually incorrect. A government is established to ensure human rights are NOT INFRINGED UPON.


Dude, it is the same thing. Saying you can't stop someone from having water, but you control access to water, you need to give them water to insure their rights to water arn't infringed. Make sense. With human rights since the government controls everything, it has to provide what is needed because it is all controlled already. It is the only method of gaining those services as all goods have already been privatized. The government is the only power that can make private goods public and insure peoples human rights are provided for, in this day and age. All ownership has been asigned already.



> There is no active role that must be fulfilled. The government is supposed to stand as an arbiter among conflicted parties, and decide who should stop adversely affecting the other.If I go about my day, and do not interfere with any other citizen's rights, the government has no role in it.


No, its not just other people it is the land too. Its not just people, it is also the state of the land everyone uses. Also it is also what you do to that land and people, indirectly. For instance setting a trap that kills someone even though it was there for months or years before it went off, you are still responsible for that. It is not simply interactions with people but your actions themselves are the responsibility of government to insure that you are not violating the law, which is not only about interpersonal actions. Actually the government has very little involvement with citizen/citizen interactions, it is citizen/government and citizen/land use, and violations of the public as a whole that are most important for the government to monitor and have executive function with. Citizens shold be able to manage their own interactions until those actions represent a violation of public values such as murder and rape, or damage public property.

private citizens rights should be relatively set in that people do not have access to other citizens unless they have been invited access to those other citizens, through some form of private contract. Except in cases of emergency or cultural contexts that interaction is permissiable by assocation with activities. You reducing government to a mediator of citizens is wholely false, that is not the role of government, people have private contract rights and their interactions are private contracts not government delegations. There is an exclusion on private activities unless there is some form of cultural permissibility or private contract, government esssentially has no business in private matters unless it is invited to mediate those issues. Your position is faulty.



> It is not the government's job to feed me, clothe me, find me a job, give me a house, or provide medical services for me.


It isn't. It is their duty of care to insure your human rights which includes food, shelter, and water, and any other essential needs. All governments must insure the human rights of those in their care is protected. Government by enforcing laws and controlling people has the moral obligation to insure human rights of those it is controlling.



> You don't want a government, you want a govern-mommy to take care of you because you can't take care of yourself.


Again my perception of the way it is, is not "the way I want it", it is the way it has to be. I am a minarchist libertarian, I think there is too much government, and too much of peoples lives have been violated, meanwhile government control o all land for its own use, has disenfranchised people and made it impossible for people to care for themselves without government, people have become dependent on the willingness of others to share or for the government to provide, one of the two things must exist. I won't accept people dying on the streets becuase people are too selfish to share wealth.
It is simply not humanly acceptable if those with excesses allow others to die or suffer when they could prevent that without causing real harm to themselves. It is just unthinkable you would support that kind of world, if so you are a monster and your values and opinions are a stain on this planet.



> Not only that, you want SOMEONE ELSE to pay for your govern-mommy to take care of you. And if they don't, you want your govern-mommy to punish them. It's ridiculous. Folks who think the way you do are nothing more than children pretending to be mature and independent, and demanding everyone give them unearned respect.


No sorry again, don't tell me what my beleifs are wrong you don't get it. I think the government should insure people are given oppourtunities to life, liberty and pursuit of happiness, and if the private citizens don't do that then government needs to step in. I don't think that should be free, I don't think it should be handouts. I think government should insure the right to employment, and if they have the land, or control of the resources, they should insure people have access to work that land, and to acquire those resources for their livelyhood. I don't just think the top 2% of Americans or people in the world should be able to say who lives and dies, everyone should thrive and survive, not just those who private citizens say should be given the chance to a good life. Everyone should have that oppourtunity. It is great if people can do that without public intervention but unfortuantely the business model and social model that exists isn't told to care about people before profit, and I think that is why government needs to care about people before profit because at some point society has a moral obligation to care for its membership. I don't support a model where survival of the fitest or greediest is the only way. There is abundance so we shouldn't deal shortage to people. I am not saying just give it to them, give them work, let them grow food, they can't do that without land, if the government doesn't provide land to people to grow their own food then they should provide the food. They should have those people in turn provides services to insure that society is taken care of. Everyone should be working to the same common goal, that is furthering the world so that everyone can have life liberty and happiness. You can't get that were one happy bastard is happy to watch his fellow citizens die on the streets.



> You can't handle simple words typed into a web forum by a faceless individual, and you want some method of exacting punishment against this person, like a 3 year old throwing a tantrum.


No idea what you are talking about dude. Handle? I responded to a misleading post you wrote. Where is the tantrum?



> What I earn is mine. Not anyone else's.


You don't understand how currency works. It is an exchange value, nothing more it has not value other than what other people put on it. As for your goods, the government controls their status not yours. You have use of that property unless it is needed by the government. You don't understand property rights in the modern world. You are no free of the law, you are subject to the law as an United States Citizen. In good times the control and enjoyment of that property should be unlimited however that doesn't cover every situation. You are not free from the government, you are part of the nation and therefore you and everything you own are subject to its needs.



> When I wish to keep what I've earned, that is not immoral. It has no bearing on morality at all.


Your property is secondary to human life. That is the moral code you are missing, until you understand life comes before property you arn't at the point I can respect your position or values. No big deal right its just what I think of you.



> I'm not doing anything to positively or negatively affect any other human being. Keeping what I earn is a morally neutral action, in reality. In your fantasy world, it is an immoral act because you feel the labor of others is due to you for fictional reasons.
> You don't understand what "morals" actually are, so I don't give much credence to your opinion of mine.
> I hold deeply rooted passions about this subject.
> Heed my words.
> Let this go.


Dude you are morally debase and you don't even see it. I hope you grow to see that some day. If you want to continue this feel open to contact me via a private message, this thread is not here for private discussions.


----------



## A Watchman

^^^^^^^^^


Well, and all this time I thought I knew my rights, liberties, and freedoms afforded me by my citizenship of this once great land. Imagine that..... it took a foreigner to convince me I am morally corrupt and owe all I am and have to my Country and am not due my perceived freedoms, rights, and liberties.......... I can assure you that this is not the case and he was not successful.

Will's worldview definition = This is what happens when you overload your brain and time on excessive knowledge spoon fed by institutions of "higher de-education and misinformation".


----------



## paraquack

Let's get back to the thread. Added a couple of cases of canned vegies.


----------



## Will2

FOOD UP, WATER UP, EXERCISE, AND A FEW OTHER THINGS



I am again fairly well stocked with groceries for the past month or so I was only a few days ahead as everything rots really fast here. Finally got a mix of staples such as beans, rice, and pasta. I've been adding to my water supply also as most water down here is bottled water, this has allowed me to accumulate a lot of 10L, 5L and 4L water bottles which I've been refilling. I doubt anything will happen but the water bottles with my water filter could allow me to source water in event that the water system goes down here. I doubt it will but I could have empty bottles or filled bottles so it is an easy choice.

Trying out a another portable exercise tool this one for increasing handgrip strength. Sort of week as it is only weighted for about 50lbs pressure. Also picked up a tensor band today that I am using as a shoulder wrap but it could also be used as a bandage fairly easy as it clips into place. Could be useful for easing a sprain or something too. Also testing out more bonding glue. One of my shoe soles has been coming off, I used superglue on it before coming down here, but it has seperated a little again so I am trying out some local bonding glue. Fairly cheap buys everything was like $1 each. 

There are a couple other things but for OPSEC can't mention it.
Not too much prepping here though, just getting aclimatized to the tropical environment, working on abs mostly, and trying to encourage my seperated shoulder to heal (hoping tensor may help a little). I am getting sort of discouraged that the shoulder isn't going to fully heal without surgery but I'll keep trying and keep up the rehab with resistance bands and cardio (swimming/jogging etc..).
I've been penny pinching since the Canadian Dollar has nose dived pretty bad, under 70 cents to the US dollar now, and may drop yet further on Monday due to Iran.

Did some price checking on multitools down here, about $15 for most of them, but I'm not sure if I can possess one down here as I'm not sure if the knife segment would make it illegal for me to carry. Need to look into that.

Food, Water stockpiles, exercise. Oh I also bought a cast iron pan, they are like $10 down here. Not really sure what else I should do since I will be back by the time exams role around, can't have too much stuff as I need to take it back with me. Not sure what else I should really have down here.


----------



## Slippy

Where are you currently Will?



Will2 said:


> FOOD UP, WATER UP, EXERCISE, AND A FEW OTHER THINGS
> 
> I am again fairly well stocked with groceries for the past month or so I was only a few days ahead as everything rots really fast here. Finally got a mix of staples such as beans, rice, and pasta. I've been adding to my water supply also as most water down here is bottled water, this has allowed me to accumulate a lot of 10L, 5L and 4L water bottles which I've been refilling. I doubt anything will happen but the water bottles with my water filter could allow me to source water in event that the water system goes down here. I doubt it will but I could have empty bottles or filled bottles so it is an easy choice.
> 
> Trying out a another portable exercise tool this one for increasing handgrip strength. Sort of week as it is only weighted for about 50lbs pressure. Also picked up a tensor band today that I am using as a shoulder wrap but it could also be used as a bandage fairly easy as it clips into place. Could be useful for easing a sprain or something too. Also testing out more bonding glue. One of my shoe soles has been coming off, I used superglue on it before coming down here, but it has seperated a little again so I am trying out some local bonding glue. Fairly cheap buys everything was like $1 each.
> 
> There are a couple other things but for OPSEC can't mention it.
> Not too much prepping here though, just getting aclimatized to the tropical environment, working on abs mostly, and trying to encourage my seperated shoulder to heal (hoping tensor may help a little). I am getting sort of discouraged that the shoulder isn't going to fully heal without surgery but I'll keep trying and keep up the rehab with resistance bands and cardio (swimming/jogging etc..).
> I've been penny pinching since the Canadian Dollar has nose dived pretty bad, under 70 cents to the US dollar now, and may drop yet further on Monday due to Iran.
> 
> Did some price checking on multitools down here, about $15 for most of them, but I'm not sure if I can possess one down here as I'm not sure if the knife segment would make it illegal for me to carry. Need to look into that.
> 
> Food, Water stockpiles, exercise. Oh I also bought a cast iron pan, they are like $10 down here. Not really sure what else I should do since I will be back by the time exams role around, can't have too much stuff as I need to take it back with me. Not sure what else I should really have down here.


----------



## Arklatex

Ordered and Alice pack and frame. Gonna test it out as a potential bob.


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

Arklatex said:


> Ordered and Alice pack and frame. Gonna test it out as a potential bob.


I got one of those a couple of months ago. It didn't come with the shoulder or waist straps, so I got some wider MOLLE pack straps that are more comfortable than the older ALICE straps.


----------



## tango

Where are you Will?
Probably in never- never land.


----------



## reartinetiller

I went out and got a 30 pkg of beer. Roy


----------



## A Watchman

Slippy said:


> Where are you currently Will?


I demand an answer now!! We have been able to keep Will locked up in a dorm room for some time now, minimizing his contact with "real people". Aside from the those that reside in his head and occasional on-line rants, a launch on civilization has been minimized. But now it appears that .........someone has let him out?? I want to know who is responsible for this cruel assault on a tropical environment in some undisclosed location!! Is there a higher education located in some jungle?

Or....is this all in Will's head?

Speak up now and take responsibility.


----------



## spork

Ordered a couple of small bags for the kids so we can work on a better set up for them. They're still pretty young, but would be able to carry a few basics like a flashlight, water, and some snacks, and probably a change of clothes. Also ordered a blackhawk cqb riggers belt after a bunch of research prompted by the "what's your belt" thread. Also decided to try out the battery charger for recharging alkaline batteries as mentioned in another thread. I had a similar one years ago that I gave away and decided its time to get another one. Lastly I picked up some disposable nitrile gloves that should fit the kids, and some extra wick for my kerosene lanterns. It even made it up into the 30's today here so the wife and kids and I spent some time outside. It was cold, but no wind so it was really pretty decent.


----------



## Slippy

500 rounds Winchester .357 JHP 110 gr.

Practice, Practice, Practice...


----------



## Prepared One

Added 00 Buck and 5.56 ammo. Picked up a couple more ammo boxes and one more surplus military gas can. That brings me to 5 total. Some more dried goods.


----------



## Will2

A Watchman said:


> I demand an answer now!! We have been able to keep Will locked up in a dorm room for some time now, minimizing his contact with "real people". Aside from the those that reside in his head and occasional on-line rants, a launch on civilization has been minimized. But now it appears that .........someone has let him out?? I want to know who is responsible for this cruel assault on a tropical environment in some undisclosed location!! Is there a higher education located in some jungle?
> 
> Or....is this all in Will's head?
> 
> Speak up now and take responsibility.


You think I'm going to feed your illness more. If you had any clue about me, you would know where I was. You clearly have formed some alternate version of me in your mind, and I have to tell you stop netstalking me, stop posting lies about me, and frankly you need to screw off because what you are doing is being a social menance who is feeding antisocial behaviours. You are a scumbag for that, just screw off you are doing nothing to contribute to a positive environment for people, you are feeding degenerate reject habits and you are ruining an otherwise good webforum that could discus a good subject matter on prepping. If you don't want to contribute to a good working enviornment where people respect one another why don't you just stop posting and harassing people, if you don't get that would be the right thing to do, you are definately in my degenerate people list and you will be treated accordingly.

And just so you know, no I'm not angry or upset, I find it pathetic people like you waste you time harassing people online. The fact I am wasting my time informing you, you are a loser who is just posting garbage onto the internet in an attempt to damage someones enjoyment in life, is just truely sad you waste your life doing that, you are a pathetic loser for that and hopefully you understand you are viewed that way by people. Frankly anyone supporting that sort of antisocial and degenerate behaviour is mentally retarded and shouldn't be online without supervision because they are behaviourally unbalanced and like a screaming 2 year old. Grow up or stay off the internet your posting habits are retarded.


----------



## 8301

Slow Sunday so I worked and made money. One of the benefits of being self employed.


----------



## Kauboy

Will2 said:


> *** mental diarrhea edited for the sake of sanity ***


I'm actually quite impressed. You managed to misunderstand every single thing I said AND made a gigantic post without a word of truth in it. Simply amazing. You lack the capacity to grasp simple concepts of individual liberty, and cling to an asinine opinion about a sovereign man owing *anything* to anyone because of a fictional contract he never agreed to or wanted. Freedom be damned, you want your free ride.
Do us a favor, move "sterilization" to the top of your prepper "to-do" list. You have no business breeding if *that* represents your thought process. Don't bother posting in this thread again until that top priority is complete. Thanks.


----------



## A Watchman

Will2 said:


> *And just so you know, no I'm not angry or upset,* you are a pathetic loser for that and hopefully you understand you are viewed that way by people. Frankly anyone supporting that sort of antisocial and degenerate behaviour is mentally retarded and shouldn't be online without supervision because they are behaviourally unbalanced and like a screaming 2 year old. Grow up or stay off the internet your posting habits are retarded.


Of course your not angry or upset, you just called me a loser with retarded habits. You have no idea to whom you address, from your self mandated state of homelessness......... as you have stated.

I can assure you that I am not angry or upset either. I just want you to learn to link intelligent and factual thoughts together, all in the same long and rambling posts you make here.


----------



## Slippy

Will2 said:


> You think I'm going to feed your illness more. If you had any clue about me, you would know where I was. You clearly have formed some alternate version of me in your mind, and I have to tell you stop netstalking me, stop posting lies about me, and frankly you need to screw off because what you are doing is being a social menance who is feeding antisocial behaviours. You are a scumbag for that, just screw off you are doing nothing to contribute to a positive environment for people, you are feeding degenerate reject habits and you are ruining an otherwise good webforum that could discus a good subject matter on prepping. If you don't want to contribute to a good working enviornment where people respect one another why don't you just stop posting and harassing people, if you don't get that would be the right thing to do, you are definately in my degenerate people list and you will be treated accordingly.
> 
> And just so you know, no I'm not angry or upset, I find it pathetic people like you waste you time harassing people online. The fact I am wasting my time informing you, you are a loser who is just posting garbage onto the internet in an attempt to damage someones enjoyment in life, is just truely sad you waste your life doing that, you are a pathetic loser for that and hopefully you understand you are viewed that way by people. Frankly anyone supporting that sort of antisocial and degenerate behaviour is mentally retarded and shouldn't be online without supervision because they are behaviourally unbalanced and like a screaming 2 year old. Grow up or stay off the internet your posting habits are retarded.


Evidence that time spent locked in a concrete room is not good for the psyche.


----------



## 8301

TIME OUT!

Back on topic, Take the cat fight to a different thread or even better agree to disagree and then stay silent. BS fights like this is how we lost Paul S and I'm considering leaving too.


----------



## PrepperFF712

An on topic post.

My electrician confirmed my install of my Generlink for next week. I also Cobra-weaved some paracord onto the grab handle of my GHB... but it looks like a blind guy did it... 

Tomorrow the plan is to pick up some spices/oils, another Jerry can, and fill it as well as one I emptied into my generator.


----------



## paraquack

I used my ignore button today


----------



## hawgrider

paraquack said:


> I used my ignore button today


Just quoting your post to see if its me that got put on a additional ignore list. I'm shooting for 25 peoples ignore list. :joyous:


----------



## kevincali

Man. Over spent today. 

Paid off my auto insurance. I'm good until April 2nd. 

Then went to my LGS to BS and bought another Remington 511. I have a mid 50's vintage 511p that is a tack driver. I took the peeps off it in favor of a scope. The 511 I bought today is just a 511 score master. If possible, I may put the peeps on it since the receiver isn't grooved for scope mounts. I'll have to see how it shoots first. If it's a tack driver like the 511p, I'll leave it. 

Then they mentioned they had 22lr in stock. So I picked up a 325 pack of federal auto match, and a 100 pack of Winchester super X. 

Put out $350 today with nil to show for it haha. Except some 22lr and a paid off auto policy. I pick up the rifle in 10 days. 

Oh and I picked up my cap and gown for my graduation ceremony. To say I'm excited to walk is an understatement!


----------



## Deebo

First- GOOD JOB KEVIN..
Second- no major preps today, did purchase a porch light replacement, hope to throw it on when I get home.
Tax season is the "BIG PREP", when we decide if we are -staying on land we are currently on, with a different house added, or moving completely to a bigger better BIGGER prepper home. 
One thing I do like about my current site, is its location, one thing I hate, is the ground is hard, and covered and littered with huge river rocks.


----------



## Slippy

Congratulations on a damn fine day Kevin



kevincali said:


> Man. Over spent today.
> 
> Paid off my auto insurance. I'm good until April 2nd.
> 
> Then went to my LGS to BS and bought another Remington 511. I have a mid 50's vintage 511p that is a tack driver. I took the peeps off it in favor of a scope. The 511 I bought today is just a 511 score master. If possible, I may put the peeps on it since the receiver isn't grooved for scope mounts. I'll have to see how it shoots first. If it's a tack driver like the 511p, I'll leave it.
> 
> Then they mentioned they had 22lr in stock. So I picked up a 325 pack of federal auto match, and a 100 pack of Winchester super X.
> 
> Put out $350 today with nil to show for it haha. Except some 22lr and a paid off auto policy. I pick up the rifle in 10 days.
> 
> Oh and I picked up my cap and gown for my graduation ceremony. To say I'm excited to walk is an understatement!


----------



## Operator6

Hit the gym at 4:30 am with a hard leg workout then a 5 mile hike trough the River delta. Found a great piece of property on the river at a descent asking price. The owner said I'm welcome to hunt all the hogs I want. 

It's been a great day.


----------



## kevincali

Thanks Deebo!
Thanks Slippy!

Forgot to mention I also pulled weeds in my yard and filled my compost bin. Also did some staple shopping. Mainly dairy. My egg source had an attack that wiped out a bunch of their layers. So now I'm stuck paying $4 a dozen again 

I haven't fixed up my coop yet because I'm contemplating purchasing property in Utah. Everywhere I went, everyone was hiring. I'm already hired on at a roofing company when I get back out there, but I would pick up a second job too. I figure I could take some of this settlement money from the accident and buy a few acres. Then working 2 jobs, would pay for a nice little trailer (to have something immediately) and eventually build a nice cabin.

I still haven't taken the trip to Kentucky yet. I'm not too sure of the humidity. Plus the drive to and around Utah made me at ease. I can't explain it. I just felt at home in the snow.


----------



## Deebo

Sweet, I have family in Vernal, Utah, don't know where it is thou.
You get this close to NM again, we gotta have a few celebeers....


----------



## Deebo

Operator6 said:


> Hit the gym at 4:30 am with a hard leg workout then a 5 mile hike trough the River delta. Found a great piece of property on the river at a descent asking price. The owner said I'm welcome to hunt all the hogs I want.
> 
> It's been a great day.


Awesome Operator6, I am working on getting turkey hunting rights, next door to me, about 14 acres for sale...


----------



## PrepperFF712

My wife did some groceries and added a pound of Salt, a pound of baking soda and two boxes of Mini Wheat Centers (My favourite........ shaddap.... they're good damnit!!). 

I picked up another 25L Gas Can and put some premium in it for the generator.


----------



## kevincali

Deebo said:


> Sweet, I have family in Vernal, Utah, don't know where it is thou.
> You get this close to NM again, we gotta have a few celebeers....


Not sure where that is either. Hell, I barely got the address where I was going to when I was about 45 minutes away.

What part of NM? My family hails from San Fidel/grants area. I hear that's a ghost town now. I've been wanting to go there, but when I have time, no gas money. When I have gas money, no time.

I'll be in Utah again maybe in June/July. I want to go earlier, but I'm pet sitting for my 87 year old friend who is out of town about to go through open hear surgery/triple bypass. That'll take 3-4 months for him to recover.


----------



## darsk20

kevincali said:


> Man. Over spent today.
> 
> Paid off my auto insurance. I'm good until April 2nd.
> 
> Then went to my LGS to BS and bought another Remington 511. I have a mid 50's vintage 511p that is a tack driver. I took the peeps off it in favor of a scope. The 511 I bought today is just a 511 score master. If possible, I may put the peeps on it since the receiver isn't grooved for scope mounts. I'll have to see how it shoots first. If it's a tack driver like the 511p, I'll leave it.
> 
> Then they mentioned they had 22lr in stock. So I picked up a 325 pack of federal auto match, and a 100 pack of Winchester super X.
> 
> Put out $350 today with nil to show for it haha. Except some 22lr and a paid off auto policy. I pick up the rifle in 10 days.
> 
> Oh and I picked up my cap and gown for my graduation ceremony. To say I'm excited to walk is an understatement!


Congratulations Kevin!

Picked up a couple of Mr Heater Buddy heaters, just in case, with the 20# adapter. Will be great if needed or when camping.


----------



## bigwheel

Well the ice box water dispenser has been trickling out way to too slow here lately....so I hooked the Sawyer mini filter up to a two liter sody pop bottle. Seem to have convinced the warden it can filter out more bad critters than the cheesy ice box filter which cost 30 bucks at home depot. Some of us are good at prepping like that.


----------



## Slippy

bigwheel said:


> Well the ice box water dispenser has been trickling out way to too slow here lately....so I hooked the Sawyer mini filter up to a two liter sody pop bottle. Seem to have convinced the warden it can filter out more bad critters than the cheesy ice box filter which cost 30 bucks at home depot. Some of us are good at prepping like that.


BigWheel,
You the best! :encouragement:


----------



## Deebo

kevincali said:


> Not sure where that is either. Hell, I barely got the address where I was going to when I was about 45 minutes away.
> 
> What part of NM? My family hails from San Fidel/grants area. I hear that's a ghost town now. I've been wanting to go there, but when I have time, no gas money. When I have gas money, no time.
> 
> I'll be in Utah again maybe in June/July. I want to go earlier, but I'm pet sitting for my 87 year old friend who is out of town about to go through open hear surgery/triple bypass. That'll take 3-4 months for him to recover.


I live literally in the top left corner of NM. FORTY minutes from Colorado, and an hour from Arizona Utah border. 
I'll pm you my number tomorrow, in computer.


----------



## kevincali

Deebo said:


> I live literally in the top left corner of NM. FORTY minutes from Colorado, and an hour from Arizona Utah border.
> I'll pm you my number tomorrow, in computer.


Definitely! I'll swing by there on my way up to Utah. We'll have a brew or 2.


----------



## sideKahr

Cut down and hung a door to the basement pantry where some of my food stores are kept. I also installed a keyed deadbolt lock. It's not to keep raiders out, of course; it's to prevent 'bunkering-in' family members from being tempted to pilfer in a food shortage. It's surprising what even honest people will do when they're hungry. I will be the self-appointed rationing officer, God help me.


----------



## warrior4

A couple more Mountain House insta-meals and a box of surgical masks for the med supply cabinet.


----------



## Quip

Added a shemagh to each of the bags. I don't like the look but, the damn things are as handy as paracord.


----------



## Protect this House

I've done a few things this week. Picked up 200 rounds of .22, 150 rounds of .223 and 100 rounds of 9mm. It was my birthday a few days back. so my wife got me the food saver that I've been eyeing for a while. I'm terribly excited about it because it will give me the opportunity to extend my food storage. I'm also crushing overtime this week at work. I'll finish the week with 64 hours and 8 of those are double time and a half. I'm going to use some of that money to replenish/revamp my first aid kits. About three years ago I built 5 kits, a main one and 4 satellite kits, and over the years we've used quite a bit and I haven't replenished them.


----------



## Will2

Starting to study for DZ (straight truck license with airbrake certification). 

I am going to seriously attempt to get this done by May.

It should be fairly costly just to get into the program, at $300-$400 to do medical and some other stuff, program itself normally runs $1000-$2000 or so.


----------



## SOCOM42

Refilled one propane tank, refill as soon as used to keep the filled count up.

Bought a box of food saver rolls at BJ's.

Made $150.00 for direct use on preps.

Added 120 metformin to stores and 60 of another, vac packed with desiccant packs.

It does get hard to think of what to store, probably do another 50 pounds of beans and 20 pound propane tank, have plenty of each as it is.

Looking at getting some more bow saw blades next trip to Home Depot. 

Will wait on 22 ammo till it goes down some more, have 50k as of now after LGS gave back what it borrowed.

They have plenty of CCI Minnimags on the shelf, just too high still, even with my discount.

Need about 15k of 24GR FMJ 9mm para.


----------



## kevincali

Pulled more weeds while the ground is wet. I'm glad I put mulch down. Seems to have helped keep the weeds down. Way way less than last year. 

Had to de weed my drainage ditch from the washer to the avocado tree(s). Only one right now. It's still only a couple feet tall (frost got the top half last year). I'm hoping it still grows decently big. I had a couple others, but I got slammed with work and was not able to maintain watering them. Now that the washer water goes there, water is not an issue (wash 1-2 times a week, so it's moist). 

Organized my ammo storage, but ordered ammo cans. Now my ammo storage looks empty! I basically took the large calibers and put them on the bottom. Smaller calibers up on shelf....

Took recyclables in, and hit up the discount rack. Got some canned goods. Nothing great, just some chef boyardee spaghetti haha, and some spaghetti sauce that was buy 2, get pasta free. Not too shabby hehe.


----------



## Kauboy

On the way back from a funeral, the wife and I discussed serious plans for a legit garden. Where to locate it, how to protect it from the dog, how to conceal it from "outsiders", and other things.
This was the first time she showed actual interest in keeping a vegetable garden. I think it's more from a perspective of *crap* in our food. She believes our son's personality issues are from certain things in his food that he doesn't handle well, and she's been trying to reduce his diet to the simplest things, and even that is hard. Turns out "organic" doesn't mean organic, "all-natural" can still have chemicals, and so on. She believes the only way to get truly "clean" food is to grow it yourself.
Hey, whatever gets her on board with a more sustainable solution, right?

First step is a new stockade fence to enclose the backyard. Next, partition fence for garden. Then, garden!
Need some more rabbits around that time too. Excellent garden fertilizer, and they can enjoy the fruits of their poop labor.


----------



## paraquack

Read an interesting article in a "farm" magazine about "aluminum foil mulch". It does the same as any mulch but the reflected sunlight to the bottom side of the leaves supposedly prevent aphids from making themselves at home. The vegies they used were larger than the non-"aluminum foil mulch" rows. I think I'll keep in the back of my mind if I ever catch the tiny, tiny critters in my garden.


----------



## PrepperFF712

New Kershaw Cryo blade showed up today. Decent little knife.


----------



## Operator6

I'm about to head to west to Mississippi for business then hit the woods near the escatawpa river. I like to hike along the river and put my gear to use and it's a great workout.


----------



## kevincali

Yesterday put a deposit on a western field tube fed bolt action 22. Reason being is I gave a 22 to a friend, so I have to fill the hole where it was haha. 

Did some more yard work, but had to leave for graduation rehearsal. Today is actual graduation. 

Probably going to do some yard work today, but not much. Not only is my compost bin full, the hole in the yard is full. I have a 3'x3' square where a palm tree used to be but I sold it a few years back. The dirt settled and is a dip. I've been tossing weeds and mulch in that hole hoping it'll compost and turn into decent soil. Maybe.


----------



## sideKahr

Joined the NRA. I'd let my membership lapse a few years ago. I'm concerned with the assault on our 2nd Amendment rights, and it appears that contacting my legislators results only in useless form letters.


----------



## paraquack

I thought I missed you at the last meeting.


----------



## Jp4GA

Work was called off due to snow-- that did not come, so I got time to shop. Found 3 packs of body soap for .53, and hand soap for .56 so I stocked up. Also found canned veggies on sale at .50 and had a store electronic coupon good for all the cans purchased. So got about 4 days worth of food for the family and a supply of soap that should last for 6 months for under $20. 

I also took some time on this unexpected day off to clean out a few cabinets. I cleared out some dishes that I have not used in 10 years to make more room for storage of things I will need. I also updated my spreadsheet of goods. I sorted it by date and pulled all the items that will expire during the 1st quarter of this year. My son will take them to back to the dorms with him next week and eat them before they expire. So over all an good productive day.


----------



## tango

I was at my hunt club, and visited a local Walmart neighborhood market.
Found it was on the closure list and everything, but tobacco, alcohol and RX, was on sale at 25% off.
Grabbed a cart and bought a lot for the pantry. Yahoo!


----------



## Panchito

Converted my glock 23. 40 cal to 9 mm. Bought 700 rounds of ammo . Went to the range to try it out. Worked perfectly. Practiced right hand and left hand shooting , shooting with both eyes open , and point and shoot. Now I have one gun 2 calibers. And ammo for both.


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

I put my MOLLE II straps on my ALICE pack. Also put some Thinsulate gloves in my GHB. Never know if you'll get stuck in weather below 40ºF!


----------



## alterego

And another.


----------



## Prepared One

Just finished the last duck hunt of the year. Got 4 on a very cold and windy day on the Texas prairie. So, basically got some good practical shooting in and got duck for dinner. Wife wants to try a new recipe.


----------



## Panchito

Peanut butter, toilet paper and paper towels .


----------



## PrepperFF712

Upgrading my Red Rock Outdoor Gear Tactial Assault Pack to a 5.11 RUSH24 for my GHB. If anyone's interested this thing has 2 months worth of back and forth to work... selling for $40


----------



## Sasquatch

Spent the day with a Naturalist friend in the bush foraging for and identifying edible plants and nuts in my area. Good knowledge to have once the grocery stores are picked clean.


----------



## 8301

What is a prep?


----------



## 8301

Sasquatch said:


> Spent the day with a Naturalist friend in the bush foraging for and identifying edible plants and nuts in my area. Good knowledge to have once the grocery stores are picked clean.


I can help you with the nuts, My Daddy said anybody who is a Democrat is a nut so it's easy to find nuts. Lot's of them in California and New York City according to my Daddy.
We also have lot's of edible plants out here, corn, beans, grass is edible I guess since my cows eat it but I don't like it.


----------



## BuckB

John Galt said:


> What is a prep?


If want to know about preps, today is your lucky day! Buck Bored is the name, teaching preps is the game!

Having preps is just having the stuff you need, when you need it. For example you seem like the kind of guy that likes pancakes. How would you like to have a whole steamer trunk full of pancakes so you can have a few whenever you want? When you come to one our storage workshops at Buck Bored's Pancake Palace we will teach you how to pre-make thousands of pancakes and store them in your attic so they ready and waiting for you whenever you want. To register, just send $50 to reserve your spot to Buck Bored's Pancake Palace. But hurry because openings are going fast.

Buck

1-800-PANCAKE


----------



## 8301

BuckB said:


> If want to know about preps, today is your lucky day! Buck Bored is the name, teaching preps is the game!
> 
> Having preps is just having the stuff you need, when you need it. For example you seem like the kind of guy that likes pancakes. How would you like to have a whole steamer trunk full of pancakes so you can have a few whenever you want? When you come to one our storage workshops at Buck Bored's Pancake Palace we will teach you how to pre-make thousands of pancakes and store them in your attic so they ready and waiting for you whenever you want. To register, just send $50 to reserve your spot to Buck Bored's Pancake Palace. But hurry because openings are going fast.
> 
> Buck
> 
> 1-800-PANCAKE


Can you add things to the pancakes like my Mother used to do??? I remember when Mr Clinton had Monica add some marijuana to the brownie mix. I'd bet it would be even better with pancakes. What a way to start the day.

P.S. I called your 1-800-PANCAKE number but only got a McDonalds restaurant.


----------



## BuckB

John Galt said:


> Can you add things to the pancakes like my Mother used to do??? I remember when Mr Clinton had Monica add some marijuana to the brownie mix. I'd bet it would be even better with pancakes. What a way to start the day.
> 
> P.S. I called your 1-800-PANCAKE number but only got a McDonalds restaurant.


McDonalds is just the answering service for me. When you are a powerful and busy idea guy like I am, you don't really have time to answer your own phone. So McDonalds pays me a monthly fee for the privilege of answering my phone. It brings them quite a bit of business too. Just ask for Buck Bored's Pancake Palace.

You can certainly add anything you want to the pancakes. I often mix them with cough medicine. I really like the chemical flavor it adds.


----------



## 8301

I'll call again in the morning, Do you think the people at McDonalds could help me set up that 60mm mortar? I'll ask them when Mr. Kerry runs me down for my breakfast. Hillary said Mr Kerry could keep a secret even more secure than her email so he must be really smart.

Sasquatch, if you're looking for nuts I can introduce you to some democrats at McDonalds in the morning. Hillary may be there too, kind of the queen of nuts, or fruits, or something. Mr. Clinton may swing by too if the cute brunette is working.


----------



## BuckB

John Galt said:


> Do you think the people at McDonalds could help me set up that 60mm mortar?


Great idea, I'll bet they could! I know when I take my little sister Doris to lunch at McDonalds, she makes sounds like a 60mm mortar. She really likes the Happy Meals. Except when they forget to put the toy inside. The last time that happened it sure wasn't pretty. She ended up strapped to a hospital bed for a month!


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

Didn't Mr. Bill (Clinton) already do the McDonald's thing back in the 90's? Jogged in and ate someone's fries if I remember correctly.


----------



## 8301

What's a Slippy meal? Slippy sounds like some of personal lubricant. Not sure I want to eat that.


----------



## BuckB

John Galt said:


> What's a Slippy meal? Slippy sounds like some of personal lubricant. Not sure I want to eat that.


Slippy is kind of like a personal lubricant. Not the same kind of personal lubricant Bill Clinton uses. More like a "social" lubricant. The world is a much rougher place for most without some Slippy around. Some folks might overuse the Slippy and then slide right off the edge into insanity. But those are few and far between. You can usually tell them because they have kind of a green complexion to begin with.


----------



## 8301

BuckB said:


> Great idea, I'll bet they could! I know when I take my little sister Doris to lunch at McDonalds, she makes sounds like a 60mm mortar. She really likes the Happy Meals. Except when they forget to put the toy inside. The last time that happened it sure wasn't pretty. She ended up strapped to a hospital bed for a month!


Maybe it wasn't the missing toy. I've seen little kids freak out at that Ronald McDonald stature holding that long pike with a hamburger speared on it. I hope she is doing better now.


----------



## sideKahr

This thread reminds me of Edgar Bergen and Charlie McCarthy, but I can't figure out which one is the dummy.


----------



## A Watchman

I was thinking more like sex with yourself.


----------



## kevincali

Nothing much. Just a hair of yard work, and went through my "range find" .22lr and pulled out enough to fill a 50 count cci container. These are ones that have no hammer strike marks and are undamaged. I'll be using these first in a shtf scenario. When I'm not dying of starvation, and missing that squirrel or rabbit isn't a problem. Then when things get more dire, I'll still have some decent ammo. 

Also been doing some yard work. Just have a little bit more weeds to pull, problem is, they're huge! It's where the wash water drains to, so it's always getting watered. 

About to head back out there and do more yard work. Lunch break hehe.


----------



## Targetshooter

Wife went out and got three cans of coffee " hell yes " and six containers of salt ,,,, we stocked the salt away and one of the coffee ,,,,,,,, we just need to stock up on protein ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, my neighbor gave us a 5gal. bucket of rice , he vacuum packed it and put it in the bucket ,,,,,, that was very nice of him ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and did get a case of water proof matches for $5 " 10,000 matches ",,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I have to put them in zip lock bags now ,,,,,,, tell next time .


----------



## kevincali

I may have converted someone. 

My friends sister is dating a guy. Her family has a fruit stand/nursery that he works at now part time. 

A while back, he came over and I showed him the yard. He kept telling me how I could have a garden space, and this and that (which I do, just haven't grown anything for a year besides fruit trees). 
Yesterday, he asked me if I had any oranges because the ones I planted last year at her house haven't produced edible fruit yet. It produced, but oranges are very sour. Next batch will be better. 

So I brought him up here, and sent him home with navel, Valencia, satsuma mandarin, key lime, and bearss lime. 

He then proceeds to show me a couple onions he is re growing, a pumpkin plant start, and was asking me about cloning (he has grown pot legally with a rec from a doctor). 

So tonight I'm going through my seeds, and will be headed down there in the next few days to clean up a corner of the yard for a garden area. They have probably 20 Valencia trees, some I planted, some my friend planted, and some her dad planted. Her dad grew squash in the water rings of the Valencia oranges, and I was telling him to do the same, but they've lost 2 trees to gophers. So we are going to do an above ground type garden with wire mesh to help against gophers. 

I hope he sticks with it. He has 2 kids, and it was good seeing his son (~2) peeling a satsuma mandarin to eat that I grew in my yard. It made me proud, and I know he wants to provide for his kids. All this because I was telling him that the reason I did my yard how I did, was so if I were ever too broke to buy food, at least I have stuff growing that's free. 

Now to sort seeds......gonna start him on tomatoes and peppers. I have 2 tomatoes that have started to rot, so I'll harvest the seeds. I always try to harvest any seeds from the really ripe fruit. I seem to have more success that way. 

Oh and he has been trying to start avocado seeds. 3 of them. 

I wish mine were still alive to show him it could be done. But I overlooked it and forgot to water it


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

I finally was able to get some .22 Mag rounds for my new derringer! Only 1 place in town currently stocking them, and they just recently got them in. $19.99 for 50 rounds! (CCI 40 gr hollow points) Holy crap! I could only get 1 box for now at that price, so hopefully they'll come down.

I have the .22lr barrels on order to be able to get more affordable ammo, but I'd like to stay with the .22 Mag as much as possible. Should be here in 2 weeks or so.

Not really a prep, but I got 2 dozen eggs for 99¢ each today! (2 doz. was the limit.)

Grabbed a few extra disposable lighters while I was out, too.

Also, getting closer to being completely debt free.


----------



## bigwheel

Ok..kindly give us the ballistic scoop on the superiority of .22 mag over .22 lr coming out of a one inch barrel. Thanks. What do yall smoke?


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

I don't know the ballistic differences between the two. It came with the Mag barrels, not the LR. I ordered the LR barrels for more versatility.

Maybe I'll be able to do a side by side comparison someday.


----------



## bigwheel

Ok..think a person will find the two rounds perform about equal in short barreled guns..with the mag giving more flash..bang..and unburned powder. Now a long barrel makes the .22 mag really shine. The way I was taught it needs about a 16-18 inch barrel to reach approach its full potential. 
Ballistics By The Inch Adds .22 Magnum - The Firearm Blog


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

bigwheel said:


> Ok..think a person will find the two rounds perform about equal in short barreled guns..with the mag giving more flash..bang..and unburned powder. Now a long barrel makes the .22 mag really shine. The way I was taught it needs about a 16-18 inch barrel to reach approach its full potential.
> Ballistics By The Inch Adds .22 Magnum - The Firearm Blog


Thank you for taking the time to post that link.

So, it looks like approx. 946 FPS (.22 Mag) vs 856 FPS (.22 LR) and muzzle energy is almost identical. (Using CCI 40 grain Maxi in both.)

That is definitely helpful, and will save me money by not stocking up on .22 Mag ammo when .22 LR is just as effective at extremely close range!

Thanks again bigwheel!


----------



## Targetshooter

.22LR rides again ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I should be called the ".22LR Kid " lmao


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

Targetshooter said:


> .22LR rides again ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I should be called the ".22LR Kid " lmao


I did originally want to get the derringer in .22LR, but the only one in town was pink! No, not going to happen! I could have ordered it online and had it shipped to a FFL, but buying it locally was cheaper, even including buying the .22LR barrels separately.
So, now I'll have 2 guns for the price of 1. It will give me another option if .22LR supplies dry up again.


----------



## bigwheel

Hears you on that. Its always good to be flexible on the calibers. Just noticed in the remarks section of that link that some guy said they now make .22 mag ammo especially for short barreled guns by using some faster burning powders. Think he called them defense loads. Now that should make the .22 mag section of the band perk right up. Somebody might want to track that rabbit down and get the full scoop.


----------



## Prepper News

Bought a case of TP. Can never have enough!


----------



## darsk20

Not really a prep of the day . . . But I sometimes wonder if I am a prepper or a pack rat. 

Digging through a storage container in the basement, looking for a knife that I "think" I had before I moved for the umpteenth time, I find a frigging brick of .22's plus another two 50 round boxes. I really need to inventory. Hell, I might just need to unpack from the one of the last moves. 

I also found a ring my grandfather made out of a stainless nut while as a radio man in London during WWII. I am not sure how it got in there and I thanked the Lord for letting me find it.

I also ran across some 7.62x39 hunting rounds. 

Really gotta inventory. . .


----------



## bigwheel

We use Charmin Sensitive skin.


----------



## bigwheel

Ok..try this link then go buy some. 
Hornady Manufacturing Company :: Ammunition :: Rimfire :: 22 WMR :: 22 WMR 45 gr FTX® Critical Defense®


----------



## Quip

Bought a yard of cloth for char cloth. Jim Beam and I will be busy cutting it up for a while I hope.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Ordered some dental extraction forceps to finish my dental kit.

2 Extracting Forceps 53L 53R Dental Surgical Instruments | eBay

Extracting Forceps Dental Surgical Instruments 23 | eBay


----------



## PrepperFF712

My RUSH24 showed up today (Thank you Amazon)... they are finally shipping to Canada! 

Also had a HUGE prep finished up today. Our Generlink was installed, and we now have the whole house wired for backup power. I've been slowly adding Jerry Cans full of Premium fuel to the shed outside. So far I have enough to run the house for a solid week non-stop with everything going. Can I get a WUH WUH!!! 

We've been slowly but steadily adding to our food supplies. Our shortfall right now is protein. We need to get some canned meat. 

Now that we have power, our next step is some renewables (power and food).


----------



## floramay

Just started prepping my very first bug out bag... put in all of the essentials (first aid kit, dehydrated food items, duct tape, etc.)

My sister's a nurse, so she got me a C-A-T tourniquet and a keychain CPR mask. I think she got they keychain CPR mask from here: https://www.keychainmask.com/we-bet-you-forgot-about-these-3-bug-out-bag-essentials/

She's always stressing that survival is not just about saving your own life, but being prepared to save others as well. Sound advice, too, if you ask me.


----------



## kevincali

Worked on the BOV today and yesterday.

Yesterday, I put on the 16" rims with the 40% tread tires I bought in Salt Lake City. I had the rims, and took them on the trip incase I had a blowout and couldn't find 16.5's.

Long story short, lug pattern fit, but rim didn't did around drum. I had to grind a little on the inner part (where it's riveted together) so now I have same height/tread tires. The others were 2 different heights because one was damn near bald.

Then today I had to work on the fuel line from the rear gas tank. It's clogging because of sediment in the tank. I cleaned the tank already and have ran a few tanks of gas through it, but the line keeps clogging. So I added a filter between the sending unit, and metal line, bypassing the metal line for now. Yes that is a used filter. I washed it out to run it temporarily as a "test".








Then went night wheeling to jostle the gas around and stir up some sediment.








Got back to the house, and rechecked the filter.








Yup. It's dirty. Only about 20 miles on it. Gonna run it till it clogs and clean it out. Short of dropping the tank, this is the only other way. Just top the tank off, and drive till the filter clogs. Rinse/repeat. Once the filter remains clean, I'll replace with new.

Tomorrow I'll probably drop the tank though, depending if I can get some help with it. I can't really get too involved with anything that keeps my truck from running, since I am pet sitting a friends dog, and need a vehicle to be running driving at all times. The dog is elderly, and vet visits are a possibility.


----------



## Will2

Learned to grow Pinapples from their crowns today, well how to start rooting them anyway.

Also working on some other stuff. Need to research Austrailia.


----------



## Slippy

Canned a bunch of pineapples I grew in Australia. And a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## BuckB

Slippy said:


> Canned a bunch of pineapples I grew in Australia. And a bunch of other stuff.


I canned a bunch of Australians in pineapple sauce once. They were pretty good.


----------



## A Watchman

^^^^^^^^^ The last two posters are lightweights. I have the Swedish Socialist canned in my basement.


----------



## gambit

I see slippy is out of the penalty box :glee:
now we need to make bets on how long till he go's back in for high sticking 

yes I just hijacked this thread for my 1 silly post


----------



## BuckB

A Watchman said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ The last two posters are lightweights. I have the Swedish Socialist canned in my basement.


Is that how you make Swedish Meatballs?


----------



## LayLow

I bought some Berkey black filters. 

Apartment living - realised I can use my freshwater fish tank: ~100 gallons of water in addition to other stores.


----------



## Quip

Ordered 4 sawyer mini water filters to replace some lower quality ones.


----------



## A Watchman

^^^^^When the power goes out and your filtration system stops.... get the live fish out and eat or toss them, pull other contaminants and filter and other crap, and watch out for fish poop. Use your Berkley's and treat the water. Enjoy prepping fish tank style.


----------



## PrepperFF712

Picked up a 26oz bottle of Whiskey to add to the stores. 

If we get snowed/iced in... I'm at least gonna throw a party.


----------



## reartinetiller

Canned up twenty qts of chicken broath and 10 pints of chicken. Roy


----------



## kevincali

Went and picked up my "new" score master 511. It's the bottom one in the pic. I like the 511-P so much, I grabbed a regular version. It's a bit older (not grooved for scope) but if it's like it's "brother" it'll still be a tack driver. I can't wait to go to the range!

Didn't get to the tank today, as I got sidetracked with other stuff. Maybe tomorrow....


----------



## Panchito

Gave my wife , my daughter and her husband $100 in cash for shtf money! Since they don't carry cash. We all need to have a little on hand at all times.


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

Went through my car kit and now I know what I need to replace and get more of


----------



## Deebo

Gathering and situating preps. Going to look at some houses...... Big steps.


----------



## Will2

Opted to go jogging to get ahead on my drinking water storage, I'm up 20L now (I have way more but not filtered drinking water, I need to filter the other stuff). I think I will do the 2 or 3 mile jog every two days to get 1 10L bottle until I am a couple weeks ahead.

Funny though the local authority/federal/state etc.. here has people going around doing mosquito control (likely in part with the Zika issue) anyway I had some fruitflies and my windows open in part from the garbage particularly empty beer and wine bottles and second from the pinapple top I am drying out to see if I can get some roots going on it, hoping to plant the pinapple bush before I return for exams. Anyway apparently they use some type of stuff like barley they put in the water or something. Since they wern't mosquitos I had to explain they were drosaphilia fruit flies not mosquitos eventually they left, but it was a funny little event. I never would have thought they would be doing door to door inspections for mosquitos. Either someone reported the fruitflies or it was total coincidence.


----------



## reartinetiller

I canned up 19 and 1/2 qts of chicken broath and 6 pints of chicken meat. Loaded up 500 rounds of 223's. Roy


----------



## Smitty901

Rest, 3 nights and 2 days round the clock fishing rail cars out of the Mississippi River. To tired for prepping. But once I am rested the cash will have been replaced for some more prepping.


----------



## SGG

Possibly a BOV in my future


----------



## kevincali

Not sure if considered prep or not, but worked on my friends truck, but needed specialty tools (tearing the steering column apart and rebuilding the switches). I did the work, in exchange for them buying the specialty tools and I keeping the tools. No pay, except tools and dinner. So no complaints hehehe. 

Also went to the LGS closest to the house (ammo bros) because my friends brother bought a lower there. I remembered why I don't go there. Horrible customer service. Basically, the cashier checked us out, and when it was the guys turn behind us, the cashier walked away. The customer waited for a minimum 5 minutes, then walked out. The cashier was informed that the customer walked out, and his response was "oh well. He couldn't wait?" Just horrible. Then another customer asked what the barrel length was on a smaller (KAHR?) pistol, and the sales rep replied with "have a tape measure?!" like he couldn't be bothered with the question and didn't want to deal with customers. 

This is why I frequent another LGS that is farther from my house, but there are days that I go in at opening, and am there almost till closing just BS'ing with the owner or any of the workers. And when customers come in, I sit there and don't mind waiting for them to finish with the customers. There have been times where many customers come in one after another, and while I have business there (making payments) they'll help other customers first knowing I don't care about waiting. Hell, there have been times that I've waited so long, I've made payments past closing time because they were addressing other customers first. They've even had guns out, and went to the back room for a few minutes getting stuff, because they trust myself and my friends that we won't steal. 

Ammo bros lost me as a customer, and they have lost the guy today that walked out, as a customer. But "oh well". If they only knew that a happy customer is a repeat customer, and a repeat customer means $$$.


----------



## alterego

SGG said:


> Possibly a BOV in my future


300 6?


----------



## SGG

alterego said:


> 300 6?


Yup! Manual.


----------



## Will2

I bought some Kefir grains or tried to, unfortunately my paypal account got frozen when I tried to, odd.


Doing some reading, and going for a jog in the next few for some more water.

In addition to reading up on kefir, I will be working on try to get my first pineapple bush rooting today. 

Very suprised about mypaypal account getting frozen though, nothing unusual about my purchase of kefir.


----------



## Slippy

Will2 said:


> I bought some Kefir grains or tried to, unfortunately my paypal account got frozen when I tried to, odd.


Ironically, I bought the Hawaiian Islands, or tried to, unfortunately my paypal account got frozen when I tried to, very odd.


----------



## BuckB

Slippy said:


> Ironically, I bought the Hawaiian Islands, or tried to, unfortunately my paypal account got frozen when I tried to, very odd.


It's just as well Slip. They do not let you bring pineapples back from Hawaii. They even have a special line that you have to stand in to get your luggage inspected because I guess the TSA monkeys are too stupid to know what a pineapple looks like.


----------



## spork

Ran the generator for the monthly test today. It also appears my daily driver is down for the count. Noticed a noise Friday and thought it was in the top end. Pulled the valve covers and swapped rocker shafts for both the intake and exhaust side and the noise still persists. Time to drop the pan and pull some rod caps and see what kind of damage I have. Shouldn't have sold my 4wd... Not much else done this weekend. It's been in the 60s here so we've spent some time outside enjoying it before the snow flies again Monday night.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

If I thought you needed anything more than a sharp stick to protect yourself I would load a couple hundred hollow point 9mm 124 grain copper plated projectiles over 4 grains of titegroup in blazer brass. 100 to play and 100 so I don't need to pray. 

But alas that's not the case. I did however find an oversized pencil sharpener though to keep my sticks in tip top shape!


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

Boyfriend just bought a 9mm and ammo now just need to take me to the range and learn how to shoot it


----------



## A Watchman

Good luck Tuffy Chick.


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

Yea I just hope that it doesn't put me on my butt I'm so tiny lol


----------



## Slippy

tuffy_chick_13 said:


> Yea I just hope that it doesn't put me on my butt I'm so tiny lol


Well then;
Don't be Stupid and please Learn Firearm Safety

RULE I: ALL GUNS ARE ALWAYS LOADED

RULE II: NEVER LET THE MUZZLE COVER ANYTHING YOU ARE NOT WILLING TO DESTROY

RULE III: KEEP YOUR FINGER OFF THE TRIGGER UNTIL YOUR SIGHTS ARE ON THE TARGET

RULE IV: BE SURE OF YOUR TARGET

Keep a strong hand and firm wrist. Take your time.


----------



## Will2

My real prep of the day aside from getting another 10L of fresh water and some food stuffs including a little canned food (1 day maybe more) was getting a third resistance band so I am adding quite a bit of resistance now for arm curls. Also picked up some swimming goggles for like 5$ to motivate me to swim more. I think I will break down and get a snorkle set at this rate but just some lap goggles so far.


----------



## hawgrider

Will2 said:


> My real prep of the day aside from getting another 10L of fresh water and some food stuffs including a little canned food (1 day maybe more) was getting a third resistance band so I am adding quite a bit of resistance now for arm curls. Also picked up some swimming goggles for like 5$ to motivate me to swim more. I think I will break down and get a snorkle set at this rate but just some lap goggles so far.


Oh wow very impressive! Really... seriously... a third resistance ban holy crap thats crazy.. that must be equivalent to the black belts of the resistance movement. Congratulations Willie


----------



## tango

Tuffy, research and learn the proper stance and hold. Weaver is best.
No reason to be afraid.
Firearm safety, hearing and eye protection.
Practice, practice.


----------



## Slippy

Will2 said:


> My real prep of the day aside from getting another 10L of fresh water and some food stuffs including a little canned food (1 day maybe more) was getting a third resistance band so I am adding quite a bit of resistance now for arm curls. Also picked up some swimming goggles for like 5$ to motivate me to swim more. I think I will break down and get a snorkle set at this rate but just some lap goggles so far.


First, nice mug shot.
View attachment 14645


Second, unless you are recovering from Double Arm Re-Attachment Surgery, do not brag about arm curls...unless you are using the big bar with 45's on each end.

Your friend,

Slippy :icon_smile:


----------



## BuckB

Slippy said:


> First, nice mug shot.
> View attachment 14645
> 
> 
> Second, unless you are recovering from Double Arm Re-Attachment Surgery, do not brag about arm curls...unless you are using the big bar with 45's on each end.
> 
> Your friend,
> 
> Slippy :icon_smile:


I do arm curls with Colt 45's. Does that count?


----------



## PrepperFF712

Did a little bit of re-rigging of my GHB. Picked up a couple of cans of Chick Peas and another 10L of water. 

Need to do some work to my BOBs. I have another bag to prep I come to find out yesterday, and I am guaranteed to use it, but it won't be for at least 8-9 months.

The Hospital bag.


----------



## hawgrider

BuckB said:


> I do arm curls with Colt 45's. Does that count?


 Get ready to shoot the bull when it crashes thru the wall!


----------



## TacticalCanuck

If I reloaded my ammo I would put a ten pound weight on the operator arm of a progressive press. Build forearms like Popeye


----------



## hawgrider

TacticalCanuck said:


> If I reloaded my ammo I would put a ten pound weight on the operator arm of a progressive press. Build forearms like Popeye


Don't forget to rotate your canned spinach stock.


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

Hun I'm only 4'10" and 125lbs but if I plant myself I shouldn't be able to fall to easily I hope and that much my dad already taught me at a young age


----------



## csi-tech

A new electric guitar.

For those long nights in the bunker?


----------



## Ralph Rotten

To hell with prepping...I ditched work, ditched writing, and played on one of my favorite toys (no, not THAT toy. The other favorite.)


----------



## BuckB

Ralph Rotten said:


> To hell with prepping...I ditched work, ditched writing, and played on one of my favorite toys (no, not THAT toy. The other favorite.)


And that is why you are a douche bag.


----------



## csi-tech

How did you get that Sim setup?


----------



## TacticalCanuck

tuffy_chick_13 said:


> Hun I'm only 4'10" and 125lbs but if I plant myself I shouldn't be able to fall to easily I hope and that much my dad already taught me at a young age


Safety is first and foremost. Always and with no exceptions. When safety is the norm the fun really starts.

A 9 should be good for you and you can always get into loading so you can taylor the rounds and soften the recoil enough to make it more managable and still have enough power to work the slide. You can also get aftermarket parts to lessen the weight of the slide to make a nice light consistent 9 for practice. Use full power defensive tounds for every day carry.


----------



## sideKahr

Accumulated more boring stuff: coffee, spaghetti sauce in glass, laundry soap, and of course spam.


----------



## sideKahr

My wife is getting on board with the prepping thing. She works at a nursing home, and intercepted some expired medical supplies headed for the dumpster. So we got wound dressings, white tape, a case of cotton tipped applicators, sheet adhesive bandages, a lot of masks, and a case of Purell hand sanitizer. YEAH, baby!


----------



## Will2

Managed to get the water Kefir straightened out, and now I am patiently waiting for it to arrive. I also got a set of screwdrivers to fix one of my most precious prepping tools, my cellphone which suffered a LCD leak about little over month ago. I was considering getting an MP3 player (Because I jog/run with more energy while listening to my high energy music) but opted to fix the screen. Local repair shop wanted to charge me more than the phone costs new to fix it. None the less I bought a used phone with good screen on ebay (the second such time I have done it) I paid a bit more this time though last time I think it was around $50 canadian, this time it was about 70 canadian with shipping. The screen itself retails between 50-150 new, so it is better to just buy a used phone. Luckily the nexus 5 suffers from a common loop error, so a lot of phones that are otherwise in good shape are unusable - it requires the power button to be replaced (resoldered ) which people just assume their phone cpu is broke or something. None the less it is supplying me with lots of spare nexus parts. I should be able to fix my nexus 5 again once the used broken phone arrives and have some spare parts (my second such set) eventually I may actually try to resolder and find a workaround for the LCD I think once it goes out of commonality in the next year or so replacement screens for it will be a very hard find.

None the less the screwdriver set which I bought local instead of online (not my first set) and the kefir being shipped out are probably my preps, of course I also stocked up on goods. Its amazing what you can get for less than 100$ (70 US) here, tuna is on for like maybe less than 50 cents a can for 90g cans. I am now starting to get ahead on groceries a bit more. No more 10L bottles of water available so picked up a couple 6 litres. I am keeping myself with about 1 week lead on water. Seeing about doing the jog every second day. I ended up plodding back with full backpack. I've been working on running (jogging) with a backpack full of food and water, it is fairly good exercise, and I still got lots of room to improve. I am stop and go though as I stop at every intersection so about 30 points of stopping and looking before starting to jog again. It makes it easier to cover the distance and gives me a chance of retightening the should straps, as they tend to slip at heavier weights especally when bouncing around. My only prep today aside from doing reading on various things and watching vidoes such this cinderblock wood burner 



 will be to go swiming for a bit, and go plant a pineapple sappling.

Phone is getting older now though 2014, aside from having 3 of these phones now (two that need their powerbutton fixed (and their LCD's replaced you can actually set them up to work through the USB cable and use them as a minicomputer when pared with a HDMI screen, so I think I will consider fixing them as the powerbutton is only a couple dollars to order and I have soldering equipment at my home)) I think that I will most likely get a totally new smart phone after I finish my undergrad studies, if I go on to a new program or go into grad studies, if so.


----------



## FirstAmmendment

I managed to get a new toothbrush from the dentist today. Poor dental hygiene is linked to heart attack and stroke


----------



## hawgrider

csi-tech said:


> A new electric guitar.
> 
> For those long nights in the bunker?


Well... what kind of eelectrc geetar did ya git?


----------



## kevincali

Today was a learning day. And exercise day. Hanging out at a friends ranch, and his 8 year old son is there. No other kids, and he looks bored as heck. So we're playing "zombies" which turns into tag, which turns into me out of breath and gasping for air haha. It was fun though, but I learned how I'm not 8 years old anymore. This kid had stamina, and I bet he could have ran for hours more, and not cared. Meanwhile, I'm laying in bed, every joint aching, and my lungs still burning a little bit. 

I think I need to exercise more. My "roommate" is moving out at the end of this month. I'll be turning that room into a gym room (weight set and treadmill). I need to get into shape. Funny thing is, I can go hiking for miles and miles and miles, and not get phased. But chasing this 8 year old around, was something else. Wow.


----------



## Will2

kevincali said:


> Today was a learning day. And exercise day. Hanging out at a friends ranch, and his 8 year old son is there. No other kids, and he looks bored as heck. So we're playing "zombies" which turns into tag, which turns into me out of breath and gasping for air haha. It was fun though, but I learned how I'm not 8 years old anymore. This kid had stamina, and I bet he could have ran for hours more, and not cared. Meanwhile, I'm laying in bed, every joint aching, and my lungs still burning a little bit.
> 
> I think I need to exercise more. My "roommate" is moving out at the end of this month. I'll be turning that room into a gym room (weight set and treadmill). I need to get into shape. Funny thing is, I can go hiking for miles and miles and miles, and not get phased. But chasing this 8 year old around, was something else. Wow.


Yes Kevin your money your room you can do what you want, however, I would suggest ditching the treadmill if you have ground you can run on, its just a waste of energy, and actually a little dangerous if you are running on it. It is also not natural, highly recommend you get an MP3 player or cell phone you can use for your favourite energy instilling music and just trying to start jogging first a block then add another and another.
While treadmills are good for building will power, they arn't very useful - not good for sprinting at all really very unnatural. I would suggest an elliptical trainer over a treadmill as ellipticals / ski machines are low or next to no impact whereas a treadmill you will wear down your shoes and frankly have a higher probability of causing injury at higher speeds.

As for your weight set, I would suggest you only get the bar, a bench and 45+lbers. maybe 2 10 lbers and some resistance bands while a resistance band itself is not much of a challenge, it can be used for stretching, and assisting in ab exercises, while if you add a 2 or more bands you can work maybe 6 tops, 3 are probably equivalent to about 60lbs. which is probably going to do you for a while if you havn't been lifting for a while, this saves you from getting dumbbells completely. Instead once you can manage the 6 resistance bands at once consider picking up a 100lb kettlebell to keep yourself toned. Other than this also get a pull up bar that can be secured or find somewhere that is.

From most of what I have seen this is sort of what I consider my ideal setup. Body resistance exercises are WAY safer and actually work.

I'm trying to incorporate planks in the tide, which is ok exercise, just planking at the edge of the beach just in the water where the surf varies at about 1 to 2 ft just enough to waterboard. Don't wait for the treadmill what you do is walk outside and start jogging. Its that simple. Then walk back if you quit, if you don't quit jog back.

My 2 cents. Hope it helps, don't delay and don't think you need a bunch of gym equipment.

If you want a challenge look for some boulders you can do irregular lifting with.


----------



## PCH5150

One kind of major "prep" yesterday. I went to the shooting range to take my SP101 for a spin, but for a couple of years now I've noticed my vision getting fuzzy (I'm in my mid-forties). Haven't had my eyes checked since I joined the Army at eighteen yrs. old! SO... I walked into the place, got my eye exam, and three hours later my transformation into my father was complete! hahaha. But I have to say the difference is amazing, I only need it for distance. I almost can't wait to go shooting again now that the bullseye will be more than just a fuzzy blur!!


----------



## sideKahr

PCH5150 said:


> One kind of major "prep" yesterday. I went to the shooting range to take my SP101 for a spin, but for a couple of years now I've noticed my vision getting fuzzy (I'm in my mid-forties). Haven't had my eyes checked since I joined the Army at eighteen yrs. old! SO... I walked into the place, got my eye exam, and three hours later my transformation into my father was complete! hahaha. But I have to say the difference is amazing, I only need it for distance. I almost can't wait to go shooting again now that the bullseye will be more than just a fuzzy blur!!


The bull is always fuzzy for me. I was taught to focus on the front sight.


----------



## PCH5150

sideKahr said:


> The bull is always fuzzy for me. I was taught to focus on the front sight.


Indeed you are right. I do focus on the front sight. I'm just saying, that even without a firearm, the bullseye was a blur. I didn't realize how my distance vision had degraded over the years, it's like suddenly having a super power wearing these glasses.


----------



## 8301

PCH5150 said:


> One kind of major "prep" yesterday. I went to the shooting range to take my SP101 for a spin, but for a couple of years now I've noticed my vision getting fuzzy (I'm in my mid-forties). Haven't had my eyes checked since I joined the Army at eighteen yrs. old! SO... I walked into the place, got my eye exam, and three hours later my transformation into my father was complete! hahaha. But I have to say the difference is amazing, I only need it for distance. I almost can't wait to go shooting again now that the bullseye will be more than just a fuzzy blur!!


It takes a while (and a pair or two of lost/damaged glasses) to develop the habit of wearing glasses but after a year or so you'll always want them.

I consider having a spare pair as one of my preps.


----------



## spork

For cheap spare sets of glasses (or your everyday ones) check out zennioptical.com. They're dirt cheap and my wife and I have ordered from there a couple of times. Quick too. My wife and I each got a pair last month and 2 sets of clip on sun glasses for my pair and with shipping it was right at $40 total. Pretty hard to beat and it has let us have spare sets in our get home bags and so on without spending a fortune!


----------



## PCH5150

spork said:


> For cheap spare sets of glasses (or your everyday ones) check out zennioptical.com. They're dirt cheap and my wife and I have ordered from there a couple of times. Quick too. My wife and I each got a pair last month and 2 sets of clip on sun glasses for my pair and with shipping it was right at $40 total. Pretty hard to beat and it has let us have spare sets in our get home bags and so on without spending a fortune!


Wow, thanks for the info. I bookmarked that site. So you send in your prescription? Good idea for a back up pair!


----------



## Operator6

Picked up a few cans of Boost. 

It's a disposable cans of 95% oxygen. 



The empty cans would be good to cook and boil water in.


----------



## Prepared One

The subject of water came up in another thread this past week and while I have sufficient stores, I decided to pick up another 55 gallon food grade barrel. Ordered one more barrel pump, picked up 200 rds. of 5.56, Going to work on tagging a few more ammo cans and work with some of my preps. Maybe go into my truck GHB's and just double check everything.


----------



## Plumbum

Being new to prepping I today cleared out a storage room in the basement. I installed a heavy duty shelve systems on the walls and made a trip to the market and picked up another $100 worth of non perishable food. I even hade time to stop by the sporting goods store as they hade a sale on ammo boxes and besides the boxes I picked up 4 boxes of nr 4 12ga rounds to attend my total lack of shoutgun ammo. I Still a long way to go but its a start.


----------



## A Watchman

Plumbum said:


> Being new to prepping I today cleared out a storage room in the basement. I installed a heavy duty shelve systems on the walls and made a trip to the market and picked up another $100 worth of non perishable food. I even hade time to stop by the sporting goods store as they hade a sale on ammo boxes and besides the boxes I picked up 4 boxes of nr 4 12ga rounds to attend my total lack of shoutgun ammo. I Still a long way to go but its a start.


And a fine start at that. Well done.


----------



## spork

PCH5150 said:


> Wow, thanks for the info. I bookmarked that site. So you send in your prescription? Good idea for a back up pair!


You don't even send it in, you fill it out on the site, so you don't even have to have a current prescription. My prescription has stayed the same for quite some time, no need to pay the eye doctor to get a piece of paper this way.


----------



## Will2

Doing some criminology research today, including rationale choice theory. The more I look into criminology the more useful it appears for prepping particularly in guaging potential human responses and likely movements in the public.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Great find. See if you can find these on clearance at your local Walmart.

Kershaw 1350 Promox 3 piece camp set at Walmart for $7.

They are currently going from $15 to $35 on Ebay and Amazon.

There were 10 of them on the shelf. I bought 5. I may go back for the other 5 tomorrow.

Make good gifts. Throw the eating tools in the bugout bags with the cook pots.


----------



## A Watchman

After grilling burgers for the gang, my 21 year old and I loaded up handguns and rifles and headed for the range. Several thousand round down range later, we were a bit tired but ecstatic. He doesn't hang out much with me anymore these days, so it was a real treat and was able to re teach and demonstrate firearm safety to him again.


----------



## Operator6

Ran sprints up a steep incline and tested out my Boost 95% oxygen bottles. 

After I got to the point of wanting to throw up, I pulled out the Boost and took about 20 hits. 

Afterwards I could've easily carried on a conversation. They work well.


----------



## Will2

Operator6 said:


> Ran sprints up a steep incline and tested out my Boost 95% oxygen bottles.
> 
> After I got to the point of wanting to throw up, I pulled out the Boost and took about 20 hits.
> 
> Afterwards I could've easily carried on a conversation. They work well.


 You should start a thread on boost in the fitness/health subforum. First time I really learned anything about them. While paying 10$ for canned oxygen isn't at the top of my list of spending and I am not winded easily, I'm very currious about the product and oxygen therapy, such as the type Arnold Swartzneger used and other applications. Very interesting product.

What I found worked best for energy me was a mix of Caffiene, AlCartinine and tribulus with multivitamins and calcium/magnesium/zinc, vitamin C and vitamin bs, and (its legal in canada as a nasal decongestant) ephidrine, and some aspirin. Even caffiene glucose and water alone is pretty effective. I feel like I would get more out of it than oxygen but still very curious.


----------



## A Watchman

Don't they sell Boost at Wally's World next to the cans of Ensure?


----------



## Plumbum

Spent the morning bent over the old rock chucker and ended up with 400 rounds of .45 auto before I ran our of Fed No.150 primers.







As I hade no more primes I headed out and picked up 2 big water tanks with taps intended for use in RV's and I also picked up a first aid kit and some disinfectant. After such a productive morning I definitely feel i've earned a hanging out in the couch with cold beer!


----------



## A Watchman

I like this guy ...... he is starting out by thinking it through.


----------



## Operator6

I'll be in deep couch city later today myself !

Here is a link to the Boost Oxygen bottles

https://boostoxygen.com/


----------



## PCH5150

Worked all day, then just cleaned some guns last night.


----------



## Plumbum

A Watchman said:


> I like this guy ...... he is starting out by thinking it through.


Someone told me to do something small evey day untill you have reached a acceptable lvl of prepparedness, thats a philisosphy ive realy taken to heart. The misses thinks im paraniod but I dont care, I view prepping as a extra insurance for the kids.&#128516;


----------



## stevekozak

I split a bunch of wood for the stove yesterday and proved that swinging an axe makes you tired, but doesnt end you.


----------



## Will2

Budget Reassessment today (for period until June 19th)
Set myself to no more than 1000 pesos per week spending (not counting housing costs which are already accounted for in non-spending funds)

-trip to England Archaeology program at Hertzmonceaux Castle is still possible barely maybe. (very cool place https://www.google.ca/search?biw=12....3-1.1.0....0...1.1.64.img..0.0.0.m2FFOojk3QE )

-I would need to come home from Latin America in early march or end of february rather than the end of March to do the DZ truck training program which I badly want to do, but England trip would need to be scrapped unless more funding comes in through burses or scholarships, was considering applying for 500$ legion bursary but probably wont

- reconsidered water for the period decided on a week lead time on filtered water purchased (I have a sawyer filter with me but prefer to buy bottled water for about $1.50US/10L. This gives me about a new 10L bottle or 2 6L bottles every 3 days which can be refilled with water that needs to be filtered. (Also they can be turned into a funnel, planter, and/or bowl.)

Decided 150 litres of water is what my ideal storage level would be for myself with lead time on water up to 900L for 6 months. Not here for much longer so I won't be keeping massive amounts of water sitting around.

Also sorted out that at home my 60 gallon water heater is more than enough as a backup water source for me. I am thinking 1 per family member should be enough and just keep them in series. Going to see if I can salvage my trailer water tank which should probably about double the water supply once I get home, eventually. I would still like to get a few more tanks, although I am thinking the more tanks the lower the heating costs as they would act as a layer of insulation I think. If a heat exchanger could be put into the system it might even work as a type of water heater radiator type system in colder months. Need to think this out more. I am thinking heating copper pipes off a wood stove could probably be achieved through conduction.

- set my budget to no more than 1000 pesos per week for the next 7 weeks not counting rent.

More or less just went on lockdown on spending.

Will figure out over next week if the trip to England will happen or not (Cost is like $10000 CAD for a month and a half long program) , I am getting skeptical, if not I am going to probably throw my lot in with the truck training full on.

About to go out for a jog to get some water, then a jog back with the water, then swimming. And I have a criminology paper to work on.

Also helped local community by informing them through news comments that their public health official was providing false information about Zika (they were quoted as saying it wasn't contagious, but it is contagious through body fluids, and is sexually transmittable, (welcome to africa).)

Also informed a somewhat local police service their website was down (they have not replied to my knowledge on that.... odd). Not sure if it related to a power outage, but if it does, it says something about where they host their website from.


----------



## stevekozak

Will2 said:


> Budget Reassessment today (for period until June 19th)
> Set myself to no more than 1000 pesos per week spending (not counting housing costs which are already accounted for in non-spending funds)
> 
> -trip to England Archaeology program at Hertzmonceaux Castle is still possible barely maybe. (very cool place https://www.google.ca/search?biw=12....3-1.1.0....0...1.1.64.img..0.0.0.m2FFOojk3QE )
> 
> -I would need to come home from Latin America in early march or end of february rather than the end of March to do the DZ truck training program which I badly want to do, but England trip would need to be scrapped unless more funding comes in through burses or scholarships, was considering applying for 500$ legion bursary but probably wont
> 
> - reconsidered water for the period decided on a week lead time on filtered water purchased (I have a sawyer filter with me but prefer to buy bottled water for about $1.50US/10L. This gives me about a new 10L bottle or 2 6L bottles every 3 days which can be refilled with water that needs to be filtered. (Also they can be turned into a funnel, planter, and/or bowl.)
> 
> Decided 150 litres of water is what my ideal storage level would be for myself with lead time on water up to 900L for 6 months. Not here for much longer so I won't be keeping massive amounts of water sitting around.
> 
> Also sorted out that at home my 60 gallon water heater is more than enough as a backup water source for me. I am thinking 1 per family member should be enough and just keep them in series. Going to see if I can salvage my trailer water tank which should probably about double the water supply once I get home, eventually. I would still like to get a few more tanks, although I am thinking the more tanks the lower the heating costs as they would act as a layer of insulation I think. If a heat exchanger could be put into the system it might even work as a type of water heater radiator type system in colder months. Need to think this out more. I am thinking heating copper pipes off a wood stove could probably be achieved through conduction.
> 
> - set my budget to no more than 1000 pesos per week for the next 7 weeks not counting rent.
> 
> More or less just went on lockdown on spending.
> 
> Will figure out over next week if the trip to England will happen or not (Cost is like $10000 CAD for a month and a half long program) , I am getting skeptical, if not I am going to probably throw my lot in with the truck training full on.
> 
> About to go out for a jog to get some water, then a jog back with the water, then swimming. And I have a criminology paper to work on.
> 
> Also helped local community by informing them through news comments that their public health official was providing false information about Zika (they were quoted as saying it wasn't contagious, but it is contagious through body fluids, and is sexually transmittable, (welcome to africa).)


Drinking hot water heater water is a good way to get Legionnaires' disease.


----------



## spork

stevekozak said:


> Drinking hot water heater water is a good way to get Legionnaires' disease.


Could you explain this? The info I found on the cdc website says

"Exposure and Transmission

People are exposed to Legionella when they breathe in a mist or vapor (small droplets of water in the air) containing the bacteria. One example might be from breathing in droplets sprayed from a hot tub that has not been properly cleaned and disinfected.

Less commonly, Legionella can be transmitted via aspiration of drinking water, which is when water "goes down the wrong pipe," into the trachea (windpipe) and lungs instead of down the digestive tract. People at increased risk of aspiration include those with swallowing difficulties.

Legionella cannot spread from one person to another person. A person diagnosed with Legionnaires' disease or Pontiac fever is not a threat to family members, co-workers, or others. However, if you believe that your workplace was the source of the person's illness, contact your local health department.

Most people exposed to the bacteria do not become ill. If you have reason to believe you were exposed to the bacteria, talk to your doctor or local health department. Be sure to mention if you have spent any nights away from home in the last two weeks."

There is mention that it can grow in hot water tanks, but it seems that it has to enter your lungs to even have a chance to be a problem. I may be wrong, but wouldn't boiling it give you safe drinking water?


----------



## stevekozak

spork said:


> Could you explain this? The info I found on the cdc website says
> 
> "Exposure and Transmission
> 
> People are exposed to Legionella when they breathe in a mist or vapor (small droplets of water in the air) containing the bacteria. One example might be from breathing in droplets sprayed from a hot tub that has not been properly cleaned and disinfected.
> 
> Less commonly, Legionella can be transmitted via aspiration of drinking water, which is when water "goes down the wrong pipe," into the trachea (windpipe) and lungs instead of down the digestive tract. People at increased risk of aspiration include those with swallowing difficulties.
> 
> Legionella cannot spread from one person to another person. A person diagnosed with Legionnaires' disease or Pontiac fever is not a threat to family members, co-workers, or others. However, if you believe that your workplace was the source of the person's illness, contact your local health department.
> 
> Most people exposed to the bacteria do not become ill. If you have reason to believe you were exposed to the bacteria, talk to your doctor or local health department. Be sure to mention if you have spent any nights away from home in the last two weeks."
> 
> There is mention that it can grow in hot water tanks, but it seems that it has to enter your lungs to even have a chance to be a problem. I may be wrong, but wouldn't boiling it give you safe drinking water?


Start here:

https://www.osha.gov/dts/osta/otm/legionnaires/hotwater.html


----------



## A Watchman

Will2 said:


> Budget Reassessment today (for period until June 19th)
> Set myself to no more than 1000 pesos per week spending (not counting housing costs which are already accounted for in non-spending funds)
> 
> -trip to England Archaeology program at Hertzmonceaux Castle is still possible barely maybe. (very cool place https://www.google.ca/search?biw=12....3-1.1.0....0...1.1.64.img..0.0.0.m2FFOojk3QE )
> 
> -I would need to come home from Latin America in early march or end of february rather than the end of March to do the DZ truck training program which I badly want to do, but England trip would need to be scrapped unless more funding comes in through burses or scholarships, was considering applying for 500$ legion bursary but probably wont
> 
> - reconsidered water for the period decided on a week lead time on filtered water purchased (I have a sawyer filter with me but prefer to buy bottled water for about $1.50US/10L. This gives me about a new 10L bottle or 2 6L bottles every 3 days which can be refilled with water that needs to be filtered. (Also they can be turned into a funnel, planter, and/or bowl.)
> 
> Decided 150 litres of water is what my ideal storage level would be for myself with lead time on water up to 900L for 6 months. Not here for much longer so I won't be keeping massive amounts of water sitting around.
> 
> Also sorted out that at home my 60 gallon water heater is more than enough as a backup water source for me. I am thinking 1 per family member should be enough and just keep them in series. Going to see if I can salvage my trailer water tank which should probably about double the water supply once I get home, eventually. I would still like to get a few more tanks, although I am thinking the more tanks the lower the heating costs as they would act as a layer of insulation I think. If a heat exchanger could be put into the system it might even work as a type of water heater radiator type system in colder months. Need to think this out more. I am thinking heating copper pipes off a wood stove could probably be achieved through conduction.
> 
> - set my budget to no more than 1000 pesos per week for the next 7 weeks not counting rent.
> 
> More or less just went on lockdown on spending.
> 
> Will figure out over next week if the trip to England will happen or not (Cost is like $10000 CAD for a month and a half long program) , I am getting skeptical, if not I am going to probably throw my lot in with the truck training full on.
> 
> About to go out for a jog to get some water, then a jog back with the water, then swimming. And I have a criminology paper to work on.
> 
> Also helped local community by informing them through news comments that their public health official was providing false information about Zika (they were quoted as saying it wasn't contagious, but it is contagious through body fluids, and is sexually transmittable, (welcome to africa).)
> 
> Also informed a somewhat local police service their website was down (they have not replied to my knowledge on that.... odd). Not sure if it related to a power outage, but if it does, it says something about where they host their website from.


Will, just curious as I follow your continued educational studies..... what is your ultimate career choice, at least as projected now?


----------



## Will2

A Watchman said:


> Will, just curious as I follow your continued educational studies..... what is your ultimate career choice, at least as projected now?


As I see fixation and countless questions from people I presumably don't know, I tend to question ones motives of asking questions about my personal life.

My natural response would be, "are you my agent?"

Then I think for a moment and another one comes to me, "are you my manager?"

I should leave it there. However I'll play.

To be completely honest with you, I can't say where I will be in 5 years. I can't say where I will be in 2 years, and I still havn't finalized my plans for the next 3 months, as there are still factors that could change my plans. Currently I have enough to live on and that is all that matters, as long as I am funded to study and I can live off of it I won't complain if it is available. None the less studies are term by term. Should my grade average be kept up I am accounted for until April 2017, you know it is likely I may make it to England I may not regardless of whether or not I will work towards my Legal studies minor over the summer, then go back in the fall most likely to on campus studies to complete my history major and anthropology and applied language minors. Then if things go ahead as currently projected I will finish my B.A. upgrade studies in Austrailia by completing my legal studies minor. If things go ahead. I am still looking into that.

None the less for the record I have a variety of interests.

Now where things may go
First off I would eventually like to set up a small community based radio station or tv station depending on how regulations go for more northerly communities, as an interest and community resource. Problem is where I have relocated to actually has an airport so, it is far less likely than the last community I was residing in, same municipality but geographically it is 100kms away from the other. Regulations are tighter near Aeronautical type stations and there is both an water aerodrome and an land based airport so I am not sure if that will go there. In mind of this as well as filling the role of an electrician, and potentially as a contractor to the local community which may be underserviced in 10 years as the only local contractor is retired, and the other that services the area is getting older, an electrical engineer will be a good service to the community, although who knows if the Ring of Fire mining development will go ahead or not, 10 years is a long time from now. None the less I am heavily considering continuing on my electrical engineering path that I started a couple years ago. Electronics and Radio Communications are an interest of mine, and I would not rule out continuing in technical studies, regardless of where I am or what I am doing. This would likely keep me occupied for atleast 4 or 5 years, and ongoing for 8 or more years apprenticing.

Also as you might be aware I had applied and got into a teachers college program for teaching History and Social sciences at the secondary school level, however the program didn't go ahead and I ended up doing electrical engineering tech studies instead prior to going back to upgrade my History B.A. I also won't rule out going on into teachers college if my grades are kept atleast where they are now, as it is somewhat viable to get into a B.Ed 2 year program. The programs are 2 years minimum now whereas they use to only be 1 year. I could see that happening after 2017 but it isn't a sure thing, it also works in my interests of relocating to a tropical area to teach English as a Second Language, atleast for part of the year, i.e. fall/winter.

I have also had some exposure to law over the past decade or so. I can't say I like it but I have come to believe that notary studies are a valuable community service especially in remote northern Ontario. However you more or less need to be a lawyer in Ontario to be a notary so I'd have to pass the bar exams, as such I have opted to work on a legal studies minor in hopes of getting into a law studies program. I am not sure if this would be possible but it would likely be done after a B.Ed, or M.Ed/M.A.Ed. This is still atleast 3 years off if so but more like 5 years off. This highly dependent on my grades. This is done more out of a civic duty as by this time I would likely be in my 40's or even close to my 50's.

Law / legal notarization still may be done by humans at that point. Tech service may also still be somehow involving humans, although I would expect most things would be done by robots. Teaching likewise may also involve humans still.

Now I am also interested in keeping my public security and service certs up as they are useful skills and if there is a serious local demand it is always useful to have someone who knows how to put out forest fires, or do site security or serve food to a work camp without getting people sick.

Now as for the truck driving I am totally intersted in doing hauls, plus I'd love to get a rig and do runs, I love to travel, it pays alright, and it is a highly useful skill especially when you have stuff to move. Heavy equipment and truck skills are highly useful.

Now as far as locality. There is quite a bit of potential development surrounding mining and resource development in the area. You can't count on those jobs though.

If I keep my grades up I will likely stay a student atleast part time, as it is paid for. When it isn't paid for anymore then it just won't be viable, so I need to get it while I can.

If things went well I'd stay a student for atleast the next 10 to 15 years. that would have me to about 50 years old. I think the world will be in a different place in 15 years. Age is getting less and less important, the retirement age is slowly creeping up and antiaging, gene therapy and all that jazz is slowly creeping into the public. I think I'll wait to see where the world is going.

If no one is offering me a job at a rate I want for my time, then I'm not working. If I am getting a fair wage for what I am doing I would consider taking time from studies and working. All I need to retire for a decade is 100k after tax.

Thing is I consider money to be mostly insignificant at most working wages, I don't consider it worth my time. I'm not someone who views a $2000/month job as worth my time, $4000 a month is nice but that is a few days vacation to well off people. I've seen the good life, I've lived in concrete, I've lived in earth, I've lived in water. I don't need a lot in life, but knowledge is capability, so I value it, especially when it is free.

I'm not anti work, I actually put in work applications every week, however with the government blacklisting of me good work is hard to come by. I have the cops working against me to a certain extent, it is making my life hard to do something with it. None the less I make the best of it. I'm not the world is going to break down within the next 10 years type of person but I live life day by day, and do the best I can to be progressive and make a future for myself.

I came from a working class family where my parents spent time doing mostly insignificant work, for relatively low wages, they wasted their lives away in wage slavery, and had next to nothing to provide for their family, they just barely paid their bills. I don't want that type of life, if I am spending my time it is to make a future for me, if I live 50 years 100 or 1000 all I can do is hone my capability instead of wasting my life away doing menial labour just to survive.

As for what the future holds, the future is not ours to see, I have course work, and an exam, then I get to do it again until I don't have the grades whenever that is I get my qualifications to teach, be a notary, run a radio/tv station including the technical aspects, and drive whatever vehicle I want land/sea or air. It is all about enabling myself to be able to be able to do things that the government has restricted access to, it is all about gaining freedom from government enslavement. That is why I study because it provides for freedom that society has removed from us in aspiring for better.

I like studying. I don't need more to be happy. I got a year left until I don't know what I am doing again for sure. I'll figure that out next fall when I have to make my applications for Fall 2018. If I get there and I am still in good standing, I'll figure that out when I have the numbers to work with.

? Retirement?

Its about what you are doing, not about what you could be doing.


----------



## kevincali

Went to the range yesterday. Put some rounds through the "new" Remington 511. The thing is a tack driver, as I expected. Also put some shells through my 12ga SxS. KICKS LIKE A MULE! Hahaha. 

Then spent the rest o the evening collecting brass. About 4-500 .223 rounds. Mostly 9's, 40's, 45's, 38's etc. but I have enough brass now that I'm comfortable buying reloading tools. All my brass combined will fill a 5 gallon bucket. Not a whole lot, but enough to start. 

Today is just stuff here and there type stuff. Worked a bit at a friends house repairing the drip irrigation to his fruit trees, and digging out a trench to re do a couple sprinklers. 

Probably going to be sorting brass for the rest of the evening haha.


----------



## A Watchman

No play intended so no need to play along on your behalf. Just curiosity on my part. You post a significant amount about your personal life, so it just triggers interest and questions about a life style that seems to be a different path than most.

You do often mention bans in Canada and a former temporary US travel ban, curious as well how that becomes inflicted on a person.

Simple intrigue on my part, that's all.



Will2 said:


> As I see fixation and countless questions from people I presumably don't know, I tend to question ones motives of asking questions about my personal life.
> 
> My natural response would be, "are you my agent?"
> 
> Then I think for a moment and another one comes to me, "are you my manager?"
> 
> I should leave it there. However I'll play.
> 
> To be completely honest with you, I can't say where I will be in 5 years. I can't say where I will be in 2 years, and I still havn't finalized my plans for the next 3 months, as there are still factors that could change my plans. Currently I have enough to live on and that is all that matters, as long as I am funded to study and I can live off of it I won't complain if it is available. None the less studies are term by term. Should my grade average be kept up I am accounted for until April 2017, you know it is likely I may make it to England I may not regardless of whether or not I will work towards my Legal studies minor over the summer, then go back in the fall most likely to on campus studies to complete my history major and anthropology and applied language minors. Then if things go ahead as currently projected I will finish my B.A. upgrade studies in Austrailia by completing my legal studies minor. If things go ahead. I am still looking into that.
> 
> None the less for the record I have a variety of interests.
> 
> Now where things may go
> First off I would eventually like to set up a small community based radio station or tv station depending on how regulations go for more northerly communities, as an interest and community resource. Problem is where I have relocated to actually has an airport so, it is far less likely than the last community I was residing in, same municipality but geographically it is 100kms away from the other. Regulations are tighter near Aeronautical type stations and there is both an water aerodrome and an land based airport so I am not sure if that will go there. In mind of this as well as filling the role of an electrician, and potentially as a contractor to the local community which may be underserviced in 10 years as the only local contractor is retired, and the other that services the area is getting older, an electrical engineer will be a good service to the community, although who knows if the Ring of Fire mining development will go ahead or not, 10 years is a long time from now. None the less I am heavily considering continuing on my electrical engineering path that I started a couple years ago. Electronics and Radio Communications are an interest of mine, and I would not rule out continuing in technical studies, regardless of where I am or what I am doing. This would likely keep me occupied for atleast 4 or 5 years, and ongoing for 8 or more years apprenticing.
> 
> Also as you might be aware I had applied and got into a teachers college program for teaching History and Social sciences at the secondary school level, however the program didn't go ahead and I ended up doing electrical engineering tech studies instead prior to going back to upgrade my History B.A. I also won't rule out going on into teachers college if my grades are kept atleast where they are now, as it is somewhat viable to get into a B.Ed 2 year program. The programs are 2 years minimum now whereas they use to only be 1 year. I could see that happening after 2017 but it isn't a sure thing, it also works in my interests of relocating to a tropical area to teach English as a Second Language, atleast for part of the year, i.e. fall/winter.
> 
> I have also had some exposure to law over the past decade or so. I can't say I like it but I have come to believe that notary studies are a valuable community service especially in remote northern Ontario. However you more or less need to be a lawyer in Ontario to be a notary so I'd have to pass the bar exams, as such I have opted to work on a legal studies minor in hopes of getting into a law studies program. I am not sure if this would be possible but it would likely be done after a B.Ed, or M.Ed/M.A.Ed. This is still atleast 3 years off if so but more like 5 years off. This highly dependent on my grades. This is done more out of a civic duty as by this time I would likely be in my 40's or even close to my 50's.
> 
> Law / legal notarization still may be done by humans at that point. Tech service may also still be somehow involving humans, although I would expect most things would be done by robots. Teaching likewise may also involve humans still.
> 
> Now I am also interested in keeping my public security and service certs up as they are useful skills and if there is a serious local demand it is always useful to have someone who knows how to put out forest fires, or do site security or serve food to a work camp without getting people sick.
> 
> Now as for the truck driving I am totally intersted in doing hauls, plus I'd love to get a rig and do runs, I love to travel, it pays alright, and it is a highly useful skill especially when you have stuff to move. Heavy equipment and truck skills are highly useful.
> 
> Now as far as locality. There is quite a bit of potential development surrounding mining and resource development in the area. You can't count on those jobs though.
> 
> If I keep my grades up I will likely stay a student atleast part time, as it is paid for. When it isn't paid for anymore then it just won't be viable, so I need to get it while I can.
> 
> If things went well I'd stay a student for atleast the next 10 to 15 years. that would have me to about 50 years old. I think the world will be in a different place in 15 years. Age is getting less and less important, the retirement age is slowly creeping up and antiaging, gene therapy and all that jazz is slowly creeping into the public. I think I'll wait to see where the world is going.
> 
> If no one is offering me a job at a rate I want for my time, then I'm not working. If I am getting a fair wage for what I am doing I would consider taking time from studies and working. All I need to retire for a decade is 100k after tax.
> 
> Thing is I consider money to be mostly insignificant at most working wages, I don't consider it worth my time. I'm not someone who views a $2000/month job as worth my time, $4000 a month is nice but that is a few days vacation to well off people. I've seen the good life, I've lived in concrete, I've lived in earth, I've lived in water. I don't need a lot in life, but knowledge is capability, so I value it, especially when it is free.
> 
> I'm not anti work, I actually put in work applications every week, however with the government blacklisting of me good work is hard to come by. I have the cops working against me to a certain extent, it is making my life hard to do something with it. None the less I make the best of it. I'm not the world is going to break down within the next 10 years type of person but I live life day by day, and do the best I can to be progressive and make a future for myself.
> 
> I came from a working class family where my parents spent time doing mostly insignificant work, for relatively low wages, the wasted their lives away in wage slavery, and had next to nothing to provide for their family, they just barely paid their bills. I don't want that type of life, if I am spending my time it is to make a future for me, if I live 50 years 100 or 1000 all I can do is hone my capability instead of wasting my life away doing menial labour just to survive.
> 
> As for what the future holds, the future is not ours to see, I have course work, and an exam, then I get to do it again until I don't have the grades whenever that is I get my qualifications to teach, be a notary, run a radio/tv station including the technical aspects, and drive whatever vehicle I want land/sea or air. It is all about enabling myself to be able to be able to do things that the government has restricted access to, it is all about gaining freedom from government enslavement. That is why I study because it provides for freedom that society has removed from us in aspiring for better.
> 
> I like studying. I don't need more to be happy. I got a year left until I don't know what I am doing again for sure. I'll figure that out next fall when I have to make my applications for Fall 2018. If I get there and I am still in good standing, I'll figure that out when I have the numbers to work with.
> 
> ? Retirement?


----------



## tango

Agent, manager? what are you --and actor?


----------



## Arklatex

Will2 said:


> Budget Reassessment today (for period until June 19th)
> Set myself to no more than 1000 pesos per week spending (not counting housing costs which are already accounted for in non-spending funds)
> 
> -trip to England Archaeology program at Hertzmonceaux Castle is still possible barely maybe. (very cool place https://www.google.ca/search?biw=12....3-1.1.0....0...1.1.64.img..0.0.0.m2FFOojk3QE )
> 
> -I would need to come home from Latin America in early march or end of february rather than the end of March to do the DZ truck training program which I badly want to do, but England trip would need to be scrapped unless more funding comes in through burses or scholarships, was considering applying for 500$ legion bursary but probably wont
> 
> - reconsidered water for the period decided on a week lead time on filtered water purchased (I have a sawyer filter with me but prefer to buy bottled water for about $1.50US/10L. This gives me about a new 10L bottle or 2 6L bottles every 3 days which can be refilled with water that needs to be filtered. (Also they can be turned into a funnel, planter, and/or bowl.)
> 
> Decided 150 litres of water is what my ideal storage level would be for myself with lead time on water up to 900L for 6 months. Not here for much longer so I won't be keeping massive amounts of water sitting around.
> 
> Also sorted out that at home my 60 gallon water heater is more than enough as a backup water source for me. I am thinking 1 per family member should be enough and just keep them in series. Going to see if I can salvage my trailer water tank which should probably about double the water supply once I get home, eventually. I would still like to get a few more tanks, although I am thinking the more tanks the lower the heating costs as they would act as a layer of insulation I think. If a heat exchanger could be put into the system it might even work as a type of water heater radiator type system in colder months. Need to think this out more. I am thinking heating copper pipes off a wood stove could probably be achieved through conduction.
> 
> - set my budget to no more than 1000 pesos per week for the next 7 weeks not counting rent.
> 
> More or less just went on lockdown on spending.
> 
> Will figure out over next week if the trip to England will happen or not (Cost is like $10000 CAD for a month and a half long program) , I am getting skeptical, if not I am going to probably throw my lot in with the truck training full on.
> 
> About to go out for a jog to get some water, then a jog back with the water, then swimming. And I have a criminology paper to work on.
> 
> Also helped local community by informing them through news comments that their public health official was providing false information about Zika (they were quoted as saying it wasn't contagious, but it is contagious through body fluids, and is sexually transmittable, (welcome to africa).)
> 
> Also informed a somewhat local police service their website was down (they have not replied to my knowledge on that.... odd). Not sure if it related to a power outage, but if it does, it says something about where they host their website from.


Just curious, is the Zika virus having a major impact down there?


----------



## Panchito

Ordered some seeds


----------



## Will2

A Watchman said:


> No play intended so no need to play along on your behalf. Just curiosity on my part. You post a significant amount about your personal life, so it just triggers interest and questions about a life style that seems to be a different path than most.
> 
> You do often mention bans in Canada and a former temporary US travel ban, curious as well how that becomes inflicted on a person.
> 
> Simple intrigue on my part, that's all.


I'll correct you on that, you think I post a significant amount of my personal life but you really don't have a clue. None of my statements are under oath, I don't trust you why should you trust me. I could write anything I want, much like you can write anything you want. Do you think I believe you arn't just an act or representative of a real person of course not. People are paid to post on web forums. There are police agencies collecting information off websites like this, much like intelligence agencies are funnelling off websites like facebook. Its about what you put on there. Whether I post truth or not is something you can't determine. These arn't sworn statements. As a media person someone who has been involved in media as a publisher, someone who has been active in entertainment even as just some small fry local radio person, or a friend of a friend of a friend of performers. Media is media, it isn't truth. As for my life, don't take it as a sworn statement. The only reason you are getting a show is because you are swarming me, and constantly singling me out. It is you who is trying to get more and more info, often by posting defamatory remarks to illicit reaction so you can false characterize, none the less none of this is verified or verifiable, this is just words, don't think it is anything more than that.

Corrupt US officials in my case. Like most police actions for non criminal acts, abuse of position and enforcement based upon their desired outcome as opposed to the law. Personal biases. What else do you think it is? They had it out for me because someone wrote something in my file that got them to damage my position. Its politics.

I have also already explained what happened so you can sift through my posts rather than derailing another thread with me as the central focus. This is old, very old. If you want to ask me questions PM me, going offtopic to put a spotlight on me isn't required. It is just badgering me.



> You do often mention bans in Canada and a former temporary US travel ban, curious as well how that becomes inflicted on a person.


For the record, no I don't mention bans in Canada, where are you getting that from? As for the US:

People lie. Bad people use lies to do bad things to people. The story isn't new. Get a FOI request from your gov, its your gov not mine. FOI your gov if you want info on me about why your gov said it did something. Regardless of why your gov did it, it is not why it happened, it is only the reason they used to do it.

Do your own fact checking. See if they lie under oath. Just know people lie both ways. Ask the people who made the decision not the person who experienced. Ask the person who experienced what they were doing and what they experienced, not why something was done to them. You get answers closer to reality that way rather than fantasy.

Know what I think I think it is highly probably you are just a net stalker, or potentially a government agent, just a hunch, I could be wrong, but if I am right I am better I go on a hunch than not go on one, as if you are just some Joe Blow, it doesn't matter both ways. You havn't prooved anything to me about your intents other than that you are willing break common nettiquette to get more information for whatever purpose. People with good intentions don't need to do those things in a public format.

None the less no obstruction cause you havn't showed me a badge, I havn't taken an oath on this forum nor is it a forum rule to post the truth and only the truth, so why take anything I post as fact, if it is just a statement put for the purpose of rhetoric?

Got any more questions for the record?

People who know will know, people who don't can use what is said as a potential. 
Anyone who wants to verify facts can do that through more percise means.

What reason do I have to lie?


----------



## Will2

Arklatex said:


> Just curious, is the Zika virus having a major impact down there?


By down there, do you mean latin America, check the news, no. Is it having an impact in latin America yes. Is it a major impact for people who have had micro-babies, yes.

The only thing that will effect tourist centers is the fear of Zika. Few people will be directly effected, and a smaller percentage will get serious effects. Bugs like flus, and montezumas is just part of life for travellers in latin america. Tourism is the big economic issue, as well as the local effect on women.

Thankfully Southern Ontario won't be effected as much as the Southern states.

Am I taking any extra precautions. No. I am just left to wonder every time I get bit by a mosquito if I am going to get Zika and then thankful I am not a woman and realizing I probably won't be getting laid anyway with or without Zika.

You know Texas already has a lot to worry about without Zika. You know there are some major population centers, but mosquitos I don't think are very common in those areas I could be wrong though. You know are Mosquitos common in Dallas, Houston, Austin, Brownsville etc..

I never remember getting bit in urban areas. Thankfully the mosquitos that swarm us in Northern Ontario arn't yet known as carriers. It would suck if they were.

Mexico for example has a some type of public health system to reduce mosquitoes apparently in urban areas by putting something into standing water or breeding areas. Brazil is fumagating the slums with highest outbreaks.
You know there have been mosquito extermination programs for west nile when it hit toronto etc.. I'd expect that the US will engage in the same type of programs. There are even talks about introducing a new genetically engineered mosquito that doesn't carry it to kill off the population that does.

Perhaps you can ask these questions in the Zika threads instead of in this one however or PM me any questions.

I will leave you with this.. some people are taking precautions
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-35514811

some people arn't.

Think of this as aids only women can get (or aspiring fathers), and it only matters to them if they arn't going to abort i.e. hardcore catholic etc.. not sure if francis changed the abortion rule, none the less some people are going to be more effect than others if its contagion rate goes big exponential. The big punch is the fact this in latin america is that Latin America has a whole lot of catholics. It will hit the pro-lifers in the US more than others. If it stays serious enough then it will likely spark a debate about genetherapy in fetuses, etc.. unless it morphs then it ain't a threat anymore than weak strains of influenza, dengue etc.. All that is already here anyway.

The only risk is if it mutates into something more serious. That could take years.

You know it ain't that bad
low-grade fever (between 37.8°C and 38.5°C)
arthralgia, notably of small joints of hands and feet, with possible swollen joints.
myalgia.
headache, retro-ocular headaches.
conjunctivitis.
cutaneous maculopapular rash.
post-infection asthenia which seems to be frequent.

Its really just the shrunken baby heads that is the big issue, or "small problem" with the whole thing. Not a laughing matter at all though.

That and potential nuerological disease etc.. but really, until Zika is better understood enough is known about it.

Business as usual.

I was more concerned that I had sweat blisters today after jogging and swimming than about getting bit by a mosquito. Or the severe ocular migrane from calcium overdosing of powdered milk I think yesterday. The calcium ocular migranes make me feel superhuman regardless of me going blind sort of from them. Zika isn't an issue for people like me. I'm more concerned with getting a sunburn than Zika.

What do you think people would do, wear body condoms.

What you expect.

The new olympic mascots for Brazil 2016


----------



## stevekozak

Will2 said:


> I'll correct you on that, you think I post a significant amount of my personal life but you really don't have a clue. None of my statements are under oath, I don't trust you why should you trust me. I could write anything I want, much like you can write anything you want. Do you think I believe you arn't just an act or representative of a real person of course not. People are paid to post on web forums. There are police agencies collecting information off websites like this, much like intelligence agencies are funnelling off websites like facebook. Its about what you put on there. Whether I post truth or not is something you can't determine. These arn't sworn statements. As a media person someone who has been involved in media as a publisher, someone who has been active in entertainment even as just some small fry local radio person, or a friend of a friend of a friend of performers. Media is media, it isn't truth. As for my life, don't take it as a sworn statement. The only reason you are getting a show is because you are swarming me, and constantly singling me out. It is you who is trying to get more and more info, often by posting defamatory remarks to illicit reaction so you can false characterize, none the less none of this is verified or verifiable, this is just words, don't think it is anything more than that.
> 
> Corrupt US officials in my case. Like most police actions for non criminal acts, abuse of position and enforcement based upon their desired outcome as opposed to the law. Personal biases. What else do you think it is? They had it out for me because someone wrote something in my file that got them to damage my position. Its politics.
> 
> I have also already explained what happened so you can sift through my posts rather than derailing another thread with me as the central focus. This is old, very old. If you want to ask me questions PM me, going offtopic to put a spotlight on me isn't required. It is just badgering me.
> 
> For the record, no I don't mention bans in Canada, where are you getting that from? As for the US:
> 
> People lie. Bad people use lies to do bad things to people. The story isn't new. Get a FOI request from your gov, its your gov not mine. FOI your gov if you want info on me about why your gov said it did something. Regardless of why your gov did it, it is not why it happened, it is only the reason they used to do it.
> 
> Do your own fact checking. See if they lie under oath. Just know people lie both ways. Ask the people who made the decision not the person who experienced. Ask the person who experienced what they were doing and what they experienced, not why something was done to them. You get answers closer to reality that way rather than fantasy.
> 
> Know what I think I think it is highly probably you are just a net stalker, or potentially a government agent, just a hunch, I could be wrong, but if I am right I am better I go on a hunch than not go on one, as if you are just some Joe Blow, it doesn't matter both ways. You havn't prooved anything to me about your intents other than that you are willing break common nettiquette to get more information for whatever purpose. People with good intentions don't need to do those things in a public format.
> 
> None the less no obstruction cause you havn't showed me a badge, I havn't taken an oath on this forum nor is it a forum rule to post the truth and only the truth, so why take anything I post as fact, if it is just a statement put for the purpose of rhetoric?
> 
> Got any more questions for the record?
> 
> People who know will know, people who don't can use what is said as a potential.
> Anyone who wants to verify facts can do that through more percise means.
> 
> What reason do I have to lie?


:facepalm:


----------



## A Watchman

Will2 said:


> I'll correct you on that, you think I post a significant amount of my personal life but you really don't have a clue. None of my statements are under oath,* I don't trust you why should you trust me.* I could write anything I want, much like you can write anything you want.


Okay, since you put it that way I will take you up on your recommendation. I will choose not to trust you. After all your tag line here on PF does state:

Admit Nothing / Deny Everything / Make Counter Accusations


----------



## Jp4GA

Been sick for about 2 weeks, so preps have been on the back burner. Got a little done yesterday by planning out an expansion to our garden area. I have also done some research on gardening in the woods in a non-traditional manner so that it does not scream garden. I may try to plant a few things to see how that goes this season. Still scouting out a new home. We found one that we love with 30 acres, the price just dropped so we are going to make an offer in the coming days.


----------



## Quip

1 yard of cloth turned into char cloth. Char cloth for everyone!


----------



## Plumbum

Stored away 4 cans of gasoline in the garage amounting to about 21gal. Im going to buy some barrels and hand pump futher on and the next time I trade in my car im going to buy a diesel so I can store less flamable fuel. There will prob be a BOV in the near future in the form of a Bronco or Blazer as a prepp/fun offroad vehicle.


----------



## PrepperFF712

Tested our new Generlink and Generator on Saturday, and it works GREAT. Picked up an S-Biner for my GHB, Travel Kleenex for the GHB and BOB, spare set of boot laces for my GHB and some Keytags to identify what's in which pocket incase someone needs the equipment I have in my GHB. 

My wife bought 15lbs of Pork today with the intention of making some freezable meals. 

Slowly working on building up my BOB. It's full of clothes for a fire/natural disaster in the event we need to get out quick, but not much else.


----------



## darsk20

Picked up some more soup at the store. BOGO, so a pretty good deal.


----------



## SittingElf

Continuing to try and find a boat/ship that can get me back to the USA from Nigeria if the SHTF and planes won't fly anymore!


----------



## sideKahr

Paper towels, TP, laundry soap, dish soap, salt, dehydrated onion, and olives.

And oh yeah, I'm starting to put up 1/2 pints of cheap vodka for trade goods, a suggestion by a few posters here.


----------



## PCH5150

We got a pint of whiskey for prep yesterday. Today, almost half of it is still in the bottle!


----------



## Plumbum

PCH5150 said:


> We got a pint of whiskey for prep yesterday. Today, almost half of it is still in the bottle!


Stored away 6 bottles of booze toaday. The trick is to not buy anything you would consider drinking, so today I bought rum vodka and this realy disgusting ouzo! For me the real challange will come when it gets time to store away some J.D!


----------



## c.tiberius

Plumbum said:


> Stored away 6 bottles of booze toaday. The trick is to not buy anything you would consider drinking, so today I bought rum vodka and this realy disgusting ouzo! For me the real challange will come when it gets time to store away some J.D!
> View attachment 14810


) that's the dollar store version on ouzo. When I used to work in Greece I only saw milky white ouzo, they said its really good ( never tried it)


----------



## PCH5150

c.tiberius said:


> ) that's the dollar store version on ouzo. When I used to work in Greece I only saw milky white ouzo, they said its really good ( never tried it)


I tried Ouzo a couple of times when I was stationed in Europe. I don't remember it being all that bad, but of course as a 20 yr. old G.I. I may not have had the most refined tastes. LOL


----------



## Plumbum

c.tiberius said:


> ) that's the dollar store version on ouzo. When I used to work in Greece I only saw milky white ouzo, they said its really good ( never tried it)


Ouzo is a clear spirit, it turns white when you add water to it(dont worry you havent been ripped of thats the way it is suposed to be served). Im no Ouzo expert but this one is prob a cheap brand as it was about $13 in a supermarket?


----------



## Plumbum

PCH5150 said:


> I tried Ouzo a couple of times when I was stationed in Europe. I don't remember it being all that bad, but of course as a 20 yr. old G.I. I may not have had the most refined tastes. LOL


Its not that bad when served cold with water. But im no fan of anise seasoned spirits whether it is Pernoed, Sambuka, Raki none or any other national version of it.


----------



## sideKahr

I hate licorice, but after the second ouzo, 8 ouzos come pretty quick.


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

I got my order of SHTF survival seeds in today.

Japanese Arrowroot, fast growing, edible, maintenance free, and self-perpetuating. Good for people and livestock.

Only to be grown in an emergency!


----------



## Plumbum

sideKahr said:


> I hate licorice, but after the second ouzo, 8 ouzos come pretty quick.


Strange isnt it, however bad the first shot is of any liqour the second is always better......and after 8 its great!:joyous:


----------



## tango

Ouzo, nectar of the Gods!


----------



## tango

Range time with my new Glock 43.


----------



## Plumbum

tango said:


> Range time with my new Glock 43.


I sold my 26 have been eyeing the 43, how was the feel of the grip? I used +2 bottoms for the 26 mags to get better grip, is that available for the single stack mags aswell?


----------



## Plumbum

Ops double tap


----------



## tango

PB, yes the mag extensions are available for the 43.
I will not add one because it will be my carry gun, don' see a reason to make it bigger.
One mag has the "pinkie" rest.


----------



## Plumbum

Spent the evening working on the list for the familys BOB's and online shopping. One of the few things I remember from my army service was the great Swedish army feild kitchen and after a long search of surpluse dealer inventories I found a dealer that still has units that have nerver been issued for just $17!


----------



## kevincali

Spent the day running around paying bills.

Then got home and worked on the original BOV. I'm tired of seeing it sit. Since the other truck is totaled, I may use parts off it. Not sure though. But I wrestled in my head wether or not to go A/C in the Grampa truck (the original BOV).

Guess what choice I made? Lol. I'm tired of no A/C and leather seats hehe Did an entire dash swap. Heater/AC box and all. Still need lines and everything for the engine bay, but it's a start. Also thinking of swapping in the auto trans too. But I'll lose the 4th gear/OD. Gas mileage would suffer. It'd be a lazy mans truck. Choices, choices.


----------



## SittingElf

Ordered and installed Topo Maps for iPad, and Topo Maps for iPhone. ($7.99 each)

Access and download of all Topographical maps US, Canada, Alaska. If I have to bug out by either vehicle or on foot, these will be priceless. Once a map is downloaded, it resides on the iPad or phone. No constant web access required once a map is downloaded. OUTSTANDING app!

See the info on the app:


----------



## Piratesailor

Rotated food supplies, pitched a few items, donated a few items and bought more. I really need to pick up the supplies for my back yard rocket stove but haven't gotten around to it. My bov/bol is in great shape with water and diesel and some food supplies. Major test of it in April/May.


----------



## Plumbum

Ordered some books, I didnt read the descriptions but I think they are romatic novels?


----------



## Labello

Today was a good prep day for me. My new gun arrived :armata_PDT_36: so I was practicing shooting in the back yard. Yes I live out of town without any neighbors. Thank God.:77:


----------



## Plumbum

Labello said:


> Today was a good prep day for me. My new gun arrived :armata_PDT_36: so I was practicing shooting in the back yard. Yes I live out of town without any neighbors. Thank God.:77:


How I envy ppl that can step out on the portch and shoot some beer cans without 12 neigbours calling the cops!


----------



## TacticalCanuck

A gun nut I know loaded 200 9mm, 100 .357 mag, 150 5.56 NATO and restocked some rifle powder and primers.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

80 pounds of rice. It's sitting in my trunk to chill out overnight with the sub zero temps and then i'll bring it in tomorrow.


----------



## txmarine6531

Yesterday I picked up 50lbs pinto beans, 25lbs sugar, 40 pack of water, 10lbs chicken breasts, 10lbs fish at Sam's.


----------



## Plumbum

TacticalCanuck said:


> A gun nut I know loaded 200 9mm, 100 .357 mag, 150 5.56 NATO and restocked some rifle powder and primers.


He sounds like a nut job perhaps you shouldnt hang out with him anymore?


----------



## txmarine6531

Plumbum said:


> How I envy ppl that can step out on the portch and shoot some beer cans without 12 neigbours calling the cops!


I miss my old house. Had a nice platform in the back to shoot off of, target at 25yds (nailed to a tree), 100yds (moveable) and 180yds (semi-moveable). The guy that bought the house after we moved out fell in love with it because of the platform.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Our Sam's closed down last month. It was among the recent closings. All three in the immediate area were closed. They literally just built it from the ground up 2 years ago.



txmarine6531 said:


> Yesterday I picked up 50lbs pinto beans, 25lbs sugar, 40 pack of water, 10lbs chicken breasts, 10lbs fish at Sam's.


----------



## Plumbum

txmarine6531 said:


> I miss my old house. Had a nice platform in the back to shoot off of, target at 25yds (nailed to a tree), 100yds (moveable) and 180yds (semi-moveable). The guy that bought the house after we moved out fell in love with it because of the platform.


Understandable I would not be able to resist making an offer on a house with such an attractive feature, who needs a pool when you can have you own shooting range!


----------



## SOCOM42

Obtained five more spare gas generators for the Coleman lanterns.


----------



## PrepperFF712

Went to Wal-Mart to pick up Orange Juice for my wife... and found some wicked deals. 

Picked up 24 cans of Campbell's Soup, 12 cans of Chunky Soup and 12 jars of Spaghetti sauce. Total cost: $50. 

Not a bad day.


----------



## whoppo

This week's preps:

Grabbed two 4-packs of 100 hour liquid paraffin candles. The were incorrectly priced on Amazon at 4.99 per 4-pack... went up to 19.99 the day after I ordered them. (If I have known that I would have ordered many more).

Bought some more Mountain House freeze dried meals, ProBar meal bars and a couple of 32 count Pop-Tarts... not really preps, I just like 'em

New General Grabber AT2's, serpentine belt and an Odyssey battery for the Avalanche.

8 more AA Eneloop batteries.

And that about cleaned me out for this pay period... well that and a new Line-6 Amplifi-75 guitar amp (fun toy!)


----------



## Kauboy

Spent the day at the range. Got work in on the Shield, Glock, PX4, and MarkII. Also confirmed 100yd zero on the AR.
My .223 and .22 groups were acceptable. The 9s and 40 still need work. Oh darn, more range trips...
Finally got around to storing away the 70lbs of pinto beans I've had lying around. Still need another 20lbs of rice before I can fill that bucket and seal it.
Had a chat with the wife about rotating our can stock, and had ideas of how to better organize the shelf storage. She's coming around more and more.


----------



## Montana Rancher

I'm going through my cupboard (upstairs) and finding a lot of cans of food that are expired in 2010 and 2011.

I am mixing those in to the grain I ground for the chickens, about 4x 12 ounce cans a day, better than throwing them out.

Still getting a dozen eggs for 16 hens every day through the winter, it helps when you can suppliment their feed and I know the chickens enjoy the variety. 

Tomorrow is some pineapple and fruit that I found, I might take a few bites myself!


----------



## phrogman

Bought the Stanley Adventure 10 piece cook set for my camping/prepping needs. Will test it out in the next few weeks. Also added a few more gallons of water.


----------



## A Watchman

More mid term preps, heavy on the canned good side. I am approaching a years worth of stores.


----------



## Labello

I found a stock of prepper and shooter magazine in my brother's room. So I supposed I am gonna read them all . I would like to be prepared, nothing can surprise me :armata_PDT_36:


----------



## SOCOM42

Bought 10 gallons of Coleman fuel.
They were marked at half the online price for that Walmart store.
Took the last that was on the shelf.
I had planned on only buying 2 gallons, but after finding the shelf price was half of current price, had to bite for the 10.


----------



## Plumbum

After measuring all the stuff thats going in it and watching some youtube rewies I ordered a Miltec 36L pack as my BOB. If the test run shows it to small ill pass it on to the wife as hers(she is going to freek out when I explain what its for, but never fear i'll then bring out the .22 rifle I bought for her behind her back and that will distract her from the subject of a BOB).:beaten:


----------



## txmarine6531

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Our Sam's closed down last month. It was among the recent closings. All three in the immediate area were closed. They literally just built it from the ground up 2 years ago.


That sucks, Sam's has some pretty good deals. I don't see the one close to my house closing anytime soon. If it's open, it's packed.


----------



## txmarine6531

Plumbum said:


> Understandable I would not be able to resist making an offer on a house with such an attractive feature, who needs a pool when you can have you own shooting range!


We had both! A 36,000 gallon pool with slide and diving board and a private range.


----------



## spork

Got a new power supply for my router. Stupid AT&T router eats a power supply every 12-18months. At least my security cameras are back up and running. Also I've continued working on our gluten free supplies. Currently trying to find a good cheap source of Himalayan pink salt. Found some decent deals on amazon, but continuing to look elsewhere.


----------



## Plumbum

Running dangerously low on big game hunting rounds, and with an abundance of hogs and dear in the local woods im rectifying the problem with loading 300 more rounds......sigh case prepping oh so time consuming, these are 6,5x55 and will end up with 140gr Hornady SST bullets.


----------



## Plumbum

Found a great deal on long buring candles. Latly I dont seem to be able to walk into a store without walking out with atleast $50 worth of prepps?


----------



## Operator6

Ordered some ferro rods, magnesium rod and some exotic woods to make some fire starters with.


----------



## Smitty901

Feed 3 adults , 3 children and one big dog from the eggs Our chickens provided. You don't need a lot of chickens to have a good supply of eggs.
Going out on a limb here but I think Chickens are one of the best things to have as a prep for food.


----------



## Slippy

Smitty901 said:


> Feed 3 adults , 3 children and one big dog from the eggs Our chickens provided. You don't need a lot of chickens to have a good supply of eggs.
> Going out on a limb here but I think Chickens are one of the best things to have as a prep for food.


Yes Sir Smitty,

Picked up 3 dozen from Father In Law's coop this week!

View attachment 14987


----------



## stevekozak

Smitty901 said:


> Feed 3 adults , 3 children and one big dog from the eggs Our chickens provided. You don't need a lot of chickens to have a good supply of eggs.
> Going out on a limb here but I think Chickens are one of the best things to have as a prep for food.


How many do you have?


----------



## txmarine6531

Building a raised bed today, after I mow the jungle out back.


----------



## 8301

Sprayed the apple trees during the warm sunny day yesterday and dropped 2 coyotes last night which will help the local deer population. Worked on one of the pump houses and pruned some of the fruit trees today.

Guys about 1/2 mile away have really been shooting it up today, even some full auto, but when they started blasting their cannon this afternoon it rattled my metal roof. I guess they had it pointed in my direction because it usually is just a loud boom (like a distant thunder clap) that doesn't rattle the roof. I need to go have a word with them about that cannon. 3 shots in one day is too much.


----------



## Smitty901

stevekozak said:


> How many do you have?


 Six, lay between 4 and 8 eggs a day. Real cold weather drop it to 4. The more sun light and the more they are allowed to roam the better they do. With the coming and going around here we end up giving eggs away.


----------



## tango

Foolami,
Good job on the coyotes, you saved at least 20 fawns!


----------



## kevincali

Had a couple days rain, that softened the ground enough to pull these large weeds. That's a low spot where a palm tree was cut out that I sold about 4 years back. So I filled it with the weeds, hopefully it turns into some kind of compost. It would be nice if I could fill the hole with compost/homemade soil haha. 








Spent tonight going through the .22lr I've been finding at the range. These are the unfired and undented ones. There's more that have strike marks that probably are not good. I'll be pulling the lead out of those and re casting into other bullets when I get to that stage of reloading.









Went to pick a part for a rear end for a 97 ram 1500 and couldn't find a low mileage acceptable one, so we will wait. Ended up getting parts for a friends BOV anyway, so no big loss there. Then met a guy to pick up some driving lights for my BOV for free. He has a car I've been looking for, and a reasonable price I will be buying when money loosens up. I've been looking for a car like this for at least 15 years. I'm pretty stoked 

Maybe I'll have time tomorrow for some range time after my job is done, but I don't know at this point. No worries if not.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

A gun nutter I know got a KSG and a M&P VTAC in 9mm. Don't ask me why it looked expensive and guns are for girls. 

Today is range day he's sure to run things through some paces and he said something about using it for "3 gun" competitions. All I know is I tightened my grip on my sharp stick. People who spend so much time with guns must be unstable.


----------



## Plumbum

TacticalCanuck said:


> A gun nutter I know got a KSG and a M&P VTAC in 9mm. Don't ask me why it looked expensive and guns are for girls.
> 
> Today is range day he's sure to run things through some paces and he said something about using it for "3 gun" competitions. All I know is I tightened my grip on my sharp stick. People who spend so much time with guns must be unstable.


Him again, didnt I tell you not to hang out with that guy? Hes bad new and will only get you into trouble!


----------



## SOCOM42

I did it again last night, bought another 10 gallons of Coleman fuel.
Someone it the sporting dept. must be asleep, price wise.
That is 20 gallons this week from Walmart at half of the normal price.


----------



## Operator6

SOCOM42 said:


> I did it again last night, bought another 10 gallons of Coleman fuel.
> Someone it the sporting dept. must be asleep, price wise.
> That is 20 gallons this week from Walmart at half of the normal price.


Keep buying it. If they change the price just change your mind and don't buy it at the register.

Business is business.


----------



## SOCOM42

Operator6 said:


> Keep buying it. If they change the price just change your mind and don't buy it at the register.
> 
> Business is business.


As previously stated, I had 50 gallons on hand and decided to go to 75, two gallons at a time. 
that is when I found out about the price fail, the other local Walmart and online price for the fuel is double.
As of last night, I reached my budget expenditure limit for the week.
Twenty gallons in one week is plenty, paid cash for half.
My target is only five gallons away, will get it next week IF still at that price,otherwise it can wait, need to obtain other things.
Sixty gallons will go a long way.


----------



## Operator6

SOCOM42 said:


> As previously stated, I had 50 gallons on hand and decided to go to 75, two gallons at a time.
> that is when I found out about the price fail, the other local Walmart and online price for the fuel is double.
> As of last night, I reached my budget expenditure limit for the week.
> Twenty gallons in one week is plenty, paid cash for half.
> My target is only five gallons away, will get it next week IF still at that price,otherwise it can wait, need to obtain other things.
> Sixty gallons will go a long way.


I never read the post that you already had 50 gal. When did you post that ?


----------



## SOCOM42

Operator6 said:


> I never read the post that you already had 50 gal. When did you post that ?


Not too far back, I had listed my different fuel stores, LP, K1, Coleman , lamp oil, gasoline, heating oil and wood.
I don't remember which thread it was in.


----------



## Quip

10lbs of assorted beans vacuum sealed into 1 cup portions and added to existing 5 gal buckets. 

Almost 4k .22lr added. I have 2 Walmart stores within 5 minutes of each other. Went to both stores, had breakfast at the local coney. Went home showered then went to back after the shift change. Both stores had the 333 round boxes. Texted #1 son and a friend to let them know the stuff was in stock (for a short time I'm sure).


----------



## Plumbum

Today I made vaseline cotton balls for my firestarting kit. The wife looked exited when she saw the jars and and asked if there was anything kinky on tonights menu so I told her it was for the "fithy shades if grey" sex chamber im builing for her in the basment. Am I alone in being sick of hearing about that damn book and movie?


----------



## stevekozak

Plumbum said:


> Today I made vaseline cotton balls for my firestarting kit. The wife looked exited when she saw the jars and and asked if there was anything kinky on tonights menu so I told her it was for the "fithy shades if grey" sex chamber im builing for her in the basment. Am I alone in being sick of hearing about that damn book and movie?


You are not.


----------



## Quip

Plumbum said:


> Today I made vaseline cotton balls for my firestarting kit. The wife looked exited when she saw the jars and and asked if there was anything kinky on tonights menu so I told her it was for the "fithy shades if grey" sex chamber im builing for her in the basment. Am I alone in being sick of hearing about that damn book and movie?


A better movie would have been on how my beard got 50 shades of gray.


----------



## 8301

Had a man working for a bit at my place yesterday and we got talking after his 30 minute job was done. Seems he's a fairly devoted prepper on about the same level I am. We compared notes for about 20 minutes. It's nice to know I've got another level headed neighbor (lives several miles away) who is fairly serious about being prepared.

Prepping subject came up when he mentioned what s a good little place I had if things went bad.


----------



## Oddcaliber

Got 2 gallons of Coleman fuel on sale for $5.00 each at Walmart.


----------



## Will2

I am approaching my need to UNPREP stage. As I need to deplete my food stock prior to leaving for my exams in April and I have a couple weeks of stores I need to run down.

Today has been a continuation of just some light exercise, although running/jogging/walking with my backpack full is probably the most taxing exercise, it makes everything else easier. So what I try to do, after doing a little stretching and resistance band exercises, every couple days (weight varies) is jog/run to the store do grocery shopping jogish back with the pack, min about 15lbs but it goes up from there. Usually I try for one 10L bottle of water, and various grocery items, not super heavy but noticable when jogging back. Then I take the pack off, jog to the beach and do a little swimming and ab exercises in the water. It is really easy to do ab exercises in water because you can isolate them, for instance doing the cancan in water can get a burn going after 80-100 anything beyond that works them pretty good, plus helps with managing with surf and waves for coordination doing side crunches, cancans etc.. fun stuff. I really enjoyed today as one side was the moon the other the setting sun, which twisting from side to side doing isolation exercises through the water was flipping between a panorama of the rising moon and the setting sun in light reded clouds.


Just a little exercise for me. Not doing much at all these days. I am thinking I will buy a fourth band in a couple weeks. 

Its only about 6km total, 3km no weight, 3km weight that is only a mile and half jog with the pack full. Probably only jogging for about a mile not far at all but it has forced my mind to push on. The mental training is the main thing as the body can always do more. Then maybe 1 more km. Not sure about the swim, not to far, about an hour or so in the water. The time in the water really helps on confidence with being in the ocean. I usually stay in until my fingers get wrinkly and use that as my timer. Usually I go for jogging back from the beach barefoot which helps with tolerance and use to jogging/running barefoot.


I cheat though, I listen to music and drink coffee before, its probably mostly the coffee that makes it easy.


My main skill is now breathing through water, and swallowing what goes in my nose.  I feel damn confident, almost want to swim to the island which is 15km over open ocean but probably won't. I think I have lost weight??? starting to see more definition in my abs, think the routine is helping. (10miles) I think I will just keep extending my swim distance, and keep it a long term goal.


----------



## PrepperFF712

I've added some small nick nacks to my GHB such as hand sanitizer and whatnot, but I think the biggest prep to date has been talking to our closest friends about it. Over a few drinks last night I was able to talk to my best friend about what my wife and I have been doing. He seems to get it, and has been prepping without knowing it. 

Now I've got to get him to get some gear together to bring to our place in case SHTF.....


----------



## SGG

This is embarrassing to admit. However for 6 years, I have just let the girlfriend do the shopping. Even if im with her in the store, I wasn't paying enough attention and let her do her thing. Always came home with microwavable junk. For the past couple weeks, I've been researching recipes and making a grocery list. Started today with an easy recipe, but it's a start to eating healthier, using less money, and also acquiring cooking skills. Like I said it's kind of embarrassing, but to be honest I'm proud of myself. My latina girlfriend called this white people food, but I cooked for her and her parents, and it was delicious
































The reason I am proud of myself is not the fact that I actually cooked something. The reason I am proud of myself is because I've talked about this for a couple of weeks, and until today my girlfriend hasn't given a F. And she has unhealthy habits too. Today while we were at the grocery store, I had a list based off of recipes. She saw me buying things for a specific purpose. She is going to do the same from now on, fajitas are healthier than a bowl of chips at the end of the day. Like I said it's embarrassing but this is a big, big step for us as adults, instead of eating like children


----------



## Plumbum

Nice job! Stick with it, you might find that you enjoy cooking? I love cooking and some at things im acutally better at then the wife(that is a trained chef), I got her beat hands down when its comes to making stuff like chili, racks of ribs, burgers and meatballs.


----------



## SOCOM42

When I bought the last 10 gallons of Coleman fuel, I checked on their mantle supply, one 4 pack on the shelf.
i talked to the clerk, he place a order, said the would be here at the store Monday.
Well, I went and checked today, they came in, bought ten 4 packs.
Now, the end of the week, will get the last five gallons of fuel to bring stored to 75.


----------



## Plumbum

Prepp of the is mylar bags to store away dry goods....just have get if my ass and pick up some buckets first.


----------



## whoppo

Spent the weekend in the mountains... Saturday was snowshoeing the perimeter of the "retirement" property... making plans


----------



## Chew

Ordered two 8 watt ham handhelds, extended batteries, better antennas, programming cable


----------



## paraquack

Baofeng? Cool, you licensed or getting licensed?


----------



## sideKahr

Stocked some more basics: hydrogen peroxide, sugar, peanut butter, meatless spaghetti sauce in glass, and of course spam. Small steps.


----------



## Plumbum

Spring is almost upon us so the prepp of the day was ordering heirloom seeds. This year im going to try if my wastland of a garden can produce somthing eatable.......my gardening skills atm moment are limited to the lawnmower, hedge trimmer and the chainsaw so wish me luck!


----------



## spork

Made a few big purchases again. Picked up 500rnds of 380 auto for the wifes pistol ($125 + free shipping!). Bought a case of Yugoslavian brass surplus (1120rnds) for just under $300. And also got two 325rnd boxes of 22lr. Wish I had the extra money cause I would've like to double that entire order. Also picked up another 200lbs of rice and 50lbs of sugar. The rice and sugar haven't been packed in mylar yet as I'm still rotating the rice through the freezer first. Maybe next weekend I'll get that part done. Lately I've been tight on time as I've had several car maintenance issues that have come up. Still have one car that needs a new fuel pump. It tried to leave my stranded at Lowes the other day, but a quick wack to the bottom of the tank fired it back up. Gonna try my luck and drive it a couple more days to get the fuel level down in the tank as I almost always have a full tank, and this has been no exception.

Forgot, I also picked up another 10 pmags for the ak and 2 mags for the xdm!


----------



## Arklatex

I got a big can of spray on waterproofing stuff. Went crazy with it and now all my bags, jackets, hats, etc are waterproof! 5 bucks well spent.


----------



## Chew

paraquack said:


> Baofeng? Cool, you licensed or getting licensed?


Taking class in April and hopefully pass my test. Yes, baofeng. Got them today!


----------



## Plumbum

Went to see the doc for a check up, and while there I thought I might aswell squeeze in a prepp. So I lied my way to a prescription for anti-inflamatory pain killers that the goverment will have to pay for.......damn it feels good to take back some of my taxes!


----------



## Prepared One

Ordered new dual fuel generator to replace my old one plus made arrangements to install transfer switch and plug. Added 5.56 and 45 ammo. Bought pepper and tomato plants but have not planted them yet. Plus picked up seeds. Need to start clearing a spot in back of the garage. Going to start small with the gardening thing.

Firman Generators 9,000-Watt Dual Fuel Generator with Electric Start and Runs on LPG or Regular Gasoline-RD9000E - The Home Depot


----------



## PAPrepper

Chew said:


> Ordered two 8 watt ham handhelds, extended batteries, better antennas, programming cable


Care to share which ones? I am looking at the 8watt BF-F9 V2 but not sure of antenna to get.


----------



## Kauboy

PAPrepper said:


> Care to share which ones? I am looking at the 8watt BF-F9 V2 but not sure of antenna to get.


Check up 3 posts from yours.


----------



## paraquack

Chew said:


> Taking class in April and hopefully pass my test. Yes, baofeng. Got them today!


Very pretty blue, at least you shouldn't loose them if you drop them in the dark.

Just got my new UV-5RE and it accessories to put in the EMP hideaway.


----------



## Kauboy

The wife bought some organizing drawers from a friend, and I've started swiping the slide out drawers to use for my own purposes.
I gathered together all of my medical "stuff" and checked through expiration dates.
I don't take risks with meds going bad, so I had to toss out quite a bit.
I now need to restock cough medicine, allergy medicine, pain reliever, and anti-Hershey squirts pills.
This drawer gave me a better way to reorganize a poorly managed set of medical equipment. I now have my bandages, gauze, gloves, masks, wraps, solutions, and meds in a better order, and easier to access.
Now, to swipe the other two drawers and reorg the bookshelf-o-knowledge and miscellaneous.


----------



## sideKahr

Picked up some more trade goods; aka cheap 1/2 pints vodka.

If it were bourbon, it would never make it to the end of the world, but I can't drink this stuff, so it's safe. LOL.


----------



## Plumbum

Found a great deal on surplus ammo boxes in great condition that were marked down 60%, now I can start storing away ammo for a long term solution. Do I need to put a absorber of some kind in before I seal em up?


----------



## Kauboy

Plumbum said:


> Found a great deal on surplus ammo boxes in great condition that were marked down 60%, now I can start storing away ammo for a long term solution. Do I need to put a absorber of some kind in before I seal em up?
> 
> View attachment 15091


I'd stick with desiccant packs only.
If you stick an O2 absorber in there, the vacuum may keep you from ever being able to open it again. :mrgreen:


----------



## sideKahr

Plumbum said:


> Found a great deal on surplus ammo boxes in great condition that were marked down 60%, now I can start storing away ammo for a long term solution. Do I need to put a absorber of some kind in before I seal em up?
> 
> View attachment 15091


Most cartridge ammo is waterproof. If you're storing black powder, it wouldn't hurt to add some moisture absorbers.


----------



## Plumbum

Kauboy said:


> I'd stick with desiccant packs only.
> If you stick an O2 absorber in there, the vacuum may keep you from ever being able to open it again. :mrgreen:


NP I can always cut them open with an acetylen torch.


----------



## Plumbum

sideKahr said:


> Most cartridge ammo is waterproof. If you're storing black powder, it wouldn't hurt to add some moisture absorbers.


Its mosty .223/9mm/.22lr im going to store but better safe then sorry.


----------



## Quip

150 rounds of those beautiful 5.56 green tips and another 50 .45


----------



## Plumbum

Loaded 200 small friends today.....there are many other prepps much more importante then ammo to me but I just cant help myselfe!


----------



## Smitty901

Gave the IRS a rather large donation. Not willingly but unlike Sharpton they would lock me up if I did not pay .


----------



## SOCOM42

Ordered LED replacement/conversion bulbs for my Streamlight Stinger flashlights.


----------



## csi-tech

I bought a tripod for my off grid satellite system.


----------



## kevincali

Oranges. Lots and lots of oranges. Picked up a bin to bag for resale for a friend. Making contacts for a pack house to buy straight from the pack house for when my friends trees are bare.









Also worked on the BOV. Just tidying things up. While cleaning a rim for a friend, I tried polishing some things in my truck and it worked. So now when I have time, that's what I'll be doing.

Disregard my last posts about how decent my street is. We just had a burglary basically at the end of my street (exit my street and then turn left 1 house). It's making me reevaluate my situation here. That makes 2 in just over 2 weeks just right here. But there was a standoff 1/2 mile up involving a stolen car and truck, and them being held at gunpoint by officers. Then while at the grocery store, a man approached my mom and step dad selling some car related items (star wrench, starter fluid, etc) out of a new black trash bag. My mom being good natured donated $3 but didn't want anything in return. The man still gave them the can of starter fluid. My mom and stepdad went to do their business, and came out to the officers having the guy and his stuff spread across the hood of my truck. Turns out the guy stole the stuff from a car a parking lot over or something. My mom even asked for her $3 back haha.

So it's getting bad around here. And we FINALLY after 25+ years here we got a city issued street sign with the street name on it. Time to move. It was kinda nice being anonymous here.

So I've added a few upgrades to purchase tomorrow after work.

New key set with keyed (non thumb turn) deadbolts. Especially on the doors. 
Reinforcement plates to go around the knob and deadbolt. 
Heavy duty drapes for the street side windows. Already have sun block curtains, but I want another layer under those for extra privacy

Free stuff to do
Cut new wood to insert in tracks of windows. Old ones have worn rounded. Not a huge issue, but it'll provide piece of mind
Finish getting any and all "valuable looking" junk either tossed, scrapped, or put away.

I've gotten complacent that I can leave stuff laying around without consequence. I've been straightening up around here getting stuff organized and put away. Gotta make it look like there's nothing in this busted trailer haha.

Crime has been getting incrementally closer. Not good. Gotta make a stand......


----------



## SittingElf

Went to BJ's (Like Sams and Costco), and started to make a list of heavy prep and barter purchases to be made before the election, or Obama's False Flag operation.

Decided not to wait, and went ahead and started purchasing off the list: 

120 bars of Dial Antibacterial deodorant bath soap, for our use and barter. (It was on sale). 
10 packs of 14 Pilot G2 pens (140 total)
5 bottles of Natures Pride Ginkgo Biloba 120mg capsules. (1500 capsules...two year's worth)
50 Toothbrushes
5 One Gallon cans of Kikkoman Soy Sauce
4 1.75L Bottles of Jack Daniels Tennessee Fire
5 1.75L Bottles of Jameson's Irish Whiskey
480 AA Duracell 10-year Shelf Life batteries

....and a big box of Capt Crunch!

Much, MUCH more to follow....


----------



## Plumbum

Damn....went into the sporting goods store to buy shoes for the kids but thouse big chain retailers always has amazing sales on some products! They hade a 50% sale on 12ga #6/34g birdshot and LED headlamps......and ofc I needed a saw for my BOB......and I couldent resist picking up 2 boxes of nasty 12ga magnum #3/52g incase I have to put down any supermutant geese in the future? On they way back the wife asked med to stop and pick up some groceries so ofc I hade to pick up 10 punds of beens and a bunch of canned goods in there. I dont know if its stress over wanting to reach a acceptable level if prepparedness fast or if im getting addicted to prepping but ive probobly spent $3000 on prepps the last month?


----------



## 2000ShadowACE

I picked up a beauty. A mid 50s JC Higgins pump action .22. $100 OTD. Guy even threw in a box of shorts for it. I am one happy camper.


----------



## sideKahr

Stored some more tanks of propane, and charcoal briquettes to back them up. I want multiple ways to boil water.


----------



## Plumbum

sideKahr said:


> Stored some more tanks of propane, and charcoal briquettes to back them up. I want multiple ways to boil water.


Thx for the reminder to stock up on briquettes I have 2 Weber bbq's I have to keep running.
No bbq=No reason for the world to go on!!!


----------



## Denton

Planted two plum trees. Bought another meyer improved lemon tree. Will worry with it and the other one, tomorrow.


----------



## Denton

Another 500 rounds of 175 grain, BTHP .308 came in via Fed-Ex, this morning.


----------



## ffparamedic

Added some expired meds from my service.

Finished planting my fruit trees for the year. I'm now at 2 pear, 2 Apple, 2 plum, 2 fig, 4 peach, 2 muscadines, 2 seedless red grapes, 3 blueberry bushes.

Started my tomato plants in some newspaper cups indoors so they'll be ready soon.

Added 5 boxes each to my hunting ammo calibers earlier in the week.


----------



## turbo6

For defensive handgun ammo I use either HST, Gold Dots or Critical Defense...I rarely use anything else but my local shop was wiped out, so I picked up some rounds I never seen before - Winchester Kinetic HE?

Not many reviews out there, but the few I saw were good. I'll find out next week how they shoot.


----------



## txmarine6531

100 rounds PMC X-TAC 62gr 5.56 from PSA on the way. It's not a lot, but it's something. Gotta spread what little money I have around.


----------



## Kauboy

Restocked some expired meds and got a bottle of cipro from the local prep shop that I've learned is going out of business soon. Got another 20lb bag of rice so I can finally top off and seal up another bucket. Replaced a cheap 5rnd AR mag with a new PMag 10rnd, and got some honing oil to start getting my knives back in to shape. Going to sign up for a fencing class this week too.


----------



## darsk20

Ammo, arrows and med supplies.


----------



## Jp4GA

My husband went to a gun show Saturday and found a 2 handguns. One is smaller and may become my concealed carry piece. That will be decided after I shoot it at the range. My current concealed is a little on the heavy side. He also found ammo and a few ammo boxes. Over all he had a successful day. 

I hit up the Publix BOGO pasta and sauce sale armed with coupons. Added about two weeks worth of food for our family of four for under $10.


----------



## Plumbum

Kauboy said:


> Going to sign up for a fencing class this week too.


Cool, but you could just watch shougun assasin and you should be good to go?


----------



## Jp4GA

Last week we went on vacation. Prior to vacation we ate all of the perishable foods (like most people do). Upon our return I did not feel like shopping so Monday-Friday of this week we lived off of our store room of goods. The family was okay with the idea until I told them we would be limiting ourselves to items that were going to expire within the next few months. After some grumbling they got over it. We all missed fresh fruit and fresh vegetables. We hardly ever eat things out of cans. My son kept saying "I wish it were summer so we could go to the garden and get some peppers, onions and fresh tomatoes." He also informed me we need a larger garden area. I told him he can help out with that project. 

This way of eating for the week was a doorway for us to talk to our 7 year old about how we may not always have access to stores and fresh foods. Also were able to talk about waste and finding a reuse for things instead of tossing them. We don't want to scare her but just make her aware that we have things some people don't have and we might now always have those things. 

I call this our "Prep for the week..."


----------



## paraquack

Planted an orange tree and our first grape vine, and set out four tomato plants. 
Hope I'm early enough. Helped the the neighbor lady cut down some low, branches, 
got to keep the wood.


----------



## PCH5150

Yesterday was nice here. Mid 60's temp (warm for Feb. in TN.) We cut down some trees a couple weeks ago, so I spent the afternoon picking up sticks and branches and burning them in the fire pit. Stacked the firewood in our shed to dry. Cleared out our raised garden of last years dead growth to get ready for this spring. Wife went to a baby shower, so when I was done outside I sat in front of the T.V. and oiled my shotgun. Nothing major, but felt good to get some outdoor work accomplished. Now to decide what we will plant this spring!


----------



## Jp4GA

PCH5150 said:


> Yesterday was nice here. Mid 60's temp (warm for Feb. in TN.) We cut down some trees a couple weeks ago, so I spent the afternoon picking up sticks and branches and burning them in the fire pit. Stacked the firewood in our shed to dry. Cleared out our raised garden of last years dead growth to get ready for this spring. Wife went to a baby shower, so when I was done outside I sat in front of the T.V. and oiled my shotgun. Nothing major, but felt good to get some outdoor work accomplished. Now to decide what we will plant this spring!


I have put off clearing the garden space but it is on my calendar for next weekend. A dreaded chore but it must be done.


----------



## Will2

just some basic health and fitness. out for a jog/run/walk, with a little time in the water. Getting very close to buying the 4th resistance band. I'm starting to be able to manipulate the 3 a little easier for various exercises. tomorrow is due to be a swimming day. I am deprepping right now as I am trying to use up my food surplus prior to changing location for my exam prep and exams. I've been trying to force myself to stay exposed to engineering stuff the last couple days.


----------



## SOCOM42

Yesterday, bought three packs of the 10 year life span of AA Duracell batteries, those are going into the Jeeps GHB.
Have six packs of the 10 year "D" cells in stores. Use BJ's brand AA and AAA for daily use.
The extended "D" Duracell's got dropped into the TA-312 phones that link the out buildings and radio shack..
All the older Duracell's stored within the the ANPVS-4's and ANPVS-7 carry cases have been replaced with the extended ones.
The old batteries do get used up while walking the dogs every night. 
Eventually all the older batteries will be replaced with the extended life ones.


----------



## Plumbum

Picked up the 10/22 I bought for the wife in my futile attempts to get her to accept that guns are a "tool you must know how to use". Sadly I was ripped of, this American crap was broken of at the middle! Can it perhaps be fixed with duct tape?


----------



## 8301

voted

Best prep I can do today.


----------



## Plumbum

FoolAmI said:


> voted
> 
> Best prep I can do today.


For Hillary or Bernie?:joyous:


----------



## PCH5150

Plumbum said:


> Picked up the 10/22 I bought for the wife in my futile attempts to get her to accept that guns are a "tool you must know how to use". Sadly I was ripped of, this American crap was broken of at the middle! Can it perhaps be fixed with duct tape?
> 
> View attachment 15196


Which do you like better, the "10" half, or the "22" half?


----------



## Plumbum

PCH5150 said:


> Which do you like better, the "10" half, or the "22" half?


I was thinking of letting her get used to the 10 part first and then add the 22 when she is ready?


----------



## Kauboy

Plumbum said:


> Picked up the 10/22 I bought for the wife in my futile attempts to get her to accept that guns are a "tool you must know how to use". Sadly I was ripped of, this American crap was broken of at the middle! Can it perhaps be fixed with duct tape?
> 
> View attachment 15196


Anything can be fixed with the right combination of duct tape, bailing wire, and WD-40.


----------



## paraquack

Found another mandarin orange tree for $8 cheaper than the first one and bigger to boot.


----------



## 8301

Plumbum said:


> For Hillary or Bernie?:joyous:


Cruz,,, although Rubio is also acceptable.


----------



## tango

Voted today-- Cruz
Rubio is not acceptable!


----------



## Quip

Got a bucket of wise food and 100 rnds of .45 as part of the bday goodies. Both added to the stash. Finally some of the family (other than #1 son) is beginning to understand what we are most likely headed for.


----------



## Plumbum

I have reviced complaints about ammo and gun related items taking up space in the bedroom closets, the space is obviously put to better use by filling it with more shoes and purses? So today i knocked out some cupboards from a wall niche in the old wash room in the basement that I have now converted to hold my prepps. The niche now holds a rifle and a handgun safe that are bolted to the cinder block wall and concrete floor so unless a thief is the incredible Hulk or brings a heavy deuty hydralic jack they wont budge!
Im going to fill upp the wall above with shelves, and as I got more ammo then I can fit in safes with my guns im going to build a fake wall section that you can slide open to cover the niche. I´ll post some more pics when im done.


----------



## rstanek

I put zip ties in our bug out today


----------



## SittingElf

Started a new compost heap. Using a lot of pine cones and oak cuttings for the carbon side...all chipped and shredded. Tired of pitchforking the heaps, so ordered a big compost tumbler from Amazon.

Replaced the broken mount for my "Don't Tread On Me" Gadsden flag.


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

I've got potato plants coming up! :triumphant:

I really didn't think it would work since I just buried some potato peelings that started getting eyes from sitting in the bag, and now I have plants! I didn't even bother getting the soil ready, I just put the peelings under some dirt in the back yard. Maybe this gardening stuff is easier than I thought. :-D


----------



## Smitty901

I have to admit it. With all the parts here I assembled another AR. Adams Arms Gas piston upper, Huldra(made by Adams Arms) stripper lower. Lower parts kit from PSA. With the likely hood Hillary will be the next ruler or Trump and a Supreme court seat open. I am doing what a prepper does . Preparing by adding to the supply.


----------



## Prepared One

Received my duel fuel Generator yesterday so I will put it through it's paces this weekend. Electrician will be out next week to install transfer switch. Installing new front porch lighting ( Brighter and nicer looking then the old one ) and timer. Recycle gas from storage to vehicles and pick up a 100Lb LP tank for generator. I have cleared a space behind the work shed for Tomato plants so I will get those in the ground this weekend. It's Houston, winter is over here.


----------



## SittingElf

Late in the day, down to WallyWorld for a 2-gallon gas can, then to the gas station that has both diesel and non-ethanol gas. 5 gallons of non-ethanol, and 2 gallons of Diesel.

The non-ethanol is for all my gas-powered implements. Chipper, JD riding Lawn mower, Chain Saw...etc. I'm tired of leaving for a few months and then coming home and having to have carburetors cleaned out in order get the units running again after using ethanol gas. (who the hell decided it was a good idea to add ethanol to gas in the first damn place???)

The diesel is to be used in a not-so-environmentally-friendly way. I am trying to eradicate the Brazilian Pepper trees that are like weeds here in Florida and are becoming like a jungle in my recently purchased open lot next to my house. The "preferred" method of killing them after cutting is to cut the trunk as low as possible, then within five minutes, paint the top of the trunk with glysophate (Round-up). While that works, it can take a long time for the stump to finally and fully meet its maker. Painting the stump with diesel causes the stump and roots to die and rot 10 times faster. (Got this tip from a landscaper I trust, who also told me it is not technically "legal". Well..the authorities can kiss my behind if they want me to do it the "normal" way...or they can come in and clear the damn trees themselves!)

Preps today include more tree cutting, chipping, clearing, and taking all my 2015 tax data to my accountant for tax filing. Ugh! (Never a pleasant surprise when they are done....sigh...)


----------



## Plumbum

Some packages arrived so the prepp of the day ended up being Swedish army surplus ammoboxes, foldable shovels and 100fot of paracord. Water purification pills from Israel and 10p of 5gal mylar bags from the US............I have long stuggled with my addiction to eBay and prepping isnt making it any easier!


----------



## ffparamedic

Picked up six 6 week old chicks from the feed store today. Gonna have eggs before long, will add a rooster later.


----------



## Plumbum

ffparamedic said:


> Picked up six 6 week old chicks from the feed store today. Gonna have eggs before long, will add a rooster later.


I would love a property in the countryside, being able to keep chickens and rabbits!


----------



## paraquack

pictures please


----------



## csi-tech

Bought a USGI E tool with Molle pouch for my hunting pack.


----------



## ffparamedic

Pics of the chicks?

Today I have planted 2 grape and 2 muscadines. 

Spread a truckload of chicken litter on the garden spot.

Plan on going to an auction tonight with the wife, may pick up some useful items.


----------



## Smitty901

Personal well being maintaince today . Went down to bike room .Turn them around facing out. Getting ready it may have snowed again last night but it is melting already. It has not been a bad winter but I am ready for it to end. It is time to ride.


----------



## SittingElf

MORE Brazilian Pepper trees being cut today.. SOOOooooo MANY! Thank the stars my chain saw isn't giving me problems!

Some people have allergies to these trees and leaves....like poison ivy, but I'm apparently immune. I'm virtually swimming in them.


----------



## Quip

Ordered 2 more cases from LDS. http://store.lds.org/webapp/wcs/sto...839595_10557_3074457345616706237_-1_N_image_0


----------



## SOCOM42

Went to wallyworld today, picked up the last cans of Coleman fuel bringing the total to 75 gallons in storage.


----------



## paraquack

Sure hope you have a smoke alarm in the storage area. It's been a long time since 
I used my Colemans. How many hours burn time on two mantle lantern? I still pick 
a few up per year, but not at the price you found. Way to go.


----------



## SOCOM42

paraquack said:


> Sure hope you have a smoke alarm in the storage area. It's been a long time since
> I used my Colemans. How many hours burn time on two mantle lantern? I still pick
> a few up per year, but not at the price you found. Way to go.


I have no idea why they never updated the prices and I was not going to ask either.
A buddy of mine went and bought ten gallons Thursday, he was happy.
I have never run one dry, at the most I have eight hours with only a re-pump along the way. 
I would guesstimate twelve hours based on what fuel remained in the fount.
Usually in a power out, the Coleman's are turned off at bedtime and the oil lamps are run as night lights, don't need much light then.
As far as storage safety goes, the stores are in three separate places, military aluminum comm shelters, they are airtight, nothing would burn for long without air coming in.
They do have fire and intrusion alarms fed back into the house.
Another good thing about the shelters is they are rat and insect proof.
Looked one up, the one at the top of the page is almost identical to the ones (8)I have. 
The ones I have are also EMP proof with SS mesh shielding around the doors.

https://colemans.com/shop/military-vehicles/shelter-communications/


----------



## Sasquatch

Got re-certified in first aid and CPR.

Picked up some more ammo.


----------



## Smitty901

Sasquatch said:


> Got re-certified in first aid and CPR.
> 
> Picked up some more ammo.


 Thanks for reminding me I have to set that up this year for a crew.


----------



## Kauboy

Finally got around to scanning in the contents of my emergency binder.
I now have the primary hard copy in one fireproof safe, and 6 digital copies spread out through 2 computers and 3 flash drives, and a back up hard drive.
The 3 flash drives are each in separate fireproof/waterproof safes, as is the backup hard drive.

Redundancy?
Check!


----------



## spork

Spent part of the morning caucusing yesterday. Then out to the yard for garden planning and clearing leaves, brush etc. That pretty much ran the day into the evening. Had to talk the wife out of getting another gun today (something must be wrong with me). 2 additional pistols are in our future, but the money just isn't there this month. Next month should be a go though!


----------



## Operator6

Received my African Blackwood,Cocobolo and leopard wood Friday. I already received the magnesium rods and ferro rods.

Now it's time to make some cool fire starters for my boys. They're too young to know what they are but one day they might appreciate it.


----------



## Prepared One

Fired up the new generator and it runs like a champ. Pretty happy with dual fuel set up. Got the Tomato and pepper plants in the ground I cleared behind the tool room. Installed a timer switch on the front porch light and upgraded that light.


----------



## Plumbum

Sunday = Range day. Today it was handgun practice so I put 400rnds 9mm/.45 down range practising speed steel shooting.....a little rusty after the winter but still well above any lvl needed for defencive shooting. As a bonus I hit jackpot, the range was litterd with .45acp brass! I still cant belive that ppl dont bother realoading that caliber, one round of .45acp costs like 50cents over here!!!


----------



## txmarine6531

Finally got a raised bed built. Roughly 4'x8'x2'. Made of treated 4x4's, 1"x6" cedar fence pickets, and 5.5" treated decking. Held together with galvanized ring shank deck nails. I didn't think the top rails through all the way as you can see. The end pieces don't stick out like the sides do. But it's ok, I'll survive. Here in a little bit it's off to the range. Final check of my 300 Win Mag before the nilgia hunt later this week, and to shoot the Winchester 94 45 Colt. Got some Buffalo Bore rounds and some UltraMax Ammo to use up for reloading.









And wouldn't you know it, the nail box is a POS. Made and assembled by the lowest bidder. Fell apart 2 seconds after opening it. An empty protein container works better anyway.


----------



## SittingElf

txmarine6531 said:


> Finally got a raised bed built. Roughly 4'x8'x2'. Made of treated 4x4's, 1"x6" cedar fence pickets, and 5.5" treated decking. Held together with galvanized ring shank deck nails. I didn't think the top rails through all the way as you can see. The end pieces don't stick out like the sides do. But it's ok, I'll survive. Here in a little bit it's off to the range. Final check of my 300 Win Mag before the nilgia hunt later this week, and to shoot the Winchester 94 45 Colt. Got some Buffalo Bore rounds and some UltraMax Ammo to use up for reloading.
> 
> View attachment 15276
> 
> 
> And wouldn't you know it, the nail box is a POS. Made and assembled by the lowest bidder. Fell apart 2 seconds after opening it. An empty protein container works better anyway.
> View attachment 15277
> View attachment 15278


Nice, but you might want to be careful with treated lumber. The chemicals will leach into your soil and is not healthy for plants.

How do you intend to water what you grow? Raised beds work REALLY well with drip irrigation.


----------



## A Watchman

txmarine, what your next steps through fertilizer and soil?


----------



## txmarine6531

SittingElf said:


> Nice, but you might want to be careful with treated lumber. The chemicals will leach into your soil and is not healthy for plants.
> 
> How do you intend to water what you grow? Raised beds work REALLY well with drip irrigation.


The 4x4's are the only treated lumber coming into contact with the soil, not worried too much about it. Drip irrigation is what I'm looking at. Also looked at soaker hoses, it's so hot here I think it might work. I don't have anyone to water when I'm at work or out of town.



> txmarine, what your next steps through fertilizer and soil?


There's several places around SA that sell different soils and fertilizers in bulk. Once I'm back from my hunting trip later this week, I'll swing by one that's down the road from me and get a couple yards. It's made on the east side of town I believe and various businesses around town sell it. I don't have a lot of money, so I won't be getting top shelf stuff. Middle grade is what I can afford. Got a small compost pile behind the shed slowly building up. Gonna start bringing home coffee grounds from work. Saw on another thread that it's good for compost and whatnot (Auntie told me so).


----------



## spork

I've had pretty good luck with soaker hoses in the past. I hook them up with timers like this one. Shop Orbit 1-Dial 1-Outlet Digital Timer at Lowes.com For what it's worth, stay away from the dual outlet ones of this brand...they don't seem to last.


----------



## Smitty901

Looked at a new Chicken coop , was not happy with what they had to offer so looks like we will build the new one our self. The designs were ok but the wood and workmanship was sad.


----------



## A Watchman

Spent the afternoon loading magazines and cleaning guns after a range trip. final bought 2 water BOB's off of Amazon. Added to my long term food prep supply.


----------



## SOCOM42

Prepared One said:


> Fired up the new generator and it runs like a champ. Pretty happy with dual fuel set up. Got the Tomato and pepper plants in the ground I cleared behind the tool room. Installed a timer switch on the front porch light and upgraded that light.


PO, I have a dual fuel also.
Have not put gasoline in it, will only if I run out of propane.
If you ran it on gasoline, shut off the fuel line and run off the remaining fuel in the carburetor.


----------



## whoppo

Realized we had not yet spent February's "preparations" budget... so we ordered:

- 24 more Mountain House entree's (assorted)
- 12 more Mountain House deserts (apple crisp)
- 12 boring MRE's (assorted)
- Two 12 packs of ProBar Meal bars (good for a quick snack in packs)
- 420 rds LC 5.56mm green tips on stripper clips
- 100 rds 230gr 45 Auto Gold Dots
- 100 rds 147gr 9mm Gold Dots
- 500 rds Gemtech subsonic 22LR (love this stuff!)
- another Magpul D60 drum magazine (pretty sweet mag!)
- Ten 1oz Canadian Silver Maple Leafs

... and the February budget allotment (and then some) has been depleted


----------



## 8301

mounted a smoke alarm and bought another fire extinguisher.

Wood heat is wonderful but requires extra safety.


----------



## txmarine6531

FoolAmI said:


> mounted a smoke alarm and bought another fire extinguisher.
> 
> Wood heat is wonderful but requires extra safety.


I need to get a couple more fire extinguishers. One ain't gonna cut it. I want one in the kitchen, one in the reloading room, and one in the shed. At the minimum.


----------



## Will2

got my fourth resistance band.

I use these together for arm shoulder and chest exercises mostly.


----------



## Jp4GA

Today, I purged junk from the garage to make room for more stuff that we will actually use. Took a truck load of stuff off to a charity sale. So they make a little money and I have a little more space for storing things that we may need. 

Also looked at another house. We will find the perfect place, but it will take time.


----------



## Plumbum

Got a great deal on a stack of 10x 5,5gal food grade buckets with sealable lids. :joyous:


----------



## PCH5150

Went to the range today, and I got my wife to go with me ! She enjoys it once I get her there. Trying to get her comfortable and where safety is second nature.


----------



## Plumbum

PCH5150 said:


> Went to the range today, and I got my wife to go with me ! She enjoys it once I get her there. Trying to get her comfortable and where safety is second nature.


Please let me know what your secret is, do you lie and tell her you are going to the mall and just happen to get lost and end up at the range?


----------



## PCH5150

Plumbum said:


> Please let me know what your secret is, do you lie and tell her you are going to the mall and just happen to get lost and end up at the range?


Haha, she has come around in the last couple of years. We actually just got fingerprinted for our carry licenses. Now just have to wait a few weeks for them to arrive. I will say, her being a big fan of The Walking Dead has helped me out a lot getting her to be interested in carrying. I got her a Ruger LCR, and that's the other half the battle, finding a gun they feel comfortable with!


----------



## T-Man 1066

Established a 'cash stash' in various locations... small bills. Also buying more cast iron cookwear, and experimenting more with cooking over wood.


----------



## Quip

I "needed" a back-up that would share mags with my go to choice. I got an incredible price I couldn't pass up. I already ordered the parts to convert the trigger to a LEM.









Time to give her a bath and then rub her down with exotic oils.


----------



## SOCOM42

Ran the monthly test on all three gensets, burned moisture out of mufflers.
Picked up another 48 count pack of Duracell 10 year AA batteries.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

150 candles. Couldn't pass up on the price.

Speaking of price here is another reason I prep. I posted this in another thread but it's worth putting it here to cuz most would prolly miss it.

How would you feel about paying 10 bucks for a gallon of milk? Or 38 bucks for one mediocre steak? Thanks oil wars!


----------



## SOCOM42

T C,
What would you expect from a bunch of monkey glands after destroying Cecil Rhodes dream?


----------



## TacticalCanuck

SOCOM42 said:


> T C,
> What would you expect from a bunch of monkey glands after destroying Cecil Rhodes dream?


Things aren't that bad. Yet. But both the US and Canuckville were founded by the British. South was just better at getting rid of the pricks. Or were they? Who owns the federal reserve?


----------



## SOCOM42

TacticalCanuck said:


> Who owns the federal reserve?


Well, I was referring to Rhodesia in that post.

Yes, who owns the federal reserve, that is the question and has been ever since it was born in the middle of the night.


----------



## kevincali

paraquack said:


> Found another mandarin orange tree for $8 cheaper than the first one and bigger to boot.


I LOVE my mandarin orange trees. I have an Algerian and a satsuma. The satsuma is friggin delicious and easy to peel. My friends 3yo son can peel them with ease. And it's less seedy than the Algerian, although the Algerian hasn't produced for me yet in 4 years. Hmm. I hope it's worth it!

As far as my preps, it's been slow going. Been some issues here with a friend who I let move in, but had to kick him out. Then I find out a friend of mine was murdered in January. He was a little out there, but cool as hell. He was murdered with a hammer. We should ban hammers!!!!

Today was interesting. I can't decide wether I made/lost/broke even. I spent $5 in gas to go to the range, but did a little clean up and made $3.65 from recyclables. I also collected about 130 30-30 brass shells. I put the $0.65 in my change jar, so I have $2 less in my pocket than I started the day. I still have some recyclables from the range, but they're half full water bottles. Gonna pour the water on some plants at the house, then turn the bottles in. Hey. We're in a drought! This is free water! Hahahaha

I guess I just reallocated my "wealth"(?)

About the water some plants here, and take the rest of the recyclables in. Maybe get another couple few dollars.....


----------



## 6811

Just got this Taurus millennium G2 9mm 12 rnd mags, a maglite flash light LED 2C batteries.


----------



## Plumbum

Picked up a Trianga alcohol kitchen as it was marked down 40%.........and ofc the bastards hade a sale on.22 ammo I couldnt resist, 3500 rounds is a perfect fit in the ammo cans that I just cant bare to see half full.


----------



## Armed Iowa

More canned fish products.


----------



## Smitty901

Nothing fancy just turned the compost pile, cleaned the chicken coop . And some more research on a new coop , but sure I will end up building it.


----------



## paraquack

T-Man 1066 said:


> Established a 'cash stash' in various locations... small bills. Also buying more cast iron cookwear, and experimenting more with cooking over wood.


A cash stash is very important. In the proper scenario, cash will be king because point of sale terminals will be dead and so with the credit/debit cards we all know and love. Eventually paper money will be useless unless it is $1 bill so you can use them for toilet paper.


----------



## alterego

I got two 150 gallon explosion proof double containment fuel tanks that have level float indicators on them. So cool. Need to cycle gas use in and out of them.


----------



## Kauboy

Picked up a gallon of kerosene, two wraps of "gear ties", and a burner tip for 1lb propane bottles.
The kero is for the lantern. It's currently the only kero thing I have.
The gear ties are basically a 16' wrap of stiff steel wire, covered in a thick rubber outer layer. You've likely seen the short ones in the camping aisle in different colors for 3-4 bucks. This was a whole roll of blaze orange for $4. Grabbed two, for various things. The first use will likely be to secure my new emergency blanket into a roll.
The burner was something I'd not seen before. It's a piezoelectric igniter that screws on to the top of those 1lb green propane bottles. It's sold as a "campfire starter", but I can probably come up with a few other uses. The propane I have is currently only for the camping stove. This will expand their function a bit to allow direct application of heat.

Yes, I'm a sucker for gadgets.


----------



## SOCOM42

Slow day today, oiled two SKS's and a #4MK2, loaded 10 Garand clips with M-80 ball.
Put some 10 year Duracell's in with the units that take them. 
Changed out the 2032's in the mod-60.


----------



## Operator6

SOCOM42 said:


> Slow day today, oiled two SKS's and a #4MK2, loaded 10 Garand clips with M-80 ball.
> Put some 10 year Duracell's in with the units that take them.
> Changed out the 2032's in the mod-60.


I have some AA Duracell batts that expired in 2008 that have the battery test strip in the side. It reads 3/4 power after 8 years expired.

5" of rain here in the last 24 hrs, I dug up a jar full of money and I'm going to the gunshow.


----------



## Plumbum

My first mylar bags sealed up, 66lb of rice and 38lb of beans to be stored away. Btw how long does it take for the oxygen absorbers to take full effect?


----------



## Smitty901

Remodeled the Chicken coop with the help of an 8 year old grandson. Hens said they aint paying for it. When it was built I followed one expert line of thinking that roasting was not good for them in extreme cold. Well Chickens want to roast so I gave them proper roasting spots.
That done I put red plug wires on one of my bikes, for no other reason than it looks good.


----------



## A Watchman

Another order of food from Amazon and grocery store run today. I have medium and long term stores from MRE's, canned goods, #10 can items, 5 gallon buckets w/ oxygen absorbers, 2 freezers full including 50 lbs of jerky in food saver bags, and buckets of barter items. I suspect I have over a year's food supply, maybe more with applicable moderation for my entire family.

I have 6 months supply of toilet paper, 750 bottles of water and 2 water BOB's. Water still needs some help as I am currently dependent on public water. I do have the ability to pump and haul water in containers as I am near numerous lakes, streams etc... I sold my large house on acreage a couple years ago when I downsized job and lifestyle and moved an hour north, and am still renting. I hope to address this within a year with a smaller home on some acreage further out from town with a pond, well, ...... and a solar set up. I done this gradually but have obvious areas that lack others.

Guns and ammo? Let's just say it exceeds the above.


----------



## A Watchman

Oh crap ....it just hit me...... my usweet iced tea habit and bourbon runs out with each bottle or picture full of tea ...... I could be in deep shitzola!


----------



## hawgrider

A Watchman said:


> Oh crap ....it just hit me...... my usweet iced tea habit and bourbon runs out with each bottle or picture full of tea ...... I could be in deep shitzola!


Ruh oh!


----------



## spork

Got some birthday presents from the wife.
















a pocket chainsaw and deal showing how to tie a bunch of different kinds of knots (which is good be cause with out instructions I'd never actual get around to trying to remember how to do it.)

Also spent the day doing car maintenance. Oil changes, etc.


----------



## Kelso

Going to do some car maintenance and get leaves and winter growth out of the raised beds to get them ready for planting in the next few weeks.


----------



## SittingElf

Ordered three lifestraws from the deal on Woot.com.
Pantry check in our rental house in Georgia where my wife is currently stationed. Mostly for "Get-Home-To-Florida" supply needs if necessary.
Trying to find some heavy plastic tubs that I can put into our three shower units in the house in an emergency that will support 100 gallon water bobs. (Maybe steal some of those FEMA coffins!) That will add 300 gallons of potable/drinking water for a total of 400. Swimming pool would then be used for bathing, Japanese style. (Wash and rinse OUT of the pool using pool water.)
Still trying to find a Ruger Precision Rifle 6.5 Creedmore (18005) in stock somewhere. Already ordered custom barrel and bolt shroud, PRS stock, Magpul Grip, Custom handguard, ambi-selector, to customize the rifle when I can find one that is not selling way over MSRP.
Resubmitted corrected NFA paperwork for the SilencerCo Omega I have in NFA jail due to an error on the original app. Now another three month wait....sigh....


----------



## Prepared One

Cleaned one of the AR's and a 45. Finished organizing the back tool room so I can store preps. Basically just got rid of a bunch of stuff I didn't need.


----------



## paraquack

Plumbum said:


> My first mylar bags sealed up, 66lb of rice and 38lb of beans to be stored away. Btw how long does it take for the oxygen absorbers to take full effect?
> 
> View attachment 15372


Before I used a nitrogen purge, I packaged flour in 1 gallon bags and squeeze as much air out as possible. By the next day, the bags were noticeably shrunk down. Since flour is real tiny particles there was little air in the flour so the oxygen content was small too. Things like beans have large spaces between each bean so much more air and oxygen to be absorbed. You should see shrinkage of the bag to within a few days. But remember, oxygen makes up just a hair under 21% of air, so don't expect to see the bags shrink down tight as if vacuum packed. By using nitrogen purge, I can use much smaller oxygen absorbers. Oh, I don't recommend nitrogen purge in flour. I think it might create a big cloud.


----------



## Operator6

Found a handmade paracord gun sling at the gunshow. Getting my pack ready for summer. Looking to add some mosquito netting.


----------



## Plumbum

paraquack said:


> Before I used a nitrogen purge, I packaged flour in 1 gallon bags and squeeze as much air out as possible. By the next day, the bags were noticeably shrunk down. Since flour is real tiny particles there was little air in the flour so the oxygen content was small too. Things like beans have large spaces between each bean so much more air and oxygen to be absorbed. You should see shrinkage of the bag to within a few days. But remember, oxygen makes up just a hair under 21% of air, so don't expect to see the bags shrink down tight as if vacuum packed. By using nitrogen purge, I can use much smaller oxygen absorbers. Oh, I don't recommend nitrogen purge in flour. I think it might create a big cloud.


Thanks, was worried about one of the rice bag not deflating it turned out the seal was leaking so I hade to redo it. I know oxygen is just small percentage of air and as you said the beans have not deflated as much but putting pressure on the bag I can feel that the seal is tight.


----------



## paraquack

Another gallon of Coleman fuel and four tanks of propanes for the little heater.


----------



## paraquack

Since my idea of bugging out is last resort or would be by car, I just added a pack of earplugs 
and a couple of pair of safety glasses to my glove box supplies in the car. If I had to use a 
firearm from inside the car, I think I would be deaf for the rest of my life or worse.


----------



## Plumbum

On todays menu is knowledge, I bought the book I was recomended and it looks like some realy interesting reading!


----------



## PrepperFF712

Updated the BOBs for the change in season. Added a few things to the truck as well. The new Ram has these nifty coolers behind the back seats. One has food, the other has 6 bottles of water. It's under my WeatherTech mats, so it doesn't jump out. Stays cool in the summer. It would not be recommended for winter. 

Money is a bit tight right now however my next additions to the BOB and GHB will be some cooking methods and additional water purification methods. 

It's amazing how much room you get in the bags when you take everything out needed for winter.


----------



## kevincali

Collected more brass the other day and just got it all sorted. 3/4 5 gallon bucket of .223/.556. 

Shot the "found" .22lr I've been picking up at the range. Every one of them fired, even the gray ones and even 2 that had strike marks on them already. I found even more picking up brass that replenished what I shot, and even a small handful more. So I have 150 + "last resort" .22lr or even just to grab to shoot if I want a free range day. 

Added more food to the preps. Nothing much, just a few canned goods, but hey, every little helps, right? 

Went to pick a part and got 2 16" rims to at least replace the 2 front 16.5 rims since 16.5's are hard to find anymore. Had a blowout on the passenger front. Replaced it with a Firestone destination A/T but wasn't happy with it, since it was damn near bald but was the only tire available quickly. But went to the tire shop for my moms truck and they had just gotten a shipment of used 305/70/16's BF GOODRICH TA KO's. Only one was good enough for use though, but I bought it anyways. Now I'm back to good A/T's all around  

If this weather persists, I'll be a weed pulling fool haha. Green waste is full, compost bin is full, and I have even started another compost pile in the garden. I hope it works out how I intend it to.


----------



## ffparamedic

Finished rowing off my garden today. I have 6 rows 80 feet long so I'm doing good this year.


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

I found out that I can fire a cross bow now just to get the money to buy it and to go through safety training.


----------



## kevincali

Sorted the .22lr even more thoroughly. This is all .22lr that I've found at the range. Left 100 pack is the better of all of them. Middle 50 pack is the kinda worse ones. As I find clean .22lr, I replace the gray ones in the 100 pack. Right 50 pack is the worst ones, and the right side of the right pack is the already fired ones (ones that have strike marks on them). I'll throw those in a magazine next range day and fire them off. I they won't fire, then the lead bulleted ones are getting the bullets pulled and put in the lead bucket to be melted at a later date and turned into larger bullets hehe








There is aguila, CCI, federal, Remington, Winchester super X, and some unknown ones:






Care to guess what they are? I've never seen these ones before....

Also pulled a TON of weeds, and cleaned around my blackberry. Some really invasive form of grass popped up and spread QUICK. I don't have it all out by root, as the ground was kinda dry. Tomorrow is watering day (M/W/F) so I'll soak the area and pull more roots out. The grass spread under the mulch, rooted very well, then decided to pop up. Didn't look so serious until it was time to pull haha. I may wait though. My hands are sore from grabbing blackberry branches. I "was" wearing Kobalt brand gloves. But the thorns went right through them haha.

Tomorrow is more weed pulling, and yard cleanup. I'm fixin on getting very busy soon. I went to the local sheriff website to apply for a job now that I have a GED, I meet the basic requirements. But since all I have is a cell phone for Internet access, it wouldn't let me apply through mobile web. So I'll have to go to the library to use their computer. So I'll do that tomorrow A.M. Wish me luck guys!


----------



## SittingElf

I am starting on a plan to modify my home landscaping. The goal is to reduce the number of decorative plants and replace with useful ones (nutritional, defensive, building, or medicinal) that will still be esoterically acceptable.
Moringa, Mango, Papaya, Grapefruit, Blueberry, herbs, Guava, edible flowers, aloe, bamboo, and others.

Want to eventually get rid of scrap oaks, large palms, decorative grasses, worthless hedges...etc..


----------



## Chew

Trying to learn gardening at the BOL.



















Small solar setup in the shed / armory


----------



## SittingElf

Chew said:


> Trying to learn gardening at the BOL.


Have you considered installing Drip Irrigation rather than the soaker hose? Much more efficient and better for the plants as water goes directly to the roots without transpiration. Uses far less water. Very easy to setup and to modify as you go.


----------



## PCH5150

SittingElf said:


> I am starting on a plan to modify my home landscaping. The goal is to reduce the number of decorative plants and replace with useful ones (nutritional, defensive, building, or medicinal) that will still be esoterically acceptable.
> Moringa, Mango, Papaya, Grapefruit, Blueberry, herbs, Guava, edible flowers, aloe, bamboo, and others.
> 
> Want to eventually get rid of scrap oaks, large palms, decorative grasses, worthless hedges...etc..


I like this idea, I will look into this. We do plant herbs, etc. in addition to the raised garden bed of vegetables. But making everything in your property useful in some way is something I hadn't considered!


----------



## Oddcaliber

Scored 4 sks chest rigs!


----------



## 2000ShadowACE

Voodoo tactical vest with camel back and first aid kit. Fishing boat in case we have to escape via the rivers. Also one BOL is on the river. two new fishing rods and reels. Spent an afternoon at the range working with a new member of our collective.


----------



## SAR-1L

More DOD Physical Security Training through CDSE/DSS/SPeD/STEPP. ( God do they have enough acronyms? ) lol

Just a couple more modules before I move to the Counter Intelligence and Ops section.. 

Last night finally went back and finished my CERT NIMS 700 so I can move forward as a CERT Instructor.

Today I am interviewing with CSPD for their volunteer program as a public safety instructor.


----------



## kevincali

SittingElf said:


> I am starting on a plan to modify my home landscaping. The goal is to reduce the number of decorative plants and replace with useful ones (nutritional, defensive, building, or medicinal) that will still be esoterically acceptable.
> Moringa, Mango, Papaya, Grapefruit, Blueberry, herbs, Guava, edible flowers, aloe, bamboo, and others.
> 
> Want to eventually get rid of scrap oaks, large palms, decorative grasses, worthless hedges...etc..


This is exactly what I did. Pulled just about everything non edible and replaced it with something edible. Took me 1 year to pull all the yuccas and dispose of them weekly in the trash bin. But now I can walk back there, and pick something to eat right off the tree.

Good luck in your endeavor. It is really worth it.

As far as my prep today, more weed pulling, watering, and job application. I went to the library to apply online to the sheriffs department for deputy sheriff. I have a vocab and psych eval tomorrow morning. Wish me luck....

Funny thing is, on the way to the library I stopped and collected recyclables. Got $3 and some change. Paid for my trip there and back haha. Times are tough at case de kevincali. Gotta do what ya gotta do (except beg or get on welfare).


----------



## Quip

The good news I finished the trigger conversion on my newest handgun. The bad news not enough free time to get to the range or farm until Saturday.


----------



## csi-tech

bOUGHT A fORD 3000 dIESEL TRACTOR.


----------



## Kauboy

csi-tech said:


> bOUGHT A fORD 3000 dIESEL TRACTOR.


If the story I heard about this "transaction" is true, I expect you to deliver yourself to the local authorities at your earliest convenience.


----------



## Will2

My big prep today was "I bought a lighter".


----------



## Plumbum

I found a company that sells household goods that the wholsalers are trying to get rid of. Among other things canned goods like this box of canned pinapple in syrup, according the EU regulation date it expires this year but im betting I can open a can in 10 years and it will still be good to eat.......and they sold the stuff at 25% of the normal price. In all including shipping I payed $130 for for prepps that should have cost me $340! :joyous:


----------



## SGG

Found some bacon spam so I grabbed a couple of cans just to try. It's freaking almost $3 a can at Wally World. Kind of an expensive prep?


----------



## SittingElf

SGG said:


> Found some bacon spam so I grabbed a couple of cans just to try. It's freaking almost $3 a can at Wally World. Kind of an expensive prep?


Yeah, but after you eat the spam, you can dip your bullets in the remaining juices to block the Muzzies from their virgins!

(To be honest, I wouldn't WANT 72 virgins! That's a hell of a lot of training to do! Now....tell me I'd get 72 rip roaring sluts, and I'll volunteer for the suicide vest!)


----------



## Plumbum

SGG said:


> Found some bacon spam so I grabbed a couple of cans just to try. It's freaking almost $3 a can at Wally World. Kind of an expensive prep?


Would like to it try aswell but finding spam in Europe is like looking for a needle in a haystack....not even the big companys that specializes in US foods sell it.


----------



## kevincali

Took the vocab and personality test. Failed the vocab. I guessed on almost half  There were words I didn't even know existed on that test :/ 3 months I can re take. Kind of a blessing so now I have 3 months to get more fit....


----------



## Mad Trapper

Filled in the missing seeds needed for this years garden, a few hundred onion sets. Was lucky to find some non-hybrid heirloom varieties. 

Mixed up some potting soil for vegetable starts: 1/2 topsoil, 1/2 rotted cow manure, some dried blood greensand and bonemeal. Putting in tomato and peppers, and early stuff, that early stuff will plant as soon as frost in ground is gone (cabbages, broccoli, kale, telephone peas grows 6-8 ft!, brussel sprouts, etc)

Also two heirloom variety grapes.My current arbors are products of my parents work and some of the vines are older than I. Plan on burying some of the longer runners, instead of pruning them off, on the old vines to start some new vines for free this spring.


----------



## Kauboy

Plumbum said:


> Would like to it try aswell but finding spam in Europe is like looking for a needle in a haystack....not even the big companys that specializes in US foods sell it.


I'll try to recreate the experience for you as best I can.

Buy the absolute best moist cat food you can find. Mash it into bits. Visit the local butcher, and get any refuse he refuses to sell, and add that. Add 3 cups of salt. Squeeze out the undershirt of your fattest, most sweaty friend, and add the juices you get. Mix well. Mold the entire mass into a brick, and allow it to congeal. Slice it into even slabs. Fry it in a pan(no need to add extra grease), cook each side for about 5 minutes until ever so slightly toasted.
Slap it between two pieces of bread and your favorite cheese, and achieve nirvana.

:mrgreen:

I dare anyone to tell me where I messed up.


----------



## Plumbum

Kauboy said:


> I'll try to recreate the experience for you as best I can.
> 
> Buy the absolute best moist cat food you can find. Mash it into bits. Visit the local butcher, and get any refuse he refuses to sell, and add that. Add 3 cups of salt. Squeeze out the undershirt of your fattest, most sweaty friend, and add the juices you get. Mix well. Mold the entire mass into a brick, and allow it to congeal. Slice it into even slabs. Fry it in a pan(no need to add extra grease), cook each side for about 5 minutes until ever so slightly toasted.
> Slap it between two pieces of bread and your favorite cheese, and achieve nirvana.
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> I dare anyone to tell me where I messed up.


Sound like a treat! Yesterday my wife asked why I hade put a discusting slab of catfood in the fridge.....by hun thats not catfood its corned beef!


----------



## txmarine6531

Got an upright freezer on the way. Lowes is supposed to deliver it today. More room for food.


----------



## 8301

Replaced one of the outdoor cameras that had gone bad. Planted some muscatines on a wood fence I put in last year. Sprayed the apple trees for blackrot fungus. Installed a new freeze proof water hydrant to make watering easier.

If I ever do have to totally depend on home grown food having a solar powered well is useless without the ability to get the water to the garden easily.


----------



## Smitty901

Eat some popsicles, wife mentioned she wanted some small stick to mark some seeding with. I was happy to help out.


----------



## Plumbum

Hade to stay home from work to watch a sick child so I used the time to learn something I have always whanted to know how to do -Weave paracord!









So what to do with this new skill? I know, a survival collar for the cat(it will go great with his tiny survival knife)!


----------



## kevincali

Went for a short walk (about 7 miles). Since I have three months until I can re take the test, I'm using that time frame to get into shape. Decided to grab a small bag and pick up recyclables along the route. Scored $1.60 on the way there, and probable $3-$4 on the return trip (different route). 

Got paid to exercise basically haha.

I also learned that at about the 5.5 mile mark, I will get the urge to have to use the restroom haha. I cut through a construction zone but no portapottys and it was a residential area, so couldn't just drop trousers and drop a deuce haha. I also learned that uphill walking while being poked by a prairie dog is absolutely no fun, and that the urge intensifies as you get nearer and nearer to a place that has facilities. Luckily I made it home, without incident haha. But I don't feel bloated anymore!


----------



## Quip

Plumbum said:


> Hade to stay home from work to watch a sick child so I used the time to learn something I have always whanted to know how to do -Weave paracord!
> 
> View attachment 15493
> 
> 
> So what to do with this new skill? I know, a survival collar for the cat(it will go great with his tiny survival knife)!
> 
> View attachment 15494


Good idea keeping the cat handy. Chinese food would be a treat if shtf. 
My sons girlfriend noticed the sardines in the bags. She thought it was awesome I thought of the cats if things get bad. The son and I both laughed and said we need to keep him fat just in case. She didn't find it near as funny as we did.


----------



## Prepared One

Picked up 240 more rounds of 556 and a few extra P-mags. Going to load up on beans, rice, instant mashed taters, and pack them in Mylar this weekend along with finishing out my planting. Organize my spare gas storage and my LP gas. I feel a need to pick up the speed on my preps.


----------



## spork

Finally bagged up the 200lbs of rice I bought the other day. Rotated it through the freeze, put in mylar with o2 absorbers and put away in buckets. Its time to re-arrange the basement again as things are getting crowded. Time for some of it get thrown out, and some just needs stored elsewhere, but I definitely need more room for preps. Still have 50lbs of sugar to pack away, hopefully that will get done Sunday.


----------



## Plumbum

Quip said:


> Good idea keeping the cat handy. Chinese food would be a treat if shtf.
> My sons girlfriend noticed the sardines in the bags. She thought it was awesome I thought of the cats if things get bad. The son and I both laughed and said we need to keep him fat just in case. She didn't find it near as funny as we did.


LoL!!! The cat is actually my wifes so I often tell her that her little "prepp" is nice and fat and will make a good roast if SHTF and for some reason I end up sleeping on the couch?:black_eyed:


----------



## Deebo

Purchased a camper yesterday. Gonna go pick it up. Don't even know the year or maker, or model, but jumped on it for a thousand dollars. 
The appliances are all there, don't know what works, the floor was just relinoniumed, New sink and countertop, with all the fabric for new curtains and upholstery covers thrown in. Selling point was it was a long time time friend who put it for sale, after showing the wife a picture, it was listed as sold in five minutes. 
I will get a video or some pics later.


----------



## Deebo

Oh, and the tanks hold water and the roof don't leak .


----------



## warrior4

Just signed up for a CPL class.


----------



## Deebo

Camper is freaking AWESOME. Only thing I see wring is my friend took the lights off, to pwerwash and paint the outside, about two years ago, so it has very minimal water damege where it leaked. 
Also, the 120 volt system isn't working, but the 12 volt lights inside all work. 
Gas system is disconnected, so it's iffy. 
Does have a stainless steel water tank, but no pump. 
I can't find anything seriously wrong with it. 
I already scraped the putty off where the lights go, and will scithbrite the outside and throw some white paint on it. 
The inside is pretty much done, the wife will make new covers for the upholstery.


----------



## Quip

Paint it camo


----------



## Deebo

It would be awesome camo, but a lot of the original paint is ok. 
Still gotta get the big a frame ladder out, and check the roof, then need to look at the title, and Google a manual for it. Ha, I dont even know the year, make, manufacturer or anything.


----------



## PCH5150

warrior4 said:


> Just signed up for a CPL class.


Good! Take it and follow through and get your permit in case Hillary gets in. She may try to tax it out of existence.


----------



## 8301

I got tired of having preps stored in all of the closets and overnight guests occasionally asking about them so...
Since I have an almost unused large "junk" room (old totally enclosed garage) I'm building a 16 foot long 30" deep closet along one wall. It will have three 5 foot wide double doors allowing access so I can keep a better idea about what I actually have and empty out my bedroom closets. Framed it out today, building shelves tomorrow, hopefully sheetrock and paint later in the week.

I generally don't keep preps in the "junk" room because I have too many people through the room and try to keep my preps mostly out of sight. It is not just for my preps; I've also got beer brewing stuff, jerky making stuff, whiskey making stuff, and just too much junk cluttering up my bedroom closets

I'm an occasional reloader with a single station press and tonight I sized and primed shells for the .300. Hope to finish them tomorrow.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Deebo said:


> It would be awesome camo, but a lot of the original paint is ok.
> Still gotta get the big a frame ladder out, and check the roof, then need to look at the title, and Google a manual for it. Ha, I dont even know the year, make, manufacturer or anything.


If you don't own your home paid off, this is a really good option, good job!


----------



## paraquack

FoolAmI said:


> I got tired of having preps stored in all of the closets and overnight guests occasionally asking about them so...
> Since I have an almost unused large "junk" room (old totally enclosed garage) I'm building a 16 foot long 30" deep closet along one wall. It will have three 5 foot wide double doors allowing access so I can keep a better idea about what I actually have and empty out my bedroom closets. Framed it out today, building shelves tomorrow, hopefully sheetrock and paint later in the week.
> 
> I generally don't keep preps in the "junk" room because I have too many people through the room and try to keep my preps mostly out of sight. It is not just for my preps; I've also got beer brewing stuff, jerky making stuff, whiskey making stuff, and just too much junk cluttering up my bedroom closets
> 
> I'm an occasional reloader with a single station press and tonight I sized and primed shells for the .300. Hope to finish them tomorrow.


I'm envious, I had to put a lot of non-food equip/supplies in tubs to conceal them in the garage. My wife let me use the smallest of the 3 bedrooms to put food supplies on shelves. I ended up making it our "pantry" to help hide the SHTF supplies behind the pantry items.


----------



## Butler Ford

Was yesterday but renewed my First Aid, CPR, AED certifications. Loaded 10 rounds of new brass for a new to me rifle, got the scope near enough to the middle to start loading for accuracy, made a modified case and got the over all length measured. Ready to start getting a Ladder test ready. Mower out, oil and filter changed, battery charged and blades sharpened. Taking a break before starting on the tiller.

BF


----------



## sideKahr

Picked up some cheap stuff on sale: spaghetti sauce in glass, flour, soup.

My pantry room is filling up, T.P. and paper goods are bulky. Pretty soon its going to have to be preps only, all Christmas stuff somewhere else. I haven't broken the news to the wife yet. Pray for me.


----------



## SittingElf

Patrick AFB Commissary today to pick up about half the food I will be humping into Nigeria on Wednesday. Second half at BJ's tomorrow. Big load this time because I will be there for three months vs my normal one month. I will be VERY grumpy in mid-June!

I pack it all into normally two, but this time three Igloo rolling coolers. I buy them for $25 at Wally World, and the Nigerians go crazy over them, paying double my cost for them. I come home with a gym bag! Fill the coolers to 50 LBS each...what I'm allowed on Delta.

Food provided by Chevron Nigeria in their mess hall is mostly for the Nationals and their tastes. The rest, supposedly for we Western Expatriots sucks so bad that most of us bring our own food.


----------



## kevincali

Accidental/unintended prep today.....

The pup I'm baby sitting crashed through my screen door to get into the house. The door was already half broken, so this sealed its fate.

Lowes had a 10% off door/window sale. So I picked up this metal security door for its replacement. Luckys owners neighbor Betty helped me pick this one out. (I have horrible taste and would've picked something less eye appealing). I didn't want a door that stood out as a security door, and Betty helped me with this one. The one she initially spotted was a 32" an I was bummed because my opening is 36". After settling in another one, I spotted this one tucked away.

It's strong enough to keep Lucky in/out, and has the added benefit of being a security door 

Old door. Sorry, I forgot to get a pic of it installed. I was in a rush to get started. You can see where the dog had gone through in the corner hahahaha








New screen door. I actually didn't want a security door. I'm not secure behind a security door. My security comes from leaving the door unlocked and knowing that it's ok. But sadly there have been thefts all around here lately. So this is a nice benefit. Plus, the existing door frame is aluminum and this screwed right into it 








Not too bad if I don't say so myself. Just have to get a new closure as the one for the screen door isn't cutting it. It works, just not great great. One thing at a time


----------



## txmarine6531

kevincali said:


> Accidental/unintended prep today.....
> 
> The pup I'm baby sitting crashed through my screen door to get into the house. The door was already half broken, so this sealed its fate.
> 
> Lowes had a 10% off door/window sale. So I picked up this metal security door for its replacement. Luckys owners neighbor Betty helped me pick this one out. (I have horrible taste and would've picked something less eye appealing). I didn't want a door that stood out as a security door, and Betty helped me with this one. The one she initially spotted was a 32" an I was bummed because my opening is 36". After settling in another one, I spotted this one tucked away.
> 
> It's strong enough to keep Lucky in/out, and has the added benefit of being a security door
> 
> Old door. Sorry, I forgot to get a pic of it installed. I was in a rush to get started. You can see where the dog had gone through in the corner hahahaha
> View attachment 15514
> 
> 
> New screen door. I actually didn't want a security door. I'm not secure behind a security door. My security comes from leaving the door unlocked and knowing that it's ok. But sadly there have been thefts all around here lately. So this is a nice benefit. Plus, the existing door frame is aluminum and this screwed right into it
> View attachment 15515
> 
> 
> Not too bad if I don't say so myself. Just have to get a new closure as the one for the screen door isn't cutting it. It works, just not great great. One thing at a time


Nice door! I hated hanging doors when I was in construction. Me and a couple friends I lived with after high school had a puppy that ran through the screen door one day. He was in a full bore run and blew through it like it wasn't there.


----------



## PCH5150

Nothing major today. I picked up some more Hoppes #9 and some more brushes for my cleaning kit. I tend to wear out the brushes for some reason.


----------



## kevincali

txmarine6531 said:


> Nice door! I hated hanging doors when I was in construction. Me and a couple friends I lived with after high school had a puppy that ran through the screen door one day. He was in a full bore run and blew through it like it wasn't there.


Yeah, dogs do that. Lucky wasn't even running! I put him outside to go potty (out the back door) and he went around the house, OPENED A LATCHED GATE, walked to the front door, pushed on it, and walked right on in, through the screen and all haha. But then again, lucky is a 115lb German shepherd bulldozing machine. He may not be fast, but he is strong, and mean. I'm glad I'm on his good side haha


----------



## txmarine6531

kevincali said:


> Yeah, dogs do that. Lucky wasn't even running! I put him outside to go potty (out the back door) and he went around the house, OPENED A LATCHED GATE, walked to the front door, pushed on it, and walked right on in, through the screen and all haha. But then again, lucky is a 115lb German shepherd bulldozing machine. He may not be fast, but he is strong, and mean. I'm glad I'm on his good side haha
> View attachment 15517


Shepherds are smart dogs. My dad had a German shepherd Collie mix he took in the woods with him for work, he figured out how to open the gate and the back door. The original knob had grooves in them, so he had enough grip to open it up. It was an old knob so there wasn't much resistance. He was a good dog, 14 years old when he died.


----------



## PCH5150

I didn't "do" anything today, but I just walked in from work and our handgun carry permits had arrived! I'm ashamed I waited so long, but finally have it!


----------



## kevincali

Worked on the privacy fence. It drops a hair so I need to fine tune it. But it works. Now to get everything behind it, make my yard look less desirable to thieves. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## warrior4

Did my Bug Out Drill, bought a couple emergency blankets, and went for a 3 mile run.


----------



## SAR-1L

Hiked 8.2 miles yesterday up steep mountainside. 3 hours total. Today cleaned and organized gear. Relaxed so I would be ready for this week.


----------



## Kelso

3 mile run at the gym and cleaned my daily carry gun. nothing major today.


----------



## Daddy O

I stockpiled fifty gallons of water in plastic jugs.
Dang, that's about it.


----------



## Plumbum

I again succumbed to my weakness for ammo sales. But hey Im only human, who can resist 6,5x55 Swedish Mauser rounds marked down from $1 to 57 cents?........it took all my willpower to walk out of the store with only 400 rounds!
Partizan might be a low budget brand but I have seen ppl shoot 2" groups at 300y with them using 100y old army Mausers!


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy

Plumbum said:


> I again succumbed to my weakness for ammo sales. But hey Im only human, who can resist 6,5x55 Swedish Mauser rounds marked down from $1 to 57 cents?........it took all my willpower to walk out of the store with only 400 rounds!
> Partizan might be a low budget brand but I have seen ppl shoot 2" groups at 300y with them using 100y old army Mausers!


I have a bayonet for one of those old Mausers. I paid $8 for it at a military surplus store in the 80's, and it's the best fixed blade knife that I own.


----------



## Sedition

Just finished picking a buttload of loquats and I haven't even put a dent in the tree. Much more to pick over the next couple of weeks. Cleaning and pitting them now, but the pressure canner and dehydrator will get fired up soon. 14 hours later, vac packing the dehydrated ones.


----------



## Plumbum

Dirt Road Cowboy said:


> I have a bayonet for one of those old Mausers. I paid $8 for it at a military surplus store in the 80's, and it's the best fixed blade knife that I own.


$8 turned out to be a good investment as they bayonets are not that easy to find any more. The M96 rifle on the other hand are still cheap as we have so many left over from the army. You can get them as cheap as $50 and if you spend $200 you can get realy nice one. Great value if you consider the quality and precision of that old rifle.


----------



## PrepperFF712

Grocery run. We're at about 2 months food storage right now. Time to add to our medical and dry/paper goods.


----------



## warrior4

A good workout at the gym, then headed to the range for some target practice.


----------



## T-Man 1066

Test fired both generators, bulked up on gas, and inspected extension cords.

Also prepping my body. Im getting a titanium joint put in my foot in 2 weeks due to arthritis. They will call me Robo-Hoof!


----------



## kevincali

Noticed some tiny avocados on my Mexicola Grande. I planted this tree a few years back, but the frost and sun got to it. It was a couple feet bigger and produced when I got it. I got this one because the skin is edible also. Not too many otherwise you'll be constipated haha!









And since I'm on hard times, I bought another blueberry (jewel) and a Reed avocado. Every time I hit hard times, I make it a point to buy a fruit tree or plant. It's just what I've done. Seems like a good investment


----------



## Montana Rancher

Helped my friend install a $12,000 off grid solar system, it was 5 hours of work to set up the battery bank, inverter, and the wiring to make it work.

Thank God he is off the grid now and providing all the electricity he needs without any cost. 

Yes I know his inital cost is high but his payback is paying about 5% a year now, and will only get bigger.

Blah blah blah ... Bullets... Blah blah blah another 100 meals...

We are talking producing power for at least 10 years and all that entails..... Want ICE in 2017.... let me know, we can make it.


----------



## ffparamedic

I am hoping to install solar myself this year Montana.

Yesterday I built 3 rabbit cages and am gonna go get 3 New Zealand rabbits on Fri.


----------



## Plumbum

I dont know know if I would call it a prepp, but I felt a realy good walking boot might come in handy. A pair of new Belleville TR393 lights, they are so comfortable I feel like I could walk 10 miles with a 70 pound pack without my feet killing me! If the quality is as good as they say it was a great deal as I only payed $60 for them.


----------



## PCH5150

Wife and I did our workout as usual. Money's tight but you can't buy physical fitness! We started back in earnest about a year ago and it's helped. Wore my OWB holster today to get used it it. It's fine with a fleece pullover, no idea what I'll do in the summer. My Ruger SP101 is too bulky for IWB or pocket carry. I got my wife an LCR a year ago, and kinda wish I had something the same size (but I love my SP!).


----------



## Chew

Ordered a Glock 19 to go with my 26. Now need to decide if I wanna keep or sell the Glock 23 and go all 9mm


----------



## SGT E

Looked at Redwing shoes and boots at Wal Mart and damn near cried when I found the "MADE IN CHINA " Tag!


BUT! 


The stitching and quality looks pretty awesome!...may have to review a few pairs!


Otherwise took a crapload of stuff to local food pantry for distribution since it runs out soon...Will be in stores at 8 am with a 1200$ grocery bill for replacements LOL!


----------



## ffparamedic

Got a 265 gallon water container today. I actually bought 3 of them but could only bring one home. Going to run my rainwater into them. Paid $30 each for them.


----------



## 8301

Loaded another 200 shells tonight but instead of subsonic I went with a lighter bullet and a full charge this time.
19.5 grain H110 with a .308 Barnes 110 gn ML/E bullet and medium crimp. 2230 fps out of my .300 blackout in a 10.5" barrel. I'll get a bit more velocity when running through my 18" bolt action barrel.


----------



## kevincali

Went wheeling yesterday, explored an old gold mine, found more .22lr for my junk/last resort collection. Even found a brand new box (50rd) of .22lr! My friends son was with us. I owed my friend a .22 rifle, which I gave him one (through an ffl) which he made his sons rifle. His son is 6-7 I think, and was helping us pick up brass. So when I found the box of .22lr, I gave it to them for the kids rifle. I was going to keep it for my bolt action, since it had recently rained and the ammo is in unknown condition, and give them a box of mine, but all I have is CCI quiets and the kids rifle is a semi auto. 

Today I planted the Reed avocado, and the jewel blueberry. If my friends have more blueberry at their nursery when I get paid again, I'll pick up a couple more. I'm trying to fill in along a fence, and it's sunny there all day. Perfect for blueberries, or tomatoes 

About to go on a walk and collect more recyclables, grab a za and call it a day. Might sort brass later. Maybe. Haha.


----------



## Plumbum

A bucket of oats, and I also stumbled upon a 8x21 binoculars for my BOB on super sale for just $16


----------



## T-Man 1066

Getting a clutch put in my tractor. If things go to hell, someone still needs to grow food, fuel will be hard enough to get and parts will be harder.


----------



## Smitty901

Have all the food we will ever need, never enough security. Just unloaded another Gun Vault. getting to old for this kind of stuff.


----------



## SOCOM42

Bought two Coleman generators for 290 lanterns.


----------



## Deebo

Baught the wife a new sewing machine, yesterday. Today we took apart the old seat covers from the camper and made new ones. Two came out good, two will need more work to pass the wife test. There are two really big mattress covers that are connected in the middle, that will be hard to duplicate. Might just find a blanket to match the four covers we did today. 
Friday me and the kids scotchbrited every inch of the trailer, then baught six cans of cheap white paint to use a primer. Will see how they look, then possibly add the rustoleum spray paint as a top coat. 
Gonna shelf in the closet and put some water and canned goods in there. 
After church tomorrow we might paint a little. Depends on this crazy NM weather. The sun was out today, it was windy, and snow flakes in the air. 
Of course it was too nice to stick.


----------



## Deebo

Ill try to load some pictures from the work computer, in a few days.


----------



## Deebo

Forgot, I scored a 399$ grill for 50$. 
It used, but, "rich people used". My boss was bragging about his new grill, and without seeing it I said, where's the old one, I'll give you fifty for it. 
So, about three weeks later he finally brings it to me at work. 
We had thick ass burgers and kielbasa sausage Thursday night.


----------



## Montana Rancher

T-Man 1066 said:


> Getting a clutch put in my tractor. If things go to hell, someone still needs to grow food, fuel will be hard enough to get and parts will be harder.


I don't post here much.. at all but great prep, I took my tractor in last fall for a "fix everything that needs it" tune up. Cost me about $8k but now I know its good, a long time investment (tractor is worth about 55k so its all a matter of proportion)

Also this week I helped a friend install a solar system on his property. We welded up the racks in my shop, he did all the wiring and it only took about 5 hours to get most of it running. We still need to install the solar panels and wire them to a central distribution box, but IMO that is only a 3 hour job. Once that is done he will have a 3K solar array running all of his house, its a decent system.

I also spent the day welding a new main bar for my field drag, to knock the poop piles down and disturb the soil with the 4" long spikes that are attached. It seems barbaric but scratching the hell out of the turf helps it grow.

Chickens are still putting out a dozen eggs a day, nice as all of the 5 kids, and 2 friends, and a sister and my father and gf and my mother are coming out for an Easter dinner, we will give out several dozens eggs to them when the leave. My wife is again cooking a ham, which makes me chuckle, eating ham to celebrate a Jew dying on the cross to save us from our sins, but... its tradition.

I'm playing the sunrise service our local church tomorrow morning, If you are new to the forum I play guitar and lead a few singers every week at cowboy church. Just google carlton cowboy chruch to check it out, the sound quality sucks but it is what it is, and I do what I can.

I shot my first Coyote of the year last week sneaking around the chicken coop, used my .17 HMR and dropped him like a rock, wife was watching and was really impressed. Last year I got 3 foxes and 2 Coyotes so this is a good start.


----------



## Deebo

a few pics


----------



## kevincali

Today was junkyardin day. Went with a friend to get a rear end for his truck and walked out with a grille for a truck like mine (I'm selling it) and a "bull bar" for the front of my truck. It has 2 tabs for lights, and was a bolt on. I have to drill 2 holes in the bumper, but that's about it. The bull bar should help with recoveries and such. Plus every 4x4 just looks "right" with one haha sorry it's dark. Was a long long day and finished just in time to have this little bit of daylight


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Got a big berkey water filter, and (after some initial problems) got it up and running. Even the kids can easily taste the difference in the filtered water. It's good to know I have an easy and simple way to make potable water should the lights go out. AND, it's pretty darn useful right now too. Who wants floride, chlorine and all that other junk in water they drink?!


----------



## T-Man 1066

Montana Rancher said:


> I don't post here much.. at all but great prep, I took my tractor in last fall for a "fix everything that needs it" tune up. Cost me about $8k but now I know its good, a long time investment (tractor is worth about 55k so its all a matter of proportion)


Yep that is where I am at. Currently I rely on the "T-Man 1066 EMP Resistant Farming System". I don't own a piece of equipment with electronics of any sorts, and it is all pre-watergate era. I only need to score some check wire, and I could even hill drop and cross cultivate if we even went post glysophate and post 2-4-D.


----------



## SAR-1L

Re-negotiated my work contract. I now work 20 hours a week vs the 40 - 80 hours they have been pulling on me, for same pay.
Now just gotta find a second job that pays about 1k more per month for a couple days per week and I will be able to pay off bills/debt.


----------



## PrepperFF712

Built the beginnings of a GHB for my wife. Changed a few things in mine for the Spring and shuffled a few things around in our BOB. 

Measured out our garden for this year and went though some of our food stash to check for expiry dates.


----------



## Plumbum

SAR-1L said:


> Re-negotiated my work contract. I now work 20 hours a week vs the 40 - 80 hours they have been pulling on me, for same pay.
> Now just gotta find a second job that pays about 1k more per month for a couple days per week and I will be able to pay off bills/debt.


Well done, I need to put the pressure on my boss aswell as Im not getting payed overtime. I do get 6 weeks payed vacation to make up for the lack of overtime pay but with the hours I put in Im still loosing money on that deal.


----------



## txmarine6531

Been neglecting my medical preps a bit.

Sterile 4x4 12 ply gauze sponges -100

3M 1"x10yds medical tape- 5 rolls

Finger protectors- 2 boxes of 40

2oz bottle of no rinse shampoo

2oz bottle of no rinse body bath

Steril 4"x4.1yds stretch conforming bandages- 12

6" sterile cotton tip applicators- 200 count box

Going to try the two no rinse soaps out, that's why I bought the smallest bottle they had of each.
Here is the place I bought this stuff. Little bit better pricing than Shop Med Vet on this stuff. https://www.discountmedicalsupplies.com/


----------



## Quip

Ordered a Big Berky water filter. One of the last hardware pieces I needed.

Added a couple of paint sticks to the bags. Good enough for a cheap splint or tinder.


----------



## SAR-1L

Changed rotors and brakes, also replaced the wheel bearing assembly. Truck no longer sounds like it is about to catch fire at any given moment.


----------



## Deebo

I think there were fleas in the camper. We replaced the covers on the seats, and Ive been itching since. 
Got a bug bomb, and flea collars for the dogs, who are also suspect. 
This weekend will be an overnighter in the front yard. 
After that, we will start loading ALOT of the preps in there. Sleeping bags, cases of water, mre's and after my nephew replaces the tubed bumper with a platform, I'll build a box to lock the generator and camp chairs in.


----------



## csi-tech

Eternabond tape and Dicor sealant for the camper.


----------



## SGT E

Bought 5000 CCI primers to put in the storage ammo can...8 bags of NEW 5.56 Lake City brass 250 each. Have a box of 6000 .224 FMJBT 55 grains bullets coming in and the 417$ RCBS Chargemaster combo was ordered from Mid South Shooters supply for about 279$ on sale

Chargemaster Combo With Dispenser and Scale (110v/120v Volt) by RCBS RELOADING PRODUCTS

Gonna rain all weekend so might as well reload!

Will put my ammo count of 5.56 55 gr FMJ over 30,000!

Oh yea...bought a case of Woodford Reserve Bourbon yesterday 296$ by the case saves me 45$...Its for anytime...Not for preppin only!


----------



## homegrownrose

Today was a rather busy one, and the funds are snug after an unexpected $1000 repair, but I added a couple gallons of distilled water to our storage. I've also been researching a lot of food prep info so I can get started with that now that canning season is upon us again. I've done canning before, but I will be doing it on a much larger scale and including dry canning and oven canning as well (for dry goods). Let the games begin!


----------



## Prepp(g)er

1k rounds of .22s, few ounces of silver. after work today ima head out and buy some new long term food for storage. been rotating old stuff out over the last 2 months and need to restock some items to get back to the 3 months supply i feel the need to have at all times


----------



## Prepared One

Ordered fish Antibiotics, Water storage barrel racks and a new folding stock for one of the shotguns. This weekend I will get some range time in and stock up on more beans and rice and get them in long term storage. Also adding to my soaps and tp stores. Try to finish organizing the back garage storage room.


----------



## homegrownrose

Today I took mom to her pre-op appointment, which may not sound like prepping, but we are hoping the surgery will reduce her pain, and ultimately help her be less dependent on assistance and meds to get by. That would mean a much better situation in a SHTF situation. Also did some talking about options for the future for our family, including some tough decisions. Didn't get much else accomplished - long rough day.


----------



## SAR-1L

Went to the NRA Refuse To Be A Victim Training, and training up to be an instructor for the material. 
Also met a guy and got signed up to volunteer with Team Rubicon ( a primarily veteran search and rescue volunteer group. )


----------



## Montana Rancher

Helped my best friend install a set of solar panels on his roof, he already has the battery bank and the inverter working, this was the first time we fired up the charge controller.

He is totally off grid and once we get the other panels installed will stay that way, running a 55 inch TV and his water pump and his microwave, he will be golden.


----------



## SGT E

Got the RCBS Chargemaster combo from Mid South Shooters supply and it's pretty awesome! Got 11,000 Brass in 5.56 together ready to load....I may wear this thing out in a month LOL!

Got up early and ordered a new 2 meter / 440 radio Yaesu FTM-100DR

Yaesu FTM-100DR, Yaesu FTM100D Mobile Transceiver

Runs analog and digital as well....While in Digital all the guys with the Baofeng and other radios cant hear the digital...but you can hear them. you can even send files and photo's on this thing!


----------



## homegrownrose

Cleaned out a couple of empty containers to store beans in for long-term storage. Also practiced my mad grilling skills over an open flame.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Thursday I installed the Earthminded Rain Diverter onto an old trash can.
It rained this morning and I have a full can of rain water for my garden.

(Learning as I go, but I like it)

I did add a 24 inch piece of 3/4" pvc inside the corrugated tube because water was causing it to sag/droop below the port on the barrel. And I think it will drain the overflow easier without the droop.


----------



## kevincali

Paid off a .22lr bolt action/tube fed rifle. Not sure the make/model. Western field(?) N04 I think(?). Then put a ruger super Blackhawk 44mag on lay away. Price was too good to pass up, and since I haven't DROS'd the .22, I'm saving $30 haha. 

Gonna go Monday sometime to pay it down more. I can't wait! 

Also bought a Hass avocado/mango/and blueberry. I'll be transplanting those this next weekend since we're expecting a heat wave. 

Nothing much else though. Been focusing mainly on the yard. I hand watered the grapes and blackberries today since they need more than the other trees. I didn't want to turn on the drip system to water the whole yard. Maybe this year I'll get grapes finally.... I hope.....


----------



## homegrownrose

Been doing lots of planning and mental prepping. Printed out inventory lists and meal planners for the long haul. Working on filling those out tonight.


----------



## PrepperFF712

Started my garden inside. Planted 7 different vegetables. This will be my first time growing anything so let's see how they turn out!


----------



## Prepared One

Worked on my dry goods stores plus adding a bit, Got some range time in, added 5.56 and 45 ammo. Finished organizing the back tool room off the garage. I gained a lot more room for storage and I can find shit again. Purchased one more Jerry can for fuel storage.


----------



## txmarine6531

Picked up a BCI Defense stripped lower at the gun show yesterday for $90 even. Took over an hour for the guy to get through to and done with the background check. When I walked up he was 40 minuets into a call for another guy. It didn't bother me, my dad and I walked around for a bit and he picked up some Trail Boss, two boxes of ammo for the brass, and three 3 hole turrets for his Lee press. If I may, met a guy and his wife who have an online store and they do gun shows. No store front. They sell powder, ammo, primers, ect. Guy was buying primers from some other dude, and he started making people buy 1lb of powder if they wanted any primers. Then it jumped to 2lbs. He got sick of it and started his own business, and his prices are good. Cedar Hill Arms. Located in Central Texas. Really nice people, I'll be seeing them more often now that I know where they are the first weekend of each month.


----------



## Sedition

The corn has popped up and doing well, plus a lot more loquats picked for the dehydrator.


----------



## SAR-1L

Received the ballistic plate samples from Springs Armory for my active shooter course.

The one on the left is the skin of a microwave the one on the right is the skin of a fridge.
There isn't much else inside to stop a round so... don't try to use your appliances as cover, 
they are really only good for concealment.


----------



## 1895gunner

I ordered more bullets today. I like knowing that I can reload for many years yet and I have the components to do so. Today's order was for more .458 dia.in .500gr & 350gr jacketed Interlocks from Hornady.


1895gunner


----------



## txmarine6531

1895gunner said:


> I ordered more bullets today. I like knowing that I can reload for many years yet and I have the components to do so. Today's order was for more .458 dia.in .500gr & 350gr jacketed Interlocks from Hornady.
> 
> 1895gunner


Interlocks are muy bueno.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

vacu-sealed majority of the dry goods, got some strawberry chips drying in the dehydrator, fish mox from walmart came yesterday, compost barrel, 870 mag extension, and a pcv valve for my car on the way..


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

also just put a MBA stock on my brother's DPMS..


----------



## homegrownrose

Inventory & re-stock day - updated what we need and what we have. Added in a big chunk to our preps. Feeling good. Added 3 lb honey, 25 lb pinto beans, 4 lb quinoa, 5 bags of chili mix (just add tom paste and water to make a half gallon - only $1/bag!), 8 lbs chicken boullion, 8 boxes dehydrated hash browns, 4 lbs raisins, 4 gal distilled water (just grab a few every time i'm at the store), 50 lbs rice, 25 lbs brown sugar, 12 cans canned chicken, 12 lbs applesauce, 3 lbs crackers, 3 lbs peanut butter, 6 jars marinated artichoke hearts (got them for a $1/jar!), 1/2 gal famous dave's pickles, 600 tabs benadryl, 120 caps daytime cold meds, 48 caps nighttime cold meds, 800 tabs arthritis tylenol, 1000 tabs xtra strength tylenol, 500 chews vit. c, 2 month supply of Costco version of Juice Plus, 2 kids' tylenol, 2 kids' motrin, 20 packs ramen noodles, 18 boxes macaroni & cheese, 2 cans pineapple, 4 cans rotel tomatoes.


----------



## homegrownrose

Also just ordered 250' of paracord to try out a new gun sling DIY I want to make from it. Hopefully I can give that a try by the end of next week if it gets here in time.


----------



## kevincali

Worked on mobile communications today. Went to drop off parts to a friend, and stopped at the truck stop and got a CB antenna finally. It's not the greatest, but any way of communication post shtf is good communication.

Picked up more lights for the bull bar (not installed yet) and went on a tour of southwest riverside county in my friends plane....

This is either lake Elsinore or diamond valley lake. The water level is way way down :/








Lake perris. You can just about see the normal shoreline. 








Got work the rest of the week, so more preps next weekend 

Edit: I forgot I picked up 300ct of .22lr CCI brand. 2 LGS have .22's but money is tight. One place put a box away for me, I'll get those tomorrow (Monday).

Still not gonna give up collecting "last resort" .22's from the range though. It's become a tradition that I try to find at least a few every time we go to the range haha


----------



## SittingElf

My prep today, and for the next few weeks, is trying to decide if I want to continue working in Nigeria every other month. I am thinking about the possibility of resigning at the end of the summer, and looking for another flying position elsewhere, and in a more amenable location. 

The reasons are simple. While the financial compensation for working here can't be beat, I am watching the news and situation around the world, and I'm getting very concerned that if the SHTF while I'm at work in Nigeria, I could get completely stuck. I think this is becoming more likely by the day. It is a serious consideration. The down side is accepting that I would not make as much money elsewhere. This IS the best paying in the helicopter world outside of war contracting.

Much to ponder...and family is one of the considerations. I hate being away from my 8-year old son so much. He is my only child, and I'm missing a lot of his childhood. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## homegrownrose

Today we added a ton of medical to our supply, and inventoried our survival supplies (military equipment and such). I also made up a batch of DIY neosporin - we have plenty to last for a good long time. Also like that I know exactly what's in it as opposed to the store stuff.


----------



## txmarine6531

SittingElf said:


> My prep today, and for the next few weeks, is trying to decide if I want to continue working in Nigeria every other month. I am thinking about the possibility of resigning at the end of the summer, and looking for another flying position elsewhere, and in a more amenable location.
> 
> The reasons are simple. While the financial compensation for working here can't be beat, I am watching the news and situation around the world, and I'm getting very concerned that if the SHTF while I'm at work in Nigeria, I could get completely stuck. I think this is becoming more likely by the day. It is a serious consideration. The down side is accepting that I would not make as much money elsewhere. This IS the best paying in the helicopter world outside of war contracting.
> 
> Much to ponder...and family is one of the considerations. I hate being away from my 8-year old son so much. He is my only child, and I'm missing a lot of his childhood. Decisions, decisions.


In todays world, I'd hate to be stuck anywhere other than America. Canada I could deal with. At least you'd be in friendly territory and on the same continent.

Today I got 5 more pickle buckets from Firehouse Subs during lunch.


----------



## Kauboy

Been a while since I put anything in here.
Let's see...

Grabbed a Voodoo Tactical IFAK which will likely find its way to one of the vehicles.
Found a clearance deal on a solar charged flashlight.
Picked up two wraps of rubber coated gear tying "cord". (like paper clip wire encased in rubber, so bendy and grippy.)
Bought two weather radio/"22-mile range" walkie-talkies. (odd combo, but got my attention)
Found a hand operated water pump for $3. Probably going to get another for backup.
Added more toilet paper to the shelf.
Reorganized my medical and literature stores to be more easily accessible and contained. They were both taking up more room than necessary

Oh, and I passed my beginner fencing test, and will be starting "bronze" level this week!
If you're anything like me, every once in a while you get a new "thing" that you're into, and you go full bore. Fencing is my new thing. It is consuming 80% of my thoughts and entertainment time. I've spent more hours watching fencing in the past month than I've seen over the course of my entire life prior. I can't get enough.
I even 3D printed a sabre grip to practice at home with. An actual sabre isn't even that expensive. I just wanted to do *something* related to fencing. I'm driving my wife crazy, but the kids like playing swords with dad.


----------



## Prepared One

SittingElf said:


> My prep today, and for the next few weeks, is trying to decide if I want to continue working in Nigeria every other month. I am thinking about the possibility of resigning at the end of the summer, and looking for another flying position elsewhere, and in a more amenable location.
> 
> The reasons are simple. While the financial compensation for working here can't be beat, I am watching the news and situation around the world, and I'm getting very concerned that if the SHTF while I'm at work in Nigeria, I could get completely stuck. I think this is becoming more likely by the day. It is a serious consideration. The down side is accepting that I would not make as much money elsewhere. This IS the best paying in the helicopter world outside of war contracting.
> 
> Much to ponder...and family is one of the considerations. I hate being away from my 8-year old son so much. He is my only child, and I'm missing a lot of his childhood. Decisions, decisions.


Shit goes sideways ( and it will ) while your in Nigeria money will be of little value to your family or you and you will definitely be screwed in Africa. A little less money here in the states to be with your family seems a small price to pay to me. Why put yourself through the worry. Just my humble unasked for opinion. :tranquillity:


----------



## baldman

Picked up two barley pear trees only 4footers but they will grow.


----------



## baldman

Spell check . Bartlett pear.


----------



## baldman

Tractor supply company has fruit and berry trees on sale 5.00


----------



## sideKahr

Took delivery of my new LifeStraw Mission High-Volume Gravity-Fed Water Purifier in 12 liter size. Filtration to .02 microns, not .2 microns like the small one. I now have 5 ways to purify water: three Sawyers, a large LifeStraw, and boiling.


----------



## homegrownrose

Ordered two huge CSA boxes for pick up this Saturday for lots of canning activity this coming weekend. We also brainstormed as a family on where to hide our preps and make space for more storage. I also added quite a few unusual recipes to my canning repertoire - hope to try some out this weekend. Printed out inventory sheets for our canning pantry. Printing inventory sheets for our other stores now to make our notebook for keeping track. Worked a bit (all $ from this job goes toward our long term food storage). Also general house upkeep today.


----------



## txmarine6531

Bought a turkey fryer set up from a coworker today for $19. Pot/lid, basket, thermometer, some other thing, burner with hose/regulator and a full tank of propane. Got a Gorilla Cart from my sister as a late Christmas/birthday gift also.


----------



## txmarine6531

As I was reading, I though, "what the hell purpose is that gonna serve"? Then I got to the blue hat part.


----------



## kevincali

Do a LOT of driving around today :/

Had to be at a friends house early early to feed animals, then the pick a part to get running boards for a friends truck. But the biggest score was the remanufactured power brake booster I picked up at the pick a part. My brakes went out a week or so ago. Not an issue if it were a half ton 2wd. But being that it's a drum brake 8000lb 3/4 ton tank, stopping on no power assist was quite hairy. So my prep was repairing the BOV. Gotta stay tip top at all times 

Also was able to put a couple bucks in savings. New booster was $118, junkyard reman was $34 or so. Can't beat that!


----------



## homegrownrose

Managed to pick up about 60 jars (50 pints total) for canning yesterday. Women's ultra soft boot socks were on a great post-winter sale, so we picked up enough for all of the ladies in the house (4 of us) to have 6 new pairs. Also grabbed a new pack of socks for the hubby, and am having him put his less-new socks in the stockpile for emergency use. Will get boot socks for him and the toddler boy soon. Made a little progress on a pair of hand-knit 100% superwash wool socks I'm working on for the stockpile as well. Hoping to have one pair for every person in the family. Also picked up some white cotton thread to start making reusable bandages for the stockpile. Those will be easily washed/bleached so we will always have some.


----------



## homegrownrose

Ordered two 6" x 50' rolls of vacuum seal bags, the Ball canning book (good to have paper back-ups if the Net goes down), and a funnel for canning. Started knitting bandages, and got the 10yo on board doing it as well (she's grounded from technology so this makes for a fine alternative entertainment). Had my mom teach me how to make her famous pinto beans - she's a true artist with them. Worked out the recipe to be something we can set up for long term storage so we have flavorful beans through the apocalypse.  Staying busy today, amidst chasing 3 children around the house.


----------



## SAR-1L

Yesterday I attended a neighborhood leadership meeting.
Met with city commissioners, code enforcement, and other city essential staff.
Today I met with members of a business networking group.

Currently encouraging prepping in the community from a disaster response and mitigation standpoint.
Using the language of the our "official" agencies, in order to promote thinking of our type, in form of a more palatable message.


----------



## homegrownrose

SAR-1L said:


> Currently encouraging prepping in the community from a disaster response and mitigation standpoint.
> Using the language of the our "official" agencies, in order to promote thinking of our type, in form of a more palatable message.


This is always a good idea. Speaking to people with an air of common sense leadership is a great way to get them to truly listen to what you're saying, as opposed to writing you off (as is often done when these things come up). Keep up the good work.

Last night I managed to print off some tried and tested (and proven SAFE) canning recipes to begin my own canning notebook at home (one that is not dependent on technology). More to add to that today.


----------



## 8301

Got reminded about how important spare gloves, knee pads, and Advil are. The last few days I've been pulling up and re laying about 200 sf of brick walkway at my place that the morter had grown old and loose in along with lots of root intrusion. The 1st day I didn't want to mess up my gloves so I worked bare handed and absolutely destroyed my fingers with the morter (a mason I'm not so I used my fingers a lot more than I used the trowel). Knee pads and Advil were in constant use by day 2.

I'm getting too old for that shit. Going to keep extra gloves around too.


----------



## baldman

Rendered a nother quart of beacon grease for basement. A lazy day.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Selling off my 2015 grass hay bales this month, getting $20 a ton more than last fall which is good but not great, but the price of hay is great and it will pay for my fertilizer plus a new chistile plow.

Also selling a really nice appy gelding with pack experience to the forest service for a profit (buy in the fall and sell in the spring) always makes a couple grand.

Fuel is cheap so I will fertilize the fields this year, always doubles my yield but when gas was $4 last year not so much.

Shot my first Coyote a few days ago, wife was watching and was impressed. It was lurking round the chicken coop.

My daughter took on a horse to train today, I got $200 for the months pasture and she is probably making 4x that in fees. For the horse owner that is money well spent.

I am going to teach that same daughter how to raise, cut and bail hay this year, a milestone for me as I've always done that by myself. I just turned 55 this year, maybe its time to look at passing that on.


----------



## Quip

Small things

added another set of shelves. I was able to spread things out. Now easier to inventory and balance food supplies. 
couple cans of keystone meats and more ramen noodles.
a few pkgs. of teapot candles and 2 butane canisters
ferro rods added to the altoids tins stuffed with charcloth. vacuum sealed them like damn near everything else.


----------



## homegrownrose

Lots of good stuff going on guys! Keep up the good work!

Got in our co-op boxes today - LOTS of goodies. I ordered two boxes to have some extra to put up for emergencies. Got broccoli, spinach, yellow onion, poblano peppers, banana peppers, baby carrots, cucumbers, romaine lettuce, zucchini, avocados, tomatoes, blackberries, pears, white grapes, bananas, navel oranges, and honey crisp apples.

So far I have cut up 4 family size servings of broccoli (4 gallon sized baggies about 3/4 full), and 1 family size serving of zucchini, and put them in the freezer. Also cut up more than half of the bananas and put them in the freezer for smoothies. Have to figure out what to do with lettuce since we aren't much for salad. Thinking lettuce wraps for dinner.

Spending a good part of today planning out what to do with the rest of the produce. We will most likely make some bread & butter refrigerator pickles out of most of the cukes (they aren't pickling cucumbers, but should hold up to fridge pickling since there isn't any cooking involved to soften them). We will likely eat the grapes and avocados (9 of them) before they go bad - we love them.

For canning, I am thinking of doing a few jars of zucchini cooked the way we like it, sauteing some peppers & onion and canning that in small jars for us to have for adding to dishes later, pickling banana peppers, small batch of canned baby carrots, tomato preserves, blackberry syrup, canned brandied pears, orange marmalade, and apple pie filling.

Also got my Ball canning book, canning funnel, and vacuum bags in the mail today. If I take a break from the produce I might see if I can separate and preserve some of the rice & beans we have in big bags so they last longer. Might see if the kids can help me with that part (they like to scoop and pour).


----------



## homegrownrose

6 huge zukes gave me a dozen pints of canned zucchini, ready to go on the shelves.  YUM!


----------



## PrepperFF712

My 1gal and 5 gal mylar bags with Oxygen absorbers showed up today. I also moved my beans to planting pots. Cleared a space for the new shed, and new garden. I'm on course with the FD for the next two weekends... Auto Extrication.


----------



## alterego

A few more p.m. and another division of my lot.


----------



## PrepperFF712

Second post. Packaged 1gal bags tonight. Rice, flour, pasta. Feels so goooooodddd....


----------



## 8301

Planned to try to learn how to make wine tonight but I didn't.
Girlfriend of many years who likes wine was disappointed.... Lady wants some home made wine!!!! 
I suspect that I won't be working on enlarging my group tonight. : ( 

Call it an anti-prep.


----------



## 8301

The boy's foot odor could kill a Moose at 20 paces so I bought some athletes foot cream...

Defiantly a life saving prep.


----------



## ffparamedic

Finished my rabbit shelter, I think I'm going to do another just like it.


----------



## homegrownrose

Are you able to keep does and bucks in together? I'm considering the idea of angora rabbits for breeding/selling/fiber (and meat as a backup ICE)


----------



## baldman

I went to the dollar store and pick up twenty toothbrushes five tubes of paste ten bars of soap. And five gallons of bleach.


----------



## ffparamedic

No ma'am, they have to be separated. Those are young right now. They're New Zealand whites.


----------



## baldman

Next weekend I have to buy a dozen splitting mall handles just broke one are me put it on my damn list.


----------



## homegrownrose

Made 6 half-pints of apple-pie preserves for the "pantry" and did some research locally on angoras.


----------



## cmoody72

Gave the bov a coating of Bed liner









Sent from a small town in TEXAS.


----------



## whoppo

CampingSurvival.com has Mountain House #10 cans on sale for 25% off right now... https://www.campingsurvival.com/freezedriedfoods.html?brand=922&package_size=1078

Bent my rule of not charging preps and placed a substantial order.
Okay... I *broke* the rule and continued on to order another 840 rds of Lake City M855's, 500 rds of Speer 230gr TMJ 45 Auto and 1000 rds of 124gr 9mm FMJ. 
Warmer weather is getting here and that means more time at the range


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Picked up a couple of EZheat reusable handwarmers (just boil to reset), Brother has his reloading started and prepping brass, got the compost tumbler loaded and cookin. about it for now.


----------



## txmarine6531

Grabbed a masonry chisel, lag bolts for the reloading bench from Lowe's. Just sized and trimmed 250 new unfired General Dynamics .223 cases. Will chamfer and prime in the hotel room in Houston while doing training for work.


----------



## 8301

cmoody72 said:


> Gave the bov a coating of Bed liner


going to regret that, I bought a jeep with that stuff and you can't wash the damn thing. With time the stains only get worse.


----------



## 8301

FoolAmI said:


> Planned to try to learn how to make wine tonight but I didn't.
> Girlfriend of many years who likes wine was disappointed.... Lady wants some home made wine!!!!
> I suspect that I won't be working on enlarging my group tonight. : (
> 
> Call it an anti-prep.


Finally made the batch of Merlot wine tonight. 6-8 months and we'll see if it's any good. She who must be obeyed is thrilled.


----------



## Grim Reality

30 gallons of kerosene. I should have LIGHT for quite a while.

Grim


----------



## That Bald White Guy

I signed up for this forum & setup & PUP tent I purchased at an estate sale to confirm it was complete & ready for use when needed.


----------



## Will2

Finished my exams for the term, and now I have a crazy prepping scenario I need to meet with.

I will be travelling until around July with only a 5kg carry limit. After my latpop that is maybe 4kg. After course textbooks that is maybe 2kgs.

None the less I am getting ready for a new term.

I will be doing a specialized archaeology program and learning a bit about European history in the medieval and roman period (field), but also taking a few other courses one on conflict resolution, one on policing, and another on children's rights (most likely still waiting to be added into that one)

None the less, The policing course will likely be the most useful for prepping, but I may pick up a few points of knowledge on the two aracheology courses too. Conflict resolution might be a useful skill too. The policing course reuses two of the texts from my criminology course "Force and Fear" (deals with robbery) and "The Crime that pays" (deals mostly with drug policing), but also introduces another $100 textbook called Police Work in Canada, which is used in quite a few police foundations courses in Canada. I've actually found the policing, legal studies, sociology and criminology stuff to be useful info for WROL, in guaging peoples behaviours, govvernmental response, existing systems etc...

None the lesss my prepping should really collapse over the summer, I may get to go home for a month or two, and then I will be back to school on campus in the fall before doing another exchange program until next June. That will end my program upgrade.

None the less I shouldn't be on much as of May, as I will be incredibly busy with the start of the archaeology program as well as a fulltime secondary course load. With no personal internet.

Here are some of the texts I'll be using spring term, its like $280 cad "(which could be cut down by maybe $40 if bought on amazon.

http://www.nelsonbrain.com/content/9780176641832.pdf 4th edition not 3rd

http://www.cspi.org/books/the-crime-that-pays

Good reads.

Hopefully the courses will go ahead ok in spring this will leave me with only three other legal studies courses to finish in my final term to add a legal studies minor to my program (currently history, anthropology and applied languages)


----------



## 6811

Got me a Sig sauer P238, CZ83 and a Bulgarian makarov in 9x18. All I need now is a Beretta .25 Cal. Pistol to complete my weapons preps.


----------



## sideKahr

2 cases Ramen Noodles on sale. 45 rounds 00 Buckshot and 20 rounds Rifled Slug for the new popgun.


----------



## homegrownrose

Took the oldest daughter to the idiot doctor today to convince him to give her another month of the meds she's needed/been on the last 12 years. Tried to get her out and about a bit more to hel pher prepare for more outings (a challenge for her). 

Also did a bit of dumpster diving, which i haven't done in a while. Managed to find 2 new cheap binoculars, 3 new-in-package chap sticks that will go in the BOBs, a new box of bandages, and quite a few goodies for the kids (lots of little toys). Can't beat free.

Read through page 200 in this thread. Been reading a few pages every day - still plenty to go and lots to learn!! 

Looked up how to make char cloth as a result of something I read here. 

Also spent some time talking to hubby / looking up raising rabbits, and what we could expect insofar as care, meat, etc.


----------



## Grim Reality

Mounted up an 800 lumen weapon light.
New sling...quick adjusting.

Grim


----------



## Gridrebel

I don't know if you have chickens but I've raised both and chickens are much easier. Their food sources are infinite while rabbits nutrition is a bit more streamlined. If you can't raise the proper foods you'll have to buy for rabbits. But chickens eat lots of leftovers and scraps. Also, if you have dual purpose chickens, you can have eggs as well. The other thing is rabbit meat is tougher and stringier. I haven't been able to get one properly cooked without that being the case and I've tried every method. I even tried pressure cooking one. If you pressure cook a chicken for a bit longer than required, the bones cook down so they are like pieces of chalk which can be eaten or fed to other animals. A rabbit's bones are rock hard and don't break down. And last but not least, for me, it's much easier to kill a chicken than a rabbit. Mentally and physically. Chickens are just so much easier.


----------



## Prepared One

Put my new folding stock and fore grip on one of the 12 gauges and cleaned it. Added 00 buck and 45 ammo. Added rice, beans, and canned goods. Went through one of my first aid kits just to double check everything. Worked a little on my Tomatoes and Peppers. I have 2 little green tomatoes already. I haven't killed them yet.


----------



## bigprepper

Joined this forum!

Also want to mention, last week received a CAT Tourniquet and some Israeli trauma bandages for my first aid kit which I carry in my EDC bag. 
I am living in Central Europe and with the current threats we are facing, I would never have thought before I might need this kind of stuff.

All the best,
bigprepper


----------



## baldman

I have made two pots of coffee


----------



## ffparamedic

So far today I stumbled across 15 dozen quart canning jars that I got for $30, she gave me blue half gallon Mason jars that my antique enthusiast friend says goes for $15-20 each so I may have done really good.

Picked up another sealable metal barrel for animal feed for $15

Think I found me a five foot harrow for $350 that's in good shape. Today's has been really good already.


----------



## SittingElf

Finalizing research on exactly what, how, and when I'm installing a new aquaponics system at my house. Going to expand the Florida Pool Enclosure to house the system along with a dining area behind my outdoor BBQ kitchen. 

Cost is kind of a pain, but probably around $11,000 including concrete, enclosure, and growing system. It'll only take about 7 years for ROI...UNLESS the SHTF sooner...then it's priceless!


----------



## ffparamedic

SE I'll be tracking your progress, it interests me a lot....on a small scale.


----------



## sideKahr

I ordered a stackable block of six, heavy duty five-gallon containers. Haven't decided if I'll use them for water or kerosene, but I know they'll come in handy somewhere.


----------



## baldman

Made it beyond coffee bought two more fruit trees .


----------



## OctopusPrime

Went to the range and trained on 9mm with 350 rounds. No failure to feeds or any other hick-ups. So far after 650 rounds the Walther PPQ has preformed to perfection... except on my end. Did a variety of distance between 10 yards range. I am tall so the head shots are much easier for me than the heart shots. I know center mass is where you should always shoot for but this is a new observation.


----------



## 1895gunner

I reloaded some 458 Winchesters and some 45/70's today. Gotta keep the repetition up on loading and shooting. Was at the range yesterday with three handguns and two rifles. No failure to feed or ejection issues. I fully cleaned each weapon upon return to the house and tumbled a bunch of brass.

I've instituted a weekly range excursion from here on out with one of my BIL's. That will force the reloading repetition and I enjoy it after all.





1895gunner


----------



## Will2

Tried the Water Kefir for the first time today. Started up the second batch today. Considering getting some milk kefir grains but will probably wait until the end of summer to get it.


----------



## homegrownrose

Gridrebel said:


> I don't know if you have chickens but I've raised both and chickens are much easier. Their food sources are infinite while rabbits nutrition is a bit more streamlined. If you can't raise the proper foods you'll have to buy for rabbits. But chickens eat lots of leftovers and scraps. Also, if you have dual purpose chickens, you can have eggs as well. The other thing is rabbit meat is tougher and stringier. I haven't been able to get one properly cooked without that being the case and I've tried every method. I even tried pressure cooking one. If you pressure cook a chicken for a bit longer than required, the bones cook down so they are like pieces of chalk which can be eaten or fed to other animals. A rabbit's bones are rock hard and don't break down. And last but not least, for me, it's much easier to kill a chicken than a rabbit. Mentally and physically. Chickens are just so much easier.


I absolutely treasure any advice given. I wish we could have chickens, but the "law" says not within the space we are in. I'm hoping to circumvent it and do it anyway.  That said, we could only do 3. :/ As for rabbits, there are no laws other than not selling them before 12 weeks old, and not dyeing them any weird colors. We are looking at getting angoras to raise for fiber and to breed to sell the babies (and only eat them if necessary). My daughter is in 4-H. In the city, this is about the only livestock we can have. Hoping we can do something with it, though we are definitely still learning and considering options.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Today's prep involved going to the grocery store. I've spent the last couple of days loading virtual coupons to my Krogers card as well as getting coupons together from circulars and today I went shopping. Total value of the groceries I bought at checkout was 145.91. Total amount paid by me 103.96 with a savings of 41.95 between picking out stuff on sale and matching coupons. I now have 2 weeks worth of the stuff I normally use as well as a few things that I will squirrel away not to mention the fuel points that will go towards filling my gas tank. This is the first time I've aggressively shopped for items targeted at discount and it will become practice for me.


----------



## homegrownrose

As for preps today - Took the oldest daughter for another long drive today. It's one of the only ways she can get out, and it gives us a chance to explore our area and the outlying roads to learn our way around by memory and without GPS. 

Also stopped by another few dumpsters and found a ton of goodies. Got the MOTHERLOAD of jewelry from Rue 21 (hundreds of $$ worth). Planning to sell it and use $ for preps. Also found a hair straightener, a brand new pair of boots for middle daughter, a new pair of aviator sunglasses, and lots of makeup for the ladies of the house. 

Also started sorting masses of coupons to start up my couponing again. Used to do it a lot and had several years worth of cleaning products/ shampoo / etc. Need to start up again. Planning to just keep stocking up, and if I find more than we can use realistically, I will put it in my barter/charity box to reach into when needed.


----------



## spork

It's been a couple of weeks since I've been on here so I'll hit the highlights. Planted 16 tomato plants and 24 bell pepper plants. The cucumber and zucchini will hopefully go in by next week. The strawberries are doing well and my wife also started an herb garden this year. We put a fence up around the garden this year to help keep the rabbits out. Time will tell if that has done any good. Otherwise I've been continuing to work on our house so eventually it'll be ready to sell and get out of town. Saw The insurance lady today and was able to get rates dropped by almost $600 a year between the cars and the house. It was interesting that she handed me a list of items to "prep" in case of an emergency and to have at the house. I just smiled as she handed it to me as I knew we had hem covered, but also was glad that they were handing out info like that to others! I also met with the county appraiser and fought (and won) my appeal for the increase in my "appraised value" of the house and property. They tried to bump it up over 20% from last year. After my appeal they actually dropped it lower than I was asking them to! We added some more canned sauces and pasta to our storage as well as some ground beef. Most of the money this month went to new tires for my Caddy. While it's not really a prep, things like this car help keep me and the wife sane...ish.


----------



## PCH5150

Prepped the raised garden for planting. Cleaned it out and weeded, fertilized and turned the soil with a hoe. We should be about done with the cold nights so we will plant in the next week or so.


----------



## homegrownrose

Found some more goodies to sell to raise $ for preps. Ordered 24 lbs of dehydrated onions packaged in #10 cans to add to the food storage. Also bought a bunch of spices to help flavor up some of the food we have stored, so that is actually enjoyable.


----------



## homegrownrose

Not the end of the day, but it's been a rough one, so trying to focus on the good. Ordered a canning jar lifter and another 100 feet of vacuum bag roll (11" wide). Also managed to can 5 jars of Blackberry Syrup - 1 for us to use now and 4 for the long(er) term storage. Got 10 family-sized servings of rice vacuum packed before my food saver decided not to vacuum anymore. Need to figure out what's going on with it. Plenty of rice and beans left to seal up and I want to get a move on it.


----------



## Quip

Started cleaning crap out of the basement getting ready for retirement. I amazed myself at the useless crap collected over the years. In a box I didn't recognize I found an old coleman lantern from the 70's. It was part of the parents old camping stuff. After cleaning it, adding new mantles and fresh fuel it fired right up. I like my newer dual fuel ones better but for the price it will work just fine.


----------



## sideKahr

I had a long discussion with a neighbor today. I cautiously broached the subject of prepping, to find out, in his words, "I could live for three months without coming out of my house." Who knew?

This could be something good.


----------



## baldman

Bought three apple trees two more pear trees for the property Dad's original orchard was forty two trees I am hoping for at least a hundred for this year.


----------



## paraquack

You must like apple pie, fritters, etc.


----------



## 8301

sideKahr said:


> I had a long discussion with a neighbor today. I cautiously broached the subject of prepping, to find out, in his words, "I could live for three months without coming out of my house." Who knew?
> 
> This could be something good.


Did the same thing myself with one of the neighbors who seemed least likely to prepare. He swung by and we started talking about my solar system and it lead to potential disasters and edged onto ways to prepare for them. Nothing hardcore but made me feel better knowing he is at least considering " what if?"


----------



## That Bald White Guy

Today I reviewed one of my favorite "budget" firearms. The Bersa Thunder 380 & uploaded my video to my YouTube channel to help others gain information about high quality low cost options for self protection.


----------



## Smitty901

More Blue berry bushes. Need to plant them in this weekend.


----------



## homegrownrose

Figured out the Food Saver and vaccum sealed another 15 family size rice portions for the long term storage. Also made two quarts of homemade chicken stock from the bones of a chicken we ate off of the last 2 days. Not a bad $5 investment for the whole thing. Love making things stretch, since it means more $ for preps!


----------



## Gridrebel

FoolAmI said:


> going to regret that, I bought a jeep with that stuff and you can't wash the damn thing. With time the stains only get worse.


Wash? What's that? My jeep has never had a bath. It seriously has never crossed my mind to wash it. I guess I haven't gotten it dirty enough, lol.


----------



## SittingElf

I'm currently on Night Standby for emergency flights here in Nigeria, so I'm pretty much stuck in my living quarters all day and night at the moment.
That gave me the chance today to do some really intensive online research and education on the ins and outs of the Aquaponics system I'll be setting up later this summer. 16-hours of Websites, YouTube, and reading! My eyes are about to fall out of my head!
I feel much more confident now, having found some really important info that filled in some blanks.
I found a reasonably close supplier of Tilapia fingerlings and catfish to populate my fish tank when it's ready for fish in the system. Also researched and identified suppliers for all the other components, consumables, and maintenance materials that won't be included in the initial system.

Setting up a pretty large system that will completely supply my family of three, plus my parents-in-law with veggies, and have some excess for barter/sale. All as organic, non-GMO as you can possibly get!


----------



## homegrownrose

Vacuum sealed another 25 family sized portions of rice. That means right now we could have rice one day a week for a year (alternating with other things). I will likely up this to 3-4x/week possible, but I'm happy with the progress so far. Only have a few min a day to devote to all this as kids seem to be requiring more of my attention every day. Bringing up the next generation is the biggest prep for the future I could do, however.


----------



## sideKahr

I "EMP-Wrapped" a shortwave receiver, a solar battery charger, and a hand cranked LED flashlight.


----------



## ffparamedic

Had a good day. Went and got two more adult NZ rabbits. Replaced two of my stolen rifles. Went by Sam's and bought about $200 worth of food which makes a lot of food in bulk at discount prices.


----------



## homegrownrose

Made an unexpected trip to the store. Picked up a big container of tomato bullion to add to our bean spice preps. Also found 6 tubs of instant pumpkin spice coffee for $1 each on sale (my favorite). These are going straight into the stockpile. I usually only drink one cup a day so this should last a little while. 

Did a lot of planning as well, and priced out the difference between buying the amount of freeze dried food we need versus buying a freeze dryer. We will likely be buying a freeze dryer of our own, slowly (possibly on layaway). 

Also read through page 300 of this thread. Lots of great ideas.


----------



## stevekozak

ffparamedic said:


> Had a good day. Went and got two more adult NZ rabbits. Replaced two of my stolen rifles. Went by Sam's and bought about $200 worth of food which makes a lot of food in bulk at discount prices.


Did you purchase a gun safe and upgrade your doors before purchasing more guns?


----------



## txmarine6531

100 rounds of 556, PSA polished trigger group for AR and PSA MOE lower parts kit w/o trigger group for AR ordered just now. BCG and 2 AR mags came in for the AR while I was training in Houston. I try and get either a few boxes of ammo or a couple mags each time I order from PSA. They usually have the DHS mags and/or PMC X-Tac 62gr green tip ammo on sale quite often.


----------



## PrepperFF712

Seeds have turned into plants. I've now planted them into bigger pots until I get the garden built. 

Picked up a pair of head lamps for $8 at Lowes, on clearance! Bright, and have red and green LEDs in them. Also picked up a few toiletry items for the BOB and my wife's GHB.


----------



## ffparamedic

I sure did Steve, and had a security system installed.


----------



## ffparamedic

The safe isn't actually here yet...I hope it doesn't take long.


----------



## warrior4

Took the CPL class required before I can apply for my CPL permit.


----------



## Medic33

cool warrior.


----------



## stevekozak

ffparamedic said:


> I sure did Steve, and had a security system installed.


Good on ya! :armata_PDT_37:


----------



## Prepared One

Picked up 100 rounds of 12 ga. 00 buck, 200 rounds of 9 mm and 240 rounds of 5.56. Picked up more can goods. Finally pulled the trigger on the Sig P556 swat pistol and got it ordered. ( I intend to SBR it eventually ) Organized my storage closet a little better.


----------



## Plumbum

2000 rounds of Alsa pro 124gr, I have shot tons of it before and its a powerful 9mm round that is very reliable.









The 9mm/.45acp shelf in my small gun safe is starting so give so its eather less ammo or a third gun safe (I cant move anything over to the big gun safe as it is just as full).


----------



## Quip

Skipped the pre-planned yard work and bathroom scrubbing in favor if a few hours range time.


----------



## Rider

My prep of the day is drinking beer.....but I turned a few of the cans into a portable stoves, so I guess that counts as a prep for my Sunday:rapture:


----------



## 8301

Rider said:


> My prep of the day is drinking beer.....but I turned a few of the cans into a portable stoves, so I guess that counts as a prep for my Sunday:rapture:


Had a beer myself as I mounted 2 more trail cameras.


----------



## txmarine6531

Bought 50lbs pinto beans, 50lbs white rice, 25lbs sugar, 25lbs salt, 3 pack mouthwash, 5 pack toothpaste. Letting the newest 5 gallon buckets air out a bit. The first 5 five gallon buckets I picked up are odor free now. Next weekend I'll pick up some fruit to dehydrate and jar. Also gave the pups some flea and tick medicine, dosed myself in the process.


----------



## spork

There was a prepper expo nearby this weekend so we spent the weekend taking classes, talking to others, and buying some stuff. 
Events ? Kansas Prepper Expo 
We attended 7 different classes ranging form ham radio, to situational awareness to Medical response. We went last year and thought it was good, but this year was better yet. We didn't win any of the grandprize or runner-up drawings, but we did get some other giveaways. Found a couple of Alice bags in almost new condition, couple of fixed blade knifes, a first aid book, a well laid out essential oil book, a couple of spare black Berkey elements for our home filter, and the wife got some gluten free food mixes for her bag, and a cool little stun gun for when she can't carry at work. All in all it was a fun but long weekend. We also stopped by and picked up a couple cucumber plants and zucchini that the wife is out planting right now.


----------



## csi-tech

The exterior wall on my travel trailer had delaminated and pulled away. It was floppy and let the weather into the insulation. I used a piece of sheet metal, drilled holes in it and used rivets like it was an airplane. Some paint, primer and Eternabond and It is solid as a rock and waterproof. I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## csi-tech

Then.......then, I bought a Katadyn pocket microfilter and a replacement cartridge for my MSR Sweetwater micro filtration system. fresh water for the forseeable future. Next stop, Royal Berkey for the camper.


----------



## paraquack

I just started teaching a ham radio Technician class last night and I think I may have 
stumbled across a prepper family. All three taking the class. Will have to talk with 
them a bit more to find out.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Some nutter was looking at M&P 15 Sport AR15's. Crazy bastard..... Same guy was working on custom loads for .223 with Benchmark and 55 grain canpro copper plated projectiles. That same same guy was looking Kris's Vecotor's awesome carbine chambered in 9mm. He said something along the lines of "so many guns, so little money" or the like.

Personally, a sharp stick is all anyone needs for any hunting or home protection scenario. Seriously, guns are dangerous!!


----------



## baldman

Three old carhart jackets from goodwill ten bucks apiece.


----------



## PCH5150

Took a couple of the revolvers to the range, hadn't fired the S&W in a few months. Then a good cleaning afterwards. Rest of the day was spent with yard work.


----------



## sideKahr

More sugar, flour, beans, and rice. I have very little imagination.


----------



## Plumbum

TacticalCanuck said:


> Some nutter was looking at M&P 15 Sport AR15's. Crazy bastard..... Same guy was working on custom loads for .223 with Benchmark and 55 grain canpro copper plated projectiles. That same same guy was looking Kris's Vecotor's awesome carbine chambered in 9mm. He said something along the lines of "so many guns, so little money" or the like.
> 
> Personally, a sharp stick is all anyone needs for any hunting or home protection scenario. Seriously, guns are dangerous!!


Its good that you have reaced that lvl of insight, Im sure you will wake up as a Swede any morning now.&#128516;


----------



## Operator6

I received my order of Mylar bags today. My wife texted me that the box was too big for her to move......:icon_biggrin:


----------



## txmarine6531

Kind of a prep item. My blowgun came in today. 36" 40cal with a "tactical" sight on the muzzle. Bought it for dove management and dispatch in the backyard, since I shouldn't shoot my 22LR and my pellet gun is still inop. Nice thing is I can practice in the house! I lost one dart, was shooting at a shotgun shell, hit it and the dart disappeared. Doves haven't come in my trees yet, but they will.


----------



## Quip

I picked up this. I wanted a spare and didn't want to spend the money for another HK. If I don't need it for myself if things get bad, it can go into the hands of future daughter in-law. She already volunteered to go to the range and help sight it in. If my son behaves he can tag along too:untroubled:

Also ordered another complete bcg.


----------



## csi-tech

TacticalCanuck said:


> Some nutter was looking at M&P 15 Sport AR15's. Crazy bastard..... Same guy was working on custom loads for .223 with Benchmark and 55 grain canpro copper plated projectiles. That same same guy was looking Kris's Vecotor's awesome carbine chambered in 9mm. He said something along the lines of "so many guns, so little money" or the like.
> 
> Personally, a sharp stick is all anyone needs for any hunting or home protection scenario. Seriously, guns are dangerous!!


That is one crazy Canadian.


----------



## csi-tech

Operator6 said:


> I received my order of Mylar bags today. My wife texted me that the box was too big for her to move......:icon_biggrin:


I used to love when the small crate of 54R came. I'd ask the wife to set it inside the door. Invariable I'd get a "do it yourself."


----------



## 8301

Making a batch of beer this week and the yeast designed for that type of beer didn't work so... I tossed a bit of Red Star yeast (best for making corn whisky mash) in the wort. That beer is fermenting so hard now I can hear it 2 rooms away. Hopefully it will taste half way close to the Yuengling it's suppose to taste like. Either way it will have some serious alcohol the way it's perking.


----------



## homegrownrose

Got in 6 #10 cans of dehydrated onions for the stockpile. Our food will have a little flavor, I hope. Got 16 tins of Spam. Also picked up another 12 family-sized boxes of hash browns. have enough for us to have hash browns every 2 weeks with our breakfast. Plan to buy more, hopefully get up to 2x/week for a year. Picked up another 5 lbs of good coffee for the stash too. Also picked up some supplements - enough for the family for a month. Keep adding more every time I go to the store.


----------



## csi-tech

Big one today. When I saw the Katadyn Pocket water filter dropped from $500.00 to $275.00 I ordered one. I now have an MSR sweetwater and the Katadyn. I ordered a replacement cartridge for the MSR (50.00). I have used the MSR many times and these little guys are a back saver. You can pull pure water out of a swamp and they last a very long time when properly maintained. I don't even plan to stock more than a couple cases of water from now on. The Katadyn filter has a lifespan of 30,000 gallons and the MSR usually lasts for several years of normal use. The Katadyn system has a lifetime warranty. It is the bees knees.


----------



## kevincali

Working on a project...semi prep related.

A friend of mine came over last week and asked me if I wanted to work. Of course I said yeah, without asking WHAT was involved haha. So it turns out he has been trying to get an auto/RV detail company off the ground. He had gotten a call for a 30' travel trailer wash and hand wax, so he got me to help.

Well, he wanted to go in his Chrysler 200. I said no, I have a truck. So it turned into me grabbing my trailer, and a water tank and putting it on the trailer. Grabbed some change and bought a tool box for the tongue of the trailer (I wanted one for it anyways, so win/win and yes I paid for it  )















So I'll have a 330 gallon water tote on a trailer for the mobile business, and when/if SHTF I can go to a friends house where he has a well to fill up like I had done a couple years back but with 55 gallon barrels (pain in the friggin arse).

I had gotten 16" rims for my moms truck, to replace the mismatched 15's that were on it. So I bought her good 16" tires and put 2 matching 15" rims on my trailer from her truck. Next payday, I'm replacing the light truck tires with new trailer tires. One thing at a time 









Unfortunately I have not really been prepping. Been focusing on getting this trailer together to put to work and make some money 

Edit. Forgot about the Cobra 29 NW LTD Classic CB I picked up from a tweeker for $20. Works great. Went wheeling the other night, tuned to the station they were on and was able to communicate without getting out. My realistic brand worked, but the cobra is so much clearer! Next upgrade is a better antenna 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy

The wife wanted a devotional book from Amazon that she and our daughter could do together. She noticed that it was eligible for "Same Day delivery" if the cart total was $35 or more. Dang Amazon knows how to gimmick their buyers, eh? She comes to me to order it, and asks if I have anything to throw in to get it today. I am rebuilding an old Lincoln "tombstone" arc welder, so I had been looking at a new stinger, ground clamp, and cable. All qualified for "same day" too, so I tossed them in. I also noticed a wishlist item I'd been saving for such a time. I finally got around to ordering 16K fruit and veggie seeds locked up in their own mylar with absorbers.

By 8:30pm, I had these:
16,000 Count Seed Variety Pack 33 Fruit Vegetable Varieties


----------



## txmarine6531

Lower parts kit came in for the AR, got it together. Missing the charging handle, and I need a spanner wrench to tighten the buffer tube nut. And scope rings. Sight in with iron sights on Sunday with a friend. Gonna show him how it operates and how to properly clean it. He was never shown. And gonna test some loads for the 45-70. Also got in an alice pack, some face cammo paint, and 22cal flash hole deburring tool.


----------



## baldman

There's a large pickle plant down the road from me I bartered for a tote of vinegar. Now have to figure out where to put it . 270 gallon.


----------



## Kauboy

baldman said:


> There's a large pickle plant down the road from me I bartered for a tote of vinegar. Now have to figure out where to put it . 270 gallon.


You have a 270 gallon tote filled with vinegar?


----------



## Smitty901

Hiding, At 1700 Our Daughter is getting married. The best thing I can do right now for my own safety and well being is stay out of the way. Then be where I am suppose to be and stand where I am suppose to stand at the correct time. If I can do that I will live through the day.


----------



## SittingElf

Smitty901 said:


> Hiding, At 1700 Our Daughter is getting married. The best thing I can do right now for my own safety and well being is stay out of the way. Then be where I am suppose to be and stand where I am suppose to stand at the correct time. If I can do that I will live through the day.


Make sure you leave your concealed in the car today. You're a dad, and losing your daughter....it can cause PTSD!


----------



## baldman

Kauboy , yep I have 270 gallons of vinegar. Would you like to barrow a gallon ? Because if so I will help you out.


----------



## Smitty901

SittingElf said:


> Make sure you leave your concealed in the car today. You're a dad, and losing your daughter....it can cause PTSD!


 Pretty sure most of the Wedding party will be armed and most of the guest. Minster does not carry. YET.


----------



## 8301

Be sure your daughter has a tiny pistol or fixed blade knife in her leg garter, put your name on the pistol as a warning to her husband.
God Bless their marriage.


----------



## ffparamedic

Just got out the pressure canner and started canning 10 lbs of potatoes. It's been years since I helped mama can!


----------



## ffparamedic

Got 7 quarts of potatoes canned, another rabbit cage built, caught over 200 gallons of rainwater, weeded the garden, drooped in some more cucumber,....I now have 10 lbs of wings on the grill for the family and I'm writing a six page paper!


----------



## txmarine6531

Got the wrench during lunch. Not the full armorer's wrench ($50), but one that has the spanner and compensator ($12). Also got a vice block for the AR, new Oakley's. Black frame, O's on the sides are blacked out American flags. They only had two charging handles, each for 7.62. Might have to take an extended lunch again tomorrow and swing by another shop. Modified case for Mosin came in along with a box of Sierra 174gr .311 BTHP. Now I can seat those bullets close to the lands. I'ma gonna go broke y'all!


----------



## Slippy

Note, this prep of the day was 2weeks ago, just now getting around to posting it.

A couple of my clients pitched in and got me a gift certificate at one if the big box outdoor store. While looking at the firearms, I made an impulse decision and bought a Savage Bolt Action Model 93R in .17 HMR, a Bipod, and a couple hundred rounds of ammo. Slapped on a Leupold Scope and the fun factor just got turned up a notch.


----------



## paraquack

Kauboy said:


> You have a 270 gallon tote filled with vinegar?


Evaporate about 7/8 of it so you have about 40% vinegar instead of the usual 5%. Then bottle it, should be about 35 gallons..
With the high acidity, it'll last for years. When you need it, dilute 1:7 parts water.


----------



## reartinetiller

Sighted in my new Remington 783 .223. Roy


----------



## homegrownrose

Researched the use of alum in filtering water today, and priced it out to hopefully pick some up next week. Also did the first half of a new, big painting. Once sold, the $ will go toward preps.


----------



## SittingElf

After completing my plans, research, and learning for my upcoming aquaponics system, I spent a good number of hours yesterday doing deep research and more learning on vermicomposting. (Worm composting). 
I have now ordered two Worm Factory 360 units, and will order red wigglers from Uncle Jim's Worm Farm when I get home to the States. 
I have also decided on a Growing Solutions Inc. Compost Tea System CTS10 for turning worm castings into compost tea.

Water filtration for my aquaponics will be through a whole house commercial 500 Gallon/day Reverse Osmosis system that will be set up to be able to switch from city water to well water on demand. Additionally, I will add BoogieBrew Chlorine/Flouride filters to my outdoor city water spigots for use for hose watering, car washing, and other water uses when the RO system is using well water.

Today, on my day off, I'm doing more research on solar options for grid-down control of my aquaponics system. There are a LOT of good options as I'm finding....none really cheap, though expense is not the priority.

Busy Busy Busy!!


----------



## Gridrebel

Today I got out my coffee can rocket stove and made some modifications so it would be more efficient. I now need to remove some rust with steel wool and paint it black with high heat Rustoleum and it will be ready to go.


----------



## 8301

I'm an irregular shooter and haven't shot off a bench in at least 25 years but in an effort to fine tune my sights on several rifles I purchased a Caldwell Steady Rest, drug my heavy work table out and set up at 100 yds. using only my handloads. 

1st up, my suppressed 300 blackout bolt action with a Pulsar N750 night vision sight (it can be used in daylight) shooting 220 gn bullets at 1040 fps. 3 shots and a nickel could cover the group and dead center so I'm feeling pretty good about the rifle being sighted in properly. (shooting subsonic bullet drop is a major factor when sighting in)
Next is a AR also in 300, the group was quarter sized (just over 1 moa) about 2" to the right, A little tweeking on the Vortex Spitfire scope and now quarter sized groups in the middle of the bullseye. I then adjusted the alignment on the StalkTech laser illuminator (basically an extremely tight beam green flashlight) and that weapon now shoots where you aim it.
The 6.8 AR with a Bushnell AR223 scope was next and it was way off with 2" groups once again using my handloads. Got it close to center and I'll play with a few different loads tonight and we'll see if I can tighten that group up a bit.
I plan on checking the sights on a few more toys tomorrow while the "range" is still set up. 

Having not shot off a bench in many years I was just curious how I would do. You hear guys talking about their sub moa accuracy and you know their shooting off a bench. I believe it's better to shoot either free hand, braced against a tree, or prone; it's more realistic, and that's how I normally shoot and I'm happy with a 3-5" group at 100 yards (depending on the rifle and shooting position). But using a bench rest does allow me to fine tune the sights. It was a good day.


----------



## Kauboy

Did my best to clean out the local prep store before they close their doors on Thursday.

2 x Israeli bandages 4"
1 x 25g QuickClot sponge
1 x 24pk 3/0 sutures
20 x small desiccant packs
1 x 3" roll of self adherent wrap(5yds)
1 x 12pk Fish Mycin (Erythromycin)
1 x 12pk Fish Doxy (Doxycycline)
1 x siphon pump for 55gal drum
2 x 1200cal Mayday food ration bar
1 x 3600cal Mayday food ration bar
5 x 1qt Mylar pouch
10 x 500cc O2 absorber
10 x 2000cc O2 absorber
4 x MREs
100 x 4oz Mayday water pouches

All at 15% off. Not a great sale, but better than nothing.


----------



## PrepperFF712

This has been 3 years in the making but I finally took down this overgrown 40' Cherry tree in the backyard. I have all my wood for next year as this thing was HUGE! Spent the day yesterday with a couple of guys from the fire hall getting rid of the brush. Today I'm blocking the wood. 

I also picked up my lumber for my first 16X8 raised vegetable garden. I'm going to be building that today and somehow getting some triple mix for it all. My vegetables are starting to overgrow the pots they are in so I have to get them into the ground ASAP. 

Next weekend I'm off to Kingston to pick up two 1000L water cubes to build a rain catchment system for the garden so it can be self sustaining during a dry spell. A $2000 project that will save me lots in the near future and be constantly renewable.


----------



## spork

Thanks to Redlion and link he posted (and my procrastination), I picked up a couple new rifles. He posted a good price, and then it dropped when I went to look at it again and decide if I really "needed" another one. $558.99 for the S&W M&P15. For those that missed his post, here's the link. Smith & Wesson M&P15 Sport II New 5.56mm Rifle with Dust Cover and Forward Assist | Sportsman's Outdoor Superstore They even have an eagle arms for $509. The sale is good for another day, 19hrs and some odd minutes from the time of this posting.

We also managed to get the marigolds in around our garden yesterday. Everything is planted now and we can just sit back and wait for a bit. Today is a bit of house cleaning and rearranging. Guns and ammo are getting an added layer of security!


----------



## Quip

Zero'd the new AR today. Colt 6920. Out of the box I was nicely surprised. 2 tweaks of the front post and she was good to go at 50. Damn thing felt feather light after lugging HK's around. 3+ lb. difference. I plan to change the front sight post, add an ambidextrous safety and a magpul bad lever. The young lady that it is semi intended for looked like a kid at Christmas. By the end of the day she had 4-5" groups at 50. She said that from now on she was going to start buying at least 1 box of ammo per week. That made me smile like a kid at Christmas.


----------



## homegrownrose

Been a couple days since I updated. Managed to hurt my back last week doing absolutely nothing (sigh). Dad came over and tilled up a spot in the front for a new tree, and half of our bed on the side of the house for bushes (hoping to have berries there). Drank half a big bottle of wine with Dad's wife, and she left the rest for me. I'll be turning that into 6 pints of strawberry wine jelly just as soon as I can pick up 2 lbs of berries (hopefully by tomorrow). Also managed to pick up a flannel sheet to turn into emergency reusable toilet paper. Going to cut that up and stick it in the stockpile. Been working on building my community of female preppers, as well. That includes blogging about my experience with losing all communication in our state last year. Interesting story with a good look at what it's like to live in a society dependent on Internet and phones when they go out. You can check it out here if you're interested: Goodbye Internet and Life as We Know It.


----------



## 8301

homegrownrose said:


> Interesting story with a good look at what it's like to live in a society dependent on Internet and phones when they go out. You can check it out here if you're interested: Goodbye Internet and Life as We Know It.


You've got a nice looking website.


----------



## homegrownrose

Thank you very much. I figured it would be a way to help keep me focused on what I need to be doing, keep me learning, and help spread information to others.


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

Well I learned that no matter if it's a .22mm or a crossbow I can shoot nicely. I learned to shoot a.22mm today fired 50 rounds not sure if I really want to do it again but probably will just so I don't freeze if I ever need to use it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42

Prepped space for planting my veggies, and ordered 4 cases of Ball quart canning jars.


----------



## SOCOM42

tuffy_chick_13 said:


> Well I learned that no matter if it's a .22mm or a crossbow I can shoot nicely. I learned to shoot a.22mm today fired 50 rounds not sure if I really want to do it again but probably will just so I don't freeze if I ever need to use it
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need a lot more practice than just another trip.
By the by, I think you mean 22 cal not .22MM.


----------



## 8301

Learned a bit more on wine making, fully serviced my EMP resistant jeep, and did a little detailing on my suntan.


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

SOCOM42 said:


> You need a lot more practice than just another trip.
> By the by, I think you mean 22 cal not .22MM.


Yes that's what I meant thank you and I meant going more than just once lol


----------



## spork

Picked up my 2 new M&P ARs today from the local gun shop. Also worked on rearranging of some of our preps trying to get more organized and make more room.


----------



## That Bald White Guy

Have Been Working On My Primitive Fire Skills Without Using Anything Not Provided By Nature, As Well As Started To Film My Second Installation Of My 380 Self Defense Round Ammo Testing This Time Use The Liberty Civil Defense Round.


----------



## baldman

Going to purchase aluminum foil today.


----------



## Quip

baldman said:


> Going to purchase aluminum foil today.


Time for a new hat? :worked_till_5am:


----------



## baldman

Two new hats I will still make the one for you that you wanted sir.


----------



## SittingElf

I'm going to need one of those hats please. The aliens keep giving me the wrong lottery numbers telepathically! I think they're just playing with me.

Please mail me one by Priority Mail> Thank you!


----------



## PCH5150

SittingElf said:


> I'm going to need one of those hats please. The aliens keep giving me the wrong lottery numbers telepathically! I think they're just playing with me.
> 
> Please mail me one by Priority Mail> Thank you!


It will be delivered by a Publisher's Clearing House/ATF van.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Think I got my .223 figured out. Made some duds they all cycled like champs. Time to start filling them with powder and primers 

Picked up a tent that covers the bed of the truck. Now I just need to build a little riser and get a mattres that fits. 

Building a couple of gongs at the range today.


----------



## Quip

Small stuff from Saturday. These little things made the lawn clean up bearable.

Dollar Store. Chickpeas/potted meat. I didn't realize how high Chickpeas were in fiber and a 5+ yr expiration date is a nice bonus for canned goods. 3 yrs on the potted meat.

Walmart. 999 rounds of .22 (3/333 round boxes). 300 rounds of 55gr for target practice (62gr stash isn't tapped often). 
A 7 piece pack of solar sidewalk lights from the bargain bin-$5. After a few hours charge time I put them in a dark room of the basement. About 6 hours runtime. These are very small, 1 lumen.

Extra flints/wicks for the Zippo added to the stash.

*Best of the day*. Despite years of not wanting to add another caliber I put a deposit down on a MP5 clone. The one he had in stock didn't have the 3 lug barrel and I think that's worth a little wait time.


----------



## PrepperFF712

Picked up a 1000L water tote today for the garden. My neighbour also gave me 2 45gal water drums to add for rain collection.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Got the .223 loads rockin. 100 down - lube is your friend people, for many reasons, and for loading rifle it's a must.


----------



## txmarine6531

Loaded 250 rounds for the Savage 223 today. Loaded up some lightweight bullets and light charges for fire forming. Thought I found a good load for the Mosin yesterday. First two shots of one load were about 1/8" apart, next three were 1" spread and three inches right of the first two shots :frown-new:. Figured out PMC X-Tac 62gr Green Tips are complete crap out of my AR. Cheap Winchester 45gr varmint loads are semi-decent. Got a couple more brands to try. It is a brand new rifle, so maybe it just needs to be shot some more.


----------



## That Bald White Guy

Finished up & uploaded my second 380 self defense round test video to my YouTube channel to help others prep in a small way & finally began work on my portable thermoelectric generator.


----------



## Smitty901

Replaced male Kiwi plant that got destroyed by mistake. Did the spring weeding and clean up around herbs, cleaned up around apple trees. Trimmed up blue and black berries. Thinned out some of the raspberries.


----------



## kevincali

Caught up on some sleep today if that counts for anything(?)

Today is the anniversary of my grampas death (5/1) so it was a somber day for me. Plus it was Sunday, so kind of a relax day anyway. 

Monday should prove more productive. Should. We will see haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoppo

Getting ready for the range... 1K rounds of Speer Lawman 230gr TMJ 45 Auto on the way.


Also 10 16oz DAK canned hams, 6 cans Red Feather Butter, 10 cans of Bega Cheese, 20 pouches of assorted Mountain House meals, some more rechargables (18650, AA, AAA)


----------



## homegrownrose

Picked up some knock off Juice Plus to add to the emergency stash. We're almost at 6 months supply of that for the whole family. It will come in handy when we can't access fruits and vegetables on a regular basis. Also picking up some additional bottled water for the emergency pile. 

A friend of ours is going through a tough time, and couldn't afford gas or food. We were able to give them $50 in exchange for pressure washing our driveway (their part time business), and we also were able to provide them with a week's worth of good, wholesome groceries from our pantry without blinking an eye. I was able to replace it all today at the store, no problem. It is nice to know we can do that. They don't know we're preppers - it was just a gesture on our part.


----------



## Prepared One

Been pretty busy the last couple of weeks with both work and Preps. Added 5.56, 9mm, 30-06 ammo, put a bunch of dry goods, beans, rice, etc. into Mylar for storage. Tended my peppers and tomatoes. I have a lot of peppers and tomatoes coming out now. No deaths yet! Went through my GHB's for each truck, purchased a large gas grill and added a 120 gallon propane bottle for storage. ( Generator and grill ) Picked up some more tarps I found at the army surplus along with some more 5/8" rope. Picked up a Kel-Tec PLR 16 for a few hundred dollars. Worked flawlessly at the range. fun to shoot and I figure it will make a good truck gun. A bit loud tho, which may be a good thing.


----------



## paraquack

Finally got to the range yesterday. Besides my own, I asked the guys around me if they 
were going to pick up their empty casings. All six of them said to "help yourself." Got 
a shopping bag and a half full of them. Now in the process of separating by mfr and 
then going to waste some hours cleaning and polishing for storage. Ned to go out and buy
a new 8 pound jug of powder.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

paraquack said:


> Finally got to the range yesterday. Besides my own, I asked the guys around me if they
> were going to pick up their empty casings. All six of them said to "help yourself." Got
> a shopping bag and a half full of them. Now in the process of separating by mfr and
> then going to waste some hours cleaning and polishing for storage. Ned to go out and buy
> a new 8 pound jug of powder.


So many reload where I go that what you just got would please me greatly! Nice score!


----------



## homegrownrose

Added 3 pint size jars of Strawberry Wine Jelly to the preps, and oh my it is delicious. Also have a jar in the fridge, and am giving a jar to dad's wife (a wine lover) for Christmas. 

We're "prepping" our gifts ahead this year too, so we don't have such a big financial burden come December with such a big family that likes to give gifts. In that light, we also bought a bunch of things that were on a great sale to save up for birthdays and holidays. Will mean less $ spent later on when there are no sales, and the saved $ can go to preps. 

Also joined up doing reviews of products for Amazon, and have already received several items for free and/or SUPER cheap just so I could review it. I've picked a mixture of items that we can prep with, or use daily to help save $ (which again means, MORE PREPS).


----------



## SittingElf

Added three Kindle books on seed saving to my Faraday Cage protected iPad. Also downloaded and added a number of PDF-based cookbooks and gardening manuals, also loaded on the iPad.

The library on the iPad continues to grow, and I'm feeling pretty confident that if the grid goes down, I will have the vast majority of reference material I need available for use...and transportable if I have to bug out. Many "Back to Basics" titles in there as well.


----------



## kevincali

Decided to stop prepping. The government is here and they will take care of me and mine. 

Guns are going to the LGS in the morning and put on consignment. Hopefully I can get enough to buy my friends truck ($1500). Rest will go into the company my friend and I are building. 

Food preps are going to get eaten with no immediate replacement. The money saved will go into the auto detail company. 

The rest of the preps will just be used on camping trips, etc. 

I will enjoy my fruit trees though. That's a nice side benefit of the short term prepping I did. 

It was nice knowing you all. Have a fun "paranoid" life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak

kevincali said:


> Decided to stop prepping. The government is here and they will take care of me and mine.
> 
> Guns are going to the LGS in the morning and put on consignment. Hopefully I can get enough to buy my friends truck ($1500). Rest will go into the company my friend and I are building.
> 
> Food preps are going to get eaten with no immediate replacement. The money saved will go into the auto detail company.
> 
> The rest of the preps will just be used on camping trips, etc.
> 
> I will enjoy my fruit trees though. That's a nice side benefit of the short term prepping I did.
> 
> It was nice knowing you all. Have a fun "paranoid" life
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:surrender:


----------



## tango

Well, bye


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Garden in.. got 2 dozen or so raspberry plants for free, only had to spend some time transplanting them. picked up some various military manuals. range time coming up at the end of the month. test out reloads and put new scope on rifle,also going to put in a new trigger. and put a laser on dad's lcp.


----------



## homegrownrose

Spent this morning planning out some preps with my mom. First and foremost (and something that doesn't cost a penny) are plans to get into better relations with our neighbors. Moved in about 9 months ago and we have a pretty nice neighborhood, but we only know a few people. Time to start shmoozing. Part of that time this morning was also spent making a list of our long term plans for more independence and safety. Also discussed ways to earn $ to make that happen. Will go over plans with hubby tonight to see what we can accomplish, and what he thinks. 

Setting everyone in the family up for duo-lingo so we can start really learning Spanish and practicing with our friends who are Mexican.

Also ordered 3 Mongoose sleeping bags on sale for $24.99 (for all 3). 

Spent this afternoon making 3 pints of canned organic ground beef, and 3 pints of summer sausage. That will give us at least a week of really delicious protein for our family. 

Tonight, not much of a prep, but I'm teaching the 10yo to make enchiladas for Cinco de Mayo. I'm also using it as an opportunity to teach her about the history of that day, since she's also homeschooled! Educating the next generation is the best prep I can do.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day

Bought another 2 replacement cartridges for my First Need Base Camp water purifier...the GREATEST WATER PURIFIER ON EARTH that strangely nobody has ever heard of. You couldn't pay me to drink straight out of a stagnant pond with a Katadyn Pocket or Sawyer Point Zero Two...I'd drink out of it everyday with this beast!!

I wonder which filters people REALLY pump straight from a pond into a glass with?? So many people claim it so i could be wrong...but do you guys really go up to murky water with a Katadyn or Sawyer and come away with crystal clear water?? I was gonna go all out and buy the Katadyn Expedition before i got the Base Camp but i just didn't trust the purity (I wanted a high flow rate so Katadyn Pocket was out). Hell i might buy it anyway i think i'm a total geek when it comes to water filters i love them and never shut up about them lol


----------



## spork

Picked up 10 .50 cal ammo cans for $90 from a local guy that had a classified ad. All in darn good shape. One had a bent carry handle, but all have good original paint and not a spec of rust. If I had more money, I would've bought more cans.


----------



## Smitty901

Spring is here , Cleaned up the asparagus patch it has been providing crops for 35 plus years.


----------



## homegrownrose

I ordered a small umbrella for the BOB, a french press for off-grid coffee, and some honey for the food stash. I keep watching for those amazon review deals, and am getting quite a few little things here and there, saving lots of $.


----------



## Jp4GA

Finally got the garden in. I also found a few places in the woods to plant. A few months ago I read an article about hidden gardens and how it is a good idea to plant some things away from the main garden in-case of raiders. So I found a few places to plant a few things and we will see how it goes. 

Still looking for a new place that is a little further out with more land and a water source, but doing the best we can with what we have for now.


----------



## SittingElf

Still sitting in Nigeria, but got online today and ordered two "Hungry Bin" Vermicomposting bins (Worm composting). Based on a number of reviews, the New Zealand made bins are clearly the best in the world now.

Also started the ordering process for a Kon-Tiki Cone BioChar kiln. With worm castings, regular compost, and BioChar, my garden is going to ROCK!

Received three quotes so far for building the extension of my Florida Pool Enclosure that will house my aquaponics system as well. Waiting for six more before awarding a contract.


----------



## 6811

Got a tavor x95 and a cz scorpion in 9mm.


----------



## PAPrepper

spork said:


> Picked up 10 .50 cal ammo cans for $90 from a local guy that had a classified ad. All in darn good shape. One had a bent carry handle, but all have good original paint and not a spec of rust. If I had more money, I would've bought more cans.


Love them!!

I bought pretty much a lifetime supply of Zippo wicks and flints, like 12 wicks and 36 flints. That should last a while! Two more zippo lighters, two handwarmers, two replacement burners, 24oz lighter fluid. I miss anything? ;-)


----------



## ajk1941

Made a 12" Bow Saw from some old Walnut wood in my shop. fun project..


----------



## homegrownrose

Ordered new tactical BOB's for all 6 of us. Hubby doesn't know it, but that's our 16 year anniversary present.  Yay us!


----------



## Prepared One

6811 said:


> Got a tavor x95 and a cz scorpion in 9mm.


Been looking at both of these. The Tavor is definitely on the list.


----------



## Becca

Crap! Read prep of the day every day, just not one to say much. Been sick most of the last year, really slowed down my prepping. Just found out I am allergic to wheat!! Amazing how many of my preps have wheat. TVP's, buckets of wheat, soy sauce, pasta and pasta mixes etc. Feels like I am starting from ground zero in the food dept. I will need to double my storage area if I keep my long term wheat items for trade value. It is going to be spendy to redo everything. Anybody else with have a major food allergy?


----------



## PAPrepper

homegrownrose said:


> Ordered new tactical BOB's for all 6 of us. Hubby doesn't know it, but that's our 16 year anniversary present.  Yay us!
> 
> View attachment 16087


Look sharp! Great gift, where do you get them?


----------



## reartinetiller

Planted maters and peppers in the garden today. Roy


----------



## Quip

My clone arrived today. She came with 3 30 rounders, cleaning kit, extra pins and a sling. Stopped by a friends for the muzzle break on the way home. I waited a little longer for this as I wanted the 3 lug barrel. I suspect she will be noisy and will require some sort of device to help keep her quiet. :-o


----------



## spork

Becca said:


> Crap! Read prep of the day every day, just not one to say much. Been sick most of the last year, really slowed down my prepping. Just found out I am allergic to wheat!! Amazing how many of my preps have wheat. TVP's, buckets of wheat, soy sauce, pasta and pasta mixes etc. Feels like I am starting from ground zero in the food dept. I will need to double my storage area if I keep my long term wheat items for trade value. It is going to be spendy to redo everything. Anybody else with have a major food allergy?


My wife can't have anything with gluten either. Luckily It won't kill her, but just doesn't sit real well with her stomach. We've started putting back stuff specifically for her. There are lots of gluten free pastas out there, buy a box or bag of each and see what you like. I've found that I can't handle the taste and texture of some of them, and a few are close to the real thing. To me "Heartland" spaghetti has been the best (bought at wal-mart). It's twice the price as the normal stuff, but still affordable. Wheat is in just about everything and in many things you wouldn't normally think of having wheat. There are some interesting alternative ways to make some of your old favorites. Start cooking and see what you like, then store up the ingredients. We've been through the same thing you're going through, the only good thing is that my kids and I can still eat the stuff we stored that has wheat...we've just been scrambling to fill in the holes so the wife will have plenty to eat as well.


----------



## Ronaldinyo

If TS really HTF...the man with doezens of extra saw blades will be king! 

Today I picked up 2 new bow saws, 3 fero rods, a mess kit, and a folding shovel.


----------



## Ronaldinyo

Tomorrow I look for wool blankets!


----------



## whoppo

While we're planning/executing the land improvement and building construction for the mountain retirement property, we got to thinking that it might just be easier to find a temporary shelter we can leave there year round instead of driving the motor home back and forth a couple times each month... after only a few minutes of searching online we found this at a bargain price, located just a couple of hours away. We put a deposit on it and plan to pick it up this Saturday. It'll spend 4-6 weeks at our current home while we prep it, then haul it up to the mountains where it'll stay.


















More pics at: 2004 Mountaineer


----------



## brandonawadis

I didn't buy anything, but I did cut some brush in my area for good ground clearance for anybody trying to sneak up on me and they could take cover. I'm piling up the brush so I can burn it when it dries out a little. I want total seclusion!


----------



## Ikean

Planted two gooseberry bushes and a fig tree.


----------



## homegrownrose

Got an order of yarn in, which may not sound like much, but knitting will be a useful way to pass the time when other forms of entertainment are gone. Spent a good part of the day moving it from skeins to cakes. Also got in a bunch of cotton that I plan to use for knitting bandages. Can't wait to cast those on.


----------



## Smitty901

Annual full Physical today. Yep that is part of our preps . Taking care of and knowing your health is a big issue. Doc said I need new hearing aids mine, while well cared for are to old now. Better inserts in boots just a part of 27 years in infantry and age nothing serious. BP outstanding in his words keep doing what I have been. Get a little more Vitamin D in the winter due to my cutting back on milk. Also stated no need for doses of Muilt vitamins. So all in all not bad at this point.
Now to pack up the motorcycle and ride off of a couple weeks.

PS. due to my planed ride could you please delay any major SHTF events for a couple weeks.


----------



## 8301

It's been over 30 years since someone knowledgeable helped me perfect my shooting skills and stance with a pistol. I normally shoot alone at the house. My pistol accuracy had become embarrassingly bad so I paid for a 1 on 1 pistol training session at the local range.

I had different problems with each pistol (.380, .40, and 45) and my poor stance was also a problem. By the end of the 3 hr session at 21' I was printing 4" groups with all 3 of the pistols I took which I didn't think was especially good but the instructor thought it was outstanding. I just felt that if I am going to carry I needed to be accurate enough to be sure of my shot placement. I'll practice some more the next few days and have another lesson in a week.

I strongly believe that if you are going to carry you need to be sure of your shot placement.


----------



## baldman

Tobacco seeds came in the mail. Serious barter material I believe.


----------



## spork

Tested a couple new rifles on Sunday and tried out a MAS 49/56 rechambered for .308. Many of them had all sorts of problems, but this one shot wonderful...so much so that it made it into my collection. Needs a scope mount and scope but that's for another day. We also went garage saleing and got a (dutch?) military first aid kit/bag. I haven't gotten it all translated on the packages but had quite a bit of stuff in it...and only $5! Got another 5 cases of canning jars brand new in the box from the 60's for $5 a box, 2 swingaway manual can openers for 25 cents each, lots of clothes and shoes for the kids for a couple of years to come, a large chest igloo 12v cooler/heater for $5, another bike trailer in excellent condition for $5, a bunch of candles, and a whole list of things we probably didn't need for 25cents or less a piece. Overall it was a good weekend!


----------



## SOCOM42

Ordered four cases of Ball wide mouth quart canning jars.
Installed one front rotor, caliper and pads on my Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo, not so much worn as rotted, lots of moisture here living on a lake.
Casting are real crap today compared to 60 years ago.
Will do second one tomorrow, plus change the oil and put in new platinum plugs.
Jeep has less than 100k on it.
Second one will be replaced with a Liberty next month.
Also planted a bunch of potatoes seedlings that have grown to six inches.
These thing are not easy at my age as they once were.
Finished the evening rebarreling an M1A.


----------



## Ronaldinyo

Good for you Baldman! 

I am sprouting tobacco seeds & I turned the soil in my garden today! 

What type of tobacco seed did you get? Burley? Kentucky golden? Black sea turkish tobacco?


----------



## csi-tech

I am gathering slugs. They will be a great food source when the end times are nigh.


----------



## A Watchman

500 rounds of 5.56. through an auction on gun brokers.com.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

Started an indoor garden. As im living in the city, theres really no other way to grow anything.
what i got: tomato, cucumber, peppers, paprika and some herbs..
Curious to see whats possible. ill keep you posted.
this is mainly a trial run to get some basic gardening skills for when ill move back to suburbia and get a decent garden in...

edit: forgot 3 strawberry plants


----------



## Ronaldinyo

Not so much a prep...but an observation. 

I had a craving for chocolate & I didn't have any. 

I looked thru the cupboards and found a bag of semi-sweet chocolate chips (which I really don't like unless they are in a cookie). 

I ate about 6 or 8 choc. chips & it totally fixed my craving for chocolate!!! 

WOW! All cravings were gone! 

Add chocolate chips to the prep list!


----------



## bigwheel

Well I prepped at the pool hall for two buck crown and down Tuesday special..and free pool for girls and homos..transgenders etc..I think. The two buck crowns can put off worrying about the end of the world thoughts quickly. Bring it on over..lol.


----------



## homegrownrose

Today was fairly productive. I started out the day by canning up 5 pints of salsa. Next I made 4 pints of peach BBQ sauce (we're in TX - good BBQ sauce is a requirement for citizenship). Our 6 BOB's came in the mail today and I think I like them even better in person. Hubby (Army vet) was impressed, so I'm happy I did good with picking them out. Made dinner (BBQ ribs), and set aside bones to make bone broth to can tomorrow. Went to work so I can pay for preps (ha). After work, I scoped out the clearance rack at my local Walmart Neighborhood Market and picked up a bunch of goodies. They had yellow split peas on sale, so I picked up 6 lbs. I also got 5 lbs of Starbucks coffee for $20 (awesome sale, and mom's favorite). Grabbed 15 cans of pureed pumpkin that doesn't expire for a few years, and also 5 jars of caramel sauce.  Once I got home I hopped on amazon and picked up 2 fanny packs (I know, but they're added storage with less to carry in your arms, and I got them for $2 each). Also picked up a few essential oils and preordered the new Ball canning book. 

I also picked up teaching a second art class, which doubles my $ from work from now on. This is very very good news, and means more preps. Everything bought today was with $ earned from the second class.


----------



## Chew

Got a SAK Pioneer X for EDC










_____________________
Semper Fidelis
Nemo me impune lacessit
Molon Labe
Nos narro pro silentium


----------



## Slippy

200 rounds of .17 HMR
500 rounds of 5.56 62 gr
Filled my diesel and gas cans
Picked up an extra 20lb Propane tank
2 containers of corn starch
4, 20 oz containers of spices (red pepper, chili powder, black pepper, garlic powder)
6 cans of SPAM, bacon flavored.


----------



## Jp4GA

I picked up several days worth of canned foods, and rotated out items that will be expiring soon. Planted more in the garden to stagger when things will be ready for harvest (we will see how that goes). My husband made some paper logs. He found a site that shows how to use old papers to make logs that will burn. Thought he would make some to see how they work just in case we ever run out of wood, or to help supplement should we need to do so. They were pretty easy to make, and should not be hard to store.


----------



## 8301

Took another pistol lesson this morning. With 3 different sized pistols we worked on finding a single grip that gave consistent accuracy with all 3 pistols. I wanted to find and become retrained so that one single grip works for all of my pistols. Think we've found it, now it's up to me to practice and develop the muscle memory for that grip as it's fairly different from how I've held my semi-autos for the last 30 years.


----------



## PCH5150

Finally got around to planting my garden. Cut back on the jalapenos as we had too many last year, and went with more carrots and green beans since they are more of a food than a condiment. Couple different kinds of tomatoes as well.


----------



## spork

Picked up 136aaa and 38aa Duracell batteries. Also got 6 more tomato plants, gonna try another variety this year since we had a few that just aren't doing well and need to be replaced.


----------



## Seneca

Ordered another canvas mechanics bag, and two Nalgene flasks. The mechanics bags are ideal for a pistol kit, 6-8 boxes of ammo across the bottom, pistol holster and a handful of magazines on top of that and it's GTG. 

I like Nalgene flasks. Handy, light weight, flat so it fits nicely in a pack side pocket, they don't retain odors and hold 10-12 oz. of liquid. Anything from bourbon to stove fuel.


----------



## homegrownrose

Added lots of shampoo, conditioner, hair products (we have a lot of girls in the house), new brushes, etc. Also added a ton of supplies for jewelry-making. Might not be an immediate need, but it would be a fun hobby to have, and might possibly be good for trades in several scenarios (personal financial need, after things settle post SHTF, etc). This was all free thanks to scavenging and treasure-hunting.  

Added to the canned stores are 7 pints of bread and butter jicama. Also pre-ordered the new Ball canning book. Have been looking for recipes for the remaining produce we got from the co-op.


----------



## sideKahr

I have an old cast iron woodstove I bought cheap stored in an outbuilding, along with all the required hardware to install it in my house if the SHTF. The problem would be getting it into the house (up stairs). So I built a wooden skid sled and banded the stove on it. Now using a come-along and some rope I can do it myself if I have to.


----------



## Seneca

I once moved an 800+ lb safe by myself, where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## That Bald White Guy

Finished up & uploaded my tutorial for starting fire with a magnesium block. Also started doing some testing with different mixes for insulated concrete for an upcoming project I have in mind.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

figured out a free fire starter with stuff I have been tossing out... fill my empty toilet paper rolls with dryer lint.. just snip the ends in 1/4's with a scissors and fold both ends in like closing a box...


----------



## spork

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> figured out a free fire starter with stuff I have been tossing out... fill my empty toilet paper rolls with dryer lint.. just snip the ends in 1/4's with a scissors and fold both ends in like closing a box...


We've made these before and have a bunch of them. We wrapped ours with a layer or 2 of newspaper on the outside and twisted the ends. Just a heads up, not all dryer lint is equal! Some lights up nice and we've had some that doesn't hardly seem to burn at all. I've never bothered figuring out what makes it that way, but just a little warning.


----------



## reartinetiller

Did a bunch of planting in the garden. Roy


----------



## Gaffer57

Cabelas had Champion Patriot generators on sale for $279.99 AND this weekend they were offering an extra 10% off for military and veterans. I finally convinced the better half to let me get one. Also, a local grocer had Kool-aid and Country Time drink powders that usually go for $2.50 each on sale at 10 for $10 so I grabbed a bunch of those. I was able to use some "get $1.00 off of two" coupons and that made the deal even better.


----------



## 8301

Brewed up a batch of Northy 12 Belgian Quad beer tonight (took about 2 1/2 hours). Most beers I brew are ready to be drunk in about 5 weeks after brew day, A few take 7-8 weeks, but this stuff takes 15+ weeks so I sure hope it's as good as they say.

Review:
Extraordinary beer

Short review: This Belgian quad kit produced the best beer I have ever had the pleasure of drinking. 
Long review: The taste of the beer produced by this kit is a balanced Belgian: complex, flavorful, and strong. It is much better than the expensive Rochefort 10 (I've never had a Westvletern 12). The resultant beer had little to do with an ability to follow instructions for brewing extract kits (this is the seventh I've brewed). The result is more due to the quality ingredients used in this Northern Brewer assembled kit and the brewer possessing the patience needed to ferment and age what turned out to be an excellent quad (I asked myself while drinking this beer 'Can any beer be better than this?'). This kit was brewed in December 2015, moved to a secondary fermenter two weeks later and allowed to clarify for another 3 months, then bottled mid-March 2016, and 4 weeks later tasted mid-April 2016 (April 21, 2016, the day I write this review). For what this tip is worth, the yeast I used was the Wyeast 3787 Trappiste yeast and the yeast loved the wort with the high sugar content. I learned going forward to use a blow-off tube configuration when brewing a high alcohol content quad. I had a regular air lock on the lid of the plastic fermenter bucket and the lid was blown off by the CO2 build-up the second day of fermenting. I aerated the wort with an aquarium pump to create a better environment for the yeast during the aerobic phase. I had the fermenter in the shower downstairs so there was no blow-back from the mess from my wife. After the blow-off tube configuration was put in place, for four days, the yeast produced enough carbon dioxide to simulate someone exhaling into the blow-off container with infinite breath. I am thankful this beer did not get infected and turned out so great. God indeed is great. Patience, following instructions, understanding the science, and (did I write) patience will make this kit create the best beer I've ever tasted. If you like an excellent beer, especially quads, you will like this beer. A shout out to the person at Northern Brewer who put this kit together; it produces an awesome beer.

Northy 12 Belgian Quad : Northern Brewer


----------



## Ronaldinyo

Picked up a new buck knife, 50 lb. spider wire, 2 extra fero rods, fishing hooks & a brick of 22 LR ammo.


----------



## Prepared One

Got some range time in over the weekend. added 5.56and 9mm ammo. Picked a bunch of peppers and have tomatoes coming out my ass. I planted them to close together so that's part of the learning curve. Still, I am going to have a lot of tomatoes. Added pepper and salt to my storage.


----------



## SDF880

40 rd PMags 12 of them! I love the 40 rd Pmags!!


----------



## whoppo

Two new Worthington 40 pound propane tanks.
Twelve #10 cans of Mountain House meals, assorted (Good sale going on at CampingSurvival.com this week)
Two 20 lb bags of short grain rice
1000 rds. M-855 5.56mm (Range Days!)
500 rds. M-856 5.56mm Tracers (Range Nights!)


----------



## ffparamedic

Just got back from vacation so I'm starting back, got the garden picked and weeded. 
Went by Walmart and the guy was putting out some 22 ammo so I got 1k rounds of it.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## That Bald White Guy

Teaching myself to process the natural clay around me then make & fire clay pieces. This has been more simple than expected, so far...


----------



## 8301

That Bald White Guy said:


> Teaching myself to process the natural clay around me then make & fire clay pieces. This has been more simple than expected, so far...


It may be simple to do but back breaking work. Good exercise...


----------



## homegrownrose

Added a bunch of canned goods to the stores. I've also been working on sharing some of our good fortune - donating food, bringing homeless lunch, donating clothing to shelters, etc. I consider this a prep because I believe building a strong community that helps one another is a massive source of support in any situation.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Been going through my older preps, fed some 1998 rice and beans to the chickens and replaced them with pinto beans. Yea after 25 years in storage I decided to rotate them out.


----------



## PCH5150

Normally I go to the indoor range every couple of weeks, but today I went to my father in law's property and took my shotgun for a change of pace. I enjoyed it, blasting water filled milk jugs is way more fun than paper targets! Also fired some .38 out of my 357 revolver while I was there. Nice change of pace to be outdoors with my guns.


----------



## warrior4

Picked up a couple more Mt. House meals and also two vacuum sealed "emergency food ration bars." They're made by UST and the packaging says they have a 5 year shelf life. Figured it would be good to diversify the long term food stuffs.


----------



## baldman

5 lbs of coffee 12lbs of salt and me a snickers the candy bar didn't make it to the storage cash.


----------



## Chew

baldman said:


> 5 lbs of coffee 12lbs of salt and me a snickers the candy bar didn't make it to the storage cash.


How do you store your salt? Thanks for the info

_____________________
Semper Fidelis
Nemo me impune lacessit
Molon Labe
Nos narro pro silentium


----------



## Ronaldinyo

DAMN that snickers bar! It was taunting me so I was forced to bite its head off  

I picked up a spool of 50 lb. spider wire and 2 packs of fish hooks for my BOB. 

I figure 50 lb. spiderwire can make a good snare also.


----------



## PrepperFF712

Few things I've ordered came in the mail recently. 

Picked up a Maxpedition Versipack for my EDC bag. The RUSH24 is great, but I would like something a little more compact to carry. My Rush24 is fully stocked as a 24 hour bag and stays in the truck. 

20 Baofeng UV5R Radios came in yesterday, bunch of guys ordered them for hunting/fishing etc. I snagged one for myself to add to the other I already have. 

Stocked up on some pasta and salt. Garden is planted, except my tomatoes go in today. 

Fought a large barn fire yesterday (HOT AS HELL!!!) in mid 90F with the humidity and attended a scene where a drunk guy slammed his car into a spruce tree. Popped the trunk... and it had 2 bags with golf clubs in them. Hope he had a good game because he ended up in handcuffs at the end of it.


----------



## Slippy

Chew said:


> How do you store your salt? Thanks for the info
> 
> _____________________
> Semper Fidelis
> Nemo me impune lacessit
> Molon Labe
> Nos narro pro silentium


Salt is naturally "store-able". Main thing is to keep moisture away from it. We have Bulk Salt stored in 5 gallon buckets/Mylar Bags with Oxygen absorbers, some bulk salt stored in 1 gallon mylar without O2, and a number of containers of salt stored in the same containers that they come from in the store.

We buy salt like we buy ammo. During our regular trips to the grocery store, we pick up a container or two and then couple times of year I buy bulk salt. Its cheap and I'd rather have it than not. Multi uses for salt.


----------



## baldman

Snickers can be a taunting item so I killed it. But slippy is dead on with salt storage.


----------



## ffparamedic

Well something got 3 of my chickens. Pretty sure it was some stray dogs.
So I went and got me four more chicks to replace them.

Best find was today I was on duty and had to run into Walmart and happened by the clearance aisle and an Excalibur dehydrator caught my eye, got the basic four tray model for $75.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Man 1066

Yesterday I set a pair of 6x6's in concrete, to hang a gate across my driveway. I am landlocked, 1/2 mile off the road, and our drive is the only vehicle access into the T-Man 1066 compound. Tomorrow I will hang a new heavy duty pipe gate. Also relocated my game cam to better capture traffic in and out.

It won't keep out anyone that is determined, but may help with the drunks in the middle of the night.

Also, Wednesday is the first, time to test fire the generators, chainsaws, and check smoke alarms. I try to do this on the first of every month.


----------



## bigwheel

We took the tarp thing off of the cement pond..10 k of fresh water which we had planned on using when the world comes to an end..to drink. Then some smarty pants showed up on here and said the stabilizer tabs can kill folks. Wonder if he was one of the many who been kicked off? Hmmm.


----------



## Montana Rancher

bigwheel said:


> We took the tarp thing off of the cement pond..10 k of fresh water which we had planned on using when the world comes to an end..to drink. Then some smarty pants showed up on here and said the stabilizer tabs can kill folks. Wonder if he was one of the many who been kicked off? Hmmm.


Yes the algicides in pool treatments can be toxic, but not as bad as not having water.

Also storing salt is far easier than the last person posted, really? O2 absorbers? HAHAHAHA

Just put it in a bucket and put a lid on it, I live in a dry climate so there may be things I don't know about, but make it easy and stock as much as you want without the mylar bull.


----------



## bigwheel

Thanks for the scoop on that. I knew that guy who said that was hallucinating or something.


----------



## 8301

Montana Rancher said:


> Yes the algicides in pool treatments can be toxic, but not as bad as not having water.
> 
> Also storing salt is far easier than the last person posted, really? O2 absorbers? HAHAHAHA
> 
> Just put it in a bucket and put a lid on it, I live in a dry climate so there may be things I don't know about, but make it easy and stock as much as you want without the mylar bull.


Yep, Salt and Sugar, just pour them in a Home Depot bucket with a good lid. Adding a few desiccant packs may help keep it from becoming a brick after years of storage but probably not needed.


----------



## 8301

The last month I've really been beefing up my ability to maintain electrical production. The primary reason is to assure that I can keep the water flowing even after an EMP not to mention cooking, ceiling fans, ect. 

Some people think "Well Daniel Boone didn't need electricity" but I like running toilets and power tools when work needs to be done.


----------



## Brentwood

Plissken said:


> I bought a used Remington 870 Shotgun...


Love it!!! Got a new AR Lower to build a semi Long range rifle for 500 yards or less... Very specific mission oriented...


----------



## stevekozak

Bought some more silver when it dropped below $16.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

2000 copper plated 223 projectiles.


----------



## Smitty901

Accepted a request from two more , non protect class people to train them in the use of a firearm. Seems current events are clouding their life long anti gun stance.


----------



## sideKahr

Couldn't stop my car from turning into Sam's as I passed by. Items fell into my cart as I tried to escape the store. I was forced to pay for all these things before they would let me leave:

Coffee, spam, salmon, chilli, paper plates, liquid soap, T.P.

I was lucky to survive another day.


----------



## Operator6

Picked up a few bottles of Hibiclens


----------



## Coastie dad

Bagged and sealed 100# of rice, beans, flour, cornmeal, and sugars for coastie son's transfer to Alaska. Along with powdered eggs, milk, peanut butter, honey, canned chicken and tomatoes.


----------



## M118LR

Ordered a Schroder Heavy duty 5/16 ths hand cranked drill. Sears.com


----------



## csi-tech

A Schumacker portable power station just arrived. It can run my Cpap for 3 days if we lose power, start a car, charge phones and tablets, air up a tire, inflate air mattresses and light up a room. I also ordered a little hot dog air compressor.


----------



## Operator6

csi-tech said:


> A Schumacker portable power station just arrived. It can run my Cpap for 3 days if we lose power, start a car, charge phones and tablets, air up a tire, inflate air mattresses and light up a room. I also ordered a little hot dog air compressor.


That sounds like something I'd like...... Thanks for the post @csi-tech

What's the amp hour rating on the battery ?


----------



## craftsman300

dollar tree case of emerm candles and a case of canned strawberries if you have not tried them they are really good


----------



## SOCOM42

Was at wally world, ended up buying two more gallons of Coleman fuel @ $7.46 a gallon.
Did not plan on buying the Coleman but it was the aisle next to where the Stabil was.
Also bought another large bottle of Stabil and another gallon of chain & bar oil.


----------



## charito

For the past weekend and this week, it was re-organizing, trying out some new products for taste/nutrition so I can also use them up on a regular basis as I stock up (making rotation practical), in depth planning for hiding the stockpile. 

I have long grain rice that's been around for who knows how long - I still cook some once in a while (but I use Jasmine now). The long grain is still good - no bugs or anything suspicious. I bagged that rice in double zipper freezer bags and stowed them in air tight containers.


----------



## craftsman300

Went through winter bags put in new clothes picked up on clearance I got early this spring


----------



## Slippy

This week was fire wood week at Slippy Lodge. No better time than summer to get a jump on fire wood! I always laugh at the poor idiots who are trying to buy wood from roadside wood vendors the same day that the snow/ice storm is set to hit. Hilarious!!

My log inventory was depleted so I bought nearly 3/4 of a cord which is a stack that measures 4'x4'x8' from a local logging company that also sells firewood. They delivered it in a tandem axle dump truck and dumped it near my wood yard so this morning I stacked most of it to next to my already seasoned wood pile of last year's Oak. 

After cutting the check and still sweating my balls off moving and stacking the wood, I decided that next year I'd catch up on some of my own firewood again. I picked out a nice sized white oak and felled it. Damn, I still got my chainsaw skills and dropped it right where I wanted! I'll delimb it and cut it this weekend to set aside to dry. Will invite Son1 over for a meal Saturday! (HA! He falls for it every time)

Also bought 1 large box of Lighter Wood (pine fat wood loaded with resin) from a local Landscape Supply for 15 bucks. In the winter, the same store breaks it down into small boxes and sells it for $12.50 per box. Got 6 1/2 boxes worth from the large box that I bought. Pays to buy in June when its 90 degrees! It would take me forever to find, cut/split lighter wood! 

Feels good to get firewood done and ready for winter!

EDIT PS: I know to some of you northern and mountain dwellers this sounds like a small amount but I live in the Deep South! A cord of fire wood lasts a while...


----------



## SOCOM42

Slippy, I don't buy any, have enough oak and maple on my property..
The town has piles of both, free for the taking. 
I think the highway department cuts down 50-100 cord a year, all for the taking, town residents only.
Some of the maple's are four feet in diameter, shame to see it but they were compromised in a couple ways.
I always have five cord on hand, dropped, cut and split by me, need it here in New England.
I split on a homemade 25 ton splitter that has been doing the job now for 25 years.


----------



## Operator6




----------



## That Bald White Guy

Built a pump drill for fire to gain a better understanding of friction fire. Also uploaded another self defense ammo test video in .380 acp.


----------



## bigwheel

Friction fire? In the arson investigation field that is caused when the mortage and the insurance policy start rubbing together too briskly..ignites and burns the house down. I think you must be speaking of something else..lol.


----------



## bigwheel

As far as sticking to the topic I been hanging out in the mancave doing some thinking about prepping while having a few brewskis and litening to evil right wingers on talk radio. I am still keeping a sharp eye out for rats. Since I killed those two and throwed moth balls under the man cave they seem to have left town. I dont want any steeken rats eating up our meager SHTF rations ya know?


----------



## spork

My time this weekend & last couple of weeks has been more time spent on getting the house ready to sell. Scraped, primed and painted nearly all the paintable portions of the outside. Struck a deal with a roofer to get the roof replaced (hail damage claim paid for most of it) and sometime this week I have a guy coming to take down a split tree. I'd do it myself but with it literally surrounded by buildings and a power line, I decided to pay someone else $625. It's a huge hack berry tree, and I'm keeping all the wood (except the brush). After checking around, I can't really beat the deal. It also gets me that much closer to getting the house ready for the market. We're aiming to move out of town and get 5-10acres and have some more room for us and our preps. Not to mention the ability to walk out the back door and target shoot. I still have quite a bit to do to get it ready, but it finally looks like I'm making some progress!


----------



## bigwheel

Good plan on keeping the wood. Contrary to popular belief amongst Texas red necks...Hack berry is very good wood. Has a real neutral flavor and makes a great base fire in log burning bbq pits. Also does good for heating. Not as many BTUs as Oak but dont lag too far behind.


----------



## 8301

That Bald White Guy said:


> Built a pump drill for fire to gain a better understanding of friction fire. Also uploaded another self defense ammo test video in .380 acp.


Good 380 video.


----------



## 8301

Sprayed the apple trees for the last time this summer, Really hoping for a good crop this year.


----------



## That Bald White Guy

Thanks I really appreciate it. Filming tomorrow with the Hornady American Gunner round.


----------



## That Bald White Guy

FoolAmI said:


> Good 380 video.


Thanks I really appreciate it. Filming tomorrow with the Hornady American Gunner round.


----------



## prepperman

spork said:


> My time this weekend & last couple of weeks has been more time spent on getting the house ready to sell. Scraped, primed and painted nearly all the paintable portions of the outside. Struck a deal with a roofer to get the roof replaced (hail damage claim paid for most of it) and sometime this week I have a guy coming to take down a split tree. I'd do it myself but with it literally surrounded by buildings and a power line, I decided to pay someone else $625. It's a huge hack berry tree, and I'm keeping all the wood (except the brush). After checking around, I can't really beat the deal. It also gets me that much closer to getting the house ready for the market. We're aiming to move out of town and get 5-10acres and have some more room for us and our preps. Not to mention the ability to walk out the back door and target shoot. I still have quite a bit to do to get it ready, but it finally looks like I'm making some progress!


Nothing like having your own piece of property to spread out on. I know it takes a bit to get things ready and is sometimes a hassle to move from where you're at, but well worth the time and headache when you have land to walk around on and enjoy. Not too many people get to enjoy that luxury any more. Good luck with this adventure.


----------



## FLPrepper

Bought a couple hundred Franklin halves at only $6.50 each.


----------



## SOCOM42

After the latest shooting, I decided to add some more pistol mags to my jeep and a box each of 40 9, 45, for my most common carry guns.
I don't know if you would call this a prep or not, a week ago I put all new rotors and pads in my Grand Cherokee by myself.
Last evening, cleaned and oiled one 5.56 Galil and one 870, which reside next to my bed.


----------



## ciprep

I just posted a video on my prepper youtube channel late last night. trying to constantly learn and communicate foundations for preppers in a clear and concise way that helpfully shows individuals how to get in a prepping without being overloaded.


----------



## Slippy

Stacked some more high, deep and dry!


----------



## Waterguy

Range time twice this week, outdoors with the primary AR, indoors with the primary side arm. Burned about 200 rounds each. Ordered about 1000 rounds for each to replenish. Bid on an estate auction full of preps. Ended up with about a grand worth of stuff for under $500. I'll sell about $400 worth of stuff, so $600 for $100 by my math


----------



## csi-tech

3 stripped Anderson lowers. Just seemed like a good time as they were flying off the shelves for some reason.


----------



## SOCOM42

Just ordered a new USGI M1 carbine op slide and spring as spares for my carbines.


----------



## whoppo

Another six Magpul gen3, windowed, 30rd mags with ranger plates.
Two more 10rd Power+ 1911 mags.
Another 35 gallon water storage tank.
A spare 12 volt water pump.

Powered by BlackBerry Passport SE


----------



## PCH5150

Just stopped by the dollar store on the way home. Bought some candles, batteries, bars of soap, and some extra toothbrushes. All for the stash.


----------



## Smitty901

More ammo I have plenty of things to put it in . If I can remember where they are.


----------



## baldman

I bought ten of the big cans of powdered Gatorade that's 90 gallons worth.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Yesterday I paid off a little more debt and slipped another 20 dollar bill into my home safe. Today I think I'm going to go buy some bottled water and maybe a couple boxes of ammo. Little tad bit at a time


----------



## baldman

Painting blue drums brown to hide in brush piles shouldn't burry them here they would be untouchable for four months a year.


----------



## FLPrepper

Ordered a 2 person bug out food bag from Wise. In hurricane country here, so wanted to have something easy to throw in the car for me and the mrs.


----------



## SittingElf

Left Nigeria for the last time! Now THAT's Prepping!


----------



## Slippy

Passed a Bass Pro Shop on the way home from a 2 day getaway with Mrs Slippy. Couldn't resist so made a U-Turn and picked up a handful of 30 round PMags.


----------



## Operator6

Ready for the AR10 assembly party. Trigger grease and barrel nut assembly grease.


----------



## Smitty901

World is changing fast. I finished off an AR, then turned around and purchased another one. I guess you can't ever have to many even if you have enough.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I got 3000 once fired military grade 5.56 brass. And then learned that I need to decrimp the primer pocket in order to reload them. That lesson only cost me 2 primers. When the stores open I'll be in line for the tool I need. 

8lb tub of rifle powder. Varget to be precise. The stuff meters so well in the press I have it's as reliable as ole yeller.


----------



## A Watchman

Two 50 gallon food grade barrels to add to the water supply stash.


----------



## Quip

Spent yesterday at the farm. 3 of us had new toys to tune. 1 friend had 3 ar pistol builds to tune, 1-300 blk, 1-5.56 and 1 .22. Poor bastard, it took nearly 30 minutes to get all 3 right.

My mp5 clone came out of the box zero'd at 50 yards. This wouldn't be my go to choice but, this thing is a blast to shoot as is (waiting for stamp to arrive for suppressor). Zero'd the new fiber sight post I put in a Colt ar. The sight is great for those with eyes more than 50 yrs old. Also put 150 down range with a new USP 45 as well. 

With everything cleaned and put away we sampled beers for freshness. The poor little things had spent 3 hours on ice. Despite the harsh conditions all were found to be fresh and refreshing. Turns out the bratwurst survived as well until it the joined the pork loin in the smoker.


----------



## Smitty901

Cheeries, they are ripe and ready. Have to get them before the birds do. Looked at raspberries looks like it will be one heck of a crop this year. All the berries are doing great this year.


----------



## Yuk0n

Just got back from a long weekend hike testing out my GHB. While my GHB does utilize most of my tools from my backpacking gear (water filter, lightweight backpacking stove, etc.) it is still heavier than my normal ultra lightweight gear that I would normally bring for a typical 50+ mile trip. My bag weighed in around 24 pounds (food but without water). This trip was kind of a way to see how my gear worked for a scenario where I had to walk from Atlanta to my home in the mountains. While I only had time to hike 58.3 miles compared to the 70ish miles it would take to get home, I definitely felt like my gear was up to the task.


----------



## inceptor

Being a city boy I have never tried canning. That is until today. My wife is a country girl but this was her 1st time too. We did a small batch of blueberry jam. The low sugar variety with half Stevia. 4 of the 5 jars sealed just fine. The 5th though did not. So we will use that to see how it tastes. We are gonna try another batch next weekend.


----------



## A Watchman

Sealed more long term food storage in mylar bags.


----------



## warrior4

I'm so excited! My wife finally said I could start to build her a BOB. It's all I can do not to rush out to the store and get all sorts of wonderful things. Though for the most part a lot of it will just be packed from what I have stored up already.


----------



## csi-tech

An mP5 a zeroed at 50 yards? Agreed, Not my choice either.


----------



## dmet

Seems like a good place for an update on my preps. I have a gun now, a contact that offers one-on-one training (in addition to other training classes/groups), and some ammo on order. I've bought some medicines/first aid type items. I've bought extra food (somewhere btwn a week to 2 weeks worth I'd guess). I've bought a cheapo leatherman type do-hickie that I've already found useful, extra matches, lighters, and tea light candles. Saved some dryer lint. Bought extra batteries and a new flashlight for my BOB. I've got my grandson's backpack started, but need to get my daughter to start hers. I'm sure there's other things I'm forgetting, but I have made some progress.


----------



## PCH5150

Got my Beretta Pico yesterday, it will replace my Ruger 357 during the hot months. Stopped after work and picked up some ammo and a pocket holster for it. Next step get it to the range and start the process of seeing what ammo it "likes". My other three handguns are all revolvers, so it's been awhile since I had a extensive time with a semi-auto.


----------



## SGT E

10 pounds of Grits.....2 #10 cans of peaches to dry.....2 cases of Rahmen noodles...shrimp and chicken. I will vac pack these with my Vacumm sealer in 4 bag brick's...... dried 5 12 ounce bags of onion and 3 color pepper mix to jar seal in vacumm....bought ten more pounds to put up....bought 6 pounds of southern style hash browns to dry and ball jar under vacuum seal....No oil or anything to go rancid ...nothing added but preservatives


Will add 30 more cases of dehydrated dry food in the next 6 months


Going to buy 20 pounds of Jasmine rice next week to jar seal with a Vacumm sealer and another 20 pounds of Pinto and 20 pounds of red beans.

Looking to add 50 pounds of Polenta to my stores.....yellow grits!

Drying 100 pounds of tomatoes and zucchini this fall

Bought a LOT of vitamin C mix ( Ascorbic Acid to spray fruits with before dehydrating


----------



## Yuk0n

Picked up 325 rounds of .22LR on my way home and learned how to skin/gut a squirrel. Watched a YouTube video and tried to replicate how they did it. Upon cooking and trying out the meat I can say that my German Shepard seemed to enjoy the meat more than me.


----------



## Prepared One

Been working on water storage and filtering the last two weekends. Added 4, 7.5 gallon containers to go with the 55 gallon drums and the pool. The 7.5 gallon containers are more easily transportable if needed and easy to store. also added a few more 5 gallon Propane tanks for LP storage. I can use this for both cooking and generator use. Ran the generator for about 5 minutes to make sure it is ready. ( Hurricane season is here ). Added 9mm and 45 ammo. Going to start back on food acquisition. I don't feel I have enough.


----------



## coates776

Brought 30 battery operated senser lights as well as a cool solar USB port. It look like a roll out bed but really small hikers use them outside


----------



## baldman

Put my house on the market. Moving to my bol.


----------



## Operator6

Yuk0n said:


> Picked up 325 rounds of .22LR on my way home and learned how to skin/gut a squirrel. Watched a YouTube video and tried to replicate how they did it. Upon cooking and trying out the meat I can say that my German Shepard seemed to enjoy the meat more than me.


Soak overnight in buttermilk. @Yuk0n


----------



## 8301

Bought a super energy efficient 10.6 cu/ft chest freezer on sale at Home Depot. It is efficient enough (.6 kwh/day) that with a 200 watt solar panel, a 100 amp/hr 12v battery and a 400 watt inverter and it can go almost two days without sunshine or 3 days with cloudy sky and rain.

Unlike my refrigerator it has simple no computer chip controls so it should be EMP proof. It's twice he size of my old chest freezer and uses less energy. While I'll probably never fill it completely it is capable of preserving more food if in a SHTF situation I need to.

For those on this site who prepare for a grid down situation with some personal electrical production ability such as solar you can really stretch your energy production by focusing on having extremely energy efficient stuff.


----------



## whoppo

FoolAmI said:


> Bought a super energy efficient 10.6 cu/ft chest freezer on sale at Home Depot. It is efficient enough (.6 kwh/day) that with a 200 watt solar panel, a 100 amp/hr 12v battery and a 400 watt inverter and it can go almost two days without sunshine or 3 days with cloudy sky and rain.
> 
> Unlike my refrigerator it has simple no computer chip controls so it should be EMP proof. It's twice he size of my old chest freezer and uses less energy. While I'll probably never fill it completely it is capable of preserving more food if in a SHTF situation I need to.
> 
> For those on this site who prepare for a grid down situation with some personal electrical production ability such as solar you can really stretch your energy production by focusing on having extremely energy efficient stuff.


Very nice!
Fill any empty space in that freezer with jugs of frozen water and it will use less power and last an extra day or two if those clouds stick around too long


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Today I bought 40 rounds of M855 (thank you walmart forget you academy sports), a sawyer water filter for my car bag, a case of bottled water for storage, and I started on this list to build a food supply.






There's probably other videos out there but I like the idea of spending 10 bucks per check and building a good long term food supply. Today I started with the 12 cans of vienna sausages and 5 pounds of pasta. Next week when I get paid Ill get the 6 cans of sauce and 20 pounds of sugar. I'm going to make this work!


----------



## spork

Spent the weekend building a tree house at the Father in laws place. That's not so much of a prep, but we used the heck out of the generator I bought awhile back and it ran flawlessly. I'd previously only used it for about 15-20min's once a month to keep it "fresh" and make sure it was working correctly. I've also decided that I've gotta build some sort of additional exhaust system to help quiet this thing down. It's way too loud and can be heard from a long distance away.


----------



## tango

Yukon,
Squirrels spend all their time chasing other squirrels up and down trees. There are all muscle.
Soak them in buttermilk for at least a day, then slow cook. 
They can be quite delicious
Google is your friend.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Operator6 said:


> Soak overnight in buttermilk. @Yuk0n


We always used salt water.


----------



## Operator6

NotTooProudToHide said:


> We always used salt water.


Salt water Aka brine works too.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Operator6 said:


> Salt water Aka brine works too.


Yup, we where poor folk and that was cheaper than buttermilk. All this talking though is making me crave some fried squirrel


----------



## Operator6

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Yup, we where poor folk and that was cheaper than buttermilk. All this talking though is making me crave some fried squirrel


We would drag it in flour after it soaked in the buttermilk to make a crust when it's fried. I also do that with some strong tasting fish like King mackreal or Spanish mackreal.


----------



## Yuk0n

i will definitely keep the buttermilk in mind next time. Sort of just saw it and decided I wanted to try squirrel and within 15 minutes it was cleaned and sitting on my grill.


----------



## Montana Rancher

FoolAmI said:


> Bought a super energy efficient 10.6 cu/ft chest freezer on sale at Home Depot. It is efficient enough (.6 kwh/day) that with a 200 watt solar panel, a 100 amp/hr 12v battery and a 400 watt inverter and it can go almost two days without sunshine or 3 days with cloudy sky and rain.
> 
> Unlike my refrigerator it has simple no computer chip controls so it should be EMP proof. It's twice he size of my old chest freezer and uses less energy. While I'll probably never fill it completely it is capable of preserving more food if in a SHTF situation I need to.
> 
> For those on this site who prepare for a grid down situation with some personal electrical production ability such as solar you can really stretch your energy production by focusing on having extremely energy efficient stuff.


Good job, I'm not sure if you have done this system or for how long it has been in place but as I've been "offgrid" with my 22 cubic feet of freezers for several years here is my input and feel free to chime in.

Consider moving your freezers in and out of your house depending on the time of year, so in the summer move then into your house/basement as it is a lot cooler there, in the "winter" (sic GA how cold can it get haha) move them outdoors into the garage to take advantage of the weather.

IMO your suggestion of running your freezer on a single 200 watt panel isn't realistic, you could probably do it on 600 watts with doubling your battery bank and that is not a lot more investment. If you keep your current solar panel's and battery bank, you will need to run a generator to back it up when you can't get 2 days of direct sunlight.

Hell I don't live in GA and have no idea of your weather patterns, but I'm guessing you guessed and figured about as bad as I did. So IMO tripple your solar panel array and double your battery bank and you will be pretty good, And PS (buy a good generator).


----------



## SittingElf

Received my newest worm composting house..."Hungry Bin", and waiting for delivery of 2000 Red Wiggler worms to inhabit it.

Also transplanted seven Papaya plants into one of my beds...with my young son's help!

Bought a small 1.77CF electric cement mixer on sale at Northern Tools to use for both small cement jobs, as well as mixing my garden soil concoctions. Also purchased a good backpack sprayer at Northern Tools.

Took delivery of more than 50,000 seeds of various heirlooms. Storing most long term for SHTF.

Now that I'm home in the USA for good, my preps are going into overdrive... Things are not looking good in the country, and the world.


----------



## baldman

If I build a form completely around my log cabin could I pour ten inches of concrete around it then coat the concert with tar and back fill to the eves with dirt ?


----------



## tango

Ok, what if you do?


----------



## baldman

Tango I was wondering would I screw anything up or should it be OK?


----------



## 8301

Montana Rancher said:


> Good job, I'm not sure if you have done this system or for how long it has been in place but as I've been "offgrid" with my 22 cubic feet of freezers for several years here is my input and feel free to chime in.
> 
> Consider moving your freezers in and out of your house depending on the time of year, so in the summer move then into your house/basement as it is a lot cooler there, in the "winter" (sic GA how cold can it get haha) move them outdoors into the garage to take advantage of the weather.
> 
> IMO your suggestion of running your freezer on a single 200 watt panel isn't realistic, you could probably do it on 600 watts with doubling your battery bank and that is not a lot more investment. If you keep your current solar panel's and battery bank, you will need to run a generator to back it up when you can't get 2 days of direct sunlight.
> 
> Hell I don't live in GA and have no idea of your weather patterns, but I'm guessing you guessed and figured about as bad as I did. So IMO tripple your solar panel array and double your battery bank and you will be pretty good, And PS (buy a good generator).


I've traveled quite a bit around Montana both summer and winter. The St Regis and Whitefish areas are beautiful but you can keep Billings, just never felt at home in Billings.

The house has been about 80% solar for the last 8 months. Currently only the central air, oven, and clothes dryer are on the grid but within the next few weeks I'm installing a mini split (parts on order) to replace the aging central air unit and at 22 seer the solar system can run it.

While I agree that another panel and a second battery would make for a more reliable long term solution to run the chest freezer mathematically the smaller panel/battery setup I listed is enough even considering only a 77% solar system efficiency although I generally see about 82% total system efficiency.

I've been tinkering with solar for about 6 years and my first 200 watt solar system with a 212 amp/hr battery bank handled the old less efficient chest freezer for several years in the garage. In the summer when the chest freezer needs more power there is more sunlight.

You can see details of my solar setup here. http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...c/17916-detailed-cost-larger-solar-setup.html


----------



## Slippy

FoolAmI said:


> I've traveled quite a bit around Montana both summer and winter. The St Regis and Whitefish areas are beautiful but you can keep Billings, just never felt at home in Billings.
> 
> The house has been about 80% solar for the last 8 months. Currently only the central air, oven, and clothes dryer are on the grid but within the next few weeks I'm installing a mini split (parts on order) to replace the aging central air unit and at 22 seer the solar system can run it.
> 
> While I agree that another panel and a second battery would make for a more reliable long term solution to run the chest freezer mathematically the smaller panel/battery setup I listed is enough even considering only a 77% solar system efficiency although I generally see about 82% total system efficiency.
> 
> I've been tinkering with solar for about 6 years and my first 200 watt solar system with a 212 amp/hr battery bank handled the old less efficient chest freezer for several years in the garage. In the summer when the chest freezer needs more power there is more sunlight.
> 
> You can see details of my solar setup here. http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...c/17916-detailed-cost-larger-solar-setup.html


Excellent!

And to answer Montana Rancher' s suggestion to move the freezer outside in the winter...oftentimes Christmas in Georgia means shorts and sandles!


----------



## sideKahr

I've been planning my assault-shopping for days. I hit the store armed with my coupons, and looted them for $27.00 of free stuff. Yahoo!

Spaghetti sauce in glass, pasta, beans, dehydrated spices, analgesics, liquid soap, and of course, T.P.


----------



## FLPrepper

Bought a small Smith & Wesson fire starter kit


----------



## artboy

I re-did a knife handle on my dads old survival knife from the late 60's - I HAD KNOW iDEA what I was doing, but it turned out pretty good!! /


















then the damn sheath broke. now onto leather crafts??? Ugh


----------



## TacticalCanuck

2 smith and Wesson m&p 15 gen 2 with dust cover and forward assist. Steal of a price for these parts.


----------



## preponadime

Buys:
Ruger mini 14 found at pawn shop for 140 bucks couldn't resist
500 rounds .223 and 200 rounds 45ACP

Preps:
finished 300 feet of chain link on either side of the gate 
added 2 more cameras along the fence and a couple more sensors in the trees along the drive way


----------



## jimLE

it aint much,but today im canning 2 pints of black eyes and purple hull peas mixed together..but at least its something..


----------



## Coastie dad

8 new hens, 40 square bales of Bermuda (for the goat and rabbit nurseries), 8 new baby rabbits made their debut, and canned 13 quarts of squash and onion.


----------



## admin

Coastie dad said:


> 8 new hens, 40 square bales of Bermuda (for the goat and rabbit nurseries), 8 new baby rabbits made their debut, and canned 13 quarts of squash and onion.


No pictures of the new bunnies???


----------



## Coastie dad

Cricket said:


> No pictures of the new bunnies???


Picture pink, hairless mice, about the size of your thumb...


----------



## Prepp(g)er

bought 1k rounds of .22 and shot a few boxes at the range the same night.
got a case of bic lighters at work for free, so thats a huge score.


----------



## 8301

Spent the last 2 days shooting skeet and every other gun in the house with some friends who visited. Blew through half my hand loads and 5 boxes of clays. Good food and great sunsets in the evenings with cigars and home brewed beer. Life has been good.


----------



## whoppo

Six full courses of fresh amox.
500 rds of 124gr FMJ 9mm from Freedom.
250 rds of M856 tracers from Freedom.
One box of Atom Maduro cigars.


Powered by BlackBerry Passport SE


----------



## Coastie dad

New Nigerian buck followed me home this evening. I think they were feeding that boy high performance feed made by Viagra instead of Purina!

Picking up 8 Guinea fowl in the morning. 

It's like a blasted menagerie around here. 

Let's see......rabbit stew...goat chops...goat roast....chicken....fresh eggs....roast Guinea.....heh heh heh.....no, Cricket...no pictures....


----------



## 8301

As mentioned earlier on this thread I had company and we did a LOT of shooting for 2 days this week. Since it was too hot to be outside to do much today (102 degrees) I spent the day reloading to replace what we shot. I've got to get a multi station press! 

Local town is doing the 4th of July fireworks tonight, I can hear them 12 miles away as I type this. With our serious lack of rain I'm praying for no major ground fires.


----------



## Montana Rancher

I had to bleach shock my well the other day and rather than buying 3 gallons like I always do I used my bleach making machine.

MSR SE200? Community Chlorine Maker

It was so simple it seemed like I was doing something wrong. For the cost it was worth at least 1000 rounds of 5.56


----------



## mjheinz1

Added another 500 rnds of .40 to my stash. Then vacuum sealed all my prep ammo.


----------



## Sasquatch

mjheinz1 said:


> Added another 500 rnds of .40 to my stash. Then vacuum sealed all my prep ammo.


Why vacuum seal the ammo, moisture? Just curious because I've never heard of that?

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


----------



## A Watchman

Sasquatch said:


> Why vacuum seal the ammo, moisture? Just curious because I've never heard of that?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


Tsunami?


----------



## Slippy

Sasquatch said:


> Why vacuum seal the ammo, moisture? Just curious because I've never heard of that?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


Diversity and Repetition Son...Just in Case...

A super smart, really cool, very athletic (now that he has a new titanium prosthetic), and surprisingly handsome middle-aged fellow that I know keeps his ammo in multiple storage options; lots in a dedicated gun safe, lots in metal and plastic ammo boxes, some in mylar bags, some in sealed plastic bags (strategically placed of course) and he even keeps some ammo in the original box strewn about in plain sight.

You never know...you just never know...:vs_smirk:


----------



## SOCOM42

Cheapest way to eliminate moisture in boxed or bandoliered ammo in USGI ammo cans, is to put in an !/8 cup of dried new cat litter, can be in a stapled coffee filter.

I fired two gensets today to burn out moisture, both under small loads.


----------



## Sasquatch

Slippy said:


> Diversity and Repetition Son...Just in Case...
> 
> A super smart, really cool, very athletic (now that he has a new titanium prosthetic), and surprisingly handsome middle-aged fellow that I know keeps his ammo in multiple storage options; lots in a dedicated gun safe, lots in metal and plastic ammo boxes, some in mylar bags, some in sealed plastic bags (strategically placed of course) and he even keeps some ammo in the original box strewn about in plain sight.
> 
> You never know...you just never know...:vs_smirk:


Seems like a smart fella. Not sure about the handsome though.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

SOCOM42 said:


> Cheapest way to eliminate moisture in boxed or bandoliered ammo in USGI ammo cans, is to put in an !/8 cup of dried new cat litter, can be in a stapled coffee filter.
> 
> I fired two gensets today to burn out moisture, both under small loads.


I was told that Epsom Salts is even better. I'm gonna research it. If it's in fact true I'm gonna throw a can in my safes.


----------



## Fish

Got my BOB's in today with the first round of supplies. Going to spend the holiday weekend getting the one's for the vehicles packed up and installed in their locations.


----------



## 8301

Slippy said:


> Diversity and Repetition Son...Just in Case...
> 
> A super smart, really cool, very athletic (now that he has a new titanium prosthetic), and surprisingly handsome middle-aged fellow that I know keeps his ammo in multiple storage options; lots in a dedicated gun safe, lots in metal and plastic ammo boxes, some in mylar bags, some in sealed plastic bags (strategically placed of course) and he even keeps some ammo in the original box strewn about in plain sight.
> 
> You never know...you just never know...:vs_smirk:


Shhh!! You promised not to talk about my preps. 
Bad Dog,,, No Bone.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

got 1/2 a cow loaded up in the freezer......


----------



## SGG

Deleted every single Facebook post and picture, then deleted my account. 
That counts, right?


----------



## Quip

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> got 1/2 a cow loaded up in the freezer......


Which 1/2 is still sticking out? lain:


----------



## csi-tech

10 CETME magazines from J&G Sales. They are for my PTR built Century C308. Only 8 of them fit. No big deal, add the rest to the pile and save them for a rainy day. They were also kind enough and gave me a pound of cosmoline with them. 4 bucks each.


----------



## A Watchman

SGG said:


> Deleted every single Facebook post and picture, then deleted my account.
> That counts, right?


Damn straight. ^^^^^^ Wise guy, we all should take heed..


----------



## OldSam

Nothing in particular today, but in the past week I have canned 24 pints of chicken in the pressure canner that my wife gave me for Fathers' Day. I guess I can also include the Hi Point Model 995 (original pattern) that I recently picked up from the used gun rack at my LGS. It was going cheap because they thought the stock had split along the seam. I recognized that it was just missing two of the littlt bolts that hold the stock together. After I put in two .62 cent bolts from Ace I Bought two more factory mags and took it to the range. It's no target rifle, but at 50 yards it can keep all of the shots on the bottom of a coffee can. Along with a couple of boxes of discount 9mm it is now comfortably resting under the back of my Ford Explorer, along with a modest collection of other emergency supplies.


----------



## FLPrepper

Bought 400 dimes for just under melt


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

Just went to the range and found out a 380 is to much for me so I will stick with the 22


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

Arranged to have a couple of the grand children here this weekend. Lots of berries to pick and they are low cost labor.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Today I managed to put some cash in the emergency fund and buy 2 boxes of m855 5.56. Tomorrow I'm going to go and complete the next step on my food storage by getting 6 cans of spaghetti sauce.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

tuffy_chick_13 said:


> Just went to the range and found out a 380 is to much for me so I will stick with the 22
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depending on the size of the gun a .380 can be a beast. My Ruger LCP is a .380 and it kicks MUCH harder than my .40 or my 9mm.


----------



## sideKahr

tuffy_chick_13 said:


> Just went to the range and found out a 380 is to much for me so I will stick with the 22.


Excellent. Good that you found out now, before a possible situation where you needed it.

I have a 9mm that recoils worse than a .45 auto. You just never know.


----------



## Prepared One

I picked up another 5 gallon LP tank. Added 00 buck and 45 ammo plus another mag for my 9mm shield. Purchased bar soap on sale and added some more dry goods to the food stores.


----------



## Slippy

A couple of weeks ago I felled a fairly large hardwood that was leaning toward my barn site. Dropped it right where I wanted it and yesterday we delimbed it, cut up some firewood and piled up the smaller branches and leaves to burn. Forearms and back are sore today. Chainsaw chain is dull and will need sharpened...and I feel good...But I feel old...


----------



## sideKahr

Did some range work yesterday. 9mm only. The rifle berm was being remediated for lead.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Today I added 6 cans of spaghetti sauce to the pantry. This weeks purchases of 40 rounds of 5.56 and 6 cans of sauce isn't that impressive in themselves but my stores grow every paycheck I get.


----------



## Slippy

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Today I added 6 cans of spaghetti sauce to the pantry. This weeks purchases of 40 rounds of 5.56 and 6 cans of sauce isn't that impressive in themselves but my stores grow every paycheck I get.


Keep it up little by little, week by week. Job well done Not Too Proud!


----------



## Smitty901

Worked up a 50X50 peace of ground that will be garden next year. This weekend I will cover it with clear sheeting The sun will kill off most of the weeds seeds and roots from grass in the ground . Next year it will be ready to plant.


----------



## dmet

Ground chuck on sale for $1.99/pound this weekend, so I stocked up...a LOT. Foodsaver packs 1/2 done. Now have enough in stock to not have to buy again until it's on sale again.


----------



## inceptor

Trying to get my ham station set up and back on line. 3/4 done. I just may be able to finish it this weekend.


----------



## sideKahr

I bought a trial order of 'Yoder's Canned Bacon' exactly one year ago today, and fried it up this morning as a test. (I'm making the baked beans for the picnic.) It's pretty good. It's not cheap, but I judge that you get your moneys worth at the price of bacon today. I'm going to order some more right now for my food prep. It's on sale.

P.S. Warm the can first, and it's a lot easier to get it out and flatten it for frying.


----------



## baldman

Going to rebuild the smoke house this weekend . She starting to get rough.


----------



## stevekozak

baldman said:


> Going to rebuild the smoke house this weekend . She starting to get rough.


I would like to see pictures of that if possible. I have been mulling the idea over. My grandpa had one when I was a child. It has been a long time since I have seen one.


----------



## baldman

Stevekozak OK this is a medium sized one 8X10 but when it's done I will post pics for you.


----------



## Illini Warrior

stevekozak said:


> I would like to see pictures of that if possible. I have been mulling the idea over. My grandpa had one when I was a child. It has been a long time since I have seen one.


good website for smoking meat .... info on smoking and smokehouse plans & info ..... Smokehouse Plans


----------



## bigwheel

Or you might just axe some of your pals how to do it. What you want to do? Pretty sure somebody knows..lol.


----------



## spork

Spent the day moving, organizing and inventorying ammo. Glad that is over! Went out to check on the garden and found grubs eating up several plants. They completely ate the roots to 2 cucumber plants and one giant zucchini plant. The others are probably salvageable. I had some commercial stuff made by "Seven" that is supposed to be safe for vegetables, but anyone have any home remedies that work well? I used the stuff I had for now, but would like some other options for when it is time to retreat the plants.


----------



## sideKahr

spork said:


> Spent the day moving, organizing and inventorying ammo. Glad that is over! Went out to check on the garden and found grubs eating up several plants. They completely ate the roots to 2 cucumber plants and one giant zucchini plant. The others are probably salvageable. I had some commercial stuff made by "Seven" that is supposed to be safe for vegetables, but anyone have any home remedies that work well? I used the stuff I had for now, but would like some other options for when it is time to retreat the plants.


This would be advice for next year: Companion plant with marigolds to repel root pests.


----------



## Annie

Put away 12 vacuum sealed half gallon jars. 6 bread flour, 4 all purpose and 2 sugar.


----------



## stevekozak

Illini Warrior said:


> good website for smoking meat .... info on smoking and smokehouse plans & info ..... Smokehouse Plans


Thanks! Lot of info there.


----------



## Operator6

Beer, fireworks, hot grill, comfortable chair and a rod 'n reel. All prepped Sir......


----------



## dmet

Ordered a NESCO dehydrator (5 tray), 2 extra trays, and 2 extra fruit leather inserts today. Applied cash back from my amazon card, a GC from a rebate app, and free shipping so it was easier on the budget. I've seen a lot of good things about the Excalibur dehydrator, but figure I'd better see how much I use a cheaper model first.


----------



## dmet

Oh one more thing, my grandson LOVES pancakes. I made some this morning and vacuum sealed the rest. He will eat them for a week after if we store in a ziploc, but this way he can have 1 or 2 a day until they're gone. I think the rest will last him 2 or 3 weeks depending on how often he eats them.


----------



## spork

sideKahr said:


> This would be advice for next year: Companion plant with marigolds to repel root pests.


 I use marigolds around the perimeter of my garden, apparently they weren't enough. I've been doing some reading and it looks like the answer might be nematodes. It won't really help this year as much as it will help in the years to come, but I'm going to give them a shot.


----------



## 8301

Ordered a large scale topo map of my area. Well worth knowing the details with water, property lines, and elevation details for several miles around my home. It's customizable for a specific address with various scales.
MyTopo | Start a custom topo map or satellite image


----------



## Prepp(g)er

John Galt said:


> Ordered a large scale topo map of my area. Well worth knowing the details with water, property lines, and elevation details for several miles around my home. It's customizable for a specific address with various scales.
> MyTopo | Start a custom topo map or satellite image


Make sure u go out and check if the landscape fits the map, if u got the time. nothing worse than realizing your map is wrong when u rly need it :vs_whistle:


----------



## sideKahr

Topo maps are a goldmine of knowledge. I've got one of my area under glass on the desk in my library.


----------



## PAPrepper

Just taking inventory and see where I lack.


----------



## spork

Actually found 22LR at the local walmart. They rarely had, but today they had maybe 30 100rnd boxes of cci minimag, 20 or so winchester super X 100rnd boxes and another brand with around 15-20 boxes. I bought my 3 box limit of the cci mini mags. Also got some more deep woods off to replenish and supplement my stock.


----------



## whoppo

With the uncertainty of the next 6 months we have updated our budget for preparedness.
Orders placed to take advantage of the additional funding.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

I bough a jeep and a brick O' .22


----------



## Quip

2 more Pmags and 150 of those sexy green tips into my safe and 1 Pmag added to the birthday box o' presents for my favorite son. Small contributions to be sure but, a little here and a little there really adds up.


----------



## Operator6

EDC folder


----------



## mjheinz1

I vacuum sealed another 1000 rnds of 40.


----------



## 8301

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> I bough a jeep and a brick O' .22


What modal of Jeep?


----------



## 8301

Tried out a new SIG P938. Really wanted a Kimber micro in 9mm but they may never ship those so I went with a P938 in 9 mil. Not quite as nice of a trigger or grip angle as the Kimber micro 380 but 100 rnds down the tube and I have the sights figured out. More practice tomorrow.

Nice pistol with the tritium sights that work well in low light; never shot tritium sights before.


----------



## Prepared One

Just the boring stuff this weekend. More TP, paper plates, and can goods. A couple boxes of 9mm. Picked tomatoes and Peppers. Jesus do I have tomatoes! I am giving them away. Working outside in the yard and garage storage.


----------



## Smitty901

Clean the chicken coop, feed and watered them. Made sure all the weapons used yesterday were loaded and back where they should be. Let the Dog know how much we love him . He knows what is his to protect.


----------



## Operator6

John Galt said:


> Tried out a new SIG P938. Really wanted a Kimber micro in 9mm but they may never ship those so I went with a P938 in 9 mil. Not quite as nice of a trigger or grip angle as the Kimber micro 380 but 100 rnds down the tube and I have the sights figured out. More practice tomorrow.
> 
> Nice pistol with the tritium sights that work well in low light; never shot tritium sights before.


I believe the Kimber Micros are already being sold in stores. I looked at several while at Gander Mountain last week.


----------



## Robie

Prep of the day....

Just ordered a new 7 quart pressure cooker.

The old one was...well, old, and getting a new seal appears to be impossible.

I only planted tomatoes, pickling cucumbers and habanero's this year and will can most of it.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BERGI2W/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

John Galt said:


> What modal of Jeep?


A 2014 Sahara Wrangler Unlimited. It's my 1st jeep. It will be my daily driver so I don't plan on doing a whole lot to it.


----------



## spork

I cut up most of a large hackberry tree for firewood. It had a large split in it and was getting to be dangerous due to the proximity of it to multiple buildings. It is way too hot to be cutting firewood! There is still more of the tree that needs cut down, and none of it is split...the splitting will wait for much cooler days. Hopefully Monday the rest of the tree will be down. I'm going to miss the tree and the shade, but not the constant worry of it coming down in the wind.


----------



## 7515

Harvested fresh rosemary stalks and will dry and grind it for seasoning


----------



## SOCOM42

Weeded my garden, sprayed insecticide on it, ran two generators under load while doing the garden.

Everything from the garden is going into the canner.


----------



## Prepp(g)er

Box of frogs said:


> Harvested fresh rosemary stalks and will dry and grind it for seasoning


Try putting some in salt. makes a rly nice bath. the mrs. likes it and u cant go wrong with making her happy


----------



## SittingElf

Ordered more bulk rock dust and kelp (Minerals for the soil), and waiting for a quote to build me a Kon-Tiki BioChar kiln.

I am insuring we will NEVER go hungry...even when the processed, store-bought foods run out!

(Concrete pad for my aquaponics system being laid the first week of August. Pics to come...)


----------



## SOCOM42

Going back today and get some more Coleman fuel, at 7.40 a gallon it is a steal. 

Everywhere else it is 12-14 a gallon, will get three to bring my stock up to 80 gallons.

My primary mission is to get comfort food for my sick kid, on top of everything else, she has contracted lime disease.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

SOCOM42 said:


> Going back today and get some more Coleman fuel, at 7.40 a gallon it is a steal.
> 
> Everywhere else it is 12-14 a gallon, will get three to bring my stock up to 80 gallons.
> 
> My primary mission is to get comfort food for my sick kid, on top of everything else, she has contracted lime disease.


Poor kid. I had it myself and it was no fun. Here's to a speedy recovery for her!


----------



## sideKahr

Best wishes to your daughter, SOCOM42.

My prep today was a bunch of jars of Cervelli Salsa. (For those who don't follow baseball, Francisco Servelli catches for the Pirates).









I must say he's looking very dapper in his chest protector. Maybe I should get one of those to protect my important parts from the zombie hordes.


----------



## SOCOM42

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Poor kid. I had it myself and it was no fun. Here's to a speedy recovery for her!


THANKS.

She has been running a 101-104 fever now for three weeks, peaked at 106, today is starting her fourth week, has lost 8 pounds out of a 120.

Been to hospital three times and PCP 2 times so far.


----------



## 8301

Operator6 said:


> I believe the Kimber Micros are already being sold in stores. I looked at several while at Gander Mountain last week.


The micro in 380 has been out for a while but the 9mm version has yet to appear.


----------



## Operator6

John Galt said:


> The micro in 380 has been out for a while but the 9mm version has yet to appear.


Kimber Micro 9 9mm Two Tone 3.15" 3300099 : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com
@John Galt


----------



## m14nm

SOCOM42 said:


> My primary mission is to get comfort food for my sick kid, on top of everything else, she has contracted lime disease.


I'm raising two Grandchildren with Cystic Fibrosis. One was feeling sick a couple of weeks ago, and we found the bullseye under her arm. A quick trip to the hospital confirmed, we caught it early. Antibiotics, 3 times a day for 21 days. All's good now. I pray your child mends as fast.

As a side note, Coleman fuel seems to work fair in a Zippo lighter.


----------



## SOCOM42

m14nm said:


> I'm raising two Grandchildren with Cystic Fibrosis. One was feeling sick a couple of weeks ago, and we found the bullseye under her arm. A quick trip to the hospital confirmed, we caught it early. Antibiotics, 3 times a day for 21 days. All's good now. I pray your child mends as fast.
> 
> As a side note, Coleman fuel seems to work fair in a Zippo lighter.


My kid went over a week before the symptoms showed up, she disregarded the red ring.

She will be on the meds for 20+ days also, It is wearing me out too.

Anyways, got the food for her, and the Coleman fuel, I will stop at 100 gallons.

I did buy a canister of fuel for the butane Peak One camp stove I carry in my Jeep, It is there along with a folding stove and 10 packs of GI Trioxane tabs,

The only purpose of both stoves is for melting snow for drinking water or for thawing water bottles,

the food does not need to be cooked, can always boil water to kill bacteria if needed, can be a heat source if needed.

The food consist of LBR's, Spam and 1/2 pint bottles of honey, six days worth.

Come late September, the winter gear goes in the back of the Jeep.

I carry two gallons of water in bottles, more than enough for two of us. There are also pills for purification if needed.

Bottles a kept in a Coleman cooler, they take a long time to freeze and keep cool in this weather.

In winter, I pull the water and rotate with the ones in the house.


----------



## dmet

Started a binder to track a few things. I haven't figured out everything for it yet, but I have started two sections. One is for what I bought what on sale, how much, and when. The other is on food storage ideas, to include some good dehydrated meal ideas. I'll add tried and true recipes once I've actually tried and tested a few.


----------



## 8301

Operator6 said:


> Kimber Micro 9 9mm Two Tone 3.15" 3300099 : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com
> @John Galt


Thanks Operator, I'll ask my local gun store to order one. They usually beat gunbroker's prices by a fair bit.


----------



## baldman

Picked up twenty boxes of yeast.


----------



## SOCOM42

Bought 10 spare spark plugs for the small engines.


----------



## A Watchman

Federal Green tips, Winchester 308, CCI 22LR mini mags. Bulk purchases.


----------



## 8301

dmet said:


> Started a binder to track a few things. I haven't figured out everything for it yet, but I have started two sections. One is for what I bought what on sale, how much, and when. The other is on food storage ideas, to include some good dehydrated meal ideas. I'll add tried and true recipes once I've actually tried and tested a few.


I keep binders on several topics. Some things such as food prep calorie counts or solar testing procedures may be knowledge you may not use for years and forget where you have it. Binders assure that related materials are available and stay together if ever needed when the internet is down.


----------



## 8301

Every family has a "black sheep" and I get to go pick up a related by marriage problem from jail in another state on Sunday. He's in his 40's, still has an attitude after several stints in jail (this time it was 3 years), and must immediately be moved out of state because his local fan club is looking for him with malice in their hearts. 

Out of state parole has already been set up (apparently the authorities agree there is a credible threat against this guy) but I still have to stay in town until Monday when we can replace his SS and photo ID cards, meet local parole, ect before I get to wisk him to another state where I will take him to another local parole and then promptly drop him off at a prearranged housing spot Tuesday.

I've never met the guy but I understand he is very likeable but can't stay out of trouble. I was chosen because I have a flexible schedule and don't put up with much BS. I'll drop him off on the side of the road if I feel like it and he has already been told this.

Guess I should carry a good book.


----------



## sideKahr

John Galt said:


> ...Guess I should carry a good book.


Carry a good pistol, too.


----------



## stevekozak

sideKahr said:


> Carry a good pistol, too.


This!


----------



## Slippy

sideKahr said:


> Carry a good pistol, too.


Plenty of duct tape...


----------



## 8301

duct tape in the tool box along with zip ties. Got a good book in my MP3 player with headphones so I can tune the guy out if needed. Been practicing with my pistol to the point where I'm getting nice groups from such a compact pistol.


----------



## Annie

This is a great thread. So motivational. Keep it up, guys! A little bit every day. How 'bout preps for the weekend?

Friday: Completed my excercise goals for the week.
Saturday: Going to the range for an instructional handgun class.
Sunday: Putting back 20lbs rice and 20lbs bean in half gallon mason jars.


----------



## 8301

Decided to knock it off early today and go to the range. Normally I practice at home but sometimes going to the range allows you to rub elbows with people using different shooting platforms and you learn a little.

Walther PPQ in 40,, 150 rnds
Sig P938... 150 rnds
Kimber mico 380 100 rnds

Plus I tried a M&P shield and Glock 40 in 10mm from guys at the range along with a Marlin 45-70

Time to clean a few pistols.


----------



## SittingElf

Had the irrigation folks out today to determine what we have to do to reorient our system to make way for the large concrete pad we'll lay in a few weeks to be the base for our pool enclosure extension that will house our Aquaponics system. They will also add hose outlets to my well head (usually plenty of pressure from the well by itself), and another behind the pump motor for those times that the well is low and wont have pressure. Also having a system to tie in well water to the house in the event that the city water fails. (Pretty simple really.....just a hose from the well water to a water outlet on the outside of the house and pump it in!) Looks like the total cost will be well within our estimate.

Today, favorite and trusted AC and Electrical company coming out to service our all-house, natural gas generator in preparation of the hurricane season that starts really heating up in August. Might need a new battery, but they'll determine that today during servicing.

2000 Red Wigglers arriving on Friday to populate my new HungryBin Worm composting system! Papaya seedlings from three weeks ago are now going gangbusters and almost two feet high and extremely healthy! Hoping that at least half will be female, but won't know until they flower. (Males don't produce fruit). Moringa PKM-1 seeds have just sprouted, so should be ready for transplanting in a few weeks. Germination was 100% using a method of my own vs the standard methods.

In the last few weeks, after returning from my last foray in Africa where I won't be returning, I have replaced a number of kitchen appliances with very high-end products that should last a lifetime vs the cheap stuff I have had previously. Juicers (Omega and Tribest), Blender (Vitamix), Dehydrator (Excalibur), grain milling machine (WonderMill), vacuum sealer (Weston), and a few other smaller kitchen hand tools.

Loaded up with a lot of bulk rock and glacier dusts, Icelandic kelp powder, bulk worm castings, Miccorhizae fungal grains, and other bulk items for my plantings and soil. Also purchased chlorine filters for my outdoor hoses to remove chlorine while watering plants.

Busy busy busy....and hurrying before November....just in case!


----------



## Operator6

Had a 2 hr workout this am. Weights then a 5 mile full pack hike on a beautiful golf course. Plenty of hills and soft grass makes for a good workout and it's easy on the joints.


----------



## 8301

Operator6 said:


> Had a 2 hr workout this am. Weights then a 5 mile full pack hike on a beautiful golf course. Plenty of hills and soft grass makes for a good workout and it's easy on the joints.


Did you use stacks of cash for the weight in your backpack? Or were they rolls of TP with a $20 taped around them? Inquiring people want to know!


----------



## Operator6

John Galt said:


> Did you use stacks of cash for the weight in your backpack? Or were they rolls of TP with a $20 taped around them? Inquiring people want to know?


I used 40 pounds of chain. I switched to chains because sand bags would get wet stink !! Lol !!


----------



## 8301

Operator6 said:


> I used 40 pounds of chain. I switched to chains because sand bags would get wet stink !! Lol !![/QUOTE
> 
> Oooh My, I didn't realize you were into chains and such. That explains a lot.


----------



## admin

Seriously, y'all knock it off and take advantage of the *ignore function*.


----------



## hawgrider

Cricket said:


> Seriously, y'all knock it off and take advantage of the *ignore function*.


The rich joy stick operator is trolling and every member here that rides motorcycles is not real happy with him.



> 9. No trolling or intentional high jacking! If a member reports a thread or a staff member determines a member to be a troll their account will be banned!


----------



## spork

Back on a reasonable diet/workout plan so I can drop the weight I gain slacking off last year and a half. The wife even started working out too! As many have said, one of the best preps you can have is being healthy. It's time to knock that item off of the to do list.


----------



## SGT E

Found a guy with 12,000+ 62 grain Tracers for sale...absolutely beautiful clean polished perfect pulled tracers for 5.56 and they also have the penetrator inside and are magnetic....I met him at the range and loaded 12 picked from around the box and they all lit when fired.....Lit one in pliers and they went from 62 grain to 61.8 Grain after burning. Figured WTF would be good defense rounds out to 300 yards or more out of the crew served...cost? 35$

Says he has 8000 Green tips+ but it's gonna cost me.... 50$ I told him I'd pick em up at 8 AM tomorrow!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

spork said:


> Back on a reasonable diet/workout plan so I can drop the weight I gain slacking off last year and a half. The wife even started working out too! As many have said, one of the best preps you can have is being healthy. It's time to knock that item off of the to do list.


Awsome!

I've been working on that too. Its a shame because I used to be in excellent shape but I let that go and now its time to get it back.


----------



## SGT E

BTW picked up 20 pounds of dried pinto's and 25 pounds of Jasmine rice...20 pounds of dehydrated potatoes from Sam's club today to stick in Ball Jars and vacuum pack with the food saver....Probably 120 pounds of prepared food...Potatoes 11$ Rice 12$ Beans 12$


35$ worth of food .....120 pounds prepared weight....Can you beat it? Protein and Carbs!

I dry Cabbage.... Broccoli....Zucchini and Carrots and many more veggies that last 10 years or more in Foodsaver sealed ball jars...summer here is full of plantain...poke salad...Dandelion greens....Cat tails...I raise Roma tomatoes by the thousands and buy a lot more to dry as well...

I've done this every month for 4 years...Are you ready?


----------



## Prepared One

I picked up 5 more 5 gallon buckets. Added beans and rice and ordered more Mylar. Going to Brenham and College Station on business the next couple of days and will check some of my favorite Mom and Pop gun shops up that way. Going to work on water storage this weekend and get some range time in.


----------



## Operator6

I prepped today by laying down a 2 hr weight workout and plan on going to the bank later to pull out a few stacks of $20's

Sitting elf talked about having cash on hand, got me thinking that I need some smaller bills. 

Started a handwritten compilation of emergency procedures for my property in Florida, South and North Alabama, southern Mississippi. This ranges from securing farm gates to generator repair to boarding up windows.


----------



## Smitty901

I am shifting funds to more weapons and ammo. I can grow food, All the water I will ever need.


----------



## A Watchman

Prepared One said:


> I picked up 5 more 5 gallon buckets. Added beans and rice and ordered more Mylar. Going to Brenham and College Station on business the next couple of days and will check some of my favorite Mom and Pop gun shops up that way. Going to work on water storage this weekend and get some range time in.


Stay watchful Prepared One, those Aggies can sneak up on ya!


----------



## 8301

Another load of split oak for the wood stove.


----------



## 7515

Bought a gun safe. Still freaking out over how much it cost.


----------



## heisenberg

Buys: Taurus Judge, Combi water filter, seed bank

Preps: went to the range to practice, worked on a bug out plan with like minded preppers in my area


----------



## SOCOM42

Put the 3,000 rounds of M1 Carbine ammo I just received into 50 Cal. cans.

Ordered barrels and lower internal parts to build two M-4's, have all the rest.


----------



## Prepared One

Worked with my water storage, picked up 5.56 and 9mm ammo. Got a little range time in. Today I am going to work on getting some dry good in mylar and buckets.


----------



## 8301

Repacked my Get Home Bag (GHB).

I was shocked at some of the basic things I had left out. I've poked around the bag before but this is the 1st full unpacking and laying out the stuff in about 3 years. I didn't have basics like an ace bandage, trash bags, and my compass was missing. I was glad to see moleskin and Advil in the first aid kit.

I travel occasionally, not to mention a simple trip to the really big mall 40 miles away. Considering at best an person starting at noon the 1st day might hike 15 miles that day and not much more than that on the preceding days having a GHB with 2+ days of stuff in it is very important to me. My GHB is fairly minimal with no tent or sleeping bag; it's just the bare basics with good socks ect for a smooth few day hike. If I'm 800 miles from home I expect the GHB to at least give me a good knife, ability to purify water, flashlight, ammo, and fishing gear.


----------



## A Watchman

Also repacked my GOB, verified contents and made some adjustments. Place another bulk ammo order.


----------



## stevekozak

Added 30 12 gauge slugs to the ammo pile.


----------



## Operator6

Slammed the trifecta this AM. Run,swim and bike with the GHB(get home bag). Cleaned gear and now getting ready to EAT !

6 eggs, baked potato and steamed spinach. 

Now you know what's up..... 

Hope you're having a great day !!!!!!!


----------



## warrior4

Prep of the day was finally being able to log back onto this site. Took a little bit to get my password reset after all the chaos that happened awhile ago. Good to be back.


----------



## Operator6

Went through my preps and decided to donate all the can goods and buy new. Nothing was bad but I rarely eat anything that's out of a can so I decided to give it away before it gets too close to the expiration date. 

Ordered some 10mm ammunition. 

Shopping for a matched upper and lower to start a pistol build in .300 blackout with the shockwave blade stabilizer. 

Ordered a SLR Rifleworks .308 rail. 

Thanked God for his blessings. 

That is all.


----------



## sideKahr

Added some store-bought items: coffee, bottled water, liquid soap, a case of spam. 

My shelves are full now, and there is no more wall space to stack them against. I'm starting to fill plastic totes.


----------



## Prepared One

Picked up more canned goods and added a case of 00 Buck. Bought a PLR on the cheap so I am going to take it to the range next week if my brother does not come into town. Getting more dry goods in Mylar and buckets today.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Haven't posted here in a while, so to catch up, we have acquired additional short and medium range "active protective measures" and required ammo, revisited our bags and are in the process of making changes and additions, acquired a carrier for some "passive defensive measures" with plans to acquire the "measures" to go in said carrier at the next "active protective measure" show. We have plans to train more with our "measures", both "active" and "passive", and acquire a set of "passive measures" for Shoots in the near future, as well as a holster for her new "active measure".

In other words we have a new SR9c, a new AR, and a plate carrier.


----------



## A Watchman

Hey @Jakthesoldier how does Shoots like her SR9c?


----------



## Jakthesoldier

A Watchman said:


> Hey @Jakthesoldier how does Shoots like her SR9c?


She loves it. She has been begging for one for about 6 months.


----------



## preponadime

Compleated our communications room which if it works the way it supposed is hardened against EMP and just about anything else they want to throw at us.
Also bought another 1500 rounds of .223 and 500 rounds of .308.


----------



## Smitty901

Planted two more Blueberry plants. Weeded and cleaned up the others. Eat a bunch of the Blackberries. Added some mods to my new AR and fire 30 rounds with it.


----------



## tango

Just for info--
Reviewed the pantry, found some canned goods with "best by dates of 2014", can of Turnip greens and a can of Rutabugas. (I love them.)
Cooked both, tasted fine.

You may not like either one-- that is not the point-- the best by date is--


----------



## 8301

tango said:


> Just for info--
> Reviewed the pantry, found some canned goods with "best by dates of 2014", can of Turnip greens and a can of Rutabugas. (I love them.)
> Cooked both, tasted fine.
> 
> You may not like either one-- that is not the point-- the best by date is--


I'm the same way, "she who must be obeyed" wants to toss stuff that's 1 week out of date. I just eat it and consider it as a way to improve my immune system. All is yummy and taste fine.


----------



## csi-tech

Bought two ladder stands.


----------



## 6811

Just ordered a yaesu 857D Ham radio for mobile and portable use. I can bring this while camping.


----------



## SAR-1L

Met with the crime free multi-housing program officer for CSPD and connected him
with my apartment manager to get them trained on multi-housing cpted.

Been working with the crime prevention officer in my division to get street lights installed
in a playground park where that has been at least one murder and a rape in the last year.

Obtained calls for service reports for my housing complex and the park to ensure I have data
driven evidence to get support for these initiatives.

Having been prepping to start developing a hybrid multihousing watch combined with cert for
my community.


----------



## C.L.Ripley

I made a YouTube video of my hunting and survival skills.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Today I added a little food to the stores, not much just some mac n cheese boxes. I also got fantastic news from the doctor, since my last visit I've lost 14 pounds, well on the way to getting back into fighting shape.


----------



## 6811

Got 2 boxes of subsonic 300 blackout rounds.


----------



## inceptor

Went to Winco and found Himalayan Crystal Salt fine grain for 1.22/lb


----------



## preponadime

Started work on the new tunnel from the comm room to the house basement
helped my oldest daughter put together a bug out bag for my grandson who is headed off to college 
cored and sliced apples to be put in the solar dehydrator


----------



## 8301

Gon' fishin'


----------



## Smitty901

Installed the first of at least two solar powered Attic vent fans. Be on the do list for a year made up my mind to get one in today.


----------



## spork

200lbs of rice came in the door yesterday. Gotta love Sam's Club. Less than $75 for the rice, and a few more $'s tied up once I get it into buckets and mylar. Over all, a very cheap prep!


----------



## SOCOM42

Picked up two gallons of Coleman fuel from wally world @ $7.46 a gallon.


----------



## Two Seven One

As a newbie to prepping I learned the 21 rule for using bleach to disinfect water. 2 drops for every 1 liter/quart of pre-filtered water.


----------



## 8301

Coyotes are back so I spent a few hours yesterday at the local range sighting in my "coyote whomper". Think I may try for a few this evening.


----------



## dmet

Had a garage sale this weekend (average at best) to get rid of junk and to make more room for needed items. Put together 2 large "industrial" shelves (with daughter's help) to organize and store the things I've been gathering (and aid in organization). They look great; I'm thrilled; and now there's more room for stock up items! Added some extra food to the stockpile too.


----------



## inceptor

dmet said:


> Had a garage sale this weekend (average at best) to get rid of junk and to make more room for needed items. Put together 2 large "industrial" shelves (with daughter's help) to organize and store the things I've been gathering (and aid in organization). They look great; I'm thrilled; and now there's more room for stock up items! Added some extra food to the stockpile too.


You got the idea. Keep it up :tango_face_grin:


----------



## A Watchman

dmet said:


> Had a garage sale this weekend (average at best) to get rid of junk and to make more room for needed items. Put together 2 large "industrial" shelves (with daughter's help) to organize and store the things I've been gathering (and aid in organization). They look great; I'm thrilled; and now there's more room for stock up items! Added some extra food to the stockpile too.


My large garage is lined with industrial shelves I bought at Sam's. I have the rectangle milk crates on every shelf with some of my toy's. I buy the original sturdy milk crates on line from the supplier. Ask if anyone is looking, and I will post the link.


----------



## dmet

A Watchman said:


> My large garage is lined with industrial shelves I bought at Sam's. I have the rectangle milk crates on every shelf with some of my toy's. I buy the original sturdy milk crates on line from the supplier. Ask if anyone is looking, and I will post the link.


That's exactly what I bought. I would love the link. I was going to look for boxes, bins, or totes to fit on the shelves.


----------



## A Watchman

dmet said:


> That's exactly what I bought. I would love the link. I was going to look for boxes, bins, or totes to fit on the shelves.


Farmplast, direct from the manufacturer. I buy the rectangle crates, they are sturdy and not flexible. Farmplast dairy crates. Buy milk crates direct!


----------



## A Watchman

A Watchman said:


> Farmplast, direct from the manufacturer. I buy the rectangle crates, they are sturdy and not flexible. Farmplast dairy crates. Buy milk crates direct!


Did I mention stackable?


----------



## dmet

A Watchman said:


> Farmplast, direct from the manufacturer. I buy the rectangle crates, they are sturdy and not flexible. Farmplast dairy crates. Buy milk crates direct!


Thanks!


----------



## acidMia

I collected a few things I had around, and began putting together a bag that will live in my car - GHB? A couple bottles of water, a knife, a multitool, a couple paracord bracelets, a small flashlight. Picked up a fire starter, some lighters and water purification tablets to add as well.


----------



## Two Seven One

I had a parcel arrive today from a family member with a nice crank/solar rechargeable radio that has a flashlight, and USB to charge cell phone. I also got a first aid kit.


----------



## A Watchman

acidMia said:


> I collected a few things I had around, and began putting together a bag that will live in my car - GHB? A couple bottles of water, a knife, a multitool, a couple paracord bracelets, a small flashlight. Picked up a fire starter, some lighters and water purification tablets to add as well.


Well done Acid ...... naw I think I will stick with Mia. Everyone needs a get home bag.


----------



## Operator6

Found these batteries for .80 cents for a pack of 4.

Store closing, I bought all they had.


----------



## 8301

With this dry weather the animals are eating the pasture down so I knocked off early today and grabbed the post hole diggers. Adding a bit more fenced pasture is good for the shoulders and stomach muscles and will take a few days of sweat. Since I've been a little lazy the last month today's exercise has me a bit tuckered out.

While a few people here are super in to the exercise most people here (including myself) spend too much time on their ass. Get up and get moving. You can consider it part of prepping or just part of having a fuller more productive life. either way use it or loose it.


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

Well not really a prep but have been reading a lot of the forums on here and trying to figure out how to prep for someone who has a broken neck but not the spinal cord 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## preponadime

We went and picked up the pipe for the tunnel from the house to the comm buncker, well not exactly me had my daughter and her boyfriend do it. Thats why we have kids right


----------



## 8301

preponadime said:


> Thats why we have kids right


The purpose of reproducing I so we can make the kids do it.


----------



## A Watchman

tuffy_chick_13 said:


> Well not really a prep but have been reading a lot of the forums on here and trying to figure out how to prep for someone who has a broken neck but not the spinal cord
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have no advice as I cannot relate, but I offer my thoughts for support and have prayed for God's presence.


----------



## Prepared One

Been going over maps and driving through the neighborhoods around me to keep up with whats going on around me and look for potential problems. Ordered a couple of bags of Caltrops and a new food dehydrator. Picking up 420 rounds of M855 green tips for $199.00 from one of the gun shops I deal with. Taking the PLR to the range to see how it does. Going to stock up on more canned goods, TP, and some dry goods as well this weekend. Beer, pool, and BBQ will also be on the agenda.


----------



## SAR-1L

Watching the CSIS conference with General Robert Neller


----------



## 6811

Just completed my 300 blackout project.


----------



## A Watchman

Prepared One said:


> Been going over maps and driving through the neighborhoods around me to keep up with whats going on around me and look for potential problems. Ordered a couple of bags of Caltrops and a new food dehydrator. Picking up 420 rounds of M855 green tips for $199.00 from one of the gun shops I deal with. Taking the PLR to the range to see how it does. Going to stock up on more canned goods, TP, and some dry goods as well this weekend. Beer, pool, and BBQ will also be on the agenda.


Geez ^^^^^^ caltrops???? Oh well guess I am not the only one here with a mean streak ...... cause I own a couple bags to!


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

A Watchman said:


> I have no advice as I cannot relate, but I offer my thoughts for support and have prayed for God's presence.


Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper

Gave GF walking orders.

Won't clean, won't garden, Takes car, trashes car, burns gas, wastes my food, don't buy/raise food, uses all stuff ( detergents , soaps, towels, TP ...) won't buy any, steals if wallet left out ( gun safe now), wastes hot water, wastes firewood, uses all laundry detergent ( mine lasts 6 months, here's a week), Won't eat *my food* won't but *her food*!!!

*DOWN THE ROAD BABY!!!*


----------



## 8301

Mad Trapper said:


> Gave GF walking orders.
> 
> Won't clean, won't garden, Takes car, trashes car, burns gas, wastes my food, don't buy/raise food, uses all stuff ( detergents , soaps, towels, TP ...) won't buy any, steals if wallet left out ( gun safe now), wastes hot water, wastes firewood, uses all laundry detergent ( mine lasts 6 months, here's a week), Won't eat *my food* won't but *her food*!!!
> 
> *DOWN THE ROAD BABY!!!*


That's not a girlfriend, she sounds more like a leach sucking you dry. What took you so long?


----------



## A Watchman

^^^^^^^


----------



## A Watchman




----------



## preponadime

Sitting back in the dead boy reading this forum. watching the kids unload all that pipe made me tired


----------



## Prepared One

Mad Trapper said:


> Gave GF walking orders.
> 
> Won't clean, won't garden, Takes car, trashes car, burns gas, wastes my food, don't buy/raise food, uses all stuff ( detergents , soaps, towels, TP ...) won't buy any, steals if wallet left out ( gun safe now), wastes hot water, wastes firewood, uses all laundry detergent ( mine lasts 6 months, here's a week), Won't eat *my food* won't but *her food*!!!
> 
> *DOWN THE ROAD BABY!!!*


Yea...but she was good in bed....right?


----------



## SDF880

some 308 ammo


----------



## spork

John Galt said:


> That's not a girlfriend, she sounds more like a leach sucking you dry.


With my guess that phrase above may be the reason he kept her around :tango_face_wink:

To help keep it on topic, Got another 100lbs of rice, 10lbs of ground beef and 10lbs of chicken breast today. Got the beef cooking right now and it will get stored in the freezer, hopefully the rice will get bagged this weekend...we'll see.


----------



## Two Seven One

Nothing exciting today for me. Research and reading threads on topics I'm interested in on this forum during breaks. Working on a prep shopping list. I had a few extra minutes and stopped by the Field and Stream store to check out some 10/22s but the sales reps were busy with other customers so I just priced them. I'm planing to visit some other local gun stores this weekend.


----------



## Operator6

Two Seven One said:


> Nothing exciting today for me. Research and reading threads on topics I'm interested in on this forum during breaks. Working on a prep shopping list. I had a few extra minutes and stopped by the Field and Stream store to check out some 10/22s but the sales reps were busy with other customers so I just priced them. I'm planing to visit some other local gun stores this weekend.


 @Two Seven One

Look around but know that ordering a gun online is really a simple process. Here is a good company to order one from. Point being that if you can't find what you want locally at the price you want to pay, don't be apprehensive about buying one online. Some people are, I was at first but decided it's better because at some gun shops it seems the inventory is handled and beat up, dry fired a lot.
http://www.impactguns.com/rug-1022-22lr-10rd-wolf-camo-11171-736676111718.aspx


----------



## Two Seven One

Operator6 said:


> @Two Seven One
> 
> Look around but know that ordering a gun online is really a simple process. Here is a good company to order one from. Point being that if you can't find what you want locally at the price you want to pay, don't be apprehensive about buying one online. Some people are, I was at first but decided it's better because at some gun shops it seems the inventory is handled and beat up, dry fired a lot.
> Ruger 10/22 Rifle, 22LR, Wolf Pattern Camo, 10 Rnd Mag, Limited Edition - Impact Guns


Thanks for the tip and advice. Indeed I was feeling a bit apprehensive about online buying. I want to check them out physically first and will certainly consider online ordering when I've made up my mind.


----------



## Maol9

Not much really, went into the store room looked at inventory and rotated stuff. Made a list for Costco. I did the same with BOBs. 

Usable ammo looked like it was getting low (vs. the untouchable stuff) I see a big bill there. 

Truck maintenance next though. O2 Sensors MAF maybe. Just changed the plugs and coil packs last week end, and the exhaust. I still have to do the tail pipes from the muffler back. The truck really never seems to end. That's life I guess. It does allow me to buy cool tools though...


----------



## Panchito

Traded some new $100 bills for some old ones, and watched mad max!


----------



## acidMia

Picked up some spare batteries for the flashlight, and looked in to the radio club nearest to me. They seem to be active, with monthly meetings posted on their site calendar. I was hoping for an 'open house' type of thing.. I'm just a little thrown off by their location - a retirement complex? Maybe I should look in to my next nearest club.


----------



## Mad Trapper

I went to the flea market.

No new oil/kero lamps or tools worth a dime. They had ammo, but $20/100 22LR and some lake city 308 at $20/20, too much for me. Missed a nice cement mixer with new Honda motor that went for $100.

Next door had some Long Trail Ale at $3.99/6, I got those. 

It's dam hot and humid here for a Yankee. DP > 73 oF temp > 90 oF, I'll take winter and icefishing where we pour ginger brandy in the beer to keep it from freezing


----------



## stevekozak

Mad Trapper said:


> Gave GF walking orders.
> 
> Won't clean, won't garden, Takes car, trashes car, burns gas, wastes my food, don't buy/raise food, uses all stuff ( detergents , soaps, towels, TP ...) won't buy any, steals if wallet left out ( gun safe now), wastes hot water, wastes firewood, uses all laundry detergent ( mine lasts 6 months, here's a week), Won't eat *my food* won't but *her food*!!!
> 
> *DOWN THE ROAD BABY!!!*


After reading this, I decided S&w isn't really the whore you are mad at in the Shield thread.


----------



## Robie

Ordered this:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FNR72...olid=IH32B8C2C34C&coliid=I1W13ZZANRD6QM&psc=1


----------



## A Watchman

Robie said:


> Ordered this:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FNR72...olid=IH32B8C2C34C&coliid=I1W13ZZANRD6QM&psc=1


Don't ya know your not supposed to go shopping when ya have the munchies!


----------



## Slippy

Mad Trapper said:


> Gave GF walking orders.
> 
> Won't clean, won't garden, Takes car, trashes car, burns gas, wastes my food, don't buy/raise food, uses all stuff ( detergents , soaps, towels, TP ...) won't buy any, steals if wallet left out ( gun safe now), wastes hot water, wastes firewood, uses all laundry detergent ( mine lasts 6 months, here's a week), Won't eat *my food* won't but *her food*!!!
> 
> *DOWN THE ROAD BABY!!!*


Mad Trapper don't play!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Robie

A Watchman said:


> Don't ya know your not supposed to go shopping when ya have the munchies!


I stay pretty well stocked with batteries...and they are all in one place. Just thought this would add a bit more organization to the deal.

I buy batteries from Amazon. Has anyone tried their "basic" battery? They get pretty good reviews but I've always bought Duracell.


----------



## A Watchman

Robie said:


> I stay pretty well stocked with batteries...and they are all in one place. Just thought this would add a bit more organization to the deal.
> 
> I buy batteries from Amazon. Has anyone tried their "basic" battery? They get pretty good reviews but I've always bought Duracell.


Robie, I store buckets of batteries and only Duracell.


----------



## preponadime

Purchased the S&W Governor for my daughters she got to shoot the Governor and the Taurus Judge recently and fell in love with the S&W
Ordered 200 rounds of 410 Bore Federal Premium Personal Defense 2-1/2" 000 Buckshot Ammo that should hold her for awhile


----------



## 8301

Robie said:


> Ordered this:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FNR72...olid=IH32B8C2C34C&coliid=I1W13ZZANRD6QM&psc=1


I've also got one. It makes it a lot easier to keep track of the rechargeable batteries.


----------



## 8301

deleted due to facebook


----------



## Robie

Broke out my copy of this and the practice ropes:

All The Knots You Need - Lee Valley Tools

I know how to tie a few by memory but not enough.
Also have to get some more good rope...some of various types.
Whether you have to subdue someone or make a clothesline....knowing the knots and having the right rope is key.


----------



## SGT E

Wrong post...Damned Bourbon!


----------



## SGT E

Robie said:


> Ordered this:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FNR72...olid=IH32B8C2C34C&coliid=I1W13ZZANRD6QM&psc=1


Get a buncha rechargable NI-MH batteries and one or two of these...

Universal Solar Powered Battery Charger > AM FM Radios > Batteries & Chargers | C. Crane

https://www.amazon.com/C-Crane-11-in.../dp/B001BKS3Z2

Check out reviews...I love my two and may buy another!


----------



## Robie

SGT E said:


> Get a buncha rechargable NI-MH batteries and one or two of these...
> 
> Universal Solar Powered Battery Charger > AM FM Radios > Batteries & Chargers | C. Crane
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/C-Crane-11-in.../dp/B001BKS3Z2
> 
> Check out reviews...I love my two and may buy another!


I'm using a La Crosse charger and Eneloop batteries. They all are AA and AAA.

What kind of bourbon?


----------



## warrior4

Did an inventory of my emergency food. This mainly consists of Mountain House freeze dried meal in a bags. Nice to know exactly how many I've got which will give me an idea of about how long they can last.


----------



## Prepared One

Got 3 buckets of dry goods in mylar and added to those to existing stock, almost finished re-organizing the back tool room so it is more efficient and increase capacity. Picked up 30-06 and 5.56 at a decent price. Sharpened my Machetes and a couple of knives. I noticed while moving tools around in the tool room I had no sledge hammer so that's on the list.


----------



## csi-tech

I just bought 500 rounds of PPU/PRVI .308 ammunition to feed the Century C-308 battle rifle. 289.00 delivered from AIM Surplus in a .50 cal. ammo can. 

Next stop: whoever can sell me a DS Arms 21" Voyager FN FAL and 10 of the associated magazines before January. CRAP! Now I need 500 more rounds of .308.


----------



## csi-tech

Can we sticky this? I'm tired of trying to locate this thread every time I buy something (and that is often).

Sasquatch, get off your hairy ass and sticky this. I know sticky and hairy asses don't mix, but it's sort of a metaphor. 

I hope they pay you alot to take this abuse.


----------



## csi-tech

And even if you don't sticky this. I still don't believe you exist. The coniferous forests in my old Pacific Northwest stomping ground in the Rogue River valley of Oregon can't support a breeding population of hominids. I have been hunting and in the woods of the Southeast for decades and guess what?...... I have yet to see you or catch you on a trail camera. I don't care what Jeff Meldrum and Melba Ketchum say. They are goofy. 

You are little more than a manifestation of people's irrational fears when they are alone in the woods, in an unfamiliar place and they see or hear something that they can't explain.


----------



## Prepared One

I see Sasquatches all the time! Granted, it's usually after I am halfway through a bottle of JD. The Squatch for some reason, is leading a Hippopotamus around on a rope with a monkey on his back that's wearing a stove pipe hat and a dress, but again, half a bottle of JD.


----------



## SAR-1L

Just provided training to two of my regular students.

The information side was "Abduction Conditions of Captivity"

The practical side was ground fighting for purpose of rape prevention.
I gotta give props to these ladies for having the balls to let a 250lb 6'4" guy
push and pull them around, and put them in compromising positions.

Plus side for them is they get to beat on me lol.


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

SAR-1L said:


> Just provided training to two of my regular students.
> 
> The information side was "Abduction Conditions of Captivity"
> 
> The practical side was ground fighting for purpose of rape prevention.
> I gotta give props to these ladies for having the balls to let a 250lb 6'4" guy
> push and pull them around, and put them in compromising positions.
> 
> Plus side for them is they get to beat on me lol.


So basically you're a big teddy bear lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Seven One

Picked up a few more 33 lb bags of dog food. Hey, my best buddy has to be prepped too.


----------



## SAR-1L

tuffy_chick_13 said:


> So basically you're a big teddy bear lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are a criminal you don't want to meet this Teddy. lol 
I go from over sized plushy to grizzly in the drop of a grocery basket.

But yeah if you are trying to learn safety for yourself or family I make it a point
to ensure you feel safe, no lie though have done some stuff to get the nerves rattled
for them, so they get used to the shock of unexpected aggression.

I do believe in a confidence building vs fear motivated training environment.


----------



## Conroy85

Got a new knife for the BOB
Also 5days worth of water for the family and around 4days of food, all stored in the store.


----------



## Conroy85

Two Seven One said:


> Picked up a few more 33 lb bags of dog food. Hey, my best buddy has to be prepped too.


Can dog food last a long time or you need a special brand?


----------



## Two Seven One

Conroy85 said:


> Can dog food last a long time or you need a special brand?


I have a 75 lb lab/mix. That's a lot of can food for a big dog even considering 1/2 to 1/4 can a day minimum. The brand of dry food I buy him has a best by date of Nov 2017 as of my recent purchase. A 33 lb bag lasts about a month. So those bags rotated out and replaced as eaten will last a while.


----------



## dmet

Since my house is all electric, last Monday I ordered a propane heater and a propane stove. Now I will stock up on propane. Today, I have used my dehydrator for the first time. I dehydrated hash browns for future meals in a jar/breakfast casserole/scrambles.


----------



## sideKahr

I didn't do any prepping at all today. How do you like them apples! :laugh:


----------



## dmet

sideKahr said:


> I didn't do any prepping at all today. How do you like them apples!


Isn't looking at this site....prepping? (planning ahead/researching/finding useful information) :vs_smirk:


----------



## phrogman

I rotated some water jugs and added a Swiss Tech multi tool to my edc.


----------



## phrogman

Robie said:


> Broke out my copy of this and the practice ropes:
> 
> All The Knots You Need - Lee Valley Tools
> 
> I know how to tie a few by memory but not enough.
> Also have to get some more good rope...some of various types.
> Whether you have to subdue someone or make a clothesline....knowing the knots and having the right rope is key.


There's an app called useful knots and it's free for those that want to save a few bucks.


----------



## jimLE

the app i have on my nook,is called knots 3D.it not only shows each knot it has,but it's animated.in which it shows me how to tie each one.it sure has come in handy a couple of times..


----------



## Slippy

jimLE said:


> the app i have on my nook,is called knots 3D.it not only shows each knot it has,but it's animated.in which it shows me how to tie each one.it sure has come in handy a couple of times..


(Slippy pulls out his notebook entitled "Things we never would have said 30 years ago" and writes..."the app I have on my nook...):vs_laugh:


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Moved into a new house about a month ago. It has a good size basement and I have my own prepper room in it. Any ways, I finally got around to filling up the water barrels and 5 gallon cans. We now have 132 gallons of water on reserve.


----------



## Operator6

500 more rounds of Aguila Rifle match ammo. I'm buying mine from Academy sports. It's quality pew pew ammo.
They limit me from buying more so I just drop in when I'm in their area.


----------



## Operator6

Installed a security sensor in my gun " safe " to insure that my security system Can't be armed without it being locked. It can be shut but not locked. Just having it shut will not satisfy the circuit. Insures wifey doesn't make a mistake.....


----------



## Robie

Ordered a Fiskar 36" splitting ax from Amazon.
I have a Wetterlings...but having two can't hurt.

I am impressed with what I see on the Fiskars.


----------



## SOCOM42

A 48 pack of AA batteries and a case of TP today, never enough TP.


----------



## 6811

Installed a 2 and 6 meter Ham radio antenna on the roof.


----------



## acidMia

More batteries! And price checking while on a trip through Costco with a friend. I don't have a membership but if their prices really are that much better than I can get at the local grocery store, I may consider it.


----------



## inceptor

acidMia said:


> More batteries! And price checking while on a trip through Costco with a friend. I don't have a membership but if their prices really are that much better than I can get at the local grocery store, I may consider it.


That's where we do the majority of our shopping. It's worth it. They even have sales every month. We really do watch the sale items closely.


----------



## SAR-1L

Attended an all day Multi Housing Crime Prevention Training.
Continue to develop connections in my community.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Hey Guys, i am actually starting a neighbor watch in my town. Only a select few make it


----------



## Kahlan

I got this exact same bag, fully loaded as a gift. The contents alone would cost a fortune totaled up. Definitely a great addition.


----------



## troyp47000

Filled another 30 cal ammo cam with 5.56 plus some. Using that new enduron powder. 
Got a few more cases of bottled water to store.


----------



## weatherman

Bought 20 cans of King Oscar mackerel fillets and 10gallons of water. Waiting for a sale on wine to beef up my supply


----------



## Slippy

MikeyPrepper said:


> Hey Guys, i am actually starting a neighbor watch in my town. Only a select few make it


Count me in Mikey!

Oh wait, you're in NJ and my guns aren't allowed. My bad, carry on...:vs_wave:


----------



## Two Seven One

Amazon delivered today. I made an order based on some suggestions I've read here to add to my tool set.


----------



## weatherman

Two Seven One said:


> Amazon delivered today. I made an order based on some suggestions I've read here to add to my tool set.


Forgot the banjo and compound bow. Carry on nothin to see here.


----------



## Two Seven One

weatherman said:


> Forgot the banjo and compound bow. Carry on nothin to see here.


I don't need a banjo, but if I ever do maybe I can borrow yours when you are done with it.


----------



## weatherman

Good one.......


----------



## SittingElf

Transplanted my Moringa Tree seedlings to the garden. 
Checked on my papaya younglings....growing phenomenally well!
Snow peas sprouted in the Root Pouch for winter harvest.

Purchased 60 Root Pouches of various sizes. (Much better than plastic or clay pots...and they air prune)
Installed chlorine filters on all my outside water spigots.
Submitted my Pool Enclosure extension plan to my HOA Architectural Board. (That's where my new Aquaponics system will reside)

Made arrangements to have my new 3/4 acre property that borders my house bush hogged for the undergrowth. Bamboo planting next, and some more wicking beds.

Today was all about Farmer Elf! (Stay tuned for my new YouTube channel as I build out. Space Coast Garden.)


----------



## SAR-1L

Acquired a hollow core door and solid core door to dissecting and turning into a classroom tool
for helping people understand the construction of doors in their home.
Not only for home security but also for escaping abduction.

Of course I also teach them if it is drywall construction you can simply go through the wall itself if you can't defeat the door.


----------



## A Watchman

SAR-1L said:


> Acquired a hollow core door and solid core door to dissecting and turning into a classroom tool
> for helping people understand the construction of doors in their home.
> Not only for home security but also for escaping abduction.
> 
> Of course I also teach them if it is drywall construction you can simply go through the wall itself if you can't defeat the door.


(A Watchman measures his chest and mid section and thinks ........ whatca talking about Sar?)


----------



## SAR-1L

A Watchman said:


> (A Watchman measures his chest and mid section and thinks ........ whatca talking about Sar?)


Watchman I am 6'4" and 260lbs I am no dainty fellow and I can fit between the wall studs without touching, my chest and stomach spine to sternum
is not more than 12 inches even in straight length front to back.

If that is the case then you probably have the body mass and strength to kick out one of the studs as the construction is not designed for a the stress of horizontal force.
Generally nails are used vs 3 inch screws like the doors, so your studs will be weaker to brute force and likely fail at one end or
another after a couple of kicks, if not then you could likely force overload the board in the middle.


----------



## 8301

A Watchman said:


> (A Watchman measures his chest and mid section and thinks ........ whatca talking about Sar?)


So Watchman,,,, Do you qualify for a Dickie-Do award?


----------



## A Watchman

John Galt said:


> So Watchman,,,, Do you qualify for a Dickie-Do award?


Naw, but its closer than I would like it to be ...... but let me check again just to make sure.


----------



## A Watchman

SAR-1L said:


> Watchman I am 6'4" and 260lbs I am no dainty fellow and I can fit between the wall studs without touching, my chest and stomach spine to sternum
> is not more than 12 inches even in straight length front to back.
> 
> If that is the case then you probably have the body mass and strength to kick out one of the studs as the construction is not designed for a the stress of horizontal force.
> Generally nails are used vs 3 inch screws like the doors, so your studs will be weaker to brute force and likely fail at one end or
> another after a couple of kicks, if not then you could likely force overload the board in the middle.


Yep, I ain't no dainty feller either, our weight is the same and I am 6'1. Pretty sure I could kick through a door if I needed to.


----------



## SAR-1L

A Watchman said:


> Yep, I ain't no dainty feller either, our weight is the same and I am 6'1. Pretty sure I could kick through a door if I needed to.


Especially a hollow core door. You could probably punch through one actually.


----------



## 8301

A Watchman said:


> Naw, but its closer than I would like it to be ...... but let me check again just to make sure.


I was hoping you'd ask what the Dickie-Do award was so I could post what it was. 
Just having a little fun on the forum tonight.


----------



## A Watchman

John Galt said:


> I was hoping you'd ask what the Dickie-Do award was so I could post what it was.
> Just having a little fun on the forum tonight.


Gee John, what in the world could bestow the honor of the Dickie-Do award? (A Watchman decides everyone on the forum deserves in on the joke, so he plays along)


----------



## 8301

A Watchman said:


> Gee John, what in the world could bestow the honor of the Dickie-Do award? (A Watchman decides everyone on the forum deserves in on the joke, so he plays along)


Dickie-Do awarded is presented as a bronze plak for those whose bellies protrude further out than their dickies do.

If you haven't seen your dickie past your belly in several months you qualify for the award.


----------



## SGG

John Galt said:


> Dickie-Do awarded is presented as a bronze plak for those whose bellies protrude further out than their dickies do.
> 
> If you haven't seen your dickie past your belly in several months you qualify for the award.


Better?


----------



## Operator6

So far this Am.....one hour in the gym then hit the streets for a 2 mile fast run. 

Organizing my ammo room.


----------



## 8301

Been working on small improvements to the solar system. Now that the mini-split is up and running off the solar system the solar system is holding but it gets a bit close on cloudy afternoons, especially l if I run the well a lot. Added 2 more panels (final wiring will happen this evening after the sun stops powering the panels), improved the lightening protection, and am gathering materials to expand the battery bank so I can run the AC after 9pm without overly draining the current battery bank which was a little small to begin with.

a thought for anybody who has solar and an electric fence. An electric fence is basically a giant lightening antenna so you need to get the fence off the solar system.


----------



## spork

Picked up a 3 piece spark plug socket set for $1 at a garage sale. Then I repaired my chainsaw (bad primer bulb) and my weed eater (bad primer bulb also). Cut up the last of the hack berry that has been sitting out back. Waiting till it gets cooler to split it all. On a side not, I picked up 5 packs of 3 different kinds of primer bulbs to have spares for my chainsaws as well as a bunch of different size fuel lines for repairs in the future. Seems the primer bulbs only last so long, and for the price, it's worth having extras around. A chainsaw is absolutely useless with out that $1 part. Make sure you have plenty on hand!


----------



## SOCOM42

spork said:


> Picked up a 3 piece spark plug socket set for $1 at a garage sale. Then I repaired my chainsaw (bad primer bulb) and my weed eater (bad primer bulb also). Cut up the last of the hack berry that has been sitting out back. Waiting till it gets cooler to split it all. On a side not, I picked up 5 packs of 3 different kinds of primer bulbs to have spares for my chainsaws as well as a bunch of different size fuel lines for repairs in the future. Seems the primer bulbs only last so long, and for the price, it's worth having extras around. A chainsaw is absolutely useless with out that $1 part. Make sure you have plenty on hand!


Spork, you are right, they both turn to shit after a while.

Change the tank filter pickup at the same time you change the line.

keep some spark plugs on hand also.


----------



## Smitty901

More like prep of the year. things are getting serious. Taking the steps needed to more on to a new adventure in life. Fully retired for good. Like all things there are many steps to being prepared.


----------



## SittingElf

Decided that with the back and forth 500 mile trip that I do about twice a month between our permanent home, and where my wife is stationed with my son, my Armada SUV is costing too much in gas...even at $2.00/gallon (10.5 to 15 MPG). So I'm keeping it for hauling big stuff and a trailer, but I went out and bought a new Scion iE today. Gets 33 city, 42 highway, and 37 average. The vehicle has a LOT of really nice features, and doesn't feel "cheap". $17k out the door, incl fees, title, and tags! Nice car to add to our Nissan Armada Platinum, and Nissan Rogue. Donating our 2000 Toyota Rav4 that was used by our nanny to charity for the tax deduction. 500 miles now for about $30 in gas!


----------



## SGT E

I got LUCKY in KENTUCKY! Wife said I needed some new boots for the winter (I ran the snowblower last year in tennis shoes and jeans for almost 4 hours at -22 before she caught me) Cold doesn't bother me much...So I don't complain and we head to Cabelas...No boots I like....Walk through the store looking and she would normally say get outta here before you spend to much...she finds Hornady Z max 55 grain bullets for the 5.56...reminds me..."Is that what you been looking for all this time?" Of course I say yes and she tells me to buy two since they are on sale....1000 55 grainers to put back with the 80 k I already got hid.......We walk through powder and its on sale 22$ a pound so she says...Aint that the powder you been looking for?(CFE-223) and I say yea but I've already spent to much.....Well the woman loves a sale so she sticks 16 pounds in the buggy...who am I to complain?...so we head to Sportsmans Warehouse....Cheap boots...No thanks...walk through store and she gets about 4 bags of Hickory and Cherry Traeger grill pellets....we walk back through reloading and she looks at primers and says..."That the primers you been looking for?" (CCI 400's, Small rifle) I said yea but I'm ok for now...The woman picks up 5 k primers and tosses em in the buggy...I bout have a heart attack and tell her don't be tossing that stuff!....she pays for it and we leave.....Got home and find a great pair of Chippewa's for 350$ and I told her no but the damned woman clicked buy anyway.......Great Day! I just ordered a pair of Irish setters and two pairs of LINED firehose pants from Duluth Trading Company and didn't say a word LOL!

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-pants/work-pants-for-men/34513.aspx?processor=content


----------



## SGG

Marry her?


I'm not the marrying type. I'm simply asking


----------



## spork

*Rice Rice Baby*

Finally got around to bagging up the 400lbs of rice I bought earlier this month. This batch is meant for ultra long term storage and probably won't get rotated out. It was put in 5 gal. mylar bags with o2 absorbers instead of the smaller 1 gal. bags I normally use. I have lots of other items stored to help flavor and mix things up a a bit, but rice is definitely the cheaper part.

For anyone interested in the break down - 
Rice was $148.96 (400lbs in 25lb bags at Sams)
Food grade Buckets with lids were $80 at Lowes (you could save a couple bucks if you used regular buckets instead of food grade, I prefer the food grade because they'll have other uses later if needed)
5 gal. Mylar bags with 2000cc o2 absorbers were $21.99 for 10. It took 12 buckets and I bought 20bags and absorbers through amazon for $43.98.

So for about $255 I stored 400lbs of rice. That's 645,120 calories or 215 days of food based on a heavier calorie intake of 3000 calories a day. I know that you can't survive on only rice, but it is a cheap filler food to mix with bouillon, chicken, beef, vegetables or whatever else you have stored up.

I also bagged up about 40lbs of sugar in mylar. The remainder of the 50lbs I bought will go into the kitchen for regular use.


----------



## Operator6

spork said:


> Finally got around to bagging up the 400lbs of rice I bought earlier this month. This batch is meant for ultra long term storage and probably won't get rotated out. It was put in 5 gal. mylar bags with o2 absorbers instead of the smaller 1 gal. bags I normally use. I have lots of other items stored to help flavor and mix things up a a bit, but rice is definitely the cheaper part.
> 
> For anyone interested in the break down -
> Rice was $148.96 (400lbs in 25lb bags at Sams)
> Food grade Buckets with lids were $80 at Lowes (you could save a couple bucks if you used regular buckets instead of food grade, I prefer the food grade because they'll have other uses later if needed)
> 5 gal. Mylar bags with 2000cc o2 absorbers were $21.99 for 10. It took 12 buckets and I bought 20bags and absorbers through amazon for $43.98.
> 
> So for about $255 I stored 400lbs of rice. That's 645,120 calories or 215 days of food based on a heavier calorie intake of 3000 calories a day. I know that you can't survive on only rice, but it is a cheap filler food to mix with bouillon, chicken, beef, vegetables or whatever else you have stored up.
> 
> I also bagged up about 40lbs of sugar in mylar. The remainder of the 50lbs I bought will go into the kitchen for regular use.


You put a lot of thought and info into this post. I appreciate your time Sir.
@spork @Cricket


----------



## csi-tech

A can of diesel that I used to clean up the BOL. Along with some bottled water to keep me hydrated. It is bloody miserable today.


----------



## dmet

Spork's 400 pounds of rice puts my 25 pounds of rice to shame...lol (I'm impressed!)

Separated and vacuum sealed 10 pounds of pinto beans yesterday and 25 pounds of rice today (jars and food saver bags). A few other odds and ends were added to the slowly growing closet stockpile last weekend... salt, spices, yeast, flour, canned meats, dehydrated hash browns...


----------



## spork

dmet said:


> Spork's 400 pounds of rice puts my 25 pounds of rice to shame...lol (I'm impressed!)
> 
> Separated and vacuum sealed 10 pounds of pinto beans yesterday and 25 pounds of rice today (jars and food saver bags). A few other odds and ends were added to the slowly growing closet stockpile last weekend... salt, spices, yeast, flour, canned meats, dehydrated hash browns...


Every little bit counts. There have been plenty of times I couldn't put much of anything into my stores, but occasionally you get the opportunity to make a big dent. Its a balance of regular day to day life, and making sure you're ready for tomorrow. 25lbs of rice is still a lot of rice. Keep it up!


----------



## A Watchman

Inventoried the ammo stock. Made a list to order the gap.


----------



## baldman

Hid another 55 gallon drum of supplies in a different brush pile.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

baldman said:


> Hid another 55 gallon drum of supplies in a different brush pile.


Just make it accessible in winter time. It sucks in winter here in Michigan.


----------



## baldman

Most definitely. Brush piles of pine and spruce work well ,and can be a winter shelter all in its self.


----------



## baldman

I love the winters here.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

baldman said:


> I love the winters here.


Thin the herd and keep them going south.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Couple of weeks ago, I installed an 18' ladder Deer stand. Placed some salt blocks and feeder blocks out back. Today I installed a hanging deer corn feeder. Ready for deer hunting, Sept. 17-18, Michigan has the liberty hunt for disabled veterans and youth hunters. Me and my oldest son are heading out. He got a spike last year. His first deer.


----------



## 8301

Got some subsonic 22lr ammo. While I don't have a suppressed .22 it is a lot quieter than regular 22 ammo and my goal will be to minimize noise and light around the property. It's only got 94 ft/lbs of energy but plenty of power for animals up to about 20 lbs. in hunting situations.

Since I have plenty of power to keep electrical things like lights, radios, and the refrigerator running for years I've also been giving a lot of thought to minimizing light escaping from the house.

Now if I could only come up with a way to minimize the smell of smoke from the wood stoves. I already make a point of always keeping some split wood around and if things ever go bad I plan to run the chainsaw and other noisy things like mad the 1st week so that after a week or so when people begin to grow desperate we can shut down and play "the grey man". Think of our property as a porcupine, hard to see but very prickly if you get too close.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Check out Walmart and other stores. They are starting to clearance out summer items for the fall. I just bought a bunch of Tiki torches for $1.00 each. The Citronella oil was $4.00 for a large container of around 4 quarts. Cast iron stands were a couple of dollars and the push in the ground stands were $1.00. All the bug repellents were on clearance also.


----------



## baldman

Material General I agree they should all south toward Florida Cali and Texas.


----------



## sideKahr

Ordered some freezable storage food: canned brown bread, pilot crackers, canned bacon. I need to rotate the food out of my car emergency kit and get ready for the snow.


----------



## Coastie dad

Having a civil conversation with operator 6.

Teaches me to compartmentalise and be at peace with myself no matter the stimulus. Chakras moving into alignment.......breathe....breathe.....


----------



## spork

Decided that I was going to go shoot today, so I built a pvc target stand real quick last night. Took maybe 20 minutes. It's very similar to this one except I attached my cardboard using zip ties. 







We shoot out in a pasture/dry creek so there isn't really a permanent shooting area so a nice portable target that we can pack up and bring with us came in extra handy. We'd been using election signs in the past, but I wanted something a little bigger this time and a little taller off the ground since the grass was pretty tall in some areas. The wife fired both the MAS 49/56 in .308 and the AR15 as well as her little concealed carry Sig P238. All went well and we had a good time. When we were done she learned how to disassemble, clean, and reassemble all of them.


----------



## acidMia

I've been putting together some 72hr food kits.. just simple things, quick single packs from the grocery store. Each day pack so far contains an instant oatmeal pack, hot chocolate, a granola bar, instant noodles, sesame snacks, an apple sauce cup, smoked mussels and a 500mL bottle of drinking water.. all things dated to September 2017 and beyond, but also things I typically would eat on any given day so rotation will happen.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

spork said:


> Decided that I was going to go shoot today, so I built a pvc target stand real quick last night. Took maybe 20 minutes. It's very similar to this one except I attached my cardboard using zip ties.
> View attachment 22761
> 
> We shoot out in a pasture/dry creek so there isn't really a permanent shooting area so a nice portable target that we can pack up and bring with us came in extra handy. We'd been using election signs in the past, but I wanted something a little bigger this time and a little taller off the ground since the grass was pretty tall in some areas. The wife fired both the MAS 49/56 in .308 and the AR15 as well as her little concealed carry Sig P238. All went well and we had a good time. When we were done she learned how to disassemble, clean, and reassemble all of them.


Check out this video. I made this stand for the family and it works perfect for military/law enforcement style targets.


----------



## reartinetiller

*Yep got it.*

Got a new Ruger Mark 111 target pistol. Roy


----------



## SGG

A few cheap items


----------



## Real Old Man

In the last two weeks; Planted our fall veggies - cabbages; ordered and got a Hammond GameGetter for my 30-30; received a solar powered battery charger, found a box of 60 AA alkaline batteries for less than $15.00; and got a six month supply of shaving soap.


----------



## SOCOM42

Pulled down the tower, getting ready to install a new 80-10 meter vertical antenna, plus a new North-South dipole for 40-20, 1/4 wave..


----------



## SOCOM42

SGG said:


> A few cheap items


SSG, the tuna salad stuff scares me, I don't like putting that kind of stuff up, short shelf life and bag integrity.

I like the smoked oysters though.


----------



## SGG

SOCOM42 said:


> SSG, the tuna salad stuff scares me, I don't like putting that kind of stuff up, short shelf life and bag integrity.
> 
> I like the smoked oysters though.


It says good til Dec 2017...stuff like this never stays on the shelf too long, I usually snack and replace every 2-3 months
Appreciate the heads up!


----------



## A Watchman

Ummm SGG I couldn't help but notice the pic of your girlfriend in the post above ........ uhhhh maybe time to rotate her?


----------



## SGG

A Watchman said:


> Ummm SGG I couldn't help but notice the pic of your girlfriend in the post above ........ uhhhh maybe time to rotate her?


Hahaha took me a minute


----------



## Robie

With the storm that went up the east coast last week (kind of), I grabbed my weather radio only to find out the instant NOAA part of it did not work. AM and FM worked fine but I bought the cheap Emerson years ago for the weather.

So....I got out the also cheap Cobra walkie-talkies and programmed both of them to broadcast NOAA with the push of a button. 

I bought these to mainly use for communication on job sites...looking for water leaks, etc.

After joining this forum, I now have determined I should keep them charged and maintained for emergency use also.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I ordered this set of five 5 1/2 mil Mylar bags with 2000cc Oxygen absorbers and a free bonus 10 500cc Oxygen absorbers. (5) 5 Gallon GENUINE Mylar Bags ? 5 1/2 MIL ? (5) 2000cc Oxygen Absorbers

This is there website: Pack Fresh USA Keep in mind that these are made in the USA with free shipping.

I bought 5 5gallon food grade buckets at Walmart. They even said food grade on them. They were around $2.76 each. I could not find lids that had a rubber O ring that would seal the bucket so I later checked Home Depot and found food grade lids with O rings for $1.65 or something like that.

A good way to tell which plastics are food grade is to check out this article: How to Identify Food Grade Buckets: 4 Steps (with Pictures)

Once I get the Mylar and 02 absorbers I'm going to package up some rice, mashed potatoes, beans and I still have to decide what else to package.

I got the thicker Mylar for just in case, extra strength, I have to re use it, I had to take it out of the bucket for some reason, etc.. I wanted food grade buckets for redundancy. I can use for food later without Mylar or to use it for storing water.


----------



## PAPrepper

Robie said:


> With the storm that went up the east coast last week (kind of), I grabbed my weather radio only to find out the instant NOAA part of it did not work. AM and FM worked fine but I bought the cheap Emerson years ago for the weather.
> 
> So....I got out the also cheap Cobra walkie-talkies and programmed both of them to broadcast NOAA with the push of a button.
> 
> I bought these to mainly use for communication on job sites...looking for water leaks, etc.
> 
> After joining this forum, I now have determined I should keep them charged and maintained for emergency use also.


That's a great idea and I found that preparing for blizzards in Buffalo seeded this mindset for me and led me down the path I am on.

Personally I researched reloading 30-06 as a prep this week.


----------



## spork

Went shooting last weekend and used up about 60-70rnds of .308 so with the wife's blessing (since she shot most of it) I received 1000rnds in the mail today. Gotta love the FedEx Fairy. Now I just need to find some place to put it.


----------



## PAPrepper

Gotta love a wife like that!!


----------



## SOCOM42

Got the three thousand 9MM I ordered today.

Worked on installing the vertical HF antenna, will take a few days to get it on the tower.

Re-arranging the shack, moved the EMP proof guard receiver (Collins 392) into it.

Added a new TNC computer to the packrat RS232.


----------



## Robie

Refurbishing an old axe.
New handle....filing down some mushrooming done by a city-slicker friend I took camping who didn't know any better....
Will once again be a useful tool I'll be proud to own and use.


----------



## spork

Fixed the last of the chainsaws today. New primer bulb and fuel line. Need to get some new air filters and plugs ordered for all the saws to have for spares. The real question of this whole repair is why is it that I simply can't remember to put my gloves on before I get blisters. I've always hated this little saw. It has a mean kickback when trying to get it started. Always has. This saw is going into the storage shed with a pair of gloves on top! Hopefully that will remind me next time...


----------



## 8301

spork said:


> Fixed the last of the chainsaws today. New primer bulb and fuel line. Need to get some new air filters and plugs ordered for all the saws to have spares.


Get some spare chains. Yes, You can resharpen but I never can get the teeth "factory sharp".


----------



## spork

John Galt said:


> Get some spare chains. Yes, You can resharpen but I never can get the teeth "factory sharp".


I have a few spares, but sharpening them is one of those skills I just haven't mastered. I've tried, but I suck at it. I need to find someone that is good at it and get a little hands on training.


----------



## Slippy

spork said:


> I have a few spares, but sharpening them is one of those skills I just haven't mastered. I've tried, but I suck at it. I need to find someone that is good at it and get a little hands on training.


I agree X10! My Stihl Farm Boss is a helluva good saw but for small jobs I'm looking at the Oregon battery powered chainsaw with self sharpening ability. Anybody got a review on it I would appreciate it.

https://www.oregonproducts.com/pro/products/cordless/CS300_chainsaw.htm


----------



## Robie

spork said:


> I have a few spares, but sharpening them is one of those skills I just haven't mastered. I've tried, but I suck at it. I need to find someone that is good at it and get a little hands on training.


This may or may not interest you.
I subscribed to this guy's website a few months ago and have become addicted to his videos.

Here is one on sharpening a chainsaw blade but it does require 12 volt power....


----------



## MaterielGeneral

spork said:


> I have a few spares, but sharpening them is one of those skills I just haven't mastered. I've tried, but I suck at it. I need to find someone that is good at it and get a little hands on training.


Yeah, me too. I suck at sharpening my chainsaw. Anybody know of any really good YouTube videos? Now that you mentioned it John, I will get a couple spare chains, just for if the SHTF.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Robie said:


> This may or may not interest you.
> I subscribed to this guy's website a few months ago and have become addicted to his videos.
> 
> Here is one on sharpening a chainsaw blade but it does require 12 volt power....


I guess I spoke to soon. Lesson learned, look further down the thread line for videos.


----------



## Robie

I have 4 chains for mine and get them sharpened from a retired Marine about a mile from me....$6.00 each. Of course, that does me no good in a SHTF scenario....

One more thing to learn and bone up on.


----------



## Slippy

1000 rds Federal Hydro Shok .45 acp 230 gr.
2 bags of Kingsford Charcoal
4 packs of 6 ct. toothbrushes
4 pck of dental floss
2 large boxes of strike anywhere matches
24 1lb bags of pool shock


----------



## A Watchman

Bulk ammo orders in 9mm, 380, 270, 22LR 12gq
More emergency survival candles
More long term food stores


----------



## dmet

I've been out of the net in the land of no Internet for the last couple weeks. Went back home to Louisiana, my dad was having some health issues. So my prep while I was there was stocking up on some Tony's Cajun seasoning and "slap yo mama" Cajun seasoning.


----------



## dmet

Oh and the best prep of all, hearing that my parents are totally on board and are starting to prep too.


----------



## shooter

yesterdsay went to a gun show picked up some primers and 223 ammo, Today spent the day cleaning up my basement and reorganizing my preps.


----------



## Sasquatch

Canned my first vegetables today. Fingers crossed I did it right.









Was only a practice run so I only did a couple.


----------



## inceptor

Sasquatch said:


> Canned my first vegetables today. Fingers crossed I did it right.
> 
> View attachment 23802
> 
> 
> Was only a practice run so I only did a couple.


That's a really good start :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Robie

Sasquatch said:


> Canned my first vegetables today. Fingers crossed I did it right.
> 
> View attachment 23802
> 
> 
> Was only a practice run so I only did a couple.


Pressure cooker or water bath?


----------



## Sasquatch

Robie said:


> Pressure cooker or water bath?


Water bath


----------



## Robie

Sasquatch said:


> Water bath


Chicken.....:devil:


----------



## Sasquatch

Robie said:


> Chicken.....:devil:


Haha. I own a pressure cooker.


----------



## Sasquatch

Sasquatch said:


> Haha. I own a pressure cooker.


That should've read I *don't* own a pressure cooker.


----------



## Robie

Sasquatch said:


> That should've read I *don't* own a pressure cooker.


Oh man...now I have to take my "like" away.

Pressure cookers make some cheap cuts of meat cutable with a spoon.

Handy gadgets.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Continued my Nuclear preps. I ordered a bottle of Potassium Iodate KIO3 170mg Anti Nuclear Radiation 60 Pills.

1 Bottle Potassium Iodate KIO3 170mg Anti Nuclear Radiation 60 Pills | eBay

If your not familiar with Potassium Iodate then check out the CDC link below.

https://emergency.cdc.gov/radiation/ki.asp

If you noticed these pills are 170mg and the suggested dose for an adult is 130mg, so you could use a pill cutter and trim the pills a little (40mg worth). There is also 60 pills. Other brands for around the same price offer about 30 pills, so your getting double the quantity.

When I get some more extra cash, I plan on ordering another bottle or two later.


----------



## troyp47000

Found some 5.45x39 ammo. 
Grabbed a few cases of bottled water.


----------



## spork

Bought 2 Coleman 5 piece aluminum mess kits on clearance at Menards today. They had a bunch of camping equipment on clearance and the mess kits were like these https://www.amazon.com/Coleman-5-Piece-Aluminum-Mess-Kit/dp/B0009PUR4A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1473978715&sr=8-1&keywords=coleman+5+piece+aluminum+mess+kit






They're destined for our big bug out bags.


----------



## troyp47000

1k 55gr projectiles
5lbs of enduron 4166
11 30rnd ak 74 mags
308 lower
Plan to go through food inventory and go bags on my next day off.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

New front axle u-joints on zj, drive shaft u-joints are next. 3.73 gears, towing package. Thinking about a 3" lift.


----------



## Prepared One

Ordered some more medical supplies, tourniquets, Israeli bandages, gauze, etc. Going to pick up 5.56, 30-06, 9mm today on sale. I will get some range time in this weekend as well as add canned goods and put some more dry goods in Mylar.


----------



## 8301

Replenished my caffeine gum supply. I figure that if SHTF happens there will be many boring watches late at night.

But what really has me excited is the remote electronic coyote caller I ordered. The coyotes have been decimating the local fawns and I've been popping one every now and then at night but they tend to stay too far back in the woods for regular success. I need to get them out of the woods this caller can be set 150+ yds away with 75 different calls (more can be added) so I can mix things up a bit. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005A3FWNW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2GJA5U61FKKCM

Many hours of good target practice is on the way.


----------



## A Watchman

1skrewsloose said:


> New front axle u-joints on zj, drive shaft u-joints are next. 3.73 gears, towing package. Thinking about a 3" lift.


Body or suspension?


----------



## inceptor

A Watchman said:


> Body or suspension?


Should be body. Suspension would raise the center of gravity.


----------



## spork

Walked 8.75 miles this morning. I'm working on loosing weight (down from about 230 to 204lbs right now) and also wanted to see how bad it would be if all my other plans failed to get home from work (about a 25 mile trip). It was a cool 58 degrees when I headed out about 7am so it made for a great day to walk. My plan was to walk 10 miles stopping for a short break half way through. I made it to about 6 miles before I had a good place to rest, took a 5 minute break and kept going. Wife called so I cut things a bit short and made it 8.75 miles. It took just short of 3 hours and was able to maintain a fairly steady 3mph walk time including my 5 minute break. At the 10 mile mark I probably would need to stop for 10min or so and maybe have a light snack before I went much further. I'm not sure my body would've done very well anything over 15miles. Maybe I'll try it again another day when I have more time. I'd love to try the full 25 miles some time, but I'm not there yet (unless I had no other choice). Figured it would probably take me 10hours or so if all went smooth with the only delays being some breaks here and there. This would be my very last option, but if I can't get myself into shape, I'd have to stay put.


----------



## inceptor

Ordered a Berkey today.


----------



## mjheinz1

Using my new Battle Ropes 15 minutes per day for the last 2 weeks. Yesterday ordered 5k of 40 from SGoogle.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Took back about two months of returnable bottles for deposits to Walmart and bought these lights:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/LED-Portable-Motion-Secuity-Light/46683961

When I got home I tested them in my dark basement to make sure they work and to see how bright they are. I was impressed they are pretty bright. The LED lights are 450 lumens. I am going to put these in storage in my prepper room. If and when the SHTF or more like a WROL event then they will go on my perimeter facing outwards. Some one sneaking up will get lit up. Then LP's/OP's can take appropriate action. I plan on getting more as time goes on. They take 3 C batteries each, you just have to stock up on those. I already have a hefty supply of C's but now I have to start getting more.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Dick's Sporting is having their fall deer hunting slug sale - the Federal Truball is reduced to $3.98/pack of 5 .... Federal has a rebate going for $10 on a 4 box purchase .... can't go wrong for less than $1.50 a box ....

https://sporting.myonlinerebate.com/11012/


----------



## Operator6

So far....

Ammo
25 rnd .308 magazines
AR lower grip


----------



## sideKahr

Got a whole buncha corned beef hash in cans, cheap.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

A Watchman said:


> Body or suspension?


Want to go with suspension lift. Looking for more wheel travel and articulation. Body lifts don't provide more ground clearance, plus the hassles of linkage, steering etc, problems.


----------



## spork

Today my prep was again exercise and planning. Saturday I walked 8.75 miles in just under 3 hours. Today I chose to go the same route on my mountain bike. I ended up going a bit further at 9.47miles in 59minutes. No record breaking pace, but for an out of shape guy like me it really helps to visualize the time and effort it will take to get from work to home without a car. No break this time around but I was ready for one and probably would stop at the 10 mile or so mark. The wind was about 15mph and the temp was much warmer today and was right at 90 degrees when I headed out. I know with much more certainty that I could make it the 25 miles home on my bike, and wouldn't be totally useless for the next several days. Recovery on Sunday from the walking was tough but manageable. 25 miles would've made me absolutely useless for several days and not sure it would've done me much good to be home if I couldn't move. Gotta keep up with the walking and biking...I just might need to do it someday for real. (I sure hope not!)


----------



## 1skrewsloose

And to add to that a #25 ghb or bob, A lot of folks who push pencils all day are going to be sol.


----------



## SOCOM42

Still working on putting the HF vertical antenna on the tower.

Can only work on it for a short time each day, other things need to be done.

Bought two refillable BBQ lighters and a cylinder of fuel to add to the ones I already have.


----------



## preponadime

We went and collected a couple 5-gallon buckets of Hazelnuts, hung some corn up to dry for seed next year, reloaded 100 rounds of 308


----------



## 8301

I prep to support those I love, not just to keep my sorry ass breathing so the following prep counts for this thread.

Revised my will today. Fine tuning things since it's been 6 years since I updated my will.. Prepping is preparing "just in case". I don't believe in updating things like this too often but wine, women, and song have changed my finances a bit.

In GA a self prepared will is legal so no lawyers paid as long as I have two solid witness signatures. I also updated the notes for my executor with accounts and passwords ect. Having been the executor for several estates now I understand how important these things are.


----------



## Prepared One

Well, It being ragweed season and my sinuses going insane on me it occurs to me I have no meds in my prep plans so I will start researching and storing sinus medication long term. Going to pick up 5.56 and 9mm ammo today and work on getting more dry goods in Mylar this weekend. Going to reorganize and add some medical supplies I ordered to my med kit here at the house. Also going to pick up a new med kit bag for the house to help organize and transport in emergencies. Will get some range time in Sunday morning before I leave for New Orleans on business. Oh yea......football, cold beer, and BBQ!


----------



## 8301

Prepared One said:


> Well, It being ragweed season and my sinuses going insane on me it occurs to me I have no meds in my prep plans so I will start researching and storing sinus medication long term.Going to reorganize and add some medical supplies I ordered to my med kit here at the house. Also going to pick up a new med kit bag for the house to help organize and transport in emergencies.!


I'm fortunate in that I have an oddball closet in the bathroom with more space than we need so... One shelf holds bulk bottles of things like Tums, Advil, and allergy meds neatly lined up in rows. This makes it very easy to keep track of how much of each item we have and to rotate since the goal is to have enough to last the group 1 year of lousy food and hard labor. Another shelf holds things like Ace bandages, soft splints, ect once again making it easy to keep track of inventory.

Do you really want to go a year without some sort of antacid? How about dealing with less than clean water and questionable food without Imodium or Pepto to settle your gut???, especially if your toilet may not be working?


----------



## Prepared One

John Galt said:


> I'm fortunate in that I have an oddball closet in the bathroom with more space than we need so... One shelf holds bulk bottles of things like Tums, Advil, and allergy meds neatly lined up in rows. This makes it very easy to keep track of how much of each item we have and to rotate since the goal is to have enough to last the group 1 year of lousy food and hard labor. Another shelf holds things like Ace bandages, soft splints, ect once again making it easy to keep track of inventory.
> 
> Do you really want to go a year without some sort of antacid? How about dealing with less than clean water and questionable food without Imodium or Pepto to settle your gut???, especially if your toilet may not be working?


Oh I have all that other stuff stored in my preps. I just smooth ass forgot to include allergy meds. Just goes to show you tho, no mater how well you think you have things covered your going to leave something off the list. Glad I caught this one because ragweed kicks my ass.


----------



## Operator6

John Galt said:


> I'm fortunate in that I have an oddball closet in the bathroom with more space than we need so... One shelf holds bulk bottles of things like Tums, Advil, and allergy meds neatly lined up in rows. This makes it very easy to keep track of how much of each item we have and to rotate since the goal is to have enough to last the group 1 year of lousy food and hard labor. Another shelf holds things like Ace bandages, soft splints, ect once again making it easy to keep track of inventory.
> 
> Do you really want to go a year without some sort of antacid? How about dealing with less than clean water and questionable food without Imodium or Pepto to settle your gut???, especially if your toilet may not be working?


Be careful with anti diarrheal medications. They can prevent you from getting rid of the offending bacteria or virus allowing it to grow.

I read a story about that a long time ago. Boy was at a scout cook out and ate a under cooked hamburger. The next day they were leaving on vacation but the boy was sick......so they stopped at a store for meds.......long story short the kid died and they contributed some of the cause to the meds keeping him from getting rid of the bacteria.

I'm certainly not a Dr though.


----------



## A Watchman

Operator6 said:


> Be careful with anti diarrheal medications. They can prevent you from getting rid of the offending bacteria or virus allowing it to grow.
> 
> I read a story about that a long time ago. Boy was at a scout cook out and ate a under cooked hamburger. The next day they were leaving on vacation but the boy was sick......so they stopped at a store for meds.......long story short the kid died and they contributed some of the cause to the meds keeping him from getting rid of the bacteria.
> 
> I'm certainly not a Dr though.


Well ....... did ya at least stay in a Holiday Inn last night?


----------



## shooter

Hit the range today, put 80 rounds though my Npap and had a good group at 50 and 100 yards, Also took out my new Cmmg MK3 AR 10 and had a bunch a failure to eject issues so now I am going to have to fix that. Also hit Costco, they had ammo cans 1 50 cal and 1 30 cal for 19.99 so I grabbed 4 along with some canned goods and some steaks for dinner...


----------



## Alohamora

Bought 7 gallons of distilled water. 
Bought some body wash, hand sanitizer, diapers, TP, and non perishable food. All with coupons!
Hubs bought a book on HAM radio operations.


----------



## Robie

Ordered some reusable zip ties (never knew they existed), more paracord and got my refurbished (a little) Kelly Works ax back from a professional sharpening.

Started working on my Boy Scout hatchet. Need to make a sheath for it.


----------



## SOCOM42

Dropped a 110 foot high tree and cut it up.

Also dropped a few in the 30-50 foot high and diced them up also..

Now I can start tomorrow putting up the new Cushcraft HF vertical antenna.

A pain working alone, but use to it.

Below is a catalog picture.


----------



## Annie

I'll be clearing out a closet that holds old clothes and toys so I can use it for food storage.


----------



## spork

Walked a little over 10 miles this morning. Nice cool morning and even saw a couple deer along the way. Got myself a little dehydrated this time out and after resting at home I found myself light-headed. The app I use to track my distance (Endomondo) says I should've hydrated with 40 oz of water and I definitely didn't drink near that much. Probably didn't help that I set out on an empty stomach also. Lessons learned. That said, while I'm sore, I'm actually doing better than last weekend. Maybe if the weather is good I'll wear my GHB and a full load of water next weekend.


----------



## Slippy

No preps today...Depleting the last of the case of Sky Vodka. Adding it to Arizona Ice Tea Arnold Palmer Tea and Lemonade. Yeah the calendar says "FALL" but the temperature still says Vodka+Tea/Lemonade Mix=Refreshing elixir...

How 'bout some football, NASCAR and the Tour Championship? God Bless DVR's..


----------



## Annie

Got my workout in, then learned how to convert a regular toilet into an emergency toilet

For this project need to buy:
-more duct tape
-more trash bags
-more bleach
-kitty litter (who'd a thunk that!)


----------



## Annie

Ordered more beans (8lbs) and the spices to fix them up. When they arrive, the beans'll go into mylar bags w/ the oxygen absorbers.


----------



## Operator6

Up at 3:30 for a 1 mile swim and a 2 mile run just to get the blood flowing. 

Going to get some range time today and maybe some gun shopping.


----------



## 8301

Operator6 said:


> Up at 3:30 for a 1 mile swim and a 2 mile run just to get the blood flowing.


OP6,,, you are a glutton for punishment. I also got up about 3:30, recycled some beer and back to bed for me!


----------



## Boss Dog

SOCOM42 said:


> Dropped a 110 foot high tree and cut it up.
> 
> Also dropped a few in the 30-50 foot high and diced them up also..
> 
> Now I can start tomorrow putting up the new Cushcraft HF vertical antenna.
> 
> A pain working alone, but use to it.
> 
> Below is a catalog picture.
> 
> View attachment 25642


No radio club buddies to help? It's a time honored tradition to have an "antenna raising".


----------



## SOCOM42

Boss Dog said:


> No radio club buddies to help? It's a time honored tradition to have an "antenna raising".


NO, no club buddies, do not belong to any, a loner anyways.

I have a few friends, who are not radio related type friends that I communicate with,

one who lives in Florida now was on the other end of the 20 meter test today.

We have been friends since 1963.

A couple others are like minded prepper types, not the metroturd types I have met at events.

It is now up, checked the SWR on the elements in case it needed any fine tuning, did not.

Tomorrow I will crank it up to its final height and set up the guy wires. if it does not rain.

Pushed 900 watts into it on 20 meters without anything worth mentioning coming back down.


----------



## Annie

Going to get my workout at the Y and a 1 1/2 mile walk with the dog. Put back more water: 5 gallon container in closet and 4 cases under bed.


----------



## Operator6

Just finished an hour weight workout and 30 minute walk. Packing gear and more gear for a trip. 

Have a great day.


----------



## whoppo

back from a week at the mountain retirement property, where we:

- Added another 100 watt solar panel
- Added two more 105 Ah AGM batteries
- Raised an outside, omni-directional, 12dBi WiFi antenna
- Deployed the first remote security video camera (HD, PIR motion sensing, directional WiFi, 24Ah battery w/ solar charger) watching the private road about 1/4 mile from our property. 
- Drank a lot of good beer
- Listened to the bears 'hoot'


----------



## Targetshooter

whoppo said:


> back from a week at the mountain retirement property, where we:
> 
> - Added another 100 watt solar panel
> - Added two more 105 Ah AGM batteries
> - Raised an outside, omni-directional, 12dBi WiFi antenna
> - Deployed the first remote security video camera (HD, PIR motion sensing, directional WiFi, 24Ah battery w/ solar charger) watching the private road about 1/4 mile from our property.
> - Drank a lot of good beer
> - Listened to the bears 'hoot'


looks like you had a great week , lucky you .


----------



## Annie

Costco today. Putting back 4 of the Lb canned Hanover Garbanzo Beans and 50 Lb of the Long grain rice. 

40 min workout.


----------



## A Watchman

Lights, batteries ..... The darkness expands and is coming.


----------



## spork

Took another of my walks yesterday, this time with my GHB. It weighs in @12.5lbs (with water). I got a late start by about 2 hours so I only went 6 miles. It was still a good walk. It's been awhile since I took a walk with my pack and had to do some readjusting of straps along the way. I guess I must look more like a hobo/homeless man when wearing my pack because I don't get near the "hellos" and "good mornings" that I normally get along the trail. Or maybe it's because its been a week since I shaved... I guess it's time for an experiment. Do I not blend in and look friendly because of the back pack, or because I'm not clean shaven, or both?


----------



## Illini Warrior

spork said:


> Took another of my walks yesterday, this time with my GHB. It weighs in @12.5lbs (with water). I got a late start by about 2 hours so I only went 6 miles. It was still a good walk. It's been awhile since I took a walk with my pack and had to do some readjusting of straps along the way. I guess I must look more like a hobo/homeless man when wearing my pack because I don't get near the "hellos" and "good mornings" that I normally get along the trail. Or maybe it's because its been a week since I shaved... I guess it's time for an experiment. Do I not blend in and look friendly because of the back pack, or because I'm not clean shaven, or both?


most likely - first rule of urban survival - don't engage the street people - in any way - not even eye contact


----------



## Annie

Put back half-gallon of vacuum sealed dehydrated garden eggplant and another half gallon of garden zucchini. Getting another workout in at the Y in an hour or so.


----------



## acidMia

Made photocopies of some IDs.
Picked up a battery booster for the car.


----------



## A Watchman

acidMia said:


> Made photocopies of some IDs.
> Picked up a battery booster for the car.


Atta Girl Mia, keep on moving forward with the document storage ...... I'm watching ya!


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

I picked up an O-light S1 Baton. I've become a bit of a flashlight geek. I am good on firearms for the moment and doing some other preps and I wanted to start carrying a flashlight on me everyday. Never done it before and I always carry at least a pocket knife. So I went looking for the better compact models and found this. It's pricey, but I found a good package deal for the light, a charger, and two lithium rechargables.









Here is a youtube review. I have to say it's pretty good so far. Tonight I went out and hunted Creepy Clowns for a good half hour. Scared the beJesus out of a heard of teenagers screwing around over at the middleschool. I asked them if they had seen any clowns. LOL.


----------



## Fish

I ordered a Caldwell AR15 Mag Charger and it came in today along with 3 more AR magazines. Seems to work pretty good. Definitely beats the heck out of doing it by hand. Anyone else have any experience with one of these?


----------



## Annie

I finally bought my treadle sewing machine! It's a 1928 Singer Class 66. Now I'll be able to sew when the lights go out. Picking it up this weekend. I'm so excited!


----------



## whoppo

Batteries and Optics this week...

144 Duracell ProCell AA's
144 Duracell ProCell AAA's
16 4th Gen Eneloop AA's
A backup Nitecore DIGI-4 charger

and a new toy for an old toy... a Holosun / Primary Arms HS503G-ACSS sight for the AR/P... absolutely LOVE the ACSS reticle!


----------



## Prepared One

Picked up 5.56 and 30-06 ammo along with a couple of rolls of razor wire. Added can goods, candles, and batteries.


----------



## Annie

Put back 2 half gallon jars of white flour, 4 whole wheat, 1 sugar, 1 dehydrated eggplant.


----------



## 8301

Some people here have discussed ways to tell accurate time long after SHTF.

I found a 400 Day Anniversary clock made in '55 that wasn't working last weekend and gave $40 for it. A little research into how it worked and $15 worth of parts and it's now keeping accurate time. The beauty of these clocks is that they only need to be wound once a year. I never remember to keep my old schoolhouse clock wound (needs winding every 3-4 days) so it's not a good choice for long term time accuracy.


----------



## acidMia

Picked up a binder, dividers and page protectors yesterday for the photocopies of IDs. Today, collected insurance policies, will, and finance statements to include. Made a list of other items I'll need to track down, and a rough index to organize it all.
Also tested the battery booster yesterday. It failed. Or rather - I failed. I need to practice patience with these things. Did much better today! I can start my car all by myself, don't need no stinkin' passerby.


----------



## Operator6

I picked up two bricks of .22LR. (1,000 rounds) @Denton has convinced me that we are at the brink of nuclear war. Just imagine trying to get some .22lr once that sparks off......:vs_wave:


----------



## Denton

Operator6 said:


> I picked up two bricks of .22LR. (1,000 rounds) @Denton has convinced me that we are at the brink of nuclear war. Just imagine trying to get some .22lr once that sparks off......:vs_wave:


I wouldn't worry about ammo if I were you. Mobile/Pensacola area will be smoked.


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> I wouldn't worry about ammo if I were you. Mobile/Pensacola area will be smoked.


Scary thought but I agree with op6. It's better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## bigwheel

I went to the sports grill and tried to talk commie liberals into voting for Trump.


----------



## Annie

25 Lbs kitty litter. Not for a cat; for human potty purposes.


----------



## 8301

Annie said:


> 25 Lbs kitty litter. Not for a cat; for human potty purposes.


Think I'll be taking my business outside if it comes to that but then I don't live in a city.


----------



## dmet

Did some sorting and rearranging today. Found a new location to store preps too. While sorting, I found 1 bag of beans and 1 bag of rice that didn't hold their seal, so I've resealed them.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Yesterday I filled two 5 gallon gas cans with 4.5 gallons of ethanol free gas. Here is a locator website: Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada Why 4.5 gallons? I wanted to leave room for expansion.


----------



## whoppo

Built 2 AWG cables to replace the old 8 AWG ones that connect the battery box to the travel trailer at the mountain retirement property. Installing them this weekend while we're up there winterizing the place.

Also adding another game cam and another wireless security cam package (cam, directional antenna, external battery and solar panel)


----------



## Robie

Got these today...

*General Metal Tin Craft Storage Box Survival Kit and Multi-Purpose Container, Lot of 5*

Not sure what I'm going to use them for but...handy to have.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01ICSFZK6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## acidMia

Put together a very small, very basic first aid kit.. added to the go bag.


----------



## Kevin

I spent some time rehearsing in my head how I will beat up anyone who tries to rob me or hurt me or my wife. I got really tired after thinking of that for too long so I took a nap.


----------



## 8301

Off topic as hell but thought I'd throw this topic here.

After seeing several friends get crunched on their bikes the last few years I've gotten to where I don't like taking my lady friend on the long winding rides we've done for years because I worry for her in an accident. I still ride plenty when it's just me and she still wants to ride but,,, So I owned 2 Fiat Spiders long ago, lots of fun on the twisty roads but a bit underpowered and loud with the convertible top up but,,, the idea is to leave the top down and sling the curves so... I'm going to look at a '79 model on Saturday. Rebuilt engine, new seats, door panels and top, new clutch and carburetor changed for a bit more power (stock it is 88 hp and weighs 3200 lbs) $4750. 








Wish me luck!


----------



## csi-tech

A Finnish M39 Mosin Nagant.


----------



## stevekozak

K


John Galt said:


> Off topic as hell but thought I'd throw this topic here.
> 
> After seeing several friends get crunched on their bikes the last few years I've gotten to where I don't like taking my lady friend on the long winding rides we've done for years because I worry for her in an accident. I still ride plenty when it's just me and she still wants to ride but,,, So I owned 2 Fiat Spiders long ago, lots of fun on the twisty roads but a bit underpowered and loud with the convertible top up but,,, the idea is to leave the top down and sling the curves so... I'm going to look at a '79 model on Saturday. Rebuilt engine, new seats, door panels and top, new clutch and carburetor changed for a bit more power (stock it is 88 hp and weighs 3200 lbs) $4750.
> View attachment 27082
> 
> 
> Wish me luck!


Not a prep, but definately a cool little car!


----------



## Prepared One

Going to do some work this weekend on water storage, adding more water purification and filters. adding more dry goods / can goods, and will pick up some more 5.56, 45, and 9mm ammo. Going to go through my supplies and make note of any needs or shortfalls. The clock is ticking.


----------



## Operator6

Still recovering from surgery, walked 5 miles.

I've only taken 3 pain pills in
Three days. Doing well...


----------



## Annie

Cleaned and dried the squash seeds for next year. Went to Costco and put back tuna, chicken and salmon packs.


----------



## spork

Sealed up 70lbs rice and got 3 little propane cook stove burners https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004LUZCQM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Redneck

Today I added 4 more pails of hard winter wheat to the stores... plus another 5 lb can of baking powder. Also added 2 of the large bags of Sam's Club baking soda and 4 gallons of vinegar. Another pail of powdered milk was due in also, but didn't come in prior to my leaving work.


----------



## SGT E

Added several thousand empty lake city cases (New)...Several thousand Primers....Several thousand 75 Gr Hornady match bullets for my new 16 inch Bull Varminter AR build I finished a couple weeks ago


----------



## jandoe

stevekozak said:


> K
> Not a prep, but definately a cool little car!


You know.....if you had to get out of Dodge ASAP, being it's a pre 1980 car, it might run if we were to experience an EMP. Are you sure this car isn't part of your preps?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8301

jandoe said:


> You know.....if you had to get out of Dodge ASAP, being it's a pre 1980 car, it might run if we were to experience an EMP. Are you sure this car isn't part of your preps?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


It is, but electronic ignitions in some form started showing up about 1976 so many if most 1980 cars have some electronics controlling the engine.


----------



## Gaffer57

Finally got a deep-cycle battery and plug in charger for my ham radio. Now I am not limited to hooking it up to my vehicle battery to use it. I now need to get a good solar battery charger, any suggestions?


----------



## Steve40th

Started reading my Navy SERE manual. I truly beleive that if SHTF etc, it will be 2-3 weeks before it becomes a real life "The Road". After the hurricane I saw how stupid people were. Lazy, unprepared, liberal minded, entitlement minded people are dangerous and will get desperate..


----------



## acidMia

Took the go bag out for a pretty good test run this weekend. 45lbs packed, trekked over 20 miles. 35F overnight. Got some rain on the way out. 

Top 3 Takeaways
I need more practice with my fire starters.
Ascend is preferred over Smartwool. 
A backpacking tent would make life easier. 

Overall a pretty good weekend!


----------



## watchin

The weather was pretty wet this weekend, so I just relaxed and dried and vacuum sealed a few things from the garden and reloaded.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SGT E

I bought 200 pounds of Tannerite in half pound charges...you never know when you need to lift a tree stump or destroy a beaver damn....If I have no limit on finances...how much should I put back?


I bought 14000 7.62 tracers that are magnetic....has the penetrator inside. I have about 12,000 5.56 Tracers that are magnetic with the penetrator inside... American reloading.com I dont care if they light....they are hell on an engine or a sandbag....Got Penetrator's?


I also bought 140 pairs of Wool Carhart Socks for a buck a pair for barter...people gonna love me in the winter!...even if SHTF don't happen I can unload these and make a profit!


----------



## SOCOM42

Cleared branches that would be obstructing the new 20/40 meter wire dipole I will be putting up in a week.

This one is facing N/S for use on a guard channel, also as a MAINSAIL alternate.

Can also use it on 20 meters to talk to a friend living in Florida.


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

Well my prep for the last few weeks has been to do all my physical therapy and to start going to the YMCA and to try and keep filling up my emergency funds. I know I will be printing out some of the articles on here and maybe some of the threads. And I will have to soon make a list of all my blankets and winter clothes and see what I'm missing. Oh and I need to redo my car kit and update it for winter. Should be able to do most of that today if not tomorrow morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tango

Went to nearby Wal Mart and scored some CCI Stingers.
Haven't seen those in many moons.
Also picked a few things for the pantry.

Just returned from a vacation in the mountains, cool weather and turning trees. Not a real prep, just good for the soul.


----------



## Operator6

tango said:


> Went to nearby Wal Mart and scored some CCI Stingers.
> Haven't seen those in many moons.
> Also picked a few things for the pantry.
> 
> Just returned from a vacation in the mountains, cool weather and turning trees. Not a real prep, just good for the soul.


You definitely found the unicorn with those stingers. Nice score


----------



## 3percent

Been a while since I posted, so I will post on what I did over the past few weeks.

Found a hell of a deal on ERbars at a local bargain outlet place. Got 35 of the 2400 calorie bars for 3 bucks a pop. Would have bought more, but I bought them all! Tasted one too. Not bad!

LGS had a good price on MagPul G17 mags and picked up a few.

Monthly generator and portable stove shake down. Everything still works.

Wife and I have gotten more serious about our physical discipline as we had gained a few pounds. We are still way more healthy than most of our peers. Neither one of us are "fat" but damn middle age is catching up!

Rotated some of the liquids out of our first aid chest.

Put my 44 inch printer to use and have been downloading and printing USGS topo maps of the area. Doing it on Tyvek and laminated paper. Y'all need some maps?


----------



## Gaffer57

A local grocer is having a case lot and bulk sale so I picked up two 25lb. bags of white flour, plus a couple of storage buckets and lids. Put the flour into the buckets in Mylar bag with oxygen absorbing packs. 25lbs. of flour doesn't quite fill a five gallon bucket so I added another five lb. bag to each one for 30 lbs. each. Total cost was about $13 per bucket and these should store for many years.


----------



## sideKahr

I have just a pittance to report compared to some of you hardcore guys. Another 100 rounds of .223 Rem FMJ put back.


----------



## Gaffer57

I forgot to mention previously that this past weekend I participated in an Emergency Radio Communications (ERC) exercise put on by four of the LDS regions here in eastern Idaho. This is part of the church's effort to be ready in case of any disaster that causes a widespread communications failure. I recently bought my first ham radio (about a year after getting my technicians license)and to prepare for this excercise I finally got around to buying a deep cycle 12v battery and charger to provide emergency power. I am a strong believer in prepping on a community basis and effective post SHTF communications is a vital part of that effort.


----------



## 3percent

Just finished up an ammo inventory as I sold off one of my rifles and all the ammo with it. 

Weekly check on both vehicles to ensure they are in good working order.

Restocked some supplies that are not "critical" but could become needed at a moments notice.


----------



## Maol9

Wifey and I picked up on 1800 CCI 40gr Copper Round Nose at Wally World at .06 per rnd.


----------



## Prepared One

Had a couple of minutes between appointments so I wheeled in to Academy and picked up 150 rounds of 5.56, 100 rounds of 45, and 50 rounds of 9mm. Doing my final research on the SR-762. This is high on my list and I want to pull the trigger on it before the bitch takes office. This weekend I am going to work on organizing my stores and put more dry goods in Mylar.


----------



## A Watchman

Prepared One said:


> Had a couple of minutes between appointments so I wheeled in to Academy and picked up 150 rounds of 5.56, 100 rounds of 45, and 50 rounds of 9mm. Doing my final research on the SR-762. This is high on my list and I want to pull the trigger on it before the bitch takes office. This weekend I am going to work on organizing my stores and put more dry goods in Mylar.


Any research you want to share?


----------



## Prepared One

A Watchman said:


> Any research you want to share?


I have not heard a lot of negatives on this rifle. Are there better more accurate 308's? Yep. But this one seems to offer reliability, fair accuracy, ( I am no Annie Oakley anyways ) light weight, easy maintenance, and in the AR10 platform offers utility and familiarity at a pretty good price. ( Between $1,400 and $1,600 is what I am seeing ) I think @Denton has a pretty good opinion of the rifle as well. I looked at the C308 as well but it's heavier and has had issues in the past. They may have resolved them but decided against it. Cant beat the price of about 6 or 7 hundred bucks tho.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Been working this whole week on prepping a mid-size water filter system. Buckets, sand, gravel and activated charcoal. Pretty much everything is on-hand, but in the process of cleaning everything right now.


----------



## csi-tech

A jar of Happy Campers for the RV Black and grey water tanks, some awesome little LED camping lanterns and an M-39 rifle from Classic Firearms. I also bought a a 640 round, sealed tin of Tulammo 7.62X39 and a box of 20 Remington Core-Lokd 30-06 hunting ammo for 100.00 even (sweet deal!)


----------



## spork

Split 3-4 cords of wood (haven't stacked it yet tho). Also Finally got around to replacing the water faucet in the basement and bought a drinking water safe garden hose and filled most of my barrels I had down there. Still need some more reorganizing so I can find a good spot for the last 2 barrels to sit and not be in the way. During some regular maintenance of the car I found a read tire that apparently has a bad shock and has worn the tire pretty badly on the inside and is chopped up...bad enough one spot was showing cords. The outside tread of the tire looked ok so I ordered 2 new tires. Shocks and an alignment will also be in the near future. Just glad I caught the tire before my wife or I were stranded someplace.


----------



## Maol9

We were going to pack up base camp early as we aren't using it to hunt this year. We got everything repaired and waterproofed and then wouldn't you know it we realized we forgot Sukkot.

It started a little late this year, from Sunset Sunday October 16 to Sunset on Sunday October 23. That's what Google said anyways.

The Bible said (through Google) several things, but I liked this one best:

_Then it will come about that any who are left of all the nations that went against Jerusalem will go up from year to year to worship the King, the LORD of hosts, and to celebrate the Feast of Booths. Zechariah 14:16
_

So anyways, it looks like the Fall BBQ season will still be in full swing this weekend around here.

I love Christianity's Jewish roots. I mean what's not to like about a religion that tells it members to go picnicking and camping for a week every fall.


----------



## SOCOM42

Finished putting up the 20/40 meter wire dipole today in the rain, works great, facing north/south.

Picked up all kind of signals on 20 from Florida and Alabama this afternoon.

Now I can fix the 2 meter YAG that came down in a storm 4 years ago..


----------



## shooter

I picked up 2000 round of 62g 5,56 .

Also mounted my halosun 503c on my npap and sighted it in. 

Fixed my duck coop but my ducks have been spooked since I did it so probably no eggs for a few days...


----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> Been working this whole week on prepping a mid-size water filter system. Buckets, sand, gravel and activated charcoal. Pretty much everything is on-hand, but in the process of cleaning everything right now.


Slow sand system? I'd like to see pictures of the setup when finished.


----------



## whoppo

Spent the weekend on the mountain preparing the trailer for cold weather.
Saturday night we got hit by some serious weather with sustained winds of around 50 mph and gusts of unknown speed, but significant enough to take down one of my solar stands and destroying the three 100w panels it supported. Then woke up to about a foot of snow. Ran the generator for a while on Sunday to charge the battery bank up after running the furnace continuously for the night, but the charge rate when running on "shore power" is pretty anemic, so today I ordered enough 2awg cable, Anderson 175a quick disconnects, fuse blocks, etc. to allow charging the battery bank directly from the truck's 200A alternator as an alternative to the slow-charge generator or my now crippled solar array.

Also added two more 30 pound propane cylinders to the collection. The trailer furnace burns through a 30# tank in a couple of days in sub-freezing weather, so it's nice to have a few weeks worth on hand. Plans for a 500 gallon tank are on next spring's schedule... as are plans for improved solar panel supports


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

3 gal of crab apple vodka brewing, putting some night sights on my brother's 9mm, scrounged thru my old man's garage and found some deer netting for the garden next year along with a dozen buckets for more tomatoes next year.. bought some more heirloom watermelon seeds and they threw in a pack of cabbage seeds free..


----------



## 8301

Currently running an experiment in survival; my cat's survival that is.

Ten minutes ago the 6 month old cat yacked up a baby copperhead, First yack brought up the head and about 4 1/2" of the body. second yack brought up about 3" of tail and a mess that doesn't look to healthy. Currently cat seems happy playing with a leaf, the proof will be if the cat croaks before morning, you know how nasty a baby copperhead's bite is.


----------



## 8301

whoppo said:


> Spent the weekend on the mountain preparing the trailer for cold weather.
> Saturday night we got hit by some serious weather with sustained winds of around 50 mph and gusts of unknown speed, but significant enough to take down one of my solar stands and destroying the three 100w panels it supported. Then woke up to about a foot of snow. Ran the generator for a while on Sunday to charge the battery bank up after running the furnace continuously for the night, but the charge rate when running on "shore power" is pretty anemic, so today I ordered enough 2awg cable, Anderson 175a quick disconnects, fuse blocks, etc. to allow charging the battery bank directly from the truck's 200A alternator as an alternative to the slow-charge generator or my now crippled solar array.


Bummer about loosing the panels, I worry a bit myself when we get a strong blast of wind.


----------



## SGG

John Galt said:


> Currently running an experiment in survival; my cat's survival that is.
> 
> Ten minutes ago the 6 month old cat yacked up a baby copperhead, First yack brought up the head and about 4 1/2" of the body. second yack brought up about 3" of tail and a mess that doesn't look to healthy. Currently cat seems happy playing with a leaf, the proof will be if the cat croaks before morning, you know how nasty a baby copperhead's bite is.


Hopefully curiosity won't kill this cat haha


----------



## 8301

SGG said:


> Hopefully curiosity won't kill this cat haha


Tough kitty survived do I guess I'll have to take it to the vet to get her fixed tomorrow. I don't want to deal with finding homes for a batch of kittens.


----------



## SGG

John Galt said:


> Tough kitty survived do I guess I'll have to take it to the vet to get her fixed tomorrow. I don't want to deal with finding homes for a batch of kittens.


Definitely worth doing that. I've gotten a couple strays fixed myself. I knew my gf would make us responsible for any kittens haha

Glad the kitty is ok


----------



## SGT E

Allright...Day 4 with a new gun safe and she hasn't noticed...I had 3 in the man cave and the morning before delivery I told her I was going to rearrange everything...She has been in here bugging me about stuff a couple of times and I'm in the clear! This thing is the same 66 gun safe as the other 3...about 1200 pounds Even got it anchored to the basement floor and walls and cleaned up before she got home!

God I'm GOOOOOOD!


----------



## Annie

I ordered these: 5 Gallon White Bucket & Lid - Set of 6 - Durable 90 Mil All Purpose Pail - Food Grade - Plastic Container

Edit to add:


----------



## inceptor

Annie said:


> I ordered these: 5 Gallon White Bucket & Lid - Set of 6 - Durable 90 Mil All Purpose Pail - Food Grade - Plastic Container
> 
> Edit to add:
> View attachment 27921


I found this book by her quite useful

https://www.amazon.com/Store-This-N...477444033&sr=1-1&keywords=store+this+not+that


----------



## 8301

SGT E said:


> Allright...Day 4 with a new gun safe and she hasn't noticed...I had 3 in the man cave and the morning before delivery I told her I was going to rearrange everything...She has been in here bugging me about stuff a couple of times and I'm in the clear! This thing is the same 66 gun safe as the other 3...about 1200 pounds Even got it anchored to the basement floor and walls and cleaned up before she got home!
> 
> God I'm GOOOOOOD!


You're playing a dangerous game. Hiding things from "She who must be obeyed" can result in long nights in the dog house.


----------



## Prepared One

" She who must be obeyed. " Yea, I got one of those. I tried to sneak a new gun purchase by her once not long ago. I had left the safe open while cleaning an AR and she happens by, looks in and says " hey! IS that a new gun? " I tried to convince her I had the rifle all along and that maybe she doesn't remember it. Tried to tell her I had it even before we married. She was buying none of it. Not a word.


----------



## A Watchman

Prepared One said:


> " She who must be obeyed. " Yea, I got one of those. I tried to sneak a new gun purchase by her once not long ago. I had left the safe open while cleaning an AR and she happens by, looks in and says " hey! IS that a new gun? " I tried to convince her I had the rifle all along and that maybe she doesn't remember it. Tried to tell her I had it even before we married. She was buying none of it. Not a word.


That's funny .... she definitely has YOUR number!


----------



## inceptor

A Watchman said:


> That's funny .... she definitely has YOUR number!


Oh, and you wear the pants in your family :vs_laugh:

Yeah, we went through that too. I'd bring home a new toy, keep it stashed for a while then when she saw it I said I've had that for a while. She never did buy it and all these years later it's a running joke in our house.


----------



## watchin

I too play that game, but found quickly it's a two way street.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor

watchin said:


> I too play that game, but found quickly it's a two way street.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yessir, it is.


----------



## 1895gunner

I went scouting for opening day of deer/bear season today. You know - food in the freezer. Hopefully I fill a few tags in November/December.

1895gunner


----------



## bigwheel

Where do the Bears hang out in Georgia? If anybody say Peachtree street in Hotlanta..some of us is skeptical about that. How far are you from Miller's 
Cave?


----------



## Boss Dog

Told my sister I'd help her garden next year. She has a nice place on the river, I'm in suburbia with no room to really garden. Anyway, today this seed pack came in the mail. 
.
Well, photo pail is STILL screwed. I cannot upload anything, it just keeps running and running...
16,500 Non GMO Heirloom Vegetable Seeds Survival Garden 40 Variety Pack from "Pure Pollination".
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017YET9K6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## A Watchman

Boss Dog said:


> Told my sister I'd help her garden next year. She has a nice place on the river, I'm in suburbia with no room to really garden. Anyway, today this seed pack came in the mail.
> .
> Well, photo pail is STILL screwed. I cannot upload anything, it just keeps running and running...
> 16,500 Non GMO Heirloom Vegetable Seeds Survival Garden 40 Variety Pack from "Pure Pollination".
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017YET9K6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Everyone should have some seeds stored in their refrigerator. Great "prepared" idea.


----------



## inceptor

A Watchman said:


> Everyone should have some seeds stored in their refrigerator. Great "prepared" idea.


And if you have plenty, seeds will be a great barter item.


----------



## Annie

inceptor said:


> I found this book by her quite useful
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Store-This-N...477444033&sr=1-1&keywords=store+this+not+that


Looks good! I'm trying out their Magic Mix tonight. I'm making the cream of chicken and mushroom soups.


----------



## 8301

Spent an hour this morning shuffling food supplies around in an effort to keep things organized. Does anybody know if vinegar expires? It's got a 3 yr (from date of manufacture) date on the bottle but I don't think it ever goes bad so I moved it into the long term storage area. 
Items that expire in less than 10 years (such as cooking oil) go in a different area so I can make a point to keep them rotated.


----------



## A Watchman

I suspect it likely will lose some strength, not expire.


----------



## SOCOM42

Picked up 8 cans of original Spam and 12 cans of Hormel Corned Beef Hash today.


----------



## watchin

Got a big weekend planned. Going to take inventory and add a few things to food storage. Then work on refurbishing and recharging a deep cycle marine battery to hook converters up to. Give the generator a shake down going into winter. And finally finishing a build of an ar10, hopefully some range time, but lots to do so we'll see.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie

I need to get my 50 lbs of rice into some of my five gallon containers today. What do you figure? Two containers?


----------



## 7515

Annie said:


> I need to get my 50 lbs of rice into some of my five gallon containers today. What do you figure? Two containers?


That sounds about right 
I bag up rice into 5 lbs then put those bags into buckets with gaskets in the lids. 
I think I get five to a bucket. I haven't done rice in a while. This reminds me to check on it.


----------



## 7515

Put a cord of wood into the wood box. Now I need to split some into kindling pieces


----------



## Annie

Box of frogs said:


> That sounds about right
> I bag up rice into 5 lbs then put those bags into buckets with gaskets in the lids.
> I think I get five to a bucket. I haven't done rice in a while. This reminds me to check on it.


Thanks! Up 'til now I've been doing the rice and beans in vac sealed half-gallon jars so this way is new for me. So do you use the mylar bags for rice? I've got the mylar bags and oxygen absorbers, but read somewhere somebody said the rice can poke a hole in the bags.


----------



## A Watchman

Annie said:


> Thanks! Up 'til now I've been doing the rice and beans in vac sealed half-gallon jars so this way is new for me. So do you use the mylar bags for rice? I've got the mylar bags and oxygen absorbers, but read somewhere somebody said the rice can poke a hole in the bags.


Hey *@Annie* try these 5 mil mylar bags if you are bagging product that you are concerned about penetrating the bag. These are thick and would take some effort or great carelessness to tear.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006ICASE2/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## dmet

Found a few good items to add to my storage at the Dollar Tree this morning.


----------



## Robie

Took an old hatchet that I cleaned up and hafted into the leather shop to have a belt sheath made for.


----------



## Maol9

Been dealing with saving my security partner all day. 

Our Boxer, Raina the Warrior Princess was snake bit by a copperhead. Wifey and I have have her comfy and stable finally. Don't forget Benadryl in your preps folks.


----------



## spork

Annie said:


> I need to get my 50 lbs of rice into some of my five gallon containers today. What do you figure? Two containers?


Two 5 gal buckets should do it. You can fit about 35lbs of rice into a bucket using a single 5 gal bag or around 20-25lbs in 1 gal bags, just depends on how full the bags are or how they are arranged I pack mine in mylar with O2 absorbers and then in buckets. The stuff I rotate out is in 1 gal bags, the stuff for really long term storage is in 5 gal bags. If things get so bad that I need the long term storage, 5 gallons of rice will go quicker than you might think so I'm not worried about using large bags.


----------



## A Watchman

Magazines ...... no I ain't reading.


----------



## inceptor

A Watchman said:


> Magazines ...... no I ain't reading.


Since you're a deplorable, do you know how to read?


----------



## deserth3

Maol9 said:


> Been dealing with saving my security partner all day.
> 
> Our Boxer, Raina the Warrior Princess was snake bit by a copperhead. Wifey and I have have her comfy and stable finally. Don't forget Benadryl in your preps folks.


Out here in Utah they have a rattlesnake vaccine for dogs. It's an annual shot and it's supposed to help allot when dogs get bit.
Hope she makes it through OK.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Maol9

Thanks d3 she is laying at my feet and doing well. Her temperature, face swelling and her breathing is back to close to normal. We actually just got back from patrol, and she is nearly herself. 

Back home in Wyoming the Prairie Rattlers are very venomous but Copperheads here though bad, can be hit or miss. She only got bit in the ear but it was a young one, lot's of venom. It closed her eye and swelled her face and she broke out in hives over her entire body. She was on the edge from Anaphylaxis shock, breathing and her fever were the big worries, we knew we didn't have time to get outside medical assistance. We gave her Benadryl, aspirin and packed her in wet towels as soon as we realized what happened. Thank you for the concern and advice d3.


----------



## Prepared One

Stocked up on more caned goods, rice, and beans. Added more spices. Double checked my water storage and made sure my hand pumps are working correctly. Filled up two empty propane tanks. Picked up some more 00 buck. I will clean the PLR 16 and one of the 12 gauges today while watching Football.


----------



## Peps

Buys: this digital mag: 




Preps: I read it from front to back.


----------



## whoppo

campingsurvival.com is having another sale on select Mountain House freeze dried meals today. I generally order a dozen pouches and a few #10 cans when they're on sale and today was no exception. The DAK Hams are on sale as well, so there's a dozen of them on the way as well.


----------



## 3percent

Reinforced some of our shelves. Got a hot deal on canned soup from Kroger. The machine kept spitting out coupons every time we bought some! We normally don't buy the stuff, but we tried a can and it was pretty good.

Four mile walk. Forgot my backpack, so I had to pretend to whine about having weight added to me, lol.


----------



## 8301

For people like me who want an easy to carry deep concealment blade that you'll never leave home without.
Belt Buckle Knife - Buckle Knife Video

The blade is a little thin for chopping wood and not my favorite shape but it's decent quality and stays in the buckle when working hard.

This belongs on a EDC thread but I couldn't find one.


----------



## warrior4

*Gets up and taps the mike* Hello, my name is warrior4 and I have a confession. I have never fired an AR-15....until today that is. Got down to the range for some much needed range time and while I was there was able to use a rental AR-15. I think I've found the new thing I'll be saving money for (provided idiot gun grabbers don't ban then first that is).


----------



## SGT E

warrior4 said:


> *Gets up and taps the mike* Hello, my name is warrior4 and I have a confession. I have never fired an AR-15....until today that is. Got down to the range for some much needed range time and while I was there was able to use a rental AR-15. I think I've found the new thing I'll be saving money for (provided idiot gun grabbers don't ban then first that is).


Warrior 4 you might wanna hurry on that purchase! Time's a flyin!


----------



## whoppo

warrior4 said:


> *Gets up and taps the mike* Hello, my name is warrior4 and I have a confession. I have never fired an AR-15....until today that is. Got down to the range for some much needed range time and while I was there was able to use a rental AR-15. I think I've found the new thing I'll be saving money for (provided idiot gun grabbers don't ban then first that is).


It's like Barbie... for big boys (and girls)


----------



## Sonya

Maol9 said:


> Been dealing with saving my security partner all day.
> 
> Our Boxer, Raina the Warrior Princess was snake bit by a copperhead. Wifey and I have have her comfy and stable finally. Don't forget Benadryl in your preps folks.


 @Maol9 poor pup! I can sympathize, two of mine got bit by a baby timber rattler about a month ago.

Benadryl and also prednisone. I ended up taking mine to the e-vet because while I dosed one dog, I didn't realize the other, a coonhound, was bit until his face was swollen and he wouldn't let me give him oral drugs. He hid in a closet and I got scared, never dealt with a snakebite before and thought he might die. I had asked my vet how they treat snakebites earlier and he said steroids and antihistamines, so I make sure I have prednisone handy, my vet provides it. It can also save people in a similar crisis.

If the swelling gets real bad sometimes the flesh will develop gangrene, turn black and rot which requires surgery. Course that's assuming the victim doesn't go into anaphylaxis immediately and stop breathing.

Another one of my dogs, a scrappy little mixed breed rescue, nearly died from a bug bite due to swelling, it became a lethal crisis in about an hour, but by then she was at the vets and they dropped a breathing tube down her throat. I keep the benadryl and prednisone in the medicine cabinet with a strip of that dayglow orange tape on the bottle so it can be found fast during a panic, with dosages scribbled on the bottle.


----------



## Sonya

My local grocery stores had awesome sales this week and today I doubled my meager supply of canned meats/entrees from 2 months to probably closer to 4 now. They had a great pantry sale, one dollar a can for Progresso soups, Campbells soup, Armour chili, Bumble Bee albacore tuna, canned chicken, canned ham, El Paso refried beans etc... plus 98 cents per pound for Tyson chicken breasts! And I had about $8 in Progresso, Campbells, and El Paso coupons so that made it an even better deal.

Then I went to the feed store and bought 100 lbs of wheat, 50 lbs of whole corn, chicken feed and 2 packs of chicken antibiotics (water soluble antibiotics for livestock won't be available after the new year, so buy them now!). Then bought 4 bags of dog food.

I got worried when I realized my back tires were bulging because the trunk was so heavy, but we made it home in one piece and I feel so darn prepared!


----------



## PrepperLite

This little baby came in the mail today  ... cant wait to mount it


----------



## Slippy

:bow::bow: Slippy like!



PrepperLite said:


> View attachment 28185
> 
> 
> This little baby came in the mail today  ... cant wait to mount it


----------



## SOCOM42

Finished putting up the last antenna for this year.

This one is for my HF receiver in my shop, lost the other in an ice storm last winter.

All the long wires now float and will come down without breaking if iced up in bad weather.

Each one's elements is counter weighted to keep proper tension.

The wire is now fine stranded copper 10 gage.


----------



## Annie

Bought powered milk at LDS online store.









Scored powdered butter and eggs over at Amazon.

















luv this thread. It's so motivational.


----------



## SOCOM42

ANNIE, I need to get some stuff from them, will short time from now.


----------



## sideKahr

I ordered 48 bottles of cheap vodka from the liquor store. Delivery Friday. Trade goods.


----------



## whoppo

sideKahr said:


> I ordered 48 bottles of cheap vodka from the liquor store. Delivery Friday. Trade goods.


"trade goods" m'kay


----------



## sideKahr

SOCOM42 said:


> Finished putting up the last antenna for this year.
> 
> This one is for my HF receiver in my shop, lost the other in an ice storm last winter.
> 
> All the long wires now float and will come down without breaking if iced up in bad weather.
> 
> Each one's elements is counter weighted to keep proper tension.
> 
> The wire is now fine stranded copper 10 gage.


Do you still use lightning arrestors when you float them like that?


----------



## SOCOM42

sideKahr said:


> Do you still use lightning arrestors when you float them like that?


Yes, coax inline type mil spec, around $50.00 each with element replacements @ around $20.

They are available from Pasternack, I use "N" connectors.

When there is any storm activity and when I remember all antennas are shunted direct to ground.

Two are disconnected by habit after use.

The AP8 and R6000 verticals are kept below the trees to reduce them being a target.


----------



## SOCOM42

sideKahr said:


> I ordered 48 bottles of cheap vodka from the liquor store. Delivery Friday. Trade goods.


What size be they, mate?


----------



## sideKahr

SOCOM42 said:


> What size be they, mate?


Pints. Nicolai. Rot gut.


----------



## watchin

Have done the same, but about half is whiskey. I'm sure it will be excellent currancy. Thinking about a couple cartons of cigarettes too.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Targetshooter

Bought a new knife sharpener today and did a post on it .


----------



## Robie

A Lixada Portable Stainless Steel Lightweight Wood Stove Solidified Alcohol Stove and 26 ounce Alpine Stowaway Pot was delivered today.

Had to give them a whirl.

They will go in the BOB.


----------



## Sonya

Bought some ammo, plus hit ebay and bought some champagne yeast, dessicants for dehydrated goods, and am bidding on a sony walkman radio.

Will try making some hard cider, and maybe some fruit juice wine just for the fun of it. They say champagne yeast works fast and can easily get it up to a 15% alcohol content.

The walkman sounds hokey but after thinking about it, it seems like a good emergency radio option. Those little things run 40-50 hours off of just *one* AAA battery. Plus it is tiny enough to easily be protected in a can with foil, though grant it if an EMP hit there may not be any stations broadcasting. Especially good for folks living alone as it is nice to be able to listen to the news for a long period of time for entertainment without messing around with crank emergency radios or worrying about using up all your batteries too soon.

Also dehydrating a bunch of broccoli, peas, and green beans to be sealed up in mylar.


----------



## SOCOM42

Sonya, get about 25 feet of #18 or so stranded copper wire.

Wrap about three turns around that radio, it will triple the range or better.

Put the wire up as high as you can.

I have an AOR AR8000 hand held RCVR.

The set has a 4 foot telescoping antenna on it, I clip a 30 foot spool on it when out in the field.

I use the extension for medium and short wave on it, it will cover even 2 meter FM, but I don't use it for that.


----------



## Sonya

SOCOM42 said:


> Sonya, get about 25 feet of #18 or so stranded copper wire.
> 
> Wrap about three turns around that radio, it will triple the range or better.
> 
> Put the wire up as high as you can.
> 
> I have an AOR AR8000 hand held RCVR.
> 
> The set has a 4 foot telescoping antenna on it, I clip a 30 foot spool on it when out in the field.
> 
> I use the extension for medium and short wave on it, it will cover even 2 meter FM, but I don't use it for that.


Thanks for the tip! I don't even think the walkman's have a visible antenna, but if wrapping it around the body will work that is good to know.


----------



## SOCOM42

Sonya said:


> Thanks for the tip! I don't even think the walkman's have a visible antenna, but if wrapping it around the body will work that is good to know.


Most have a ferrite loop antenna, the signal will jump to it, though not the most efficient it will help.


----------



## Annie

Storing up more dehydrated veggies today. Also, pasta was .49c a box this week and it doesn't get any cheaper than that ever. So I bought up enough to sink a ship. Now I gotta wrap that up in the mylar.


----------



## 8301

Ou812


----------



## Sir Publius

Even though I already have at least one 6 pack in a box somewhere, I bought an extra 6 pack of lighters from Walmart for $2. Can't have too many different ways to start a fire for whatever reason. Gives me a warm fuzzy feeling seeing it sit on the shelf next to all my lanterns and candles and such. Less and less people smoke nowadays, or have a need to manually start a fire with a lighter, so they might not be on hand so much anymore. I think lighters would probably be one of those very simple, very cheap, easy to get items when things are normal that would instantly be gone from the shelves, and therefore highly prized items in a SHTF situation. Same with salt. Good for preserving meat when there's no working fridge. Also cheap as well.


----------



## Targetshooter

The wife bought a case of TP , two 300 count packs of paper plates , two 300 count packs of paper 16oz. paper cups , two cases of spam , and a bunch of spices , two cases of spring water " gallons " @ the dollar store , she has become a super prepper the last few weeks , God Bless her for that . Mathew put a scare into her about prepping .


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Last night I finally sealed the five 5 gallon buckets of mixed food and seasonings in Mylar with oxygen absorbers.* The Mylar set that I bought off of eBay included the oxygen absorbers with it so I put a 2000cc and two 500cc absorbers in each bucket.* Your supposed to wait 48 hours before you seal the bucket to make sure the Mylar sealed good.* 

When I install the lids I was thinking since I am out of absorbers to put in a hand warmer inside the bucket and then install the lid.* That way the oxygen is removed from the bucket itself. Yeah, its over kill but hey better safe than sorry.


----------



## Prepared One

Picked up 30-06, 9mm, 5.56 and 270 ammo yesterday. Fan motor on the ac unit is out so I will be working on that today. Tomorrow will be Football, BBQ, and rice and beans into Mylar and buckets.


----------



## sideKahr

Picked up some more spices for the rice/bean SHTF-diet, salt, and T.P. of course. Also got two coils of rope; never know when you might need some rope.


----------



## Maol9

Took advantage of a Walmart price drop on 7.62x51 NATO ZQ1 to $7.50/20 to the tune of 300 Rounds. Can't beat that with a stick these days.


----------



## Sonya

MaterielGeneral said:


> Last night I finally sealed the five 5 gallon buckets of mixed food and seasonings in Mylar with oxygen absorbers.* The Mylar set that I bought off of eBay included the oxygen absorbers with it so I put a 2000cc and two 500cc absorbers in each bucket.* Your supposed to wait 48 hours before you seal the bucket to make sure the Mylar sealed good.*
> 
> When I install the lids I was thinking since I am out of absorbers to put in a hand warmer inside the bucket and then install the lid.* That way the oxygen is removed from the bucket itself. Yeah, its over kill but hey better safe than sorry.


Yeah I think hand warmers in the bucket is overkill. I just use a shop vac (with a piece of nylon over the end) and suck the air out of the bag before sealing along with an oxygen absorber. They end up like bricks if I do it right.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I've finished up preparing all the parts to my gravel / sand / carbon water filter system. I also bought all the components to capture rain water (garden fence stakes, tarps and rope).

Tomorrow, I'll get online and start stocking up on food storage needs... mylar bags, oxy absorbers, vacseal bags etc.


----------



## 6811

I got a stoeger Uplander 12 gauge side by side double barrel shotgun on layaway. Next project will be single action revolvers and a lever açtion rifle. Don't know which caliber lever action since I know nothing about cowboy guns.


----------



## watchin

6811 said:


> I got a stoeger Uplander 12 gauge side by side double barrel shotgun on layaway. Next project will be single action revolvers and a lever açtion rifle. Don't know which caliber lever action since I know nothing about cowboy guns.


45 long colt are great in both revolver and rifle. 2 guns, 1 caliber. I know you could get .357 in both too.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maol9

6811 said:


> I got a stoeger Uplander 12 gauge side by side double barrel shotgun on layaway. Next project will be single action revolvers and a lever açtion rifle. Don't know which caliber lever action since I know nothing about cowboy guns.


And there are some great ones. My best advice is pick a revolver caliber (that you own) and like. 45Colt, 44Mag, 357Mag, ect. Wifey went with 357. I would go 44Mag. The old 45-70 is an original smack down round, but the basic 30-30 gets it done. Or if you want you could get a real rifle cartridge. Say a BLR in 308W, 7mm-08, or maybe a 243W.


----------



## inceptor

If I were you, I'd try a 45-70 before I bought it. I tried it once, that was enough.

45 Long Colt is a good idea but a .357 will have more ammo availability.


----------



## 6811

I'm going for a 44 special/44 mag pistols. The ruger blackhawk talo 3.5 inch barrel and the blackhawk 7.5 barrel. Now for the rifle I want something that can go atleast 500 or more yards. I just don't know which cowboy caliber can do that...


----------



## inceptor

6811 said:


> I'm going for a 44 special/44 mag pistols. The ruger blackhawk talk 3.5 inch barrel and the blackhawk 7.5 barrel. Now for the rifle I want something that can go atleast 500 or more yards. I just don't know which cowboy caliber can do that...


Ya ever watch Quigley Down Under? That was a 45-110. A 45-70 is pretty close to that with slightly less range if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## Annie

More dehydrated stuff. This time it was fruit. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I was finally able to order Nuclear War Survival Skills Nuclear War Survival Skills: Lifesaving Nuclear Facts and Self-Help Instructions 1634502973 | eBay Had to give the wife a guilt trip to do it but hey, she just ordered around $100. from Pampered Chef for her nieces fundraiser so fair is only fair.


----------



## watchin

6811 said:


> I'm going for a 44 special/44 mag pistols. The ruger blackhawk talk 3.5 inch barrel and the blackhawk 7.5 barrel. Now for the rifle I want something that can go atleast 500 or more yards. I just don't know which cowboy caliber can do that...


Defiantly a big bore then. 300 win mag comes to mind.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Publius

Picked up some aluminum tape for my Faraday cages. sideKahr had a great link in another thread that seemed to show using aluminum tape on a Faraday cage such as a galvanized metal trashcan can literally double its protection from EMP:


----------



## spork

Picked up a ton of glow sticks from walmart in their halloween clearance section. 75% off made them dirt cheap. Also got a few pallets from work this morning and I'm off to stacking firewood again.


----------



## Sonya

Just finished sealing up about 15 half gal mylar bags of veggies. Did broccoli, green beans, peas, green pepper, corn, plus some more beef heart and cooked navy beans. Will also do some spinach later today.

With all the canned meat/soups, the need to add non-canned green veggies seemed vital. Even a handful of veggies thrown into some ramen seems to make a huge difference.

Now I am going to start shrink wrapping the windows. It is getting cold here! Was in the 40s last night, made thermal curtains a few weeks ago and with shrink wrap it should keep these old leaky single pane windows tight as a drum.


----------



## Annie

Brownie mixes were on sale last week, cake mixes are on sale this week, 10 for 10 so picked up 10 of each. Pork loin was on sale last week so I froze enough for 8 quart jars and will do the canning tonight.


----------



## Dirk Pitt

On Sunday went to an all day Rifle class, running and gunning, this was NOT a sit at a bench and poke holes in paper type of class. Fire and maneuver. Very good training, I was the oldest guy there, but I kept up with the youngins' ! I was dying went I got home, hot shower and Aleeve works wonders. Sore this morning, but I will live. You can have all the food, water and other stuff in the world, but if you have no way to protect it, you are toast. I am pretty sure everyone here knows that. But you have to train with your equipment, whatever it is. You don't have to have all the go fast cool guy stuff. But, you have to be good at what you have. Going to the range weekly is great, but standing in a static position and shooting holes in paper, while good, is not realistic _training_. Run with your favorite gun and ammo (fill in that information here) then stop and engage targets, and then do it all over again from different distances etc. That is training, you find out REAL quick what works and what doesn't. In some type of real scenario you are not gong to have your range bag with you. You will have what you are carrying at any one time, figuring out what to carry, how to carry it, how much you can realistically carry, and hit what you are shooting at after running is a must have for us.

Being in shape is the number one prep for all of us. I am working on it, and I am better than I was, but still have a long way to go.

Just my .02 cents worth.


----------



## sideKahr

@Dirk Pitt Sounds like a lot of fun and a great learning experience, too. I envy you, there's nothing like that around here. I've taken pistol training where you shoot and move; I'd love to try rifle. Good show!


----------



## Sonya

Annie said:


> Brownie mixes were on sale last week, cake mixes are on sale this week, 10 for 10 so picked up 10 of each. Pork loin was on sale last week so I froze enough for 8 quart jars and will do the canning tonight.


I posted a link for some sugar coupons in the deals of the day thread, $1 or .75 cents off two bags of C&H or Dominos. Walgreen's has it on sale so it works out to $1.50 a bag, which is a pretty good price. Not sure anyone reads that thread.

Have to go there anyway, one of my bantam roosters got his foot caught in a net yesterday and had the holy hell beat out of him by the other bantam roo. Poor boy has a bloody comb and is now in the chicken hospital (aka a cat crate on top of my fridge). Need some Gentian Violet from Walgreen's for his wounds. He's now crowing in the kitchen so I think he will live.

Probably a good time to top off the gas tanks, buy some kerosene and maybe a couple of more bags of rice just in case, then pick up some beer to drown my sorrows in tonight when the election results roll in. Ugh.


----------



## Annie

Awesome thanks for the heads up on the sugar. I'll try to print it out 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Targetshooter

Got to see the doctor this morning for a checkup in how I am doing after my operation , and get weighted in to see how much more weight I have lost . Prepping for better health , the only way to live a long healthy life .


----------



## Annie

Annie said:


> Awesome thanks for the heads up on the sugar. I'll try to print it out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


Good luck with the chicken. My dog looks like he's getting some kind of eye infection and won't stop scratching with his paws. Gotta get him to the vet quick before he does more damage. Then vote.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonya

Annie said:


> Good luck with the chicken. My dog looks like he's getting some kind of eye infection and won't stop scratching with his paws. Gotta get him to the vet quick before he does more damage. Then vote.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


Give him some benadryl. Hopefully it isn't a bug bite that will cause his whole face to swell up and lead to panic. If it came on suddenly that would be my concern.


----------



## Annie

Targetshooter said:


> Got to see the doctor this morning for a checkup in how I am doing after my operation , and get weighted in to see how much more weight I have lost . Prepping for better health , the only way to live a long healthy life .


Good health to you, buddy!


----------



## sideKahr

I'm heading out to buy some birdseed. Between all the money I've spent on guns and ammo, and everything I've written about Trump's victory, I may need to attract some crow to the feeder for me to eat later.


----------



## Targetshooter

thank you , I did very good , doctor was very happy .


----------



## MaterielGeneral

A couple of weeks ago a very large branch fell and crushed the tent deer blind. About four of the fiberglass poles were broken on the frame. Yesterday I found some fiberglass poles that are meant for marking driveways or what ever in the winter time at the dollar store. After doing some cutting with the dremel tool and a cut off wheel and some serious duct tape I have it repaired. Now I just have to get it moved back to the woods.

I suck at sharpening chainsaw chains so I bought this tool at Home Depot TriLink Bar Mount Chainsaw Sharpener-BMS2000PC2 - The Home Depot It plain and simple sucks. It would not retain any of the positions. I originally wanted this Grandberg sharpening tool http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grandberg-P...3986?hash=item5d69e1a4c2:g:PEcAAOSwOyJX5VB R but my wife gave me a hard time about the price. so I went with the Home Depot sharpener. I originally watched the Grandberg on the Wranglerstar channel on YouTube. This thing looks really cool.











I guess the wife is going to wish now that she would have just let me get the Grandberg from the beginning. I might actually have some wood cut by now.


----------



## 6811

2 suppressors and 1 SBR just got approved by the BATFE. Awaiting stamps in the mail.


----------



## Piratesailor

My prep of the day was actually last week and it was the prep of the year....

voting!!


----------



## 8301

see post above


----------



## Annie

Sonya said:


> Give him some benadryl. Hopefully it isn't a bug bite that will cause his whole face to swell up and lead to panic. If it came on suddenly that would be my concern.


Thanks. It turns out it was some kind of allergy. The vet gave him a cortisone shot. It might be a food sensitivity. Switched his diet to a sensitive skin regime that costs and arm ana leg. Now I'm stuck with all the cases of his old dog food. Ugh.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie

My prep of the day was keeping up with fitness goals. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonya

Annie said:


> Thanks. It turns out it was some kind of allergy. The vet gave him a cortisone shot. It might be a food sensitivity. Switched his diet to a sensitive skin regime that costs and arm ana leg. Now I'm stuck with all the cases of his old dog food. Ugh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


It may not be from his food. You could wait a few weeks/months and if the symptoms stay gone even when he is off the cortisone try feeding him a bit of his old canned food and see if the symptoms come back.

Happy to report my little rooster finally stopped bleeding and went back with the flock. That was a big worry, if he stayed away too long the other roo may never allow him to come back. He looks beaten up but he feels much better and was thrilled to be back amongst the hens.

Also dehydrated some fresh spinach. Pretty easy to do, just peal the stems off and it dries fast.


----------



## Targetshooter

The wife got 4 more cans of coffee , 50 lbs. of sugar , 1 case of coffee creamer , and more TP yesterday , got to love her for that .


----------



## Annie

Sonya said:


> It may not be from his food. You could wait a few weeks/months and if the symptoms stay gone even when he is off the cortisone try feeding him a bit of his old canned food and see if the symptoms come back.
> 
> Happy to report my little rooster finally stopped bleeding and went back with the flock. That was a big worry, if he stayed away too long the other roo may never allow him to come back. He looks beaten up but he feels much better and was thrilled to be back amongst the hens.
> 
> Also dehydrated some fresh spinach. Pretty easy to do, just peal the stems off and it dries fast.


Yes, that's right. The vet said it could be tree pollen or dust. We'll see. In the meanwhile I'm going to keep feeding him the science diet and mix in a little of the pedigree just every so often. I actually think it's the milk bone biscuits that my mom's been slipping him. She lives with us and every time the dog goes down to visit her she throws them at him left and right. I gave her the science kibble and asked her to lay off the milk bones.

Glad to hear your rooster has improved! Please keep us posted on your birds.

My prep will be more bottled meat. Pork loin. It makes the best pulled pork sammies. I may try to take pics and start a canning thread with it. A Lil later.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberDuck

Seen these for the first time at a local military surplus and was impressed.
Just ordered a pack of 6 for $20 on ebay. 
here is a couple vids


----------



## Sonya

Annie said:


> Yes, that's right. The vet said it could be tree pollen or dust. We'll see. In the meanwhile I'm going to keep feeding him the science diet and mix in a little of the pedigree just every so often. I actually think it's the milk bone biscuits that my mom's been slipping him. She lives with us and every time the dog goes down to visit her she throws them at him left and right. I gave her the science kibble and asked her to lay off the milk bones.
> 
> Glad to hear your rooster has improved! Please keep us posted on your birds.
> 
> My prep will be more bottled meat. Pork loin. It makes the best pulled pork sammies. I may try to take pics and start a canning thread with it. A Lil later.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


Most dogs hate dry science diet. Maybe buy some healthier treats so your mom's house so she doesn't feel like she is depriving him.

Please do a canning video! I want to start canning meat but am a little hesitant. I sealed some dehydrated chicken in a jar with an oxygen absorber and the lid came loose, now I wonder if that will happen with canned goods. Grant it the mastiff "discovered" that the lid was loose so he may have been the culprit, but it made me worry about the lids staying sealed.


----------



## Notold63

My prep for today was ordering a home freeze drier. Should get it in about 10 days.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Annie said:


> Thanks. It turns out it was some kind of allergy. The vet gave him a cortisone shot. It might be a food sensitivity. Switched his diet to a sensitive skin regime that costs and arm ana leg. Now I'm stuck with all the cases of his old dog food. Ugh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


Donate the dog food to a shelter???


----------



## sideKahr

I just bought a new get home bag, which I am going to happily fill while enjoying a little bourbon. Well, a lot of bourbon.


----------



## Annie

MaterielGeneral said:


> Donate the dog food to a shelter???


Maybe. Or maybe it's time for a second dog? Heck I already have the dog food. We used to have two dogs. A female. The dog I have now liked her, but she was a real bi**h! Haha, sorry. Bad I know. Had to. But seriously....if it turns out he's allergic, I may well get another.


----------



## Sir Publius

Went to the thrift store and bought an awesome little portable toilet for only $5.00. Ya, I know, a used toilet? Actually it's brand new, and still has the tag on it! Bet it was probably at least $50 new...which is why I love the thrift store. I've looked at those toilet seats you can put on a 5 gallon bucket in the past. Those are usually $15-20. So now, I have a heavier duty one for only $5.00! It's a good thing I'm easily amused...


----------



## Maol9

Annie said:


> Yes, that's right. The vet said it could be tree pollen or dust. We'll see. In the meanwhile I'm going to keep feeding him the science diet and mix in a little of the pedigree just every so often. I actually think it's the milk bone biscuits that my mom's been slipping him. She lives with us and every time the dog goes down to visit her she throws them at him left and right. I gave her the science kibble and asked her to lay off the milk bones.
> 
> Glad to hear your rooster has improved! Please keep us posted on your birds.
> 
> My prep will be more bottled meat. Pork loin. It makes the best pulled pork sammies. I may try to take pics and start a canning thread with it. A Lil later.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


Or Mites...


----------



## 8301

RubberDuck said:


> Seen these for the first time at a local military surplus and was impressed.
> Just ordered a pack of 6 for $20 on ebay.


Just remember that YoYo automatic reels are illegal in most states. Still,,, I bought a few myself. Some are at the house and some are in my Get My Butt Home bag.


----------



## 8301

A few days late with this post but I picked up 1500 rnds of pistol practice ammo and a few boxes of 12 ga shells just before the election.


----------



## bigwheel

We finally got our official Toyoter Tundra bug out vehicle out of the body shop..from where the Warden had smacked in the neighbors parked car a few weeks back. The body shop guy was nice enough to let me keep five hundred bucks for nefarious personal use. What a nice guy huh? One of my dearly deceased old retired cop pals said the guy was the best in the Metromess of DFW. He was sure right. Now if the paint and bondo washes off in the next rain storm we aint going to be happy campers. They said wait two months to power wash it. Whats up with that?


----------



## 8301

New auto paint takes month to fully harden, especially if they can't bake the car body.


----------



## bigwheel

Gotcha. Thanks. I was sorta curious if maybe some kinda evil scheme was afoot.


----------



## Annie

Two days ago I canned 7 quarts of meat. Yesterday I put back five 5 gallon bucket of rice and beans in mylar with oxy absorbs. This morning I reorganized the food pantry. I'm whipped.


----------



## spork

Bought a new security camera system from Sams Club on sale yesterday. I've been eyeing it for awhile and I got a flier about a sale and $170 off the regular price. Samsung 16 Channel 1080p HD Security System with 2TB Hard Drive, 10 1080p Weather Resistant Cameras, and 82' Night Vision - Sam's Club. Also picked up some more pallets to finish stacking the last of my firewood for the season. I keep running out of space to stack it, but it's all completely done now except picking up some bark and scraps and such. Even had a nice warm fire last night and this morning. After getting the fire going I took a 5 mile walk to help burn off some of this wait I accidentally packed back on. Also picked the last of the tomatoes and bell peppers since we got hit with frost the last few days. It was 34 degrees this morning for my walk.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Just ordered these re usable suture needles.

11 TRI-CUT SUTURE NEEDLES for SURVIVAL KITS, TRAVELLING, HUNTING and MORE !!!! | eBay

8 MICRO TRI-CUT SUTURE NEEDLES ....FOR TRAINING, TAXIDERMY, VETERINARY and MORE | eBay

You never know how many years into a SHTF that you may need sutures. The modern ones may well be way out of date expired and fragile to use.

I also ordered some staples.

Skin Decal Wrap for New Nintendo 3DS XL (2015) cover sticker Tripping 724131033279 | eBay

I already had this stapler and remover.

Sterile Surgical Skin Stapler, 35 Wide Preloaded Staples, W/ Staple Remover | eBay


----------



## shooter

I pack about 70lbs of rice into Mylar bags, Then put 10 pounds of Quinoa into Mylar bags. Now just waiting till tomorrow to make sure the seals are good then putting them in 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## bigwheel

Good show old chap as David Niven often said in the old black and white limey movies. Now dont make us drag out Google to try to figure out what is the Quinona stuff. Hope its legal in Texas..lol.


----------



## Slippy

Nothing like a warm November day to work on the land that I own. Son1 had a day off so he, Mrs S and I worked spreading a tandem axle load of gravel in and around the barn. Then I organized the barn and cleaned shovels, rakes, picks and axes. Ordered another load of gravel to fill in the driveway to the barn and wished/prayed/danced for rain. Going on 70 days with no liquid sunshine. 80 degree in November ain't right but makes for a great cool evening. Spread another 40 lb bag of deer corn for the deer, may sit in the stand tomorrow morning and watch 'em but may not even take a rifle. 

Windows and doors open, a cool adult beverage in my hand, some cool country music playin' in the background and life is good in the southeastern US of Freakin' A on Slippy Lodge, I am a happy man.

God Bless this Great Republic!


----------



## bigwheel

Dang..sounds like yall was some busy folks around there. God Bless Texas..God Bless Sam Houston. It was a bit chilly up in Cowtown today. Guess yall must be closer to the Equator or something. Sad day in our part of da hood..our favorite nice neighbor lady from across the street had her funeral today. Age 56. Cancer is a bad old disease. Yep she was interested in prepping.


----------



## tango

Remodeled a small storage closet into a coat / storage closet.
Made more room in the pantry for more stuff.
Need more shelving.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I received my copy of Nuclear War Survival Skills in the mail yesterday.* It is an excellent book.* I defiantly recommend that you get a hard copy.* Nuclear War Survival Skills: Lifesaving Nuclear Facts and Self-Help Instructions 1634502973 | eBay

I started to look for pole saws because I want to trim some of the trees around the house area and found this Craftsman.* Sears.com It has pretty good features for an electronic model.* I don't want gas because it will not be used that often and don't want to risk the carb or other engine parts getting fouled.* Has a good warranty also, two years.* I called up my local Sears to see if they had it in stock.* They had it in stock and had it on sale/close out for $60.00.* So long story short, if you need any lawn and garden supplies you may want to do some checking for sale prices.


----------



## Notold63

Freeze-dried some food.


----------



## Sonya

Notold63 said:


> Freeze-dried some food.


Cool. How did that work out?

My veterinarian recently bought one of those and was very excited about it. I think he talked it up because I told him I was going to start home canning meat and he apparently thinks I will kill both the dogs and myself with botulism.


----------



## Prepared One

Picked up a new micro laser for my PLR 16. Works great. Not sure yet if I am going to make it a truck gun or a house gun. It's not good for long range but it's a lot of firepower for up close work. Picked up 9mm and 5.56 ammo. Received my surgical kit from Amazon along with " The Survival Medicine Hand Book " I ordered. Added can goods, particularly canned meet and chicken along with soups and hash. I am off for the rest of the week so I plan on getting some organizing done. Pantry, storage closet, and tool room are at the top my list. Of course there will be range time, turkey, football, and cold beer on tap. It's a cool 43 degrees here, may make chili.


----------



## Notold63

Sonya said:


> Cool. How did that work out?
> 
> My veterinarian recently bought one of those and was very excited about it. I think he talked it up because I told him I was going to start home canning meat and he apparently thinks I will kill both the dogs and myself with botulism.


Just follow the maintenance and freezing instructions and it works out fine.


----------



## Dalarast

Three big things: 

Picked up a hunting license in this gun unfriendly state of California.

Signed up for a bow hunting course and archery lessons....

And posted for the first time in almost a year on the forums....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NobleSKS

4 more gallons of distilled water, started new mini BOB, got me new OPMOD sling bag.









James 1:22


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Rolled a batch of 308 and 40. Showed my son how to properly cook some hard tack. Ate some hard tack i made this summer and also showed my son how to prepare it for consumption


----------



## NobleSKS

TacticalCanuck said:


> Rolled a batch of 308 and 40. Showed my son how to properly cook some hard tack. Ate some hard tack i made this summer and also showed my son how to prepare it for consumption


Do you have personal recipe? Used an online one, the finished product is like a ceramic tile. Tasty though after soaked it milk.

James 1:22


----------



## TacticalCanuck

NobleSKS said:


> Do you have personal recipe? Used an online one, the finished product is like a ceramic tile. Tasty though after soaked it milk.
> 
> James 1:22


Basically sourced online from a couple of different recipes. Went as basic as possible flour water salt cook for 4 hours until could shatter a windsheild.

I simmer broth and add them to that. After 20 minutes i quarter them and let simmer to taste. After 20 you can eat them but i like to let em get a little softer.


----------



## NobleSKS

TacticalCanuck said:


> Basically sourced online from a couple of different recipes. Went as basic as possible flour water salt cook for 4 hours until could shatter a windsheild.
> 
> I simmer broth and add them to that. After 20 minutes i quarter them and let simmer to taste. After 20 you can eat them but i like to let em get a little softer.


Well thx, that confirms what I got/did.

James 1:22


----------



## Dalarast

Picked up a used Hoyt XT 2000 MagnaTec bow this evening. Will be using it to practice and eventually to take hunting. Went cheap as I want to see how much I take into archery and bow hunting in particular.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NobleSKS

No hard tack or gear today, did make payment towards debt. But long term prep for me right now is NOT smoking cigarettes. Stopped a 20 year habit 30 days ago. Body prep. 


James 1:22


----------



## Annie

NobleSKS said:


> No hard tack or gear today, did make payment towards debt. But long term prep for me right now is NOT smoking cigarettes. Stopped a 20 year habit 30 days ago. Body prep.
> 
> James 1:22


That is so awesome! Keep up the good work! I'm working on fitness, too. Getting to the YMCA three or four times a week and taking walks with kids and the dog.

My stuff prep this week was putting back a supply of toiletries. Shampoo was on sale .88 cents a bottle, so I got a bunch, I think like about 15. I also stocked up on soap and deodorant.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kat404

Bought a pair of Canvas Combat Boots and another slingshot. 
And put some more hospital tape into my firstaid kit. 

I'm also collecting bubblewrap whenever I can. (to use as isolation over my windows.)


----------



## Sonya

Kat404 said:


> Bought a pair of Canvas Combat Boots and another slingshot.
> And put some more hospital tape into my firstaid kit.
> 
> I'm also collecting bubblewrap whenever I can. (to use as isolation over my windows.)


I used bubble wrap on the store room windows for the first time this year.

Also made thermal curtains for the other windows, just a straight curtain with 2 layers of outside material and an old blanket and mylar inside as insulation. Seems to help a lot and also blocks light. Turns out the trick is to make them lie flat against the window frame so it creates a dead air pocket, if there is a big space at the top and bottom the cold air just circulates into the room.


----------



## shooter

redid my duck coop and moved it to a new area that I want to become a waste land that will later be fertile as all heck, Also ordered 2 new sets of boots, one Under Armour and the other Timberland, will see which fits me better and keep that one.


----------



## Sonya

Finally bought a pressure cooker. Got a stainless steel 8 qt presto from Amazon. I had read pressure cookers could NOT be used to pressure can, but according to Presto the reason for that is that the FDA stopped approving and turning instructions on any cooker/canner under 16 qts.



Annie said:


> Glad to hear your rooster has improved! Please keep us posted on your birds.
> 
> My prep will be more bottled meat. Pork loin. It makes the best pulled pork sammies. I may try to take pics and start a canning thread with it. A Lil later.


The little rooster's scabs finally came off. I think the injuries may have dulled the peaks on his comb a bit, but he is still pretty in my eyes. He is one of only two home bred chicks from my flock, every spring my bantam hens demand chicks to raise and I usually just buy them a couple at a feed store, so this little rooster is special to me.

Pic from this afternoon, he looks big in the photo but he is actually the size of a large pigeon.


----------



## Kat404

Sonya said:


> Finally bought a pressure cooker. Got a stainless steel 8 qt presto from Amazon. I had read pressure cookers could NOT be used to pressure can, but according to Presto the reason for that is that the FDA stopped approving and turning instructions on any cooker/canner under 16 qts.
> 
> The little rooster's scabs finally came off. I think the injuries may have dulled the peaks on his comb a bit, but he is still pretty in my eyes. He is one of only two home bred chicks from my flock, every spring my bantam hens demand chicks to raise and I usually just buy them a couple at a feed store, so this little rooster is special to me.
> 
> Pic from this afternoon, he looks big in the photo but he is actually the size of a large pigeon.
> 
> View attachment 30722


What a pretty rooster <3 I used to help my grandma out at her farm, we had a ton of chicks, hens and a cupple of roosters. So much fun!


----------



## Annie

Sonya said:


> Finally bought a pressure cooker. Got a stainless steel 8 qt presto from Amazon. I had read pressure cookers could NOT be used to pressure can, but according to Presto the reason for that is that the FDA stopped approving and turning instructions on any cooker/canner under 16 qts.
> 
> The little rooster's scabs finally came off. I think the injuries may have dulled the peaks on his comb a bit, but he is still pretty in my eyes. He is one of only two home bred chicks from my flock, every spring my bantam hens demand chicks to raise and I usually just buy them a couple at a feed store, so this little rooster is special to me.
> 
> Pic from this afternoon, he looks big in the photo but he is actually the size of a large pigeon.
> 
> View attachment 30722


Sonya, your birds are lovely! Someday I want chickens, too. Maybe you could start a thread on the subject sometime.

Congratulations on your new cooker/canner. I think you're gonna love the bottled meat and how quickly you can put a decent meal together with that on busy days.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonya

Annie said:


> Sonya, your birds are lovely! Someday I want chickens, too. Maybe you could start a thread on the subject sometime.
> 
> Congratulations on your new cooker/canner. I think you're gonna love the bottled meat and how quickly you can put a decent meal together with that on busy days.


Thanks. I am excited about the cooker/canner. The local grocery store keeps having sales on Tyson chicken breasts (98 cents a pound, can't beat that!). My small freezer is full yet I want to buy more this week. I will dehydrate some of it and want to pressure cook it before hand for tenderness.

Would love to buy the chicken legs/thighs on sale and pressure cook it, bones and all, into mush for dog food. That would have to be frozen and used regularly though as I think the fat content is to high for dehydrating.

When spring comes and some folks start thinking about chickens I will post a thread. Chickens are a lot of fun but they usually come with way more expensive and drama than folks realize, especially when just starting out. I can post a thread on how to raise chicks with broody hens, that is a whole lot of fun but most folks don't know how to do it properly without suffering huge losses.


----------



## Annie

Now that it's Advent I'm cutting back a some little vices like coffee and wine (both of which I love) except on Sundays. I don't want to create any unhealthy attachments. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## NobleSKS

Have they bred or modified some quiet chickens for the burbs?


James 1:22


----------



## 8301

NobleSKS said:


> 4 more gallons of distilled water,
> James 1:22


Why do you store distilled water? I keep it for the solar batteries.


----------



## NobleSKS

John Galt said:


> Why do you store distilled water? I keep it for the solar batteries.


Just mentioned it because it's what I bought @ $1 a gallon. No reason. I did comment on a similar question awhile ago. Drinking only distilled water for long periods of time isn't good. Lack necessary minerals.

James 1:22


----------



## Sonya

NobleSKS said:


> Have they bred or modified some quiet chickens for the burbs?
> 
> James 1:22


Nope, but even the big mail order hatcheries offer "city specials" with a small number of hens only. The roosters really are louder, especially an hour before sunrise.


----------



## Notold63

Loaded some ammo for the AR while freeze drying some beef stew, green beans, and shredded cheddar cheese.


----------



## Dalarast

Was given an upright freezer today! Now to fill it up with some tasty animals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NobleSKS

Went on a date today with a girl who's not turned off by guns. Does that count as prep, if she's the one? "Two are better than one and a strand of three is not easily broken " Solomon wrote that in Ecclesiastes. 


James 1:22


----------



## 8301

NobleSKS said:


> Just mentioned it because it's what I bought @ $1 a gallon. No reason. I did comment on a similar question awhile ago. Drinking only distilled water for long periods of time isn't good. Lack necessary minerals. James 1:22


Got it, The local Ingles has it for 87 cents a gallon and my batteries use about 2 gallons a month.


----------



## NobleSKS

John Galt said:


> Got it, The local Ingles has it for 87 cents a gallon and my batteries use about 2 gallons a month.


I don't have equipment to maintain. But I was thinking about a couple dead car batteries, if I can find em for free. I read that even though they can't charge to cranking amps to operate machines, they still have capability to run phones, lights and other low voltage stuffs.

James 1:22


----------



## 8301

NobleSKS said:


> I don't have equipment to maintain. But I was thinking about a couple dead car batteries, if I can find em for free. I read that even though they can't charge to cranking amps to operate machines, they still have capability to run phones, lights and other low voltage stuffs.
> 
> James 1:22


This is true.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

With the holidays so close my funds have been going to that. But i did get a sharp stick in 308 and have been out checking it out. I also broke 3 ribs so i been on the down low while they healed. I am going to need to find some way to prep pain relief.


----------



## Annie

Walmart is having a sale on peanut butter. It's a dollar off so I just picked up 12.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Value-Peanut-Butter-Creamy-28-oz/10315477


----------



## Sonya

Just filled my fridge with chicken. 30 lbs of legs/thighs on sale for .38 per pound, and 15 lbs of chicken breast at .98 per pound.

No real space in the freezer. thankfully amazon says the pressure cooker/canner should arrive today cause I need to do something with that meat pretty darn quick. Hopefully will cook up and start dehydrating some tonight.


----------



## paraquack

Hope you got plenty of mason jars and lids.


----------



## Joe

Went to Gordon Foods today and bought 10 lbs red kidney beans and vacuum sealed them in pint canning jars. I also bought several pounds of frozen carrots, corn and peas which i will dehydrate and then vacuum pack in glass jars.


----------



## bigwheel

Well I swooped in on Wally World. I found the ammo counter had a good supply of .22 shorts. Did not even know they still made those things. Aint seen any factory models in 30 years or so. Course I done traded off any guns which might could shoot em. If they can show me where they work better than my high dollar pellet gun..I might buy some one of these days. So I grabbed a 20 pack of 150 grain .30-30. Them army guns are for sissies.


----------



## Sonya

paraquack said:


> Hope you got plenty of mason jars and lids.


I think one of today's preps will be to reorganize my freezer and see if I can pack some of this meat in there. No way can I process 40 lbs in the next 3 days. Though I have six little helpers that will be happy to eat some of it raw if I need help and run out of time.

I will can some of the chicken breasts, and then try to dehydrate most of the legs/thighs. Hoping if I pressure cook the meat, then pull it off the bone and let it chill I can skim off most of the fat and it will be lean enough for the dehydrator. I will cook down the bones afterwards.



Joe said:


> Went to Gordon Foods today and bought 10 lbs red kidney beans and vacuum sealed them in pint canning jars. I also bought several pounds of frozen carrots, corn and peas which i will dehydrate and then vacuum pack in glass jars.


You prefer glass jars to mylar? I started off using jars, then quickly switched to mylar. 20 jars weighs a lot and takes up a lot of room, plus it is a pain to move. Same amount in mylar weighs next to nothing and stacks easily in a small light weight box, plus mylar is less expensive, even with an absorber and dessicant it is less than half the cost of jars (though grant it less reusable). If they are stacked end up and labeled on the top they are easy to sort through and identify, sort of like a little filing cabinet of dehydrated food.


----------



## warrior4

Nothing to fancy today other than a trip down to the gym.


----------



## Joe

Sonya I have never used mylar bags before but I may try some soon. I really appreciate your input. That's why I joined this forum. I am always looking for different ideas to try. I fortunately or unfortunately (depends how you look at it) inherited tons of glass jars through family and others at church who no longer can. They were happy to get rid of them as they do take up a lot of space. Especially if you are not using them. Where do you purchase your mylar bags through? Do you vacuum seal them as well as use an oxygen absorber? Looking forward to hearing from you again Joe


----------



## Sonya

Joe said:


> Sonya I have never used mylar bags before but I may try some soon. I really appreciate your input. That's why I joined this forum. I am always looking for different ideas to try. I fortunately or unfortunately (depends how you look at it) inherited tons of glass jars through family and others at church who no longer can. They were happy to get rid of them as they do take up a lot of space. Especially if you are not using them. Where do you purchase your mylar bags through? Do you vacuum seal them as well as use an oxygen absorber? Looking forward to hearing from you again Joe


If the jars are free and you have the space then using them makes sense. I buy 1 gallon size mylar bags from Pack Fresh USA or ebay. I also throw in an oxygen absorber, a desiccant, and try to lie them flat and then suck out the extra air with a shop vac before sealing with an iron (there is a learning curve).

For veggies or meat I usually cut the one gallon bags in half (a half gal size holds 3-4 lbs of fresh meat or 2-3 lbs of fresh veggies after dehydrating, so about as much as a 1.5 pint jar). You will be amazed at how many packages fit in a box and how little they weigh. A one gallon bag holds about 2 boxes of pasta, or 3 rolls of nabisco type crackers. They are perfect for storing dry goods.

If you are just starting out jars and fine and they provide a sense of reward as you can see all of the food you stored, but as you do more and more jars also may mean building extra shelves etc... and they are a pain to move when you start to reorganize things. Course rodents can easily chew through mylar, so I wouldn't store the bags unprotected in a place where mice could raid your stash unnoticed.


----------



## Joe

Sonya, Is there much difference between mylar bags and "Foodsaver" bags as far as your experience goes? From what I have seen mylar seems to be a heavier material and more durable than the Foodsaver material. I guess what I'm getting at is with a Foodsaver unit it will do the work of your compressor and your iron. Perhaps you may have even tried to use such a unit with mylar. It would be interesting to see how that would work out. You are so right about moving jars. I have been prepping for years and years now and about 18 months ago we decided to move closer to my parents as they were both quite elderly and needed lots of help. To make a long story short my next move will be in a body bag. I will leave it to my kids to decide what to do with all this that I have accumulated.


----------



## Sonya

Joe said:


> Sonya, Is there much difference between mylar bags and "Foodsaver" bags as far as your experience goes? From what I have seen mylar seems to be a heavier material and more durable than the Foodsaver material. I guess what I'm getting at is with a Foodsaver unit it will do the work of your compressor and your iron. Perhaps you may have even tried to use such a unit with mylar. It would be interesting to see how that would work out. You are so right about moving jars. I have been prepping for years and years now and about 18 months ago we decided to move closer to my parents as they were both quite elderly and needed lots of help. To make a long story short my next move will be in a body bag. I will leave it to my kids to decide what to do with all this that I have accumulated.


I don't have a foodsaver unit but lots of folks do use foodsaver bags. I believe they have a tendency to puncture when holding sharp pieces of dehydrated meat/veggies due to the vacuum pressure, so many people end up using a paper towel or two to line the inside of the bags when storing dried food with sharp edges.

I think the foodsaver unit can heat seal the mylar, but I don't think it can suction the air out since the mylar bags don't come with the same air groove things. If it had a hose attachment that may work, I seal 90% of the mylar bag with the absorber and dessicant inside, then slide a narrow shopvac hose into the corner to suck out the air and seal (keep the bag and contents flat when doing this so it stores easily), the hose/tube attachment on the heatseal unit would be better at that than a shopvac.

Only differences that I know of between mylar and food saver bags would be that mylar blocks light.


----------



## inceptor

A Foodsaver will not seal mylar well. The seal is slight and it leaks. I know, I tried it. And Sonya is correct, I haven't been able to vacuum a mylar bag and it's due to the grooves in the Foodsaver bags.


----------



## Joe

Sonya and inceptor, Thanks for the feedback. your info and experience are of great value to me and i am sure to others as well. You rebels aren't such bad folks after all. LOL Your friend from north of the Mason Dixon Line Joe


----------



## Annie

warrior4 said:


> Nothing to fancy today other than a trip down to the gym.


Me too! No small thing, because it's very important to keep healthy and off meds if possible.


----------



## Targetshooter

Went to Bass PRO Shop and got two ammo boxes and 300 rounds of 9mm , and I only spent $ 100 .


----------



## inceptor

Joe said:


> Sonya and inceptor, Thanks for the feedback. your info and experience are of great value to me and i am sure to others as well. You rebels aren't such bad folks after all. LOL Your friend from north of the Mason Dixon Line Joe


I left Ohio about 1980 and never regretted it. I love the south.


----------



## spork

Picked up 5 big boxes of gummy bears....gotta keep the kids happy! Also been working on my security camera system this week. It's been hard to get time to get this set up. It gets dark so early that there isn't much time after work. Also found evidence of plenty of mice in an attic crawl space. Got some traps and poison and hope to get those pesky critters taken care of. We haven't seen any evidence of them anywhere in the house and we just did a deep cleaning.


----------



## 8301

Making venison jerky tonight after a long day expanding my chicken run and tinkering on the solar system.


----------



## shooter

bought some new boots Some red wing irish setter black hunting boots, went though my canned goods, and took a long hike and tried to keep a fast pace the whole time.


----------



## csi-tech

John Galt said:


> Making venison jerky tonight after a long day expanding my chicken run and tinkering on the solar system.


Gearing up to take a tender young buck for same this week!


----------



## Prepared One

I added almost 300 rounds of 5.56 ( Caught on sale ) 100 rounds of 00 Buck, TP, duct tape and one more roll of Concertina wire. Going to put more instant potatoes and Pasta in Mylar today along with Football, a couple of beers, and making chili. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## A Watchman

I prepped my ass back to NE Texas. Spent a couple days in the Texas panhandle for a funeral ... drove through Amarillo heading north ... geez, how did a cowboy town become the new beginning headquarters for a bunch of Muslims ... the place is crawling with them.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

inceptor said:


> I left Ohio about 1980 and never regretted it. I love the south.


Not I, spent 6 years in Georgia while I was active duty. That heat is murder and the humidity is worse. I like the North where you can dress up for the cold. You can only dress down so far for the heat.


----------



## inceptor

MaterielGeneral said:


> Not I, spent 6 years in Georgia while I was active duty. That heat is murder and the humidity is worse. I like the North where you can dress up for the cold. You can only dress down so far for the heat.


The blizzard of 1978 helped me make my decision but that was far from the only thing. There were a number of other things that led me to move. Let's just say that in my youth I led less than a stellar lifestyle. God gave me a chance for a reset and I took it.

I can deal with the heat but the south is entirely different than the north. The south is a little more laid back. The people are friendlier and much more easy to deal with. In the Dallas area there are a lot of transplanted people for one reason or another. I have found that a lot of people who moved here experience culture shock. There is no ambivalence. They either really like it here or really hate it. Me, I took to it like a duck to water.


----------



## A Watchman

inceptor said:


> The blizzard of 1978 helped me make my decision but that was far from the only thing. There were a number of other things that led me to move. Let's just say that in my youth I led less than a stellar lifestyle. God gave me a chance for a reset and I took it.
> 
> I can deal with the heat but the south is entirely different than the north. The south is a little more laid back. The people are friendlier and much more easy to deal with. In the Dallas area there are a lot of transplanted people for one reason or another. I have found that a lot of people who moved here experience culture shock. There is no ambivalence. They either really like it here or really hate it. Me, I took to it like a duck to water.


From a native, glad you are here Inceptor and many like you have said .... I'm not from Texas, but I got here as fast as I could!


----------



## Dalarast

My used Hoyt arrived today... and got offered to go on a bow hunt. So it begins.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kat404




----------



## inceptor

Kat404 said:


> View attachment 31722


Now see, my wife would call that an Inceptor job. That is a category consisting of anything she doesn't want to do.


----------



## Kat404

*facepalm* Man I was so tired last night that I posted the picture in the wrong thread :stupid:
Was suposed to post that in random picture... So sorry everyone.
I'm sleepy all the time.. So please forgive me for not making sense lately..

Anyway, prepped a little n__n''

My combat boots arrived, and they fit perfectly! So when the snows get lost in a few months I'll "walk them inn".
I also got an extra pocket for my BOB. It smells weird.


----------



## spork

Got my order of p38's and p51's from amazon along with some medical items. Showed the wife how to use the p38 and also finished bagging and sealing up in mylar 22lbs of mashed potato flakes. Mmmmmm....taters....


----------



## jimLE

i cooked up a 12-1/2 pound turkey yesterday.then de-boned it....today.i'll be be making turkey stew out of it..i just hope that it dont furmit like my beef stew did,after i canned it.i went shopping 3 days ago.in which i got fresh veggies for the stew..and got extra dry pintos and other food items well..


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Yesterday my wife and I went into town to buy a few things. We ended up stopping at a new discount store. They basically sell close outs, items in damaged boxes or packaging, etc. Anyways I found some 5 gallon Mylar bags with 2000cc Oxygen Absorbers. Each package contain 10 bags and absorbers. They were $3.54 each package. I bought four packages but I am thinking about going back today and buying more. How much is enough?


----------



## Sonya

MaterielGeneral said:


> Yesterday my wife and I went into town to buy a few things. We ended up stopping at a new discount store. They basically sell close outs, items in damaged boxes or packaging, etc. Anyways I found some 5 gallon Mylar bags with 2000cc Oxygen Absorbers. Each package contain 10 bags and absorbers. They were $3.54 each package. I bought four packages but I am thinking about going back today and buying more. How much is enough?


That is a great deal. Are the absorbers still soft? If the absorbers are crunchy they aren't good anymore but it is still a great deal for the bags.

Buy at least 100 more bags. You can cut them up into smaller sizes if need be. Seriously that is almost free!


----------



## watchin

Today I will start drying 20lbs of apples and then move on to as much jerky as I can do. Hoping for around 20-30lbs. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack

Sonya said:


> That is a great deal. Are the absorbers still soft? If the absorbers are crunchy they aren't good anymore but it is still a great deal for the bags.
> 
> Buy at least 100 more bags. You can cut them up into smaller sizes if need be. Seriously that is almost free!


Hell, you could sell them on here and make a buck or 2.


----------



## Sir Publius

Yesterday I finally tidied up my faraday cage (a huge popcorn-like tin) by properly situating all the contents, hopefully, and applying aluminum/HVAC tape to the seams. For extra protection, since these tins are so cheap and come in all sorts of sizes, I put tins inside of tins inside of tins, all insulated from each other of course. I have a world radio in a leather case, wrapped in newspaper since the leather case didn't cover it 100%, then wrapped in tinfoil, then wrapped in newspaper again, then in a small tin, which is insulated by cardboard from the bigger tin its inside...which has HVAC tape around all the seams. Hoping that will do the job. Who knows. Course I have some two-way radio's and such in there as well. Feels good to have that done finally. Now on to my next project...finding a hopefully relatively cheap transceiver (Ham I guess?) that can reach 300 miles to my folks. If anyone has any suggestions for that, I'm all ears.


----------



## Sonya

paraquack said:


> Hell, you could sell them on here and make a buck or 2.


Yeah, I almost said "Send me 20 bags at cost for giving you the great idea". 10 bags that size with the absorbers would run $22.49 at packfresh.


----------



## spork

MaterielGeneral said:


> Yesterday my wife and I went into town to buy a few things. We ended up stopping at a new discount store. They basically sell close outs, items in damaged boxes or packaging, etc. Anyways I found some 5 gallon Mylar bags with 2000cc Oxygen Absorbers. Each package contain 10 bags and absorbers. They were $3.54 each package. I bought four packages but I am thinking about going back today and buying more. How much is enough?


If it was me, I'd have them all...no matter how many they had, that's a great deal!


----------



## 6811

Got me a 12 inch Lodge cast iron Dutch oven. Working on other cast iron pots and pans for outdoor cooking at my BOL.


----------



## paraquack

Sir Publius said:


> Yesterday I finally tidied up my faraday cage (a huge popcorn-like tin) by properly situating all the contents, hopefully, and applying aluminum/HVAC tape to the seams. For extra protection, since these tins are so cheap and come in all sorts of sizes, I put tins inside of tins inside of tins, all insulated from each other of course. I have a world radio in a leather case, wrapped in newspaper since the leather case didn't cover it 100%, then wrapped in tinfoil, then wrapped in newspaper again, then in a small tin, which is insulated by cardboard from the bigger tin its inside...which has HVAC tape around all the seams. Hoping that will do the job. Who knows. Course I have some two-way radio's and such in there as well. Feels good to have that done finally. Now on to my next project...finding a hopefully relatively cheap transceiver (Ham I guess?) that can reach 300 miles to my folks. If anyone has any suggestions for that, I'm all ears.
> View attachment 32042


I did the same with a smaller can for one of my ham handitalkies. I found copper foil tape with conductive adhesive pretty cheap in Amazon, 2" wide by 22 yards for $14. I wish you luck find something cheap for a transceiver that'll reach out 300 miles


----------



## Sir Publius

You know Paraquack, I don't know why, I just have an insatiable desire to take a few basic steps to protect a few basic items, as quacky as that might seem to 90% of the people out there. I used to watch the show Doomsday Preppers, and I'd always think to myself when they declared what it is they were prepping for, be it EMP, or a tornado, or a financial collapse...they don't know. Ok, prep. Fine. But we don't know what's gonna happen. Now I find myelf sorta in the same spot, sorta. I don't know what it is about EMP, but the more I learn about it, the more I learn about foreign enemies plans, and the fact that a massive natural one WILL happen again, eventually, I just can't unlearn the things I've learned about it. It just seems more and more inevitable every day...especially the non-natural type by evil state players...North Korea and Iran come to mind. The EASE with which a state player could bring this country to its knees, with no fingerprints really...seems like just a matter of time to me. And no, sadly, my world radio and two way radio's in my faraday cage will not save me from the same fate everyone else would endure if that happened. But it's something. And its easy. And who knows, that information it could God-forbid one day provide, might actually save a few lives. This country needs to harden its grid right now. When people think something can't happen and laugh it off...sadly that's usually exactly when it happens.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Sonya said:


> That is a great deal. Are the absorbers still soft? If the absorbers are crunchy they aren't good anymore but it is still a great deal for the bags.
> 
> Buy at least 100 more bags. You can cut them up into smaller sizes if need be. Seriously that is almost free!


Yes I think the absorbers are still soft. They are vacuum packed so they are more or less firm but trying to feel them thru the package they feel somewhat spongy. The indicators inside of the package are still pink. We went back yesterday and bought four more packages. My wife would not let me buy any more than that.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

spork said:


> If it was me, I'd have them all...no matter how many they had, that's a great deal!


Yeah, I wanted to buy a bunch of them but the wife kept me on a lease. We did go back yesterday and bought 4 more packages.


----------



## jimLE

i cooked a 12.29 LB turkey,i made a turkey n vegetable soup with it..in which i canned,10 pints and 2 quarts..the 2 quarts will go to one of my brothers,in which he's sick at this time.mom and me,each ate a bowl of it..sure enough taste great.and it was a warm ya to the bone type soup day for it to..pluss,i've gotten 12LB'S of pinto beans.and other food items for storage..got a free standing cabinet,with glass doors,and 3 little draws at the bottom of it.got it put together.and started filling the shelves with store bought canned foods.the draws will have pouches/packets of spices.like taco seasoning,etc etc..canned 7 pints of beans n spam for my mom..


----------



## Jp4GA

Purchased new solar lights for my backyard, the old ones were getting dim and not lasting as long. When we loose electricity during storms we bring the solar path lights inside. They provide plenty of light and conserve our consumable fuels and candles.


----------



## NobleSKS

I've accumulated a lot of gear since starting bug out/in bags, tubs and buckets. So upgrades, inventories and rotations are in progress. A chore but a fun chore, it's like it's Christmas before Christmas. A lot of stuff but can't bring myself to part with any of it. Can too much be bad? Also picture inventory for insurance purposes (a prep by itself) so, productive I think. 


James 1:22


----------



## Joe

Sonya said:


> If the jars are free and you have the space then using them makes sense. I buy 1 gallon size mylar bags from Pack Fresh USA or ebay. I also throw in an oxygen absorber, a desiccant, and try to lie them flat and then suck out the extra air with a shop vac before sealing with an iron (there is a learning curve).
> 
> For veggies or meat I usually cut the one gallon bags in half (a half gal size holds 3-4 lbs of fresh meat or 2-3 lbs of fresh veggies after dehydrating, so about as much as a 1.5 pint jar). You will be amazed at how many packages fit in a box and how little they weigh. A one gallon bag holds about 2 boxes of pasta, or 3 rolls of nabisco type crackers. They are perfect for storing dry goods.
> 
> If you are just starting out jars and fine and they provide a sense of reward as you can see all of the food you stored, but as you do more and more jars also may mean building extra shelves etc... and they are a pain to move when you start to reorganize things. Course rodents can easily chew through mylar, so I wouldn't store the bags unprotected in a place where mice could raid your stash unnoticed.


Hey Sonya, Thanks for the link for the mylar bags. One thing I have noticed online is impulse sealers which sell in a range of prices. I did not know if you had looked into them or not. It looks like it would make your task of sealing the bags much easier. Joe


----------



## Sonya

Joe said:


> Hey Sonya, Thanks for the link for the mylar bags. One thing I have noticed online is impulse sealers which sell in a range of prices. I did not know if you had looked into them or not. It looks like it would make your task of sealing the bags much easier. Joe


It would except it looks like they seal the entire bag at once, since I use a small hose to section out the air after sealing most of the bag I don't know if it would work. Some folks use hair straighteners and I may one day get one of those. Thanks for the idea though, I didn't know those things existed.


----------



## Medic33

just canned 8 quarts of chicken noodle soup and 4 pints of bread-n-butter pickles
smoked a salmon and some deer.


----------



## paraquack

Sonya said:


> It would except it looks like they seal the entire bag at once, since I use a small hose to section out the air after sealing most of the bag I don't know if it would work. Some folks use hair straighteners and I may one day get one of those. Thanks for the idea though, I didn't know those things existed.


I have a similar problem except I don't suction air out, I inject Nitrogen gas like is used by the big name companies. 
For that reason and the ability to close bags after opening, I started buying Mylar bags with "Zip lock" feature. This 
way I don't have to worry about insects, etc. getting into the flour, sugar, rice and the like. Costs a few extra pennies, 
but feel it's worth it.


----------



## Kat404

Reorganized my bob, and found an old canvas-ish-bag that I filled with firstaid and hygine stuff. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## sideKahr

I set up a new poncho to make sure it will work as an improvised rain shelter. I pre-tied adjustable nylon straps to the corner grommets and tied the hood shut, so that it will be quick to deploy in the dark. Works good.


----------



## watchin

Got a few large pack of AA & AAA batteries for headlamps and flashlights. Thinking of ways to put a muffler system on my generator. Has anyone done this?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 7052

Added two new "Defensive systems" to the arsenal. lol They're 4 weeks old now, so we won't be able to bring them home from the breeder until Jan 10/17. 

Here's Dasha...








And here's Tatyana...


----------



## Targetshooter

cool ,


----------



## Targetshooter

watchin said:


> Got a few large pack of AA & AAA batteries for headlamps and flashlights. Thinking of ways to put a muffler system on my generator. Has anyone done this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


try this .


----------



## watchin

Targetshooter said:


> try this .


That's pretty cool, mines a bit different, and I don't have a welder yet. I'm hoping that I can hose clamp some pipe and a muffler on. Nothing I'd ever that simple though. But if I have to I'll take it to a shop to have pieces fabed and welded.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonya

Targetshooter said:


> try this .


That muffler looks like a lot of work! This guy uses a few sheets of plywood to knock 10 decibels off the noise. Skip to 5:00 mark in video to avoid the pointless gab. He says mufflers will lessen the performance/output, which may or may not matter. Course a muffler and a sound box would be even more effective.


----------



## 8301

the Honda EU generators are very quiet... but expensive


----------



## Ragnarök

12 lbs of raw honey


----------



## A Watchman

John Galt said:


> the Honda EU generators are very quiet... but expensive


Yep, typically $1100 for 2000 watt capability.


----------



## Sonya

Egyas said:


> Added two new "Defensive systems" to the arsenal. lol They're 4 weeks old now, so we won't be able to bring them home from the breeder until Jan 10/17.


Congrats. Are they both female?

Be sure to spend one on one time with them so they bond equally with you and not just with each other. Also be ready to watch out for competition and prevent fights as they mature, two same sex siblings very often fight as they mature because they are so equally matched. Once it starts it is often impossible to stop so prevention is the key (separate dishes for feeding, own areas for chewies etc...to prevent competition and resentment).

I have never had rotties so they may be less dog aggressive, not sure but I would do my best to prevent problems.


----------



## 7052

Sonya said:


> Congrats. Are they both female?
> 
> Be sure to spend one on one time with them so they bond equally with you and not just with each other. Also be ready to watch out for competition and prevent fights as they mature, two same sex siblings very often fight as they mature because they are so equally matched. Once it starts it is often impossible to stop so prevention is the key (separate dishes for feeding, own areas for chewies etc...to prevent competition and resentment).
> 
> I have never had rotties so they may be less dog aggressive, not sure but I would do my best to prevent problems.


Thanks Sonya. I already have two Rotties (1 male and 1 female, both roughly 3), but we wanted 2 more. Yes, they are both female. And no, we're not going to breed them. Current ones are fixed, and these two will be as well. 

Rotties are like what people say about tattoos. They're addictive! lol


----------



## Sonya

Egyas said:


> Thanks Sonya. I already have two Rotties (1 male and 1 female, both roughly 3), but we wanted 2 more. Yes, they are both female. And no, we're not going to breed them. Current ones are fixed, and these two will be as well.
> 
> Rotties are like what people say about tattoos. They're addictive! lol


Ahhh...when I saw you getting two at one time I thought you might be a first time owner. As you can tell I am paranoid as heck about dog fights/aggression, have dealt with domineering beasts too many times (and have separated my current males for the last 7 years due to aggression, which is a real PITA and makes me see potential trouble everywhere!).


----------



## Smitty901

Fire hazard review of the property. Last night about 3/4 of a mile from here we could see every volunteer fire department in the area at a small farm nearby. No details yet but it was big. Always a concern out here as for the most part LE and fire we are the last on the list. Our volunteer departments do an amazing job. It was sub zero last night and they were there most of the night.

Update tractor plugged-in, in the barn and a heat lamp for some ducks. Witch one started it , not enough left to tell.


----------



## Sonya

Smitty901 said:


> Fire hazard review of the property. Last night about 3/4 of a mile from here we could see every volunteer fire department in the area at a small farm nearby. No details yet but it was big. Always a concern out here as for the most part LE and fire we are the last on the list. Our volunteer departments do an amazing job. It was sub zero last night and they were there most of the night.


Wonder if it was heater related. Hope it wasn't a heat lamp in the coop or some such thing.


----------



## NobleSKS

Scavenger. My employer is renovating main office and upgrading/changing TP&paper towel dispensers. They are trashing 4 cases of the stuff. Came up on mass rolls of both. 


James 1:22


----------



## 8301

NobleSKS said:


> Scavenger. My employer is renovating main office and upgrading/changing TP&paper towel dispensers. They are trashing 4 cases of the stuff. Came up on mass rolls of both.


Great deal, I order a case occasionally for my business and they aren't cheap.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Had to go to town to Home Depot and Walmart to buy some stuff.* We stopped to that discount store and they still had the 10 packs of 5 gallon Mylar bags with 2000 cc Oxygen absorbers so I bought 4 more packs.* They also still had the instant heat packs for .50 each so I bought 4 more to go in the medical supplies.

After we got home and put everything away, I had to snow blow the driveway and our parking areas. Did I mention that I hate snow blowing.


----------



## watchin

Not sure if this is really a "prep", but crushed up a few hundred walnut and countless pistachio shells to try and make my own case tumbling media for reloading.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral

MaterielGeneral said:


> Had to go to town to Home Depot and Walmart to buy some stuff.* We stopped to that discount store and they still had the 10 packs of 5 gallon Mylar bags with 2000 cc Oxygen absorbers so I bought 4 more packs.* They also still had the instant heat packs for .50 each so I bought 4 more to go in the medical supplies.
> 
> After we got home and put everything away, I had to snow blow the driveway and our parking areas. Did I mention that I hate snow blowing.


Forgot to mention that we got like 3 boxes of Nitrile gloves 100 count for around $3.50 or so.

Ordered a fan that sits on top of the wood stove.* The heat creates electricity and makes it spin.* Anyways we got it in the mail today.* This evening we started a fire and you can defiantly tell the difference.* I don't know how long it will last but if it does last it was a great investment.* Especially if SHTF and we loose electricity (Non EMP).

Finether 4 Blades Wood Stove Fan Heat Powered Eco Economical Quiet Fireplace Blo | eBay


----------



## 7515

Salvaged a fresnel lens out of a old projection screen tv that my son found.


----------



## 8301

MaterielGeneral said:


> Forgot to mention that we got like 3 boxes of Nitrile gloves 100 count for around $3.50 or so.
> 
> Ordered a fan that sits on top of the wood stove.* The heat creates electricity and makes it spin.* Anyways we got it in the mail today.* This evening we started a fire and you can defiantly tell the difference.* I don't know how long it will last but if it does last it was a great investment.* Especially if SHTF and we loose electricity (Non EMP).
> 
> Finether 4 Blades Wood Stove Fan Heat Powered Eco Economical Quiet Fireplace Blo | eBay


You'll love that fan although you may wish you'd gotten a slightly larger one. A thermometer down a hall 30' from my wood stove reads 6-8 degrees warmer when the fan is on the stove. They usually last 3-6 winters.


----------



## Steve40th

Got some survival tools, blankets, little stove , fire-starter stuff from wife.. And a couple little all in one tools the size of a credit card.


----------



## 8301

I Found Will2!!!! Tar and Feather!!!! Call Slippy,,,, I need some pikes!


----------



## Slippy

Christmas guests are gone, the gates are locked and the weather was warm and nice. So...I looked at the barn and decided that I needed a new table to get stuff off the ground and what-not. 

My boneyard was full of lumber (PS EVERYONE needs a boneyard of STUFF!) from my various projects. Most of the lumber is cut pieces of varying lengths that I have from leftovers from various projects. I had a number of short 6x6 Treated posts some old 2 X Cedar from a fence that fell down and some treated and cut scrap 2 X 6's from my barn's purlins.

So with Mrs Slippy's help, we cut and assembled what we call a BAST ard of a Table...BAST meaning; a Big Ass Storage Table. 

I'll send some pics tomorrow, its dark and I have no electricity in this barn. But Damn this table's heavy!


----------



## spork

Slippy said:


> Christmas guests are gone, the gates are locked and the weather was warm and nice. So...I looked at the barn and decided that I needed a new table to get stuff off the ground and what-not.
> 
> My boneyard was full of lumber (PS EVERYONE needs a boneyard of STUFF!) from my various projects. Most of the lumber is cut pieces of varying lengths that I have from leftovers from various projects. I had a number of short 6x6 Treated posts some old 2 X Cedar from a fence that fell down and some treated and cut scrap 2 X 6's from my barn's purlins.
> 
> So with Mrs Slippy's help, we cut and assembled what we call a BAST ard of a Table...BAST meaning; a Big Ass Storage Table.
> 
> I'll send some pics tomorrow, its dark and I have no electricity in this barn. But Damn this table's heavy!


Where's the pics ;-) ?

That said, yesterday I was at home with the oldest daughter (8yrs old) and we made grilled cheese outside on my homemade rocket stove for lunch. I had used it a few times before just in some basic tests, but this was the first time we actually cooked on it. Worked well, but everything outside was plenty wet so it took a bit to get it up to a good blaze. Once it was going strong it didn't have any problems. She had a lot of fun and we'll be sure to do it again. Also tried out some of the gluten free flour I bought and made some pizza for supper. Can't say it was the best, but it wasn't bad at all. The wife liked it, and she's the one that can't have gluten, so I'll call it a success. The kid helped with this as well. Didn't get much else done as my back has been bothering me so I've gotta see the chiropractor tomorrow. I really need to get more re-arranging done in the basement to get more organized and be able to finish up our backup water supply, but that will have to wait for a better back.

By the way, here's a pic of my stove that I used... Since I demanded pics i figured I should provide some as well.


----------



## paraquack

It ain't true without the pix.


----------



## Prepared One

I have been off for the last couple of weeks so I am getting a lot done. Plenty of range time. Finally have the back tool room in the garage organized with tools, preps, and got rid of the crap I had no idea why I was keeping. Organized the walk in closet upstairs as well and now have more room to store ammunition, candles, batteries, and enough to put a small gun safe in. ( That's the plan but the wife does not know this yet. she knows an empty gun safe will need to be filled :laugh: ) Picked up more 5.56, 9mm, and 45 ammo along with can goods. Got the butlers pantry cabinets cleaned and I plan to make that strictly can goods and pasta storage along with medicine overstock. ( Regular use stuff ) Going to add some more medical tools to the main kit and look over the GHB's in the trucks this weekend.


----------



## Annie

Five trays of dehydrated veggies.


----------



## sideKahr

On sale items: coffee + filters, bottled water, rice, case of sterno, liquid soap, 3 mil drum liners, and of course paper towel and T.P.


----------



## sideKahr

Hey @spork Is that clawfoot tub behind your rocket stove the one where you watch the sunset with your sweetie after you take Viagra? (My mind has been damaged by TV.)


----------



## Slippy

Slippy said:


> ......I looked at the barn and decided that I needed a new table to get stuff off the ground and what-not.
> 
> My boneyard was full of lumber (PS EVERYONE needs a boneyard of STUFF!) from my various projects. Most of the lumber is cut pieces of varying lengths that I have from leftovers from various projects....So with Mrs Slippy's help, we cut and assembled what we call a BAST ard of a Table...BAST meaning; a Big Ass Storage Table.
> 
> I'll send some pics tomorrow, its dark and I have no electricity in this barn. But Damn this table's heavy!





spork said:


> Where's the pics ;-) ?





paraquack said:


> It ain't true without the pix.


Very Nice stove spork!

Finally got back to take a pic of the BigAssStorageTable built from scrap wood laying around. Nothing special but got some scrap wood used up and now I have another place to get some stuff off the ground! 
View attachment 33834


----------



## Robie

Nothing earth shattering....
Cut a piece of old bicycle tire inner tube to fit around one of my standard Zippo lighters.
It should both help to waterproof the lighter and drastically extend the life of the fuel within.

Plus, it's not as slick, which should help keep it in place.


----------



## spork

Moved items around in my basement some more and finally found a home for my last two 55 gal barrels (and got them filled with water)! Still have lots to re-arrange and some stuff needs to disappear but it's slowly getting more organized. I also Downloaded a new app to try and keep a good inventory of my preps and help me a little while I'm out shopping so I can remember exactly what I have. Sometimes I find myself buying stuff that I think I need, only to find plenty of it when I get home. More the merrier, but sometimes the money would be better spent elsewhere to keep things more balanced. It's called "out of milk". It has the ability to share lists between devices that way both my wife and I can see what we have on hand, and she can update quantities when removing items from inventory. It can also be exported so I can print out a hard copy if I want as well. The app isn't perfect, but I like it so far.


----------



## sideKahr

Took advantage of the Amazon Gift Card I received for Christmas, and ordered Auguson Farms #10's of dehydrated potato slices, onions, and bell peppers. Mmmm...breakfast.


----------



## Joe

sideKahr said:


> Took advantage of the Amazon Gift Card I received for Christmas, and ordered Auguson Farms #10's of dehydrated potato slices, onions, and bell peppers. Mmmm...breakfast.


Sounds like Santa was good to you. You must have been on the "nice" list.


----------



## Joe

After working at my church's storehouse while I was there I bought 4 cases of orange drink mix, one case dry milk and one case of spaghetti. I bought some 5 gallon buckets at wallyworld and put gamma lids on them to store things. Good day of prepping for sure.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Grabbed a fully assmebled Small Frame Glock AR lower, 8lbs of Universal and 5K Unis small pistol primers today all under 450

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## 8301

deleted


----------



## MaterielGeneral

If you have been thinking about getting a gas mask or masks for your family then check out this sale.
Polish MC-1 Gas Mask ? Original Polish Surplus Gas Mask Includes Filter and Bag - Keepshooting® I just got done ordering 6 of these masks just for the filters for my masks that I already have. I will then sell the mask and carrier on eBay to recoup some of the money.

We also ordered two of these cases Czech M85 Bag with Shoulder Strap - Keepshooting® just to check them out. If they suck then its just $1.95 thats wasted. I could probably get that out of them at our yearly yard sale.

I tried to order two of these rucksacks Czech M60 Rucksack with Shoulder Straps - Keepshooting® for $4.95 each but the shipping went from $13. something to $32. something. That was insane, we removed them from the shopping cart. Tried it several times and same charge. I just don't understand that kind of price jump. Must be UPS shipping because their shipping prices suck. If I would have gotten the rucks then I was planning on putting them in a couple cache this spring.

When we moved to the new house this last summer one of our CFP-90 rucksack channel broke that the shoulder harness sits in. So for a more immediate fix I bought a Mounted Crewman Compartmented Equipment Bag. Mounted Crewman Compartmented Equipment Bag, Woodland, NSN: 8465-01-393-5183 | eBay They were asking $60.00. I made an offer of $49.00 and they accepted. Should receive it tomarrow. We were issued these right after I left the mechanized forces. So I never experienced them first hand. What we heard about them before hand they sounded good because they are compartmentalized and its easy to get to your gear. Like the old packs and duffle bags you dont have to pull everything out to get at stuff near the bottom. Anybody have first hand account of these rucks?

Back to the CFP-90, the way it sits it cannot be carried but it can be used with a vehicle. You just wont be able to do a road march with it. But I may have a plan to put it back into service. I am assuming upholstry repair shops are expensive. There the only thing that I can think of that would have a sewing machinge and needles strong enough to do the job. I have a MOLLE 2 shoulder harness that is brand new. Years ago I thought it was something else and ordered it by mistake and its been sitting every since then. Anyways I was thinking if I could get the harness sewn onto the CFP-90, it may work so that it can be used as a rucksack again. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Jp4GA

Hit up the BOGO sale and stocked up on some premade food items. PB&J with a long shelf life and protien source as well as some canned vegetables. I took a look a the garden area to see how we might be able to expand it this coming growing season.


----------



## Targetshooter

Wife and went at Lowe's today they had veggie seeds on sale .15 each , we bought 100 packs , what a deal . I left them in the package and vacuum packed them with a 02 pack . .


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Targetshooter said:


> Wife and went at Lowe's today they had veggie seeds on sale .15 each , we bought 100 packs , what a deal . I left them in the package and vacuum packed them with a 02 pack . .


Targetshooter, seeds need Oxygen or they will die. They do need a desiccant to prolong their life, especially if you put them in the freezer. Allow them to sit a while before you to put them in the freezer to allow the moisture absorber to work.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I forgot to mention, the other night I was at Meijer's to pick up some meat and check out the sporting goods section. I found these LifeStraw Water Bottles.

LifeStraw Go Water Filter Bottle LSGO01221 | eBay

There normally around $30.00+/- and they were on clearance for $17. something. There was only 3 left and after I talked to my wife and text her pictures of it, she said it was cool that I get all three. Good for the bug out bags and for general rustic camping use.

Anybody else have these? What's your experience?


----------



## watchin

Got a couple large jugs of coconut oil. Good all round stuff right there. Question on the seeds. A few years ago I got a #10 can of herloom garden seeds from some prepper store . The can is sealed like any canned goods. Are you saying they are no good because they don't have oxygen? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 8301

Exercise, I'm super project driven so regular daily workouts aren't my thing but.... I've got a semi-collapsing unusually shaped 1100 sf "barn" on the property that either needed to be torn down or seriously repaired,,, thus it is a project that is currently providing lots of exercise and time with my 18 yr old boy and he is learning more life skills.

Life is good.


----------



## Notold63

loaded some 9mm ammo and freeze-dried some food.


----------



## Targetshooter

MaterielGeneral said:


> I forgot to mention, the other night I was at Meijer's to pick up some meat and check out the sporting goods section. I found these LifeStraw Water Bottles.
> 
> LifeStraw Go Water Filter Bottle LSGO01221 | eBay
> 
> There normally around $30.00+/- and they were on clearance for $17. something. There was only 3 left and after I talked to my wife and text her pictures of it, she said it was cool that I get all three. Good for the bug out bags and for general rustic camping use.
> 
> Anybody else have these? What's your experience?


I have two , I love them , I used one to test it on my water from our rain barrel , it worked great . I have two of the life straws also . the only thing I am missing is a still , I want one .


----------



## MaterielGeneral

watchin said:


> Got a couple large jugs of coconut oil. Good all round stuff right there. Question on the seeds. A few years ago I got a #10 can of herloom garden seeds from some prepper store . The can is sealed like any canned goods. Are you saying they are no good because they don't have oxygen?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yes seeds need oxygen. I have never purchased canned seeds like you have but I am guessing they did not vacuum pack the can so there is Oxygen in the can. The bad news is that canned seeds do not have an unlimited shelf life. They will eventually stop germinating because of age. You can prolong their life though. If you are going to store seeds they need to have 0 moisture in them. So you will want to put moisture absorbers in the container and keep them at a steady cool temperature. They will last even longer if you freeze them but if you do make sure there is moisture absorbers with them before you freeze them to allow time for them to work. What happens if your house water pipes freeze? Same thing with seeds they break.

Keep in mind that I am not a master gardener. This is just information that I have learned over time. In sergeant school the Army taught me how to be a very good researcher. How else are you going to learn all that red tape. You cannot remember it all.


----------



## turbo6

This came in the mail today, which I won at no cost as a prize. Pretty cool as I never win anything useful.










I have lots of lights, but no headlamp so this was a welcome addition to my preparations.

It's a 2016 model Fenix HL10 headlamp.

Adjustable strap, runs on 1 AAA, 3 modes with a max of 70 lumens, waterproof, lowest settings runs for nearly 24 hours, extremely compact and light - only a few ounces in weight. It can rotate 180 degrees to be aimed where ever you need it to be.

The light is removable from the strap and can double as a small hand held flashlight. It can be switched from spot to flood, but it's fairly subtle - it's mainly a flood style light for close to medium range use.

Had I bought it, it's only about $25 and has 5 year warranty. It doesn't really have the range to be what I'd consider a hiking headlamp, but it's very versatile and useful for emergency use.


----------



## RJAMES

MaterielGeneral said:


> I forgot to mention, the other night I was at Meijer's to pick up some meat and check out the sporting goods section. I found these LifeStraw Water Bottles.
> 
> LifeStraw Go Water Filter Bottle LSGO01221 | eBay
> 
> There normally around $30.00+/- and they were on clearance for $17. something. There was only 3 left and after I talked to my wife and text her pictures of it, she said it was cool that I get all three. Good for the bug out bags and for general rustic camping use.
> 
> Anybody else have these? What's your experience?


I do not carry a canteen when I hike anymore I carry one of these . Even if you fill at what you think is safe water it is not always. I like them much better and they work better at purifying water than the old iodine tabs. Iodine or chlorine you had to wait, many times you had bad taste and color. Filter you do not have those issues. Quicker, better taste and water is safer.


----------



## Maol9

Picked up 2600 rounds of 22LR at Wally-world and buried 2500. Shot 70 and left thirty for later. My last group of ten really couldn't have been tighter.

Grinning ever since.


----------



## Dalarast

MaterielGeneral said:


> I forgot to mention, the other night I was at Meijer's to pick up some meat and check out the sporting goods section. I found these LifeStraw Water Bottles.
> 
> LifeStraw Go Water Filter Bottle LSGO01221 | eBay
> 
> There normally around $30.00+/- and they were on clearance for $17. something. There was only 3 left and after I talked to my wife and text her pictures of it, she said it was cool that I get all three. Good for the bug out bags and for general rustic camping use.
> 
> Anybody else have these? What's your experience?


Wife got me one of these bottles for Christmas and I got to use it today on a hike. Great bottle and no dysentery yet soooo I give it two thumbs up and will be buying one for each persons BOB to go as the primary and have the standard canteeen and life straw as backups.

Edit: misspelled canteen. Like it with the extra e so left it there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I previously wrote a post about a discount store where I bought a crap load of packages of ten 5 gallon Mylar bags and 2000cc Oxygen absorbers.

I stopped in there tonight and bought several medical items. I got a Burin wrist style blood pressure monitor for $5.92, Instant large cold pack $0.58, a package of 50 4”X 4” gauze pads $2.63 and finally a box of 25 ABD Pads 5”X 9” $4.10

Not bad of a haul.


----------



## zachthemac

I brushed my teeth. Long term health and hygiene are critical to prepping. WROL and you've got an abscess or diabetes? You're dead.


----------



## Jp4GA

Purchased mylar bags and oxygen absorbers and will do our first self packed bags this weekend. We have plenty of cans and stuff, but need to better protect our beans and rice and other dried goods.


----------



## sideKahr

I upgraded the cook kit in my Get-Home-Bag:

Wax stoves in altoids tins --> S.S. Alcohol stove and fuel bottle
Empty soup cans to cook in --> Titanium pot with lid
Cans of soup, chicken, and spam --> Mountain house dehydrated dinners and breakfasts

Much more efficient and lighter in weight.

P.S. Also replaced crappy landscaping saw with a PocketBoy Folder.


----------



## spork

Bought the wife some books for her birthday a couple of weeks ago, "one second after" "one year after" and "day of wrath". She finished one second after a couple of days ago and I finished reading it today. It has sparked some conversations. She has already been on board with the prepping, but this has gotten her a little more interested in helping. She hasn't had much time to get into the second book in the series, so I'll have to wait till she's done before I get a crack at it. They are her books after all. It turned out to be an excellent birthday present although it was a bit risky as I wasn't sure if she would like them.

Today I picked up a couple sets of insulated leather work gloves on clearance and some wool socks on clearance as well. Also stopped by wally world and they had a gas barbecue on clearance as well for $75 and hauled it home. $125 off was too good of a deal to pass on, and my poor old grill has seen much better days regardless of me trying to keep it alive with parts. Maybe I'll retrofit the old grill to use with charcoal. This time of year makes a good time to stock up on winter supplies as most stores are starting to clearance them out. Then I spent most of the day home with the youngest since she has been sick the last couple days. Much better today tho, so off to school for her tomorrow.


----------



## Joe

Jp4GA said:


> Purchased mylar bags and oxygen absorbers and will do our first self packed bags this weekend. We have plenty of cans and stuff, but need to better protect our beans and rice and other dried goods.


 Jp4GA I am interested in storage in mylar. please follow up and tell us how that went.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Joe said:


> Jp4GA I am interested in storage in mylar. please follow up and tell us how that went.


Its really easy. I'll see if I can find a thread I made and post a link, if I don't get back to you send me a pm and I will let you know how to do it and try to answer any questions.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Last night I bought around 30lb of chicken thighs for .69 cents a pound. While at Aldi's I bought an upper arm blood pressure monitor and on eBay a finger tip oxygen checker. See the post I made in the Medical Section.


----------



## mingaa

Cashed in a prize table certificate - 1,000 rounds of 10mm Starline brass added to the coffers. 
Fabricate 100 .223/5.56 out of spec (short) cases into 300 BLK cases
Running 3 drums cleaning fired/dirty brass
About to load 300 'utility' range rounds and 100 'lay-down' SD/HD rounds
Clean two pistols, check extractor on one 

Check fuse supply in both cars - complete set + extras specific to each (replaced 1 and noticed shortage)


----------



## SOCOM42

Bought 50 pounds of rice to bag up.

Bought a bunch of refillable grill lighters off Amazon.

I have three cases of refill cylinders.

The long noses are good for lighting the kitchen stove if needed.

They are also the best method for lighting the Coleman lanterns and and the Aladdin's.


----------



## TG

Gift from one of my Texas clients, for me to practice with while my ribs heal


----------



## tango

If that is a wall, you will need a pot of spackle--


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Finished up testing my dual 5-gallon water filter system. It uses gravel, sand and activated carbon. Worked so damned well I've bought the parts to make two more.


----------



## mingaa

TG said:


> Gift from one of my Texas clients, for me to practice with while my ribs heal
> 
> View attachment 36161


Put one of those in someone's forehead (OR frontal lobes) and I'll bet they reconsider advancing!~


----------



## TG

mingaa said:


> Put one of those in someone's forehead (OR frontal lobes) and I'll bet they reconsider advancing!~
> 
> View attachment 36177


You mean crotch?


----------



## inceptor

TG said:


> You mean crotch?


OUCH!!!

I don't EVEN want to think about that one :vs_shocked:


----------



## TG

inceptor said:


> OUCH!!!
> 
> I don't EVEN want to think about that one :vs_shocked:


What can a girl do when she runs out of preps?


----------



## inceptor

TG said:


> What can a girl do when she runs out of preps?


Oh, I didn't want to stop you. There are lot's of people who would benefit from this form of birth control. It's just painful to think about when you're a guy.


----------



## TG

inceptor said:


> Oh, I didn't want to stop you. There are lot's of people who would benefit from this form of birth control. It's just painful to think about when you're a guy.


Sure! But seriously, these tiny "daggers" can be hidden in ones' bra or other pieces of clothing because they're very light weight. It takes some practice to get better at aiming but so worth the effort, either throat or crotch.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

MaterielGeneral said:


> If you have been thinking about getting a gas mask or masks for your family then check out this sale.
> Polish MC-1 Gas Mask ? Original Polish Surplus Gas Mask Includes Filter and Bag - Keepshooting® I just got done ordering 6 of these masks just for the filters for my masks that I already have. I will then sell the mask and carrier on eBay to recoup some of the money.
> 
> We also ordered two of these cases Czech M85 Bag with Shoulder Strap - Keepshooting® just to check them out. If they suck then its just $1.95 thats wasted. I could probably get that out of them at our yearly yard sale.
> 
> I tried to order two of these rucksacks Czech M60 Rucksack with Shoulder Straps - Keepshooting® for $4.95 each but the shipping went from $13. something to $32. something. That was insane, we removed them from the shopping cart. Tried it several times and same charge. I just don't understand that kind of price jump. Must be UPS shipping because their shipping prices suck. If I would have gotten the rucks then I was planning on putting them in a couple cache this spring.
> 
> When we moved to the new house this last summer one of our CFP-90 rucksack channel broke that the shoulder harness sits in. So for a more immediate fix I bought a Mounted Crewman Compartmented Equipment Bag. Mounted Crewman Compartmented Equipment Bag, Woodland, NSN: 8465-01-393-5183 | eBay They were asking $60.00. I made an offer of $49.00 and they accepted. Should receive it tomarrow. We were issued these right after I left the mechanized forces. So I never experienced them first hand. What we heard about them before hand they sounded good because they are compartmentalized and its easy to get to your gear. Like the old packs and duffle bags you dont have to pull everything out to get at stuff near the bottom. Anybody have first hand account of these rucks?
> 
> Back to the CFP-90, the way it sits it cannot be carried but it can be used with a vehicle. You just wont be able to do a road march with it. But I may have a plan to put it back into service. I am assuming upholstry repair shops are expensive. There the only thing that I can think of that would have a sewing machinge and needles strong enough to do the job. I have a MOLLE 2 shoulder harness that is brand new. Years ago I thought it was something else and ordered it by mistake and its been sitting every since then. Anyways I was thinking if I could get the harness sewn onto the CFP-90, it may work so that it can be used as a rucksack again. Anybody have any ideas?


The Polish masks came today. Real happy with what I got for the price. I really liked the Czech M85. They are the perfect size to put your mask and carrier in, a hazmat suit, boot covers and gloves. For $1.95 you cant go wrong. Today I ordered 6 more. Total after shipping was $19.89 and I did have a 15% discount code that I used.


----------



## Gaffer57

Put together a cooking kit to keep in my SUV so now I can store some freeze dried food (that needs boiling water) along with the rest of the emergency stuff that is already in the compartments under the cargo deck. Had to buy a few things (like a cheap backpacking pot) but most of it I was able to put together from stuff I already had around the house and in the vehicle. The case fits under the back seat so now I have a bit more room in the compartments.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I forgot to mention that those Polish masks come in different sizes just so you know.* The little paper handout that came with it shows millimeter-and size.* I received two 0 (small) and four 2 (medium).* I'm keeping the filters and two of the best #2 medium masks just for back ups and selling the rest on eBay.* I'm going to try auction starting out for $5.00 plus shipping and see how it goes.

millimeter* * * * size number
97-105* * * * * * * * * 0
106-115* * * * * * * * 1
116-126* * * * * * * * 2
127-138* * * * * * * * 3

Normally European Military is not made to high standards like the US military equipment but one thing that impressed me was the head harness.* It was thick and very elastic.* Good stuff.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Snagged 500rds of Federal 124gr NATO spec 9mm for $85 off a fella on Armslist

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Jp4GA

Joe said:


> Jp4GA I am interested in storage in mylar. please follow up and tell us how that went.


Yesterday we filled about 10 gallon bags with rice and beans. They sealed perfectly and now I feel more confident about storing food long term. We have been hesitant to buy more to store because we do not want to waste money on food that will just go bad and go stale. The heated sealer we bought was easy to use and worked perfectly. Sealing items in Mylar bags also freed up storage space since things are now a little more compacted and fit better into our long term storage buckets.

In the coming days we will store up other items that we did not have time to get to this weekend.

The plan is to have enough food and water so that can make it until we become self-sufficient should SHTF. Gardening and canning will become a bigger part of life this spring. Going to try a patch with seeds I saved from last years harvest, since we may not always have seeds in packets.


----------



## jimLE

i've mostly been stocking up on store bought canned and dry foods.right along with some home canning..in which i do need to do lots more home canning..got another 100 rounds of 22 ammo.1 gallon of lamp oil..emergency foods from different places/sites..1st aid supplies,fire starters.camping gear that has multi use's.got a couple of games that can be played any time of year,indoors and outdoors alike..they'll be great during a power outage as well.got 2-30LB propane tanks..in which they still have propane in them..folks i got um from,didnt know it....got a food cabinet,it's mostly for store bought canned foods.got rid of some old clothes to free up closet space.saved buttons from them,when ever possible..been getting,non electric tools here n there...


----------



## Joe

Jp4GA said:


> Yesterday we filled about 10 gallon bags with rice and beans. They sealed perfectly and now I feel more confident about storing food long term. We have been hesitant to buy more to store because we do not want to waste money on food that will just go bad and go stale. The heated sealer we bought was easy to use and worked perfectly. Sealing items in Mylar bags also freed up storage space since things are now a little more compacted and fit better into our long term storage buckets.
> 
> In the coming days we will store up other items that we did not have time to get to this weekend.
> 
> The plan is to have enough food and water so that can make it until we become self-sufficient should SHTF. Gardening and canning will become a bigger part of life this spring. Going to try a patch with seeds I saved from last years harvest, since we may not always have seeds in packets.


Thanks for the follow up. I am glad things went well for you! It is nice when a plan works!


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

My Mid State Firearms (made in good ole Mississipi) 16" 9mm upper came today, ordered with a 10" quad rail which was out of stock so they upgraded me to a 12" Trinity Force free float quad rail, and threw in a charging handle and koozie for the mishap.

Got it with a nitride coated hybrid 9mm BCG and I cant be more pleased with thr fit and finish of the upper. Cycled through some 115gr steel case Tulammo, 124gr Plated reloads, 147gr Crit Def and HydraShoks and it performed extremly well with my buddys POS colt mag lower

Time to get some LMT irons and an eotech on this bad boy

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Prepared One

I added ,5.56 and 9mm this past weekend along with picking up a new 9mm carbine that I found on sale. Saved over 200 bucks. (CZ Scorpion, Awesome ) also added canned goods and began organizing the cabinets in the mud room to accommodate them. Received my Jupiter lantern and tested it out. Works great, throws off a lot of light.


----------



## agmccall

I've been laid up sick the past few days, today I felt a little better so I shot my bow for 1/2 hour

al


----------



## paraquack

I finally modified the covers over the spare tire in my car. 
Now all I need to do is find something inconspicuous if I have
to ditch the car. 





















I will let you guess what is stored in the long skinny panel.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Got my rifle setup and got all my mags loaded, still decided on an optic will probably go for an Eotech but never had issues with a Bushnell TRS32









sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Robie

paraquack said:


> I finally modified the covers over the spare tire in my car.
> Now all I need to do is find something inconspicuous if I have
> to ditch the car.
> View attachment 36898
> 
> View attachment 36906
> 
> View attachment 36914
> 
> I will let you guess what is stored in the long skinny panel.


Pool stick? Umbrella?


----------



## RhinoReese

*Best Investment Ever*

Well, 
I am happy to say that I made a great purchase to add to my supplies, its a 100% American Made bulletproof vest. This local company base in Florida sells these awesome carriers with already attached tactical accessories like a holster and spare magazine pockets. The best part was they are currently having a sale on their NIJ III Max plates on sale! They said they had an overstock so they currently are starting at $299.99 compared to $499.99! I couldn't miss this sale, so i got 3 one for my wife, my brother, and myself! They came in with in a reasonable amount of time and the best part is they have a huge carrier color selection.
The company is called the best body armor
Their website is 
TheBestBodyArmor.com

Hope you guys have a great week!:tango_face_grin::tango_face_grin::tango_face_grin:


----------



## A Watchman

RhinoReese said:


> Well,
> I am happy to say that I made a great purchase to add to my supplies, its a 100% American Made bulletproof vest. This local company base in Florida sells these awesome carriers with already attached tactical accessories like a holster and spare magazine pockets. The best part was they are currently having a sale on their NIJ III Max plates on sale! They said they had an overstock so they currently are starting at $299.99 compared to $499.99! I couldn't miss this sale, so i got 3 one for my wife, my brother, and myself! They came in with in a reasonable amount of time and the best part is they have a huge carrier color selection.
> The company is called the best body armor
> Their website is
> TheBestBodyArmor.com
> 
> Hope you guys have a great week!:tango_face_grin::tango_face_grin::tango_face_grin:


Hey Rhino ..... that's funny huh? Other than sell body armor what else do you do? :vs_laugh:


----------



## inceptor

RhinoReese said:


> Well,
> I am happy to say that I made a great purchase to add to my supplies, its a 100% American Made bulletproof vest. This local company base in Florida sells these awesome carriers with already attached tactical accessories like a holster and spare magazine pockets. The best part was they are currently having a sale on their NIJ III Max plates on sale! They said they had an overstock so they currently are starting at $299.99 compared to $499.99! I couldn't miss this sale, so i got 3 one for my wife, my brother, and myself! They came in with in a reasonable amount of time and the best part is they have a huge carrier color selection.
> The company is called the best body armor
> Their website is
> TheBestBodyArmor.com
> 
> Hope you guys have a great week!:tango_face_grin::tango_face_grin::tango_face_grin:


I bet you were a great car salesman too.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

RhinoReese said:


> Well,
> I am happy to say that I made a great purchase to add to my supplies, its a 100% American Made bulletproof vest. This local company base in Florida sells these awesome carriers with already attached tactical accessories like a holster and spare magazine pockets. The best part was they are currently having a sale on their NIJ III Max plates on sale! They said they had an overstock so they currently are starting at $299.99 compared to $499.99! I couldn't miss this sale, so i got 3 one for my wife, my brother, and myself! They came in with in a reasonable amount of time and the best part is they have a huge carrier color selection.
> The company is called the best body armor
> Their website is
> TheBestBodyArmor.com
> 
> Hope you guys have a great week!:tango_face_grin::tango_face_grin::tango_face_grin:


You must have messed up in life when you are relying on a shoddy advertisement scheme to generate CPM and commissions off of extremely questionable body "armor"...Level 5s for $300? What?

The parent company even listed a review under their own name...so fake reviews, psychological monikers and buzz words and someone random dude plugging on forums...not a good look

Hell with all the damn social media plugins and crap javascript you still manage to rank way low in google results...someone put a fork in this guy

Dont you have extended warranties and clearcoat rust proofing to sell on the DIY forums?

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Prepared One

Going to do a little work on the jeep's GHB's this weekend. Clean a couple of black evil bang sticks. pick up some more can goods and try to organize the cabinets in the garage a bit better. Already picked up 9mm and 00 buck. If I have time I will get some more dry stores into mylar.


----------



## whoppo

Catching up on the past week:

Ordered ten more of the Plano 56 quart storage bins from Cabela's while they were still at the $9.99 sale price. They're back-ordered, but the price went back up to $19.99 the day after I placed the order. Great stackable bins with latching/lockable tops.

CampingSurvival.com had a decent sale of shelf-stable, ready-to-eat sammiches, so I grabbed a couple dozen of the Bridgford's in assorted flavors. These are great to leave in the truck's GHB or to throw in the pack for a day of strolling through the woods.

Picked up more ProCell alkaline batteries: 144 AA's, 96 AAA's, 24 D's and 12 9V's

I'm kind of a flashlight junkie and recently saw a review of a low-priced light that sounded interesting, so I ordered one...
It's an Atactical A1 and is a measly $19.99 (free shipping) at Amazon (prime). Solid aluminum construction, 550 lumen CREE, IPX7 water resistance, End cap power button (with momentary), 5 modes/brightness levels via a separate button (remembers your last setting when powering up) and it includes a USB rechargable 2600mah 18650 battery. The USB charging port is on the battery itself, not on the flashlight where leaks can occur. I've got lights from various companies, some that cost over 200 bucks, but I was so impressed by this 20 dollar light that I immediately bought 4 more. Here's the link if you're interested: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01NBKWBU8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Rotated 30 gallons of stored gasoline.

That's about it...


----------



## turbo6

whoppo said:


> I'm kind of a flashlight junkie and recently saw a review of a low-priced light that sounded interesting, so I ordered one...
> It's an Atactical A1 and is a measly $19.99 (free shipping) at Amazon (prime). Solid aluminum construction, 550 lumen CREE, IPX7 water resistance, End cap power button (with momentary), 5 modes/brightness levels via a separate button (remembers your last setting when powering up) and it includes a USB rechargable 2600mah 18650 battery. The USB charging port is on the battery itself, not on the flashlight whrer leaks can occur. I've got lights from various companies, some that cost over 200 bucks, but I was so impressed by this 20 dollar light that I immediately bought 4 more. Here's the link if you're interested: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01NBKWBU8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


For the price that thing looks amazing. I've been meaning to order one and give it a shot. I don't think there's anything out there that matches it in terms of value.

I'm interested to see how it holds up over time, but you can't beat the value with it.

If you're not a flashlight junkie most people tend to scoff at spending $60+ for a modern light because they have a "trusty" old Maglite...but a lot of the newer companies are fully embracing technology that Maglite is reluctant to employ.

This is a fine example at an amazing price.


----------



## inceptor

Getting more organized. 

Ya buy a little here, a little there, some now, some later. Ya put it here and there. After a while you think, well I probably have enough of this but probably need a little more of that. Then you think well, maybe it's time to get a little organization here. As you are gathering things together you find, oh I thought I had more of that. Stuff you thought you had a little of becomes a whole lot more than you thought. Then you find more of what you think you had more of, you did, it was just stuck somewhere else. Sheesh!


----------



## 8301

inceptor said:


> Getting more organized.
> 
> Ya buy a little here, a little there, some now, some later. Ya put it here and there. After a while you think, well I probably have enough of this but probably need a little more of that. Then you think well, maybe it's time to get a little organization here. As you are gathering things together you find, oh I thought I had more of that. Stuff you thought you had a little of becomes a whole lot more than you thought. Then you find more of what you think you had more of, you di it was just stuck somewhere else. Sheesh!


Been there, done that, found the excess stuff. Fortunaly I have quite a bit of storage space which makes it easier to keep tabs on how much of whatever I have.


----------



## inceptor

John Galt said:


> Been there, done that, found the excess stuff. Fortunaly I have quite a bit of storage space which makes it easier to keep tabs on how much of whatever I have.


My problem is I don't have much storage. I'm working on condensing things now.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I have been wanting an emergency alert radio for a while. Tonight when I was at Meijers I bought on clearance an Alert Works Emergency Alert Weather Radio EAR-10WH. It was $25.99 and came with a wall charger and it takes 4 AA batteries for when the power goes out. The manual is pretty simple and clear. Set up was real easy.

It has an easy to use volume. It has a clock and an alarm if you want to use it. You can listen to it non stop or have it silent and then the 90 decibel alert siren goes off and then the radio starts talking and tells you what is up.

EAR-10 Emergency Alert Weather Radio®, Alert Works, Ltd.

You can buy it direct for $35.00 with free shipping. For the short term of owning this radio I really recommend it. It does have a one year warranty.

Product Features
Alert Feature - Radio automatically activates to warn of pending danger from weather or civil emergencies.

7 NOAA Channels - Listen to the latest weather forecast with the touch of a button, directly from the National Weather Service.

S.A.M.E. Reception - Localize reception for only the alerts you want to hear. Select your county only or multiple counties in your area.

Time and Alarm Clock - Multi-function and large backlit display make it ideal for any room in the house.

User Selectable Warning System - Select from voice or siren alerts.

90 Decibel Alert Siren - Loud enough to be heard from any room in the house or to awaken the soundest of sleepers.

LED Alert Level Indicators - 3 lights indicate alert level (Watch, Warning, or Statement) and remain on for the duration of the alert.

Emergency Battery Back-up - The monitor will stay on even during a power outage. (Requires 4 "AA" batteries [not included])


----------



## paraquack

I feel this is the best investment for $30 or so. I used to live in IL and had to worry about weather and heavy weather. Now I only worry about the trains carrying all the haz-mat stuff a few miles west of me. My Midland WR120 works great. Except for how F'ing loud the alert siren was. The alert siren has no volume control. It will wake the dead. Except for that I wouldn't recommend it. I finally put electricians tape over most of the speaker to mute the siren and increased the volume of the Voice to match. If you sleep like the dead, it's great. $28 online at Walmart


----------



## 8301

After following a link provided by another member here I discovered that there may be a Islamist training camp about 25 miles from me. Terrorist Training Camps in the US | Military.com Supposedly there are about 22 of these "training camps" here in the US. Use this link to see if there is one near you. 22 Islamic Terrorist Camps Located In US

Here is a picture of the map 22 Islamic Terrorist Camps Located In US

Further research including a newspaper article from the local sheriff from 2015 and two people who have driven by taking pictures and one guy who had a 10 minute discussion with two of the people who live there make it sounds more like where about 6 Muslim families are living on a plot of land way out in the woods. The community known as Madinah Village claim to just want to live in peace but have ties to the Jamaat Fuqra organization and possibly to Sheikh Gilani. https://counterjihadreport.com/tag/jamaat-ul-fuqra/

One of these camps is in Houston @Sasquatch


----------



## whoppo

turbo6 said:


> For the price that thing looks amazing. I've been meaning to order one and give it a shot. I don't think there's anything out there that matches it in terms of value.
> 
> I'm interested to see how it holds up over time, but you can't beat the value with it.
> 
> If you're not a flashlight junkie most people tend to scoff at spending $60+ for a modern light because they have a "trusty" old Maglite...but a lot of the newer companies are fully embracing technology that Maglite is reluctant to employ.
> 
> This is a fine example at an amazing price.


I haven't really tortured mine yet... I did drop it on my driveway from shoulder height five times... not so much as a scratch on it. I also put one in our deep freezer for a couple of days and that didn't bother it at all. I'm thinking next weekend I'll mount one on a 12 ga and take it to the range with a few boxes of 3" shoulder bruisers. If it can survive that, I'll call it good.

My wife and I have put together packs for each of the "less than prepared" family members living nearby. I'm really thinking I'm going to order more of these so we can include one in each pack.


----------



## Sasquatch

John Galt said:


> After following a link provided by another member here I discovered that there may be a Islamist training camp about 25 miles from me. Terrorist Training Camps in the US | Military.com Supposedly there are about 22 of these "training camps" here in the US. Use this link to see if there is one near you. 22 Islamic Terrorist Camps Located In US
> 
> Here is a picture of the map 22 Islamic Terrorist Camps Located In US
> 
> Further research including a newspaper article from the local sheriff from 2015 and two people who have driven by taking pictures and one guy who had a 10 minute discussion with two of the people who live there make it sounds more like where about 6 Muslim families are living on a plot of land way out in the woods. The community known as Madinah Village claim to just want to live in peace but have ties to the Jamaat Fuqra organization and possibly to Sheikh Gilani. https://counterjihadreport.com/tag/jamaat-ul-fuqra/
> 
> One of these camps is in Houston @Sasquatch


I appreciate the heads up but I am in California so Houston is a ways away from me.


----------



## ShutYrMouth

I just put a couple in my amazon cart. I'll try em out. For $20, they would be good upgrades for my kids bags.
I've been upgrading all mine lights to streamlights, but they're not cheap. 

can't post the links to the lights I have cause my post count is too low.


----------



## ShutYrMouth

my reply was to this post. lol
im a newbie


----------



## 8301

Sasquatch said:


> I appreciate the heads up but I am in California so Houston is a ways away from me.


I thought it was you who lived in Houston. There is a regular member here who lives there.


----------



## Sasquatch

John Galt said:


> I thought it was you who lived in Houston. There is a regular member here who lives there.


I believe @preparedone lives in Houston but I might be wrong. But there us a member that does. I know that for sure.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## watchin

I was doing inventory/organization (seems like a never ending task) when I ran across a buried bin. I opened it to find a few items I though had been lost to the abyss (we've moved 3 tines in the last 4 years) but in the bottom was several cans of food and other food items that have long expired. Now granted it wasn't a lot thankfully. As I painfully tossed them all into the garbage I quietly though, it could still be good. But with the current system I have of rotation and placement I should never have this problem again.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor

John Galt said:


> I thought it was you who lived in Houston. There is a regular member here who lives there.


Sasquatch is a surfer squatch. It's a bit hard to do that in Houston.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I went to gun show yestiddy. I picked up four extra mags for my Henry Survival rifle. 

I dropped off my beloved Falkniven S1 Pro at the booth with the guy who does leathercraft. He's going to make me a custom leather sheath since I can't stand the plastic and nylon monstrosity it came with.

I also picked up the last ingredient I needed to make a Fitzroy Storm Glass (potassium nitrate) while I was there. I brewed it up today and while cooling down, it filled up with beautiful crystals.


----------



## Stick

Finished shoveling the truck out of the driveway. In 4L with all four tires chained, made it fifty yards up the grade before it high centered on snow just short of the crest and out of the drifts. 
Sigh. 
Done with shoveling for today. Supposed to warm up in a few days, think I'll just let solar power do the job for me. I don't have to be anywhere for a couple weeks anyway.
Now, seems to me I had a Thomas Pynchon novel I've been saving...


----------



## MaterielGeneral

The 6 Czech M85 bags that I ordered for $1.95 each plus shipping came today. All but one was brand new and that one was a high excellent/mint condition.

Czech M85 Bag with Shoulder Strap - Keepshooting®

I am going to put our gas mask and carrier in them with MOPP gloves, Tyvek Hazmat suits and boot covers in them so they are ready to go at a moments notice. The only thing I dislike about them is that they have cinch straps instead of clip buckles. It takes longer to open than I like. If I find a suitable buckles at a decent price then I am going to change them out.

Maybe I will take some pictures of the HAZMAT gear before and after they are stowed.

Edit: I have to correct myself. My eyes were bigger than the bag. The bag is about the size of a mask carrier, slightly larger.


----------



## turbo6

whoppo said:


> I haven't really tortured mine yet... I did drop it on my driveway from shoulder height five times... not so much as a scratch on it. I also put one in our deep freezer for a couple of days and that didn't bother it at all. I'm thinking next weekend I'll mount one on a 12 ga and take it to the range with a few boxes of 3" shoulder bruisers. If it can survive that, I'll call it good.
> 
> My wife and I have put together packs for each of the "less than prepared" family members living nearby. I'm really thinking I'm going to order more of these so we can include one in each pack.


Sounds solid....I just realized they have an A1S coming out soon. 1150 lumens, same basic design, maybe $10 more. I may just hold out for that one. I need a few more bright lights.


----------



## spork

Got a Coleman sportster grill today from work. Been there 15 years now and that's what I get for putting up with them this long. Can't complain too much. Haven't fired it up yet but did get it assembled and it appears it should be a decent small grill. 









Sent from my crappy phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss.Wesson

As a newbie I've just read this entire thread and I have to say, it is incredibly helpful. 

Over the weekend I made some small contributions to my self-sufficiency including buying three new chickens and doing the somewhat unpleasant task of chopping the heads off 4 roosters lain:. They weren't big enough for the pot unfortunately - barely a sandwich out of them ! 

I've also made some advances towards deciding on a new gun-safe for a cabin I'm building but still haven't decided on the make or brand.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Just ordered some more med supplies for wound management and bleeding control...namely tons of kerlix, coban, irrigation syringes, hemostats and forceps, autoclave pouches, sutures, Celox grans, Israelis, a few new TQs and my favorite...

Silver bullets! Because why risk popping a ventricle when you can proctolysis someone? "Butt chug! Butt chug!"

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

So much med supplies lol

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## 8301

Miss.Wesson said:


> As a newbie I've just read this entire thread and I have to say, it is incredibly helpful. .


You read 710 pages of daily preps? impressive!


----------



## MaterielGeneral

711 pages


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Had to go to Grand Rapids this morning for my VA appointments. Afterwards we went to Cabela's to spend some free money. For those that haven't heard it before, I have a Cabela's credit card that we pay all of our bills and expenses of the month and then pay it off every pay period. In doing so we earn Cabela's points/free money.

My wife got some Muck boots on sale for around $90.00

Muck® Women's Hale Camo Prints Rubber Boots : Cabela's

I got a Cabela's Harvester 5 Tier Dehydrator for $54.99. If it works good then I need to get a couple more trays and a fruit roll up tray.

Cabela's Harvester Five-Tier Dehydrator : Cabela's

Not bad for free, huh?

On the way home we stopped by Walmart and their clearancing out a lot of hunting stuff. I got this pack on clearance for $15.00

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mossy-Oak-Outback-Day-Pack/49840348#about

My 15 year old once he's totally healed, will be starting drivers training this spring or summer. Sooner or later were going to get him a vehicle so that he can work and as part of his early graduation. I will use this pack as a get home/vehicle bag.


----------



## Annie

Nice haul, MatG.! Today I'm gonna bottle up some meat (7 quarts) and dehydrate more veggies (4 trays). I'll also make fingerprint appointments hubs and me so we can get gun permits!


----------



## hammerofmordor

Today I purchased more canned goods, and some more jugs of water. 

Also went to a tactical handgun defense class last night which was incredible! 
My partner and I are spending today working out safety for our house, including how to board up our windows downstairs.


----------



## Miss.Wesson

Annie said:


> Nice haul, MatG.! Today I'm gonna bottle up some meat (7 quarts) and dehydrate more veggies (4 trays). I'll also make fingerprint appointments hubs and me so we can get gun permits!


Out of interest, what's the process for getting firearms permits in the US ? Does it differ from State to State? Here in NZ it is quite a process...you apply, then have to be 'vetted' by the local police firearms officer who comes to check out your house, checks you don't have a criminal history, interviews at least 2 referees and then checks you have a gun-safe or suitable storage area for firearms which complies with the Arms Code (ammo and preferably the bolt and magazine has to be stored separately from the firearm). Then you do a course, pass a theory test to indicate you're au fait with the Arms Code rules and if you pass you're issued a license which lasts 10 years. If you move house you legally have to notify the police each time and they visit again to check for compliance with Code etc. And the process I've just outlined applied only to rifles and is obviously the most common license (I got mine 6 yrs ago). if you want a handgun or semi-auto then that's a whole other level of extra scrutiny. And then another one if you want to import.

We don't have the equivalent of a 2nd Amendment here.....!

Probably should have asked this in another thread so apols for deviating from the theme but this is the thread I'm loving the most at the moment as I've spent so long reading it..... :tango_face_wink:

Haven't done any particular prep today apart from spending my lunch break searching online for the best-quality small torches. (or flashlights in US.... :tango_face_smile


----------



## Stick

I dunno if this is a prep...for two weeks I have not been more than about a hundred yards from the house. Snowed in. I don't ski, don't much care for snowshoeing. Got the truck stuck last week, in 4x4 low with all four tires chained (that's how I got a hundred yards from the house, in a moment of wild optimism). A chinook blew in yesterday and the drifts are goin fast, so I took the ATV out, figured I'd knock down some of the drifts a little, and managed to get back to the house after about, oh, maybe two hundred yards, without getting stuck, but it was a near thing. Today, I walked out to look down the draw, see if there were any elk down there, and here comes ol' Curt on his backhoe, puttin' along through the drifts. He had a tough time with it, even. Glad I didn't get my truck down there, as it was still a lot deeper than it looked. He went off the road sideways and down the hill backwards twice before giving up on the last couple hundred yards. But, now I'll be able to go to town. He plowed through about fourteen miles to get to me, and plowed about thirty miles of road just for the three households out here, separated by miles. Hadn't seen anyone in two weeks, so it was nice to visit. I'll still have to take a straight down the hill way to get out, and leave the truck down below when I get back. ATVs are great for that. So, yeehaw, tomorrow, some butter for my popcorn (that was bad, running out of popcorn butter), propane (I have plenty, but hate to see an empty tank), do some laundry, hit the truck stop for a real shower and something to eat I didn't cook, fill up the water tanks, and hit back to home. Expecting my Marlin being returned, newly rechambered to .327 Federal Magnum. Gotta go prime some cases...


----------



## Miss.Wesson

MaterielGeneral said:


> 711 pages


Yes, I have read 711 pages. Some in more detail and others slightly skimmed over, but nonetheless I've read all. I sense some disbelief/thinly-veiled derision/mocking that a newbie would bother doing it?

I have circled this website for some days/weeks now and chose this particular thread to hone in on as I felt it would give me the best idea across what a large number of your active members are doing in terms of prepping and sustainable living. Given the large number of recent posts, and the huge volume of activity on a clearly popular and active site, I felt that this one offered a comprehensive insight into the topic and it was relatively easy to stay with a theme while I clicked through the pages. I will leave reading the other threads in other topics to another day!

711 of online pages is pretty much a walk in the park compared to the screeds of reading I've done in my vast history of college and profession.

I'm sorry if anyone doubts my genuine involvement with the group.


----------



## Prepared One

Miss.Wesson said:


> Out of interest, what's the process for getting firearms permits in the US ? Does it differ from State to State? Here in NZ it is quite a process...you apply, then have to be 'vetted' by the local police firearms officer who comes to check out your house, checks you don't have a criminal history, interviews at least 2 referees and then checks you have a gun-safe or suitable storage area for firearms which complies with the Arms Code (ammo and preferably the bolt and magazine has to be stored separately from the firearm). Then you do a course, pass a theory test to indicate you're au fait with the Arms Code rules and if you pass you're issued a license which lasts 10 years. If you move house you legally have to notify the police each time and they visit again to check for compliance with Code etc. And the process I've just outlined applied only to rifles and is obviously the most common license (I got mine 6 yrs ago). if you want a handgun or semi-auto then that's a whole other level of extra scrutiny. And then another one if you want to import.
> 
> We don't have the equivalent of a 2nd Amendment here.....!
> 
> Probably should have asked this in another thread so apols for deviating from the theme but this is the thread I'm loving the most at the moment as I've spent so long reading it..... :tango_face_wink:
> 
> Haven't done any particular prep today apart from spending my lunch break searching online for the best-quality small torches. (or flashlights in US.... :tango_face_smile


Holy crap! I forget sometimes how tough the rest of the world has excersising it's God given rights. Our gun laws very from State to State, some harder then others but most are fairly easy. None that I know of are as strict as your NZ


----------



## Boss Dog

@Miss.Wesson
Here in South Carolina; you walk in and pick out the gun you want. Show ID and fill out a form. The clerk calls the state police records center and they run a check through the computers. If nothing pops up on you (which is rare. you know if you have a police record), you pay for the gun and you're out the door with your gun in about 15 minutes. If you have a CWP, they don't even have to call it in.

I came real close to immigrating to Australia many years ago. In retrospect, I'm glad I didn't.

Edit: I'm sorry I just realized you asked about permits. 
Also here in SC; you have to go to an authorized trainer and sit through a class of approved curriculum which should take 8 hours. Many can do it in less. Basically just laws and liabilities. Shoot 50 rounds at a target and hit the paper. Send in a form signed by the instructor with a picture of yourself and a fingerprint card. It takes about 90 days here to play the waiting game.


----------



## sideKahr

MaterielGeneral said:


> ...we went to Cabela's to spend some free money. For those that haven't heard it before, I have a Cabela's credit card that we pay all of our bills and expenses of the month and then pay it off every pay period. In doing so we earn Cabela's points/free money.


This is a great way to acquire preps. I use Discover's money back program the same way. Amazon accepts Discover Points same as cash; delivers the preps to you door, very convenient.

I just ordered a very nice, diamond encrusted "free" knife sharpener.


----------



## Smitty901

Educate myself to what is going on all over this country.

I used the HD rewards any cash back that comes from that goes to Motorcycle parts and leather and Shirts fro my wife . We can not live all prepping.


----------



## turbo6

Miss.Wesson said:


> Out of interest, what's the process for getting firearms permits in the US ? Does it differ from State to State? Here in NZ it is quite a process...you apply, then have to be 'vetted' by the local police firearms officer who comes to check out your house, checks you don't have a criminal history, interviews at least 2 referees and then checks you have a gun-safe or suitable storage area for firearms which complies with the Arms Code (ammo and preferably the bolt and magazine has to be stored separately from the firearm). Then you do a course, pass a theory test to indicate you're au fait with the Arms Code rules and if you pass you're issued a license which lasts 10 years. If you move house you legally have to notify the police each time and they visit again to check for compliance with Code etc. And the process I've just outlined applied only to rifles and is obviously the most common license (I got mine 6 yrs ago). if you want a handgun or semi-auto then that's a whole other level of extra scrutiny. And then another one if you want to import.
> 
> We don't have the equivalent of a 2nd Amendment here.....!
> 
> Probably should have asked this in another thread so apols for deviating from the theme but this is the thread I'm loving the most at the moment as I've spent so long reading it..... :tango_face_wink:
> 
> Haven't done any particular prep today apart from spending my lunch break searching online for the best-quality small torches. (or flashlights in US.... :tango_face_smile


In some states you need a permit to buy a firearm, others just a background check. Carrying a firearm concealed requires a separate permit, but that acts as your purchase permit so you can buy without limitations.

What kind of torch are you looking for? Any battery type in mind?


----------



## Smitty901

State of Wisconsin. No permit to own or buy. Instant back round check require. Then you can take your weapon right away. To carry conceal a permit that is easy to get is required. Open carry requires no permit.
In the US each state can with in some limits place their own requirements on type of weapon and any permits.


----------



## Annie

Miss.Wesson said:


> Out of interest, what's the process for getting firearms permits in the US ? Does it differ from State to State? Here in NZ it is quite a process...you apply, then have to be 'vetted' by the local police firearms officer who comes to check out your house, checks you don't have a criminal history, interviews at least 2 referees and then checks you have a gun-safe or suitable storage area for firearms which complies with the Arms Code (ammo and preferably the bolt and magazine has to be stored separately from the firearm). Then you do a course, pass a theory test to indicate you're au fait with the Arms Code rules and if you pass you're issued a license which lasts 10 years. If you move house you legally have to notify the police each time and they visit again to check for compliance with Code etc. And the process I've just outlined applied only to rifles and is obviously the most common license (I got mine 6 yrs ago). if you want a handgun or semi-auto then that's a whole other level of extra scrutiny. And then another one if you want to import.
> 
> We don't have the equivalent of a 2nd Amendment here.....!
> 
> Probably should have asked this in another thread so apols for deviating from the theme but this is the thread I'm loving the most at the moment as I've spent so long reading it..... :tango_face_wink:
> 
> Haven't done any particular prep today apart from spending my lunch break searching online for the best-quality small torches. (or flashlights in US.... :tango_face_smile


Hi Miss. Wesson! :vs_wave: This is actually the first time we've ever purchased firearms so we're just learning as we go. We went down to the police station and filled out a few forms, they did a background check then we needed two people (not relatives) to write letters of recommendations. Now we need to get fingerprinted. I'm pretty sure after that we're good to go!


----------



## RJAMES

In the state of Missouri the law changed 1 January 2017 . No permit/ no training needed to carry a gun cancelled or open. No permit needed to buy . If you buy from a federal arms dealer - gun shop their is a federal background check done. Some times that check takes a while so there could be a three day wait however I have purchased 4 times and it never took more than 5 minutes for he check to come back. Many people do not buy from shops as there are plenty of guns to buy from private sellers. Private sellers means there is no record of purchase or ownership. 

You can carry a weapon in your vehicle and are not required to have a safe or a lock of any kind either for weapons in your home or your vehicle. 

Law also changed so that if you get in an argument you have no duty to leave or try to deescalate the situation should you feel threatened and the person has a weapon, or threatens force you can use deadly force and are not required to give warning or attempt to get away. 

The person turns and is running away you are not allowed to shoot them in the back, we had a man do that just that last week, he shot a man who stole his cell phone that was running away with his phone.


----------



## Annie

Prep of the day: I'll be bottling up 23 quarts of beef broth tonight. Cutting up and dehydrating 5 trays of onions while the canner does it's thing.


----------



## sideKahr

Miss.Wesson said:


> Out of interest, what's the process for getting firearms permits in the US ? Does it differ from State to State?


Here in Pennsylvania, it couldn't be simpler. We have very strong State Constitution "2nd Amendment"-like rights.

To purchase, you choose your firearm at the gun store, fill out a single page form, the clerk checks your record via computer, and within minutes (assuming you are not a felon) you can walk out the door with your purchase.

To get a license-to-carry-concealed, you must appear in person at the courthouse, fill out some paper work, have your record checked and your photo taken, and you can walk out the door in minutes with your new credential, good for 5 years. The fee is minimal. There are no storage or weapon training requirements.

You can carry a firearm openly without a license-to-carry-concealed anywhere in the state, except within the city limits of Philadelphia. No firearms are permitted in schools or Federal Buildings, bars and casinos are okay.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

More med supplies. Got packages coming in weekly.









sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## paraquack

Finally got a belated Christmas gift from nephew (I think he is a prepper) 4 dozen sutures in different gauges.


----------



## Joe

paraquack said:


> Finally got a belated Christmas gift from nephew (I think he is a prepper) 4 dozen sutures in different gauges
> 
> Paraquack, That sounds like an awesome gift. It would be great if you could practice suturing on something or somebody


----------



## Joe

I bought a new first aid kit today. I also bought some snow guard for my garage roof so that I can hang gutters to catch and store rain for my garden. I already have large totes to store the water in. I have had them for a long time. just like a lot of my projects it takes a while for me to get them completed.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

MaterielGeneral said:


> I got a Cabela's Harvester 5 Tier Dehydrator for $54.99. If it works good then I need to get a couple more trays and a fruit roll up tray.
> 
> Cabela's Harvester Five-Tier Dehydrator : Cabela's


Yesterday I played with the dehydrator. I sliced up some strawberries and apples and put them in the dehydrator. 5 trays do not go very far. I am going to have to buy some extra ones. I also want to get a fruit rollup tray. The fruit turned out really good and sweet. I have to investigate some of the shelve lives for dehydrated foods. I am going to try out bananas and cabbage next. I thawed out a beef roast and some venison steaks to make some jerky. Kitchen is going to be busy the next couple of day.


----------



## RJAMES

Picked up some ammo on sale 300 rounds of .223. Also got 50 of 30-30 . Looking to try and pick up some more ammo but only if on sale from now on I think . How much is enough no idea I think my comfort zone for now is 1000 for each AR , 500 for each 9 mm handgun, 1000 for each shotgun and 500 for the 30-30. So I will be looking to pick up some shot gun shells and 30-30 should they go on sale. 

Also looking for some more AR magazines at least 5 and anther handgun magazine. I suppose because I carried 9 Magazines when I was in the army I still feel like I should have that many loaded now for each rifle and 3 for each handgun.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Joe said:


> paraquack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a belated Christmas gift from nephew (I think he is a prepper) 4 dozen sutures in different gauges
> 
> Paraquack, That sounds like an awesome gift. It would be great if you could practice suturing on something or somebody
> 
> 
> 
> if you're really interested - take the next step - keep track of the class locations .... https://www.doomandbloom.net/medical-classes/
Click to expand...


----------



## Stick

Well, got plowed out finally, got to town, got some grub, a shower, saw human beings walking around and talking. Still lots of snow and, as it was warming and thawing yesterday, I took the ATV into town for mail and package pickup. The package was a Marlin 1894CB in .327 Federal Magnum returning from Ranger Point Precision for a chamber reaming from .32 H&R to .327. Very nice job. My son told me yesterday that there is a box of 500 Starline brass in .327 headed my way, too. If it keeps raining like this, I'm going to have to use the canoe to go pick it up. I'm gonna go prime some cases as I won't take this rifle out in the rain, even for the first shots (I want to chrono factory ammo through it as a baseline, then work up some loads). I now have lever guns and single actions in matching calibers: .22; .327; .357; and .44.
I'm ready.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

More medical supplies than I can inventory now









sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## paraquack

Joe said:


> paraquack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a belated Christmas gift from nephew (I think he is a prepper) 4 dozen sutures in different gauges
> 
> Paraquack, That sounds like an awesome gift. It would be great if you could practice suturing on something or somebody
> 
> 
> 
> Practice on pigs feet etc. I was enough to have a DR in the ER show me a few tricks.
Click to expand...


----------



## sideKahr

Picked up a male-to-male 12 Volt cable. Now I can charge my auto jumper pack if the grid is down, using the car, assuming I have gasoline. That jumper pack is really useful for 1-4 day power outages. It has built in LED lights, runs 12 Volt appliances, and has a USB connection to charge my tablet.


----------



## SOCOM42

watchin said:


> Got a few large pack of AA & AAA batteries for headlamps and flashlights. Thinking of ways to put a muffler system on my generator. Has anyone done this?
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


What kind of engine, no muff on it?

did it have one at one time?

Can you post pic of exhaust port?

From what I understand, all must have a muffler or flame arrestor.


----------



## SOCOM42

paraquack said:


> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Practice on pigs feet etc. I was enough to have a DR in the ER show me a few tricks.
> 
> 
> 
> Done my own arm after injecting lidocaine in the surrounding tissue, 15 total ties, a bitch with one hand.
> 
> That was 15 years ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## watchin

SOCOM42 said:


> What kind of engine, no muff on it?
> 
> did it have one at one time?
> 
> Can you post pic of exhaust port?
> 
> From what I understand, all must have a muffler or flame arrestor.


I will try to post some pics in the morning. It does have the spark arrest on it, buts quite loud. I snagged it from my dad as he had no use for it, I want to say it's a Honda 850?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchin

SOCOM42 said:


> What kind of engine, no muff on it?
> 
> did it have one at one time?
> 
> Can you post pic of exhaust port?
> 
> From what I understand, all must have a muffler or flame arrestor.


SOCOM42.

I lied, it's a coleman 1850. Here are some pics of the exhaust port and the generator itself.























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42

I think if you take off the arrestor you should be able to install a factory muffler or aftermarket replacement.

if you have the engine model number, post it and I can check.

I did a similar setup, took the flange plate, connected 6 feet of flexible steel hose with a hose clamp,

other end outside with a muffler from J DEER tractor.


----------



## watchin

SOCOM42 said:


> I think if you take off the arrestor you should be able to install a factory muffler or aftermarket replacement.
> 
> if you have the engine model number, post it and I can check.
> 
> I did a similar setup, took the flange plate, connected 6 feet of flexible steel hose with a hose clamp,
> 
> other end outside with a muffler from J DEER tractor.


That's exactly what I wanted to do so i could run it in the garage if need be and pipe out the carbon monoxide. Plus make it less noisy. I'll look for the engine number when I get home. Not sure where to look. But there's only so many places right?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

Coopers Craft Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey!

Bought me a bottle last night and finishing it tonite. Will be buying a case or 3 for my stores as soon as possible. @Denton, check this out!

View attachment 39129


----------



## 6811

Slippy said:


> Coopers Craft Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey!
> 
> Bought me a bottle last night and finishing it tonite. Will be buying a case or 3 for my stores as soon as possible. @Denton, check this out!
> 
> View attachment 39129


All you need is a good cigar and you would have Alcohol, Tobbaco and Firearm...&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## 6811

Bought a Leupold Mark 4 mildot spotting scope... 12-40x60mm first focal plane.


----------



## JohnMorrow

Swapped out the clothes in my BoB to something more suitable for the warmer weather. And spend the rest of the day reading


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Got some small replacement parts for my Sigs - hammer springs and recoil springs and some 20rd MecGars for the 226

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Mrs. Spork

Practiced cooking with no electricity on spork's rocket stove. Girls enjoyed eating outside today for supper


----------



## OrneryOldBat

Spent most of the day researching land for BOL. Best I found so far is 3 states away - go figure.


----------



## watchin

SOCOM42 said:


> I think if you take off the arrestor you should be able to install a factory muffler or aftermarket replacement.
> 
> if you have the engine model number, post it and I can check.
> 
> I did a similar setup, took the flange plate, connected 6 feet of flexible steel hose with a hose clamp,
> 
> other end outside with a muffler from J DEER tractor.


SOCOM42
Here's the best I could do on info.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchin

watchin said:


> SOCOM42
> Here's the best I could do on info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42

OK, however that is the genset model number, I need the engine mod# and ser.#.

There are not to many parts available for the genset, it is old.


----------



## sideKahr

I stored a couple of big "Beware of Dog" signs. I don't have a dog right now, but if things get dicey, the signs go up anyway. Every little thing helps.


----------



## paraquack

I like that idea. Will have to add to my warning sign collection.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Made a decision on my 308, the M1A Scout in a EBR chassis I was bidding on got pushed to 3K (F that) so I found a local offering

CMMG Mk3 AR308 - this model has the Gizzy SSA-E trigger, Magpul ACS stock, Magpul MOE+ grip, and a 18" matte SS barrel with a 15" Keymod handguard.

Has a cheapass Cabelas 3-9 BDC glass and stumpy little bipod and a nasty phosphate BCG I need to get coated in AlTiN or buy a NIBX one. Overall very please with the fit and finish










sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Prepared One

I put 2 ea. 5 gallon pales full of assorted pasta in Mylar. Added can goods, 9mm, 5.56 ammo and picked up a CZ scorpion 9mm carbine. Awesome find that was like new in the pawn shop. I am going to SBR it and add a can to it. Very versatile short range home defense weapon. This weekend I am going to get all my cast iron cookware in order and get my garden space cleared and prepped for planting. Going to do some experimenting with my food dehydrator as well.


----------



## 8301

sideKahr said:


> I stored a couple of big "Beware of Dog" signs. I don't have a dog right now, but if things get dicey, the signs go up anyway. Every little thing helps.


I also stored a few signs a few weeks ago but mine said "No Trespassing". If things really get bad at least I will feel that I did everything possible to warn people off.


----------



## inceptor

Someone should make a sign that says "My feelings will be hurt and I could cry if you trespass."


----------



## A Watchman

Prepared One said:


> I put 2 ea. 5 gallon pales full of assorted pasta in Mylar. Added can goods, 9mm, 5.56 ammo and picked up a CZ scorpion 9mm carbine. Awesome find that was like new in the pawn shop. I am going to SBR it and add a can to it. Very versatile short range home defense weapon. This weekend I am going to get all my cast iron cookware in order and get my garden space cleared and prepped for planting. Going to do some experimenting with my food dehydrator as well.


Damn Prepared One ... busy weekend ... what about beer and the grill, the sun is gonna be nice this weekend?


----------



## turbo6

My wife got the hint that my current rain jacket needed replacing as it was starting to peel and had a rip in the sleeve. Got a new jacket for my birthday, just in time for camping season.

Not terribly familiar with North Face stuff but I must say this puts my previous Columbia and LL Bean to shame. I don't know what material it is but it wicks away rain better than anything I've worn...like a windshield with Rain-X.


----------



## Prepared One

A Watchman said:


> Damn Prepared One ... busy weekend ... what about beer and the grill, the sun is gonna be nice this weekend?


I always make time for cold beer and the grill. Been very busy at work and with my preps lately. Time, I fear, grows short.


----------



## Notold63

Reloaded some 9mm rounds and freeze dried some ham and some mixed vegetables.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

About to put in another medical order and snag up some more Universal and primers

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Smitty901

Showing 8 year old grandson how to get a Raccoon out of the wall of the other house and issue it never comes back. Thing was like a mid-size dog. He has been trained.


----------



## Smitty901

A surprise evening range event. Son showed up. He setup targets while I picked up grandchild. We shot the heck out of 200 yards with a couple AR's and the 308.
Punching whole is always fun . And good prep.


----------



## BellaCassels

Not really a prep exactly but I got a big bag of activated carbon for my water filter pitchers (I have a bunch of them) - if you know how you can refill the filters without having to buy new ones 

edit: I forgot maybe somebody will want to know how to do this  I wrote about it a while back on my blog (removed) (I talk a lot about water filters cause my husband and I went all in on filters a few years ago, we did a lot of research and I think it's super important to protect yourself and your kids with the flouride and everything else in the water)


----------



## BellaCassels

Smitty901 said:


> A surprise evening range event. Son showed up. He setup targets while I picked up grandchild. We shot the heck out of 200 yards with a couple AR's and the 308.
> Punching whole is always fun . And good prep.


Sounds fun and you got to spend time with your family, that's a win/win! I love range days


----------



## 8301

Received extra springs for the carry pistol and used the pistol for some steel target shooting today. I need to get more comfortable with fast draw. Accuracy is acceptable and popping the safety off when raising the pistol is automatic now (1911 stage 1 carry) but I'm still too slow due to safety concerns when pulling the pistol from the pocket (I pocket carry a micro 9).


----------



## inceptor

John Galt said:


> Received extra springs for the carry pistol and used the pistol for some steel target shooting today. I need to get more comfortable with fast draw. Accuracy is acceptable and popping the safety off when raising the pistol is automatic now (1911 stage 1 carry) but I'm still too slow due to safety concerns when pulling the pistol from the pocket (I pocket carry a micro 9).


It's rarely about speed and more about accuracy. What good is it to be the fastest when you are shooting high or wide?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

John Galt said:


> Received extra springs for the carry pistol and used the pistol for some steel target shooting today. I need to get more comfortable with fast draw. Accuracy is acceptable and popping the safety off when raising the pistol is automatic now (1911 stage 1 carry) but I'm still too slow due to safety concerns when pulling the pistol from the pocket (I pocket carry a micro 9).


Slow is smooth, smooth is fast - I used to hate that cliche in the military but its true.

Drilling the correct deployment and utilization of your weapon system in a way that fosters smooth transitions and accuracy is what you want not some crazy trick draw and missing your target

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Smitty901

February in Wisconsin. It warmed up to 61 degrees today. Son and I spent 1/2 the day on the range. Daughter came out for a while. Then 3 grandchildren walked up carrying their helmets . They want rides in the sidecar. So we tossed the weapons on the kitchen table and finished the day riding.


----------



## Slippy

Slowdown to go Fast...If that makes sense..



AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Slow is smooth, smooth is fast - I used to hate that cliche in the military but its true.
> 
> Drilling the correct deployment and utilization of your weapon system in a way that fosters smooth transitions and accuracy is what you want not some crazy trick draw and missing your target
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## 8301

I've already got decent accuracy and speed once the pistol is pointing downrange. Where I'm slow out of caution is the draw and raising the pistol. Some of the guys I know can have the pistol out of the holster and pointed downrange in about 1/2 a second. Yes, their accuracy isn't great, at least not nearly as good as mine but if I can combine their draw speed with my already established accuracy at timed fire rate it would be fun. (5 shots in 10 seconds)

The primary problem is my extreme fear of an early shot as I draw. I've spent a lifetime thinking safe slow gun handling and it makes it hard to draw fast.


----------



## Mrs. Spork

Took me damn near 3 weeks but I finally read (most) of this thread! :-D hilarity ensues somewhere around post #3121, got some neat ideas and have me some research to do now ;-) 

tappy talk sent


----------



## Gaffer57

Today I am printing hard copies of my personal journal. I have been keeping one for years and every couple of years I print everything I have written since the last printing. I keep backup electronic copies of all of the journals, but I don't have to worry about power failure or EMP destroying the paper copies.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Scored big an an estate sale on Armslist...about 460+ rds of 308 and 7.62x51, some Win NATO 9mm and two 92fs mags all for $85









sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## ilmostrog

Worked on my fighting fitness -30 minutes on the heavy bag and went to the range and worked on my draw stroke and accuracy from concealment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrneryOldBat

Added 30 gal. of water to my on-hand storage and another Berkley filter.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Spent the afternoon in my shop welding up some steel target stands.


----------



## Smitty901

Purchased some good heavy rugs. May sound crazy to some but they come in handy. And Another item you'll wish you had when you don't have them.


----------



## Mrs. Spork

Smitty901 said:


> Purchased some good heavy rugs. May sound crazy to some but they come in handy. And Another item you'll wish you had when you don't have them.


Yup, ya never know when it will be necessary to transport a body... 

Here's my prep of the day 
Got my boots in 









tappy talk sent


----------



## Smitty901

Mrs. Spork said:


> Yup, ya never know when it will be necessary to transport a body...
> 
> Here's my prep of the day
> Got my boots in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tappy talk sent


 We just bury them in the south corner.


----------



## watchin

250 38 special reloaded. Now on to 500 308.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## warrior4

Went out for a 3 mile run.


----------



## OrneryOldBat

Replaced my road maps. They were 10 years old and getting cruddy. Added another detailed map book for an neighboring state.


----------



## turbo6

Ordered more Eneloop Pros, a new flashlight, knife and misc. first aid stuff from Amazon today.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

My goals for this year is to eliminate debt, save money, and finally get in shape. This month I started the process after a visit to my doctor. I have watched what I eat eliminating as much sugar as I can, limiting carb intake, and I've been going to the gym at least 4-5 times per week. Today I had to take a physical to get our yearly insurance discount at work. Thus far I've lost 19 pounds


----------



## inceptor

Well, it's nearly finished. A couple of braces at the bottom, landscape cloth the fill with dirt. I'll be planting this weekend. This is for salad greens.


----------



## Joe

looks pretty sharp @inceptor! Is that on wheels?


----------



## inceptor

Joe said:


> looks pretty sharp @inceptor! Is that on wheels?


Yes it is. It will be going on my patio. And thanks.


----------



## Sir Publius

Moms birthday is coming in a few weeks and she gardens, so I bought the book "Seed to Seed" for her, which details how to dry, save, and plant heirloom seeds. That's always something I have wanted to do, and she has as well. She's been gardening for 3-4 years, and often uses heirloom seeds, but she's never actually collected, dried, and re-used the seeds. She was gonna try it with corn this summer, and the raccoons ate the last of the corn she was patiently letting dry on the stalk. Little bastards. Also of course gave her a book a while back on canning by Ball. That's a must have as well. That stuff is just plain fun to me more than anything else. Heck of a lot easier to just buy a bunch of canned food of course.


----------



## Sir Publius

Oops...posted that post twice and am trying to figure out how to delete it rather than edit it....hmm....let's see here....

Moms birthday is coming in a few weeks and she gardens, so I bought the book "Seed to Seed" for her, which details how to dry, save, and plant heirloom seeds. That's always something I have wanted to do, and she has as well. She's been gardening for 3-4 years, and often uses heirloom seeds, but she's never actually collected, dried, and re-used the seeds. She was gonna try it with corn this summer, and the raccoons ate the last of the corn she was patiently letting dry on the stalk. Little bastards. Also of course gave her a book a while back on canning by Ball. That's a must have as well. That stuff is just plain fun to me more than anything else. Heck of a lot easier to just buy a bunch of canned food of course.


----------



## Gaffer57

I put together a food/cooking kit for my wife's car. All of the stuff fits into two plastic containers that will go under the back seats. This should provide enough food for three people for at least 2-3 days. This is mostly for in case we get stuck somewhere away from home, but in the event of a bug out we would have that much more already in that vehicle.


----------



## Prepared One

Mrs. Spork said:


> Yup, ya never know when it will be necessary to transport a body...
> 
> Here's my prep of the day
> Got my boots in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tappy talk sent


We just run ours through the wood chipper. :devil:


----------



## 8301

Putting in a garden. I haven't had a garden since bought this place a few years ago and that's a seriously required prep not to mention just nice to have. I wanted it to be a little hard to see from the road so using a bit of horse pasture. I cleared it, put some of the fence posts up 6' tall which will hopefully keep the deer out, and brought in enough compost to cover the 2300 sf area 3-4" deep. 

Next weekend I'll rent a big tiller to really dig it deep before completing the fence. We don't need a garden that large but I wanted a little extra garden space "just in case".


----------



## paraquack

Since I got the display back and running for my weather station, the wife and I got the tomato plants set out as well as the cucumber plants. Put in the carrots and radishes. I will have to wait for maybe Wed. to put the next batch of tomato seeds in the starter. My wife picked the first 2 tomatoes today. I just tried one, make that both of them, oh so good, real fresh tomatoes. It looks like temps in the 80s this weekend, so I hope no frost for the little guys.


----------



## OrneryOldBat

Ordered a hamamelis virginiana (native witch hazel) shrub for my medicinal garden. I've wanted one for awhile, but didn't have space. Found a compact cultivar.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Ordered another copy of the SAS Survival Guide. I have the individual family BOB taken care of, but my goal is to have a copy in each of the vehicles also for the get home bags.

SAS Survival Guide 2E, Collins Gem,: For Any Climate, For Any Situation, New 61992860 | eBay

Clicker noise makers
Lot of 12 Colorful Insect Clicker Bug Noise Makers | eBay

Can you guess what the clickers are for? I am going to make a new thread shortly on these and some other things.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Worked out this morning. It was great. Did weights and then went for a quick 2 mile run. Quick for me at 15 mins 22 seconds.

Then went to indoor range with my Shield 9mm. First time with Apex kit and trigger polishing. Shot like a dream. Put about 70 rds down the pipe and finished off with a 6" group at 30 yards. I also tried new self defense rounds. Speer Gold Dot. Nice round. Burned very clean and left a big hole in the paper!

If that's not a great day of prepping I don't know what is!!!


----------



## Smitty901

Increasing knowledge of the small solar system I am experimenting with. A worth while way to spend some time.


----------



## watchin

Fired up the generator, have the charger on a deep cycle battery, checked converters (bought at Toshee station  ) and checked on back up power options. Still in the works on it all. Then relaxed with some good old fashioned reloading. Need to start getting in better shape though. Thoes of you posting fitness preps please keep doing so. I feel as if I'm being fat shamed and it starting to work.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## evandaprepper

Over the past couple of days I've done a good amount of research trying to figure out how to properly filter water while in the wild. Made me a little homemade filter and I have to say the water taste pretty good!


----------



## watchin

evandaprepper said:


> Over the past couple of days I've done a good amount of research trying to figure out how to properly filter water while in the wild. Made me a little homemade filter and I have to say the water taste pretty good!


Gravel, sand and charcoal?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I picked up the last of the pvc fittings to run water to our new garden area. Now I just need 3 days of dry weather and 3 days free time to get it all installed.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Ordered a 12ga to 26.5mm adapter for my 26.5mm flare gun $14.95 from www.keepshooting.com Not a bad price, the rest of the sellers are charging at least $30.00.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Started a no carb diet last night - following the Atkins plan as that had been _my own personel_ gold standard for almost a decade.

Been doing a lot of traveling and taking clients to fancy dinners with my boss and drinking heavily and put on 15lbs in the last month

The whole idea behind the Atkins/no carb is get your body's metabolism from burning carbs to burning fats - when you eat excess carbs your body converts that glucose to fats, especially if youre sedentary (or drink heavily like I do)

The first 4 days suck major balls, after that your body starts breaking down that fat and by 10-14 days your "induction" is over and your body starts processing all the fat.

A lot of the initial weight is water - by design the Atkins is diuretic, lots of meat, fowl, fish, raw sprouts, cheese and eggs (the Keto/Paleo guys add nuts, cocnut flower etc) - staying hydrated is key especially if you work out

The changeover is tough; small anecdote - I was doing a No carb after taking 30 days of leave and was running around 5 miles a day, nothing fast just enough to pass a RPFT (7:15m miles roughly IIRC)...Got on Day 5, went on a run and made it 2 miles before I was smoked...lack of glucose and dehydration is a great way to nearly pass out running on an asphalt track in the Bronx in July

Im doing myself and family a disservice by being a fatbody and not keeping up my fitness - if your body fails all the preps wont mean shit. I always rip on fat dudes but im not SO much of an ass to lie to myself, its all willpower - 30 mins of walking or jogging and even cutting your card intake by 50% and staying away from the ice cream helps too

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## 7052

We're buying a nice piece of VERY rural property in Wisconsin this spring (just put the offer in, waiting for the negotiations to begin) where we will be building our new home. By that I mean I, my wife, and a few friends will be doing the majority of the actual build, and contracting out what we can't do, like septic install.

It's step one on our "Get the hell out of the Democratik People's Republik of Hellinois" plan. lol

With that in mind, we new we'd need a truck. My old Durango is too long in the tooth, and the Kia is great for trips in and out of Shitcago for work, but totally insufficient for the 6 hour drive up north, and the fire roads, etc.

So here's my "prep of the day"! 2016 ford F150.


----------



## paraquack

Cagratualations Egyas on your decision to move. I got out a little over 3 years go and headed south to AZ.
Good luck.


----------



## Smitty901

Egyas said:


> We're buying a nice piece of VERY rural property in Wisconsin this spring (just put the offer in, waiting for the negotiations to begin) where we will be building our new home. By that I mean I, my wife, and a few friends will be doing the majority of the actual build, and contracting out what we can't do, like septic install.
> 
> It's step one on our "Get the hell out of the Democratik People's Republik of Hellinois" plan. lol
> 
> With that in mind, we new we'd need a truck. My old Durango is too long in the tooth, and the Kia is great for trips in and out of Shitcago for work, but totally insufficient for the 6 hour drive up north, and the fire roads, etc.
> 
> So here's my "prep of the day"! 2016 ford F150.
> View attachment 40545


 Welcome to a little more freedom.


----------



## SOCOM42

Prep of the day, today, Operated in grid down condition for five hours.

High winds, 40-50 MPH came through, lines came down that powered three towns.

Everything worked as pre-planned, Power transfer and one genset running in less than five mins.

Have neon lights on the three legs coming in before the main breaker, they let me know condition of grid.

No phone, no cable, no interweb, listened to Rush Linberger as usual and slept part of the time.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

MaterielGeneral said:


> Ordered another copy of the SAS Survival Guide. I have the individual family BOB taken care of, but my goal is to have a copy in each of the vehicles also for the get home bags.
> 
> SAS Survival Guide 2E, Collins Gem,: For Any Climate, For Any Situation, New 61992860 | eBay
> 
> Clicker noise makers
> Lot of 12 Colorful Insect Clicker Bug Noise Makers | eBay
> 
> Can you guess what the clickers are for? I am going to make a new thread shortly on these and some other things.


Here is a post I made in a thread about the clicker noise makers. It is post number 76.
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...70-where-begin-new-prepper-8.html#post1059137


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I picked up some redwood 2x6's to finish off the raised beds in the garden. Also got some Simpson brackets to support the columns in the chicken shed I plan on building soon. Fed 2000 lbs of hay and 600 lbs protein supplement to my cattle. Then began sighting in a Kel Tec SU16 with a Vortex aim point sight. It started off 11" low and 4" to the right but I just about have it dialed in now.


----------



## 7052

Smitty901 said:


> Welcome to a little more freedom.


Thanks guys! It'll be a bit before we're ready to move. Probably a 2-3 years still. But we're excited.


----------



## OrneryOldBat

Made plans to drive up in two weeks and look at some land parcels. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## No Body

Planted tame black berry vines and grape vines. Already have wild blackberry's on the ridge.


----------



## 7052

Egyas said:


> Thanks guys! It'll be a bit before we're ready to move. Probably a 2-3 years still. But we're excited.


The finish may still be 2-3 years away, but we just heard from the realtor yesterday that they accepted our offer. It'll take a few days for the paperwork to go through, but it looks like I will indeed be the owner of that 10 acre parcel of undeveloped land! 

No neighbors for miles, within walking distance to 1 lake, 1 large pond, 1 river, and a ton of streams. And the taxes are SO MUCH lower than here. I'm doing the fat man happy dance right now! lol


----------



## A Watchman

Egyas said:


> Thanks guys! It'll be a bit before we're ready to move. Probably a 2-3 years still. But we're excited.


Egyas rocks and has a plan! Congrats.


----------



## 8301

A little off topic but...


----------



## Sir Publius

Bought a Garmin eTrex 10 GPS unit the other day. Little disappointed. Thought it would have some sort of basic maps uploaded on it besides simply recording your numeric GPS position, but not really. No roads, features, rivers or anything of any kind. Not even the names of towns unless you zoom in on them almost all the way...but you don't know where they are, so how does one zoom in on them...lol. I'm sure it has its uses, but think I'll return it and get a better one.

From what I've heard, its actually a very sturdy little unit, for $90. Was thinking of getting some maps that have grids and coordinates to then match the two up. Course, it would be a lot easier to get the $200 unit that has maps uploaded on the GPS unit, but where's the fun in that? We'll see. 

Definitely think its a good idea though to have a portable map that gives you your exact coordinates even if in an area with no cell reception. Think that definitely has some uses. I think having a good GPS unit might be one of those things you don't think you need, and once you have it, you don't know why you didn't always have one.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

i bought this sweet shooter. It's a Smith & Wesson M&P 2.0 with 5" barrel. It's a tack driver out to 35 with my bad eyes!

Edit:Sorry about the pic orientation!


----------



## PAPrepper

Prep for the day, watching videos on weapon cleaning.


----------



## OrneryOldBat

More my prep of the week, but I tramped all over a lot of acreage in N. NH last weekend. Found one 32 acre parcel I like. Currently researching several more for another possible trip this weekend. It get COLD in far north NH, just saying.


----------



## spork

I haven't been on here much lately as I've been busy working on house remodeling projects in hope of getting the house ready to sell. The plan has been to move out of town and get a rural property. We've looked at a few, but none have been quite right, but they have provided good motivation to get the house ready so we can sell it when we do find something.

In the meantime I had a birthday and the wife got me some goodies.


----------



## Prepared One

Added canned goods and rice. Got some range time in yesterday and picked up 360 rounds of 5.56. Going to get the last bit of organizing done in the tool room today and hang one more outdoor solar light that I got from Harbor Freight.


----------



## Slippy

Just ordered 500 rounds of 9mm JHP!


----------



## jimLE

i have a garmin nuvi 55.it dont have many features to it.my only interest with it at the time i got it.was to get from point a,to point b..it does show small bodies of water,to large ones..but yet i do plan on getting one that can be used with vehicles,rv's,hiking,and all.and "if" i remember right.it'll tell me which on/off ramps are closed due to road construction or flooding..


----------



## sideKahr

Took advantage of a Sam's sale and put up another weeks worth of freeze dried rice and beans and blueberry granola. Also, I finally received my permit to buy pure ethyl alcohol; so now I can use my alcohol stove inside without poisoning myself.


----------



## The Tourist

I bought a small daily carry BOB, and a knife with a tool on it.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Installed a wall safe and got out the India stone and sharpened up the knives.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I picked up 20 rounds each of .222 and .223 at Wallyworld. Finished building the greenhouse and started the layout for the chicken coop. Fed the cows then took the kids for a hike around the pond. We've got a pair of Canadian geese nesting so should see some goslings soon.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Sir Publius said:


> Bought a Garmin eTrex 10 GPS unit the other day. Little disappointed. Thought it would have some sort of basic maps uploaded on it besides simply recording your numeric GPS position, but not really. No roads, features, rivers or anything of any kind. Not even the names of towns unless you zoom in on them almost all the way...but you don't know where they are, so how does one zoom in on them...lol. I'm sure it has its uses, but think I'll return it and get a better one.
> 
> From what I've heard, its actually a very sturdy little unit, for $90. Was thinking of getting some maps that have grids and coordinates to then match the two up. Course, it would be a lot easier to get the $200 unit that has maps uploaded on the GPS unit, but where's the fun in that? We'll see.
> 
> Definitely think its a good idea though to have a portable map that gives you your exact coordinates even if in an area with no cell reception. Think that definitely has some uses. I think having a good GPS unit might be one of those things you don't think you need, and once you have it, you don't know why you didn't always have one.


I have an eTrex 10. I have had it for many years now. Its a good little unit for basics but like you mentioned you should not have high expectations with it. One thing I learned the hard way is that under forest canopy you loose your GPS signal and your screwed if you don't have a compass. Ask me what happened to me in a very large, very thick cedar swamp, LOL. It sucked. As for street maps or topo maps all the Garmin GPS units have just a basic map. You have to buy a Topo USA CD and download maps to the unit and if your GPS does not have the cable you have to buy that too.

If your going to spend the money buy a Garmin Rino. They are a GPS, FRS/GMRS radio combo. I have a Rino 120 which is a basic feature model and I also have a Rino 520hcx. The 520 rocks, it has lots of features and its signal is awesome. You can pick up GPS signals inside a house. If your outside you will practically never loose a signal. I tried the radio out at my old house. I drove down the road that was very hilly and I had a signal strong enough to talk to my wife two 1/2 miles away. I had the 520 and my wife had a pretty good Motorola.

The best thing about the Rinos for a non tactical situation is that you can set it up so that it will show other Rinos on the map. So when your partner and you have your radios coordinated and he keys his mike it will show his location on your map. So you talk to your partner and then sometime later he keys his mike and he had walked 600 meters away it will show the new location on the map, vice versa. This is really good on hunting trips. You can use it in a tactical situation on a very temporary basis. After you use the feature you want to turn it off right away incase of capture.

Even on the 520 the base map sucked. I downloaded the Topo maps for my area. One last thing is that the new Rinos costing $5-600.00 are way over priced. The 520 and 530 have the same features and a way cheaper price. Only thing I can think of why Garmin discontinued the 520 and 530 is marketing. Come up with a new model(s) with a new look and same features and charge an arm and leg and maybe a kidney.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Outdoor Limited was running a clearsncd on HiShok 9mm...13.95 for 50 no matter what kind picked a few up...also grabbed 5 1911 9mm mags, some 25rd 308 PMAGs and 8lb H335

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## MaterielGeneral

spork said:


> The plan has been to move out of town and get a rural property. We've looked at a few, but none have been quite right, but they have provided good motivation to get the house ready so we can sell it when we do find something.


I don't know if you believe in God but pray if you do. It will work out. When we were trying to sell our house it took a year. Looking for a replacement and nothing seemed right. We finally found one, looked at it and wanted it(even though it only had 3 acres but bordered federal land) and then they sold it out from under us to another couple. At the time it pissed us off a little but then figured it was not the one that God intended for us. We finally looked at a house that I blew off like 3 different times for a year and a half and it was the one. It had a better, larger floor plan. An upstairs wood stove and one in the basement plus propane heat. It was about 1.5-2 miles west of the first house but it is on 8 acres. Sets back from the road further and now looking at it better it is tactically better laid out. Plus it was cheaper by 10 grand. This is the first house we have been in in many years that feels like home. With all the moving I have done in the military the previous houses just felt like temporary rentals, even when I bought.

So pray to God for what he has planned for you and don't be afraid to ask for specific requirements just don't get carried away and turn it into an idol. Be prepared once the house sells to temporarily rent a house though so when God moves you can move with him. When the time is right you will have your house.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Just noticed Ferrellkid started this threa some 723 pages ago yet only has 6 posts and has not been here in 5 years. He has no idea that his post would be so successful. Cheers to Ferrellkid!


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I have an IFAK on my ALICE LBE but because they are so fricken expensive I am building IFAK's for the family's MOLLE LBV individually to save money.* Getting this and that here and there on sale or good Buy It Now's or auction listings.* I now have everything except for tourniquets and Nasopharyngeal Airways.* I did add a tube of antibiotic ointment and some band aids, knuckle and fingertip bandages inside the IFAKs.* Chances of getting minor cuts and scratches during a SHTF event are a lot greater than trauma wounds.* If your cuts or scratches get infected you just may loose your life if you don't treat things right away.

Found some 6"CHEM lights/glow sticks at Walmart for $0.97 each in the party section and Dollar Tree has a 6" two pack for a dollar.* I am creating a night time perimeter alarm using a rat trap, CHEM lights and a trip wire.* Pictures to come. I have a couple other things I'm up to but I will have to ask first before I post it.

I took a look around the property from a tactical standpoint a few days ago.* Its a pretty good defensible position.* The front West is pretty thick with trees and mainly Cedar trees.* No sneaking around.* By the road, the ditch area is flat so nobody could hide in the depression.* The West middle is a small open swampy area so that would be a big deterrent for a flanking maneuver.* The West back (South side) is wooded turning open near the property line.

The middle front is partially wooded but open near the driveway and around the house.* The middle is open turning to wooded the closer South you go.* The middle back(South) is wooded turning to partially wooded and then clear near the property line.

The East front is thinly to medium (in parts) wooded all the way to the back and is flat and dry.* 

The sucky thing is that the Eastern side of the middle front all the way East to the property border in the ditch area it is a depression so bad people can hide behind it and use it as a defilade fighting position.* I would defiantly need to make it so people would not want to be in that position either with caltrops or an I.E.D. or something else???

Some of the good things that I found is that on the far West right by the property line there is some natural depressions that with a little work I could build an LP/OP and it is far enough West that a bad person could not take it over and use it for a fighting position.* Near the East end of the woodline by the house there is some natural depressions that with a little work and some sandbags they could be turned into fighting positions pretty easy.* Actually one of the positions that I found is practically a two person foxhole.* Someone dug it out and lined it with railroad ties and used it for a deer blind.* In the middle South right before the woodline I found a pretty cool small to midsize berm I am assuming was from when they built the house in the 70's.* The berm would offer a lot of protection to someone guarding the Southside.* It would have to be modified a little with sandbags to get protection from the West flank.

I could keep going but I will shut up now.


----------



## 8301

For property protection I suspect that most unwanted visitors will have little idea of the area beside and behind so your 1st sighting will probably be while they are on a road since even people who live even 1/2 mile away will not really know the land behind your place. Because of this I worry more about the road approaches. My place is on a little used gravel road that from the front yard 80 yds in front of the house is a spot where I can see 1/2 mile down in one direction and 350 yards down the other. But,,, and this is a big problem, the house is very visible from the gravel road to anybody within 200 yards on the road. The house is set back 100 yds from the gravel road so if things ever got bad we'd probably put a OP in the front yard to give us warning.

But maintaining an OP takes manpower which with a small group would be a problem. @MaterialGeneral 

Some neighbors a mile away think that since they have trees all the way up to the house it is a good thing but in my opinion trees only allow a stranger to get close without being seen. Pros and cons both with lots of trees and open fields.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

John Galt said:


> For property protection I suspect that most unwanted visitors will have little idea of the area beside and behind so your 1st sighting will probably be while they are on a road since even people who live even 1/2 mile away will not really know the land behind your place. Because of this I worry more about the road approaches. My place is on a little used gravel road that from the front yard 80 yds in front of the house is a spot where I can see 1/2 mile down in one direction and 350 yards down the other. But,,, and this is a big problem, the house is very visible from the gravel road to anybody within 200 yards on the road. The house is set back 100 yds from the gravel road so if things ever got bad we'd probably put a OP in the front yard to give us warning.
> 
> But maintaining an OP takes manpower which with a small group would be a problem. @MaterialGeneral
> 
> Some neighbors a mile away think that since they have trees all the way up to the house it is a good thing but in my opinion trees only allow a stranger to get close without being seen. Pros and cons both with lots of trees and open fields.


Yeah, without manpower your screwed, manpower = a prepper group. Those that are saying lonewolf are going to go pretty quick. They may take a couple with them but they are still going to go. Most of my defensive plans are going to end up just depending on the situation and whats going on in the country. I will have my pre plans but everything is subject to change. The road I live on right now is fairly busy with vehicle traffic but after a serious SHTF event I am thinkng that will die down real quick. Its a East West road and most traffic will be going South in theory, especially before winter. In hilly terrain my radios have 2.5-3 miles of range. My area is flat so I should have a longer communication distance. I have to get that tested ASAP. So in theory I am planning an OP/LP about 2 or 3 miles East and then another one West. Then I will have posts on property.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I forgot to mention that one good thing about teenage boys is that they like airsoft. Were going to make some fighting positions for a airsoft field. They will just happen to be where a real position needs to be or an LP/OP needs to be


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Yesterday I received three finger splints from China. I wanted to see what the quality was like because the prices on finger splints in the local stores really suck. This is what I bought:

4 Sizes Mallet DIP Finger Injury Protector Support Brace Splint Joint Protection | eBay

You can click on the drop down menu to select the different sizes. I ordered the XL, L and medium sizes. As you can see in the pictures the medium is more than enough for the pinky finger and unless you have smaller children I wouldn't worry about it. You can see the packaging it came in a plastic envelope with no padding but I wasn't to worried about it the splints aren't to fragile.

Matter of fact I was happy with the construction. The foam padding was thick and comfortable. The plastic frame was more or less thick and durable. The Velcro was OK, it secured the splint good. The splints are defiantly reusable many times over if taken care of. If the Velcro wears out then cut it off and use tape. If the foam were to wear out then I guess you could replace it with gauze or something and improvise. I dont see the plastic shell breaking unless abused.

Just be prepared to wait for a month to a month and a half for shipping. The seller shipped the same day or next day I dont remember but then the shipping wait. I usually get stuff from China a month later maybe a month and a week. I didnt this time so I contacted the seller and he asked if I wanted a refund or a new shipment. I told him to ship again. The person was real friendly. Then about a week and a half later (yesterday) I got the splints in the mail. So???


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I didn't have enough sleeping pads so I ordered brand new pads from Sportsman Guide $10.99

U.S. Military Surplus Foam Sleeping Mat, New - 671020, Sleeping Bags at Sportsman's Guide

*and a pair of brand new 1qt canteens with used ACU MOLLE covers for $14.99

U.S. Military Surplus 1 Quart Canteens with Covers, 2 Pack, Used - 647135, Canteens & Hydration at Sportsman's Guide

I received them this morning.* The sleeping pads were indeed brand new and so was the plastic canteens.* One of the covers were excellent condition and the other was good but one of the MOLLE snaps was broken off and a whole the size of a pencil remained.* I called customer support and since they cannot break sets they are mailing two additional canteens and covers.* And, the good part.* Since it is under a certain dollar amount I do not need to return the broken cover or the extras.

I forgot to mention that shipping was $10.00, with everything computed it came out a lot cheaper than eBay prices.* Anybody want a broken canteen cover, LOL?


----------



## 8301

Upgrading communications and alarms that let us know if someone is in the area from 300 yds away. With a group of less than 8 people maintaining a 24 hr watch long term isn't practical so the sensors would go a long way towards guarding the primary approaches from 300 yds away.

As I've mentioned here before we've had good results with these. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002ISVJL6/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Grabbed 200rds of x51 and some 308 PMAG 25rders on sale at Cabelas

Got an order in for 10K Ginex LRP and 16lb BLC2 as well from Grafs

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## MaterielGeneral

MaterielGeneral said:


> I didn't have enough sleeping pads so I ordered brand new pads from Sportsman Guide $10.99
> 
> U.S. Military Surplus Foam Sleeping Mat, New - 671020, Sleeping Bags at Sportsman's Guide
> 
> *and a pair of brand new 1qt canteens with used ACU MOLLE covers for $14.99
> 
> U.S. Military Surplus 1 Quart Canteens with Covers, 2 Pack, Used - 647135, Canteens & Hydration at Sportsman's Guide
> 
> I received them this morning.* The sleeping pads were indeed brand new and so was the plastic canteens.* One of the covers were excellent condition and the other was good but one of the MOLLE snaps was broken off and a whole the size of a pencil remained.* I called customer support and since they cannot break sets they are mailing two additional canteens and covers.* And, the good part.* Since it is under a certain dollar amount I do not need to return the broken cover or the extras.
> 
> I forgot to mention that shipping was $10.00, with everything computed it came out a lot cheaper than eBay prices.* Anybody want a broken canteen cover, LOL?


I received the replacement cover which just happened to have two new canteens and another cover with it because they can break sets today. The one cover looked to be in excellent shape but the other cover had 2 broken snaps this time. I just shook my head.

I called customer service to let them know what's going on and the rep said that they don't have the manpower to inspect the military surplus. I thought they don't have the manpower to look at the product while they are packing a box to ship. How hard is that? I should of said it. I told her they need to watch it because the reviews are reflecting it and personally if I bought one canteen with a defect and had to wait for the replacement and the replacement was defective and then had to wait again, I probably would not do business with them again. I just lucked out with buying the set and getting another set to replace one defective item I came out ahead.

Yesterday I received 6 camping spoon/fork/knife combo from China.

Outdoor Picnic 3 in 1 Gadget Spork Spoon Fork Cutlery Utensil Combo Hot | eBay

I was impressed for .99 each and free shipping they are actually a pretty decent eating utensil. The metal was a little thinner but its thick enough that it is still durable.

I built and tested a rat trap/chemlight perimeter alarm. It worked pretty good I was impressed. Not bag when the trap was $2.00 at Walmart, chemlight/glow stick at Dollar Tree was two 6" lights for $1.00. A little drilling and some zip ties and some wire for the tripwire. More to come.

Here is video similar to what I built.


----------



## watchin

Israeli gas masks, extra filters with canteen attachmet. Next up Faraday box for generator.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 8301

Garden work.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Ordered this solar charge controller for the four 20w solar panels that I got from MaineMarine.

30A Solar Charge Controller Waterproof Time IP68 130W/260W w/5 pair Connector DH | eBay

I ordered this one because it had a higher amperage rating and it is waterproof so I can use it when I am camping in my pop up.


----------



## Mereel Kestan

Learned how to build a greenhouse for a garden. I work at a farm store and I was tasked with helping them build a greenhouse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack

Mereel Kestan said:


> Learned how to build a greenhouse for a garden. I work at a farm store and I was tasked with helping them build a greenhouse.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So where do you live? I could use help here in Southern AZ


----------



## Mereel Kestan

paraquack said:


> So where do you live? I could use help here in Southern AZ


I would love to help, but I live in Minnesota. Kind of a long drive....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mereel Kestan

My prep of today was buying another mess kit, Getting some more junk silver, and strengthening my finances to be more secure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One

This weekend I am going to get the peppers and Tomatoes in the ground. Green beans are already planted. Going to get some range time in and pick some more ammo. BBQ, cold beer, and some pool time is part of the plan as well.


----------



## tango

This is not the time to relax.
Bought more foodstuff for storage, reorganized the pantry, worked on security.


----------



## Mereel Kestan

I got more ammo, and learned how to take some of it apart.


----------



## 8301

Tinkered on and test fired a carbine that hadn't been cycling well, runs better now. Since we have been building up preps the last few months that weren't put away I spent 2 hrs organizing food and ammo before running 150 rnds through my carry pistol on multiple targets to practice engaging up to 3 targets at once between 7 and 12 yds. Finished up the day by bottling a batch of beer. I think I may have let the beer sit with the dry hopps too long, it's not my best batch. Hopefully it will mellow in the bottles a bit.

Since I switched sights on a rifle I plan on going to the local range tomorrow to get it sighted in.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Mereel Kestan said:


> My prep of today was buying another mess kit, Getting some more junk silver, and strengthening my finances to be more secure


What kind of mess kit did you get? Years ago I got a really good deal on East German Mess Kits on Sportsman Guide. Enough for the familys BOB and then some.

This link is basically what I have but this price is crazy stupid.
GERMAN MILITARY STYLE 3 PIECE MESS KIT | eBay

What I like about it is that it basically has a plate/bowl and a cooking pot and the lid you could use to fry in. There is enough room in it that you could cook for a couple of people at one time and they are not that heavy. I wouldnt use them for ultralight hiking but for a BOB they are perfect.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I went to the discount store this evening and bought a package of two rolls of 8"X50' each of commercial grade vacuum saver bags for $8.50 total. It says commercial grade but that could just be a marketing scam. I asked them if the bags sucked if I could return it and they said yeah sure.


----------



## Mereel Kestan

Thats the one I already have in my BOB. I got a Czech 3 piece aluminum mess kit. It used to be $15, but I got it for $7 at my store. They are phasing such items out. That bring my total up to five mess kits. In order that I got them, they are a Yugoslavian mess kit, German and US I got at the same time, Civilian ozark trails stainless three piece for $10 brand new, and now the czech. I also have a US canteen cup dated 1965. It rocks.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Tested out my "portable armorers bench"...HF hitch plate with a vice mountrd on it....took a micarta rod and framing hammer and removed stock Glock sights and installed a set of nights. Didnt mar anything either so I guess Im happy

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## 8301

Ordered pieces to complete the small GHB to carry in the tiny car (40 yr old 2 seat convertible) we use to cruise up in the hills.

Since we rarely go more than an hour from home and the trunk is tiny it's a much smaller GHB than I keep in the truck.


----------



## No Body

Worked on building a chicken coop yesterday. Hope to finish it sunday


----------



## Mrs. Spork

Excited for our prep this weekend, going to a prepper Expo :-D 

tappy talk sent


----------



## 8301

Finally got the septic tank pumped. It's been at least 14 years and was about 90% full, mostly from dirt from the clothes washer according to the guy.

We would probably still have running water for years if the grid went down and it would be a shame if we couldn't use the porcelain thrones.


----------



## paraquack

While out for my walk, I spotted a guy carrying a gallon jug of honey out to the garbage. He was throwing it away because it had crystallized. Told him all he had to do was put in a pail of hot water. Said, "Here, have at it, if you want it. Took it home and found the seal under the cap still intact. That has to be $25 maybe.


----------



## Slippy

JG

Reroute your grey water out of your septic. The less detergent, lint and dirt that you send to your septic, the better.



John Galt said:


> Finally got the septic tank pumped. It's been at least 14 years and was about 90% full, mostly from dirt from the clothes washer according to the guy.
> 
> We would probably still have running water for years if the grid went down and it would be a shame if we couldn't use the porcelain thrones.


----------



## Slippy

Continued saving money to go toward our Lake or River house. Mrs Slippy and I want to build a small vacation home on the water. 

Oh, and bought some Coopers Craft Bourbon with the intent to store it but just cracked it open and plan to drink most of it today! 

...Best laid plans...:vs_laugh:


----------



## lupine14

paraquack said:


> While out for my walk, I spotted a guy carrying a gallon jug of honey out to the garbage. He was throwing it away because it had crystallized. Told him all he had to do was put in a pail of hot water. Said, "Here, have at it, if you want it. Took it home and found the seal under the cap still intact. That has to be $25 maybe.


More like 40.00, in a good online store for me, but I'd sure like to know if you have a source for good AZ honey at such an excellent price. I'm just over the border a little way (at least for us in the Southwest) and I miss that honey from when I lived there. Even the 'cheap' who-knows-what-it-really-is honey found in supermarkets has gone up over ten bucks for a 32 oz. jar. It's nice that guy had a generous impulse to go with his cluelessness. If he ever has a yard sale, you'd want to make a point of stopping by. 

In deference to our topic, my prep today is starting catnip seedlings - indoors. It's been unusually warm all month, at least during the day, but day before yesterday we had a real live blizzard, so I'll be keeping them all indoors for a while. I never run out of that stuff and not just because the cats love it: it's the best easily-available muscle-relaxer, anti-spasmodic and mild sedative I've ever used and works very quickly. I'm always straining some muscle or another or getting those computer headaches from staying up online too late; some of the side-effects of widowhood.


----------



## inceptor

paraquack said:


> While out for my walk, I spotted a guy carrying a gallon jug of honey out to the garbage. He was throwing it away because it had crystallized. Told him all he had to do was put in a pail of hot water. Said, "Here, have at it, if you want it. Took it home and found the seal under the cap still intact. That has to be $25 maybe.


$50 here. I have been known to buy local honey by the gallon. Great find :vs_clap:


----------



## 8301

Slippy said:


> JG
> 
> Reroute your grey water out of your septic. The less detergent, lint and dirt that you send to your septic, the better.


That's what the guy suggested I do and I intend to. It sounded like the hose was pulling wet sand but he said it was dirt from the washing machine.


----------



## Mrs. Spork

My new prep matches beautifully with my sig, plus we picked up a cool garden chart and I bought two conceal carry purses for the price of one :-D looking forward to the gray man class tonight

tappy talk sent


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Went to town this evening. Went to a discount store called Merchandise Outlet and bought this Ivation Portable Shower for $5.99 the cheapest I found on ebay was around $15. (didn't look to hard) this listing is just a quick sample:
Ivation 5-Gallon Portable Outdoor Shower - Lightweight & Portable - Inclu... New | eBay

I also bought some really thin gardening black wire for $0.50 that I am going to use for tripwire(WROL). Every time I go there I buy about 5 of them. $0.75 instant cold packs. Same thing every time I go there I buy a few. We then went to Walmart for some stuff. I bought some marine/boating 12ga flares for my 12ga flare adapter for my H&K 26.5mm flare pistol so I could check the fit after I did some modification of the adapter(another thread) and they fit ;D

Couple of days ago I went to Home Depot and bought some supplies to repair one of our CFP-90 rucksacks. That will be a thread in the coming. How to repair an Army CFP-90 rucksack poorman style.

I ordered and received a few items on eBay. I am lacking nasal airways on some of my IFAKS(I need 3 more) and the ones I do have I do not have lubricant for their insertion. I finally found a seller(UK) selling by small lots. I got 10 packets for $1.68 I thought that was a fair deal.

Aquagel Personal Lubricating Jelly 10 x 5g sachets | eBay

I got a lot of 3 H&H Tourni-Kwik Tourniquet for $11.00 for the incomplete IFAKS that we have. The seller seems to be a good guy. We talked a little thru the message system. He created this listing upon my request and shipped very promptly. I wanted to buy NAR CAT but the price is just to high. I have to NAR CAT tourniquets already but I would like a few more eventually.

Lot of 3, H&H Tourni-Kwik Tourniquet Military New | eBay

I got a box of 50 eye pads for $5.90 for the medical supplies. The seller seemed pretty cool and he shipped promptly also.

Box of 50 Kendall Curity 2841 Oval Eye Pad 1 5/8'' x 2 5/8'' Sterile NEW IN BOX | eBay

Now this last purchase was a joke. I bought an eye dressing kit. Their wording was kind up funky so I messaged them and was told there were 6 items to the kit and 5 kits(lot)
Eye Dressing Kit, Eye Wash, Eye Pads & Tape Pack of 6 | eBay

This is part of the end of the conversation I sent today:
Today March 31 2017 I received the package, opened it and found 1ea Eye dressing kit when you said there were 5ea kits. Not only was it short 4 kits the contents did not match. The listing says and the picture shows that there is 2 eye wash bottles. The kit I received only has one eye wash. I have enclosed a picture. Everything I have written can be verified by eBay in the message system both in the sent messages and the in box. I ordered from you because I wanted the 5 kits. I am trying not to be a jerk but I feel like I got conned so I am asking you how do you want to deal with this?

They sent a totally different kit. If you wanna buy, buy from a different seller.


----------



## SGG

I grabbed a gun


----------



## Slippy

SGG said:


> I grabbed a gun


That's what She said! :vs_lol:

I put a few more dollars this week into the "Slippy and Mrs Slippy Waterfront Cabin/Camp-house Fund" :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## tango

John Galt,
Washing machines used to have lint filters--remember?--
Now they do not, so all that crap goes into the drain system.
We are on a septic and have had our vent stack/ drain line snaked each year.

If you are on septic, plan on it---


----------



## 8301

tango said:


> John Galt,
> Washing machines used to have lint filters--remember?--
> Now they do not, so all that crap goes into the drain system.
> We are on a septic and have had our vent stack/ drain line snaked each year.
> 
> If you are on septic, plan on it---


I've been on septic for 6 years now between 2 locations with no plugged or even slow lines. You may have a low spot in your drain pipe where the solids are building up. @tango.


----------



## Kauboy

Picked up a copy of Country Wisdom & Know-how: Everything You Need to Know to Live Off the Land.
I love these kinds of books. Kind of like an old farmer's almanac of sorts.
Some of the information is dated, but still pretty good. Other parts are quite modern.
Should be a nice reference addition to my prep and skills library.

Here it is on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Country-Wisd...276&sr=1-1&keywords=Country+Wisdom+&+Know-How


----------



## Giblien

I worked on starting a fire in pretty windy conditions. I was hoping to just use my fire steel...but finally I said "screw it" and used a bic lighter and a live fire original.


----------



## tango

John, we have been in our home for over 20 years, no drain issues until a couple years ago when we bought new washer and dryer.
The plumber said it is a fairly common problem.


----------



## Prepared One

Bullets and beans this weekend. Bought enough beans to put in mylar and then a bucket. 250 rounds of 9MM and 120 rounds of 5.56. Cleaned one of the 9MM's. Upstairs AC quit working last night so I may go to jail for shooting a compressor unit to death if I can't fix it. :devil:


----------



## Mrs. Spork

Rice n Beans about 30 days worth the 9yo child even helped bag tag n stash it all 

tappy talk sent


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Brownells was running free 3 day ship and $40 off $400 so I ordered up triji night sights for my G17 and G43, a Blacklist TiN fluted threaded barrel for the G43, Ghost Edge 3.5 connector and Vickers ext mag release for the 43, some red loctite, glock front sight tool, and some bore brushes and spare parts for the Glocks

Will be doing a forum thread series on various Glock mods probably in the next few days for a poor mans trigger job and how to swap out parts etc

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## sideKahr

Spring has sprung here in PA. Radishes, lettuce, and green onions put in today.


----------



## 8301

Instant coffee ordered. Working on rounding off secondary preps and coffee is an item on that list. Instant coffee may be low on the list of requirements but nothing beats it on a cold winters morning and instant coffee doesn't go bad like beans.


----------



## Mereel Kestan

Got woken up today. My eyes have been opened. Now to go to work and make money for more preps, and maybe a few acres of land.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

Like I need another knife...this should be arriving in a day or two. The Gerber StrongArm....

Combination tactical and bushcraft knife...

I can't find a negative review on it and for $50.00...a good deal.

Gerber gets a bad rap from knife enthusiasts but everyone gives this a thumbs up.


----------



## Mereel Kestan

Robie said:


> Like I need another knife...this should be arriving in a day or two. The Gerber StrongArm....
> 
> Combination tactical and bushcraft knife...
> 
> I can't find a negative review on it and for $50.00...a good deal.
> 
> Gerber gets a bad rap from knife enthusiasts but everyone gives this a thumbs up.
> 
> View attachment 42913


I can vouch for it. My brother got one and it is awesome. I am going to get one too. Handle is slim, but useable. Glass breaker feels like it could break bricks with ease.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mereel Kestan

Got a little more food for the BOB, and started plans to get my BOV in perfect condition. Finished my ILBE set, now have the full thing. Things to do this week, Get the MSS green bag, Get a better sleeping pad, and a tarp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Publius

Got some UCO stormproof matches in a waterproof contrainer at Walmart for $5. I don't know why, but I am obsessed with having as many DIFFERENT means of starting a fire as possible. Got regular boxes of matches, lighters, flint and striker, all handy, many times over. I dunno...maybe it's the idea of having to rub two sticks together....truly horrifying! lol. Seriously though, saw these on youtube. You can light them, and put them IN the water and they continue to burn...boiling the water. Under the dirt, you name it. People forget, even with a lighter, if outside, it can be damn hard to start a fire depending on the weather conditions. Its not as easy as some people think. A very cheap simple prep that may come in handy.


----------



## Illini Warrior

sideKahr said:


> Spring has sprung here in PA. Radishes, lettuce, and green onions put in today.


you cloche any of that seeded or just hope for enough ground warmth already - we haven't seen enough 60-70 weather yet for just regular planting ....


----------



## MaterielGeneral

tango said:


> John Galt,
> Washing machines used to have lint filters--remember?--
> Now they do not, so all that crap goes into the drain system.
> We are on a septic and have had our vent stack/ drain line snaked each year.
> 
> If you are on septic, plan on it---





John Galt said:


> I've been on septic for 6 years now between 2 locations with no plugged or even slow lines. You may have a low spot in your drain pipe where the solids are building up. @tango.





tango said:


> John, we have been in our home for over 20 years, no drain issues until a couple years ago when we bought new washer and dryer.
> The plumber said it is a fairly common problem.


Someone create a new thread and educate me. I have never heard of this before. What is the difference between lint or turd particles? If someone does create a thread private message me letting me know. I haven't been on lately. Been busy.


----------



## SGG

Picked up my Shield
Going to be A LOT easier to conceal carry than my 357


----------



## Joe

Sir Publius said:


> Got some UCO stormproof matches in a waterproof contrainer at Walmart for $5. I don't know why, but I am obsessed with having as many DIFFERENT means of starting a fire as possible. Got regular boxes of matches, lighters, flint and striker, all handy, many times over. I dunno...maybe it's the idea of having to rub two sticks together....truly horrifying! lol. Seriously though, saw these on youtube. You can light them, and put them IN the water and they continue to burn...boiling the water. Under the dirt, you name it. People forget, even with a lighter, if outside, it can be damn hard to start a fire depending on the weather conditions. Its not as easy as some people think. A very cheap simple prep that may come in handy.


 @Sir Publius I am a pyromaniac too I know where you are coming from:devil:


----------



## 8301

MaterielGeneral said:


> Someone create a new thread and educate me. I have never heard of this before. What is the difference between lint or turd particles? If someone does create a thread private message me letting me know. I haven't been on lately. Been busy.


Tango had posted a warning about how his washing machine drain line was plugging each year because of lint and such so septic systems may require annual maintance. I suggested that he may have a low spot in his drain line allowing dirt from his washing machine to collect, kind of like a trap under a sink. Since washing machines drain out dirt and sand from the clothes this low spot may be filling with the dirt plugging his drain line.

No need for a new thread.

Just flush something like Rid-X down the toilet once every few months to help maintain a healthy bacteria colony in the septic tank and pump the tank out every 5-10 years and your septic system will give many years of reliable service.

If you can't remember when you last pumped the tank go ahead and get it done. Often the 1st sign of a full tank is raw sewage coming up through your shower drain so you really don't want to not pump every 5-10 years. Also if the tank gets overly full often the crap/dirt mixture from the tank will get into the drain lines in your yard requiring that you replace them which is expensive.

I paid $375 to get the 1000 gallon tank located, dug down to with a small backhoe, and pumped. Some tanks are harder to find and deeper than others but most aren't too hard to find or require a backhoe to dig down to.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

John Galt said:


> I paid $375 to get the 1000 gallon tank located, dug down to with a small backhoe, and pumped. Some tanks are harder to find and deeper than others but most aren't too hard to find or require a backhoe to dig down to.


Once you know where your tank is, be SURE to mark it somehow, even if that's just measuring it from a known landmark ( 150 feet due south of the SE corner of the house or whatever) and put that somewhere permanent ( the house I had in HS had it taped inside the breaker box cover ). If you sell the house, let the new owners know that's where it is. Save you (if you still live there 5-10 years from now) or them a bit of money & poking around.


----------



## honestprepper

bought 1000$ worth of gold coins


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Spice installed a drip irrigation system throughout our entire garden, fed by our rain barrels.


----------



## Mereel Kestan

I got some silver, put an m4 style stock on my shotgun, and got some camping gear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Dropped the new TangoDown Vickers slide release, Blacklist TiN barrel and Ghost Edge 3.5 in the Glock 43 to go with my Hyve upgrades...just gotta drift the rears out for the new Ameriglos I got.

Attempting to trade a 1911 for a CF2 12ga. As well so yay?









sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## A Watchman

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Spice installed a drip irrigation system throughout our entire garden, fed by our rain barrels.


Spice Rocks!


----------



## tango

Mat Gen,
The lint from clothes washing will accumulate in an elbow, a trap, somewhere in the vent/pipe system.
Washing machines used to have lint traps. They no longer do.
The toilet drain is generally a 4 inch line.
The laundry drain is a 2 inch line.

We have been in this home for over 20 years.
We are on a septic.
We never had a problem until we bought new washer and dryer a few years ago.
Washing machines no longer have a lint filter, so all that lint goes down the drain. and collects where there is a choke point.
We have had to have the drain line snaked ( they go thru the vent stack) twice in the last few years.
Our plumber (who lived a couple blocks from us, up until a couple years ago)) says this is a fairly common issue now.


----------



## sideKahr

Illini Warrior said:


> you cloche any of that seeded or just hope for enough ground warmth already - we haven't seen enough 60-70 weather yet for just regular planting ....


Didn't do anything special, just direct seeded. And the radishes and lettuce are already up!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

A Watchman said:


> Spice Rocks!


She does. We have an upcoming blog post on our site about it (I believe it's scheduled for Monday) Here's a sneak preview:










BTW the mulching around the raised beds is also new... that just makes mowing easier, we can now mow up to the mulch, cuts way down on the weed eating... and it looks better too.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I ordered a $6. CAT tourniquet from China for training purposes. I will paint part of it blue or something so it does not get confused.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Went to the range with my brand new Sig P320c in 9mm. I have to say I'm a S&W guy. Love their revolvers and always been a fan of the M&P line. I have them all. Also owned plenty 'o glocks, HK's,CZ,Beretta...you get the point. This Sig is the best gun I've ever shot. Trigger is awesome and the ergonomics fit me great. I'm really impressed.


----------



## Joe

Finally got to work on a project I have been wanting to do for a while. My son and I sealed up 40 pounds of potato flakes in 1 quart mylar bags that are from "Pack Fresh USA". @Sonya had suggested them and they are good stuff. We did use O2 absobers in each bag. I am grateful to @inceptor and @paraquack who offered some of their experience. We will store all these in 5 gallon buckets with gamma lids. Need to run to the store to get more lids. Just so you know (I didn't) Lowes and Home Depot carry gamma lids.


----------



## Steve40th

Seems like I never have time to do any project, as I am always working, and wife is too.
But, I planted sunflower seeds, and they are about 4 inches high after 4 days. I planted them in various dirts around property and they are all growing.
I am also, for experimentation, sprouting a avocado seed, then I will plant it.. Wife, kids and I like avocados..


----------



## Joe

Steve40th said:


> Seems like I never have time to do any project, as I am always working, and wife is too.
> But, I planted sunflower seeds, and they are about 4 inches high after 4 days. I planted them in various dirts around property and they are all growing.
> I am also, for experimentation, sprouting a avocado seed, then I will plant it.. Wife, kids and I like avocados..


 @Steve40th I envy your longer growing season. Here in Ohio we are still having significant frost at night. Avacados are an awesome food as they are a healthy fat source. Good luck with them. you will have to make guacamole.:armata_PDT_34:


----------



## watchin

It was a brass processing day

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidjohn

The most ordinary day, nothing special


----------



## 8301

Aidjohn said:


> The most ordinary day, nothing special


Life is meant to be lived. Get out there and make every day an extordinary day.


----------



## Mrs. Spork

Pretty sure I pushed my body to it's limits this weekend but we got our garden prepped for planting :-D









tappy talk sent


----------



## Prepared One

Took inventory on my food and water stores. Double checked my filters and first aid inventory. Got more rice into mylar and buckets. Added 30-06 and 9mm ammo.


----------



## Illini Warrior

sideKahr said:


> Didn't do anything special, just direct seeded. And the radishes and lettuce are already up!


alot of times the ground isn't warm enough yet - haven't had that many 60-70 degree days .... some gardeners lay old shingles or black plastic to pull the sun - then do a mini tunnel cover down the row .... rhubarb is up and running -


----------



## OldHorseman

.

- Finally got started on the reinforced concrete floor for the family milk cow's shed/corral. Ground prepped, frame in-place, and the wire mesh in... First 1200# of concrete barely made a start. Looks like we'll need maybe three tons.

- Definitely the sort of thing that needs to get done BEFORE running down to Lowe's stops being an option!

.


----------



## watchin

Prepping garden beds. Still a bit early, but thinking about planting some starts in the garage to get ahead of the game.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinkhole

I ordered some parts for my 10/22, and replaced the ignition cylinder on our TrailBlazer.


----------



## RJAMES

Planted Jerusalem Artichokes in a small field where I have raised hogs before. Plan to let it go for a at least two years it keeps spreading ever year and gets thicker. The plants can be eaten by live stock as well as the tubers. I should be able to run 4 hogs in there and they can dig them up and eat them as needed by themselves. 

I have been growing a 50 x 50 plot of them and feeding my cows most of them every year just making sure I did not do too good of a job of getting them all so they would regrow. That digging them up to feed out is getting old. I should be able to run cattle on it this fall to eat the top of the plant and again next fall . Then put hogs in there late spring or early summer to dig them up and eat the tubers. Figure I can plant some clover after I pull the hogs off then do it again . 

I have a lot of neighbors with hogs they raise a semi truck loads of hogs a week and do not have a problem with selling a couple piglets. I get lazy as it is just to easy to buy a grown hog off of them. There buyer does not want the hogs to big/ heavy so anything too big is a problem for them. Of course they can just use two of three a year themselves but more than that they simply cannot use. 

I need to replant some portions of the pasture next winter just a little over seeding in a few spots.


----------



## Sasquatch

John Galt said:


> Life is meant to be lived. Get out there and make every day an extordinary day.


Obviously you haven't been beat around the ears and head enough by life. Get back in line and take another whack. And you better say "Thank you sir may I have another!"


----------



## Robie

Borrowed a friend's Lansky controlled angle sharpening system to sharpen a few knives.

I am so sold on this inexpensive sysyem...I'm ordering one.

I'm of the opinion...anything you own that is supposed to be sharp, should be sharp enough to shave with.


----------



## 8301

Sasquatch said:


> And you better say "Thank you sir may I have another!"


That saying has too much weird sexual untones to it for me to conceder saying it. But thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## PAPrepper

Bic lighters! Wal Mary has them 5 for like $4.50


----------



## Mereel Kestan

Working towards financial independence, and my own land.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mereel Kestan

I got a three sided sharpening stone by smiths. I needed something a bit bigger for some larger projects I am doing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Traded a RIA 9mm CMDR 1911 and 400rds of 223 for this beauty.

CZ Scorp EVO 3 S1 - has a straight billet trigger, comp springs (trigger breaks at 4.1lbs), KAK Shockwave adapter, extended charging handle and mag release, safety delete plate and a reduced radius grip...came with 6 mags, just need a sling and will order a FastFire III to go along with a CZ Custom Shop cowitness plate

Since im not traveling this weekend ill take my heathen ass to church and maybe @dwight55 will let me shoot something (or someone if ISIS-K wants to jack around)









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42

Yesterday I got around to put an extended mag catch in my 10-22, long overdue.

Waiting for the meds I ordered.


----------



## Prepared One

Ordered 3, 30 round magazines for my CZ Scorpion carbine. I have had zero issues with the CZ since I got it. I am eventually going to SBR it I think and add a can. Picking up 9MM and 5.56 ammo today. Going to get some more instant potatoes, pasta, and canned goods along with spices.


----------



## 2centprofit

I bought 800 rds of .22lr ammo in preparation for WW3. Hoorah


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Won some Vortex optics in a drawing - Strikefire II Red/Green 30mm and their 3x FTS magnifier. Got em setup and bore sighted on the AR308 CMMG Mk3









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alteredstate

Cleaning fence rows in preparation for the spring planting. Hard to do anymore when you don't leave the farm.


----------



## Mereel Kestan

I learned stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spork

Organized my mags this morning. Also realized when you put them all in one place, it doesn't look like you have as many, so it must be time to buy more!


----------



## azrancher

spork said:


> Organized my mags this morning. Also realized when you put them all in one place, it doesn't look like you have as many, so it must be time to buy more!


Spork... you know the rules! Without a picture, it didn't happen.

All my magazines are filed monthly in a bookshelf, 1953 to present, some are in mylar (clear).

*Rancher*


----------



## inceptor

azrancher said:


> Spork... you know the rules! Without a picture, it didn't happen.
> 
> All my magazines are filed monthly in a bookshelf, 1953 to present, some are in mylar (clear).
> 
> *Rancher*


I also sort mine by topic then name. It makes it easier to find what you need. :vs_laugh:


----------



## A Watchman

Its Easter Sunday, my prep? I thanked Jesus for the gift of eternal life through salvation. Gotta get you some.


----------



## Mereel Kestan

I wrote this yesterday for facebook. Seems a bit late but still....


Today is a special day, as it is the day I get to tell my favorite survival story of all time. I know a guy who was in a foreign country, and was simply trying to teach good lessons and save some of the local population because he loved people. He was taken captive by hostile rebels, and then taken to the local courts set up by the proxy government. The proxy government found nothing wrong with what he had been saying or doing, and instead let the people use their own law. They dragged him away, beat and tortured him for hours all the while forcing him to do hard labor. Carrying heavy objects I mean. The eventually killed him from all the torture and stabbing him with this big blade. There were a few guys who were sympathetic to his ordeal and took his body and buried it outside of the town. When the rest of the country heard about this, they got angry with the crowd. Bad things started happening. The local religious house was demolished, riots in the streets, and general unrest. To make matters worse, a storm rolled in and set the frenzy to a new level. It stayed like this for a few days. Then, My friend, rose up from the dead and walked out of his grave. When the people saw him, they thought that they were seeing things. So he shewed them proof that it was him. He stayed in country for another month or so, and then left for home. Before he left, He made sure that he set up a couple schools and teachers that would be able to help others be saved. This was a while ago, but He still teaches today and goes and saves people when they are in trouble. His name IS Jesus Christ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spork

Well, I guess it didn't happen because there are no pics. If I took pictures of the paper magazines I have and posted pictures here, @Mrs. Spork probably wouldn't be pleased. If I took pictures of the gun magazines I have...well, I don't take pictures of firearm related items... Either way, no pics :sad2:



azrancher said:


> Spork... you know the rules! Without a picture, it didn't happen.
> 
> All my magazines are filed monthly in a bookshelf, 1953 to present, some are in mylar (clear).
> 
> *Rancher*


----------



## 6811

Got settled in at my new assignment. Locker was assigned and about 50% organized. Need to get more stuff for events where I will be stuck at work. I stayed at work for 4 days straight during a blizzard and the other time was during the riots. A small cot, sleeping bag and rocket stove for heating soup and water for tea is on order.


----------



## Robie

Got this in the mail today.

https://www.selfrelianceoutfitters....teel-bottle-cooking-kit-1?variant=24820614337

Ordered some "draw-string tea bags' I'll be loading up with ground coffee.

Looking forward to outfitting it with the essentials of water and cooking.


----------



## Sir Publius

Didn't do this today, did it a while ago. But I got a fire extinguisher, for the car. I saw a youtube video a number of years ago where guy was stuck in this car after an car accident and slowly burned alive. Pretty horrible. Got me to thinking, if there were an accident or something that I was near, maybe I could help. Never know. Only pain is I don't leave it in my car when its too hot or too cold, so I only really ever have it in the car on road trips, since my commute to work is, eh, a mile. Thing is, even though I keep it primarily for that reason, its a little nagging that I really doubt the ability to put out an engine fire of a crashed vehicle successfully with one small extinguisher...but...is what it is I guess. The quarky things I come up with...


----------



## spork

Helped save a truck load of hay and the semi and trailer that was under it one day. Guy was on an off ramp and had a wheel bearing catch fire. He had already used his extinguisher and was beating the fire down with his shirt. We pulled up and I jumped out and hit it intermittently with the extinguisher. The metal was way too hot to be able to put out and keep the fire out with a single fire extinguisher. That said, I was able to hold things off just long enough for rural fire to show up and they put the fire out. They guy was darn lucky we showed up or that truck of hay would've been fully lit by the time the fire trucks showed up. 

On a side note, never had any problems with the extinguisher leaving it in the truck year round. It gets well below zero here at times and can be 120+ in the truck while its parked. Might not be ideal, but nearly every semi on the road goes through those same extremes when the driver isn't in the truck (and they are all required to carry them). Personally I've never worried about it.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Great job. Off topic but spray paint under pressure will not go bad in the winter unlike regular paint in a normal can.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Full_bag_of_marbles

From experience the only thing that can put out brake or tire fire is water or piss. The 10 bc extinguisher is what is required by the DOT however it is useless for brakes or tires


----------



## A Watchman

Full_bag_of_marbles said:


> From experience the only thing that can put out brake or tire fire is water or piss. The 10 bc extinguisher is what is required by the DOT however it is useless for brakes or tires


From experience huh?


----------



## Full_bag_of_marbles

A Watchman said:


> From experience huh?


yup lots of smoke then the pleasant smell of burning piss.
But that was knowledge learned from wise elders


----------



## spork

Full_bag_of_marbles said:


> From experience the only thing that can put out brake or tire fire is water or piss. The 10 bc extinguisher is what is required by the DOT however it is useless for brakes or tires


There was no way I was getting that close to the flames to pee on them!


----------



## Steve40th

I went and tried my darndest to kill a metal plate with my AR15. Plate is still alive. Two shots were even a 45-70.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Based on my purchase of some solar panels from Maine-Marine, I've decided to start building a simple back-up power source.

My plan is to eventually end up with a pair of good-sized BCI31AGM batteries and run them in series. I've contacted M-M to see how many panels he has left, and I'd like to get a total of at least 12. I'll then run them in 2 banks, with 6 panels each in series. That should allow charging in less-than-ideal lighting since each panel will only need to produce roughly 4¼ to 4½ volts. Run it through an MPPT charger to the batts, and find myself a 2000- or 3000-watt (run) PSW inverter (I have a 400w PSW inverter now, but I doubt it'll run the loads I want to keep running when the power goes out).

That should at least get me up and running with a 120 volt / 15-amp circuit to run the fridge, freezer and furnace, taking turns to power only one at a time. With some judicious use, I should get several days out of things, depending on the weather and house temperature.

Today, I started building the shelves to hold the batteries, inverter and charger.


----------



## paraquack

Back Pack Hack said:


> Based on my purchase of some solar panels from Maine-Marine, I've decided to start building a simple back-up power source.
> 
> My plan is to eventually end up with a pair of good-sized BCI31AGM batteries and run them in series. I've contacted M-M to see how many panels he has left, and I'd like to get a total of at least 12. I'll then run them in 2 banks, with 6 panels each in series. That should allow charging in less-than-ideal lighting since each panel will only need to produce roughly 4¼ to 4½ volts. Run it through an MPPT charger to the batts, and find myself a 2000- or 3000-watt (run) PSW inverter (I have a 400w PSW inverter now, but I doubt it'll run the loads I want to keep running when the power goes out).
> 
> That should at least get me up and running with a 120 volt / 15-amp circuit to run the fridge, freezer and furnace, taking turns to power only one at a time. With some judicious use, I should get several days out of things, depending on the weather and house temperature.
> 
> Today, I started building the shelves to hold the batteries, inverter and charger.


Are you doing anything to protect them from a possible EMP?


----------



## 8301

We've hit our goals with initial preps (beans, boots, bullets) so at a slower rate we're slowly accumulating what I conceder 2nd level and backup preps; you know, stuff like chocolate and whisky. 
Ordered a manual well pump for emergencies last month and it came in. Ran to the store and got the pipe required to slip down the well with all of this N. Korea stuff going on. Some time when things are slow I'll put it in but until then I'm more comfortable that we've got a backup supply of clean water. 
https://handywellpump.com/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paraquack said:


> Are you doing anything to protect them from a possible EMP?


Yep. Buying more than needed and storing the extras in a faraday cage.


----------



## 8301

paraquack said:


> Are you doing anything to protect them from a possible EMP?


Yep, you know I am. And with this N. Korea business we're doing a bit extra defense against EMP. **** N. Korea.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I picked up 40' of chain, 200' of rope of various sizes, and a come-a-long to put at my BOL. I'll be hauling in a shipping container to store everything in once the ground dries out.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I started to record my actual power usage with a Fluke 289 recording meter and an i410 current clamp.

I can record up to 10 days of power usage, download it to the computer, and use the data file to analyze my usage. Either for each individual circuit, or for my entire house if I wanted to. For now, I'm doing just one circuit at a time.

Then, as I build my solar power system, I'll be better able to know what size inverter I really need.


----------



## Prepared One

Regular maintenance this weekend. Check inventories. Add some can goods and pick up ammo. Fill a couple LP tanks, make sure trucks are topped off with gas. Get some range time in tomorrow. The quite before the storm.


----------



## RJAMES

Enjoyed some home raised sausage this morning then went and made arrangements to pick up some feeder pigs in couple weeks. I do not keep sows and a boar as they are a lot of year round work and to justify feeding a boar you need at least 6 sows that is one hell of a lot of hogs. I find it easier to buy 2 or 3 feeder pigs and raise them for a couple months then sell two to pay my expenses for the one I eat. I have many neighbors who raise hogs on pasture so it is pretty easy to obtain them I often do so by trading m labor time or use of tools . 

Living in a community of small farms is in my opinion the place to be.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Well, my first power use test was an eye-opener. Two of my 'critical' loads, my fridge and freezer, are on the same circuit. But the start-up current was less than I expected for either one of them.... 18½ amps. Once running, they'd drop to about 3 amps.









(I know the display says mV, but that's because the current clamp converts the amperage to mV, and the meter records it as such not knowing it's actually amps. So 18.584mVAC really means 18.584 amps)

So with this, I know an inverter with a 3000w surge should readily handle this.


----------



## Robie

I'll have to take your word for it.

I may as well be looking at the Rosetta Stone as your picture....

My neighbor is full solar (piece meal over the years) and he would understand the picture...my Dad would have also.

Electronics was not my forte.


----------



## stevekozak

Ordered 2 18-incg bush machetes, 1 14-inch bolo machete, and a puck sharpener from Machete Specialists today. Very useful around the home place.


----------



## Steve40th

Back Pack Hack said:


> I started to record my actual power usage with a Fluke 289 recording meter and an i410 current clamp.
> 
> I can record up to 10 days of power usage, download it to the computer, and use the data file to analyze my usage. Either for each individual circuit, or for my entire house if I wanted to. For now, I'm doing just one circuit at a time.
> 
> Then, as I build my solar power system, I'll be better able to know what size inverter I really need.
> 
> View attachment 43905


Flukes are great meters/tools. I use them to check fiber, and ethernet.. Of course, I use it to frisk panels and gear before going in to. Not cheap stuff, but very nice as long as battery is good.


----------



## Alteredstate

My brother and I disked up 126 acres of corn stubble. Getting ready for spring soy beans. It is wet in spots. And in others the ground temperament is perfect for tilling. The ground temperature is still to cold for good germination and frost the last two morning s. I am going out and going to run it in early this year if I can. The winter has been warm. Hoping the May 5th snow and rain stays away.


----------



## Sinkhole

Just spent a little time and got my little Honda up and purring along after almost a year in storage.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## tango

Changed oil in generator and test run.
Changed oil in pressure washer. Just used it so no test run.
Replaced water heater, the old one is 15 years old, and had thermostats replaced, just time for a new more efficient one one.


----------



## homefire

Ripped two traps, set fire to an ambush, and connected the original meat.


----------



## 6811

Got an AR7 today. Fitted with threaded bull barrel and a collapsible stock with an AR pistol grip. Still looking for an optic for it or some sort of a red dot sights.

I will be testing it for reliability this week.


----------



## Guywithagun

Sighted in my new savage 11 scout and "zerod" at 100 yards.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boss Dog

went dumpster diving at construction site. Pulled 2x8 and 4x4 pieces of 1 inch plywood. Don't know what I'll use it for yet but, into Mom's basement it goes.


----------



## Mereel Kestan

Bought a warm weather sleeping bag and some more tactical stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Boss Dog said:


> went dumpster diving at construction site. Pulled 2x8 and 4x4 pieces of 1 inch plywood. Don't know what I'll use it for yet but, into Mom's basement it goes.


Moms basement, LOL your not a millennial are you? Just joking, don't get pissed.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One

Boss Dog said:


> went dumpster diving at construction site. Pulled 2x8 and 4x4 pieces of 1 inch plywood. Don't know what I'll use it for yet but, into Mom's basement it goes.


I have done some dumpster diving in my day. I once found an old TV in a dumpster in Chicago when I was a kid. Old Tube set. Replaced tubes and had a TV in my room. Not many kids in the early seventies could say that they had their own TV in their room. :tango_face_smile: To this day I will still take a look if I see something of interest.


----------



## 2centprofit

I took a CPR/First Aid class(finally!) and bought an AED.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Lifted weights... planted some extra seeds I had out and about my yard in random places. Gonna see what happens. I remember reading or listening to a podcast that suggest you do this and it was a neat way to have a "wild" garden.


----------



## Guywithagun

Back Pack Hack said:


> I started to record my actual power usage with a Fluke 289 recording meter and an i410 current clamp.
> 
> I can record up to 10 days of power usage, download it to the computer, and use the data file to analyze my usage. Either for each individual circuit, or for my entire house if I wanted to. For now, I'm doing just one circuit at a time.
> 
> Then, as I build my solar power system, I'll be better able to know what size inverter I really need.
> 
> View attachment 43905


Who knows maybe you'll discover the power company is ripping you off and sue the shit out of them!!! just a thought..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Guywithagun said:


> Who knows maybe you'll discover the power company is ripping you off and sue the shit out of them!!! just a thought..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hardly. My usage is so low I'm thinking I could power everything with a single 4000w inverter and have power to spare.

Sent from MyOuthouse using ToiletPaper 2.0


----------



## Boss Dog

MaterielGeneral said:


> Moms basement, LOL your not a millennial are you? Just joking, don't get pissed.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Lol! no problem. 
I'm in a double-wide, absolutely no storage.
My Mom is in a house with a basement (half finished, half crawl space), she never goes down there and doesn't know the whole of what all I've stashed down there!


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Boss Dog said:


> Lol! no problem.
> I'm in a double-wide, absolutely no storage.
> My Mom is in a house with a basement (half finished, half crawl space), she never goes down there and doesn't know the whole of what all I've stashed down there!


I know what you mean. The house we just moved from last year had zero storage. The house I bought has major storage. I have my own Prepper room in the basement. Wood stove upstairs and basement, 8 acres.
I really believe God led us to this place. This is the first place that has felt like a home instead of a rental (military and all the moving).

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## loftisray

MaterielGeneral said:


> I know what you mean. The house we just moved from last year had zero storage. The house I bought has major storage. I have my own Prepper room in the basement. Wood stove upstairs and basement, 8 acres.
> I really believe God led us to this place. This is the first place that has felt like a home instead of a rental (military and all the moving).
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Prayers in for your prep and family

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr

Not a SHTF prep, but a lightning storm prep: I installed a good quality surge protector on the TV and associated cable and internet ironmongery. Stretched a dedicated ground wire for the little bugger, too.


----------



## 8301

Getting the firewood in early this year. With this N. Korea mess we decided to bulk up on the split firewood while I know we can get gas for the saw and splitter. If things get bad we plan to become the "grey man"; and there is nothing like the sound of a chain saw to say "I'm here and have gas".


----------



## sideKahr

John Galt said:


> Getting the firewood in early this year. With this N. Korea mess we decided to bulk up on the split firewood while I know we can get gas for the saw and splitter. If things get bad we plan to become the "grey man"; and there is nothing like the sound of a chain saw to say "I'm here and have gas".


My feelings, precisely. I even want to hide the smell of cooking food, but I haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## Robie

sideKahr said:


> My feelings, precisely. I even want to hide the smell of cooking food, but I haven't figured that out yet.


Sushi or steak tar-tar.....:devil:


----------



## sideKahr

Robie said:


> Sushi or steak tar-tar.....:devil:


Yep. Or as one member here advised, spam cold from the can; after all, it's the end of the world, dammit.


----------



## Illini Warrior

sideKahr said:


> My feelings, precisely. I even want to hide the smell of cooking food, but I haven't figured that out yet.


if you can pipe it high - the drift will take it far enough that anyone downwind can't trace it back that eazy .... I'll be cooking in the basement out of sight - cooking anything extensive at nite .... temporary stove hood with a 12V muffin fan and piping into the chimney or soil pipe - it'll vent up & out 25+ feet or more ....


----------



## sideKahr

Illini Warrior said:


> if you can pipe it high - the drift will take it far enough that anyone downwind can't trace it back that eazy .... I'll be cooking in the basement out of sight - cooking anything extensive at nite .... temporary stove hood with a 12V muffin fan and piping into the chimney or soil pipe - it'll vent up & out 25+ feet or more ....


I've considered all those techniques. But in my experience, when you're hungry and any neighbor within a quarter mile is cooking, your nose just tracks that bad boy down.

I'm beginning to think the plastic sheeting and duct tape we were told to prep might come in handy after all. Hermetically sealed kitchen work is going to be a bitch in summer.


----------



## Prepared One

Robie said:


> Sushi or steak tar-tar.....:devil:


Love steak tar-tar. Slice of onion or Jalapeno and pepper. I am there.


----------



## Prepared One

Beans and bullets this weekend plus reevaluating my security. Going to add more razor wire to my stores and look at how I can better control points of entry. Also going to get a couple of hundred feet of good rubber hose for a used jet pump I picked up. Going to use that in case of fire. I can draw from the pool. It will be limited in capability but it's the best I can do if I have a fire to deal with in an event.


----------



## Chiefster23

Today I scored an MEP016B military 3kw diesel generator for $1300. Everything works and it's in pretty good shape. Local too so no shipping charges. I'm happy. Now I just have to figure out how to unload it. 440 pounds!


----------



## RJAMES

Chiefster23 said:


> Today I scored an MEP016B military 3kw diesel generator for $1300. Everything works and it's in pretty good shape. Local too so no shipping charges. I'm happy. Now I just have to figure out how to unload it. 440 pounds!


I take it no tractor with a front end loader. Do you have a garage or a barn that you can drive in and mount a come along/ chain hoist from? Or build your self a A frame and use a cable to another vehicle tighten cable to lift it drive trailer out then lower the generator by driving lift vehicle forward to lower the generator. I would want to put it on a small trailer myself it not try an put it where you need it to be. I built a ramp and used metal pipes to roll a heavy item from a taller vehicle onto anther that was shorter.

I had to move a similar size generator about 400 yards going down a 60 foot hill then back back up . Helicopter pilot did not think he could place the generator where we needed it. Lots of guys not sure but I think 10 to 12 and two long poles lashed it to the poles and picked it up with 2 or 3 guys on each corner. I would think if it were on a trailer you could do the same thing to pick it up and carry it off the truck then sit it down where you wanted it.


----------



## RJAMES

Picked up 50 cases of canned vegetables, 10 cases of soups and 10 cases of canned tuna at the case lot sale at the commissary today. Between the canned goods, TP, charcoal and other items filled the mini van to the max. 

Headed back tomorrow to get anther load I need to increase my stocks as I have had a couple relatives ask if they could join us if things do go bad. The N. Korea situation has them concerned. They live in Southern California - earth quakes , Civil unrest NEVER bother them but finally N. Korea has them convinced they need to at least make some arraignments. 

Should work out pretty well for me as the nephew served in the Marines as a mechanic and now works repairing electronic equipment for film studios.


----------



## Chiefster23

Thank you RJAMES for your advice. Borrowing a chain hoist today to unload it in the barn on the deck. And starting to look around now for a small used trailer to mount it on eventually. A friend said he saw a small cheap trailer at HARBOR FREIGHT. Ordinarily I don't buy HARBOR FREIGHT Chinese junk, but this sounds like it may be ideal for moving the genny around the barn and property.

I'm excited with this generator purchase. No more storing gasoline. I have an oil furnace so now I have 250 gallons of fuel just sitting there in my steel storage tank. The one drawback with this particular machine is noise. It ain't quiet! I'm hoping that setting it up in the barn will knock the noise down considerably. And I may be able to build some type of plywood enclosure lined with foam rubber to further reduce the noise. Just gotta maintain air flow for cooling.


----------



## Alteredstate

Getting my 5 bottom mold board tunned to the 7810. Had to pull the inside dual to run in furrow. No on land here. Doing it old school with a IH 710.


----------



## RJAMES

Chiefster23 said:


> Thank you RJAMES for your advice. Borrowing a chain hoist today to unload it in the barn on the deck. And starting to look around now for a small used trailer to mount it on eventually. A friend said he saw a small cheap trailer at HARBOR FREIGHT. Ordinarily I don't buy HARBOR FREIGHT Chinese junk, but this sounds like it may be ideal for moving the genny around the barn and property.
> 
> I'm excited with this generator purchase. No more storing gasoline. I have an oil furnace so now I have 250 gallons of fuel just sitting there in my steel storage tank. The one drawback with this particular machine is noise. It ain't quiet! I'm hoping that setting it up in the barn will knock the noise down considerably. And I may be able to build some type of plywood enclosure lined with foam rubber to further reduce the noise. Just gotta maintain air flow for cooling.


Glad to help. I bought a harbor freight trailer and modified it to take Jeep tires. You can just use the tires that come with the trailer for what you need. If it is parked in one place on your property consider a straw bale wall between it and the house. If you use straw in the garden anyway stock it on a pallet and cover with a tarp it will absorb/block lot of noise leave yourself plenty of room to walk between wall and generator. Want something permanent cover those bales with concrete.

CH=CONFIG]44393[/ATTACH]


----------



## Illini Warrior

sideKahr said:


> I've considered all those techniques. But in my experience, when you're hungry and any neighbor within a quarter mile is cooking, your nose just tracks that bad boy down.
> 
> I'm beginning to think the plastic sheeting and duct tape we were told to prep might come in handy after all. Hermetically sealed kitchen work is going to be a bitch in summer.


in my particular situation just getting the food cooking scent downwind 6+ blocks is all that matters - after that if a someone in the country smells Spam frying it'll be an impossible hunt ....


----------



## Steve40th

Ever try government liquidators auction site for generators, john deere stuff etc. 
If you are near a military base, they have DRMO sales, where old gear is sold off.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I have been busy lately with stuff, cleaning up the yard from the winter, etc.* I built some T posts for mounts for my 20 watt solar panels(The ones I bought from Maine Marine) so when I take them camping with my pop up out in state or federal forest land I can keep the electricity going.* I will post a couple of pictures.

Saturday we went to an indoor yard sale at the civic center.* Wife got her girly stuff and I got a 20-60-60mm Simmons Spotting Scope for $15.00 and a Coleman propane lantern for $10.00.* I was all giggly over the spotting scope.* I have been wanting one for a while for LP/OP and other stuff.

A Harbor Freight store opened in Cadillac so that was cool.* We bought some stuff that we had coupons for.* I got a couple of the survival knifes for the tactical vests.* A 4 1/2" electric cut off tool so I can make some caltrops out of different size nails.* My national guard/prison correction officer buddy is going to weld them.* He gets half, I get half, I prep, he welds.* Got some other cool stuff but I don't remember.* I'm on my 3rd or 4th 25oz Natural Ice, LOL.

I think I am way behind on cutting firewood.* Experienced people correct me.* Every time I have time its raining and other times nobody can or wants to go with me.* I saw a video of a chain saw accident and it was narly.* I take my IFAK every time I go cutting. but because of the video I don't want to go by myself on the back of the property.* My luck accident, I go into shock, pass out and then bleed out.* I told my wife that if she doesn't want to pay for firewood next winter she had better make an effort to come with me so she can be a spotter.

I guess that is it for now.


----------



## SOCOM42

Steve40th said:


> Ever try government liquidators auction site for generators, john deere stuff etc.
> If you are near a military base, they have DRMO sales, where old gear is sold off.


I spent 15 years buying at auction from DRMO and selling much of it.

There are pictures of trailers and com shelters floating around in here from some auctions, 10,000 sandbags sitting in a shed also.

I stopped when the guy in charge transferred control to a private company(buddy) to disperse the stuff.

Here are a couple with products from auctions, no not the kid..


----------



## SOCOM42

I spent some of the day getting tooling ready to make a bunch of gun parts.

That money goes right into preps.


----------



## stevekozak

Pnot a prep, really, but ate some of my Mountain House Beef Stew, to rotate stock. Thought what i always do when eating it: "this is pretty good "stuff"!" Followed by: "I am glad I dont have to eat this "stuff"every day!" :tango_face_smile:


----------



## RJAMES

@MaterielGeneral When working in a remote area you can always find way to mess up. If you do not feel safe then you should wait till you got someone to go with you they do not have to help just stand by and go get help or call.

I noticed my neighbors gate open and saw him doing some dozer work . Couple hours latter I do not see the dozer but the gate is open. I stop to see what is up . I hear the dozer but do not see it so I go towards the sound . He managed to drive his dozer off a small cliff and then fell forward landing in front of the dozer but behind the blade. . Dozer is almost standing up straight in the air still running with the tacks spinning blade buried in the ground. The guy is inches from the tracks and not much room again he is between the blade and front of the dozer.

I get my butt down there and manage to get him out and away from the dozer he had been stuck there for couple hours. Of course I had to leave him to get cell service to call an ambulance.

In his case if he had a spotter he might not have ended up over the side or at least would have had help faster.

I like those stands for he solar.


----------



## Deebo

Invested in wireless 4 camera set up. Neighbors had their door pried open Tuesday of last week. Broad daylight.


----------



## Joe

Put up 50 lbs of cornmeal today. I like cornbread with my soup beans.


----------



## beavervallyranch

Ran 2 inch poly pipe from the pump at the creek to the raised bed gardens. Hope I don't have to drag the hose this year!!


----------



## Sinkhole

Just picked a Kahr PM40 this morning. My LGS is running a special for $299.99, with 3 mags. 2 - 5 round and 1 - 6 Round. :vs_shocked:


----------



## sideKahr

Picked up a ton of Top Ramen. I have a lot already, but I couldn't pass it up at 30 cents/each.


----------



## sideKahr

1. Flea market
2. Raining
3. Sellers tired and wet
4. Two beautiful anodized aluminum fuel bottles, asking price 10 cents for both
5. It's after noon, so half price
6. Retail more than $40 at REI, got them for 5 cents
7. Boss


----------



## 6811

200 rounds of CCI subsonic .22 and 150 rounds of CCI standard velocity .22


----------



## Notold63

Bought 50lbs of rice to add to my rice stockpile.


----------



## Prepared One

Took out a hornets nest behind the garage yesterday. ( I hate those things. ) Worked on the garden a bit. We have beans already but I got the tomatoes and peppers in late so nothing there yet.
Hung the brackets for my bike behind the garage. ( thus my battle with the hornets ) Today I will go to the range and then get some beans and rice into mylar.


----------



## spork

Went to garage sales yesterday and found a couple good deals. Got a kerosene heater for free because the guy couldn't figure out how to put it together. It's missing one bracket and some screws but will be an easy fix. Came across a second one for $20 so I bought it too. Also got 2 portions tanks for $10 a piece and a brand new pair of work boots (no pictures of them) picked up some other random stuff as well. Overall a decent morning.


----------



## SOCOM42

@spork, Did you check the dates on the propane tanks?


----------



## tango

The tanks can be recertified by a propane dealer. Good for years if they pass.


----------



## inceptor

SOCOM42 said:


> @spork, Did you check the dates on the propane tanks?


I picked up a tank that was out of date and empty. They took it as an exchange for a filled new bottle.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

inceptor said:


> I picked up a tank that was out of date and empty. They took it as an exchange for a filled new bottle.


If I get my hands on a freebie I take it to Walmart or similar and exchange it. After I get the new one then I take it to my propane place for the refill for $8.00, yeah I know not always ethical but charging over $20 for the exchange Isn't ethical either.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## spork

SOCOM42 said:


> @spork, Did you check the dates on the propane tanks?


They're good for another 2.5yrs. I'll probably exchange them when needed.


----------



## Mereel Kestan

Got two shotgun shell holders, and the FILBE pack system. All for $160. All are USMC issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior

MaterielGeneral said:


> If I get my hands on a freebie I take it to Walmart or similar and exchange it. After I get the new one then I take it to my propane place for the refill for $8.00, yeah I know not always ethical but charging over $20 for the exchange Isn't ethical either.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


why would Wally World or any other exchange place just switch tanks without compensation?


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Illini Warrior said:


> why would Wally World or any other exchange place just switch tanks without compensation?


Ok, if you want me to spell it out, like I said it isn't exactly ethical but if you go to a big box store your probably going to have a female employee that doesn't know crap about a propane cylinder. If you have an old style valve the employee won't know Jack. Any more questions?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior

MaterielGeneral said:


> Ok, if you want me to spell it out, like I said it isn't exactly ethical but if you go to a big box store your probably going to have a female employee that doesn't know crap about a propane cylinder. If you have an old style valve the employee won't know Jack. Any more questions?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I trade in the old tanks myself - there's nothing wrong or unethical about it - there's a few conditions that the tank companies require - having one of the new complaint valves or perfect paint isn't one of them .... if you go to the Blue Rhino website they show the re-conditioning system the tanks go thru for processing ... I've traded in tanks that look like holy hell ....

but what you seem to be saying is "?????" .... you get them to open the tank storage cage without buying an exchange - they allow you to exchange old crapped out tank empty for a new brite & shiny tank empty .... then you get the new tank filled elsewhere ...


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Illini Warrior said:


> I trade in the old tanks myself - there's nothing wrong or unethical about it - there's a few conditions that the tank companies require - having one of the new complaint valves or perfect paint isn't one of them .... if you go to the Blue Rhino website they show the re-conditioning system the tanks go thru for processing ... I've traded in tanks that look like holy hell ....
> 
> but what you seem to be saying is "?????" .... you get them to open the tank storage cage without buying an exchange - they allow you to exchange old crapped out tank empty for a new brite & shiny tank empty .... then you get the new tank filled elsewhere ...


Nope your reading into it. what I said or meant is just what you said. I'll have to go back and re read what I wrote.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Ok, I can see the confusion. Exchange for $, use it and then future refills​ take it to the propane company for cheaper $.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SGG

MaterielGeneral said:


> Ok, I can see the confusion. Exchange for $, use it and then future refills take it to the propane company for cheaper $.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yeah there's nothing wrong with what you're doing. No need to feel guilty


----------



## inceptor

MaterielGeneral said:


> Ok, I can see the confusion. Exchange for $, use it and then future refills take it to the propane company for cheaper $.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk





SGG said:


> Yeah there's nothing wrong with what you're doing. No need to feel guilty


He doesn't. He is being accused of cheating/theft. That is something he is not doing. Some here just have comprehension issues.


----------



## Illini Warrior

MaterielGeneral said:


> Nope your reading into it. what I said or meant is just what you said. I'll have to go back and re read what I wrote.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


you weren't very clear and I couldn't figure where the guilt was coming into the picture - the stores are only a dis-interested vendor - and the tank companies are taking the competitor's labeled tanks and changing them over .... it's rolly polly BS game all around ....


----------



## Mereel Kestan

Got a new pack. The FILBE system. It rocks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tango

Hey, the propane companies have a lot of money, and propane--- What is the problem??


----------



## 6811

Scored 500 rounds of CCI quiet .22 at wally world.


----------



## Jp4GA

Finished the slanted canned storage shelf and loaded it by date and like items. Now we can easily see how much of what we have, now to built a second unit. No more stacking cans only to have them fall over.


----------



## sideKahr

Planted the beans and tomatoes.


----------



## Maol9

sideKahr said:


> Planted the beans and tomatoes.


One day behind you


----------



## spork

Jp4GA said:


> Finished the slanted canned storage shelf and loaded it by date and like items. Now we can easily see how much of what we have, now to built a second unit. No more stacking cans only to have them fall over.


Got any pics of the ones you built? That's a project I've looked at for a long time and just never get around to.


----------



## paraquack

All of my tomatoes are done. I lost the cucumbers and the radishes. The carrots are doing ok yet. 20 days to picking.


----------



## Gaffer57

My son needed money for prom so I paid him to build two more 4x8 foot garden boxes for the back yard. Hopefully now I can get enough veggies this year to make canning worthwhile.


----------



## Robie

Ordered a Shemagh scarf to keep in the kit.
Multi-purpose scarf that makes sense to have handy.


----------



## Prepared One

Robie said:


> Ordered a Shemagh scarf to keep in the kit.
> Multi-purpose scarf that makes sense to have handy.


There are many uses for Shemagh's. I have several, one in each GHB and BOB plus a couple around the house. good pick up.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I have shemaghs all over. Awesome kit I even wear one when hiking or out and about. One is never far. I'm currently setting up and stock piling a second location for short term living shouldn't​ something untoward happen in my home town. Be a staging location should things go really bad. Gonna take time and resources but having a second location in a few days hike to resupply rest and plan is a good idea. It will mainly be a home away from home for weekend excursions and city get away. Good small community isolated from the main hubs. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman

I have several lightweight balaclavas from https://safishing.com/ . Many patterns and face designs, some patriotic.


----------



## RubberDuck

I think some of the most overlooked preps are things that can be done daily or weekly and that is practice
Draw
point
reload.
Bushcraft
Fire starting 
making things from scratch or fixing/****** rigging. (don't get offended snowflakes )
fixing stuff on the fly with what is at hand.
I practice draw and reload as often I as I can with whatever edc I might have that day.
Recently I bought at S&W 3 inch 357 Deluxe 7rnd with 2 speed loaders and ordered a holster and speed loader pouches from Infidel 
Not sure if he is a member here but does great work.
Sorry for rambling alcohol at fault.
Regardless this is a new edc on weekends for me a have spent many days recently with draw and reload both right and left hand.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Prepared One said:


> There are many uses for Shemagh's. I have several, one in each GHB and BOB plus a couple around the house. good pick up.


face scarf - pair of sunglasses - hat - gloves .... all handy gear to have if you have to run from/thru a riot area .... grab a box and run like hell like Greyman Looter .... less they see of your pale face and blond hair - all the better ....


----------



## Steve40th

TacticalCanuck said:


> I have shemaghs all over. Awesome kit I even wear one when hiking or out and about. One is never far. I'm currently setting up and stock piling a second location for short term living shouldn't something untoward happen in my home town. Be a staging location should things go really bad. Gonna take time and resources but having a second location in a few days hike to resupply rest and plan is a good idea. It will mainly be a home away from home for weekend excursions and city get away. Good small community isolated from the main hubs.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Where did you buy your shemaghs from? looking at quality if you have any to recommend.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Steve40th said:


> Where did you buy your shemaghs from? looking at quality if you have any to recommend.


I got a bunch for $10 each at a local fair 100% cotton I was really happy though the vendor gave me strange looks when I bought 5 lol

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor

Robie said:


> Ordered a Shemagh scarf to keep in the kit.
> Multi-purpose scarf that makes sense to have handy.





Prepared One said:


> There are many uses for Shemagh's. I have several, one in each GHB and BOB plus a couple around the house. good pick up.


I want to thank you two and to @A Watchman. I had seen these before but never really thought about it. For some reason today the thought occurred that these might not be bad to have. Amazon does have competitive pricing here with free shipping so I've got a balaclava and a couple of Shemagh's on my list to pick up.


----------



## Robie

I didn't know quite what to expect when I ordered mine.

I got it...was fine with what I got for what I paid...($12+-)...hand washed it and put it on the line to dry.

I can see where having one or six of these things would be a good idea. The uses are endless. I think it's the size that makes them so adaptable.


----------



## Mereel Kestan

Got my new bag packed to capacity. Now I have to scale it down to usability. The thing is yuuuuuuuge!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One

Robie said:


> I didn't know quite what to expect when I ordered mine.
> 
> I got it...was fine with what I got for what I paid...($12+-)...hand washed it and put it on the line to dry.
> 
> I can see where having one or six of these things would be a good idea. The uses are endless. I think it's the size that makes them so adaptable.


I picked up mine at Army surplus. Their are numerous YouTube videos on their many uses. Damn handy things to have. Last time I used one was this past Duck Hunting season in the cold. Wrapped around my neck it kept the chill at bay.


----------



## paraquack

Helping to get my nephew (by marriage) in his preps. Since I moved from ILL and he and my niece 
are still in ILL(I really feel sorry for the couple), I have gone thru my preps and culled a few that I 
no longer need down here and sent up to him.


----------



## spork

Working on a long needed inventory of dry goods/long term storage. I'm good at buying and packing stuff away, but not really sure how much I have. I'm weighing it all since its in mylar bags and hoping to do some math to figure out the approx. calorie count of each item in storage so I can see where I need to improve. Hopefully this will keep things better balanced as I continue to buy and store food.

On a side note. Many of my buckets are old cat litter buckets that I clean out and reuse. I discovered today that the "Litter Clean" brand that I used to get from Sam's club has sharp edges in the bottoms of the buckets. I've found 2 punctured bags so far and I use very heavy mylar. All the newer "tidy cats" buckets are nice and smooth inside and slightly larger so they fit 3 gallon sized bags better. Hopefully I don't find any more...


----------



## Redwood Country

I don’t know about “daily prep” but I am probably good for a few a week. I usually do it all on my days off. This week I did the following.

1: Froze 20 lbs. of rice. (Will bag and pack in a few days.)

2: Rotated 10 gallons of stored gasoline to be used in the tractor and put down a fresh 10 gallons.

3: Topped off the farm truck with 25 gallons of gasoline. (I try and always keep this above a half tank. It is like a rolling gas storage tank for generators.)

4: Received some ammunition. 7.62x39 and 357

5: Rotated some canned and dry goods. Threw out, moved to the kitchen and donated various things.

6: Mounted my grinder to a 3 foot length of 2x6 that I can clamp to my work bench to sharpen things and then unclamp and put away on a shelf when I am done. This tool has been a major pain in the ass and in my way for several years. Feeling like a genius for finally mounting it to be portable.

Tomorrow’s a new week. ��


----------



## Gaffer57

Got the soil delivered yesterday, shoveled it all into the boxes in a howling wind (welcome to the inter-mountain west), put on a couple of bags of manure compost and now they're ready to plant. That is, if I can keep the dog out of them!


----------



## Steve40th

Gaffer57 said:


> View attachment 46241
> 
> 
> Got the soil delivered yesterday, shoveled it all into the boxes in a howling wind (welcome to the inter-mountain west), put on a couple of bags of manure compost and now they're ready to plant. That is, if I can keep the dog out of them!


Where I live, we have to cover the top from animals coming in and eating seeds etc.
Suggestions for a way to prevent critters from getting crops.


----------



## Prepared One

Going to work on my garden this weekend. I already have peppers, beans, and tomatoes coming out. Get my flag up. Do some organizing of my stores and pick up some ammo. Going to fire up the generator and make sure it's good to go. ( Hurricane season is approaching. ) Get some range time in and of course BBQ, cold beer, and swimming.


----------



## Mereel Kestan

Steve40th said:


> Where I live, we have to cover the top from animals coming in and eating seeds etc.
> Suggestions for a way to prevent critters from getting crops.


.22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberDuck

So with 22lr and 22 mag shortage over the past few years O have been eyeballing a 17hmr Today on Craigslist of all places find a Chiappa 17 hmr 10 shot Got it for $175 and have 0 complaints this thing has a smooth action and crisp trigger and this thing touches out there accurately 
Next buy will be a 17hmr rifle.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch

Printing out more info for my Prep binder.


----------



## Redwood Country

RubberDuck said:


> So with 22lr and 22 mag shortage over the past few years O have been eyeballing a 17hmr Today on Craigslist of all places find a Chiappa 17 hmr 10 shot Got it for $175 and have 0 complaints this thing has a smooth action and crisp trigger and this thing touches out there accurately
> Next buy will be a 17hmr rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


There is a sh- load of 22LR ammo out there right now. Cheaper Than Dirt has 500, 1000 and 5000 round bricks on offer right now. Republican in office is bad for the gun and ammo industry, less of a fear that the Dems are going "take all of our guns" so demand is lower and it is a buyer market. Time to stock up. IMHO.


----------



## inceptor

Redwood Country said:


> There is a sh- load of 22LR ammo out there right now. Cheaper Than Dirt has 500, 1000 and 5000 round bricks on offer right now. Republican in office is bad for the gun and ammo industry, less of a fear that the Dems are going "take all of our guns" so demand is lower and it is a buyer market. Time to stock up. IMHO.


I used to do business with Cheaper Than Dirt. They had a store in Fort Worth back then. That is until the last gun ban proposal. They were the first to drive prices through the roof. Since then they have been anything but Cheaper Than Dirt. I have not conducted any business with them since then.


----------



## dmet

Not today, but recently bought a large lockbox to store my medicines and created an inventory sheet. Made me realize that while I do have a lot, I need much more--and definitely pinpointed the areas I'm lacking.

*edit/addition: My meds are simplistic (OTC) requirements.


----------



## 8301

Finely met the neighbors... sort of.

Got a 800 acre patch of land listed on the tax records as a "family trust" 300 yds away (at closest point) that is hunted often. Good ol' boys having fun in a bit of a verbal dispute so I walked over to offer assistance. Seems they've been renting the property paying for hunting rights for over for 15 years. Good to finely meet 4 of the drunk boys in a UTV. I've seen others in the past but never spoken to them. Seems there are about 14 of them total who pay to hunt the property. Kind of alarming.

Yes, I approached with no light cautiously and a weapon while stopping and listening as they waved flashlights around. 
I've always been concerned about squatters if SHTF in the area with that property in particular. Guess I now know what I may be up against. But they did offer to hire me to use my tractor to plant their deer attractant crops.


----------



## Redwood Country

inceptor said:


> I used to do business with Cheaper Than Dirt. They had a store in Fort Worth back then. That is until the last gun ban proposal. They were the first to drive prices through the roof. Since then they have been anything but Cheaper Than Dirt. I have not conducted any business with them since then.


Yeah. I get it. Seems prices went up all over the place as soon as demand went up. I just used CTD as an example because I just got an email from them but all of the usual suspects have 22LR right now, Cabellas, Sportsman's Guide... I haven't been to Walmart in a while but it just so happens that I may find myself there tomorrow so I will take a look. I remember back in the day when I could by a quart size milk carton full of 22LR at Walmart for less than a 20 spot. Over night it was $5 for a 50 round box the size of a box of matches. :-\


----------



## tango

I agree with inceptor, 
cheaper than no one started screwing customers early on.

They will never see a penny from me again


----------



## Illini Warrior

Redwood Country said:


> There is a sh- load of 22LR ammo out there right now. Cheaper Than Dirt has 500, 1000 and 5000 round bricks on offer right now. Republican in office is bad for the gun and ammo industry, less of a fear that the Dems are going "take all of our guns" so demand is lower and it is a buyer market. Time to stock up. IMHO.


unless you desperately need the ammo - or have the extra $$$ to waste - I'd wait for any stocking up - the prices are still in flux and going down - could see a summer rise if it gets hot on the streets ....


----------



## SOCOM42

Started on a production order that will net about 10k$ for supplies, no ammo though is needed.

As I have said multiple times, retired now for 10+ years, part time gun work monies only, are used for supplies.

I may buy a pallet or two of Mountain House and a 500 gallon tank (new) of diesel.

No ability to install solar, will not cut down trees to incorporate it.

You cannot see my place with google sat pics.

I had often considered building a low pressure wood fired steam boiler to run a dynamo of about 15KW.

Have in the past built steam turbine components for Carling Turbine, easy to build, but uses a lot more steam than a piston

driven unit, would build the piston unit with a 5 inch bore, horizontal, double acting 24 inch stroke, 

flywheel would be from a scrapped OBI press.

I spent a long time looking for a 19TH century model with no luck.


----------



## A Watchman

John Galt said:


> Finely met the neighbors... sort of.
> 
> Got a 800 acre patch of land listed on the tax records as a "family trust" 300 yds away (at closest point) that is hunted often. Good ol' boys having fun in a bit of a verbal dispute so I walked over to offer assistance. Seems they've been renting the property paying for hunting rights for over for 15 years. Good to finely meet 4 of the drunk boys in a UTV. I've seen others in the past but never spoken to them. Seems there are about 14 of them total who pay to hunt the property. Kind of alarming.
> 
> Yes, I approached with no light cautiously and a weapon while stopping and listening as they waved flashlights around.
> I've always been concerned about squatters if SHTF in the area with that property in particular. Guess I now know what I may be up against. But they did offer to hire me to use my tractor to plant their deer attractant crops.


Hmmm ... You just met 14 new neighbors all without a plan, and all misaligned with each other's world views. What they do have in common is the thought that they all have a bug out location if/when needed.


----------



## 8301

A Watchman said:


> Hmmm ... You just met 14 new neighbors all without a plan, and all misaligned with each other's world views. What they do have in common is the thought that they all have a bug out location if/when needed.


My thought exactly.


----------



## 8301

Went in for eye exam and glasses this morning and while selecting the lens type mentioned to the lady how I found it hard to see iron sights on a rifle without a high comb to align the glasses and asked if some lenses have a broader field of view to help in this situation. 

Turns out this lady grew up shooting the Mosin-Nagent her father brought back from WW 2 and her personal carry was a .40 S&W.  She still shoots that old Mosin-Nagent regularly but wishes the shooting ranges around here were longer than 300 yds. She used a more expensive lens than I had used on my old glasses but it gave her a wider field of view for shooting the rifles. It seems that growing up in the desert she often shot at ranges up to 700 yds.

So glad she had the experience to assist me in getting the right glasses for the job.


----------



## Fuser1983

Over the weekend, the Wise Food Storage had a Buy 1 Get 1 Free on some bundles and I managed to purchase a 6 month food supply for the sale price of a 3 month supply. Ended up being about .37 per serving instead of the usual $1 per serving.


----------



## 8301

Updated the antibiotics (fish and bird antibiotics) I keep in the freezer; something I do about every 2 years. A few antibiotics like Tetracycline can become mildly toxic when old although most antibiotics last many years beyond the expiration date even at room temperature. I went ahead and added Doxycycline to the stash. I always use a sharpie and write the purchase date on antibiotics before tossing them in the freezer. 

If you do choose to store antibiotics I'd strongly suggest going to drugs.com and printing out the overview and dosage pages for each type you store. Having ampicillin around last month was a god-send just before leaving on a 5 day business trip and the doctor closed for the weekend. First time I've used them. I'll always go to me doctor 1st whenever possible but it wasn't possible that week..

Now if I could only find an antiviral med I'd be set.


----------



## Mike54

Ordered a water storage/filtration system.


----------



## Mrs. Spork

Added these to my virtual library:

FREE today at Amazon for a limited time!
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071S3NPVG Medicinal Teas: 30 Herbal Teas For Health And Every Ailment
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06Y1G7KRK The Herbal Apothecary: 100 Medicinal Herbs and How Grow, Dry And Use Them
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XYP8V5H Healing Salve: 30 Herbal Salve Recipes For Health And Healing 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06WLHS3T6 Homemade Self-Care Big Collection: Over 500 Recipes for Various Purposes

Sent from my SM-G530R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor

Mrs. Spork said:


> Added these to my virtual library:
> 
> FREE today at Amazon for a limited time!
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071S3NPVG Medicinal Teas: 30 Herbal Teas For Health And Every Ailment
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06Y1G7KRK The Herbal Apothecary: 100 Medicinal Herbs and How Grow, Dry And Use Them
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XYP8V5H Healing Salve: 30 Herbal Salve Recipes For Health And Healing
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06WLHS3T6 Homemade Self-Care Big Collection: Over 500 Recipes for Various Purposes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530R7 using Tapatalk


What a great find! Thank you @Mrs. Spork


----------



## Boss Dog

Snagged another water_bob on Amazon just because the price dropped to a hair under $20.


----------



## Mrs. Spork

Sighted in the crossbow tonight :-D


----------



## sideKahr

Got my solar panels up and tested. I feel a little better having some independence from the grid. Now I have to decide whether or not to take them down and Faraday Cage them.

My neighbor (who is a prepper) jokingly said, "When the bomb falls, I'm coming to your house."
I replied, "Cool. Bring your rifles, we'll make a fort."


----------



## 8301

Bought a mig welder a few weeks back so I could teach the boy another job/life skill. Been 25+ years since I used one and they are much easier to make clean welds with than I remember; that, or the U-Tube videos are great teaching aids. Anyway the mower deck broke and instead of letting the large areas I keep cut get out of control while the replacement parts arrived I drug out the welder and 45 minutes later the grass was being cut. Kind of proud of my renewed skill.

Now maybe I could try to renew my buzz box welding skills. I've been contracting the welding out to my machinist, but welding with that mig is kinda fun .


----------



## Joe

John Galt said:


> Bought a mig welder a few weeks back so I could teach the boy another job/life skill. Been 25+ years since I used one and they are much easier to make clean welds with than I remember; that, or the U-Tube videos are great teaching aids. Anyway the mower deck broke and instead of letting the large areas I keep cut get out of control while the replacement parts arrived I drug out the welder and 45 minutes later the grass was being cut. Kind of proud of my renewed skill.
> 
> Now maybe I could try to renew my buzz box welding skills. I've been contracting the welding out to my machinist, but welding with that mig is kinda fun .


"Girls like guys that have skills" Napolean Dynamite LOL


----------



## sideKahr

Mrs. Spork said:


> Sighted in the crossbow tonight :-D


Hello, kitty! This one has claws.


----------



## spork

Picked up another indoor kerosene heater at a garage sale. They had $10 on it and I just asked them what the story about the heater was. Said they bought it used as they used to own one just like it. They never used it, and then without asking they knocked it down to $5. Even though I bought one at a garage sale for $20 and a free one (some assembly requires) at another garage sale last month, I couldn't pass this one up for that price. It even came with about a gallon of kerosene in a can. Then talking to my neighbor she gifted me a 10'x10' Canvas "building" that she decided she wasn't going to use. Brand new, partially still in the box. They started putting it together and decided they were going to get a metal garden shed instead. She also offered me about 10 sheets of tin that she didn't have a use for. I'll probably take her up on the offer. I did sacrifice some very small bits of firewood for her fire pit, one fence post and a top rail so she can extend my fence...lol.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Got a safe location set up in a small community not too far away near a clean clear lake. That was step one. Now I need to expand storage capabilities and think about security 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior

spork said:


> Picked up another indoor kerosene heater at a garage sale. They had $10 on it and I just asked them what the story about the heater was. Said they bought it used as they used to own one just like it. They never used it, and then without asking they knocked it down to $5. Even though I bought one at a garage sale for $20 and a free one (some assembly requires) at another garage sale last month, I couldn't pass this one up for that price. It even came with about a gallon of kerosene in a can. Then talking to my neighbor she gifted me a 10'x10' Canvas "building" that she decided she wasn't going to use. Brand new, partially still in the box. They started putting it together and decided they were going to get a metal garden shed instead. She also offered me about 10 sheets of tin that she didn't have a use for. I'll probably take her up on the offer. I did sacrifice some very small bits of firewood for her fire pit, one fence post and a top rail so she can extend my fence...lol.


just a suggestion on that 10' X 10' tarp shed .... before you pull the tarp material over the steel tube framing - reinforce the frame by bolting 1 X 4 X 10's across the top - parallel to the steel ridge pole - gives you a better snowload capacity for the roof - provides a ready frame to convert to a solid poly sheet roof later - the UV rays really do a number on that tarp material ....


----------



## spork

Illini Warrior said:


> just a suggestion on that 10' X 10' tarp shed .... before you pull the tarp material over the steel tube framing - reinforce the frame by bolting 1 X 4 X 10's across the top - parallel to the steel ridge pole - gives you a better snowload capacity for the roof - provides a ready frame to convert to a solid poly sheet roof later - the UV rays really do a number on that tarp material ....


I was thinking about using the tin that she was offering me for a roof and basically doing something similar to what you were describing to give it a good solid roof. For now it'll go in storage. Its a project for another day as I already have too many going and some of them really should get finished.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Not so much a prep of the day as it is a bit of an update. Since the new year has started I'm down close to 30 pounds in body weight. It has increased my energy levels and from what my doctor says my health is much improved. I'm continuing to work on that and my new commitment is to pay down my credit card debt and get some cash reserves built up. Money and credit are two of the most important things you need in most disaster situations.


----------



## Steve40th

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Not so much a prep of the day as it is a bit of an update. Since the new year has started I'm down close to 30 pounds in body weight. It has increased my energy levels and from what my doctor says my health is much improved. I'm continuing to work on that and my new commitment is to pay down my credit card debt and get some cash reserves built up. Money and credit are two of the most important things you need in most disaster situations.


What diet, etc if I may ask.. You can pm me if ya dont want to advertise. Thnx


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Steve40th said:


> What diet, etc if I may ask.. You can pm me if ya dont want to advertise. Thnx


I really didn't follow a diet religiously, just watch what I eat and try to limit sweets. I tried the South Beach but I can't finish phase 1. What I did was exercise. I started walking on a treadmill for 30 minutes at 3 mph and periodically bumped it up. Some days I go more than once but usually I work out between 30 minutes and an hour at at time. That's not standing around time, thats all time on the treadmill.

Now that I think about it there may be more to what I did. I don't drink alcohol very often, and when I do eat bread, rice, or pasta I go with whole grain and brown rice. I also am on medication because a while back I found out my A1c was out of control and I was in the diabetic range. The medication is supposed to help you lose weight when you combine it with diet and exercise.


----------



## Steve40th

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I really didn't follow a diet religiously, just watch what I eat and try to limit sweets. I tried the South Beach but I can't finish phase 1. What I did was exercise. I started walking on a treadmill for 30 minutes at 3 mph and periodically bumped it up. Some days I go more than once but usually I work out between 30 minutes and an hour at at time. That's not standing around time, thats all time on the treadmill.


Thanks, I guess I could go power walk some more. I usually power walk around 30-45 minutes in the southern heat. But, its not enough.. I need to actually commit to a gym and stay on machines, like a treadmill or elliptical.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Steve40th said:


> Thanks, I guess I could go power walk some more. I usually power walk around 30-45 minutes in the southern heat. But, its not enough.. I need to actually commit to a gym and stay on machines, like a treadmill or elliptical.


I mix it up between walking outside and going into the gym. Now that its getting hotter outside I'll probably be indoors more.


----------



## Redneck

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Not so much a prep of the day as it is a bit of an update. Since the new year has started I'm down close to 30 pounds in body weight. It has increased my energy levels and from what my doctor says my health is much improved. I'm continuing to work on that and my new commitment is to pay down my credit card debt and get some cash reserves built up. Money and credit are two of the most important things you need in most disaster situations.


Agree. I've lost 60 lbs since after Thanksgiving. I don't believe in any fancy diets... just math. Eat less calories than your body burns. Did a few lifestyle changes. I don't drink calories anymore. Don't do diet soda either as there are health risks with any soda but especially diet. Found I can do better being a bit hungry during the day when I'm at work or busy around the farm, so much of my calorie savings occur then. Used to eat a lot of fast food for breakfast & lunch. Now when I do fast food lunch, it is a Subway chopped salad without cheese. Have that so much, when I walk in the store, they automatically reach for the salad bowl without me saying a word. The guy even knows I like it with everything except pickles & onions.  Eating a naval orange for breakfast, as opposed to two biscuits from McDonald's saves a bunch of calories.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

******* said:


> Agree. I've lost 60 lbs since after Thanksgiving. I don't believe in any fancy diets... just math. Eat less calories than your body burns. Did a few lifestyle changes. I don't drink calories anymore. Don't do diet soda either as there are health risks with any soda but especially diet. Found I can do better being a bit hungry during the day when I'm at work or busy around the farm, so much of my calorie savings occur then. Used to eat a lot of fast food for breakfast & lunch. Now when I do fast food lunch, it is a Subway chopped salad without cheese. Have that so much, when I walk in the store, they automatically reach for the salad bowl without me saying a word. The guy even knows I like it with everything except pickles & onions.  Eating a naval orange for breakfast, as opposed to two biscuits from McDonald's saves a bunch of calories.


My wife is kind of the same way. After she found out she became type 2 diabetic she started to really watch what she ate. She redefined her menu and counted her calories. She also started to work out everyday. The doctor was amazed. Said she was the example of how everyone should be loosing weight or something like that.

I don't know how much she weighed or how much weight she lost exactly but when we moved last year and all the crap that goes along with it she has gained about 30lbs back on. We are finally at the point where she can start working out again. She has started eating healthier again now for a little while. She just recently started to count calories again.

When she had lost all of her weight it was like seeing the short hot chick next to the fat man, LOL. I have a gut(like a beer gut) and need to get rid of it. When I became disabled from the military(2006) going from very active to 0 activity sucked. I eventually lost my metabolism. Hard to explain how it felt. I then started to gain weight. Went slowly from 32" waist to a 38". Part of the inactivity was from medications and other stuff I don't want to talk about. I am at the point now where I am getting more active and staying active. Sunday I went out back and cut firewood for half of the day and paid for it dearly that night. I had muscle cramps pretty bad even with pain meds(narcotics) so I had to take some muscle relaxers and that worked pretty good. Now I just have to watch my portion size and I will be good to go.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

******* said:


> Agree. I've lost 60 lbs since after Thanksgiving. I don't believe in any fancy diets... just math. Eat less calories than your body burns. Did a few lifestyle changes. I don't drink calories anymore. Don't do diet soda either as there are health risks with any soda but especially diet. Found I can do better being a bit hungry during the day when I'm at work or busy around the farm, so much of my calorie savings occur then. Used to eat a lot of fast food for breakfast & lunch. Now when I do fast food lunch, it is a Subway chopped salad without cheese. Have that so much, when I walk in the store, they automatically reach for the salad bowl without me saying a word. The guy even knows I like it with everything except pickles & onions.  Eating a naval orange for breakfast, as opposed to two biscuits from McDonald's saves a bunch of calories.


Diet soda is a crutch man! I gotta have it or I'm going to cheat but I do try to drink more water and unsweetened tea.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

MaterielGeneral said:


> My wife is kind of the same way. After she found out she became type 2 diabetic she started to really watch what she ate. She redefined her menu and counted her calories. She also started to work out everyday. The doctor was amazed. Said she was the example of how everyone should be loosing weight or something like that.
> 
> I don't know how much she weighed or how much weight she lost exactly but when we moved last year and all the crap that goes along with it she has gained about 30lbs back on. We are finally at the point where she can start working out again. She has started eating healthier again now for a little while. She just recently started to count calories again.
> 
> When she had lost all of her weight it was like seeing the short hot chick next to the fat man, LOL. I have a gut(like a beer gut) and need to get rid of it. When I became disabled from the military(2006) going from very active to 0 activity sucked. I eventually lost my metabolism. Hard to explain how it felt. I then started to gain weight. Went slowly from 32" waist to a 38". Part of the inactivity was from medications and other stuff I don't want to talk about. I am at the point now where I am getting more active and staying active. Sunday I went out back and cut firewood for half of the day and paid for it dearly that night. I had muscle cramps pretty bad even with pain meds(narcotics) so I had to take some muscle relaxers and that worked pretty good. Now I just have to watch my portion size and I will be good to go.


My doctor is pretty darn happy with me.

I think its getting my metabolism back up is whats causing this shift because I'm still losing weight and the last few weeks I've pretty well eaten what I wanted when I wanted. Still, going to the doctor then deciding to start walking again have been the best decisions I've made in recent years because I feel like I'm in college again.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

My son that was sick http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/72057-go-fund-me-page-my-son.html made me committed to obtaining oxygen tanks for emergencies. I recently was able to get two oxygen tanks and regulator for about $22.00 on an auction. The auction is in Michigan but you bid online and then go pick it up. I think one of the tanks are sealed full of oxygen and will be very blessed if it is because I believe it takes a prescription to get tanks filled. If not then my next project is to figure out a way to get them filled with or without a prescription.

I ordered 100' of candle wick and 100 of those anchors that go on the bottom for $7.90 and I got a used SAS Survival Guide for $3.85. My wifes nephew will be leaving for college this fall so I am going to build him a budget car kit.


----------



## Redneck

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Diet soda is a crutch man! I gotta have it or I'm going to cheat but I do try to drink more water and unsweetened tea.


New studies show it might lead to increased chance of dementia. Don't know about you, but I don't have enough brain power left to risk what little I have left on a drink. Even if you disregard that study, other studies have shown all soda to be unhealthy. During the initial stages of my diet, I too used diet soda as a crutch. I drink a lot of water but seems that does not alleviate the hunger cravings like a sweet drink does. So at work I've switched to drinking hot tea with Stevia, and at home I keep a gallon pitcher in the refrigerator. I drink both green & black. Both are the opposite of soda. Drinking tea has many health benefits.


----------



## yooper_sjd

Damn been reading this thread from start to finish since I walked into this mad house here last month, and finally finished up on the read. I could say my prep for the yr to date has included loosing 20 lbs, I raise chickens, I grow my own veggies, I fish, and smoke my fish. I have a small smoke house the size of a one hole out house that I can cold smoke and hot smoke. I reload my own ammo, I have experimented with making of gun cotton, have made my own black powder, rejuvenated spent primers as an experiment for SHTF scenario, got a stash of ammo to capable of sustaining a local state guard unit, have made my own live traps (one large enough to even trap and contain a feral hog), I can easily purify, and sterilize river water with natural elements, can start a fire on a cloudy or sunny day with natural materials. On a sunny day here in west texas I cheat use a magnifier glass, on a cloudy day i can use flint and steel. Know all the local vegetation that is edible, medicinal. I would say I am not a prepper cause I really don't stockpile, more of a survivalist! I do keep about 2 weeks of dry consumables on hand.


----------



## 8301

As I mentioned earlier I was putting an 1100sf garden in. I've never had a vegetable garden larger than about 400sf and that was back when I worked an easier job (current job is balls to the wall from spring to fall 6+ days a week). I have a good sized rear tine tiller (doesn't fit between rows well) and figured I'd weed the way my Mama taught me and I've used in the past which is to get down on your knees and "be sure to pull the roots out" (my better half has bad knees so no squats for her). 

Well the weeds got super out of control and have choked some of my veggies out (I grow from seed) and I refuse to use mulch or newspapers so I got a 21lb Mantis tiller today. Damn that thing is nice, 2+ hrs and the weeds are seriously slowed down and my knees are much happier. I figure an hour every week or two and the weeds will be much more manageable minimizing the time on my knees. 

Why is this a prep? Because the damn thing barely uses any gas. I wouldn't want to use it to enlarge a garden with it because the tines would constantly be plugged with long grass and rocks but for an established garden it's the bomb.


----------



## Smitty901

Stock piled so wood the storm knocked down at my place Wednesday. Not a lot but some good maple and birch. Most of it about right all I needed to do was cut won't need splitting. Tomorrow I am going to spray and out of control patch of mint. If left unchecked mint would take over the world.


----------



## Prepared One

Bullets, beans, and rice this weekend. Also got some range time in. Going to go through one my medical kits and double check everything. Then BBQ, beer and pool.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Saturday at a yard/garage sale I got two hunting orange coveralls for $3.00 each.* A clay pigeon thrower for $5.00 and at an estate clearance I guess you could call it, everything was free.* I got one of those outdoors clothes dryers that fold up near new.* Its octagon shape.* Very lightweight I just have to figure out how I will mount it so it stands on its own.* I am figuring it would be good for a bug out and for camping to hang swim wear/towels on.

Occasionally if a want or need is cheap enough we will bid on something from this auction Albrecht Auction Service L.L.C. it is located near Vassar, East of Saginaw.* Anyways we bid on some stuff and they had two oxygen bottles(E size) with one regulator so I bid and won them.* I am pretty sure one of the bottles are full as it has a plastic rip away seal where the regulator mounts. Anyone with experience?* Once you get your first aid and basic trauma supplies then you want to work on more advanced items like oxygen, IV's etc.* What ever tools you obtain learn how to properly use them and don't use them until it is SHTF and you cannot safely get to a hospital.* Every since my boy(s) ordeal this last December and now in the case of my 15 year old I made a commitment to get some form of oxygen equipment.* The bottles will satisfy me for now but I really want an oxygen concentrator.* The bottles are nice for portability.

If you live near a Harbor Freight store then sign up for the emails and for catalogs in the mail.* You will get lots of coupons.* 20%-25% off coupons, coupons for freebies.* Stuff that we have been needing for a while* we have spaced out and used the good coupons on them and used as many of the freebie coupons as possible.* We have been getting lots of free batteries that work great in the boys video game controllers freeing up the better batteries.* Freebie LED lights, warning lights and other stuff that will be good for barter items or just sell them in your own yard sale and make a buck off of a free item.* I would just take a walk around the store and start making a list for prepping purposes.* They have a larger LED dynamo wind up lantern for around $10.00 that I picked up.* 60 seconds of winding gives 20 minutes of light.

Aldi had an LED light with a belt holster (think mini mag light) for $6 something this week.* Saturday I picked one up and its pretty nice.* Sunday I went back and pick up a couple more.* Package said 160 lumens but they are pretty bright so?


----------



## turbo6

MaterielGeneral said:


> If you live near a Harbor Freight store then sign up for the emails and for catalogs in the mail.* You will get lots of coupons.* 20%-25% off coupons, coupons for freebies.* Stuff that we have been needing for a while* we have spaced out and used the good coupons on them and used as many of the freebie coupons as possible.* We have been getting lots of free batteries that work great in the boys video game controllers freeing up the better batteries.* Freebie LED lights, warning lights and other stuff that will be good for barter items or just sell them in your own yard sale and make a buck off of a free item.* I would just take a walk around the store and start making a list for prepping purposes.* They have a larger LED dynamo wind up lantern for around $10.00 that I picked up.* 60 seconds of winding gives 20 minutes of light.
> 
> Aldi had an LED light with a belt holster (think mini mag light) for $6 something this week.* Saturday I picked one up and its pretty nice.* Sunday I went back and pick up a couple more.* Package said 160 lumens but they are pretty bright so?


I have a Harbor Freight marker style LED light I got for a few bucks years ago, has a magnet and a mounting hook. Still works, nice for under the hood.

I've bought a few of the Aldis lights as gifts too. Everyone seems to like them. I wonder if Maglite makes them, they are surprisingly decent for the price.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

turbo6 said:


> I have a Harbor Freight marker style LED light I got for a few bucks years ago, has a magnet and a mounting hook. Still works, nice for under the hood.
> 
> I've bought a few of the Aldis lights as gifts too. Everyone seems to like them. I wonder if Maglite makes them, they are surprisingly decent for the price.


Yes, they are pretty nice. I was kinda shocked how good they were made and how bright they are. My wife was initially sceptical about 160 lumens because we have brighter ones. I told her I was getting one to check it out and she said no but I said to bad I'm getting one. If it sucks I'll return it. When I tested it out she was impressed. I told her I was going to buy some more. I am thinking about going back and getting a few more just for back ups.

We're slowly getting ready to do our yard/garage sale. A lot of the harbor freight freebies are going into the sale. We have the triangle red warning lights in our vehicles to supplement our other stuff.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## yooper_sjd

Rejuvenated 500 rds of 8mm Mauser ammo (persian) that had bad primers (Berdan) and converted them boxer primers, tumbled the ctgs, and reloaded with original powder and bullets. sealed up primers with a clear laquer (fingernail polish) to keep them moister proof. randomly pulled 20 rds out while reloading them to test fire from my turk short rifle. All went bang as if factory fresh. Got these from a guy that was gunna toss them. One mans trash is another mans treasure. Cost me $40 for 1k primers, use half of them. so 500 rds 8mm Mauser 197 grFMJ for $20 is one hell of deal. I don't count my time cause I enjoy working with ammo and weapons.


----------



## Illini Warrior

picked up a reaping scythe at a garage sale over the weekend - been wanting one for years but couldn't justify the $$$$ - new ones are crazy expensive and the old ones are even worse being considered an antique .... found one ready to go for a few bucks along with 2 double bit axes ....


----------



## 8301

Home alone tonight so I cranked up the Maximus Dome oven to about 720 degrees and cooked a home made pizza in about 90 seconds. It takes some practice but I'm getting pretty good at cooking with just wood. Made Peppers and Bratwurst last week in it that was truly yummy. 

Long ago I occasionally cooked on the Kero-Sun heater during power outages and quickly learned the problems doing that (worst choice). Alcohol stoves are slow and both types require fuel (along with Coleman or propane stoves) Starting a few years ago I occasionally cooked on a wood stove and found the stove in the living room was incredibly hard to control the heat on (add or remove bricks that you set the pan/pot on to control heat) and the stove in the master bedroom was easier (adjustable flue) but still a pain and you'd never want to cook on it during the warmer months. Played with an All American Solar Oven and discovered it's challenges and limitations.

The dome oven takes some practice but works well and provides a fire for ambiance on the back deck as we watch the sunset. A true mud or cement dome oven weighs 1200+ lbs but I cheated and bought a 175 lb metal version (with some firebrick) and mounted it on a table with big casters so it can be rolled out when needed.

Since I have 2 large propane tanks on the property I do keep a Colman stove with the fittings to run off the propane gallon tank but prefer the Dome oven. Nothing like a wood fired meal and then watching the sunset as you eat enjoying the glow of the dying embers and a little music. The boy loves sitting out with it picking on the guitar.

In a SHTF situation the smoke smell may be a problem if you're trying to be "the grey man" but you'll never run out of fuel.

Two thumbs up as the best prep I've spent money on that can be enjoyed SHTF or not.


----------



## 8301

Home alone tonight so I cranked up the Maximus Dome oven to about 720 degrees and cooked a home made pizza in about 90 seconds. It takes some practice but I'm getting pretty good at cooking with just wood. Made Peppers and Bratwurst last week in it that was truly yummy. 

Long ago I occasionally cooked on the Kero-Sun heater during power outages and quickly learned the problems doing that (worst choice). Alcohol stoves are slow and both types require fuel (along with Coleman or propane stoves) Starting a few years ago I occasionally cooked on a wood stove and found the stove in the living room was incredibly hard to control the heat on (add or remove bricks that you set the pan/pot on to control heat) and the stove in the master bedroom was easier (adjustable flue) but still a pain and you'd never want to cook on it during the warmer months. Played with an All American Solar Oven and discovered it's challenges and limitations.

The dome oven takes some practice but works well and provides a fire for ambiance on the back deck as we watch the sunset. A true mud or cement dome oven weighs 1200+ lbs but I cheated and bought a 175 lb metal version (with some firebrick) and mounted it on a table with big casters so it can be rolled out when needed.

Since I have 2 large propane tanks on the property I do keep a Colman stove with the fittings to run off the propane gallon tank but prefer the Dome oven. Nothing like a wood fired meal and then watching the sunset as you eat enjoying the glow of the dying embers and a little music. The boy loves sitting out with it picking on the guitar.

In a SHTF situation the smoke smell may be a problem if you're trying to be "the grey man" but you'll never run out of fuel.

Two thumbs up as the best prep I've spent money on that can be enjoyed SHTF or not.


----------



## Stick

It wasn't today, but last week I doubled my water storage capacity, and put the 125 gallon water tank on a trailer for easier hauling. So now...4-50 gallon drums; the one 125 gallon tank; and the 185 gallon watering trough that catches rain water for the garden (doing the square foot method in a bath tub, along with a few five gallon buckets. Something has been getting to the broccoli the last couple nights...I suspect a pack rat. Been BB gunning one or two a day lately), and 12 six-gallon jugs for drinking and cooking water. Gonna get some more of those 50 gallon drums as they are easier to move around when empty. For the price of one 125 gallon tank, I can get 8 fifty gallon drums, with faucet, at Cal-Ranch.


----------



## Two Seven One

Picked up a few packs of these on Amazon. They don't cost much and will be good for use or barter if needed.


----------



## Joe

We canned 21 pints of pickled beets we harvested from the garden. Good stuff!


----------



## Jammer Six

This thread is an interesting concept, at least to me.

Supporting each other in preparing one thing a day?


----------



## A Watchman

Jammer Six said:


> This thread is an interesting concept, at least to me.
> 
> Supporting each other in preparing one thing a day?


Hmmm.... Interesting comment ... it must be a Seattle thing?


----------



## Jammer Six

I suppose interesting comments are a Seattle thing, yes. I've lived here all my life, I'm used to it, I guess. This is the first time I've seen an internet forum used for support.


----------



## Redwood Country

Not so much of the day but the past few weeks have seen the following…

1: Purchased new collapsible fishing pole with reel and small tackle box for my car. Read up and watched videos on small stream fishing and different bait tactics. 
2: Rotated canned goods and dried goods.
3: Acquired two very nice and reasonably priced foldable compasses. One for bug out bag and one for hiking back pack.
4: Up dated first aid kits. Bug out kit and the one I keep in the car.
5: Received new hollow point ammunition for .38 bug out gun.
6: Was gifted a new car flashlight with car charger. 
7: Squirreled away money for new safe. 

To do list.
1: Need to rotate hypogene peroxide and rubbing alcohol in first aid kits.


----------



## Redwood Country

Two Seven One said:


> Picked up a few packs of these on Amazon. They don't cost much and will be good for use or barter if needed.
> 
> View attachment 47665


I have several variations of these in my freezer.


----------



## Jammer Six

Why in your freezer?


----------



## Redneck

Jammer Six said:


> Why in your freezer?


Seed that is properly frozen can last MUCH longer than normal. However, if you just throw seed in the freezer you might have issues with germination if you don't get them dried enough. Lots of discussion and video online on how to prep seeds for freezer storage.


----------



## Toefoot

Ordered 5000 rds of 22lr and Fedex delivered it yesterday, got it for about .4 cents a round with shipping.


----------



## Jammer Six

******* said:


> Seed that is properly frozen can last MUCH longer than normal. However, if you just throw seed in the freezer you might have issues with germination if you don't get them dried enough. Lots of discussion and video online on how to prep seeds for freezer storage.


I'll be damned. I didn't know that. I thought seed was inert.


----------



## Redneck

Jammer Six said:


> I'll be damned. I didn't know that. I thought seed was inert.


Nope, it is alive. Granted, seed by its nature is designed to stand up to a bit of abuse & still germinate the next year, which includes being frozen in the soil over the winter. But for maximum germination, seed needs to be rather dry prior to freezing for long term storage. Some seed packs (vaults) go ahead & properly dry the seed prior to vacuum packing, so they can go straight in the freezer. But other seed really should be dried more for long term storage in the freezer.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Jammer Six said:


> Why in your freezer?





******* said:


> Seed that is properly frozen can last MUCH longer than normal. However, if you just throw seed in the freezer you might have issues with germination if you don't get them dried enough. Lots of discussion and video online on how to prep seeds for freezer storage.


Also do not vacuum pack removing all of the oxygen. Living things need oxygen. When I store I add moisture absorbers and I seal but I do not remove all of the oxygen. Then I let them sit so the absorbers can work for a couple of days. Then I will put them in the freezer. Make sure the package is dated and has the contents written on it.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

We have an electric stove/oven. I would just tie into the propane plumbing at the furnace and run it across the house to the kitchen but the previous owner put drywall on the walls and ceiling in the basement. To hard and to messy to run pipe. I have been working on alternative cooking methods every since we moved here. We have two wood stoves we could cook on in the winter. I bought that Cowboy Grill from Home Depot last summer and it is awesome.

RiverGrille Cowboy 31 in. Charcoal Grill and Fire Pit-GR1038-014612 - The Home Depot

Wood is free and this grill can pretty much do it all except bake.

I bought two RV propane stoves from an auction last Monday. For around $10.00 each One is just a table top style 3 burner with electric ignition and an older stove/oven combo that is pretty heavy two man lift. I went to Home Depot and bought the plumbing for one stove. I tested the table top and it worked perfect. I have to make time to test the stove oven so I know if I need to buy the fittings for a second one.

I want to get away from gasoline as much as possible. Propane does not go bad. As long as the container is solid it will always be there. I have I think an 800lb or it could be 500lb propane tank that I am going to tie into so I can refill my many 20lb tanks during an emergency. I talked to my propane guy and he is going to help me out when I am ready. As I go I am always picking up propane tanks. I have 4 old style and 1 new style 20lb tanks that I need to get exchanged/refilled.

I have some Coleman Dual Fuel stoves/lanterns that I am going to sell. There is a two burner and a one burner stove. And a single mantel and a dual mantel lanterns. I have not used them in quite a while so I have to test them all before I officially sell them.


----------



## Joe

Redwood Country said:


> Not so much of the day but the past few weeks have seen the following&#8230;
> 
> 1: Purchased new collapsible fishing pole with reel and small tackle box for my car. Read up and watched videos on small stream fishing and different bait tactics.
> 2: Rotated canned goods and dried goods.
> 3: Acquired two very nice and reasonably priced foldable compasses. One for bug out bag and one for hiking back pack.
> 4: Up dated first aid kits. Bug out kit and the one I keep in the car.
> 5: Received new hollow point ammunition for .38 bug out gun.
> 6: Was gifted a new car flashlight with car charger.
> 7: Squirreled away money for new safe.
> 
> To do list.
> 1: Need to rotate hypogene peroxide and rubbing alcohol in first aid kits.


 @Redwood Country Sounds like you are on the right track. Good luck in all your efforts!


----------



## 8301

Two Seven One said:


> Picked up a few packs of these on Amazon. They don't cost much and will be good for use or barter if needed.
> 
> View attachment 47665


Seeds are great and required but experience has shown me that the first year or two is a learning time so don't expect to grow a bountiful garden the 1st year but year 2 or 3 you'll learn what grows well in your food plot and how to make the veggies grow well.


----------



## Redwood Country

Jammer Six said:


> Why in your freezer?


A lot of great information from this sights members already coming at you. So, your question has already been answered but if you are really interested just do a quick google search. There is a TON of information out there on practical long term seed storage.

This was the first hit that I got on a search.

8 Tips for Storing Seeds for the Long Term | Backdoor Survival

This guy has some tips on germination. I would suggest reading a lot of different peoples opinions and you will start to find common threads. That is usually where the tried and true information lives.

Good luck.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

A while back I bought a Simmons Blazer 712060 20-60X60mm spotting scope at a yard sale for about $15.00(I forget the actual amount). It did not have the caps, tripod or case with it. I found a tripod at Goodwill for a couple of bucks and recently ordered and received this MOLLE optics case. Not really for sure what its actually for, I am assuming for some type of night vision or thermal scope.

The dimensions that were in the eBay listing were cutting it close but I ordered it anyways because I thought it was a pretty neat case and it would still be useful it it didn't work out. The case is padded but it did come with this foam insert on the bottom and the scope barely fit so I took the foam out. I put the scope in it and it fit really good but a bit baggy. But the good thing is that the Velcro straps that secured the foam in now secures the scope.

On the outside it has two pockets. A larger one that fits the tripod perfect with room to spare and a smaller on for ??? but it does have a part of it that is sectioned off into smaller spots.

Besides the usual stuff that you would use a spotting scope for I wanted one for the ability to observe during SHTF/WROL. Patrolling is part of the plan so that threats can be identified at a distance instead of the doorstep. Part of patrolling is contacting neighbors if any are still left alive (starvation/disease). With making contact you have to observe etc. You get the point. Long story short I needed a good case.

If your interested in getting one this was my seller and at the time of order he had the best prices around.

TACTICAL EQUIPMENT ARMY ACU CUSTOM PISTOL GUN CASE SCOPE RANGE / MEDIC BAG MOLLE | eBay


----------



## Conroy85

Got myself a small generator, only a1200 but small and light so easy to carry around when i go camping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

Cut down some trees that would have been an issue in the next storm. Turns out the storm is arriving right now.
Storm has grown bigger than expected 80 Mph winds rain the whole package. Tornado warning in effect heading to the lower level.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

A while back we went to an estate sale closeout where everything was free and one of the things that I picked up was this folding (like an umbrella) clothes line. I got a Lot of vehicle jack stands at an auction and one of them was big and hefty and holds the clothes line pretty well. I think I am going to have my buddy weld a spike at the bottom so I can pound that in to secure it even better during windy conditions. Now for SHTF we have a portable clothes line or for camping to hang beach towels and bathing suits on. Not bad huh?


----------



## Mereel Kestan

did some wiring on my truck to fix the light selector. It works better now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tango

MG,
We have one of those.
They get really top heavy when loaded with wet clothes.
You may need a wider base


----------



## OrneryOldBat

Yesterday I closed on 5.2 acres of farm land a 4-hour drive from Philly. Not as far away as I wanted to be, but surprisingly remote for the E. coast hive. Backs up on a strong creek and has a good well. South and West exposure with hills to the North and not a lot of neighbors. Off the beaten path. Won't be able to live on it full time for a few years, but I'll have a weekend retreat, can start improvements, planting fruit trees, etc. I am grinning ear-to-ear!


----------



## whoppo

Smitty901 said:


> Cut down some trees that would have been an issue in the next storm. Turns out the storm is arriving right now.
> Storm has grown bigger than expected 80 Mph winds rain the whole package. Tornado warning in effect heading to the lower level.


Stay safe brother...


----------



## Mereel Kestan

Got a better job so I can start saving to get my own land.


Sent from my ear using alien skull technology.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

tango said:


> MG,
> We have one of those.
> They get really top heavy when loaded with wet clothes.
> You may need a wider base


Yeah I was figuring that's where the spike comes into play. If I have to then I will have my buddy weld a cross on the bottom to extend the base but still have the spike

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe

Vacuum packed 5 boxes of saltines into 15 1 quart mason jars.


----------



## SOCOM42

MaterielGeneral said:


> A while back we went to an estate sale closeout where everything was free and one of the things that I picked up was this folding (like an umbrella) clothes line. I got a Lot of vehicle jack stands at an auction and one of them was big and hefty and holds the clothes line pretty well. I think I am going to have my buddy weld a spike at the bottom so I can pound that in to secure it even better during windy conditions. Now for SHTF we have a portable clothes line or for camping to hang beach towels and bathing suits on. Not bad huh?
> 
> View attachment 48153
> 
> 
> View attachment 48161


That is a great find, I have line to string between trees here.

That stand won't hold upright with wet cloths on one side, have fun balancing .

How about a section of pipe pounded into the ground, you can just drop it right in.

The sun plays havoc on the line, will last only about two years max being out 24/7, stuff rots from UV.

We had that type when I was growing up, swung in and out on a second floor porch.

It was on the second to keep people from stealing cloths at ground level, mostly kids swiping women's panties.


----------



## SOCOM42

Finished the new cooling system for the milling machine.

Working on a cooler for the water cooled TIG torch.


----------



## White Shadow

SOCOM42 said:


> The sun plays havoc on the line, will last only about two years max being out 24/7, stuff rots from UV.


I've seen some clothes hangers run with some thick metal line of some kind that doesn't corrode.


----------



## Jammer Six

Received a new Fenix light.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

SOCOM42 said:


> That is a great find, I have line to string between trees here.
> 
> How about a section of pipe pounded into the ground, you can just drop it right in.
> 
> The sun plays havoc on the line, will last only about two years max being out 24/7, stuff rots from UV.


I might have to play with the pipe idea. I remember seeing a steel spike at Home Depot near the rebar. I think I still want to use the jack stand base with it though just to give more support.

Yeah, I know the line sucks. Thought about replaceing it with 550 cord but to tell the truth I am not worried about it. Its only going to get used for camping to dry stuff out and if SHTF happens and we have to launder by hand.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Went to some yard sales Saturday. Got a medical dictionary for .25 and a new edition of the Army Survival manual for .25. 

I also bought a pop up camper for $150.00. The box is approximately 8' long and 6' wide, so its a smaller one. The guy opened the pop up Friday for the season and realized the roof had leaked so he put it up for sale. When we looked at it today (Saturday) you could tell it was more or less a fresh leak. I figured that if I could not repair it then I would make it so the top was a tent. As long as the crank lifting mechanism worked it would leave a lot of options.

The goal is to sell my 99 Coleman Utah Pop Up that I bought last summer for taking out to state land, replace it with the project pop up and then use all of the funds from the sale to help pay off my sons hospital bills. Not a fair trade off but you do what you have to do I guess.

I am going to start another thread on this and hopefully post pics about the journey. Heck, for the price of $150.00 I am going to camouflage it woodland when I am done. I am probably going to have my buddy do some welding jobs. Reinforce the bumper. Create or modify a bike carrier, weld some Jerry can mounts for water cans.

I have been searching for affordable rubbed Sage for a while now. Seemed like all of a sudden nobody carried it anymore except the big box stores that had the premium brands and the premium price. I found some ground Sage at Big Lots for $0.99 while not the same, its close enough. I bought all they had on the shelf. If you like homemade chicken soup and you do not put Sage in it you are missing out.


----------



## sideKahr

A small item: propane was on sale pre-holiday, so I picked up two tanks.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

sideKahr said:


> A small item: propane was on sale pre-holiday, so I picked up two tanks.


Buy that adapter and you can refill those 1lb tanks from a 20lb saving big $.

Freeze the small tanks first. It helps the refill.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie

Bought two books:

"NRA Guide to the Basics of Pistol Shooting"

"The Prepper's Water Survival Guide: Harvest, Treat, and Store Your Most Vital Resource"-Daisy Luther

Also bought a conceal carry purse.


----------



## Prepared One

Picked up some more Kerosene for the lanterns. 5.56, 9mm, and 45 ammo. Got some range time in plus did a little work with one of the GHB's.


----------



## A Watchman

Prepared One said:


> Picked up some more Kerosene for the lanterns. 5.56, 9mm, and 45 ammo. Got some range time in plus did a little work with one of the GHB's.


Sounds like my fellow Texan has taken some time off this week from the day job. Good for you!


----------



## Prepared One

A Watchman said:


> Sounds like my fellow Texan has taken some time off this week from the day job. Good for you!


Took the week off. I have been hitting it pretty hard and needed some unwinding. One of the advantages of working for a small company for 26 years is a lot of vacation time. I usually take a few long weekends over the year but come X-MAS I take off a few days before and don't come back till after the first. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Annie

I have to get my fingerprints done online and finish filling out the paper work for change of address and get mine and hub's gun permits.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Annie said:


> Bought two books:
> 
> "NRA Guide to the Basics of Pistol Shooting"
> 
> "The Prepper's Water Survival Guide: Harvest, Treat, and Store Your Most Vital Resource"-Daisy Luther
> 
> Also bought a conceal carry purse.


Well I tried Annie. I have some Army videos in my library on small arms training and pistol shooting training but the website wont let me upload them. Apparently the forum does not support video uploads. Check out YouTube I bet you will find all kinds of training videos. Just watch out for joe blow unless he has credentials.

How much did you pay for those books? My library is only $12.00 with free shipping. Yeah, I know a cheap plug. Cant say I didn't try.


----------



## Annie

MaterielGeneral said:


> Well I tried Annie. I have some Army videos in my library on small arms training and pistol shooting training but the website wont let me upload them. Apparently the forum does not support video uploads. Check out YouTube I bet you will find all kinds of training videos. Just watch out for joe blow unless he has credentials.
> 
> How much did you pay for those books? My library is only $12.00 with free shipping. Yeah, I know a cheap plug. Cant say I didn't try.


You have a library? Can you give me a link? Would love to see.

I have found some good youtube videos via a reputable website. But I do have a great shooting range nearby with good instructors.

"The Prepper's Water Survival Guide: Harvest, Treat, and Store Your Most Vital Resource"-Daisy Luther is 12.95 ttl.

I got the other secondhand: "NRA Guide to the Basics of Pistol Shooting" is 15.99 w/shipping

I thought both subjects would be things I'll want hard copies of.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Annie said:


> You have a library? Can you give me a link? Would love to see. .


It's in the classifieds section.
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/showthread.php?t=264&p=1232457#/topics/57770


----------



## sideKahr

Took delivery of six more food grade 5-gallon water carboys. Lots of water main breaks in the area recently.


----------



## Annie

MaterielGeneral said:


> It's in the classifieds section.
> What Was Your Prep Of The Day: - Page 754


Thanks but your link doesn't seem to work.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Annie said:


> Thanks but your link doesn't seem to work.


Go to the classifieds section and look about 6 post down, you can't miss it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr

Try this link @Annie . I have a copy of the library and it's very good.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/classifieds-barter-trade-buy-sell/57770-electronic-library.html

- edit - Beat me by a minute, MatGen.


----------



## Annie

sideKahr said:


> Try this link @Annie . I have a copy of the library and it's very good.
> 
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/classifieds-barter-trade-buy-sell/57770-electronic-library.html
> 
> - edit - Beat me by a minute, MatGen.


Thanks, sideKahr. That did the trick!


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Annie said:


> Thanks, sideKahr. That did the trick!


Not trying to push it on you or anyone but I have never had anyone say they didn't like it. Personally I think it is a pretty good library and growing every day.

It has surpassed trying to read them to memorize them all to being a reference. Know where to look and then investigate and study to get the knowledge.

The only issues that I have had is faulty DVD disks. I now test after the burn and before I ship. Some how every once in a while I still have a problem when the buyer gets it and it doesn't work even though I have tested twice. I think it is an operating system or software issue on the receiving end. But who knows. It's all good in the end of the transaction.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Seven One

MaterielGeneral said:


> Not trying to push it on you or anyone but I have never had anyone say they didn't like it. Personally I think it is a pretty good library and growing every day.
> 
> It has surpassed trying to read them to memorize them all to being a reference. Know where to look and then investigate and study to get the knowledge.
> 
> The only issues that I have had is faulty DVD disks. I now test after the burn and before I ship. Some how every once in a while I still have a problem when the buyer gets it and it doesn't work even though I have tested twice. I think it is an operating system or software issue on the receiving end. But who knows. It's all good in the end of the transaction.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


With the low cost of flash drives you might consider switching to that. More and more computers are shipping without CD/DVD drives these days anyway, none of mine have them. I'm not sure how big your collection is but you can buy 2GB flash drives in bulk for pretty cheap on Amazon, 10 for around $35, 4GB 10 for about $40. Sure they cost more than DVDs but you could up your price a bit to compensate. Plus being a flash drive it would allow the buyer to add other files to their collection in portable format as they find useful information. Just an idea.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Two Seven One said:


> With the low cost of flash drives you might consider switching to that. More and more computers are shipping without CD/DVD drives these days anyway, none of mine have them. I'm not sure how big your collection is but you can buy 2GB flash drives in bulk for pretty cheap on Amazon, 10 for around $35, 4GB 10 for about $40. Sure they cost more than DVDs but you could up your price a bit to compensate. Plus being a flash drive it would allow the buyer to add other files to their collection in portable format as they find useful information. Just an idea.


I see what your saying but I'm not messing with that right now. To much costs involved. This is more as a hobby and what money I do make it goes for small preps that I have been putting off. I don't make squat enough to buy that many memory cards to get a quantity discount. I may out of curiosity see about getting a few cheap memory cards and see if they sell or sit. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## A Watchman

Two Seven One said:


> With the low cost of flash drives you might consider switching to that. More and more computers are shipping without CD/DVD drives these days anyway, none of mine have them. I'm not sure how big your collection is but you can buy 2GB flash drives in bulk for pretty cheap on Amazon, 10 for around $35, 4GB 10 for about $40. Sure they cost more than DVDs but you could up your price a bit to compensate. Plus being a flash drive it would allow the buyer to add other files to their collection in portable format as they find useful information. Just an idea.





MaterielGeneral said:


> I see what your saying but I'm not messing with that right now. To much costs involved. This is more as a hobby and what money I do make it goes for small preps that I have been putting off. I don't make squat enough to buy that many memory cards to get a quantity discount. I may out of curiosity see about getting a few cheap memory cards and see if they sell or sit. Thanks for the suggestion though.


You would be hard pressed to find a new computer these days with a DVD/CD built in. I use an external drive when I need to. The norm today is a USB flash (thumb) drive. Most computers have 2 or 3 ports.

The file from MG is an awesome deal, I have a copy. You should get one and if you need to, convert it over to a thumb drive.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Two Seven One said:


> With the low cost of flash drives you might consider switching to that. More and more computers are shipping without CD/DVD drives these days anyway, none of mine have them. I'm not sure how big your collection is but you can buy 2GB flash drives in bulk for pretty cheap on Amazon, 10 for around $35, 4GB 10 for about $40. Sure they cost more than DVDs but you could up your price a bit to compensate. Plus being a flash drive it would allow the buyer to add other files to their collection in portable format as they find useful information. Just an idea.





MaterielGeneral said:


> I see what your saying but I'm not messing with that right now. To much costs involved. This is more as a hobby and what money I do make it goes for small preps that I have been putting off. I don't make squat enough to buy that many memory cards to get a quantity discount. I may out of curiosity see about getting a few cheap memory cards and see if they sell or sit. Thanks for the suggestion though.





A Watchman said:


> You would be hard pressed to find a new computer these days with a DVD/CD built in. I use an external drive when I need to. The norm today is a USB flash (thumb) drive. Most computers have 2 or 3 ports.
> 
> The file from MG is an awesome deal, I have a copy. You should get one and if you need to, convert it over to a thumb drive.


Wait, get my terminology right. I'm saying memory card but I really mean flash/thumb drive. Memory cards are what are in phones and cameras right. Most computers have the card ports now don't they? I'll look into the cost for both. I'm guessing the cards would be cheaper shipping because you could put them in a regular envelope with maybe some cardboard as a backer.


----------



## dmet

I'd look between now and when school starts, in the school supplies section. I bought a few last year for $4 or $5 each that were 8 GB. I didn't see any this morning, but our stores are just now starting to put out a few school supplies.

Edit: I was talking about thumb drives (although I'm sure the flash drives would be cheaper as well.


----------



## Robie

Just an aside....

I picked up one of these for those times when connections may prove difficult.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BXSKPES/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Sir Publius

Inventoried my preps so I know exactly what I have and where (what's in my car, what's in my house, what's in my BOB). Made a checklist of the things I will want to grab from my place if I need to leave in a hurry, even though most of them are obvious, for peace of mind. Threw a case of water and some walking shoes/socks into the car, in addition to the other goodies I have in it. Also finally ordered a little hand crank radio, even though I have a regular radio. That'll be a nice little addition.


----------



## Annie

Hubs has provided a very fine little locked extended pantry in the basement. Nice and clean and well ventilated. Now I got to can get my food storage out of boxes and onto shelves.


----------



## spork

Got a bow and a bunch of arrows to introduce the kids to archery last week and took them out and tried the stuff out this afternoon. The youngest girl isn't quite ready to concentrate that much yet, but had fun and the oldest (9yrs) did much better. Seems like she enjoyed it enough that she'll keep trying.

Other than the archery stuff we've been fighting squash vine borers in my zucchini. Last year they died before we could even harvest any and we weren't even sure what happened (same with the cucumbers). This year I started noticing some of the same signs and did some internet searching and figured out what was going on. They were already heavily infested but I cut open the stems and killed around 20 of the darn things and piled with dirt and have been keeping it damp to help them recover. One plant looks like it's going to make it, but not so sure about the other one. I also read about injecting them with bt and did that as well as to our pumpkins that were showing the same signs. On a good note, our watermelon, grapes and pepper plants seem to be doing well.


----------



## Redneck

spork said:


> Other than the archery stuff we've been fighting squash vine borers in my zucchini. Last year they died before we could even harvest any and we weren't even sure what happened (same with the cucumbers).


And that is why I gave up growing any squash. The damn bugs are almost impossible to stop and I just don't have the time to baby any such plant. I now grow eggplant instead as I have no bugs that bother it.


----------



## Joe

we got our first crop of green beans all canned 90 pints I traded squash, cabbage and green beans for a bunch of summer apples. We will dry them and/or make applesauce.


----------



## sideKahr

Tested a new solar panel for keeping 18650 batteries charged for flashlites and whatnot. Works good.


----------



## Toefoot

Annie said:


> Hubs has provided a very fine little locked extended pantry in the basement. Nice and clean and well ventilated. Now I got to can get my food storage out of boxes and onto shelves.


Nice, the box thingy can invite all kinds of problems. I also keep a thermometer in my root cellar to monitor the temp for all the seasons.


----------



## Prepared One

Added 5.56 and 9mm ammo, 20lbs' of rice, and one more propane tank. Went through my GHB from one of the trucks.


----------



## Annie

Did a little more on filling out the bobs. Picked up a couple more sleeping bags from Walmart along with some Dollar Store items. Dehydrated some more veggies.


----------



## 8301

More like preps for the week this post but I did have an excellent shooting session with the carry pistol this evening: really pinging the steels. Hung a camera to catch the deer raiding the apples, bulked up on the cigars, worked on upgrading the house solar system, and increased female supplies for the ladies. Combined with a few good weeks of solid work in the shop things are going well. 

Damn life is good as is this cigar! 
Now if I can just get the peppers to stay firm when I can them,, they get all mushy during the hot water canning process . Mother Earth news has an article on that this month, I need to read it.


----------



## Gaffer57

Changed the water in my storage barrels and jugs. Also tested some very old white flour in Mylar pouches that we dragged around with us, or stored in the locker, for much of my career (which involved living mostly overseas). The flour has gone off and will need to be replaced. Fortunately we are now permanently settled and have a climate controlled area in which to store our food. I am also practicing making our own bread so our flour supply can be properly rotated.


----------



## Annie

More sorting stuff into the bobs today. More dehydrating vegetable.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Gaffer57 said:


> Changed the water in my storage barrels and jugs. Also tested some very old white flour in Mylar pouches that we dragged around with us, or stored in the locker, for much of my career (which involved living mostly overseas). The flour has gone off and will need to be replaced. Fortunately we are now permanently settled and have a climate controlled area in which to store our food. I am also practicing making our own bread so our flour supply can be properly rotated.


flour is an "iffy" food for long term storage in any storage situation - you should think about taking steps toward grinding your own - almost all the grains have unbelievable storage longevity when stored whole ... even gives you the option to grind and mix in expired foods like beans & rice .....


----------



## Mereel Kestan

Setting a savings plan, getting a newer vehicle, and going to college. Going to study medicine. All happening thanks to my new job. Getting more financially secure and getting my fitness to where it needs to be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie

Picked up a couple of head lamps at Costco. 
https://www.costco.com/Coast-FL72-Headlamp,-2-pack.product.100333882.html

Edit to add: hubs and my gun purchasing permits came through today. Woohoo!


----------



## Notold63

Freeze dried some food.


----------



## Joe

Picked up a wheelbarrow full of windfall apples yesterday from a neighbors and canned 25 quarts of applesauce. Still have a lot of apples to process yet.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Joe said:


> Picked up a wheelbarrow full of windfall apples yesterday from a neighbors and canned 25 quarts of applesauce. Still have a lot of apples to process yet.


luv to hear these particular posts - not near enough push to corral these resources that are going to waste ....


----------



## Gaffer57

I agree with Illini Warrior, it is sad to see how much is wasted when people with fruit trees in their yard don't use what is produced. My own apple trees are still too young to produce but I have a neighbor who offers me apples and plums whenever he has a crop. I have dozens of jars of applesauce, apple pie filling and plum jam. I am also still enjoying the grape jelly that I made from the grapes that i got from the vines in my mother's back yard. That pressure canner is one of the best investments we have ever made!


----------



## theproprepper

hi guys stored some fruit today


----------



## A Watchman

theproprepper said:


> hi guys stored some fruit today


Where and how? ..... oh please do tell.


----------



## ridgerunnersurvival

Set up a budget and worked $50 for prepping into it so that its a hard and fast rule, not willy nilly. getting bucket lids after work for some buckets I need to seal


----------



## Hoosierboy

Picked up my Kel Tec 2000 from my Ffl...cool little gun!


----------



## yooper_sjd

scored a 1500 gallon water tank for free. An older gentleman down road had a leak in it. he purchased a new tank and wanted help to remove and position the new one After draining the old tank and moving. Noticed the old tank sat over a sharp edge of concrete slab it sat on. Had two small cracks in it. drilled out both ends of the two cracks, cleaned up the plastic (used PVC pipe cleaner and 120 grit sand paper) and sealed over the cracks with a polyurethane caulk that stays elastic, and pushed into the cracks with a putty knife. End result a reusable $1000 water tank for free.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

At Goodwill the other day it was military apreciation day or something like that giving 20% off. I was able to buy a wheel chair for $8.00. (pic), they had two the other one had leg supports but it was an older model that was really skinny. So I got this model. It did come with leg supports that did not fit it so I have to get with my buddy and weld an adapter. Regardless a chair in good shape for 8 bucks. I also got a bag of oxygen tubing for $2.99 after getting it home there was a cannula hose, a shorter hose with a joiner and a long piece with a joiner. And finnaly a CB radio for $4.00, it didnt have a mike or power cord but I have those.

At the auction that we have been getting some of our yard sale stuff at I have been buying CB radios. There was one listing of a base station and mobile for around $5 and another two mobile for around $5. All of those had hand mikes but no power cords except for the base that had a 110v cord. I am getting to the point of testing them. I bought a cigarette lighter power cord and I have an antenna on order that is in the mail. Once I get them tested then I will know how many more antennas and power cords. A while back at the auction I was able to get a 45' tower for $50.00 I just have to figure out a base for it. At the house there is a mount in the ground where a previous tower stood at the end of the house.


----------



## Illini Warrior

yooper_sjd said:


> scored a 1500 gallon water tank for free. An older gentleman down road had a leak in it. he purchased a new tank and wanted help to remove and position the new one After draining the old tank and moving. Noticed the old tank sat over a sharp edge of concrete slab it sat on. Had two small cracks in it. drilled out both ends of the two cracks, cleaned up the plastic (used PVC pipe cleaner and 120 grit sand paper) and sealed over the cracks with a polyurethane caulk that stays elastic, and pushed into the cracks with a putty knife. End result a reusable $1000 water tank for free.


would't be counting on that caulk standing tall on that fix - caulk isn't adhesive - the all purpose variety pipe cement does a great job joining different plastics - overlay a big plastic band aid on that crack ....


----------



## Slippy

Get you some Flex Seal

https://www.getflexseal.com/



yooper_sjd said:


> scored a 1500 gallon water tank for free. An older gentleman down road had a leak in it. he purchased a new tank and wanted help to remove and position the new one After draining the old tank and moving. Noticed the old tank sat over a sharp edge of concrete slab it sat on. Had two small cracks in it. drilled out both ends of the two cracks, cleaned up the plastic (used PVC pipe cleaner and 120 grit sand paper) and sealed over the cracks with a polyurethane caulk that stays elastic, and pushed into the cracks with a putty knife. End result a reusable $1000 water tank for free.





Illini Warrior said:


> would't be counting on that caulk standing tall on that fix - caulk isn't adhesive - the all purpose variety pipe cement does a great job joining different plastics - overlay a big plastic band aid on that crack ....


----------



## yooper_sjd

Illini Warrior said:


> would't be counting on that caulk standing tall on that fix - caulk isn't adhesive - the all purpose variety pipe cement does a great job joining different plastics - overlay a big plastic band aid on that crack ....


was given this type of repair info from some construction freinds who also do oil field and ranch work. This was their method to fix tanks. Oh did i mention the caulk used was a polyurethane caulk? stays flexible don't harden. The trick is to clean the area real good where applied. reason for using sand paper to roughen the patch area, then hit with pvc pipe cleaner. Hell original I was gunna fiber glass patch it.

General discription of Polyurethane caulk: Polyurethane Caulk - Possibly the Best Sealant
The ultimate sealant could possibly be polyurethane caulk. This is a bold claim, especially with so many types of sealants on the market. This sealant has taken all the best attributes of all other sealant types and put it into a convenient, single component cartridge ready to tackle your most difficult, or even impossible, caulking requirements.

Urethane caulk can be difficult to apply. It has a sticky, putty like, consistency and requires mineral spirits for both tooling and clean up. But, it will cure into a paintable rubber capable of stretching 300% or more. Some manufactures boast as much as 1200% elongation. Plus, it has very high tensile strength. Can adhere to almost all types of surfaces. Including concrete, wood, glass, plastic and metal.

This incredible ability to adhere to so many dissimilar materials is just one of its features. Very important when trying to create a seal between various materials that expand or contract at different rates. Plus, urethane caulk has excellent chemical resistance.

Truthfully I have never worked with the stuff before, but after doing some more research on it, I can see alot of more useful applications for it even in the prepping world. But this stuff does not have a long shelf life. So guess not one of them things to keep in storage for a prepper situation.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

At the restaurant I've been haunting to pick up used food-grade 5-gallon buckets lately, they've been setting out some really nice empty cooking oil jugs.









Give 'em a good rinse of hot soapy water followed by some bleach rinse water, scrub down the outside to get the collected gunk off of them, and they'll make damned nice water jugs. They hold roughly 7 gallons each, so they won't be ungodly heavy when full. Collected 8 of 'em so far.

Not exactly what I'd call heavy-duty, but gather enough of 'em up that even if a few get ruined, I'll have plenty of water regardless.

Free is always good!


----------



## paraquack

yooper_sjd said:


> scored a 1500 gallon water tank for free. An older gentleman down road had a leak in it. he purchased a new tank and wanted help to remove and position the new one After draining the old tank and moving. Noticed the old tank sat over a sharp edge of concrete slab it sat on. Had two small cracks in it. drilled out both ends of the two cracks, cleaned up the plastic (used PVC pipe cleaner and 120 grit sand paper) and sealed over the cracks with a polyurethane caulk that stays elastic, and pushed into the cracks with a putty knife. End result a reusable $1000 water tank for free.


If it doesn't hold, having had RVs and trailers, I've had a bit of experience with water tank leaks and mine were a lot shorter. But any way, check with RV on line stores for RV water tank repair kits. They sell what look like a hot melt glue stick but it is a repair stick of polyethylene you use with a hot air heat gun to patch the crack and over lay a patch.


----------



## RJAMES

Got a very late start on a garden this year but finally getting some produce. Canned squash and tomato mix for use in soups and over pasta, tomatoes, cooked greens, picked and froze enough black berries the last two weeks to make a pie or cobbler ever week this winter. 

Still waiting on Okra, egg plant and water melons.


----------



## Illini Warrior

yooper_sjd said:


> was given this type of repair info from some construction freinds who also do oil field and ranch work. This was their method to fix tanks. Oh did i mention the caulk used was a polyurethane caulk? stays flexible don't harden. The trick is to clean the area real good where applied. reason for using sand paper to roughen the patch area, then hit with pvc pipe cleaner. Hell original I was gunna fiber glass patch it.
> 
> General discription of Polyurethane caulk: Polyurethane Caulk - Possibly the Best Sealant
> The ultimate sealant could possibly be polyurethane caulk. This is a bold claim, especially with so many types of sealants on the market. This sealant has taken all the best attributes of all other sealant types and put it into a convenient, single component cartridge ready to tackle your most difficult, or even impossible, caulking requirements.
> 
> Urethane caulk can be difficult to apply. It has a sticky, putty like, consistency and requires mineral spirits for both tooling and clean up. But, it will cure into a paintable rubber capable of stretching 300% or more. Some manufactures boast as much as 1200% elongation. Plus, it has very high tensile strength. Can adhere to almost all types of surfaces. Including concrete, wood, glass, plastic and metal.
> 
> This incredible ability to adhere to so many dissimilar materials is just one of its features. Very important when trying to create a seal between various materials that expand or contract at different rates. Plus, urethane caulk has excellent chemical resistance.
> 
> Truthfully I have never worked with the stuff before, but after doing some more research on it, I can see alot of more useful applications for it even in the prepping world. But this stuff does not have a long shelf life. So guess not one of them things to keep in storage for a prepper situation.


plenty of experience here also - poly tank repair is common dealing in the ag field - you aren't joining the two sides of that crack together - even fiberglassing would be better - you might get away with a caulk plug down south there - the freeze & thaw plays hell with poly ....


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## ntxmerman

I put my dryer lint into my tinder bag.


----------



## Chiefster23

I had a winter's worth of coal delivered today. Oil furnace tank is already topped for use in the diesel generator. I'm as prepared as can be in case Trump and fat boy start nuking each other. Things looking to be getting real serious. Tomorrow I plan on getting some more gas and laying in some dog food. Making sure all supplies are topped off and up to date.


----------



## Quantum Donut

Purchased a stripped bushman lower for a future AR-15 build, one box of 20 federal HST hollow points for the 9mm hand gun and a box of 100 FMJ cheap target rounds for practice and did my homework for the day  (as a gunsmithing student my homework tends to be supportive of prepping).


----------



## Piratesailor

since it's hurricane season I'm reviewing overall plans and supplies. I would like to get the genset hooked to the house main like my old place but too many other projects. I'm also looking at increasing overall long term food supplies as well as a few 72 hour packs. too much to do at the new place. I just have to keep telling myself it's a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## 6811

40 rounds of 300 grain 45-70


----------



## 8301

With NK now having nukes small enough to put on a ICBM and threatening Guam I figured it's time to top off the propane tanks even though they are 1/2 full. I'm also considering ordering a spare box of cigars since they may soon become impossible to get if "the balloon goes up".

The humidor is full but I've found that the large drawer in the table that the humidor sits on holds 75% humidity for months on end with a glycerin humidifier. 

In my uneducated opinion SK should just evacuate Seoul and let us end the little fat boy.


----------



## Hoosierboy

With all the North Korea crap going on today I decided fill two more water barrels I hadn't gotten around to yet. Up to 420 gallons now...


----------



## 8301

As mentioned in yesterday's post I had the propane tanks topped off today. I asked the delivery guy if he had seen people topping off because of NK with it's possible intercontinental missiles with nuke warheads . He said that they had been running "balls to the wall because everybody was topping off because of the NK threat".

Good to know people are taking this threat seriously.


----------



## Quantum Donut

Added some more Keystone canned meat to my stores and honed up the edges on my knives that where no longer shaving sharp from use and downloaded more prepping e-books to learn from.


----------



## Steve40th

Past few weekends I have been driving all over. I am finding new stores, roads, acess to rivers n lakes, etc. Learning where I live.


----------



## Prepared One

Going to recheck my water situation this weekend along with getting some range time in. I have enough beans to put in Mylar and fill a 5gal bucket. Add AAA batteries and canned goods to my stores. Will stop and pick up some 30-06, 00 Buck, and 5.56 ammo. I got some more fish antibiotics in and may go through first aid equipment as well. I have already checked the generator for good operation but may add one more tank of LP.


----------



## Mereel Kestan

Got about ten pounds of non needed stuff from my bug out bag, Now I gotta get it down even more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack

Mylar bagged 12 pounds of dry foods and rotating 260 gallons of water.


----------



## charito

Bought 3 bags 8-k rice, 20 cans tomatoes (on sale now) , 2 bags oats, and 10 cases bottled water.


----------



## Alteredstate

We have been doing a dry run camping with the wife and kids. Coffee perkolated. Cooking over an open fire. Reading books. Good practice.


----------



## White Shadow

Picked up a Tecsun PL-606 Digital PLL Portable AM/FM Shortwave Radio receiver for $32. It may be a tinker toy for those with all the advanced communications equipment, but since I don't currently have more than a handful of FRS/GRMS handsets it is a significant upgrade on the cheap.


----------



## Piratesailor

Lately I realized that I don't know much... 

Age tends to do that to you.

So I've started to download ebooks on farming/gardening/crops as well as tending to animals when there isn't any power. I know how to care for horses and livestock but not a clue about chickens, etc. I need to learn more...

And with the download, I'm also printing the books and putting into binders. Remember.. I said "there isn't any power". No laptop, no Ipad, no phone. I need that knowledge where I can get it the old fashioned way.

That's my preps for the day and for awhile (besides the genset, some solar, etc, etc, etc)


----------



## Nina9mm

My prep of the day was calling a local fireplace company about installing a chimney for my planned purchase of a wood cook stove. Hoping to have the stove ordered by end of August, and delivered by first snow. While we are trying to become self-reliant, I thought installing a chimney ourselves might be a bad idea, so leaving that job to experts!


----------



## Gaffer57

My next door neighbor is a gardener, and is in fact a lot better at it than I am. Yesterday he gave me a bag of cucumbers, so last night I canned a batch of bread and butter pickle slices. He says he doesn't need any zucchini (my biggest crop so far) so maybe I'll give him one of my pumpkins when they are ripe in a few weeks. I really believe that having good neighbors, and having good relations with them, is a vital part of being prepared.


----------



## SOCOM42

White Shadow said:


> Picked up a Tecsun PL-606 Digital PLL Portable AM/FM Shortwave Radio receiver for $32. It may be a tinker toy for those with all the advanced communications equipment, but since I don't currently have more than a handful of FRS/GRMS handsets it is a significant upgrade on the cheap.


You did OK, the 660 would have been better, has SSB.

At least it has DSP.


----------



## White Shadow

SOCOM42 said:


> You did OK, the 660 would have been better, has SSB.
> 
> At least it has DSP.


Thanks. I figured it was hard to go too wrong at that price point.


----------



## Quantum Donut

2 more mountain house meals, 50 more rounds of .22 LR, and downloaded a ton of survival and prepping ebooks to sort through and load onto my kindle.


----------



## Mereel Kestan

Quantum Donut said:


> 2 more mountain house meals, 50 more rounds of .22 LR, and downloaded a ton of survival and prepping ebooks to sort through and load onto my kindle.


Sounds like me. Just a little at a time. Good stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

Land care. I have 1/2 mile of right away along the corn field that has gotten out of hand with all the rain this year. A lot of it must be cut by hand. Today I got another 300 feet of it DONE. Darn weeds are 8 feet tall.


----------



## Quantum Donut

Smitty901 said:


> Land care. I have 1/2 mile of right away along the corn field that has gotten out of hand with all the rain this year. A lot of it must be cut by hand. Today I got another 300 feet of it DONE. Darn weeds are 8 feet tall.


gasoline and fire is your friend....


----------



## Smitty901

Quantum Donut said:


> gasoline and fire is your friend....


 That would destroy about 150 acres of corn. And needlessly involve LEO, and 2 volunteer fire departments.


----------



## Joe

Gaffer57 said:


> My next door neighbor is a gardener, and is in fact a lot better at it than I am. Yesterday he gave me a bag of cucumbers, so last night I canned a batch of bread and butter pickle slices. He says he doesn't need any zucchini (my biggest crop so far) so maybe I'll give him one of my pumpkins when they are ripe in a few weeks. I really believe that having good neighbors, and having good relations with them, is a vital part of being prepared.


 @Gaffer57 Amen and Amen, my thoughts as well. By the way I love your D&C reference:tango_face_smile:


----------



## sideKahr

A minor thing. I unwrapped my battery charger's EMP protection, and topped up my store of Nickel Metal Hydrides. These are for grid-down flashlites and a shortwave radio. Those new low self-discharge NiMHydrides are great, after six months they had lost very little charge.


----------



## Steve40th

Not a prep, but a check of safety. I checked all my fire alarms in the house. One was not even plugged in, and battery was dead... hmmm..
Going to by allot of canned foods today. Chili, and more chili as it is usually a dollar a can in bulk cases.


----------



## sideKahr

Steve40th said:


> ...Going to by allot of canned foods today. Chili, and more chili as it is usually a dollar a can in bulk cases.


Make sure you follow The Prepper Law: for every can of chili purchased, buy one roll of toilet paper. Be Prepared!


----------



## Steve40th

sideKahr said:


> Make sure you follow The Prepper Law: for every can of chili purchased, buy one roll of toilet paper. Be Prepared!


But I thought one is none two is one


----------



## paraquack

Purchased 1/2 case of Spam and 40 pounds of rice to put up tomorrow. Then I have to order more 5 gallon Mylar bags.


----------



## White Shadow

Added 200 rounds of soft point 7.62x39


----------



## Kauboy

Not a prep, as such, but took photo records of all firearms.
Close-ups of all serial numbers have been documented in case of theft or loss.

The wife has taken notice of the insanity with the rallies and vandalism happening across the country.
She's asking if there really is a chance for another civil war, or sorts.
She wants to start another push to fill the prep stores.
I'm good with that!


----------



## Mereel Kestan

Will be starting college to be a doctor. Figure in about 8 years I should have all the medical preps I could ever need or want. Also for anyone willing to pay. Be a great occupation in a SHTF situation. Thats going to be about it for a while.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mereel Kestan

Kauboy said:


> Not a prep, as such, but took photo records of all firearms.
> Close-ups of all serial numbers have been documented in case of theft or loss.
> 
> The wife has taken notice of the insanity with the rallies and vandalism happening across the country.
> She's asking if there really is a chance for another civil war, or sorts.
> She wants to start another push to fill the prep stores.
> I'm good with that!


Might be another, but I doubt it. We are too soft. Maybe just a gradual decline into communism, or not. You never know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th

Kauboy said:


> Not a prep, as such, but took photo records of all firearms.
> Close-ups of all serial numbers have been documented in case of theft or loss.
> 
> The wife has taken notice of the insanity with the rallies and vandalism happening across the country.
> She's asking if there really is a chance for another civil war, or sorts.
> She wants to start another push to fill the prep stores.
> I'm good with that!


I do take pics of the guns and serial numbers. Never know if something gets stolen too.
Also, I scan all my important ids, credit cards etc. So, if wallet is stolen, I have copies of them to use and call as needed.


----------



## stevekozak

Steve40th said:


> Past few weekends I have been driving all over. I am finding new stores, roads, acess to rivers n lakes, etc. Learning where I live.


This is an EXCELLENT prep! So many people know very little about where they live.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Steve40th said:


> Past few weekends I have been driving all over. I am finding new stores, roads, acess to rivers n lakes, etc. Learning where I live.


not just where stores are located - but operational days & hours/prep inventory items/best back road route/any misc info possibly advantageous or negative

if you don't know a location to buy fuel at 3am Sunday morning - your plan isn't complete ....


----------



## Prepared One

Bullets beans and candles this weekend. Took customers clay shooting yesterday so got some range time in. Today I am going to work on my range bag ( To much crap ) and laser bore sight my CZ Scorpion. Also going to put a new Yeti Wurks grip on it. The rifle is great except that original grip. Maybe get some beans and rice into Mylar. I see cold beer, pool, and BBQ in my near future as well.


----------



## stevekozak

Prepared One said:


> Bullets beans and candles this weekend. Took customers clay shooting yesterday so got some range time in. Today I am going to work on my range bag ( To much crap ) and laser bore sight my CZ Scorpion. Also going to put a new Yeti Wurks grip on it. The rifle is great except that original grip. Maybe get some beans and rice into Mylar. I see cold beer, pool, and BBQ in my near future as well.
> 
> View attachment 52170


Cold beer and BBQ is a reward for lipving life like you want!


----------



## spork

Been busy lately and haven't been on, but we haven't been slowing down any. We've been spending a lot of evenings walking and biking as we both are trying to loose weight to get to a healthier point. That said, I found time this week to buy and bag up 200lbs of rice and 50 lbs of sugar and store it away. Still have a bunch of potato flakes that need bagged up. Also ordered a pair of the BaoFeng GMRS specific radios so we can be legal. We got a license awhile back and it felt like it was time to get a legal radio instead of the set we had been using. Ordered a case of powdered eggs, a few wind up radios, a couple small AAA powered radios, a new brand of powdered milk to try out, and who knows what else. It's been a busy week. We've also been working out plans for getting kids taken care of in case of an emergency and helping get my parents lined up with what they need to do and where to be in such situations.


----------



## Annie

Put back another 5 gallons of water...every little bit adds up, I hope.


----------



## Real Old Man

About a month ago I reorganized and cleaned out my stored ammo. Ended up with quite a few .38 Special rounds of undeterminable lineage. So today got out the RCBS bullet puller and wacked away. Have right at a hundred primed cases (bullets seperate) that I'll in the near future reunite with some Unique and lead


----------



## spork

Bagged up the 25lbs of potato flakes I had sitting around, survived the lizard people from the solar eclipse apocalypse, and now I'm off to play with the kids outside.


----------



## Smitty901

Finished clearing that 1/2 mile of right away. You can get away with skipping some land work now and then but if you let it go to long it will kick your tail. 
Picked up some more AAA rechargeable batteries .


----------



## Quantum Donut

went to the range to shoot zombie Hillary and practice my aim. 30 head shots, 5 shots a little low on the neck 5 fliers that missed on target one. kept em all center of mass about 3 minute group on the 2nd target with my springfield XDS 9mm 3.3 so not the most accurate at 20 yards but practice helps . now i gotta save up and buy more practice ammo


----------



## White Shadow

Quantum Donut said:


> went to the range to shoot zombie Hillary and practice my aim. 30 head shots, 5 shots a little low on the neck 5 fliers that missed on target one. kept em all center of mass about 3 minute group on the 2nd target with my springfield XDS 9mm 3.3 so not the most accurate at 20 yards but practice helps . now i gotta save up and buy more practice ammo


I'm not so sure that would put a real Hillary zombie down. Might need to step up from the 9mm to something more like light artillery just to make sure.

Then nuke it from orbit.


----------



## Quantum Donut

White Shadow said:


> I'm not so sure that would put a real Hillary zombie down. Might need to step up from the 9mm to something more like light artillery just to make sure.
> 
> Then nuke it from orbit.


sadly when I asked the government to sell me a nuke as my 2nd amendment right guarantees it they said no ;( also will be building an AR-15 in .300 black out soon


----------



## White Shadow

Quantum Donut said:


> sadly when I asked the government to sell me a nuke as my 2nd amendment right guarantees it they said no ;( also will be building an AR-15 in .300 black out soon


I bet you could buy one through the Clinton Foundation.


----------



## Quantum Donut

White Shadow said:


> I bet you could buy one through the Clinton Foundation.


hmm good idea a nuke would be a good self defense weapon when SHTF


----------



## A Watchman

Quantum Donut said:


> went to the range to shoot zombie Hillary and practice my aim. 30 head shots, 5 shots a little low on the neck 5 fliers that missed on target one. kept em all center of mass about 3 minute group on the 2nd target with my springfield XDS 9mm 3.3 so not the most accurate at 20 yards but practice helps . now i gotta save up and buy more practice ammo


If tour shooting at Hillary I like the neck shots and the subsequent bleed out.


----------



## badchad250

I added 4 bic lighters.....and some food and water

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie

10 more gallons of water.

Edit to add: dropping off my handgun application.


----------



## 8301

For all of those of us who may have a little skin on skin when sweaty rubbing times I found a great product worth considering. We all will deal with things rubbing wrong if we have to hoe a field or walk 20 miles. Women may feel this pain from boob sweat (my ex's phrase); us guys will have this problem further South towards the crotch area during humid sweaty conditions when working hard, hikers will suffer from long walks on their feet from skin chafing.....

So last month I found this https://www.bodyglide.com/ at a backpacking store. It really helps for chafing during the hot months, much better than talcum powder. One fast application does last all day. Just an FYI post.


----------



## paraquack

Looks like you're right, found this on *ICBMs R US*


----------



## Go2ndAmend

My back has been out after moving hay a week or so ago so I'm finally up and around today. I spent a few hours after work fabricating and welding up a base plate for a portable 50 gallon diesel tank. It has a manual pump on it so I don't have to worry about a battery.I can now load it and unload it with my forklift. It will be real handy to fuel equipment in some of the more remote places I work.


----------



## Annie

Go2ndAmend said:


> My back has been out after moving hay a week or so ago so I'm finally up and around today. I spent a few hours after work fabricating and welding up a base plate for a portable 50 gallon diesel tank. It has a manual pump on it so I don't have to worry about a battery.I can now load it and unload it with my forklift. It will be real handy to fuel equipment in some of the more remote places I work.


Wow, that's amazing.

I've been busy.

1. Filled the suitcases up with paper goods (toilet paper, paper towels, napkins, paper plates) and returned them to the attic for storage.

2. Bought more food storage supplies at Costco. 20 lb bag of rice, bulk quinoa, 2 blocks yeast, 20 lb flour, large 102. ounce cans of green beans, peaches and chic peas for extended pantry.

3. Spent time on Youtube learning basic parts and hand gun skills for the Glock semi auto I'm planning to buy.


----------



## stevekozak

Annie said:


> Wow, that's amazing.
> 
> I've been busy.
> 
> 1. Filled the suitcases up with paper goods (toilet paper, paper towels, napkins, paper plates) and returned them to the attic for storage.
> 
> 2. Bought more food storage supplies at Costco. 20 lb bag of rice, bulk quinoa, 2 blocks yeast, 20 lb flour, large 102. ounce cans of green beans, peaches and chic peas for extended pantry.
> 
> 3. Spent time on Youtube learning basic parts and hand gun skills for the Glock semi auto I'm planning to buy.


Which Zglock are you getting? You are magazine restricted in Jersey, right?


----------



## Annie

stevekozak said:


> Which Zglock are you getting? You are magazine restricted in Jersey, right?


I dunno. I think I like the 43. If we're magazine restricted, that's unfortunate and it's news to me. This will be my first firearms purchase. If that turns out to be the case-that we're restricted--I may go for a double action revolver instead. We'll see. I have to talk to the people at the range a bit more.


----------



## stevekozak

Annie said:


> I dunno. I think I like the 43. If we're magazine restricted, that's unfortunate and it's news to me. This will be my first firearms purchase. If that turns out to be the case-that we're restricted--I may go for a double action revolver instead. We'll see. I have to talk to the people at the range a bit more.


I think Jersey's restriction is just anything over 15 rounds. You are restricted from hollowpoint ammo, though, for carry. Given that, I would opt for the largest caliber you can effectively handle. If you are only allowed to make a round hole in someone, make the largest round hole possible!


----------



## White Shadow

Being a single stack, the Glock 43 should be fine capacity wise.


----------



## Annie

White Shadow said:


> Being a single stack, the Glock 43 should be fine capacity wise.


Yeah, I really think that's going to be the gun for me. I am tempted by the simplicity of a revolver, but for me I think overall the a semi automatic is the way to go.


----------



## Kauboy

Annie said:


> Yeah, I really think that's going to be the gun for me. I am tempted by the simplicity of a revolver, but for me I think overall the a semi automatic is the way to go.


It has been said, a Glock is just a magazine fed revolver.
Their function is simple, they are completely drop safe, field stripping is a breeze, and they go BANG every time you pull the trigger.

Good choice, but try one first if you can. Some people find them to be a bit too small, even with smaller hands.


----------



## Annie

Kauboy said:


> It has been said, a Glock is just a magazine fed revolver.
> Their function is simple, they are completely drop safe, field stripping is a breeze, and they go BANG every time you pull the trigger.
> 
> Good choice, but try one first if you can. Some people find them to be a bit too small, even with smaller hands.


I have tried it, thanks. I do pretty much okay with it. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## NKAWTG

Picked up another 25 pounds of hard white wheat berries.
Looking into a small DIY solar battery setup. I've seen some good examples.
Enough to power a CPAP during the night, or power a mill and bread making machine.
Key objective is to have enough solar to quickly recharge the battery or batteries.
The main weakness I've observed with the commercial solar batteries is the panels are undersized and once the battery is discharged could take days to recharge.
The trick for me is to make it somewhat portable.
Looking at (and can't decide) on a bolt action rifle chambered in .308, .300 winmag, or 6.5 Creedmore.


----------



## sideKahr

Case of spam, coffee, and more T.P. Also, I picked up a Samsung Galaxy tablet on sale at Sam's. I'll EMP proof the old iPad now, and have some books after the SHTF.


----------



## Illini Warrior

NKAWTG said:


> Picked up another 25 pounds of hard white wheat berries.
> Looking into a small DIY solar battery setup. I've seen some good examples.
> Enough to power a CPAP during the night, or power a mill and bread making machine.
> Key objective is to have enough solar to quickly recharge the battery or batteries.
> The main weakness I've observed with the commercial solar batteries is the panels are undersized and once the battery is discharged could take days to recharge.
> The trick for me is to make it somewhat portable.
> Looking at (and can't decide) on a bolt action rifle chambered in .308, .300 winmag, or 6.5 Creedmore.


you stand a better chance of finding .308 in a post severe SHTF and .308 isn't going anywhere due to the military tag ....


----------



## NKAWTG

Illini Warrior said:


> you stand a better chance of finding .308 in a post severe SHTF and .308 isn't going anywhere due to the military tag ....


I have been leaning in the .308 direction for just that reason.
Looks like I'll be wanting two rifles just because I want to shoot out to 1100 yards. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## A Watchman

Bought another .308 this week. I like to breed them.


----------



## Steve40th

Renewed CWP, helped FIL try to get generator up and running. Broke, no spark.. I am mechanically inclined, pulled plug, put it on spark plug boot cranked it, no sparky. So, may just get a new one at 6000 vice the 3500 anyways. He has had it 10 years, and religiously runs it dry, refils gas with no alcohol and stabil just because.. Something is definitely toast. Not a popular brand. But, preparing for hurricane season...


----------



## Illini Warrior

Steve40th said:


> Renewed CWP, helped FIL try to get generator up and running. Broke, no spark.. I am mechanically inclined, pulled plug, put it on spark plug boot cranked it, no sparky. So, may just get a new one at 6000 vice the 3500 anyways. He has had it 10 years, and religiously runs it dry, refils gas with no alcohol and stabil just because.. Something is definitely toast. Not a popular brand. But, preparing for hurricane season...


you did have the spark plug grounded when you did the spark test?


----------



## Steve40th

Illini Warrior said:


> you did have the spark plug grounded when you did the spark test?


I have never had to ground the plug, but it was against the frame.. On my cars they dont need to be grounded, as the heads are aluminum.
So, not sure if it is necessary. Constructive criticism is appreciated..


----------



## stevekozak

I think I would try a new spark plug before running off to buy a new machine.


----------



## Steve40th

stevekozak said:


> I think I would try a new spark plug before running off to buy a new machine.


He has had it for 10 years and wants a new one anyways. But, he is going to get this repaired and running first.


----------



## Annie

I'm gonna be busy today. I'm canning 14 quarts of various meat. Some Chicken, some Italian sausage and some Stew meat.


----------



## T-Man 1066

Completed my CPR/AED training and certification at work yesterday. I'll never be mistaken for an actual medic, but it may be enough to hold off somebody's grim reaper until real help arrives.


----------



## White Shadow

Got a second HydroHeat flameless cooker and some more fuel packets on a good sale.

deals thread post - HydroHeat


----------



## 8301

Started trying to revive my old small solar setup that hasn't been used in 3 years. The panels are already in place outside my shop and I'm moving the controller and inverter inside to run the fridge and security system.  It will be a day or 2 before I know if the old Trojan batteries are still good.

The old inline meter (Watts Up) was seriously damaged, not sure how, so the T1225 12v batteries have been off charge for a while with a 7v reading. I'm praying they will charge back up since they were replaced about 2 years before the system was taken offline.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Work day at "The Place".

She mowed, I checked the game cameras then killed weeds in our graveled paths.


----------



## Smitty901

Range time. We had a birthday party today for a 9 year old. Some of the family's that came had old children with them. Old enough to be shoot. So with a few drops of rain and over cast sky we did range day.
Some it was only second time others their first. Fathers and sons at the end of the day were planning their new firearms. It was a good day and the birthday girl had a blast.


----------



## Prepared One

Given my current circumstances I cleaned a couple of guns and double checked the Generator yesterday just to be sure. Did a quick check of my stores, food, ammo, batteries, first aid, water, Etc. Went over in my head my plan should water get to the house, disconnecting the power, moving valuables up stairs or getting things as high as possible. Put on a pot of beans and hot sausage. Today, clean a couple more guns maybe and watch it rain. I have done what I can.


----------



## Robie

If I lived in a flood-prone area, I would buy a few cheap life rafts...$20-$40 each.

I helped my niece move to a location where there was a threat of a hurricane a number of years ago and she had a 2-person raft I inflated, put on top of her bed and filled with stuff she didn't want ruined if she had to leave.

The water never came in but I thought it was simply a brilliant idea at the time.....:devil:


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Robie said:


> If I lived in a flood-prone area, I would buy a few cheap life rafts...$20-$40 each.
> 
> I helped my niece move to a location where there was a threat of a hurricane a number of years ago and she had a 2-person raft I inflated, put on top of her bed and filled with stuff she didn't want ruined if she had to leave.
> 
> The water never came in but I thought it was simply a brilliant idea at the time.....:devil:


Prepper Rule #1: Don't live in a place that's going to flood.


----------



## yooper_sjd

Prepared One said:


> Given my current circumstances I cleaned a couple of guns and double checked the Generator yesterday just to be sure. Did a quick check of my stores, food, ammo, batteries, first aid, water, Etc. Went over in my head my plan should water get to the house, disconnecting the power, moving valuables up stairs or getting things as high as possible. Put on a pot of beans and hot sausage. Today, clean a couple more guns maybe and watch it rain. I have done what I can.


Keep your powder dry and head on a swivel!! This maybe Texas where we help our own, but you are in a liberal bastion. Never know when someone is gunna think that they need your stuff more than you do! Reason I live in small town, in a non flood area, non earthquake prone area.


----------



## yooper_sjd

Cleaned, trimmed, deprimed and reloaded another 165 rds of 9x18 Mak.


----------



## spork

Rode the bike with the mrs. yesterday (each towing a kid in a trailer) and did a touch under 10 miles with a good section of it on gravel trails. Today the wife and kids were gone so I went out on my own and did a little over 11 miles. It's a heck of a lot easier without hauling the 60lbs worth of kid and trailer around! We're both slowly progressing on getting to a healthier weight. 

I unboxed a couple crank radios and battery powered radios and tested them out. Good thing I did because one of the crank radios was shipped with the flashlight in the on position and it will not hold a charge. E-mailed Emergency Essentials where I got them and hoping they will take care of it and send me a replacement. Now I think I'm off to take a nap before the kids get home!


----------



## White Shadow

Got an Oakley backpack on sale from Midway to upgrade my bag in my vehicle. Got a smaller, no name bag to put together one for my wife (she isn't interested in making one). Added some more water to storage. I would like to get away with storing more than 21 days worth for the whole crew in the house without getting in trouble with the boss.


----------



## paraquack

Mylar bag packed more potatoes and rice, and 6 cans of spam.


----------



## whoppo

A lot of "catch up" this month, at home and at the mountain retreat:

Shelved an additional 60 days of freeze dried meals.
Rotated stocked meds and first aid supplies.
Rotated 30 gallons of gas. Refilled 6 five-gallon cans with 91 octane, ethanol-free, stabilized.
Updated several "Grab-n-Go" boxes.
Filled and stored six 40-pound LP tanks.
Walked the entire property line on the mountain refreshing the blazes on the trees and updating the old and faded "posted" signs.

That's about it this time around.


----------



## Mrs. Spork

Picked this up for my library

https://www.amazon.com/Emergency-Ev...0d-20&linkId=abc877b56ca0d551036576ecc1542d6d

Sent from my SM-G530R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie

This is from the past few days. Phew! _wiping brow._


----------



## Redneck

Annie said:


> This is from the past few days. Phew!


I can relate. Last few days every waking moment away from work, I've been picking, stringing & cooking pole beans. Mine go in the freezer.


----------



## Annie

******* said:


> I can relate. Last few days every waking moment away from work, I've been picking, stringing & cooking pole beans. Mine go in the freezer.


Awesome! Good work.

I miss our old garden. This one here at the new place isn't nearly up to speed yet. Only a few vegetable beds going for now.


----------



## A Watchman

I prayed.


----------



## Annie

After reading the thread here on heating an appartment, and hearing about how great you all like those Little Buddy heaters, I picked one up for a snowy day. Power outages are not uncommon here.

How much propane should I store and what's the safest way?


----------



## Illini Warrior

Annie said:


> After reading the thread here on heating an appartment, and hearing about how great you all like those Little Buddy heaters, I picked one up for a snowy day. Power outages are not uncommon here.
> 
> How much propane should I store and what's the safest way?


you have a propane BBQ grill by any chance?


----------



## Steve40th

I got a waterBob, 2 sawyer sp103s and 2 lifestraws.


----------



## Annie

Illini Warrior said:


> you have a propane BBQ grill by any chance?


Yes we do. Edit to add: it was Mr Heater, not the Little Buddy.


----------



## A Watchman

Annie said:


> Yes we do. Edit to add: it was Mr Heater, not the Little Buddy.


Good on you .... I have a Big Buddy and a Little Buddy. I keep a couple dozen 1lb bottles, 6 20 lb bottles, and a couple 40 lb bottles on hand. They are stored in a cool place away from any heat or flammable sources. They not only support my cooking grill and heating stores, but also I have a 3400 watt generator that runs on both gas/propane.


----------



## Annie

A Watchman said:


> Good on you .... I have a Big Buddy and a Little Buddy. I keep a couple dozen 1lb bottles, 6 20 lb bottles, and a couple 40 lb bottles on hand. They are stored in a cool place away from any heat or flammable sources. They not only support my cooking grill and heating stores, but also I have a 3400 watt generator that runs on both gas/propane.


Thanks, Watchman! I wonder how much heating time you'd get with say, a 1lb bottle.


----------



## A Watchman

Annie said:


> Thanks, Watchman! I wonder how much heating time you'd get with say, a 1lb bottle.


Depends on several factors regarding your usage.

1 lb cylinder at 4,500 BTU's for 4.5 hours
20 lb cylinder at 4,500 BTU's for 96 hours

8,000 BTU run time: the 1 lb would last 2.5 hours, the 20 lb would last 54 hours. On an average, I would expect 3-4 hours of run time.


----------



## Prepared One

A Watchman said:


> Good on you .... I have a Big Buddy and a Little Buddy. I keep a couple dozen 1lb bottles, 6 20 lb bottles, and a couple 40 lb bottles on hand. They are stored in a cool place away from any heat or flammable sources. They not only support my cooking grill and heating stores, but also I have a 3400 watt generator that runs on both gas/propane.


This is pretty much how I have it set up as well. My generator is dual gas/propane and although I loose some juice when using propane it is much easier to store without having to rotate. I got a 9000 watt so I can run the whole house except the central air. I have two portable ac units that I can use for emergencies. Fortunately, I didn't have need of all that this time around. My power never even flickered.


----------



## spork

Picked up "Outdoor Medical Emergency Handbook-first aid for travelers and backpackers on a recomendation. Here's a link for those not familiar with it https://www.barnesandnoble.com/p/outdoor-medical-emergency-handbook-spike-briggs/1112386432/2676700266435?st=PLA&sid=BNB_DRS_Marketplace+Shopping+Books_00000000&2sid=Google_&sourceId=PLGoP1948&k_clickid=3x1948

On another recommendation I got some "Simplot" brand instant potatoes in a #10 can. I haven't personally tried them but I've been told they are good. The crazy part is 1-1/3 tbsp makes a 1/2 cup of potatoes. Much more condensed than potato flakes.

Last but not least, I've continued on my weight loss/fitness plan and have been making decent headway. Also made the dreaded trip to the dentist that I've long been avoiding. Still have another visit coming up, but I'd rather go now than after the shtf.


----------



## sideKahr

This N Korea thing has me spooked. I've put a holster belt and mag pouch for the 1911 in the trunk with the GHB. I know a lot of you guys pack long guns, but this is a step up for me.


----------



## RJAMES

I am finishing a sleeping porch on the north side of the house. I like porches and this will enable me to sleep at least 10 more people in the summer time. Post SHTF I doubt that I try and run the AC . Mosquito nets and hammocks are a good thing.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Annie said:


> Yes we do. Edit to add: it was Mr Heater, not the Little Buddy.


then you should have the standard 20lb BBQ size propane tank (approx 17 gallons of LP tank) ($20/17 gallons vs $3/1 gallon) - room under the grill for another one as a spare - you need an extension hose/adapter to run the Mr Heater brand heater off the big tanks - they also recommend a screw on filter that Mr Heater also sells ....

if you take the necessary room preps to conserve heat - a 20 gallon tanks should last a few days ....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Took the next step towards completing my solar back-up power system. Purchased some aluminum c-channel and hardware to create a frame for the four panels I purchased earlier this year.









Used 5/8 x 1" bolts, lock washers and nuts to attach panels to channel.









I added some holes in the channel to allow me to bundle the power wires neatly.









Once my charger arrives next week, I'll start installing the entire system on/in my house.


----------



## Annie

sideKahr said:


> This N Korea thing has me spooked. I've put a holster belt and mag pouch for the 1911 in the trunk with the GHB. I know a lot of you guys pack long guns, but this is a step up for me.


I know! I don't like it one bit either, sideKahr.


----------



## Smitty901

Over cast, windy very light rain on and off. Out back getting in a little foul weather range range time. Just some hand gun SD type shots couple mags with AR. shooting is a lot different when it is not 75 and a great day type weather.


----------



## paraquack

Just got in an order of 5 gallon bags so I'm Mylar bagging more rice I lost track of in the pantry. 
Still need to buy more beans, tomorrow. My local grocery chain has a 10% off on the first 
Wednesday of the month for seniors. I love it. We do 95% of our shopping then. With the 
freezer, we even buy extra bread and staples. Dairy products are about the only things we 
need to buy weekly. 
Boy when I decide to get out of prepping, I've got a ton of stuff to give the nephew and 
prepper friends, but until then...


----------



## whoppo

Illini Warrior said:


> then you should have the standard 20lb BBQ size propane tank (approx 17 gallons of LP tank) ($20/17 gallons vs $3/1 gallon) - room under the grill for another one as a spare - you need an extension hose/adapter to run the Mr Heater brand heater off the big tanks - they also recommend a screw on filter that Mr Heater also sells ....
> 
> if you take the necessary room preps to conserve heat - a 20 gallon tanks should last a few days ....


 A 20# LP tank actually holds just about 4.7 gallons of fuel. A 1# tank is closer to a quart.
The larger tank is absolutely the way to go.


----------



## tango

Anyone who is not spooked by the Nork thing, ain't paying attention, imo.

When we start to evacuate non military folks from South Korea, and start massing war materials there, things are really gonna be spooky


----------



## Illini Warrior

tango said:


> Anyone who is not spooked by the Nork thing, ain't paying attention, imo.
> 
> When we start to evacuate non military folks from South Korea, and start massing war materials there, things are really gonna be spooky


latest intel - Japan is starting the emergency evac of their 60k citizens living and currently vacationing in South Korea .... there was HIGH level unscheduled Russian VIP flight into North Korea - speculation is that it was the emergency evac of diplomats and consular personnel ....


----------



## Annie

I put back some dehydrated vegetables--two quart jars. Bought more paper goods to stash in the attic. 5 more BBQ butane lighters from the Dollar Store and one of those cheap head lamps they sell there. 3 more containers of coffee from the supermarket.


----------



## Redneck

Just got in two more Baofeng UV-5R V2+ radios.


----------



## sideKahr

In the present unsettled environment, I thought it prudent to retrieve some items that were being held for me by others. Can't say any more than that. 

"If you don't hold it, you don't own it."


----------



## 8301

Smitty901 said:


> Over cast, windy very light rain on and off. Out back getting in a little foul weather range range time. Just some hand gun SD type shots couple mags with AR. shooting is a lot different when it is not 75 and a great day type weather.


Agreed, shooting with rain dripping over the hat and wind gusts rocking your arm is very different from fair weather shooting.


----------



## HochwaldJager

Got 4 Baofeng 82 radios and have know idea how to use them! YET!!! And ordered another 1000 .224 Nosler Armageddon bullets for reloading.


----------



## TG

A neighbour's giant 300 year-old tree fell last night, thankfully no damage to both of our properties, he's now sawing the whole thing into firewood, he's giving me half! Amazing!


----------



## hawgrider

TG said:


> A neighbour's giant 300 year-old tree fell last night, thankfully no damage to both of our properties, he's now sawing the whole thing into firewood, he's giving me half! Amazing!


Any good for smoking wood? what type of tree?


----------



## sideKahr

TG said:


> A neighbour's giant 300 year-old tree fell last night, thankfully no damage to both of our properties, he's now sawing the whole thing into firewood, he's giving me half! Amazing!


Good score! I got this maple down last week, before it fell. I guess that's kind of a prep.


----------



## TG

hawgrider said:


> Any good for smoking wood? what type of tree?


American Maple


----------



## SOCOM42

Changed out 20 gallons of treated gas this morning, one year old this month.

Have 100 gallons stored in USGI and NATO cans for G&G if needed.

The bulk is in 250 gallon tank, rotation on it is continual.

It is there for logging, Jeeps and field kitchen burners.


----------



## Steve40th

SOCOM42 said:


> Changed out 20 gallons of treated gas this morning, one year old this month.
> 
> Have 100 gallons stored in USGI and NATO cans for G&G if needed.
> 
> The bulk is in 250 gallon tank, rotation on it is continual.
> 
> It is there for logging, Jeeps and field kitchen burners.


Do you use ethanol free gas, or just stabil type treatmeant


----------



## hawgrider

TG said:


> American Maple


Very good for smoking and BBQ!


----------



## TG

hawgrider said:


> Very good for smoking and BBQ!


Too bad I never BBQ or smoke lol
Great firewood


----------



## SOCOM42

Steve40th said:


> Do you use ethanol free gas, or just stabil type treatmeant


Stabil, no place to buy avgas nearby. I have found it will, if treated, last two years without noticeable degradation.

I do use a double dosage of Stabil in each can.

I can't tell you how much 80 and 100 octane avgas I have burned, all in airplanes though.


----------



## hawgrider

TG said:


> Too bad I never BBQ or smoke lol
> Great firewood


WHAT????? You don't BBQ???? To the rack with her !!!!


----------



## TG

hawgrider said:


> WHAT????? You don't BBQ???? To the rack with her !!!!


LOL What am I going to BBQ? My diet is mostly raw veggies, fruit, nuts, seeds and occasional veg stew or soup. I eat meat and fish just a handful times per year.


----------



## hawgrider

TG said:


> LOL What am I going to BBQ? My diet is mostly raw veggies, fruit, nuts, seeds and occasional veg stew or soup. I eat meat and fish just a handful times per year.


Your missing out!


----------



## A Watchman

TG said:


> Too bad I never BBQ or smoke lol
> Great firewood


Ladies and Gentlemen .... we have another NO Pass grade recipient on the official Texan residency exam!


----------



## TG

hawgrider said:


> Your missing out!


I enjoy a nice BBQ once or twice per year when my friends have a fresh deer or freshly caught fish. I don't touch meat or fish from grocery stores and definitely never feel like I'm depriving myself.


----------



## TG

A Watchman said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen .... we have another NO Pass grade recipient on the official Texan residency exam!


Texas is too hot for me, I need changing seasons.. cool Summers and nice cool Winters.


----------



## Redneck

A Watchman said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen .... we have another NO Pass grade recipient on the official Texan residency exam!


She failed the immigration requirement for Mississippi too. She is too skinny and speaks too good English to be a Mississippian anyway.


----------



## TG

I can't imagine not being able to walk through a Winter forest, the snow is sparkling like crazy in sunshine or moonlight, the snow is crunching under my boots, the air is crisp, the evergreens have a strong Winter scent, you just want to breathe deeply. I'd die in Texas if I stay longer than a month 
BUT! I definitely plan on visiting more Southern states


----------



## Redneck

TG said:


> I can't imagine not being able to walk through a Winter forest, the snow is sparkling like crazy in sunshine or moonlight, the snow is crunching under my boots, the air is crisp, the evergreens have a strong Winter scent, you just want to breathe deeply. I'd die in Texas if I stay longer than a month
> BUT! I definitely plan on visiting more Southern states


I had all the winter wonderland shit I could handle when I was stationed in Minot, ND. You northern folks can keep the snow drifts taller than me & the high winter winds that will blow your car off of roads covered in black ice. I don't miss the lovely frostbite from -60 windchill either. I'll take our high heat over your frigid winters any day of the week.

I can still remember ice sickles hanging from the ceiling of our dining room, up next to the outside wall. Inside the friggin' house!


----------



## sideKahr

It's not an either-or decision. Here in the Ohio Valley we have little snow, decent winters, and mild summers. If you can get past the incessant democratic taxes.


----------



## TG

I'm not ready to say goodbye to Winter, I can't even imagine  
I live amongst wimps here in Toronto, everyone starts whining and crying as soon as they see a read Maple leaf fall to the ground at the end of September, then it's MONTHS of moaning about the cold, I can't deal with all the complaining lol


----------



## White Shadow

I got my very first ever box of 22LR in today. 1,000 rounds to feed to the Savage bolt action rifle I bought.


----------



## maine_rm

TG said:


> I can't imagine not being able to walk through a Winter forest, the snow is sparkling like crazy in sunshine or moonlight, the snow is crunching under my boots, the air is crisp, the evergreens have a strong Winter scent, you just want to breathe deeply. I'd die in Texas if I stay longer than a month
> BUT! I definitely plan on visiting more Southern states


So you live in maine too!!


----------



## Illini Warrior

White Shadow said:


> I got my very first ever box of 22LR in today. 1,000 rounds to feed to the Savage bolt action rifle I bought.


get a chance buy a ''working'' 22cal handgun - if nothing else a $100 sixgun - lots of need for a cheap & quiet if necessary bullet ....


----------



## Slippy

No adding to my preps today...

Rather I will be subtracting at least 200-300 rounds from my stores! 

(Mrs Slippy put her extremely sexy foot down and mandated that I buy another safe in order to get the ammo that I am storing in our laundry room closet relocated to the new safe...:vs_wave:...nag nag nag)


----------



## A Watchman

Slippy said:


> No adding to my preps today...
> 
> Rather I will be subtracting at least 200-300 rounds from my stores!
> 
> (Mrs Slippy put her extremely sexy foot down and mandated that I buy another safe in order to get the ammo that I am storing in our laundry room closet relocated to the new safe...:vs_wave:...nag nag nag)


Attaboy Slip! Way to work the system. We wont tell on ya, huh?


----------



## Prepared One

I just received ordered supplies for one more blow out kit. I have one that goes with my range bag and one here at the house but I am adding one to the truck as well. Added 5.56 and 9mm plus I am going to pick up a nice leather holster so the 38 will be nice and comfy. No range time this week. To many honey-do's to do. As soon as I knock one off the list it seems my darling wife adds 3. What the hell is up with that! :boxing:


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> No adding to my preps today...
> 
> Rather I will be subtracting at least 200-300 rounds from my stores!
> 
> (Mrs Slippy put her extremely sexy foot down and mandated that I buy another safe in order to get the ammo that I am storing in our laundry room closet relocated to the new safe...:vs_wave:...nag nag nag)


This is what I would call " The Art of the Deal " :vs_smile:


----------



## tango

My time has been dedicated to prepping for Irma.


----------



## paraquack

While was Mylar bagging some rice and other stuff, I managed to drop a bag of rice where it went unnoticed for a couple of days. Finally became aware of the problem when out dog had the Hersey squirts with crispies. I cleaned up the mess and the rice bag disaster. Since the dog was full of rice, I wanted to bag the dog in Mylar but the wife wouldn't here of it.


----------



## phrogman

tango said:


> My time has been dedicated to prepping for Irma.


Same here. I added a generator to my preps yesterday.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## yooper_sjd

put away another 1k of 7.62x39


----------



## Robie

Writing the check tomorrow for one of these.

Two reasons....I think it's cool and...he was an Army Ranger who served my country.


----------



## charito

Re-organizing now that we added another shelf for easy rotation. Waiting for aquatabs and life straw that were ordered.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Drug my solar panels out on to my deck, along with my new charger and a battery. Hooked it all up just to see if it works.









With the panels just flat on the deck, they were oriented to the sun about the same as if it was Dec 21 and they were on my roof. I was quite pleased and surprised I was getting this kind out output from it all.

So, I'm saving my egg money to get a 4kw PSW inverter and a second gel battery. In the meantime, I'll be mounting the panels on the roof and installing a raceway down into my utility room next to the electrical panel. Hopefully, I'll have it all wired up by the time the snow flies.


----------



## sideKahr

I was inspired by the pancake batter thread, so I emptied the grocery store's shelves of the stuff. I got some strange looks.


----------



## paraquack

phrogman said:


> Same here. I added a generator to my preps yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Pictures and description please.


----------



## Annie

Robie said:


> Writing the check tomorrow for one of these.
> 
> Two reasons....I think it's cool and...he was an Army Ranger who served my country.


I think the prices are very reasonable considering the labor that goes into all his stuff. Looks like really good quality.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Had a good progress day as far as preps go. Spent a few hours this afternoon finishing up clearing out part of an old vineyard by my house. It is where I will be installing a solar array in the next month or so. I am grid tied, but plan on installing a system of sufficient size to run two houses my shop, barn and a large irrigation pump. I also picked up my new rifle, a Ruger American in .257 Roberts. I hope to get it scoped up by tomorrow night so I can take it out deer hunting this weekend.


----------



## phrogman

paraquack said:


> Pictures and description please.


It was a Powermate 6000 watt, gas engine from Home Depot. I took it back today since I didn't use it and I'm planning to get something better, maybe a Honda. It was a last minute buy because of the inbound hurricane and I didn't get a chance to shop around. I'm now back in the market for one and will hopefully have it before the next scare.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie

sideKahr said:


> I was inspired by the pancake batter thread, so I emptied the grocery store's shelves of the stuff. I got some strange looks.


Link? :tango_face_smile: Last time I bought a case of something on sale the lady behind me in line asked if I volunteered at the soup kitchen. I was like,_ "Well, sort of...."_


----------



## sideKahr

Annie said:


> Link? :tango_face_smile: Last time I bought a case of something on sale the lady behind me in line asked if I volunteered at the soup kitchen. I was like,_ "Well, sort of...."_


My standard answer when someone remarks is, "I shop for my neighbors." It's not a complete lie; I occasionally do shop for one of my neighbors.


----------



## Deebo

With the Mormon population here, and people living "in the sticks" its not uncommon to see people push/pull two shopping carts full of case items to checkout.
My only prep was the wife, making another batch of jam, up to 20 flavors now.


----------



## paraquack

phrogman said:


> It was a Powermate 6000 watt, gas engine from Home Depot. I took it back today since I didn't use it and I'm planning to get something better, maybe a Honda. It was a last minute buy because of the inbound hurricane and I didn't get a chance to shop around. I'm now back in the market for one and will hopefully have it before the next scare.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Keep us inform. I'm doing a lot of serious thoughts about a generator and could use any personal thoughts on a unit.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I took the day off so I could continue building my solar back-up power system. Todays' project; Get the roof work done. (I mounted the solar panels earlier in the week.)

I started by locating where, in my utility room and next to my electrical panel, I want to install the charger, inverter and batteries. I probed the ceiling on that wall and found I was clear of any rafters. I cut a round hole in the ceiling and drilled up through my roof. From up top, I drilled a 2¼" hole for a short piece of 2" EMT I had. I then cut back the shingles to set in a proper roof flashing.









I then routed the solar panels' cables through the weatherhead and down the conduit into my utility room. Before I capped off the weatherhead, I stuffed it full of the Pink Panther stuff to halt the flow of warm air as well as keep bees and wasps from making nests in it.









Screw on the cap, and I'm almost done on the roof. I will still need to tidy up the cables and secure them down so they don't blow around in the wind or get pulled by heavy snow.









But since it's started to rain now, I'll hold off on that until the day I go up and do my biannual roof check to make sure it's ready for winter.

Now............ to install the 12x12x4" junction box I'll use to tie all the cables together. For now, they will simply be landed on a terminal strip and I can simply rearrange the wires so I can run the panels as all series, all parallel, or series/parallel as I wish. My long-term plan is to install switches that will allows me to change the wiring simply by flipping switches.

MPPT charger and one battery is on-hand. A 4000w-run PSW inverter should arrive next week. Down to the Batteries & Bulbs store to buy a second battery (plan has always been to have 24v to the inverter) and I'll be down to sundry items to get it all hooked up.

This is NOT a grid tie system. However, I know how to make it into one with some relays. Don't ask me how. I don't want to try to tell anyone how to do this and they misunderstand the concept and fry their inverter. So I don't want that liability. 

But if you think about it long enough, you can figure out how to do this with 3PDT relays, like an Allen Bradley 700-HB33A1. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Smitty901

End of September is almost here. Because of a trip started winter pres yesterday. Close down the pool a bit early Check snow fencing have it ready to go up. Stack up easy to get at wood for emergence.


----------



## Annie

Smitty901 said:


> End of September is almost here. Because of a trip started winter pres yesterday. Close down the pool a bit early Check snow fencing have it ready to go up. Stack up easy to get at wood for emergence.


:vs_sob::vs_sob::vs_sob: Ahh, I know! Summer will come again, it's just so hard saying goodbye for now--at least for me.


----------



## 8301

I missed the hurricane because I was down in Mexico for vacation but I did grab some really useful preps such as Zpac and other non-penicillin based antibiotics, steroids, and muscle relaxers; all of which I'm printing up dosage information for and tossing in the freezer to join my existing "fish" antibiotic stores.

My boy stayed at the house and because we had the solar system we were the only people in the area with lights and un-melted ice cream when we got home. Grid power is now back on after 4 days of no grid but as many of you know this house is 90% solar so my boy didn't even realize the power was out until a neighbor swung by and asked him how the house was fully lit up.


----------



## Annie

Costco haul today. other than some extended pantry food items I found these "little hotties" hand warmers and "little hotties" feet warmer packs. Hope they work out.. They look like a super good idea for the car and go bags this fall.

https://www.amazon.com/Little-Hotties-Hand-Warmer-10-Pack/dp/B01MYDYJ2I

https://www.amazon.com/Little-Hotti...0&sr=1-1&keywords=little+hotties+feet+warmers


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Things have been so busy I haven't even been able to get on except for a quick comment here and there. Been working on my commo section. FRS/GMRS and CB radios. I have been downloading a lot of communications information. I was pretty pissed earlier my cat nocked over my stack of papers on communication related information. Afterwards she threw up all over the paperwork. Luckily most were in document protectors and were saved. The few like the world map timelines were a total loss. 

Something else I am doing is building a power source or what ever you call it. I want something to run CB radios in the field away from a vehicle so I am building a box with a small deep cycle in it with 12v cigarette light power points, USB plugs, volt meter, exterior panel mount for incoming power, small solar charge controller, 10 blade fuse block. I ordered most of the stuff directly from China to help keep the costs down. The thing that sucks is the shipping wait.


----------



## 7515

Auto parts store was discontinuing Quaker State full synthetic from their inventory 
I got two gallon jugs for 8.50 each. 
Syn oil = gun lube.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

My wife finished up canning pickle relish, tomatoes and salsa. I took my son out deer hunting and we got a nice 4 point blacktail buck. Winters looking better!


----------



## Annie

I just went and bought a second canner because it's going to be so much better to have two canners going at one time. The whole canning process is time consuming, so now I can get twice as much done in one canning session. Woohoo!!!

Also, the plumbers are replacing pipes in our home, so no running water here at all. We got to try out the "luggable loo" porta-potty. Works like a charm! Hah!


----------



## Mereel Kestan

Just getting smarter. I am thinking about taking some first aid and med courses next semester if possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosierboy

I ordered the electronic library from Materiel General.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I picked up a Browning 1911 A1 compact .22 today. No real practical value as a pepper item, but I'm a 1911 platform fan and it will be fun to train my son to shoot. Preps wise, I bought a pallet of cement bags and several hundred feet of 1 1/2" schedule 40 pipe to begin the bases for my solar arrays. I hope to get a good start cutting the pipe and getting them cemented in the ground this weekend.


----------



## 8301

Go2ndAmend said:


> Preps wise, I bought a pallet of cement bags and several hundred feet of 1 1/2" schedule 40 pipe to begin the bases for my solar arrays. I hope to get a good start cutting the pipe and getting them cemented in the ground this weekend.


Tell us about the solar array, panel strings, controller ect.


----------



## HochwaldJager

Stopped reading TGus post and put that time to vacuum sealing rice!


----------



## stevekozak

MaterielGeneral said:


> Things have been so busy I haven't even been able to get on except for a quick comment here and there. Been working on my commo section. FRS/GMRS and CB radios. I have been downloading a lot of communications information. I was pretty pissed earlier my cat nocked over my stack of papers on communication related information. Afterwards she threw up all over the paperwork. Luckily most were in document protectors and were saved. The few like the world map timelines were a total loss.
> 
> Something else I am doing is building a power source or what ever you call it. I want something to run CB radios in the field away from a vehicle so I am building a box with a small deep cycle in it with 12v cigarette light power points, USB plugs, volt meter, exterior panel mount for incoming power, small solar charge controller, 10 blade fuse block. I ordered most of the stuff directly from China to help keep the costs down. The thing that sucks is the shipping wait.


A good prepper would just eat the cat! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## MaterielGeneral

stevekozak said:


> A good prepper would just eat the cat! :tango_face_grin:


She is old. She would be tough.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior

HochwaldJager said:


> Stopped reading TGus post and put that time to vacuum sealing rice!


how'd that humidity problem resolve with those LTS bucket foods?


----------



## Prepared One

I have some rice to get into mylar and will add some ammo this weekend. Add some more can goods. Also received a new stock for one of my AR's. ( Decided the one that came with it was to heavy and bulky ) Going to put some time in at the range and add some more Propane as well. May pick up another 55 gallon drum for water storage and look at my filtration preps. Time may become a factor soon.


----------



## HochwaldJager

Illini Warrior said:


> how'd that humidity problem resolve with those LTS bucket foods?


Illini,

Worked out pretty well to be honest. Like I stated I air dried them and then resealed the bags using 4x2000cc absorbers. So far all the buckets sealed but one thing I did notice is I needed more buckets to store the rice??? I'm sure it had to do with the rice taking in some of the moisture and swelling but I don't think it will make that much of a difference. I moved these buckets to front of the rotation line and removed them from the 100% stock. Found some of my canned meats bulging as well. They went to the dog food line!


----------



## yooper_sjd

HochwaldJager said:


> Stopped reading TGus post and put that time to vacuum sealing rice!


I finished reading 2 posts started by him. Now I need to run into town and buy a case of Motrin for the rest of the upcoming troll responses. Might be enough Motrin left over for the upcoming end of the world tomarrow.


----------



## Mochamorning

Started cooking from scratch again. No more eating out. Also, cleaning out the garage to get it organized.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Started doing the final, permanent wiring of my solar back-up power system. Pulled out out all the temporary wiring and did 'er up right.









Redid the temp wiring from the panels to the charger, and from the charger to the batteries. Also installed the temp sensor. Tidied it all up with split loom.

Tomorrow: Add the kitchen circuit that runs my fridge and freezer to my DIY transfer system (Please don't ask). Then wire the inverter output to it all. When that's done, I'll be down to waiting for my second deep-cycle battery to arrive next week (inverter was ordered as 24v input). All the high-capacity cabling is in place, so that will be a breeze to add.

Then.... it'll be time to charge it all up and.................. start testing it. Baby steps are first. Let it run the furnace or fridge/freezer for an evening. Then a day. Then 2 or 3 days. Hopefully I can toggle the loads and glean 4-5 days of usable output, even without what charging I manage to get during the day. I hope to get enough consecutive days off from work around the winter solstice (and even with some cloudy days) to really give it a proper acid test. Take the fridge, furnace and freezer offline and disconnect the charging side and see how long I can go.

If I don't have the capacity I'm looking for, I can always parallel more batteries in.


----------



## kenny67

I joined this forum. Looking at new ideas.


----------



## SGG

Picked these up for $20 total. Tent is smallish but brand new. A better option than the tarp I have


----------



## Back Pack Hack

SGG said:


> Picked these up for $20. 10th is smallish but brand new. A better option than the tarp I have


So Sixty bucks? $20 for the pack, 20 for the tent and 20 for the cat?


----------



## White Shadow

Back Pack Hack said:


> So Sixty bucks? $20 for the pack, 20 for the tent and 20 for the cat?


Seriously overpaid for the cat. You can usually get those things for free.


----------



## SGG

Back Pack Hack said:


> So Sixty bucks? $20 for the pack, 20 for the tent and 20 for the cat?





White Shadow said:


> Seriously overpaid for the cat. You can usually get those things for free.


Hell I'll give each one of you $20 to take her


----------



## White Shadow

My wife nixed my plans to build a back yard trebuchet so I don't have a use for a cat. Thanks anyways.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

White Shadow said:


> Seriously overpaid for the cat. You can usually get those things for free.


There is no such thing as a free cat. Litter box, litter, food, water, catnip, toys, vets' snipping & injections, carpeted tower....................


----------



## SGG

This was a random street kitten that chose me and I've had her for around 10 years I think, she's not going anywhere. But when she dies I'm not getting another


----------



## 7515

Bought lettuce, cabbage, and onion sets for the garden.


----------



## Slippy

White Shadow said:


> Seriously overpaid for the cat...


Oh, I assure you, I have paid LOTS OF MONEY for some cat over my life. :tango_face_wink:

I'd hate to calculate it...lain:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Scored another four 7-gallon jugs from behind the local chinese restaurant. They go through cooking oil like there's no tomorrow. Bring 'em home, clean 'em out with lots of soapy water, a final rinse of bleach water and set out to dry.

They're not the sturdiest jugs (not much thicker than a milk jug) but they're small enough to carry easily by hand and........... they're free.

I currently have 12 of them now, with a goal of at least 20. Some of them aren't the nicest looking due to the oil caking on the outside, so once I get 20 I'll start tossing out some of the more grodie-looking ones. A few I'll keep around the house, but most will be tucked away in my storage unit nearby.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Been really busy the last month+ Been working on my commo section with gaining knowledge and adding that to the electronic library.* Gaining CB radios and other components.* This is in addition to my FRS/GMRS radios.* A while back I got these file folders with six pages/tabs at a discount to use for medical files.* I didn't have enough and on eBay they are like $15.00 so I waited.* I was at the local discount store and they had these files but legal size for .10 a file.* I bought 10 of them and then cut them down to regular paper size.* Big time $ savings.* Got an Army intermediate sleeping bag for $3.00* Got a crap load of medical books and like 5 years worth of Backwoods home Magazine for a few dollars at the auction.* Today at a yard sale I got a stainless steel bed pan for $3.oo and yes I sanitized in bleach and washed it.* There was actually a lot more good deals but memory is screwing me right now.

I am in the process of building a power box more for commo in the field but really it is an all purpose power box.* Using a small deep cycle batter and* 12v outlet, USB outlet, a 12v outlet, USB and power meter set.* I got a used Peak 800 watts inverter, a solar power controller for recharging the battery.* Almost everything came or is coming from China.* Ordering direct is a lot cheaper that state side for the exact same thing.* If its China made to begin with I hold no loyalty.* If I can find US made if it is some what close then I try to order US.

Try pricing what I am building.* It is seriously stupid priced.


----------



## 6811

Broke down and bought another suppressor. Hunterstown 9mm...


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Back Pack Hack said:


> So Sixty bucks? $20 for the pack, 20 for the tent and 20 for the cat?


Not bad, those old packs might not be state of the art but they work. I bought one earlier this summer for around$6.00 not as good shape as yours but I think it's going to be a good cache addition.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8301

Finally completed printing out dosing, uses, side effects, and useful information from the med stockpile we've amassed over the last few years and stored in the freezer. Included are notes on long term storage of pharmaceuticals written by the US Army and notes from "Dr. Bones". 

Nothing on the FDA class 3 list (narcotics) but while we've managed quite a stockpile of "fish antibiotics" we've also managed several other meds such as Flexril, anti-inflammatory, nausea, and blood pressure meds. Bottom line is I think we've got a reasonable supply of stuff and some we probably never have a need for but useful items for neighbors in need or trade if things "go south". 

We always only use what a Dr. prescribes but if things did get bad we'd have some potentially lifesaving meds stored away.

Our medical knowledge is very limited so if ever needed I hope the 2 RN's in the area can advise us on safe and proper usages beyond the literature we now have.


----------



## ghostman

ammo plus a new hat


----------



## 8301

hat plus new ammo


----------



## Go2ndAmend

The kids and I washed and fueled all the tractors. We're getting ready for the grape harvest next week. I helped my dad clean up some tree trimmings at his place and the wife canned some apples and pears. A great family day all the way around.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Added four USB charging ports to my solar back-up power system.









Instant access to recharging phones, devices, tablets, flashlights etc.


----------



## yooper_sjd

cast, powder coated and resized another 300 9mm bullets to reloading. looking for more 9mm ctgs, think I may have scored 1000+ for free. Will find out tomarrow or friday


----------



## Back Pack Hack

My second deep-cycle battery for my solar back-up power system arrived! :vs_bananasplit:









Hooked it up late this afternoon and let the charger have at it. Turned on the inverter and checked it for proper function. Works just fine! Will wait for the battery to charge up before I test it on an actual load.


----------



## 8301

yooper_sjd said:


> cast, powder coated and resized another 300 9mm bullets to reloading. looking for more 9mm ctgs, think I may have scored 1000+ for free. Will find out tomarrow or friday


powder coated bullets? when I think of powder coating I think of a painting process. What is powder coating for a bullet?


----------



## 8301

Looks nice and clean but that's a lot of inverter for two batteries, even at 24v. @Back Pack Hack


----------



## Back Pack Hack

John Galt said:


> Looks nice and clean but that's a lot of inverter for two batteries, even at 24v. @*Back Pack Hack*


Extra capacity for expansion. Didn't want to start with a 1000w then buy 2000w then 3000w........


----------



## yooper_sjd

John Galt said:


> powder coated bullets? when I think of powder coating I think of a painting process. What is powder coating for a bullet?


First, it allows you to drive your lead bullets pretty much as hard as you want (within max pressure of course) with zero leading. In other words, by powder coating, I can get my cast lead bullets to jacketed velocity without lead fouling my barrel. I get my lead from free sources, so it keeps my shooting cost down by reloading my own. Out of a pound of gun powder i can get almost 2000 rds for 9x18 Mak, only expensive component is the primer. I enjoy casting, gets me away from a nagging wife (which I find the most beneficial)

Second, it doesn't gum up my dies like the tumble (Alox) (or home mixed bullet lube) stuff does. This is especially a big deal for re-loaders who seat and crimp in the same operation. And the bullet lube builds up in the dies slowly reducing OAL. I still have some Alox for bullet lube, but won't use it as lube anymore, I use it to flux my lead when smelting.

Third, I can get a lb of Powder coating powder from Harbor Freight for $5.00, I still have 3/4 of a lb, and have coated over 1500 rds of various calibers already.

So in essence Sir, I am reloading the cheapest I can for shooting addiction.


----------



## charito

A bag of Calrose rice. Followed recipe cooking conjee (like a porridge but made with rice). Will bag the rest.


----------



## paraquack

Purchased a dozen more cans of Spam (I like the four packs), and 12 pounds of rice to put up this weekend.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Today was the day for me to find out if my DIY solar back-up system actually works.

It was time to try it out, subject my design to the acid test and put my money on the line. The batteries were charged and all the wiring in place. So............ the inverter was turned on and the switch on the Magic Box was flipped. A little click of the relay inside, and.......... the fridge and freezer were still on. And the fridge's compressor continued to run. Can't test the furnace because it's perfect weather right now so it's not needed. But _the system works as planned_. Time to do the Happy Dance! :vs_rocking_banana:

I tried to run the microwave as well (same circuit as fridge) but the inverter started beeping for Low Voltage. But running the nuke machine will be reserved for extreme cases. The fridge, freezer and furnace get top priority. Now to test the system to see how long it will supply power.


----------



## RJAMES

Welcomed the first of the fall calves being born today. Expecting 3 this fall and hoping for 3 in the spring. Nothing like seeing pastures with green grass still growing in Late September , moister in the ground, ponds full and cattle fat. As long as the sun shines and the rains come we got beef to eat. still have tomatoes setting fruit along with peppers , egg plant and squash. 

I need to start picking apples and drying them tomorrow. 

Cooked up a nice roast in the dutch oven with some vegetables for dinner tonight. Used some downed branches I had collected to get up a bed of coals put it on then went and got some other work done . Mainly changing oil , lubing / greasing, cleaning or replacing fuel, oil and air filters , flushing radiators and rotating fuel on the tractor, generators and vehicles .


----------



## Redneck

RJAMES said:


> I need to start picking apples and drying them tomorrow.


What varieties do you grow? They no spray? You ever make applesauce as opposed to drying. I really like my applesauce and it is easy with the Kitchenaid attachment.


----------



## Kauboy

Picked up 2 more mags for the AR, and 60rds to fill them. 62gr Winchester green tips.

I can't recall if I've mentioned it before, but we finally finished our back fence rebuild. The wife was a bit skeptical at the idea of a 7ft "prison wall" around our place, but she loves it now that it's up. It gives great protection for my kids to play in the backyard, keeps prying eyes from looking in the house, now fully encloses all bedroom windows as well as the exterior mounted circuit breaker panel, and hides my rain catchment system from any who may give it funny looks. I was able to include a full 12ft wide double gate that I can drive my truck through. This was SOLELY thought up as a way for me to load the truck during a SHTF event in order to get to my folk's place just outside of town, without the neighbors getting an eyeful at all my gear/supplies. I sold it to the wife with the idea that it makes it easier to haul things in and out of the backyard, but she knows me too well, and figured out the real reason pretty quickly. It turned out great!
Only thing left is to pick a color to seal it with. We love the cedar look, but it's a bit too bright to blend with the surroundings, which is what I'd really like.


----------



## RJAMES

The apple tree (full size) that was here has a soft green/ yellow colored apple that is very soft and is ripe in July . It makes an excellent sauce with little processing needed. No idea what variety it might be . My neighbors like it a lot as it produces more than I could ever use even with feeding a lot of these apples to livestock. 

Forgotten the other varieties dwarf trees planted since we moved here. Those kitchenaids with attachments are nice. Still built near Greenville Ohio not to far from where I grew up. Great product and worth the investment. The family likes the apple chips as well as fresh apples .


----------



## 8301

Kauboy said:


> Only thing left is to pick a color to seal it with. We love the cedar look, but it's a bit too bright to blend with the surroundings, which is what I'd really like.


Depending on the type of wood you used in the fence I like Eco-Wood Treatment (ebay or Amazon). It never needs to be applied and is very easy to apply with a garden sprayer.


----------



## Kauboy

Stopped by the local Harbor Freight to pick up a cheap 50" guide clamp for cutting wide panels.

While I was there, I noticed they had steel .50cal ammo cans on for $12. The gasket looks different from another I have, but it looked well made.
Also picked up a folding 5w solar setup that outputs 5vdc to a USB port for charging small devices. Used my "20% off any one item" coupon and got it for just $30.
Thinking about keeping it in the truck for an extra charging option away from home.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Kauboy said:


> Stopped by the local Harbor Freight to pick up a cheap 50" guide clamp for cutting wide panels.
> 
> While I was there, I noticed they had steel .50cal ammo cans on for $12. The gasket looks different from another I have, but it looked well made.
> Also picked up a folding 5w solar setup that outputs 5vdc to a USB port for charging small devices. Used my "20% off any one item" coupon and got it for just $30.
> Thinking about keeping it in the truck for an extra charging option away from home.


those small solar arrays are good for keeping a trickle charge backfeeding to the battery during a long term parking lot stay ....


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Check out Menards. They have a .50cal and a .30cal for $12.99 part of the cheaper price is a rebate. That is a sucky thing with Menards everything is a rebate.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior

MaterielGeneral said:


> Check out Menards. They have a .50cal and a .30cal for $12.99 part of the cheaper price is a rebate. That is a sucky thing with Menards everything is a rebate.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


with Menards it's not a manufacturer's rebate compared to the usual store sales - it's usually in-store credit - no expiration - it's really a rolling credit line you can use to buy more sale items ....

only thing I'd like to see is a on-line submittal process - sending in paperwork thru snail mail is a bust ...


----------



## 6811

Got me a DPMS AR10. And a 9mm can. It's like a retirement planning gift to myself.


----------



## Steve40th

6811 said:


> Got me a DPMS AR10. And a 9mm can. It's like a retirement planning gift to myself.


Pics or it did not happen, video at range is even better...


----------



## tango

Harbor freight sell a battery minder plus for $30.00, on sale, regular $40.00, that charges and then maintains the charge.


----------



## Tired_Yeti

Probably sounds silly...at least at first.

But one of my preps was to make sure we were completely caught up on all the laundry and dishes. Yup. Housekeeping. It's actually pretty important when you think about it. When Hurricane Harvey was coming in on us, about the day before it hit us, I mentioned to my wife that we want to get ALL the laundry and dishes done---because a disaster generates enough filth by itself. You don't need to go INTO a crisis with a sink full of dirty dishes and a floor full of dirty laundry. Once you lose utilities, maintaining sanitation becomes MUCH harder. Keeping your stuff clean and put where it belongs makes bugging in or bugging out much faster.

_"The more you know, the less you carry. The less you know, the more you carry." - Mors Kochanski_


----------



## 6811

Steve40th said:


> Pics or it did not happen, video at range is even better...


I just ordered the rifle 2 hours ago. The can will take atleast 7 months.


----------



## 8301

Dated the entire Dallas Cheerleader squad (with congenial permissions) last week. Trying to build my own SHTF group and saw it as the most pleasurable way. But it's a good thing I'm now out of Viagra.... I need a rest...:vs_closedeyes:

Once a King, always a King,
but once a knight is enough for any man!


----------



## HochwaldJager

Got two new toys. Two G22's Gen 4s


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Even though I plan on bugging in, replaced u-joints in 88 chev p/u 4X4. Only keep liability ins on it now, its my "got to get there" truck. By its age also replaced heater hoses, surpentine belt replaced not long ago. Also changed fluids on f & r diffs and trans on 98 jeep, was a busy day.


----------



## 6811

Tired_Yeti said:


> Probably sounds silly...at least at first.
> 
> But one of my preps was to make sure we were completely caught up on all the laundry and dishes. Yup. Housekeeping. It's actually pretty important when you think about it. When Hurricane Harvey was coming in on us, about the day before it hit us, I mentioned to my wife that we want to get ALL the laundry and dishes done---because a disaster generates enough filth by itself. You don't need to go INTO a crisis with a sink full of dirty dishes and a floor full of dirty laundry. Once you lose utilities, maintaining sanitation becomes MUCH harder. Keeping your stuff clean and put where it belongs makes bugging in or bugging out much faster.
> 
> _"The more you know, the less you carry. The less you know, the more you carry." - Mors Kochanski_


_

Not silly at all. I was in Florida with my folks during Harvey. What you said is spot on._


----------



## paraquack

1skrewsloose said:


> Even though I plan on bugging in, replaced u-joints in 88 chev p/u 4X4. Only keep liability ins on it now, its my "got to get there" truck. By its age also replaced heater hoses, surpentine belt replaced not long ago. Also changed fluids on f & r diffs and trans on 98 jeep, was a busy day.


There will always be some event that may cause you to bug out. I basically (due to health) feel I will bug in but know that I have to be ready to get out of Dodge and have planned accordingly.


----------



## Annie

I've been learning to cook with my pressure cooker and it definitely uses less fuel than conventional methods. I've cook a whole frozen chicken in less than an hour, made pea soup from a hm bone, some rice.... I think it gives the food great flavor. Locks all the flavor into the food.


----------



## SOCOM42

@Annie, they are great to use.

One good thing is food gets cooked through without burning or drying it out.

I do an entire flat of 14 chicken legs in one, then finish them as coated Kentucky Fried.

Took a while to get the timing down as to not overcook in pot.


----------



## Kauboy

I finally solved my ammo can organization.
I mentioned above that I picked up another .50cal can from Harbor Freight, and when I went to organize the stash, I realized I had no idea which box contained which ammo.
So, I got fancy with it. Since I have two 3D printers, the wife had me by the short and curlies when she wanted a Cricut plotter/cutter machine. What could I say?
Well, I finally got a quick lesson in its use and cut me out some purdy red vinyl stickers denoting each caliber I own.
I slapped them on the boxes and did a bit of resorting, and was pickled tink about the result. Yes, pickled tink.
Now I can stack them however I want/need, and will be able to tell just how many I'll need to move to get to the one I want/need, without opening every single one to get there.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Since it's been a week after getting the second battery for my solar back-up power system, an update: I let the charger top it off for a couple days and tested it all out.

After making sure it functioned as designed, I switched my fridge and freezer over to the inverter last Thursday night around 6:00 PM. I let them run as normal. The batteries held out until 7:30 the next morning. I didn't think that was too bad given both the fridge and freezer were cycling on and off as usual all night. At 13½ hours, the low-voltage alarm started in (set to 12.25 volts), I switched them back to utility power and am now gauging how long it will take the solar panels to charge the batteries back up. As of tonight, they are back up to 25 volts (85% charge). This is even with several cloudy days including one very rainy day where the solar panels were lucky to reach a 30 volt output. The charger needs 36v continuously to charge 24v batts.

Hopefully, by Friday (one full week after discharge), they'll be back up to 95-100%. Then to repeat the test. Only the next test will be quite different. 

First, I'll just shut the breaker off and let them sit without power for a few hours. This is to simulate a power outage when I'm not home. I will then turn down the stats in both as far as they will go. I'll then turn on the inverter and switch them over. Once the stats turn both of them off, I'll shut the inverter off and monitor the internal temps of the fridge and freezer with a pair of cheap wired indoor-outdoor thermometers with the probes snaked past the door seals. Once they start to get 'too warm', the inverter will be turned back on and they will be allowed to run until they shut off again.

My hope is to stretch this manual cycling out to where I can get 3 days out of the batteries. I've had short-term power outages of 6-10 hours before and if I don't open either one, things inside are just fine after power is restored.


----------



## spork

Kauboy said:


> I finally solved my ammo can organization.
> I mentioned above that I picked up another .50cal can from Harbor Freight, and when I went to organize the stash, I realized I had no idea which box contained which ammo.
> So, I got fancy with it. Since I have two 3D printers, the wife had me by the short and curlies when she wanted a Cricut plotter/cutter machine. What could I say?
> Well, I finally got a quick lesson in its use and cut me out some purdy red vinyl stickers denoting each caliber I own.
> I slapped them on the boxes and did a bit of resorting, and was pickled tink about the result. Yes, pickled tink.
> Now I can stack them however I want/need, and will be able to tell just how many I'll need to move to get to the one I want/need, without opening every single one to get there.


I had the same problem, and instead of using the cricut machine I bought @Mrs. Spork I used masking tape. Not as neat, but did the job. I marked caliber and # of rounds.


----------



## 8301

I just used a black sharpie to mark the cans,,, guess I'm too lazy to print out pretty labels.


----------



## Kauboy

John Galt said:


> I just used a black sharpie to mark the cans,,, guess I'm too lazy to print out pretty labels.


Don't mock my pretty labels. They're *FABULOUS*!


----------



## Slippy

John Galt said:


> I just used a black sharpie to mark the cans,,, guess I'm too lazy to print out pretty labels.





Kauboy said:


> Don't mock my pretty labels. They're *FABULOUS*!


Duct Tape and a Sharpie!

But I digress...

2500 rounds of ammo bought from Lucky Gunner https://www.luckygunner.com/

Arrived yesterday. :vs_clouds:

Yesterday was a good day.


----------



## Steve40th

I leave them in Boxes they came with. If they are in a magazine, its 556 or marked 300BLK


----------



## 8301

Kauboy said:


> Don't mock my pretty labels. They're *FABULOUS*!


I used a label maker to label my solar system breakers, fuses, and lines; does that count?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

John Galt said:


> I just used a black sharpie to mark the cans,,, guess I'm too lazy to print out pretty labels.


Same here. But I don't label them with the contents, I just put a number on them. .22LR is in cans 2 and 3 up to .308 in cans 17 and 18. Then comes the cleaning kit, the range can, safety equipment etc. It's all on an 'index' on the wall next to the cans.


----------



## Annie

I got my handgun permit today, boy it seemed to take forever. So I can go out and purchase my Glock 43 tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I got home at 11AM today. And with no firm plans until Monday, I decided it was time to perform an all-out test of my solar back-up power system. At noon today, I turned off the breaker that powers my fridge and freezer. 2½ hours later, the fridge has warmed up only 3°F and the freezer about 10°. I was planning on turning the inverter on around 3, but it looks like I may be able to delay that about an hour.

When I do that, I'll turn the thermostats for both down as far as they'll go, let them run until the stats turn them off, then turn the inverter off. Monitor the temps in both with a pair of wired indoor-outdoor thermometers to see when I'll need to turn them back on again. 

Hopefully, I'll only need to cycle them on & off 3 or 4 times in 24 hours. I may have to set an alarm for the wee hours of the morning, but that's not a big deal.


----------



## charito

More first aid meds, 7-hour tea candles and.......returning two bags of rice to WalMart. 
I replaced those rice with the brand that I'm used to.

I learned my lesson with rice. It's a good thing I tried one of the bags - they're a new brand and considerably cheaper than those that come from Thailand - otherwise it would've been a real let down. They're supposed to be Jasmine rice - but they're not!
The texture is so awful (tried cooking it with more water, and less water). 
The only way I can describe the texture is it's like cold, cooked rice that's been in the fridge for quite a while.
The one that I opened is now only good for conjee (which I mix with Calrose rice).

Beware of new brands. Try it first before buying a lot of them.


Also, got more Nissin's Cup-O-Noodles. And I have to get more today.
They sell for 2/$1.25 at a dollar store here - but the way with NAFTA, I'm anxious that the price will jack up since these noodles are made in the USA (at least that's what I tell the store manager - since she has to get me some boxes at the back. But it's also true!). She probably suspects I'm prepping, telling me when the next shipment will arrive.

The thing is, the best-before-date isn't that long. The longest ones they have is Aug, 2018 (as of the last time I bought).

Fellow-Canadians, if you've got fave brands coming from the USA, maybe it's a good time to stock up now. 
Prices might go up....or they might not be available later on, depending on NAFTA.


----------



## Mereel Kestan

I got my bug out gear standardized, organized, and lightenized.... For a full winter INCH bag I have 70 pounds. thats with food and water. for a standard bug out bag I think I can get it down to about the weight of my book bag for college. Now I get my minute man gear all squared away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack

Purchased some "1 quart" Mylar bags (8x8 inch) from Amazon for spices and the like. Barely will hold 1 pint, if you want to seal them. Sent them back. 
Re-ordered a 8x10x4 inch "fluted" bag with real aluminum foil on outside, not just a coating. Also have ziplock closure to ease sealing. Hope they are better!


----------



## Tired_Yeti

charito said:


> ...got more Nissin's Cup-O-Noodles. And I have to get more today...


Be cautious about spending much of your precious prepping budget on these since they are nutritionally void. They are empty calories but because the noodles are a high carbohydrate food, they will trigger an insulin spike in your blood stream causing you to become very hungry again in just a short time later.
The flavor packet is the best part of the item because it contains table salt and which is necessary for you.

It's good to store foods that have a long shelf life, but aim for foods that are nutrient dense.

_"The more you know, the less you carry. The less you know, the more you carry." - Mors Kochanski_


----------



## Prepared One

Annie said:


> I got my handgun permit today, boy it seemed to take forever. So I can go out and purchase my Glock 43 tomorrow. Yay!


Good for you @Annie! :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Steve40th

Annie said:


> I got my handgun permit today, boy it seemed to take forever. So I can go out and purchase my Glock 43 tomorrow. Yay!


My sister lives in Runnemede. She needs township permission prior to asking for state permit. Ghey.
Here is SC, my bank account is my permit


----------



## sideKahr

@Annie Did you get your gun?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

sideKahr said:


> @*Annie* Did you get your gun?


You know............. that sounds............ like it should be................................. a movie title...............:laugh:


----------



## Robie

Finally pulled the trigger and bought the Benchmade 940 Osborne. Should be here tomorrow.

Will be my EDC.


----------



## 8301

Robie said:


> Finally pulled the trigger and bought the Benchmade 940 Osborne. Should be here tomorrow.
> 
> Will be my EDC.


Nice...


----------



## 8301

Today I took a few hours to make my house a little more fire resistant. Lots of loading powders and ammo outside the fire resistant safe so I purchased a fairly large steel tool box and put it into an all metal building on the property. I then reorganized my shells both inside and out of the gun safe before moving all the out of the safe flammables to the new box in a much more fire resistant all steel building.

The fires in CA got me thinking about all of the often dry grass around my property and how the local fire department wouldn't be so enthused about fighting a fire with shells popping off inside the house (keep I'm mind that we primarily heat with wood). The all metal building is surrounded by gravel so even more fire protection there.

Doing this also allowed me to count my shells in each caliber and make adjustments which I will cover in the next post.


----------



## 8301

As many of you know I've been a long term proponent of 1000 rnds per battle rifle and 500 rnds per carry pistol not to mention a strong preference for 22lr. But after reading many articles over the years I've gotten to where I suspect more shells in the primary calibers may be useful to "get by for a year or three". This is because while I'm a pretty fair shot (most members of the group are also) accuracy sucks while being shot at. Not to mention the need to shoot regularly to maintain proficiency. 

As mentioned in the previous post today I reorganized my shells and loading supplies. I noticed that our ammo levels had become uneven in rnds per serious rifle with some rifles having more than 1000 rnds and some rifle calibers being a little under. So in an effort to balance our load out I traveled to several gun stores today and bumped up the number of rnds per rifle to well over 1000.


----------



## Annie

sideKahr said:


> @Annie Did you get your gun?


Annie got her gun. :tango_face_smile: A Glock 43. Hubs got a Mossberg 500. Paid for and cleared and waiting for us to pick them up. Prolly tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## tango

You will like the 43


----------



## Annie

tango said:


> You will like the 43


:tango_face_smile: Thanks.


----------



## charito

Tired_Yeti said:


> Be cautious about spending much of your precious prepping budget on these since they are nutritionally void. They are empty calories but because the noodles are a high carbohydrate food, they will trigger an insulin spike in your blood stream causing you to become very hungry again in just a short time later.
> The flavor packet is the best part of the item because it contains table salt and which is necessary for you.
> 
> It's good to store foods that have a long shelf life, but aim for foods that are nutrient dense.
> 
> _"The more you know, the less you carry. The less you know, the more you carry." - Mors Kochanski_


_

Just to clarify about the Nissin's cup-o-noodles. They aren't like the 3-minutes ramen noodles that come in a pack - these ones come in a cup and the seasonings are already mixed in. You simply add hot water.
I used to eat this Nissin brand for lunch at work practically everyday, in my younger years.

As for nutrition, each Nissin cup gives:
290 calories
7 g protein
3 g fibers
11 g fat
0 trans fat
0 mg cholesterol
1100 mg sodium (46%)
41 g carbohydrates
2% vitamin A
2% vitamin C
2% calcium
20% iron

The sodium content is very high, though. It's important to plan the daily meals to lessen our sodium intake. 
I figure no matter how healthy we are - our health will suffer in no time at all if we don't plan about the meals.

That's the main reason I buy lots of rolled oats. Imho, oats is the most practical to stock up on.
It's well-rounded nutrition-wise, it's filling, you can eliminate salt (just have cinnamon, honey or sugar and/or powdered milk), it's good for long storage, and it can be eaten without cooking (just soak overnight).

Cinnamon has a lot of possible health benefits too.









*Cinnamon: Health Benefits, Nutritional Informat*ion

Click to expand...

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/266069.php_


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I decided just numbering my ammo cans wasn't enough. It's fine when I'm home and I have my 'index' to refer to. But I can't remember them all when I'm out on the range. So a trip to Home Depot for a set of stencils and a rattle-can of white paint was in order.


----------



## RJAMES

I upgraded my septic system yesterday . Replaced an older aging tank with a new tank that is 3 times bigger. It has a pump chamber that I am not using but may need in the future . The tank was a 500 gallon from 1968 this one is 1500 gallon with the pump chamber if I should have to pump to a new lateral field . 

The original house was only 900 sf. With my additions I now have 5 bedrooms and a couple campers hooked to the system . When I have a lot of people visiting which is most of the time my system was too small. 

I also picked up a new chain saw they had it on sale when I went to buy grass seed to seed where the new tank is . It was $75 off I don't "need" it but I got a spare now.


----------



## Smitty901

Range time. Mounted a 3x9x40 Dead hold BDC scope on one of the new AR's zeroed it and punched holes in paper. Then Mounted a 6X18x44 AO Dead hold BDC scope on the 308 Ruger and punched some more holes..


----------



## warrior4

Past couple days I've started getting back to the gym. It's been a while and combined with the quite large amounts of fast food I've been eating at work and it showed in my timed mile runs. But got to start somewhere. Work in easy and build up steadily.


----------



## Annie

I picked up a couple of kerosene lanterns and some propane tanks to add to my "powers out" supplies.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Back Pack Hack said:


> I decided just numbering my ammo cans wasn't enough. It's fine when I'm home and I have my 'index' to refer to. But I can't remember them all when I'm out on the range. So a trip to Home Depot for a set of stencils and a rattle-can of white paint was in order.
> 
> View attachment 57890


I've been wanting to do something like that for ages. Tell someone to grab more ammo, no mistaking what to bring.


----------



## PAPrepper

Looks pretty sharp! Now you need more!!


----------



## maine_rm

Time to line up for hunting season






























I was pretty happy with the results! Ready for deer season. Personally I'll take the set up over Range any day


----------



## Annie

I picked up some more mylar and oxy absorbers plus some bulk spices I use for rice. Plus a belly band for my Glock.


----------



## Robie

Bought two half rolls of 9' and 10' Tyvek.

Not sure what I'm going to do with it yet but...I got it.

Great price from a guy...$20 total.


----------



## inceptor

Annie said:


> I picked up some more mylar and oxy absorbers *plus some bulk spices I use for rice*. Plus a belly band for my Glock.


What spices do you use for rice? I'm always open to good ideas.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Robie said:


> Bought two half rolls of 9' and 10' Tyvek.
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to do with it yet but...I got it.
> 
> Great price from a guy...$20 total.


Body disposal. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## 8301

Did a high speed defrost and reorganization of the chest freezer. Why is this a prep U may ask... Because lots of goodies like heirloom seeds, yeast, and antibiotics stored in there. High speed because I don't have anywhere to put this stuff to protect from thawing. 

While not too badly iced up I wanted to get it done before it got so bad that the contents could thaw because deicing a heavily iced freezer would let things llke butter thaw out. I keep my chest freezer at -10 and managed the job in about 40 minutes.


----------



## Annie

inceptor said:


> What spices do you use for rice? I'm always open to good ideas.


Chili powder, onion and garlic. I like to brown the rice in a little oil,then add the spices with a little soup base.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk

ETA: @inceptor I've shared this before, but it's worth sharing again. My family really likes this recipe.


----------



## Mereel Kestan

I got a 40 L dry bag for my bug out bag.


----------



## paraquack

Got the Alexapure 2.25 gallon water filter I ordered from Woot. For $90, a steal, it can use a Berkey filter and is more than adequate for me. Their filter doesn't have as good a removal % for lead, but still ok.

BTW Mereel, Dri Bags are great, prevents the bodily fluids from leaving a mess to clean up.


----------



## Prepared One

I added 240 rounds of 5.56 and cleaned a couple of guns yesterday. Ordered more antibiotics and few first aid supplies. My wife knows CPR from a previous life so I had her go through it with me yesterday as well. 

I will pick up some rice, beans, and canned goods while at the store today and then get some things organized in the Garage.


----------



## RJAMES

I built some sleeping bunks in the shelter. Made them adjustable so that it is either three bunks high, one or two. Figure I can use a couple of the bunks next month for guest . Currently using hammocks but the bunks along the wall will allow more to sleep in the shelter at one time.


----------



## Coastie dad

Processing fresh venison today.


----------



## maine_rm

Coastie dad said:


> Processing fresh venison today.


Flag on the play!

Picture or it didn't happen!
(congrats)


----------



## Coastie dad

maine_rm said:


> Flag on the play!
> 
> Picture or it didn't happen!
> (congrats)


Well..ok...but it won't have a very "deer" look to it..:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## 6811

Got a DPMS AR308 and eleven 20 round mags to go with it


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Bought 2 more Military Gas Masks. With 2 filters each!!


----------



## sideKahr

Finished switching over my door and window intruder alarms to battery powered devices. Now with my solar-powered rechargeable batteries, I'm good to go in a grid-down scenario.


----------



## 8301

Food preps are basically built up to what we're willing to pay for but with this NK stuff we went ahead and got 25 lbs of dried Refried Beans and 20 lbs more flour.

Learning how to cook bread in the wood fired dome oven. Every loaf the last few weeks has tasted great but getting the temps in a dome oven correct (bottom bricks vs top heat) is taking some practice. First two loaves were a bit doughy on the bottom. Last loaf was a bit doughy on the top.

Paid for the flour by modeling for PlayGirl magazine again last month.... such a chore...:vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The weather has finally gotten cool enough to test running my furnace on my back-up power system. I noticed the furnace had kicked on a couple times since I got home, so............ since the batteries are fully charged and the charger shows _float_, I figured this was as good a time as any to verify the system will drive the furnace. Turned off the utility-side breaker, fired up the inverter and flipped the switch for the furnace. Cranked the stat up a couple degrees and the burner kicked on.

So far, so good.


----------



## yooper_sjd

fixed a freinds 12 ga stevens (aka savage) shotgun. Had to make a few parts, shortened barrel and stock for him (1/2" over minimum) barrel length. and also reblued it. Good practice for my barter skill in a complete social meltdown


----------



## SGT E

Well I got 6 Solar panels running week before last and am finishing off....Fixing screwups I should have though of before I started the project....Like building my own meters to show Voltage and Amps going to batteries...At present building some splitters for battery hookups...inverter hookups and now a set of meters to show Volt's/amps/WH and such for the panels.

Battery Volt/Amp meters cost me 15$ each from Amazon and a 2$ box for mounting from Lowes








Next come panel meters of this type....A little Fancier! will be wired in place tomorrow!


----------



## Hoosierboy

Bought two used 55 gallon barrels with screw on tops, to store my 200 rolls of toilet paper in...


----------



## Annie

Pasta and red sauce on sale, so I picked up a dozen of each. I keep waiting for it to be as cheap as it was a year ago, but unfortunately, I think those days of .49 cents for a box of pasta are gone. So I'll settle for .80 cents. And the 1.00 per bottle of red sauce on sale has become 1.29. I know my prices, and yes they're going up!


----------



## Winston Smith

Bought a few pounds of frozen corn from WinCo. 12 hours in the dehydrator, some salt, a pack of desiccant and into the canning jars it went.
I grow potatoes in my garden. SHTF corn chowder.


----------



## sav4

Joined this group, lol. Cleaned cookware my dad borrowed out of our camp bags for the race last weekend and re-distributed cookware/spices/wipes between the two


----------



## Robie

Made a bunch of these for fire starters.

Will also make some for spices, medications, etc, etc, etc


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Hoosierboy said:


> Bought two used 55 gallon barrels with screw on tops, to store my 200 rolls of toilet paper in...


where in the world did you find barrels with screw on tops? I've only seen the type with the bolt down ring and screw down bung holes. Those rings can be a pain. Water proof and what did they contain prior?


----------



## Boss Dog

bought two more metal storage shelves for closet in the junk room, for extra pantry. 
got one assembled so far, dog keeps trying to "help".


----------



## PAPrepper

Robie said:


> Made a bunch of these for fire starters.
> 
> Will also make some for spices, medications, etc, etc, etc


Thanks! Very cool!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I ordered some more transfer relays and bases for my DIY back-up solar power system. 2 bases and 3 relays (1 for a spare). They arrived today. Now I will be able to energize up to 5 circuits in my house with the flip of a switch. When this is done, I will be able to power up every critical and even some non-critical circuits (the latter being lights, etc). I don't feel the need to power up my whirlpool, the lights in my shed etc. during a power outage. But I can run the lights, TV, computer etc when the utility goes off.


----------



## Hoosierboy

I left off “plastic” barrels. A local guy works at a sausage factory. They get seasoning in them. They’re food grade so I have water stored in 4 of them...paper goods in the other two.


----------



## Hoosierboy

1skrewsloose said:


> where in the world did you find barrels with screw on tops? I've only seen the type with the bolt down ring and screw down bung holes. Those rings can be a pain. Water proof and what did they contain prior?


 Hoosierboy's Avatar
Join Date
Jul 2017
Posts
11
I left off "plastic" barrels. A local guy works at a sausage factory. They get seasoning in them. They're food grade so I have water stored in 4 of them...paper goods in the other two.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Thank you for the come back, Never thought about plastic seasoning barrels. They must be pretty air tight I would imagine. Else they would/might contaminate any other foods shipped in the same container. My buddy who drives truck says he can't haul potatoes and canned coffee in his reefer for this reason. How the hell does the coffee smell get out of the cans? I never thought to ask him.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Picked up 1000 rds of CCI .22LR minimags at the gun show this morning. Can never have excess .22LR.

Got home and a box of 4/0 welding cable had been delivered. Going to use that to make battery cables for my solar backup power system.


----------



## cdell

I picked up a used wood stove which was a major item to get off of my list. Our house has a chimeny for one already I just have to get the pieces to connect the stove to it. I will leave it unhooked as insurance takes a pretty big hit if you use wood for heat but I will at least have what I need if a big power outage hits in the middle of winter.


----------



## 8301

Picked up a Ruger SR 22 pistol on an impulse buy ($279) for practice yesterday. After 180 rnds (and 2 cleanings) it still occasionally has a failure to fire (looks like a light pin strike on the primer) and seems to sometimes toss a round from the mag as it loads a round (only seen when manually racking a fresh mag) (suspect a poor mag of the 2 that came with the pistol).

After sighting it in (paper target) it's been a pleasure to shoot at steels, especially easy for double taps. But if more rounds down the barrel continue to not be 100% reliable the pistol is going back.

The safety/decocker is up instead of down (not what I'm used to) so a bit of a learning process. As Slippy says "always keep the barrel pointed in a safe direction" has kept me safe... but while I've stayed safe the pistol's habit of occasionally kicking out a shell when first racked throws my (mental) shell count off. I've always kept count of shells fired per mag; even during rapid fire.

The fact that the extractor rarely pulls the unfired shell out after a FTF makes me suspect it only needs a longer break in. Been keeping it wet and things seem to be improving.


----------



## 8301

As a long time proponent of 1000 rounds per "battle rifle "in the storage box for SHTF and I still support that as a solid number in almost all cases. I've been crying "no need for 10.000 shells per rifle!" on this site.,, *I was wrong*. 
Been doing a lot of reading about historical battles and shells (bullets) fired towards the enemy in the heat of battle (WW2 and Vietnam). Looks like about 1900 rnds fired (in anger) per enemy combatant hit (not killed, just hit). I suspect this is mostly from "spray and pray" shooting. I can't find hard figures for the Korean war.

While I rarely make a poor aimed shot at 100 yds at the paper target or Bambi they aren't threating me by having a rifle pointed towards me and will probably really make my superb and accurate shooting (LOL) become "spray and pray".

Thus over the last few months I've increased the number of shells per "battle rifle" in my box to 2000 rnds. Many are reload potential (bullets and powder not loaded yet) but always plenty of shells for a swift property defense.

Just trying to be realistic in case if long term (more than 6 months) SHTF ever happens.

I pray that these shells will never be used for more than target shooting.


----------



## Winston Smith

Tested my honey mead I brewed a few weeks ago. 
Not as much alcohol content as I thought. And I should have used more honey, as the yeast ate all the sugars. It was a little sour. 
This is a "prep"? Yep. After stuff stabilizes, people will want alcohol. And they will barter for it.


----------



## Prepared One

I added another 20 pound tank of LP gas to my stores. Worked in the back tool room and organized some storage, tools, etc. Cleaned an AR and the S&W shield. Picked up 120 rounds of 5.56. Going to get instant taters, rice, and beans in Mylar today.


----------



## paraquack

John Galt said:


> As a long time proponent of 1000 rounds per "battle rifle "in the storage box for SHTF and I still support that as a solid number in almost all cases. I've been crying "no need for 10.000 shells per rifle!" on this site.,, *I was wrong*.
> Been doing a lot of reading about historical battles and shells (bullets) fired towards the enemy in the heat of battle (WW2 and Vietnam). Looks like about 1900 rnds fired (in anger) per enemy combatant hit (not killed, just hit). I suspect this is mostly from "spray and pray" shooting. I can't find hard figures for the Korean war.
> 
> While I rarely make a poor aimed shot at 100 yds at the paper target or Bambi they aren't threating me by having a rifle pointed towards me and will probably really make my superb and accurate shooting (LOL) become "spray and pray".
> 
> Thus over the last few months I've increased the number of shells per "battle rifle" in my box to 2000 rnds. Many are reload potential (bullets and powder not loaded yet) but always plenty of shells for a swift property defense.
> 
> Just trying to be realistic in case if long term (more than 6 months) SHTF ever happens.
> 
> I pray that these shells will never be used for more than target shooting.


About time you catch up to the rest of us.


----------



## Annie

14 quart jars of meat. Stew meat, pork and chicken.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

I let freedom ring today in the form of 20 rounds of .308, 200 rounds of .556, 24 rds of 12 gauge and about 300 rds of 9mm out of my edc. Its been a month or so since I last shot a firearm because I’ve been busy. Had to knock the rust off. Felt great!


----------



## 8301

Winston Smith said:


> Tested my honey mead I brewed a few weeks ago.
> Not as much alcohol content as I thought. And I should have used more honey, as the yeast ate all the sugars. It was a little sour.
> This is a "prep"? Yep. After stuff stabilizes, people will want alcohol. And they will barter for it.


I've made 3 batches of honey mead. Takes a lot of honey, about 1 1/2 gallons for a 5 gallon batch to make roughly 14% alcohol if memory serves. Using a high alcohol yeast and fermenting in a warm room helps speed the process. Aging helps a bit but it's not to my taste. Be careful that's it's fully fermented (4-7 months) before bottling. Otherwise you may have pressurized bottles bursting in your closet.

Adding either Potassium Metsabisulphite or Potassium Sorbate before bottling will stop further fermentation (bursting bottles). One of the batches I made slightly carbonated in the bottle but unlike champagne it didn't improve the flavor.

FYI. Because it takes so long to ferment honey mead most people (600-1100AD) drank "short mead" which has a lot less alcohol and a lot sweeter from the remaining honey in the mead. Only the wealthy could afford meads that had fermented the full 6+ months. Only the super rich could afford the airtight bottles to allow the mead to age once the CO2 blanket that protected the mead during the fermentation process was gone.

Personally I prefer "short mead" which means fermenting for about 3 months and then stopping the fermentation process as covered above.

Before 1100AD "short mead" was drunk by most people. The churches at the time used tons of candles made from bees wax and honey was a by-product of making so many candles. This made honey (and honey mead) cheap to buy. After about 1100 AD religion changed and churches became much more frugal with candles. This drove the price of honey so high that most people couldn't afford to make honey mead, 
Suggested reading is the book "Make Mead Like a Viking".


----------



## Chiefster23

John Galt said:


> Picked up a Ruger SR 22 pistol on an impulse buy ($279) for practice yesterday. After 180 rnds (and 2 cleanings) it still occasionally has a failure to fire (looks like a light pin strike on the primer) and seems to sometimes toss a round from the mag as it loads a round (only seen when manually racking a fresh mag) (suspect a poor mag of the 2 that came with the pistol).
> 
> After sighting it in (paper target) it's been a pleasure to shoot at steels, especially easy for double taps. But if more rounds down the barrel continue to not be 100% reliable the pistol is going back.
> 
> The safety/decocker is up instead of down (not what I'm used to) so a bit of a learning process. As Slippy says "always keep the barrel pointed in a safe direction" has kept me safe... but while I've stayed safe the pistol's habit of occasionally kicking out a shell when first racked throws my (mental) shell count off. I've always kept count of shells fired per mag; even during rapid fire.
> 
> The fact that the extractor rarely pulls the unfired shell out after a FTF makes me suspect it only needs a longer break in. Been keeping it wet and things seem to be improving.


I have owned a few 22LR semi auto pistols and none of them has been ultra-reliable. Probably because lots of 22 ammo is pure junk and poor quality control allows too much variation between rounds, even among name brands. The rim on the case lends itself to feeding problems in the mags. And 22 autos are made to sell at a relatively low price point so the quality isn't all that great. That said, I have found Ruger Mark 
II and III to be the best pistols as far as fewest malfunctions. If I had to depend on a 22 for self defense I would go with a good revolver. The S&W 22 revolvers are among the best out there. I have a couple built on the 38 frame and they have proven to be outstanding weapons. But they are very pricey in todays market.

And today's prep. I added a hornady trio case prep center.


----------



## Redneck

Winston Smith said:


> Tested my honey mead I brewed a few weeks ago.
> Not as much alcohol content as I thought. And I should have used more honey, as the yeast ate all the sugars. It was a little sour.
> This is a "prep"? Yep. After stuff stabilizes, people will want alcohol. And they will barter for it.


I stick with apple cider for that purpose, as IMO apples will be easier to come by after a crisis. I have 150+ trees which helps but the thing is, the best cider comes from wild, tart crabapples. I currently don't raise bees but have two top-bar hives in storage. I'm putting in muscadines in a few weeks, mainly for jelly but the same fermentation equipment will make wine too.

Yes, I consider it a possible barter item but for me, in the deep south, the alcohol would be greatly needed to make vinegar, for food preservation. In the old days, southerners didn't drink a lot of cider but sure used a lot of vinegar.


----------



## Redneck

Chiefster23 said:


> I have owned a few 22LR semi auto pistols and none of them has been ultra-reliable.


Same here. I have a couple of Browning Buck Marks and although great fun to shoot, I'd hate to trust one for self defense.


----------



## 8301

Chiefster23 said:


> That said, I have found Ruger Mark
> II and III to be the best pistols as far as fewest malfunctions. .


I grew up shooting and later inherited my Grandmother's Rugar Mark II and it's a wonderful pistol. But it's a little too nice to use as a kick-about pistol for friends and family. Thus the SR-22 was purchased. I'll try a few more types of 22lr ammo and see if I can find one that is more consistent, Meanwhile I've noticed that the primer strike marks aren't very deep. Maybe the firing pin is a tad short..... 
More range time needed.... Fortunally my range is 30' away from my shop where I labor each day. The plan has always been to leave the SR-22 in the shop so I can just step out and get a bit of relaxation on a regular basis.


----------



## Chiefster23

Sounds like a great way to decompress at work. Especially after dealing with a difficult customer!


----------



## SOCOM42

******* said:


> Same here. I have a couple of Browning Buck Marks and although great fun to shoot, I'd hate to trust one for self defense.


The buffer has a constant tendency to breakup. replaced dozens of them.

Browning or not, not a John Moses piece, cheaply made, buffers and rear sight fails.

The Ruger's are much more durable gun, don't like them but the MK 2 is a great gun in SS.

Good survival pistol.

For the most part, when I get them in, the problem is accumulated dirt or the guy can't put it together.

Rarely a broken firing pin from dry firing or bent mag.


----------



## SOCOM42

Last night, coming home with daughter, it was raining liker hell and we had to take a detour in the center of town, 

forty nine year old woman was struck and killed by a hit and run right in center of town.

We got home, 10 minutes later power went out, car hit pole on another highway, took out pole and transformers.

Was out for over 8 hours, put on some oil lamps, made tea and turned on SW radio, 

fired propane heater and went to sleep after my tea.

None the worse and in the morning kid made eggs, bacon and biscuits for breakfast, propane kitchen stove

Pissed me off, two Coleman's ran out of fuel , forgot to fill them last time so i went to the oil lamps.

Was too tired to screw around with them. Another test run and some minor failures from oversight, always something.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

SOCOM42 said:


> .................Pissed me off, two Coleman's ran out of fuel , forgot to fill them last time so i went to the oil lamps.
> 
> Was too tired to screw around with them. Another test run and some minor failures from oversight, always something.


Better to find the problem during a minor situation than after a full-blown disaster.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I scored (read: bartered for) some ¾" soft copper to pair with the 4/0 welding cable I got last week to start making my own battery cables for my DIY solar backup power system. Got about 4 foot of it in exchange for about $3.00 my cost in trade goods.

Now I need to find my propane torch and solder...............


----------



## 8301

Back Pack Hack said:


> I scored (read: bartered for) some ¾" soft copper to pair with the 4/0 welding cable I got last week to start making my own battery cables for my DIY solar backup power system. Got about 4 foot of it in exchange for about $3.00 my cost in trade goods.
> 
> Now I need to find my propane torch and solder...............


Do you plan on crimping the lugs in addition to solider?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

John Galt said:


> Do you plan on crimping the lugs in addition to solider?


Yuuuup!


----------



## sideKahr

I EMP-wrapped my daily use 100 watt solar panel. During winter it's too dark to use it much anyway. This Korean thing is becoming alarming.


----------



## Redneck

sideKahr said:


> I EMP-wrapped my daily use 100 watt solar panel. During winter it's too dark to use it much anyway. This Korean thing is becoming alarming.


Please detail what you did & what you used.


----------



## sideKahr

******* said:


> Please detail what you did & what you used.


It's a Rhenogy folding panel, which stores in a suitcase. I first wrapped that in a heavy 55-gallon plastic contractor's trash bag. Then I metal-taped together two long strips of heavy duty aluminum foil lengthwise, and wrapped it with that, folding over the seams three times and taping them. Then I repeated the whole sequence for a total of two wraps.

What do you think?


----------



## Redneck

sideKahr said:


> It's a Rhenogy folding panel, which stores in a suitcase. I first wrapped that in a heavy 55-gallon plastic contractor's trash bag. Then I metal-taped together two long strips of heavy duty aluminum foil lengthwise, and wrapped it with that, folding over the seams three times and taping them. Then I repeated the whole sequence for a total of two wraps.
> 
> What do you think?


Similar to what I did with my bigger panels & my flex well pump in storage. Should work but who the hell knows for certain?


----------



## paraquack

sideKahr, you got the right idea. If you've heard of Jerry Emanualson BSEE, he recommends three wraps 
with the plastic/foil wrap. He also recommends having a spare set of blocking diodes on hand.
If you've watched Dr Bradley PhD., he built a wooden box and covered the inside with foil and extended it 
up and over the top edges of the boards. The top was covered on the inside too, so when the top sat in place, 
there was a metal to metal contact with the foil. While I use a taped garbage can, his testing gave the foil box
a pretty decent score, same as his "anti-EMP bags" he sells. I was really surprised, his testing of the taped 
garbage can had a -dBm score of 55 (I think) compared to 21 on the foil box, but he didn't tape the box. That's
like a difference of 1000 times betters protection. I believe your method with the foil is way superior to his 
expensive "bags.


----------



## sideKahr

Yeah, @paraquack I saw that test. I think the double metal wrap will work better also. As far as the diodes, you can always just cut them out if they go open circuit, and bridge them with wire. I have a battery powered soldering gun.


----------



## 8301

sideKahr said:


> Yeah, @paraquack I saw that test. I think the double metal wrap will work better also. As far as the diodes, you can always just cut them out if they go open circuit, and bridge them with wire. I have a battery powered soldering gun.


I keep some spare diodes but considering the fact that the diodes in my large panels are encased in silicone I'm not sure if I can replace them without destroying the panels. In my older smaller panels the diodes are easily accessible.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Bought an Army intermediate sleeping bag for $4 or 5.00 from a local auction maybe August timeframe. It had maybe 8 rips and some small abrasions on it. I finally got it all sewed up so it is fully mission capable now. I washed it twice. Once rightside out and once inside out to get any icks it may have had. It will now be put into a BOB that does not have a MSS in it. I do want to get an MSS Gortex bivy for it. Just an extra layer of protection for it during a SHTF

When I was getting ready to bid on it I was figuring how much I was going to spend, placed my bid and then nothing. No other bids. Either I got really lucky or we are truly a throw away society and nobody wanted to mess with the repairs. If there would of been no tears I would of put the sleeping bag into the very good to excellent category.

My wife worked my a*s off this summer and fall. From all of the yard sale crap to trying to cut firewood. I went from a 38" to a 36" pants waist size. Before I left the military I was a 34" so I am happy. I just need to finish loosing this pot belly or beer belly or what ever its called today. I just call it fat.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

sideKahr said:


> It's a Rhenogy folding panel, which stores in a suitcase. I first wrapped that in a heavy 55-gallon plastic contractor's trash bag. Then I metal-taped together two long strips of heavy duty aluminum foil lengthwise, and wrapped it with that, folding over the seams three times and taping them. Then I repeated the whole sequence for a total of two wraps.
> 
> What do you think?





******* said:


> Similar to what I did with my bigger panels & my flex well pump in storage. Should work but who the hell knows for certain?





paraquack said:


> sideKahr, you got the right idea. If you've heard of Jerry Emanualson BSEE, he recommends three wraps
> with the plastic/foil wrap. He also recommends having a spare set of blocking diodes on hand.
> If you've watched Dr Bradley PhD., he built a wooden box and covered the inside with foil and extended it
> up and over the top edges of the boards. The top was covered on the inside too, so when the top sat in place,
> there was a metal to metal contact with the foil. While I use a taped garbage can, his testing gave the foil box
> a pretty decent score, same as his "anti-EMP bags" he sells. I was really surprised, his testing of the taped
> garbage can had a -dBm score of 55 (I think) compared to 21 on the foil box, but he didn't tape the box. That's
> like a difference of 1000 times betters protection. I believe your method with the foil is way superior to his
> expensive "bags.





sideKahr said:


> Yeah,
> @*paraquack*
> I saw that test. I think the double metal wrap will work better also. As far as the diodes, you can always just cut them out if they go open circuit, and bridge them with wire. I have a battery powered soldering gun.





John Galt said:


> I keep some spare diodes but considering the fact that the diodes in my large panels are encased in silicone I'm not sure if I can replace them without destroying the panels. In my older smaller panels the diodes are easily accessible.


Don't you just hate it when some dumb ass multi quotes everyone and their brother? :vs_no_no_no:

Dr. Bradley just put out a video on these gaskets. Practical Disaster Preparedness for the Family: EMP Gaskets






Not exactly solar panels but its new info so I thought I would let you know.


----------



## Redneck

Got in a new stock pot for cooking for a group.


----------



## Winston Smith

Just made a note while a Tractor Supply Company.
It turns out that if you buy a propane tank, it's cheaper to buy two 20 gallon tanks than one 40 gallon. I own a 40, and it's a pain to move.
No brainer: Cheaper and easier to move? Unless you own a forklift, get the 20. 
But no, you can't have my 40 gal tank.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Winston Smith said:


> Just made a note while a Tractor Supply Company.
> It turns out that if you buy a propane tank, it's cheaper to buy two 20 gallon tanks than one 40 gallon. I own a 40, and it's a pain to move.
> No brainer: Cheaper and easier to move? Unless you own a forklift, get the 20.
> But no, you can't have my 40 gal tank.


When I go to auctions I buy 20lb tanks with the old valve for around $4.00. I then swap them out at Walmart or similar for around $14.00. So for around $18.00 I get a new valve tank full of propane.

Not bad. I think I am over 15 tanks +/-, good thing propane doesn't expire.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42

Back Pack Hack said:


> Better to find the problem during a minor situation than after a full-blown disaster.


It was not a problem but an aggravation,

every room has two Coleman lanterns and two Aladdin mantle lamps, minus bathrooms..

I could have gone into the living room and taken another off the shelf, plenty of each, I collect both.


----------



## whoppo

Winston Smith said:


> Just made a note while a Tractor Supply Company.
> It turns out that if you buy a propane tank, it's cheaper to buy two 20 gallon tanks than one 40 gallon. I own a 40, and it's a pain to move.
> No brainer: Cheaper and easier to move? Unless you own a forklift, get the 20.
> But no, you can't have my 40 gal tank.


Also tried to 40# tanks... just a bit too heavy. Wound up going with 30# tanks at the mountain retirement retreat. Eight of them there now. Next spring the not-too-distant propane company is going to drop a 500 gallon "pill" there for me. At roughly 7 gallons per 30 pound tank, this would be the equivalent of more than seventy 30#'ers or easily more than a year's worth.


----------



## SOCOM42

i have 10, 100# tanks, they are a bitch to move today compared to 30 years ago.

My kitchen stove, generator and standby wall heater use them.

They can be replaced with 20# tanks if needed, 

Have plenty of 20# tanks that get used all the time at a rate right now of one a week, two when winter sets in.

I have a 40# tank that is full and never used, friend gave it to me years ago, SHTF tank when all else runs out.

I can handle the 100# tanks easier than that 40#.

When I go to BJ's each week I fill the 20's up while there.


----------



## Smitty901

AR Barrel laying around , so ordered some parts to make it useful. Then needed to add a little more to get free shipping , I was so close. Long story short when the darn parts get here another AR will be born. Prices aright now and you can never have to many with the world we are looking at.


----------



## whoppo

Smitty901 said:


> AR Barrel laying around , so ordered some parts to make it useful. Then needed to add a little more to get free shipping , I was so close. Long story short when the darn parts get here another AR will be born. Prices aright now and you can never have to many with the world we are looking at.


There's a surplus A2 birdcage on my dresser... damn. need to order parts.


----------



## 8301

MaterielGeneral said:


> Don't you just hate it when some dumb ass multi quotes everyone and their brother? :vs_no_no_no:
> 
> Dr. Bradley just put out a video on these gaskets. Practical Disaster Preparedness for the Family: EMP Gaskets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly solar panels but its new info so I thought I would let you know.


His "EMP cloth" looks interesting


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Getting light later now, and darker earlier. Maybe been posted already but I tried to walk around the house in the dark. Have bedside flashlights but for the heck of it tried. Gave me new meaning to the phrase "being in the dark". I could barely make it to the bathroom without stubbing my toe or banging my head. Eye opener for me.


----------



## paraquack

Living in southern AZ, not really for SHTF event but ordered up a 3000 watt inverter generator. Basically for backup for freezer and refrigerator. Reviews say it can handle a RV air conditioner, so I should be able to run a window A/C in time of need.


----------



## Smitty901

Died wife's hair . It has long term benefits. Going shopping latter for a new .22 revolver. Only real use is getting rid of unwanted rodents. Will be educating a distance family member on the purchase of his first AR. time to get serious about winter , it is on the way.


----------



## Smitty901

$137.14 with tax plus $10 back round check . Not bad it will do what I need it for.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Smitty901 said:


> $137.14 with tax plus $10 back round check . Not bad it will do what I need it for.
> View attachment 59506


Link no workee.

And I hope you _dyed_ your wife's hair, not _died_ it.


----------



## Smitty901

darn double post


----------



## Smitty901

Back Pack Hack said:


> Link no workee.
> 
> And I hope you _dyed_ your wife's hair, not _died_ it.


Dyed it. I did it once years ago , last minute thing. It worked been doing it every sense. Her and her Mom are going on a week vacation. I am doing Grand children duties. Picture fixed


----------



## 8301

Baking bread in the wood fired oven tonight.


----------



## Redneck

John Galt said:


> Baking bread in the wood fired oven tonight.


Without pictures it didn't happen.


----------



## 8301

******* said:


> Without pictures it didn't happen.


still baking but oven temp is a little low so it's not browning well. The last few loaves I've had the temp a bit too high and I had to pull it a hair early to advoid turning the top black.


----------



## 8301

not good bread... Uuggg. too much salt and didn't rise well.
maybe try again tomorrow night but I'd rather learn now than after the grocery store is closed.


----------



## Robie

John Galt said:


> not good bread... Uuggg. too much salt and didn't rise well.
> maybe try again tomorrow night but I'd rather learn now than after the grocery store is closed.


What kind of bread are you making?


----------



## 8301

Robie said:


> What kind of bread are you making?


Just white bread like I may make with winter wheat (grew across the road) I ground. I've tried a few mixes but moving on towards breads using ingredients I have, no kits, learning curve here.
The Sweet Bread kit was yummy but it was a store bought mix. Store bought Crusty Bread mix also yummy. 
Mix I made tonight not so yummy.

Betty Crocker has no threat from me yet,,, but I'll learn.


----------



## Winston Smith

Bought a 50 pound bag of rice today for less than $18. What I've done before is buy a food grade tub from Tractor Supply Co, dump rice in and add some dry ice. The CO2 displaces the oxygen and creates an anaerobic environment. No rot, and even if a vermin got in, it would suffocate. You don't need an airtight seal; the CO2 is heavier than air, and will stay put unless you purge it. It'll keep for a long, long time.

It goes a long way, too. A couple of cups, mixed with some cabbage and carrots from the garden feeds a family of four. Made some killer fried rice tonight.


----------



## Prepared One

Added can goods and 9mm ammo this weekend. Did some dry fire exercises with the AR and the shield, no trip to the range this weekend. ( Yard Work ) Went to the dollar store and picked up some more gauze, band aids, alcohol, cotton balls, etc.


----------



## MountainGirl

Measured the well head yesterday, ordered a WaterBoy well bucket to keep in reserve, this morning.


----------



## 7515

Put up a cord of split wood and cut some kindling this weekend.


----------



## Robie

Box of frogs said:


> Put up a cord of split wood and cut some kindling this weekend.


You got a workout.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Went to the gun show today and bought..........




















...................... wait for it....................................................................................




























































.............................absolutely NOTHING.




Yep. Nothing. Left with a pocket full of c-notes, the same ones I went in with.


I did, however, do some recon on a few rifles I was interested in. Found some of them at the show, left my fingerprints on 'em, then came home to do a bit more research. Made my decision about what to get, and will pick it up at the show at the end of the month.







Is buying guns a disease? :indecisiveness:


----------



## Robie

> Is buying guns a disease?


No.

It's an addiction.

And there is no reason to seek help over it unless the buying is interrupting other things...marriage, mortgage, car payment, etc, etc....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Robie said:


> No.
> 
> It's an addiction.
> 
> And there is no reason to seek help over it unless the buying is interrupting other things...marriage, mortgage, car payment, etc, etc....


Lesee then. Ain't married. Ain't got a mortgage. Ain't got a car payment.

Whoo hoo! I'm cured!


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Back Pack Hack said:


> Went to the gun show today and bought..........
> 
> .............................absolutely NOTHING.
> 
> Yep. Nothing. Left with a pocket full of c-notes, the same ones I went in with.
> 
> I did, however, do some recon on a few rifles I was interested in. Found some of them at the show, *left my fingerprints on 'em*, then came home to do a bit more research. Made my decision about what to get, and will pick it up at the show at the end of the month.
> 
> Is buying guns a disease? :indecisiveness:





Robie said:


> No.
> 
> It's an addiction.
> 
> And there is no reason to seek help over it unless the buying is interrupting other things...marriage, mortgage, car payment, etc, etc....


While everyone loves a firearm unless your a liberal POS, I never became obsessed with them. I have always viewed them as a tool with different purposes. The fingerprint comment I have always been anal about because you never know who will by that firearm and what they will do with it. If the seller does not have a rag to wipe the firearm down I will not buy from them or even touch the gun.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

My national guard/correction officer buddy gave gave me a Golight 2049 remote control search light. I looked it up and these things are over $100.00, thats nuts. My plan is to add it to my WROL defense plans for the house/homestead/retreat whatever you call it. I have to see if they make a longer remote cable or buy the remote control for it. I was thinking mount it to the roof top so it can rain down on any attacker blinding them.

I also got this free tripod that was being used for portable satellite dish use. I took the satellite dish off and it works perfect for a radio antenna in the field or just wherever there is not a tree to hoist the antenna in.

Excuse the mess in the garage. We were still organizing from this summers mega yard sale and storage rack install.


----------



## MountainGirl

In town yesterday, stopped at Dollar Store, bought 6 bags of 50 marbles.
@Winston Smith :vs_cool:


----------



## Redneck

MountainGirl said:


> In town yesterday, stopped at Dollar Store, bought 6 bags of 50 marbles.
> @Winston Smith :vs_cool:


Guess I need to do the same. My wife tells me I've lost all my marbles.


----------



## MountainGirl

******* said:


> Guess I need to do the same. My wife tells me I've lost all my marbles.


Yeah...that can happen.


----------



## rstanek

We went through our tote and bug out bags, to re-evaluate and bring our first aid up to date, after repacking we were able to make a few additions such as more tp, bar soap, and a little more fishing gear, also extra clothing........we do a lot of camping so we can better figure out priorities.......


----------



## Annie

Got a Lifelock membership for me and hubs.


----------



## Steve40th

MountainGirl said:


> Yeah...that can happen.


Nice sling shot? Brand?


----------



## Prepared One

******* said:


> Guess I need to do the same. My wife tells me I've lost all my marbles.


Mine says the same thing oddly enough. :beaten:

Working in the garage this weekend going through my medical first aid kits and reworking some of the higher shelves for more storage. Getting a few guns cleaned. Then to the range.


----------



## MountainGirl

Steve40th said:


> Nice sling shot? Brand?


Knuckleshot. Tom ordered it from here: https://survivethenext.com/products/hs300-metal-knuckle-grip-hunting-slingshot


----------



## MountainGirl

MountainGirl said:


> Measured the well head yesterday, ordered a WaterBoy well bucket to keep in reserve, this morning.


Picked up the WaterBoy yesterday in town, refilled gas & propane, more supplies.
These town trips are killing me, lol. I'll be glad when they end.


----------



## A Watchman

Prepared One said:


> Mine says the same thing oddly enough. :beaten:
> 
> Working in the garage this weekend going through my medical first aid kits and reworking some of the higher shelves for more storage. Getting a few guns cleaned. Then to the range.
> 
> View attachment 60153


Yes! My garage is a hangout place too ...... well done PO.


----------



## 8301

deleted


----------



## Mish

My prep today was sleeping in!!! Rest up!!


----------



## paraquack

Went to hamfest today and got a couple of antenna connector for my new ham radio. If everything goes ok, the antenna will be ready to accept the coax, and I'll have it on the air Monday night (if coax shows up)


----------



## Smitty901

Range Day with one of my sons . And we have confirmed that when it comes to minute of man. We are up to the task. When it comes to just having fun putting rounds down range , not much has changed from when he was 10 years years old. Except we are both a lot older.


----------



## Winston Smith

Smitty901 said:


> Range Day with one of my sons . And we have confirmed that when it comes to minute of man. We are up to the task. When it comes to just having fun putting rounds down range , not much has changed from when he was 10 years years old. Except we are both a lot older.


"Minute of man" is often good enough. Pains me to admit, being a former Marine. Then again, I was a machine gunner...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Added to my "Plan B Location" preps. Updated the variety of ammo I keep in a nearby storage unit, plus added a couple totes of clothes to be kept there. Misc. tools, blankets, a first aid kit and a water purification kit as well.


----------



## Smitty901

Winston Smith said:


> "Minute of man" is often good enough. Pains me to admit, being a former Marine. Then again, I was a machine gunner...


 Suppression fire make them stay where they are. Carried M60,240,m249 and was a 50 gunner at differnt imes.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

The other day I went to one of the discount stores in town. I picked up a bag of 100 one gallon Mylar bags for $10.00 and a pack of 100 DVD disks for producing the library. These disks are different. They are HP Inkjet Printable. I have never seen these before. They have this material on the top of the disk so you can print on them. I have to investigate on how you do this.

My buddy and I finally finished fabricating a mount for my 40' tower to mount to the existing in the ground mount. I finally finished creating my 6" PVC tube cache. I just cut the tube in half so they are 5' long. That bugger was expensive. I got the components I think pre 2016 Christmas just never had the time to put together.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

MaterielGeneral said:


> ............ I finally finished creating my 6" PVC tube cache. I just cut the tube in half so they are 5' long. That bugger was expensive..............


Just me........... but I'd never use the cleanout covers. They can leak even if you use plumbers tape.

Personally, I'd just glue a cap at both ends.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Back Pack Hack said:


> Just me........... but I'd never use the cleanout covers. They can leak even if you use plumbers tape.
> 
> Personally, I'd just glue a cap at both ends.


Well it is kinda sorta going to be in the ground but in a building as my option A, option B hasn't been decided upon yet.

For the threads I was thinking about using Vaseline or really thick grease. I was also thinking of placing a heavy bag over the end and tape it heavy duty.

Contents will be vacuum sealed.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## warrior4

Went to the gym today and did a 2000 yard swim workout. I've been doing a lot of running and calethenic type stuff recently so I decided to change it up today and get in the pool.


----------



## sideKahr

Just returned from Sam's where I exchanged green printed paper for many useful prepper-worthy items: bottled water, paper towels, alkaline batteries, liquid soap, and of course T.P.

And quiche, the end of the world would be intolerable without quiche.


----------



## Robie

Real me....never mind....:devil:


----------



## paraquack

Finally got my new ham radio (2 meter & 70 cm) and outside antenna up and running. 
The antenna is mounted on a collapsible flag pole so I don't have to worry about the HOA.
It's a Yaesu FT-7900R mobile, so the next thing is put a mount and wiring in the car.


----------



## yooper_sjd

past few days cut a cord of mesquite, split (and by hand) and stalked almost half of it today


----------



## Winston Smith

It was real windy here last week, and we lost part of our fence. Blew over, snapping the rotted 4 x 4's . 
My son and I tore down the 8 foot sections, and stacked the boards. After a SHTF event, we now got a lot more lumber to board-up the doors and windows.
Life gives you lemons. Make Country Time.


----------



## 7515

A.T.R. = another thousand rounds.


----------



## Annie

Not SHTF stuff, but still prepping. I like to keep organized. 

THANKSGIVING GAME PLAN:
Cocktails 4 pm. Sit down, 5pm.

ONE WEEK BEFORE:
-Shop for non-perishables
-Gather serving dishes and spoons
-Iron napkins
-Polish silverware
-make name cards

4-5 DAYS BEFORE:
-Defrost 23 lb. turkey (24 hours per 4-5 pounds in refrigerator) 

2 DAYS BEFORE:
-Shop for perishables

DAY BEFORE:
-Make stuffing
-Make candied yams
-Set out silver, dishes plates and napkins 

THANKSGIVING DAY:
-Prep turkey (11 am)
-Put in Oven (12 pm)
-Ask hubs to help set the table (1 pm) set glasses out
-Ask hubs to greet guests and offer drinks
-Take turkey out of the oven (around 4 pm; at 165*) and let rest
-Heat side dishes
-Make green beans
-Remove turkey from roasting dish
-Make pan gravy

LAST MINUTE HELPERS:
-Open wine
-Fill water glasses (ice)
-Light candles
-Gather company to their places


----------



## yooper_sjd

talked the wife into letting me fire up the smoker, doing the bird on thanksgiving ala mesquite fired heat smoking the bird, 16 lbs, take about 4 hrs at 300 degs


----------



## tango

Annie,
Dont forget the last step--- clean up


----------



## sideKahr

@Annie , The next time we need to plan the Allied Invasion of Europe, I'm putting your name in the hat. I make little timing notes for cooking and tape them to the cupboard doors, but you have got it going on, girl!


----------



## Denton

About to head over to the local gun shop to pick up another Taurus 709 Slim. Will probably pick up a few more mags to go with it.


----------



## SOCOM42

Another 1,000 rounds of 30 carbine ammo.

Gets under 40 cents a round and I will get 4K.


----------



## RedLion

Denton said:


> About to head over to the local gun shop to pick up another Taurus 709 Slim. Will probably pick up a few more mags to go with it.


I bought one early last summer when Grabagun had them on sale for $175. They are really pretty nice little guns. My 12 year old daughter does a pretty good job shooting it as well. I do recommend buying grip extensions for the magazines, as it will allow men to have a full purchase on it. They are inexpensive as well.

https://www.amazon.com/Pearce-Grips-PG-709-Extension-Taurus/dp/B0057IL8QK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1511552135&sr=8-1&keywords=pt709+slim+grip+extension


----------



## Prepared One

Well, Here is what I have done. I was thinking of buying the Mossberg 590 Shockwave. ( Picked one up today for under 400 bucks ). I have a pistol grip 12 gauge shotgun that I have had for years that I am now going to put a tactical stock on at about 130 bucks. ( Ordered ) So, I have convinced myself that I got two new shotguns for about 530 bucks. Hey! Let a man have his delusions! :vs_rocking_banana: Also picked up 5.56 and 9mm ammo as well as 270. Going to get some dry goods I picked up in Mylar. Got some range time in with my9mm shield.


----------



## Robie

Made a "Stitching Pony" for leather-work.

I've refurbished 5-6 old axes and hatchets and have started making sheaths for them. Decided I needed a secure way to hold the leather when stitching.

I have a lot of old canvas (like new) and will start making some bags and other things instead of spending the hard-earned cash. The stitching pony should come in handy.


----------



## A Watchman

Imma preppin ' to send my Mother In Law back to Mississippi after a holiday visit! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton

K. Back home. Went to gun shop #1, and there was barely room to stand.
Rolled by #2, and there was nowhere to park.
I guess my 709 doesn't get a sibling, today.


----------



## Prepared One

Denton said:


> K. Back home. Went to gun shop #1, and there was barely room to stand.
> Rolled by #2, and there was nowhere to park.
> I guess my 709 doesn't get a sibling, today.


I went early. I was the only one in the joint. Probably can't get in the parking lot now.


----------



## stevekozak

Denton said:


> About to head over to the local gun shop to pick up another Taurus 709 Slim. Will probably pick up a few more mags to go with it.


Does that aweful trigger not drive you batshit?


----------



## Denton

stevekozak said:


> Does that aweful trigger not drive you batshit?


Granted, it is not like my 1911s, but it has its place.


----------



## Annie

tango said:


> Annie,
> Dont forget the last step--- clean up


I have 4 daughters. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Prepared One

A Watchman said:


> I mma preppin ' to send my Mother In Law back to Mississippi after a holiday visit! :tango_face_grin:


I got outta the Mother in Law thing this year. :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## RedLion

stevekozak said:


> Does that aweful trigger not drive you batshit?


I do not find the trigger to be awful at all.


----------



## stevekozak

RedLion said:


> I do not find the trigger to be awful at all.


It breaks almost against the very back of the guard. I have big hands and it is hard to contort my fingers to get the break. To me, that is aweful.


----------



## RedLion

stevekozak said:


> It breaks almost against the very back of the guard. I have big hands and it is hard to contort my fingers to get the break. To me, that is aweful.


Mine does not, so must mean you got a lemon. My 12 year old Daughter can shoot it well. Says something as she does not shoot often.


----------



## stevekozak

RedLion said:


> Mine does not, so must mean you got a lemon. My 12 year old Daughter can shoot it well. Says something as she does not shoot often.


Every one I have handled does it. Maybe you got a peach! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## RedLion

stevekozak said:


> Every one I have handled does it. Maybe you got a peach! :tango_face_wink:


Could very well be.


----------



## Robie

Robie said:


> Made a "Stitching Pony" for leather-work.
> 
> I've refurbished 5-6 old axes and hatchets and have started making sheaths for them. Decided I needed a secure way to hold the leather when stitching.
> 
> I have a lot of old canvas (like new) and will start making some bags and other things instead of spending the hard-earned cash. The stitching pony should come in handy.


The finished project with an ax mask ready to stitch.


----------



## Mereel Kestan

Winterized my BOV. Got some basic survival gear for a cold winter, and some basic car gear. This is for a day, maybe two max, anything else and I will have extra gear in my pack.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Went thru my USGS topographical maps and realized I am missing one of my adjoining boarder maps. If you do not know, tactically you want the map that your located in, your Northern and Southern border maps. Your right side North, middle Eastern, South maps and then your left/West 3 maps. . So total you will have a total 9 maps including the map that your located in. This will be for command and control allowing you to make marks and notes on top of a clear plastic sheet with water based markers(whiteboard markers).

I checked with USGS and the topographic map is $8.00 plus $5.00. Before I ordered it I figured I would check with with the Federal Forest Service and with the Michigan DNR. The feds no longer carry topo maps for sale and the same with the DNR but the person I talked to asked me what maps I wanted and a couple other question. I almost said hey its none of your business but something (God) told me to keep my mouth shut. She said she could print me some smaller ones(free). I said cool how big? She could do...(I forget her actual response but I just measured the paper and its 11X17”). She called me the next day saying they were done. 

Picked the maps up and awesomeness. The paper could be trimmed some making a smaller footprint but the size is really good that its really readable and you can see the detail for patrol purposes. I love free shit. Especially when it is filling a void in your preps. I asked her how soon I could get more and she just kind of looked at me and said I would have to wait a while. No problem. I still have to get my missing full size map.

The full size maps are to be used in a command area stapled to the wall. The COMMO desk will be right there. I wanted some some smaller maps for my red binder for a section for retreating and going to a rally point. And then like I mentioned for patrol purposes.


----------



## Redwood Country

LOL. I don't know that I would call it a "prep" but this is what I did this afternoon. I got a scope for my new Crossman Pellet Rifle and I sighted it in to about 60 feet so that I can shoot rats in the barn. I like to think that it was some kind of a prep because if it wasn't I was just goofing around in the barn all day. :snipe: :vs_wave:


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Redwood Country said:


> LOL. I don't know that I would call it a "prep" but this is what I did this afternoon. I got a scope for my new Crossman Pellet Rifle and I sighted it in to about 60 feet so that I can shoot rats in the barn. I like to think that it was some kind of a prep because if it wasn't I was just goofing around in the barn all day. :snipe: :vs_wave:


Training

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23

I took the used solar panel and charge controller that I purchased from a member here on the forum and installed them on my barn. I will use this set up to maintain the batteries on my diesel generator and tractor all winter. Thanks Maine-Marine!


----------



## Redneck

Took advantage of the $60 rebate yesterday on Remington 870 shotguns, and ordered me a synthetic police model.


----------



## hawgrider

******* said:


> Took advantage of the $60 rebate yesterday on Remington 870 shotguns, and ordered me a synthetic police model.


Can't go wrong with an 870


----------



## Redneck

hawgrider said:


> Can't go wrong with an 870


Took a lot of time to figure out what model I wanted and ended up with this one. Considered the Express Tactical but that magazine extension keeps you from switching out barrels, without a spacer. This will be used for home defense but I will be switching out the 18" barrel to a longer one for shooting clays down in the bottom pasture. Only issue is the police model has the better parkerized finish but seems like the replacement barrels will be blued. I can't imagine the mismatch will bother me but if it does, I have a source to have the longer barrel parkerized.


----------



## hawgrider

******* said:


> Took a lot of time to figure out what model I wanted and ended up with this one. Considered the Express Tactical but that magazine extension keeps you from switching out barrels, without a spacer. This will be used for home defense but I will be switching out the 18" barrel to a longer one for shooting clays down in the bottom pasture. Only issue is the police model has the better parkerized finish but seems like the replacement barrels will be blued. I can't imagine the mismatch will bother me but if it does, I have a source to have the longer barrel parkerized.


I'm a big fan of the 870 combo's bird barrel and rifled deer slayer barrels.


----------



## Redneck

hawgrider said:


> I'm a big fan of the 870 combo's bird barrel and rifled deer slayer barrels.


That was one that I looked at too but wanted a bird barrel & 18"... not the rifled slug barrel. But saw some good pricing on that combo you mention.


----------



## hawgrider

******* said:


> That was one that I looked at too but wanted a bird barrel & 18"... not the rifled slug barrel. But saw some good pricing on that combo you mention.


Last combo I bought at Dunhams sporting goods store here in Meatchicken was quite a while ago was around 325.00 Im not sure what they run these days.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

It must be something in the air. I picked up an 870 youth 410 gauge shotgun for my daughter. She's been shooting a single shot 410 for two seasons now so it was time to graduate. The 870 is my all time favorite platform. ( P.S. Don't tell the wife, but I snuck in an 870 Wingmaster 20 ga. also for the back of the safe for when my daughter graduates next time.)


----------



## sideKahr

I finally pulled the trigger and got a general purpose knife. I chose a Morakniv Bushcraft Black, because 1) It has very good reviews 2) The carbon steel is hard enough to hold an edge but soft enough to sharpen easily 3) The price was very reasonable.

I've attached a Swedish firesteel and a waterproof tinder container to the sheath.


----------



## Robie

sideKahr said:


> I finally pulled the trigger and got a general purpose knife. I chose a Morakniv Bushcraft Black, because 1) It has very good reviews 2) The carbon steel is hard enough to hold an edge but soft enough to sharpen easily 3) The price was very reasonable.
> 
> I've attached a Swedish firesteel and a waterproof tinder container to the sheath.
> 
> View attachment 62321


I love mine and fashioned a "cross-draw" strap for it that puts the knife on my chest, diagonally. I liked the idea of a neck knife but didn't like it dangling when I bent over.

I still carry another on my belt but the strap allows access to the knife even over a jacket.

The knife performs well....


----------



## yooper_sjd

Got my 1600 gallon water tank (soft) pad done, tank in position and plumbing fixtures put on tank. Cold front moved in, still need to put up rain gutter on back half of garage to collect rain water. Main purpose is to water garden beds this summer, but possibly put a low pressure pump and check valve to supply water to the house. Post some pics when I get my ******* engineered storm gutter up and plumbed into tank.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I am working on my red binder. This will be the emergency binder where to go for what to do suggestions. So the first tab will be Where to begin SHTF then under that will be alert colors. Green, Yellow and Red then break it down from there. Another tab will be Security Measures. Training for basic soldier skills, donning a mask, HAZMAT suit etc. When to put a full time security on the perimeter. Probably the most important will be if a bug out has to happen what to do. If a bug out has to happen under fire. What to do, where are the rally points to meet up at. Initial base camp site to ponder options.

A lot of crap to think about and plan for. On the fun side I picked up a two pack in very good condition Buy it Now Army MSS Patrol Sleeping bags. https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-PACK-US-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 
The prices on eBay for surplus seem to suck right now. Looking around at different stuff. I did just win a bid on a Army duffle bag with shoulder straps for $10.00 on auction. I wanted another ruck but they were all to expensive.

With having snow on the ground now made me think of having a back up. Its to late to bury a Cache but it gave me the incentive to start collecting the stuff needed for a family cache.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Going to go get some human maintenance done at the VA today. I had this little ordeal some years ago that caused memory issues. Now it seems to be a little worst and for the last year or so it seems its started to effect how I pronounce certain words.

If any of you have noticed my spelling has degraded some. I can type and spell check will catch most but common words will be spelled wrong or I will phrase something in my head a certain way and I type it a different way. I will hit enter and then maybe notice mistakes then but usually a little later in the thread I will notice it when I re read it. 

So the Docs want to do a Cat scan and see what is going on in the noggin. Supposed to have something else later. Fun, the good thing is when I go to Grand Rapids I'll be able to go to Cabela's and see if there is anything worth buying


----------



## Chiefster23

*Water pre heater*

Yesterday I installed a home-made preheater to help cut my electric bill for my hot water heater. I used a stainless steel beer keg and just plumbed it so that cold water goes thru the keg before entering the electric hot water tank. The keg just sits on top of my coal stove in the basement. Nothing fancy, but it seems to be working great. I won't know for sure how well it works until I get my power bills later in the winter. But it ensures that I have both heat and hot water in the event of an extended winter power outage. I think I have attached a pic.........


----------



## Annie

MaterielGeneral said:


> Going to go get some human maintenance done at the VA today. I had this little ordeal some years ago that caused memory issues. Now it seems to be a little worst and for the last year or so it seems its started to effect how I pronounce certain words.
> 
> If any of you have noticed my spelling has degraded some. I can type and spell check will catch most but common words will be spelled wrong or I will phrase something in my head a certain way and I type it a different way. I will hit enter and then maybe notice mistakes then but usually a little later in the thread I will notice it when I re read it.
> 
> So the Docs want to do a Cat scan and see what is going on in the noggin. Supposed to have something else later. Fun, the good thing is when I go to Grand Rapids I'll be able to go to Cabela's and see if there is anything worth buying


Good luck at your appointment!

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

Chiefster23 said:


> Yesterday I installed a home-made preheater to help cut my electric bill for my hot water heater. I used a stainless steel beer keg and just plumbed it so that cold water goes thru the keg before entering the electric hot water tank. The keg just sits on top of my coal stove in the basement. Nothing fancy, but it seems to be working great. I won't know for sure how well it works until I get my power bills later in the winter. But it ensures that I have both heat and hot water in the event of an extended winter power outage. I think I have attached a pic.........


----------



## paraquack

I'm waiting for a removed 50 Gallon hot water with bad gas heating unit to come available thru plumber friend for free. 
I will be doing the same. The plumber calls it a tempering tank. I don't need to do much tempering down here in AZ. 
The cold water is usually quite warm. During the summer I don't need to add much hot water to the sink when doing 
dishes. Now showers are a little different.


----------



## Mereel Kestan

Nothing to report really, just been going to school and trying to survive that. I did put together a web belt for tactical stuff though. Two mag holders, two canteens, and a butt pack. There is a military style poncho and a military issue liner rolled up on the bottom of the butt pack, and inside I have a patrol bag, gloves, and some headwear.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Sportsman Guide has free shipping right now and some sales, FYI. A good way to get some preps cheap. I would still compare prices to eBay. 

They have a good deal with canteens and molle covers and I bought these a while back. I just ordered a 2 pair pack of mittens, 2 pack sleeping bag bivy pack, 2 medical molle pouches, 10 pair pack of white mitten over covers. 

When your cutting wood with your chain saw do you wear an IFAK or keep a medical kit near? If not the medical pouch mentioned($2.99) above is perfect for a tourniquet(your flavor) and a pressure bandage. If you cut your femoral artery your dead in minutes. I saw some videos of chainsaw accidents on YouTube and said F that, I now wear an IFAK. Just an FYI. 

I bought the above bivy for the two MSS Patrol sleeping bags I posted earlier. By the way it was a great transaction. One Patrol bag was brand new with the tag and the other was very good/excellent.


----------



## Redwood Country

I recharged the fire extinguishers around the house. Three in the house and one in the garage. I also have two of the smaller non rechargeable ones on order from Amazon. I will keep one with the grill and smoker on the back deck and the other one under the sink in the master bathroom.


----------



## paraquack

Redwood Country said:


> I recharged the fire extinguishers around the house. Three in the house and one in the garage. I also have two of the smaller non rechargeable ones on order from Amazon. I will keep one with the grill and smoker on the back deck and the other one under the sink in the master bathroom.


Thank you for mentioning the an extinguisher by the grill. I'll have to get one of my spares and put it near my grill. Cuudos!


----------



## A Watchman

Robie said:


> View attachment 62713


No thanks, I prefer my Bud on tap ice cold, if possible with ice shivers.


----------



## Robie

All I did was re-orient the picture


----------



## Redwood Country

paraquack said:


> Thank you for mentioning the an extinguisher by the grill. I'll have to get one of my spares and put it near my grill. Cuudos!


It's all fun and games until the old man burns down the house while working the grill.:vs_wave::laughhard:


----------



## spork

Well, yesterday my very early birthday presents arrived. Wife let me buy my own this year after showing here what I wanted to buy some day. She said order a couple, and I wasn't going to argue!

PSA Gen2 PA10 18" Midlength .308 WIN 1:10 Stainless Steel 15" M-lok Upper - with BCG and CH -516446791






and


PSA GEN2 PA10 .308 Complete Classic Lower Receiver - 77932912








Haven't decided what I'm doing for sights yet. I have a scope laying around I'll probably use for one of them. The other maybe just some iron sights.


----------



## sideKahr

Inspired by @Redwood Country I hung a fire extinguisher near my solar batteries.


----------



## Piratesailor

I ordered more heirloom seed, planning a garden for spring and also ordered 60days worth of emergency food as a hold over. Also looking at chicken coop ideas and designs.


----------



## Chiefster23

Bought steel tubing to enlarge my solar panel frame to raise capacity from 600 watts to 800 watts.


----------



## Prepared One

After buying the Shockwave 12 to replace the pistol grip, I added a tactical stock to my old pistol grip. I am pleased. In my pea little brain I got two 12 gauges for the price of about 500 bucks. ( Shockwave plus the tactical stock. ) Took the shorty out to the range and had a blast. Shoots much easier then the pistol grip did.


----------



## Smitty901

spork said:


> Well, yesterday my very early birthday presents arrived. Wife let me buy my own this year after showing here what I wanted to buy some day. She said order a couple, and I wasn't going to argue!
> 
> PSA Gen2 PA10 18" Midlength .308 WIN 1:10 Stainless Steel 15" M-lok Upper - with BCG and CH -516446791
> View attachment 64601
> and
> 
> 
> PSA GEN2 PA10 .308 Complete Classic Lower Receiver - 77932912
> View attachment 64609
> 
> 
> Haven't decided what I'm doing for sights yet. I have a scope laying around I'll probably use for one of them. The other maybe just some iron sights.


 Your will likely enjoy it. I swapped out the but stock for one that fit me better. Also went with a little lighter trigger spring . Ordered a Lower parts kit for AR15. Will use it if 1800guns ever ships my lowers.


----------



## spork

I've considered a trigger. It's not bad, but we'll see how it performs once I get a chance to take it out. Something a little lighter wouldn't hurt. Then comes the list of the other things it needs like a basic sling, more mags, more ammo, maybe a bipod? Who knows. I also spent way to much money today on ammo for the ar15 and 9mm. With the wife's blessing of course...its only money, right? I can see overtime hours in my future if I find any more good deals!


----------



## yooper_sjd

Piratesailor said:


> I ordered more heirloom seed, planning a garden for spring and also ordered 60days worth of emergency food as a hold over. Also looking at chicken coop ideas and designs.


I built my coop out of recycled lumber, spent a total of 120.00 on the project, and that includes the fully enclosed chickrun as well. Built my coop like a small barn, freind down the road had a pile of old cedar logs, cleaned them up and used for the chicken run, not much dirt, didn't want to drill into the limestone shelf my property is on, so log framed top sides and bottom, run is just shy of 20x15 coop is 8 tall on the inside, 8 wide, 12 long. only got 8 birds, but got room for 40 or more. If ya want a pic of it all, send a pm


----------



## unclefred




----------



## MaterielGeneral

Prepared One said:


> After buying the Shockwave 12 to replace the pistol grip, I added a tactical stock to my old pistol grip. I am pleased. In my pea little brain I got two 12 gauges for the price of about 500 bucks. ( Shockwave plus the tactical stock. ) Took the shorty out to the range and had a blast. Shoots much easier then the pistol grip did.
> 
> View attachment 64673


Great idea getting that stock. I have never been a fan of the pistol grip. I hope you have fun with it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## phrogman

Got me a Springfield Saint on a Black Friday on line sale at Brownells. The Shockwave and a smaller carry gun are next on my list.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## yooper_sjd

tumbled couple thousand .223 ctgs, and started decapping on a single stage press......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

On a lark, I thought I'd check the current stock of deep-cycle batteries I'm using for my solar back-up power system at my nearby Sam's Club. Lo and behold, they not only have them actually _in stock now _in the store, but they were on sale for $25/ea less. So I wheel on down and buy two more.









Project for tomorrow: Add these to the two already installed, plus upgrade my cables. I already have some 4/0 welding cable on-hand as well as some ¾" soft copper for making my own custom cables.


----------



## Limit Killer

While doing the weekly grocery shopping I picked up an extra 3 pack of soap to add to the prep closet. 

Slow and steady.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## CountryGuy

Been working on putting family document/ binder packages together to have in each vehicle and then a 'lite" version for everyone's BOB's. Things like various family, friends, stores, rally points or other key locations we've determined along with contact details (phone, email, etc) and addresses - including GPS coordinates. Still a lot of work to go and then want to go over it all to double and triple check. Once finalized I'm also gonna scan to pdf files and make thumb drives to add to the BOB's too. Including other things like insurance policies, will, bank account info, etc. still working on doing up maps with multiple rally points and highlighting 3 routes to each when possible. pictures and physical description of each of us and want to get copies of everyone's medical records to. Planning on working on getting Mrs and kids their passports over next few months and will add copies of those to each as well. Also going to get 2 sets of dog tags for each of the fam with name blood type, any allergy. hesitant to put SSN# on the kids tags. Thinking I'll make my own. I have a friend that works at one of my tooling suppliers who have a laser engraver so think I'll get some SS tag blanks water jet cut with another place I deal with then I can break the edges, clean them and brush finish them and have him etch them for me. Anyway that's what I'm doing besides helping be the Mrs assistant gift wrap elf.

To be honest it's a PITA but I know it will be well worth it when done and then will be easier to keep updated.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

CountryGuy said:


> ........... and make thumb drives to add to the BOB's too. ............


I hope you encrypt all this, or at least make it password-protected. Would kinda suck if the wrong person got hold of such information.


----------



## HochwaldJager

Went to gym.... Ate an apple instead of a apple tart.... Drank lots of coffee instead of water...... The End


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Back Pack Hack said:


> I hope you encrypt all this, or at least make it password-protected. Would kinda suck if the wrong person got hold of such information.


Some of the ScanDisk flash drives that I have for the electonic library are able to be password protected.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One

Going to get some more range time in this week before I go back to work next week. Added beans, bullets, and rice. Times a wasting.


----------



## CountryGuy

Back Pack Hack said:


> I hope you encrypt all this, or at least make it password-protected. Would kinda suck if the wrong person got hold of such information.


Most definitely. Also have a method to further cover up real numbers in file if someone does get past encryption.

But thanks for pointing that out, I should have mentioned that.


----------



## Limit Killer

Found a good deal on .22 ammo so picked up 3 bricks. Not really sure if it's a prep but I do seem to be accumulating it faster than I shoot it so I guess surplus = prep.

Raise the limits.


----------



## NajMorgan

*Map of fallout shelters*

I just joined this site, and it's great to run across some like-minded folk. Prepping is good, but we really need to get ready for one of the biggest disasters that could hit the US. We got North Korea and China just waiting to start a fight, and not all of us can afford a $100,000 shelter, and most of our houses can't give us real protection from fallout anyway. I found this nifty website REMOVED BY DENTON the other day from some post on Facebook, and it seems to be the best source for a map of places that we could use in case of the "big one". Let's plan for the serious stuff folks.


----------



## Prepared One

I ordered a straight razor and extra blades today. I have a beard but I am thinking it will come in handy. I have some extra disposables razors in my stores but was thinking I need something more substantial. Been a while since I used a straight razor.


----------



## MountainGirl

I ordered the CCrane Enhanced 2E Radio. Our Christmas present to us. 
.
. @*Denton* _thanks re ^^ link! lol_


----------



## Slippy

1000 rounds 9MM FMJ
1000 rounds 45ACP JHP


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Prepared One said:


> I ordered a straight razor and extra blades today. I have a beard but I am thinking it will come in handy. I have some extra disposables razors in my stores but was thinking I need something more substantial. Been a while since I used a straight razor.


I transitioned to good, ol-fashioned wet shaving years ago to 'cut the cord' of depending on lecktrickery in order to mow my face. I now have several year's worth of blades and soap.


----------



## Limit Killer

My wife got me (us) a Lifestraw Mission water filter. 

It's amazing how just one item can make you feel so much better. We have 5 days of water in our apartment. There are water sources near by but there's no way I'd use them without filtering and treating in some way. I love the steripen for our mountain hikes but the Mission is a much more robust and thorough way to go.

Raise the limits.


----------



## Prepared One

Picked up 500 rounds of 5.56 today from an outlet near me that only sells in bulk. Fair price. Been cold here so I got another half cord a wood just so I have it. Did some gun research and a little work on 1st aid. Tomorrow will add beans rice and can goods. Under the bed and a storage shed is in my future.


----------



## Redwood Country

At a certain point "Prep of the day" is just basic maintenance. Nothing sexy or interesting about rotating through rice and canned goods. Making sure that your water and gasoline are both topped off and fresh. Sharpening tools. Clearing your property so that you have clear sightlines. Planting vegetables. Pruning fruit trees. Maintaining your chicken coup so that the chickens are happy so that you have eggs. Maintaining your vehicles so that they are in good running condition with good tires and full gas tanks. I have done all of that stuff these past few weeks. (snore)

The sexy thing that I did this month was rejoin my local gun club. Haven't been a member for a couple years for a lot of reasons, mostly because I have been busy. Found some time and some money and had the opportunity to rejoin. Spent good quality time at the range with like minded individuals talking and shooting. Went through several hundred rounds in three visits, sighted in two rifles, four pistols (including a brand new one) and even had time to shoot skeet on one visit. Time and money well spent.


----------



## Hoosierboy

Signed a contract to have a pond installed...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Finally! A sunny day. Not a cloud in the sky! It's been over a week.

So I went out (it's _only_ -11°F......) and swept the snow off the solar panels. Now to see how my charger handles the addition of two batteries to my solar back-up power system in full sunlight.


----------



## Limit Killer

I noticed today that I have very few sources of fire. So I picked up 20 bic lighters. Now every bag, car and closet has at least one source of ignition. Also picked up a couple ammo cans since my little pile of assorted ammo was getting pretty unorganized.

Raise the limits.


----------



## phrogman

Picked up my Shockwave on Friday.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp4GA

Finally got a generator. Should have done this years ago, but with food, water, and other essentials this was considered a luxury item that probably won't be of great use in a national SHTF situation, but for local short term weather items it will be good.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

phrogman said:


> Picked up my Shockwave on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr

phrogman said:


> Picked up my Shockwave on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That gun reminds me of Mississippi's hogleg in "El Dorado". But yours is a distinct improvement.


----------



## MountainGirl

Jp4GA said:


> Finally got a generator. Should have done this years ago, but with food, water, and other essentials this was considered a luxury item that probably won't be of great use in a national SHTF situation, but for local short term weather items it will be good.


 Nice! What kind did you get?


----------



## Jp4GA

Its a sportsman duel fuel. We picked that one because it can run on gas or propane, and we wanted the RV hook-up so we can use it with our travel trailer.


----------



## MountainGirl

NajMorgan said:


> I just joined this site, and it's great to run across some like-minded folk. Prepping is good, but we really need to get ready for one of the biggest disasters that could hit the US. We got North Korea and China just waiting to start a fight, and not all of us can afford a $100,000 shelter, and most of our houses can't give us real protection from fallout anyway. I found this nifty website REMOVED BY DENTON the other day from some post on Facebook, and it seems to be the best source for a map of places that we could use in case of the "big one". Let's plan for the serious stuff folks.


Hey NajMorgan - I see you're back spamming your fallout shelter lists in the States sections. What's with that? 
You know something we dont like the big one is one the way??? :vs_shocked: Do tell!! 
@Denton :vs_cool:


----------



## NajMorgan

Hi MountainGirl. I can see you have been keeping an eye on me. It is a useful feature for Americans to have. It you don't feel I should share a resource that could protect us from radioactive fallout, then I won't post it anymore.


----------



## MountainGirl

NajMorgan said:


> Hi MountainGirl. I can see you have been keeping an eye on me. It is a useful feature for Americans to have. It you don't feel I should share a resource that could protect us from radioactive fallout, then I won't post it anymore.


It would be nice if that was true, Naj, but you are just a salesman trying to get people to sign up...and then move into a pyramid scheme. Here is a quote from your "shelter safety" page: :


> *WANT TO MAKE A GOOD SOURCE OF INCOME FULL-TIME OR EVEN PART-TIME, JUST BY REFERRING CUSTOMERS TO A MUCH NEEDED RESOURCE? SIGN UP FOR OUR AFFILIATE PROGRAM BY CLICKING ON "AFFILIATE PROGRAM" BELOW. E-MAIL US WITH ANY QUESTIONS YOU MAY HAVE.*


It's understandable that you want to make money as an Affiliate, and maybe you get a commission from the clicks from prepperforums.net - but the way you are doing this is disingenuous imo. If the Mods are fine with what you are doing, I have no problem with it.

Fwiw, I've not been 'keeping an eye' on you - but there is little that I miss, when it appears.

Best of luck.


----------



## NajMorgan

You can market a beneficial product, which this is. This is not a pyramid scheme. It is a map, and people can sign up as affiliates to market the product. I thought you were a moderator but I guess I was mistaken. Have a great day.


----------



## MountainGirl

NajMorgan said:


> You can market a beneficial product, which this is. This is not a pyramid scheme. It is a map, and people can sign up as affiliates to market the product. *I thought you were a moderator *but I guess I was mistaken. Have a great day.


Oh heavens no, lol. They get to decide about folks like you... and that's why they get the big bucks. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Since all my ammo is now catalogued, sorted and stored to my satisfaction, I created a PDF for my favorites.

I photographed each box of ammo I prefer to shoot with, annotated it with the brand, grain, details, UPC and current pricing. Uploaded the finished PDF onto my phone. Now, when I stumble across some ammo, I can look up what I know works well with each boomstick and, if the price is reasonable, stock up!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Scored 100 AA Energizer Max batteries on Fleabay last week. They arrived today. All have 12/2027 expiration dates!









Not bad for thirty clams. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Went to the gun show today. Picked up 10 AR mags ($8 each brand-spankin new) and a MagLULA ($27).









So I spent my allowance for the day.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cleaning out a back bedroom closet and came across a 10-year-old laptop that was broken beyond repair. I pulled the battery pack out and cracked it open. Six 18650s!

They haven't been charged in 7 or 8 years, but still read 2.6 to 2.8 volts. So they're worth checking out to see if they can be brought back to life. Broke them apart and popped 4 of 'em into the charger. So far, so good.


----------



## warrior4

Not really a post from today, but for Christmas I did get an emergency radio with hand crank battery recharge and a solar panel. It can also recharge cell phones and the like as well. NOAA weather radios pre-programmed and can listen to shortwave band in addition to AM/FM.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Started working on my long-planned dehydration / vac-seal 'station'.

I had a base cabinet just sitting around with no other use than gathering junk and dust. So I cleaned it out the other day and started to retask it as a permanent home for my dehydrator and vac-sealer.

I installed a raised rear portion along the back for a shelf on which to place the dehydrator on, and placed the sealer on the 'normal' top. I also raised the entire cabinet up 6" so it will be much higher than a standard 36" tall cabinet... much easier for me to work at that height than a standard kitchen-counter height.









The sealer will not stay where it's shown.... it will move to the right so it's not in front of the dehydrator. I just put it there for the photo.

There's power down low on that wall, so I'll pull the cabinet away and fish a wire up to a duplex receptacle and a pair of switches. The switches will turn the power of to the two receptacles So I don't have to keep plugging and unplugging the cords.... just flip the switch and walk away.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Rarely do I get ambitious enough to finish a project after coming home from work, but.........................


----------



## Robie

What did you finish?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Robie said:


> What did you finish?


http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...-talk/264-what-your-prep-day.html#post1587466


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Station is pretty much complete. Actually started using it tonight by dehydrating some veggies.









I need to get some 'matching' realtree camo material and make a dust cover for the dehydrator.


----------



## Prepared One

Added 240 rounds of 5.56, 62 grain I found at a good price and a couple of spare P-Mags. 200 rounds 9mm as well. Going to add batteries, candles, and can goods this weekend plus get some more rice in mylar and buckets. I am adding one more new tank of LP for storage and get a tank refill on an empty.


----------



## whoppo

Rotated 40 gallons of gasoline stores... and it was mighty cold out there!


----------



## yooper_sjd

scored a free solar cell, 40 watt output, 21 volt max continuous output. Now to dig through all my old electronics to start scavenging parts to make an inverter system for a solar generator.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Local home-improvement store was having a 'bag sale'. Buy a recyclable cloth shopping bag for 88¢ and get 15% off anything you can fit into it.

6x8, 8x10 and 10x12 tarps, some utility ropes and twine, generic multi-tools, basic tool sets etc. Mostly for Plan B..... put into my storage shed in case my home becomes a lost cause.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I KNEW I had these squirreled away somewhere.... and I finally found them.

Six new boxes of the RED strike-anywhere Diamond kitchen matches.









Apparently some laws about shipping got changed about some chemical they were using in the 'red' ones Diamond changed their chemistry and they're now 'green'. Some stores are not selling strike-anywhere due to perceived safety issues and only sell strike-on-box.

Now to pack these away with the rest of my fire-related goodies. Oh, how I pine for Ohio Blue-Tips.


----------



## Smitty901

Did my part to try and save our government. Called my Representatives again and made it clear I expect them to force the release of the FISA abuse report, and to tell Democrats to take a hike on DACA and the budget vote when it come around again and drop the NUKE on them.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Got a nice little cardboard box in the mailbox today. It contained my new EDC flashlight.... a Zebralight SC600Fd IV Plus. :tango_face_smile:









Ordered the 3500mah Panasonic unprotected 18650 battery to go with it.


----------



## StratMaster

Picked up a couple of jugs of wine to add to the shelves, then went out and did my PT. Hey, just because it's the apocalypse doesn't mean we have to live like animals LOL!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Spent this morning inventorying the tool kit in my personal truck.









Jumper cables? Check!









Extra lug wrench? Check!









12v air pump (with tire patch kit, pressure gauge and extra valve stems)? Check!









Starter kit? Check!









Various hand tools? Check!









Socket set (SAE & metric)? Check!

And.............









Flashlight? Check!


----------



## paraquack

Put up another 10 pounds of rice and planted my potato crop. Wonder what the potatoes will do down here in AZ


----------



## Prepared One

I found 120 rounds of Federal 5.56 on sale for 48 bucks. I bought 2 plus a 100 rds of 9mm. Also picked up a couple of metal ammo cans and a light for one of my safes. Got some range time in. Added can goods and stocked up on instant smacked up taters. Going to get that in mylar and buckets today.


----------



## whoppo

Added a few things to the canned stores...
Diced tomatoes, eight 14.5oz cans
Tomato paste, twelve 6oz cans
Hormel corned beef hash, eight 19oz cans
Organic black beans, eight 15oz cans
Goya red kidney beans, eight 15.5oz cans
Green Giant sweet corn, twelve 15oz cans
Mushroom pieces, twelve 4oz cans

Brinkmans Turkey Farms canned meats:
Chunked Beef, four #10 cans
Chunked Chicken, four #10 cans
Chunked Pork, four #10 cans
Ground Beef, four #10 cans
White Meat Turkey, four #10 cans
Beef & Noodles, two #10 cans
Ham & Beans, two #10 cans

Rotated all older stock to the front... this is stuff we use quite regularly, so it gets rotated long before it even begins to get old.


----------



## Ragnarök

Pickled eggs. Be ready in 2 weeks.


----------



## paraquack

Ok, I have never had the privilege of tasting a pickled egg. I assume it is hard boiled and removed??? from the shell before pickling. 
How long do they last if properly stored.
I'd like to give them a try but I think the USPS would say something if you sent me one in 2 weeks,
So could you share the recipe, please?


----------



## Ragnarök

paraquack said:


> Ok, I have never had the privilege of tasting a pickled egg. I assume it is hard boiled and removed??? from the shell before pickling.
> How long do they last if properly stored.
> I'd like to give them a try but I think the USPS would say something if you sent me one in 2 weeks,
> So could you share the recipe, please?


Ya it is hard boiled and peeled. I bring water to a boil and boil the eggs for 12 minutes. Once the 12 minutes is up I put them in an ice bath to stop the cooking process fast.

They can last a long time if you can them. I didn't can this one it's in a big mason jar with a screw on cap. They will be good to eat for 4 to 6 months if refrigerated. Maybe longer. I use no water so I'm sure it wouldn't hurt you after 6 months seeing how it's spices, vinegar and salt surrounding the eggs.

Recipe:

30 large eggs.
Pickling spices 
Kosher salt 
Minced dried garlic 
1 jar of pepperoncini with the liquid
1 large white onion thinly sliced
Dried dill
Vinegar to cover the eggs to the top near the seal

Sorry I did not measure anything. I go by taste usually.


----------



## Annie

Ragnarök said:


> Ya it is hard boiled and peeled. I bring water to a boil and boil the eggs for 12 minutes. Once the 12 minutes is up I put them in an ice bath to stop the cooking process fast.
> 
> They can last a long time if you can them. I didn't can this one it's in a big mason jar with a screw on cap. They will be good to eat for 4 to 6 months if refrigerated. Maybe longer. I use no water so I'm sure it wouldn't hurt you after 6 months seeing how it's spices, vinegar and salt surrounding the eggs.
> 
> Recipe:
> 
> 30 large eggs.
> Pickling spices
> Kosher salt
> Minced dried garlic
> 1 jar of pepperoncini with the liquid
> 1 large white onion thinly sliced
> Vinegar to cover the eggs to the top near the seal
> 
> Sorry I did not measure anything. I go by taste usually.


You can also just toss them into the pickling juice one the pickle jar from the store is finished. That my lazy way. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Ragnarök

Annie said:


> You can also just toss them into the pickling juice one the pickle jar from the store is finished. That my lazy way. :tango_face_smile:


Ya I thought about using more jars of different pickled peppers to be more lazy too. Favorite store bought pickle is Boars Head. They have a horseradish one that would be dynamite with eggs.


----------



## soyer38301

Working on the pole barn...still a lot of work to do...and the house building starts this spring.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## spork

@Mrs. Spork and I went out shooting yesterday to break in a few new guns. Broke in a couple remington rm380 pocket pistols and was pretty impressed for the $125 I paid for them. Very long trigger pull and will wear you out after a 100rnds, but this isn't the type of pistol you normally take out and shoot a couple boxes through. I liked it more than the wife did, but I think she's a little spoiled with her little sig that she has. We also took out my birthday presents finally and tried out the psa AR10's. I didn't have the money for optics yet, so I put some iron sights from my .22 on one and borrowed a scope from a friend for the other one. I was really impressed with both rifles and the borrowed scope. The scope is an UTG 3-12x44 that can be had for $110 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004KRA4YG/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1. Is it the greatest scope ever? Probably not, but it worked very well and seemed to hold zero well. I'm not a big fan of the lighted reticle, so I just kept it turned off. The psa rifles preformed well. I only got to test them at 100yrds as I ran out of time to try and measure out and set up a 200yrd shot. We were busy shooting for right at 4 hours and had skipped lunch, and didn't want to push things to much with grandma watching the kids. The rifles easily are more accurate than I am, but I was able to keep it at about a 1.5" group. If I had a sled or something to help steady the rifle I'm sure I could've done better. Over all, we both had an awesome time and got some training in.

TodayI packed away 75lbs of sugar in mylar today and 6 #10 cans of Simplot mashed potatoes. I've decided that I'm going to store these instead of the potato flakes we've been using. I like the flakes, but these are more of a powder and are much more compact. Space is always an issue, so we'll rotate the flakes out of stock and start putting more of these away.

Lastly I attempted to install a new motion security light as my old one has gotten very unreliable. I wanted it in a different spot and needed to install a new electrical box in the eave. Needless to say, I had bad luck and when drilling the 3.5" hole I hit a stud almost exactly square in the center. This project will take a bit longer as I need to replace some of the eave now to patch the poorly placed hole and then put it in the correct location. Guess that'll be a project for another day.


----------



## sideKahr

Back Pack Hack said:


> I KNEW I had these squirreled away somewhere.... and I finally found them.
> View attachment 67194
> Some stores are not selling strike-anywhere due to perceived safety issues and only sell strike-on-box...


I vaguely remember from my childhood a story about a house fire that was started by mice gnawing on these strike anywhere matches. Maybe store them in a paint can or something.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

sideKahr said:


> I vaguely remember from my childhood a story about a house fire that was started by mice gnawing on these strike anywhere matches. Maybe store them in a paint can or something.


They're in an ammo can now.


----------



## 6811

Got a second gun cleaning kit and more more gunsmithing tools. Roll pin Punches, punch block, AR forearm removal tool.


----------



## phrogman

Went to the range this past weekend and shot my XD40 SC, Shockwave and zero'd my new Sig Sauer Romeo5 red dot on my Springfield Saint. Got me an Izula, I'm using it as a boot knife right now. We'll see how that works. As far as preps, I added some bright landscaping lights in the front for security and sensor lights around the back of the home as well. I also added a fence to the backyard for some privacy and security. I will get a shed built this week to store some of the preps like propane, gas tanks, storm shudders and tools.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Started building my reloading room/bench. Gonna give reloading a try.


----------



## Joe

Went and bought an 870 Remington 12 gauge "Home Defense" model and several boxes of shells.


----------



## OldHorseman

.

- Did the monthly maintenance run on the main backup generator. Topped-up with new, non-ethanol, stabilized gas.


----------



## whoppo

Small ammo binge:

250 Ranger LE 12ga 00-Buck low recoil
200 Hornady Critical Defense 125gr .357 mag
250 Speer Gold Dot 135gr +P .38 Special
250 Speer Gold Dot 230gr 45 auto
100 Speer Gold Dot 250gr 45 long colt

Monthly Ammo Budget: exhausted!


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Built a quality reloading bench and custom cupboards to go with. Got single stage press for deprime only. 

Got myself knee deep in mini mags and another 90lbs of beans. 

If nothing else the zombies will find me by the involuntary butt harmonic I'll be playing. 

Wow can't believe this thread is still going. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RJAMES

Nothing I did but two of my cows put healthy calves on the ground today. Had one born a couple weeks ago and two still pregnant . Sun shines and the rains comes and we are eating well for anther year as well as making some money.


----------



## Hoosierboy

Received a case of “free” freeze dried vegetables today. Free because I bought them on Amazon using points from my credit card. My wife complains about my prepping costs. I have a small business that I regularly use a credit card for (yes I pay it off monthly). I acrue a lot of points . Instead of using the points for silly crap, I now use them to buy more survival supplies. I’m happy and so is the wife...and my stash is growing quickly.


----------



## tango

Bought an ammo can of National Match ammo for the Garand
Bought a few Eagles and some "junk"
Added to the pantry

MAGA


----------



## Chiefster23

Purchased 500 military, once-fired, 5.56 shell casings. I spent the last few days prepping these cases for reloading. Clean, decap, swage the primer pocket, resized, and trim to correct length. A good project for crappy winter weather days.


----------



## Prepared One

Added another bucket of Oats and 100 rounds of 45 ammo. Picked up another 50' of barbed wire. Feeling lazy this weekend.


----------



## SOCOM42

Got these Thursday, going for more.

Model 60 for scale only.


----------



## SOCOM42

Prepared One said:


> Added another bucket of Oats and 100 rounds of 45 ammo. Picked up another 50' of barbed wire. Feeling lazy this weekend.


If you have a gun, more ammo is always better, they make poor clubs.

For me I am too old to use a bayonet today, unlike 50+ years ago.

Can ALWAYS use more 45 ammo, have subguns with a wicked appetite.

I don't piss away that ammo, only shoot a couple of mags a year out of them.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

SOCOM42 said:


> If you have a gun, more ammo is always better, they make poor clubs.................


+1. There is no such thing as too much ammo. I've never heard _anyone_ ever say, "Gee, I wish I had less ammo."


----------



## MountainGirl

Back Pack Hack said:


> +1. There is no such thing as too much ammo. I've never heard _anyone_ ever say, "Gee, I wish I had less ammo."


Unlike the many who now say, "Gee, I wish _they_ had less ammo."


----------



## Prepared One

SOCOM42 said:


> If you have a gun, more ammo is always better, they make poor clubs.
> 
> For me I am too old to use a bayonet today, unlike 50+ years ago.
> 
> Can ALWAYS use more 45 ammo, have subguns with a wicked appetite.
> 
> I don't piss away that ammo, only shoot a couple of mags a year out of them.


Generally speaking, I pick up ammo of some sort and quantity every week. Sometimes large, sometimes just a box or two.


----------



## sideKahr

Put up some more freeze dried Mountain House #10 cans. Diced Chicken, Beef Stew, Granola with Milk & Blueberries, and Beef Stroganoff with Noodles. Every little bit helps.


----------



## spork

Finally picked up some optics for the rifles we got back in Dec. For the money this scope from amazon seems to be pretty good. I borrowed one from a buddy to use on my rifle and liked it a lot so I ordered one. $109 and has some nice features (not that I really need 36 colors for the reticle). I just use it in the off position. Its a 3-12x44 and comes witth flip up caps, mounts and has parallax adjustment. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004KRA4YG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1. Also bought a red dot and 3x magnifier by vortex, but they haven't shown up yet. It was a lot more money than I really wanted to spend, but they had good reviews and I'm anxious to try them out. I've never used a red dot with a magnifier before...it should be interesting.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

1500 more mini mags as they be on sale. A bug buster scope for the 10/22 takedown lite. Properly mounted just needing a zero. Mounted the takedown lite into a Magpul X22 backpacker stock. Got 4 more mags and 3 for inside stock.

Put together a small "survival kit" to go in the bag. Basics like fire water tabs cordage fire basic boo boos Advil etc. 

Then I woke up remembered that I only have sharp sticks now because nobody in Canada breaks laws or harms others for personal gain. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brysonarchery

Buys:
ATI telescoping stock, sight rail and side saddle for my Mossberg 500 hd gun.

Prepping: went for a hike on a farm that we hunt to stay in shape and get some good cardio conditioning.

Sent from my VS500PP using Tapatalk


----------



## phrogman

Added some more bottled water, TP, paper towels and AA/AAA batteries to my stores. I had to get rid of a lot of stuff to make my move across country so I'm slowly working my way back up.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl

phrogman said:


> Added some more bottled water, TP, paper towels and AA/AAA batteries to my stores. I had to get rid of a lot of stuff to make my move across country so I'm slowly working my way back up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 So did you move to or from SoCal? Good job on your preps.


----------



## SOCOM42

I suppose everyone has their reason for staying in Cali., I left in 65 never been back.

A good friend who is CEO of a major corp. is moving out of socal this year after 40 years, he can't wait.

NOW, went to the factory outlet again and bought two dozen commercial food service grade kitchen knives for $40.

In the lot is a meat cleaver with a quarter inch thick blade.

Will post a picture later.


----------



## spork

Ordered 3000rnds of CCI "AR Tactical" to help top off the .22 supply. This stuff tends to shoot well and at .06rnd is pretty reasonably priced. https://www.sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com/products2.cfm/ID/136880. Also mounted my new scope that I got. Overall, a pretty laid back day.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

No really a prep of today, but preps for the winter: I do a lot of dehydrating in the winter for a variety of reasons.

1. Work slows down a bit, so I have more time.
2. It's friggin' cold out in the winter.
3. I gets dark sooner in the evening, and light later in the morning.
4. The heat produced by the dehydrator doesn't need to be removed from the house by the AC. It's 'free' heat.
5. The air is dryer in the winter, so food dehydrates a bit faster.
6. The moisture removed by the dehydrator is added to the arid air in the house. Minor, but still a plus.

Today, it's salsa sauce. Yesterday, it was some beef.


----------



## phrogman

MountainGirl said:


> So did you move to or from SoCal? Good job on your preps.


Thanks. I moved from SoCal, been here in Florida for about 6 months now and don't miss it one bit. As far as preps, I reorganized my ammo and did a recount.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie

I've been shopping. :tango_face_grin:
This and this and three of these.


----------



## SOCOM42

Bought some more gun parts for myself this time.


----------



## Robie

Just got this in the mail.
A lot of my "being prepared" mentality involves being "bugged out"...away from home.
Having a quick and easy fire is of prime importance to me and I insure I have things kept in multiple locations to make that happen.
After quite a bit of research, I decided to buy this to help things along. Bigger than what is needed probably but I'm not getting any younger and saving energy is key in a survival situation.

Anyway....the Silky Big Boy


----------



## Annie

12 Dak hams from Walmart.

https://i5.walmartimages.com/asr/c7ca0c25-37b7-463c-8ee0-231cf2b1b09e_1.90516eceb36c57ab962963c0920e5fcd.jpeg?odnHeight=450&odnWidth=450&odnBg=FFFFFF


----------



## Hoosierboy

Picked up some iostat...just for the heck of it.


----------



## yooper_sjd

sitting here waiting for the much promised rain in west texas to see how my roof rain water collection works, got an almost empty 1600 gallon tank to fill up.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Spaghetti sauce was on sale at the local grocery store. So the first of five 45 oz. jars are in the dehydrator as of this morning.


----------



## Slippy

Today I plan on reducing my stores of bourbon and rum while I sit on my ass and watch the Daytona 500!

:vs_peace:


----------



## Prepared One

I am going to clean a few guns, watch an old movie, and drink a couple of ice cold beers and maybe a little






. It was one long ass week and another on the way.


----------



## Annie

Back Pack Hack said:


> Spaghetti sauce was on sale at the local grocery store. So the first of five 45 oz. jars are in the dehydrator as of this morning.


Oh wow, that's interesting. How do you store them? Mylar bags?

Today I'm canning 14-quart jars of various meats: chicken, pork, steak. Hot pack.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Annie said:


> Oh wow, that's interesting. How do you store them? Mylar bags?.............


Zip bags in the fridge. I'm just finishing up some I dehydrated in May of '16.






I do the same process for salsa sauce so I can have a zesty, spicy snack with tortilla chips instead of a sweet chocolate treat.


----------



## maine_rm

Beer me!


----------



## A Watchman

maine_rm said:


> Beer me!


Who is the young lad, giving ya a hand and learning some skills?


----------



## maine_rm

A Watchman said:


> Who is the young lad, giving ya a hand and learning some skills?


... I would be the lad lol (I got to give the old man tools every now and tthen or else he feels Unneeded. Let them cut a few corners he feels like he taught me something LOL)


----------



## Joe

@maine rm That is one sharp table! Looks pretty sturdy too.


----------



## A Watchman

maine_rm said:


> ... I would be the lad lol (I got to give the old man tools every now and tthen or else he feels Unneeded. Let them cut a few corners he feels like he taught me something LOL)


Well alright then! Keep the Old Geezer inline and don't let him screw anything up!


----------



## StratMaster

Rotated some new coffee into the preps, and some out to utilize.
To me, no coffee is a TEOTWAWKI scenario.


----------



## inceptor

StratMaster said:


> Rotated some new coffee into the preps, and some out to utilize.
> To me, no coffee is a TEOTWAWKI scenario.


Roger that!

Coffee will be the last thing I run out of. Got a rotation going myself. Some will be surprised at how long coffee will last.


----------



## sideKahr

My wife and I rolled coins all weekend. I like to make purchases with cash, and change adds up over the years. We're at $850 and still have a lot of jars to go. At least some of our windfall will go toward improving our preps.


----------



## Ragnarök

100 pounds of white rice, 20 pounds each of navy, great northern, red, black and kidney beans. 

6 5 gallon buckets, 5 gallon Mylar bags and 2000 cc oxygen absorbers.


----------



## phrogman

Just recently added some security cameras and the last of my security lights. I also ordered some more ammo of various calibers and some PMags that were on sale. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngridge

New set up came in. Orca Tactical 34L Molle(wish I would have seen the 40L before ordering, but this one is top notch for the price) with a Voodoo Tactical scabbard on the side for the Shockwave. Holds up nice so far. Can't wait until summer. I have not had a 'dedicated' BOB or BIB, always just odds ends laying around with some old duffel bags so this is pretty exciting for me. I have been getting it lined in with some nice items.

Hopefully the picture works. 








Sorry I do not know how to rotate the picture on here.


----------



## 6811

I ordered a Franklin armory gen 3 AR binary trigger. Not sure if it has any prepping value, but I know it pisses the snowflakes.


----------



## phrogman

youngridge said:


> New set up came in. Orca Tactical 34L Molle(wish I would have seen the 40L before ordering, but this one is top notch for the price) with a Voodoo Tactical scabbard on the side for the Shockwave. Holds up nice so far. Can't wait until summer. I have not had a 'dedicated' BOB or BIB, always just odds ends laying around with some old duffel bags so this is pretty exciting for me. I have been getting it lined in with some nice items.
> 
> Hopefully the picture works.
> View attachment 69786
> 
> 
> Sorry I do not know how to rotate the picture on here.


I'm really digging that scabbard.

My EDCs were printing too much so I got me something a bit smaller, an XDs 45. Seems a bit more comfortable and a lot less noticeable. Now I have to take it out to the range.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## yooper_sjd

Just picked up a job cleaning up an estate. The older gentleman (previous owner) was a hot hod builder/driver. My scrap pile is growing!!!! as is my Treasure pile. All sorts of Alternators, starters, shocks, U-joints, wiper blades, various other electrical parts brand new still in original packaging. And this is just from the shop. Now the house there be alot of stuff to get out of there and dispose of, and glad I have a burn pit for disposal. There will be a few things from the house I can make use of as well. One mans trash is anothers treasure.


----------



## Robie

sideKahr said:


> My wife and I rolled coins all weekend. I like to make purchases with cash, and change adds up over the years. We're at $850 and still have a lot of jars to go. At least some of our windfall will go toward improving our preps.


I was given one of those "coin counting Jars" years ago as a gift. It works really well and keeps tally of any coin you put in...not sure about $1 coins. The batteries have lasted many years. For $8-$10 it's handy to tell at a glance how much money is actually in the jar.


----------



## youngridge

phrogman said:


> I'm really digging that scabbard.
> 
> My EDCs were printing too much so I got me something a bit smaller, an XDs 45. Seems a bit more comfortable and a lot less noticeable. Now I have to take it out to the range.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It is nice so far walking around the house. I will see if it holds up well enough this summer in the woods. I can actually draw the shot gun fairly well out of the scabbard while it is on my back. I really just wanted something that I could strap on the pack for the ease of not carrying it around. Really pleased with the set up so far.


----------



## phrogman

youngridge said:


> It is nice so far walking around the house. I will see if it holds up well enough this summer in the woods. I can actually draw the shot gun fairly well out of the scabbard while it is on my back. I really just wanted something that I could strap on the pack for the ease of not carrying it around. Really pleased with the set up so far.


I also have the Shockwave and would like to know how that scabbard holds up after some use.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

More of a yesterday thing. While at Walmart I found a 3 person 72 hour emergency food kit with water filtration for 30 dollars in the clearance isle. I also was bad and instead of saving or putting my small tax refund towards debt repayment I went out and got a Vortex Strike Eagle 1-6x24 scope and a 2' offset mount. I'm pretty pumped


----------



## Smitty901

NotTooProudToHide said:


> More of a yesterday thing. While at Walmart I found a 3 person 72 hour emergency food kit with water filtration for 30 dollars in the clearance isle. I also was bad and instead of saving or putting my small tax refund towards debt repayment I went out and got a Vortex Strike Eagle 1-6x24 scope and a 2' offset mount. I'm pretty pumped


 Nothing like new equipment to fire up a day.
I am shopping. Regulations are coming when who knows, while prices are down I am looking around.


----------



## Annie

I've got 14 more quart jars of various meats bottled up and cookin' on the stove.


----------



## youngridge

phrogman said:


> I also have the Shockwave and would like to know how that scabbard holds up after some use.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I will give an up date after the beginning of July. By then it should have seen some walking miles on it.


----------



## phrogman

Went over my EDC and checked my radio, headlamp and back up batteries. I also added some more skin, 39 gal trash bag, lighter and some sun block. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42

Bought 32 pounds of spaghetti, 10 cans of sardines in oil, 4 can pack of classic spam, jug of blue Agave syrup, two can pack of baking powder.


----------



## SDF880

Man I love SPAM!!!!


----------



## SOCOM42

SDF880 said:


> Man I love SPAM!!!!


I like it but not crazy about it. I have an internal mechanism that limits my intake.

Use to throw a couple of cans in the brief along with the Jeppson approach plates, oh yeah, a fork too.

I have no actual count on how much I have stored, couple hundred+?

My GHB has three food items, Spam, honey and life boat rations.


----------



## Mad Trapper

SOCOM42 said:


> I like it but not crazy about it. I have an internal mechanism that limits my intake.
> 
> Use to throw a couple of cans in the brief along with the Jeppson approach plates, oh yeah, a fork too.
> 
> I have no actual count on how much I have stored, couple hundred+?
> 
> My GHB has three food items, Spam, honey and life boat rations.


My mom used to slice spam and put it on a broiler pan, cook flip, cook other side with a little brown sugar sprinkled on top. It cooks out the grease and tastes great.

For annoying vegetarian friends, the cans also make great Christmas presents/stocking stuffers. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## youngridge

Got some stuff off of Amazon through my rewards for the credit card. I use it for all my purchases and in turn I use the points for small prep stuff.

Another flint and steel for the BOB as well as some emergency mylar sleeping bags two pack. They are reflective, but if I am desperate enough to use them I will be happy to have them.


----------



## StratMaster

SOCOM42 said:


> I like it but not crazy about it. I have an internal mechanism that limits my intake.
> 
> Use to throw a couple of cans in the brief along with the Jeppson approach plates, oh yeah, a fork too.
> 
> I have no actual count on how much I have stored, couple hundred+?
> 
> My GHB has three food items, Spam, honey and life boat rations.


You and me both... like it but not crazy about it. But it stores real well, and scrambled up with a mess of eggs and onions or on a biscuit it's pretty tasty! I generally buy a case when on sale.


----------



## rstanek

I did an inventory this morning and am going to Sams Club tomorrow to restock, I keep enough on hand to do one good meal a day for approximately one year for two people.......


----------



## paraquack

rstanek, you bring a good point. I need to re-evaluate my stores. Both my wife and I eat maybe half of what we did 
5 years ago. Time to rethink what I need. Might need to add more protein to the stores.


----------



## A Watchman

Mad Trapper said:


> My mom used to slice spam and put it on a broiler pan, cook flip, cook other side with a little brown sugar sprinkled on top. It cooks out the grease and tastes great.
> 
> For annoying vegetarian friends, the cans also make great Christmas presents/stocking stuffers. :tango_face_grin:


I gotta tell ya guys ..... again. Friends don't let Friends eat spam.

I have some in my stores but we don't eat the crap. To consume it you either gotta be real hungry or drown it in other fixins'. Me, I'm going to side with *@bigwheel* and recommend the canned beanie wienees.


----------



## rstanek

Planning on Saturday to go shopping to bring our food preps back to appropriate levels.....also need to revisit our med supplies to make sure expiration dates aren’t to extreme, we usually don’t exceed one year after date stamp.....


----------



## Prepared One

A Watchman said:


> I gotta tell ya guys ..... again. Friends don't let Friends eat spam.
> 
> I have some in my stores but we don't eat the crap. To consume it you either gotta be real hungry or drown it in other fixins'. Me, I'm going to side with *@bigwheel* and recommend the canned beanie wienees.


Beanie wienees and hot sauce! :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Annie

Spaghetti was .69 per box, so I picked up 10. I Also put away 6 #10 cans of rice and the same of black beans. Lil bit at a time gets the job done.


----------



## Chiefster23

I finally got my 2 additional solar panels wired properly and functioning. I went from 600 watts to 800 watts capacity. This should give me enough to power my freezer round the clock and additionally my fridge during daylight hours.


----------



## Chiefster23

Also, ordered up a few more magazines before the prices go thru the roof. Later today I will check inventory of my reloading components and order accordingly. Prices are sure to go up and shortages occur. HERE WE GO AGAIN!


----------



## Smitty901

Little over 3 hours range time with son in law. Mot a bad day cool ,damp and overcast . Rounds went down range just fine.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Today I went ahead and bought some magazines for my pistols. I will have 6 total for both my M&P .40 and SD9VE as well as 3 for my M&P Shield 9mm. I had planned on waiting but seeing whats going on and the fact that they are still pretty inexpensive I went ahead and did it. Next week when I get paid I'm probably going to go ahead and get some more 30 round Pmags for my AR.


----------



## phrogman

Got a 24" turkey barrel for my SPX 930.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Spent the evening organizing my prepper e-library. Sorted out and categorized about 1,000 files and checked for duplicates. Pushing 100 categories.


----------



## youngridge

Bought some cotton balls and Vaseline along with more canned food and some more saltines 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack

Finally got the laser (gift) mounted on the shotgun. Surprisingly it was right on without tweaking the laser. Now to order the extension mag tube.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Spent several hours getting the garden ready to plant in about 6 weeks. Spread out 10 yards of garden blend soil. Fed the cows and sighted in my Ruger 77/357. After searching for months, I finally found a Leupold 2-7 shotgun/muzzleloader scope used on eBay. It arrived in perfect condition. I shot about an inch a half group off the hay bales at 80 yards. More fine tuning later but at least it shoots minute of deer/hog now.


----------



## paraquack

Found this ad on FB. Now this is advertising!!!


----------



## Robie

Not exactly earth-shattering prepping but...took up some leather work a few months ago and gave wet-forming a try over the weekend with a basic sheath I made.

I used a kitchen vacuum-sealer and was pretty happy with the results.


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

Just bought more socksand tank tops a battery pack and another belt


----------



## hwminich

Today.... I will be staying late for an upgrade at work so... I made coffee at home plus packed my breakfast, lunch and dinner from home. Saving money versus eating out, plus healthier too. 
Other every day preps: 
-Potty before you leave the house!
-Seasonally appropriate clothing and footwear!
-Bring a refillable water bottle/cup!
-Gas Tank never under half full!


----------



## Annie

hwminich said:


> Today.... I will be staying late for an upgrade at work so... I made coffee at home plus packed my breakfast, lunch and dinner from home. Saving money versus eating out, plus healthier too.
> Other every day preps:
> -Potty before you leave the house!
> -Seasonally appropriate clothing and footwear!
> -Bring a refillable water bottle/cup!
> -Gas Tank never under half full!


"Potty before you leave the house!"--very important.

I picked up four more propane tanks for my Mr Buddy Heater. A lot of people up the street a ways had there power knocked out due to strong winds last Friday, and today we're expected to get a lot of snow. Here's hoping the power doesn't go out with this next storm, but if it does, I'm ready.


----------



## Prepared One

last weekend I picked up 250 rounds of 5.56, 62 grain and a couple of spare p-mags. Added another propane tank for storage. I am going to get some shooting in with some customers this weekend......and maybe get some business done. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Started work on yet another hidden/secret stash in the house. 'Nuff room for 4-6 rifles and numerous handguns if need be. And/or a truckload of ammo/mags.


----------



## tango

Kivan,
If the drill is shaped like a "U ", with handle in the middle and a round wood flat on the end, it is called a Brace, the drills are called bits.
(Can't post pictures)


----------



## Robie

tango said:


> Kivan,
> If the drill is shaped like a "U ", with handle in the middle and a round wood flat on the end, it is called a Brace, the drills are called bits.
> (Can't post pictures)


Yup...handy to have on hand. I guess I inherited 4-5 from my Dad.


----------



## yooper_sjd

moving grubbed up cactus from a neighbors property and spreading dump behind my house down hill where I get clean fill dumped. In a few yrs it should be nice and thick steep incline of prickly pear cactus on the 15 foot tall burm. Not too many folk want to climb or run through prickly pear.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Since I have the Savage Scout 11 .308 for long-range bipedal scum-bag extermination purposes, I decided to start retasking my evil, badass and reviled AR-15 into more of a home-defense / _short-to-mid-range _bipedal scum-bag exterminator. After meandering through the Aisles of Hell ('gun show'), off came the evil, dangerous stock barrel shroud (commonly referred to by the all-knowing politicians as 'a shoulder thing that goes up') and on goes a eviler, more lethal 4-sided pic rail. It's not called a 4-sided rail because there's a rail on all four sides. It's called a 4-sided rail because it turns an ordinary, stock 5.56x45 62-grain bullet into an incendiary (re: heat-seeking), long-range (capable of traveling 100's of miles), hollow-point (meaning it explodes with the force of 62 Hiroshima bombs*) armor-piercing (goes through nine M1A1 tanks like a hot knife through butter) projectiles**.

I offset this satanic, more lethal and murderous attachment by removing the deadly, immoral and disgusting optical scope (yes, the scope that automatically and spontaneously guides the barrel in the direction of humans and actuates the trigger) and installing a far-less-sinister-looking iron sight. _Surely_ the addition of such a sweet, innocent and innocuous sight will prevent my weapon of war from immediately mowing down scores of passers-by.









I really wanted to get a My Little Pony rail and a Dora the Explorer sight, but they were all sold out.

That pretty much emptied my piggy bank for now. A perilous, life-threatening and hazardous forward grip (if I can find one that doesn't have a lengthy felony record) and a flashlight with a incapacitating 1,000-lumen LED fed by a high-capacity 3500maH battery, capable of burning the retinas off the back of eyes of the innocent by-standers, will follow.

Notes:
* "62 grains" does not have anything to do with the round or propellant. 'Grain', as we all know from the mainstream media, is a measurement of TNT tonnage. 1 grain = 15 kilotons of TNT. Be aware the next time I go to the range and fire off a couple 30-rd mags, North Korea, Russia and China will launch all nuclear weapons in their arsenals towards the US as a retaliatory response.
** I'd get something similar for the Scout, but I'm afraid using one with .308 rounds would annihilate the entire solar system.


----------



## MountainGirl

Back Pack Hack said:


> Since I have the Savage Scout 11 .308 for long-range bipedal scum-bag extermination purposes, I decided to start retasking my evil, badass and reviled AR-15 into more of a home-defense / _short-to-mid-range _bipedal scum-bag exterminator. After meandering through the Aisles of Hell ('gun show'), off came the evil, dangerous stock barrel shroud (commonly referred to by the all-knowing politicians as 'a shoulder thing that goes up') and on goes a eviler, more lethal 4-sided pic rail. It's not called a 4-sided rail because there's a rail on all four sides. It's called a 4-sided rail because it turns an ordinary, stock 5.56x45 62-grain bullet into an incendiary (re: heat-seeking), long-range (capable of traveling 100's of miles), hollow-point (meaning it explodes with the force of 62 Hiroshima bombs*) armor-piercing (goes through nine M1A1 tanks like a hot knife through butter) projectiles**.
> 
> I offset this satanic, more lethal and murderous attachment by removing the deadly, immoral and disgusting optical scope (yes, the scope that automatically and spontaneously guides the barrel in the direction of humans and actuates the trigger) and installing a far-less-sinister-looking iron sight. _Surely_ the addition of such a sweet, innocent and innocuous sight will prevent my weapon of war from immediately mowing down scores of passers-by.
> 
> View attachment 71689
> 
> 
> I really wanted to get a My Little Pony rail and a Dora the Explorer sight, but they were all sold out.
> 
> That pretty much emptied my piggy bank for now. A perilous, life-threatening and hazardous forward grip (if I can find one that doesn't have a lengthy felony record) and a flashlight with a incapacitating 1,000-lumen LED fed by a high-capacity 3500maH battery, capable of burning the retinas off the back of eyes of the innocent by-standers, will follow.
> 
> Notes:
> * "62 grains" does not have anything to do with the round or propellant. 'Grain', as we all know from the mainstream media, is a measurement of TNT tonnage. 1 grain = 15 kilotons of TNT. Be aware the next time I go to the range and fire off a couple 30-rd mags, North Korea, Russia and China will launch all nuclear weapons in their arsenals towards the US as a retaliatory response.
> ** I'd get something similar for the Scout, but I'm afraid using one with .308 rounds would annihilate the entire solar system.


Oh that's funny as hell, BPH, and SO on point!! :shock:


----------



## MountainGirl

Robie said:


> Not exactly earth-shattering prepping but...took up some leather work a few months ago and gave wet-forming a try over the weekend with a basic sheath I made.
> 
> I used a kitchen vacuum-sealer and was pretty happy with the results.
> 
> View attachment 71281
> 
> 
> View attachment 71289


That looks really nice, good job!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

NTPTH was bad last night. He took advantage of all the LEO agencies switching to 9mm's from .40's and found a heck of a deal on some bonded .40 ammo.


----------



## youngridge

NotTooProudToHide said:


> NTPTH was bad last night. He took advantage of all the LEO agencies switching to 9mm's from .40's and found a heck of a deal on some bonded .40 ammo.


I was wondering where all that .40 ammo was going....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy

Found a good deal on a bloodstopper option to add to the med kits.
These were on, 2 for $4.88: (a box had 2 of these 20g packets)









Grabbed both that were left on the shelf.
4 packs that I can distribute to my various med kits/IFAKs.

Picked up some new small bottles of Ibu and Tylenol for the kits too. Old ones were nearing their dates.
Check your medication dates, folks.


----------



## phrogman

More guns and magazines. I will eventually get some food and water too.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Organized some odd ammo. Found I had 300 rds of 5.56 in one ammo can.

Hmmmm. I just bought ten 30-rd magazines a while back.

So I loaded 'em up.


----------



## tango

Hoarder


----------



## Back Pack Hack

tango said:


> Hoarder


300 rounds is hoarding?

300 rounds is a_ short day at the range_! :vs_smirk:


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

youngridge said:


> I was wondering where all that .40 ammo was going....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check SGAmmo. Winchester 180 grain bonded hollow points that where LEO surplus are going for around 170 or 180 for 500. I bought cases and it was around 380 bucks with shipping. Not bad for 1000 rounds.


----------



## phrogman

Went to the range yesterday and put some rounds down range with my newly acquired weapons. They all worked flawlessly. I was especially impressed with my CCW (XDs 45), it was a lot easier to shoot than I expected and I was able to get good groups.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## whoppo

Annie said:


> "Potty before you leave the house!"--very important.
> 
> I picked up four more propane tanks for my Mr Buddy Heater. A lot of people up the street a ways had there power knocked out due to strong winds last Friday, and today we're expected to get a lot of snow. Here's hoping the power doesn't go out with this next storm, but if it does, I'm ready.


There was a person in my neighborhood a few years ago who had the license plate "PB4UGO" - truly a life lesson


----------



## Sasquatch

Ammo, ammo, ammo.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

Finished this up Saturday. Just a "possibles pouch" to keep stuff in that doesn't fit in your pocket. Easy to grab and go...

This will probably get a pocket knife, flashlight, BIC lighter, a few medical things, aspirin, etc...


----------



## Duncan

I bought a trigger pull gauge at Bass Pro Shop for $24.95. I own two Ruger 10/22 rifles: wonderful firearms with horrid triggers. They both break at ~6.5 lb, not conducive to accurate shooting. I did have a trigger job on one of my long guns and bought a new trigger for yet another; the improvement in my marksmanship was noticeable. I believe my next step is to get new triggers for the 10/22s. <rant>Actually, Ruger makes drop-in triggers for the 10/22 for ~US$90; one would think that they'd ship the gun with the good triggers, but then that might eat into their bottom line! </rant>


----------



## Prepared One

This followed me home last Friday. The Savage MSR 15. Not been to the range yet but I understand it is accurate. Good clean break on the trigger so we shall see how it performs. The flip up sights are crap so I will have to replace and I need to pick up a good red dot. Picked up rice and beans as well.


----------



## Annie

Robie said:


> Finished this up Saturday. Just a "possibles pouch" to keep stuff in that doesn't fit in your pocket. Easy to grab and go...
> 
> This will probably get a pocket knife, flashlight, BIC lighter, a few medical things, aspirin, etc...
> 
> View attachment 72385
> View attachment 72393


Nice!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Had about 400 .PDFs in my 'unclassified' folder of my e-library. Spent about 2 hours tonight sorting through them and getting them filed away where they're supposed to be. Found about 35 duplicates. Created about a dozen new categories. Also relocated some sub-categories to more appropriate categories.


----------



## phrogman

Bought a laminated map of my area for my EDC. Next is a map of the states north of me for hurricane evacuation.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## yooper_sjd

finished up a brooder coop in the garage, headed into town within next hr to pick up 30 pullets of various breeds. Pics to follow some time today. Still need to clean out coop, and change straw in nesting boxes for current hens left. Been loosing about one a week past couple months due to old age. Guess I just need to start rotating them on an annual basis from coop to freezer.


----------



## Piratesailor

New raised bed garden created the other day and ready for planting. Will do another one tomorrow. New coop went up and is ready for occupancy.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I picked up 16 more railroad ties for an upcoming fencing project. I still need a lot more, but it's a start.


----------



## yooper_sjd

The brooder coop and run I made over past 2 days, chicks picked up yesterday


----------



## yooper_sjd

washed out coop with hose, cleaned nesting boxes and added new hay to nesting boxes. I use cat litter buckets cut in half from top to bottom for easier cleaning of nesting boxes. they get washed out every 3-4 months. Took a few pics of my totally enclosed chicken run, it is 20' x 25' 6' tall so I i can walk around inside of it. Do to my property having a mile or so thick conglomerate limestone, I wooden log framed the run out of Mountain Juniper which is very abundant in my area.


----------



## yooper_sjd

and my water harvesting project is nearing completion. One half of my garage roof being used to collect water into a 1600 gallon tank that I got for free (had to fix a cut in the bottom of the tank) The bonus partis my wife wanted an arbored trellis which I incorporated into the supports of the water transfer pipe from roof to tank. Put my tank on south side of house, but under live oak trees to keep it in the shade during the summer time.

The repaired area of the tank. Drilled the crack on both ends, "V"d out the crack abit, layed on an elastic type silicone caulk to the crack.








The wife's Latice work arbored trellis made from reclaimed 90 yr old yellow pine 2x4s and the transfer pipe to tank. Still need to make a flush system for it, hopefully some time in the coming week. (been a busy week here prepping that is for sure)


----------



## Denton

Snatched the last 60 rounds of Sig Saur 220 grain 300 BLK subsonic from the shelf at Academy. I grab all they have whenever I go there.


----------



## PAPrepper

Snagged some 22LR at 4 cents/round.


----------



## Prepared One

Well, I picked up 120 rounds of 5.56 and I will add canned goods this weekend. I wanted to get to the range this weekend and try out my new Savage AR recon but noooooo, I put the last side of a new privacy fence fence in this week so I will be planting new plants and such. ( With the loving direction of my wife of course ) It was the last section and is 7' tall double sided so it was worth it. I split the cost with my neighbor. So now, with 7' privacy fencing all the way around the back yard I can now float nekked in the pool. :shock:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Not really a proper 'prep', but still a step in the right direction.

The other day, I was gifted a used UPS for computer use. I was told the battery had given out. I took it home, plugged it in overnight, and tried it out by plugging in a 40w lamp and then disconnecting the power from the UPS. I started beeping right away (indicating low battery), and went out within 3 minutes.

So I opened it up, pulled the battery out and checked the voltage: 6.9. I then pried off the top, popped the cell covers off, and managed to put about 40ml of distilled water in each cell. Put 14.4v @ 0.7a to the terminals for about 15 minutes. Disconnected charging power and got 12.3v. Each cell measured good voltage (1.9 to 2.2). Checked each cell to the positive and got good voltages, which generally means the battery is usable. So the caps went back on and I reinstalled the battery back into the UPS. Will charge it up overnight and test it again in the morning.

Hey, a working $100 UPS for 8¢ worth of distilled water and 5 minutes of messing with it ain't a bad deal!


----------



## Coastie dad

Purchased more magazines.

Not for reading.


----------



## Prepared One

Coastie dad said:


> Purchased more magazines.
> 
> Not for reading.


I was going to ask, Playboy or Penthouse? :vs_smirk:


----------



## hawgrider

Prepared One said:


> I was going to ask, Playboy or Penthouse? :vs_smirk:


You don't think he will read the articles?


----------



## Prepared One

hawgrider said:


> You don't think he will read the articles?


I always read the articles. That's why I am so educubated now. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Robie

Wut? No one bought 500,000 more rounds of ammo because Trump signed a bill? :devil:


----------



## Prepared One

Robie said:


> Wut? No one bought 500,000 more rounds of ammo because Trump signed a bill? :devil:


I only bought 200, and Trump had absolutely nothing to do with it. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## terryna

subscribed, this seems like a very interesting thread


----------



## phrogman

Took the kids to the range yesterday so they can get some practice. Unfortunately, I forgot my 22LR ammo and my little one didn't get to practice as much as he would have liked but he did get to shoot the AR.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piratesailor

Two oranges trees, two apples trees and a fig tree to plant today. ( or tomorrow...  )

A bunch more vegetables going into the 2nd raised bet too. 

And found time to exercise the 10/22 take down.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Since yestiddy was a cold, miserable snowy/sleety/rainy day, I cracked the whip on myself and got the gumption up to make a carry case for my cast iron griddle/grill. I found the material (a nice, heavy almost canvas-like cloth) at a second-hand store for $1.50) and stopped by JoAnns for the nylon webbing a month ago.

















Yeah, I know..... Not really a 'prep', but this will protect the griddle/grill while it's bouncing around as I drive through the back country.


----------



## Piratesailor

Two oranges trees, two apples trees and a fig tree to plant today. ( or tomorrow...  )

A bunch more vegetables going into the 2nd raised bet too. 

And found time to exercise the 10/22 take down.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Took my kids up to the river and stayed the night yesterday at a cabin. Built a fire down by the bank and spent the day exploring. Weather was cool and raining off and on. Made a slingshot for my youngest and floated sticks down the river and my kids pelted them with rocks. Shot my 357 rifle a bit.


----------



## SierraGhost

Picked up an IOR Valada Crusader scope. It should help keep the vermin away


----------



## yooper_sjd

rolling pennies, got more chickens to pick up on friday. Aquired some mountain juniper (also called mountain cedar these parts of texas) to make an addition to my chicken run, by end of week will have 40 chicks, and they will need room to spread their wings here in a couple months. 100 ft x 6 ft roll of chicken wire on order, be here some time next week. Only thing about the cedar logs they been in a log for a long time, need to clean them up with a ax/draw knife to remove rotted wood. Will be using these to make a wooden frame for chicken run extension project. Looking forward to many dozens of eggs this fall. In my parts here, organic/fresh eggs sell well at $3.50 a doz. I get free eggs, and the birds will be basically feeding themselves for buying feed. SHTF, they will be free ranging birds then. Take their chances with ferral cats/dogs and hawks.


----------



## Ragnarök

Kept my mouth shut at work...someone good quit today because of bs...instead I stayed out of it and just had a tall glass of scotch when I got home. 

I’ve decided other people’s drama won’t affect me. Ive also decided to not have money ruin my personality. Don’t get me wrong I like money, but it turns a lot of people into wastes of flesh.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Found a new source of some OTC maintenance medication I use that's not only almost half the price of what I've been paying, but it had expiration dates of 16-18 months out. So I stopped by and loaded up on 18 months' worth.


----------



## spork

I bought a 04 4x4 suburban last month and got a pretty good deal on it. While it has some miles and had a few things wrong with it, it still made it a good deal. I replaced the knock sensors and harness and ordered new tires for it last night. It had BF Goodrich Mud terrains on it it but they were worn just about bald. I went with the BF Goodrich A/T K02s in a 10ply since sams club had a good price and were offering an extra $80 off as well. Got the front and rear diffs drained and refilled, but still need to do the transfer case. Then the truck will be ready to go. I also scored a new looking post hole digger from a friend that had no use for it and one of those small 12v car coolers. I have one of the big 12/v coolers but the small one will come in handy as well. Easter weekend will be busy with family and helping out a friend. Lastly a picked up a small compound bow on clearance from walmart for my daughters. Nothing fancy, but they'll enjoy it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Spent the time needed to rename and move all the PDFs in the _Military Field Manuals_ subdirectory of my e-library. I had almost 400 files of military manuals, many of which were named with archaic names or just the Army Field Manual number (ie, _FM-21-76_). I opened these files and determined what, precisely, the manual was about and renamed the file to a more appropriate moniker (ie, _US Army Survival Manual FM-21-76_). I would then relocate it to a more proper subdirectory (in this case, _Survival_) where it is far more likely to be found when searching for survival files.


----------



## Mrs. Spork

Caught up on this thread :tango_face_smile: haven't been very intentional lately, getting complacent. Spork does a decent job of thinking prepared for me :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Gaffer57

Local grocer had 20lb bags of pinto beans on clearance for $5 each so I grabbed a couple. I would have gotten more except that we already had 130lbs. of them in our storage. Anyone out there have some good beans recipes for picky eaters (aka my family)?


----------



## Illini Warrior

Gaffer57 said:


> Local grocer had 20lb bags of pinto beans on clearance for $5 each so I grabbed a couple. I would have gotten more except that we already had 130lbs. of them in our storage. Anyone out there have some good beans recipes for picky eaters (aka my family)?


with that price $$$ - time to find a barrel spot and add a 100lbs ...


----------



## Slippy

Added another 1000 rounds of .45 ACP 200 Grain Semi-Wadcutters for target shooting. Will store 500 and shoot 500 over the next 3 weekends. Mrs Slippy made me promise to buy another large safe to store some of my ammo. I told her I'd have to store some new firearms in the new safe as well as ammo.

She was OK with that.


----------



## phrogman

Added another 20 lbs propane tank and some more mags for a couple of my pistols.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior

phrogman said:


> Added another 20 lbs propane tank and some more mags for a couple of my pistols.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


it's BBQ tank season - good deals on filling & exchanging - Rhino is running their usual $3 off deal again >>>> https://www.bluerhino.com/Tank-Exchange/Coupons.aspx


----------



## phrogman

Illini Warrior said:


> it's BBQ tank season - good deals on filling & exchanging - Rhino is running their usual $3 off deal again >>>> https://www.bluerhino.com/Tank-Exchange/Coupons.aspx


Good to know. I got the Amerigas tank this time but some of the others are Blue Rhino.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 6811

Got 2 AR pistols. One radical arms 7.5 barrel and an ATI polymer upper and lower 7.5 barrel.


----------



## Annie

Berkey is running a sale on filters. 15% off. I picked up 2 sets of 2 and a primer. Big Berkey is on sale 15%, too. Shipping is "free".


----------



## Fishwalker

Added a new hatchet as well as a 8 lb sledge with splitting wedge. Big logs don't like to be split with a standard axe.


----------



## spork

Mrs. Spork came across these "antique" mylar blankets while helping a friend clean up his dads estate. Naturally they came home with us. We have other mylar blankets stored away somewhere but I thought these were interesting since they were cut for specific sized beds. Never seen ones like this before.


----------



## Smitty901

Sorted out some Ar's to be relocated. All the eggs in one basket kind of thing. Also Cleaning the stuff gets a bit old.


----------



## Piratesailor

Shot a few rounds through the 10/22 and showed my gf how to shoot it. Also 7 new hens in the new coop/run. The horses were very curious.


----------



## Joe

The other night I was sitting at home and the doorbell rang. We have door bell buttons at the front and back door. However they both ring the same bell inside the house. I went to the back door and no one was there. I put my head out the door and I noticed a black jeep at the end of the driveway with a female in the passenger seat. She saw me. I then went to the front door in time to see a man jump into the drivers seat and take off real quick. He had only rang the door bell once before getting back into the jeep and taking off. Not very social if you ask me. We got online and found a rescue site for German Shepherds. My son drove to Cleveland the next morning and brought home a beautiful dog that had been abused as a pup. Right now she is a nervous nellie yet I feel in a month or so she will keep an eye on the place while we are at work. We keep Mr Remington handy when we are home now we have Miss Hanna for when we are gone.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I have finally begun the final stages of my solar project. All the panels are installed, Friday I'm doing a mock up of the genor shed layout where all of the inverters will be mounted. I've hand dug back 10' from all of the electric panels and have about 600' of 2" conduit on site. Now I have to dig all of the trenches. Luckily I have an excavator, but I have to cross dozens of old lines which I am not looking forward to. I laid most of the water, septic, electric over the past 20 years, but will undoubtedly end up breaking more than a few.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Go2ndAmend said:


> ........ and have about 600' of 2" conduit on site...............


Wait. What? _Six hundred feet of conduit_? :vs_shocked: Your panels are THAT FAR from your controller/batteries?


----------



## Go2ndAmend

The panels are only about 50' from where the generator shed will be. That will house the inverters, batteries, generator, etc. From the generator shed I have to trench out to 4 separate 200 amp meters. Since I will have the trenches dug, I am also going to run conduits to Christy boxes to power up an equipment shed and horse/mule barn I plan on starting later this year.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

So you're going to have 800 amps available on the AC side? Holy cow!!!!!


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Dehydrated some burger, ham, eggs, bananas, potatoes and a few mixed veggies leftover from a previous meal. Will be doing more as it becomes available.


----------



## PAPrepper

More 22LR on sale! That's a good prep.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

found a bag of blueberries in the freezer and put them in the dehydrator. Tomorrow I might dry the bag of strawberries I also found.


Getting there, one step at a time!


----------



## Annie

Continued working on restocking GHB/BOB's..... 

Learned how to knit---DON'T LAUGH! :tango_face_wink: It'll come in handy if (when?) the grid and subsequently, the malls close down.


----------



## Prepared One

Going to get more beans, rice, and instant potatoes in mylar this weekend along with adding can goods and taking a hard look at my water and first aid supplies. Going to add more ammo also. I am uneasy and have a bad feeling I am running out of time.


----------



## Annie

3 more life straws from Amazon for the BOB's/GHB's.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I'm rather anal about having the right tool for the job. And within reach when I need it. I don't like to go on a half-hour expedition looking for one tool I need to do a job. Towards that end, I stopped by the local hardware store and picked up a ¼" drive ratchet and two sockets (½" and 14mm). Upon arrival at home, I slid some heat-shrink tubing over the handle of the ratchet and heated 'er up. Put another short piece over the end for 'extra' protection.

"Protection from what?", you ask. Short circuits, of course! The terminals on my solar system's batteries have ½" nuts on them, and the terminals on the inverter have 14mms.









Yeah, not earth-shattering. But now I will have the ability to work on all those terminals without dragging my carcass all over God's Green Little Half Acre looking for the right size sockets: They'll be right there by the inverter and batteries.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Prepared One said:


> Going to get more beans, rice, and instant potatoes in mylar this weekend along with adding can goods and taking a hard look at my water and first aid supplies. Going to add more ammo also. I am uneasy and have a bad feeling I am running out of time.


Me too. Didn't help that the last 2 years have been more using my stores and less refilling & was struggling a bit with the whole idea of prepping. Then all of a sudden or so it seemed, I'm in pre-panic mode to do what I can to get ready by not putting off those overdue projects any longer. Gotta git er done


----------



## JustAnotherNut

OH & btw.....those strawberries were actually pie cherries from my tree. In the drier now and will become part of trail snacks & energy bars for a bit of tang


----------



## yooper_sjd

been building a new chicken run and coop for the chicks I currently got. Getting big fast, they are outgrowing the brooder coop/run I have for them now. Picked 150 of chicken wire today, tomarrow start stretching and nailing for damned little buzzards


----------



## Prepared One

JustAnotherNut said:


> Me too. Didn't help that the last 2 years have been more using my stores and less refilling & was struggling a bit with the whole idea of prepping. Then all of a sudden or so it seemed, I'm in pre-panic mode to do what I can to get ready by not putting off those overdue projects any longer. Gotta git er done


My "Bad feeling" Comes more from a broad world view rather then an internal lack of motivation. In other words, the world is done gone freakin out of it's mind much faster then I was planning. Git er done. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## sideKahr

I have a lot of stuff powered by lithium-ion batteries. So I bought some battery management circuits and installed them in my emergency lighting equipment and such. A little more peace of mind for fire prevention is always a good thing.


----------



## Chiefster23

After Trump got elected I have to admit that my prepping drive went way down. But lately the crazy antics of the ‘left’ and the saber rattling on the world stage has rekindled a fire under my back side. Yesterday I changed out the water in my storage barrels. Lately I have been stocking up on ammo and reloading supplies. Today I bought most of what I needed to convert my vegetable garden to all raised beds. I need to install the boards and order the soil and mulch to fill the beds. I’m thinking 50/50 top soil and mushroom mulch. And this weekend I need to add lots more pet food to our stores. We have ‘people food’ but not much dog food in storage. If Trump bombs Syria I’m filling all my gas cans and making a run to Walmart to grab extra of everything.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Prepared One said:


> My "Bad feeling" Comes more from a broad world view rather then an internal lack of motivation. In other words, the world is done gone freakin out of it's mind much faster then I was planning. Git er done. :tango_face_grin:


Yes I agree and actually what I'd meant by that..........it's just that I had been slacking on the preps until here recently. That bad feeling has some serious urgency to it and after the events of today, even more so. Time to prep for SHTF is NOW, not later cause time is about up. It's starting to smell and the wind is picking up


----------



## Mereel Kestan

Chiefster23 said:


> After Trump got elected I have to admit that my prepping drive went way down. But lately the crazy antics of the 'left' and the saber rattling on the world stage has rekindled a fire under my back side. Yesterday I changed out the water in my storage barrels. Lately I have been stocking up on ammo and reloading supplies. Today I bought most of what I needed to convert my vegetable garden to all raised beds. I need to install the boards and order the soil and mulch to fill the beds. I'm thinking 50/50 top soil and mushroom mulch. And this weekend I need to add lots more pet food to our stores. We have 'people food' but not much dog food in storage. If Trump bombs Syria I'm filling all my gas cans and making a run to Walmart to grab extra of everything.


You fill those cans today?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23

Yes!!


----------



## Annie

Chiefster23 said:


> After Trump got elected I have to admit that my prepping drive went way down. But lately the crazy antics of the 'left' and the saber rattling on the world stage has rekindled a fire under my back side. Yesterday I changed out the water in my storage barrels. Lately I have been stocking up on ammo and reloading supplies. Today I bought most of what I needed to convert my vegetable garden to all raised beds. I need to install the boards and order the soil and mulch to fill the beds. I'm thinking 50/50 top soil and mushroom mulch. And this weekend I need to add lots more pet food to our stores. We have 'people food' but not much dog food in storage. If Trump bombs Syria I'm filling all my gas cans and making a run to Walmart to grab extra of everything.


Best get the gas cans filled and get to Walmart then. :sad2:


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Chiefster23 said:


> After Trump got elected I have to admit that my prepping drive went way down. But lately the crazy antics of the 'left' and the saber rattling on the world stage has rekindled a fire under my back side. Yesterday I changed out the water in my storage barrels. Lately I have been stocking up on ammo and reloading supplies. Today I bought most of what I needed to convert my vegetable garden to all raised beds. I need to install the boards and order the soil and mulch to fill the beds. I'm thinking 50/50 top soil and mushroom mulch. And this weekend I need to add lots more pet food to our stores. We have 'people food' but not much dog food in storage. If Trump bombs Syria I'm filling all my gas cans and making a run to Walmart to grab extra of everything.


Yep, similar here too........and if all else fails, dog food is based on people food....protein, carbs, fruit/veggies, just in different amounts. Same with cat food, though cats need more protein.....it's not perfect, but should do the trick


----------



## Slippy

JustAnotherNut said:


> Yep, similar here too........and if all else fails, dog food is based on people food....protein, carbs, fruit/veggies, just in different amounts. Same with cat food, though cats need more protein.....it's not perfect, but should do the trick


Nut,

Dog food is for Dogs. lain:

However, I have no problem eatin' some cat every now and then! :vs_smirk:


----------



## Ragnarök

JustAnotherNut said:


> Yep, similar here too........and if all else fails, dog food is based on people food....protein, carbs, fruit/veggies, just in different amounts. Same with cat food, though cats need more protein.....it's not perfect, but should do the trick


Depends what dog and cat food you get....be careful what you ingest. High amounts of vitamin A can kill you for example. It is called acute hyper vitaminosis. Large amounts of vitamin A are present in certain animal livers as well as other organs. Organ meat is a common addition to many dog foods because it meets the dietary needs of your dog. Do your research before you make the investment.

Why not buy extra canned meat that is ok for humans that you could also feed your dog in a bad time? Add that to rice and you both will be ok.


----------



## Annie

I'll be setting up (restocking) another one of me bob's today, then check on how much meat I've got in the freezer to see if I'm ready for another canning session.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Just ordered this 80 watt folding solar panel. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072KD4XCD/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It is for two reasons. Camping and such to go with a power box I am building which will have 12v plugs, USB connections, and a 110v inverter.

2nd reason would be for post SHTF for use during a patrol to recharge the power box for limited recharge because of radio use and for neighbor relationship building. If your neighbor has eyes and ears they are friendly and then you will have the intelligence you need to defend or evacuate the retreat/homestead/basecamp.

A while back I found this store on Craigslist. It is like an indoor flee market. It will rent out a space to someone such as on a consignment basis.

Anyways what I found was really cheap military surplus. I got MOLLE II rucksack bags for $5.00 each, shoulder harness for $5.00 and the plastic frame for $3.00 each. For the belts I had to look on eBay.

I found the cheapest seller was from Kalamazoo just south of Grand Rapids. Ended up he is coming pass my town on the way to Traverse City and we made arrangements to meet. My last communication with him he said screw it and decided to just give me the belts + extra. His wife has been on his but to clear out everything as they were moving to T city. I told him I would take anything he was willing to give away with a smile on my face.

Ended up getting the MOLLE belts plus more frames, plus Marine Corp ILBE rucks. I was a happy camper.


----------



## spork

Ordered cat food, and a couple 5 gal fuel jugs online. I hate the new gas cans so I've been using these "utility" jugs for awhile now.







I have several that I've used for years now and got back when I was still drag racing and they have held up pretty well.


----------



## youngridge

Making some Cajun Jambalaya....but while at the grocery store rounding up the goods I stocked up on 10 lbs of white rice and various canned food. Down to the cellar it goes. Didn't realize how expensive rice had gotten...


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Slippy said:


> Nut,
> 
> Dog food is for Dogs. lain:
> 
> However, I have no problem eatin' some cat every now and then! :vs_smirk:





Ragnarök said:


> Depends what dog and cat food you get....be careful what you ingest. High amounts of vitamin A can kill you for example. It is called acute hyper vitaminosis. Large amounts of vitamin A are present in certain animal livers as well as other organs. Organ meat is a common addition to many dog foods because it meets the dietary needs of your dog. Do your research before you make the investment.
> 
> Why not buy extra canned meat that is ok for humans that you could also feed your dog in a bad time? Add that to rice and you both will be ok.


:vs_laugh: ok that's not what I had meant, but the other way around........store more people food & share it with your pets. Not for people to eat the pet food.

My dogs have no problem with people food and actually prefer it than their own kibble. Their dry food isn't filled with corn or meat by products either, so it's good stuff. They're just spoiled.......the cats on the other hand, are especially picky about both cat food and people food. Well they'll get a big surprise when shtf & if they won't eat what's provided, they have to catch their own.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Spent my allowance at the gun show this morning. Picked up a Magpull FG-2 for the AR.









Transitioning my AR to a home defense tool. Removed the scope and installed simple iron sights. Last upgrade was the 4-sided pic rail. I wanted a fore grip for better handling. Didn't care for the rigid 90° jobs, or even the pivoting ones. Nor the ones with slide-out bipods. I wanted small, light and compact. All that's left is a good flashlight and a laser.


----------



## spork

youngridge said:


> Didn't realize how expensive rice had gotten...


Last time I was at Sams club, I noticed the same thing. Still affordable, but definitely took a jump.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

spork said:


> Last time I was at Sams club, I noticed the same thing. Still affordable, but definitely took a jump.


What kind of price range? A couple of days ago when I was at Walmart the price per 20 lb bag was the same as far as I can remember.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## spork

MaterielGeneral said:


> spork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I was at Sams club, I noticed the same thing. Still affordable, but definitely took a jump.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of price range? A couple of days ago when I was at Walmart the price per 20 lb bag was the same as far as I can remember.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Was $8.59 for a 25lb bag. Nows it's nearly $10. Still a decent price, but percentage wise, a pretty big jump.


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

Well not really a prep but going to school for Business Management. I am also getting ready to have neck surgery in May then hopefully afterwards I can start doing some exercises that will do more for my fitness.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl

JustAnotherNut said:


> Dehydrated some burger, ham, eggs, bananas, potatoes and a few mixed veggies leftover from a previous meal. Will be doing more as it becomes available.


What dehydrator do you have? Looking to pick one up; we've tons of excess power available in late summer. Thanks!


----------



## hawgrider

MountainGirl said:


> What dehydrator do you have? Looking to pick one up; we've tons of excess power available in late summer. Thanks!


There are only 2 that I would buy. 
Excalibur. 
LEM.

I have the LEM 5 tray.

All others are wanna be's


----------



## JustAnotherNut

MountainGirl said:


> What dehydrator do you have? Looking to pick one up; we've tons of excess power available in late summer. Thanks!


Well I guess I have a wannabe, but that's ok with me as long as it works.

I have a Nesco with 4 trays. It's a few years old & I'm not sure if I can find more trays to fit it. I say that because I had tried to get more fruit leather sheets for it, but they were off by like 1/4 inch and that's ok since my kids are 'too old' for that. It's just easier to slice or dice everything anyway.

I am planning on either making a screen or just using cookie sheets, to sun dry some stuff this year just to see how it works out. May have to cover it with cheesecloth or something to keep the bugs out. I'm not into free protein. eww


----------



## woodchipper518

I sorted and catalogued one of my medical boxes. Now I can more easily look for gaps and deficiencies in my medical preps. Seems I never added a wound stapler. Maybe it's been misplaced. Need to add 2-3 more tourniquets. More triangular bandages, combat gauze, chest seals. Trauma stuff seems thin.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Just got done vac-sealing about 3 gallons of home-made sausage gravy. I belong to an organization that puts on a monthly breakfast and there was about 3 gallons of gravy left over they were just going to toss out. I said, "No way! I'll take it home!"

Brought it home and froze it into ½-gallon containers, then vac-sealed them. Let 'em thaw back out to flatten them out for maximum possible density, then refreeze them so they'll stack nice and neat in the freezer.

No way would I let that much home-made gravy get dumped out. Now I can pull out some frozen biscuits and have a hearty meal of biscuits n gravy.


----------



## MountainGirl

hawgrider said:


> There are only 2 that I would buy.
> Excalibur.
> LEM.
> 
> I have the LEM 5 tray.
> 
> All others are wanna be's


Any issues with yours? Hows the fan, do you need to rotate the trays at all? I'd be doing mostly thin sliced meat. Thanks!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

MountainGirl said:


> Any issues with yours? Hows the fan, do you need to rotate the trays at all? I'd be doing mostly thin sliced meat. Thanks!


I have a 5-tray Excalibur and have rarely rotated trays.


----------



## MountainGirl

JustAnotherNut said:


> Well I guess I have a wannabe, but that's ok with me as long as it works.
> 
> I have a Nesco with 4 trays. It's a few years old & I'm not sure if I can find more trays to fit it. I say that because I had tried to get more fruit leather sheets for it, but they were off by like 1/4 inch and that's ok since my kids are 'too old' for that. It's just easier to slice or dice everything anyway.
> 
> I am planning on either making a screen or just using cookie sheets, to sun dry some stuff this year just to see how it works out. May have to cover it with cheesecloth or something to keep the bugs out. I'm not into free protein. eww


 I had a round 4-tray one 30+ yrs ago, worked great. I used to take ground bison & pat into really thin cookie-sized rounds & dry them in no time at all. Great to carry on campus etc, natural snackin lol. IF (<-big if) we get a screened growhouse built this year I'm going to try some drying trays in it.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

spork said:


> Was $8.59 for a 25lb bag. Nows it's nearly $10. Still a decent price, but percentage wise, a pretty big jump.


Okay, it hasn't hit us here in northern Michigan like that yet. It was still around $8 the other day when I was at Walmart.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberDuck

MountainGirl said:


> Any issues with yours? Hows the fan, do you need to rotate the trays at all? I'd be doing mostly thin sliced meat. Thanks!


I have the 9 tray excalibur we have dehydrator thread at otp I think I posted some jerky in there.
Yes you will still have to rotate some depending on how many trays is being done.
I have no complaints with the Excalibur


----------



## hawgrider

MountainGirl said:


> Any issues with yours? Hows the fan, do you need to rotate the trays at all? I'd be doing mostly thin sliced meat. Thanks!


Been using mine for years... lost track 5 or 6 now.

No I don't rotate much not like the cheapo round home owner walmart models.

For jerky or meat in general thin to win and target temp is key to not getting sick or dead.

My LEM is only rated for a high temp of 155° although I've found it will reach 160° barely. So venison and beef needs at least 160 to 165 internal temp so most times I will throw mine in the oven to reach the target temp them dry in the dehydrator.

RubberDucks newer Excalibur will reach 165° if memory serves me right so I would by the Excalibur next time if there is a next time.


----------



## Annie

I have a cheapo dehydrator. _Shrugs...._works okay for me.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Annie said:


> I have a cheapo dehydrator. _Shrugs...._works okay for me.


Me too I bought it at a yard sale for 20 bucks from a neighbor.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider

Annie said:


> I have a cheapo dehydrator. _Shrugs...._works okay for me.


The ones with a fans work I suppose but rotation is usually nessesary and they just dont compare to the Excalibur and the LEM I've had the cheapos and am glad I spent the money to replace the round ones I had in the past.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

hawgrider said:


> The ones with a fans work I suppose but rotation is usually nessesary and they just dont compare to the Excalibur and the LEM I've had the cheapos and am glad I spent the money to replace the round ones I had in the past.


I would like to have the extra money to commit it to something like the Excalibur but really my cheap one(Sunbeam) does a pretty good job. Yes you are right about having to rotate trays but for now I don't mind. Then again I am not a hardcore dehydrator.


----------



## hawgrider

MaterielGeneral said:


> I would like to have the extra money to commit it to something like the Excalibur but really my cheap one(Sunbeam) does a pretty good job. Yes you are right about having to rotate trays but for now I don't mind. Then again I am not a hardcore dehydrator.


Im a proponent of use what ya got. When it wears out then is the time to make a better choice.

Another reason to get away from round is the available space. For instance making jerky is easier in a LEM or Excalibur. I can get 5 pounds of ground jerky gun strips in my 5 tray LEM. I couldn't do that with the old round one I had. And who makes jerky in circle shapes anyway? :vs_lol:


----------



## Robie

> And who makes jerky in circle shapes anyway?


It's called "circle-jerky"


----------



## Annie

Robie said:


> It's called "circle-jerky"


 I always makes me jerky ina circle.


----------



## yooper_sjd

picked up another dozen pullets from post office at 0730. didn't even have my 1st cup of coffee yet.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The _Happy Red White & Blue Truck_ dropped off a package in the mail today.

Inside, an order from Zebralight. An H53Fc with it's 'stock' headband, an extra headband with the GITD holder, plus an extra GITD holder just for S&Gs.









Already have G6 and G7 programmed. I haven't had a chance to really check out the 0.01 lumen level, but in the few seconds I spent in my darkroom (yea, I shoot film*...... and I soup it myself!), I can readily see everything in the room even before my peepers have a chance to become truly dark-adapted.

*You remember _film_, don't you? It was in all the papers!

.


----------



## woodchipper518

Bought 2 large tubes of generic Preparation H. Might a good barter for TEOTWAWKI itchy butt. It was a spontaneous purchase. Probably should buy more.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Oooh! Oooooh! A double header today!

The _Happy *Brown* Truck_ just dropped off a package.... an AME Nut Buddy Junior!









Now I can get my nuts off! :devil:


----------



## spork

Got a little 1000w inverter generator in the mail today. Target has them on sale for just under $160. Added oil, fired it up and tested it out. Puts out nice smooth power and eats only a half gallon of gas every 6 hours at 50% load. Also very quiet compared to my larger traditional style generator. I'll have to up the capacity of the fuel tank, but other than that it appears to be very capable. Even has a built in 12v circuit for charging batteries.

https://www.target.com/p/gasoline-120-volts--1000-surge-watts-portable-inverter-generator---green---sportsman/-/A-51578201


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I received my 80 watt solar panel yesterday. I like it. With the Amazon pictures it looked bigger but with the actual size it is manageable.

Now I have to sell the two Goal Zero Nomad 7 panels the 80 watt is replacing. In case anyone wanted to see the Goal Zero that I am going to sell I included a few pics.


----------



## Smitty901

Fixed issue with the snow plow on the Junk Polaris ATV. Practiced snow plowing and shoveling. Should be ready for next year now.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Did an "upgrade" to the Nut Buddy I just got yesterday. The 19mm and 21mm that are supplied with it I can use, but I needed a 7/8" for another vehicle I drive. So I stopped by the local farm supply store and picked up 4 more sockets for it. 3/4", 13/15, 7/8 and 15/16": 6-pointers all. I can fit them into the case and close it with no problems. I'll carry all 7 in the case if I ever find someone in need on the side of the road.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Smitty901 said:


> ...............Should be ready for next week now.


Fify. :vs_laugh:


----------



## paraquack

Smitty901 said:


> Fixed issue with the snow plow on the Junk Polaris ATV. Practiced snow plowing and shoveling. Should be ready for next year now.


Or next week?


----------



## Smitty901

5 rolls of Como wire arrived


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Smitty901 said:


> 5 rolls of Como wire arrived


Will you talk to me, LoL.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie

Smitty901 said:


> 5 rolls of Como wire arrived


Forgive my ignorance, but what's that for, prepper-wise?


----------



## Smitty901

Annie said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what's that for, prepper-wise?


 Sound power or battery powered Phones. Using Army TA1 or TA312's you can set up communication points hook one of the phones in . The wire can also have other uses .

USA Military Phones


----------



## SOCOM42

Smitty901 said:


> Sound power or battery powered Phones. Using Army TA1 or TA312's you can set up communication points hook one of the phones in . The wire can also have other uses .
> 
> USA Military Phones


Have a bunch of the 312's, pair of TA-1's and a SB-22, plus about 30 miles of wire.

Also have the SB-993GT. No carry cases for the 312's all were hard mounted in the shelters.

Every Comm shelter in the lot I bought had a 312 in it, they were like new.


----------



## Smitty901

SOCOM42 said:


> Have a bunch of the 312's, pair of TA-1's and a SB-22, plus about 10 miles of wire.
> 
> Also have the SB-993GT. No carry cases for the 312's all were hard mounted in the shelters.
> 
> Every Comm shelter in the lot I bought had a 312 in it, they were like new.


 Wire is run around the property buried has been for a long time


----------



## SOCOM42

I use to deal in military surplus, still got a lot left over.

Stopped after they turned it (DRMO) over to a single source commercial operation.

Any of the phones above the 312 are useless and fail.

The TA-312 like the EE8's go on forever.


----------



## Annie

Smitty901 said:


> Sound power or battery powered Phones. Using Army TA1 or TA312's you can set up communication points hook one of the phones in . The wire can also have other uses .
> 
> USA Military Phones


Oh, wow!


----------



## Smitty901

Annie said:


> Oh, wow!


Once you lay the wire you hid the end well. Long as you know here to look. You can hook in and talk with out broadcasting like a walkie talkie of other radio. Also the wire while small is extremely strong, it comes in hand for many uses.


----------



## Annie

Smitty901 said:


> Once you lay the wire you hid the end well. Long as you know here to look. You can hook in and talk with out broadcasting like a walkie talkie of other radio. Also the wire while small is extremely strong, it comes in hand for many uses.


See I learn all sorts of things here from you guys. Pretty cool.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Yesterday I canned some homemade chicken bone broth. What didn't go in the jars is now in the crockpot to cook down even further to a condensed jell. Then it'll go in the dehydrator till crisp, then ground to powder for homemade bouillon. I've not done this before, so it's an experiment and we'll see how it works out. Got the idea from a couple of good YouTube channels






This is also a great idea called Portable or Pocket Soup. it's also a great channel for learning how things were done before modern conveniences.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Got the trike out (TerraTrike Tour) and gave it a good once-over. Everything looked good (other than the tires bit low but that's expected). So off I went on a 22-mile ride. Time to put some miles on it now the weather has _finally_ shaped up.


----------



## phrogman

Recently bought more AA and AAA batteries, topped off my water supply and finally got me an Aimpoint Pro.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I ordered and received this AA,AAA, 9v, C and D battery charger. tested it today and it worked great.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Kinden-Bat...162613206735?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10

This listing isn't my seller. It just shows and explains the product better.


----------



## Annie

Hubs and one of our daughters got the lettuce, cabbage, kale, two types of beans, into the raised beds.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

MaterielGeneral said:


> I ordered and received this AA,AAA, 9v, C and D battery charger. tested it today and it worked great.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Kinden-Bat...162613206735?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10
> 
> This listing isn't my seller. It just shows and explains the product better.


You don't have any 3.7v LiIons?


----------



## inceptor

MaterielGeneral said:


> I ordered and received this AA,AAA, 9v, C and D battery charger. tested it today and it worked great.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Kinden-Bat...162613206735?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10
> 
> This listing isn't my seller. It just shows and explains the product better.


60 degrees Celsius is 140 degrees Fahrenheit. I certainly hope it would shut down.

That's not bad, how do you like it and who was your seller?

I clicked on visit our store. The "About Us" and "Contact Us" both said coming soon.


----------



## Boss Dog

picked up two Gerber Suspension Multi-Tools on fleabay for $16 each. 
one to go in my go bag, the other just because it was cheap. 
Also bought a knife I didn't need.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Annie said:


> Hubs and one of our daughters got the lettuce, cabbage, kale, two types of beans, into the raised beds.


You're planting beans already? In Jersey??? I usually have to wait until mid or late May :sad2:


----------



## JustAnotherNut

As for my experiment with the bouillon powder.....meh, I think I need more practice. What I did, was good and would work, but I think there was some fat in it so it won't be good for long term storage, but just fine for the short term. It's much easier to defat beef than it is chicken in my experience.


----------



## spork

Took a "First aid for gunshot wounds" class a couple of days ago. It had some hands on training. 3hrs, so it didn't get too in depth but it was a good class. The instructor was an medic/emt that had seen combat over seas and currently is an EMT for a swat team unit. Real nice guy and seems to know his stuff. Best of all, he offered to anyone in the class that when we came across medical supplies and had questions, email him a link and he'd let us know his thoughts on it, and whether or not it was junk or quality. There are just too many different tourniquets and dressings and chest seals and such out there, it's hard for the average guy to know what actually works and what might end up letting you die if you have to use it in an emergency.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

spork said:


> Took a "First aid for gunshot wounds" class a couple of days ago. It had some hands on training. 3hrs, so it didn't get too in depth but it was a good class. The instructor was an medic/emt that had seen combat over seas and currently is an EMT for a swat team unit. Real nice guy and seems to know his stuff. Best of all, he offered to anyone in the class that when we came across medical supplies and had questions, email him a link and he'd let us know his thoughts on it, and whether or not it was junk or quality. There are just too many different tourniquets and dressings and chest seals and such out there, it's hard for the average guy to know what actually works and what might end up letting you die if you have to use it in an emergency.


Just remember Chinese CAT's are junk. But still good for training purposes that way you're not wearing out your real life tourniquet.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## soyer38301

Something to make my old eyes shoot better 









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr

Bought some infectious waste disposal bags. A pile of these filled with used paper towels at the entrance doors might discourage unwanted visitors in a SHTF situation. Every little bit helps.


----------



## Illini Warrior

sideKahr said:


> Bought some infectious waste disposal bags. A pile of these filled with used paper towels at the entrance doors might discourage unwanted visitors in a SHTF situation. Every little bit helps.
> 
> View attachment 75969


more likely to get use of them for their intended purpose - the chances of an epidemic/pandemic running parallel to a serious SHTF is almost 100% - burning might be best but not advisable ....


----------



## Prepared One

Got some good range time in. Added ammo both 45 and 9mm. Picked up beans, rice, and some extra can goods. Got my Peppers ( Ghost, Habanero, and Jalapeno ) and Tomatoes in the ground. I am confident of a good crop this year. I also planted strawberries. My first time so we shall see how that works out. Got new patio furniture so I can sit out back with a cold beer and watch the shit storm come in. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## spork

Tilled the garden yesterday and debated the whole, how big is it going to be this year vs. how much time I have to tend to it. Then took a nice 2.5mile walk. Spent the rest of the day doing house/property maintenance (painting and mowing). Started out this morning with a 5 mile walk down some gravel paths nearby. Nice cool morning with a few sprinkles. Winter has been tough and I haven't been out and walking like I should be. Its funny how the weight can creep back up on you. Not gonna be a good thing if I'm too fat to make it home from work someday when it really matters. Today the plan is getting more painting done (might just finish it all), then debate home much of the electrical on the house I have time for vs. paying the electrician I've been talking to. The house is very slowly working itself to a point that it can be sold, and we can start hunting for our little place in paradise outside of town!


----------



## A Watchman

sideKahr said:


> Bought some infectious waste disposal bags. A pile of these filled with used paper towels at the entrance doors might discourage unwanted visitors in a SHTF situation. Every little bit helps.
> 
> View attachment 75969


Where'd ya get them bad boys?


----------



## A Watchman

Prepared One said:


> Got some good range time in. Added ammo both 45 and 9mm. Picked up beans, rice, and some extra can goods. Got my Peppers ( Ghost, Habanero, and Jalapeno ) and Tomatoes in the ground. I am confident of a good crop this year. I also planted strawberries. My first time so we shall see how that works out. Got new patio furniture so I can sit out back with a cold beer and watch the shit storm come in. :tango_face_wink:


Let me know when to show up, I'll watch with ya.


----------



## Chiefster23

I finished my raised beds for the new and improved garden. I filled the beds with mushroom compost. I am now in the process of putting gravel over all the pathways between and around the beds. No more mowing! All my seeds are up and in my mini greenhouse. 3 more weeks and it will be planting time. Thanks to our now departed friend ******* for his advice and inspiration on the raised beds.


----------



## maine_rm

Finally got around to setting up my chickens. I would show you a picture of the coop&#8230; Opp sec bro lol Kids love them. We have five. Had them less than 24 hours and have three eggs already.

Also planted some new strawberry beds this weekend. Not really prepper elated but having my boiler acid flush tomorrow. Wish me luck!

O ya.. I am embarrassed to say but happy to admit that I am making my first batch of beans... king, early beans!
I'm the only one in my house that actually enjoys beans. But I don't have much practice cooking them. Thought now would be a good chance. I have about 30 pounds in a pale LOL why not try a couple of cups!

I haven't been on here lately. I don't know if you've discussed the cop killer from Norridgewock Maine. He lived about a quarter-mile from me when I was a child we are of an age. But I never really knew him. Happy to report that he was captured yesterday afternoon without further incident. Unfortunately he's in custody at waiting arraignment must've been a misfire... I can't imagine an officer intentionally bringing this asshole i. alive..

One of the gentleman who work for me grew up in the police officers home. He was a close friend of the officers son. The officer son is also on the same police force. It really is scary when the stuff comes this close to home (One of those it will never happen here communities). I am happy to report however I was able to practice some house clearing maneuvers.... I can tell you this I certainly wouldn't want to run into me in the dark LOL


----------



## sideKahr

A Watchman said:


> Where'd ya get them bad boys?


They're all over Amazon. I paid about 8 bucks for a roll.


----------



## sideKahr

Put in my chives and beans. Still frosty here in the mornings.


----------



## hawgrider

sideKahr said:


> *Put in my chives* and beans. Still frosty here in the mornings.


My chives come back every year on their own. Sometimes in mild winter they grow during the winter too. Makes for some good flavor on a baked potato and such.

Mine are planted along the south side of my house.


----------



## Illini Warrior

sideKahr said:


> Put in my chives and beans. Still frosty here in the mornings.


wow - still early for beans - with the big warm up this week the ground will finally start to get some real warmth ....


----------



## sideKahr

Illini Warrior said:


> wow - still early for beans - with the big warm up this week the ground will finally start to get some real warmth ....


I know, but I love beans. Beans are slow to germinate, it should be warm in a week when they start to show. I've got plenty of seeds if they don't take.


----------



## csi-tech

Bought two boxes of Underwood XTP +P hollow points for my daily carry gun. I am still carrying the Smith & Wesson Shield 9mm, two 8 round magazines and one 7 rounder and today I picked up a new Coastal PK20 Tactical red/white 300 lumen flashlight at TSC. I love little lights with clips on them. I already dropped it on the driveway and scratched it up. One of my inmate ladies found a 1976 Eisenhower bicentennial silver dollar squished down in the garbage juice at the landfill the other day. I have declared it my new good luck piece. She's not allowed to have it and if given the chance I will give it to her after she flattens her sentence........In 7 years.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Straightened up my ammo stores. Got everything into ammo cans and labeled. Then organized all the ammo cans. Vac-sealed a bit of every caliber I have for keeping in my Plan B location.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Got a couple of AA Eneloop Pro batteries for the Zebralight H53Fc in the mail yesterday. I wanted something with a bit more oomph than the Energizers I've been using.

However, I was disappointed when I first charged them up and tested them. One was a lack-luster 1863 mAh, the other a dismal 1511. Touted as 2500, I was hoping they'd be bit better than my 2200 mAh Energizers. Hopefully they'll shape up after a few discharge/charge cycles.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

More of the garden is now planted. Plus had picked up some blueberry bushes and a fig tree. About the only thing left to plant is corn, pole beans, squash, cukes, a few more taters then some dill & cilantro. Probably this weekend


----------



## Chiefster23

I ordered a new AK47 from Rifle Dynamics! I can’t wait!!!


----------



## yooper_sjd

spent past couple days making a gravity feed chicken feed. Can hold 100 lbs of feed. Tried to put it in the chicken run last night, won't angle in through door. LMAO good thing I was already planning on making the chicken run bigger by another 200 sq feet, So I will just be building around it now. (no cost to feeder, made from scrap odds and ends from metal roofing jobs, and reclaimed lumber. Fasteners are all odds and ends from said side jobs)


----------



## White Shadow

Now that I know my SKS likes the new Wolf non-magnetic rounds I added another 500 of them.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Update on the disappointing Eneloop situation: I put the one battery that managed 1800-some mAh in the flashlight and let it run at 100 lumens for 4 hours. It started to drop down light output after that, so I figured it was getting low.

Tossed it into the charger and repeated the process a second time. Last night, charged it again with a Refresh, and it now appears to be up to the manufacturer's claim of 2500 mAh.









Doing the same for the other battery. Hopefully, a couple discharge/charge cycles will help it pass muster.


----------



## Prepared One

I am getting some R&R this weekend. Been on the road for 3 weeks straight and hitting it hard. I need to unwind my brain. Get a little pool time, range time, beer time, and BBQ time in. :devil:


----------



## Smitty901

Due to the large amount of rain we have had the gourd is holding all the water it. So whatever comes now pools. It has proven to be a good time to see how the tiling and ditch work we did is paying off. No doubt in my mind money well spent. The old Tile was not working for the most part.
If you have place you plan to hold up when SHTF or to just spend the rest of your life , it is a good idea to know the land. Changes others make miles away can effect you.
Seasoned a couple of Cast Iron pans that were due for a refresh.


----------



## sideKahr

We're in the midst of a kitchen remodel, with no working appliances, so I unlimbered the SHTF backup cooking plan, and gave it an exercise. Everything worked and we ate well.

Have to buy more paper plates.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

sideKahr said:


> .............Have to buy more paper plates.


Got plenty of plastic flatware?


----------



## SOCOM42

Back Pack Hack said:


> Got plenty of plastic flatware?


I randomly buy boxes of premium plastic forks in boxes of 300 at my BJ's club, boxes of 500 count spoons.

I also store 10 inch plastic plates, not paper, all these stores are in case there is a cleaning problem.

Probably have 6 or 8 boxes of each, kid uses the spoons for pudding and fruit cups all the time.

For daily use, I use USGI issue Forks and spoons for the mess kits.

I have a full set of Revere silverware not plate from the 30's, handed down from my parents.

I don't use it, I like the GI issue one's.

I have dozens of both NIB to go with the dozen GI mess kits mostly new, stored.

I also have around 10 SS mess hall trays packed away.


----------



## SOCOM42

sideKahr said:


> We're in the midst of a kitchen remodel, with no working appliances, so I unlimbered the SHTF backup cooking plan, and gave it an exercise. Everything worked and we ate well.
> 
> Have to buy more paper plates.


I did the same thing four years ago.

Stripped the entire floor down to the joisting, then built it back up myself as usual.

Used one of the Coleman camp stoves to cook, grilled some and used disposables to serve it on.

The single burner propane job was used to heat my tea water .

Used mess kits for some stuff that they were better suited for.

The TV tray's were used a lot and the fridge was rolled into the living room.

That exercise ran for a month without a hitch.

Used the 10 gallon field stove pots to wash stove top items.


----------



## Illini Warrior

talking about that disposable dinnerware - just watch your OPSEC during a serious SHTF - garbage picking will be a #1 occupation - bag it up and take it along on a patrol check outside your immediate area ....


----------



## sideKahr

Illini Warrior said:


> talking about that disposable dinnerware - just watch your OPSEC during a serious SHTF - garbage picking will be a #1 occupation - bag it up and take it along on a patrol check outside your immediate area ....


You're 100% correct. My garbage will be double-bagged in thick contractor bags and stored inside until the first die-off is over. Gray man tactics.


----------



## SOCOM42

My bags would go into the three mile river behind my place, it is fast moving an it would be gone in short order.


----------



## Slippy

I have a number of "Perc" Holes that I dug prior to putting in my septic system. I plan on using them for various trash fills post SHTF. I also will simply burn most trash after waiting a bit for the first wave of "Zombies" to pass.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Slippy said:


> I have a number of "Perc" Holes that I dug prior to putting in my septic system. I plan on using them for various trash fills post SHTF. I also will simply burn most trash after waiting a bit for the first wave of "Zombies" to pass.


That's my plan burn the trash. Cans are going to a junk pile.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

SOCOM42 said:


> My bags would go into the three mile river behind my place, it is fast moving an it would be gone in short order.


"Hey, guys! Look at all these bags of food trash along the river. Someone upstream must have a boat-load of food! Let's go!"


----------



## SOCOM42

Back Pack Hack said:


> "Hey, guys! Look at all these bags of food trash along the river. Someone upstream must have a boat-load of food! Let's go!"


Your right of course, however dropping them in,

in the dark they would not be seen being dark green until the next day floating down the Connecticut river, 30 miles away.

SHTF, no one is going to be shining a light all over the river at night.

The river is very fast and never freezes over regardless of the temp, and I have seen it at 25 F. below zero.

There are virtually no residence's on it either.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

SOCOM42 said:


> Your right of course, however dropping them in,
> 
> in the dark they would not be seen being dark green until the next day floating down the Connecticut river, 30 miles away.
> 
> SHTF, no one is going to be shining a light all over the river at night.
> 
> The river is very fast and never freezes over regardless of the temp, and I have seen it at 25 F. below zero.
> 
> There are virtually no residence's on it either.


There's always the people upstream from you who will probably be doing the same thing. Come daylight, _their_ flotilla of festering food will be grabbing the attention of the hungry masses downstream of you and you're the one they will find first.


----------



## SOCOM42

Back Pack Hack said:


> There's always the people upstream from you who will probably be doing the same thing. Come daylight, _their_ flotilla of festering food will be grabbing the attention of the hungry masses downstream of you and you're the one they will find first.


There are no people living on the river between here and the dam apx. 2 miles away,

just huge snappers, and swamp on both sides further up..

I don't really worry about it, there aren't going to be any hungry masses,

just small towns, I am here because it is rural.

If in your scenario some do they would regret it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

SOCOM42 said:


> ...........If in your scenario some do they would regret it.


I'll be happy to feed 'em.

At 2200 FPS. :vs_whistle:


----------



## yooper_sjd

Chicken rodeo at my place, chasing down a couple of hens that looked ill, gave them antibiotics. Found two of my new pullets dead in the run, didn't look like from pred, no blood. one had a discharge from nasal cavity. Antibiotics for whole flock. What a damned day.


----------



## The Tourist

I finally found a small knife that actually works. I bought three Kershaw Splines, and polished one of them for EDC carry. It has a very strong assisted opening for it's size, it gets razor sharp, and you can almost carry it in a fob pocket. I just clip it to the rotten, moth-eaten expanse of destroyed denim that used to be the edge of my right front pocket.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

It only took 5 discharge/charge cycles, but the second Eneloop battery finally got into the game!


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

I've been building a BOB and GHB list for about a month now and I think I got it trimmed down to being realistic, it can be a hard choice to not bring the kitchen sink.
Yesterday I got serious and ordered a large Tactical deployment lumbar pack and a IFAK to start building my GHB.
Today I joined here to get more involved, instead of just reading about everyone else's set ups.


----------



## SOCOM42

Well, the new tritium night sights for my Colt Commander came in.

Sometimes this week I will strip out the old ones, re-Parkerize the slide and install the new ones.

Yeah, I Parked it years ago, if I get ambitious later on I will install a Wilson Combat SS barrel in it.

The old one is not shot or anywhere near, I just like SS barrels or chrome lined in my handguns.

Brownell's had the sights on sale, so I bit, been putting it off for a couple of years.

They are backup to the Crimson Trace laser grips.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I picked up a new Savage Model 42 today in .22LR/410 gauge. I have a few of the older Model 24's, but they are getting harder and more expensive to come by and I don't want to beat them up around the ranch. This new one is one of those "space rifles" that has the plastic type butt stock and forearm. I have zero emotional attachment to this new one so l'll have no problem leaving it strapped to a tractor/4 wheeler. It will end up getting dusty and rusty but I expect at least 10 years of service out of it. Lately I have had to do a "deer patrol" every night with my kids to keep them out of my vineyard. The 410 makes enough noise to give them a good spook so they won't eat all our grapes.


----------



## StratMaster

Go2ndAmend said:


> I picked up a new Savage Model 42 today in .22LR/410 gauge. I have a few of the older Model 24's, but they are getting harder and more expensive to come by and I don't want to beat them up around the ranch. This new one is one of those "space rifles" that has the plastic type butt stock and forearm. I have zero emotional attachment to this new one so l'll have no problem leaving it strapped to a tractor/4 wheeler. It will end up getting dusty and rusty but I expect at least 10 years of service out of it. Lately I have had to do a "deer patrol" every night with my kids to keep them out of my vineyard. The 410 makes enough noise to give them a good spook so they won't eat all our grapes.


Super handy combo!
I have one of those old pre-1950 Stevens model .22-.410 w/Tenite stock and really enjoy it.


----------



## SOCOM42

An update to my last post.

My reason for choosing stainless steel or hard chrome for barrels is simple.

With the high humidity content in the air around here, 

micro corrosion slowly occurs in untreated steel chambers that are kept continually loaded.

It is not just the moisture, 

but that moisture is a key part of not so much rusting as much as it helps create electrolysis between dissimilar metals.

That action assisted with trace acid create micro pits in those chambers, virtually invisible without a 10X magnifier.

That can cause a failure to extract or slow ejection especially with hot loads and softer brass.

An analogy, a polished granite counter top turned into a sandstone counter top.

Stainless steel and hard chrome which is one of the three primary components of SS, are 90% less susceptible to this reaction.

The chrome itself is more so resistant because it contains no iron at all, and is 2X as hard as any SS grade.

Older 1911's I have are fitted with Vietnam era hard chrome lined barrels made at H&R, I worked there.

Today I use the current SS tubes and recommend them to all.

What you don't need in a life or death gunfight is a case stuck in the chamber.


----------



## Chiefster23

Started planting in my new raised beds veggie garden. I’m also switching to square foot gardening instead of traditional rows. Put in some peas, beets, carrots, onions, and a few flowers. I’ve put a lot of work and a decent chunk of $ into building this new garden so I’m really hoping it does well.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

My IFAK showed up today, pretty happy with it. Pouch is 1000D, good zipper with cord pulls, good verity of supplies and there's still some room to add some of my own gear like a tourniquet, pain relievers, etc. Pitched the $2 poncho and CPR mask, kept the milar blanket.

















Also got my 3 way carry Lumbar deployment bag, put it back in the box and printed out the return label. This in not the bag pictured on the website that I thought I was getting. 
PSA: Stay away from the Larkoo brand on Amazon.
So I ordered the OneTigris bag which will be here tomorrow, gotta love Amazon Prime, probably a better bag anyway.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Chiefster23 said:


> Started planting in my new raised beds veggie garden. I'm also switching to square foot gardening instead of traditional rows. Put in some peas, beets, carrots, onions, and a few flowers. I've put a lot of work and a decent chunk of $ into building this new garden so I'm really hoping it does well.


square foot gardening has it's place in combination with conventional gardening - big advantage is that you can detail that soil condition exactly to what is needed ... gardeners that have problems with certain veggies like carrots should give it a try ....


----------



## Annie

Bertollia Marinara With Burgundy Wine Pasta Sauce 24 Oz, 12 of 'em. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## A Watchman

Annie said:


> Bertollia Marinara With Burgundy Wine Pasta Sauce 24 Oz, 12 of 'em. :tango_face_smile:


Now, that's what I call preppin'! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Annie

A Watchman said:


> Now, that's what I call preppin'! :tango_face_smile:


:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Decided to not sit and watch YouBoob videos all night, got the trike out and put in 17½ miles.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

OneTigris lumbar bag showed up today.


----------



## Prepared One

Annie said:


> Bertollia Marinara With Burgundy Wine Pasta Sauce 24 Oz, 12 of 'em. :tango_face_smile:


One day somebody should merry you.........................and your Burgandy Wine Pasta Sauce. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## clf

joined this forums


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Prepared One said:


> One day somebody should *merry* you.........................and your Burgandy Wine Pasta Sauce. :tango_face_wink:


Nice Freudian slip there.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Initiated _Water Outage Plan No. 1_. _Again_. My plan has been to keep small amounts of water on-hand for short-term storage. At the beginning of each month, I use the 5 gallons I have stored for this part of my water storage options for rinsing dishes in the kitchen sink. The water is then replaced and stored until next month.

I live in an area with frequent water outages due to aging and ailing water mains. About every other month, the water is turned off so repairs can be made. No notification or announcement is ever made, it just gets turned off. Instead of dipping into my _large_ caches of water (which gets time-consuming to replace), I stated keeping four 1¼-gallon jugs with water for just such use. Went to turn on the water this morning, and pressure dropped immediately to zero.

In most likelihood, the water will be back on this afternoon. In the meantime, I was able to take a spit-bath by heating some water on the stove, will be able to cook lunch, and still have plenty of water for personal and pet hydration.

I was also able to let my neighbor have some for their pets.


----------



## Annie

I've been listening to that book, "One Second After" on Audible. It's about what could possibly happen after an EMP attack. It's got me so prepper-vated. Prepper + motivated = preppervated. So, I went out to Costco to buy more paper supplies to stash in the attic. Paper towels, napkins, kleenex. Couldn't fit the toilet paper in the cart so that'll have to wait until next time.


----------



## SOCOM42

Annie said:


> I've been listening to that book, "One Second After" on Audible. It's about what could possibly happen after an EMP attack. It's got me so prepper-vated. Prepper + motivated = preppervated. So, I went out to Costco to buy more paper supplies to stash in the attic. Paper towels, napkins, kleenex. Couldn't fit the toilet paper in the cart so that'll have to wait until next time.


Ummmm, you made a slight error, the TP should have come first.:devil:

Oh, paper towels second, these two will cover everything needed.


----------



## Prepared One

Picked up a set of Troy back up sites for the new AR. still deciding on the red dot. May get some range time in tomorrow along with getting more beans, smacked up instant taters, and rice in mylar. Going to refresh a couple of the 55 gallon drums of water. Ordered more fish antibiotics. Need to fire up the generator as hurricane season is next month. Add one more tank of propane.


----------



## Smitty901

Auto maintenance , I can not stand cars , anything really that breaks down so doing maintenance helps prevent it. All new brake pads and rotors on the C-max oil, filters good for another 20,000 miles or 1 year. 80,000 on the C-max already. Thinking it has been the best car we ever owned based on cost and repairs.
I did get lazy and had the shop do the brakes. With bike trip coming up I just wanted it done.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Ordered 3 yards x60" 1.1oz Silnylon Sil/PU coated.


----------



## 6811

880 rounds of steel core green tip 5.56 ammo


----------



## Chiefster23

Ordered a spam can of 7.62 for the new AK.


----------



## Annie

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Ordered 3 yards x60" 1.1oz Silnylon Sil/PU coated.


Is that for a hammock?

ETA my prep of the day: I picked up a Portable Butane Gas Stove plus 12 butane cans to go with it.

EETA: My prep every weekday: 1-hour swimming and 20 mins in the circuit room, M-F.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Made a deal with a neighbor for about a cord of wood, to add to our current supply. Now I just have to find a spot to put it before hauling it home, probably later this week.


----------



## MikeTango

Purchased a Berkey water filter today... Just received email that it’s been shipped! Is there a prep more important than water? It’s a good start anyway...

After a few rough calculations approximately 940,000 gallons of rainwater has fallen on my small property here in southeast Alabama so far this year. It would be very foolish to not take advantage of that resource! Rainwater collection is on the list...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Ordered four Henry AR 7's (.22 caliber) for long term storage at various locations. Had the gumbment officials over to give me the final inspections on 2 of 3 solar installations. Both passed! Building a storage building by the garden to store the rototiller and other garden accessories.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Annie said:


> Is that for a hammock?


No, I'm cheap and I'm not spending $100 on a quality 3 in 1 poncho for my GHB. I'm making my own extra large poncho with tie down, ridge line and tent pole points to double as a shelter. $5.95yd from RSBTR

Stand back, I own a sewing machine and know how to use it, sorta :tango_face_grin:


----------



## sideKahr

MikeTango said:


> ...After a few rough calculations approximately 940,000 gallons of water have fallen on my small property here in southeast Alabama so far this year. It would be very foolish to not take advantage of that resource! Rainwater collection is on the list...


Hey @Mike Tango , these "Rain Saucers" work well if you don't need tons of water. Set them up when needed and you don't have to contend with poop on the roof.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Go2ndAmend said:


> Ordered four Henry AR 7's (.22 caliber).............


If you order extra mags, make sure to order genuine Henry. Armalite and Charter Arms mags will work, but they're not reliable. Henry added a small metal clip on one side to make feeding much more reliable.

And if yours are like mine, they'll spit out the cheap ammo like there's no tomorrow. Pun intended.


----------



## SOCOM42

Bought 16 pounds of Diatomaceous earth at Home Depot today for the garden.


----------



## MikeTango

sideKahr said:


> Hey @Mike Tango , these "Rain Saucers" work well if you don't need tons of water. Set them up when needed and you don't have to contend with poop on the roof.
> 
> View attachment 77610
> 
> 
> View attachment 77618


Definitely something to consider, thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StratMaster

Lunatic Wrench said:


> No, I'm cheap and I'm not spending $100 on a quality 3 in 1 poncho for my GHB. I'm making my own extra large poncho with tie down, ridge line and tent pole points to double as a shelter. $5.95yd from RSBTR
> 
> Stand back, I own a sewing machine and know how to use it, sorta :tango_face_grin:


Awesome. I make some of my own gear as well, use a lot of Cordura and black elastic bands..


----------



## yooper_sjd

ordered an 8 lb jug of WC844 powder at 50% of what A2230 costs. I can reload .223 up 8mm Mauser with powder.


----------



## Annie

I ordered a copy of "Where There Is No Doctor" Last year I tried printing out a copy from an online resource, but the printer jammed a few of the pages and the sequence of pages got messed up. So, to heck with it, I gave up trying to fix that mess and made the purchase today instead.


----------



## patrioteer

I got my gas grill and electric smoker all cleaned up. Then I filled up three propane tanks and two gas cans for my small generator. Finally I filled two freezers with beef, pork, and chicken from local producers. I got a solid 5-6 months of outdoor cooking supplies at the ready. The lady of the house is working on the garden and rotating the canned tomatoes and vegetables from last years garden. We are not big gardeners and need to supplement our canning produce from the farmer's market and friend's gardens, but every little bit helps.


----------



## Illini Warrior

patrioteer said:


> I got my gas grill and electric smoker all cleaned up. Then I filled up three propane tanks and two gas cans for my small generator. Finally I filled two freezers with beef, pork, and chicken from local producers. I got a solid 5-6 months of outdoor cooking supplies at the ready. The lady of the house is working on the garden and rotating the canned tomatoes and vegetables from last years garden. We are not big gardeners and need to supplement our canning produce from the farmer's market and friend's gardens, but every little bit helps.


make sure to explore more emergency cooking options than just your outdoor grill - being able to cook covertly could become absolutely necessary in a severe SHTF ...


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

Well maybe not fully a prep but I’m having surgery on the 24th to stabilize my neck then I can start my exercise. And hopefully while I’m in my neck brace I can read a watch more things to learn more about survival.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrioteer

Illini Warrior said:


> make sure to explore more emergency cooking options than just your outdoor grill - being able to cook covertly could become absolutely necessary in a severe SHTF ...


That's a fair point. I do also have an electric smoker which puts out very little visible smoke. Plus my back yard is fenced in with lots of foliage and tall trees. So much so you cannot see back there from any sidewalk, road, or even my neighbors yards. Of course no one can conceal the inviting odor of a well seasoned pork butt being kissed by apple wood smoke and mopped with apple cider mixed with Memphis style sweet rub. Maybe I will buy a Rosie O'Donnell life size cut out to put by the gate. That will make anyone who sneaks over lose their appetite immediately.

But seriously we can meats pretty much every winter, so if eating without anyone knowing we are eating is the goal we have lots of jars of cubed meat to feast on. Plus I have quite a bit of dehydrated food in 10# cans as back up.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

StratMaster said:


> Awesome. I make some of my own gear as well, use a lot of Cordura and black elastic bands..


I just went and bought some webbing, plastic buckles, ladder locks etc. Opened up the box I keep my fabric scraps, and left over hardware in, and there was everything I needed in the bottom of the box <sigh>


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Well, despite my best efforts during our nightly "evening patrol", a couple of deer don't seem to understand that they shouldn't be eating my grapes. A 410 blast into the ground spooks them out, but they are right back the next evening. I changed tactics yesterday and allowed my son (4 yrs old) to start shooting them with his BB gun. It is amazing how well he has picked up on basic firearm safety. Anyway, we'll see if they are back tonight.


----------



## yooper_sjd

started my grill tonight with flint and steel, got my tinder bundle going and used cedar twigs for kindling and graduated on up to my pieces of mesquite for smoking/grilling BBQed pork steaks, the come off the grill in a few minutes.... eat your hearts out, being a yankee transplant in texas I love mesquite for cooking.. tried pecan but it leaves a tar layer on my meat.... no more pecan just good old mesquite


----------



## Annie

I'm really trying to step it up a little; trying to do something or other more every day. I'm about to go through the first aid box on the first floor, see what out of date and needs restocking.


----------



## Illini Warrior

patrioteer said:


> That's a fair point. I do also have an electric smoker which puts out very little visible smoke. Plus my back yard is fenced in with lots of foliage and tall trees. So much so you cannot see back there from any sidewalk, road, or even my neighbors yards. Of course no one can conceal the inviting odor of a well seasoned pork butt being kissed by apple wood smoke and mopped with apple cider mixed with Memphis style sweet rub. Maybe I will buy a Rosie O'Donnell life size cut out to put by the gate. That will make anyone who sneaks over lose their appetite immediately.
> 
> But seriously we can meats pretty much every winter, so if eating without anyone knowing we are eating is the goal we have lots of jars of cubed meat to feast on. Plus I have quite a bit of dehydrated food in 10# cans as back up.


very doubtful that the grid would be up in a SHTF severe enough to have starvation worries - but smoking meats would be an early on preservation method for the freezer meats and meats from other salvage directions - you'd have 10-14 days before the neighbor's stomachs go empty ....


----------



## patrioteer

So I got a killer deal today! I stopped at the meat market today after work to pick up some sausage I had made up and they were cleaning out their deep freezer. I got 10 packages of jalapeno beef sticks for $25. They are normally $6-7 per package. Nine went in the freezer and one went in the fridge. Also just so you know not all of my prepping is meat related, even if reading my posts in this thread would make one think so.


----------



## Annie

Purchased 3 Tourniquets. Hope I never need to use 'em, but they're there if we do.


----------



## MikeTango

Annie said:


> I'm about to go through the first aid box on the first floor, see what out of date and needs restocking.


Wondering how you feel about expiration dates on medications?

From what I understand there are only a few things that truly "go bad". Most things simply lose a little potency over a very long period of time.

I personally feel expiation dates are for the most part a sham...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Back Pack Hack

MikeTango said:


> ...............I personally feel expiation dates are for the most part a sham................


They're not a sham. It's just most folks are too lazy to educate themselves and perpetuate the myth that something is perfectly fine one day, yet the next day it magically turns to poison.

Expiration dates are merely the manufacturers' way of saying, "Past this date, we cannot guarantee our products' effectiveness, taste, texture, nutritional value, flavor etc".


----------



## patrioteer

MikeTango said:


> Wondering how you feel about expiration dates on medications?


I have a friend who is a pharmacist and I visited with him about this once. He basically said that most medications just lose potency, but some do expire. And some of the ones that do can prove fatal if consumed. He suggested I research each and every medication individually to determine if it was safe to take post expiration or not. He also said most over the counter meds were going to be fine to take after they expired.


----------



## bigwheel

Well our little early plum tree is going crazy making plums. So instead of letting it go to waste hone barter skills in an end of the age scenario...I am starting back on my Cowboy Wine making hobby. This first batch is called Plum Crazin cause its made out of Plums..Raisins and dried Cranberries. My wife says she aint drinkiing any of it cause the Cranberries and rasins are expired. Who cares about that?


----------



## Smitty901

I am along with my wife enjoy some of what is still great and worth saving in this country.


----------



## spork

Picked up some mulch for the garden today. Been working on house projects as usual all week still preparing the house to go up for sale. Been making decent progress, and decided I don't have time for all of it myself so some of the electrical is going to be hired out (breaker box and incoming feed). It just needs to get done and off my large list of house chores. The work never ends...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I've been frequenting the local thrift stores (Goodwill etc) in search of 'spare' clothing that will eventually be stored away in my storage unit. I've already bought plenty of new under-duds and socks. Only found a couple long-sleeved flannel shirts this trip. But I'm slowly building up a decent supply of pants, shirts (both long- and short-sleeved) and a few jackets. So if my house burns down or a tornado drags it off to the next state, I've at least got several days of clothes to wear.

Plus: I scored a $250 Garmin GPS (model 200 W)..... used......for *fifteen clams*. The battery is dead (which is typical for Garmins, they only last about 4 months) but the unit still works when plugged in. I brought it home, updated the software & maps, re-registered it to my account and now have a spare GPS unit rip-snorting-ready-to-go.


----------



## StratMaster

Back Pack Hack said:


> I've been frequenting the local thrift stores (Goodwill etc) in search of 'spare' clothing that will eventually be stored away in my storage unit. I've already bought plenty of new under-duds and socks. Only found a couple long-sleeved flannel shirts this trip. But I'm slowly building up a decent supply of pants, shirts (both long- and short-sleeved) and a few jackets. So if my house burns down or a tornado drags it off to the next state, I've at least got several days of clothes to wear.
> 
> Plus: I scored a $250 Garmin GPS (model 200 W)..... used......for *fifteen clams*. The battery is dead (which is typical for Garmins, they only last about 4 months) but the unit still works when plugged in. I brought it home, updated the software & maps, re-registered it to my account and now have a spare GPS unit rip-snorting-ready-to-go.
> 
> View attachment 78058


Great!
Like I have mentioned before, I have bought used shoes and boots dirt cheap there for years... kids sizes to adults. As long as they are in good shape and DIRT CHEAP (go in on 50% off days) I grab 'em up. Have several bins full. Good trade items!


----------



## paraquack

Back Pack Hack said:


> I've been frequenting the local thrift stores (Goodwill etc) in search of 'spare' clothing that will eventually be stored away in my storage unit. I've already bought plenty of new under-duds and socks. Only found a couple long-sleeved flannel shirts this trip. But I'm slowly building up a decent supply of pants, shirts (both long- and short-sleeved) and a few jackets. So if my house burns down or a tornado drags it off to the next state, I've at least got several days of clothes to wear.
> 
> Plus: I scored a $250 Garmin GPS (model 200 W)..... used......for *fifteen clams*. The battery is dead (which is typical for Garmins, they only last about 4 months) but the unit still works when plugged in. I brought it home, updated the software & maps, re-registered it to my account and now have a spare GPS unit rip-snorting-ready-to-go.
> 
> View attachment 78058


Have you tried the auction website for Good Will? I visit daily and have gotten some good deals. But you have to watch the shipping fees.
https://www.shopgoodwill.com/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paraquack said:


> Have you tried the auction website for Good Will? I visit daily and have gotten some good deals. But you have to watch the shipping fees.
> https://www.shopgoodwill.com/


I'm more of a touchy-feely shopper.


----------



## Annie

MikeTango said:


> Wondering how you feel about expiration dates on medications?
> 
> From what I understand there are only a few things that truly "go bad". Most things simply lose a little potency over a very long period of time.
> 
> I personally feel expiation dates are for the most part a sham...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


What patrioteer said because I'm no expert in this regard so I don't overstock these. Books on natural and herbal remedies may have to fill in when expiration dates are long past


----------



## Annie

bigwheel said:


> Well our little early plum tree is going crazy making plums. So instead of letting it go to waste hone barter skills in an end of the age scenario...I am starting back on my Cowboy Wine making hobby. This first batch is called Plum Crazin cause its made out of Plums..Raisins and dried Cranberries. My wife says she aint drinkiing any of it cause the Cranberries and rasins are expired. Who cares about that?
> View attachment 78050


Fine wines from Bigwheel Valley. Awesome! I've always wanted to do that too, but have never gotten around to it--not yet.


----------



## StratMaster

MikeTango said:


> Wondering how you feel about expiration dates on medications?
> 
> From what I understand there are only a few things that truly "go bad". Most things simply lose a little potency over a very long period of time.
> 
> I personally feel expiation dates are for the most part a sham...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Mike, I rotate my prescription meds just like other preps... dump the new in my med kit and utilize the stash from previous months. Many meds you can skip now and then a build a stash, others your doc might be OK giving out some extra for emergency preps. Others (like fish antibiotics) can be ordered online easily. In addition, I save any extra meds I come across, expired or not. I figure if someone is dying of, for example, some kinda severe fungal lung infection... then 2 year old Fluconazole is a way better shot than NONE.


----------



## patrioteer

I ordered another red dot today for an AR15 I have that needed one. Picked up a sig romeo 4a from primary arms for only $199. I love my romeo 4t which cost a whole lot more, so I am sure I will like this one.


----------



## Chiefster23

Went to Walmart yesterday and cruised the ammo aisle. They had 2 boxes of TUL 7.62 x 39 on the shelf which I promptly bought. I was surprised as I understand TUL is sanctioned and cannot be imported anymore. My AK eats junk ammo like I eat peppermint candies!


----------



## yooper_sjd

resized about 1000 rds of .223 and set up case trimmer and my ctg prep station for reaming out crimps and chamfering neck. only 900 more to trim and deburr.......


----------



## paraquack

Finally found an extension mag for my wife's Rem 100, 20 Ga. mag now holds 7 rounds. Thanks Midway, perfect fit and it even looks good.


----------



## phrogman

I was gifted some tomato plants so I can practice gardening. Lol hopefully I don't kill them. I also bought an Eotech 512.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Nothing major today.... just stashed away 7 c-notes.


----------



## patrioteer

Not your normal prep, but I bought several pair of coyote colored cargo pants from a co-worker. We wear the same size pants and he was telling me he purchased 5 pair of lapg tactical pants on clearance a few months back for like $20 a pair. He got them and did not like the material as it was too stiff for his delicate butt. I told him I would give him $50 for all 5 pair and he agreed. They are pretty good pants too, like a poorman's truspec or 511. I am gonna roll up one pair real tight for my go-bag and keep another pair for my get home bag. The other three I will just wear.


----------



## Sasquatch

Not sure if this is an actual "prep" but as of today I am debt free. Made some mistakes when I was younger that followed me around for a long time and paid for school on my own (some on credit cards). But now those mistakes are taken care of.


----------



## StratMaster

Sasquatch said:


> Not sure if this is an actual "prep" but as of today I am debt free. Made some mistakes when I was younger that followed me around for a long time and paid for school on my own (some on credit cards). But now those mistakes are taken care of.


It absolutely is a major prep! DEBT FREE means you can easily survive any number of economic downturns/disasters... as well as build capital in the meantime. Congrats!!!


----------



## sideKahr

Sasquatch said:


> Not sure if this is an actual "prep" but as of today I am debt free. Made some mistakes when I was younger that followed me around for a long time and paid for school on my own (some on credit cards). But now those mistakes are taken care of.


Congrats! It's a good feeling, isn't it.


----------



## sideKahr

Back Pack Hack said:


> ...Plus: I scored a $250 Garmin GPS (model 200 W)..... used......for *fifteen clams*. The battery is dead (which is typical for Garmins, they only last about 4 months) but the unit still works when plugged in. I brought it home, updated the software & maps, re-registered it to my account and now have a spare GPS unit rip-snorting-ready-to-go.


You can get a battery for that unit on Amazon for 4 bucks.

https://www.amazon.com/Replacement-...rd_wg=njiY3&psc=1&refRID=28YR84T49ZNEN6CH86B7

It's a plug in, no soldering required.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

sideKahr said:


> You can get a battery for that unit on Amazon for 4 bucks.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Replacement-...rd_wg=njiY3&psc=1&refRID=28YR84T49ZNEN6CH86B7
> 
> It's a plug in, no soldering required.
> 
> View attachment 78634


I've been down that road before. It it too will last about 4 months. Nah, not worth it.


----------



## patrioteer

Sasquatch said:


> Not sure if this is an actual "prep" but as of today I am debt free. Made some mistakes when I was younger that followed me around for a long time and paid for school on my own (some on credit cards). But now those mistakes are taken care of.


Congratulations, that is both a prep and a great way to live too.


----------



## tango

Congrats SAS, that is huge.
I did that some years back and I am still smilling!


----------



## 2guns

disassembled cleaned and oiled my, umm baseball bats. yeah that's it, my baseball bats.

Longmire and Standing Bear 2020


----------



## Mundame

Sasquatch said:


> Not sure if this is an actual "prep" but as of today I am debt free. Made some mistakes when I was younger that followed me around for a long time and paid for school on my own (some on credit cards). But now those mistakes are taken care of.


Wow, sure that's a prep!! In this day when all banks do all they can to get you to mortgage your future, getting debt free is a major sign of good character and taking care of yourself. IMO.


----------



## huntntrap

My prep today was to make the final payment on my truck making me one step closer to not being a debt slave.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Survivalmike

Random facts I found out today that may be useful.
(Let me know if you find evidence to the contrary)

- Sucking venom from a bite wound will only do harm. Venom will already be in the bloodstream and your mouth might only add bacteria to the site.
- If you get lost in the wilderness don’t make finding food your first priority. Most people depending on starting point can survive around a month or more without food. WATER and SHELTER is first priority.( or weapons. I like those)
- Drinking water straight from a cactus is likely to make you vomit and become dehydrated faster. There is certain cactus that you can extract and filter water from but you have to know how.
- Moss doesn’t grow on the north side of trees it can grow on any side (sorry if its an obvious one)
- Just because an animal can eat it doesn’t mean you can. Some things like certain berries and mushrooms can be eaten by some animals but fatal for humans!


----------



## sideKahr

Installed a Vickers Sling and ordered more PMAGS for my new AR.


----------



## MikeTango

sideKahr said:


> Installed a Vickers Sling and ordered more PMAGS for my new AR.


Let us know how your new sling works out...

Curious to know if the PMAGS you ordered have "the window"? Most of mine don't, however, just ordered some with to see if they're worth the added expense.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deebo

patrioteer said:


> Not your normal prep, but I bought several pair of coyote colored cargo pants from a co-worker. We wear the same size pants and he was telling me he purchased 5 pair of lapg tactical pants on clearance a few months back for like $20 a pair. He got them and did not like the material as it was too stiff for his delicate butt. I told him I would give him $50 for all 5 pair and he agreed. They are pretty good pants too, like a poorman's truspec or 511. I am gonna roll up one pair real tight for my go-bag and keep another pair for my get home bag. The other three I will just wear.


I think I got those exact pants. And 5 pairs. They are stiff and noisey, for the first few washed, but I love the fact that they have double knees, and reinforced crotch area.
Best 20 each I spent. LAPG Operator, or something like that, on sale a few months back.
Oh, and they are very stain repellant.


----------



## Mereel Kestan

Started day three of my new job. Been 9 months since my last paycheck and I will enjoy having money again. I will be able to pay off my debts and will have some extra for some preps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soyer38301

Son and I went to the range today. Love spending time with him shooting. He's getting better (and so am I lol). 21 year old that is thinking for himself...gotta love it!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## phrogman

Added some more AA and AAA batteries. Hopefully this weekend I make it out to the range to get some food trigger time.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeTango

phrogman said:


> Added some more AA and AAA batteries.


Getting tired of spending good money on AA and AAA alkaline batteries only to have a good number of them leak in the unopened packaging.

I usually buy at Sams Club when they're on sale. Both Duracell and Energizer. The AA's seem to leak more than the triple A's. I've never had D cells leak. Not even well past the ten year good by date.

Recently splurged and purchased Energizer Lithium AA cells. They perform much better in LED lights and if they don't leak it'll be worth the extra money spent.

I never really kept many extra batteries on hand until after riding out Hurricane Rita while living in Southwest Louisiana. But ever since then I've maintained a healthy supply.

The leaking batteries have me searching for a better lighting solution. I've been having good luck with several lighting devices that use 18650 rechargeable lithium ion cells. My only worry is the 18650 is susceptible to EMP due to the micro voltage control board in each battery. And the chargers also.

I'm way off topic now but still frustrated by leaky batteries!

Let's see, prep of the day... I assembled our new Royal Berkey water filter! There, the post is relative now...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jimb1972

MikeTango said:


> Getting tired of spending good money on AA and AAA alkaline batteries only to have a good number of them leak in the unopened packaging.
> 
> I usually buy at Sams Club when they're on sale. Both Duracell and Energizer. The AA's seem to leak more than the triple A's. I've never had D cells leak. Not even well past the ten year good by date.
> 
> Recently splurged and purchased Energizer Lithium AA cells. They perform much better in LED lights and if they don't leak it'll be worth the extra money spent.
> 
> I never really kept many extra batteries on hand until after riding out Hurricane Rita while living in Southwest Louisiana. But ever since then I've maintained a healthy supply.
> 
> The leaking batteries have me searching for a better lighting solution. I've been having good luck with several lighting devices that use 18650 rechargeable lithium ion cells. My only worry is the 18650 is susceptible to EMP due to the micro voltage control board in each battery. And the chargers also.
> 
> I'm way off topic now but still frustrated by leaky batteries!
> 
> Let's see, prep of the day... I assembled our new Royal Berkey water filter! There, the post is relative now...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have been buying Panasonic Eneloop batteries. I have only been using them for about two years, but so far so good.


----------



## Survivalmike

7 skills we should all know (of course there are more but its a start)
#1: How to Purify Water
There are three main methods of making water safe to drink:
* boiling (water will need to be at a full, rolling boil for at least 5 minutes)
* chemical purifiers (1 to 2 drops or tablets of iodine, chlorine, potassium permanganate, or halazone per quart of water)
* store-bought charcoal or ceramic filters
When looking for a place to gather fresh water, look out for a few context clues. Make sure there are no dead animals nearby, that the plants surrounding the water look healthy, and avoid collecting stagnant water.
#2: How to Start a Fire without Matches
And how will you boil water, let alone cook food, stay warm, and keep predatory animals away? With a fire, of course! Matches and fuel-fed lighters will make the job easy, but those man-made conveniences won't be around forever. "Matches will run out—you have to have some way of starting a fire without them," says Brent Sr. (there are several ways. Look up some of them)
#3: How to Treat an Allergic Reaction
If you or someone in your party is allergic to bees, wasps, or certain foods, you're going to need to know how to stop the severe allergic reaction known as anaphylaxis. Symptoms of this life-threatening reaction include, itching and swelling, which leads to swallowing and breathing difficulties, increased heart rate, sudden weakness, and shock, among others.
Unfortunately, there's only one treatment for anaphylaxis, according to WebMD: epinephrine by injection. So stock up on a few EpiPens for your emergency medical kit.
#4: How to Suture or Treat a Wound
When you're out in the elements without access to a hospital or antibiotics, a dirty wound could mean certain death. If you have a big cut on your leg, you're going to need to know how to treat a wound to prevent infection.
#5: Basic Bartering Techniques & Top Barter Items
In a crisis of epic proportions, you will not be able to run to your local Wal-Mart for the things you need. The solution, says Brent Sr., is bartering. To successfully negotiate a good trade, you'll need to know what items are highly valuable:
* gold and silver (including pre-1965 dimes and half-dollars)
* addictive goods (coffee, alcohol, cigarettes)
* freeze-dried foods (they're good for 35 years and weigh very little)
* longterm storage food, such as wheat (unground wheat will last a lifetime)
* gasoline, diesel fuel, and kerosene
* medical supplies
* guns and ammo
#6: How to Hot-wire and Repair Vehicles
"If you have to get somewhere further away fast, you need to have a knowledge of automobiles," says Brent Sr.
The most basic technique for starting a car without the key, is to stick a flathead screwdriver in the ignition, and turn it as you would a key.
#7: How to Read a Map and Use a Compass
Most people ask Siri or the Garmin lady how to get where they want to go. But in an off-the-grid scenario, electronics won't work for long, and you'll need to be able to find your way with a standard map and compass.

There are many more skills you should learn to be “fully” prepared but these are definitely some you should consider.


----------



## phrogman

I bought these on sale at Sam's club too. Luckily I have not had the leaky battery problem so far, at least not in the package. They leak in the flashlights if they sit there for a year or so.


MikeTango said:


> Getting tired of spending good money on AA and AAA alkaline batteries only to have a good number of them leak in the unopened packaging.
> 
> I usually buy at Sams Club when they're on sale. Both Duracell and Energizer. The AA's seem to leak more than the triple A's. I've never had D cells leak. Not even well past the ten year good by date.
> 
> Recently splurged and purchased Energizer Lithium AA cells. They perform much better in LED lights and if they don't leak it'll be worth the extra money spent.
> 
> I never really kept many extra batteries on hand until after riding out Hurricane Rita while living in Southwest Louisiana. But ever since then I've maintained a healthy supply.
> 
> The leaking batteries have me searching for a better lighting solution. I've been having good luck with several lighting devices that use 18650 rechargeable lithium ion cells. My only worry is the 18650 is susceptible to EMP due to the micro voltage control board in each battery. And the chargers also.
> 
> I'm way off topic now but still frustrated by leaky batteries!
> 
> Let's see, prep of the day... I assembled our new Royal Berkey water filter! There, the post is relative now...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 6811

Gathering all my preps and dividing it. Half will stay in PA, the other half is going with me down south in the West coast of Florida. . also, I got me a walther P22 for the third time.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

MikeTango said:


> .............. My only worry is the 18650 is susceptible to EMP due to the micro voltage control board in each battery. And the chargers also.
> ................


Stop by the local computer repair stores to see if they have any 'dead' laptop battery packs. They're usually made with 18650s soldered together. Crack the pack open, separate the cells and test them. Odds are, 4 or 5 out of every 6 are still good. Go through a couple discharge/charge cycles, then put them in your faraday cage. Top 'em off annually.

Keep a spare charger in the faraday cage as well.


----------



## MikeTango

6811 said:


> also, I got me a walther P22 for the third time.


That means you have three of them now, RIGHT?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Finished restoring the headlights on my '02 pick-em-up truck.

Top 2/3 were getting to look like milk jugs.


----------



## patrioteer

Today I am going to help my mother in law buy a smith & wesson 380 ez and a few boxes of ammo. Then we are going to go to the range and break it in. She is taking her ccw class this week and wanted a handgun that had a super easy to rack slide and little recoil. This gun is all that and then some. I am so impressed with it I might even buy one for my wife.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I picked up a "used" 17 kW trailer-mounted generator today. Is has an Isuzu diesel motor mounted above a 100 gallon fuel tank. The whole system only has 40 hours on it and has never been hooked up! The guy who had it bought it 8 years ago and only ran it a few hours each year just to lube the engine. It is 3 phase, but I contacted the generator manufacturer and it it easily rewired to 1 phase. I'll lose a few kW but it will work great as back-up power for a BOL/cabin.


----------



## Robie

Ordered a pair of the Fjallraven KEB trousers today.
Great bushcraft/camping pants with some out-of-the ordinary features.

Will be the go-to pant should a bug-out be needed.


----------



## Annie

Got my new pistol case. Began the first chapters of "Living Ready Pocket Manual - First Aid: Fundamentals for Survival".


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Nothing major today. Scored six pairs of scissors (3 Westcotts, 3 Fiskars) for a 2-spot at a garage sale.









One can never have too many. Might make good barter items as well.


----------



## StratMaster

Spent two days updating my BOV... an '89 Suburban.
It's stored in an insulated building in the back, and pointed towards the deep woods if necessary (as in _last option_). Military GP1 tent lashed up top. Only room for two people in the front, loaded front to back and top to bottom everywhere else. Everything stored and sealed in coolers, which also insulates food well. The interior of these felt like almost an icebox when we opened them to update the goodies inside! Everything for two people to live comfortable for about two years.
Lotsa stuff to check through and rotate out/in... phew! Finally done!
Of course the bourbon is fine as is...


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

StratMaster said:


> Spent two days updating my BOV... an '89 Suburban.
> It's stored in an insulated building in the back, and pointed towards the deep woods if necessary (as in _last option_). Military GP1 tent lashed up top. Only room for two people in the front, loaded front to back and top to bottom everywhere else. Everything stored and sealed in coolers, which also insulates food well. The interior of these felt like almost an icebox when we opened them to update the goodies inside! Everything for two people to live comfortable for about two years.
> Lotsa stuff to check through and rotate out/in... phew! Finally done!
> Of course the bourbon is fine as is...


Actually the bourbon has improved :tango_face_smile:


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Went to the feed store and came home with 3 turkey poults. This will be my first time raising them and possibly my last. Good grief what was I thinking?


----------



## Prepared One

Got a new red dot Spark II for the new AR. After some range time I am really liking the Savage MSR-15 Recon. No hiccups and I seem to shoot better with it then my other AR's. Not sure about that so I guess I will be forced into more range time with it just to be sure. Added 120 rounds of green tips, 45, and HST 9mm. Going to get some smacked up instant taters and beans into mylar today and.....oh what the hell, fire up the pit, crack a few cold beers and get some pool time in. 97 here yesterday and you could drink the air.


----------



## patrioteer

Back Pack Hack said:


> Nothing major today. Scored six pairs of scissors (3 Westcotts, 3 Fiskars) for a 2-spot at a garage sale.
> 
> View attachment 78954
> 
> 
> One can never have too many. Might make good barter items as well.


The holy grail! I have 4 kids and finding a scissor in this house is like finding a working brain cell on the set of the view.


----------



## Prepared One

patrioteer said:


> The holy grail! I have 4 kids and finding a scissor in this house is like finding a working brain cell on the set of the view.


Borrow one damn tool when your 14! Damn! :tango_face_grin: My Dad still thinks I am taking his shit and not bringing it back. Jeeezzzzzz.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

patrioteer said:


> The holy grail! I have 4 kids and finding a scissor in this house is like finding a working brain cell on the set of the view.


No kids here, but in three weeks *I* won't be able to find a pair. lain:


----------



## Steve40th

Bought a P38 and P51 can opener..


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Steve40th said:


> Bought a P38 and P51 can opener..


Just one?:vs_worry:


----------



## MikeTango

Steve40th said:


> Bought a P38 and P51 can opener..


Good thing you specified "can opener"...

I was thinking Lightning and Mustang! Which would truly be amazing preps... The ultimate BOV's!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## White Shadow

patrioteer said:


> The holy grail! I have 4 kids and finding a scissor in this house is like finding a working brain cell on the set of the view.


That is why I keep a pair of scissors I like stashed on top of a tall cabinet where they can't see them.


----------



## jimb1972

Spare gas rings for my AR10, I got the one piece gas ring and I may put it on and keep the others as a spare.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Prepared One said:


> Borrow one damn tool when your 14! Damn! :tango_face_grin: My Dad still thinks I am taking his shit and not bringing it back. Jeeezzzzzz.


Glad to hear that fight isn't exclusive to our house. #2 especially and sometimes #3 would 'borrow' from hubs when they were younger & once in a while the borrowed items might find their way back. Now the boys are teens and #2 is studying for his ASE in Diesel Mechanics and that fight is now reversed. #2 and #3 always complains that hubs takes their tools & stuff. I stay out of it


----------



## StratMaster

Went for my regular cleaning/checkup at the dentist. Having kept your oral health in tip top shape will pay dividends if things go south for a long period. I sure don't want to know what it's like to die of infected teeth (as a great many of our ancestors did).


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Finally wrapped up a project started last week. Scanned in every receipt for every firearm I currently own, along with a note about the serial numbers and where on each firearm it is located.

Converted it all to a PDF file and copied it across all my devices, plus several printed copies for safekeeping in various locations.


----------



## patrioteer

Back Pack Hack said:


> Finally wrapped up a project started last week. Scanned in every receipt for every firearm I currently own, along with a note about the serial numbers and where on each firearm it is located.
> 
> Converted it all to a PDF file and copied it across all my devices, plus several printed copies for safekeeping in various locations.


That's me next weekend. I am changing insurance companies and need a new inventory to determine values and document ownership. Most home owner insurance polices are pure crap when it comes to gun coverage so supplemental insurance is a must.


----------



## yooper_sjd

oh hell, all I did today was start a fire in the grill to cook outside to help the house cool. Weather in texas is HOT!!!! No matter where you are, it is like being down in big bend national park, but with 50% plus humidity..... But I dd use a tinder bundle with flint steel to start grill lol. and drank alot beer watching the coals pile up. Sat down thinking this morning, got food stashed for a few months, we got a spring fed river that runs through town so I can hump water up hill if I need too. But coffee, I am not stocked up on coffee. should I just stash cans of ground or vacumn seal whole beans???


----------



## 2guns

did a summer repack of ghb. (a little late this year)


be safe


----------



## MikeTango

yooper_sjd said:


> But coffee, I am not stocked up on coffee. should I just stash cans of ground or vacumn seal whole beans???


Would think green (not yet roasted) coffee beans would keep the longest. And it would be fun roasting and grinding the beans long after SHTF!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Illini Warrior

MikeTango said:


> Would think green (not yet roasted) coffee beans would keep the longest. And it would be fun roasting and grinding the beans long after SHTF!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


freeze dried instant is one of the Forevers - jars right off the shelf .... regular processed coffee that was sold in a totally sealed metal can was good for at least a decade - now hard to find packaged & ready for storage - needs a mylar bag & 02 absorber packaging booster ....

trouble with roasted coffee whole beans for long term storage is the outgassing - they are packaged with a Shrader valve to exit the gas build-up - makes storage a bit difficult ....

whole green bean coffee is aces for the prepper that wants to 5 Star that part of their preps - few prep vendors already sell cans ready for LTS - just need to perfect your roasting techniques ....

here's a good site resource on the coffee habit >>>>>> https://legacy.sweetmarias.com/library/


----------



## MikeTango

Illini Warrior said:


> freeze dried instant is one of the Forevers - jars right off the shelf


Suppose freeze dried will taste a whole lot better post SHTF. Especially if nothing else is available!

Thanks for the link...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Annie

Back Pack Hack said:


> Nothing major today. Scored six pairs of scissors (3 Westcotts, 3 Fiskars) for a 2-spot at a garage sale.
> 
> View attachment 78954
> 
> 
> One can never have too many. Might make good barter items as well.


Just don't get too snippy there, Back Pack Hack! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Annie said:


> Just don't get too snippy there, Back Pack Hack! :tango_face_wink:


Don't worry. I won't push them into the front of my pants. :roll:


----------



## patrioteer

Took the old hard drive out of my computer after doing a 3 pass data wipe, drilled 4 holes in it, then put about 15 rounds of 9mm into it before tossing it into the trash. Good luck trying to get my data now! That was my new school OPSEC prep of the day. My old school OPSEC prep of the day was coordinating with a trusted electrician to add 2 additional motion lights (actually just the electrical wires needed) onto my house, bringing me up to 6 total.


----------



## Chiefster23

Preping 223 range brass for reloading.


----------



## Annie

Got my Eton hand crank radio for my get home bag.


----------



## MikeTango

A nice walk on the treadmill... Been slacking on physical fitness last few months. Enough is enough!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sideKahr

Walked for about 5 hours shopping. Ended up putting back some vitamins bought on a BOGO, and some T.P and garbage bags.


----------



## Annie

I canned 14 more quart jars of various meat for the food pantry.


----------



## MikeTango

Annie said:


> I canned 14 more quart jars of various meat for the food pantry.


Curious, how long of a shelf life do you expect out of the meat you just canned?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Annie

MikeTango said:


> Curious, how long of a shelf life do you expect out of the meat you just canned?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


USDA says to use it up within one year for the best quality, but they're not talking about not safety. My experience is that if you keep it in a cool dark place, "best by" date will go much further. I have stuff from 2016 that is still delish. So long as the seal isn't broken, some say it should be good for...forever.


----------



## patrioteer

We can meat too, usually cubed beef but also some pork and chicken. We expect a solid 24 month shelf life from it but we have consumed stuff as old as 36-37 months that was still good. Proper canning techniques and storage is a must. Plus just like with MRE's you have to perform the 3 part consumption test. Does it look right? Does it smell right? Does it taste right? If so chances are it's fine.


----------



## hawgrider

patrioteer said:


> We can meat too, usually cubed beef but also some pork and chicken. We expect a solid 24 month shelf life from it but we have consumed stuff as old as 36-37 months that was still good. Proper canning techniques and storage is a must. Plus just like with MRE's you have to perform the 3 part consumption test. Does it look right? Does it smell right? Does it taste right? If so chances are it's fine.


Remember though you can't always taste, smell or see botulism.



> Botulism can be caused by foods that were canned or preserved at home. ... If not, bacteria called Clostridium botulinum could cause botulism in the people who eat the food. You can't always see, smell, or taste these bacteria.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Added and sorted another 6gb of files to my e-library. About half in firearm manuals and the balance in military manuals. E-library is now 30.4gb, 644 folders with 13,295 files.


----------



## patrioteer

hawgrider said:


> Remember though you can't always taste, smell or see botulism.


Which is why I said proper canning techniques are a must. Botulism is extremely rare if you can properly using a clean work space.


----------



## MikeTango

Back Pack Hack said:


> Added and sorted another 6gb of files to my e-library. About half in firearm manuals and the balance in military manuals. E-library is now 30.4gb, 644 folders with 13,295 files.


How are you storing this data? Flash drives? Faraday cage?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Back Pack Hack

MikeTango said:


> How are you storing this data? Flash drives? Faraday cage?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Multiple drives, multiple locations. Two in a faraday cage.


----------



## hawgrider

patrioteer said:


> Which is why I said proper canning techniques are a must. Botulism is extremely rare if you can properly using a clean work space.


Roger that. Sterilize jars and lids. Proper pressure and temps and length of time. Home canned products are like reloads.... I won't do any unless I loaded them or I really trust the source that made them.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Dropped the dime last week and received them in the mail today: A pair of Nitecore i2 2-cell chargers. $26 for both delivered. With 12vDC auto adapters.









My plan is to keep some of my rechargeable batteries in my vehicles to keep from having to take them into the house every time they need charging. Now I'll be able to keep them in the vehicle and let them charge while I'm driving. No more getting where I'm going and having low batteries.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

One of the most boring regular preps I do, but critically important. I took every gun out of one of my safes, inspected and re-lubed it. I do this once every six months for every gun that's not a regular carry (those get it more often), whether they have been fired or not. 

The only exception is the safe full of mosins that I never got out of the cosmoline... that's good enough


----------



## patrioteer

Today I purchased some MRE's from a friend of mine who is cleaning out some older stock to make room for new stuff. He had a storage tote full of individual meals with a year or so left on them. The cool thing is that while most of them were US, there was also some Korean and one Russian MRE in the tote. I have never even seen a Russian MRE but it looks like a carboard box inside of a camo bag.


----------



## Smitty901

Wife called she purchase 3 more chicks on her lunch break. She has them at work with her . So our prep of the day was more chickens. Wife logic, we lost 2 very young chicks to a now deceased racoon When she went to look a some there were 3 of the pure breeds left.
She of course purchased the 3 . She did not want the odd chick out to be along.
Now I need to load up two grandchildren and go get them.


----------



## sideKahr

Washing clothes and running my household electronics on the battery bank today. There's no power failure here, I just wanted to exercise the system and test readiness. Everything A-OK.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Smitty901 said:


> Wife called she purchase 3 more chicks on her lunch break. She has them at work with her . ..........


I was not thinking of _chickens_ when I started reading this post................... :devil:


----------



## Annie

Went to Costco and Walmart today. I got a six-pack of chilli, a couple of canned hams, a couple of stews, 2 spaghetti sauce, 5 cans of coffee (on sale). got a slab of beef stew and a bag of chicken destined for the freezer that'll be slated for the canner once I've got enough meat to make ot worth my while....some quick rice and beans meals for quick MREs...
I can't help it, I am an extended-pantry-a-holic.


----------



## PAPrepper

More batteries, just in case...


----------



## StratMaster

Bought a case of Kentucky Bourbon to add to the stash way in the back shelves....


----------



## Prepared One

Going to fire up the Generator now that Hurricane season is here. May pick up one more tank of propane tomorrow. Good bonus check, I see gun shops in my Saturday afternoon. :tango_face_grin: Fathers day this weekend so I will pack up the old man and take him to Breakfast. May take him to the range if the rain holds off.


----------



## bigwheel

I bought myself a new e cigarette. Marlboros gonna be scarce when the end of the world comes..most likely. In fact think thats what TG said happened to the Ruskies a few years back. Think she say the hot barter items was vodka..cigarettes and toilet paper. lol. Hopefully somebody will survive who knows how to make the juice for those things..then it will take a solar charger to keep it ready to huff. There ya go.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Found a long, thin box on my back deck. Appears the Benjamin 392 air rifle I scored last weekend for $115 (shipped) arrived.


----------



## Smitty901

patrioteer said:


> Today I purchased some MRE's from a friend of mine who is cleaning out some older stock to make room for new stuff. He had a storage tote full of individual meals with a year or so left on them. The cool thing is that while most of them were US, there was also some Korean and one Russian MRE in the tote. I have never even seen a Russian MRE but it looks like a carboard box inside of a camo bag.


Korean Version of the MRE are a great change of pace. We often swapped and traded in Iraq. They can be a bit on the spicy side


----------



## MikeTango

StratMaster said:


> Bought a case of Kentucky Bourbon to add to the stash way in the back shelves....


It will be interesting to see how the new Chinese tariff on bourbon affects prices here in the states.

By the way, that's an excellent prep!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeTango

Prepared One said:


> Going to fire up the Generator now that Hurricane season is here. May pick up one more tank of propane tomorrow. Good bonus check, I see gun shops in my Saturday afternoon. :tango_face_grin: Fathers day this weekend so I will pack up the old man and take him to Breakfast. May take him to the range if the rain holds off.


We run our gen for 30 min under load on the first day of each month year round.

At my last ATC facility the generators were run once a week.

Speaking of which, as I type this, I can hear the drone of an AC130 gunship orbiting high overhead somewhere close by...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Illini Warrior

MikeTango said:


> It will be interesting to see how the new Chinese tariff on bourbon affects prices here in the states.
> 
> By the way, that's an excellent prep!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


if you were drinking something out of a Canadian distillery - I could see it .... eventually the Euros might try something ....


----------



## MikeTango

Illini Warrior said:


> if you were drinking something out of a Canadian distillery


That would be an excellent prep as well!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Prepared One

MikeTango said:


> We run our gen for 30 min under load on the first day of each month year round.
> 
> At my last ATC facility the generators were run once a week.
> 
> Speaking of which, as I type this, I can hear the drone of an AC130 gunship orbiting high overhead somewhere close by...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I run mine about 4 times year unless a storm is coming my way. If a storm does come, I always fire it up about a week out or so.


----------



## Illini Warrior

StratMaster said:


> Bought a case of Kentucky Bourbon to add to the stash way in the back shelves....


if it's your brand and for your personal stash - understood ... buying for potential trade spread the variety across the top shelf offerings - even in a severe SHTF the country club set will be trading best for their brand ....


----------



## paraquack

MikeTango said:


> We run our gen for 30 min under load on the first day of each month year round.
> 
> At my last ATC facility the generators were run once a week.
> 
> Speaking of which, as I type this, I can hear the drone of an AC130 gunship orbiting high overhead somewhere close by...


For you generator owners: what do you use for a load on your generator when you exercise it. My owner's manual said to put a one half load (1500 watts) on mine during the exercise cycle. I tried all sorts of small things and finally remembered I had a 1500 oil filled room heater. I always ran the carb dry and drained the *StaBil*ized fuel from the tank. Bought the genset in 1988, and except for bad low oil switch, never had a problem with it. Always started by third pull. Looking to purchase a new one (sold old one before move to AZ) and I don't have any kind of decent load (now) for the exercise cycle. Appreciate any help.


----------



## MikeTango

paraquack said:


> For you generator owners: what do you use for a load on your generator when you exercise it. My owner's manual said to put a one half load (1500 watts) on mine during the exercise cycle. I tried all sorts of small things and finally remembered I had a 1500 oil filled room heater. I always ran the carb dry and drained the *StaBil*ized fuel from the tank. Bought the genset in 1988, and except for bad low oil switch, never had a problem with it. Always started by third pull. Looking to purchase a new one (sold old one before move to AZ) and I don't have any kind of decent load (now) for the exercise cycle. Appreciate any help.


We purchased a small Honda eu2000i about a year ago. Boil a big pot of water on a 1300 watt electric burner to load the generator. We run 93 octane ethanol free fuel with STA-BIL added. Plan on switching to Pri-G stabilizer in the future.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tango

I try to load mine as much as possible.
Turn off your power and run the house on the generator.
The only true test.


----------



## bigwheel

Illini Warrior said:


> if you were drinking something out of a Canadian distillery - I could see it .... eventually the Euros might try something ....


Canadian whiskey is vodka with brown food coloring in it.


----------



## RubberDuck

bigwheel said:


> Canadian whiskey is vodka with brown food coloring in it.


You must not be much of a sample drinker the canooks have some good whiskey eh.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Cut my poncho Silnylon to size with catenary cuts.
Did some test sewing to get the tension and stitch size sorted out, and see how tricky this 20D material is going to be to sew. It's not to bad on the sample piece, will be different on an 8' hem, need to get some hem tape.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Taking inventory so I know what I have, what I need, what needs used up & what needs tossed, if any...….then compare with last years inventory to get an idea of just how much we use in a year.


----------



## sideKahr

Stuck a trauma kit in the car. Nice addition to my small first aid supplies.


----------



## Illini Warrior

RubberDuck said:


> You must not be much of a sample drinker the canooks have some good whiskey eh.


they have the old school Scots pizzed off - Canadians have been winning international awards for their scotch for a decade or more ....

reminds me of the stuck up French and the wine biz - US domestic wasn't good enough either ...


----------



## hawgrider

RubberDuck said:


> You must not be much of a sample drinker the canooks have some good whiskey eh.


As much as I hate Canada they have a couple that I would call good.


----------



## Annie

Pasta sauce on sale for .88c so I picked up 10.
BBQ sauce on sale for .77c, so I picked up 6.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Annie said:


> Pasta sauce on sale for .88c so I picked up 10.
> BBQ sauce on sale for .77c, so I picked up 6.


Red Gold tomato products has grocery store sales going - 4th of July coming and all kinds of seasonal/holiday associated sales ....


----------



## Chiefster23

Picked up a SWAT-T TOURNIQUET for the range bag.


----------



## Smitty901

Pigging out on fresh Goose berries 3 different kinds and wild cherries the tart ones. And please don't tell my wife but is there any way to make Rhubarb die with out pinning it on me ?


----------



## Malcom Renolds

Purchased 2 more CBRN Filters for the Masks. Just Keep Stocking, Just Keep Stocking.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Spent my allowance at the gun show today.

I went on a mission to find the last two components I was looking for to convert my evil, bloodthirsty, child-killing AR-15 into my version of a home defense weapon. They were a flashlight / laser and some pic rail grips.

I found both, and at a great price.

First, I scored a TruGlo light/laser combo.









I wanted a light/laser with a momentary switch in addition to a 'true' on/off switch. I rejected any light that required having to cycle through various modes just to get to the one mode I need for a given situation. This light/laser fits the bill perfectly. And for half a c-note.

I had already installed a quad pic rail and a MagPul angled fore-grip, but found the rail had very sharp corners, making it slightly painful to handle. And possibly cut me when firing. So I found a 12-pack of rail guards for a 10-spot.









I'm always on the hunt for ammo (seriously... is there such a thing as 'too much ammo'?). I found a box of Browning .22LR, 400 rnds, for $18.









My Henry AR-7 loves this stuff.

And finally, a friend of mine bought his first AR last fall and he lamented about the cost of 5.56 and .223*. I showed him my CMMG conversion kit, and he said he should get one. Well.................









I managed to find the exact same kit I had. The "Bravo" kit with the BCG plus three 25-rnd mags. IIRC, these have been discontinued. So I picked it up for him and we'll settle up next week sometime.

*Seriously.... if you want to save mookoo bucks plinking with an AR, get one of these kits. Pull out your BCG, drop in the conversion, and use the CMMG mags to shoot .22LR all day long. A helluva lot cheaper than .223 or 5.56!!!! Especially if you're training on _handling_ the rifle and really not interested in 2" groups at 100 yards.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

I read the article Illini worrier posted on normalcy bias.

Oh and failed yet again at tying a decent monkey's fist, but my practicing on the knot is going really well.

Edit: 
First successful monkey's fist, no marble.


----------



## patrioteer

Wife got a great deal on an entire box of 70% dark chocolate bars and another box of 57% dark chocolate with orange and almond pieces. I vacuum sealed each individual bar then vacuum sealed 3 bars together in another bag. Then they went into a tightly sealed plastic container marked "Antidepressants 06/2018" on the shelf in my storage room. I have had really good luck storing dark chocolate this way. Although once I marked the container chocolate and found it half empty 6 months later.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Finally took care of my rooster.....winner, winner, chicken dinner. 

He along with the 4 hens still in waiting will become a huge pot of bone broth to be canned & into the pantry.


----------



## Steve40th

Bought 600 rounds of various ammo for my guns.


----------



## Illini Warrior

patrioteer said:


> Wife got a great deal on an entire box of 70% dark chocolate bars and another box of 57% dark chocolate with orange and almond pieces. I vacuum sealed each individual bar then vacuum sealed 3 bars together in another bag. Then they went into a tightly sealed plastic container marked "Antidepressants 06/2018" on the shelf in my storage room. I have had really good luck storing dark chocolate this way. Although once I marked the container chocolate and found it half empty 6 months later.


just watch out for the rancid factor - not always eazy to detect and it'll take you down at the wrong time ....

add freezing to the vac bagging for longer storage ....


----------



## phrogman

Took the kids out to the range and zeroed in my Aimpoint. We all got some good trigger time with the long guns and pistols. Best of all, we had a good time. Also bought a back up BOV in case the truck doesn't start on SHTF day.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack

Finally found an extension for my wife's Rem. 1100 in 20 Ga. No can hold 7 rounds. Thank you Midway USA.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Stopped at the local blunder yard to pick up some lumber and three Nite Ize DoohicKeys on the clearance rack for $3 each. Grabbed all three.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Back Pack Hack said:


> Stopped at the local blunder yard to pick up some lumber and three Nite Ize DoohicKeys on the clearance rack for $3 each. Grabbed all three.


I get a kick out of do-dads that still include a bottle opener .....


----------



## Elvis

Illini Warrior said:


> just watch out for the rancid factor - not always eazy to detect and it'll take you down at the wrong time ....
> 
> add freezing to the vac bagging for longer storage ....


I was wondering about storing chocolate for "anti-depression" purposes, but while it would be much less likely to spoil in the freezer wouldn't freezing separate the oils from the cocoa?


----------



## Elvis

This one is more like "Prep of the Year" because it took me about a year to save the money but I purchased a midgrade thermal sight. Perfect for pigs, yotes, and liberal TV news people. The image isn't nearly as sharp as my night vision but you can see deer just inside the tree line 250 yds away and rabbits in the tall grass 100 yds away. The outdoor alert mode makes hiding animals easy to spot because while the picture is in shades of gray anything unusually hot is bright red. And if we ever had to maintain a defensive watch it would make my place very hard to sneak up on.
I think it will work even better when the outdoor temperature gets a bit cooler but I went to a local cow pasture and it painted cows red at over 500 yds.


----------



## StratMaster

Elvis said:


> I was wondering about storing chocolate for "anti-depression" purposes, but while it would be much less likely to spoil in the freezer wouldn't freezing separate the oils from the cocoa?


I store buckets of MRE snacks... choco peanut butter, choco brownies, marble cakes, and the like.
These guys claim an 8 year shelf life on their chocolate peanut butter cups and chocolate covered peanuts/raisins. Mind you, I have NOT tried these yet.

Future Essentials Milk Chocolate Peanut Butter Cups


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Illini Warrior said:


> I get a kick out of do-dads that still include a bottle opener .....


Mebbe it's because there's still bottled drinks that need one.


----------



## Prepared One

I am getting more rice and beans ( Hot Sauce ) in Mylar this weekend. rotating some of the smaller water storage containers. I am off all next week so I am going to get plenty of range time in. Break in the new Sig p320, work out a couple of the AR's and may play with the shockwave and PLR16. Yea, there will of course, be cold beer, BBQ, and pool time as well. :vs_rocking_banana:

Will definitely go through my 1st aid supplies. ordered more fish antibiotics. I have this uneasy feeling time grows short.


----------



## dwight55

Elvis said:


> This one is more like "Prep of the Year" because it took me about a year to save the money but I purchased a midgrade thermal sight. Perfect for pigs, yotes, and liberal TV news people. The image isn't nearly as sharp as my night vision but you can see deer just inside the tree line 250 yds away and rabbits in the tall grass 100 yds away. The outdoor alert mode makes hiding animals easy to spot because while the picture is in shades of gray anything unusually hot is bright red. And if we ever had to maintain a defensive watch it would make my place very hard to sneak up on.
> I think it will work even better when the outdoor temperature gets a bit cooler but I went to a local cow pasture and it painted cows red at over 500 yds.


I was torn between one of each, . . . (NV and thermal) or cracking the safe for one good one. Opted for the Pulsar XQ50, . . . have not looked back.

It only has black and white (skunks on white hot are the funniest thing, . . . all white, . . . blows your mind), . . . but is equally adaptable to daylight or nighttime use. Plus I can get a small DVR for it that doubles as a remote screen.

Like you said, . . . pretty tough for anyone to put the sneak up on my place. A deer is very visible at 400 yds on the smallest magnification, . . . and a mouse popping across a plowed field at 50 or so yds is very much visible as well.

I'm thinking about a cheap NV monocular, . . . but haven't done anything about it so far.

The only other thing I've done lately, . . . got a really good start on a holster for a guy for his Governor (S&W version of the Judge), . . . and I may have to put off some other things I was looking at, . . . the Governor is one solid piece of firearm equipment. I made him another holster years ago, . . . he liked it so well, . . . I'm doing the followup.

Good for business at least.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Elvis

Prepared One said:


> I have this uneasy feeling time grows short.


For some inexplicable reason I've been feeling the same. But then I've had that feeling before and nothing happened.


----------



## dwight55

Elvis said:


> For some inexplicable reason I've been feeling the same. But then I've had that feeling before and nothing happened.


We're closer today than we have ever been.............

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Elvis

dwight55 said:


> I was torn between one of each, . . . (NV and thermal) or cracking the safe for one good one. Opted for the Pulsar XQ50, . . . have not looked back.
> 
> It only has black and white (skunks on white hot are the funniest thing, . . . all white, . . . blows your mind), . . . but is equally adaptable to daylight or nighttime use. Plus I can get a small DVR for it that doubles as a remote screen.
> 
> Like you said, . . . pretty tough for anyone to put the sneak up on my place. A deer is very visible at 400 yds on the smallest magnification, . . . and a mouse popping across a plowed field at 50 or so yds is very much visible as well.
> Dwight


I concidered the XQ50 because I like Pulsar digital sights but I went with the FLIR PTS536 . Very foggy this morning, couldn't see more than 50 yds so I grabbed the flir and went to the neighbors field. The flir was clearly showing deer 150- 250 yds away through the fog although the furthest deer didn't paint red using the "outdoor alert". I guess the fog moderates the temperature because without the fog at that distance the deer pop red.

Got some trees full of tweety birds 70 yds out. You can't see them because of the leaves but they show well with the flir.


----------



## dwight55

Elvis said:


> I concidered the XQ50 because I like Pulsar digital sights but I went with the FLIR PTS536 . Very foggy this morning, couldn't see more than 50 yds so I grabbed the flir and went to the neighbors field. The flir was clearly showing deer 150- 250 yds away through the fog although the furthest deer didn't paint red using the "outdoor alert". I guess the fog moderates the temperature because without the fog at that distance the deer pop red.
> 
> Got some trees full of tweety birds 70 yds out. You can't see them because of the leaves but they show well with the flir.


From what I understand, Flir makes a darn good product.

AND, . . . looking thru the fog or rain, . . . that is a hoot as well, . . . the Pulsar does it well too.

I took mine out one day last fall, . . . it was cold, . . . tweety birds were all gathered in the 12 foot blue spruce by the house, . . . looking at them thru the Pulsar, . . . it looked like a Christmas tree with all the birds on white hot, . . . looked like little bird shaped Christmas lights.

Thermal definitely is fun.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Bit the bullet Thursday night on a purchase I've been hemming and hawing about the past two months. Finally decided to go for it and dropped the dime.

A 5-stone 'kit' of Naniwa sharpening stones.

A flattener plus 400-, 1000-, 3000- and 5000-grit stones. I've commissioned a nice wood base from a wood-working friend. I'm anxious to test these stones out, and will take a few knives to it tomorrow when I have time to dedicate to the task.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Had a scheduled power outage this morning. Lasted about 4 hours.

No big issue. I just fired up the back-up solar system and kept on truckin'. It's nice having it to smooth out little bumps like this.


----------



## Annie

Picked up a couple extra flashlights and a can of Dinty More stew while outfitting the girls for camp.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Crawled around on the kitchen floor getting the hem tape applied to my 1.1 Silnylon poncho build. I'll hit the sewing machine next once the Alive kicks in on the knees.

















Update:
.
Tie down straps done, just need to make the hood now.


----------



## SGT E

Finally got my "Swage It" mounted to my Dillon press....Also bought a couple primer pocket gauges from Brownells I finally opened up. I use the primer pocket gauge and it tells me if it needs swaged or if the primer pocket is worn out. Easy to pick out the once fired brass for reloading and the stuff that may have multiple loads. Out of 8000 5.56 cases I'm running 99% + keepers. Other than a little Beer and staying cool I wont be watching the fireworks tonight!


----------



## Smitty901

Unplanned power outage at Grandma's place . We were ready generator was good to go. That and I ended up buying an AR10 lower.


----------



## Elvis

Used the rocket stove to cook steaks with onions last night. Got a great sear using the cast iron skillet.


----------



## Elvis

Late night post.
Walked the property and discovered a small skunk by the bee hives. 
Called 1-800-Skunk-Be-Gone and the critter has been dispatched. My bees will be safer when they fly out in the morning.

Two of the hives aren't doing well, maybe the skunk and his family have been eating my bees: skunks love eating honey bees. They have been known to sit outside a honey bee box with their mouth open and let the bees fly straight into their mouths. 

Call this my prep for tomorrow.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Trying a recipe for DIY laundry soap. First test load is in the washer now.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Friday I used my prep.
House I'm working on has a honey bee hive in the back yard. I've been working _in harmony with the bees_ with in 10' of the hive for 4-5 days. Friday a bee must have landed in the crook of my arm, I bent my arm and the little sucker stung me (been about 30 years since I've been stung) I couldn't get the stinger out right away seeing I was trotting away up and over the patio, lumber, tools etc. from the hive swatting away a few other bees trying not to get stung again.
By the time I got up the street to my truck my arm was starting to hurt quite a bit, but I have a few sting swabs in my IFAK. Never used one before but glad I had them, they worked surprisingly better then I thought they would.


----------



## Elvis

Back Pack Hack said:


> Trying a recipe for DIY laundry soap. First test load is in the washer now.


Let us know how it went.


----------



## Elvis

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Friday I used my prep.
> House I'm working on has a honey bee hive in the back yard. I've been working _in harmony with the bees_ with in 10' of the hive for 4-5 days. Friday a bee must have landed in the crook of my arm, I bent my arm and the little sucker stung me (been about 30 years since I've been stung) I couldn't get the stinger out right away seeing I was trotting away up and over the patio, lumber, tools etc. from the hive swatting away a few other bees trying not to get stung again.
> By the time I got up the street to my truck my arm was starting to hurt quite a bit, but I have a few sting swabs in my IFAK. Never used one before but glad I had them, they worked surprisingly better then I thought they would.


I keep some honey bees. When the flowers are producing good nectar they aren't too bad to be around, but the bees get a bit cranky when things dry out so you'll want to stay a little further away later in the summer. While I can safely walk 10' away from a hive during the spring 15' works better during August. Lawnmowers can really piss them off so keep a little distance when cutting the grass.
Assuming it's your new home if you don't treat the hive for Varroa mites occasionally the hive will die. As you've already learned the 1st sting feels like a match head coal is sitting on your arm burning its way in. But after a few stings you get used to it and it's not too bad but face stings are always interesting.

I know people who hold a bee against their elbow to get stung on purpose because it "helps with arthritis pain in the elbow and hand". I'm not man enough to try that one.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Elvis said:


> Let us know how it went.


I was amazed! *Two bucks worth of material garnered 3½ gallons of soap*. And it did a far far better job than the commercial stuff I've been using. All for about 3 to 4¢ per load! My largest issue is how grimey and dirty my work shirt collars get. I'm forever trying to keep them looking presentable. Pour some of this stuff on the collar, rub it in a bit, drop it in the washer and it came out great. Not perfect like new, but I was impressed.

----------------------------------
Here's the recipe:

1 bar 5.5-oz Fels-Naptha laundry bar
½ cup Mule Team borax detergent booster
1 cup Arm & Hammer Super Washing Soda Detergent Booster

A box grater (like a cheese grater. I picked up a used on at the Goodwill store for 49¢)
3 gallons water
5-gallon bucket with a lid

1. Pour four to five cups of water into a large pot and bring to a boil, then lower the heat until it's simmering. 
2. Using a box grater, grate the entire bar of Fels-Naptha soap. You'll end up with what looks like a pile of shredded cheese you put on your pizza.
3. Add the entire pile of grated soap, handful by handful, into the pot of water and stir with a wooden spoon until it's all dissolved.
3. Pour 3 gallons of water into your bucket. (Make sure the bucket is clean first.) Pour in the borax, washing soda, and pot of soap; stir until dissolved.
5. Cover the bucket and let the mixture sit for overnight.

The end result will be a little gooey (consistency of mayonnaise or pudding), so give it a stir before using. The clumps will dissolve in the washing machine when it mixes with water. 
----------------------------------

My cost (before the gubbamint sticks their grubby sticky fingers into the transaction):
Fels-Naptha bar: 97¢
Borax: $4.47
Laundry Booster: $3.97

Took about an hour total to melt the Fels-Naptha bar and mix everything up in a 5-gallon bucket last night, then transfer it into 1-gallon containers for storage this afternoon. Since the boxes of borax and and detergent booster make several batches, I'll stop by the store some time and pick up three or four Fels-Naptha bars so I'll always be able to make more soap any time.

Here's a photo of the difference: Yeah, I know, one shirt is darker. But look how dirty the commercial soap-only collar is compared to the one washed just ONE TIME in this DIY soap!!!!!!


----------



## Elvis

Back Pack Hack said:


> I was amazed! *Two bucks worth of material garnered 3½ gallons of soap*. And it did a far far better job than the commercial stuff I've been using. All for about 3 to 4¢ per load! My largest issue is how grimey and dirty my work shirt collars get. I'm forever trying to keep them looking presentable. Pour some of this stuff on the collar, rub it in a bit, drop it in the washer and it came out great. Not perfect like new, but I was impressed.
> 
> ----------------------------------
> Here's the recipe:
> 
> 1 bar 5.5-oz Fels-Naptha laundry bar
> ½ cup Mule Team borax detergent booster
> 1 cup Arm & Hammer Super Washing Soda Detergent Booster
> 
> A box grater (like a cheese grater. I picked up a used on at the Goodwill store for 49¢)
> 3 gallons water
> 5-gallon bucket with a lid
> 
> 1. Pour four to five cups of water into a large pot and bring to a boil, then lower the heat until it's simmering.
> 2. Using a box grater, grate the entire bar of Fels-Naptha soap. You'll end up with what looks like a pile of shredded cheese you put on your pizza.
> 3. Add the entire pile of grated soap, handful by handful, into the pot of water and stir with a wooden spoon until it's all dissolved.
> 3. Pour 3 gallons of water into your bucket. (Make sure the bucket is clean first.) Pour in the borax, washing soda, and pot of soap; stir until dissolved.
> 5. Cover the bucket and let the mixture sit for overnight.
> 
> The end result will be a little gooey (consistency of mayonnaise or pudding), so give it a stir before using. The clumps will dissolve in the washing machine when it mixes with water.
> ----------------------------------
> 
> My cost (before the gubbamint sticks their grubby sticky fingers into the transaction):
> Fels-Naptha bar: 97¢
> Borax: $4.47
> Laundry Booster: $3.97
> 
> Took about an hour total to melt the Fels-Naptha bar and mix everything up in a 5-gallon bucket last night, then transfer it into 1-gallon containers for storage this afternoon. Since the boxes of borax and and detergent booster make several batches, I'll stop by the store some time and pick up three or four Fels-Naptha bars so I'll always be able to make more soap any time.
> 
> Here's a photo of the difference: Yeah, I know, one shirt is darker. But look how dirty the commercial soap-only collar is compared to the one washed just ONE TIME in this DIY soap!!!!!!


So how many loads of laundry can you get per batch of soap?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Elvis said:


> So how many loads of laundry can you get per batch of soap?


Beats the crap out of me. I started with 3½ gallons just last night.


----------



## TwoTimeTim

Back Pack Hack said:


> I was amazed! *Two bucks worth of material garnered 3½ gallons of soap*. And it did a far far better job than the commercial stuff I've been using. All for about 3 to 4¢ per load! My largest issue is how grimey and dirty my work shirt collars get. I'm forever trying to keep them looking presentable. Pour some of this stuff on the collar, rub it in a bit, drop it in the washer and it came out great. Not perfect like new, but I was impressed.
> 
> ----------------------------------
> Here's the recipe:
> 
> 1 bar 5.5-oz Fels-Naptha laundry bar
> ½ cup Mule Team borax detergent booster
> 1 cup Arm & Hammer Super Washing Soda Detergent Booster
> 
> A box grater (like a cheese grater. I picked up a used on at the Goodwill store for 49¢)
> 3 gallons water
> 5-gallon bucket with a lid
> 
> 1. Pour four to five cups of water into a large pot and bring to a boil, then lower the heat until it's simmering.
> 2. Using a box grater, grate the entire bar of Fels-Naptha soap. You'll end up with what looks like a pile of shredded cheese you put on your pizza.
> 3. Add the entire pile of grated soap, handful by handful, into the pot of water and stir with a wooden spoon until it's all dissolved.
> 3. Pour 3 gallons of water into your bucket. (Make sure the bucket is clean first.) Pour in the borax, washing soda, and pot of soap; stir until dissolved.
> 5. Cover the bucket and let the mixture sit for overnight.
> 
> The end result will be a little gooey (consistency of mayonnaise or pudding), so give it a stir before using. The clumps will dissolve in the washing machine when it mixes with water.
> ----------------------------------
> 
> My cost (before the gubbamint sticks their grubby sticky fingers into the transaction):
> Fels-Naptha bar: 97¢
> Borax: $4.47
> Laundry Booster: $3.97
> 
> Took about an hour total to melt the Fels-Naptha bar and mix everything up in a 5-gallon bucket last night, then transfer it into 1-gallon containers for storage this afternoon. Since the boxes of borax and and detergent booster make several batches, I'll stop by the store some time and pick up three or four Fels-Naptha bars so I'll always be able to make more soap any time.
> 
> Here's a photo of the difference: Yeah, I know, one shirt is darker. But look how dirty the commercial soap-only collar is compared to the one washed just ONE TIME in this DIY soap!!!!!!


How is it on your skin ? Does it make you itch or anything ? Why do your shirt collar get so dirty ? Sorry if I ask too many questions but I want to make some but so have really sensitive skin, but this could be better than the soap from the store.


----------



## Prepared One

Well, I got some range time in the last few days that I have been off. Sent some 5.56 down range out of the new Savage MSR. I am really liking this rifle! Also put a 100 rounds through the new Sig P320. Added 200 rounds 5.56 green tips and 9mm. Got rice into mylar and went through my first aid kits. Got my order of antibiotics in and put those into vacuum seal bags. Today? BBQ, beer, and pool.


----------



## A Watchman

Prepared One said:


> Well, I got some range time in the last few days that I have been off. Sent some 5.56 down range out of the new Savage MSR. I am really liking this rifle! Also put a 100 rounds through the new Sig P320. Added 200 rounds 5.56 green tips and 9mm. Got rice into mylar and went through my first aid kits. Got my order of antibiotics in and put those into vacuum seal bags. Today? BBQ, beer, and pool.


Ok, that's enough of the good life, get back on the road tomorrow! 
I was off all week as well, and enjoyed the individual productivity I was able to accomplish.


----------



## Prepared One

Yea this will be my last break till Thanksgiving and Christmas. I enjoyed the down time. Back to work tomorrow with Monday morning meetings and then a meeting with the owner. I hate Monday's


----------



## TwoTimeTim

Today I’m going to Walmart after work to gather up more prepping supplies. I want to get some of those fire in a can things that keep food warm. You just open the top and light it. Those will work great for my cast iron griddle to camp cook on or use them for a heater. 

Today I’m working with my cousin so I’ll ask more about what he does for prepping. He’s a real gaurd with a gun and a radio but today we are directing traffic after church so I have to change clothes real quick but I told them no problem because I carry a pack of clothes because I’m a prepper. Maybe I shouldnt tell people but I go to church with them so its ok.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

TwoTimeTim said:


> How is it on your skin ?


Feels soapy.



> Does it make you itch or anything ?


Not me, but YMMV.



> Why do your shirt collar get so dirty ?


I work, and work hard, for a living. Towards that end, I sweat a lot.



> I want to make some but so have really sensitive skin, but this could be better than the soap from the store.


At least you know it won't be chock-full of unneeded stuff like colors, dyes, perfumes, fillers etc. All 3 ingredients will cost $10-15, so at least it's not a huge amount of money to try it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Prepared One said:


> .............I hate Monday's


----------



## Real Old Man

Ordered a hundred double edged safety razor blades. Definitely more than a years worth of blades


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Back Pack Hack said:


>


I'm in construction, I don't find that the least bit funny lain:

well maybe a little funny
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## A Watchman

Back Pack Hack said:


>





Lunatic Wrench said:


> I'm in construction, I don't find that the least bit funny lain:
> 
> well maybe a little funny
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


To tell ya the truth, its righteous funny!


----------



## Illini Warrior

TwoTimeTim said:


> Today I'm going to Walmart after work to gather up more prepping supplies. I want to get some of those fire in a can things that keep food warm. You just open the top and light it. Those will work great for my cast iron griddle to camp cook on or use them for a heater.
> 
> Today I'm working with my cousin so I'll ask more about what he does for prepping. He's a real gaurd with a gun and a radio but today we are directing traffic after church so I have to change clothes real quick but I told them no problem because I carry a pack of clothes because I'm a prepper. Maybe I shouldnt tell people but I go to church with them so its ok.


sterno is OK to keep things warm - don't count on it for cooking >>>> get yourself an accommodating size stove for the situation you are looking to fill ....


----------



## jimb1972

I bought some packets of a product called "stops bleeding" It is a modified amylopectin powder, I am not sure what exactly that means, but my main concern is that it has an expiration date. Since I don't know enough about this product I don't know if it's efficacy degrades over time, or if they just want to sell me more every two years. Probably better than nothing either way, but it would be nice to know for sure. Lou Ferrigno endorses it so it must be great!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I'm in construction, I don't find that the least bit funny lain:
> 
> well maybe a little funny
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


I work construction as well. I think it's hilarious............. _only because he's wearing a tie_.

And I hate the people on the site who are all dressed up. They're usually the ones with absolutely zero clue about construction.


----------



## Illini Warrior

jimb1972 said:


> I bought some packets of a product called "stops bleeding" It is a modified amylopectin powder, I am not sure what exactly that means, but my main concern is that it has an expiration date. Since I don't know enough about this product I don't know if it's efficacy degrades over time, or if they just want to sell me more every two years. Probably better than nothing either way, but it would be nice to know for sure. Lou Ferrigno endorses it so it must be great!


interesting product - not the worst $$$$ >>>>>>>> StopsBleeding? - Effective for People on Blood Thinners

I'd stick with styptic powder for the more minor cuts - proven effective and a much better deal - https://www.shopmedvet.com/product/styptic-powder-6-oz-ea-vet-use


----------



## Annie

I sent my youngest daughter off to summer camp where she can learn outdoor/camping skills. This'll be her second time. She likes it. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Back Pack Hack said:


> I work construction as well. I think it's hilarious............. _only because he's wearing a tie_.
> 
> A They're usually the ones with absolutely zero clue about construction.


The ITT school of construction management, the guys that couldn't hang a picture straight on one nail with a 5 point laser.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Worked on my poncho.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Lunatic Wrench said:


> The ITT school of construction management, the guys that couldn't hang a picture straight on one nail with a 5 point laser.


A graduate of the class of Wednesday, 3:40 PM.


----------



## Annie

Just found out my one friend in the neighbourhood (so far) "THE" friend is a retired nurse. _Score, score, score!!! _ She doesn't know it yet, but she's on my A-list. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Chiefster23

Today I Made blueberry jam from my blueberry patch. Last year I made blackberry from my blackberry patch. Both batches turned out extremely runny. I’m thinking I may double the pectin in recipes from now on. Any input from jelly makers out there?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hit the range this morning before the heat settled in for the afternoon. Took the AR with it's new iron sights and my new Benjamin 392 to set the sights on them. Didn't take long. AR used 9 rounds, the Benjamin used just 5.

So just for Gits and Shiggles, I brought along the Scout .308 for some distance shooting. Just to keep in practice with it. At 100 yards I fired off just 9 rounds:


----------



## paraquack

Chiefster23 said:


> Today I Made blueberry jam from my blueberry patch. Last year I made blackberry from my blackberry patch. Both batches turned out extremely runny. I'm thinking I may double the pectin in recipes from now on. Any input from jelly makers out there?


Are you using liquid or dry pectin? I prefer dry. I've always had runny stuff when I had to use liquid.


----------



## Chiefster23

Liquid pectin


----------



## Annie

Chiefster23 said:


> Liquid pectin


 @Chiefster23 I dunno but my husband's made a number of runny batches in the past. I'm not sure why they turned out that way, but if he has any tips I'll report back after I ask him. We still have a good number of 'em (runny ones) in my pantry. They're good on ice cream and pancakes. Yogurt, too!


----------



## Annie

Singed up for CPR/First Aid course at the YMCA. It's been a while... I figure it' time to get re-certified.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Since I got the iron sights on the AR zeroed in, I found an allen wrench to adjust the laser in the flashlight to match the iron sights. Nothing major, but critical.


----------



## Annie

That thread about seeds reminded me I've been needing to pick some up and start trying to grow from scratch. So I just bought me some. 16,500 Non GMO Heirloom Vegetable Seeds Survival Garden 40 Variety Pack. The price is good (14 bucks), and it got good reviews.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Took my Fällkniven S1 Pro to my new sharpening stones.


----------



## Elvis

This may be more of a "Lesson of the Day" than a prep but I didn't want to start a new thread for it.

I've been reloading on a single station press for many years. We don't shoot rifles that much so it's been fast enough for me, 100-300 rifle shells a month is all we load. But recently I decided to go with a progressive press so I went with the Lee brand so my dies will work; Lee dies are sometimes too short to work with other presses and the Lee press cost about 25% of what a Dillon press costs. 

Anyway after about 15 hrs setting the thing up and working through all it's problems with U-Tube videos such as poor indexing and a seriously messed up primer feed (bought a new one) I cranked out a few hundred .223 shells that I thought were reasonably consistent only to discover they were junk, some cocked primers, and occasional shells with no powder. I pulled the suspected bad shells and boxed the hopefully good shells. Still, the press was such a poorly designed press I returned it to the seller after learning that most people who had that press didn't use if for decapping, sizing, and pressing primers in because of all the problems they also had. They usually just used the press for powder, bullet setting, and crimping..

A few local young bucks wanted to shoot these shells (I just wanted them fired to reclaim the brass without spending a few days with a bullet puller) so they brought their ARs over and the jams, misfires, and a mess of other problems began, not all ammo related. I spent all my time trying to keep their rifles running but it was a lost cause. One rifle just wouldn't shoot after the 1st few shells no matter what lower or mag was tried so I took a look. Seems the primer with a hair of powder had lodged a bullet hard on the rifling but not fully clearing the chamber so other shells could not fully feed. I don't know if his rifle would have burst if he had managed to get another shell to fire but thank God he couldn't get the rifle to fire. The bolt would 99.5% close and lock enough to allow the hammer to release but the pin wouldn't dent the primer, that bullet was lodged just right, had it been .1" further in on the rifling we probably would have had a serious problem when bullet #2 tried to share the barrel.

Lots of lessons learned with that inexpensive Lee progressive press but the biggest lesson is that God was watching out for me and rifle's owner. That was a dangerous situation.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Elvis said:


> This may be more of a "Lesson of the Day" than a prep but I didn't want to start a new thread for it.
> 
> I've been reloading on a single station press for many years. We don't shoot rifles that much so it's been fast enough for me, 100-300 rifle shells a month is all we load. But recently I decided to go with a progressive press so I went with the Lee brand so my dies will work; Lee dies are sometimes too short to work with other presses and the Lee press cost about 25% of what a Dillon press costs.
> 
> Anyway after about 15 hrs setting the thing up and working through all it's problems with U-Tube videos such as poor indexing and a seriously messed up primer feed (bought a new one) I cranked out a few hundred .223 shells that I thought were reasonably consistent only to discover they were junk, some cocked primers, and occasional shells with no powder. I pulled the suspected bad shells and boxed the hopefully good shells. Still, the press was such a poorly designed press I returned it to the seller after learning that most people who had that press didn't use if for decapping, sizing, and pressing primers in because of all the problems they also had. They usually just used the press for powder, bullet setting, and crimping..
> 
> A few local young bucks wanted to shoot these shells (I just wanted them fired to reclaim the brass without spending a few days with a bullet puller) so they brought their ARs over and the jams, misfires, and a mess of other problems began, not all ammo related. I spent all my time trying to keep their rifles running but it was a lost cause. One rifle just wouldn't shoot after the 1st few shells no matter what lower or mag was tried so I took a look. Seems the primer with a hair of powder had lodged a bullet hard on the rifling but not fully clearing the chamber so other shells could not fully feed. I don't know if his rifle would have burst if he had managed to get another shell to fire but thank God he couldn't get the rifle to fire. The bolt would 99.5% close and lock enough to allow the hammer to release but the pin wouldn't dent the primer, that bullet was lodged just right, had it been .1" further in on the rifling we probably would have had a serious problem when bullet #2 tried to share the barrel.
> 
> Lots of lessons learned with that inexpensive Lee progressive press but the biggest lesson is that God was watching out for me and rifle's owner. That was a dangerous situation.


stuff like that with the gun jam is rare - but they happen and it's dangerous ... personally had a shotgun primer drop out of a reload and detonate on the pump back - blew a big chunk out of the stock handgrip ....


----------



## Chiefster23

I’m not real impressed with Lee reloading equipment. I don’t have a problem with their dies. But I bought a hand crimper that only works “fair” at best. I also bought a Lee case trimming system that I have since retired because it wasn’t very accurate. I guess you get what you pay for. I have long since gone to Dillon, Redding, and Forster equipment.


----------



## paraquack

Elvis said:


> This may be more of a "Lesson of the Day" than a prep but I didn't want to start a new thread for it...
> 
> Lots of lessons learned with that inexpensive Lee progressive press but the biggest lesson is that God was watching out for me and rifle's owner. That was a dangerous situation.


I too use a single stage press (Hornady's) and rarely have a problem. So I will stay with it.


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

Well I’m finally allowed to start working again after my surgery to stabilize my neck. So I’m slowly trying to get back my range of motion and strength. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Last week I went to the gun show and seen my surplus guy Jeff. I got some good deals. He had some cold weather gear with minor flaws which is alright if you know how to sew. I got a marshmallow coat for $5.00, a black fleece jacket for $5.00, foliage jacket for $5.00 and four field jacket liners for $2.00 each.

I also got an IFAK case with insert for $6.00, 5 eye glass repair kits for a dollar each. If you are in Michigan check out Gun shows1. This is the show promoter and the gun shows that Jeff attends.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

A while back (last November) I misplaced my EDC pocket knife. Unable to find a direct replacement, I bought something different, which I still didn't like. So the other day, while on FleaBay, I thought I'd check to see what's available there for the same knife. Mine is a Kershaw Black Gulch 3120JB, the JB is for jigged bone. Although there were a few there for sale, I opted for the plain on to save $18.

Now I have a duplicate of my EDC pocket knife I can put in my BOB. I'll eventually get a few more for the GHB and as a spare.


----------



## maine_rm

New chicken feeder! In case we get invaded the chai-coms will know what it's for!


----------



## Elvis

I put a sign on my coop that reads "The Chicken-Pot-Pie House". I told my wife that when they stop laying it's the stew pot for them.


----------



## Annie

@maine_rm awesome job! Nice looking set up.

Today's prep: refurbishing the BOBS for hurricane season.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Made 5 gallons of ice cream yesterday. All but one bowl went into the freezers.

OK, yeah, I know. Ice cream isn't a 'real prep'. But dammit, I just as well enjoy it while I can!

I added chocolate to the last two batches.


----------



## Annie

@Back Pack Hack Looks tasty.


----------



## Real Old Man

Over the last week or so I've gotten 100 safety razor blades, a straight razor (new), a Strop for it, and a 3 month supply of my script meds


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Annie said:


> @*Back Pack Hack* Looks tasty.


Nothin' beats home-made ice cream.

Unless it's on a slice of pie.


----------



## Annie

Continuing to work on BOBs. I made a list of everything that should be in each of the BOBs, that way I can check off what I have and what's missing in each, so I can fill in the blanks. Camping gear is all in one place and easily accessible. Of all my preps I'm starting to see the BOBs as maybe being the most important. It'd be really nice if we can stay home post SHTF, but it'd be a grave mistake to count on it. There's just too many variables that could go against bugging in.


----------



## Elvis

Annie said:


> Continuing to work on BOBs. I made a list of everything that should be in each of the BOBs, that way I can check off what I have and what's missing in each, so I can fill in the blanks. Camping gear is all in one place and easily accessible. Of all my preps I'm starting to see the BOBs as maybe being the most important. It'd be really nice if we can stay home post SHTF, but it'd be a grave mistake to count on it. There's just too many variables that could go against bugging in.


I've found that the hardest thing about building a BOB is that there's always something in it you need to get out and use and have to dig around in the bag to get. I've started keeping things that need to be in the BOB but are needed occasionally on a shelf by the BOB.


----------



## Elvis

The dogs went nuts tonight while I was in the shower. Son went out and saw deer in the yard. Guess the deer have discovered that the fruit trees are heavy with fruit again this year. Too bad the worms have also discovered my squash; first year that's been a problem. Who knows a way to keep the worms out of my squash?


----------



## Annie

Elvis said:


> The dogs went nuts tonight while I was in the shower. Son went out and saw deer in the yard. Guess the deer have discovered that the fruit trees are heavy with fruit again this year. Too bad the worms have also discovered my squash; first year that's been a problem. Who knows a way to keep the worms out of my squash?


Oh man, I feel your pain. We're having our share of problems here, too and how. Between deer and bugs, we've got some major reassessing to do for next year.


----------



## Robie

Bought a canvas messenger bag...pretty decent size and put two coats of Flex Seal on the bottom and about 2" up the sides.
After that cured, I used a waterproofing concoction I made up years ago from a recipe an old woodsman up in the Northwest had for the rest of the bag.

The bag will be a mini BOB and stay in the truck at all times.

This is the bag:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001F4OKYM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

This is the waterproofing recipe from Bob Smalser...who originally printed it.
WoodCentral Articles & Reviews


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

Well I’m on my way to not needing my neck brace anymore. I’m working on my range of motion and just got more bras in the mail. Need to work on my exercise routine so I don’t over do it. Anyone know if yoga or Pilates would be gentle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie

tuffy_chick_13 said:


> Well I'm on my way to not needing my neck brace anymore. I'm working on my range of motion and just got more bras in the mail. Need to work on my exercise routine so I don't over do it. Anyone know if yoga or Pilates would be gentle?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neck brace? Oh no, what happened? Can you do some swimming? Sounds like water aerobics would be just the ticket, it's very gentle and awesome on the joints. Glad to hear you're on the mend. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

Annie said:


> Neck brace? Oh no, what happened? Can you do some swimming? Sounds like water aerobics would be just the ticket, it's very gentle and awesome on the joints. Glad to hear you're on the mend. :tango_face_smile:


I had neck surgery on May so yea trying to find something that is gentle yet great exercise. I didn't even think about swimming. I guess the pool is my friend till it gets to cold up here then hopefully I can do like a membership to the YMCA or something.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack

Elvis said:


> I've found that the hardest thing about building a BOB is that there's always something in it you need to get out and use and have to dig around in the bag to get. I've started keeping things that need to be in the BOB but are needed occasionally on a shelf by the BOB.


I have 2 BOB's. One is always in the car so I guess it is also a GHB or INCH bag. The other is in the house for grab 
and go if the car is disabled. The supplies in the car are actually under the rear storage area carpet. Hyundai was 
nice enough to have a divided storage "bin" above the spare tire. Nothing is more that 2 layers deep and everything 
is pretty visible. Under the front seat is a pair of bags to hold the supplies if I/we need to ditch the car. The only 
thing not in the car is a ton of ammo. I'm seriously thinking about purchasing a second XD 9mm so I don't have to 
carry 9mm for the wife, .45 ACP for me and .223/5.56 for the rifle.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Elvis said:


> The dogs went nuts tonight while I was in the shower. Son went out and saw deer in the yard. Guess the deer have discovered that the fruit trees are heavy with fruit again this year. Too bad the worms have also discovered my squash; first year that's been a problem. Who knows a way to keep the worms out of my squash?


make sure they don't touch the ground - prop them up with something like a poly food container of some kind ....

you can stretch panty hose over the squash - helps to impregnate it first with bug spray ... Sevin dust helps also


----------



## Elvis

Illini Warrior said:


> make sure they don't touch the ground - prop them up with something like a poly food container of some kind ....
> 
> you can stretch panty hose over the squash - helps to impregnate it first with bug spray ... Sevin dust helps also


Older local farmer says it's a worm that enters through the ground and burrows up through the stem. First all the leaves and a few squash died on one side of the plant and laid down flat and brown. The other side of the plant looked healthy. A few days later the other side died. While I've heard of this worm form locals over the years I've never had to deal with it.

Since the plants are on plastic I guess we'll try Seven Dust next year.


----------



## Annie

Got my first-aid/CPR recertification today. Also, Shop Rite has pasta .77c per box, limit 4 per type. So, I loaded up on that on the way home.

ETA: Oh yeah, (warning: brag alert) baby girl came home from week #2 at camp and had fun, even though it rained most all week long. Turns out she's pretty good with the bow and arrow. She got a bulls eye. :vs_love:


----------



## maine_rm

Lost one of my girls.. sad day. Six months gone to pot..

Farm work NEVER ends


----------



## Prepper Vince

Buy: Nothing

Preps: Organized my gear shelf. Pruned and watered my Garden. 
Bought canning equipment. 

That's about it.


----------



## Chiefster23

Picked up 2 more 100 watt solar panels. This will bring my capacity to 1000 watts. Now I just have to modify my existing frame and get them installed.


----------



## Prepared One

Put together another blowout kit. Added a 100 rounds of 308 and 120 rounds 5.56. ordered some more basic first aid supplies. May order more antibiotics this weekend. Got rice into mylar. also bought some more shelving for the storage room.


----------



## Annie

I made a resolution to never again toss food into the trash. Leftovers will either go into the stock pot or into the freezer for canned for dog food. I'll try dehydrating fruit for granola.

ETA: bought a 10 pack of CPR masks and a clotting sponge.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Prepared One said:


> Put together another blowout kit. Added a 100 rounds of 308 and 120 rounds 5.56. ordered some more basic first aid supplies. May order more antibiotics this weekend. Got rice into mylar. also bought some more shelving for the storage room.


watch the humidity this time of the year when packing food - make sure to have the rice well acclimated into the AC >>> doesn't hurt to include a desiccant pack for safety's sake ...


----------



## Prepared One

Illini Warrior said:


> watch the humidity this time of the year when packing food - make sure to have the rice well acclimated into the AC >>> doesn't hurt to include a desiccant pack for safety's sake ...


Yea, humidity is a bitch here this time of the year. I do all my packing in the kitchen with the ac.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Prepared One said:


> Yea, humidity is a bitch here this time of the year. I do all my packing in the kitchen with the ac.


When I prepare for some mylar packaging I put the food in a room with a dehumidifier and let it run for a few days.

I then do the packaging in the same room with a dehumidifier running then I process everything

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One

MaterielGeneral said:


> When I prepare for some mylar packaging I put the food in a room with a dehumidifier and let it run for a few days.
> 
> I then do the packaging in the same room with a dehumidifier running then I process everything
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I keep it stored in the ac but never thought about a dehumidifier. Thanks


----------



## Illini Warrior

MaterielGeneral said:


> When I prepare for some mylar packaging I put the food in a room with a dehumidifier and let it run for a few days.
> 
> I then do the packaging in the same room with a dehumidifier running then I process everything
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


excellent idea - the bulk food is warehoused stored most times in non-climate control environment - rice is especially bad in absorbing moisture >>>> takes quite a bit to overcome all those months of open exposure ...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Stopped by a garage sale on my way out for supper tonight. I'm always looking for bargains 'cuz I'm a stingy bastard. Scored a nylon pouch (I have no idea what was originally in it) that will serve quite well for storing miscellaneous hand tools (pliers, wrenches, screwdrivers etc) in my pickup. A red drawstring bag with three reflective white stripes on it. If nothing else, it can serve as an "SOS flag". And below that is a nice, heavy blanket I can utilize as an additional layer for those cold nights out camping, or a rug inside my 4P tent, or just a wrap for those chilly evening around the campfire.









This sale was unique. It was a fundraiser for a youth group to raise money to purchase basic food-processing equipment for people in undeveloped regions of the world. No prices were attached, it was more a "make-an-offer" deal. I figured I'd toss 'em a ten-spot for their efforts.


----------



## Elvis

Took out the binoculars to look at the deer in the back field this afternoon. They're out there most evenings but for some reason they looked a bit different. Turns out that 5 of them are growing antlers, one had a nice tall set going.

I didn't hunt last year but last week she who must be obeyed made a comment about wanting some venison this year. Archery season starts in 5 weeks so I guess I need to dust the bow off.

Most years we'll have 6-10 deer back there this time of year but this year the coyotes have been fairly scarce (I had a lot of good target practice on 'yotes last year) and the poachers weren't too bad last fall. I make a point of saying hi to them from time to time so they don't come back to visit again. So this year we've got a bumper crop of deer. I saw 26 in the field a few months ago and am seeing at least 10 every evening now along with a few every morning.

Long ago I used to get up at 4 am and dress in camo with skunk piss poured around my tree stand in the woods freezing my butt to rarely ever see a good sized deer. Now days I sit on the porch with a cup of coffee and debate if they'll drop where I want them to. They need to drop where I can use the tractor to pick them up. The forks on the front end loader make lifting the carcass for gutting a breeze. Guess I'm just a lazy hunter now days.


----------



## Chiefster23

Elvis said:


> Older local farmer says it's a worm that enters through the ground and burrows up through the stem. First all the leaves and a few squash died on one side of the plant and laid down flat and brown. The other side of the plant looked healthy. A few days later the other side died. While I've heard of this worm form locals over the years I've never had to deal with it.
> 
> Since the plants are on plastic I guess we'll try Seven Dust next year.


I read that attracting birds to your garden keeps the insect pests down. This year I built a small birdhouse and mounted it on the fence around my raised beds. A bird family immediately moved in and I have only found one caterpillar on my plants all summer. Apparently this works. So the plan is to make 3 more birdhouses and have 4 for next years garden season.


----------



## dwight55

Elvis said:


> Older local farmer says it's a worm that enters through the ground and burrows up through the stem. First all the leaves and a few squash died on one side of the plant and laid down flat and brown. The other side of the plant looked healthy. A few days later the other side died. While I've heard of this worm form locals over the years I've never had to deal with it.
> 
> Since the plants are on plastic I guess we'll try Seven Dust next year.


Seven Dust IS INDEED the gardener's friend. Beans, tomatoes, cabbage, . . . just to name a few are "enhanced" by it.

It also will kill out a yellow jacket nest in a NY minute, . . . send it in with a turkey baster.

But back to the OP question, . . . what did I do for prepping today (actually yesterday)?

My wife and I were able to finally get a good crop of green beans and put up 32 pints of them last night.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chiefster23 said:


> I read that attracting birds to your garden keeps the insect pests down. This year I built a small birdhouse and mounted it on the fence around my raised beds. A bird family immediately moved in and I have only found one caterpillar on my plants all summer. Apparently this works. So the plan is to make 3 more birdhouses and have 4 for next years garden season.


Same reasoning for building bat houses.


----------



## Elvis

Made a money donation to the Republican party and re-upped my NRA membership.

I'm not a hard core conservative but I'm tired of hearing about the buttercups protesting and am a bit worried about the November 2018 elections. We need 2. 6, or even better 100 more years of USA First thought in this country.


----------



## Annie

I can't seem to get the page to load after p.863...Weird. We'll see what happens after I post.

I bought oxy absorbers for my food grade buckets, gotta fill 'em with rice and flour. I also need 'rm to fill mylar with my mex rice spices. (200 Packs) Premium Oxygen Absorbers 100 CC , we'll see how far that takes me. I'm using this guy's chart here to figure.


----------



## woodchipper518

Organized bags better. Time to unload and rebuild the 2bags I have. My INCH bag is very heavy but it has more stuff than the BOB. The BOB is really my wife's INCH bag, too. 

Built a rack for my water and Gas can should make tracking ages and rotating them easier. Still have to clean & prep 2x55gal for use. One will be potable water. The other will be for rain catchment only ( aka grey water) but could be potable with proper processing. 

Rotated some food into the pantry to eat.


----------



## spork

Elvis said:


> Older local farmer says it's a worm that enters through the ground and burrows up through the stem. First all the leaves and a few squash died on one side of the plant and laid down flat and brown. The other side of the plant looked healthy. A few days later the other side died. While I've heard of this worm form locals over the years I've never had to deal with it.
> 
> Since the plants are on plastic I guess we'll try Seven Dust next year.


We fought the same thing. I found a video on youtube ( I'd share it if I had a link) that showed using Caterpillar killer with bt and injecting it into the plant. Since they come from the ground they're hard to treat. It's an off label use so it's hard to find info for it. Also, research nematodes as they're supposed to help as well. We've done the injection thing and even carefully filet open the stems and killed the bugs one at a time. This year we just decided not to plant them. We did buy nematodes but haven't put them down yet. They'll help to kill/eat the eggs that are buried into the ground.


----------



## paraquack

Another 40 pounds of rice into Mylar bags, along with 8 pounds of baking soda. Need to stock up on more 5 gallon pails 
from the bakery. Got a brand new 23 year old ham radio up and running with a new mic cord and programmed to give a 
prepper friend plus a power supply I put a volt/ammeter into. Tested for a week and it's good to go. Just need to add 
some more repeaters to the memory. This used to be my EMP protected radio. I got a new Yaesu 7900R/E to go into
the Faraday cage after it gets wrapped in a few layers of aluminum foil and plastic film, for good measure.


----------



## Elvis

Making room for a wife this evening since I'm getting hitched in a few weeks. Been single for over 10 years and always swore that I'd never marry again after the last one. I've started making space for all of her female things. Started by moving a lot to preps around in the bathroom closet tonight; yes, my bathroom has a fairly large closet full of extra toothpaste, combs, and Advil. Discovered that I have an abundance of Rolaids and athletes foot cream.

She'll sell her house in town and we'll combine our efforts to keep this property maintained. It seems that the previous property owner had the foresight to put 2 closets in the master bedroom so I guess that I'll need to clean my crap and preps out of the second closet for her shoes and Better Housecleaning magazines.

She's a good even tempered woman and I've loved her for years now. Guess I'm just worried about having to change my bachelor habits.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

If you have purchased the Harbor Freight machete then you know the sheath sucks. I ordered and received this Marbles Sheath and its pretty good for $10.00. I like it, plus it comes with a sharpening stone. I don't know the quality of the stone but that's another conversation.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Marbles-Kn...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## tirednurse

Annie said:


> I can't seem to get the page to load after p.863...Weird. We'll see what happens after I post.
> 
> I bought oxy absorbers for my food grade buckets, gotta fill 'em with rice and flour. I also need 'rm to fill mylar with my mex rice spices. (200 Packs) Premium Oxygen Absorbers 100 CC , we'll see how far that takes me. I'm using this guy's chart here to figure.


what are your mex rice spices? do you have a recipe?


----------



## Chiefster23

Speaking of recipes, does anyone have a favorite recipe for mexican pork chili?


----------



## Annie

tirednurse said:


> what are your mex rice spices? do you have a recipe?


This is really good. I've posted this a few times on the forum, but it bears repeating.






And here's another one of her recipes my family loves. This lady can cook!


----------



## Boss Dog

spork said:


> We fought the same thing. I found a video on youtube ( I'd share it if I had a link) that showed using Caterpillar killer with bt and injecting it into the plant. Since they come from the ground they're hard to treat. It's an off label use so it's hard to find info for it. Also, research nematodes as they're supposed to help as well. We've done the injection thing and even carefully filet open the stems and killed the bugs one at a time. This year we just decided not to plant them. We did buy nematodes but haven't put them down yet. They'll help to kill/eat the eggs that are buried into the ground.


I was told once you've been hit by the grubs to pull ALL the squash plants whether you think they're infected or not and make a big bonfire with them. Topical treatment won't do much since they're underground. Didn't know about nematodes, good info. I'll pass that along to my daughter.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I bought a 550 gallon water trailer today. It has a Honda motor and pump on it along with a 50' hose reel. The largest fire in California history is raging one ridge over from my ranch. While my house is fine, my upper barn with all my winter feed is on the other side of the containment line. I really don't want to lose it.


----------



## huntntrap

Good luck! You should try and cut some type of your own containment square around the barn if the forest guys don't want to save it!

Your water will go faster than you think so having some additional defense will help immensely!


Go2ndAmend said:


> I bought a 550 gallon water trailer today. It has a Honda motor and pump on it along with a 50' hose reel. The largest fire in California history is raging one ridge over from my ranch. While my house is fine, my upper barn with all my winter feed is on the other side of the containment line. I really don't want to lose it.


Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## phrogman

Bought some more neoprene gloves and 3M face masks. Also went to the range yesterday with my eldest and got some really good trigger time. Sighted in the Eotech on one of the ARs so it is ready to go.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Go2ndAmend said:


> I bought a 550 gallon water trailer today. It has a Honda motor and pump on it along with a 50' hose reel. The largest fire in California history is raging one ridge over from my ranch. While my house is fine, my upper barn with all my winter feed is on the other side of the containment line. I really don't want to lose it.


Update with the barn and fire?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One

Been kinda lazy here this weekend. Took the 308 out for some range time, then took the wife out for some "us" time. Going to go through the GHB in the jeep today, drink a few beers, maybe fall in the pool and put some steaks on the grill.


----------



## soyer38301

Working on pole barn at new property...still ..
















Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

It was kind of a crappy day, so I picked up a Luggable Loo 5-gallon-bucket toilet seat at the local farm supply.

And another tin of .22 pellets for the air rifle, just for gits and shiggles.


----------



## spork

Took about a 2 mile walk in the rain...on purpose. Nice steady rain, no lightning, so the wife and kids and I went out puddle jumping, literally. Good exercise and also learned a bit about how to stay a little drier as you walk. My brimmed hat did a good job even though it wasn't water proof. It kept my glasses fairly dry and the top half of me pretty dry as well. The bottom half was soaked, but that had more to do with jumping in the puddles with the kids than anything else. The last half a mile the wind picked up from the light breeze and was not as enjoyable. Oh well, I got some exercise.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Mendocino Complex Fire Update - The fire has now topped more than 400,000 acres and is 79% contained. It is still active near me, but thankfully I am upwind of the fire. Barring a shift in conditions, which is not forecasted to occur, I think I am safe. I parked my bulldozer and another one this side of the ridge just in case. Thanks for all of your concern and good thoughts.


----------



## Chiefster23

Canned 5 quarts of tomatoes from my garden today. So far I’ve processed 10 quarts of tomatoes, 9 quarts of peaches, and 6 pints of blueberry and peach jam. Soon I will start on my homemade tomatoe sauce. And for the first time ever, I will try raspberry jelly in a few weeks.


----------



## 2guns

i traded a local school for 2 case condoms they were pitching for no reason for 6 nice used office chairs i came across. turns out they were about to buy more chairs. the best part, i was going to give them the chairs to start with.

2guns


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Stopped by the local thrift shop to pick up some threads. Found two flannel blankets, 3 pairs of pants and 5 shirts for $26. Will wash them, then vac-seal them and put in my Plan B location so I'll have something to have access to if I can't get home for some reason.


----------



## The Tourist

Food is always an issue, and yes, grocery stores will be looted.

I buy Cesar's Filet Mignon as a treat for my dog, and speaking a a biker who's eaten a bushel of bugs in 50 years, it's petty darn good. So if you run out of human food, check out dog food. Many might turn up their noses, but this Cesar stuff is as good human ground meat.


----------



## Ragnarök

The Tourist said:


> Food is always an issue, and yes, grocery stores will be looted.
> 
> I buy Cesar's Filet Mignon as a treat for my dog, and speaking a a biker who's eaten a bushel of bugs in 50 years, it's petty darn good. So if you run out of human food, check out dog food. Many might turn up their noses, but this Cesar stuff is as good human ground meat.


There are high levels of vitamin A in dog foods and other ingredients that are harmful to humans...and dogs. Animal by products, artificial colors, preservatives, and sodium nitrite are some that you should look at. "Human ground meat" lol... sorry I couldn't resist...is usually 100% muscle protein without the extra crap in it. In a pinch I'd eat it in SHTF but you might want to get a healthier pet food? Cesar's is very low on the good for your dog scale.


----------



## inceptor

The Tourist said:


> good human ground meat.


Not sure I wanna be eating human ground meat. Just sayin..........


----------



## paraquack

Well, if they take the bones out, maybe!


----------



## The Tourist

It was an example. When the axe falls I think a lot of us are going to be eating stuff we never dreamed about. I bought a lot of other brands to see if I could perk up my dog's appetite. He gets a special canned food from the veterinarian but I always smear something tasty in the rim of his bowl to get him going. He also likes the stuff made from meat and yams.

This is the part of prepping that always depresses me. My wife needs a thyroid drug and might not be with me long. There will be marauders. Will I stock up on the right things? Will finish my life eating stuff that might harm me?

In one of the survival magazines they ran an article about dealing with depression. I wonder if I can keep from giving up.


----------



## inceptor

I was just having a little fun with what you said. Acting like a lefty focusing on only part of what you said.



The Tourist said:


> It was an example. When the axe falls I think a lot of us are going to be eating stuff we never dreamed about. I bought a lot of other brands to see if I could perk up my dog's appetite. He gets a special canned food from the veterinarian but I always smear something tasty in the rim of his bowl to get him going. He also likes the stuff made from meat and yams.
> 
> This is the part of prepping that always depresses me. My wife needs a thyroid drug and might not be with me long. There will be marauders. Will I stock up on the right things? Will finish my life eating stuff that might harm me?
> 
> In one of the survival magazines they ran an article about dealing with depression. I wonder if I can keep from giving up.


Depression is something that happens to most, if not all, during a disaster or war. It's something we will have to deal with. I have a plan or two to deal with it. Will it work? I guess I'll find out.

I led less than a stellar lifestyle when I was young. Yeah, I was a biker also. But my club decided to become 1%ers and that didn't work out to well for me so I left the club under less than ideal conditions. Let's just say they weren't real happy with me because I would not fall in line. Some orders I don't take well. My best friend and I were told to leave our guns at home and to come to a meeting. Good thing we didn't listen. I never expected to live to see 30. I left that state when I was 29 and have never looked back. God gave me a chance to restart my life and I jumped on it. I'm now 66 and this life is a gift from God.

When I got to Texas one thing that happened was I met my wife. I married well above my pay grade. This year will be 30 years for us. My wife also requires medication including thyroid. I've got everything covered with herbal remedies except the thyroid. I haven't figured that one out yet. I'm still working on it. So you're not alone there.


----------



## The Tourist

My club, the CC Riders, were never a 1% club, although we wore the "three patch" design as was the custom of the era. If you mixed us in with a group of Hells Angels, I doubt if you could sort us out at distance. We both wore red and white.

I too am in the "30 year club" of marriage. I retired from being a credit manager, and now just rub stuff with a wet rock. I came here to learn survival skills, because up until I came here my only skill was shooting somebody that had food. I've learned a lot since, and Annie has had more than enough reason to send me packing...


----------



## inceptor

The Tourist said:


> My club, the CC Riders, were never a 1% club, although we wore the "three patch" design as was the custom of the era. If you mixed us in with a group of Hells Angels, I doubt if you could sort us out at distance. We both wore red and white.


Ditto here on the dress. Being a 1%er had no appeal to me. We once had a run in with The Breed. It didn't turn out to well for them since they were outnumbered 10-1. A year after I moved, someone sent me an article where the current president and a bunch of members were busted for running a white slavery ring. I just shook my head. I didn't get rid of my colors though until about 10 years ago. Leaving the way we did, they weren't given a chance to grab our colors. I kept them in remembrance of what we used to be. At one point they did manage to steal my scooter but we went back to the club house and got it. Just me and my friend, a crowbar and loaded for bear.



The Tourist said:


> I too am in the "30 year club" of marriage. I retired from being a credit manager, and now just rub stuff with a wet rock. I came here to learn survival skills, because up until I came here my only skill was shooting somebody that had food. I've learned a lot since, and Annie has had more than enough reason to send me packing...


Few here in Texas know of my past and I am happy keeping it that way. My wife knows and she keeps me anyhow. 30 years and we are still best friends. God is good.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Added 992 files (4.64gB) to my e-library.  Brings me to 35.2gB / 665 folders / 14,362 files.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Learned to tie a celtic button knot and rangers bead, not that there's really a difference other then function.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Made up a new and improved stuff sack for my poncho, which means I got to work on my skills for tieing Ranger beads.

If your interested. https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/strictly-bug-out-bags/108314-lunatic-wrench-s-bag-build-6.html


----------



## soyer38301

More work on the pole barn. But I think it is flipping me off lol...









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

soyer38301 said:


> More work on the pole barn. But I think it is flipping me off lol...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Invert the image. :vs_whistle:

Sent from CherryBomb using MyFingers


----------



## soyer38301

Nope. Didnt notice it until already had it put together. Glad it was up and not lol...


Back Pack Hack said:


> Invert the image. :vs_whistle:
> 
> Sent from CherryBomb using MyFingers


Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

soyer38301 said:


> Nope. Didnt notice it until already had it put together. Glad it was up and not lol...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Well that will be the first board to fail, so you won't have to look at it as long as the rest :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Ragnarök

For my safety surplus

16 gallons of bottled water 
24 cans great northern beans
24 cans diced tomatoes
1 big bag of toilet paper
1 gallon vegetable oil
Chicken stock cubes 4 packs

I was asked if I was making a big soup....


----------



## PAPrepper

Bought some more 22LR


----------



## Joe

We just canned 30 quarts of spaghetti sauce with the tomatoes from our garden. lots more yet to can.


----------



## admin

With 8,687 replies over 6 years, this thread is definitely getting on the long side, which can lead to tech issues, so this thread is now closed.

You can find part 2 here.
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...-talk/111933-what-your-prep-day-part-2-a.html


----------

